# Schecter KM-7 (Keith Merrow) Signature Thread



## MikeH

Not even a Schecter fan, but I'm overwhelmed with copious amounts of GAS...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like the Maus sig shape. 
I approve. A lot.


----------



## Alice AKW

Beat me to this by a minute, I'm very, very intrigued by this thing, looks to be extended scale judging from pickup-bridge distance.


----------



## MetalBuddah

This guitar is perfect. I am in love


----------



## rifft

Wow. I really like the white/black/super clean look. wow.


----------



## Leuchty

Wow...

Well played schecter... Well played...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kane_Wolf said:


> Beat me to this by a minute, I'm very, very intrigued by this thing, looks to be extended scale judging from pickup-bridge distance.



I'm betting, like 95% of Schecter 7-strings, it'll be 26.5'' or more.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Well I know what my next purchase is going to be, can't wait to see the finished version


----------



## Chuck

No tone knob 

But I dig.


----------



## Alice AKW

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm betting, like 95% of Schecter 7-strings, it'll be 26.5'' or more.



I'd kill if it turned out 27" or 27.5"


----------



## MetalBuddah

Chuck said:


> No tone knob
> 
> But I dig.



Keith doesn't need a tone knob


----------



## SkullCrusher

Only schecter ive ever had the time too look at. Its delicious!!

body is like a suhr standard


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hopefully Keith can give us some specs. On his Facebook page, he said it has the SLS neck profile, which is like a slightly rounder Wizard neck.
Also, I wish Duncan did more white pickups. Would look a lot like his BRJ, which I loooove.


----------



## albertc

I'm definitely going to get this as my first 7 string but I really hope that he comes out with a six string version too. I'd have both.


----------



## Chuck

MetalBuddah said:


> Keith doesn't need a tone knob



Well yes I know that 

Though I'm pretty sure the production version will have one.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

So now everyone on this forum loves Schecter

Looks awesome. Specs are(Some are guessed knowing Schecters usual options):
Pegasus or Nazgul bridge /Sentient neck set
Flame Maple top, Mahogany body, Set maple neck, Ebony Board
26.5 scale
Hipshot Bridge
Satin Neck with SLS profile
One Volume, 3 Way Switch
Schecter Locking Tuners




SkullCrusher said:


> Only schecter ive ever had the time too look at. Its delicious!!
> 
> body is like a suhr standard



Modified Sunset from the looks of it.






Reverse headstock is a neat touch!


----------



## Jlang

This thing looks incredible. Love the top.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Like I said in the first post, I'd say it's a Maus, which is a C-7 with sharper, deepe horns. 






Although the horns look a bit rounder on the KM-7.



drawnacrol said:


> Modified Sunset from the looks of it.


----------



## Paincakes

I never thought I'd want to give Schecter my money... until now.
Well played.

White pickups would be awesome, but SD charges a LOT more for those since they are considered "Custom Shop"...


----------



## Zado

Unbelievable. Best seven signature I've seen so far. The see thru white finish with matte black back it's pure deliciousness.Hardly could have been better than this,well done Schecter and Merrow


----------



## Alice AKW

I'm curious to see how this gets priced. Low enough and it could fairly well annihilate the mid-range production 7 world.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm going to bet $899 or $999. Most Schecter sigs are priced around there. Most expensive one I know of is the Syn with the Sustainer, and that's around $1,150.


----------



## Alice AKW

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm going to bet $899 or $999. Most Schecter sigs are priced around there. Most expensive one I know of is the Syn with the Sustainer, and that's around $1,150.



Makes sense, IIRC the Maus C-7 falls right in that $899-$999 range.


----------



## Mprinsje

i've never, ever liked a schecter, but this looks goood.


----------



## Tommy

Mhmm, that looks rather enticing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kane_Wolf said:


> Makes sense, IIRC the Maus C-7 falls right in that $899-$999 range.



It's $999. So yeah, if it ends up being around that price, this'll be within the top-tier of mid-range instruments.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Yes please. I'll bet anybody the final model is identical in every way but perhaps finish.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Like I said in the first post, I'd say it's a Maus, which is a C-7 with sharper, deepe horns.
> 
> Although the horns look a bit rounder on the KM-7.



I see now, wasn't looking at the horns. Sunset models was one of the very early ones with the same contours just less prounced.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

From what I understand, the Sunset is basically a flat-top C-1.


----------



## BucketheadRules

HO. LEE. SHIT do I want that.


----------



## I Voyager

I. Will. Own. That.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

drawnacrol said:


> So now everyone on this forum loves Schecter
> 
> Nazgul bridge /Sentient neck set
> Flame Maple top, swamp ash body, Set maple neck with graphite reinforcements, Ebony Board
> 26.5 scale
> Hipshot Bridge
> Satin Neck with SLS profile (sls body thickness, too)
> One Volume, 3 Way Switch
> Schecter Locking Tuners



*Fixed

Glad you guys like it! I sure do!


----------



## drmosh

congrats to Keith!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Will we hopefully see this at WNAMM?
What will the price most likely be around? 
Is it a real hipshot?
Can I hug you? All the homo.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Will we hopefully see this at WNAMM?
> What will the price most likely be around?
> Is it a real hipshot?
> Can I hug you?



It's supposed to be announced at winter NAMM, and we're having a big party/performance at The Grove. Going to do a live show with Conquering Dystopia if everything goes as planned. Should be fun!

No idea on price right now, but it'll be reasonable, I'm sure.

It is a real Hipshot.

Yes.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> *Fixed
> 
> Glad you guys like it! I sure do!



Wow I would not have guessed a swamp ash body. This addresses everything I didn't like about my C-7 Hellraiser and the current USA Sunset 7 model. This is miles ahead of the new Banshee 7 on my GAS list.


----------



## lurgar

So when can I buy this?


----------



## Alice AKW

Keith, is it bad I'm half waiting for you to make one of these into Darth Vader guitar 2.0?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kane_Wolf said:


> Keith, is it bad I'm half waiting for you to make one of these into Darth Vader guitar 2.0?



Given Schecter usually does special edition graphic guitars, all of my this.


----------



## will_shred

I know I might get a lot of shit for pointing this out, because the guitar does look killer, but, that bridge pickup placement makes me a bit apprehensive.  

Call me crazy, but since my experience with my Jackson in which the bridge PU is located about a good 4.5-5 cm away from the bridge, any distance more than 2cm at most is a deal breaker. It has nothing do to with comfort even, it just makes it sound wrong.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was thinking the same, but when I see a lot of hipshot bridges, the bridge PU is usually a good distance away from the bridge.


----------



## will_shred

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was thinking the same, but when I see a lot of hipshot bridges, the bridge PU is usually a good distance away from the bridge.



I wonder why that is? I mean... I even saw it on Keith's Zoov custom, the bridge pickup is pretty far away from the bridge. I don't understand for the life of me how such a simple design flaw keeps showing up everywhere.


I mean I guess one could argue that it's not a flaw, and tone is subjective, and blah blah. However, having the bridge pickup not actually right up against the bridge really takes away the bridge-pickupy aggression and tightness that makes them the reason we use them for metal rhythm guitar. I get why they do it on tele's and strats or other SC based guitars, but those are totally different animals.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Dreadfully curious what this thing is going to cost. I've been saying I needed a white guitar for a while, and this one is just absolutely gorgeous. I'm probably getting one, depending on if I can convince my Fiance that spending ~1k on yet another guitar is worthwhile.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

will_shred said:


> I know I might get a lot of shit for pointing this out, because the guitar does look killer, but, that bridge pickup placement makes me a bit apprehensive.
> 
> Call me crazy, but since my experience with my Jackson in which the bridge PU is located about a good 4.5-5 cm away from the bridge, any distance more than 2cm at most is a deal breaker. It has nothing do to with comfort even, it just makes it sound wrong.



This is one of a couple things I'm having them change. They're going to move the bridge pickup back by about a 1/4", and move the controls back another inch or two. Then it'll be perfect (to me).


----------



## Erick Kroenen

KM-8 version?


----------



## Zado

Erick Kroenen said:


> KM-8 version?


I beg for a KM-6


----------



## will_shred

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> This is one of a couple things I'm having them change. They're going to move the bridge pickup back by about a 1/4", and move the controls back another inch or two. Then it'll be perfect (to me).





Hot damn, awesome dude


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KM-12. I demand a 12-string version.


----------



## Fenceclimber

Love it!


----------



## Aris_T

Well done Schecter...and Keith!


----------



## geofreesun

please gimme a maple board and i will buy 10 of these!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man, I can't wait to see the Washburn Solar. I have a feeling this and the Solar are going to be the 2 best sigs to come from Winter NAMM. That is unless we get some surprises, but I've been anticipating these for a good while. 

Also, Keith, if you and Ola are both going to be a NAMM, you guys need to have a video of you two playing both guitars, possibly you playing the Solar and Ola playing the Schecter. That would be awesome.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man, I can't wait to see the Washburn Solar. I have a feeling this and the Solar are going to be the 2 best sigs to come from Winter NAMM.
> 
> Unless we get more surprises.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, they surprised the .... out of me with the SCT-607B, so good point. 

Also, I need to stop constantly editing my posts. 

EDIT, .... IT: Oh shit, I just noticed it's a swamp ash body. Good ....ing god I need this in my life NOW.


----------



## simonXsludge

Really cool guitar. After trying a SLS 8-string recently, my opinion about Schecter has changed, because it was so high quality. This KM-7 looks badass, actually just like a Carvin DC800 I specced out for fun once.

So yeah, very cool guitar!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Congrats Keith, she's a beauty!
You sir have great taste.


----------



## MJS

Congrats, Keith. 

I thought it looked perfect except for the bridge pickup placement... 



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> This is one of a couple things I'm having them change. They're going to move the bridge pickup back by about a 1/4", and move the controls back another inch or two. Then it'll be perfect (to me).



... then read that and now I really want one. Good thing I'm only about $899 short of what I'm guessing it will cost. 

I think that's as close to perfect-for-me that I've seen in a sig model. If Schecter let me have my own model, I'd make it easy on them... "Take Keith's guitar, shorten it to 25.5" and put my name on the truss rod cover. Done!" 

If it does well, will there likely be a 6 and/or 8 string version at some point as well?


----------



## Timelesseer

This thing is unbelievably sick. I've been anxious to see how this turned out since he announced he was getting a sig from Schecter. Definitely planning on picking one of these up when they're released. If they're priced like the other Schecter sigs, it's a no brainer. Will easily be one of the best spec'd guitars in the price range.


----------



## Galius

Erick Kroenen said:


> KM-8 version?



Something along the lines of this in an 8 would be tits! After seeing the Banshee 8 protos and now this im really curious if Schecter has even more 7/8 string offerings to come with what seems to be a vastly improved approach to the ERG market


----------



## Roland777

Schecter's quickly gaining points with me. Crazy stuff!


----------



## gunch

Grats Keith


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I've only known about this guitar for a few hours now and I'm gassing really ....ing hard for it. It's pretty much settled, I'm getting one as soon as I possibly can.


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD

Man.. I hope Schecter does not do an ESP by swapping out the real hipshot bridge with a production one like with the Alex Wade Signature. And, I might finally get a Schecter despite being an ESP fanboy for so long. Can't wait. Now i truly know what's my next guitar gonna be. Thanks Keith!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^


DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> It is a real Hipshot.


----------



## fortisursus

Hmmm.... rather enticing


----------



## bcolville

All I want is a Jake Bowen and Keith Merrow sig for my main 6 and 7 string rig.


----------



## CanniballistiX

Patiently waiting for them to release a KM-8 to go with my SLS C-8!!! Oh man, this is sweet.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Wow, that looks fantastic!


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^



I was saying they could change it out when the production model comes out.


----------



## Negav

Even though it's a proto, Keith needs to demo it. Please do a video with it Keith!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I_CUM_BLOOD said:


> I was saying they could change it out when the production model comes out.



Giving they use real Hipshots on the ATX, SLS, and Hellraiser C-8s, I don't think you have to panic.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

This will the 1st schecter i will ever buy. Love it. Its simple and great looking! Thanks for shareing jazzhands.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MikeH posted it, not me. I'm just replying a lot to this thread.


----------



## The Reverend

I really like this. I had a Blackjack ATX C7 that I felt was the best looking Schecter seven, but Keith Merrow and Schecter really knocked one out of the park with this.


----------



## Paincakes

geofreesun said:


> please gimme a maple board and i will buy 10 of these!


Seconded.

Except for the buying 10 of them part.

But yes, maple board please!


----------



## ittoa666

Simple and lovely.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Yup, I have some life altering decisions this tax season. This is on the list now.


----------



## dedsouth333

I want eet.

I love eet.

Eet must be mine.


----------



## Rotatous

Oh yes. I love the look of this - they clearly took the C-7 body and shaved it a little and made it more like the ESP Horizon shape. The reverse Schecter headstock is great looking too, one of my favorite 7-string headstocks I've seen in a while. They really need to do this more.


----------



## Andrewsonfire

Volume to close to pick ups


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^


DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> This is one of a couple things I'm having them change. They're going to move the bridge pickup back by about a 1/4", *and move the controls back another inch or two*. Then it'll be perfect (to me).


----------



## setsuna7

Is it just me, cause it reminds me of a Regius. Congrats Keith!!
You deserve it!! That is one badass guitar you've designed!!


----------



## Gamsl

Shit. This is perfect


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Giving they use real Hipshots on the ATX, SLS, and Hellraiser C-8s, I don't think you have to panic.



Oh that's great!


----------



## Floppystrings

Based on that heel, it looks like a neck-thru, not a set-in neck.


----------



## Floppystrings

Andrewsonfire said:


> Volume to close to pick ups



Maybe you could switch it out with the toggle.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Awesome! Elegant and brutal!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Floppystrings said:


> Based on that heel, it looks like a neck-thru, not a set-in neck.





It's a set neck. Schecter shaves down their necks so they feel like neck-thrus.


----------



## Helstormau

Holy ...., this would have to be one of the nicest Schecters I have ever seen


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Comparing this to my old hellraiser and what people don't like about Schecter Keith really hit it out of the park on this one:

Thin neck
Hipspot instead of floyd/tone pro
Satin neck instead of gloss(The whole thing kind of looks satin)
Awesome SD pickups instead of EMGs or throwaway stocks
No tone knob
Simple inlays as oppose to their cheesy skulls and bolts
Having the D string tuner on the top with the rest of the wound strings
No Abalone binding

On top of that ebony board, swamp ash body(My guess the production will be regular ash since its kind of expensive), 26.5" scale length and most of all a guitar more experienced players can take out of the box and have to do little to no mods on.

These will sell like hot cakes.


----------



## ElasticPancakes

So... I'm sold. I will find a way to get one here to South Africa. I will spare no expense!


----------



## Experimorph

Oh, mang. Congratulations, Keith, that's damn ace! Definitely one of the smexiest signatures I've had the pleasure of laying my eyes upon.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell

Looks awesome i'm definitely saving for this one! If this is going to end up with a maple fretboard it would be awesome but still love it congrats to keith!


----------



## JaeSwift

Easily the coolest mass-produced Sig guitar ever. With that, also the very first white wash/w veneer production guitar.

Very impressed, these will sell very well.


----------



## nugget666

looks very interesting


----------



## AlexJPA

I want one very bad!


----------



## Allealex

Oh my god this is sooooooo good... And I bet it's gonna cost a lot


----------



## MrPowers

I like it, it's a nice design. I wish it has a maple fretboard like his BRJ though. If it did, I would buy it no questions asked. Currently, it's one I might think about, but there are other guitars that are still on the list.


----------



## will_shred

Schecter may have won my heart back with this one. Assuming the guitars are still as good as they used to be (My Hellraiser is still one of the best guitar's I've ever used), this makes my pants quite tight.


----------



## Erick Kroenen

i had a Loomis sig. and my only complain was the neck (being thick) the quality was really good that said i believe this is the best Schecter ever (Ebony fret board is my favorite)


----------



## Xiphos68

Congratulations Keith!  
The guitar looks quite great! 

It is so crazy to see how far you have come ever since I saw your video where you play "Titan" video you posted a few years ago with your Ibanez LACS! You have done quite well and have inspired us with your writing and many talents! Congrats to you Sir, you deserve it! God Bless!


----------



## dean_fry

I only wished it had a blade switch, other than that it looks perfect!!!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Xiphos68 said:


> Congratulations Keith!
> The guitar looks quite great!
> 
> It is so crazy to see how far you have come ever since I saw your video where you play "Titan" video you posted a few years ago with your Ibanez LACS! You have done quite well and have inspired us with your writing and many talents! Congrats to you Sir, you deserve it! God Bless!



Thanks so much! I really appreciate your kind words and support! 

I spent all of yesterday playing this guitar, and really fell in love with it. It doesn't just look nice, but it's a great playing guitar. It's always hard to describe, but this guitar feels very "sporty". The slim neck and body make it so comfortable. Having the Hipshot instead of the traditional TonePros gets the strings down closer to the body, which really feels way better to me when it comes to picking (sounds better, too). The massive frets and compound radius fretboard are a HUGE plus. The guitar is not clumsy or cumbersome in any way. To be totally real with you, it plays better than a few custom shop guitars I own. I think the main reason for that is the fact that they let me spec this thing out like a custom shop. I designed it based on what I would want if I were to order another custom guitar. The difference is... this will not be a one-off guitar. Anyone will be able to get one like it for a whole lot less than any custom shop. 

I couldn't be more stoked about it. I think this guitar will make a lot of people very happy (including me). 

There's a couple small tweaks I'm requesting (bridge pickup placement, and control location), but aside from that, they nailed it for me right out of the gate. I picked it up, and instantly felt comfortable on it. Colin at Schecter gave it the most amazing setup I've seen. 

The guitar sounds great as it is. For chords and chugs, it sounds big and warm. But I want to move the bridge pickup closer to the bridge so I can get a bit more "spank" and articulation for the twangy riffing I like to play. I also just want to move the volume and selector back, and down a couple inches. Nothing wrong with where they're at now, it's just a personal preference. 

I'm very stoked about the trans white satin on flame maple. I think it looks awesome, and I'm glad they can do it. I heard it was one of the most difficult finishes to get right, but they nailed it. I might see if they can make the white just a little more transparent, to let a bit more of the flame show through. What do you guys think? Good how it is, or more figuring?

Thank you guys for all the interest and support. This has easily been one of the funnest adventures I've been on with my little "career". 

Also, I installed a set of covered Sentient/Nazgul pickups in it just to see how it looks. I think it looks killer. Would you guys like to see this on the final product, as opposed to the open coil pickups?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MikeH

Definitely. Those look insanely awesome.


----------



## ImNotAhab

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thanks so much! I really appreciate your kind words and support!
> 
> I spent all of yesterday playing this guitar, and really fell in love with it. It doesn't just look nice, but it's a great playing guitar. It's always hard to describe, but this guitar feels very "sporty". The slim neck and body make it so comfortable. Having the Hipshot instead of the traditional TonePros gets the strings down closer to the body, which really feels way better to me when it comes to picking (sounds better, too). The massive frets and compound radius fretboard are a HUGE plus. The guitar is not clumsy or cumbersome in any way. To be totally real with you, it plays better than a few custom shop guitars I own. I think the main reason for that is the fact that they let me spec this thing out like a custom shop. I designed it based on what I would want if I were to order another custom guitar. The difference is... this will not be a one-off guitar. Anyone will be able to get one like it for a whole lot less than any custom shop.
> 
> I couldn't be more stoked about it. I think this guitar will make a lot of people very happy (including me).
> 
> There's a couple small tweaks I'm requesting (bridge pickup placement, and control location), but aside from that, they nailed it for me right out of the gate. I picked it up, and instantly felt comfortable on it. Colin at Schecter gave it the most amazing setup I've seen.
> 
> The guitar sounds great as it is. For chords and chugs, it sounds big and warm. But I want to move the bridge pickup closer to the bridge so I can get a bit more "spank" and articulation for the twangy riffing I like to play. I also just want to move the volume and selector back, and down a couple inches. Nothing wrong with where they're at now, it's just a personal preference.
> 
> I'm very stoked about the trans white satin on flame maple. I think it looks awesome, and I'm glad they can do it. I heard it was one of the most difficult finishes to get right, but they nailed it. I might see if they can make the white just a little more transparent, to let a bit more of the flame show through. What do you guys think? Good how it is, or more figuring?
> 
> Thank you guys for all the interest and support. This has easily been one of the funnest adventures I've been on with my little "career".
> 
> Also, I installed a set of covered Sentient/Nazgul pickups in it just to see how it looks. I think it looks killer. Would you guys like to see this on the final product, as opposed to the open coil pickups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



White covered pickups would look amazing!


----------



## gunch

Covered direct mount pickups always =


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Yes, definitely covered pickups. Those look just fantastic. Also, I do think a little more of the flame showing would be pretty sweet as well. 

Congratulations Keith! This is an insanely awesome achievement for any player.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh lawd, compound radius. 

Would covered pickups add to the final price of the guitar?


----------



## Floppystrings

Glow in the dark side dots?

Maybe a battery compartment hidden in the control cavity for people that like actives?


----------



## JamesM

Great stuff Keith.


----------



## will_shred

Unless Carvin starts making guitars with a 26.5 inch scale (hah in my dreams right?) Looks like this will be my next 7, no doubt.

26.5 inch scale+compound radius+SLS Profile=The perfect neck (assuming the SLS profile is as thin as the Jackson and/or wizard profile)


what's the radius? 12-16?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Covered Pickups but a Zebra White/Black set would look even better. More figuring is always better but with a white finish there is only so much you can do. Dylan has done a few white Cimmerian's and the flame doesn't pop aswell as a blue or red finish. That archtop body shape is super comfy. I can play for hours on mine too.

When you say massive frets how massive are we talking? Regular Schecter/Ibanez jumbo?ESP Extra Jumbo? Dunlop 6100 size?

Also will the production be Swamp Ash or Ash(like the loomis model)? Schecter get incredible Swamp Ash pieces but it would be quite costly for a mass production guitar.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thanks so much! I really appreciate your kind words and support!
> 
> I spent all of yesterday playing this guitar, and really fell in love with it. It doesn't just look nice, but it's a great playing guitar. It's always hard to describe, but this guitar feels very "sporty". The slim neck and body make it so comfortable. Having the Hipshot instead of the traditional TonePros gets the strings down closer to the body, which really feels way better to me when it comes to picking (sounds better, too). The massive frets and compound radius fretboard are a HUGE plus. The guitar is not clumsy or cumbersome in any way. To be totally real with you, it plays better than a few custom shop guitars I own. I think the main reason for that is the fact that they let me spec this thing out like a custom shop. I designed it based on what I would want if I were to order another custom guitar. The difference is... this will not be a one-off guitar. Anyone will be able to get one like it for a whole lot less than any custom shop.
> 
> I couldn't be more stoked about it. I think this guitar will make a lot of people very happy (including me).
> 
> There's a couple small tweaks I'm requesting (bridge pickup placement, and control location), but aside from that, they nailed it for me right out of the gate. I picked it up, and instantly felt comfortable on it. Colin at Schecter gave it the most amazing setup I've seen.
> 
> The guitar sounds great as it is. For chords and chugs, it sounds big and warm. But I want to move the bridge pickup closer to the bridge so I can get a bit more "spank" and articulation for the twangy riffing I like to play. I also just want to move the volume and selector back, and down a couple inches. Nothing wrong with where they're at now, it's just a personal preference.
> 
> I'm very stoked about the trans white satin on flame maple. I think it looks awesome, and I'm glad they can do it. I heard it was one of the most difficult finishes to get right, but they nailed it. I might see if they can make the white just a little more transparent, to let a bit more of the flame show through. What do you guys think? Good how it is, or more figuring?
> 
> Thank you guys for all the interest and support. This has easily been one of the funnest adventures I've been on with my little "career".
> 
> Also, I installed a set of covered Sentient/Nazgul pickups in it just to see how it looks. I think it looks killer. Would you guys like to see this on the final product, as opposed to the open coil pickups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I like the covered pups more, but that's not to say I think the uncovered looks bad. As for the transparency of the white, I sort of like it how it is. Of course, it's your sig so it's how you feel about it that matters over all. I really need to stay the hell out of this thread though. There's no two ways about it, I'm ordering one of these as soon as they're available, and I've never been good about being patient with stuff I know is in the works.

I'd like to take this moment to say that I've been following your work for a couple years now, and it's your fault I even picked up the guitar, extended range or otherwise. I'm super excited that you've been given this opportunity, and that graceless (relatively poor) fantards like me get to share in it.

edit: I may be in the minority here, but I say that any form of white pickups would be a no go for me. I really like the contrast of the dark pups over the white front. It also helps, along with the fretboard, tie the whole thing in with the back. White pups to any degree seems like it'd make it look a little naked. Just my two cents, take it how you will. As I said, it's your sig, and what we want doesn't matter if it's against what you want.


----------



## aneurysm

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thanks so much! I really appreciate your kind words and support!
> 
> I spent all of yesterday playing this guitar, and really fell in love with it. It doesn't just look nice, but it's a great playing guitar. It's always hard to describe, but this guitar feels very "sporty". The slim neck and body make it so comfortable. Having the Hipshot instead of the traditional TonePros gets the strings down closer to the body, which really feels way better to me when it comes to picking (sounds better, too). The massive frets and compound radius fretboard are a HUGE plus. The guitar is not clumsy or cumbersome in any way. To be totally real with you, it plays better than a few custom shop guitars I own. I think the main reason for that is the fact that they let me spec this thing out like a custom shop. I designed it based on what I would want if I were to order another custom guitar. The difference is... this will not be a one-off guitar. Anyone will be able to get one like it for a whole lot less than any custom shop.
> 
> I couldn't be more stoked about it. I think this guitar will make a lot of people very happy (including me).
> 
> There's a couple small tweaks I'm requesting (bridge pickup placement, and control location), but aside from that, they nailed it for me right out of the gate. I picked it up, and instantly felt comfortable on it. Colin at Schecter gave it the most amazing setup I've seen.
> 
> The guitar sounds great as it is. For chords and chugs, it sounds big and warm. But I want to move the bridge pickup closer to the bridge so I can get a bit more "spank" and articulation for the twangy riffing I like to play. I also just want to move the volume and selector back, and down a couple inches. Nothing wrong with where they're at now, it's just a personal preference.
> 
> I'm very stoked about the trans white satin on flame maple. I think it looks awesome, and I'm glad they can do it. I heard it was one of the most difficult finishes to get right, but they nailed it. I might see if they can make the white just a little more transparent, to let a bit more of the flame show through. What do you guys think? Good how it is, or more figuring?
> 
> Thank you guys for all the interest and support. This has easily been one of the funnest adventures I've been on with my little "career".
> 
> Also, I installed a set of covered Sentient/Nazgul pickups in it just to see how it looks. I think it looks killer. Would you guys like to see this on the final product, as opposed to the open coil pickups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Keith, this really shocks me in alot of ways, but there´s one thing i don´t quiet get !
Instead of having a Tone Knob, why not a Push Pull for the humbuckers ? It would make things so much more versatile and i think with two knobs it looks way cooler !
The Top isn´t a satin finish or am i wrong ?
Again congrats to this KILLER AXE, are they availble in Europe ?


----------



## powerofze

Definitely covered and more transparent (as you said, if possible). I think the covers you put on them in that picture is just right. Really like the satin finish all over, it's a nice touch.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

aneurysm said:


> Keith, this really shocks me in alot of ways, but there´s one thing i don´t quiet get !
> Instead of having a Tone Knob, why not a Push Pull for the humbuckers ? It would make things so much more versatile and i think with two knobs it looks way cooler !
> The Top isn´t a satin finish or am i wrong ?
> Again congrats to this KILLER AXE, are they availble in Europe ?



Knowing Schecter the volume pot will be a push-pull.
Pretty sure the whole guitar is satin finish.
Schecter EU dealers will get them, but as I've seen with recent releases it could be a while after its released in the US though.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

My bad thaks MikeH fos the op!


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, it's hard to see in the photos but a little more figuring would be cool. Otherwise it's awesome! And congratulations, from a dude who's been a fan since first hearing Andromeda.


----------



## Zado

With the covers it looks EVEN better.I love it to death! THanks for this masterpiece Keith


On and Keith if you ask schecter for some 2014 superstrats I'll let you have my sister,no kiddin


----------



## Quiet Coil

Definitely covered, and a bit more figuring would be lovely but only if they think they could match it on the headstock. Glad you're getting it exactly how you like it, personally I don't like the controls too far from the picking position so it will be interesting to see where they end up. CONGRATULATIONS KEITH!!!


----------



## JPhoenix19

She will be mine...

oh yes, she will be mine.


----------



## Paincakes

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I might see if they can make the white just a little more transparent, to let a bit more of the flame show through. What do you guys think? Good how it is, or more figuring?
> 
> [...]
> 
> Also, I installed a set of covered Sentient/Nazgul pickups in it just to see how it looks. I think it looks killer. Would you guys like to see this on the final product, as opposed to the open coil pickups?



Hey Keith!

I like the finish just the way it is. Super elegant. This is personal, but I think if the flame was more noticeable, it would start to look like a zebra pattern.

As for the pickup covers, either way are fine, but I'd LOVE to see them in white!

Cheers!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

drawnacrol said:


> Covered Pickups but a Zebra White/Black set would look even better. More figuring is always better but with a white finish there is only so much you can do. Dylan has done a few white Cimmerian's and the flame doesn't pop aswell as a blue or red finish. That archtop body shape is super comfy. I can play for hours on mine too.
> 
> When you say massive frets how massive are we talking? Regular Schecter/Ibanez jumbo?ESP Extra Jumbo? Dunlop 6100 size?
> 
> Also will the production be Swamp Ash or Ash(like the loomis model)? Schecter get incredible Swamp Ash pieces but it would be quite costly for a mass production guitar.



The zebra pickups would look cool, but each set would have to be made in the SD Custom Shop, and it probably wouldn't be worth the added cost for that one small detail. It would look awesome, though! 

You know, I'm not sure exactly what frets these are, but they seem slightly bigger than the factory SLS I have here. 

The production model will be swamp ash. It sounds awesome, and I love how light and resonant this guitar is. It only weighs 7lbs. The whole thing vibrates when you play it, haha. It feels very inspiring.


----------



## Fenceclimber

The finish is great as it is, I wouldn't change it. I'm getting one!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Señor Voorhees;3772854 said:


> I'd like to take this moment to say that I've been following your work for a couple years now, and it's your fault I even picked up the guitar, extended range or otherwise. I'm super excited that you've been given this opportunity, and that graceless (relatively poor) fantards like me get to share in it.



Wow, thank you! The greatest feeling ever is hearing that you've inspired someone. That's amazing man, I'm flattered!


----------



## Experimorph

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> What do you guys think? Good how it is, or more figuring?
> 
> ...
> 
> Also, I installed a set of covered Sentient/Nazgul pickups in it just to see how it looks. I think it looks killer. Would you guys like to see this on the final product, as opposed to the open coil pickups?


The guitar looks unbelievably amazing with the pickup covers! 

As for the finish, I know I'm in the minority here when I say I prefer the way it looks right now. My gripe with whitewash finishes is how jeans-like they look often times, but yours resembles a snowy field; it's simply perfect.

I must admit I think it's funny how excited I find myself to be about this guitar. It looks better than many full on custom guitars, both on paper and in practise. It's really damn close to just how I would spec one, even more so with your added notifications about the bridge pickup and controls location. I feel like a kid in a candy store looking at it.

If this really hits the speculated price ballpark, there is nothing that will stop me from getting one.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I can really feel your excitement about this guitar Keith, so happy for you!

I think the finish could be a TAD bit more transparent but not too much more (hard to tell from pics in general though).

I think you should stick with black pickups (not white) so that you keep a nice contrast within the body of the guitar. I like both covered and uncovered but I think uncovered is a little nicer/classier looking. 

I think a coil-tap would be really cool to add on if you don't have it already. But again, it's your baby and it will be sick with or without.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Experimorph said:


> I must admit I think it's funny how excited I find myself to be about this guitar. It looks better than many full on custom guitars, both on paper and in practise. It's really damn close to just how I would spec one, even more so with your added notifications about the bridge pickup and controls location. I feel like a kid in a candy store looking at it..



That's one of the main goals for me. Having played a bunch of custom guitars over the past few years, I knew how I wanted it to be, and spec'd it like a custom. I actually had this guitar spec'd out before Schecter even approached me. It was going to be my next custom guitar. But now, Schecter can make these guitars exactly how I envisioned them, but make it accessible to everyone (without totally raping you on price, or making you wait 5 years). It'll be the same guitar, every time.. and I'll tell you, if they're all as awesome of a player as this one is, I really think people will love it. Even if not... I LOVE IT. Haha 

With those small changes, it'll literally be my favorite guitar, ever.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I can really feel your excitement about this guitar Keith, so happy for you!
> 
> I think a coil-tap would be really cool to add on if you don't have it already. But again, it's your baby and it will be sick with or without.



Thanks man! The guitar has a push/pull split on the volume.


----------



## aneurysm

Keith, could you tell us if the body is made out of 2 or 3 Pieces of Wood ? You said the production Model will have a Swamp Ash Body, will there also a be a Mahagony Version ?

Thanks,

Mario


----------



## JamesTSi

Here's to hoping that they make a 6 string version of this as well. Killer f-ing axe man for sure. I own a bunch of Schecters myself and this BY FAR is the sexiest, most understated guitar I have seem them produce to date.


----------



## lurgar

So assuming there aren't many hiccups, how long would it take this guitar to reach production status? Basically, how long until I can spend my money?


----------



## will_shred

I might just put this out there, do you really think that the Korean shop build quality stacks up to some of your USA made customs? Just asking because I've never played many high end 7's. 

I love my one Schecter, I've had it for almost 4 years and I still have the factory set up (it was done perfectly!), and the thing is over all built like a tank (survived many nasty drops without indecent). Last time it fell off of a wall hanger, dropped about 3 feet onto a concrete floor. I had to replace the strap button and it left a big chip in the paint, however it wasn't even knocked out of tune.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> The zebra pickups would look cool, but each set would have to be made in the SD Custom Shop, and it probably wouldn't be worth the added cost for that one small detail. It would look awesome, though!
> 
> You know, I'm not sure exactly what frets these are, but they seem slightly bigger than the factory SLS I have here.
> 
> The production model will be swamp ash. It sounds awesome, and I love how light and resonant this guitar is. It only weighs 7lbs. The whole thing vibrates when you play it, haha. It feels very inspiring.



Sweet! I've a huge Swamp Ash body in my Schecter masterworks so it weighs a ton. You can feel the guitar when you play exactly how you describe it. I'm more excited about this guitar than some of my custom orders now

I hope this is the beginning of a long and fruitful relationship. You really deserve it since you work so hard and in one swoop managed to change many peoples image & opinion on Schecter around so congrats!!! You should design the USA production 7s. This would absolutely slay.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thanks man! The guitar has a push/pull split on the volume.



 Awesome! Amazing guitar, I like it how it is (the white figuring), and the covered pickups definitely look much cooler. I'll be waiting to hear it in action @ NAMM and it'd be great to see you demo it, or not, I'm getting one regardless .


----------



## dedsouth333

The covered pups look amazing definitely 

I personally *love* the finish the way it is. Then again I'm one for subtlety. It's just got this classy brutality to it. Not too flashy, but not too plain either. Understated and amazing in my opinion. 

One of these will be in my life especially if they stay satin. Not to mention if they release an 8 string version I will own 2


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Told myself I wouldn't visit the thread anymore. Came back and found out it's coil split confirmed. I can't remember gassing this hard for something. 2014 needs to hurry the .... up and get here already.


----------



## Doombreed

The covered pickups look perfect there imo.

With regards to the finish, the whole transparent white thing is dead sexy and I wouldn't complain if the production models turned out the same.

Lastly, I just wanted to say thanks... first for the super and informative videos that you put out and second for speccing out such an amazing sig guitar!


----------



## Quiet Coil

I think 6 pages (and counting) in less than 24 hours does a pretty good job of showcasing the excitement in the SSO community.

And as far as specs...you're a sneaky little devil. I was just going over my post-purchase mods and coil tap just fell off, down to swapping Nazgul with a Pegasus (how cool is it that I can leave the neck pickup) and a set of $20 straplocks. I'd say you can consider our collective minds blown, well played sir.


----------



## Zalbu

God damn, this guitar has pretty much everything I want to try out. Hipshot bridge, 26.5 scale, ebony fretboard, SD pickups... Owning this alongside the Jake Bowen 6-string sig is going to be bananas.

Time to go sell some stuff...


----------



## FollowTheSigns

My main guitar currently is a C-7, so I'm obviously a Shecter fan, but wow this thing blew me away! I told myself my next guitar can't be a Shecter but this is dangerously tempting!


----------



## Zerox8610

Not that into signature guitars, but this actually looks quite pleasant. If they have models with similar set ups I may buy my first schecter this coming year. I've been wanting an ebony fretboard, hipshot, and SD Pegasus/Sentient set guitar so this is pretty damn close... looks great. 

Both Keith and Schecter have come a long way.


----------



## will_shred

Hey Keith, if you're still here, hows the ML-7 coming? Can you reveal any details about that?

I'm going to start saving my pennies for a new 7. It's almost definitely going to be either your Sig or the ML-7.


----------



## Flex260

I have been following Keith for a long time, I simpily don't have words, this will be my first 7


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

will_shred said:


> Hey Keith, if you're still here, hows the ML-7 coming? Can you reveal any details about that?
> 
> I'm going to start saving my pennies for a new 7. It's almost definitely going to be either your Sig or the ML-7.



The ML-7 is kind of Rob's baby, so I'm not too sure. I was just helping out with that project a bit.


----------



## will_shred

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> The ML-7 is kind of Rob's baby, so I'm not too sure. I was just helping out with that project a bit.



Ah alright.


----------



## narad

As someone with a trans-white Daemoness on order, I resent how beautiful this guitar is.


----------



## sell2792

The pickup covers are a huge plus, and I think they make an already amazing looking guitar look even better. Also, I'd say the more figure in the top, the better. If they can make the finish more transparent, that'd be insane.

Edit: AND coil split?! Sick. I like having a tone control too but I think I could live without it.


----------



## Rich5150

I had a Hellraiser years back and while a great guitar the neck was way to chunky for my liking and I like fat necks. This looks amazing I will def be checking one out when it's available. It's is well deserved Keith congrats on the sig


----------



## Adrenaline

This thing makes my Loomis FR jealous. I may commit some adultery with that pretty machine. Reminds me of some of my fav brand Mayones.


----------



## timbucktu123

absolutely gorgeous guitar i havent been able to stop thinking about it since i first saw it.

i say go with covered pickups and keep the finish the way it is, but thats just my opinion.

also its 100% inspiring to see you get a sig. congrats!!! this is a definite must buy for me along with jakes ibanez and ola's washburn (and maybe jeff's sig too)


----------



## Zerox8610

Also think it should have covered pickups.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

Chuck said:


> No tone knob
> 
> But I dig.


Yeah that for me is a problem too.


----------



## dedsouth333

Tone knobs? We don't need no stinking tone knobs!


----------



## HaloHat

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> This is one of a couple things I'm having them change. They're going to move the bridge pickup back by about a 1/4", and move the controls back another inch or two. Then it'll be perfect (to me).



Ah, good on moving the controls back a bit. That was killin it for me. I am glad there is no tone knob. If I want one I can put it where I want [which would be to put it where the pu selector is and cut a new spot for the pu selector lol.]

Nice spec's Keith and Schecter. Any idea if Schecter may also offer a Floyd bridge model? Is your "Sig" going to be on the TRC like the Loomis? Please not on the neck...


----------



## dedsouth333

HaloHat said:


> I am glad there is no tone knob. If I want one I can put it where I want [which would be to put it where the pu selector is and cut a new spot for the pu selector lol.]



This. It's much easier to put something on it that isn't there than to get rid of something that you don't want (that leaves a big ugly hole in a beautiful guitar anyway ).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HaloHat said:


> Nice spec's Keith and Schecter. Any idea if Schecter may also offer a Floyd bridge model? Is your "Sig" going to be on the TRC like the Loomis? Please not on the neck...


----------



## EyesPriedOpen

Wow. That's probably one of the sexiest sigs I've seen yet. And honestly you knocked it out of the park in terms of specs. After those spec changes you mentioned the only thing I would do is replace the Nazgul with a Pegasus, just out of personal preference). I don't know what else to say but wow. 

All I have to hope for now is that us lefties will be able to have it. If so I will be running to my nearest dealer the moment they're announced 

Love your music by the way! I'm in college for music production/engineering/etc. and you're one of my biggest inspirations, so this couldn't happen to a better guy


----------



## zilla

Don't know if this has been asked/answered or not: 

Will this have stainless frets?


----------



## HaloHat

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



You ARE a busy little bee on this thread JazzHands  Tanks for da pic.

And the race is on. Will Carvin sell another Schecter or will Carvin offer a 27" scale seven string before I can send Schecter my cash for one of these? Does my 2006 Loomis get jelly if I buy one of these because I like ebony boards best  Should work out as long as Schecter does not do a Floyd model ha.

Since you asked for feedback Keith... A reverse color model except have the black top color be from a Wenge top and white wash the Swamp Ash back and sides of the body. Wenge head stock veener. That would be the one for the all white pick ups lol. Someone from Schecters guitar production line needs to raid the Schecter bass guitar production line of some of their wenge


----------



## Panacea224

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thanks so much! I really appreciate your kind words and support!
> 
> I spent all of yesterday playing this guitar, and really fell in love with it. It doesn't just look nice, but it's a great playing guitar. It's always hard to describe, but this guitar feels very "sporty". The slim neck and body make it so comfortable. Having the Hipshot instead of the traditional TonePros gets the strings down closer to the body, which really feels way better to me when it comes to picking (sounds better, too). The massive frets and compound radius fretboard are a HUGE plus. The guitar is not clumsy or cumbersome in any way. To be totally real with you, it plays better than a few custom shop guitars I own. I think the main reason for that is the fact that they let me spec this thing out like a custom shop. I designed it based on what I would want if I were to order another custom guitar. The difference is... this will not be a one-off guitar. Anyone will be able to get one like it for a whole lot less than any custom shop.
> 
> I couldn't be more stoked about it. I think this guitar will make a lot of people very happy (including me).
> 
> There's a couple small tweaks I'm requesting (bridge pickup placement, and control location), but aside from that, they nailed it for me right out of the gate. I picked it up, and instantly felt comfortable on it. Colin at Schecter gave it the most amazing setup I've seen.
> 
> The guitar sounds great as it is. For chords and chugs, it sounds big and warm. But I want to move the bridge pickup closer to the bridge so I can get a bit more "spank" and articulation for the twangy riffing I like to play. I also just want to move the volume and selector back, and down a couple inches. Nothing wrong with where they're at now, it's just a personal preference.
> 
> I'm very stoked about the trans white satin on flame maple. I think it looks awesome, and I'm glad they can do it. I heard it was one of the most difficult finishes to get right, but they nailed it. I might see if they can make the white just a little more transparent, to let a bit more of the flame show through. What do you guys think? Good how it is, or more figuring?
> 
> Thank you guys for all the interest and support. This has easily been one of the funnest adventures I've been on with my little "career".
> 
> Also, I installed a set of covered Sentient/Nazgul pickups in it just to see how it looks. I think it looks killer. Would you guys like to see this on the final product, as opposed to the open coil pickups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I've been looking for the right fixed bridge seven for a while, looks like I just found it. Awesome looking guitar Keith.

I like the covered pickups and I agree with getting some more of the flame to show through.

Also, can't wait to pick up the album you and Loomis are working on.


----------



## dedsouth333

HaloHat said:


> A reverse color model except have the black top color be from a Wenge top and white wash the Swamp Ash back and sides of the body. Wenge head stock veener. That would be the one for the all white pick ups lol.






You sir... I like the way you think.


----------



## manu80

Damn...will have to sell some gear to get this. It's so ...pure..Simple and killer at the same time....
A reverse version (satin black top etc...)would be killer...and problematic too so we'll all have to buy both 
You and Ola are very talented and lucky guys. Going grom luthier's guitar to production series are a big achievement. Just hoping like some artist you switch every 2 years


----------



## MadYarpen

Great finish, loving it. Just move pickup to the bridge and it is perfect. 

Oh, and make RR V shape, and I'm buying it


----------



## jwade

Count another vote for leaving the finish how it is, and another vote for the covered pickups. 

Gorgeous guitar, stoked to see it in stores!


----------



## Pikka Bird

Voting for covered pickups and a little more "pop" on the top. Maybe not quite as radical as Devin Townsend's Framus, because that might be too "loud" for this elegant look.

Also, does this have an actual top, or a veneer? Or even a veneered top?


----------



## Thor1777

awesome looking guitar Keith, congrats on it as well! I will have to check one out when they arrive


----------



## margar2

Take my money please!!!


----------



## JaeSwift

Pikka Bird said:


> Voting for covered pickups and a little more "pop" on the top. Maybe not quite as radical as Devin Townsend's Framus, because that might be too "loud" for this elegant look.
> 
> Also, does this have an actual top, or a veneer? Or even a veneered top?



Framus mixes their own blend of lacquer which has the same clarity as a friggin' polished diamond (im not kidding) and without that you cant really achieve the same amount of pop in that top.


----------



## ridner

I would stand on that


----------



## Konfyouzd

I think I like Schecter now...


----------



## Acrid

Kudos to Keith for a killer sig! Hopefully pickup and control placement tweaks make it to the production model. Control placement similar to the BRJ would be awesome. Covered pickups look great too!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Man. My seven needs are pretty well filled for the time being, but I can say that if there's a KM8 with similar specs somewhere down the line, it'd become my first eight AND my first Schecter. I tend to throw my hands up in frustration at the relative lack of non-superstrat-type eights on the market, but being able to support the work of a stand up guy like Keith who makes great music would sweeten the pot and make it plenty easy to look the other way on the body shape, haha.

I actually listened to your music a TON when I was in the hospital for five weeks last year, Keith, and it really helped ease my nerves (being alone in a new country and stuck in a hospital bed was a real drain, haha). It'd give me the warm fuzzies to be able to give something back, even in such a small way as snagging one of your siggies.

So uh... yeah... KM8, plz?


----------



## dschonn

to me, there´s no obvious reason not to buy one of these.

congrats keith (and congrats schecter  )


----------



## nikolix

Schecter sharpen your body shapes a bit!!!
These are metal instruments make them look like that! Sharper horns, nice beveling etc.
Look at the Ibbys RGD series for example, or these amazing headstocks from ESP.

Besides this, this guitar has everything I could ask for!


----------



## AlexJPA

Love the covered pickups! Which pickups are going to be in te production model? I hope the Pegasus/Sentient combo! Cheers!


----------



## Degz

the very first Schecter guitar I really like!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I think offering another version but with the Pegasus could be a good idea. The Nazgul is a hi-output ceramic which isn't for everyone but the Pegasus being a mid-output alnico would be perfect alternative for people who want something less hot and smoother. Plus it also comes in the same cover.

Edit: Scratch that idea


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

It'd probably make more sense for people wanting lower output pickups to swap them out themselves, rather than expect Schecter to release a second version of the guitar with different pups in it, haha.


----------



## Experimorph

drawnacrol said:


> I think offering another version but with the Pegasus could be a good idea.


While the love for the guitar has been immense here, it's still Keith's signature and they will be specing it based on Keith's preference. It would probably end up being poor marketing to release two guitars whose only difference are the pickups; they would need to make more drastic changes and market the pair as parallel models.


----------



## Nonservium

....in YUM is all I can say to this..


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^True and there would be no way of telling what pickup you actually had in it leading to a lot of confusion.

Scratch that idea so!

Despite being Keith's sig made to his specification it ticks all the boxes of what a lot of 7 string players want in a custom guitar(from beginner to advanced). If the price is right these will sell incredibly well which will make a lot of guitar companies look at their current 7 models and what they can do to adopt these features. Imagine in 2015 we got hardtail prestige ibbys with ebony boards, locking tuners, good stock dimarzios, different body and top woods. While ESP would come with hipshots, satin necks, good passives etc


----------



## Dalcan

I love everything but the headstock, can't get over it =/


----------



## tacotiklah

This is such a gorgeous guitar. New plan of action:

-Sell LTD V307
-Acquire KM-7 to go with my Loomis 7
-Conquer Dystopia
-???
-Profit!


----------



## dschonn

drawnacrol said:


> ^True and there would be no way of telling what pickup you actually had in it leading to a lot of confusion.
> 
> Scratch that idea so!
> 
> Despite being Keith's sig made to his specification it ticks all the boxes of what a lot of 7 string players want in a custom guitar(from beginner to advanced). If the price is right these will sell incredibly well which will make a lot of guitar companies look at their current 7 models and what they can do to adopt these features. Imagine in 2015 we got hardtail prestige ibbys with ebony boards, locking tuners, good stock dimarzios, different body and top woods. While ESP would come with hipshots, satin necks, good passives etc



that is a very good thought! it makes more and more sense buying one of these  if they´d be available right now, i´d order one right away


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Congrats Keith! That is one hell of a sweet sig. The only changes I'd make are what you are suggesting anyways. I always bump the volume knob in that position, so moving it down a bit would be perfect. Great specs, great hardware, great look; shit that is easily the best production signature 7 I've ever seen, especially considering the cost? Epic win 

I love the covered pickups and since I own a Pegasus/Sentient combo already, the Nazgul fits fine. UNLESS you are somehow convinced that an Alnico V Black Winter would slay...   Yeah I'm gonna custom order one and try it. 

Man, adding this axe to the Merrow Pro Tone OD and JamupXT pack, and I'll be all Merrow'd up.


----------



## manu80

maybe it's too early to discuus but in terms of location and price, that would be the same as the Loomis' sig? around the 900 euros ? Korea?


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Grand Moff Tim said:


> It'd probably make more sense for people wanting lower output pickups to swap them out themselves, rather than expect Schecter to release a second version of the guitar with different pups in it, haha.



Especially when it's a signature guitar. Why make a sig with things the guy who it's a sig for doesn't want it that way? Same with fretboard woods and such.


----------



## tacotiklah

Señor Voorhees;3774320 said:


> Especially when it's a signature guitar. Why make a sig with things the guy who it's a sig for doesn't want it that way? Same with fretboard woods and such.



I've pointed this out to people in the past, but there's always a few people that can't let it sink in that this is a _*Keith Merrow*_ signature guitar, not their signature guitar and that it will have the specs that Keith wants in it.

Oh well, this is a very sweet axe and I want it.


----------



## LukePeters

That looks pretty sweet!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

nikolix said:


> Schecter sharpen your body shapes a bit!!!
> These are metal instruments make them look like that! Sharper horns, nice beveling etc.



ESP, Jackson, and Charvel would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I should never have opened this thread.


----------



## jfrey

direct mount=check
1 vol 1 tone=check
no shitty schecter inlays=check
fixed bridge=check

it's on my list now.


----------



## Dooky

I already liked Schecters - The only 7 string I own is a BlackJack C7. 
But holy shizzle Keith's Sig looks freakin' amazing! There seriously is nothing about that guitar I don't like. I usually don't like white guitars but it works great on this guitar - The covered pickup top it off perfectly (white covered or zebra pickups would be a turn-off for me. Please leave as is! It truely is perfection!). 
I will be saving my pennies to get one of these for sure


----------



## GXPO

Normally when I say something is on my list it's on my list of guitars I might possibly buy maybe if money comes up... This however, I may actually make a concerted effort to get. You've nailed the specs Keith! For what it is it's perfect and since Schecter probably wouldn't put a lo-pro on it (  ) I can't see that that it could be much better.


----------



## protest

Well, I found what my wife is getting me for Christmas next year.


----------



## Lillub85

2014 is going to be a great ....ing year in the guitar world


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

pf78 said:


> direct mount=check
> 1 vol 1 tone=check
> no shitty schecter inlays=check
> fixed bridge=check
> 
> it's on my list now.



Might want to recount those knobs, buddy.


----------



## RadDadTV

Mother of god, I must have it.


----------



## AChRush1349

I want one of these nao. Thanks for making my next seven string an even harder choice, damnit!


----------



## HighGain510

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Also, I installed a set of covered Sentient/Nazgul pickups in it just to see how it looks. I think it looks killer. Would you guys like to see this on the final product, as opposed to the open coil pickups?




Damn, that looks FANTASTIC with the covered pickups! If those are included stock, I might even be enticed to grab one of these myself... and I don't really NEED another 7...  Also agree the bridge pickup position needs to be changed.


----------



## nikolix

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ESP, Jackson, and Charvel would like to have a word with you.


 
Dude have you seen the headstock of ESP, Jackson and Charvel. Metal as hell!!!
ESP had already her word with me: Yesterday I recieved an ESP E-II horizon sevenstring baritone. My first serious guitar. 
Kicks ass by the way!


----------



## Tisca

This is 26.5" scale length, right? Any chance I'll like 26.5" if I don't like 27"?


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Tisca said:


> This is 26.5" scale length, right? Any chance I'll like 26.5" if I don't like 27"?



26.5 isn't much different than 25.5. 27 inch scales is where I start to feel a difference in lengths. Basically, I'd say there's at least a possibility you'd be totally cool with 26.5 even if you don't like 27. If you can, head on down to a guitar store and find a 26.5 guitar and noodle around a little bit. Play chords and runs and stuff. You'll know pretty quickly whether you like it or not.


----------



## protest

I forgot to vote for the covered pickups. They definitely add to the classiness.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Same here.....those covered pickups made the guitar for me. Added level of class that actually made me put this on my list. Now I need both the Bowen sig and this one as well...this'll be my first 7 string...Hipshot, simple controls, good pickups and a class finish pushed this up. Buying when available.


----------



## zilla

schecter had me at "no abalone inlays"


----------



## MJS

I usually don't care for covered pickups, but that does look good. 

I don't think I'd make it a spec change unless it doesn't add to the price, though. Especially if the price was going to end with a 99, since a lot of people seem to see a big difference between numbers like $899/$901 or $999/$1,001.


----------



## Forkface

Tisca said:


> This is 26.5" scale length, right? Any chance I'll like 26.5" if I don't like 27"?



If i recall correctly, in one of the Chappers/Merrow videos when they were designing the ML7, Keith stated that his perfect scale length for a 7 string was 26 and a fraction (I'm pretty sure it wasn't 1/2, but it was 26 and something) so I'm assuming that this guitar will be that specific scale length. 

I'll look for the video and post it if I find it.

Found it. Here's the video, the scale he specifies is 26 and 3/16. lolarz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pCQF9TSaGc


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

He said it'll be 26.5.


----------



## Forkface

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He said it'll be 26.5.



aren't you supposed to be dead?  i kid, i kid. I guess that's that then


----------



## jfrey

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Might want to recount those knobs, buddy.



lol i was too happy and had a typo


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Konfyouzd said:


> I think I like Schecter now...









 

Not sure I'll be able to justify picking one up, but these look awesome! Especially with covered pickups  Congrats, Keith!


----------



## eventuate

I just went back and looked at the uncovered pics.

It's not that it looked bad...just MUCH better with covered pickups!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Is it out yet? We got a release date? I'm not a patient man and between this and the Bowen I might need some therapy to get through the winter.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nope.
Nope.


----------



## Ramone

Keith, congratulations with such an amazing guitar! Will your signature be available to lefties? I really hope so.


----------



## dethFNmetal

nikolix said:


> Schecter sharpen your body shapes a bit!!!
> These are metal instruments make them look like that! Sharper horns, nice beveling etc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I really hoped that's a troll post, because I don't feel like going to Google Images and getting pictures of metal guys using Les Pauls and shit.


----------



## dedsouth333

^


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Tisca said:


> This is 26.5" scale length, right? Any chance I'll like 26.5" if I don't like 27"?



I'm not a fan of 27" for 7 strings either but I got along just fine with the 26.5" Schecter I had back in the day. It was a noticeable difference but very minimal.


----------



## Pikka Bird

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I really hoped that's a troll post, because I don't feel like going to Google Images and getting pictures of metal guys using Les Pauls and shit.



Or this guy:


----------



## capoeiraesp

^No!

Edit: intended for dude bagging out shecter's shape


----------



## Fred the Shred

Forkface said:


> aren't you supposed to be dead?  i kid, i kid. I guess that's that then



Annoying thing. I suppose there's wi fi in the deepest reaches of Hell. I must have a chat with Satan again so he limits HeHadTheJazzHands' allowed URL's to Westboro's sites.


----------



## HighGain510

Pikka Bird said:


> Or this guy:



Kid Rock doesn't play metal....  

Also  @ the *SHAPE* not being "metal enough"... yikes. Not to mention that the body shape on this one looks pretty sharp (pun intended hehe) to me!  Like I said, I don't even really "need" another 7, but I'm likely game for picking one of these up. 

****PLEASE* ask for the same covered pickups you have installed in there right now, Keith!***


----------



## Tisca

Forkface said:


> If i recall correctly, in one of the Chappers/Merrow videos when they were designing the ML7, Keith stated that his perfect scale length for a 7 string was 26 and a fraction (I'm pretty sure it wasn't 1/2, but it was 26 and something) so I'm assuming that this guitar will be that specific scale length.
> 
> I'll look for the video and post it if I find it.
> 
> Found it. Here's the video, the scale he specifies is 26 and 3/16. lolarz




fun fact: 26 and 3/16 = 665.1625mm which would be rounded to *666*mm


----------



## 7deadlysins666

HighGain510 said:


> Kid Rock doesn't play metal....



Please tell me that you are not serious.....


----------



## HaloHat

aneurysm said:


> ?



aneurysm. FlyingV. 

^ if you knew how weird this was to me, you would not believe it.^

back to the thread, sorry...


----------



## HaloHat

dedsouth333 said:


> You sir... I like the way you think.



Tanks sir, I appreciate that.

KM's latest sig looks to be a deal as is for sure. It just kills me that Schecter has the Riot bass line with Wenge and Burl tops etc. and that none of that has ever made it over to the guitar line. I'll take the Wenge and other nice wood over the abalone binding ever time lol. However, as is on the spec's for the KM7 if around $1000 that really is a deal, gotta admit.

I'm gonna cut a blade selector in the place they are on the SC ESP's, just to the side and back of the bridge...


----------



## HaloHat

Pikka Bird said:


> Or this guy:



My favorite control layout...


----------



## protest

Tisca said:


> fun fact: 26 and 3/16 = *665.1625mm which would be rounded to 666mm*



Not in my math classes lol.


----------



## zilla

protest said:


> Not in my math classes lol.



must be that "new math"


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I was already GASing hard for that guitar...then I saw it with the covered pickups. I think I need to go to the hospital now or something, levels of GAS this high seem like they'd be potentially life-threatening.  Needless to say, another vote is cast to have those pickups on the final model!


----------



## neotronic

I never liked schecter guitars. It always had too much abalone, too much inlays, too much rounded body, too much gloss or emg... 

But this particular guitar, I'm GASing so hard, it's almost unbearable.


----------



## HighGain510

7deadlysins666 said:


> Please tell me that you are not serious.....




Ha, no it was clearly a joke, but in that picture he totally looks like Kid Rock:












You have to admit, they both have that kinda "rat face" thing going on...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wintersun + white trash rap rock = ...


----------



## Charvel7string

these guy need to learn math


----------



## HaloHat

Charvel7string said:


> these guy need to learn math



Math, grammar... same thing


----------



## Charvel7string

damn it i just made my self look just as bad


----------



## dethFNmetal

kid rock....


----------



## HaloHat

Charvel7string said:


> damn it i just made my self look just as bad



But your cool enough not to edit it so we could have a smile  Major extra points to Charvel7string


----------



## HaloHat

I just went through the Schecter website. I kind of like the 3 over 4 headstock look better [just sayin' I know this is Keith's sig lol], The other impression I got from the Schecter website is that if the KM7 is going to be priced in the 900-1100 range then that is a great deal! Schecter is asking quite a lot for their USA Production guitars! Makes USA Carvin's seem like an even better deal ha.

So yeah I see a KM7 in my future if priced right. I like the 12th & 24th only fret markers of the Maus however the Swamp Ash body and Flame Maple top on the KM7 more than make up for that not to mention I prefer the passive pick ups [another thing that does not need changed on the KM7 ha]. I appreciate the dots location on the KM7 and the fact they are very small so us that like the blank boards can probably be pretty comfortable on the KM7 board.

Hoping for a model with a wiggle stick option but either way


----------



## ShotgunFacelift

My vote is on covered pups. Looks badass like that.
Also love the finish as is. Gonna have to put this one on my list!


----------



## Tisca

protest said:


> Not in my math classes lol.



666mm scale length guitars exist so I assumed this one would be one of them and didn't even check the decimals. It's ~26.25".



HaloHat said:


> But your cool enough not to edit it so we could have a smile  Major extra points to Charvel7string


you're*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yes they do, but from what I learned, 665.16 rounds off to 665.


----------



## protest

I was contemplating saving up (and finding random things around my house to sell) for a custom guitar. 

I wanted: 

-super strat
-carved top
-bolt on (because neck through would be too much)
-transparent white over flamed maple
-black binding
-covered pickups
-natural or satin finished neck
-hipshot bridge
-locking tuners
-A similar headstock

So needless to say, thanks Keith. Thanks for saving me money, from keeping me from selling my cats, and from keeping my wife from leaving me because I sold the cats.


----------



## JustMac

hmm how much mulah is it gonna cost then? Probably in the same ballpark as the Jeff Loomis siggy I guess?


----------



## technomancer

Late but 99% of the time covered pickups > uncovered, and this is one of those time 



protest said:


> I was contemplating saving up (and finding random things around my house to sell) for a custom guitar.
> 
> I wanted:
> 
> -super strat
> -carved top
> -bolt on (because neck through would be too much)
> -transparent white over flamed maple
> -black binding
> -covered pickups
> -natural or satin finished neck
> -hipshot bridge
> -locking tuners
> -A similar headstock
> 
> So needless to say, thanks Keith. Thanks for saving me money, from keeping me from selling my cats, and from keeping my wife from leaving me because I sold the cats.



Yep if you were only getting a custom for the specs you're in great shape now 

These do look pretty sweet


----------



## Lorcan Ward

HaloHat said:


> ! Schecter is asking quite a lot for their USA Production guitars!



They are built in the Californian Custom Shop and are incredible quality so for the price they are actually really good. The current 7 model is all wrong though, if they made a USA version of Keith's it would be insane.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

drawnacrol said:


> They are built in the Californian Custom Shop and are incredible quality so for the price they are actually really good.







> The current 7 model is all wrong though


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Well personal preference but if it was 26.5" with a bridge that had individual saddles like the old Sunsets I'd be all over it.


----------



## HaloHat

drawnacrol said:


> They are built in the Californian Custom Shop and are incredible quality so for the price they are actually really good. The current 7 model is all wrong though, if they made a USA version of Keith's it would be insane.



I'm sure the build quality is very good but the price seems high especially for the Strat and Tele models.

$2369 for the starting price on the Strat, add $150 for Swamp Ash body, Add $100 to match the paint on the head stock to the body color etc. $200 extra for gold Schecter brand hardware.

I'm not sure if Schecter sells their brand pick ups or trem nowdays but assuming their pick ups are just what someone wanted it still seems like a lot compared to a Carvin Bolt/+ or Warmoth.

Not a Schecter hater. I've owned a lot of Schecters and still have my 2006 Loomis FR and unless Carvin gets a 27" scale option 7 string very soon I am going to buy the KM7 for sure.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Why does everyone see the MSRP and assume it's the street price?

It's not $2400, it's $1800. And the PT, the lowest-priced one, is $1600. The highest priced one, the USA Hollywood Classic FR, is $2600.


----------



## Zado

Considering it's custom shop quality (not custom ordered stuff ala carvin),prices are kinda good I guess.

The fact that we are strat-talking is not really relevant,Tyler strats and teles are easily far mor expensive than that,or consider a suhr classic,3200&#8364; here in UE


----------



## HaloHat

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Why does everyone see the MSRP and assume it's the street price?
> 
> It's not $2400, it's $1800. And the PT, the lowest-priced one, is $1600. The highest priced one, the USA Hollywood Classic FR, is $2600.



Unless you order options like the $100 head stock paint match or the $150 Swamp Ash body option or any other options like the $200 Gold Schecter brand tuners and bridge etc. However your point is taken and that does make a big difference in the prices. Not knocking them, I like Schecters, have had dozens of them, have one now and will have more in the future I'm sure.


----------



## Hybrid_Child

Congrats on the sig. Keith.

Arch top and huge frets are not exactly my preference, and I guess I would like the headstock better non-reversed. But those things are insignificant details in comparison to all the "nail head hits" of this guitars specs.

The finish is perfect... I would't try to make it more transparrent and risk the beautiful "snowy field" look it has.

This might very well be my next guitar purchase. Great job designing this thing man.


----------



## manu80

white pups on that, no ? !!!!!


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

If this sig is swamp ash i will buy if it is northern ash i will pass


----------



## Chuck

^ As if it will make that big of a difference.


----------



## protest

What if it's Westeastern ash?


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

Swamp Ash is very different from Northern ash tone wise and weight


----------



## protest

I was just bustin your balls lol.


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

My balls were busted all over as soon as i noticed Keith posted it will be swamp ash


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

What if it's northern swamp ash?


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

that will be fine


----------



## User Name

HaloHat said:


> I like Schecters, have had dozens of them


 
pics or gtfo!


----------



## User Name

CADAVERTOUCHER said:


> Swamp Ash is *very* different from Northern ash tone wise and weight


 
lololololololololol not really


----------



## Lorcan Ward

If its the high grade pieces they use in the custom shop(Which they aren't) then you would notice a difference but on an Indo model you're not going to notice any difference.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

User Name said:


> lololololololololol not really



Northern ash is what they made baseball bats out of. It's very heavy.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

drawnacrol said:


> If its the high grade pieces they use in the custom shop(Which they aren't) then you would notice a difference but on an Indo model you're not going to notice any difference.



Indo? I thought the higher-end import Schecters were Korean.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They are.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Thought so. And yet, I still see them going for essentially MSRP in Korea despite being _made_ here, probably because Schecter isn't technically a Korean company, so they're susceptible to import markups. Iono. It's annoying, whatever the reason.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm not sure if this is for US guitars only, but I do know a lot of them go through Schecter's USA office for setups and such.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Indo? I thought the higher-end import Schecters were Korean.



My bad, couldn't remember what the back of my C-7 used to say.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm not sure if this is for US guitars only, but I do know a lot of them go through Schecter's USA office for setups and such.



That could be it, since PRS SEs are also made here but then sold with the same mark-ups MiA gear gets, presumably because SEs go through QC back in Maryland.


----------



## Alice AKW

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm not sure if this is for US guitars only, but I do know a lot of them go through Schecter's USA office for setups and such.



They should. If my $400 Omen 8 went through the US setup treatment, it'd be kinda bonkers for them not to put a ~$1000 guitar through.


----------



## Ramone

I cannot wait for the official presentation. Let there be NAMM tomorrow=)


----------



## Forkface

CADAVERTOUCHER said:


> If this sig is swamp ash i will buy if it is northern ash i will pass



What if it's SAM ASH?


----------



## flyingV

What do you guys think, how long is it going to take for these new schecter models to be available for everyone?


----------



## Quiet Coil

flyingV said:


> What do you guys think, how long is it going to take for these new schecter models to be available for everyone?


 
I'd guess 6 months.

Also, if Keith is still reading this forum I'm wondering if you pulled the tuning up to your drop Bb (sticker on case said it was setup for drop A) and if so what gauges are you using?


----------



## flyingV

Noisy Humbucker said:


> I'd guess 6 months.



Instant No Button! Star Wars funnies FTW!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Any idea when this model will be available? On Schecter's facebook page, in a comment on a different 2014 model, I was surprised that they said it'll be available for Xmas this year?!!! Usually the new models are announced in next NAMM, available 2~3 months after that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Schecter usually releases their models a month or two after NAMM. The Banshee-8 is going to be released in December.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Any idea when this model will be available? On Schecter's facebook page, in a comment on a different 2014 model, I was surprised that they said it'll be available for Xmas this year?!!! Usually the new models are announced in next NAMM, available 2~3 months after that.



If it's the Banshee models you're talking about, maybe. But I highly doubt this KM7 guitar will be launched that soon. I'm supposed to be getting the 2nd run of prototypes (which will likely be the final version) at the end of the month. It's supposed to be released at NAMM, which means it would be shipping around February. I suppose it's possible that it would be sooner, but I'm not sure. 

Just another little FYI, there will be a few options/variations of the KM7 guitar available. The core design of the guitar will be the same, however. But, there will be something for pretty much everyone. Stoked for you guys to see what's headed this way. 

I've been tracking an album with the prototype, and I couldn't be happier with it. It's such a great playing guitar. It's exciting to think that the final version will be even better than this first one after a couple small adjustments. I've let a few close guitarist buddies play it, and they all think that it's easily the best Schecter to date, and will be one of the coolest options for a mid-priced 7. I'd have to agree!


----------



## dedsouth333

My kid is due in February so that kicks ass! I'll just have to get one to commemorate her birth


----------



## Erick Kroenen

Nice to know that they will offer KM7 with variations 
any words on a KM8?



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> If it's the Banshee models you're talking about, maybe. But I highly doubt this KM7 guitar will be launched that soon. I'm supposed to be getting the 2nd run of prototypes (which will likely be the final version) at the end of the month. It's supposed to be released at NAMM, which means it would be shipping around February. I suppose it's possible that it would be sooner, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Just another little FYI, there will be a few options/variations of the KM7 guitar available. The core design of the guitar will be the same, however. But, there will be something for pretty much everyone. Stoked for you guys to see what's headed this way.
> 
> I've been tracking an album with the prototype, and I couldn't be happier with it. It's such a great playing guitar. It's exciting to think that the final version will be even better than this first one after a couple small adjustments. I've let a few close guitarist buddies play it, and they all think that it's easily the best Schecter to date, and will be one of the coolest options for a mid-priced 7. I'd have to agree!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Erick Kroenen said:


> Nice to know that the will offer KM7 with variations
> any words on a KM8?



We'll just have to wait and see


----------



## dedsouth333

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> We'll just have to wait and see



... or possibly 2


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> If it's the Banshee models you're talking about, maybe. But I highly doubt this KM7 guitar will be launched that soon. I'm supposed to be getting the 2nd run of prototypes (which will likely be the final version) at the end of the month. It's supposed to be released at NAMM, which means it would be shipping around February. I suppose it's possible that it would be sooner, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Just another little FYI, there will be a few options/variations of the KM7 guitar available. The core design of the guitar will be the same, however. But, there will be something for pretty much everyone. Stoked for you guys to see what's headed this way.
> 
> I've been tracking an album with the prototype, and I couldn't be happier with it. It's such a great playing guitar. It's exciting to think that the final version will be even better than this first one after a couple small adjustments. I've let a few close guitarist buddies play it, and they all think that it's easily the best Schecter to date, and will be one of the coolest options for a mid-priced 7. I'd have to agree!


I hope maple board is a option


----------



## Quiet Coil

Can't imagine this would be terribly popular....but....if there was a variation with a dark rosewood board and a Pegasus-you could stick a fork in me 'cause I'd be done.


----------



## The Reverend

I think this is the first guitar I've thought I _had_ to buy since I joined the site. I've started getting that GAS feeling, you know, the fluttering heartbeat, the constant daydreaming of playing it, and the half-assed plans to come up with the money? 

I've never seen a sig so well matched to whatever passes for a consensus in the seven-string world, especially not from Schecter. I know they've had a few popular sigs, but I suspect this one will outdo them in popularity given enough time.


----------



## wilch

I'm quietly hoping for an Evertune and the ability for somewhere to ship to Aus.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Can't imagine this would be terribly popular....but....if there was a variation with a dark rosewood board and a Pegasus-you could stick a fork in me 'cause I'd be done.


Isn't the Pegasus supposed to be an option?


----------



## HighGain510

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I'm supposed to be getting the 2nd run of prototypes (which will likely be the final version) at the end of the month.



Would you mind being super-awesome and posting up a picture of the original proto next to the 2nd run so we would all be able to see the changes made to the more finalized version please, Keith?  Me love you LONG TIME!!!!  As I said previously in the thread, I'm really not playing the only 7 I have anymore, but honestly I LOVE the specs of this thing, I don't have any ash-bodied guitars and just about everything ticks a box for things I dig or feel would be useful to me, even with the bonus string.  Curious to see the model options, but pretty sure I'll end up with one of these.


----------



## Damo707

id do that guitar..


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> We'll just have to wait and see




Oh, you tease.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Pikka Bird said:


> Isn't the Pegasus supposed to be an option?


Sounds like his "default" model will have the Nazgul, beyond that it's anybody's guess right now.


----------



## HaloHat

User Name said:


> pics or gtfo!



ack, really gonna make me do that eh? That is the one thing I don't like about ss.org but I do understand why they make us do it. Ok fine, when I get home tonight I'll photo6ucket and post em up. what a pita haha...

Home. As this is Keith's Sig thread its probably not cool to post pix of my Schecter guitars, not what the thread is about etc. I looked on this hard drive [new laptop couple weeks ago which you can verify by my posts about my new laptop in the "Recording Studio" thread a couple weeks ago lol] and I have 5 of my old Schecters including my 2006 Loomis which I have sitting next to me now on this drive. I could probably dig another 5-8 off the old drive if ya just gotta see 'em. I'd have to really think how many I had that I don't have pix of. I grew up in North Hollywood and first heard of Schecter about umm... about 1977.
So if you want to see the pix PM me and I'll email them to you. My Loomis, which I refinished, has before and after pix in the "Loomis Brotherhood" thread. I'ts blue now lol.


----------



## HaloHat

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> We'll just have to wait and see



on the 7 string options, if available [probably buying it as is anyways though]

Sustainer neck pu please 

3 over 4 head stock

No Inlays

OFR or best wiggle stick we can get out of Schecter on this model [a low pro would kill]


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

HaloHat said:


> on the 7 string options, if available [probably buying it as is anyways though]
> 
> Sustainer neck pu please
> 
> 3 over 4 head stock
> 
> No Inlays
> 
> OFR or best wiggle stick we can get out of Schecter on this model [a low pro would kill]



But those aren't the specs that I had in mind for my guitar . Safe to say you'll probably see an OFR version, but probably not those other things. They have other models that are close to what you described, I believe. 

I appreciate hearing everyone's requests on what I should change, but I'm very happy with it how it is now, and I think that's important. If it's not exactly what I want in a guitar, it kind of defeats the purpose of having a signature instrument. I wouldn't feel good about it if I didn't totally love the design and spec. I know it's not perfect for everyone, but I'm stoked on it, and I think it'll make some players happy. I'm looking forward to it!

If you had a sig guitar, what specs would you choose? I'll tell you what... it was the easiest thing to dream up, and the hardest thing to actually commit to. I actually lost sleep while thinking of the possibilities. In the end, I kept it pretty simple. Glad I did, because I'm very happy with the result!


----------



## Erick Kroenen

The guys got hyper thinking about variations of your signature model



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> But those aren't the specs that I had in mind for my guitar . Safe to say you'll probably see an OFR version, but probably not those other things. They have other models that are close to what you described, I believe.
> 
> I appreciate hearing everyone's requests on what I should change, but I'm very happy with it how it is now, and I think that's important. If it's not exactly what I want in a guitar, it kind of defeats the purpose of having a signature instrument. I wouldn't feel good about it if I didn't totally love the design and spec. I know it's not perfect for everyone, but I'm stoked on it, and I think it'll make some players happy. I'm looking forward to it!
> 
> If you had a sig guitar, what specs would you choose? I'll tell you what... it was the easiest thing to dream up, and the hardest thing to actually commit to. I actually lost sleep while thinking of the possibilities. In the end, I kept it pretty simple. Glad I did, because I'm very happy with the result!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Erick Kroenen said:


> The guys got hyper thinking about variations of your signature model



I can relate! I'm hyper thinking about the variations. I was excited when they told me I could add a few options. It's gonna be tough deciding which one to play because they'll all be awesome.


----------



## Erick Kroenen

At the end you and the company will make the choices, hope to see something i'd love to buy 



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I can relate! I'm hyper thinking about the variations. I was excited when they told me I could add a few options. It's gonna be tough deciding which one to play because they'll all be awesome.


----------



## Quiet Coil

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I appreciate hearing everyone's requests on what I should change, but I'm very happy with it how it is now, and I think that's important. If it's not exactly what I want in a guitar, it kind of defeats the purpose of having a signature instrument.


Props to you good sir. We guitar nuts must be the most impatient bunch on the planet. Nothing worse than going bonkers thinking about guitars rather than playing them.


----------



## FIXXXER

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I can relate! I'm hyper thinking about the variations. I was excited when they told me I could add a few options. It's gonna be tough deciding which one to play because they'll all be awesome.



just read that on your insistence there will be lefty models availabe also.
thank you very much sir!


----------



## zilla

Keith, will this have stainless steel frets?


----------



## HaloHat

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I appreciate hearing everyone's requests on what I should change,



Didn't ask to change a thing  If Schecter is doing more than one model of your sig [great!] I'm sure you will let us know what the other options are when you are able. I think its great Schecter is offering options.

I was just referring to the options you mention happening ^ and if they have not been decided on, was just throwing that out there [which I kind of did in a post a few pages before this too, sorry  I did also post that I knew it was your sig and I liked it a lot as is etc. on the prior post.


----------



## Charvel7string

lol then get olas sig but its going to cost you


----------



## Charvel7string

dont know though lol hard choice


----------



## Matt_D_

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> We'll just have to wait and see



TBH, It looks pretty damn fantastic as it is. 

Be interesting to see if you've kept the back of the neck painted, I'm assuming it's a set neck like the C7's?


----------



## Erick Kroenen

What do you guys think is it a KM6FR?


----------



## powerofze

headstock not reversed


----------



## Zado

> What do you guys think is it a KM6FR?


nope,i think it's the white version of a particular c-1 model appeared on schecter's facebook for a moment and then deleted.It was black satin,very minimal looking and loaded with superrock pups


----------



## dean_fry

EVERTUNE bridge would be sweeeeeet!


----------



## Andromalia

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> But those aren't the specs that I had in mind for my guitar .


You're on SSO, deal with it


----------



## DoomJazz

I concur with Dean_fry. Evertune would be excellent.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

I like the Evertune a lot, don't get me wrong. It's a very solid product, and Cosmos is a smart and innovative guy. Him and I have become good friends, and he's great to work with. I have that bridge on a couple guitars. They even installed one on a Schecter Loomis guitar for me. It stays in tune, forever. Unfortunately, it killed the tone of that guitar. It just made it sound lifeless for some reason. I feel bad even saying that, but that's the experience I had. I can't even really play it now because it sounds like it has 5 year old strings on it (even when they're new). It'll keep your guitar in tune for your entire life, though. Believe that! I'd just rather the guitar have a vibrant tone than have it be perfectly in tune all the time. I weighed the pros and cons and just decided on a standard fixed bridge after spending a lot of time with that bridge system. If you want my completely honest opinion; I feel like you sacrifice tone for tuning stability. I don't have tuning stability issues with this sig guitar the way it is now. I've been tuning my guitars the normal way for many years and haven't been annoyed by it yet. I'm not badmouthing Evertune or anything. The product works exactly as described. It would be perfect for a touring guitar player who beats the shit out of their guitar, and where tone isn't quite as crucial. But, I'm primarily a studio player. I just don't feel like I need it, and in addition, it would substantially increase the price of the guitar. 

Those who are hoping to see that bridge on this guitar- Have you guys actually tried the bridge? What were your thoughts on it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh lord, that's the first time I've ever heard that the Evertune kills a guitar's tone. 

But I'm not surprised you're not going with the Evertune. Compared to people like Ola and Fluff, you very rarely used it.


----------



## Jlang

Keith I love your honesty and non-onesidedness even though that isn't a word, Your rule and I am supremely stoked on your sig!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jlang said:


> Keith I love your honesty and non-onesidedness even though that isn't a word, Your rule and I am supremely stoked on your sig!



+1 to this. I love how you tell us how you really feel, including the situations with S7G and BRJ.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Now just open up and be honest about if there's going to be a KM8!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh lord, that's the first time I've ever heard that the Evertune kills a guitar's tone.
> 
> But I'm not surprised you're not going with the Evertune. Compared to people like Ola and Fluff, you very rarely used it.



Not that I necessarily disagree with you. It's Keith's opinion, he's entitled to it. Many players (e.g. Paul Gilbert) expressed similar opinions regarding the Floyd Rose.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Not that I necessarily disagree with you. It's Keith's opinion, he's entitled to it. Many players (e.g. Paul Gilbert) expressed similar opinions regarding the Floyd Rose.



Well, I can tell you that going from an OFR to an Evertune on the same guitar substantially changed the tone of the guitar. It may sound like an opinion, but it's a fact in this case. 

I've never really known a Floyd to harm the tone in any major way. I've installed big blocks on a few OFR trem guitars and it actually made it sound really killer.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Now just open up and be honest about if there's going to be a KM8!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Not that I necessarily disagree with you. It's Keith's opinion, he's entitled to it. Many players (e.g. Paul Gilbert) expressed similar opinions regarding the Floyd Rose.



I didn't say I agreed with him, I just said that's the first time I've heard someone say it affects the tone and that I've never seen him use it, only with JL's Evertune-loaded Schecter.



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


>


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I didn't say I agreed with him, I just said that's the first time I've heard someone say it affects the tone and that I've never seen him use it, only with JL's Evertune-loaded Schecter.




It could very well just be bad luck or something. But, I've had 4 Evertune guitars now, and only one of them actually had proper sustain (it was a 6-string LP Clone). The three 7-string guitars were all very flat. They sound like they have old strings on them. Don't know how else to describe it. 

But like I said, I'm not out to make them look bad or anything. I just always try to be straight up with people. Sadly, I have had to bite my tongue here and there regarding certain products I've demoed (for various, non-disclosed reasons), but I don't feel like I'm saying anything gnarly enough about Evertune to be concerned. It DOES work. It works awesome, in fact. If you really cherish tuning stability, there's nothing better on the face of the earth. If I were out playing shows all the time, I'd definitely have one on my gigging guitar, without a doubt.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Now just open up and be honest about if there's going to be a KM8!



Check out what Schecter said about that back in October.


----------



## Robby the Robot

I know having a Floyd guitar for a few days doesn't say much, but I don't think a Floyd system kills the tone of the guitar. It actually gives it a unique tone to it, and I'm not talking about the noise the springs can create. 


Plus if Keith did go with the Evertune that's a whole new bridge system I'd have to learn.  Still getting this.


----------



## jephjacques

First midrange Schecter I've ever seen and thought "yeah, I could see myself owning that."


----------



## Zalbu

Not that it matters but I don't think I would buy this if it had an Evertune on it. I don't know if it affects the tone or not but I bought a 7-string with an Evertune on it and I wished that I had gone with a normal hardtail instead. It stays in tune but I prefer the simplicity of being able to change tunings and action and all that much easier. I already have a guitar with an Ibanez Edge on it and that's more than enough effort when it comes to setup and maintenance than I'd like.


----------



## Semi-pro

Pheew, I'm relieved that Keith will stick with a normal bridge. Fixed bridge, locking tuners and a good nut. I doubt there will be a better tone/tuning quality ratio anytime soon. If your guitar is set up properly (and with every re-stringing bend the strings until they stay in tune) there will be no problems.

I don't really even understand the whole Evertune-excitement. Yes, it's phenomenal that your guitar won't go out of tune. But I think it goes without saying that once you step out of the fixed-bride (I personally prefer string through) country, you have to start weighing those pros and cons. Some people like the sound of a Floyd, that's ok. But even with that you lose a lot of the snappines (hybrid pickers are the first to realize this) because a spongy bridge system. Now, if you go even further and increase amount of springs to spread that sponginess to every string, what do you think will happen? My guess is, nothing flattering tone-wise...

The only good thing about the system I can think of is that once your strings are already so dead that they usually wouldn't stay in tune, you can still keep them on


----------



## Solodini

Sorry for the aside but in light of this, what are views on the Tremologic system? Is one superior to the other?


----------



## Zado

Also,Evertune is utterly ugly no matter what.


----------



## Forkface

Oh my... I can picture it now: a squad of imbeciles bashing on the Evertune without even trying it, just because Keith said it "kills" your tone.

And before people start getting aggressive, I am aware that Keith KNOWS HIS STUFF about tone and guitars, but in the end it's just one man's opinion. 

It really drives me nuts when people "recommend" or "bash" on shit without trying it, just because some person in some respected position said it was good or bad: happened with the Q-tuners, happened with active pickups, happened with bareknuckle. I really wish people would stop doing that. 

/Rant.

EDIT: wow, I dunno what got into me, I got super pissed very suddenly  Please note that I mean no disrespect to Keith or anyone in particular, I just felt like getting that off my chest


----------



## HighGain510

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I like the Evertune a lot, don't get me wrong. It's a very solid product, and Cosmos is a smart and innovative guy. Him and I have become good friends, and he's great to work with. I have that bridge on a couple guitars. They even installed one on a Schecter Loomis guitar for me. It stays in tune, forever. Unfortunately, it killed the tone of that guitar. It just made it sound lifeless for some reason. I feel bad even saying that, but that's the experience I had. I can't even really play it now because it sounds like it has 5 year old strings on it (even when they're new). It'll keep your guitar in tune for your entire life, though. Believe that! I'd just rather the guitar have a vibrant tone than have it be perfectly in tune all the time. I weighed the pros and cons and just decided on a standard fixed bridge after spending a lot of time with that bridge system. If you want my completely honest opinion; I feel like you sacrifice tone for tuning stability. I don't have tuning stability issues with this sig guitar the way it is now. I've been tuning my guitars the normal way for many years and haven't been annoyed by it yet. I'm not badmouthing Evertune or anything. The product works exactly as described. It would be perfect for a touring guitar player who beats the shit out of their guitar, and where tone isn't quite as crucial. But, I'm primarily a studio player. I just don't feel like I need it, and in addition, it would substantially increase the price of the guitar.
> 
> Those who are hoping to see that bridge on this guitar- Have you guys actually tried the bridge? What were your thoughts on it?



Very nice to hear more info on it by someone who isn't endorsed by Evertune or putting it on their sig model!  I haven't played one but what you brought up above was a primary concern or mine (i.e. "with all the extra stuff it has going on, would that harm the tone?") and since I trust your ears that is quite helpful. I had considered ordering a custom 7 with en Evertune bridge a while back but held off, now I'm kinda glad I did. While it sounds like a really cool design and I agree for a touring guitarist, that might be ideal for stage use, I play at home and my guitars stay in tune very well with locking tuners and their stock bridges so tone is paramount for me since I'm not bashing the hell out of my guitar when I play!  Good to know, thanks for the honest opinion!  Still excited for the KM-7 if she'll come with black covered Pegasus/Sentient pickups... if that turns out to be one of the options you mentioned, I'm down for one! 

Believe me, I'm no fanboy and I'm not blinded by any single opinion, but it is helpful to hear more opinions about hardware like that where not many folks have played them really and I still haven't seen one myself either.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Personally, I didn't feel the same as Keith, to be honest, and this coming from a dude that has almost all the trems in down-only fashion because I dislike the way they tend to make the tone duller when fully floating. We'll all get different vibes off kit, and if Keith does feel the tonal change is harmful to the guitar's potential, then it's only normal he doesn't include it in the sig's options, of course!


----------



## straightshreddd

Damn, not even gonna lie, I've badly wanted an Evertune since becoming aware of them. Hearing this, however, is making me reconsider. I mean, not just "because Keith said stuff". But, because I only play in my room and jam with buddies, so tone holds higher importance to me than absolutely perfect tuning stability. 

It kinda feels good to release a little GAS.


----------



## protest

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Unfortunately, it killed the tone of that guitar. It just made it sound lifeless for some reason. I feel bad even saying that, but that's the experience I had. I can't even really play it now because it sounds like it has 5 year old strings on it (even when they're new).



But...but Ben Weinman uses it?!?!














DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> It would be perfect for a touring guitar player who beats the shit out of their guitar




Ah ok, that makes sense now.


----------



## zilla

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I like the Evertune a lot, don't get me wrong. It's a very solid product, and Cosmos is a smart and innovative guy. Him and I have become good friends, and he's great to work with. I have that bridge on a couple guitars. They even installed one on a Schecter Loomis guitar for me. It stays in tune, forever. Unfortunately, it killed the tone of that guitar. It just made it sound lifeless for some reason. I feel bad even saying that, but that's the experience I had. I can't even really play it now because it sounds like it has 5 year old strings on it (even when they're new). It'll keep your guitar in tune for your entire life, though. Believe that! I'd just rather the guitar have a vibrant tone than have it be perfectly in tune all the time. I weighed the pros and cons and just decided on a standard fixed bridge after spending a lot of time with that bridge system. If you want my completely honest opinion; I feel like you sacrifice tone for tuning stability. I don't have tuning stability issues with this sig guitar the way it is now. I've been tuning my guitars the normal way for many years and haven't been annoyed by it yet. I'm not badmouthing Evertune or anything. The product works exactly as described. It would be perfect for a touring guitar player who beats the shit out of their guitar, and where tone isn't quite as crucial. But, I'm primarily a studio player. I just don't feel like I need it, and in addition, it would substantially increase the price of the guitar.
> 
> Those who are hoping to see that bridge on this guitar- Have you guys actually tried the bridge? What were your thoughts on it?




At the risk of going off topic, have you tried the 2TEK bridge?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

zilla said:


> At the risk of going off topic, have you tried the 2TEK bridge?



It has definitely got potential, but they are hard to come by, are only available for 6 strings, are expensive as shit and require a very specific body route. 

And they're only available in chrome, which isn't trve kvlt


----------



## zilla

yeah but they have a different take on the bridge system also; each string is "independent" of the others, massive block on it, etc


----------



## Zalbu

One thing I do wonder is if Evertune are going to update the product and come out with new "generations" of it. I'd cream my pants if I could have an Evertune but still have the ability to tune with the tuning pegs and not be forced to use the hex key.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

zilla said:


> yeah but they have a different take on the bridge system also; each string is "independent" of the others, massive block on it, etc



Yes, I know the system


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Forkface said:


> Oh my... I can picture it now: a squad of imbeciles bashing on the Evertune without even trying it, just because Keith said it "kills" your tone.
> 
> And before people start getting aggressive, I am aware that Keith KNOWS HIS STUFF about tone and guitars, but in the end it's just one man's opinion.
> 
> It really drives me nuts when people "recommend" or "bash" on shit without trying it, just because some person in some respected position said it was good or bad: happened with the Q-tuners, happened with active pickups, happened with bareknuckle. I really wish people would stop doing that.
> 
> /Rant.
> 
> EDIT: wow, I dunno what got into me, I got super pissed very suddenly  Please note that I mean no disrespect to Keith or anyone in particular, I just felt like getting that off my chest



No worries, I agree with you. I was just sharing my experiences with it. I feel that people should try things for themselves before really passing any judgement. 

To be fair, the bandwagon effect is far more powerful when it comes to sensationalism and hype than it is for hate and bashing (in regards to gear). I doubt my thoughts about this bridge will have any effect on anyone, really.


----------



## technomancer

Sorry to continue the off topic, but wanted to correct a couple of things about the 2Tek



YJGB said:


> hard to come by



PM Z on the Vintage Rocker forums, he owns 2Tek Vintage Rocker Guitar Forum or buy one from Warmoth ... Z will also do the install on most guitars for a reasonable price if you ask



YJGB said:


> only available for 6 strings



incorrect, 7 string versions are available








YJGB said:


> expensive as shit



guys on here drop $300 for pickups all the time, so I can't say I consider < $250 for a bridge that's a solid block of brass unreasonable



YJGB said:


> require a specific body route



true, no getting around the route



YJGB said:


> only available in chrome



nope you can get them in raw brass too... though not black you could probably do a pretty cool looking job of aging the brass


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

^ Somewhat still on topic. You're the expert when it comes to calling things/people "overhyped".


----------



## simonXsludge

It kinda makes me giggle a little bit when players who are admittedly "bedroom guitarists" worry so much about tuning stability that they consider buying an Evertune bridge or guitar equipped with it. After all, your guitars are in an absolutely stable environment and if they're equipped with a good nut and hardware, they should stay in tune very well. But is it so hard to turn a tuning peg every now and then?



I can see where a guy like Ben from TDEP is going when installing those, because he abuses his axes to hell and back. But if you're a home or studio player, an Evertune seems to absolutely overcomplicating things more than anything else.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

technomancer said:


> Sorry to continue the off topic, but wanted to correct a couple of things about the 2Tek
> 
> 
> 
> PM Z on the Vintage Rocker forums, he owns 2Tek Vintage Rocker Guitar Forum or buy one from Warmoth ... Z will also do the install on most guitars for a reasonable price if you ask
> 
> 
> 
> incorrect, 7 string versions are available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guys on here drop $300 for pickups all the time, so I can't say I consider < $250 for a bridge that's a solid block of brass unreasonable
> 
> 
> 
> true, no getting around the route
> 
> 
> 
> nope you can get them in raw brass too... though not black you could probably do a pretty cool looking job of aging the brass



Okay, I stand corrected for a few things  But if you live outside of the USA they are veryhard to come by if you don't want to pay 40% extra. That does kinda bother me, since it's the exact same thing with Lace Pickups for example. 

And yes, people do pay 300 for pickups, but those things can enhance your tone extremely well, and a bridge just enhances slightly.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

shitsøn;3801534 said:


> It kinda makes me giggle a little bit when players who are admittedly "bedroom guitarists" worry so much about tuning stability that they consider buying an Evertune bridge or guitar equipped with it. After all, your guitars are in an absolutely stable environment and if they're equipped with a good nut and hardware, they should stay in tune very well. But is it so hard to turn a tuning peg every now and then?
> 
> 
> 
> I can see where a guy like Ben from TDEP is going when installing those, because he abuses his axes to hell and back. But if you're a home or studio player, an Evertune seems to absolutely overcomplicating things more than anything else.



For what it's worth, I really like the idea of ever tune for the fact that regardless of how hard you play, it doesn't sharpen the note. I'm a rhythm player more times than not, so I like the idea of not having to tune depending on how hard a particular passage is going to be picked. That said, I don't own an evertune, but I'd really like a guitar with one in it. I've got floyds, tune-o-matics, and hipshots. No reason not to get an evertune.


----------



## straightshreddd

Señor Voorhees;3801542 said:


> For what it's worth, I really like the idea of ever tune for the fact that regardless of how hard you play, it doesn't sharpen the note. I'm a rhythm player more times than not, so I like the idea of not having to tune depending on how hard a particular passage is going to be picked. That said, I don't own an evertune, but I'd really like a guitar with one in it. I've got floyds, tune-o-matics, and hipshots. No reason not to get an evertune.



I do love the concept, too. I love perfect tuning, but if it sacrifices tone, then I gotta pass on it.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

In other news, this guitar will be Hipshot equipped! Haha

...oh, and maybe a trem version.


----------



## straightshreddd

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> In other news, this guitar will be Hipshot equipped! Haha
> 
> ...oh, and maybe a trem version.



Hey, Keith, what's the fretboard radius going to be? I told myself I'd never buy a production guitar again unless the specs and quality really suited me, so I'm considering picking one of these up.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

straightshreddd said:


> Hey, Keith, what's the fretboard radius going to be? I told myself I'd never buy a production guitar again unless the specs and quality really suited me, so I'm considering picking one of these up.



It's a compound radius- 305MM to 406MM


----------



## technomancer

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> ^ Somewhat still on topic. You're the expert when it comes to calling things/people "overhyped".





In all seriousness, congrats on the sig, this does look extremely cool 



YJGB said:


> Okay, I stand corrected for a few things  But if you live outside of the USA they are veryhard to come by if you don't want to pay 40% extra. That does kinda bother me, since it's the exact same thing with Lace Pickups for example.



Yeah unfortunately you can't really do anything about import duties. 

I can't comment on how much the bridge impacts the tone as I don't have a guitar with one yet, but the people I know who have used them really like them 



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> In other news, this guitar will be Hipshot equipped! Haha
> 
> ...oh, and maybe a trem version.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> ...oh, and maybe a trem version.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

technomancer said:


> In all seriousness, congrats on the sig, this does look extremely cool



Haha, thanks man. Glad you didn't take that little jab the wrong way. I love you even though you hate me!


----------



## Robby the Robot

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> In other news, this guitar will be Hipshot equipped! Haha
> 
> ...oh, and maybe a trem version.



You sir just want all of my money, don't you.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

straightshreddd said:


> I do love the concept, too. I love perfect tuning, but if it sacrifices tone, then I gotta pass on it.



I totally only saw the one post I quoted and had no idea that Keith had mentioned it killed the tone in one of his guitars. I agree with you, of course. If it robs tone, then .... it.

Keith, what's you're overall experience with them? Was it just the one guitar it murdered the tone on, or is it a general thing. You said you had it in a couple guitars. How did it work in the others? It sort of sounds like everything guitar related. Every guitar is different and accepts different hardware/electronics differently. I'm assuming it's not a general thing since you do speak relatively highly of the product.

Basically, I'd try one before deciding. Kind of hard to do since it's impossible to find an evertune around where I live. (though I haven't looked too hard to be honest.)

edit: sorry this whole post is a little off topic from the sig. I totally still have it in my sights, regardless if I can technically afford it or not. lol


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I'm supposed to be getting the 2nd run of prototypes (which will likely be the final version) at the end of the month.



Hi Keith, hope you had a great Thanksgiving. I was wondering if you have received the 2nd run of prototypes, and what did you think of them? Any major/minor changes (no musical puns intended ) from the original prototype?

Thanks.


----------



## Experimorph

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I was wondering if you have received the 2nd run of prototypes, and what did you think of them? Any major/minor changes (no musical puns intended ) from the original prototype?



I'm also interested whether the covered pickups were considered for the second patch. I can't wait to see this guitar hit the stores.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Experimorph said:


> I'm also interested whether the covered pickups were considered for the second patch. I can't wait to see this guitar hit the stores.


 
Me neither. I wanna buy it and take the day off and do nothing but chug for the first 24 hours I own it.


----------



## sell2792

Personally I prefer the covered look, but it's his guitar, and it's certainly not a deal breaker. I'd just invest in covers.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

From the Schecter FB page:



> we should have rev-2 of the new KM-7 shortly ... as soon as Mr. Merrow gives it the a-ok.. specs, pricing ,etc will be out. We too are excited about this one. and YES... there will be a lefty!


----------



## Insinfier

Bets on prices?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm going with $999 - $1099. I don't see it going any higher.


----------



## Forkface

i say 1,000 - 1,100 bucks. anything below that would be nuts. Maybe they take advantage of the hype and charge a bit more though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Only way I see it going higher is with the lefty price. That I can see going for $1200 or $1300.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Only way I see it going higher is with the lefty price. That I can see going for $1200 or $1300.


Or the possible trem.


----------



## Insinfier

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm going with $999 - $1099. I don't see it going any higher.



That's what I was thinking, because that's what I'd be willing to pay.


----------



## flexkill

Insinfier said:


> That's what I was thinking, because that's what I'd be willing to pay.



How clever of you haha.  I will have to try this concept when Suhr releases their next model.


----------



## Insinfier

flexkill said:


> How clever of you haha.  I will have to try this concept when Suhr releases their next model.



$999 Suhr...


----------



## flexkill

Insinfier said:


> $999 Suhr...



Yes 




But I will see if it works for you first.


----------



## Insinfier

Wish hard enough. 

$999 Mayones... 




It isn't working.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Insinfier said:


> Wish hard enough.
> 
> $999 PRS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't working.


Fixed


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Insinfier said:


> $999 Suhr...













...When they were available.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...When they were available.


How have I not heard of these.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Rasmus by Suhr. They were made in China and had final inspection in John Suhr's warehourse. Were supposed to be really good but costed too much to supply them so they were discontinued earlier this year.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Hey Keith, we got anything new here?


----------



## Zado

I remember schecter saying that the mewwow seethru white finish was something pretty hard to do,so they will probably increase the final price


9999$ schecter


----------



## Steinmetzify

Forget that; paint it black then! I don't care what color it is, I just want it.


----------



## Forkface

Zado said:


> I remember schecter saying that the mewwow seethru white finish was something pretty hard to do,so they will probably increase the final price
> 
> 
> 9999$ schecter



didnt they already stated (in facebook i think) that it would be "similarly priced" to the loomis sig?


----------



## hanachanmaru

skcidrgross said:


> I have to say that Schecter Guitars are the best made imports I have ever played.
> From what I understand, each Schecter that comes in from Korea is setup and gone over by a luthier in the factory. Not just shipped out like so many other brands.



I have played a schecter Korean made down at my local guitar stores didn't remember which model it was it seems to be a hellraiser or Damien model it just feel stiff and the guitar just didn't have the kinda earlier Ibanez Korean playability... sorry guys but I only played for 20 mintues... my report maybe wrong... but I am real keen to give the KM7 model a try If it landed here in my country stores...


----------



## Tranquilliser

skcidrgross said:


> I have to say that Schecter Guitars are the best made imports I have ever played.





I have a friend with a C-1 Blackjack ATX or whatever it's called. The six string with the lightning bolt inlay and a Floyd. I really love how that guitar plays, I'm just not a huge fan of the "closer-to-a-strat-than-a-superstrat" looks of the C1. Much more impressed by the Banshee.

Also, I have never thought a Schecter neck was thick, and I play Ibanez guitars. 

Maybe their profiles are rounder and not as flat as an Ibby, but I don't think that they're fat at all. Not like a Gibson or a Gretsch.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

According to their Facebook we're supposed to be getting more info "really soon."

He'll also probably be doing some guitar clinics with Loomis and Schecter.


----------



## skcidrgross

That is bad ass!


----------



## AhsanU

I'm not a fan of Schecter at all but I'm digging this guitar. But it does seem as if we won't be able to get our hands on it for a while (we being the public).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If all goes as planned, awhile will only be a few months. Unlike Jackson, Schecter seems decently quick at releasing stuff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

For anyone wondering about the prices, Gearhounds has the righty and lefty KM-7 up. $999 for the righty and $1050 for the lefty. 

Schecter Keith Merrow Signature KM-7 Electric Guitar - Trans White Satin
Schecter Keith Merrow Signature KM-7 Lefty Electric Guitar - Trans White Satin


----------



## will_shred

skcidrgross said:


> I have to say that Schecter Guitars are the best made imports I have ever played.
> From what I understand, each Schecter that comes in from Korea is setup and gone over by a luthier in the factory. Not just shipped out like so many other brands.



I got a hellraiser Solo 6 back in 2010, it's still one of my favorite guitars. It sounds really nice, plays amazingly, and is built like a ....ing tank. It's survived a 4 foot drop onto a concrete floor with almost no damage (took a chunk of paint out from the back, and I had to replace the strap button but that's it). I've not babied it, and it takes everything I throw at it like nothing. 

It definitely stacks up with my MIJ Ibby's.


----------



## will_shred

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For anyone wondering about the prices, Gearhounds has the righty and lefty KM-7 up. $999 for the righty and $1050 for the lefty.
> 
> Schecter Keith Merrow Signature KM-7 Electric Guitar - Trans White Satin
> Schecter Keith Merrow Signature KM-7 Lefty Electric Guitar - Trans White Satin



I thought Keith said they were going to move the bridge pickup and the controls back? It doesn't look like they did that.


----------



## Experimorph

Here's a direct quote from Keith's response to a Facebook message:



> The guitar in the pic on that site is actually a prototype. The final version is very slightly different. *The bridge pickup is closer to the bridge, and the controls are moved down/back on the final version. Oh, and the covered pickups.* I'm getting the final revision of the guitar in a few days. I'll post up some pics for you guys when I get it.


WOW. SUCH STOKE.


----------



## Vairish

will_shred said:


> I thought Keith said they were going to move the bridge pickup and the controls back? It doesn't look like they did that.



I'm presuming since they use the same pic for the right handed and left handed models that they are actually using a pic of the prototype there.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Probably outdated pics?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Yeah, the guitar in the pic on Gearhounds is the prototype. I'll show you guys the final revision in a few days when they get here.


----------



## Chrisjd

hopefully it's a 26.5 and not a shortened version of that. Go 25.5 or go 26.5, but don't .... around in between that with a guitar that many of us want.

Yes, jerks, I know it's Keith's SIG guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If you see earlier in the thread, Keith said it's 26.5, so calm down.


----------



## Insinfier

Scale lengths make people ....ing angry.


----------



## dedsouth333

What's really funny is that he had to run into both threads to say that


----------



## Chrisjd

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If you see earlier in the thread, Keith said it's 26.5, so calm down.



Well then all-is-well and I will likely buy one.


----------



## Chrisjd

dedsouth333 said:


> What's really funny is that he had to run into both threads to say that



yes, i like to get answers fast.


----------



## Jlang

Does anyone know if its an actual flamed maple top or is it just a veneer cap ? Sorry if this was covered but I don't feel like scrolling through 16 pages of text.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pretyt sure it'll be veneer.


----------



## leonardo7

Jlang said:


> Does anyone know if its an actual flamed maple top or is it just a veneer cap ? Sorry if this was covered but I don't feel like scrolling through 16 pages of text.



Yeah its a venner. A veneer is alright for a swamp ash body. On a Mahogany body it would benefit from a real top but on Swamp Ash it would only brighten the tone some, which isnt really needed, especially since it already has a maple neck and ebony board. Ive found that Walnut or Koa are best suited as tops for Swamp Ash when tone is of concern. I may pick one of these up, it looks fantastic and I cant wait to see how it feels and plays for a production Schecter


----------



## Jlang

leonardo7 said:


> Yeah its a venner. A veneer is alright for a swamp ash body. On a Mahogany body it would benefit from a real top but on Swamp Ash it would only brighten the tone some, which isnt really needed, especially since it already has a maple neck and ebony board. Ive found that Walnut or Koa are best suited as tops for Swamp Ash when tone is of concern.


 Good to know, thanks alot!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^I've always found production Schecters to play very well. Its just the thick gloss necks and average fretwork that have been the problem for me on the ones I've owned. When I get mine I'll upgrade the pots & nut if needed and get my tech to work his magic on setting it up.


----------



## Thrawn

I'll just leave this here...

KEITH MERROW KM-7 - Schecter Guitar Research


----------



## JoeyBTL

Wow. Specs wise, that really puts a lot of guitars to shame in the same price category.


----------



## Randy

JoeyBTL said:


> Wow. Specs wise, that really puts a lot of guitars to shame in the same price category.



Eeehhhh, price and feature-wise it's still on par with about what they were getting for the Hellraiser for a few years now. I mean, the big perk are the passive pickups (and the fact they're pretty good sounding pickups, at that) but price-wise, they're still around the same as what a new pair of EMGs go for.

I'll agree it's hot as hell, though.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The stainless steel frets would cost a lot though right? The frets in my hellraiser wore away way to easily.


----------



## dean_fry

oh man the specs are just AWESOME!!! have so much GAS right now


----------



## Steinmetzify

Shit, now I'm really torn.....I really dug the white one when I first saw it but the black one is just sick. I've never had a white guitar before. Dammit choices lol.

Anybody compare the SLS neck to something else for me? Ibanez 7 thin? Like that?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Supposed to be like a rounder Wizard neck.


----------



## dedsouth333

I have to say that I'm still in love with the trans white. The black looks great, but I'm just sold on the white haha.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Randy said:


> Eeehhhh, price and feature-wise it's still on par with about what they were getting for the Hellraiser for a few years now. I mean, the big perk are the passive pickups (and the fact they're pretty good sounding pickups, at that) but price-wise, they're still around the same as what a new pair of EMGs go for.
> 
> I'll agree it's hot as hell, though.



Well I mean stainless steel frets, ebony board, graph tech nut, hipshot bridge and then the pickups as well..compared to say an Ibanez premium or low end prestige, its a pretty one sided comparison. I know it seems Ibanez seems to be stepping it up a little more this year but obviously so is Schecter.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

God damn it, they need to just take my money already. I'm holding out for Musicians Friend or Sweetwater so I can pay it off slowly since I'm already still recouping from a few purchases. The second they go up though, my order is placed.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Señor Voorhees;3876259 said:


> God damn it, they need to just take my money already. I'm holding out for Musicians Friend or Sweetwater so I can pay it off slowly since I'm already still recouping from a few purchases. The second they go up though, my order is placed.


 
Same here.....I'll go Zzounds and pay $100 a month or whatever. Can't wait. White or black?


----------



## Forkface

best selling 7 string guitar in 2014, i guarantee it.


----------



## zilla

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Supposed to be like a rounder Wizard neck.



This.

I had a 7420 and I did not like that neck at all.

I love the neck on my blackjack SLS c7. It's very close to the neck on the ltd h1007.


----------



## DoomJazz

Sold, especially with that control layout.


----------



## Lord Voldemort

JoeyBTL said:


> Well I mean stainless steel frets, ebony board, graph tech nut, hipshot bridge and then the pickups as well..compared to say an Ibanez premium or low end prestige, its a pretty one sided comparison. I know it seems Ibanez seems to be stepping it up a little more this year but obviously so is Schecter.



Haha, I just bought an Ibanez RG927 too, and the second I saw this I was pretty


----------



## jjcor

Was about to order a carvin with almost the exact specs and then this came up as available in lefty!!! SOLD!!! 

May order some bkp's just incase though.....


----------



## SandyRavage

This is the only guitar I'm seriously gassing for....schecter stepped up their game this year. If only in a 6 as well this is literally exactly how I would set up a guitar. Perfection.


----------



## gorthul

Considering the specs, the price is insanely good for this guitar. I wonder how it plays, especially for an Ibanez guy like me.

Damn, so many guitars I want this year, so little money.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

steinmetzify said:


> Same here.....I'll go Zzounds and pay $100 a month or whatever. Can't wait. White or black?



White for me. The black looks nice, but the white one just looks so damned classy.


----------



## Steinmetzify

zilla said:


> This.
> 
> I had a 7420 and I did not like that neck at all.
> 
> I love the neck on my blackjack SLS c7. It's very close to the neck on the ltd h1007.



Dude this is perfect....favorite neck out of all the 7s I've played was an LTD 7. Thanks for the info sir!



Señor Voorhees;3876806 said:


> White for me. The black looks nice, but the white one just looks so damned classy.



I hear you....I'm seriously torn though. I dig the white w/black binding, but the top on the black just looks stellar. Probably won't know until the day I order lol.


----------



## ImNotAhab

I am fraking in love with this guitar. Like seriously. 
This is the guitar to beat this year for me. ESP is a bit of a let down but ibby still has a few models up its sleeve but it would have to be seriously special to catch my eye like the KM-7 has.


Now lets hope it lives up to expectations!


----------



## Dombey

Not sure if everyone is aware...but there is a NAMM discount going on at gearhounds... I just checked out with the km-7 in white for $799. 
It's on order, no eta yet- ordered on Saturday so I'm assuming I will get an update next week.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Dombey said:


> Not sure if everyone is aware...but there is a NAMM discount going on at gearhounds... I just checked out with the km-7 in white for $799.
> It's on order, no eta yet- ordered on Saturday so I'm assuming I will get an update next week.



That's a crazy good deal for this guitar. I think you'll be pleased with it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

QUICKLY, WHILE HE'S HERE!

Keith, what was the deal with that 8-string KM? Was that a one-off or will it be a production model? I know Schecter didn't show everything off yet.


----------



## Experimorph

Dombey said:


> Not sure if everyone is aware...but there is a NAMM discount going on at gearhounds... I just checked out with the km-7 in white for $799.
> It's on order, no eta yet- ordered on Saturday so I'm assuming I will get an update next week.


I was ready to borrow the funds from a pal and make an order at once, but they won't ship Schecter guitars internationally.


----------



## Dombey

Experimorph said:


> I was ready to borrow the funds from a pal and make an order at once, but they won't ship Schecter guitars internationally.



Do you have friends in the states?
Just have one order for you and then drop it off at UPS and ship it to you...


----------



## Experimorph

Dombey said:


> Do you have friends in the states?
> Just have one order for you and then drop it off at UPS and ship it to you...


It's a good idea, but I've none there that I would trust enough to do it. I'll have to bite it and wait for the guitar to hit the European market.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Dombey said:


> Not sure if everyone is aware...but there is a NAMM discount going on at gearhounds... I just checked out with the km-7 in white for *$799*.
> It's on order, no eta yet- ordered on Saturday so I'm assuming I will get an update next week.







DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> That's a crazy good deal for this guitar. I think you'll be pleased with it!



Edit: Couldn't resist, had to order one at that price. Even shipped to Ireland with express mail its a crazy deal. I was going to get one of the USA Sunset 7s but the specs of the KM are exactly what I'm looking for


----------



## Experimorph

Lorcan Ward said:


> Edit: Couldn't resist, had to order one at that price. Even shipped to Ireland with express mail its a crazy deal. I was going to get one of the USA Sunset 7s but the specs of the KM are exactly what I'm looking for


We just talked about Gearhounds not willing to ship Schecter guitars outside the States. You should probably make sure you're eligible to order it. Unless you've made sure of it, in which case never mind me!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^I pressed reply before your post was there so didn't see it. Well there goes that idea


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> QUICKLY, WHILE HE'S HERE!
> 
> Keith, what was the deal with that 8-string KM? Was that a one-off or will it be a production model? I know Schecter didn't show everything off yet.



It's my understanding that they have to sort of do these things in phases. Because it's a new product, they can't release a whole bunch of variations of it right out of the gate. I believe they plan on releasing additional options each quarter (roughly). Although they feel like this design will be a success, they have to adhere to their tried and true business models. 

But no worries, I'm confident that you'll see this guitar in 8-string soon. 

They also had a few 6-string versions there, as well as a 7 with an OFR (sick). So, we'll see how it goes! 

I'm gonna post up a bunch of detailed pics of the new white and black ones on my Facebook page today, if anyone follows me over there. They're sexy guitars, and the build quality is great!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

And this is why I love you, Keith. 

Wait, a REAL OFR, or a FR 1000-series? That's really ....ing cool if it's an OFR. Keeping a really close eye, then. 

Also, how drastic is the difference between the KM-7 proto and the final product, sound wise?


----------



## Skullet

Fingers crossed for the KM6


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And this is why I love you, Keith.
> 
> Wait, a REAL OFR, or a FR 1000-series? That's really ....ing cool if it's an OFR. Keeping a really close eye, then.
> 
> Also, how drastic is the difference between the KM-7 proto and the final product, sound wise?



It's a real OFR! 

The difference in sound between the original proto and the final version are fairly small, but noticeable. The original guitar was slightly fatter/warmer sounding. I actually love the way that guitar sounds (I recorded the entire Conquering Dystopia album with it). But, the revision sounds a bit more balanced, more aggressive, and has a sharper pick attack. It's like the most brutal sounding guitar I've ever owned haha. 

As soon as I can catch up with everything, and deal with all the NAMM stuff I have on my plate, I'll do some videos/clips so you guys can check it out.


----------



## MiPwnYew

Whoops


----------



## Dombey

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> It's a real OFR!
> 
> The difference in sound between the original proto and the final version are fairly small, but noticeable. The original guitar was slightly fatter/warmer sounding. I actually love the way that guitar sounds (I recorded the entire Conquering Dystopia album with it). But, the revision sounds a bit more balanced, more aggressive, and has a sharper pick attack. It's like the most brutal sounding guitar I've ever owned haha.
> 
> As soon as I can catch up with everything, and deal with all the NAMM stuff I have on my plate, I'll do some videos/clips so you guys can check it out.



So what you're saying is... I will sound just like you once I have this guitar. LOL. 


Any idea when they start shipping?


----------



## paulyrhythm

I think its sexxxy specs-wise. I have never bought a schecter before but maybe this could work out. Obviously keith does not use a tone knob which explains why there isnt one buuuuut sometimes I roll off the tone knob completely off for doomy/sludgy stuff. otherwise I can't complain


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This guitar the polar opposite of a sludge/doom guitar, so I think it's best if you got something else for that.


----------



## paulyrhythm

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This guitar the polar opposite of a sludge/doom guitar, so I think it's best if you got something else for that.



This is true haha. I think its cool that he actually enjoys playing the production guitar (unlike some artists who simply advertise shitty equipment they don't really use for little royalties).
Im excited to hear these pickups in this beast. And passives stock is awesome.


----------



## Dombey

paulyrhythm said:


> This is true haha. I think its cool that he actually enjoys playing the production guitar (unlike some artists who simply advertise shitty equipment they don't really use for little royalties).
> Im excited to hear these pickups in this beast. And passives stock is awesome.



Totally. When I first saw this thing, I thought it looked great but just assumed it would have some pickups in it I would want to change and that it would be an additional expense and waste of perfectly good pickups to do it. 
Then I saw it had Passives, and the new hot ones at that...sealed the deal for me as soon as I read the final specs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

From Keith's FB:















































Like I said, Made in South Korea. 





That's a tiny control cavity.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's a tiny control cavity.



This I really approve of. Some guitar companies almost turn their guitars into acoustics with their enormous control cavities.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

HOLY ...t!!!!!!!!!! I now, honestly, don't know which one to get.


----------



## aneurysm

Yep, i noticed that too !
Looks like Keith wanted it to be as heavey and mean as possible, which is a good Thing.
I´m really curious what´s the Tone alike ? Can imagine it´s tight as Hell cause of the Scale Length and the Ebony !?!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd imagine it's tight as ..... This thing seems like it was built as the ultimate rhythm guitar.


----------



## aneurysm

Well, that doesn´t help against GAS for either the KM7 or Ibanez RGIX27FEQM


----------



## lurgar

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> DAT GAP


----------



## Ramone

I can't wait to see this guitar in action and I really fell in love with the black one. Kudos to Schecter and Keith for left-handed models. Schecter is hands down the best brand of guitars for left-handers.


----------



## Pikka Bird

I _love_ that they changed the opague black to transparent!! I wasn't going to be buying new guitars ever again!!


----------



## MrNotFlyWhiteGuy

I'm Normally a red and black guitar guy, but damn that white. I love that it doesn't have merrow branding all over it too. I think I found my first 7.


----------



## Panacea224

Ordered mine from Gearhounds a few hours ago, couldn't pass up that sale they have. $799 for that guitar is a crazy deal. I hope they start shipping soon, I'm very impatient.


----------



## Electric Wizard

^Same here. I had christmas money burning a hole in my pocket and the $200 coupon was too good to pass on. Hopefully nothing even more mindblowing comes out at NAMM now.  (Though I can't really see how that's possible.)


----------



## Minoin

You US people are crazy lucky on that deal!


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> From Keith's FB
> [Eden's garden pics]



All the boobs pics on the web cannot even compare to this.


----------



## Musiscience

Does the back finish really changed to trans black? Not that I won't buy one regardless, but now I have gone from very excited to out of control if that is the case


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Just preordered two of them. Cant wait to get them and a CS that i ordered.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Musiscience said:


> Does the back finish really changed to trans black? Not that I won't buy one regardless, but now I have gone from very excited to out of control if that is the case



Yeah, the back of all of them will be that satin trans black. It looks really nice! 

One additional spec I didn't see mentioned anywhere: The side dots glow in the dark. Not a huge thing, but I think it's cool.


----------



## SandyRavage

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Yeah, the back of all of them will be that satin trans black. It looks really nice!
> 
> One additional spec I didn't see mentioned anywhere: The side dots glow in the dark. Not a huge thing, but I think it's cool.



Sold. Thanks for speccing out such a rad guitar.


----------



## Stijnson

This guitar ticks basically all of my boxes for what I look for in a 7 string. You did an awesome job on this one Keith! And that for under a 1000 euros?! Crazy good value for those specs!


----------



## aneurysm

arkansasmatt said:


> Just preordered two of them. Cant wait to get them and a CS that i ordered.



REVIEW Buddy, when you got it


----------



## aneurysm

Keith,

any Idea how much will be the Price in Europe ?


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

aneurysm said:


> Keith,
> 
> any Idea how much will be the Price in Europe ?



Prepare 1200 euros for sure like the Loomis sig. Living in Europe sucks so much because they rise the price on everything.
What a crap!!!l


----------



## aneurysm

You´re right, considering what they charge in the States !


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

aneurysm said:


> You´re right, considering what they charge in the States !



I hope to go to USA and buy there an Axe FX and another guitar.
In USA Axe FX costs more or less 1600 euros. The European distributor puts it's price in... : ¡2400 euros! Can you believe that!?


----------



## mnemonic

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> I hope to go to USA and buy there an Axe FX and another guitar.
> In USA Axe FX costs more or less 1600 euros. The European distributor puts it's price in... : ¡2400 euros! Can you believe that!?



This kind of pissed me off when I noticed. £400 upcharge for buying an axe fx in the UK? No thanks. I'll probably get one eventually, but hopefully I can sync up buying one with visiting friends & relatives in the US. 


Are these guitars online for any european retailers yet? I'm more interested in the Loomis, but I figure everything will probably go up at the same time.


----------



## fc3603

Ss frets!


----------



## Dombey

Update from gear heads:

Thank you for your order. This new item is scheduled to arrive within the next 2-3 weeks. Your order will be placed on backorder until it is ready to ship.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Ugh, got the same gearhounds email. Gonna be a long rest of the month.


Hey Keith, since you brought up the glowing markers, what color do they glow?


----------



## HighGain510

Yep definitely in for one of these! The specs are perfect, the Fly 7 can cover B-standard and leads and this thing will crush for riffing and detuning with the 26.5" scale and Hipshot bridge! Wish Carvin had gotten their shit together and put out the 27" CT7 model, oh well, Schecter gets my money now!


----------



## HighGain510

Btw I don't know how much control you had over the price, Keith, but if you did have any say in it.... THANKS for keeping it really reasonable!  I've been moving away from 7's and it seems like every time I get in a new, nicer 7 it gets me GAS'ing for more again!  This one ticks EVERY box for me (the glow in the dark side markers too, nice touch! ) so I'm really excited I don't have to pay out the nose to pick this one up! Trans-white KM-7 will be mine!


----------



## DanielC1996

So does the black one come with covered pickups or just the white one?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

DanielC1996 said:


> So does the black one come with covered pickups or just the white one?



My understanding is that both will have covered pickups. Latest pic on Schecter's fb page actually shows the black version with covered pickups.


----------



## Acrid

Lorcan Ward said:


> Edit: Couldn't resist, had to order one at that price. Even shipped to Ireland with express mail its a crazy deal. I was going to get one of the USA Sunset 7s but the specs of the KM are exactly what I'm looking for



Did anything happen with your order? , I would love to get one but I'm in Aus.


----------



## jayeshrc

so i was just going to post asking if anyone had an idea about when this namm sale on gearhounds would last till, but i noticed that its either over or isnt valid anymore on the km7 since the discount wasnt applied anymore to the one in my cart  

i could really cry right now.

EDIT: its not applicable for schecter only.. if someone could give them a call and ask if theres a different code for schecter it would be great - i'd have to do some international dialling to find out  

hopefully if the discount works i can order it down to a friend in the US..


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Acrid said:


> Did anything happen with your order? , I would love to get one but I'm in Aus.



I've emailed them twice with no reply 

Can a guy not even buy a production guitar without someone ignoring his emails

If I can't get it through them I will just order it from another US dealer.


----------



## Dombey

jayeshrc said:


> so i was just going to post asking if anyone had an idea about when this namm sale on gearhounds would last till, but i noticed that its either over or isnt valid anymore on the km7 since the discount wasnt applied anymore to the one in my cart
> 
> i could really cry right now.
> 
> EDIT: its not applicable for schecter only.. if someone could give them a call and ask if theres a different code for schecter it would be great - i'd have to do some international dialling to find out
> 
> hopefully if the discount works i can order it down to a friend in the US..


Looks like the code no longer works in the us either. 
Site says valid on in stock items only; could be they had say 10 on the way that they are treating as in stock, and beyond the initial allocation it is regular price.


----------



## jayeshrc

Dombey said:


> Looks like the code no longer works in the us either.
> Site says valid on in stock items only; could be they had say 10 on the way that they are treating as in stock, and beyond the initial allocation it is regular price.



Possibly. But could you or someone else here give them a call and ask? Cause the code doesn't seem to work on the Loomis or any of the other schecters I tried..


----------



## kylea1

Use the code schecter


----------



## Andromalia

The scale is not my thing but that's a pretty guitar for sure.


----------



## Dombey

kylea1 said:


> Use the code schecter


 
yeah that works for 15% off. I say take it and run.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup, that's $150 off, which is still a good deal.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Man, that is a killer deal. Hope you guys are able to work all that out with the dealer!


----------



## wannabguitarist

So, what's the difference between the SLS Schecters (I assume this has the same body thickness and similar neck carve) and the older C7's? I haven't had a chance to try the new ones and as a smaller guy the older, larger models felt kinda awkward sometimes compared to my Jackson.



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> They also had a few 6-string versions there, as well as a 7 with an *OFR* (sick). So, we'll see how it goes!



I was just about to try to jump on that Gearhounds NAMM special but I think I'll wait now. I ....ing love Floyds . Was having a hard time between this and the Loomis (aesthetics vs specs I want) but now I know what I'm getting.


----------



## Rommel

Keith, they mis-titled Jeff's Artist Spotlight vid, "Jeff Loomis KM-7 Artist Spotlight". I'm sure they'll catch it, but maybe let them know just in case.

BTW, congrats.


----------



## TraitorsEyes

jayeshrc said:


> so i was just going to post asking if anyone had an idea about when this namm sale on gearhounds would last till, but i noticed that its either over or isnt valid anymore on the km7 since the discount wasnt applied anymore to the one in my cart
> 
> i could really cry right now.
> 
> EDIT: its not applicable for schecter only.. if someone could give them a call and ask if theres a different code for schecter it would be great - i'd have to do some international dialling to find out
> 
> hopefully if the discount works i can order it down to a friend in the US..



lame. I was ready to nab this on Monday but I was waiting on them to let me know what hardcase to get with it and they *just* got back to me now. I'ma call and see what's up...


----------



## Electric Wizard

Keith on Facebook said:


> Wow, apparently the initial production run of my signature Schecter KM-7 have already sold out. Several of Schecter's best dealers; Drum City Guitarland (Wheat Ridge, CO), Gear Orphanage (Los Angeles, CA), and Bulldog Guitars (Lunenburg, MA ) have presold a bunch of them. All three stores are still accepting pre-order deposits for the next run and it has been confirmed to me by Schecter that these guys WILL be the first to have them.
> 
> I will be signing the backplates of that first run! Thanks to those who ordered one, I&#8217;m stoked because I know you&#8217;ll like your new guitar. Thank you!



I hope this includes the ones sold on GearHounds. Super excited for you Keith!



edit: Now that I read more closely I guess it doesn't. Got a little too excited there. Still great news!


----------



## TraitorsEyes

Edit:

purchased.

try "schecter14" for 17% off.


----------



## MrNotFlyWhiteGuy

Wow, I guess im lucky that I preordered when it was 200 off, Keith if your still keeping up with the forum, what hardshell case fits the guitar?


----------



## MiPwnYew

So no signed backplate for those of us that ordered from Gearhounds?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well it's either the signed backplate or the $150 - $200 off.


----------



## Electric Wizard

MiPwnYew said:


> So no signed backplate for those of us that ordered from Gearhounds?


Now Schecter's facebook page is saying he's signing the first 50. So...maybe? I wonder how many each respective dealer ordered...

Edit: So Bulldog Guitars is only getting 4 apparently. I'm sure DCGL got more, and probably the other place too, but I'm getting my hopes up again.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Maybe the immediate success of the KM7 will mean we might not have to wait until next quarter for a KM8?

Perhaps?

I hope?


----------



## Paincakes

Really want to pull the trigger on this.

Do you guys think the Trans White will turn "yellow" after a few years?



TraitorsEyes said:


> lame. I was ready to nab this on Monday but I was waiting on them to let me know what hardcase to get with it and they *just* got back to me now. I'ma call and see what's up...



So what hardcase did they mention?


----------



## TraitorsEyes

Schecter SGR-1C Electric Guitar Hardshell Case - Fits most &#39;C&#39;,Series Right Handed Guitars

SGR-1C. The discount will apply to it as well.


----------



## Zado

Please guys notice that the first KM-7 run(50 guitars + 4 LH iirc) is sold out. Anything you will see from now on on sale as 1st KM run is not to be trusted as proper 1st run.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^I wonder if Gearhounds was in that batch. Probably not.


----------



## Dombey

Paincakes said:


> Really want to pull the trigger on this.
> 
> Do you guys think the Trans White will turn "yellow" after a few years?
> 
> 
> 
> So what hardcase did they mention?



I hope it doesn't. It depends on the materials chosen for the clear coat. Maybe Keith can chime in?


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I'm super bummed. I'm gonna have to wait until mid to late this year to get mine. I ended up picking up a Gibson explorer that I now have to pay (half of) off before I can order. I may be selling some gear to expedite the process.

I'm actually curious on if it'll yellow, though honestly in my house it's probably inevitable since everyone ....ing smokes but me.


----------



## Chrisjd

Are first runs supposed to be superior or something?


----------



## fc3603

Chrisjd said:


> Are first runs supposed to be superior or something?


keith have them autographed on their back plates


----------



## Chrisjd

fc3603 said:


> keith have them autographed on their back plates



I see. Cool but nothing I am going to freak out over. Nevertheless, I cannot wait to buy this guitar.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

I don't have a whole lot of info in regards to dealers or distro, unfortunately. I just play the things 

As for the finish turning yellow: I guess we'll have to wait and see, but I don't foresee any problems with that at all. I can tell you that the original proto, which is several months old, is just as white as the new one I got last week. 

The signed backplate thing is no big deal. If that is something you really want, I'd be happy to sign a backplate for you and send it to you. Easy mode.


----------



## thrsher

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> It's my understanding that they have to sort of do these things in phases. Because it's a new product, they can't release a whole bunch of variations of it right out of the gate. I believe they plan on releasing additional options each quarter (roughly). Although they feel like this design will be a success, they have to adhere to their tried and true business models.
> 
> But no worries, I'm confident that you'll see this guitar in 8-string soon.
> 
> They also had a few 6-string versions there, as well as a 7 with an OFR (sick). So, we'll see how it goes!
> 
> I'm gonna post up a bunch of detailed pics of the new white and black ones on my Facebook page today, if anyone follows me over there. They're sexy guitars, and the build quality is great!



do you think they will offer black to the public? black is just so sexy to me


----------



## stevexc

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I don't have a whole lot of info in regards to dealers or distro, unfortunately. I just play the things
> 
> As for the finish turning yellow: I guess we'll have to wait and see, but I don't foresee any problems with that at all. I can tell you that the original proto, which is several months old, is just as white as the new one I got last week.
> 
> The signed backplate thing is no big deal. If that is something you really want, I'd be happy to sign a backplate for you and send it to you. Easy mode.



Any backplate? I've got an Ibby 7 that needs some Merrow Mojo.... 

But seriously, this is pretty high up on my GAS list. Excited to try one out when my shop gets them in.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

thrsher said:


> do you think they will offer black to the public? black is just so sexy to me



Yeah the satin trans black is an option. Sexy, indeed.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Someone tell Schecter it's called KM-7


----------



## dean_fry

Schecter reaaaally did an amazing job!!! both KM-7 and JL-7 are so beautiful!!!


----------



## ElasticPancakes

Why did I watch the artist spotlight... Got me GASing like crazy now... New it would. Jesus.

It's weird watching him actually play it and handle it makes it look waaaay better than just a static picture. Not sure if anyone else gets that, but I do. Something about the light hitting the top and seeing the shape of it. 

Sounds like I'm talking about dicks...


----------



## timbucktu123

The video convinced me to buy one! Just ordered mine from gearhounds for $825


----------



## The Reverend

I have to wait for my tax return (not sure if I've said this before in the thread or not) but I will be ordering one of these for sure. F--k a custom, this is everything I'd want in a guitar, from the specs to that sexy trans white finish.


----------



## chopeth

timbucktu123 said:


> The video convinced me to buy one! Just ordered mine from gearhounds for $825



What the hell! they say around 1200 in Europe, how can it be??


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

chopeth said:


> What the hell! they say around 1200 in Europe, how can it be??



Europe+Marca España= Steal
What a bunch of fags doing economical politicies in Europe


----------



## gigawhat

The Reverend said:


> I have to wait for my tax return (not sure if I've said this before in the thread or not) but I will be ordering one of these for sure. F--k a custom, this is everything I'd want in a guitar, from the specs to that sexy trans white finish.



Exactly this. I had totally intended on getting a DC7X with my tax return, but fvck that noise. The second I found out it comes with stainless frets it was game over. The trans white top is just icing on the cake!

Congrats on getting Schecter to give you what is arguably one of the best production 7s of all time, Keith, and thanks to you for designing it.


----------



## Zado

chopeth said:


> What the hell! they say around 1200 in Europe, how can it be??


not really different from what you see nowadays really

Schecter Kenny Hickey Signature C-1 EX Sustainiac SG - Steele Green bei ProMusicTools.com

1450 for a kenny hickey signature.....is far worse.


1200 is quite the standard price for the hellraiser extreme c-1 model,and the merrow is not that different really...maybe even nicer


----------



## Albi

Yeah, if we include the discount, the KM7 is going to cost nearly 2x in Europe.
If this thing retailed for say 20% more than the US street price, it would blow away the competition... 

Anyway, congratulations to everyone who was involved in designing this axe.  Arguably one of the best sums of high-end features ever seen in a standard production guitar!

So much GAS!



PS: oh, and I'm an Ibanez fan


----------



## mnemonic

chopeth said:


> What the hell! they say around 1200 in Europe, how can it be??



Everyone has a finger in the pie. I think these guitars are still set up in the USA, so they're imported from the USA. High import tariff + VAT probably already added in to that price (which is alot higher than US sales tax anyway). Then a little more, just for kicks.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

chopeth said:


> What the hell! they say around 1200 in Europe, how can it be??



About 1050-1200, depends on shipping.

Its the same way people outside of Japan have too pay a lot more for Ibanez.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Just talked to a few dealers and the new KM7s can't be shipped outside of the USA

It could be Summer before they reach the EU with the speed they are selling at.


----------



## aneurysm

Zado said:


> not really different from what you see nowadays really
> 
> Schecter Kenny Hickey Signature C-1 EX Sustainiac SG - Steele Green bei ProMusicTools.com
> 
> 1450 for a kenny hickey signature.....is far worse.
> 
> 
> 1200 is quite the standard price for the hellraiser extreme c-1 model,and the merrow is not that different really...maybe even nicer



Zado,

you feel my heart, you know what i LOVE Type o´Negative and always wanted a Guitar like this. I can remember when i first saw this Guitar i thought BINGO , but such for this Price NO Thanks.


----------



## Paincakes

That's it, my pre-order is in ><

So... what gauge would you recommend for a Drop A tuning?


----------



## ElasticPancakes

Paincakes said:


> That's it, my pre-order is in ><
> 
> So... what gauge would you recommend for a Drop A tuning?



I use 10 - 46 pack of D'ddarios and a 64/66 on the low A. Feels pretty good to me.


----------



## dan_of_pants

Thought I'd try my luck... placed an order with gearhounds a couple of days ago. They called me today to confirm my shipping address. When I asked them to double check that they could ship to Australia, they advised they will have to cancel my order. It's a damn shame, I was really hoping to get my hands on this guitar. Oh well.


----------



## chopeth

Lorcan Ward said:


> Just talked to a few dealers and the new KM7s can't be shipped outside of the USA
> 
> It could be Summer before they reach the EU with the speed they are selling at.



Already bore that in mind, don't have the money until then anyway, but that expensive here? maybe I'll think about a RGD2127 instead...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Paincakes said:


> That's it, my pre-order is in ><
> 
> So... what gauge would you recommend for a Drop A tuning?



On a 26.5 scale I would recommend a 9-42 set with a 64-66 gauge for the Low A. 



dan_of_pants said:


> Thought I'd try my luck... placed an order with gearhounds a couple of days ago. They called me today to confirm my shipping address. When I asked them to double check that they could ship to Australia, they advised they will have to cancel my order. It's a damn shame, I was really hoping to get my hands on this guitar. Oh well.



It looks all the US dealers have been told they aren't allowed to sell 2014 Schecters outside of the US. 



chopeth said:


> Already bore that in mind, don't have the money until then anyway, but that expensive here? maybe I'll think about a RGD2127 instead...



KM-7 will be around 1050-1200 in the EU. Thats inclining shipping within the EU.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

*DISCLAIMER:* No offense intended for any Aussies or anyone from EU.

I don't really get all the complaints about the price disparity. Isn't it also the same case for us americans when we decide to buy anything from Japan? Guitar prices in Japan are much cheaper for instance. Besides, is it only Schecter doing that or other companies do that as well? Could it be higher sales taxes (VAT) as compared to the US, or relatively fragmented EU market (demand/dealers/laws/local taxes...etc.)?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Guitar prices in Japan are much cheaper for instance.




Not really.


----------



## Zado

aneurysm said:


> Zado,
> 
> you feel my heart, you know what i LOVE Type o´Negative and always wanted a Guitar like this. I can remember when i first saw this Guitar i thought BINGO , but such for this Price NO Thanks.


Eh,I know,maybe there are some shops here selling that beauty for less,I dunno 


Let's be positive guys,in UE we spend less for mayones or diezel amps....but then you find here way more US mayones/diezel players than UE ones...no matter how much gear will cost,many of us just can't afford...that's the crisis







EDIT: not sure bout other brands though.I find,here in Italy,some ESP Horizon NT for about 1800 and ltd elite for 1450-1500...is this comparable to US prices? (not considering the $- exchange,which doesn't really exist for us customers )


----------



## timbucktu123

So does anyone know when gearhounds is gunna get the km-7 in?


----------



## Electric Wizard

Did you get the email that said 2-3 weeks?


----------



## MrNotFlyWhiteGuy

ya, when I pre-ordered I got an email that said two to three weeks. and that was about a week ago.


----------



## Charvel7string

Im going to put in an order for a solar first day of Namn hehe. But this km7 is making it hard...


----------



## Miek

Major props to you keith, I haven't really been on ssorg a lot recently so I only saw this news a few days ago. You've designed a really excellent instrument here and it's really cool that it's gonna have your name on it. I was really surprised by the stainless steel frets. 
Anyway gratz, good luck, namaste, etc


----------



## Acrid

dan_of_pants said:


> Thought I'd try my luck... placed an order with gearhounds a couple of days ago. They called me today to confirm my shipping address. When I asked them to double check that they could ship to Australia, they advised they will have to cancel my order. It's a damn shame, I was really hoping to get my hands on this guitar. Oh well.



Sorry to hear that dude, I've been trying to order one too with no success. Emailed Schecter and the Australian distributor last week querying when they might be available but no response yet. Maybe Schecter might allow them to be sold outside the US after Namm?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^This must be a new rule their bringing in for their 2014 range. With the rate these are selling out in the US it could be Summer before they hit EU or Australian ground.


----------



## LP640

Acrid said:


> Sorry to hear that dude, I've been trying to order one too with no success. Emailed Schecter and the Australian distributor last week querying when they might be available but no response yet. Maybe Schecter might allow them to be sold outside the US after Namm?



I emailed the Australian distributor last month and this is what they had to say on KM-7 pricing and availability.

*"Our first shipment of the "New for 2014" models will arrive early April and the RRP of the Keith Merrow KM-7 is $1999.99. You will have to speak to a dealer for a street price, but obviously if you have the conversation you will be able to get better than the RRP."*

I'm seriously considering using a US postal company to purchase the guitar for me and have it sent here with $150 shipping and GST. Still going to be 500-600 cheaper than buying it direct in Australia. I hate our pricing systems. 

Schecter also told me that the reason they aren't shipping their guitars to Australia is due to the Australian dealers complaining that the American sites are stealing all their business by having their prices so much lower.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

^ The key word there is RRP. I think the street price will be a bit less infuriating.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

$1400-$1500 would be my guess. I wonder when the EU distributors will get their first shipment.


----------



## Zado

I guess something like MRSP 1400 here...street price 1100-1200,not too bad afterall. If things will turn up being around 1450-1500 street,well I won't be joining the party


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I emailed a bunch of the main EU dealers to see when its coming in and how much.


----------



## smitco

Yeah I'm in oz and want one haha, so are they out in America now? I can get someone to buy me one if they are? I thought they had sold out if them already


----------



## Sabaism

Zado said:


> I guess something like MRSP 1400 here...street price 1100-1200,not too bad afterall. If things will turn up being around 1450-1500 street,well I won't be joining the party



I guess that this is to optimistic, because the actual Blackjack SLS sells for around 1150, without Swamp Ash Body, without Stainless Steel frets...

Cheers
Jo


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Got a couple of emails back. Things are not looking good for UK/EU dealers. Most will know a bit after NAMM when the model is released in the US.


----------



## Zado

Sabaism said:


> I guess that this is to optimistic, because the actual Blackjack SLS sells for around &#8364;1150, without Swamp Ash Body, without Stainless Steel frets...
> 
> Cheers
> Jo


Mmm a standard SLS C-1 string thru right handed goes for 950-980 here and not much more for the FR loaded version...yeah some shops are selling for 1150&#8364; but not many really...I was comparing to the hellraiser extreme,which is neck thru and has EMG metalw., 1200&#8364; more or less here (fixed bridge,1300 FR loaded)... Dunno,I still hope some shops will be less expensive than that here


----------



## Edika

So far what I have noticed for the pricing in EU/UK is the US RRP converted to Euros or pounds. Sometimes the prices will be a bit lower due to the online stores and in between competition but not drastically different. Sometimes it's more cost efficient to buy something from the US and pay the VAT and import fees and still be a couple of hundred less than the price here. EU/UK products are more expensive in the US than here but the difference is not as big as the other way around.

EDIT: If the KM-7 is around 1000-1100 Euros, following the US price then it would be worthwhile for what it offers, which is a lot. I have been lusting over the trans black burst since I saw it!


----------



## Andromalia

Contrary to what people think, VAT and shipping cost a lot and usually warrant the EU prices when you take into account the seller margin.
Consider it a good thing: in EU you don't go bankrupt if you have a long term illness such as cancer.


----------



## chopeth

Andromalia said:


> Consider it a good thing: in EU you don't go bankrupt if you have a long term illness such as cancer.



Not yet


----------



## Chrisjd

This is what I did when i first saw this guitar.


----------



## mnemonic

Andromalia said:


> Consider it a good thing: in EU you don't go bankrupt if you have a long term illness such as cancer.



depends if you can still work, but I know what you mean. Glad we have NHS, not so glad literally everything costs more.


----------



## Zado

mnemonic said:


> depends if you can still work


And here in Italy this is something you just can't take for granted


----------



## Elduster

This just made my upcoming trip to the US a whooooole lot sweeter 

I can imagine Aus prices will be pushing $1600 for this..


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Got a reply from one of the bigger EU dealers.


1379/$1866


----------



## HaloHat

Lorcan Ward said:


> Got a reply from one of the bigger EU dealers.
> 
> 1379/$1866



Damn 

If you visit the USA, what do you have to pay to bring it back with you? I know I have seen tickets from Europe to the USA round trip for less than the difference in price on the guitar in each location. Hell if your going to pay that much might as well get a holiday out of the deal. That is getting scary close to double the price


----------



## ElasticPancakes

Lorcan Ward said:


> Got a reply from one of the bigger EU dealers.
> 
> 
> 1379/$1866



Jesus... What a pity.


----------



## Minoin

Lorcan Ward said:


> Got a reply from one of the bigger EU dealers.
> 
> 
> 1379/$1866



What a shame, no-one can convince me there is a reason to almost DOUBLE the price when it gets shipped to the EU.
It gets shipped to the USA from Korea first, right? Did that cost the $867 upcharge we Europeans are getting? 
Ok, it might be comparing apples and pears, but how can they export the cheaper Schecter with only a $100 upcharge?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I really hope its just a figure they pulled off the top of their head from looking at the specs. At most it should be &#8364;1150/$1550 and that would still be taking quite a profitable cut. 



HaloHat said:


> Damn
> 
> If you visit the USA, what do you have to pay to bring it back with you? I know I have seen tickets from Europe to the USA round trip for less than the difference in price on the guitar in each location. Hell if your going to pay that much might as well get a holiday out of the deal. That is getting scary close to double the price



In some cases it might be cheaper. If thats the actual price I will just get someone from the US to ship me one. 

Since the EU distributors complained about the US ones exporting guitars and cutting into their business they now control the market. They then jack the prices way up since its now the only way to get one. That is a terrible business model.



Minoin said:


> What a shame, no-one can convince me there is a reason to almost DOUBLE the price when it gets shipped to the EU.
> It gets shipped to the USA from Korea first, right? Did that cost the $867 upcharge we Europeans are getting?
> Ok, it might be comparing apples and pears, but how can they export the cheaper Schecter with only a $100 upcharge?



The upcharge is mainly to do with VAT which comes out at about 23-27% and then the shipping costs. Then ad the distributors cut and you're not even close to that price.


----------



## gorthul

Lorcan Ward said:


> Got a reply from one of the bigger EU dealers.
> 
> 
> 1379/$1866



WTF.

For that money I can get a custom guitar from a local luthier.
That upcharge is just ridiculous.


----------



## Zado

What I quite don't understand is how guitars rebellion has such prices on ESP stuff

Guitars Rebellion - Arrivals - Stock



I mean,1350&#8364; for a KM7 and 



> E-II Horizon NT-II SD Reindeer Blue -*PHOTO GALLERY* - 1399&#8364; - _BUY IT NOW!_ ​


what the actuao fok?


----------



## Dizz

Curious if anyone knows the weight of the KM-7? Maybe the nut & 12th fret widths? Didn't see anything in the Schecter specs posting...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^ A lot lighter than a C-7 Hellraiser. My guess 48mm - 68mm(24th fret) could be 70mm.

Someone pointed out that the price I was quoted is most likely MSRP. I sent them an email asking what the actual price they will be selling them for. A fixed price would be better than one that could fluctuate up and down a few hundred euro. For the specs its a great price but just compared to what you US guys are getting it doesn't seem fair.


----------



## Zado

Lorcan Ward said:


> ^ A lot lighter than a C-7 Hellraiser. My guess 48mm - 68mm(24th fret) could be 70mm.
> 
> Someone pointed out that the price I was quoted is most likely MSRP. I sent them an email asking what the actual price they will be selling them for. A fixed price would be better than one that could fluctuate up and down a few hundred euro. For the specs its a great price but just compared to what you US guys are getting it doesn't seem fair.


More likely street price i fear...i talked with the Italian dealer and he said the price will hardly be that far from 1400,but it s not decided yet..


----------



## mnemonic

I'm more interested in the loomis, but I imagine it will be priced the same as the km7. As much as I want it, I won't pay more than £1,000 (which I still think is overpriced, but less sickeningly so), any more and I might aswell kick another couple hundred in and get another mayones setius which is pretty much guaranteed to be a better guitar.

They're not in the same league, why the hell are they (supposedly) going to be priced the same  

They're missing a big opportunity with Europe here, if the above prices are correct.


----------



## Zado

I guess it s not just their fault,there are tons of intermediaries from US to UE... Shipping by boat,stuff storage,couriers (who are paid of course)from storage to shops(fee for the seller), vat(+22%here),duties (+4-5%),cost for $-&#8364; exchange and so on...


----------



## aneurysm

I see it that way guys !
They Guitars are built in Korea, then shipped to the States for final inspection and finally sent to Europe.
That means a lotta Money alone for shipping Guitars, it would be a lot easier if the Guitars would ship from Korea directly to the european Dealers.
That way it wouldn´t be that expensive, so i think it´s Schecters Fault for the Priceincrease here in Europe.
Anyway, i will not buy a new Schecter and for me it´s pretty sad cause there are several Models that would catch my Interest.


----------



## Minoin

The shipping is not the problem, otherwise they would lose a lot of money selling all the cheapest SGR Schecters in Europe. Shipping, handling etc. is a constant not a relative measure like VAT.
It feels more like: "People will pay more money for this in Europe, so we will ask more".


----------



## ImNotAhab

Minoin said:


> The shipping is not the problem, otherwise they would lose a lot of money selling all the cheapest SGR Schecters in Europe. Shipping, handling etc. is a constant not a relative measure like VAT.
> It feels more like: "People will pay more money for this in Europe, so we will ask more".



Yeah Europe get screwed by a lot of companies and we take it. Like chumps.


----------



## Zado

Let's stop buying esp and schecter and go mayones then


----------



## aneurysm

Well, if you consider getting a top notch Instrument with custom shop Quality, i think it would be a wise Choice!


----------



## Experimorph

I've been anxious to get this guitar since the prototype was first revealed and I don't think there's much stopping me from getting one... but &#8364;1379 is just way over-priced considering that of the US. I know we're still getting amazing specs for the money, but come on!

It's not a nice thing to say, however I seriously hope Thomann's going to take a dump on local distributors and set the price lower than is sensible.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Minoin said:


> ...
> It feels more like: "People will pay more money for this in Europe, so we will ask more".



Well, could it be that the "we" in your reply is your local dealer in EU and not Schecter? 



Experimorph said:


> ...
> 
> It's not a nice thing to say, however I seriously hope Thomann's going to take a dump on local distributors and set the price lower than is sensible.



Why is it not nice? This is the essence of a free competitive market, you, the customer, win in such case. 

This should not be a mystery, do any of you guys in EU ever worked at a guitar dealer or know one who did? An insider can better explain this situation and clear things up. 
I still put my money on the middle men and I think/guess that it could be the case that Schecter is a new player in EU with well established strong competition that dealers are charging a high markup on their products. My brother (who lives in Sweden) hasn't seen any ESP/Schecter guitars or basses in the local shops, only Fender, Gibson, and Ibanez. He had to order his LTD from Thomann UK.


----------



## Fear

I have never seen a Schecter I really jived with, until I saw this. I agree, for those estimated Euro prices I would stick with Mayones if you can swing it.


----------



## Zado

Experimorph said:


> I've been anxious to get this guitar since the prototype was first revealed and I don't think there's much stopping me from getting one... but &#8364;1379 is just way over-priced considering that of the US. I know we're still getting amazing specs for the money, but come on!
> 
> It's not a nice thing to say, however I seriously hope Thomann's going to take a dump on local distributors and set the price lower than is sensible.


Thomann is not really that cheap...

Schecter USA Custom Traditional HSS BK - Thomann Italia

and 

Schecter Usa Custom Shop Traditional HSS 2TSB Chitarra Elettrica 2 Tone Sunburst - Musicarte Strumenti Musicali

the model is the same,and the second one is sunburst finished,so a lil more expensive that it should be with solid finish


----------



## Pikka Bird

Zado said:


> Let's stop buying esp and schecter and go mayones then



As usual, Denmark pulls the short straw. EU brands are priced as highly as anything else around here. Even the most barebones Mayones Setius is in the same price range as a PRS (not an SE and not an S2, a proper, real PRS).


----------



## Zado

Pikka Bird said:


> As usual, Denmark pulls the short straw. EU brands are priced as highly as anything else around here. Even the most barebones Mayones Setius is in the same price range as a PRS (not an SE and not an S2, a proper, real PRS).



Mayones Setius costing as much as PRS? really? that's crazy I
A Setius here usually costs 1500&#8364; , a Regius 2400&#8364; (very simple model) and a PRS Cu24 around 2500&#8364; more or less,depending on the model.... How much there for such guitars?Even more? They say Denmark is the best place where you can live in UE!that must be a joke then gotta have a trip there someday,it looks too damn fascinating


----------



## Minoin

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Well, could it be that the "we" in your reply is your local dealer in EU and not Schecter?



Not really, if the local dealer sets a ridiculous price, no-one will buy. So in the end it is consumer that influences the price. Why would the USA dealers not ask more?

It is true that I'm not an insider on the subject. Let's quit our whining, enjoy the NAMM pics and book tickets to the US


----------



## Tisca

chopeth said:


> What the hell! they say around 1200 in Europe, how can it be??



Who is "they"?


----------



## chopeth

Tisca said:


> Who is "they"?



Some people at a Spanish forum.


----------



## chopeth

So, how much and when in the States? I have a friend there and maybe I could send him the cash. Will there be any problem with that?


----------



## Dombey

^as long as you don't tell a bunch of strangers on the Internet, you should be fine. 
  

There is nothing illegal about price arbitrage. You just have to pay your related import taxes, etc if they apply to you and keep it legit...


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

I hate them doing currency rate like 1&#8364;-1$ and that isn't fair. Dollar is lower than Euro.
What happen? Do we have to pay more because why? We don't pay taxes? Our incomes are bigger? Am I rich?
And I'm not talking about shipping and all of that...


----------



## Dombey

^ even if you were rich, you shouldn't have to pay more for the same product. Or service. Or anything else.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> I hate them doing currency rate like 1&#8364;-1$ and that isn't fair. Dollar is lower than Euro.
> What happen? Do we have to pay more because why? We don't pay taxes? Our incomes are bigger? Am I rich?
> And I'm not talking about shipping and all of that...



Because of worldwide trade Laws. You have to pay Vat/Income Tax on importing goods from one country/continent to another. Countries have to tax goods at about 20-27% otherwise they wouldn't be able to run. It sucks but thats what happens when your able to ship products all over the world.


----------



## Boogyman69

Yes gonna get one for sure this year, I like how the trem lies so flat to the body!


----------



## Albi

Boogyman69 said:


> Yes gonna get one for sure this year, I like how the trem lies so flat to the body!


I like how the trem is not a trem!


----------



## mnemonic

One thing to keep in mind is US prices will not include sales tax, where EU prices would include VAT. VAT is also alot higher than sales tax is in the US. Then import duty to import from the US where they're set up.

I wonder if Schecter pay import duty from Indonesia (or Korea or wherever) to the US, then pay it again from the US to the EU? If so, they need to open a distribution center in the EU and save some money.


----------



## Zado

mnemonic said:


> they need to open a distribution center in the EU and save some money.


they need to do in any case 

Or open a factory here! Schecter Italian Series!An italian's salary is probably lower than a korean's at the moment


----------



## chopeth

Zado said:


> they need to do in any case
> 
> Or open a factory here! Schecter Italian Series!An italian's salary is probably lower than a korean's at the moment



There is no Italian minimum yet, like in Switzerland, but I bet the salary can't be lower than the Spanish 700 (by the way, not true). I can't wait to see the new Schecter Paella Series


----------



## Zado

chopeth said:


> There is no Italian minimum yet, like in Switzerland, but I bet the salary can't be lower than the Spanish 700 (by the way, not true). I can't wait to see the new Schecter Paella Series


damm,700 is hard to beat! but I know guys working for even lower!


----------



## Ozze

It seems that in here (Spain) we love this guitar! Can't wait to have it in my hands!!!


----------



## Zado

dat elephant!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Yay, some Spanish buddies appearing right here
Damn Rajoy and his 21% VAT. KM-7 is amazing but I think is not worth 1300 euros


----------



## Ozze

Well I implore to the Allmighty Thomann to decrease the price and to rape, torture and kill our president xD


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Ozze said:


> Well I implore to the Allmighty Thomann to decrease the price and to rape, torture and kill our president xD


I would do that to all the Goverment. ....ing thieves


----------



## chopeth

A lot of Andalucians here, I'm from Jaén, is this a flamenco forum or what?


----------



## aneurysm

VICENTE AMIGO !!!!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

chopeth said:


> A lot of Andalucians here, I'm from Jaén, is this a flamenco forum or what?



Andalusian people can't speak foreign languages,they said...
So here we are suckers
PD: viva Cadiz city


----------



## mnemonic

So I guess this is the ss.org Spain thread now. 

One time I went to Barcelona. I've been to Faro in Portugal too. What do you guys think of the Portuguese?


----------



## Zado

The Spanish invasion!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

I suggest Schecter and Keith Merrow doing and Andalusian KM-7 limited edition. I would buy for sure!!


----------



## Ozze

This is becoming the best thread ever! Lol! Jaen, Cadiz and I was born in Malaga and currently living in Huelva 
Portugal is cool, but it's not for me. I've been in Sagres, Lisbon and Tavira but I prefer Andalucia, Madrid, Barcelona or Extremadura

Sorry for the off-topic, but this moment is magical, NO NI NÁ!


----------



## aneurysm

And nobody care about Vicente Amigo ?


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

aneurysm said:


> And nobody care about Vicente Amigo ?



Master of classical guitar. No words really. He's a true genius


----------



## aneurysm

That´s what i wanted to hear ! hahahahha


----------



## Dombey

aneurysm said:


> That´s what i wanted to hear ! hahahahha



From a buddy at the show:


----------



## Dombey

Dombey said:


> From a buddy at the show:



And another one


----------



## Ozze

Bad-------asssss


----------



## aneurysm

Love the white KM7 but my Mind is more on that new Ibanez S7 with that doom purple finish.
Sadly Nick told me this Guitar perhaps is not availble in Europe though.


----------



## Zado

aneurysm said:


> Love the white KM7 but my Mind is more on that new Ibanez S7 with that doom purple finish.
> Sadly Nick told me this Guitar perhaps is not availble in Europe though.


I'm helping you!

Nazgul/Sentient vs V7/V8 


is it working?


----------



## aneurysm

Not really


----------



## Forkface

aneurysm said:


> Not really



stainless steel frets vs regular ones?

1000 dlls vs 1800?

no fucking plastic thingy on the pickup selector?!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Forkface said:


> stainless steel frets vs regular ones?
> 
> 1000 dlls vs 1800?
> 
> no fucking plastic thingy on the pickup selector?!



I'll add: Ebony vs rosewood FB, USA Hipshot vs Gibraltar, set neck vs bolt-on, graphite enforcement rods vs ???. 

To me, i.e. others may and will disagree, the KM-7 is hands down the best fixed bridge 7-string in 2014 so far in the $1000-1,800 range.


----------



## chopeth

Dombey said:


> And another one



Is 1000$ the final price in the States? How much for customs duty then?


----------



## The Reverend

So I did a bad thing, and ordered a KM-7 from GearHounds... without waiting for my tax return. 

Guess I'll have to tighten my belt by one loop to prevent the hunger pains. I used the code "schecter14" and walked away (figuratively speaking, of course) $829.17 lighter. Thankfully I make more than I spend these days. I should make up the loss in a month. Expect a NGD and review when I get it!


----------



## Albi

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Yay, some Spanish buddies appearing right here
> Damn Rajoy and his 21% VAT. KM-7 is amazing but I think is not worth 1300 euros


I think the KM7 MIGHT be worth that price (if build quality is on par with the specs), but it's the difference with the US price which is making me upset. No import taxes or whatever can justify a price which is nearly the double, if those discounts are true.

Well, I'll probably just wait and buy second hand. Hah.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Albi said:


> Come to Italy, we're so progressive we've already reached 23% here



Yeah,thieves are on the west side of the Mediterranean Sea


----------



## aneurysm

Forkface said:


> stainless steel frets vs regular ones?
> 
> 1000 dlls vs 1800?
> 
> no fucking plastic thingy on the pickup selector?!



Yeah, but no quilted maple cap,mahagony body, gold harware and the overall build quality guess is also better !?!


----------



## Forkface

aneurysm said:


> Yeah, but no quilted maple cap,mahagony body, gold harware and the overall build quality guess is also better !?!



I don't think a 1/8 or so maple "cap" is gonna be that much of a benefit to the tone.
I would take swamp ash over mahogany any day.
If you think gold hardware is a plus you should get your eyes checked
and finally...
I'll give you build quality, it might as well be better built. But from what I've experienced, Korean craftsmanship is slowly but surely catching up with the japanese.


----------



## Zado

Forkface said:


> I'll give you build quality, it might as well be better built. But from what I've experienced, Korean craftsmanship *is slowly but surely catching up with the japanese.*


Someone will laugh about this statement,but I can honestly say I agree...korea is becoming the new japan,and china the new korea as well.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Zado said:


> Someone will laugh about this statement,but I can honestly say I agree...korea is becoming the new japan,and china the new korea as well.



So who is the new China!? Indonesia maybe?


----------



## Zado

ImNotAhab said:


> So who is the new China!? Indonesia maybe?


Mmm no idea honestly,I've recently tried some really really good indonesian guitars,better than what chinese guitars often used to be


----------



## dedsouth333

Yeah, China is getting better but they're still in last


----------



## Zado

there's time to improve


----------



## dedsouth333

Absolutely


----------



## dedsouth333

As long as we're on the subject of build quality...

I don't believe for a second that the QC on these will be bad, but given the specs, even if it was this would probably be the one guitar that I would keep buying and selling until either I got a good one or got one I could upgrade/repair until it was perfect.


----------



## aneurysm

Forkface said:


> I don't think a 1/8 or so maple "cap" is gonna be that much of a benefit to the tone.
> I would take swamp ash over mahogany any day.
> If you think gold hardware is a plus you should get your eyes checked
> and finally...
> I'll give you build quality, it might as well be better built. But from what I've experienced, Korean craftsmanship is slowly but surely catching up with the japanese.



I tend to agree to some Point but look at that GODD... Thing and tell me it´s not Love at first Sight ?
I think there were many People waiting for so long and finally their Wish come true !
I always wanted to have a S7 Prestige but with a fixed Bridge !


----------



## youngthrasher9

The KM-7 is very likely to be my first 7 string. We'll see how much dough I can scrape together between now and the release date.


----------



## imnotnollynollynolly

This things on my radar for sure, I'm still pro Ibanez but on paper the KM-7 looks unreal.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream




----------



## Schaug

HAhhah I think while he's not trying to be funny TTK is one of the funniest guys around XD He just seems so nice


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I find it kinda interesting he got the matte finish just for youtube videos. Well at least it looks awesome.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

The overall looking in the video is amazing. Can't imagine the feeling when you actually take that guitar.
Looks beautiful


----------



## Zado

Keith is great as always and his guitar is great as well!


----------



## Forkface

goddamn that fretboard looks like black glass.


----------



## imnotnollynollynolly

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


>




It's gonna have Luminlays too? God damn, this this is literally perfectly spec'd. It's looking more and more like I'm going to be getting a white one


----------



## Steinmetzify

Buddy of mine is at NAMM and played this last night; told me he was undecided until then, but the neck is 'thin but perfect; satin finish that feels very fast and sleek' direct quote. 

Still stoked and can't wait.


----------



## Blasphemer

I've been on the search for a new 7 string, and I think I just found it. DAMN.

I usually hate schecters, too. This will definitely be one I need to try


----------



## Tmose04

Maybe a dumb question, but does anyone know when these are supposed to hit zzounds?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Tmose04 said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but does anyone know when these are supposed to hit zzounds?



Haven't heard.....could be as soon as next month or might have to wait until summer. Just depends on 2nd-3rd run availability, I guess. Once it's up and running and production is going full steam shouldn't be too long after that. I feel your pain though; that's where mine is gonna come from.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream




----------



## Dombey

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


>




Nice. Will be awesome if they actually do start shipping immediately after NAMM


----------



## ImNotAhab

Wow that GC guys is so instantly dislikable... Regardless that KM7 must be mine. I wonder how that neck would compare to the feel of an Ibanez? Keith has mentioned several times it is nice and thin so I'm hoping it won't be too foreign feeling!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The SLS profile is commonly described as an Ibanez Wizard with a rounder, more comfortable back.


----------



## Jzbass25

The KM7 might be my first schecter, but the neck still looks thick as hell even though he says it has a "thin necK." The #1 reason I cant stand most schecters is their necks (also on previous models I disliked their gaudiness but they seem to have worked through that phase)

edit: but I can't decide if I want white or black...


----------



## The Reverend

Jzbass25 said:


> The KM7 might be my first schecter, but the neck still looks thick as hell even though he says it has a "thin necK." The #1 reason I cant stand most schecters is their necks (also on previous models I disliked their gaudiness but they seem to have worked through that phase)



Go play an SLS. If you're looking for a fretboard + 5mm neck, yeah, you're in the wrong place, but it's definitely a thin, fast neck.


----------



## Jzbass25

The Reverend said:


> Go play an SLS. If you're looking for a fretboard + 5mm neck, yeah, you're in the wrong place, but it's definitely a thin, fast neck.



Will do, I get on pretty well with my rg prestige 7 neck which isn't necessarily thick but my preference is definitely toward my older wizards/super wizards that are like 17-19mm (but those are 6 stringers). I actually feel like I play better on my 7 but I'm more comfortable on the thin necks, so who knows maybe the SLS neck will work perfect


----------



## nunofrg

hi guys, im new here!

ive been reading some comments about europeans like myself saying how expensive it will be to them buying this guitar.

people correct me if im wrong, but if you to gearhounds.com and select the keith merrow guitar, and introduce the "schecter14" code, the final price of the guitar with 230usd feddex shipping and 23% tax (portugal) of that will be around 945 euros. 

its just me, or this is an amazing piece of business? specially for the americans, but even for the europeans its really cheap!


like i said, correct me if i did anything wrong about buying the keith guitar to europe, which is possible because its really really cheap!

if it is like this, i wont think 2 times at buying the guitar there.



by the way, does anyone know when will it be in stock in stores (america and even europe) ?


thank you everyone!!


----------



## Tisca

Damn, that trans black KM7 looks better on video. Choices....



nunofrg said:


> hi guys, im new here!
> 
> ive been reading some comments about europeans like myself saying how expensive it will be to them buying this guitar.
> 
> people correct me if im wrong, but if you to gearhounds.com and select the keith merrow guitar, and introduce the "schecter14" code, the final price of the guitar with 230usd feddex shipping and 23% tax (portugal) of that will be around 945 euros.
> 
> its just me, or this is an amazing piece of business? specially for the americans, but even for the europeans its really cheap!
> ....



You should most likely add customs on that price also, depending on what type of goods but prolly around 5%. I'm assuming the 23% is VAT only. I wouldn't say that's really cheap when you can expect about the same price as the current loomis sigs. So best case scenario under 1000&#8364;.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

nunofrg said:


> its just me, or this is an amazing piece of business? specially for the americans, but even for the europeans its really cheap!
> !!



Thats US only unfortunately. The American dealers are not allowed to sell the 2014 catalogue outside the US this year. We will have to wait until the EU dealers get their stock in and right now its not looking to good

BUT

there is a chance a few dealers will have them at the end of February/Early March and sell them for around 1100.


----------



## imnotnollynollynolly

Is Canada gonna be getting the KM-7 this year?


----------



## FreighTTrain

steinmetzify said:


> Buddy of mine is at NAMM and played this last night; told me he was undecided until then, but the neck is 'thin but perfect; satin finish that feels very fast and sleek' direct quote.
> 
> Still stoked and can't wait.


I am a lurker around here, and love the info I get from this forum.. 
I went to NAMM yesterday, and checked out every damn guitar on the floor.
Going in to it, I was sold on the KM-7.. I play "7's" and like mine passive.. So?
Wrapped my hands around one (KM-7) yesterday at NAMM.. My first impression was that the neck is VERY thin. When I read that before? I was always thinking about how it would feel between my fingertips and left thumb... Which was very nice. 

What I wasn't really thinking about was the width of the neck from the high "E" to the low "B" (nut -width).. Which, to be honest, was a little narrow for me. Barring two strings with a single finger tip was very easy. I could get used to it though.

Out of all of the guitars that I saw.. The three that stood out for me?
Broderick's Jackson.. Nice..
The KM-7.. The black one is gorgeous to me. Love the spec's, and could grow to love the neck.
Then... What I wan not expecting.
I have never owned a guitar with a maple neck. Not my thing.. 
But the Loomis neck.. Whew.. Does that satin'd-natural neck feel gooood under the thumb. That Red one was stunning sitting right next to the KM. I feel that if there were no inlays on the Loomis? Easy decision .. 
As it stands? I'm fooked...


----------



## Dombey

FreighTTrain said:


> I am a lurker around here, and love the info I get from this forum..
> I went to NAMM yesterday, and checked out every damn guitar on the floor.
> Going in to it, I was sold on the KM-7.. I play "7's" and like mine passive.. So?
> Wrapped my hands around one (KM-7) yesterday at NAMM.. My first impression was that the neck is VERY thin. When I read that before? I was always thinking about how it would feel between my fingertips and left thumb... Which was very nice.
> 
> What I wasn't really thinking about was the width of the neck from the high "E" to the low "B" (nut -width).. Which, to be honest, was a little narrow for me. Barring two strings with a single finger tip was very easy. I could get used to it though.
> 
> Out of all of the guitars that I saw.. The three that stood out for me?
> Broderick's Jackson.. Nice..
> The KM-7.. The black one is gorgeous to me. Love the spec's, and could grow to love the neck.
> Then... What I wan not expecting.
> I have never owned a guitar with a maple neck. Not my thing..
> But the Loomis neck.. Whew.. Does that satin'd-natural neck feel gooood under the thumb. That Red one was stunning sitting right next to the KM. I feel that if there were no inlays on the Loomis? Easy decision ..
> As it stands? I'm fooked...



It's so funny; this is why there are a million guitars to suit the desires of everyone--- my biggest concern with the km-7 is that the fretboard width would be too wide...


----------



## FreighTTrain

Wide? That would be my Baritone ERG..
I have very long fingers, but thin..
It has been a while since I have bought a new guitar, I have been lurking and reading for a long time.
It has been years since I have played anything under a 27' scale. I read about Keith liking the 26.5, and after holding it? It does seem to make a difference. It is a very fast a and playable neck. 
I can read and read about these things, but I have to hold one before I buy. I really wanted to plug it in, but that idea was shot down.


----------



## Dombey

FreighTTrain said:


> Wide? That would be my Baritone ERG..
> I have very long fingers, but thin..
> It has been a while since I have bought a new guitar, I have been lurking and reading for a long time.
> It has been years since I have played anything under a 27' scale. I read about Keith liking the 26.5, and after holding it? It does seem to make a difference. It is a very fast a and playable neck.
> I can read and read about these things, but I have to hold one before I buy. I really wanted to plug it in, but that idea was shot down.



Yeah I didn't actually mean that I was afraid the km-7 was unusually wide; more that my only guitar right now is an esp eclipse II... Six strings and relatively narrow neck...7 strings is going to be crazy wide for me regardless. 
That said, there are 7 strings out there as narrow as 45mm at the nut I believe...the km-7 I think is 48mm (pretty normal).


----------



## ImNotAhab

imnotnollynollynolly said:


> Is Canada gonna be getting the KM-7 this year?



It God damned better.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Here's the 2 big boys.

The Washburn Keith Merrow signature Solar and the Schecter Ola Englund OE-7.


----------



## Zado

nunofrg said:


> hi guys, im new here!
> 
> ive been reading some comments about europeans like myself saying how expensive it will be to them buying this guitar.
> 
> people correct me if im wrong, but if you to gearhounds.com and select the keith merrow guitar, and introduce the "schecter14" code, the final price of the guitar with 230usd feddex shipping and 23% tax (portugal) of that will be around 945 euros.
> 
> its just me, or this is an amazing piece of business? specially for the americans, but even for the europeans its really cheap!
> 
> 
> like i said, correct me if i did anything wrong about buying the keith guitar to europe, which is possible because its really really cheap!
> 
> if it is like this, i wont think 2 times at buying the guitar there.
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, does anyone know when will it be in stock in stores (america and even europe) ?
> 
> 
> thank you everyone!!


You should add covertion taxes too,which is nothing enormous,but still relevant.


----------



## gigawhat

Talked to my tax dude today, and I'm getting a trans-white KM-7 the exact second my return hits my bank. So excite! Won't come quick enough.


----------



## Dombey

If you want one now... Gearorphanage appears to be offering two black ones on eBay for $999... Ships immediately (so it says). 

Makes one wonder when gearhounds is gonna get mine in...?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dombey said:


> If you want one now... Gearorphanage appears to be offering two black ones on eBay for $999... Ships immediately (so it says).
> 
> Makes one wonder when gearhounds is gonna get mine in...?



Looked cause was tempted.....small print says:

'This is a Pre-Order. They are coming very soon. We will be the first to get and ship them due to our location. Please contact for updated ETA.'

Still means soon though.....you guys that preordered them should have in hand very soon. Can't wait for NGDs for these and in-hand reviews.


----------



## Acrid

Heard back from Australian Distributor today. KM-7 & Loomis sigs are coming to Australia in mid-late May. RRP is $1999 for the hard tails & $2199 for the Loomis FR models.


----------



## Andromalia

Zado said:


> What I quite don't understand is how guitars rebellion has such prices on ESP stuff
> 
> Guitars Rebellion - Arrivals - Stock
> 
> 
> 
> I mean,1350 for a KM7 and
> 
> what the actuao fok?


They are one of the only 2 european shops with direct access to ESP and not just dealerships. They're the guys to to to if you think abotu special runs etc.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

ImNotAhab said:


> So who is the new China!? Indonesia maybe?



Vietnam, perhaps. There are some brands here in South Korea that farm the work for their budget lines out to factories in Vietnam, so it's possible other companies might follow suit.


----------



## dedsouth333

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Vietnam, perhaps. There are some brands here in South Korea that farm the work for their budget lines out to factories in Vietnam, so it's possible other companies might follow suit.



I almost said Vietnam but I wasn't sure about the likelyhood of there being guitar factories there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ESP and Marshall does. Don't remember anyone else.


----------



## Dombey

I'm just saying
NAMM 2014: Jeff Loomis and Keith Merrow part 1 - YouTube


----------



## Coreysaur

They always overprice guitar related gear (and a lot of other stuff too) in Europe. Sucks.


----------



## Zado

Dombey said:


> I'm just saying
> NAMM 2014: Jeff Loomis and Keith Merrow part 1 - YouTube


They sound so heavy and groovy... great players no question


----------



## aneurysm

Coreysaur said:


> They always overprice guitar related gear (and a lot of other stuff too) in Europe. Sucks.



Just plain and simple...Don´t buy !


----------



## ImNotAhab

For my Canadian Friends: I have emailed Axemusic.com to see if they are getting the KM-7 and do they have a price.


Are there any other Canadian retailers who do Schecter?


----------



## DC23

Thanks for emailing Axe Music. They were the only ones I could think of! I'm guessing $1199+

Edit: Appears Steve's Music also carries Schecter but no word, yet.


----------



## imnotnollynollynolly

I've seen Schecters in the Arts in Newmarket, might ask them about it in the summer.


----------



## sinned

i talked to my local schecter dealer..who called the schecter rep. and he said they wont be shipping to canada till april...not sure if he meant to my home town tho or to all of canada...


----------



## FrettedChainsaw

aneurysm said:


> Love the white KM7 but my Mind is more on that new Ibanez S7 with that doom purple finish.
> Sadly Nick told me this Guitar perhaps is not availble in Europe though.



Sorry dude, that´s not coming over here... Shame, looks pretty badass


----------



## ImNotAhab

For my fellow Canada dwellers:




> Hi
> 
> Im still waiting to get an ETA but this would sell for $1174
> 
> Ed Laslo
> Guitar Department Manager





I got this from Tom Lee Music. I believe they deliver Canada wide at least. That price isn't too bad i suppose, $1174 CAD = 1055$US.


----------



## Dombey

Anyone get any kind of order status updates?
Seems like with all of the units floating around namm and Keith's Facebook page, there must be some shipping to somewhere by now...


----------



## fc3603

still no shipping. Anyone knows when?


----------



## Seventhwave

fc3603 said:


> still no shipping. Anyone knows when?



Thought I saw someone from Schecter on FB saying the first batch is scheduled to ship late Feb.


----------



## Danukenator

I finally got around to reading the spec sheet. Holy snap!

Things I hadn't noticed:

1. STAINLESS STEEL FRETS!

2. The amazing neck binding

3. USA Hipshot

This my just be my next guitar.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Danukenator said:


> I finally got around to reading the spec sheet. Holy snap!
> 
> Things I hadn't noticed:
> 
> 1. STAINLESS STEEL FRETS!
> 
> 2. The amazing neck binding
> 
> 3. USA Hipshot
> 
> This my just be my next guitar.



And luminous side dots, that went a bit under the radar too!


----------



## Elduster

Some updates for the Aussies..

estimated arrival in May, with a RRP of $1,999.. with that in mind expect a street price of $1,600


----------



## constepatdyak

Elduster said:


> Some updates for the Aussies..
> 
> estimated arrival in May, with a RRP of $1,999.. with that in mind expect a street price of $1,600



Damn it..May....


----------



## Zado

Elduster said:


> Some updates for the Aussies..
> 
> estimated arrival in May, with a RRP of $1,999.. with that in mind expect a street price of $1,600



2k dollars RRP?


----------



## Panacea224

Anyone that placed a pre-order get a shipping notice yet? 

I ordered mine through gearhounds a few weeks back and haven't heard yet, should be soon I hope.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Interested when these will be shipping; got money ready to go. C'mon and take my $$ already?


----------



## FruitCakeRonin

Damn you 2014, why must you bring such beautiful guitars.

My guitar that I still haven't finished is actually half based on Keith's Bernie Rico that looks a lot like the trans white KM-7, so the specs are quite close to perfect for me. And the price sounds like its gonna be reasonable.

Must, find, monneh!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Just got a quote for $999 shipped w/case. Score!


----------



## User Name

if anyone gets their hands on one. i will ....ing sell you my soul for it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

User Name said:


> if anyone gets their hands on one. i will ....ing sell you my soul for it.




As a ginger with no soul of my own, this is relevant to my interests...if I get it and hate it I'll let you know.


----------



## User Name

steinmetzify said:


> As a ginger with no soul of my own, this is relevant to my interests...if I get it and hate it I'll let you know.


 good deal man. ill trade you my soul and my bs-7


----------



## Steinmetzify

User Name said:


> good deal man. ill trade you my soul and my bs-7


 
As a soulless ginger I have to forwarn you I hate Floyds.


----------



## LP640

For the Aussies.

Schecter guitar centre is doing a final street price of $1499 with stock expected in late may.


----------



## Zalbu

Does the KM7 have a forearm contour? Playing my Schecter Omen-6 is almost painful without a forearm contour.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Zalbu said:


> Does the KM7 have a forearm contour? Playing my Schecter Omen-6 is almost painful without a forearm contour.



Nope but it has an arch top style body. If its anything as pronounced like the Sunset model then it is comfy.


----------



## HighGain510

I was SO excited for this guitar, but now I think I may have to wait to try one first before I can buy one after Keith posted about the neck being even thinner than the Schecter SLS neck carve.  That might be cramp-inducing for me and I'm not sure I want to take the risk buying sight-unseen, which seriously sucks as the rest of the specs on this guitar are just perfect!!!


----------



## User Name

HighGain510 said:


> I was SO excited for this guitar, but now I think I may have to wait to try one first before I can buy one after Keith posted about the neck being even thinner than the Schecter SLS neck carve.  That might be cramp-inducing for me and I'm not sure I want to take the risk buying sight-unseen, which seriously sucks as the rest of the specs on this guitar are just perfect!!!



yeah holy shit, my mij saber 7 string's neck is so thin i feel like my fingers are touching. i know ibanez always prides themselves in having very very thin necks but i think too thin can really be a bad thing


----------



## Steinmetzify

Is there a pic anywhere that shows how thin this neck is supposed to be?


----------



## Chrisjd

HighGain510 said:


> I was SO excited for this guitar, but now I think I may have to wait to try one first before I can buy one after Keith posted about the neck being even thinner than the Schecter SLS neck carve.  That might be cramp-inducing for me and I'm not sure I want to take the risk buying sight-unseen, which seriously sucks as the rest of the specs on this guitar are just perfect!!!



Even thinner? I didn't know that. No wonder they're putting reinforced rods in the neck for strength and stability.


----------



## Electric Wizard

steinmetzify said:


> Is there a pic anywhere that shows how thin this neck is supposed to be?


I don't have a pic but the Schecter site says it's 19mm at 1st fret, 20mm at the 12th, versus say an Ibanez wizard II-7; 19mm at first, 21mm at 12th.


----------



## Coreysaur

Can`t wait when someone will get this in hands and make a full detailed review of it. With a lot of tasty hi-res pictures.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If you want high-res pictures, Keith already did that.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Electric Wizard said:


> I don't have a pic but the Schecter site says it's 19mm at 1st fret, 20mm at the 12th, versus say an Ibanez wizard II-7; 19mm at first, 21mm at 12th.



That is hair follicle thin compared to what I'm used to.....damn.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

And from what I understand, they're still rounder than Ibanez profiles.


----------



## Musiscience

steinmetzify said:


> Is there a pic anywhere that shows how thin this neck is supposed to be?



here you go


----------



## User Name

Musiscience said:


> here you go



looks pretty nice to me  

although can never be sure with just a pic


----------



## Steinmetzify

Yeah, that doesn't look terrible. I'll buy one and trade it off if I hate it....I think the fact that it's a rounded profile is what's gonna save it for me. I can't play on almost flat necks.....this looks decent.

I'll be upset if it doesn't work though...this is pretty much a perfect first 7 on paper. I'm glad I waited on this instead of buying something I had to mod.


----------



## User Name

steinmetzify said:


> Yeah, that doesn't look terrible. I'll buy one and trade it off if I hate it.



hey dude if you hate it... i will take it off your hands


----------



## Steinmetzify

User Name said:


> hey dude if you hate it... i will take it off your hands


 
Oh I remember....I'm drawing up the contract for your soul as I type. All I need is a sig in blood and we're in business brother.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Spoke to the owner of Capitol Guitars...dude told me the deal was $999 shipped with case...I asked him if I threw it up on this forum if he'd hold solid on that deal and he said he would.

Estimated arrival is end of Feb/first week in March. Call em up if you want a good deal....save ya the price of the case at least....price without case would be $899 shipped.


----------



## User Name

steinmetzify said:


> Spoke to the owner of Capitol Guitars...dude told me the deal was $999 shipped with case...I asked him if I threw it up on this forum if he'd hold solid on that deal and he said he would.
> 
> Estimated arrival is end of Feb/first week in March. Call em up if you want a good deal....save ya the price of the case at least....price without case would be $899 shipped.



fuk yeah


----------



## ridner

steinmetzify said:


> Spoke to the owner of Capitol Guitars...dude told me the deal was $999 shipped with case...I asked him if I threw it up on this forum if he'd hold solid on that deal and he said he would.
> 
> Estimated arrival is end of Feb/first week in March. Call em up if you want a good deal....save ya the price of the case at least....price without case would be $899 shipped.



I live near Capitol and have dealt with them numerous times! Billy and Eric are great guys. Give em a call: 651-225-8888


----------



## Agent_Code-E

I've never dealt with Gearhounds before, but I got the guitar for $829 shipped without case from them. From the emails I've sent them so far they seem to have great customer service. I used the coupon code schecter14 to get the price from 999$ to $829.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

HighGain510 said:


> I was SO excited for this guitar, but now I think I may have to wait to try one first before I can buy one after *Keith posted about the neck being even thinner than the Schecter SLS neck carve*.  That might be cramp-inducing for me and I'm not sure I want to take the risk buying sight-unseen, which seriously sucks as the rest of the specs on this guitar are just perfect!!!



Well, if Schecter's web site is to be believed, they have the thickness of the KM-7 identical to that of an SLS C7, 19mm at 1st fret & 20mm at the 12th fret.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Agent_Code-E said:


> I've never dealt with Gearhounds before, but I got the guitar for $829 shipped without case from them. From the emails I've sent them so far they seem to have great customer service. I used the coupon code schecter14 to get the price from 999$ to $829.


Was the topic of when they're going to start shipping broached in any of these emails?


----------



## AhsanU

Agent_Code-E said:


> I've never dealt with Gearhounds before, but I got the guitar for $829 shipped without case from them. From the emails I've sent them so far they seem to have great customer service. I used the coupon code schecter14 to get the price from 999$ to $829.



They have stellar and flawless customer service based on personal experience. You simply cannot go wrong with them.

I'm also eyeing this guitar. I've never been a fan of Schecter guitars but the scale length and overall sexiness is drawing me. Goddamn you Keith, let me save up for a Skervesen in peace.


----------



## ISuckAtGuitar

Agent_Code-E said:


> I've never dealt with Gearhounds before, but I got the guitar for $829 shipped without case from them. From the emails I've sent them so far they seem to have great customer service. I used the coupon code schecter14 to get the price from 999$ to $829.



Just ordered mine with that code. Thanks!


----------



## Agent_Code-E

Electric Wizard said:


> Was the topic of when they're going to start shipping broached in any of these emails?



They said "Your order is scheduled to ship out to you within the next 1-2 weeks." Schecter have said on their facebook page that shipping will start on NAMM 2014 guitars in late february/early march. So I imagine they won't really ship until the beginning of march.


----------



## Electric Wizard

^Oh. I was hoping you had talked to somebody there. Sounds like the automated email we all got. At any rate you're probably right with march.


----------



## Agent_Code-E

Electric Wizard said:


> ^Oh. I was hoping you had talked to somebody there. Sounds like the automated email we all got. At any rate you're probably right with march.



I did actually talk with someone there about some personal order issues. That's what formulated my opinions on how great their customer service is. Now that you mention it though, the email I quoted is definitely generic/automated. Hopefully what Schecter have said on Facebook will hold true.


----------



## unadventurer

Just snagged a signed one of these (1 of 6) from Gear Orphanage off Reverb! Can't waaaait!


----------



## Andless

HighGain510 said:


> I was SO excited for this guitar, but now I think I may have to wait to try one first before I can buy one after Keith posted about the neck being even thinner than the Schecter SLS neck carve.  That might be cramp-inducing for me and I'm not sure I want to take the risk buying sight-unseen, which seriously sucks as the rest of the specs on this guitar are just perfect!!!





Electric Wizard said:


> I don't have a pic but the Schecter site says it's 19mm at 1st fret, 20mm at the 12th, versus say an Ibanez wizard II-7; 19mm at first, 21mm at 12th.



Yeah, I wondered if I was the only one that didn't get along with the ibby necks. 

I've tried so hard to like the wizard necks every time a good deal on a prestige or J-Custom comes my way, every time my left hand cramps in less than 10 minutes.

I wonder if the Schecter shape makes any difference? It would be nice to find out. The mm's doesn't speak in its favor....


----------



## unadventurer

Andless said:


> Yeah, I wondered if I was the only one that didn't get along with the ibby necks.
> 
> I've tried so hard to like the wizard necks every time a good deal on a prestige or J-Custom comes my way, every time my left hand cramps in less than 10 minutes.
> 
> I wonder if the Schecter shape makes any difference? It would be nice to find out. The mm's doesn't speak in its favor....



I'm not a really big fan of the Wizard neck either. I've had a Hellraiser six string that felt very comfortable. I don't really understand the Schecter hate. I will agree that some of there stuff is a little cheezy but the KM is super classy looking. Maybe a little bigger than my LTD MH-417 going by feel.


----------



## FollowTheSigns

I would be all over this if I didn't already play a Schecter 7 every day. Very awesome option for a first 7, or anyone else looking to get a solid guitar. I suspect this will sell pretty well the reactions to it seem great! 

Way to go Keith and Schecter!


----------



## mental

Hello. I also want to say that this schecter is sexy.
Sorry maybe this question already asked.
Where is schecter KM-7 made? (in what country)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

South Korea.


----------



## wilch

I want a glow in the dark one from North Korea!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

The neck reminds me of the thin as hell KxKs. I'm game. I like.


----------



## Katash

Don't know if it's already been posted:
I got word from my music store today, they have the prices for Germany....

1580&#8364; list price (that's ****ing 2150$$!) -> ~1370&#8364; street = 1870$!
For a guitar that costs 999$ new in the US -.-

There is only one white KM-7 in Germany right now, which is reserved for MusikMesse, so both have to be ordered with a minimum wait time of approx. 6 weeks.

Cheers guys, I'm already looking for something else -.-


----------



## aneurysm

Go for a Jackson !!


----------



## Sabaism

@ Katash,

I was expecting that the price will be in this region.
But what do we have as alternative?

Cheers 
Jo


----------



## Chrisjd

Katash said:


> Don't know if it's already been posted:
> I got word from my music store today, they have the prices for Germany....
> 
> 1580 list price (that's ****ing 2150$$!) -> ~1370 street = 1870$!
> For a guitar that costs 999$ new in the US -.-
> 
> There is only one white KM-7 in Germany right now, which is reserved for MusikMesse, so both have to be ordered with a minimum wait time of approx. 6 weeks.
> 
> Cheers guys, I'm already looking for something else -.-



That's disappointing.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Chrisjd said:


> That's disappointing.



And disgraceful.


----------



## Musiscience

wilch said:


> I want a glow in the dark one from North Korea!



With a Denis Rodman 12th fret inlay. Pretty please Schecter!


----------



## Lilarcor

Sabaism said:


> @ Katash,
> 
> I was expecting that the price will be in this region.
> But what do we have as alternative?
> 
> Cheers
> Jo



Buy one from the US?


----------



## aneurysm

Anyone who buys a " new Schecter " in Europe, must be a complete Moron IMHO.
There are a lot of Alternatives ( ESP, Mayones, Jackson, PRS, Ibanez ) which have reasonable Prices !
I checked Thomann´s Website and there are at least a handful of Guitars that i would buy anyday instead of a Schecter !


----------



## LP640

Lilarcor said:


> Buy one from the US?



Schecter doesn't allow US retailers to ship their products overseas.


----------



## Katash

LP640 said:


> Schecter doesn't allow US retailers to ship their products overseas.




Yeah, that's probably why I didn't even get a reply from gearhounds.com...
Otherwise I'd have a KM-7 by now....for damn 800 all inclusive.

Well - the KM-7 is like my dream guitar right now, perfect specs. So on the one hand I'd buy it anyway and just pay the goddamn 500, at least it comes with warranty and everything - on the otherhand I don't want to "throw" that money away like that.

If I pay 1400 for a production guitar new... why not just go for a Mayones? Won't loose as much regarding the resale value.


----------



## mnemonic

Katash said:


> If I pay 1400 for a production guitar new... why not just go for a Mayones? Won't loose as much regarding the resale value.



Pretty much guaranteed it would be a better guitar too, and then theres the custom options. 

If Schecter got their prices on-point to under 1000 euro, they would be good buys though. At the moment though, they're putting themselves in the same price league as the likes of mayones, which is no good for them.


----------



## Tisca

Katash said:


> If I pay 1400 for a production guitar new... why not just go for a Mayones? Won't loose as much regarding the resale value.



How much do you expect to pay for a similar Mayo? Close to the same?


----------



## Sabaism

Hi,

buying from us is not a real option because you have to pay taxes and toll and it could be that you end up in the same price range.
When I look at thomanns page I don't see any guitar I would buy instead of a schecter, but maybe this is personal preference.
I always read that we in europe should buy Mayones, but I haven't seen any Mayones which has such great specs at a comparable price. Setius will start at around 1500 eu and Regius at 2,3k&#8364;.

Cheers Jo


----------



## gigawhat

Slight digression from the current tangent of the thread, but it's nice to see that all SSO can come up with to bitch about the KM-7 so far is the import price and availability.  

No offense meant to those overseas who are doing the complaining, I understand and agree with you concerns. But still, really no one has had any major complaint so far spec-wise, besides color and the bridge, both of which have pretty much been addressed. Just not the norm here. Feels weird.

OT: I get my tax return in less then 48 hours, then I'm ordering my KM-7. Hellz yeah!


----------



## mnemonic

gigawhat said:


> No offense meant to those overseas who are doing the complaining, I understand and agree with you concerns. But still, really no one has had any major complaint so far spec-wise, besides color and the bridge, both of which have pretty much been addressed. Just not the norm here. Feels weird.



Keith knows his audience! 

I was expecting more complaints about the control positioning or how the cavity is so small you can't add a tone knob/battery/whatever, but I think only a couple people even mentioned it.


----------



## Triple-J

LP640 said:


> Schecter doesn't allow US retailers to ship their products overseas.



There's a lot of other companies that do this but it doesn't matter as it really only applies to chain retailers such as Guitar Center and ebay is a different matter as I've bought three Schecter's on there so far with no problems and saved around £100-200 on each one by buying them from U.S.


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

Trans white and Trans black on the same guitar is Epic


----------



## Zado

Now we need a special edition in trans matte green


----------



## unadventurer

Is there an actual street date for this yet? All I've heard is late Feb/early March..


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Just got approved for a new credit card with 0% apr for 15 months. I get $100 cash back if I spend $500 in the first 3 months. As soon as that comes in, I'm ordering. Better than waiting for GC or MF.


----------



## Steinmetzify

unadventurer said:


> Is there an actual street date for this yet? All I've heard is late Feb/early March..



Nothing so far that I know of; when I ordered mine the guy that owns the shop and puts the orders in told me the same thing and that's all he knew...he said he'd call if they came in sooner for some reason.


----------



## gigawhat

Got my return and placed my order today. Was told "very soon" when asked when the shipment was expected. Can't wait! Now I shall be counting the days.


----------



## The Reverend

This late February/early March shit has to go. I need this in my life. Gearhoundz told me the same thing. I'm mostly just wasting time until I get that email saying it's been shipped.


----------



## ISuckAtGuitar

I just got an email from gearhounds saying the guitar is on Backorder. Not sure how a backorder works for preorder. I r confused.


----------



## Seventhwave

ISuckAtGuitar said:


> I just got an email from gearhounds saying the guitar is on Backorder. Not sure how a backorder works for preorder. I r confused.



I thought it was discussed in this thread (maybe it was the Schecter thread) that Schecter came out and said any dealers that were offering a special "code" would not be getting the first shipment. They listed a handful of dealers that would be, but Gearhounds wasn't on that list.

Perhaps someone has a link to that.


----------



## ISuckAtGuitar

Seventhwave said:


> I thought it was discussed in this thread (maybe it was the Schecter thread) that Schecter came out and said any dealers that were offering a special "code" would not be getting the first shipment. They listed a handful of dealers that would be, but Gearhounds wasn't on that list.
> 
> Perhaps someone has a link to that.



Oh, I clearly missed that, damn.


----------



## Seventhwave

ISuckAtGuitar said:


> Oh, I clearly missed that, damn.



Found it in the other thread...



> BUYERS BEWARE: Any store using some 'super secret code' to sell this guitar is NOT going to get delivery... and thus just holding YOUR hard earned money. Many of our good dealers that do know of Keith and his music have bought out the first run of these guitars. If you do want one of the KM-7s .. here are a few of our Authorized Dealers that WILL be able to sell you a 1st run, full warrantied KM-7. Drum City GuitarLand , Studio Gears, Bulldog Guitars, Gear Orphanage, and Alpha Music (VA) have bought out the first Domestic run of these.. and Keith is planning to sign these first 50 back-plates. DON'T GET SCREWED ON THIS GUITAR!



Apparently that was posted by Schecter on their FB page.


----------



## ISuckAtGuitar

Seventhwave said:


> Found it in the other thread...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently that was posted by Schecter on their FB page.



Should I cancel my order with GH?!?


----------



## The Reverend

ISuckAtGuitar said:


> Should I cancel my order with GH?!?



I just did. I went with DCGL instead. I talked with someone on Schecter's page today and they said that GH haven't even placed an order yet!


----------



## ISuckAtGuitar

The Reverend said:


> I just did. I went with DCGL instead. I talked with someone on Schecter's page today and they said that GH haven't even placed an order yet!



I just called to cancel and the guy said he's gonna have to have someone call me back. They're probably losing a lot of $ today. If they don't call back within the next 30 minutes I'm calling back. I'll gladly pay the extra $ to get the thing soon. And with the warranty.


----------



## The Reverend

ISuckAtGuitar said:


> I just called to cancel and the guy said he's gonna have to have someone call me back. They're probably losing a lot of $ today. If they don't call back within the next 30 minutes I'm calling back. I'll gladly pay the extra $ to get the thing soon. And with the warranty.



The warranty is really what got me. First-run guitars can have issues, I want to know that my bases are covered in a worst-case scenario. Besides, it's not that much more expensive. 

Keep us updated on what's going on with you. I'm not liking some things I've seen on the internet today. Schecter said that Gearhounds is *not* an Authorized Dealer, and yet Gearhounds say they are on their website. They also told people about a late February/early March delivery date, even though they supposedly haven't even placed an order?

I smell sketch.


----------



## Electric Wizard

The Reverend said:


> I talked with someone on Schecter's page today and they said that GH haven't even placed an order yet!





The Reverend said:


> Schecter said that Gearhounds is *not* an Authorized Dealer, and yet Gearhounds say they are on their website.









Welp, cancelling order.


----------



## Seventhwave

I ordered mine from DCGL a couple weeks back. 

If all this is true about Gearhounds it really sucks for a lot of folks who put in orders there. My first impression was "sounds too good to be true" when I heard about the special code pricing.


----------



## ISuckAtGuitar

Seventhwave said:


> I ordered mine from DCGL a couple weeks back.
> 
> If all this is true about Gearhounds it really sucks for a lot of folks who put in orders there. My first impression was "sounds too good to be true" when I heard about the special code pricing.



Wow I called twice to cancel. They keep saying they're gonna have the "appropriate" person call me back that has authority to do so. They're ....ing stalling and it's pissing me off.


----------



## Seventhwave

ISuckAtGuitar said:


> Wow I called twice to cancel. They keep saying they're gonna have the "appropriate" person call me back that has authority to do so. They're ....ing stalling and it's pissing me off.



Man, that's a drag. Did you order with a credit card? Perhaps you can call your card issuer and explain what's going on. Maybe they can help you out.


----------



## ISuckAtGuitar

Seventhwave said:


> Man, that's a drag. Did you order with a credit card? Perhaps you can call your card issuer and explain what's going on. Maybe they can help you out.



I did charge it on a CC. If I can't speak to someone competent enough to cancel my order tomorrow i'll just dispute the charge. The only thing that sucks is that sometimes it takes weeks to get the credit back. I want to order this thing from somewhere else asap. This is my first 7 and i'm pretty jacked up about it. This experience is slowly turning into a nightmare.


----------



## Seventhwave

Sorry man. Hopefully you can get it cancelled tomorrow.

I haven't dealt with any of the dealers Schecter mentioned except Drum City Guitarland. I've been buying guitars from Jason there since 1998 and never had an issue. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dombey

This sounds like pretty standard business practice to me. The manufacturer wants to maintain reasonable selling prices because it leaves plenty of margin for the sellers. If they didn't, the sellers wouldn't want to stock and sell their products. 
But there are always companies out there like gearhounds that can legally price however they want. So schecter makes sure to sell the first few runs to companies pricing at full street price. That way, effectively, those that are willing to pay more end up paying more, and those willing to wait to save a few hundred bucks end up waiting. It is, basically, legal price discrimination.


----------



## timbucktu123

well shit im gunna cancel my km-7 order through gearhounds and order it through my local dealer or dcgl. but seriously thats bullshit


----------



## Seventhwave

Dombey said:


> This sounds like pretty standard business practice to me. The manufacturer wants to maintain reasonable selling prices because it leaves plenty of margin for the sellers. If they didn't, the sellers wouldn't want to stock and sell their products.
> But there are always companies out there like gearhounds that can legally price however they want. So schecter makes sure to sell the first few runs to companies pricing at full street price. That way, effectively, those that are willing to pay more end up paying more, and those willing to wait to save a few hundred bucks end up waiting. It is, basically, legal price discrimination.



Gearhounds can price however they want. No argument there. 

Though, It raises a red flag for me when you have an item that's as popular as the KM-7 + limited availability (first batch of production has already been purchased by dealers) + plenty of people ready and willing to shell out a grand for it so they can get one as soon as they hit the street,... yet Gearhounds decides the best way to meet that demand is to price them $200-$250 less than everyone else??  Seems like a dumb business move to me.

You have Schecter saying GH hasn't even placed an order for these guitars. On top of that, they claim GH is not even an authorized dealer???

I don't know what they're up to, but it certainly doesn't look good.


----------



## KBMW

Hi.. I'm new.

I ordered one from gear hounds about two weeks ago. I just went on the site and the guitar isn't even listed now. Looks like I'll be getting a refund in the morning. No good. Especially since the guy on the phone told me they had xxx numbers of black ones available for pre order in the first batch. Wonder what's up with that if they didn't even place the order with Schecter.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Seventhwave said:


> ...
> 
> You have Schecter saying GH hasn't even placed an order for these guitars. On top of that, they claim GH is not even an authorized dealer???
> 
> I don't know what they're up to, but it certainly doesn't look good.



According to Schecter's web site, Gear hounds is not an authorized dealer, that's a fact. Here is what you can do to check:
1. Go to: Dealer Search
2. Type in 92595, that's the zip code for GH address from their web site.
3. I got a long list of dealers (shops below are within 50 miles), GH is nowhere to be found, their short online dealers list doesn't have GH either.
=====================
Search Results for: 92595
Guitar Center #127 - Murrieta
(5.3 mi)24370 Village Park, Murrieta, CA, 92562
951-698-9200
Product Line: Diamond Series
Studio Gears
(14.3 mi)34083 Turtle Creek Street, Temecula, CA, 92592
951-303-0551
Product Line: Custom Shop, Diamond Series
Guitar Center #122 - El Toro
(25.9 mi)23811 El Toro Rd., Lake Forest, CA, 92630
949-609-0077
Product Line: Diamond Series
Dusty's Guitar
(31.1 mi)1609 S. Coast Hwy., Oceanside, CA, 92054
760-757-6209
Product Line: Diamond Series
Guitar Center #117 - San Bernardino
(31.2 mi)925 East Hospitality Lane, San Bernadino, CA, 92408
909-383-3700
Product Line: Diamond Series
Guitar Center #111 - San Marcos
(34.3 mi)712 Center Dr., San Marcos, CA, 92069
760-735-8050
Product Line: Diamond Series
Music & Sound Zone
(34.9 mi)18019 Sky Park Circle, Irvine, CA, 92614
949-553-0776
Product Line: Diamond Series
Sam Ash Music Stores
(35.9 mi)Ontario Mills S/C 4449 Mills Circle , Ontario, CA, 91764
909-484-3550
Product Line: Diamond Series
Guitar Center #121- Rancho Cucamonga
(37.1 mi)12479 Foothill Blvd., Rancho Cucamonga, CA, 91739
909-899-9843
Product Line: Diamond Series
Guitar Center
(38.4 mi)20 City Blvd. W, Orange, CA, 92868
(714) 385-9607
Product Line: Diamond Series
Guitar Center #114 - Fountain Valley
(39.5 mi)18361 Euclid St., Fountain Valley, CA, 92708
714-241-9140
Product Line: Diamond Series
Guitar Center #119 - Brea
(42.3 mi)606 S. Brea Blvd., Brea, CA, 92821
714-672-0103
Product Line: Diamond Series
Sam Ash Music Stores
(43.2 mi)14200 Beach Blvd. , Westminster, CA, 92683-4522
714-899-2122
Product Line: Diamond Series
Styles Music
(43.7 mi)777 E. Foothill Blvd., Pomona, CA, 91767
909-621-0549
Product Line: Diamond Series
Neal's Music
(43.8 mi)6908 Warner Ave., Huntington Beach, CA, 92647
(714) 842-9965
Product Line: Diamond Series
Sam Ash Music Stores
(45.7 mi)18031 Gale Avenue, City of Industry, CA, 91748
626-839-8177
Product Line: Diamond Series
Sam Ash Music Stores
(49.6 mi)12651 Artesia Blvd. , Cerritos, CA, 90703-8501
562-468-1107
Product Line: Diamond Series
Musicians Outlet
(50.0 mi)418 Paseo Vista Circle, Palm Desert, CA, 92260
714-341-3171
Product Line: Diamond Series
Guitar Center #115 - Covina
(50.0 mi)1054 N. Azusa Ave., Covina, CA, 91722
626-967-7911
Product Line: Diamond Series
=====================

So, I'm not really sure what GH are doing claiming they are authorized dealers, they should contact Schecter and get this sorted out if it is a mistake.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I guess that's what Schecter meant by this a month ago:



> BUYERS BEWARE: Any store using some 'super secret code' to sell this guitar is NOT going to get delivery... and thus just holding YOUR hard earned money. Many of our good dealers that do know of Keith and his music have bought out the first run of these guitars. If you do want one of the KM-7s .. here are a few of our Authorized Dealers that WILL be able to sell you a 1st run, full warrantied KM-7. Drum City GuitarLand , Studio Gears, Bulldog Guitars, Gear Orphanage, and Alpha Music (VA) have bought out the first Domestic run of these.. and Keith is planning to sign these first 50 back-plates. DON'T GET SCREWED ON THIS GUITAR!


----------



## jeleopard

User Name said:


> if anyone gets their hands on one. i will ....ing sell you my soul for it.



I'll sell anyone my soul+my RGA121 for one.


----------



## Light121

ISuckAtGuitar said:


> I just called to cancel and the guy said he's gonna have to have someone call me back.



They did that crap when I canceled my DKA7 order last year! They finally called back hours later and said 
"Oh we meant to tell you that Jackson shipped our first batch to us a few days ago! You should have your guitar in a week or two."

Reading through here, it seems highly likely that they may have never had access to that guitar either...

I decided to not trust that and INSISTED a refund (which they begrudgingly agree'd to). If any of you guys have GH orders out and asked to cancel, stay on their ass about it. They will try everything to work around a refund.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

LOL gearhounds
im gonna hit up the authorized guys and see what i can get worked out


----------



## SilverSSV

I see Gearhounds havent got any schecters listed anymore.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I guess Schecter gave them the shitlist.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Looks like it. They took on loads of pre-orders at quite a discount but they wouldn't even be receiving the guitars in the initial batch.


----------



## Dombey

Ok I have an email into gearhounds myself. Didn't cancel my order, but told them I want to know the scoop and that I will be reporting out on the web my experience with them... So it is a choose-your-own-adventure situation. 

At the end of the day, once all the pre order mania goes away, schecter wants to sell guitars. Even if they take GH off the authorized list, all that means is that schecter doesn't sell to them directly. Meaning, any distributor out there that can get ahold of a km-7 can still supply it to GH. So the real question is "when does the km-7 hit distribution"


----------



## HaloHat

The first run is only 50 guitars? Really? Interesting. Betcha DCGL is half of them...

Only 50? Wonder how many of the new Loomis are in the first run of those?


----------



## ISuckAtGuitar

Dombey said:


> Ok I have an email into gearhounds myself. Didn't cancel my order, but told them I want to know the scoop and that I will be reporting out on the web my experience with them... So it is a choose-your-own-adventure situation.
> 
> At the end of the day, once all the pre order mania goes away, schecter wants to sell guitars. Even if they take GH off the authorized list, all that means is that schecter doesn't sell to them directly. Meaning, any distributor out there that can get ahold of a km-7 can still supply it to GH. So the real question is "when does the km-7 hit distribution"



You won't get a response. I emailed them yesterday after getting an email saying the guitar has been backordered. No response. Then I called twice to try and cancel the order and they kept giving me the run around saying they'd have someone call me back to cancel.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

It took me ages to get a refund from them and that was because they couldn't sell to me since I was ordering from abroad.


----------



## ISuckAtGuitar

Lorcan Ward said:


> It took me ages to get a refund from them and that was because they couldn't sell to me since I was ordering from abroad.



I just got 2 cancelation emails from GH so I think I'm good to go. The question is now, who can I order it from that is reliable? DCGL doesn't seem to have an option to buy on their site.. :\


----------



## Eclipse

This guitar has luminlay?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ISuckAtGuitar said:


> I just got 2 cancelation emails from GH so I think I'm good to go. The question is now, who can I order it from that is reliable? DCGL doesn't seem to have an option to buy on their site.. :\



Check under the product description. 

And DCGL is one of Schecter's top dealers, or Capitol and Bulldog(?) Guitars.


----------



## Dombey

Well I just took one off eBay from gear orphanage. 
Now I'll see about a refund from GH. Worst case I get it for $799 at some point and I'll either have two tunings or sell it to an international buyer off of here.


----------



## unadventurer

Wow this blew up! I'm really glad I went with Gear Orphanage through Reverb.com

They got 6 of 50 according to Jason at GO. I'm gonna pay off the guitar today with federal refund $$$. I'm wondering if I should throw it up on the forum once it ships. 

I need those pesky 100 posts for classified ads!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

"They are not an Authorized dealer, and SALES tells me they have not placed any 2014 orders. I suggest a REFUND and we will help you get one of the 1st 75 (which are being signed by Keith) Please see the post on main"

Looks like GH aren't even getting the 2014 range in.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Yikes. Glad I didn't prematurely jump on GH like I almost did. I'm starting to GAS really hard for one of these stupid things. My damn tax return isn't coming in for another few days, and the card that'll get me $100 off won't show up for another weekish. I may end up missing out on these for a little while yet.


----------



## Chrisjd

Just ordered mine from Amazon last night. Not sure why more people aren't going this route. Free shipping and the lowest price out there.


----------



## Dombey

All, 
I DID hear back from Gearhounds, via email AND a phone call. 
Here is the scoop: 
-GH found out yesterday that they were no longer a Schecter Authorized dealer. They had been one since 2005. I didn't inquire why, and I don't really care. 
-The delays in getting back to people is in all likelihood due to a firestorm over there trying to figure out why they aren't a dealer anymore...
-At this point they are calling and canceling orders. I received a refund notice without asking for one - so as they get to you, you can expect the same. 

All in all, excellent customer service in an understandable circumstance. I know GH has had some good rep for customer service and many might be questioning that after this experience, but you can't extract facts out of people that don't have them - it looks like they are making it right and props to them for that.


----------



## Electric Wizard

I just got an email confirming my cancellation. No follow up yet via email or phone, and no money back in my account yet, but it's a start. Now to decide whether to roll the dice again with Amazon or play it safe with DCGL.


----------



## Guitarrags

Electric Wizard said:


> I just got an email confirming my cancellation. No follow up yet via email or phone, and no money back in my account yet, but it's a start. Now to decide whether to roll the dice again with Amazon or play it safe with DCGL.



Can u explain a bit on what u mean by role the dice with Amazon?


----------



## sirshredsalot

Chrisjd said:


> Just ordered mine from Amazon last night. Not sure why more people aren't going this route. Free shipping and the lowest price out there.



Amazon "temporarily out of stock" That was a good price too..did your order actually go through?


----------



## Chrisjd

sirshredsalot said:


> Amazon "temporarily out of stock" That was a good price too..did your order actually go through?



It did. I even talked to a customer service rep about it and she said i will be notified as soon as they are ready to ship.


----------



## ISuckAtGuitar

Dombey said:


> All,
> I DID hear back from Gearhounds, via email AND a phone call.
> Here is the scoop:
> -GH found out yesterday that they were no longer a Schecter Authorized dealer. They had been one since 2005. I didn't inquire why, and I don't really care.
> -The delays in getting back to people is in all likelihood due to a firestorm over there trying to figure out why they aren't a dealer anymore...
> -At this point they are calling and canceling orders. I received a refund notice without asking for one - so as they get to you, you can expect the same.
> 
> All in all, excellent customer service in an understandable circumstance. I know GH has had some good rep for customer service and many might be questioning that after this experience, but you can't extract facts out of people that don't have them - it looks like they are making it right and props to them for that.



I got the same emails/call. I went ahead and ordered from DCGL. They said they'd hopefully be shipping in 2-4 weeks...


----------



## gigawhat

Chrisjd said:


> It did. I even talked to a customer service rep about it and she said i will be notified as soon as they are ready to ship.



Just something to take note of, that's being stocked by Amazon, not a 3rd party vendor. So your not going to get it till Amazon's order is fulfilled, which I'm assuming is down the line a little bit, as I'm sure their priorities in quickly stocking the latest, greatest guitars is gonna be significantly less than an actual music shop. But don't quote me on this, I'm only making an educated guess on the time.

But on the flipside, it's being fulfilled by Amazon, so your guaranteed AAAAA+ customer service. And a sweet price.

So yeah, just food for thought. That's actually one of the reasons I went with the Axe Palace instead of Amazon or GH.


----------



## Chrisjd

gigawhat said:


> Just something to take note of, that's being stocked by Amazon, not a 3rd party vendor. So your not going to get it till Amazon's order is fulfilled, which I'm assuming is down the line a little bit, as I'm sure their priorities in quickly stocking the latest, greatest guitars is gonna be significantly less than an actual music shop. But don't quote me on this, I'm only making an educated guess on the time.
> 
> But on the flipside, it's being fulfilled by Amazon, so your guaranteed AAAAA+ customer service. And a sweet price.
> 
> So yeah, just food for thought. That's actually one of the reasons I went with the Axe Palace instead of Amazon or GH.



Thanks for the insight. I am totally ok with this approach. I am fine getting the 2nd or 3rd batch and waiting another month. I get free 2 day shipping through amazon prime so I know it won't be banged around on a truck for a week.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Guitarrags said:


> Can u explain a bit on what u mean by role the dice with Amazon?


See Gigawhat's post. I just mean that it could be a while before Amazon gets any stock. Or maybe it won't be, who knows?

I'm probably just going to go with DCGL since I just want the damn thing.


----------



## Chrisjd

Wow, Amazon put their price on this guitar back at $999. Looks like I JUST squeaked by when I ordered last night.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

My gas got the best of me. Put a deposit down at DCGL. I get to pay the remaining $899 whenever they're ready to ship it out. I was told they're expecting their first shipment in 3-4 weeks. I'm stupidly excited now that I've placed an order. This'll be the first signature model I bought in part because of the name attached to it. (2nd sig I've bought overall, the other I sold to help fund this.)


----------



## HOLYDIVER

got in on this, gear orphanage. should be among the first people to receive it. i am excite


----------



## dedsouth333

I'm trying so hard to wait on this and not a single one of you "I just put an order in" guys is helping even a little, tiny bit.

I can see it now. I'm not going to last long. I bet I will have one ordered before the week is out. If I don't miss the first run that is... I do and don't hope that happens. I'm completely torn by this.


----------



## Dombey

from Gear Orphanage this morning: 
You Ordered Black.... With signature. They are due in March. We will be updating you with a Better ETA as we get closer. This is a Pre-Order.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Dedsouth, that was me all this past week. It became too much to handle. I was going to order in a couple weeks anyway, but when I sent DCGL an email they said I could put a deposit down to basically get on the "list." I took my break at work just to call and order. This is how pitiful I am.


----------



## sirshredsalot

I would prefer getting it through amazon..you guys lucked out with that price. Insanely fast shipping. You amazon guys are likely gonna be the first ones to get the guitars.


----------



## dedsouth333

Señor Voorhees;3924878 said:


> Dedsouth, that was me all this past week. It became too much to handle. I was going to order in a couple weeks anyway, but when I sent DCGL an email they said I could put a deposit down to basically get on the "list." I took my break at work just to call and order. This is how pitiful I am.



I feel your pain. I'm so weak-willed atm it's not even funny. This is going to happen. Even if I have to sell my damn soul, and I'll feel bad about it all the way up until I play it.


----------



## The Reverend

Yeah, so I got cancellation emails from Gearhounds and a phone call stating basically the same thing as the email. I'm glad they handled it quickly, I was getting a little paranoid. To be fair, they offered me some BRJs instead...

Yeah, no.

I got an email from DCGL today about getting on the list, I'm going to call tomorrow when they're open. I hope they still have a few slots! I was also considering Amazon (who are Authorized, by the way, guys) but if the price has gone up I may as well get the great set-up and shit by DCGL. 

Y'all don't take my place on the list!


----------



## philkilla

I squeaked by and got my order from amazon too at $787!


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Neat how some folks managed to get it so cheap. What did amazon have it up for? I'm not too worried about it since I basically get $100 off anyway, plus the setup, tshirt, etc that dcgl offers. Not that a tshirt swayed my decision to get from them. I figured they were reliable, since schecter is always talking about them on Facebook. Seemed very friendly from the brief phone call, too.


----------



## Dombey

interesting about the amazon pricing. If I had to guess why Gearhounds got 86'd from Schecter's authorized list, it was due to discounting and codes and generally not adhering to Minimum Advertised Pricing.
Yet, here is amazon selling it for $12 less than the best deal I recall seeing from GH. 
If Schecter really did cut GH because of pricing practices and they are letting amazon get away with it because they are amazon, that is some weak sauce on Schecter's part.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Amazon fixed their pricing, it looks like. The KM-7 is $999/$1049 again.


----------



## DC23

Damn. The $799 was so tempting but I'm in Canada and it wouldn't ship up here


----------



## ImNotAhab

DC23 said:


> Damn. The $799 was so tempting but I'm in Canada and it wouldn't ship up here



God Damned Amazon.


----------



## Chrisjd

Señor Voorhees;3925651 said:


> Neat how some folks managed to get it so cheap. What did amazon have it up for? I'm not too worried about it since I basically get $100 off anyway, plus the setup, tshirt, etc that dcgl offers. Not that a tshirt swayed my decision to get from them. I figured they were reliable, since schecter is always talking about them on Facebook. Seemed very friendly from the brief phone call, too.



Amazon sold it for $787 with free shipping. Not a bad price at all.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

wonder if the amazon orders will be out early? if so, i wish i got in on that too 
oh well


----------



## Electric Wizard

Talked to both Gearhounds and DCGL today. The guy at Gearhounds was very forthcoming about everything. Schecter did drop GH over the pricing issue, though the rep said that they've done this for several years and only now did Schecter get mad about it. There were 24 total preorders through them.

DGCL said they'd be getting the shipments in first, which would be 3 - 4 weeks. I'm inclined to believe them about being first since Schecter has been plugging them so much.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Sort of a shame about GH, but it's not terribly surprising schecter would get mad. Not sure why they didn't fuss earlier though. I'm surprised GH only had 24 pre orders. I wonder what dcgl has for orders.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

Electric Wizard said:


> Talked to both Gearhounds and DCGL today. The guy at Gearhounds was very forthcoming about everything. Schecter did drop GH over the pricing issue, though the rep said that they've done this for several years and only now did Schecter get mad about it. There were 24 total preorders through them.
> 
> DGCL said they'd be getting the shipments in first, which would be 3 - 4 weeks. I'm inclined to believe them about being first since Schecter has been plugging them so much.


gearh orphanage should get them first due to very close proximity, unless they are sending them to dcgl earlier for some reason


----------



## Dombey

Yeah unless there is literally a conscious decision to send them to the others later or after dcgl for some reason (which seems weird), you would think all authorized dealers who got orders on for the first run would be shipped at the same time. You wouldn't expect batching because the first run was done all at once to reduce tooling costs, and I'm sure Keith sat down and signed the first run all at once.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I have the feeling that most, if not all, of the signed ones are going through dcgl. Even before these went on presale anywhere, Schecter told me to email dcgl if I wanted to place an order. Iirc, this was before they even officially released the price. Not that it matters to me since I was hella late to the pre order party, so a nice heartfelt ".... you" to whoever gets the signed ones. lol


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Schecter said there would be about 50 in the first batch so presumably half those will of to DCGL and the rest to the other retailers they mentioned on Facebook.


----------



## Dombey

yeah it doesn't seem like good business practice to hold your authorized dealers to a minimum price point ($999) and then turn around and send all of the first batch to a single dealer. I'm assuming they all got allocations based on schecter sales volume in those stores. 
As a legit operation with 100% positive feedback on eBay, I am expecting gear orphanage to deliver on what was advertised and what I paid for...trans black, signed. Which means it came from the first run...which means either DCGL isn't getting all of them, or Keith is signing more than the first batch, or gear orphanage is jerking me around...if it is the latter then you'll hear about it on this thread.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

I signed a whole bunch of guitars, and they're sending me 50 more cavity covers to sign this week. If any of you ordered one, and it isn't signed, I'd be surprised. But, if for whatever reason you don't get a signed one, and it's something you really want, I can probably send you a signed cavity cover. Not a big deal at all to me! I'd be happy to do that for you.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

This news is good news to me.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Keith, that's way cool of you. Thanks for designing a sick guitar and helping to keep the price point down. I think it's cool that after everything you've accomplished you'll still come on here and help out the guys that ordered your guitar. Nice job man. 

Got mine on preorder from a couple nice guys in MN, at Capitol Guitars. Signed or not, I'm stoked as hell to have this as my first 7; the specs couldn't have been better designed for what I wanted. Thanks!


----------



## Chrisjd

steinmetzify said:


> Keith, that's way cool of you. Thanks for designing a sick guitar and helping to keep the price point down. I think it's cool that after everything you've accomplished you'll still come on here and help out the guys that ordered your guitar. Nice job man.
> 
> Got mine on preorder from a couple nice guys in MN, at Capitol Guitars. Signed or not, I'm stoked as hell to have this as my first 7; the specs couldn't have been better designed for what I wanted. Thanks!



I know Capitol Guitars fairly well. I live 20 minutes away. Cool guitar shop and an honest crew that work there.


----------



## Steinmetzify

^ nice man; buddy of mine that lives there recommended them, and I've bought a few things thru em. Nice guys, always give me a smoking deal on everything. I'm glad to support small businesses that do it right.


----------



## Forkface

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I signed a whole bunch of guitars, and they're sending me 50 more cavity covers to sign this week. If any of you ordered one, and it isn't signed, I'd be surprised. But, if for whatever reason you don't get a signed one, and it's something you really want, I can probably send you a signed cavity cover. Not a big deal at all to me! I'd be happy to do that for you.



that is awesome, but wouldn't that anger some of the dealers? I mean, maybe they want/like the exclusivity of having singed guitars. just speculation though


----------



## Señor Voorhees

The dealers really don't have a say in it I would think. It's not like they're being advertised as signed, the just are. I doubt anyone would be angered by it. And if they are, then .... em'. Unless it happens to be schecter themselves who would be angered, which they shouldn't be since they're giving him piles of the things to sign.


----------



## timbucktu123

so i just ordered a km-7 and a jl-7 from drum city guitarland


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nicely done sir.


----------



## MJS

timbucktu123 said:


> so i just ordered a km-7 and a jl-7 from drum city guitarland



Finally, someone comes up with a sensible solution for deciding between the two.


----------



## Zado

timbucktu123 said:


> so i just ordered a km-7 and a jl-7 from drum city guitarland


You will have to review and post tons of pics for both of them,I hope you knew that already


----------



## Dombey

timbucktu123 said:


> so i just ordered a km-7 and a jl-7 from drum city guitarland



Your spouse...is a keeper. 


I have to know though...what drove you to get both? 
-Just pure GAS
-wanted to set them up different (tunings, lead/rhythm)
-just wanted to see which one you like better (sell the other one)
-just because you can

?


----------



## timbucktu123

Quote:
Finally, someone comes up with a sensible solution for deciding between the two.  
yeah i wanted both so it seemed like the best solution
Quote:
You will have to review and post tons of pics for both of them,I hope you knew that already 
ill try my best i might do a youtube vid or 2 for them but i haven't decided yet


Dombey said:


> Your spouse...is a keeper.
> 
> 
> I have to know though...what drove you to get both?
> -Just pure GAS
> -wanted to set them up different (tunings, lead/rhythm)
> -just wanted to see which one you like better (sell the other one)
> -just because you can
> 
> ?[/QUOTE/]
> yeah i really wanted both so
> if i had a spouse she would be a winner but alas im just a nerdy teenager who just sold his prs. but with the exception of selling the one i like less pretty much all of the above. i wanted them both just because i can and so i have a seven string for leads and one for rhythms( one in b stanadard and the other in drop a)
> 
> EDIT:god i hate the formatting on this site sometimes


----------



## Señor Voorhees

In all honesty, who needs a reason to get more than one guitar? haha!

I can think of like ten guitars I'd order right now if I had the money for it.


----------



## DC23

Happy to report that I've also joined the club and put a deposit down on a KM-7 today! I'm in Canada so I will update on eta...it surely won't be when you USA folks will get yours...and certainly won't be as cheap


----------



## Steinmetzify

There's gonna be an UNPRECEDENTED amount of NGDs for the exact same guitar lol.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I vote for a combined thread where everyone who gets one records a little demo track/riff with it. That way it won't just be the same old thing over and over again. Not that I think it's possible to get tired of looking at them.


----------



## The Reverend

Señor Voorhees;3929880 said:


> I vote for a combined thread where everyone who gets one records a little demo track/riff with it. That way it won't just be the same old thing over and over again. Not that I think it's possible to get tired of looking at them.



That actually wouldn't be too bad of an idea. I don't know that this site has ever had so many people all buying the same guitar. We'd save everyone the hassle of seeing twenty different NGD threads!


----------



## Steinmetzify

I just finished a drum jammy thing on another site; this is a great idea. Someone throw down a drum track for us all and we can do something. I'm in.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Holy .... you guys, that is a great idea. Could it be any more appropriate to get people to do their own online gear demo than with a Keith Merrow sig?

I still want to post an NGD for the rep though. ;P



The Reverend said:


> I don't know that this site has ever had so many people all buying the same guitar.


The RG8 comes to mind.


----------



## The Reverend

Electric Wizard said:


> Holy .... you guys, that is a great idea. Could it be any more appropriate to get people to do their own online gear demo than with a Keith Merrow sig?
> 
> I still want to post an NGD for the rep though. ;P
> 
> 
> The RG8 comes to mind.



This is true, there were a shitload of NGDs for that. There were a LOT of white RG8 threads popping up for a while.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

steinmetzify said:


> I just finished a drum jammy thing on another site; this is a great idea. Someone throw down a drum track for us all and we can do something. I'm in.



I might try to get something thrown together over the next day or two, but I'm not the best at coming up with drum grooves so I wouldn't count on me 100%. If I manage something, I'll upload it somewhere in a .zip file with midi included so people who are better at drum processing can maybe make better use of it. It'll be fun having a not so daunting musical task to complete, even if nobody ends up partaking. 

It's not a competition or anything, so people should also feel free to do their own entirely different thing, if they're even interested.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Don't stress yourself or anything, brother......just thought it'd be cool to see what interpretations people did with the same drums and the same new guitar, you know? And yeah, not a competition at all.....anybody or everybody could just do their own thing.


----------



## Seventhwave

Will Keith be doing a NGD video with said drum track?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Seventhwave said:


> Will Keith be doing a NGD video with said drum track?



Pretty sure not...but that'd be cool as hell.


----------



## The Reverend

Seventhwave said:


> Will Keith be doing a NGD video with said drum track?



I think we should guilt him into it!


----------



## zilla

DC23 said:


> Happy to report that I've also joined the club and put a deposit down on a KM-7 today! I'm in Canada so I will update on eta...it surely won't be when you USA folks will get yours...and certainly won't be as cheap



Did you order from Axe?

What was their ETA? how much?


----------



## DC23

zilla said:


> Did you order from Axe?
> 
> What was their ETA? how much?



Yep, from Axe. They weren't sure about ETA exactly but it looks like the price is $1174.00. It's not $799.99 but it's reasonable, I think!


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Recycled some drums from a song I've been working on. If anyone's interested in doing the whole "jam alongside a drum track" thing. Sorry it's on 4shared. I'm not a big fan of 4shared, but I had an account from a while ago and it gets the job done.

There are two .wav files. One is a shorter segment and probably more ideal for something along these lines. The other is the full song drum track. I'm pretty sure I gave a thorough listen so I don't think there are any errors in the render, but let me know if you notice anything. I've been in a hurry, as I don't like being down in my basement for long periods of time. (It's obnoxiously cold.)

Drums - Download - 4shared

On more related news, I got my credit card in the mail today and should be paying off the rest of the guitar tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Dombey

Schecter's Facebook updated today and said "shipping soon". 
At the same time... Gear Orphanage's eBay listing for their lone remaining TBB KM-7 has said 2/19 - 2/24 as the ship date for a while... It just updated to 2/20 to 2/24. 

We are getting closer!!


----------



## Zado

_..Meanwhile in the poor Italy_...

a friend of mine,which is a schecterdealer,just received the list with new schecter prices for our country.It happens that Schecter Hellraiser extreme's MRSP has increased from 1400 to 1600 (so the overall street price will reach 1500-1550).

My buddy is still asking if this is some kind of joke or there's a mistake bout it.

The huge increase will likely affect the KM-7 too,and considering 1500 is almost twice the salary of many workers here,and that's pretty hard to see anyone buying a korean instrument (no matter how cool or well made) for the price,I foresee Schecter not be sold/imported in Italy anymore in the near future


----------



## Dombey

How much does it actually cost to get a product to the EU from the US, shipping and taxes?
If you can get ahold of one for $799 at some point with no sales tax, seems reasonable that you could ship to someone in the EU.... Save them some money and make a few bucks yourself. Crazy international pricing pretty much invented arbitrage.


----------



## chopeth

Zado said:


> _..Meanwhile in the poor Italy_...
> 
> a friend of mine,which is a schecterdealer,just received the list with new schecter prices for our country.It happens that Schecter Hellraiser extreme's MRSP has increased from 1400 to 1600&#8364; (so the overall street price will reach 1500-1550&#8364.
> 
> My buddy is still asking if this is some kind of joke or there's a mistake bout it.
> 
> The huge increase will likely affect the KM-7 too,and considering 1500&#8364; is almost twice the salary of many workers here,and that's pretty hard to see anyone buying a korean instrument (no matter how cool or well made) for the price,I foresee Schecter not be sold/imported in Italy anymore in the near future



I guess it'll be the same in Spain. Very few people is going to be able to afford such a high price for an instrument worth half the price it is rumoured. 
Bye bye, Schecter!


----------



## Zado

chopeth said:


> I guess it'll be the same in Spain. Very few people is going to be able to afford such a high price for an instrument worth half the price it is rumoured.
> Bye bye, Schecter!


It may be true or not for other UE countries,no idea yet...I'll wait and see how will be the KM-7 priced here,you know,some shop might have some serious discounts (like it happens nowadays) and stuff like that...but no doubt noone would ever buy a 1500-1600&#8364; schecter,not because "it's not good enough",there are just many other options out there.One can get a mayones setius GTM for less,which has a way higher liutheristic worth: you pay 1500&#8364; for the instrument itself,not 1000&#8364; for the guitar + 600&#8364; for bureaucracy.


----------



## unadventurer

Dombey said:


> Schecter's Facebook updated today and said "shipping soon".
> At the same time... Gear Orphanage's eBay listing for their lone remaining TBB KM-7 has said 2/19 - 2/24 as the ship date for a while... It just updated to 2/20 to 2/24.
> 
> We are getting closer!!



Can it really be true?? *waits not so patiently for a call from Gear Orphanage* I'm really tempted to make a drive up to LA so I don't have to wait a day or two. I got my case from Sweetwater yesterday. A sad, sad, lonely empty case...


----------



## fc3603

unadventurer said:


> Can it really be true?? *waits not so patiently for a call from Gear Orphanage* I'm really tempted to make a drive up to LA so I don't have to wait a day or two. I got my case from Sweetwater yesterday. A sad, sad, lonely empty case...



I'm looking forward to get a case too. Which model will fit? 
Did you get this one?
Schecter SGR-1C | Sweetwater.com


----------



## unadventurer

fc3603 said:


> I'm looking forward to get a case too. Which model will fit?
> Did you get this one?
> Schecter SGR-1C | Sweetwater.com



Yes sir! Thats the one listed on the Schecter site under the KM-7. FYI the interior is blue on the one I got.. I know it can be a gamble on whether it'll be red or blue.


----------



## Triple-J

Just spotted the KM-7 listed on GuitarGuitar in the UK for £919 with an arrival date of 28th Feb I'm liking the price as it's not that different to other sigs such as the Loomis but they're only getting one in stock which is a bit of a shocker.


----------



## Zado

Triple-J said:


> Just spotted the KM-7 listed on GuitarGuitar in the *UK for £919* with an arrival date of 28th Feb I'm liking the price as it's not that different to other sigs such as the Loomis but they're only getting one in stock which is a bit of a shocker.


 I could order one for 1200 from them


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Prototype KM-6s.


----------



## Dombey

^sweet!
I mean, I don't know why you would want a 6 when you can have a 7, but...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If the KM-6 ends up being 26.5'', I'm be more inclined to go more towards it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

All same specs? I'm getting the black in the 7....if it's as solid as I hope it is, I might have to get the 6 in white 'for my daughter'.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Considering the market for 6's is more desirable to the general public, I'm not surprised and think it's a good move on Schecter's part. Any idea what the pickups are? Do they make sentient's and Nazgul's in 6 string? 

Unless its a stupidly long scale (27 or more) I don't really have any desire to get a new six. My wallet is thanking me I'm sure.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Several of the new Schecters come with 6-string Nazgul and Sentients.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Yeah, I just read in the comments that he mentioned it is indeed six string versions of the same pups. That's awesome. Also, looks like the KM6's are gonna be pretty successful alongside the 7's. It's thrilling seeing an artist like him get this much recognition.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Schecter shared the picture and posted this:



> so there IS talk of a KM-6 for late 2014! We should be shipping the 1st KM-7s to dealers within the next 2 week too


----------



## Zado

Nice seeing a KM-6 on the way


1800 here in UE


----------



## aneurysm

@Zado, you´re choking aren´t you


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

I have zero need for 6's anymore, but a KM-6 baritone with all the same specs and stuff... I can make a reason. The Banshee looks pretty sweet too! 

It'll be cool to A/B a Nazgul 6 vs. the Black Winter 6 in my Schuldiner Stealth.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Ordered and paid for just now. $999 free shipping and a free case. I love small guitar stores. Big box stores can piss off.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

steinmetzify said:


> Ordered and paid for just now. $999 free shipping and a free case. I love small guitar stores. Big box stores can piss off.



Where'd you order from? If it's not an authorized Schecter dealer, you may be in for a bit of a wait, or am I wrong in assuming this? For that price it's worth it either way. (whether you have to wait or not.)

After cash back, I paid about the same to get it from DCGL. Initially wasn't going to get a case, but I'd really rather have the damn thing show up in one piece.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Señor Voorhees;3935165 said:


> Where'd you order from? If it's not an authorized Schecter dealer, you may be in for a bit of a wait, or am I wrong in assuming this? For that price it's worth it either way. (whether you have to wait or not.)
> 
> After cash back, I paid about the same to get it from DCGL. Initially wasn't going to get a case, but I'd really rather have the damn thing show up in one piece.



Capitol Guitars in MN....done business with em before and they always work with me. They're not an authorized dealer according to the website, but it's ok.....I'd rather do business with guys I've worked with before. If it's a few days or a week after you guys get yours, I'm cool. Plus since it's out of state, there was no tax. I dig that.....$999 all in for the case and shipping works for me, and I get the personal touch; stickers and swag from a cool shop, and I get to help out cool guys that do it right.

I'll be jonesing after you guys get yours, but I'm ok with it.


----------



## TraE

Bought a nice 6 string strat 2 days ago from GC.. discovered this guitars existence yesterday and took the Strat back today in exchange for this. I had a 15% coupon that I used for Presidents Day and the GM from GC was nice enough to take the 15% off the guitar, so it took off a nice $150, which I used to buy the case. Shipping was free obviously since all large music corps seem to do that now. I also decided to get 3 yr coverage (includes refrets and serious or minor accidents) for $170, which is a pretty great deal IMO. While supporting smaller music businesses is rad, I don't think it's appropriate to say "big box stores can piss off" (quoting steinmetzify). They have their place.

EDIT/NOTE: I purchased the strat on President's day weekend but didn't receive it until 2/18.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Completely appropriate for my situation. Glad you had a good experience though. Big box stores get no more of my $.


----------



## TraE

steinmetzify said:


> Completely appropriate for my situation. Glad you had a good experience though. Big box stores get no more of my $.


Ah, sorry to hear you had a sour experience, man. Either way, I think we're both going to be enjoying the shit out of this guitar once we get it. I'm super stoked.


----------



## kylea1

steinmetzify said:


> Capitol Guitars in MN....done business with em before and they always work with me. They're not an authorized dealer according to the website, but it's ok.....I'd rather do business with guys I've worked with before. If it's a few days or a week after you guys get yours, I'm cool. Plus since it's out of state, there was no tax. I dig that.....$999 all in for the case and shipping works for me, and I get the personal touch; stickers and swag from a cool shop, and I get to help out cool guys that do it right.
> 
> I'll be jonesing after you guys get yours, but I'm ok with it.



A few days or a week? You're going to be waiting several months for the second run


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

kylea1 said:


> A few days or a week? You're going to be waiting several months for the second run



Maybe a month, but not "several" months for the second run. They're pretty quick about filling these orders. 

I was told yesterday that they're starting to ship out the first run to dealers who ordered them now. Second run won't be far behind.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

TraE said:


> ...
> I also decided to get 3 yr coverage (includes refrets and serious or minor accidents) for $170, which is a pretty great deal IMO.
> ...



Great! But I was wondering why do you need a refret insurance with the SS frets?


----------



## CanniballistiX

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I have zero need for 6's anymore, but a KM-6 baritone with all the same specs and stuff... I can make a reason. The Banshee looks pretty sweet too!
> 
> It'll be cool to A/B a Nazgul 6 vs. the Black Winter 6 in my Schuldiner Stealth.


 
My Banshee-8 A absolutely rules, I'm sure the 7's will be amazing as well!


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Exciting. I've been gassing for this thing for so long, it'll be sweet to finally have it in my hands. Here's to hoping I have the day it shows up on my doorstep off.

edit: @Stuck in a dream, perhaps you won't need it for refrets, but it still covers "oops, I dropped it/oops it fell down" accidents. (among other things) The insurance is totally not a necessity, but it sure is nice knowing you have it in case something does happen.


----------



## Panacea224

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Maybe a month, but not "several" months for the second run. They're pretty quick about filling these orders.
> 
> I was told yesterday that they're starting to ship out the first run to dealers who ordered them now. Second run won't be far behind.



Awesome, I have one coming from the first run... Can't wait.


----------



## TraE

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Great! But I was wondering why do you need a refret insurance with the SS frets?


Probably won't, but that wasn't the deciding factor of buying the coverage.

Found out today that my order didn't ship, so I guess I won't be getting the first run and therefore will have a signatureless model D:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Great! But I was wondering why do you need a refret insurance with the SS frets?



Because it doesn't only include re-frets.


----------



## kylea1

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Maybe a month, but not "several" months for the second run. They're pretty quick about filling these orders.
> 
> I was told yesterday that they're starting to ship out the first run to dealers who ordered them now. Second run won't be far behind.



Cant argue with that. Still glad i got one on the first run


----------



## Señor Voorhees

First 22 are shipping to retailers on monday. Boo! I wonder when the next bunch will ship. I don't know if I can contain this gas that much longer.


----------



## philkilla

Hmmm....wonder if I'm a lucky one that got in early.


----------



## Dombey

Señor Voorhees;3936790 said:


> First 22 are shipping to retailers on monday. Boo! I wonder when the next bunch will ship. I don't know if I can contain this gas that much longer.



Where did you get the 22 number?


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Schecter posted it on facebook.


----------



## Dombey

Señor Voorhees;3936914 said:


> Schecter posted it on facebook.



Weird. I'm on a mobile device, but still I've been staring at their Facebook for 15 minutes and reading every comment I can find and I still don't see it!!


----------



## Señor Voorhees

https://www.facebook.com/schecterguitars/photos/o.115114021845814/821531944530285/?type=1&theater

Hopefully I posted the right link. They posted it to Keith's timeline me thinks.


----------



## Dombey

Got it. Awesome. I wonder if gear orphanage will get mine...


----------



## Señor Voorhees

If you ordered when they first when on pre-sale, I'd guess you would. I'd also imagine that the others aren't too far behind, as Keith even mentioned a few posts back that Schecter is good about being fast with this stuff.


----------



## Dombey

Yeah well I was one of the first to buy off if gearhounds, which fell through...but the day it broke I went to GO. So we shall see.


----------



## The Reverend

I'm actually hoping that I missed out on being the first 22 from DCGL because I have to go out of town this weekend, and thinking about not receiving and immediately playing my KM-7 disturbs me greatly.


----------



## unadventurer

Señor Voorhees;3936790 said:


> First 22 are shipping to retailers on monday. Boo! I wonder when the next bunch will ship. I don't know if I can contain this gas that much longer.



Sweet mama! I think I got the last of 6 guitars in the first run that they promised gear orphanage. They told me they'd get it the same day Schecter does since they're right down the street and ship. Its gonna suck getting it mid week though! Might need to call in sick.. Ehhrmm *cough*


----------



## KBMW

hey did any of you guys have issues or get the run around with getting our money back from gear hounds?? they were real quick to take my funds but real wishy washy about giving it back. my order was canceled a week ago and still nothing. Bad Business.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

It took about 2 weeks to get my refund from them. It took longer because I was overseas. At least thats what they said.


----------



## Agent_Code-E

I emailed them the other day because of how long it was taking. They responded to my email within an hour and said, "The refunds are being processed by order date. Please allow 24-72 hrs and you refund will be processed to the original credit card that you used for you purchase."

I'm guessing they had a bunch of refunds to fill. I think they're planning on doing it, they're just slow.


----------



## Dombey

I got mine next day; but I used PayPal. Probably has to do with your card issuer and location.


----------



## TraE

Guitar Center says available 4/18/14.. how am I supposed to hold this GAS for so long??


----------



## Steinmetzify

Don't think about it. Don't think about it. Don't think about it. 

I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## KBMW

Lorcan Ward said:


> It took about 2 weeks to get my refund from them. It took longer because I was overseas. At least thats what they said.





Agent_Code-E said:


> I emailed them the other day because of how long it was taking. They responded to my email within an hour and said, "The refunds are being processed by order date. Please allow 24-72 hrs and you refund will be processed to the original credit card that you used for you purchase."
> 
> I'm guessing they had a bunch of refunds to fill. I think they're planning on doing it, they're just slow.





Dombey said:


> I got mine next day; but I used PayPal. Probably has to do with your card issuer and location.



Yea I guess they had a bunch of money to refund because he called me today and said I was next in line.. And let me know they had some BRJ's available.  lol


----------



## secondsun22

Sexy back:O 
I'm drooling


----------



## glp1996

I pre-ordered from Gear Orphanage and asked if I was part of the first run that gets theirs signed and they said yes. If anybody else ordered from them just ask and they'll tell you. As for me I'm so excited for mine hopefully I get it late next week


----------



## ImNotAhab

glp1996 said:


> I pre-ordered from Gear Orphanage and asked if I was part of the first run that gets theirs signed and they said yes. If anybody else ordered from them just ask and they'll tell you. As for me I'm so excited for mine hopefully I get it late next week



Can't wait to see some NGDs and reviews! Ill probably have another few months before i can afford to get one.


----------



## Steinmetzify

See these all the time for other guitars, so figured we could do it for our new ones.

Besides, we're gonna need a place for all the pics and clips, and who doesn't love posting multiple pics and clips of their stuff?

Post up what color you got coming in, who you ordered from, case-no case, how hyped you are, what you sold to get it, why you bought this one vs other 7s, how much you paid, blah blah blah. Pics as they come in!

Me: Ordered black with a case from Capitol Guitars in MN.....didn't sell anything, wife bought it for me for birthday....$999 shipped w/case.

Don't know when it'll be here as I don't think Cap got first-run, but I'm patiently waiting...owner of the store told me I'd get the first one in.

I'd been looking for a first 7 for a while....ever since joining this site, really. 

I knew what I'd spec, but couldn't find a production model anywhere that fit the bill until I stumbled across the 'proto thread'. Read up and knew I was gonna get it; all of my guitars are ebony hard tails with SS frets and locking tuners. I was a little skeptical when I saw where the bridge was, but they moved it and everything was fine. Couldn't believe the specs; was pretty much everything I'd been looking for, minus a tone knob. Gonna give it a good month and see how I dig it, and then add one if it's needed.

Next?


----------



## The Reverend

I ordered one of the transparent white ones, without a case (knock on wood) from DCGL. I was the one who broke the news about GearHounds, since a lot of us ordered from them. Luckily, I got my refund the day after I made a stink about it, so I turned around and placed my pre-order with DCGL after I got the money back. Sucks that I paid a bit more for it, but I think the guitar will be worth it. 

I also didn't have to sell anything for it! I really should've waited for my tax return to come in, but you know how GAS is . This guitar is pretty much exactly what I would want in terms of specs and looks from a custom, so I'm excited to be able to play what is essentially a dream guitar. I'm a bit hesitant about the Nazgul bridge pup, because I like pickups that can be really flexible, but if that's an issue I can always switch it out and sell it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Figured the same on the Nazgul.....I could pull the set and do something from BKP....Black Dog bridge and Mule neck maybe. See how I dig em; never played em before. Cool choice on the white man....was a ROUGH decision for me.


----------



## TraE

I ordered my KM-7 in white from Guitar Center. If I knew of more local music shops, I probably would have went that route. I ended up getting it for $850 because of a 15% off coupon and I purchased a case along with it.

How I decided on it was: I had recently bought an American Special strat after trading in my only guitar, an Ibanez RGD2127z to Guitar Center. I was set on having a nice, well-playing six string. I had the intentions of putting BKP's in it, but I was hoping it would be tolerable with stock pickups. However, after I got home and plugged the strat in to my 6505, I realized this thing wasn't going sound good at all for my playing style until I got the new pickups. I was second guessing my choice. I started browsing through many guitar companies websites (Gibson, ESP, Ibanez, Schecter, PRS) looking through new models when I finally saw the KM-7 on Schecter's site. I was in love. I had to get it. For the specs of the guitar at the price of 999, I couldn't pass it up. The strat went back in its box and back to Guitar Center the next day.

So, now I have no guitar, and over a month until I get my KM-7... but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nice dude...here's hoping it'll be worth the wait!


----------



## fc3603

I ordered mine from amazon. Anyone knows which batch they will be shipping?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Not a 7, but this is pretty awesome!

I hope the influx of interest has this become a production guitar as well!


----------



## geofreesun

i ordered through bulldog guitars, can't wait to have it in my hands


----------



## Steinmetzify

geofreesun said:


> i ordered through bulldog guitars, can't wait to have it in my hands



I remember some of your NGDs man; you have some seriously nice axes. Hope this one lives up to it for you. What color?


----------



## glp1996

Ordered a white one from gear orphanage with no case, turns out I was the first one to place an order for one through them so i'll get mine first. Sold my LTD EC-401FM and my Squier CV 50s to help fund it. Every spec of the guitar was exactly what I was looking for in a 7 string and fit my price range. Total came out to $1088. Its been a long month since I ordered and I'm dying to get it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nice man! Can't wait for the review and congrats on being number 1!


----------



## Yimmj

This thread needs pictures.. badly. and when they come i will be SO stoked


----------



## Steinmetzify

I seriously can't imagine one guy posting his guitar in here and not throwing a pic on it. Even though there are only 2 colors to choose from, there are some sick photographers here and you can bet it's gonna fill up fast inside the next month or two. Keep watching dude.


----------



## jeleopard

I'm about to join this club I hope. Gonna buy one...


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nice dude...what color you thinking? Throw up some pics when you get it!


----------



## MaCkCiTy

The Reverend said:


> I was the one who broke the news about GearHounds, since a lot of us ordered from them.



What's this about GearHounds?


----------



## Steinmetzify

They put up a really good preorder price and a lot of dudes bought from them; it came out that for whatever reason they aren't a Schecter dealer anymore and the guys that preordered for the signed versions got a little screwed because GH didn't actually have any.


----------



## HaloHat

Yimmj said:


> This thread needs pictures.. badly. and when they come i will be SO stoked



2 pix should cover it 

Who will post the first? Black or White? Floyd or Hipshot?

The suspense!

Great deal whichever your going to get. Way to go Schecter!


----------



## Señor Voorhees

This is getting pretty bad. I had a dream last night where mine showed up. It was the wrong (black) one, but I didn't care. I think I might have a problem.

Edit: I'm sure since the 7 version is so successful that the 6 string version will become a thing. With the vague info given, it'll be late this year when they do release it too, so it won't be a drastically long wait either.


----------



## unadventurer

Come ooooon, shipping update. Don't fail me now!


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I ordered the trans white from DCGL. Originally without a case, but decided later on a case. They're setting it up for "A Standard" with fairly light strings. (How I like it.) I paid $999 in the end, because I just got a credit card that gives $100 cash back if you spend $500 in the first month. I've got until May next year to pay this off, which is easy as pie. I ordered one for a fistful of reasons. First, Keith is probably my favorite guitarist. I'd wanted a signature of his, but when he was doing S7 I figured it would have been well out of my price range. 1k around tax season is just perfect. Other reasons are that it's specced nice. I've been wanting this pickup config for a while, stainless steel frets, locking tuners, 26+ inch scale, matte colored neck, etc. Also, I'm vain as shit and it looks nice. Matte trans flame white with black sides and back? Yes please. 

I didn't really sell anything to fund it, but I did sell stuff to trim my collection down and make room. When I sell, I sell for fairly cheap too, so some people got decent stuff for decent prices. (Agile 827 for $150, blackstar ht5rh for the same, orange micro terror for $90, MKH sig for $300.)

I'm too excited for this guitar basically, which is a first for me. Even the Gibson Explorer I recently obtained didn't get me this excited. (Explorers have been, and still are, my favorite guitars.)


----------



## unadventurer

I ordered a trans white from Gear Orphanage through Reverb.com for $1088 (includes CA sales tax). I snagged the last of 6 that they're getting on the first run. (It should ship out today or tomorrow! Schecter is 1 mile down the street from them.) I ordered a case through Sweetwater since they were having a sale. I've had the empty case and 5 sets on new string from Naked strings for over a week!!

I decided I was going to put down the fretless bass and buy this guitar. I sold my Carvin LB76-F to a nice gentleman on talkbass.com. I also have a Fender Jaguar Blacktop HH up on Craigslist to easy some of the financial burden  I ended up justifying the rest of the amount with tax return money.

I've had a LTD MH-417 in the past and loved it but, ultimately sold it to go the bass route. So, the cycle starts all over again.. I'm going to try really hard to buckle down and learn some jazz theory and schedule some practice every day. I reeeally need to decide on a tuning.. I'm going to try a few before I settle in and do a setup. I want to do something weird and jazzy.. like 4ths tuning, Drop the low B to an A and then take the whole thing down a half step.. Think Obscura in jazz tuning!

I'll make sure and post some clips with Chimp Spanner's Pod X3 patches while I dial in my own.


----------



## jeleopard

steinmetzify said:


> Nice dude...what color you thinking? Throw up some pics when you get it!



Probably black, as the flame on the black ones are all BAM IN YOUR FACE


----------



## Nonservium

MaCkCiTy said:


> What's this about GearHounds?



Might have something to do with Schecter not even being listed on their site? Not sure..


----------



## HOLYDIVER

unadventurer said:


> I ordered a trans white from Gear Orphanage through Reverb.com for $1088 (includes CA sales tax). I snagged the last of 6 that they're getting on the first run. (It should ship out today or tomorrow! Schecter is 1 mile down the street from them.) I ordered a case through Sweetwater since they were having a sale. I've had the empty case and 5 sets on new string from Naked strings for over a week!!
> 
> I decided I was going to put down the fretless bass and buy this guitar. I sold my Carvin LB76-F to a nice gentleman on talkbass.com. I also have a Fender Jaguar Blacktop HH up on Craigslist to easy some of the financial burden  I ended up justifying the rest of the amount with tax return money.
> 
> I've had a LTD MH-417 in the past and loved it but, ultimately sold it to go the bass route. So, the cycle starts all over again.. I'm going to try really hard to buckle down and learn some jazz theory and schedule some practice every day. I reeeally need to decide on a tuning.. I'm going to try a few before I settle in and do a setup. I want to do something weird and jazzy.. like 4ths tuning, Drop the low B to an A and then take the whole thing down a half step.. Think Obscura in jazz tuning!
> 
> I'll make sure and post some clips with Chimp Spanner's Pod X3 patches while I dial in my own.


when did you pre order?


----------



## unadventurer

HOLYDIVER said:


> when did you pre order?



Feb 7th I called them and put $400 down and paid it off the following week.


----------



## Steinmetzify

jeleopard said:


> Probably black, as the flame on the black ones are all BAM IN YOUR FACE



RIGHT?! This is pretty much what I thought the first time I saw it....was ok with the white cause it's uber classy but then saw the black and knew I'd have to get it.


----------



## Agent_Code-E

I ultimately ordered a Black KM-7 with case for $1118 from DCGL. I was one of the people who mentioned the Gearhound coupon deal in this thread and got screwed when that debacle took place. (Still haven't gotten my money back, starting to get ticked by that) So paying a bit more at DCGL, but man their customer service is off the charts good. 

I didn't sell anything to get it. This is my first 7 and I considered a few others before settling on the KM-7. Mainly I was considering the Chapman ML-7S, but after doing the math on shipping, customs, and better pickups, it was going to be around the same price. But the KM-7 just has the edge when it comes to specs and looks great, so I went for it. 

DCGL is setting it up for Standard tuning, B-E, with 9-62 strings. I like 'em light on the top but on the bottom I don't need no flop!

Jason said that I got the last black KM-7 in the first order so I should be expecting mine with the first shipment. Can't wait.


----------



## sicnarf

Nonservium said:


> Might have something to do with Schecter not even being listed on their site? Not sure..



I think it's because they were selling Schecter for below minimum advertised price (MAP) - chances are when you become a dealer, you probably sign some paperwork saying you agree to not sell below MAP, which includes coupons and whatnot. GearHounds had a deal where you got X dollars off based on how much you spend, which probably breaks that agreement they had.

This applies for pretty much all music gear. Hell, look on Guitar Center's list of promotional exclusions: Coupon and Offer Exclusions | GuitarCenter.com


----------



## unadventurer

Just called Gear Orphanage.. I'm waiting for a call back. They said they're getting flooded with calls and he needs to call Schecter about how many they're getting.. I'll keep you guys updated if I hear anything from him soon.


----------



## MiPwnYew

My order was cancelled from Gear Hounds back on 2/14 or 2/15 and I've been constantly checking my account to see if the refund was pending yet. Finally decided to call them today and they advised me "Oh the refund should be processed today!" 

What a coincidence


----------



## unadventurer

Gear Orphanage said they got no answer from Schecter as of 2PM. Someone on the marketing team might've jumped the gun on that facebook post about availability.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

They never said available today, just that 22 were being shipped out to dealers today. Not sure where they're shipping from, but it could be a couple days before any stores have them to ship out.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

unadventurer said:


> Gear Orphanage said they got no answer from Schecter as of 2PM. Someone on the marketing team might've jumped the gun on that facebook post about availability.



I am disappointed. 

I was repeatedly assured that i was in on the first ones they receive, and now apparently they are only getting three and i am gonna have to wait til mid march to get one. So i was expecting (and promised) that i would be early on this deal, getting my guitar this week or so, now... who knows. i think i am gonna just cancel.


----------



## Electric Wizard

So you're just not going to get a guitar at all because of the delay? Because I don't think it's going to be sooner if you order elsewhere, and Keith already offered to sign anyone's cover if they really wanted it.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

yeah but i can wait and get a better deal somewhere else in like a month or so. i just dont like being lied to by these gear places (originally GH)


----------



## Señor Voorhees

They're not exactly lying. Especially GH, as if I recall right, they didn't know they were no longer a authorized dealer. It sucks that it'll take a bit longer, but it's hardly a reason to pitch a fit.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

I'm not? I was just saying that i was in on GH first, and that went south, now this... I am just disappointed is all.


----------



## narad

steinmetzify said:


> There's gonna be an UNPRECEDENTED amount of NGDs for the exact same guitar lol.



Guitar of the Month, March 2014: Everybody's KM-7


----------



## Zado

narad said:


> Guitar of the Month, March 2014: Everybody's KM-7


That'd be epic


----------



## unadventurer

Señor Voorhees;3940178 said:


> They never said available today, just that 22 were being shipped out to dealers today. Not sure where they're shipping from, but it could be a couple days before any stores have them to ship out.



They're only down the street from G.O. .. If they really have only three then I'm sure its Schecter that shorted them. Where did byou hear they only got three?


----------



## Dombey

Just got an email from GO. 
They are getting three of each color that shipped from schecter this week. They have more than that on order. Meaning, first come first served. 
There is another batch due from schecter on march 11. 
In the next day or so, customers came expect an update with their place in line and expected timeline.


----------



## Seventhwave

HOLYDIVER said:


> I am disappointed.
> 
> I was repeatedly assured that i was in on the first ones they receive, and now apparently they are only getting three and i am gonna have to wait til mid march to get one. So i was expecting (and promised) that i would be early on this deal, getting my guitar this week or so, now... who knows. i think i am gonna just cancel.



Mid-March is like what? 2.5 weeks away? 

Just be patient, you'll get the guitar before you know it. I'm sure once it's in your hands you'll be glad you waited.


----------



## The Reverend

I hope we're not seeing the start of something fishy going on with GearHounds. I know that I and a handful of others got our money back fairly quickly (along with offers on BRJ's) but I've seen a few guys on here who haven't been refunded.


----------



## glp1996

I will hopefully have a new NGD post up by the end of next week!


----------



## Señor Voorhees

unadventurer said:


> They're only down the street from G.O. .. If they really have only three then I'm sure its Schecter that shorted them. Where did byou hear they only got three?



I didn't know they were only getting 3 (apparently of each color, as somebody else mentioned now.)

Do all schecters produced overseas go through Schecter HQ? Im unfamiliar with guitar production, but "starting the shipping process" could even just mean getting them from the factory to the US. Here's hoping it's sooner rather than later that we all get our hands on one. Though honestly, I've been waiting since what? October? Another couple weeks isn't gonna bother me.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Yep, all Import Schecters go to the US HQ to be setup and inspected.


----------



## unadventurer

Dombey said:


> Just got an email from GO.
> They are getting three of each color that shipped from schecter this week. They have more than that on order. Meaning, first come first served.
> There is another batch due from schecter on march 11.
> In the next day or so, customers came expect an update with their place in line and expected timeline.



Well shit.. That means I missed the boat unless people got cold feet and cancelled. They had the amount right at the get-go (6) but they said they'd be getting six white ones, signed, in the first batch. The black ones weren't supposed to be shipping til mid-March. At least that's what I was told back in early Feb.


----------



## Dombey

^ hey you never know until you know. 
I ordered black, not sure what the black/white mix is or really where I am in line. I know I'm not first...


----------



## unadventurer

Dombey said:


> ^ hey you never know until you know.
> I ordered black, not sure what the black/white mix is or really where I am in line. I know I'm not first...



Ya I can't tell for sure either. When I ordered it on Reverb it was the last of 6 and was labeled as 'Sold Out' after that. When I talked to Jason at GO he sounded surprised that they still had one available.. We'll see I guess. Kinda bummed he's only emailing some people and not others with updates.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

In all fairness to GO jason has been really cool, its just frustrating being told one thing and getting another. I doubt any of it was intentional, but either way I will be in on the march 11 batch (hopefully -__- )


----------



## unadventurer

HOLYDIVER said:


> In all fairness to GO jason has been really cool, its just frustrating being told one thing and getting another. I doubt any of it was intentional, but either way I will be in on the march 11 batch (hopefully -__- )


 
Agreed. I think he was getting the run around from Schecter yesterday. I'll be curious to see who gets one first. I was thinking we might see a NGD today from some fortunate soul.


----------



## KBMW

The Reverend said:


> I hope we're not seeing the start of something fishy going on with GearHounds. I know that I and a handful of others got our money back fairly quickly (along with offers on BRJ's) but I've seen a few guys on here who haven't been refunded.



Yep I'm still waiting on my money from GH.. It's going on two weeks now.. And yes they offered me some brj's as well. Maybe my money went to help Bernie's cause.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

For anyone in the Palm Desert area.









> Schecter Guitars invades the Guitar Center Grand Opening in Palm Desert Feb 27th at 7pm. We will be giving away a Signed Jeff Loomis Guitar and much much more! Come out and Join the Party!
> More info at GuitarCenter


----------



## jeleopard

Ordered the white one from Gear Orphanage. Pumped as hell


----------



## Steinmetzify

jeleopard said:


> Ordered the white one from Gear Orphanage. Pumped as hell



HELL YEAH man.....that white is dead sexy.


----------



## jeleopard

steinmetzify said:


> HELL YEAH man.....that white is dead sexy.



Was a TOUGH call, but the white just looks classier...


----------



## Dombey

^i actually ordered white with GH, then that fell apart and I ordered black from GO. Honestly I don't care anymore...I loved the white but then I saw pics of the black and was like "dayyyyyyum".... But now that I have black on the way I still want white...it actually crossed my mind for like 10 seconds to buy one of each....ha


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dombey said:


> ^i actually ordered white with GH, then that fell apart and I ordered black from GO. Honestly I don't care anymore...I loved the white but then I saw pics of the black and was like "dayyyyyyum".... But now that I have black on the way I still want white...it actually crossed my mind for like 10 seconds to buy one of each....ha



Did the same. Figured I'd wait and get the 6 in white and have one of each, as long as the specs match up.


----------



## jeleopard

Think they'll do the Nazgul/Sentient 6 like in the Banshee?


----------



## Agent_Code-E

Just got my money back from Gearhounds after 13 days and I never once had to call them. Don't think anything fishy is going on for you guys that haven't got yours yet, it's just taking a while for whatever reason.


----------



## Steinmetzify

jeleopard said:


> Think they'll do the Nazgul/Sentient 6 like in the Banshee?



Here's hoping! If not BKP to the rescue.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd be surprised if they didn't. He seems really damn proud of those pickups.


----------



## Minoin

I'm a bit jealous, but also happy for you guys getting a KM-7. The specs and looks will make it ... just perfect  

Ok, almost perfect. I'm still waiting for a release date for the KM-7 FR.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

jeleopard said:


> Think they'll do the Nazgul/Sentient 6 like in the Banshee?



I'm too lazy to go looking, but in the comments on Facebook (on the pic of the banshee and km6's) I'm pretty sure Keith mentioned that they were the naz and sentient pickups.


----------



## unadventurer

I wonder if the control cavity will be big enough to sneak in a piezo setup.. It's kind of surprising more companies haven't cashed in on piezo option for their seven string models. Especially seeing that the only competition is EBMM and Parker. (I'm looking at you Carvin)


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Last I remember, the cavity was hardly big enough to fit the electronics it has. The proto had a pretty large cavity, but somewhere in the middle of this thread there's a pic of the cover and it was tiny.

Edit: found it. Page 18.


----------



## unadventurer

Señor Voorhees;3942397 said:


> Last I remember, the cavity was hardly big enough to fit the electronics it has. The proto had a pretty large cavity, but somewhere in the middle of this thread there's a pic of the cover and it was tiny.
> 
> Edit: found it. Page 18.


 
Ah yes. Thanks. I actully really like that it has a tiny cavity. It's such a turn off when there's a huge FR cover and large control cavity cover. The back/bottom of a JP is just insane.. SO much plastic. 

Def no room for a battery in the KM-7. Why are 9v batteries so large?!


----------



## goherpsNderp

can someone that owns one of these please measure the guitar and tell me it's total length?

the schecter website doesn't list it and if i plan on getting one i'd like to make sure it fits in my gig bag. i also emailed Schecter as well as left them a VM but still no response.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

goherpsNderp said:


> can someone that owns one of these please measure the guitar and tell me it's total length?
> ...



Well, so far only Keith himself is the only one who can answer this question for you 

On a more serious note, the length of KM-7 should not be significantly longer than any other 26.5" Schecter. My Hellraiser C-7 is about 39" long.


----------



## Dombey

does no one have a shipping update yet? 
Seems like some of the closest outlets to schecter should be receiving them today...


----------



## unadventurer

Dombey said:


> does no one have a shipping update yet?
> Seems like some of the closest outlets to schecter should be receiving them today...



I'm tempted to call GO.. Maybe I'll wait until tomorrow. Jason is probably still getting flooded with calls. If anyone has made a call and has info please give us an update!


----------



## ImNotAhab

For my Canadian friends:

Keith Merrow KM-7 TWS - Schecter - Quest Musique

Anyone ever dealt with Quest Musique? 1179 is close to the 1174 i got from Tom Lee.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

unadventurer said:


> I'm tempted to call GO.. Maybe I'll wait until tomorrow. Jason is probably still getting flooded with calls. If anyone has made a call and has info please give us an update!


I called and am "expected" to get one that they "should be getting" march 11th. so no update lol


----------



## Steinmetzify

Jesus. I'm a fanatic; checking this thread every couple hours to see if anyone's gotten ship info yet. COME ON!


----------



## Dombey

HOLYDIVER said:


> I called and am "expected" to get one that they "should be getting" march 11th. so no update lol



Ha. Ok. 
Black or white and order date please.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

White. i ordered earlier this month i dont remember what day, not early enought to get in the first 3 white ones GO got, and by the sound of it schecter didnt have any more info for them


----------



## Dombey

HOLYDIVER said:


> White. i ordered earlier this month i dont remember what day, not early enought to get in the first 3 white ones GO got, and by the sound of it schecter didnt have any more info for them



Hmmm. I ordered on feb 12 but went with black. At the time, on eBay GO listed it as 3 available... Which went to 2 after I ordered, then a few days down to 1...
Then I stopped paying attention.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

Nice hopefully you are in! They were supposed to have them already, have you been contacted?


----------



## Dombey

HOLYDIVER said:


> Nice hopefully you are in! They were supposed to have them already, have you been contacted?



I just got the email earlier in the week saying they would be in touch, basically. It was before their first units arrived and no indication of which batch I'm in...


----------



## glp1996

They told me mine ships tomorrow the 27th so the rest of the first batch from GO must be too.


----------



## Hollowway

Just saw the Merrow / Loomis ad in the latest Guitar magazine. Keith is posing with the white version of his sig. But how cool is it that just a few years ago he was a kid recording in his house with an Agile and giving the tunes to us on here. And now he's in full page magazine ads, for Pete's sake!


----------



## Steinmetzify

glp1996 said:


> They told me mine ships tomorrow the 27th so the rest of the first batch from GO must be too.



You might be #1 man! Hyped to see this thing in the wild.


----------



## Dombey

glp1996 said:


> They told me mine ships tomorrow the 27th so the rest of the first batch from GO must be too.



Excellent. It will be awesome to see pics of someone holding it other than Keith.


----------



## Dombey

glp1996 said:


> They told me mine ships tomorrow the 27th so the rest of the first batch from GO must be too.



Btw when did you order and what color?


----------



## unadventurer

HOLYDIVER said:


> I called and am "expected" to get one that they "should be getting" march 11th. so no update lol



I really hope I'm in that batch.. I'll be out of town almost the entire second half of March. If I'm not there to receive it I'm gonna be majorly bummed.


----------



## kylea1

paid the balance on mine yesterday from DCGL. Im second in line for a black one apparently, and they got 5 of each finish. 

apparently they will be arriving to DCGL around next Tuesday. 

SO excited, cant wait to make an unboxing/first thoughts vid


----------



## DC23

ImNotAhab said:


> For my Canadian friends:
> 
> Keith Merrow KM-7 TWS - Schecter - Quest Musique
> 
> Anyone ever dealt with Quest Musique? 1179 is close to the 1174 i got from Tom Lee.



I haven't. Steve's Music might carry them. Axe Music will get them and it's free shipping Canada wide.


----------



## ImNotAhab

DC23 said:


> I haven't. Steve's Music might carry them. Axe Music will get them and it's free shipping Canada wide.



I asked Axe and they failed to get back to me! I am not familiar with Steve's Music either ill give them a look.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

It's all hear say and I'm sure it could change, but I sent dcgl an email earlier. He said they were only getting 2 white ones this shipment, and that the next one (and likely my guitar) will be showing up in 2-3 weeks, possibly sooner. (I'm a pessimist, so I'll go with ~3 weeks) 'Tis super exciting to finally have a rough estimate on when to expect this thing. Been looking forward to this since this damn thread was started. Again this is all surely subject to change, but it's still nice to have the info.


----------



## DC23

ImNotAhab said:


> I asked Axe and they failed to get back to me! I am not familiar with Steve's Music either ill give them a look.



It is on their website now.

Schecter KM-7 Trans-White

I have no idea about ETA though, but I do know they have at least 3 on order (based on what they told me).

By the way, this thread is now officially massive.


----------



## glp1996

Dombey said:


> Btw when did you order and what color?



I think exactly a month ago. The white, it was way too sexy for me to pass up. Ive always wanted a white guitar.

Edit: Yep almost exactly a month ago, January 28th


----------



## Electric Wizard

Señor Voorhees;3944021 said:


> It's all hear say and I'm sure it could change, but I sent dcgl an email earlier. He said they were only getting 2 white ones this shipment, and that the next one (and likely my guitar) will be showing up in 2-3 weeks, possibly sooner.


Aww. I looked back through your posts and I see that we ordered on the same day. Guess I'm in that batch too.

Counting Gearhounds, by the time I get this guitar I'll have spent two months having paid for it before actually playing it. Wasn't expecting this amount of torture.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I assume you got white? According to the email, I'm 4th in line, which surprises me a bit as I thought I was super late to the pre-order party. Not complaining, since that means I've got a relatively short wait. (As do you I'm sure, if you ordered the same day.)

I'm with you though. Trying so damn hard to be patient, but I'm so terribly impatient! It's all good. Gives me a bit of time to write some riffs to try out/record for when I get it.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Yep, white it is. I'm surprised you're 4th, it felt really late by mid-Feb. Judging by that, it almost seems people from this thread account for all of the first ones to hit the streets.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I'm thinking Gear Hounds has a little to do with it. There's a relatively small amount of people checking this thread, and even some of the folks who came in here didn't know that shit sorta hit the fan with them. According to Keith:



> Last I heard, they've already pre-sold over 200, before actually hitting the streets. That's about all I know!


That was right around the time I ordered mine I think. My guess is a good chunk of those were either from GH or other places like Amazon, GO, etc.


----------



## pittbul

the BEST Schecter model ever !!!


----------



## Dombey

Just got an email from GO. I'm next in line on the black ones...schecter was expecting more black ones to arrive today, but GO will have an update for me hopefully later today.


----------



## DC23

Nice! Are any people that preordered near the store or are you still going to be awaiting shipping?


----------



## glp1996

I got a call from GO saying that they received a couple of them but there were QC issues with the finishes and therefore couldn't be released yet. He said they were told that they would get shipped more today but even he didn't trust that Schecter would.


----------



## Seventhwave

glp1996 said:


> I got a call from GO saying that they received a couple of them but there were QC issues with the finishes and therefore couldn't be released yet. He said they were told that they would get shipped more today but even he didn't trust that Schecter would.



QC issues with ALL of the ones he received?  Hope that's not the case.


----------



## Steinmetzify

ARGH.


----------



## ImNotAhab

glp1996 said:


> I got a call from GO saying that they received a couple of them but there were QC issues with the finishes and therefore couldn't be released yet. He said they were told that they would get shipped more today but even he didn't trust that Schecter would.



Yikes that is a concern...


----------



## TraE

glp1996 said:


> I got a call from GO saying that they received a couple of them but there were QC issues with the finishes and therefore couldn't be released yet. He said they were told that they would get shipped more today but even he didn't trust that Schecter would.


Ugh. No bueno.


----------



## glp1996

Seventhwave said:


> QC issues with ALL of the ones he received?  Hope that's not the case.



Thats what it sounded like. At least they caught it. I think I speak for everyone who ordered one when I say that I want it to be perfect, even if its a small blemish in the finish I'd most likely send it back. But looks like they'll get the first couple out soon.


----------



## Dombey

Seems odd that schecter would let them ship like that. Wonder how bad of blemishes are we talking about?


----------



## glp1996

Dombey said:


> Seems odd that schecter would let them ship like that. Wonder how bad of blemishes are we talking about?



I wonder the same thing. My guess would be that they were pretty small and they want them to be perfect with all the hype surrounding them because I don't think they'd let any huge blemishes get shipped.


----------



## Zado

Usually blemishes are very small,I remember the tons of schecs mauery had on his ebay shop,got from the factory cause they werent immaculate,and the issues were minimal,nothing you would notice at first sight


----------



## geofreesun

i wonder if 'qc issues with all received' is an excuse to cover the fact that none was actually received? anyway, i ordered through bulldog guitars, got a message today, looks like there might be some delays. anyone else with an order with bulldog guitars?


----------



## Zado

geofreesun said:


> i wonder if 'qc issues with all received' is an excuse to cover the fact that none was actually received?


might be,easily


----------



## HOLYDIVER

this sucks


----------



## unadventurer

glp1996 said:


> I got a call from GO saying that they received a couple of them but there were QC issues with the finishes and therefore couldn't be released yet. He said they were told that they would get shipped more today but even he didn't trust that Schecter would.



I'm sure if Schecter doesn't a surplus of guitars just sitting around. They would've all shipped out. Especially with 200+ pre-orders thus far.. Thoroughly bummed today. Rainy Socal weekend would've been a good weekend for a new guitar.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

There's no reason to be concerned, guys. I spoke to Michael (Schecter CEO), and those two that GO said had QC issues were sent to them because they are known to carry some Schecter B-Stock guitars and sell them at a discount. The had very slight finish flaws and actually *didn't* pass Schecter QC for release, that's all. They were told not to send those to the pre-order customers, and that's why they (GO) won't release those two guitars. Schecter wants you to get a good one, and so do I. 

If you guys want, you can contact [email protected] and kindly ask him when your guitar might arrive to the dealer you ordered it from.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Folks need to chillax. It's a launch of a new product, which never goes 100% smoothly. Just go with the flow, and we'll all have our guitars in the very near future.


----------



## unadventurer

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> There's no reason to be concerned, guys. I spoke to Michael (Schecter CEO), and those two that GO said had QC issues were sent to them because they are known to carry some Schecter B-Stock guitars and sell them at a discount. The had very slight finish flaws and actually *didn't* pass Schecter QC for release, that's all. They were told not to send those to the pre-order customers, and that's why they (GO) won't release those two guitars. Schecter wants you to get a good one, and so do I.
> 
> If you guys want, you can contact [email protected] and kindly ask him when your guitar might arrive to the dealer you ordered it from.



Poor Hans from Schecter. RIP inbox.


----------



## Zado

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> There's no reason to be concerned, guys. I spoke to Michael (Schecter CEO), and those two that GO said had QC issues were sent to them because they are known to carry some Schecter B-Stock guitars and sell them at a discount. The had very slight finish flaws and actually *didn't* pass Schecter QC for release, that's all. They were told not to send those to the pre-order customers, and that's why they (GO) won't release those two guitars. Schecter wants you to get a good one, and so do I.
> 
> If you guys want, you can contact [email protected] and kindly ask him when your guitar might arrive to the dealer you ordered it from.


So essentially it's what I said,Bstocks for everyone. Considering when I got my hellraiser I paid 500$ because of some flaws I still have to find,I'd say go for the b-stocked ones.You just save $$ thanks some flaws you will probably have in you guitar anyway after some months of playing


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

unadventurer said:


> Poor Hans from Schecter. RIP inbox.



He's a great guy, feel free to hit him up. He'll be happy to help. 

I'm glad to see how excited some people are about this. I know what it's like to wait for a guitar that you're just dying to play. Hang in there! 

Maybe I can post up some pictures of the ones I have here at the studio. Although, I don't know if that'll make the wait easier, or more excruciating! Haha


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Zado said:


> So essentially it's what I said,Bstocks for everyone. Considering when I got my hellraiser I paid 500$ because of some flaws I still have to find,I'd say go for the b-stocked ones.You just save $$ thanks some flaws you will probably have in you guitar anyway after some months of playing



No, not B-Stocks for everyone. There were two with finish flaws, which they are not selling anytime soon. None of you are getting a B-Stock, calm down. lol


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Zado said:


> So essentially it's what I said,Bstocks for everyone. Considering when I got my hellraiser I paid 500$ because of some flaws I still have to find,I'd say go for the b-stocked ones.You just save $$ thanks some flaws you will probably have in you guitar anyway after some months of playing



B stocks for 2 people. Two people who buy them knowing they're B stocks. You might be able to call and have them send out a B stock to you and knock off some cash from whatever you paid, if you bought from them, but they're not going to just willy nilly send out b stocks to people who are expecting unflawed guitars.

edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Zado

Exactly what I meant,not that people will get a defected instrumentwithout even knowing,but that there's a chance to buy a b-stock with a good discount.Hey I love B-stocks,if the guitar world was made of b-stock guitars I'd have way more stuff in my room


----------



## DC23

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Maybe I can post up some pictures of the ones I have here at the studio. Although, I don't know if that'll make the wait easier, or more excruciating! Haha



Hey Keith! I would love that! I'm in Canada so I'm expecting it to be excruciating anyways!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

DC23 said:


> Hey Keith! I would love that! I'm in Canada so I'm expecting it to be excruciating anyways!



All mine are prototypes though. Even I don't have the full production version yet. The only differences with mine are that they don't have steel frets, glow side markers, and no trans black on the back of the white version (it's solid matte black). I'm waiting for the finished product just like you guys are 

I'll see about getting some pics put up on here


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I'm reluctant to say "yes please" to some km7 porn in the meantime. I say go ahead and post some pics.

Also, if it's this painful waiting a few months, I wonder what a full on custom is like. You poor souls.


----------



## TraE

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Maybe I can post up some pictures of the ones I have here at the studio. Although, I don't know if that'll make the wait easier, or more excruciating! Haha



It will make it more excruciating, but do it, dude. I've been GAS'ing so hard for this (especially since I got rid of my only guitar for it), so it's good to hear that the 'QC issue' was cleared up.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

so how thick is the veneer? I have been wondering this


----------



## Zado

Señor Voorhees;3945955 said:


> Also, if it's this painful waiting a few months


Please think of us EU guys,we do not even know the price for the KM-7 yet and rumors are saying something about "1400",this is something I'd consider painful






*cries*


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Oh, shit. I didn't even notice your location. Yeah, that sucks pretty hard. We're a little spoiled when it comes to guitars over here in the states.


----------



## DC23

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> All mine are prototypes though.I'm waiting for the finished product just like you guys are
> 
> I'll see about getting some pics put up on here



No worries at all, Keith! I thought you had a production model! Shouldn't you get the first production model anyways?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

DC23 said:


> No worries at all, Keith! I thought you had a production model! Shouldn't you get the first production model anyways?



Close enough for me man, these protos are so legit!


----------



## glp1996

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> There's no reason to be concerned, guys. I spoke to Michael (Schecter CEO), and those two that GO said had QC issues were sent to them because they are known to carry some Schecter B-Stock guitars and sell them at a discount. The had very slight finish flaws and actually *didn't* pass Schecter QC for release, that's all. They were told not to send those to the pre-order customers, and that's why they (GO) won't release those two guitars. Schecter wants you to get a good one, and so do I.
> 
> If you guys want, you can contact [email protected] and kindly ask him when your guitar might arrive to the dealer you ordered it from.



Thanks for the clarification Keith I was a little confused after I got the call. I can't wait to get and play mine!


----------



## DC23

For interested Canadians, I contacted Hans and was told that the KM-7s would likely hit Canada around may/june.  Really makes me regret not taking advantage of that amazon deal.


----------



## gigawhat

I was told around I should have mine around mid-march. So excited!!! The weeks are gonna drag by.


----------



## KBMW

Got a call today!!! Guitars will be in Tuesday!! I'm pretty psyched!


----------



## Dombey

KBMW said:


> Got a call today!!! Guitars will be in Tuesday!! I'm pretty psyched!



Nice! Where from?


----------



## KBMW

Dombey said:


> Nice! Where from?



DCGL the whole mishap with GH has me paranoid now and I'm convinced something will happen between now and next week... Like the KM-7 curse!!  
Were like a bunch of kids on Xmas eve in here. 
CAN HAZ GUITAR PLEEZE lol


----------



## Seventhwave

KBMW said:


> DCGL the whole mishap with GH has me paranoid now and I'm convinced something will happen between now and next week... Like the KM-7 curse!!
> Were like a bunch of kids on Xmas eve in here.
> CAN HAZ GUITAR PLEEZE lol



Nice! What color?


----------



## KBMW

Seventhwave said:


> Nice! What color?



Black.. They were super nice and actually sounded like they knew something about guitars and setup, which was kind of refreshing. I've never dealt with DCGL.


----------



## ISuckAtGuitar

DCGL emailed me saying mine will be in on Tuesday, so i'm assuming late this week I might have it. So. Stoked.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

A much welcome distraction, you'll thank me 



If you're reading this Keith, thank you man for this great record, can't wait to have it. The guitar tones I heard on this teaser are just awesome IMHO.


----------



## jeleopard

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> A much welcome distraction, you'll thank me
> 
> 
> 
> If you're reading this Keith, thank you man for this great record, can't wait to have it. The guitar tones I heard on this teaser are just awesome IMHO.




Plan on picking the album up as soon as I get my KM7.


----------



## TraE

I listened to like half of the trailer before I stopped it. It all sounded awesome as hell, but I personally like to listen to songs, and albums for that matter, in their entirety. I felt like I was cheating myself listening to all those snippets. I don't feel left out because I'll definitely be picking it up and I'll hear all those snippets many times.. just embedded in songs 

Pretty much exactly how I expected Loomis-Merrow fusion to be like: fast, tight, and groovin' as hell! Super stoked for the album AND my KM-7!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Sounds incredible. I'm not a big fan of Loomis's solo stuff but this sounds much better.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> A much welcome distraction, you'll thank me
> 
> 
> 
> If you're reading this Keith, thank you man for this great record, can't wait to have it. The guitar tones I heard on this teaser are just awesome IMHO.




Thanks man! All the rhythms were the KM7 with stock Sentient/Nazgul pickups. Really happy with the way the KM7 guitar sounds!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

What amps was used? Kemper?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What amps was used? Kemper?



Rhythms are a KPA profile of my modded 5150 (mid 90's) that I engineered for the recording. We tried out a bunch of amps and ended up settling on that amp tone in a blind test. That thing never fails to impress me. 

Solos are Mark Lewis' custom JCM800 (reamped at Audiohammer). 

Bass is DI'd through Alex Webster's Darkglass pedal. 

Drums are Alex Rudinger's custom Pearl kit with Meinl OH's, all natural drums. No faking it anywhere on this record.


----------



## TraE

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Rhythms are a KPA profile of my modded 5150 (mid 90's) that I engineered for the recording. We tried out a bunch of amps and ended up settling on that amp tone in a blind test. That thing never fails to impress me.
> 
> Solos are Mark Lewis' custom JCM800 (reamped at Audiohammer).
> 
> Bass is DI'd through Alex Webster's Darkglass pedal.
> 
> Drums are Alex Rudinger's custom Pearl kit with Meinl OH's, all natural drums. No faking it anywhere on this record.


Sick, dude. If you don't mind me asking, what did you do to the 5150 in terms of modification?


----------



## Zado

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Rhythms are a KPA profile of my modded 5150 (mid 90's) that I engineered for the recording. We tried out a bunch of amps and ended up settling on that amp tone in a blind test. That thing never fails to impress me.
> *
> Solos are Mark Lewis' custom JCM800 (reamped at Audiohammer).
> *
> Bass is DI'd through Alex Webster's Darkglass pedal.
> 
> Drums are Alex Rudinger's custom Pearl kit with Meinl OH's, all natural drums. No faking it anywhere on this record.



Same old story.When you need some crazy lead,you just can't avoid some JCM stuff


----------



## Techdeath

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> A much welcome distraction, you'll thank me
> 
> 
> 
> If you're reading this Keith, thank you man for this great record, can't wait to have it. The guitar tones I heard on this teaser are just awesome IMHO.




This is friggin sick! \m/


----------



## Techdeath

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Prototype KM-6s.



Gorgeous, may have to get me a 7 x)


----------



## Techdeath

TraE said:


> Sick, dude. If you don't mind me asking, what did you do to the 5150 in terms of modification?



Thissss


----------



## unadventurer

I got an email back from Schecter last week after Keith gave out that Schecter info. A guy named Dave Hager replied:



> Thanks for ordering the KM-7. It has been one of the most successful initial releases of an artist signature model that we&#8217;ve had here at Schecter so we&#8217;re all pretty excited about it. We&#8217;ve been trying to get the first production run completed as soon as possible but a truly fine guitar cannot be rushed. We have had just a few come in, some of which went to Keith himself so we are finally seeing the first few. Others will arrive shortly.
> Gear Orphanage was one of a handful of dealers that saw the potential of this guitar and ordered quite a few very early in the game so he will be receiving the first guitars along with 1 or 2 other dealers. I believe all of the these dealers have them presold to customers such as yourself so it&#8217;s hard to say exactly when you might see yours. I am expecting to have more early next week but I won&#8217;t know exactly how many until we can physically put our hands on them. I think you will see yours before the second half of March but I can&#8217;t make any promises.


 
So there's that.. I hope GO will be getting a few on Tuesday (tomorrow) as well. Def not getting my hopes up anymore but, one can dream


----------



## Ludo95

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> A much welcome distraction, you'll thank me
> 
> 
> 
> If you're reading this Keith, thank you man for this great record, can't wait to have it. The guitar tones I heard on this teaser are just awesome IMHO.




That sounds killer! 
Love the sweep at 0.54!! I'll upload a cover of that, I got a sound so close to the Jeff's one using plugins and Overloud TH2!
I really should get a 7 strings guitar... that riffs sounds huge and heavy as well( I can only play Jeff's lead part on my standard tuning guitar )!

The 10th the album and then the 16th the Jeff and Keith clinic... I can't wait!!


----------



## Señor Voorhees

unadventurer said:


> I got an email back from Schecter last week after Keith gave out that Schecter info. A guy named Dave Hager replied:
> 
> 
> 
> So there's that.. I hope GO will be getting a few on Tuesday (tomorrow) as well. Def not getting my hopes up anymore but, one can dream




Just treat it how I've been treating it. That you'll get it soon. Ive been of the mindset of waiting until someone updates on this thread that theirs has shipped before I get overly excited. None of this news of delays has been bumming me out in the slightest.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Ludo95 said:


> ...
> 
> ( I can only play Jeff's lead part on my standard tuning guitar )!
> 
> ...



I remember from the Keith & Jeff inetview at Schecter's that they had their guitars in drop A tuning, so most of the lead playing should be doable on a sixer. Don't quote me on this, but I think that Jeff hardly plays any 7-string sweeps. For Keith's rhythm playing on the other hand, a 7-string will be quite handy


----------



## Ludo95

Yes, I wish a I could have a 7 strings guitar to be able to play not only lead parts but also rhythm ! ( referring to the song at 0.42, I don't know the tuning of the 7th string but the other 6 strings are tuned like a standard tuning guitar: at 0.58 there is a tapping note at the 24th fret of the first stings which is a E and so the string can't be tuned half step down and accordingly the tuning can't be Drop Bb like on Jeff' solo album or Keith's one).
I'm approaching to Jeff Loomis, Keith Merrow and Ola Englund from a year now and so the GAS for a 7 strings is growing more and more !

I hope I can try Keith's or Jeff's guitar at the 16th clinic!!


----------



## kylea1

Guitars : Keith Merrow KM-7

New pics!


----------



## Seventhwave

kylea1 said:


> Guitars : Keith Merrow KM-7
> 
> New pics!



Looks like the bridge pickup has moved again. Slightly


----------



## Electric Wizard

I don't think those pictures are new, at least the white one has been up for a while. I bet it's a prototype.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Can't do this anymore. I'm not looking at this thread again until my dealer calls and says my guitar is shipping.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Electric Wizard said:


> I don't think those pictures are new, at least the white one has been up for a while. I bet it's a prototype.



The white one was there since the new Schecter site was up, the black one is new.


----------



## Ludo95

It really seems that the bridge pickup has moved closer the neck one!







The first photo is the one from the website so we can call it the "new" KM-7 , the second one is from the video about the KM-7!


----------



## mnemonic

Bridge pickup spacing looks normal on the new pictures. 

I remember Keith specifically said he moved it closer than usual, I wonder if these new pictures are of a factory mess up? Possibly could have used the wrong pickup spacing template. Or maybe Keith changed his mind last minute.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Ludo95 said:


> It really seems that the bridge pickup has moved closer the neck one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first photo is the one from the website so we can call it the "new" KM-7 , the second one is from the video about the KM-7!



Yeah, it's exactly where I wanted it after trying 3 different locations. The guitar in the video is a prototype. The pic on the website is the final version.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Looks good to me, not too far in either direction. Stoked!


----------



## HOLYDIVER

so it isnt closer than an average guitar?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

HOLYDIVER said:


> so it isnt closer than an average guitar?



It is a little closer to the bridge than average still, which makes the pick attack sound very aggressive. The second prototype was closer, but I felt like it needed a bit more lows. They moved it forward again slightly on the 3rd proto, and it sounded perfect to me. I never knew how much of a difference the location of the pickup made until this guitar came along. We really found the sweet spot with the final production version and I think everyone will be really pleased with the way the guitar sounds. It's got the gnarliest palm mute!


----------



## kylea1

Just got notification that mine shipped! Estimaded delivery for friday


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I never knew how much of a difference the location of the pickup made until this guitar came along. :



And people say I'm overly critical about shit like that.


----------



## Zado

I feel like I will need this to get all of your tones Keith


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And people say I'm overly critical about shit like that.



I honestly can't believe that they put up with me. We're talking differences of a few millimeters each direction. They built multiple prototypes just for that one change! lol, but hey... I figured if it was gonna be my main guitar, I had to get it perfect. The end result is what I consider to be perfect. The sound, the feel, the looks... all exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## unadventurer

kylea1 said:


> Just got notification that mine shipped! Estimaded delivery for friday



Which dealer?


----------



## Señor Voorhees

kylea1 said:


> Just got notification that mine shipped! Estimaded delivery for friday



Oh shit! Now I shall commence gas induced anxiety! Looking forward to a hopeful ngd.


----------



## fc3603

NGD thread please


----------



## glp1996

kylea1 said:


> Just got notification that mine shipped! Estimaded delivery for friday



Ahhh I'm jealous mine probably ships tomorrow and I'll probably get it between Friday and next Wednesday. Race for the first NGD?


----------



## kylea1

glp1996 said:


> Ahhh I'm jealous mine probably ships tomorrow and I'll probably get it between Friday and next Wednesday. Race for the first NGD?



youre on!! haha and for everyone else i ordered it from DCGL, jason is awesome there and id def buy from them again  


im going to post a vid and some pictures when i get it then hopefully a play through of a Keith inspired original song ive been working on.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

glp1996 said:


> Race for the first NGD?



I won. 



Looking forward to your NGD's!


----------



## kylea1

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I won.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your NGD's!



Hahaha not of the production model right?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

kylea1 said:


> Hahaha not of the production model right?



I got 2 full production versions yesterday. Taking those ones to Europe next week for a brief guitar clinic tour. 

I also have 7 proto guitars (gave one to Loomis as a "thanks" because he helped me move into my new place).


----------



## Erick Kroenen

Keith, can i have the other 7 proto? coz i guess i won't be able to buy one here in Brazil... 

greetings from Brazil


----------



## kylea1

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I got 2 full production versions yesterday. Taking those ones to Europe next week for a brief guitar clinic tour.
> 
> I also have 7 proto guitars (gave one to Loomis as a "thanks" because he helped me move into my new place).



Kinda skipped my mind that schecter ships directly to you, and just read your post agian and realize how awesome that sounds lol.


----------



## KBMW

Mine shipped today too!!!


----------



## Paincakes

Checking-in for the tracking number in my inbox.
Hang in there folks, home stretch!


----------



## Dombey

What vendor are you guys all gettin shipments from?


----------



## ISuckAtGuitar

kylea1 said:


> Just got notification that mine shipped! Estimaded delivery for friday



me too! SO STOKED!!


----------



## wilch

KBMW said:


> Mine shipped today too!!!





ISuckAtGuitar said:


> me too! SO STOKED!!




I've not ordered one, but for you guys:
  

 I feel your excitement


----------



## jeleopard

Oh my god I've never wanted a guitar so bad before. I'm literally itching in anticipation. My dealer (Gear Orphanage) says they won't get mine till sometime after the 11th (Their words were Schecter gets them March 11th)


----------



## HaloHat

wilch said:


> I've not ordered one, but for you guys:
> 
> 
> I feel your excitement



Meee too! My DC7X arrives Friday


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Jesus. My excitement level went from "kinda sorta" to "way too" excited. So thrilled that these are beginnin to move, and hopefully in ~a week I'll get my email saying its on the way.


----------



## unadventurer

jeleopard said:


> Oh my god I've never wanted a guitar so bad before. I'm literally itching in anticipation. My dealer (Gear Orphanage) says they won't get mine till sometime after the 11th (Their words were Schecter gets them March 11th)



I feel ya man. I thought that since they we're right down the street that they'd be shipping out first.. I leave for like 5 days on the 13th.. Gonna be really bummed if it doesn't show up before then.


----------



## Zado

Wanna know the price


----------



## jeleopard

Zado said:


> Wanna know the price



999 USD is what I paid.


----------



## Zado

jeleopard said:


> 999 USD is what I paid.


Sorry I meant here in UE


----------



## philkilla

So what are the stock string gauges this guitar has on?

My first order of business is to put a .068 on, hope it fits the nut.


----------



## ISuckAtGuitar

philkilla said:


> So what are the stock string gauges this guitar has on?
> 
> My first order of business is to put a .068 on, hope it fits the nut.



009-046-062


----------



## CanniballistiX

ISuckAtGuitar said:


> 009-046-062


 
Yep, this is pretty much standard for their 7's, I believe. They only add an .080 for the 8's.


----------



## goherpsNderp

hey guys, so i heard back from Schecter and the guitar is just a tiny bit shy of 40 inches in total length.

most guitar bags have a maximum length restriction of 41" - 42" so it looks like i will be able to get the bag i wanted.


----------



## Chrisjd

CanniballistiX said:


> Yep, this is pretty much standard for their 7's, I believe. They only add an .080 for the 8's.



I called schecter a few months ago on this. They use an Ernie Ball 56 gauge for the low B on their sevens.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

philkilla said:


> So what are the stock string gauges this guitar has on?
> 
> My first order of business is to put a .068 on, hope it fits the nut.



Order from DCGL. They set it up for you, including string gauges and what tuning you want.


----------



## Ludo95

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Yeah, it's exactly where I wanted it after trying 3 different locations. The guitar in the video is a prototype. The pic on the website is the final version.



Looks great dude!
I can't wait to hear the final sound of the guitar at the guitar clinic of the 16th! 
I wish I could try that KM-7 ... I haven't tried a 7 strings guitar yet and I wish I can get one of that ( I love the sound of that low B string ), but my number one priority right now is the valve amp! ( I am thinking about getting a 5150 or a Marshall JVM)... I'll ask you some question about amps and guitars at the clinic though!


----------



## glp1996

Chrisjd said:


> I called schecter a few months ago on this. They use an Ernie Ball 56 gauge for the low B on their sevens.



The website says it has a .62 for the B


----------



## philkilla

Sounds like a .068 should fit with some finagling.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Ludo95 said:


> Looks great dude!
> I can't wait to hear the final sound of the guitar at the guitar clinic of the 16th!
> I wish I could try that KM-7 ... I haven't tried a 7 strings guitar yet and I wish I can get one of that ( I love the sound of that low B string ), but my number one priority right now is the valve amp! ( I am thinking about getting a 5150 or a Marshall JVM)... I'll ask you some question about amps and guitars at the clinic though!



You can play my guitars at the clinic if you want to check it out. I don't mind at all. See you there!


----------



## BeyondThePale6534

My local dealer ordered my KM7 while he was at NAMM and just got word that mine should be shipped out on March 17. I ordered the trans white. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Chrisjd

glp1996 said:


> The website says it has a .62 for the B



Cool. All the better for drop A.


----------



## pittbul

based on his BRJ model,no?


----------



## jayeshrc

when's the floyd version coming? i'm itching to get the hipshot version, and i almost did earlier.. im going nuts just holding on so hard waiting to hear about the floyd version!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If a Floyd version is coming, it'll most likely be announced in a few months.


----------



## Zado

Six strings and insanely heavy bridge pup (DC res. 48K...yeah,48k)


----------



## KBMW

pittbul said:


> based on his BRJ model,no?



the controls are right about where they are on my jekyll if the neck and playability feel similar to that i'll be a happy camper. I have a feeling there will be some similarities there. I'm sure Keith could fill us in on that!!?


----------



## KBMW

Zado said:


> Six strings and insanely heavy bridge pup (DC res. 48K...yeah,48k)





merrow vs crowbar odd fellows rest!!! lol so good


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

KBMW said:


> merrow vs crowbar odd fellows rest!!! lol so good



One of my favorite albums of all time by far. My fanboy runs deep with them. My wife and I even have "Planets Collide" engraved on the inside edge of our wedding rings. That's about as nerdy as it gets!


----------



## KBMW

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> One of my favorite albums of all time by far. My fanboy runs deep with them. My wife and I even have "Planets Collide" engraved on the inside edge of our wedding rings. That's about as nerdy as it gets!




Thats awesome. 
As soon as i heard the vibrato i was like there it is. Unmistakable haha
I was fortunate enough to see them on that tour with eyehategod and Soilent green. What and amazing show.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

KBMW said:


> Thats awesome.
> As soon as i heard the vibrato i was like&#8230; there it is. Unmistakable haha
> I was fortunate enough to see them on that tour with eyehategod and Soilent green. What and amazing show.



It may not seem like it most of the time, but Kirk is a huge inspiration for me when it comes to writing metal songs. Dude is the king, I swear!

Yeah I caught that tour as well. Also saw them with S.O.D on the Bigger Than the Devil album cycle. Good times!


----------



## mphsc

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> It may not seem like it most of the time, but Kirk is a huge inspiration for me when it comes to writing metal songs. Dude is the king, I swear!



Hell Yea!


----------



## Ludo95

Sounds great! 
Keith, what about the scale length of the KM6? 26,5 or 25.5? 
P.s. Congratulations for your new studio, looks cool!


----------



## glp1996

Mine shipped today and I have overnight shipping so it'll be here tomorrow afternoon


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Ludo95 said:


> Sounds great!
> Keith, what about the scale length of the KM6? 26,5 or 25.5?
> P.s. Congratulations for your new studio, looks cool!



I have one of each. Trying them out to see which scale I like better 

Thanks man! Really, really happy to be in this new place. Nothing like having an entire floor of my house as a studio room


----------



## goherpsNderp

just got word that the place i ordered my KM-7 from will be getting their shipment close to the end of the month, and to just keep checking back each week in case they get a definitive date or it's bumped up.

i'm super pumped! even though i've been trying for months to sell 2 of my guitars, and really shouldn't have bought another one yet, it's too good of a deal to pass up. hipshot + steel frets + white trans? impossible not to buy.


----------



## Zalbu

Zado said:


> Six strings and insanely heavy bridge pup (DC res. 48K...yeah,48k)



Jesus Christ, I think I just found my new favorite rhythm tone. So thick and still dense and clear.



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I have one of each. Trying them out to see which scale I like better


It's your guitar, but a 26.5 inch 6-string would be amazing. Has anybody done that before?


----------



## Paincakes

Sup guys?











Stay tuned for a NGD thread later this weekend 
I hate to be a tease, but I'm actually super busy for the next few days...


----------



## TraE

Damn you, Paincakes, DAMN YOU!

Jk, lol. Enjoy the guitar bro. Really looking forward to that NGD thread.


----------



## unadventurer

Paincakes said:


> Sup guys?
> 
> Stay tuned for a NGD thread later this weekend
> I hate to be a tease, but I'm actually super busy for the next few days...



....in' .... I want mine! You're in Irvine? We're did you order from? Gear Orphanage?


----------



## jeleopard

Wait, do these come with HSC?


----------



## HOLYDIVER

glp1996 said:


> Mine shipped today and I have overnight shipping so it'll be here tomorrow afternoon


which dealer?


----------



## Paincakes

jeleopard said:


> Wait, do these come with HSC?



I purchased it separately.



unadventurer said:


> ....in' .... I want mine! You're in Irvine? We're did you order from? Gear Orphanage?


DCGL


----------



## unadventurer

Paincakes said:


> I purchased it separately.
> 
> 
> DCGL



I should've gone with them for the free setup and all. HNGD dude


----------



## HOLYDIVER

unadventurer said:


> I should've gone with them for the free setup and all. HNGD dude


this 
this guy should be banned for the teaser


----------



## jjcor

Weird question but if I bought a left handed model could I restring it to a righty? Will the hipshot body holes allow that? It's the way I play guitar.


----------



## ridner

that box looks killa! - congrats!


----------



## jeleopard

jjcor said:


> Weird question but if I bought a left handed model could I restring it to a righty? Will the hipshot body holes allow that? It's the way I play guitar.



Wwwwwwhat.

Why do you do that


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Paincakes said:


> Sup guys?
> 
> Stay tuned for a NGD thread later this weekend
> I hate to be a tease, but I'm actually super busy for the next few days...



Ffffffff... Congrats on being the first (non-Keith) person to get one. (Or at least first member of this forum.)

The more I see of them shipping out, the more anxious I get.


----------



## Oreo-Tan

Paincakes said:


> Sup guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for a NGD thread later this weekend
> I hate to be a tease, but I'm actually super busy for the next few days...





WAARGH... want SO badly. The manlust is real.


----------



## DC23

What a jerk thing to do, Paincakes. lol.

Enjoy it!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Glad at least one has gotten out into the world. Waiting for the NGD and review. I'll be watching. Can't wait for mine to show.


----------



## KBMW

C'mon TOMORROWWWWWW!!!!! lol if i miss the fed ex guy I'm going to be pist!!!!


----------



## AhsanU

I have to ask this question: how dark is the ebony fretboard? Are we talking pitch black or is it rosewood coloured with in a darker tint? Because based on the picture above, it doesn't look so dark.


----------



## timbucktu123

Señor Voorhees;3953405 said:


> Ffffffff... Congrats on being the first (non-Keith) person to get one. (Or at least first member of this forum.)
> 
> The more I see of them shipping out, the more anxious I get.



actually the 3rd (if you count loomis)


----------



## DC23

AhsanU said:


> I have to ask this question: how dark is the ebony fretboard? Are we talking pitch black or is it rosewood coloured with in a darker tint? Because based on the picture above, it doesn't look so dark.



I was wondering about that too. Looks more brown.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Huzzah! Checked my email and my guitar should be at dcgl tomorrow. Hooray for ngd next week!


----------



## DC23

Nice! Can't wait for all of these NGDs!


----------



## jjcor

jeleopard said:


> Wwwwwwhat.
> 
> Why do you do that



It's just the way I learned. Picked up my dad's acoustic (right handed) when I was a kid and just flipped it over and started playing like that. I could never find a lefty being broke and pre internet popularity days so I just stuck with right handed guitars and would just flip them over.


----------



## glp1996

HOLYDIVER said:


> which dealer?



Gear Orphanage. I was lucky enough to be their first order.


----------



## The Reverend

Like Voorhees, I also got an email from DCGL. My guitar ships tomorrow! I'll have a NGD thread when I get it, with a lot of pics (probably more than is necessary, being honest) and a clip, so you guys can hear my terrible mix and get a general idea of what it sounds like!


----------



## glp1996

Paincakes said:


> Sup guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for a NGD thread later this weekend
> I hate to be a tease, but I'm actually super busy for the next few days...



Even though I get mine tomorrow I'm still jealous. Seeing as your busy maybe I'll beat you for the first NGD thread


----------



## Dombey

I am a black KM-7 from gear orphanage. Shipped today, via ground...no tracking status eta yet...praying it gets here on Monday because I'm traveling for work t-fri next week...booo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dombey said:


> I am a black KM-7 from gear orphanage.







DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I have one of each. Trying them out to see which scale I like better



If you make it 26.5'', I swear to f_u_ck I will save up and buy it.


----------



## jeleopard

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If you make it 26.5'', I swear to f_u_ck I will save up and buy it.



25.5" for 6s pls (((((

Also a Floyd version would be SWAGGY.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jeleopard said:


> 25.5" for 6s pls



Don't listen to this guy, his opinion is bad.


----------



## Forkface

jeleopard said:


> 25.5" for 6s pls (((((


----------



## jeleopard

Bullies.


----------



## sartorious

This may be jumping the gun, but I'm more curious about the scale length of a hypothetical KM-8. The usual Schecter 28"?

Out of curiosity, what do folks do if a guitar lacks an arm contour (like the KM-7)? Does it not bother you? Do you adjust your playing by pushing your shoulder forward? Wear an armband like I've seen Keith wear in a video? I ask because it becomes uncomfortable for me, and I find myself gravitating towards my more comfortable but lower quality guitar. This is my only hangup about the KM-7.


----------



## Paincakes

Hey folks, a quick update:
I was able to squeeze in some quality time with the KM7.

Long story short: it's surprisingly light, the neck feels comfortable, and is a bit beefier than my RG927. The pickups sound great, and the ebony board feels like it should (looks pretty black... maybe a VERY dark brown).
Well done Keith!

Here are more pics: imgur: the simple image sharer
Excuse the lighting, I'll take some outdoor shots this weekend 

I particularly like this one though:





Dem frets doe.


----------



## jeleopard

Paincakes said:


> Hey folks, a quick update:
> I was able to squeeze in some quality time with the KM7.
> 
> Long story short: it's surprisingly light, the neck feels comfortable, and is a bit beefier than my RG927. The pickups sound great, and the ebony board feels like it should (looks pretty black... maybe a VERY dark brown).
> 
> Here are more pics: imgur: the simple image sharer
> Excuse the lighting, I'll take some outdoor shots this weekend
> 
> I particularly like this one though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dem frets doe.




glFDGLUIdsfgliugkhjghkjdhgkadlh *head explodes*

I'm now wishing I had the money for a HSC.

... anyone wanna donate to the "Jarrett Should Probably Get a HSC For His KM7 Fund?"


----------



## gigawhat

jeleopard said:


> glFDGLUIdsfgliugkhjghkjdhgkadlh *head explodes*
> 
> I'm now wishing I had the money for a HSC.
> 
> ... anyone wanna donate to the "Jarrett Should Probably Get a HSC For His KM7 Fund?"



Yeah, I had actually ordered mine without the hard case thinking it was probably just a flimsy crap case, then had second thoughts once I saw pictures of it. So I used it as an excuse to order $1,500+ of stuff from zzounds, but now I have my case! 

It's just gonna suck for a bit, because the case will be here before my KM-7.


----------



## Zado

jeleopard said:


> 25.5" for 6s pls (((((
> 
> Also a Floyd version would be SWAGGY.



I m with this guy.Never played a 26.5" six string,but i really do not want to kill my fingers with bendings when tuning standard


----------



## MF_Kitten

Zado said:


> I m with this guy.Never played a 26.5" six string,but i really do not want to kill my fingers with bendings when tuning standard



Dude. It's a negligible difference. It'll mainly make it intonate better.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Congrats PainCakes, looks awesome, this is my favorite pic







And for the people complaining about the color of the Ebony, here we go again, watch this:


And I definitely do NOT want Schecter to dye them black either. Let's just get used to lighter colored Ebony, it's the same wood as far as sound and touch senses are concerned


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Why make another 25.5 inch 6 string? There's already ten tons of them. 26.5 is fairly unique, and it's mostly unnoticeable. (I couldn't feel a difference.) 'Course it's up to Keith, but it's worth taking into consideration.

Paincakes' pics have aroused me. I can't wait to get mine in. I'm super interested in trying out the pickups. (Both split and not) I've been wanting the nazgul and sentient for a while, and it only made sense to get a new guitar wrapped around them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Señor Voorhees;3954204 said:


> Why make another 25.5 inch 6 string



 Schecter only has 2 or 3 (can't remember) 26.5'' sixers at the moment. Plus, if the KM-6 has a baritone scale, it'll be their only baritone sixer with a Hipshot.

But yeah, it's Keith's guitar anyway. He can do what he wants.


----------



## Agent_Code-E

Ugh. The wait for FedEx man is excruciating. Get it here already!


----------



## kylea1

Agent_Code-E said:


> Ugh. The wait for FedEx man is excruciating. Get it here already!



i knowwwwww


----------



## unadventurer

Anyone have an update on the second batch from Gear Orphanage before I call later today?


----------



## ImNotAhab

Paincakes said:


> Hey folks, a quick update:
> I was able to squeeze in some quality time with the KM7.
> 
> Long story short: it's surprisingly light, the neck feels comfortable, and is a bit beefier than my RG927. The pickups sound great, and the ebony board feels like it should (looks pretty black... maybe a VERY dark brown).
> Well done Keith!



How much beefier would you describe it?


----------



## glp1996

Mines out for delivery too and the wait is killing me


----------



## mnemonic

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Congrats PainCakes, looks awesome, this is my favorite pic
> http://i.imgur.com/fiobdJA.jpg[/IMG
> 
> 
> 
> And for the people complaining about the color of the Ebony, here we go again, watch this:
> [MEDIA=youtube]anCGvfsBoFY[/youtubevid
> 
> And I definitely do NOT want Schecter to dye them black either:wallbash:. Let's just get used to lighter colored Ebony, it's the same wood as far as sound and touch senses are concerned :D[/QUOTE]
> 
> cool video, thanks for posting. Pretty cool what he's decided to do. I rather like the look of streaky ebony. Adds a bit more depth and imperfection to the fretboard, jet black is a bit boring.
> 
> Not gonna lie, when I bought my taylor acoustic I wished it had more streaking (for the most part its jet black). It's from back in 08 or something though.
> 
> And at the end of the day, if someone [I]needs [/I]jet-black ebony, it can be dyed.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Paincakes said:


> Hey folks, a quick update:
> I was able to squeeze in some quality time with the KM7.
> 
> Long story short: it's surprisingly light, the neck feels comfortable, and is a bit beefier than my RG927. The pickups sound great, and the ebony board feels like it should (looks pretty black... maybe a VERY dark brown).
> Well done Keith!
> 
> Here are more pics: imgur: the simple image sharer
> Excuse the lighting, I'll take some outdoor shots this weekend
> 
> I particularly like this one though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dem frets doe.




Grats duder! I'm glad you like it! Looks like you got one of the first 20 signed ones as well. Nice


----------



## ISuckAtGuitar

beholdddddd


----------



## Steinmetzify

Pics and review! PICS AND REVIEW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ImNotAhab

steinmetzify said:


> Pics and review! PICS AND REVIEW!!!!!!!!!!



AND a detailed description of the neck please!


----------



## Steinmetzify

^ Yes, this please!


----------



## Agent_Code-E

It's kicking off guys! Just got my black one. So excited!

edit:Here's a link to some more pictures. The lighting wasn't great and it's my GS4 camera.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

unadventurer said:


> Anyone have an update on the second batch from Gear Orphanage before I call later today?


no but you should post your findings from them


----------



## Chrisjd

Zado said:


> Six strings and insanely heavy bridge pup (DC res. 48K...yeah,48k)




Sounds like they took the Invader and made it even more over-the-top.


----------



## Electric Wizard

I see those have been signed by "Kein Men". 


Naw, I'm just jealous. DCGL said another 3 weeks for me. Congrats!


----------



## unadventurer

Agent_Code-E said:


> edit:Here's a link to some more pictures. The lighting wasn't great and it's my GS4 camera.



Where's the missing saddle screws guy?


----------



## Agent_Code-E

unadventurer said:


> Where's the missing saddle screws guy?



They're not missing, just one of them is really deep for some reason. I'll have to adjust that. Not sure why it's so lop sided, doesn't really make sense.


----------



## Steinmetzify

That black one.........YEEHAW! Can't wait for mine......dammit hurry UP!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Agent_Code-E said:


> They're not missing, just one of them is really deep for some reason. I'll have to adjust that. Not sure why it's so lop sided, doesn't really make sense.



Looking at the pic, the screw for the D string is missing.....the one that holds it to the bridge?


----------



## ISuckAtGuitar

Agent_Code-E said:


> It's kicking off guys! Just got my black one. So excited!
> 
> edit:Here's a link to some more pictures. The lighting wasn't great and it's my GS4 camera.



Nice man!!


----------



## Agent_Code-E

Holy crap I'm blind! Thanks man. I just found one screw in the case. Still missing a screw and a spring though. It seems that with my with my 9-62 set, the screws aren't long enough to accommodate the intonation. Or DCGL really screwed up setting it.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Agent_Code-E said:


> Holy crap I'm blind! Thanks man. I just found one screw in the case. Still missing a screw and a spring though.



Whoa, how does that happen? Did the dealer you bought it from do the setup?


----------



## Agent_Code-E

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Whoa, how does that happen? Did the dealer you bought it from do the setup?



Yeah Drum City Guitar Land set it up. Guess it's time send them an email.


----------



## glp1996

[/URL]


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Agent_Code-E said:


> Holy crap I'm blind! Thanks man. I just found one screw in the case. Still missing a screw and a spring though. It seems that with my with my 9-62 set, the screws aren't long enough to accommodate the intonation. Or DCGL really screwed up setting it.



Dude that sucks! If you can't find the screws/springs PM me immediately and I'll make sure some are overnighted to you.


----------



## Ludo95

Whoa so many KM-7 right here!! 

Here in Italy we still have to wait to see them (we don't even know the price), I'll see Keith's one at the clinic anyway! 
Both black and white looks pretty cool! Enjoy them guys!


----------



## Paincakes

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Dude that sucks! If you can't find the screws/springs PM me immediately and I'll make sure some are overnighted to you.



In the interest of full disclosure, I received my guitar exactly like Agent_Code-E's: 2 screws 1 spring loose (with 1 spring standing all by itself through sheer willpower).

I found all the missing pieces (pickup magnets kept them in place), and they were easy to setup.

I contacted DCGL, who forwarded this info to Schecter, who will be mailing me longer screws/springs.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

How did that get shipped from DCGL like that??

Be careful because they could fly right off.

They look awesome though! Crazy to see such a hi-spec guitar for such an affordable price.


----------



## goherpsNderp

THANK YOU SO MUCH guys for posting your photos- all of the pics i could find of the production models didn't have pickup covers on them, BUT YOURS DO!!! YESSSSSSSSS

im glad the trans white (or as Chris Letchford calls it- 'glazed donut') finish seemed to turn out so nice. can't wait to get mine. i'll probably start having dreams about it in the next week or so. 8)


----------



## Seventhwave

Lorcan Ward said:


> How did that get shipped from DCGL like that??
> 
> Be careful because they could fly right off.



Doubt it got shipped from DCGL like that. Looking at that pic, some of those screws look like they're barely making the distance to the saddle.

Toss the guitar in a box/case in the back of a Fed Ex truck across the US and it wouldn't be completely unusual for some of those screws to rattle loose in transit.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Paincakes said:


> In the interest of full disclosure, I received my guitar exactly like Agent_Code-E's: 2 screws 1 spring loose (with 1 spring standing all by itself through sheer willpower).
> 
> I found all the missing pieces (pickup magnets kept them in place), and they were easy to setup.
> 
> I contacted DCGL, who forwarded this info to Schecter, who will be mailing me longer screws/springs.



That's good to know, I just spoke to the CEO at Schecter and they're making sure this gets taken care of for you guys.


----------



## gigawhat

I thought the first 75 were getting signed, so why are these numbered to 20?


----------



## canuck brian

It looks like the intonation point is in a spot where the bridge saddles have to be that far forward. If you've only got a tiny bit of thread, those saddles will pop. You can see the spring in the back of one of the saddles so i'm willing to bet that there are another two screws and a spring in the box.

(i've had 3 different locations for my bridge before i was 100% satisfied with it...)

I still want one of these so bad. It's practically everything I build bundled up in a really hawt looking guitar.


----------



## ISuckAtGuitar

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Dude that sucks! If you can't find the screws/springs PM me immediately and I'll make sure some are overnighted to you.



2 are missing on mine...




I won't know if the screws are in the case until I get back home from work...


----------



## sirshredsalot

Seems like everyones gonna have some issues with those saddle screws in the 1st wave..


----------



## ISuckAtGuitar

sirshredsalot said:


> Seems like everyones gonna have some issues with those saddle screws in the 1st wave..



I was wondering why it was out of tune already when I opened er up. I just have no idea how tight they should go on assuming they are floating around in my case... :\


----------



## Agent_Code-E

Yeah I checked everywhere, and I mean, everywhere for the missing parts. Only came up with the one screw. Schecter contacted me and said that the screws were the right spec, but they're going to send longer ones just to prevent any future problems. I'm guessing they shook loose in shipping and that screw just went AWOL. They were super speedy in contacting me.


----------



## Mik3D23

Agent_Code-E said:


> Yeah I checked everywhere, and I mean, everywhere for the missing parts. Only came up with the one screw. Schecter contacted me and said that the screws were the right spec, but they're going to send longer ones just to prevent any future problems. I'm guessing they shook loose in shipping and that screw just went AWOL. They were super speedy in contacting me.



I wouldn't imagine a properly set-up intonation screw could just shake loose and then fall off..Hopefully the ones they send you aren't too long and end up causing issues with your strings though


----------



## ISuckAtGuitar

Agent_Code-E said:


> Yeah I checked everywhere, and I mean, everywhere for the missing parts. Only came up with the one screw. Schecter contacted me and said that the screws were the right spec, but they're going to send longer ones just to prevent any future problems. I'm guessing they shook loose in shipping and that screw just went AWOL. They were super speedy in contacting me.



Being a drummer and kind of a guitar noob, is it going to be a bitch to get this thing back in action after reinserting the screws?


----------



## Forkface

woah thats some physics defying shit. 

anyway, am I correct in assuming you just have to find any screw with the correct diameter and it pops right in? or there is something else proprietary of hipshot screws?


----------



## mnemonic

It appears the bridges are placed further back than on alot of other guitars, which I think is good; more intonation range with the lowest string (Look at properly set-up 7's and 8's, most have the lowest strings maxed out, with the saddle as far back as it goes). 

It just looks like they didn't forsee screw length issues with the strings that are supposed to be 'shorter' (saddles further forward). I doubt its a hardware issue, hipshot have been making that bridge for long enough to shake out the kinks. 

Good news is it appears to be an easy fix... just use longer screws for those saddles. I'm sure it will all be ironed out with the second run, stuff like this usually is.


----------



## TrashJuice

So is the bridge placement just too far back in this first run or what?


----------



## Mik3D23

ISuckAtGuitar said:


> Being a drummer and kind of a guitar noob, is it going to be a bitch to get this thing back in action after reinserting the screws?



The action should be fine (or however the store/Schecter set it up) it's the intonation that will have to be reset. If you're not comfortable or don't know what you're doing it should probably be done by a tech


----------



## mnemonic

TrashJuice said:


> So is the bridge placement just too far back in this first run or what?



I wouldn't say 'too far back,' but it looks further back than normal. Looking at the pictures above, if that low B is intonated correctly, it has plenty of range left, you could probably tune it to F or something and still be able to intonate it.


----------



## Agent_Code-E

ISuckAtGuitar said:


> Being a drummer and kind of a guitar noob, is it going to be a bitch to get this thing back in action after reinserting the screws?



It shouldn't be. I checked the intonation, and it's dead on, even with missing screws. This hipshot is the most stable bridge I've seen. It's just a matter of inserting, tightening to a very soft hand tight, and then rechecking the intonation. The spring should hold everything in place. 



> woah thats some physics defying shit.
> 
> anyway, am I correct in assuming you just have to find any screw with the correct diameter and it pops right in? or there is something else proprietary of hipshot screws?



I don't think there's anything proprietary with them. Technically if you find screws with the right thread, diameter, and length and they should work. Getting them from hipshot/schecter is easier because you know/hope they'll be the right length.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

mnemonic said:


> I wouldn't say 'too far back,' but it looks further back than normal. Looking at the pictures above, if that low B is intonated correctly, it has plenty of range left, you could probably tune it to F or something and still be able to intonate it.



Yeah I wanted it to have an extended intonation range (the 6 string is that way as well). Looks like they need to use slightly longer screws.


----------



## mnemonic

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Yeah I wanted it to have an extended intonation range (the 6 string is that way as well). Looks like they need to use slightly longer screws.



props to you for that, more companies need to consider it for low tuned guitars.

I can _just barely_ get the F# intontated correctly on my RG8. Good thing it's not in F. I am using kind of heavy strings though.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

mnemonic said:


> props to you for that, more companies need to consider it for low tuned guitars.
> 
> I can _just barely_ get the F# intontated correctly on my RG8. Good thing it's not in F. I am using kind of heavy strings though.



I have one of my KM7 protos setup in open G tuning and the low string saddles still have room to move back further. That's a good thing! 

Luckily this is a really simple fix. You can PM me and I'll have Schecter send you longer intonation screws (if you need them).


----------



## ridner

you guys got screwed.....get it?!


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Actually, it was a lack of screwing.


----------



## The Reverend

Quit scaring me, guys. My guitar should be here next week, I don't need to hear about screws coming loose during transportation!


----------



## Xaios

Here at SSO, we've always got a few screws loose.


----------



## kylea1

The one time the fed ex guy comes an hour early i miss him!


----------



## Alex6534

Ya know I actually can't decide between this and Jeff's sig. 

DAMMIT


----------



## gigawhat

Ehh, not that worried, I've had this happen on two other guitars. It's really not a problem, the hardest part is finding a screw with the correct thread count to replace it that is long enough to fix the issue, and it sounds like Schecter is taking care of that part.


----------



## Experimorph

I'm not sure if I'm late with the news, but Thomann's listed the KM-7 on their website which means it'll be available sooner or later... for an outrageous price of nearly 1350 euros.

Schecter Keith Merrow KM-7 TWS - Thomann UK

I'm going to email them if it's possible to reconsider the price; in case not, I'll have to resort to ordering it from the UK.


----------



## Alex6534

Experimorph said:


> I'm not sure if I'm late with the news, but Thomann's listed the KM-7 on their website which means it'll be available sooner or later... for an outrageous price of nearly 1350 euros.
> 
> Schecter Keith Merrow KM-7 TWS - Thomann UK
> 
> I'm going to email them if it's possible to reconsider the price; in case not, I'll have to resort to ordering it from the UK.



Dafuq? That's nearly £200 more than in the UK...
Schecter KM-7 Keith Merrow Trans White Satin - Merchant City Music


----------



## KBMW

just got mine&#8230; this thing is amazing!!! so comfy!!! Matt finish was an awesome choice. Packaging from DCGL was top notch and setup is nice. Keith you killed it with this guitar. #2 of 20, who has #1?? 




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## KBMW

soory its been a while since i posted pics on a forum&#8230; i forgets how to internet. 

Seems i spoke too soon in all my excitement&#8230; I'm missing a saddle screw as well.. how is this thing in tune???


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

KBMW said:


> soory its been a while since i posted pics on a forum i forgets how to internet.
> 
> Seems i spoke too soon in all my excitement I'm missing a saddle screw as well.. how is this thing in tune???



You'll get an email from them shortly. I talked with them a little while ago and this is what they said- 

"There are several different sized intonation screws used on that bridge. Our setup department shouldve noticed that perhaps a few saddles had the wrong(shorter)screws and for whatever reason didnt change them. I dont know why. I can assure you that is being addressed. We use the USA Hipshot on other models and this is generally not an issue.

The nature of that bridge is that it has parts that are removable and therefore losable. We prepared for our customers losing screws, springs, and saddles and brought in extras to send out as needed if anybody lost anything changing strings and whatnot. That is why we are prepared to crush this problem immediately by contacting the customers and sending them replacement screws along with a heartfelt apology. It also affords us the opportunity to introduce ourselves and explain to them while we are unhappy about the wrong intonation screw being used that it is a very simple fix and we are here to help if they have any other questions about their new kickass KM-7. 

Please have anybody with issues contact our tech Duncan at [email protected] and he will take care of the problem immediately. Rest assured Duncan will handle it.

I apologize on behalf of all of us here at Schecter. Not sure if you drink beer or not but if so Ill buy you a nice cold German brew next week in Frankfurt. 

Regards,"


----------



## unadventurer

KBMW said:


> just got mine this thing is amazing!!! so comfy!!! Matt finish was an awesome choice. Packaging from DCGL was top notch and setup is nice. Keith you killed it with this guitar. #2 of 20, who has #1??



Well every single one of these has at least one missing screw.. Schecter should just send out longer ones to everyone thus far.. I may email them before I get mine so that I have new screws the day it comes in.


----------



## Experimorph

Alex6534 said:


> Dafuq? That's nearly £200 more than in the UK...
> Schecter KM-7 Keith Merrow Trans White Satin - Merchant City Music


I just realised the price is a whopping total of 1379 euros on Thomann's Finland domain! Anyway, I mailed them and I'm quite confident Thomann will sort it out - they usually do try and beat the prices of fellow stores.


----------



## KBMW

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> You'll get an email from them shortly. I talked with them a little while ago and this is what they said-
> 
> "There are several different sized intonation screws used on that bridge. Our setup department shouldve noticed that perhaps a few saddles had the wrong(shorter)screws and for whatever reason didnt change them. I dont know why. I can assure you that is being addressed. We use the USA Hipshot on other models and this is generally not an issue.
> 
> The nature of that bridge is that it has parts that are removable and therefore losable. We prepared for our customers losing screws, springs, and saddles and brought in extras to send out as needed if anybody lost anything changing strings and whatnot. That is why we are prepared to crush this problem immediately by contacting the customers and sending them replacement screws along with a heartfelt apology. It also affords us the opportunity to introduce ourselves and explain to them while we are unhappy about the wrong intonation screw being used that it is a very simple fix and we are here to help if they have any other questions about their new kickass KM-7.
> 
> Please have anybody with issues contact our tech Duncan at [email protected] and he will take care of the problem immediately. Rest assured Duncan will handle it.
> 
> I apologize on behalf of all of us here at Schecter. Not sure if you drink beer or not but if so Ill buy you a nice cold German brew next week in Frankfurt.
> 
> Regards,"



things happen, such is life


----------



## gigawhat

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> You'll get an email from them shortly. I talked with them a little while ago and this is what they said-
> 
> "There are several different sized intonation screws used on that bridge. Our setup department should&#8217;ve noticed that perhaps a few saddles had the wrong(shorter)screws and for whatever reason didn&#8217;t change them. I don&#8217;t know why. I can assure you that is being addressed. We use the USA Hipshot on other models and this is generally not an issue.
> 
> The nature of that bridge is that it has parts that are removable and therefore losable. We prepared for our customers losing screws, springs, and saddles and brought in extras to send out as needed if anybody lost anything changing strings and whatnot. That is why we are prepared to crush this problem immediately by contacting the customers and sending them replacement screws along with a heartfelt apology. It also affords us the opportunity to introduce ourselves and explain to them while we are unhappy about the wrong intonation screw being used that it is a very simple fix and we are here to help if they have any other questions about their new kickass KM-7.
> 
> Please have anybody with issues contact our tech Duncan at [email protected] and he will take care of the problem immediately. Rest assured Duncan will handle it.
> 
> I apologize on behalf of all of us here at Schecter. Not sure if you drink beer or not but if so I&#8217;ll buy you a nice cold German brew next week in Frankfurt.
> 
> Regards,"



This is one of the main reasons I was so willing to throw my money at them for this guitar sight unseen. Schecter has always gone above and beyond to help me with any issues I have had, even on gear I bought used.

And on top of that, I'm helping to support Mr. Merrow, whose music I thoroughly enjoy. And then he goes and does stuff like this, helping people just because they bought something with his name one it, instead of copping out and letting Schecter and the customers deal with it. Which in all honesty, no one would have blamed him for doing, it IS Schecters problem, but the fact you made it your problem too reaffirms my purchase of your guitar.

Keep doing awesome shit Keith!


----------



## The Reverend

Does anyone else get a weird sort of loyal feeling when you see big names and big companies doing business the right way? Keith and Schecter, I know my word doesn't mean much in the grand scheme of things, but the way you guys are handling this is incredible.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I agree. It's really cool that they're taking steps to correct an error with as little inconvenience to the end user as possible. With that said, .... yeah! Shipping notification. Should have mine by Wednesday!


----------



## Seventhwave

Got my shipping notification! Should be Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Zado

Experimorph said:


> I'm not sure if I'm late with the news, but Thomann's listed the KM-7 on their website which means it'll be available sooner or later... for an outrageous price of nearly 1350 euros.
> 
> Schecter Keith Merrow KM-7 TWS - Thomann UK
> 
> I'm going to email them if it's possible to* reconsider the price*; in case not, I'll have to resort to ordering it from the UK.


Not gonna happen.There are supposed to be very strict politics with prices on imports for us EU.If you ask to a dealer,he will say that prices do need to be like that for some reasons,so if you don't want to waste your time,go with guitarguitar.uk...I'd be curious to see thomann's reply though.

Thomann has always been a lil more pricey that other sellers,so I hope things will go better here in Italy,but considering all MSRP here increased a couple of weeks ago...

Don't wanna say anything for sure except that,for 1400&#8364;(because,if you select Italy as country that's the price you get),I'd go honestly with mayones;I'm not trying to offend Keith or Schecter: the guitar looks absolutely crazy and the specs are magnificent,I'm not saying it's not worth my money,I just don't find right as customer to pay so much more than a US guy just because of bureacracy


----------



## KBMW

gigawhat said:


> This is one of the main reasons I was so willing to throw my money at them for this guitar sight unseen. Schecter has always gone above and beyond to help me with any issues I have had, even on gear I bought used.
> 
> And on top of that, I'm helping to support Mr. Merrow, whose music I thoroughly enjoy. And then he goes and does stuff like this, helping people just because they bought something with his name one it, instead of copping out and letting Schecter and the customers deal with it. Which in all honesty, no one would have blamed him for doing, it IS Schecters problem, but the fact you made it your problem too reaffirms my purchase of your guitar.
> 
> Keep doing awesome shit Keith!





The Reverend said:


> Does anyone else get a weird sort of loyal feeling when you see big names and big companies doing business the right way? Keith and Schecter, I know my word doesn't mean much in the grand scheme of things, but the way you guys are handling this is incredible.



I emailed duncan and had a response within a half hour. Thats customer support, and thats how its done. Bigger businesses are very impersonal and lack that. I see a new loomis in my future


----------



## kylea1

i hope they can play nice


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

The Reverend said:


> Does anyone else get a weird sort of loyal feeling when you see big names and big companies doing business the right way? Keith and Schecter, I know my word doesn't mean much in the grand scheme of things, but the way you guys are handling this is incredible.



It does mean a lot that you'd say that, thank you. Really though, at the end of the day, I'm no different than any of you. I've just been given a really cool opportunity to design a guitar, and I wanted a lot of my friends in the guitar community to enjoy the KM7 just as much as I do. So, it's gotta be right! The second I saw that intonation screw thing, I knew it needed to be taken care of immediately. You guys have been amazingly supportive of this guitar (and subsequently supportive of me). I feel very fortunate for that. I see how excited some of you are about this guitar, and I don't want you to be let down in any way! Luckily the intonation screw is very simple change, and it's being taken care of. If any of you have the short intonation screws on your guitar, hit me up, or contact that Schecter email above and they'll rush you out the correct ones right away. Really sorry about that! 

For the record, I think it's probably a slip up only with that run. None of mine have short intonation screws. 

At any rate, I got your back, and Schecter will make it right for you. They're good dudes over there, really.


----------



## Zalbu

Experimorph said:


> I'm not sure if I'm late with the news, but Thomann's listed the KM-7 on their website which means it'll be available sooner or later... for an outrageous price of nearly 1350 euros.
> 
> Schecter Keith Merrow KM-7 TWS - Thomann UK
> 
> I'm going to email them if it's possible to reconsider the price; in case not, I'll have to resort to ordering it from the UK.


Wow, you can buy a new RGD2127 and stick pickups of your choice into it for that price. Always fun to get shafted because of where you live.


----------



## TraE

Keith, it's good to see that you care so much for a product with your name on it. As others have said, you didn't have to make it your problem, but you did, and that goes a long way man. Was a bit worried at first about mine coming in with missing screws and such, but at least I know if that's the case I won't have to jump through hoops to get the problem fixed. Keep being awesome, dude! I'm stoked for my KM-7 and Conquering Dystopia!


----------



## ISuckAtGuitar

I just plugged it into my 5150 and HOLY ....BALLS. This thing seriously is monstrous.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

ISuckAtGuitar said:


> I just plugged it into my 5150 and HOLY ....BALLS. This thing seriously is monstrous.



TOLD YOU SO! 

Probably the most pissed off sounding guitar I've ever played.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

TraE said:


> Keith, it's good to see that you care so much for a product with your name on it. As others have said, you didn't have to make it your problem, but you did, and that goes a long way man. Was a bit worried at first about mine coming in with missing screws and such, but at least I know if that's the case I won't have to jump through hoops to get the problem fixed. Keep being awesome, dude! I'm stoked for my KM-7 and Conquering Dystopia!



Thanks man, if you have ANY issues with it, hit me up. It's gotta be right!


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Fedex tracking updated. Says it should be here on Thursday. This makes me a sad panda. Oh well, I'll have to make due I suppose.


----------



## jeleopard

Señor Voorhees;3955257 said:


> Fedex tracking updated. Says it should be here on Thursday. This makes me a sad panda. Oh well, I'll have to make due I suppose.



Mine hasn't even shipped yet


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Señor Voorhees;3955257 said:


> Fedex tracking updated. Says it should be here on Thursday. This makes me a sad panda. Oh well, I'll have to make due I suppose.



Fedex burned me, too. I was supposed to get another black KM7 today and they "updated" the tracking for tomorrow. I stared out the window all day for nothing!


----------



## Señor Voorhees

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Fedex burned me, too. I was supposed to get another black KM7 today and they "updated" the tracking for tomorrow. I stared out the window all day for nothing!



Story of my life lately, though it's mostly with USPS. There have been 3 packages this past week that showed up a day later than scheduled. What's arguably worse is that fedex or ups usually shows up ~12 noon. I'll sit there waiting, refusing to go out for any reason, only to have them show up at like 4 or 5.

At least one day isn't a huge set back. I've been waiting since October (I think, I can't remember.) for this thing and I'm super stoked that I'm on the home stretch.


----------



## Harry

Super cool to see these guitars finally popping up at people's doors!

Can anyone here that also own a RG1527 and/or 7421/7621/7620/7420 compare the neck size/neck feel/profile? (In Aus, so very much doubt I'd be able to find one to play in person any time soon ) Really hoping the KM-7 neck isn't TOO thin, otherwise that's a total deal breaker on what is otherwise a very a seemingly very ideal guitar

Edit : Talking the late 90s/early 00s MIJ models in regards to the 74xx/76xx, not the Indonesian 'reissues' that aren't reissues with the Wizard II necks.


----------



## Agent_Code-E

Harry said:


> Super cool to see these guitars finally popping up at people's doors!
> 
> Can anyone here that also own a RG1527 and/or 7421/7621/7620/7420 compare the neck size/neck feel/profile? (In Aus, so very much doubt I'd be able to find one to play in person any time soon ) Really hoping the KM-7 neck isn't TOO thin, otherwise that's a total deal breaker on what is otherwise a very a seemingly very ideal guitar



Well I can't say I've ever owned an Ibanez. I've played a few although they weren't 7s. I do own a Hellraiser Extreme though. I have to say coming from it, which is a fairly chunky neck, not les paul but on the thicker side, the KM-7 is certainly thinner, but not too thin for me. It feels very natural and it's a little less D shaped than the hellraiser. It's actually very slightly thicker at the nut than at the 7th, which I like.

I've played guitars with necks that were too thin but this is not one of them. Sorry I couldn't compare it directly with an ibby, but this is my take on it.


----------



## unadventurer

I also got an email back from Duncan. He's sending various screws and springs on Monday.


----------



## Mayhew

To anyone who doesn't want to sit and wait around all day for their delivery and has access to a car, have your package set as hold for pickup or hold for collection. As soon as they're done sorting the freight in the morning you can go pick it up at the depot saving you hours of waiting for it to show up.

For instance my furthest point I deliver to is only 20-25 minutes away from the depot and the closest is less than 10 and I'm always surprised when people tell me they've been waiting all day or had to take the day off work to get their stuff when they don't need to. Pick it up at your earliest convenience and then you have the rest of your day to yourself.


----------



## jayeshrc

kylea1 said:


> i hope they can play nice



FACE OFF COMPARISON! 

seriously, cause i think a few of us are still wondering which way to go - right or left.. ofc the new loomis is a bit of an upgrade from the old one (better fret access and unpainted neck), but still!

EDIT: oh wait, you already did that in a new thread! i only had this thread open in my browser and keep refreshing it every hour or so and didnt see it 
It would be great if you could also post some of your opinions of the two against each other!


----------



## Experimorph

Zado said:


> Not gonna happen.There are supposed to be very strict politics with prices on imports for us EU.If you ask to a dealer,he will say that prices do need to be like that for some reasons,so if you don't want to waste your time,go with guitarguitar.uk...I'd be curious to see thomann's reply though.
> 
> Thomann has always been a lil more pricey that other sellers,so I hope things will go better here in Italy,but considering all MSRP here increased a couple of weeks ago...



Weird. Thomann has basically everything for 80 or 90 percent of the total price in Finnish stores. I've done all my shopping at Thomann for the last couple of years.

Anyway, I mailed the guitar department and addressed the issue; I acknowledged that importing Schecter ain't cheap, but I've never seen the T overvalue any product like this. I'll report to you guys once I know more.


----------



## chopeth

Zado said:


> Not gonna happen.There are supposed to be very strict politics with prices on imports for us EU.If you ask to a dealer,he will say that prices do need to be like that for some reasons,so if you don't want to waste your time,go with guitarguitar.uk...I'd be curious to see thomann's reply though.
> 
> Thomann has always been a lil more pricey that other sellers,so I hope things will go better here in Italy,but considering all MSRP here increased a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> Don't wanna say anything for sure except that,for 1400(because,if you select Italy as country that's the price you get),I'd go honestly with mayones;I'm not trying to offend Keith or Schecter: the guitar looks absolutely crazy and the specs are magnificent,I'm not saying it's not worth my money,I just don't find right as customer to pay so much more than a US guy just because of bureacracy



It seems like nobody is giving a shit about this unfair price for us, poor Europeans, your post passes unnoticed to Keith.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

chopeth said:


> It seems like nobody is giving a shit about this unfair price for us, poor Europeans, your post passes unnoticed to Keith.



Probably because he has no clue about that stuff?


----------



## gigawhat

chopeth said:


> It seems like nobody is giving a shit about this unfair price for us, poor Europeans, your post passes unnoticed to Keith.



It's probably because he can't do anything about it. That is so far beyond his reach as an artist. He did the best he could when he originally had it spec'ed for $1000 US street. He has no control over your country's import fees, nor your dealer's mark-up because of said fees or any other reason really. I'm sure he feels your plight and would do something if he could, as he said before he is just another guy wanting everyone who wants one to get this kick-ass guitar. But expecting him to do something about this and lamenting that he hasn't, isn't going to solve your problem. At most your just going to make him feel bad, and why would you want to make him feel bad over something he can't control?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Harry said:


> Super cool to see these guitars finally popping up at people's doors!
> 
> Can anyone here that also own a RG1527 and/or 7421/7621/7620/7420 compare the neck size/neck feel/profile? (In Aus, so very much doubt I'd be able to find one to play in person any time soon ) Really hoping the KM-7 neck isn't TOO thin, otherwise that's a total deal breaker on what is otherwise a very a seemingly very ideal guitar



I will be at Messe next week so I can tell you exactly how it feels compared to an RG1527 and a host of other Ibbys and Schecters.


----------



## chopeth

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably because he has no clue about that stuff?





gigawhat said:


> It's probably because he can't do anything about it. That is so far beyond his reach as an artist. He did the best he could when he originally had it spec'ed for $1000 US street. He has no control over your country's import fees, nor your dealer's mark-up because of said fees or any other reason really. I'm sure he feels your plight and would do something if he could, as he said before he is just another guy wanting everyone who wants one to get this kick-ass guitar. But expecting him to do something about this and lamenting that he hasn't, isn't going to solve your problem. At most your just going to make him feel bad, and why would you want to make him feel bad over something he can't control?



I didn't say he should know about this stuff neither do I want to make him feel bad. I think he did his job here the best he could, and the results are superb. I only wish Schecter cared more about their market in Europe, but it looks like they are self-sufficient with their American business alone. A shame for us Europeans. Good for you, Schecter and American fellas!


----------



## Zado

I guess it's not (entirely,at least) Schecter's fault,but mainly european politics with imported products,and basically everything else.I mean,just think of Spread...something that doesn't really even exist,meant to degrade one country's economy.Nice idea,really.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

chopeth said:


> I only wish Schecter cared more about their market in Europe, :



Your countries government takes the import duty and Vat on imports. Schecter still only make what they would if the guitar sold in America. They have nothing to do with how much it costs in the EU.


----------



## gigawhat

chopeth said:


> A shame for us Europeans. Good for you, Schecter and American fellas!



You could just wait a little bit, there has already been a NGD, so I expect one will hit the Classifieds within the next month. 

But for the real, I would totally be waiting for one to pop up on eBay or here if I lived over y'alls way.


----------



## Doombreed

Lorcan Ward said:


> Your countries government takes the import duty and Vat on imports. Schecter still only make what they would if the guitar sold in America. They have nothing to do with how much it costs in the EU.



This is of course only true if they are selling it to the dealers for the same price. This is quite likely, but things always seem at least a little fishy when manufacturers restrict where their dealers can and can't ship their guitars.

Anyway, I'm really hoping I'll be able to give one of these a shot at Musikmesse next week!


----------



## mnemonic

Doombreed said:


> This is of course only true if they are selling it to the dealers for the same price. This is quite likely, but things always seem at least a little fishy when manufacturers restrict where their dealers can and can't ship their guitars.
> 
> Anyway, I'm really hoping I'll be able to give one of these a shot at Musikmesse next week!



My understanding is Schecter sells the guitars to a distributor (or distributors?) which then sells to retailers in Europe. 

From what little I have read on the subject here, it was this distributor (or maybe the retailers) who complained to Schecter that US retailers were selling overseas for cheaper than the foreign distributors were willing to price the guitars, so Schecter said the US retailers can't do this anymore. Someone correct me if I'm misremembering though. 

I really wish Schecter (and other companies) would have _their own _distribution channels throughout Europe so they could cut out the middle man and the extra cost. There are more people living in Europe than in the USA, according to google, so theoretically that should mean its a much bigger market. First company to reduce costs and pass that to the consumer would have a pretty big advantage over competitors.


----------



## Dombey

I'm sure schecter is just trying to protect their distribution channels. Which is exactly why they cut off GH in the US. Even just a few guitars being arbitraged in Europe undermines their authorized dealers and gives them incentives to sell other brands first. 
As for the pricing, you have to remember that every business in the chain from manufacturer to consumer is marking up and maintaining a margin rate. If that margin is 25%, then if say a distributor incurs $100 of cost to import the guitar, they are going to mark the end price up $133. Do this 2 or 3 times throughout the chain and pretty soon you've got substantial price differences. 
I know everyone wants just the costs incurred to be passed on without the markup, but the prevailing business practice is to maintain margin rate...so it isn't going to happen.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

gigawhat said:


> It's probably because he can't do anything about it. That is so far beyond his reach as an artist. He did the best he could when he originally had it spec'ed for $1000 US street. He has no control over your country's import fees, nor your dealer's mark-up because of said fees or any other reason really. I'm sure he feels your plight and would do something if he could, as he said before he is just another guy wanting everyone who wants one to get this kick-ass guitar. But expecting him to do something about this and lamenting that he hasn't, isn't going to solve your problem. At most your just going to make him feel bad, and why would you want to make him feel bad over something he can't control?



All of my THIS.


----------



## Alex6534

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> All of my THIS.



Quick question Keith - how versatile do you find the nazgul/sentient set? Seriously considering picking it up, spec wise it's pretty much perfect but not heard much on the versatility of these pups, this would be my general purpose guitar so everything from some jazz improv to classic rock to, well, Conquering Dystopia!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Alex6534 said:


> Quick question Keith - how versatile do you find the nazgul/sentient set? Seriously considering picking it up, spec wise it's pretty much perfect but not heard much on the versatility of these pups, this would be my general purpose guitar so everything from some jazz improv to classic rock to, well, Conquering Dystopia!



I find them to be very versatile, personally. When we designed the Sentient neck pickup, we wanted something that was basically a marriage between the Jazz and the 59 neck pickups. So, if I were to describe it, I'd say it really does have that Jazz/59 flavor. It has amazing clean tones, and works extremely well under gain for soloing. It's not a high output pickup, but more of a moderate output. If you pick up the Conquering Dystopia record: all of the clean guitars (electric guitar, not the acoustic tracks) were done with the KM-7 on the neck pickup. 

The Nazgul is geared towards high gain, but it can clean up well and give you some more organic rock tones. One of the common misconceptions with that pickup is that it's super high output. But in reality, it's more on the upper end of "moderate output". It's not as hot as, say, the Sh-6 Distortion. In this guitar, it has a ton of clarity, articulation, and pick attack. But, because it's not over the top with output, it's still quite capable of getting more mellow tones when needed. But clean tones on the bridge pickup (when wide open), will definitely sound a little more "rude" than "mellow". 

The guitar is wired to hum-cancel when coil split in the middle position. That gives a really cool, almost Tele like sound. For being a 2 humbucker guitar with only a volume and selector, it's capable of 6 different pickup settings. So, I would say it's a very versatile sounding guitar.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

So I have Thursday off, which is when my guitar is scheduled to arrive. I know how I'm gonna spend the better part of my day. I'll see if I can get a few clean/crunchy/distorted samples recorded.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Still haven't heard anything from my guys.....the only saving grace is that you guys are getting yours and I can drool over those. CAN'T FRIGGIN WAIT FOR THIS.


----------



## Zalbu

chopeth said:


> It seems like nobody is giving a shit about this unfair price for us, poor Europeans, your post passes unnoticed to Keith.


What is Keith supposed to do about it? He doesn't set the price for the guitars, especially not for us Euros.


----------



## kylea1

jayeshrc said:


> FACE OFF COMPARISON!
> 
> seriously, cause i think a few of us are still wondering which way to go - right or left.. ofc the new loomis is a bit of an upgrade from the old one (better fret access and unpainted neck), but still!
> 
> EDIT: oh wait, you already did that in a new thread! i only had this thread open in my browser and keep refreshing it every hour or so and didnt see it
> It would be great if you could also post some of your opinions of the two against each other!



to be honest if the new jl-7 is anything like the km-7, it would be a much better route. the km-7 has amazing fret access. just look at where the body starts in comparison to the fr-7 in the upper fret areas ha. other than that the fr-7 is much heavier and the neck is definitely bigger. ive been blessed with large hands so it doesnt affect me much. 

this is actually the first electric ive gotten with good passive pick ups. (i also have an older schecter c-1 hell raiser 6 string with emgs) so i need to get used to them but i really like them so far. ill try to do a controlled comparison of them soon.

anything else you want me to compare on them?


----------



## KBMW

so I've spent a little time with this beast and i have to say its awesome if anyone was wondering about the neck profile it feels very similar to this guy on the left.. and i think they make a great couple. 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ludo95

Looks awesome dude! I think Keith did a great job: it seems like he put on it all the best of its Customs guitars !
Can't wait to see one of them next week at Keith's and Jeff's clinic!!


----------



## chopeth

chopeth said:


> It seems like nobody is giving a shit about this unfair price for us, poor Europeans, your post passes unnoticed to Keith.



I don't think my comment deserves a negative vote, plus when I politely explained my good faith towards the issue two posts later. I guess there are some people here who praise great Keith in a somewhat immature kind of way. No big deal anyway. 



chopeth said:


> I didn't say he should know about this stuff neither do I want to make him feel bad. I think he did his job here the best he could, and the results are superb. I only wish Schecter cared more about their market in Europe, but it looks like they are self-sufficient with their American business alone. A shame for us Europeans. Good for you, Schecter and American fellas!


----------



## kylea1

so purdyy


----------



## kylea1

would anyone want to see a vid of me playing random crap for 6 min using different settings? its not very structured haha


----------



## Erick Kroenen

why not, go ahead kylea1 !


----------



## Ludo95

Yes dude! 

P.s. What is the size of that fretwrap? Small, medium or large?


----------



## kylea1

Ludo95 said:


> Yes dude!
> 
> P.s. What is the size of that fretwrap? Small, medium or large?



ok its uploading now! i warn you its literally 6 min of me just making shit up and playing parts of random songs haha

and its a medium, if you have a locking nut deff go large, i ordered large but they sent a medium and i just didnt want to bother exchanging haha.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvhtow-kh58&list=UUJfFG-C7SmRuSakuMnf91tA

well here is the vid, like i said its really for the different sounds of the guitar, not for my playing haha. everything ive written up until a week ago was in b standard so 7 drop tuning is new to me.


----------



## jayeshrc

kylea1 said:


> to be honest if the new jl-7 is anything like the km-7, it would be a much better route. the km-7 has amazing fret access. just look at where the body starts in comparison to the fr-7 in the upper fret areas ha. other than that the fr-7 is much heavier and the neck is definitely bigger. ive been blessed with large hands so it doesnt affect me much.
> 
> this is actually the first electric ive gotten with good passive pick ups. (i also have an older schecter c-1 hell raiser 6 string with emgs) so i need to get used to them but i really like them so far. ill try to do a controlled comparison of them soon.
> 
> anything else you want me to compare on them?


you kinda touched on everything i wanted to know about. i was looking at the neck, pickups and fretboard wood.

now, the neck on the new jl7 is probably the same as the km7 cause theyre both called ultra thin SLS (according to the specs).. what exactly do you mean by bigger though? do you mean the jl7's neck is thicker or wider or both? plus, a few people have said the km7 is a BEAST when it comes to sound.. are the pickups really that much better than the active EMG's? or is it down to the woods and the pickups (and all the placement stuff keith did) really working with each other? and then there's the ebony part. ebony has always been > maple for me in general..

i'm so torn between the two. although i've always used a floyd so i'm kinda leaning towards the jl7


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The old Jeff Loomis =/= JL-7.


----------



## jayeshrc

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The old Jeff Loomis =/= JL-7.


i do get that. but ive played the old one and wont have the opportunity to play the new one or the km7 unless i buy it and a cousin brings it down from the US for me in may. so i really have no choice but to compare these two along with a nice pinch of salt


----------



## gigawhat

jayeshrc said:


> i do get that. but ive played the old one and wont have the opportunity to play the new one or the km7 unless i buy it and a cousin brings it down from the US for me in may. so i really have no choice but to compare these two along with a nice pinch of salt



I think the point he was trying to make is that the comparison of the KM-7 and the Loomis you mentioned was just that, a comparison of a KM-7 and a Loomis, not a JL-7, that's why he was saying the neck is bigger. I believe shape wise, the KM and the JL are probably exactly the same. What you need to look into is the pickup, wood, hardware, and finish differences if you are trying to decide between the two, because that's where the two vary.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

kylea1 said:


> well here is the vid, like i said its really for the different sounds of the guitar, not for my playing haha. everything ive written up until a week ago was in b standard so 7 drop tuning is new to me.





AWESOME! Thanks for posting the video, really appreciate it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gigawhat said:


> I think the point he was trying to make is that the comparison of the KM-7 and the Loomis you mentioned was just that, a comparison of a KM-7 and a Loomis, not a JL-7, that's why he was saying the neck is bigger. I believe shape wise, the KM and the JL are probably exactly the same. What you need to look into is the pickup, wood, hardware, and finish differences if you are trying to decide between the two, because that's where the two vary.



To make it simple; do you want a Floyd Rose or Hipshot (depends), EMGs or Duncans, ebony board or maple board, or a plain top or flame veneer? Other than that, the new models seem very similar besides slight body shape differences, aesthetics, and neck construction.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Just reserved the first KM7 coming to Europe as far as I know. If its on time I will have it in about 10 days. I will know tomorrow.


----------



## Ludo95

kylea1 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvhtow-kh58&list=UUJfFG-C7SmRuSakuMnf91tA
> 
> well here is the vid, like i said its really for the different sounds of the guitar, not for my playing haha. everything ive written up until a week ago was in b standard so 7 drop tuning is new to me.



It sounds huge dude! Rhythm sounds so much heavy as lead one!
Compared to the JL-7 how does it feel?


----------



## kylea1

Ludo95 said:


> It sounds huge dude! Rhythm sounds so much heavy as lead one!
> Compared to the JL-7 how does it feel?



well the guitar i have is actually the fr-7. its jeffs first model. i have a post a few posts back where i outlined the differences between the 2. It is very different from the new jl-7


----------



## Panacea224

The wait for mine is killing me... I would have had mine already if not for what happened at Gearhounds. Now I'm next in line at DCGL, but they won't have more until the 24th.


----------



## jayeshrc

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> To make it simple; do you want a Floyd Rose or Hipshot (depends), EMGs or Duncans, ebony board or maple board, or a plain top or flame veneer? Other than that, the new models seem very similar besides slight body shape differences, aesthetics, and neck construction.


floyd, not sure, ebony, doesnt matter.

that makes it one point to each and i'm stuck  kylea1, could you please help me out one more time? how do the both sound against each other? 

wish i had the chance to sit down with both. i need to figure this out on my own somehow and i'm bugging the hell out of you guys.. :/


----------



## fatalfable

jayeshrc said:


> floyd, not sure, ebony, doesnt matter.
> 
> that makes it one point to each and i'm stuck  kylea1, could you please help me out one more time? how do the both sound against each other?
> 
> wish i had the chance to sit down with both. i need to figure this out on my own somehow and i'm bugging the hell out of you guys.. :/



i own a jl-7 (the old one) and have played both the new one and the km-7, the new jl-7 is so much better then the old one that i feel a little cheated by buying one a few years ago. everything is improved.

as for the battle between the jl-7 and km-7, they felt the same to me. both i tried had a hipshot and i couldnt feel a difference between them in terms of body shape and neck profile. one big difference that they do have is the jl-7 has an unfinished neck which IMO makes it the superior guitar for shredding just on feel alone. my point is that they are so similar that all you have to do is decide which pickups you want and if you want a floyd. or just whichever looks more aesthetically pleasing you can always switch pickups later.


----------



## Dombey

FYI the ultimate km-7 NGD is up... conquering Dystopia album available for download on their website. 
Also I'd say there is a good chance the artists keep more of the $$$ if you download off their site vs iTunes...so help them out already!!


----------



## Zado

Lorcan Ward said:


> Just reserved the first KM7 coming to Europe as far as I know. If its on time I will have it in about 10 days. I will know tomorrow.


well,now I know there will be at least one in Europe who will be able to purchase a 2014 schecter this year




Sorry,still pissed off


----------



## TraE

Dombey said:


> FYI the ultimate km-7 NGD is up... conquering Dystopia album available for download on their website.
> Also I'd say there is a good chance the artists keep more of the $$$ if you download off their site vs iTunes...so help them out already!!


Just bought it off the site. I'm pretty sure you're right, man, cause when you buy it off the site it goes through paypal, and the money goes straight to Keith's paypal account. I'm fairly certain iTunes takes a small chunk of profit from each sale when purchased through there. I'll be listening to this later tonight.


----------



## Dombey

^ I'm willing to bet iTunes takes more than a "small" cut.


----------



## kylea1

https://soundcloud.com/kyle-antonowich/bonemerrow

here is a super unmixed demo of a song idea ill be making a play through video for in the future. everything was recorded with my km7 through a 6505+ combo

lots of copy and pasting for times sake sorry =P

on a side note, even though this guitar was supposed to have a not so great clean tone i honestly love the tone i was able to get on the neck pick up coil tapped with the volume turned down a bit.


----------



## fc3603

Anybody ordered from Amazon got their guitars yet?


----------



## TraE

I just finished Conquering Dystopia, and I have to say; it's absolutely crushing. Jeff and Keith groove together so well. If you enjoy either Keith or Jeff's solo work, this release won't disappoint in any way. Buy it and support these awesome musicians.

DISCLAIMER: Listening to this album may make you feel inadequate as a musician.


----------



## Forkface

TraE said:


> I
> 
> DISCLAIMER: Listening to this album may make you feel inadequate as a musician.



this. forever.


----------



## Harry

Agent_Code-E said:


> Well I can't say I've ever owned an Ibanez. I've played a few although they weren't 7s. I do own a Hellraiser Extreme though. I have to say coming from it, which is a fairly chunky neck, not les paul but on the thicker side, the KM-7 is certainly thinner, but not too thin for me. It feels very natural and it's a little less D shaped than the hellraiser. It's actually very slightly thicker at the nut than at the 7th, which I like.
> 
> I've played guitars with necks that were too thin but this is not one of them. Sorry I couldn't compare it directly with an ibby, but this is my take on it.



Hellraiser Extreme 7 string? I'm familiar with the Hellraiser C-7, Blackjack ATX7 (not the current production models with the 16 inch fretboard radius, the ones from a couple of years back) and Jeff Loomis V neck profiles, but if you mean the 6 string Hellraiser, not really familiar with the feel of that at all.
Appreciate the input though 



Lorcan Ward said:


> I will be at Messe next week so I can tell you exactly how it feels compared to an RG1527 and a host of other Ibbys and Schecters.



That would be awesome.

This post was edited a little too for more clarity.



Harry said:


> Can anyone here that also own a RG1527 and/or 7421/7621/7620/7420 compare the neck size/neck feel/profile? (In Aus, so very much doubt I'd be able to find one to play in person any time soon ) Really hoping the KM-7 neck isn't TOO thin, otherwise that's a total deal breaker on what is otherwise a very a seemingly very ideal guitar
> 
> Edit : Talking the late 90s/early 00s MIJ models in regards to the 74xx/76xx, not the Indonesian 'reissues' that aren't really reissues with the Wizard II necks because I ain't familiar with those


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Lorcan Ward said:


> Just reserved the first KM7 coming to Europe as far as I know. If its on time I will have it in about 10 days. I will know tomorrow.



Well this won't be happening

KM7s aren't due to arrive in Europe for another 2 months.


----------



## Experimorph

I got a rather... German reply from Thomann's guitar department on their pricing:



> [FONT=&quot]...
> thanks for contacting thomann![/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I can unfortunately not the same price offer[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]![/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Sorry![/FONT]
> ...


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]Guess I'm ordering one from the UK then.


----------



## canuck brian

That is exceptionally cool of Schecter to do that. \m/


----------



## Chrisjd

fc3603 said:


> Anybody ordered from Amazon got their guitars yet?



Nope. Still waiting, as expected. I am hoping I'll have it by the end of the month.


----------



## sicnarf

fc3603 said:


> Anybody ordered from Amazon got their guitars yet?



I got an estimate of March 18 for my Stealth C-1.

Edit: Just realized I'm in the KM-7 thread. Oops.


----------



## unadventurer

Schecter is sending me some intonation screws and springs today w/ a free t-shirt  thats service! My KM hasnt even shipped yet! (a little bird told me.. maybe today or tomorrow.)


----------



## Dombey

^ same here. AWESOME service.


----------



## Zado

Experimorph said:


> I got a rather... German reply from Thomann's guitar department on their pricing:
> 
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]Guess I'm ordering one from the UK then.



Totally with you buddy.I'm personally not getting a schecter this year.


Well,let's give a chance to it.A question to all KM-7 happy customers: would you spend 1600 USD (1400 = 1900$,but let's make it less heavy) on this model (considering playability,sound,flaws,competitors,everything that comes to your mind)? If not,what do you think a rasonable price would be?(other than the 999$ you paid of course)


----------



## unadventurer

Has anyone gotten a white one yet? I'm wondering if I'll have the first one to surface on SS...


----------



## fatalfable

unadventurer said:


> Has anyone gotten a white one yet? I'm wondering if I'll have the first one to surface on SS...



yes they have. i forget who has them but if you use the search bar and check the past few days you should find them. one even had a black scuff mark on it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

glp1996 has a white one.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

unadventurer said:


> Has anyone gotten a white one yet? I'm wondering if I'll have the first one to surface on SS...





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> glp1996 has a white one.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/264788-ngd-long-awaited-schecter-km-7-a.html


----------



## unadventurer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> glp1996 has a white one.



Ah yes. I'm an idiot. Mine was supposed to ship out today but I haven't gotten an y tracking info so it should be tomorrow. I'm just gonna try to feel numb until it's in my hands!!


----------



## jeleopard

unadventurer said:


> Ah yes. I'm an idiot. Mine was supposed to ship out today but I haven't gotten an y tracking info so it should be tomorrow. I'm just gonna try to feel numb until it's in my hands!!



Ditto man


----------



## Dombey

Got my black km-7 last night. I'm traveling today and the rest of the week. 
I did fire it up last night though and here are some quick observations:
-it sounds beastly. You already knew that. 
-as Keith mentioned, the palm muting is just ridiculous. 
-the finish is very matte, looks awesome, but wondering about wear areas glossing over time (where my arms rubs the body). 
-came with at least 1/8" of extra action...I hastily lowered the strings and it actually sets up as well or better than my ESP eclipse II- low action and I can still bend the crap out of it and zero buzz. Awesome. Hipshot FTW. 

-I also learned that I can't play a 7 string for crap...missing strings all over the place and kept mistaking frets for others...I owner this to always playing a 24.75" scale and narrow neck (43mm, I think) and 22 frets.. So 26.5" and 48mm and 24 frets is like a completely different instrument. Looks like I have some practicing to do!!

Honestly though Keith, great job. You've made a lot of people happy, myself included.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dombey said:


> Got my black km-7 last night. I'm traveling today and the rest of the week.
> I did fire it up last night though and here are some quick observations:
> -it sounds beastly. You already knew that.
> *-as Keith mentioned, the palm muting is just ridiculous.*
> -the finish is very matte, looks awesome, but wondering about wear areas glossing over time (where my arms rubs the body).
> *-came with at least 1/8" of extra action...I hastily lowered the strings and it actually sets up as well or better than my ESP eclipse II- low action and I can still bend the crap out of it and zero buzz. Awesome. Hipshot FTW.*
> 
> *-I also learned that I can't play a 7 string for crap...missing strings all over the place and kept mistaking frets for others...I owner this to always playing a 24.75" scale and narrow neck (43mm, I think) and 22 frets.. So 26.5" and 48mm and 24 frets is like a completely different instrument. Looks like I have some practicing to do!!
> *
> Honestly though Keith, great job. You've made a lot of people happy, myself included.



For the muting, good....I don't use it a lot, but when I do I want it to sound HUGE.

Glad to hear it set up as good/better than your ESP. Love to hear that, actually.

Can't play a 7 string for crap is going to be me for at least a week....I've only ever noodled around on them in stores for half an hour at a time, so I'm pretty prepared to suck at first. 

Glad it showed and you dig it.....lame that right after you had to take off, but it'll be there waiting when you get back!

REALLY glad to hear you 7 string guys are digging this; pretty much means there's no way I won't.


----------



## Dombey

Oh and btw...14/20.


----------



## KBMW

I received saddle screws and springs and a tshirt overnight from cali.. very nice and way to be on top of shit schecter and Keith. I'm excited to get this thing set up properly.


----------



## TraE

KBMW said:


> I received saddle screws and springs and a tshirt overnight from cali.. very nice and way to be on top of shit schecter and Keith. I'm excited to get this thing set up properly.


Do you have the guitar yet? Also, I'm not sure if you have an answer, but you think the saddle screw issue will still be persistent on the second run? I wasn't lucky enough to get in the first run but I don't want to wait all this time and have missing saddle screws and be unable to play it when it comes in.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

TraE said:


> Do you have the guitar yet? Also, I'm not sure if you have an answer, but you think the saddle screw issue will still be persistent on the second run? I wasn't lucky enough to get in the first run but I don't want to wait all this time and have missing saddle screws and be unable to play it when it comes in.



The only ones that had this issue were the first few to ship to dealers. All the guitars that haven't been shipped yet should be corrected. The guitars at DCGL that have yet to be shipped will also be corrected. Schecter contacted those dealers and provided them the proper length intonation screws. I received a couple KM7 guitars on Saturday from the first run and the screws were proper. This really should have only affected a few guitars. But, if for whatever reason yours has the improper intonation screws, they'll make it right as seen above. 

If any of you will be at MusikMesse in Germany this week, come say hi and play my guitars for yourself!


----------



## Andromalia

Experimorph said:


> I got a rather... German reply from Thomann's guitar department on their pricing:
> 
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]Guess I'm ordering one from the UK then.



It puts them in competition with japanese ESPs more or less, not sure it's a wise business move. Time will tell.


----------



## Agent_Code-E

> -the finish is very matte, looks awesome, but wondering about wear areas glossing over time (where my arms rubs the body).



I own a Hellraiser Extreme, which is satin, and the neck is now semi-gloss from my hands.

I can assure you the KM-7 feels completely different. The matte on the Hellraiser is very smooth, whereas the KM-7 is actually a bit rough in comparison. I think this is due to them switching to a much harder clear than what they used on the Extreme. I doubt you're going to have problems with it. It feels like it will take an eternity to rub to a gloss compared to the Extreme. 








Granted the KM-7 isn't as old, but I highly doubt it will polish like the Hellraiser did.


----------



## TraE

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> The only ones that had this issue were the first few to ship to dealers. All the guitars that haven't been shipped yet should be corrected. The guitars at DCGL that have yet to be shipped will also be corrected. Schecter contacted those dealers and provided them the proper length intonation screws. I received a couple KM7 guitars on Saturday from the first run and the screws were proper. This really should have only affected a few guitars. But, if for whatever reason yours has the improper intonation screws, they'll make it right as seen above.
> 
> If any of you will be at MusikMesse in Germany this week, come say hi and play my guitars for yourself!


Good to know. Thanks, Keith. By the way, the new album is amazing. One of my favorite instrumental metal releases to date. Keep rocking, brother!


----------



## ddk

aaaarrrghh, those shots of the back aren't helping my GAS. the neck on the KM-7 looks a lot like the back of an M8M. i am hoping it is similar. somehow the rough satin feels faster than smooth.


----------



## Zado

that H-Ex looks spectacular mate!


----------



## goherpsNderp

is bad that i kind of want mine to be missing a screw so i can get a free t-shirt?


----------



## unadventurer

I'd really love a Pod X3 - Conquering Dystopia rythm patch that's worthy of the KM-7 *hint hint*


----------



## HOLYDIVER

goherpsNderp said:


> is bad that i kind of want mine to be missing a screw so i can get a free t-shirt?


This!


----------



## Zado

goherpsNderp said:


> is bad that i kind of want mine to be missing a screw so i can get a free t-shirt?


my hellraiser is string thru,no screws.I want 6 free shirts.


----------



## goherpsNderp

Zado said:


> my hellraiser is string thru,no screws.I want 6 free shirts.



hahahaha 

to be honest i'm just glad i am soon to be the proud owner of a Schecter that will have everything i love about Schecters and nothing i dislike about them! no t-shirts required. hoping they will look at Keith's guitar as a blueprint on how to balance cost/features in future models.

also: are there any tone samples out there from those that have received theirs yet? not talking about Keith's videos. i really loved my Duncan Distortion from back in the day, so hearing that it's less aggressive than that is a tad bit concerning, but i'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## gigawhat

Man, I was just told two more weeks! So excited! I'd be freaking out if I wasn't getting a new amp today, a pedal/amp tomorrow, and a new guitar on Thursday. Hoping all that stuff will distract me till I lay my hands on the KM-7.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

goherpsNderp said:


> hahahaha
> 
> to be honest i'm just glad i am soon to be the proud owner of a Schecter that will have everything i love about Schecters and nothing i dislike about them! no t-shirts required. hoping they will look at Keith's guitar as a blueprint on how to balance cost/features in future models.
> 
> also: are there any tone samples out there from those that have received theirs yet? not talking about Keith's videos. i really loved my Duncan Distortion from back in the day, so hearing that it's less aggressive than that is a tad bit concerning, but i'm sure it will be fine.



I intend to record some when I get it (hopefully) Thursday. I'm gonna try my best at getting clean, distorted, and in between sounds recorded. For science!


----------



## The Reverend

F--KING STOKED.

My KM-7 got here earlier. I can barely concentrate on what I'm supposed to be recording for work because I keep taking breaks to play it. This thing is hands down the best Schecter I've played, and among the best production model instruments I've played. 

NGD thread with lots of low-res pics and a clip so you can guys can hear how goddamned versatile this sucker is later tonight. Stay tuned!


----------



## Dombey

goherpsNderp said:


> hahahaha
> 
> i really loved my Duncan Distortion from back in the day, so hearing that it's less aggressive than that is a tad bit concerning, but i'm sure it will be fine.



oh it will be fine. I run a Distortion in my ESP, this thing sounds so much nastier...which is probably a combination of like ten different things (body, pickups, scale, etc etc)...but seriously any more is not useful. 
The tone is just...sick. And so unbelievably tight...plenty of drive. 
I will add also that without changing a single setting on my rig yet, there is WAY less string noise than I get out of my ESP. I haven't figured out why yet...could be my hand placement on the bridge, could be the pickups or their height, could be just about anything I suppose but all I know right now is it sounds awesome.


----------



## Steinmetzify

The Reverend said:


> F--KING STOKED.
> 
> My KM-7 got here earlier. I can barely concentrate on what I'm supposed to be recording for work because I keep taking breaks to play it. This thing is hands down the best Schecter I've played, and among the best production model instruments I've played.
> 
> NGD thread with lots of low-res pics and a clip so you can guys can hear how goddamned versatile this sucker is later tonight. Stay tuned!



Can't wait for this.....REALLY want to hear more clips.



Dombey said:


> oh it will be fine. I run a Distortion in my ESP, this thing sounds so much nastier...which is probably a combination of like ten different things (body, pickups, scale, etc etc)...but seriously any more is not useful.
> The tone is just...sick. And so unbelievably tight...plenty of drive.
> I will add also that without changing a single setting on my rig yet, there is WAY less string noise than I get out of my ESP. I haven't figured out why yet...could be my hand placement on the bridge, could be the pickups or their height, could be just about anything I suppose but all I know right now is it sounds awesome.



You guys are driving me nuts with this stuff, but I can't stop reading....seriously can't wait for mine.


----------



## kylea1

steinmetzify said:


> Can't wait for this.....REALLY want to hear more clips.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are driving me nuts with this stuff, but I can't stop reading....seriously can't wait for mine.



did you see my post before? i posted up a soundcloud link to an unmixed song thing i made really quickly


----------



## The Reverend

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ecter-km-7-56k-actually-okay.html#post3960014

If you want to see 3/20 in all of her low-res glory, here you go. I included a quick demo sampling the various outputs of the Sentient/Nazgul pair, too, for you guys who are curious. I feel like the tone this puts out is brighter and slightly higher-output than my DA7-loaded 7421 in the bridge. The Sentient is much better than the SD 59 I have in the neck, too, especially on distorted leads. It doesn't have as much of that flubby, long envelope nonsense that the 59 has, which I love. I know a lot of people like buttery leads, but I prefer the smooth, yet still clear stuff. This thing slays rhythms. You can actually hear the difference when you palm mute too, as opposed to more traditionally-placed bridge pickups. I wrote a little line in the demo that shows it off some. It definitely sticks out in all the right ways. It's very pizzicato-like in nature, with a lot of attack and a sharp bite.


----------



## Steinmetzify

kylea1 said:


> did you see my post before? i posted up a soundcloud link to an unmixed song thing i made really quickly


 
I did and enjoyed it bro......just wanted MORE clips, that's all.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Good or bad news. Guitar is in RI. FedEx usually delivers around 12 and I'm at work until 1. I may miss the delivery. Hopefully my brother or someone else will be around to sign for the delivery. (My bro tends to sleep late.)

If all goes well, I'm excited to get home from work today! Even if I do have to deal with the ridicule of my brother who doesn't understand the need for more than one guitar.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> If any of you will be at MusikMesse in Germany this week, come say hi and play my guitars for yourself!



See you there!


----------



## unadventurer

Welp. My KM-7 was supposed to ship out Monday and still hasn't. I asked Gear Ophanage to call me in case I wanna drive 2 hours to go grab it. I just happen to have a friend working in the area today that offered to pick it up if Schecter has sent it out. Really hoping the universe will smile upon me since I'm out of town early Friday morning.

Also, since Keith is out of the country the next batch isn't getting signed backplates until after the fact.. They'll be sent out by Schecter at a later date. Which personally.. I'm ok with having a spare back plate to keep the signed one minty.

On a seperate note.. I got my Schecter care package last night. Free Shirt and quite a few springs/intonation screws. Speedy service! Now I just need them to send out the guitar in like manner


----------



## Chrisjd

unadventurer said:


> Welp. My KM-7 was supposed to ship out Monday and still hasn't. I asked Gear Ophanage to call me in case I wanna drive 2 hours to go grab it. I just happen to have a friend working in the area today that offered to pick it up if Schecter has sent it out. Really hoping the universe will smile upon me since I'm out of town early Friday morning.
> 
> Also, since Keith is out of the country the next batch isn't getting signed backplates until after the fact.. They'll be sent out by Schecter at a later date. Which personally.. I'm ok with having a spare back plate to keep the signed one minty.
> 
> On a seperate note.. *I got my Schecter care package last night. Free Shirt and quite a few springs/intonation screws.* Speedy service! Now I just need them to send out the guitar in like manner



So are you expected to install new springs and screws yourself?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Señor Voorhees;3960286 said:


> Good or bad news. Guitar is in RI. FedEx usually delivers around 12 and I'm at work until 1. I may miss the delivery. Hopefully my brother or someone else will be around to sign for the delivery. (My bro tends to sleep late.)
> 
> If all goes well, I'm excited to get home from work today! Even if I do have to deal with the ridicule of my brother who doesn't understand the need for more than one guitar.



Call Fedex and have them hold it at a Fedex location for pickup, they offer that for free. If they don't get to it today, they'll have it available to pickup the next day in the morning. Hope you get it!


----------



## unadventurer

Chrisjd said:


> So are you expected to install new springs and screws yourself?



Yes I will. If it's even needed. So far all the trans white ones don't seen to have this issue and this must be the second run it wasn't one of the first 20 signed by Keith. I'm tempted to snag some black springs/screw actually so that the whole bridge is black


----------



## Chrisjd

unadventurer said:


> Yes I will. If it's even needed. So far all the trans white ones don't seen to have this issue and this must be the second run it wasn't one of the first 20 signed by Keith. I'm tempted to snag some black springs/screw actually so that the whole bridge is black



I see. i ordered a white one through amazon. Hopefully i won't have this issue. I really want the most minimal setup possible. My SLS that I got last year came setup and intonated perfectly. I had a tech look it over and he said it was perfect.

I got a new iron label ibanez the same year that was setup terribly and even after having a tech set it up would not hold tune.


----------



## unadventurer

Chrisjd said:


> I see. i ordered a white one through amazon. Hopefully i won't have this issue. I really want the most minimal setup possible. My SLS that I got last year came setup and intonated perfectly. I had a tech look it over and he said it was perfect.
> 
> I got a new iron label ibanez the same year that was setup terribly and even after having a tech set it up would not hold tune.



It's worth doing research on each type of bridge/trem and learning to do it. Once you've taken like 40 mins to sit down and figure out the intonation you become much more confident in your ability to maintain your own guitars. ust keep a soft cloth where you're using tools and make minor adjustments and you can't really go wrong.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Success in every way! FedEx dropped it off. Thing was packed damn tight in box. (was very secure.) I had the "missing" intonation screw. Not sure how others had it, but mine had reach, it just wasn't in the hole. Basically, I just inserted the screw and turned it until 12th fret harmonic matched fretted 12th fret. Seriously weird issue, as I said, it had a fair amount of travel into the saddle. I don't feel like I need a replacement screw at all to be honest. (may ask for them just for safety's sake)

I'll post up my (more in depth) thoughts on the guitar later on tomorrow after I've had some time with it. My initial thoughts echo other folks' thoughts though. It feels and looks great. Mine was 19 out of 20, and I'm still curious as to what that means. I could have sworn Schecter said at least 75 were signed. All the same, today is going to be a great day full of heavy riffage.


----------



## Steinmetzify

^Badass man.....big ups to a day full of heavy riffage and can't wait to hear your thoughts!


----------



## andawe

This may have been asked already, but i couldn't find anything in the thread. Is there an estimated date on the sixer version? I have never ventured into the realm of 7's but this guitars is pretty much perfect, so i may end up picking up my first 7.


----------



## Zado

andawe said:


> This may have been asked already, but i couldn't find anything in the thread. Is there an estimated date on the sixer version? I have never ventured into the realm of 7's but this guitars is pretty much perfect, so i may end up picking up my first 7.


Possibly end of 2014


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Possibly end of 2014



Were you told that by Michael or just going by how things usually go with Schecter?


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Were you told that by Michael or just going by how things usually go with Schecter?


MC told me some months ago that there was a chance to see a KM-6...dunno why I remember someone saying late 2014,not sure who maybe some facebook admin?


----------



## geofreesun

i got mine through bull dog guitars (MA), easy and smooth transaction, highly recommended. they have another black one IN STOCK so if you are looking to get one, send them a msg on facebook.


----------



## jeleopard

STILL no word on my order from Gear Orphanage >< Said they were supposed to et back to me on monday...


----------



## Steinmetzify

In the same boat, dude. No word yet from my guys either. Jonesing.


----------



## wassabiyojimbo

I talked to GO on monday via email. they were "hoping" mine would be in this week I am apparently next in line for a white one. I shot off an email to Hans a little while ago to ask if he knew when that shipment would be heading out or if it had already. The anticipation is maddening but I can only imagine how rough it is for those of you who order custom shop stuff with massive lead times.


----------



## Paincakes

Since some of you were requesting moar sound clips...

excuse the playing, but you get an idea of the sound.
KM7 --> POD HD500

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/paincakes/merrow-riff-150[/SC]


----------



## unadventurer

Well. My ship has coming in boys! I got the call from Jason at Gear Orphanage yesterday and a friend of mine was working 15 mins away and picked it up for me. The guitar is perfect. No intonation screw issues. Nothing.

I will still be waiting for a signed backplate from Schecter but, I could kinda care less.. It'll be nice to have two. I didn't get to spend much time with the guitar but, I can tell already that I love the pickups.

I might be able to do a NGD day later today before I go out of town. I'm still considering a classified ad to see if anyone is really desperate for one of these.. overseas perhaps. You guys can PM me with questions.. or offers for that matter if you'd like.

Ninja edit: Forgot to say how much I love the hipshot! It's my first time playing a guitar with one. I'm used to tune-o-matics mostly. I have to say it's extremely comfortable.. which.. I'm sure you guys are well aware.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

All that lusting and worrying about getting one, and you're considering selling it less than 24 hours later? This is strange to me.

I'm loving mine. About to drag my ass out of bed to record a couple demo tracks. Gonna hopefully post a ngd later on today.


----------



## unadventurer

Señor Voorhees;3961624 said:


> All that lusting and worrying about getting one, and you're considering selling it less than 24 hours later? This is strange to me.
> 
> I'm loving mine. About to drag my ass out of bed to record a couple demo tracks. Gonna hopefully post a ngd later on today.



Just entertaining the idea. I wouldn't hate making a couple hundred on an overseas sale and picking up another one or a JP7.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I got a phone call from GuitarGuitar this morning saying that my KM-7 just arrived. Should have it by Tuesday because of the weekend and Paddy's Day on Monday.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Lorcan Ward said:


> I got a phone call from GuitarGuitar this morning saying that my KM-7 just arrived. Should have it by Tuesday because of the weekend and Paddy's Day on Monday.



I was going to congratualte you on the guitar and for not using "Patty's Day' or some facepalm inducing derivitive! But then i noticed you are a fellow countryman!! 

Will your's be the first KM in Ireland?!


----------



## goherpsNderp

I just found out that the place I ordered from... which will go unnamed... is supposedly untrustworthy and very poorly regarded. They were REALLY nice, helpful, and responsive through the whole ordering process and have always answered any of my inquiries quickly and fully, so hopefully they've changed for the better over the past year. 

I just want to get my guitar by the middle of next month if at all possible. :\


----------



## HOLYDIVER

I'm annoyed with this whole situation. I was supposed to be in on the first run, then the second little batch, now who knows. Seriously this is pissing me off


----------



## wassabiyojimbo

Just got confirmation mines shipping from GO today


----------



## HOLYDIVER

Black one?


----------



## Steinmetzify

HOLYDIVER said:


> I'm annoyed with this whole situation. I was supposed to be in on the first run, then the second little batch, now who knows. Seriously this is pissing me off



Yup. This thread has lead me from the concept stage to the prototypes being posted to the NAMM show and beyond...paid in full almost a month ago for a guitar I still don't know when I'll see. I'm frustrated beyond belief, man...I'm never paying for a guitar I won't have shipping info next day for again.

After this, I'm done with forums for awhile. This stuff gets addicting and I find myself checking this thread 30 times a day and it's pissing me off. If I spent half the time practicing as I do forum surfing new guitars I'd be a kickass player instead of a mediocre one.


----------



## unadventurer

steinmetzify said:


> Yup. This thread has lead me from the concept stage to the prototypes being posted to the NAMM show and beyond...paid in full almost a month ago for a guitar I still don't know when I'll see. I'm frustrated beyond belief, man...I'm never paying for a guitar I won't have shipping info next day for again.
> 
> After this, I'm done with forums for awhile. This stuff gets addicting and I find myself checking this thread 30 times a day and it's pissing me off. If I spent half the time practicing as I do forum surfing new guitars I'd be a kickass player instead of a mediocre one.



I was talking to my buddy this morning and I was like. Well, I have nothing to obsess over now.. I don't know what to do with myself during down time at work!


----------



## wassabiyojimbo

HOLYDIVER said:


> Black one?



White


----------



## HOLYDIVER




----------



## wassabiyojimbo

HOLYDIVER said:


>


Been doing that until now too


----------



## Señor Voorhees

steinmetzify said:


> Yup. This thread has lead me from the concept stage to the prototypes being posted to the NAMM show and beyond...paid in full almost a month ago for a guitar I still don't know when I'll see. I'm frustrated beyond belief, man...I'm never paying for a guitar I won't have shipping info next day for again.
> 
> After this, I'm done with forums for awhile. This stuff gets addicting and I find myself checking this thread 30 times a day and it's pissing me off. If I spent half the time practicing as I do forum surfing new guitars I'd be a kickass player instead of a mediocre one.



I wouldn't refrain from pre ordering something just because things don't go 100% as quick as you'd like. Hell, I've pre-ordered guitars that shipped a month before the "expected shipping date." I sort of like the whole anticipation thing. As an adult, waiting for and receiving a new guitar is the closest I'm ever going to get to that "child on Christmas" feeling. Just don't invest every ounce of happiness into whether you get the guitar now or later. Also, acknowledge that you could be practicing and go do it. Don't get too hung up on this thread/forum. It should be fun, not another source of stress. You'll get your guitar and you'll love it, don't worry. Try to enjoy the anticipation!


----------



## Steinmetzify

unadventurer said:


> I was talking to my buddy this morning and I was like. Well, I have nothing to obsess over now.. I don't know what to do with myself during down time at work!



LMAO....I work at home, man. When things are slow I'm playing guitar or here (mostly here, depending on the day).



Señor Voorhees;3962138 said:


> I wouldn't refrain from pre ordering something just because things don't go 100% as quick as you'd like. Hell, I've pre-ordered guitars that shipped a month before the "expected shipping date." I sort of like the whole anticipation thing. As an adult, waiting for and receiving a new guitar is the closest I'm ever going to get to that "child on Christmas" feeling. Just don't invest every ounce of happiness into whether you get the guitar now or later. Also, acknowledge that you could be practicing and go do it. Don't get too hung up on this thread/forum. It should be fun, not another source of stress. You'll get your guitar and you'll love it, don't worry. Try to enjoy the anticipation!



Been trying....I hear what you're saying, but that whole 'kid on Christmas' thing isn't me. I don't have the patience for it, you know? I get freaked out and stressed about shipping guitars even when I DO get tracking info the next day. 

Could be practicing acknowledged; have been more lately and the progress I've made is nothing short of astounding to me.

I'm trying to relax about it; see what happens. I do think I'm going to cut forum(s) short though....all it makes me do is GAS lol. Thanks man!

Btw, HNGDs to you guys; I'm really glad they showed and that you dig em.


----------



## The Reverend

This was my first and likely last experience with pre-ordering a guitar. The anticipation nearly did me in. I almost started hating my other guitar because of it!  

It took a very specific set of specs, and a very specific look to pull me in. I doubt another guitar will come out in the near future that makes me want one as bad. I also was nervous about buying a guitar I hadn't actually played. I've had bad experiences in the past, so I'm glad that this one was overwhelmingly positive. 

For you guys still waiting out there, I feel for you! I learned a lot about the place Authorized Dealers have in the guitar world, so at least we came out a bit wiser. Should I ever feel the need to order a guitar before it's released, I will make sure to find out when the dealer is getting it and where my spot on the list is.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

The Reverend said:


> For you guys still waiting out there, I feel for you! I learned a lot about the place Authorized Dealers have in the guitar world, so at least we came out a bit wiser. Should I ever feel the need to order a guitar before it's released, I will make sure to find out when the dealer is getting it and where my spot on the list is.



or they just assure you are in on the first batch, wait nvm second few, wait nvm dont know, hopefully soon. i could have gotten it by now from DCGL, literally the only reason i went with GO was the lure of having it first like was said, especially since im in CA. but no


----------



## sirshredsalot

geofreesun said:


> i got mine through bull dog guitars (MA), easy and smooth transaction, highly recommended. they have another black one IN STOCK so if you are looking to get one, send them a msg on facebook.



Sweet. Secured the 2nd KM-7 he had. Zero wait time, no pre-order. Ships tomorrow


----------



## gigawhat

I got an email today. I get mine next week! Left Schecter today!


----------



## Chrisjd

FYI for those that ordered from Amazon....

I just called Schecter. They couldn't tell me much, but it sounds like sometime in mid April is the best guess.


----------



## Zado

I'm not really a fan of instrumental extreme metal (well,not anymore),but these two guys are seriously monsters


----------



## Lorcan Ward

ImNotAhab said:


> I was going to congratualte you on the guitar and for not using "Patty's Day' or some facepalm inducing derivitive! But then i noticed you are a fellow countryman!!
> 
> Will your's be the first KM in Ireland?!



Cheers!!! Good to see another fellow Irishman on this site. Although this weekend everyone is going to claim to be Irish by getting cerebral palsy stage drunk. 

Mine will be the first Km7 in Europe as far as I know. I meet Keith and Jeff at Messe and had a good chat with them about Conqering Dystopia and their new signatures. I got to try both guitars and they played 10 times better than my old Hellraiser C-7 or any other production Schecter I've tried. The neck on the KM7 is absolutely perfect and the hipshot on both are super comfortable with the arch top body. I'll be doing a metal demo video and maybe a review after it next week.

For the price either model is the best value production guitar from I big company I've seen.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Lorcan Ward said:


> Cheers!!! Good to see another fellow Irishman on this site. Although this weekend everyone is going to claim to be Irish by getting cerebral palsy stage drunk.
> 
> Mine will be the first Km7 in Europe as far as I know. I meet Keith and Jeff at Messe and had a good chat with them about Conqering Dystopia and their new signatures. I got to try both guitars and they played 10 times better than my old Hellraiser C-7 or any other production Schecter I've tried. The neck on the KM7 is absolutely perfect and the hipshot on both are super comfortable with the arch top body. I'll be doing a metal demo video and maybe a review after it next week.
> 
> For the price either model is the best value production guitar from I big company I've seen.



Wow that is insane! I am going to get one hopefully. If possible, when you get the guitar can you compare the neck to to an ibby or petrucci. I have small hands so i hope that the scale and neck is not uncomfortable!


----------



## jeleopard

Starting to get annoyed. I was promised a signed one, and, well, it looks like that's not gonna happen....


----------



## Panacea224

jeleopard said:


> Starting to get annoyed. I was promised a signed one, and, well, it looks like that's not gonna happen....



Message Keith if you end up with one that's not signed. He said he would be happy to sign them for people.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Yup, on page 34 of this thread.



> I signed a whole bunch of guitars, and they're sending me 50 more cavity covers to sign this week. If any of you ordered one, and it isn't signed, I'd be surprised. But, if for whatever reason you don't get a signed one, and it's something you really want, I can probably send you a signed cavity cover. Not a big deal at all to me! I'd be happy to do that for you.


Dude's awesome as hell.


----------



## ddk

Señor Voorhees;3965013 said:


> Yup, on page 34 of this thread.
> 
> Dude's awesome as hell.



very cool  i may have to buy one of his t shirts or hoodies, along with the KM-7.


----------



## jeleopard

Señor Voorhees;3965013 said:


> Yup, on page 34 of this thread.
> 
> Dude's awesome as hell.



Thanks dude! Makes me a little less annoyed


----------



## wassabiyojimbo

Im actually curious if mine will be signed I was supposedly the last person through GO to order a signed one(what i was told at the time of order) not going to lose any sleep over it. Signed by the man himself is good enough for me even if after the fact.


----------



## The Reverend

It's weird to say, but I sort of wish I hadn't gotten one of the signed ones. Or that I would've received a plain cavity cover, so I could keep this one safe and preserved. It is pretty cool that I got 3/20, though.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

wassabiyojimbo said:


> Im actually curious if mine will be signed I was supposedly the last person through GO to order a signed one(what i was told at the time of order) not going to lose any sleep over it. Signed by the man himself is good enough for me even if after the fact.


GO told me I would get a signed one 
im so pissed I didnt order from DCGL


----------



## jeleopard

Schecter just told me that GO's getting more signed ones by the end of the week.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

The Reverend said:


> It's weird to say, but I sort of wish I hadn't gotten one of the signed ones. Or that I would've received a plain cavity cover, so I could keep this one safe and preserved. It is pretty cool that I got 3/20, though.



I'm seeing if I can't get a plain one just for that purpose. If not, I'll probably just make one. 

Funny story... The first bass I ever played was a Steinberger of some sort that my dad had signed by Kasim Sulton. (who apparently once upon a time played one, but I'm not really into that kind of music so my knowledge is sketchy.) See, I hadn't realized it was signed since it was black sharpie on a black bass. After a couple hours of playing, I noticed my index and middle finger were black as night... Sure enough, all that was left was a big smudge next to my dad's name, as it was a personalized autograph. Felt like shit after doing that.


----------



## Ludo95

Today I has been to Jeff and Keith clinic and I took some photos of the Km-7 ( I also got Keith's signature pick)!























Sorry guys for shitty phone camera quality!
The guitar looks amazing! You have to see that flamed top.. it's awesome!
the guitar is also pretty thin!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Anybody tuned theirs way down? Wondering how well it'd do...been listening to a lot of Meshuggah lately; got a jones on for that M80 but if this would sound great tuned way down I won't have any need for the Ibby.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

The lowest I've tuned it is a whole step down. I'm betting it'd be able to handle some sort of 1 octave lower than 6 string standard thing. (Low string being a low E.) My omen 8 has the same scale length in drop e, and it sounds decent even with generic pickups. (Cepheus 8's). The ibby's scale length and pickup will get you a much different tone though. Just understand that chords on 28+ inch scales are sometimes difficult. I can't imagine reliably playing on something over 28 5/8ths or whatever the weird fraction is.


----------



## The Reverend

Señor Voorhees;3965671 said:


> The lowest I've tuned it is a whole step down. I'm betting it'd be able to handle some sort of 1 octave lower than 6 string standard thing. (Low string being a low E.) My omen 8 has the same scale length in drop e, and it sounds decent even with generic pickups. (Cepheus 8's). The ibby's scale length and pickup will get you a much different tone though. Just understand that chords on 28+ inch scales are sometimes difficult. I can't imagine reliably playing on something over 28 5/8ths or whatever the weird fraction is.



I don't have the gauges I would prefer for lower than Drop G (I currently have a .62 balanced set) on this, so I can't be too much help, but it's held up okay. G2 isn't super clear, but then again I haven't changed any settings to compensate for that, either. It's still tightish, but not as defined as one would hope for. I personally don't see the point in going lower than A2 at this scale length, but if you had the right strings I think G/F# would be bearable.


----------



## Zado

Schecter Keith Merrow KM-7 TWS - Thomann Italia

-60&#8364; from the original price.Sounds rather good.Canstill get better tough


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^I got mine from guitarguitar for &#8364;1100 with free shipping. 

For having the name Cut-throat Thomann they really aren't pricing the new Schecter models competitively.


----------



## Zado

Lorcan Ward said:


> ^I got mine from guitarguitar for 1100 with free shipping.
> 
> For having the name Cut-throat Thomann they really aren't pricing the new Schecter models competitively.



Sure,but,you know,when you are a shop based on GBP,Dollar doesn't even exist..also,UK is not obliterated by the totally foolish economy the rest of europe has  


Thomann has never been a cheap shop by any means though


----------



## wassabiyojimbo

Got mine today. difficult to put down will do a ngd post later with pics and deeper thoughts. not signed not end of world. amazing axe.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Figured it worth mentioning, I ended up making my own cavity cover with a dremel and an old blank cd. (It was a black disc so it looks pretty decent) I already managed to slightly smudge the "of" of the "19 of 20," so I figured I'd preserve it.


----------



## ost_rs

Very nice milk color


----------



## Zado

Isn't the bridge position a bit wrong looking here?


----------



## axxessdenied

Looks a bit crooked ?
And sloppy pick up routes too.


----------



## ddk

Looks crooked to me too  Is this your guitar, Zado?


----------



## Zado

ddk said:


> Looks crooked to me too  Is this your guitar, Zado?



Maybe it's just perspective,no idea.Not mine though

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/264788-ngd-long-awaited-schecter-km-7-a.html


Considering how much this thing goes for here in EU (around 1900$),if it was mine I'd send it back no doubt.But since they guy lives in the US and the intonation is adjustable in any case,it's not really necessary.Also,it really might be just the picture.


----------



## Chrisjd

Zado said:


> Maybe it's just perspective,no idea.Not mine though
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/264788-ngd-long-awaited-schecter-km-7-a.html
> 
> 
> Considering how much this thing goes for here in EU (around 1900$),if it was mine I'd send it back no doubt.But since they guy lives in the US and the intonation is adjustable in any case,it's not really necessary.Also,it really might be just the picture.



Looks a little bad to me. I wouldn't be comfortable with that.


----------



## Zado

They were in a hurry with this particular model,I hope someone,somehow,just messed up a lil ad the factory 

it's the same guitar with the lil blemish here



[/IMG]


Nothing tragic.They could offer it as B-stock though,imho


----------



## Chrisjd

Zado said:


> They were in a hurry with this particular model,I hope someone,somehow,just messed up a lil ad the factory
> 
> it's the same guitar with the lil blemish here
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> Nothing tragic.They could offer it as B-stock though,imho



Yes. i'd say that's certainly B-stock worthy.

I ordered through amazon. I won't get mine until mid next month and i am totally fine with that.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Zado said:


> Isn't the bridge position a bit wrong looking here?



From another image from the NGD thread, this one





When you zoom in on the bridge (and rotate a little bit), you also see a slight angle difference as the pic in Zado's post, here:


----------



## Señor Voorhees

It's the pictures/the angle. Mine is straight. The pickup holes aren't so much sloppy as it is the white vs black paint being sloppy. Mine doesn't have black on the outside, but it does have a bit of white on the inside.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

My KM-7 arrived this morning. After cleaning/conditioning the fretboard and re-stringing it plays like a dream. I owned a C-7 Hellraiser, C-1 Custom and have played countless other Schecters but this is the best one I've come across. It sounds huge and tight, leads on the bridge are smooth right up to the high frets, the sentient sounds awesome in it. The fretwork is great, action is low and could even go lower which really surprised me. I'm working on an original technical death metal song for a video demo that I will try and get up this week.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Lorcan Ward said:


> My KM-7 arrived this morning. After cleaning/conditioning the fretboard and re-stringing it plays like a dream. I owned a C-7 Hellraiser, C-1 Custom and have played countless other Schecters but this is the best one I've come across. It sounds huge and tight, leads on the bridge are smooth right up to the high frets, the sentient sounds awesome in it. The fretwork is great, action is low and could even go lower which really surprised me. I'm working on an original technical death metal song for a video demo that I will try and get up this week.




Saw your post on Facebook (since Keith was tagged in it.) Congrats, dude. Also, that RAN is nice too!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Señor Voorhees;3968447 said:


> Saw your post on Facebook (since Keith was tagged in it.) Congrats, dude. Also, that RAN is nice too!



For the price of both the quality and playability is way above what they cost.


----------



## Zado

Lorcan Ward said:


> For the price of both the quality and playability is way above what they cost.



I'm glad to hear this,considering how much we pay for a KM


----------



## Chrisjd

Señor Voorhees;3968447 said:


> Saw your post on Facebook (since Keith was tagged in it.) Congrats, dude. Also, that RAN is nice too!



What is weird, is that supposedly the bridge pickup is closer to the bridge, but in all the pictures i've seen, i really don't notice it. The Ran's pickup looks just as close or closer.


----------



## mnemonic

Chrisjd said:


> What is weird, is that supposedly the bridge pickup is closer to the bridge, but in all the pictures i've seen, i really don't notice it. The Ran's pickup looks just as close or closer.



The first proto had the bridge pickup abnormally far away from the bridge, the second version just before release had it abnormally close to the bridge. 

Keith said for the final version he moved it further away from the bridge, though apparently its still slightly closer than 'normal' spacing. I don't own one to measure, but by the pictures it looks like normal spacing to me.


----------



## Zado

I asked directly to the source of those pics and the brigde is not really crooked,just the pic


----------



## Chrisjd

mnemonic said:


> The first proto had the bridge pickup abnormally far away from the bridge, the second version just before release had it abnormally close to the bridge.
> 
> Keith said for the final version he moved it further away from the bridge, though apparently its still slightly closer than 'normal' spacing. I don't own one to measure, but by the pictures it looks like normal spacing to me.



Ah, i see. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## SonicBlur

I'm still saving up for a KM-7....someday!


----------



## dedsouth333

I'm actually a little heart broken thinking about the KM-7 now. I've spent about 3 weeks with a 26.5" scale guitar and it absolutely kills my hand when I play the way I normally would on it.

I guess the search is back on for the best guitar that I'll be able to afford in this lifetime... Damn it.


----------



## Neilzord

Saw Merrow & Loomis at the Guitarguitar clinic in Birmingham last night. The Guitars are amazing and Now Im considering sacrificing one of my sixes to put some money towards one of these. They offer 0% till 2015 on them so its even more tempting! 

That black KM7 is calling me. The Parts On it and the overall Quality of the guitar look to far exceed the price tag when compared to others!!! 

I also now have serious GAS for a Kemper. Dammit.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

dedsouth333 said:


> I'm actually a little heart broken thinking about the KM-7 now. I've spent about 3 weeks with a 26.5" scale guitar and it absolutely kills my hand when I play the way I normally would on it.
> 
> I guess the search is back on for the best guitar that I'll be able to afford in this lifetime... Damn it.



What guitar did you play that killed your hand? A lot more than scale length could have been the culprit. Neck profile, action, string tension, etc all play larger roles in comfort than having to stretch slightly further.

Edit: here's the difference we're talking about between frets 1 and 2 on a 25.3" scale and a 26.5" scale. It's much more likely that the issue with cramped hands is coming from somewhere other than an almost non-existant space difference


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I found frets 1-5 hard to stretch to on my 26.5" C-7 hellraiser but I don't notice on my KM-7. I think its because the neck profile is much thinner.


----------



## Andromalia

Señor Voorhees;3970425 said:


> Edit: here's the difference we're talking about between frets 1 and 2 on a 25.3" scale and a 26.5" scale. It's much more likely that the issue with cramped hands is coming from somewhere other than an almost non-existant space difference



While what you say is true, it is not the whole truth. there is just a point past which you are not comfortable any longer. Maybe he still is comfortable but his limit is 26.499999999". Tough luck, but the fact that the difference is small is sort of irrelevant.


----------



## sartorious

Señor Voorhees;3970425 said:


> What guitar did you play that killed your hand? A lot more than scale length could have been the culprit. Neck profile, action, string tension, etc all play larger roles in comfort than having to stretch slightly further.
> 
> Edit: here's the difference we're talking about between frets 1 and 2 on a 25.3" scale and a 26.5" scale. It's much more likely that the issue with cramped hands is coming from somewhere other than an almost non-existant space difference
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/9CY2hG4.jpg



Can any discomfort also come from the frets being further away from the guitar body? 1" seems minor, but I imagine it could make a difference nearer the headstock where the wrist angle is less neutral and can become tilted (towards the ulna/inner elbow).


----------



## asopala

Andromalia said:


> While what you say is true, it is not the whole truth. there is just a point past which you are not comfortable any longer. Maybe he still is comfortable but his limit is 26.499999999". Tough luck, but the fact that the difference is small is sort of irrelevant.



True, but with fretted instruments, your finger just has to be somewhere between the two frets. Because this board is primarily fretted instruments, unless he's stretching significantly with a 25.5, he should theoretically be able to play it no problem.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Andromalia said:


> While what you say is true, it is not the whole truth. there is just a point past which you are not comfortable any longer. Maybe he still is comfortable but his limit is 26.499999999". Tough luck, but the fact that the difference is small is sort of irrelevant.



This is very much true! My point remains though, that it's very possible it's not the scale length and not to write off the guitar unless they've tried several different guitars with the scale length.

Basically, rule out other possibilities before jumping to the scale length. It's possible that 26.5 isn't for them, but not all 26.5's are the same. I mean, I've played 24.5's that cramped my hands, and I've played 24.5's that felt great. Same with scales all the way up to 28's.


----------



## dedsouth333

It was an RGD7421. I was thinking that it may have had something to do with neck profile and/or fret board radius, too. It's hard to know for sure because there's no way for me to be able to try out tons of different guitar without ordering them from the internet. I was thinking that the compound radius could make a big difference, but I can't know for sure. I suppose a better comparison would have been one of the Jacksons with the compound radius and 26.5" scale.


----------



## dedsouth333

Señor Voorhees;3970747 said:


> Basically, rule out other possibilities before jumping to the scale length. It's possible that 26.5 isn't for them, but not all 26.5's are the same. I mean, I've played 24.5's that cramped my hands, and I've played 24.5's that felt great. Same with scales all the way up to 28's.



This is true, too. I used to have an Epiphone LP that absolutely destroyed my hand. Far worse that the RGD.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Andromalia said:


> While what you say is true, it is not the whole truth. there is just a point past which you are not comfortable any longer. Maybe he still is comfortable but his limit is 26.499999999". Tough luck, but the fact that the difference is small is sort of irrelevant.



C'mon guys, there is this instrument called bass guitar, 34" scale, and I don't think bass guitar players have more ginormous hands compared to us guitarists.

I have average hands, I'm 6' 1", and I don't have any problems playing my C7 Hellraiser. I'd imagine Holdsworth style chords in first position might be challenging (on any guitar mind you), but for everything else, I think it's just a matter of practice and habit.


----------



## Triple-J

Just got back from seeing the Loomis & Merrow clinic at Richtone music in Sheffield and it was great they played six tunes and every second tune they'd break it up with some questions, I got to tinker with both the new JL-7 and the KM-7 afterwards and I'm impressed by both which has made choosing which one to buy even more difficult now!


----------



## miked

Just got mine pre ordered! Trans white! after reading all these posts I am pumped! Will ref puT up some pics


----------



## Der JD

Triple-J said:


> Just got back from seeing the Loomis & Merrow clinic at Richtone music in Sheffield and it was great they played six tunes and every second tune they'd break it up with some questions, I got to tinker with both the new JL-7 and the KM-7 afterwards and I'm impressed by both which has made choosing which one to buy even more difficult now!


 
I'm interested in both of these too. Any comments as far as differences in tone between the KM-7 and JL-7?

I'll probably end up with both by the end of the year but I'm really looking forward to when there's enough 2014 Schecter stock out there that we can start getting some nice comparison type reviews.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^I was planning to do a video demo/review but I couldn't put it down long enough to program in drum tracks.


----------



## jeleopard

Still no word of my guitar from GO :\


----------



## Steinmetzify

Talked to my guy yesterday via email; he called Schecter and it should be in next week. Hopeful.


----------



## gigawhat

I was told mine arrived in store Thursday! Hopefully I should have it early next week!


----------



## nicktao

Which store?^


----------



## gigawhat

Lawls, my bad. I thought I said it. I ordered from Nick at the Axe Palace. I could have ordered from DCGL, and based on when I ordered I would have already had mine. But I would rather support a member of this forums business, and by proxy, this forum. Not to mention he has been AWESOME to deal with. Responds to my emails within hours. Sometimes even at 3am.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

^ I would have liked to order from Axe Palace. For no other reason than they're a local business that's very close by my house, and Nick has always been super cool. Not sure why, but they didn't even cross my mind when it came to ordering. 

Yeah, I've received responses within hours on weekends and holidays from him. Always amazingly friendly, and the dude knows his shit. I can't recommend Axe Palace enough.


----------



## jeleopard

JUST got word that my KM7 should be shipping out on Monday.

Finally.


----------



## sirshredsalot

After playing mine for a while, I noticed the sharp angled corners of the hipshot get a bit annoying with palm mutes, especially the Low B string. Anyone notice the same? First time with a hipshot, so I wasn't expecting it. I'm used to playing bridges with rounded out corners (ibanez, fender, etc..) Wonder why hipshot doesn't do the same. Might eventually round them out. Regardless, the guitar itself is VERY nice.


----------



## Zerox8610

Considering I don't really care for most carvin's aesthetically, it's extremely difficult for me to pass on a KM7 in the near future.. The specs and looks are to die for... and it's under 1k. 

Hard to beat, even with the quality I hear carvin has..


----------



## CanniballistiX

sirshredsalot said:


> After playing mine for a while, I noticed the sharp angled corners of the hipshot get a bit annoying with palm mutes, especially the Low B string. Anyone notice the same? First time with a hipshot, so I wasn't expecting it. I'm used to playing bridges with rounded out corners (ibanez, fender, etc..) Wonder why hipshot doesn't do the same. Might eventually round them out. Regardless, the guitar itself is VERY nice.



That saddle looks higher than my F# on my Banshee-8A's Hipshot, unless you've got smaller screws or a low profile Hipshot


----------



## Steinmetzify

Zerox8610 said:


> Considering I don't really care for most carvin's aesthetically, it's extremely difficult for me to pass on a KM7 in the near future.. The specs and looks are to die for... and it's under 1k.
> 
> Hard to beat, even with the quality I hear carvin has..



It's a Schecter?


----------



## mniel8195

i had both outside saddles filled down to make them comfortable. I am not sure if it is an issue all the hipshots...


----------



## asopala

jeleopard said:


> JUST got word that my KM7 should be shipping out on Monday.
> 
> Finally.



Gear Orphanage confirmed they will receive a large batch and most people will receive their guitars. Whoever bought a signed one will get a backplate personally sent by Schecter in the near future, apparently.


----------



## sirshredsalot

mniel8195 said:


> i had both outside saddles filled down to make them comfortable. I am not sure if it is an issue all the hipshots...



Read a few online reviews and they mentioned the same. My TOM bridge is actually less bothersome than the hipshot because of those corners. I'll likely do the same.


----------



## Zerox8610

steinmetzify said:


> It's a Schecter?



The point was: carvin vs schecter. 

KM-7 is imo, better aesthetically and has just about all the specs I'd ask for.

Thank you for the obvious though.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Zerox8610 said:


> The point was: carvin vs schecter.
> 
> KM-7 is imo, better aesthetically and has just about all the specs I'd ask for.
> 
> Thank you for the obvious though.



Lmao...didn't make sense until just now. Sorry; I thought you thought it was a Carvin.


----------



## sirshredsalot

This is a beautiful guitar! Smooth neck. Plays really well vid: http://youtu.be/ng1uVqDVXm4


----------



## Lorcan Ward

sirshredsalot said:


> This is a beautiful guitar! Smooth neck. Plays really well vid: KM-7 - YouTube



Nice work dude!!! Good to see you posting videos again. Its been a while!


----------



## Zerox8610

sirshredsalot said:


> This is a beautiful guitar! Smooth neck. Plays really well vid: KM-7 - YouTube



New Leftlanetheory vids with this!?


----------



## jerm

want one of these so bad. Need to sell/trade my other guitars.


----------



## Tisca

Does it come with a *case*?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Tisca said:


> Does it come with a *case*?



Nope, as far as I know you always have to order a case with a Schecter.


----------



## jeleopard

Tisca said:


> Does it come with a *case*?



Nah, you need to drop another $100 on a case.

Worth it.


----------



## gigawhat

YES!!! Should be in my hands Thursday! Gonna be a long few days.


----------



## jeleopard

gigawhat said:


> YES!!! Should be in my hands Thursday! Gonna be a long few days.



Same.

The itch hurts, man.


----------



## Tisca

Damn, no case and IMO the EU price is already 200&#8364; overpriced. I hope we see some price adjustments before GAS gets the best of me.


----------



## kylea1

Sort of off topic but In the song inexhaustible savagery on conquering dystopia at 
:55 it sounds like someone signed into Skype while recording. Anyone else hear that? I just figured more people listen to that album than in any other thread ha


----------



## Zado

Tisca said:


> Damn, no case and IMO the EU price is already 200 overpriced. I hope we see some price adjustments before GAS gets the best of me.



Considering thomann prices,yeah,it's overpriced.Guitarguitar.uk is a good choice imho


----------



## Tisca

Zado said:


> Considering thomann prices,yeah,it's overpriced.Guitarguitar.uk is a good choice imho



Thanks! ~1100&#8364; is a reasonable price. Now let's see how much costs on top of that...

EDIT: shipping under 20 GBP. Too bad they're out of stock.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Zado said:


> Considering thomann prices,yeah,it's overpriced.Guitarguitar.uk is a good choice imho



I think GuitarGuitar has a couple in stock. At least they did when we played a clinic there last week. Cool store, really nice people.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

It says out of stock on their website but they have have a listing for one thats signed by you? I know I got the only one that came in 2 weeks ago.
Search Results for Keith Merrow (GUITARGUITAR)


----------



## Ludo95

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I think GuitarGuitar has a couple in stock. At least they did when we played a clinic there last week. Cool store, really nice people.


Sunday the 16th I was in Tortona, great show man! The KM-7 looks so cool in real life ( at page 56, if I remember well, I posted 3-4 of the photos I took).

Anyway, also in my opinion it should costs about 1100&#8364; here in EU; for 1400&#8364; it's better to get a Mayones or similar handcrafted guitars IMO...  
For 999$ it should be a pretty cool instrument though


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Lorcan Ward said:


> It says out of stock on their website but they have have a listing for one thats signed by you? I know I got the only one that came in 2 weeks ago.
> Search Results for Keith Merrow (GUITARGUITAR)



Not sure if they sold them, but they had a couple KM7 guitars there last week. White one and a black one. I signed them while I was there for maximum lol's.

Richtone Music in Sheffield had one or two. So did Nevada music in Portsmouth. I think they might have been sold during the guitar clinics, though.


----------



## kylea1

https://soundcloud.com/kyle-antonowich/solus

Made another recording with the km7, trying to get some good lead tones with it from the axe fx II.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

what do you all make of this flaw? is this par for the course with everyone elses, and should it be considered b-stock, in your opinions?


----------



## sirshredsalot

HOLYDIVER said:


> what do you all make of this flaw? is this par for the course with everyone elses, and should it be considered b-stock, in your opinions?



I noticed this is more of an issue with the white guitars, my black one and the others I've seen have cleaner routing work.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Chip on the pickup routes? Nah. Just a little flaw you'd see on a mass made guitar.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

no its a routing flub... like it goes out a little bit


----------



## HOLYDIVER

as if you dremmeled out a rounded extra space


----------



## sirshredsalot

HOLYDIVER said:


> no its a routing flub... like it goes out a little bit



I think there are little imperfections here and there like most guitars in the price range.

Check out the back side of my KM-7. Looks like a clear coat screw up. Not a huge deal for me since its on the back. Might qualify as B-stock for some. Not worth making a big deal over..


----------



## kylea1

anyone else have an issue with the volume knob? mine wiggles and when it wiggles the pickups cut out. my guitar will stop putting out a signal in the middle of recording sometimes ha. might need to solder something


----------



## Triple-J

To anyone who's trying to track down a KM-7 Nevada music(UK) have one left in stock. Schecter Keith Merrow Signature KM-7 - Trans White Satin Schecter Electric Guitars | Nevada Music


----------



## sirshredsalot

kylea1 said:


> anyone else have an issue with the volume knob? mine wiggles and when it wiggles the pickups cut out. my guitar will stop putting out a signal in the middle of recording sometimes ha. might need to solder something



Indeed. Wobbly volume pot, slight crackling. I had the same issue with $2,000 caparisons though. Cheap push pull switches. Easy fix.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

kylea1 said:


> anyone else have an issue with the volume knob? mine wiggles and when it wiggles the pickups cut out. my guitar will stop putting out a signal in the middle of recording sometimes ha. might need to solder something



Depends, does the whole thing wiggle, or just the "post" that the knob fastens to? It could be a faulty pot and not solder. Not something I've ever experienced. As for sloppy pup cavities, mine is not flawed. The paint is a tad sloppy, but I'm not surprised or bothered by that.


----------



## Zado

sirshredsalot said:


> Indeed. Wobbly volume pot, slight crackling. I had the same issue with $2,000 caparisons though. Cheap push pull switches. Easy fix.


Well,not considering UK dealers,a KM-7 in europe costs around 1850$,and I doubt I'd gladly accept such flaws for that price.But since it's so limited,it'd be hard to have your faulty one replaced,so I guess one just have to accept it


----------



## kylea1

Señor Voorhees;3976967 said:


> Depends, does the whole thing wiggle, or just the "post" that the knob fastens to? It could be a faulty pot and not solder. Not something I've ever experienced. As for sloppy pup cavities, mine is not flawed. The paint is a tad sloppy, but I'm not surprised or bothered by that.



Just the knob part, so i guess it is the whole pot


----------



## Electric Wizard

I wonder if they've got a problem with their jig or something. My neck pickup route is a little off in the same corner, but not in the same way. Maybe the router is hopping. I would think if these were CNC'd the flaws would be more similar.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

This is what mine looks like. Looks pretty gnarly with the flash, huh? Looks like they got some black paint on the base plate too. Did they paint it with the pickups on?








At quick glance, I thought I had a couple odd chips/router glitches, but it is indeed all just black paint. Without the flash you'd swear it was a hole too, but it's not. I'm having a bit of a hard time making out the corner in Holydiver's picture, but it looks like it might be a bit more sketchy than just paint. All the same, I figure they're non-issues in my eyes. Hell, I didn't even know it was a thing until others pointed it out. Some others might disagree though, which is understandable.


----------



## sirshredsalot

Yeah..to me these look like paint issues. The black stands out more on the white body. On the black guitars, including mine, the routes are clean.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

observe


----------



## chopeth

omg, what a mess, is this tolerable in a more than 1200&#8364; guitar in Europe?


----------



## Tisca

chopeth said:


> omg, what a mess, is this tolerable in a more than 1200 guitar in Europe?



No. Do not tolerate. Keep sending them back until they either fix the issues or reduce price.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

chopeth said:


> omg, what a mess, is this tolerable in a more than 1200 guitar in Europe?



This shouldn't be tolerated anywhere on the planet, unless the price is much reduced and guitar sold as B-stock. 

I own a Hellraiser C7 and love it to death, and I would really hate it if this kind of sloppy craftsmanship sticks to the Schecter name, specially after all the anticipation of their impressive 2014 lineup.


----------



## Zado

Tisca said:


> No. Do not tolerate. Keep sending them back until they either fix the issues or reduce price.



they probaly don't have enough of them


> This shouldn't be tolerated anywhere on the planet, unless the price is much reduced and guitar sold as B-stock.
> 
> I own a Hellraiser C7 and love it to death, and I would really hate it if this kind of sloppy craftsmanship sticks to the Schecter name, specially after all the anticipation of their impressive 2014 lineup.


that's what pissses me off.My hellraiser was sold as B-stock,and it is really immaculate compared to the pics above


----------



## Tisca

Zado said:


> they probaly don't have enough of them



Then you take your money back and buy from a competitor. I know I know, I don't want another one, I want this one but you have to stand up to your principles. For the EU price + case you can surely find a high quality guitar with case included.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

I contacted them. this brings back memories of earlier in the thread when it was stated that many of the guitars had cosmetic flaws. I guess that really was a true rumor.
any thoughts keith?


----------



## Guitarrags

Wow, Im glad I cancelled my order.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The pickup routes are being done by hand. Not by CnC which would explain why they are different from guitar to guitar. 









It plays great, sounds great and feels great so I don't mind. I'd gladly take really good fretwork over sloppy pickup routes.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Seriously? You guys have nothing better to do than to discuss flaws on a mass-produced guitar?


----------



## sehnomatic

MetalBuddah said:


> Seriously? You guys have nothing better to do than to discuss flaws on a mass-produced guitar?



Well, the flaws are more so due to the fact that schecter rushed the production, given thst this is the first time the factory isn't using soapbars or pickup rings. One can program the routes within a matter of minutes and have it callibrated and carving in a matter of hours. They didn't even bother making a router template, hell I could've given them mine.

On all of my ltd deluxes, they use awfully dull bits for cavities but we dont see them because the factory goes nuts with their pickup covers.


----------



## Electric Wizard

MetalBuddah said:


> Seriously? You guys have nothing better to do than to discuss flaws on a mass-produced guitar?


So, let me get this straight. You think we should all just keep quiet about what seems to be a common issue on a popular new guitar?

It's a disservice to other people to be anything less than forthcoming with these things. We just dropped a grand on these, they aren't Walmart First Acts or something.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

HOLYDIVER said:


> observe



Yup, that's a router glitch. Perhaps I'm too forgiving, but I don't feel it's worth getting bent out of shape about. At the same time, I can understand how letting it go unmentioned might "encourage" sloppy craftsmanship, which is never good.

Basically, it doesn't effect the playability or sound, and you have to be looking for it to see it, just ask yourself if it's something you can live with. There's no right or wrong answer here, just try not to demonize a whole company until after you've had a polite chat with someone. These are the kinds of QC issues that slip through import shops, and why people generally prefer USA, Japanese, or companies like Mayones. Let us know how it turns out though! I'm willing to bet you'll get taken care of one way or the other.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

im not slamming schecter or GO for this, but I am contacting both with pictures.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

plus I think mine is the worst in here


----------



## Zado

I asked to a buddy who is a dealer for the italian territory,showing him some pics I ve collected here on Ss.org,and he said some of them would hardly be accepted,much less as regular full priced stock,and would be more likely sent back to schecter's HQ...I hope so,some of those flaws are something that wouldn t bother me in a 800-900 range,but for 200-400 more....well not a keeper to me


----------



## Ludo95

Just read on facebook that Keith wrote he had a meeting last night with Schecter about that sloppy pickups routes and he wrote that they are going to tighten that up but let's wait for him to come here to talk a bit better about it..!


Personally I can understand your frustration about that but I mean, it doesn't affect the sound at all, to see that dirty routes you have to look at it very closely..!  
If I'd have a guitar like that I'd enjoy playing it and I wouldn't pay attention to that sloppy routes... IMO for 999$ it has really amazing features ( USA Hipshot bridge, Sentinet-Nazgul, Stainless steel frets etc...), concentrate on the rest of the guitar not on that sloppy part..! 
I would understand your rage if you would pay around 1800$ for it like us european but for 999$ I repeat that IMO it has really cool features that 999$ guitars normally haven't.


----------



## kevdes93

That was me asking him about it. Really glad to hear its getting sorted because i really really want one of these but id be devastated if it showed up with hacked out routes


----------



## wheelsdeal

I was waiting for these to come up for a while now but i am a bit disappointed by the current prices in Europe and these quality issues.I just dont see why these costs 1330+ euro and for example an AW-7 930e and the no FR Loomis 1000e.At least i hope they fix these issues cause Schecter made a bad start with the KM7 and i actually feel sorry for Merrow who has dealt with this crap with previous company.


----------



## CanniballistiX

sehnomatic said:


> Well, the flaws are more so due to the fact that schecter rushed the production, given thst this is the first time the factory isn't using soapbars or pickup rings. One can program the routes within a matter of minutes and have it callibrated and carving in a matter of hours. They didn't even bother making a router template, hell I could've given them mine.
> 
> On all of my ltd deluxes, they use awfully dull bits for cavities but we dont see them because the factory goes nuts with their pickup covers.



My Schecter Banshee-8A has a touch of the black paint in the pickup route as well. Just one drop under the neck pup where the EMG is.


----------



## chopeth

MetalBuddah said:


> Seriously? You guys have nothing better to do than to discuss flaws on a mass-produced guitar?



I wouldn't complain for these flaws if paying 1000$ for a guitar with such good specs, (even feeling I have the right to do it) but we pay more than 1700$ here in Europe, dude. Cancelling my order and discussing these flaws is the least I am doing.



HOLYDIVER said:


> im not slamming schecter or GO for this, but I am contacting both with pictures.



I've already done it with pictures too. I hope they answer soon.


----------



## gigawhat

Ehh, the flaws don't bother me. As long as there isn't like chips missing from the body or something, I can deal with sloppy pickup routing. I imagine it's not even visible from a couple of feet away. 

I'm just tired of having the Europeans complaining and whining about the price every time they post (excepting Lorcan Ward). Yes, we understand you are paying almost double what we are, but we have to pay the same thing or more for Rans, Mayones, Daemoness, or literally just about anything made over there. Price increases due to Importation fees is nothing new, so stop acting like this was done as a personal slight against Europe. You don't like it, buy the Mayones everyone keeps mentioning is pretty much the same price. Cause I'll say if my KM-7 cost as much as a Mayones, I'd be getting a Mayones. No question asked, and definitely no bitching about the price of the KM-7.

Or better yet, buy the Mayones, and I'll trade you for my KM-7.

And sorry in advance, I know I'm probably gonna be negged for this, but I'm not trying to be rude, it is just seriously annoying constantly reading about people complaining about price. Don't like it, move on to something else, don't comment on it everyday for a month.


----------



## Zado

gigawhat said:


> Ehh, the flaws don't bother me. As long as there isn't like chips missing from the body or something, I can deal with sloppy pickup routing. I imagine it's not even visible from a couple of feet away.
> 
> I'm just tired of having the Europeans complaining and whining about the price every time they post (excepting Lorcan Ward). Yes, we understand you are paying almost double what we are, but we have to pay the same thing or more for Rans, Mayones, Daemoness, or literally just about anything made over there. Price increases due to Importation fees is nothing new, so stop acting like this was done as a personal slight against Europe. You don't like it, buy the Mayones everyone keeps mentioning is pretty much the same price. Cause I'll say if my KM-7 cost as much as a Mayones, I'd be getting a Mayones. No question asked, and definitely no bitching about the price of the KM-7.
> 
> Or better yet, buy the Mayones, and I'll trade you for my KM-7.
> 
> And sorry in advance, I'm not trying to be rude, it is just seriously annoying constantly reading about people complaining about price. Don't like it, move on to something else, don't comment on it everyday for a month.



The price doesn't hurt my feelings that much as long as it is flawless,that's why I am complaining  

Also,yeah we could buy a Mayo,but the closest thing to a KM7 from Mayones is a GTM 7 (without Hipshot and Nazgul-Sentient combo anyway) which costs 1600&#8364;,which is,at least here,actually a lot more.Economic situations are different,I see many NGD topics here,made by US guys, with brilliant and damn expensive guitars,some of them costing around 3 grands.Not saying that all US guys are rich and wealthy,but it's something I've seen VERY rarely in my country,cause we are essentially(due to certain circumstances)poor people.All I'm asking is a guitar which is fairly priced considering specs and flaws that might occur.

I can understand you might feel annoyed for our complains,but after all the hype we had for the 2014 schecter models,feeling almost unable to purchase one due to the increased prices (cause here the prices for all models,including the ones from the past,have increased by a certain %) is a lil frustrating too


----------



## gigawhat

Zado said:


> Economic situations are different,I see many NGD topics here,made by US guys, with brilliant and damn expensive guitars,some of them costing around 3 grands.Not saying that all US guys are rich and wealthy,but it's something I've seen VERY rarely in my country,cause we are essentially(due to certain circumstances)poor people.



Lawls, I was having this conversation with this African dude I work with from The Gambia about this. He was amazed to get over here and find out that realistically the situations where about the same, just multiplied because of the number of people. I can promise you that someone who can afford a bunch of super nice guitars is pretty much just as rare as it is over there, we just have more people, therefore more people who can afford it, but the percentages of who can and who can't are probably roughly the same. Money ain't as easy to come by in America as the rest of the world seems to think.

And thank you for understanding where I was coming from, and that I wasn't trying to demean or devalue your complaints, just that by this time, I'm pretty sure everyone is aware of them.

And btw, my offer to trade my KM-7 for a Mayones is a standing one.


----------



## wheelsdeal

My issue is not EU vs US prices but the KM-7 vs other 7strings of the same range.I gave a couple of examples that in my book are same quality guitars with similar features but have a 400 euro price difference.At least some would expect better quality control.


----------



## Les

Blue Collar worker here, checking in. I RARELY buy new anything. Can't afford it. Always looking for a deal, the used market is huge and the right deal is always not far off. Value for money is what im about. KM-7 is sweet for a good price, but still a bit too rich for my blood. I'll be there are many more here in the US like me, and same goes for UK/Europe. Good luck to us all in alleviating our GAS without going broke!


----------



## gigawhat

wheelsdeal said:


> My issue is not EU vs US prices but the KM-7 vs other 7strings of the same range.I gave a couple of examples that in my book are same quality guitars with similar features but have a 400 euro price difference.At least some would expect better quality control.



Well that is something you need to take up with your local Schecter dealer, this thread was really made to discuss the KM-7, not Schecters 2014 EU pricing, even if the KM-7 is affected by said pricing.

Honestly, everyone that has a problem with it should email Schecter and their local dealer, and if nothing changes, boycott Schecter for 2014. If their sales drop dramatically, they will lower their prices. Or stop importing to EU.


----------



## wheelsdeal

I am beggining to think that you just dont understand what i am saying.Or you dont want tr you just want to be grumpy.


----------



## sirshredsalot

Europe prices


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Hey guys, I had a meeting with Schecter about the quality issues mentioned here. They wanted me to pass this along to you- 

"Hello,
First of all, thanks so much for your interest and support of Schecter Guitars. We sincerely appreciate your support and hope all of you are very happy with your new KM-7. 

As you all know Keith is a new member of our team and we at Schecter are very excited to have him aboard. We have worked very hard with Keith to make the new KM-7 everything he envisioned at a price that the average person could afford. That was Keith&#8217;s desire from the very beginning. We were able to get some really cool features on the guitar like the USA Hipshot bridge, black metal cover Seymour Duncan Nazgul/Sentient pickups, stainless steel fretwire, and glow in the dark side dots. 

The Trans-White-Satin(TWS) finish is a brand new finish for us and as such we had to work extra hard to get it right and we have experienced some growing pains along the way. It took months of hard work to finally approve the color with our factory. Finally, the first batch of guitars arrived and we were all pleased with the results. While we did notice that the pickup routes would need addressing in future production we were so pleased with the playability and sound of the guitar, especially considering it was the first run of a brand new model, we felt the guitars were shippable and that our customers would be very happy. After reading some messages on this forum we realize that some of you are unhappy with the finish and we of course will help to get this resolved.

If you are not entirely pleased with your new KM-7 please contact our tech support department at [email protected] or you can call us at 1-800-660-6621 ext 313. We will repair or replace your KM-7 with the next batch of guitars arriving in mid-May. 

Again, thank you for your support of Schecter Guitars. We sincerely appreciate it and want every one of you to be very happy with your new KM-7. We look forward to hearing from you and resolving any and all issues.

-Schecter"


----------



## Señor Voorhees

wheelsdeal said:


> I am beggining to think that you just dont understand what i am saying.Or you dont want tr you just want to be grumpy.



The point here is that it doesn't matter what you can and can't get for the price. The fact is, is that due to bureaucracy, you're going to have to deal with up marked things. You're going to have to decide if the upmarked price is worth it to you or not.

Basically, you're still getting the $999 usd quality guitar (or, according to google, 725 eur), but you're paying for import fees and other nonsense. They're still making the guitars to the quality that $999/725 Eur entails. You're not getting a guitar built to "1330+ euro" quality, you're getting a guitar built to 725 euro quality. Again, you have to decide if you feel it's worth the price, and buy or move on depending on that.

It's perfectly okay, and very much understandable if you don't want to drop the equivelant of 1834 USD on a guitar you find lacking, but it's just how it is. You'll have to move on to the other guitars you do find worth the price you're getting.

edit: It's worth noting that Schecter has no say in what folks over seas price their guitars as. If one guitar costs more than another, even by the same company with similar specs, it's likely the shops fault, not Schecter. They're only responsible for building a guitar and setting the price they get from dealers, nothing more.


----------



## Zado

gigawhat said:


> Lawls, I was having this conversation with this African dude I work with from The Gambia about this. He was amazed to get over here and find out that realistically the situations where about the same, just multiplied because of the number of people. I can promise you that someone who can afford a bunch of super nice guitars is pretty much just as rare as it is over there, we just have more people, therefore more people who can afford it, but the percentages of who can and who can't are probably roughly the same. Money ain't as easy to come by in America as the rest of the world seems to think.
> 
> And thank you for understanding where I was coming from, and that I wasn't trying to demean or devalue your complaints, just that by this time, I'm pretty sure everyone is aware of them.
> 
> And btw, my offer to trade my KM-7 for a Mayones is a standing one.


mmmh dunno  I mean,saying that here there are almost more unemployed than actual workers isn't really so far from reality,so I just can't feel sure about your statement mate,sorry Probably our Spanish and Greek brothers are in a quite similar situation too  I feel your point anyway,just try to tolerate us a lil more if you can



> Hey guys, I had a meeting with Schecter about the quality issues mentioned here. They wanted me to pass this along to you-
> 
> "Hello,
> First of all, thanks so much for your interest and support of Schecter Guitars. We sincerely appreciate your support and hope all of you are very happy with your new KM-7.
> 
> As you all know Keith is a new member of our team and we at Schecter are very excited to have him aboard. We have worked very hard with Keith to make the new KM-7 everything he envisioned at a price that the average person could afford. That was Keiths desire from the very beginning. We were able to get some really cool features on the guitar like the USA Hipshot bridge, black metal cover Seymour Duncan Nazgul/Sentient pickups, stainless steel fretwire, and glow in the dark side dots.
> 
> The Trans-White-Satin(TWS) finish is a brand new finish for us and as such we had to work extra hard to get it right and we have experienced some growing pains along the way. It took months of hard work to finally approve the color with our factory. Finally, the first batch of guitars arrived and we were all pleased with the results. While we did notice that the pickup routes would need addressing in future production we were so pleased with the playability and sound of the guitar, especially considering it was the first run of a brand new model, we felt the guitars were shippable and that our customers would be very happy. After reading some messages on this forum we realize that some of you are unhappy with the finish and we of course will help to get this resolved.
> 
> If you are not entirely pleased with your new KM-7 please contact our tech support department at [email protected] or you can call us at 1-800-660-6621 ext 313. We will repair or replace your KM-7 with the next batch of guitars arriving in mid-May.
> 
> Again, thank you for your support of Schecter Guitars. We sincerely appreciate it and want every one of you to be very happy with your new KM-7. We look forward to hearing from you and resolving any and all issues.
> 
> -Schecter"


You never cease to amaze me,Sir


----------



## gigawhat

Señor Voorhees;3978041 said:


> The point here is that it doesn't matter what you can and can't get for the price. The fact is, is that due to bureaucracy, you're going to have to deal with up marked things. You're going to have to decide if the upmarked price is worth it to you or not.
> 
> Basically, you're still getting the $999 usd quality guitar (or, according to google, 725 eur), but you're paying for import fees and other nonsense. They're still making the guitars to the quality that $999/725 Eur entails. You're not getting a guitar built to "1330+ euro" quality, you're getting a guitar built to 725 euro quality. Again, you have to decide if you feel it's worth the price, and buy or move on depending on that.
> 
> It's perfectly okay, and very much understandable if you don't want to drop the equivelant of 1834 USD on a guitar you find lacking, but it's just how it is. You'll have to move on to the other guitars you do find worth the price you're getting.
> 
> edit: It's worth noting that Schecter has no say in what folks over seas price their guitars as. If one guitar costs more than another, even by the same company with similar specs, it's likely the shops fault, not Schecter. They're only responsible for building a guitar and setting the price they get from dealers, nothing more.



Pretty much my feelings exactly.



Zado said:


> mmmh dunno  I mean,saying that here there are almost more unemployed than actual workers isn't really so far from reality,so I just can't feel sure about your statement mate,sorry Probably our Spanish and Greek brothers are in a quite similar situation too  I feel your point anyway,just try to tolerate us a lil more if you can.



Lawls, I don't mean the same moneywise so much as relative Rich vs Poor ratio. My friend came thinking that almost everyone had a good-paying job, and that most of the country was mostly well-off, which is pretty far from the truth. He thought he could come, find a job, and rake in the dough. He now works two jobs, lives in a one bedroom apartment, pays child support, and can't even afford a cheap used car. That's the new American dream right there.  I'll tolerate y'alls opinion if you'll tolerate mine. 

Wheelsdeal, I do understand what you are saying, as well as your issue, I'm sorry if I came across as grumpy. I'm not. I just don't think this is the place to complain about Schecters EU pricing. I'm sorry we can't agree on that. But I do agree that the pricing has become a bit uncompetitive, and I think their sales will reflect that.


----------



## leonardo7

Why waste 4-5k for a custom guitar? Its not like they are that much better 

But really, the guitars have excellent pickups, hardware, and specs for the price. Play those guitars and who cares about flaws. Its to be expected at that price point. I wouldn't worry about it as long as the guitar plays and sounds killer! They sound great on the album  

By the way, as of today there are some more in-stock at DCGL. It appears to be the ONLY place where you can get one right now! 

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES SIGNATURE SERIES KEITH MERROW KM-7 Trans Black Satin 2014 7-String Electric Guitar

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES SIGNATURE SERIES KEITH MERROW KM-7 Trans White Satin 2014 7-String Electric Guitar


----------



## kevdes93

Awesome service from schecter


----------



## MetalBuddah

Electric Wizard said:


> So, let me get this straight. You think we should all just keep quiet about what seems to be a common issue on a popular new guitar?
> 
> It's a disservice to other people to be anything less than forthcoming with these things. We just dropped a grand on these, they aren't Walmart First Acts or something.




I am not saying to be completely silent but damn....you guys are just making a mountain out of a molehill. The pickup route doesn't effect playability in the slightest. Do you have a straight neck? Are your frets well done? can you physically play the guitar? If you answered YES to ANY of these questions then you really have no problem. 

If you are unhappy with messed up routes then Schecter will help you, which is a great thing. But damn....it isn't like you are throwing out $4k on a strandberg/Vik/Daemoness and getting these problems when you should expect the guitar to be absolutely flawless. This guitar is mass produced, not hand-crafted. Things like this happen, especially with first runs.


----------



## Zado

Hey,thanks to our complains (and Keith of course)they are gonna fix everything,complains are THE KEY


----------



## Randy

ITT: Santuzzo


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Zado said:


> Hey,thanks to our complains (and Keith of course)they are gonna fix everything,complains are THE KEY



It's pretty much the key to getting things ironed out with anything. Complaints/critiques are great for helping pave the way for better 2nd, 3rd, 4th etc generation things. I would never have a problem with someone voicing their concerns. I get a little bummed when they're more demands than feedback.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

I'm actually a bit surprised that they're offering to replace guitars that have less than perfect paint on the pickup routes. With the exception of one guitar I've seen on here... the routes themselves are fine. It's just the contrast/line between the white and the shielding paint in the cavity that is making it look rough. Personally, I see that as a non-issue. My white ones are like that, too. It's not noticeable on the black guitar... because it's black on black. But, I want you guys to be happy. So... get it replaced or repaired by Schecter since they offered. 

Mine play and sound insanely good. I'm not gonna send mine back because of a less than perfect looking pickup route. You could pretty much fix this with a steady hand and a couple Sharpie markers if you were so inclined to get that anal. But, I play mine, not stare at them.


----------



## Les

If you guys are bothered by your routing flaws, go ahead and send guitars my way. I'll love them with the flaws. Every guitar is beautiful in its own special way, just like each and every one of you...


----------



## geofreesun

while the km7 i have doesn't suffer from the paint issues, i want to chime in. i have seen quite a few white km7 with paint flaws like those shown here, my thought is that this is not acceptable, no matter how great the specs are. if in the beginning, schecter said that ok look we are gonna provide you with a killer guitar with all these fancy specs like SS frets and duncan sentient/nazgul, but the we *might* mess up the pickup routes and paint, then fine, i am happy with what i see. however, people shell out a good amount and expect a new guitar, you can't justify build flaws in hindsight by saying the specs alone are worth the money. schecter has been around for a long time with good quality builds on import models. have we ever complained so much about paint flaws and sloppy routing? i guess not, because previous schecter imports had no such problems, consumers simply expect the same on a highly anticipated new model. bottom line is, these are basic stuff. if a $399 ibanez has perfect pickup routes, so should a $999 schecter.


----------



## leonardo7

geofreesun said:


> if a $399 ibanez has perfect pickup routes, so should a $999 schecter.



Im sure Schecter could make these better in aesthetic detail and just up the price next year if thats what you want. 

If you get my point, this is a $399 Ibanez but has a more expensive wood than the basswood Ibanez uses, ebony fretboard, Hipshot bridge, longer scale, Seymour Duncan covered pickups, glow in dark dots, trickier finish. Ibanez wont give you that stuff for $399 so its not a fair comparison. So take your pick, a cheap basswood Ibanez with better pickup route work but shitty pickups/hardware/woods and basic specs, or this guitar for $999.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

geofreesun said:


> while the km7 i have doesn't suffer from the paint issues, i want to chime in. i have seen quite a few white km7 with paint flaws like those shown here, my thought is that this is not acceptable, no matter how great the specs are. if in the beginning, schecter said that ok look we are gonna provide you with a killer guitar with all these fancy specs like SS frets and duncan sentient/nazgul, but the we *might* mess up the pickup routes and paint, then fine, i am happy with what i see. however, people shell out a good amount and expect a new guitar, you can't justify build flaws in hindsight by saying the specs alone are worth the money. schecter has been around for a long time with good quality builds on import models. have we ever complained so much about paint flaws and sloppy routing? i guess not, because previous schecter imports had no such problems, consumers simply expect the same on a highly anticipated new model. bottom line is, these are basic stuff. if a $399 ibanez has perfect pickup routes, so should a $999 schecter.



Well, the issue has been addressed, they offered to fix or replace current guitars, and all future guitars will have cleaner paint lines on the pickup routes. So yeah, they know it isn't acceptable and are making it right.


----------



## Ludo95

But can that problem be solved manually? I mean, do you really need to package it, send it back to Schecter and get a new one for that issue? Personally If I could get that guitar ( and we are talking about a 999$ guitar guys, not a handcrafted or something) I'd enjoy playing it... we are not talking about a 1500-2000$ handcrafted guitar where all must be perfect IMHO 
Anyway, I hope you can somehow solve the problem( sending it back or somehow) and enjoy playing the KM-7 as before you noticed that issue.!


----------



## Señor Voorhees

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I'm actually a bit surprised that they're offering to replace guitars that have less than perfect paint on the pickup routes. With the exception of one guitar I've seen on here... the routes themselves are fine. It's just the contrast/line between the white and the shielding paint in the cavity that is making it look rough. Personally, I see that as a non-issue. My white ones are like that, too. It's not noticeable on the black guitar... because it's black on black. But, I want you guys to be happy. So... get it replaced or repaired by Schecter since they offered.
> 
> Mine play and sound insanely good. I'm not gonna send mine back because of a less than perfect looking pickup route. You could pretty much fix this with a steady hand and a couple Sharpie markers if you were so inclined to get that anal. But, I play mine, not stare at them.




This was my mentality, and a mentality I've had a handful of times in the past. Most notably, I have a BC Rich JRV7 with a few spots where under the clear coat you can see wood. (The tip of the headstock and down where the neck meets the body on the side near the 24th fret side dots.) I always fear sending a guitar back and getting one that's either made from dead sounding dull wood, or other worse issues than a slight imperfection.

On the $399 Ibanez, you also get throw away pickups, regular frets, shitty fret work and generic tuners/bridge. (among other things.) I'll take a mildly sloppy route over that any day. As has been said, only one guitar we've seen (maybe Electric Wizard's as well, but I haven't checked to see if his was just paint or if it was actually routed weird) has a weird route. I'm actually wondering if it's a miscommunication and they meant that they'd replace only the sloppy routed ones and not the slightly messed painting. As far as the sketchy painting goes, mine looks to be one of the worst ones too.

Seriously though, it's not Gibson style "sharp and weird fret work and inlays falling out" kind of a QC issue.


----------



## unadventurer

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Well, the issue has been addressed, they offered to fix or replace current guitars, and all future guitars will have cleaner paint lines on the pickup routes. So yeah, they know it isn't acceptable and are making it right.


 
Schecter has been great since the get-go on all issues and concerns and I commend them for that. The white KM I got didn't have a single issue. It delivered in all aspects. That being said I already parted with it for your BlacKat Feral Keith  As much as I love the the KM it's gonna be everywhere in 6 months. That Feral is very tasty. Can't wait to get my hands pon it next week.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

unadventurer said:


> Schecter has been great since the get-go on all issues and concerns and I commend them for that. The white KM I got didn't have a single issue. It delivered in all aspects. That being said I already parted with it for your BlacKat Feral Keith  As much as I love the the KM it's gonna be everywhere in 6 months. That Feral is very tasty. Can't wait to get my hands pon it next week.



Hope you'll be happy with that trade. That feral had tiny frets, with sub-par fretwork, and a rather fat neck. In terms of overall playability, the KM7 is a better playing guitar (to me). 

The Feral is great looking, though. I liked the color a lot.


----------



## Electric Wizard

The routing on mine is a bit off. It's not obvious or anywhere close to Holydiver's. 

I think some people are misunderstanding some of the posts made here. Speaking for myself, I'm not upset about it. I still think it's prudent to make it known though. That was my read of many of the other posts as well. Good on Schecter for offering exchanges though. I think they've gone above and beyond to just offer them across the board like that.


----------



## Dayviewer

I played one at the Musikmesse and I was super amazed, a guitar never felt so comfortable and right in my hands, extremely playable and very smooth, love the looks too, it almost felt as if it were MY signature guitar  
Awesome job Keith I'll definitely buy it 
Good to hear Schecter is taking care of any issues as well, good service!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Señor Voorhees;3978110 said:


> This was my mentality, and a mentality I've had a handful of times in the past. Most notably, I have a BC Rich JRV7 with a few spots where under the clear coat you can see wood. (The tip of the headstock and down where the neck meets the body on the side near the 24th fret side dots.) I always fear sending a guitar back and getting one that's either made from dead sounding dull wood, or other worse issues than a slight imperfection.
> 
> On the $399 Ibanez, you also get throw away pickups, regular frets, shitty fret work and generic tuners/bridge. (among other things.) I'll take a mildly sloppy route over that any day. As has been said, only one guitar we've seen (maybe Electric Wizard's as well, but I haven't checked to see if his was just paint or if it was actually routed weird) has a weird route. I'm actually wondering if it's a miscommunication and they meant that they'd replace only the sloppy routed ones and not the slightly messed painting. As far as the sketchy painting goes, mine looks to be one of the worst ones too.
> 
> Seriously though, it's not Gibson style "sharp and weird fret work and inlays falling out" kind of a QC issue.



Yeah a little ways back in this thread, someone mentioned that they felt bad for me because of a previous quality issue with a signature guitar from another brand (S7g). But this, to me, is nowhere near that previous experience. It's not a functional problem with the guitar. It's a very small detail regarding PAINT, which has already been addressed. This whole experience with Schecter has been nothing short of amazing. They're great people, and they're doing everything they can to make this guitar exactly what we'd hope it would be. I think maybe they got caught up in the excitement, and rushed that small detail with the pickup routes, as they mentioned in that earlier statement. But to go as far as offer to REPLACE the guitar based on that... this shows me that they aren't ....ing around. They want it to be right for us. 

I spent the past 2 weeks traveling around Europe with Ryan at Schecter. I've never worked with better people in the MI. I'm happy to back them and put my name on this guitar. I think it kicks ass. It's a fresh product, and they're ironing out the kinks. It may have a slightly rough start, but they'll take care of you if you have an issue, and assured me that they will be cleaner from here on out. I trust them on that. 

That other company? Not even a comparison. That was easily one of the worst experiences I've had dealing with a guitar company. I'll take paint imperfections over razor sharp frets that cut you (then fall out of the fretboard). I've had ZERO problems with my Schecter KM7 guitars even after tossing them around in a van, putting it through baggage checks at airports, subjecting it to multiple climate changes in one week. I'm sold on it, personally.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I'm actually a bit surprised that they're offering to replace guitars that have less than perfect paint on the pickup routes. With the exception of one guitar I've seen on here... the routes themselves are fine. It's just the contrast/line between the white and the shielding paint in the cavity that is making it look rough. Personally, I see that as a non-issue. My white ones are like that, too. It's not noticeable on the black guitar... because it's black on black. But, I want you guys to be happy. So... get it replaced or repaired by Schecter since they offered.
> 
> Mine play and sound insanely good. I'm not gonna send mine back because of a less than perfect looking pickup route. You could pretty much fix this with a steady hand and a couple Sharpie markers if you were so inclined to get that anal. But, I play mine, not stare at them.


is mine the route yoh mentioned?
do you think it is acceptable to send that out and not list it as a factory second?
im not mad at all btw, I was more annoyed with the unclearness on when I would get mine


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

HOLYDIVER said:


> is mine the route yoh mentioned?
> do you think it is acceptable to send that out and not list it as a factory second?
> im not mad at all btw, I was more annoyed with the unclearness on when I would get mine



Yes, yours is the one in question. Contact Schecter and they'll replace it.


----------



## wheelsdeal

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Yeah a little ways back in this thread, someone mentioned that they felt bad for me because of a previous quality issue with a signature guitar from another brand



Yea that was me.In no way i am comparing the 2 companies,what happened with S7 was very unfortunate.I can imagine how it feels to create something and put your name on it and get disappointed by the people you collaborated with.So i was bumbed when i saw the new KM-7 comming with a bit of complains.Schecter took it manly and did the right thing here so i am glad its fixed and that you are happy with your new collaboration.


----------



## wassabiyojimbo

Again I feel inclined to mention something I mentioned on a previous guitar thread. It is awesome that we live in an era where artists and guitar makers are this easy to reach out to and as willing to chime in as Mr Merrow. Schecter has been a pleasure to communicate with while waiting on my km7. My guitar arrived without the signed plate but I was immediately informed Schecter was on it and that I would be getting one by mail, I honestly wasn't stressing as my wife bought mine for me to play and the signature was more an afterthought. Seriously couldn't be happier with my guitar thank you Keith.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> That other company? Not even a comparison. That was easily one of the worst experiences I've had dealing with a guitar company. I'll take paint imperfections over razor sharp frets that cut you (then fall out of the fretboard)



Let's not forget the price they'd end up asking for that compared to what schecter can manage. I remember seeing pictures of the frets that had fallen out. Weren't the parts that actually go into the fret board slots chewed to shit? I won't turn this into a ragging on S7G thread, but I'm glad you managed to get in with a company that did it perfectly right for you. You certainly deserve it with the amount of work you're putting into everything. Be it promoting the guitar, your band, or whatever the .... else you've been doing. I know you've been busy as shit these past handful of months with this guitar, Conquering Dystopia, Namm, etc.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Yeah a little ways back in this thread, someone mentioned that they felt bad for me because of a previous quality issue with a signature guitar from another brand (S7g). But this, to me, is nowhere near that previous experience. It's not a functional problem with the guitar. It's a very small detail regarding PAINT, which has already been addressed.



unfortunately mine isn't a paint issue... honestly i wouldnt have a problem with any of the other imperfections shown here (or my own paint mark) but i feel like the route is fairly noticable from feet away, in the right light. i finally am home from work, so i will give schecter a call. i love the guitar btw, it looks great outside the small flub and plays well.


----------



## kylea1

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I'm actually a bit surprised that they're offering to replace guitars that have less than perfect paint on the pickup routes. With the exception of one guitar I've seen on here... the routes themselves are fine. It's just the contrast/line between the white and the shielding paint in the cavity that is making it look rough. Personally, I see that as a non-issue. My white ones are like that, too. It's not noticeable on the black guitar... because it's black on black. But, I want you guys to be happy. So... get it replaced or repaired by Schecter since they offered.
> 
> Mine play and sound insanely good. I'm not gonna send mine back because of a less than perfect looking pickup route. You could pretty much fix this with a steady hand and a couple Sharpie markers if you were so inclined to get that anal. But, I play mine, not stare at them.



My issue is with the volume knob making the signal cut out all the time and not being able to be at full volume. Kinda stinks theyre getting so backed up with paint issues while im actually having an issue using my guitar lol. Om sure itll be resolved eventually i still love it.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

kylea1 said:


> My issue is with the volume knob making the signal cut out all the time and not being able to be at full volume. Kinda stinks theyre getting so backed up with paint issues while im actually having an issue using my guitar lol. Om sure itll be resolved eventually i still love it.


i havent even seen anyone in here really complain about the paint (besides people who dont own one.)


----------



## kylea1

HOLYDIVER said:


> i havent even seen anyone in here really complain about the paint (besides people who dont own one.)



Im refering to the routing or whatever


----------



## HOLYDIVER

ill trade you


----------



## kylea1

HOLYDIVER said:


> ill trade you



Im not upset about a small imperfection. My guitar literally stops working because of a faulty coil tap selector switch lol


----------



## Señor Voorhees

HOLYDIVER said:


> ill trade you



You'd trade a functioning guitar for one that doesn't work but looks minimalistically better? Priorities, G. lol


edit: kylea, I'd bet it'd be a relatively inexpensive fix. You should maybe look into getting a new push/pull pot (or even just a standard pot if you don't care for splits) and either install it yourself or have someone do it for you. It's legit like a two second fix, and provided whoever does it for you isn't a dick, it shouldn't cost much of anything.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

Señor Voorhees;3978271 said:


> You'd trade a functioning guitar for one that doesn't work but looks minimalistically better? Priorities, G. lol
> 
> 
> edit: kylea, I'd bet it'd be a relatively inexpensive fix. You should maybe look into getting a new push/pull pot (or even just a standard pot if you don't care for splits) and either install it yourself or have someone do it for you. It's legit like a two second fix, and provided whoever does it for you isn't a dick, it shouldn't cost much of anything.


you just answered your own question haha
a couple bucks for a higher quality coil tap pot (an upgrade over this one) and it looks better AND functions better. its a no brainer


----------



## Señor Voorhees

HOLYDIVER said:


> you just answered your own question haha
> a couple bucks for a higher quality coil tap pot (an upgrade over this one) and it looks better AND functions better. its a no brainer




Touche, good sir. I'd still keep the functioning guitar for the fact that I'd hate wasting in between time without it. I've never heard a single person who went to a show complain about how awful that routing was on some dude's guitar. 

Besides, if I were so inclined and cared enough, I'd be able to dremel that lump out and paint it over to even less of a cost to me than a pot. Not that anyone should have to switch out pots and clean up routs on a new guitar, but if you want/need it done, you want/need it done.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

true 
it would just be so easy for me to put in a new and better pot. i think i might do it anyways because this one rolls too fast and feels cheesy. as a matter of fact, my loomis has a crappy pot too, i need to get around to that...

that also makes me think, OP, dont you have a loomis too?


----------



## ddk

Holydiver, where did you buy your KM-7? Wondering if the retailer has anything to do with the QC issues. Seems like an electronics issue like a bad/noisy pot would have been caught and replaced by a retailer like sweetwater, DCGL, et al.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

i got mine from Gear Orphanage. The only issue is the one i pitcured


----------



## sirshredsalot

HOLYDIVER said:


> true
> it would just be so easy for me to put in a new and better pot. i think i might do it anyways because this one rolls too fast and feels cheesy. as a matter of fact, my loomis has a crappy pot too, i need to get around to that...
> 
> that also makes me think, OP, dont you have a loomis too?



My KM-7 crackles/cuts in and out when rolling the volume up also.

I think I need&#8230;


----------



## HOLYDIVER

thats what my loomis does too 
but i have beat the shit out of it


----------



## kylea1

HOLYDIVER said:


> thats what my loomis does too
> but i have beat the shit out of it



So does my loomis, but no where near as frequently


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

kylea1 said:


> Im not upset about a small imperfection. My guitar literally stops working because of a faulty coil tap selector switch lol



I'll post this again- 

[email protected] or you can call 1-800-660-6621 ext 313. They will repair or replace your KM-7 with the next batch of guitars arriving in mid-May. 

The guitar has a warranty. If the pot is defective, they'll send you a new one. Or, you can send it to them and they'll replace it. 

Working for Seymour Duncan, I've found that the #1 thing that goes bad on a guitar is the pots. It's not even really that they're cheap pots... most of the time the person who wired in the guitar overheated it with the soldering iron, melting the inside and causing it to cut out. Happens all the time. I have a box full of pots because I change pickups so often. Duncan sells some nice Bourns pots if you're looking for a high quality one. They don't have the push/pull, though.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I'll post this again-
> 
> [email protected] or you can call 1-800-660-6621 ext 313. They will repair or replace your KM-7 with the next batch of guitars arriving in mid-May.
> 
> The guitar has a warranty. If the pot is defective, they'll send you a new one. Or, you can send it to them and they'll replace it.
> 
> Working for Seymour Duncan, I've found that the #1 thing that goes bad on a guitar is the pots. It's not even really that they're cheap pots... most of the time the person who wired in the guitar overheated it with the soldering iron, melting the inside and causing it to cut out. Happens all the time. I have a box full of pots because I change pickups so often. Duncan sells some nice Bourns pots if you're looking for a high quality one. They don't have the push/pull, though.


the push pull is awesome in the neck position 
i mean the sentient, coil tapped


----------



## kylea1

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I'll post this again-
> 
> [email protected] or you can call 1-800-660-6621 ext 313. They will repair or replace your KM-7 with the next batch of guitars arriving in mid-May.
> 
> The guitar has a warranty. If the pot is defective, they'll send you a new one. Or, you can send it to them and they'll replace it.
> 
> Working for Seymour Duncan, I've found that the #1 thing that goes bad on a guitar is the pots. It's not even really that they're cheap pots... most of the time the person who wired in the guitar overheated it with the soldering iron, melting the inside and causing it to cut out. Happens all the time. I have a box full of pots because I change pickups so often. Duncan sells some nice Bourns pots if you're looking for a high quality one. They don't have the push/pull, though.



I emailed them, im in no rush ha


----------



## Zerox8610

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I'll post this again-
> 
> [email protected] or you can call 1-800-660-6621 ext 313. They will repair or replace your KM-7 with the next batch of guitars arriving in mid-May.
> 
> The guitar has a warranty. If the pot is defective, they'll send you a new one. Or, you can send it to them and they'll replace it.
> 
> Working for Seymour Duncan, I've found that the #1 thing that goes bad on a guitar is the pots. It's not even really that they're cheap pots... most of the time the person who wired in the guitar overheated it with the soldering iron, melting the inside and causing it to cut out. Happens all the time. I have a box full of pots because I change pickups so often. Duncan sells some nice Bourns pots if you're looking for a high quality one. They don't have the push/pull, though.



Gah, Keith. You are one of the coolest dudes out there. I never see a musician put this much care into a product with their name on it. You are truly going above and beyond. I just put in my order with DCGL today, and my KM7 in trans-black should be here around Tuesday!

Keep up the great work, dude! I love the new album!


----------



## Neilzord

Just noticed the price of these in the UK has gone from £919 upto £1029 On all websites! Apparently there was some kind of incorrect pricing sent out by Schecter that has now had to be revised by all stores selling them! 

Regardless... 

I want one. 

And as said. The Album is pure awesome, Saw you guys at the Guitarguitar Clinic you did in Birmingham. Great clinic and really inspirational!!


----------



## Zado

Neilzord said:


> Just noticed the price of these in the UK has gone from £919 upto £1029 On all websites! Apparently there was some kind of incorrect pricing sent out by Schecter that has now had to be revised by all stores selling them!



I won't say anything,you probably already know how I am feeling at the moment (and in the near future).


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Wow thats not cool for anyone who has them pre-ordered. &#8364;143 price increase.

About the pickup routes. My guitar plays and sounds amazing so I couldn't care less about some sloppy routes or imperfections. I bought this guitar for the SS frets, SD pickups, hipshot bridge and I'm overwhelmed by how well it plays/sounds.


----------



## Zado

I guess some will try to get a refound or something,150&#8364; added is not something so ridiculous.I honestly can't find a reason for this,but the 919£ didn't sound like a temporary discount for the ones arrived first.I refuse to think that Schecter thought they weren't perceiving enough $$ so they asked to raise prices.Maybe some EU dealers had to complain


----------



## wheelsdeal

Lorcan Ward said:


> &#8364;143 price increase.



I've seen much worse.Thomann had the LP Custom 2800e then the next bunch 3300e and after a month 2800 again and thats just one example.There is always something fishy going on with prices which i think it has nothing to do with the guitar company itself.Personally i am kinda pumped up for the black one but i'm being patient,i think these will eventually drop to maybe 1k euro once they are more available.


----------



## FrashyFroo

I'm officially not getting one of these. Just found out they're around 1300 euros at the nearest store that has them. That's almost 1800 dollars! Frankly, that's ridiculous. It's especially bad when you consider I could get a brand new Esp eclipse from drumcity guitarland for 300 euros less.


----------



## Zado

Maybe this one sounds and plays better  anyone made a comparison?


----------



## Angelus

Hey Keith, any news about the KM-8? The possiblity of a KM-8 is the only reason why I dont have a banshee 8 yet. I can't forget that pic that you post. I also bought a KM-7, its a great guitar, thanks a lot.


----------



## gigawhat

GOT MINE!!!! NGD is gonna have to wait, I'm booked for the next few days. Been jamming on it for the last two hours or so, and sweet mother of god it's AWESOME. Tuners are nice and solid, a little funkyness around my neck pickup (I got the white), some of it paint, but there is one part that I think is a routing slip, but I honestly dgaf about that. Other than that a solid guitar. I had all my screws, but the low b and e are SUPER short, so gonna email them about the screws and about receiving my signed backplate.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nice man! I think I'm gonna be last.


----------



## The Reverend

steinmetzify said:


> Nice man! I think I'm gonna be last.



I feel so bad for you!


----------



## jeleopard

My day tomorrow: Wake up, go to my favorite class, come home to my KM7, play it for a few hours, and then go see The Ocean.

Aw yiss.


----------



## gigawhat

Last of the first!


----------



## Steinmetzify

The Reverend said:


> I feel so bad for you!



Lol...least it's coming. I'll post the last KM 7 NGD when it shows!

Pretty sure I ordered after you guys anyway. Was something like the end of February.


----------



## dametalbeast

just ordered mine!! well two days ago, shipped yesterday and should be here by Tuesday! looking to be making an in depth video review when I get it. STOKED!!


----------



## dametalbeast

Lorcan Ward said:


> I found frets 1-5 hard to stretch to on my 26.5" C-7 hellraiser but I don't notice on my KM-7. I think its because the neck profile is much thinner.



I hope you're right, a reason why I sold my C-7


----------



## jeleopard

Come on Fed Ex (((((


----------



## gigawhat

jeleopard said:


> Come on Fed Ex (((((



That's how I felt yesterday. I put it on hold so that I could go pick it up as soon as I woke up. Well it didn't get to the store till 4:45, and the fedex dudes route takes him by my house at noon, so if I would have just left shit alone, I would of had it hours earlier. Mega Lame. But trust me, you'll forget all about the wait the second you hold it.


----------



## jeleopard

gigawhat said:


> That's how I felt yesterday. I put it on hold so that I could go pick it up as soon as I woke up. Well it didn't get to the store till 4:45, and the fedex dudes route takes him by my house at noon, so if I would have just left shit alone, I would of had it hours earlier. Mega Lame. But trust me, you'll forget all about the wait the second you hold it.



The FedEx shipping center for me is across the city, and I don't drive in the city so.... There goes that idea.


----------



## gigawhat

jeleopard said:


> The FedEx shipping center for me is across the city, and I don't drive in the city so.... There goes that idea.




Yeah, I didn't have to go that far, but I did have to go to south houston around rush hour, so getting home sucked. 

Hold out a little longer! It's totally worth it!


----------



## Mayhew

Ya if you want them to hold it for you so you can grab it early anytime after it's unloaded from the big rig you have to do that at the big sorting facility not the small shipping centres or UPS store etc. The drivers would head there at the end of the day to drop off anything marked as HOLD in the area plus any parcels where no one was home and a slip was left telling you to go to that store to pick it up after it's been attempted. Then the driver grabs any outgoing packages and heads back to the sorting facility. Hope that helps anyone in the future. I feel like there should be be an ask a Courier sticky around here. 

Super jealous of all theses KM-7's showing up and +1 to the white sharpie Keith to anyone with a white one and decent routes. Can't wait for the six to come out. *rubs hands together greedily * Yes...yes.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

dametalbeast said:


> I hope you're right, a reason why I sold my C-7



The neck profile is similar to an RG1527 but with more of a curved "C"shape instead of a flatter "D". I was going back and forth comparing the Nazgul in both guitars and didn't have much of a problem with the extra inch. On my C-7 it always took a while to get used to because the neck was so much thicker.


----------



## gigawhat

Lorcan Ward said:


> The neck profile is similar to an RG1527 but with more of a curved "C"shape instead of a flatter "D". I was going back and forth comparing the Nazgul in both guitars and didn't have much of a problem with the extra inch. On my C-7 it always took a while to get used to because the neck was so much thicker.



Having owned a C-7, and now owning a KM-7 as well, this. It's definitely a different playing experience to a C-7.


----------



## goherpsNderp

steinmetzify said:


> Nice man! I think I'm gonna be last.



unlikely.

the place i ordered from told me mid-April is probably when the shipment comes in.


----------



## Zado

Since we have yo, Keith, here,and you're a SD guy,I'm gonna ask one thing I've been quite curious about lately: I am planning to change the EMG 89 I have in my schecter hellraiser with a passive from SD,to get closer to the real of PAF sounds,while keeping the 81 in bridge position.It should be legit,since the hellraiser has 3 pots,and I'd use one of them for the active,and the other volume+tone for the passive (never really used the tone with EMGs). Yeah,I'd sacrifice the middle switch position,but the instrument should be way more versatile in any case,givin me a sound I'm really missing right now.Problem is:
the C-1 hellraiser model with TOM has no ground connected to the bridge,and with actives this should be just fine...but with a passive? I fear that,putting a passive as neck pup,when using that position I'd hear some kind of noise...is this possibly true?


----------



## Steinmetzify

goherpsNderp said:


> unlikely.
> 
> the place i ordered from told me mid-April is probably when the shipment comes in.


 
I might be right there with you, man. My dealer actually has no idea when it's coming.....I wouldn't be surprised if we got the same batch. He called Schecter and they told him this week, but I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Zado said:


> ...
> the C-1 hellraiser model with TOM has no ground connected to the bridge,and with actives this should be just fine...but with a passive? I fear that,putting a passive as neck pup,when using that position I'd hear some kind of noise...is this possibly true?



I think you'll get more responses if you dedicated a separate thread for this on the Pickup subforum. From reading about this, and I'm no expert, the answer is if you want to put passives, you'll HAVE to ground the bridge. From what I have read from the people who did it here, it shouldn't be too bad if you planned correctly, eyeing the path from the control cavity to the bridge. But if you're worried about possible damage, pay a tech to do it, it shouldn't be too costly.


----------



## jeleopard

Got my KM7 today! Played it for like 30 minutes then had to go have Loic Rossetti serenade me while jumping from PA speakers. (The Ocean kicks so much ass live)

Killer guitar though


----------



## pettymusic

According to FedEx my km7 should be here this wed. Can't wait!


----------



## darrenk

Just got my KM-7. It is definitely not as white as I thought it would be.
The finish has a blue/gray look to it. Is this normal?


----------



## darrenk

Here are some pics


----------



## MrNotFlyWhiteGuy

darrenk said:


> Just got my KM-7. It is definitely not as white as I thought it would be.
> The finish has a blue/gray look to it. Is this normal?


perhaps not but DAMN THAT LOOKS SICK!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

darrenk said:


> Just got my KM-7. It is definitely not as white as I thought it would be.
> The finish has a blue/gray look to it. Is this normal?



Looks right to me. One thing I've found is that the trans white is probably the hardest finish to get a good photo of. But, yours seems like a good example of what it looks like in person.


----------



## darrenk

The neck on this thing is amazing! Actually, I am impressed with the total build quality of the guitar. I have never been happier with a guitar purchase as I am with this beauty.


----------



## Zado

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Looks right to me. One thing I've found is that the trans white is probably the hardest finish to get a good photo of. But, yours seems like a good example of what it looks like in person.



Hey Keith,can you reply my question here?


> Since we have yo, Keith, here,and you're a SD guy,I'm gonna ask one thing I've been quite curious about lately: I am planning to change the EMG 89 I have in my schecter hellraiser with a passive from SD,to get closer to the real of PAF sounds,while keeping the 81 in bridge position.It should be legit,since the hellraiser has 3 pots,and I'd use one of them for the active,and the other volume+tone for the passive (never really used the tone with EMGs). Yeah,I'd sacrifice the middle switch position,but the instrument should be way more versatile in any case,givin me a sound I'm really missing right now.Problem is:
> the C-1 hellraiser model with TOM has no ground connected to the bridge,and with actives this should be just fine...but with a passive? I fear that,putting a passive as neck pup,when using that position I'd hear some kind of noise...is this possibly true?



thanks!


----------



## jeleopard

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Looks right to me. One thing I've found is that the trans white is probably the hardest finish to get a good photo of. But, yours seems like a good example of what it looks like in person.



Yea, I was a little let down after seeing the black one after ordering the white one, as the black has DAT FLAME, but upon taking my white one out of the box yesterday, I screamed.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Zado said:


> Hey Keith,can you reply my question here?
> 
> 
> thanks!



Hey man, email me at keith.merrow(at)seymourduncan.com and I'll help you out when I return to work next week.


----------



## dedsouth333

I tried to sell enough stuff to get one of these, to no avail. That's the problem with playing metal in the South I guess. You can't find good gear and when you get your hands on something and try to sell it, you can't get rid of it. 

Oh well. Maybe closer to the end of the year... Or next year... Or you know...


----------



## Ludo95

darrenk said:


> Here are some pics


Yep, when I went to Keith clinic, the white one gave me the same effect..! 
If you want to take a look at pag. 56 of this topic I posted some photos(shitty phone quality BTW  ) of it; you'll see that the shade looks a bit blue ! 



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Hey man, email me at keith.merrow(at)seymourduncan.com and I'll help you out when I return to work next week.



Keith, are you planning on doing a tour of your new studio? 
And what about doing a little review about the KM-7? on youtube there aren't so many video about that


----------



## jeleopard

Also, it might be worth saying, I got one from Gear Orphanage, in white, and my pickup routes are virtually blemish free. There's one EXTREMELY SMALL black dot on the treble side of the bridge pickup, but yea, it's perfect.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

jeleopard said:


> Also, it might be worth saying, I got one from Gear Orphanage, in white, and my pickup routes are virtually blemish free. There's one EXTREMELY SMALL black dot on the treble side of the bridge pickup, but yea, it's perfect.


Im happy for you dude


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Ludo95 said:


> Yep, when I went to Keith clinic, the white one gave me the same effect..!
> If you want to take a look at pag. 56 of this topic I posted some photos(shitty phone quality BTW  ) of it; you'll see that the shade looks a bit blue !
> 
> 
> 
> Keith, are you planning on doing a tour of your new studio?
> And what about doing a little review about the KM-7? on youtube there aren't so many video about that



Yeah, I've said it a bunch of times already, but it definitely is a hard guitar to capture in pictures and video.  It does have a bit of a blue/gray tint to it under certain lighting. The lighting makes a big difference. Take it outside or in a room with warm lighting and it'll look like a different shade of white. 

I do want to do a new studio update video. Lots of people have been asking me for that. But, I just haven't had the time yet. I've been in the new place a little over a month, and have been overseas for half of that time. I haven't even had the chance to really use the studio much yet. But I will do one after I catch up on a few things. The studio update video and a video for the KM-7 are both on my to-do list. There's just a lot of things on that list I need to do first. I'm currently trying to fulfill all the perks from the Conquering Dystopia campaign and I'm also working on that DVD that we promised people. So much to do! It's good to be busy, though


----------



## Ludo95

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Yeah, I've said it a bunch of times already, but it definitely is a hard guitar to capture in pictures and video.  It does have a bit of a blue/gray tint to it under certain lighting. The lighting makes a big difference. Take it outside or in a room with warm lighting and it'll look like a different shade of white.



Indeed, it's hard to capture the beauty of that white flamed maple top in pictures but in real life it looks so cool ( I really like the contrast between the white top and the "black/gray" back).
Anyway, best wishes for all that things to do , your new CD album sounds amazing though. 

I do hope to get one as soon as possible, in real life they looks great! 


Has someone already sent his KM-7 back to Schecter to replace it?


----------



## HOLYDIVER

Ludo95 said:


> Indeed, it's hard to capture the beauty of the white flamed maple top in pictures but in real life it looks so cool ( I really like the contrast between the white top and the "black/gray" back).
> Anyway, best wishes for all that things to do , your new CD album sounds amazing though.
> 
> I do hope to get one as soon as possible, in real life they looks great!
> 
> 
> Has someone already sent his KM-7 back to Schecter to replace it?


I guess the schecter tech guy is out of the office until the 31st...


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Unbelievable! Take a look at this: 


They are playing thru some $299 practice amps.

*[EDIT]* I just posted a thread about it in the gear forum, here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...eff-loomis-2-yamaha-thr10x-practice-amps.html


----------



## BeyondThePale6534

Got mine today!!!!! No flaws, looks great. Keith you designed a masterpiece.


----------



## SonicBlur

Man, I can't find a Trans White KM-7 to save my life!! I like the black finish but my heart is set on Trans White! Anyone know when or where these can be bought? And soon?? I have some major GAS right now!


----------



## kylea1

Me and a friend who is an engineer made this recording with the km7

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=L4j9ZhlBEL0


----------



## Steinmetzify

Awesome tone and playing dude.


----------



## kylea1

steinmetzify said:


> Awesome tone and playing dude.



thanks!


----------



## SonicBlur

kylea1 said:


> Me and a friend who is an engineer made this recording with the km7
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=L4j9ZhlBEL0


Damn! Sounds friggin killer!


----------



## Zerox8610

Just got mine in today and DAYUM. This is leagues above any Ibanez Prestige or MIJ model I've touched. 

Very impressed all around at this guitar. Slight flaws here and there, but I'm more than happy with my purchase. 

Thanks to Keith, the dudes at Schecter, and the guys at Drum City Guitar Land! 

I'll be very tempted to sell off a couple guitars and pickup a KM6 to take their place....


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

kylea1 said:


> Me and a friend who is an engineer made this recording with the km7





Thanx! Awesome demo.


----------



## SonicBlur

YES! Just placed an order from Musician's Friend for my Trans White KM-7, unfortunately it won't ship until after 5/16/14....that kinda blows.


----------



## dametalbeast

just got mine in yesterday! a beast of a guitar.  
made a NGD post and will have my attempt at a guitar review up as soon as youtube decides to process it, coming in hot at 15 minutes

NGD:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/267101-ngd-schecter-km-7-a.html


----------



## ImNotAhab

Zerox8610 said:


> Just got mine in today and DAYUM. This is leagues above any Ibanez Prestige or MIJ model I've touched.
> 
> Very impressed all around at this guitar. Slight flaws here and there, but I'm more than happy with my purchase.
> 
> Thanks to Keith, the dudes at Schecter, and the guys at Drum City Guitar Land!
> 
> I'll be very tempted to sell off a couple guitars and pickup a KM6 to take their place....



That is quite the claim there! The very small few prestige guitars i have played have been great guitars and flawlessly finished. The KM7 will be my next big purchase so i hope it does meet that level of quality.



Also do i remember correctly that an 8-String model is in the works?


----------



## Zerox8610

ImNotAhab said:


> That is quite the claim there! The very small few prestige guitars i have played have been great guitars and flawlessly finished. The KM7 will be my next big purchase so i hope it does meet that level of quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Also do i remember correctly that an 8-String model is in the works?



I'm just saying personally... This is better than any that I have played. 

The setup on these is flawless (maybe partially due to DCGL) and the fretwork is so far ahead of any ibanez I've had that it's crazy.

Never thought I'd own a Schecter, coming from the times when they did baseball bat necks and abalone trim exclusively.. but boy have they changed.

Sure there are a few flaws here and there, but nothing major and it's only aesthetics.. Like for instance there is some space that isn't filled completely on one of my inlays, and there's a strange mark on the end of my fretboard, but that's about it.


----------



## goherpsNderp

praying to my various heathen devil pagan bagels that i get a shipment notice this week. ordered on Feb 25th and my birthday is next week. 

i've already pestered the seller too many times so i don't want to annoy them.


----------



## gigawhat

ImNotAhab said:


> That is quite the claim there! The very small few prestige guitars i have played have been great guitars and flawlessly finished. The KM7 will be my next big purchase so i hope it does meet that level of quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Also do i remember correctly that an 8-String model is in the works?



I was amazed, because once I got my KM-7, I haven't even looked at my 7420,which is one of the beet playing guitars I have ever laid my hands on. I always thought it played like it had stainless frets, till I got a seven with stainless frets.


----------



## dametalbeast

VIDEO REVIEW. 15 minutes long I tried to get into detail without rambling much. excuse the mediocrity but hopefully it'll be informative to someone

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcs_Ym91LQ4


----------



## Steinmetzify

Tracking email; should be here latest Monday. This is gonna be a LOOOOOONNNGGG weekend lol. Stoked as hell though!


----------



## SonicBlur

steinmetzify said:


> Tracking email; should be here latest Monday. This is gonna be a LOOOOOONNNGGG weekend lol. Stoked as hell though!


Hey, just be glad you don't have to wait until May 14th like me, LOL!


----------



## Chrisjd

SonicBlur said:


> Hey, just be glad you don't have to wait until May 14th like me, LOL!



Where'd you order from?

I ordered from Amazon and just yesterday received an update that I can expect mine between May 1st and may 31st.


----------



## swedenuck

I'll be shredding mine in a matter of hours hopefully! So stoked! Canadian customs decided to not hold something for a week thankfully


----------



## Steinmetzify

SonicBlur said:


> Hey, just be glad you don't have to wait until May 14th like me, LOL!



I AM thankful for that, dude. I ordered on 2/20, and if my dealer had no updates for me by the end of the week, I was going to cancel. Glad it showed.


----------



## SonicBlur

I ordered mine through Musicians Friend but its on back order until May. Actually they're on backorder everywhere.


----------



## Steinmetzify

^dude, call Capitol Guitars in MN. I got the first one they had, but I know Eric ordered more than one. Whatever else besides mine might just be sitting there. Was $999 shipped with the case, and $899 without one. He said he'd hold to that deal for anyone on SSO, and I didn't see anyone else from this board order from them.


----------



## SonicBlur

steinmetzify said:


> ^dude, call Capitol Guitars in MN. I got the first one they had, but I know Eric ordered more than one. Whatever else besides mine might just be sitting there. Was $999 shipped with the case, and $899 without one. He said he'd hold to that deal for anyone on SSO, and I didn't see anyone else from this board order from them.



Thanks! I just emailed them, we'll see what happens.


----------



## SonicBlur

Well crap....my Musician's Friend order said that now the preorders have been pushed back all the way until 6/4/14!!! No f'n way! Sooo, I ended up buying the Trans Black one out our very own classifieds section and now I just may have it before my birthday on April 20th, LOL!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Good score dude!


----------



## SonicBlur

steinmetzify said:


> Good score dude!



Thanks! I was really set on the Trans White but the more I researched the guitar I thought to myself, if I was going to build a custom guitar I know it wouldn't be the white one...either way, I'm really excited to get it!


----------



## Steinmetzify

I was the same, until I saw the black one. Had to get it.


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

I get the feeling the QC on the later batches will be better for the KM-7. I hope these sell good enough for them to make one with a Floyd Rose option


----------



## goherpsNderp

SonicBlur said:


> Well crap....my Musician's Friend order said that now the preorders have been pushed back all the way until 6/4/14!!! No f'n way! Sooo, I ended up buying the Trans Black one out our very own classifieds section and now I just may have it before my birthday on April 20th, LOL!



welp.

looks like i probably won't be getting mine till June at the earliest then. i didn't order from a big name like MF so they won't likely get any priority over a huge seller like them. damn. :\


----------



## dametalbeast

hey dudes so I posted a KM-7 owners club thread. I mentioned it on my NGD and some said they would be interested so heres the link

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/267329-schecter-km-7-owners-circle.html


----------



## ClearedToPlay

dametalbeast said:


> hey dudes so I posted a KM-7 owners club thread. I mentioned it on my NGD and some said they would be interested so heres the link
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/267329-schecter-km-7-owners-circle.html



Conquering Dystopia!!!!!!!


----------



## jeleopard

I found a blemish on my guitar.

I noticed 2 (half) of the screws on the panel were loose, so I tried to tighten them to no avail. Curiously, I took out all the screws and the wood holding the screw in has broken off. This has to be from someone screwing in the screws too hard. 

A shame. Not a tragedy, but it's a little annoying. I'm afraid the screws will fall out...


----------



## Mayhew

Do the screws just slide in and out or can you screw them in a bit before they stop tightening? If the screws hold a little bit try wrapping some masking tape around them to give the threads a little extra surface area to grab on with. I had the rear strap button on my '71 Ibanez Les Paul strip and fall out ( caught the guitar thank god) 20 years ago and it's been holding up just fine with the tape. If the holes are completely stripped you can fill them with wood filler and re-screw them. You can also stuff the holes with slivers of wood (think of filling a small hole with matchsticks) and screw into that. Same idea as with the tape, only you're giving the screw hole more surface area. This works like a charm if you drill a hole slightly off the mark too. Stuff it and reposition your drill.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Mr_Metal_575

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



The KM-6 will be 25,5"? I wish it would be 26,5"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think Keith is still trying to decide. He has 2 6-strings that are 25 and 26.


----------



## The Reverend

Seems to me that the 26.5" for a sixer would alienate some players. I don't think people generally tune low enough on sixes to really benefit from the extra inch. Then again, I've been out of the sixer game for YEARS, so I'm out of touch. 

Mostly just curious about that KM-8, son!


----------



## CanniballistiX

The Reverend said:


> Mostly just curious about that KM-8, son!



Quoted for truth.


----------



## nicktao

The Reverend said:


> Seems to me that the 26.5" for a sixer would alienate some players. I don't think people generally tune low enough on sixes to really benefit from the extra inch. Then again, I've been out of the sixer game for YEARS, so I'm out of touch.
> 
> Mostly just curious about that KM-8, son!



Yeah pretty much this. I generally don't tune lower than drop C, so having the extra inch wouldn't really be beneficial. Also, yes on the 8. 

I keep looking at the MF website and everyday they have pushed it back a day for a 10 day backorder each time. I'd rather they be upfront about it.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I'm kind of hoping they do the 6 in 25.5" scale to make it more 'accessible' to the typical player. Don't get me wrong, there are still bands rockin' baritone 6's with ultra low tunings (some of my fave bands actually, lol), but I think a traditional 25.5" scale will open up the KM model to more guitarists and will be a better seller than an extended scale 6. Just my two cents I guess.


----------



## jerm

what is the material of the offset dot inlay?


----------



## Les

jeleopard said:


> I found a blemish on my guitar.
> 
> I noticed 2 (half) of the screws on the panel were loose, so I tried to tighten them to no avail. Curiously, I took out all the screws and the wood holding the screw in has broken off. This has to be from someone screwing in the screws too hard.
> 
> A shame. Not a tragedy, but it's a little annoying. I'm afraid the screws will fall out...



use broken off toothpicks dabbed in a bit of elmers glue or wood glue, sick them in the holes and let it tack up but not try solid. Shave excess toothpick wood with a razor blade. then the screws should bite right in, install the panel and screws, screw all the way down but not tight. Let it sit overnight and then snug the screws up in the morning.


----------



## EsC InSaNiTy

Got a white KM7 in left handed yesterday in the mail!




I haven't had much time to play it yet but my initial thoughts are that this guitar is a monster. It truly shines for rhythm playing. The finish is also outstanding. It is already my favorite guitar ever, I was having dreams about playing it last night in my sleep haha. 

There were a few flaws with mine though, the most noticeable one would be what looks like an indent in the neck below the side markers.



Other then that there was a rough spot on the neck which I have worn out just from playing, and what looks like a couple minor paint drips on the neck. None of this is a big deal to me, I wasn't expecting the guitar to be perfect with these specs for $1000. If they release a KM6 I'm definitely going to get one in black, especially if its 26.5" scale.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Score dude, HNGD! I think that's the first lefty we've gotten on here, yeah? Rip it up; they really are good guitars.


----------



## Der JD

FYI for anyone interested- my sales guy at Sweetwater said these should be in stock in "about a week".


----------



## goherpsNderp

Der JD said:


> FYI for anyone interested- my sales guy at Sweetwater said these should be in stock in "about a week".



awesome! i'll check with my retailer monday to see if they can give me a target time frame.

the last they told me a week or so back was "sometime in April".


----------



## SonicBlur

You have my word that these are worth the wait!!


----------



## gigawhat

Most definitely worth the wait. I haven't touched any of my other guitars since I got mine.


----------



## Steinmetzify

gigawhat said:


> Most definitely worth the wait. I haven't touched any of my other guitars since I got mine.



I did. To case them and put em away.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Had a small tragedy guys; I have cats and they've never messed with my guitars before; the KM was on a stand next to my desk and when I woke up this morning, it was face down on the floor with the high E tuning peg snapped off. 

Who would know where I could buy another tuner? Should I email Schecter, or what?


----------



## gigawhat

steinmetzify said:


> Had a small tragedy guys; I have cats and they've never messed with my guitars before; the KM was on a stand next to my desk and when I woke up this morning, it was face down on the floor with the high E tuning peg snapped off.
> 
> Who would know where I could buy another tuner? Should I email Schecter, or what?



That's weird. I'd email schecter, the worst that can happen is they say they can't do anything. If nothing else, I've seen single tuners for sale on eBay occasionally, also some dealers have sold single tuners before. 

Maybe this is a sign you should upgrade to auto-trim tuners.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Anybody know what size these are? Wouldn't mind throwing some Hipshots on there...


----------



## zilla

The cats must go.....


----------



## Steinmetzify

zilla said:


> The cats must go.....


 
LMAO.....the cats all stay. In the end, even though it's a very nice guitar, it's still just a guitar. Nothing permanently damaged, you know...it'll get fixed and rock again.


----------



## gigawhat

steinmetzify said:


> Anybody know what size these are? Wouldn't mind throwing some Hipshots on there...



Nvm, I should read more, and think less.  Again I'll say, hit up Schecter. I imagine that would be your best bet on finding the size.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Just wanted to come in here and say that Keith arranged for Schecter to send me a new tuner on Monday. Great dude and good company to buy from. It shall rock again!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

steinmetzify said:


> Just wanted to come in here and say that Keith arranged for Schecter to send me a new tuner on Monday. Great dude and good company to buy from. It shall rock again!



That is awesome customer service. It's great to hear something like that. What a lot of business forget is how important customer service can be. It many ways its what keeps customers coming back and even helps sell you to new prospective customers.


----------



## Les

AkiraSpectrum said:


> That is awesome customer service. It's great to hear something like that. What a lot of business forget is how important customer service can be. It many ways its what keeps customers coming back and even helps sell you to new prospective customers.




Especially since the damage had nothing to do with Schecter! That's pretty incredible, I cant think of another company that would do that. 

steinmetzify: "UMMM my cat broke my guitar"

Schecter Rep: "No prob, we like cats too, we will send you a new tuner"


----------



## TraE

Just in case anyone's waiting on their KM (like me), I got a response from Hans from Schecter today. He said they're expecting an order of black only (just my luck, /sigh) KMs this week with no ETA on the white ones. This wait is proving to be a difficult. I hope the guitar is worth it but I definitely think it will be.


----------



## gigawhat

TraE said:


> Just in case anyone's waiting on their KM (like me), I got a response from Hans from Schecter today. He said they're expecting an order of black only (just my luck, /sigh) KMs this week with no ETA on the white ones. This wait is proving to be a difficult. I hope the guitar is worth it but I definitely think it will be.



If you lived local, I'd totally let you jam on mine to see how sweet it is. Then again, I'm not sure how much that would help with your wait, it would probably just make it worse.


----------



## goherpsNderp

TraE said:


> Just in case anyone's waiting on their KM (like me), I got a response from Hans from Schecter today. He said they're expecting an order of black only (just my luck, /sigh) KMs this week *with no ETA on the white ones.* This wait is proving to be a difficult. I hope the guitar is worth it but I definitely think it will be.



this thread has been a rollercoaster...

each time i get my hopes up that my guitar might be on it's way soon it's quickly stomped by reports that the exact opposite will happen.


----------



## TraE

gigawhat said:


> If you lived local, I'd totally let you jam on mine to see how sweet it is. Then again, I'm not sure how much that would help with your wait, it would probably just make it worse.


Hahah, thanks man. I'm not sure if that would help or make it worse, either.


goherpsNderp said:


> this thread has been a rollercoaster...
> 
> each time i get my hopes up that my guitar might be on it's way soon it's quickly stomped by reports that the exact opposite will happen.


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.. sucks for me too, man.


----------



## philkilla

I'm having to wait forever for my KM7 to ship but there is good news:

1: The estimated delivery from Amazon is between May 12-June 7th (hilarious I know). I'm in a different state anyway so not a huge deal, and that plays in because...

2: I'll be PCS'ing to Georgia and spending my leave time in Jacksonville Florida right around that delivery time which means...

3: Animals as Leaders and Conquering Dystopia are playing in my hometown! Keith, if you are reading this I should hopefully have my backplate on hand for you to sign!

Looking forward to an awesome show.


----------



## goherpsNderp

what color did you order? i just asked my retailer for an update and they're going to contact Schecter and get back to me.

i'm likely in that delayed pool too. (hopefully not worse)


----------



## philkilla

I ordered a white one in february when they dipped down to $787 for like a day.


----------



## Tisca

philkilla said:


> I ordered a white one in february when they dipped down to $787 for like a day.



Holy ....ing shit. I refuse to pay 1300 when some get it for 570. Why would anyone do that when shipping with taxes would be less.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It was an error on Amazon's part.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Tuner from Schecter showed. True to their word. Thanks guys!


----------



## Neilzord

Just had what was going to be a Middle of April delivery pushed back to Middle of May at the earliest!!!


----------



## Neilzord

Just had what was going to be a Middle of April delivery pushed back to Middle of May at the earliest!!! So much demand! haha


----------



## nicktao

I'm both annoyed and happy for Schecter and Keith.


----------



## EsC InSaNiTy

Hey guys, I'm curious to see/hear about the setup on your KM7. I can't seem to get the action nearly as low on my KM7 as my Hellraiser FR. I think maybe because tremolo's allow you to get the action completely flat across the whole neck, but I'm not sure. My action is nearly twice as high on my KM7, and I can't lower it anymore without it buzzing. Any tips/advice on adjustment?


----------



## MBMoreno

EsC InSaNiTy said:


> Hey guys, I'm curious to see/hear about the setup on your KM7. I can't seem to get the action nearly as low on my KM7 as my Hellraiser FR. I think maybe because tremolo's allow you to get the action completely flat across the whole neck, but I'm not sure. My action is nearly twice as high on my KM7, and I can't lower it anymore without it buzzing. Any tips/advice on adjustment?



My guess would be the truss-rod poorly adjusted. "Too flat" of neck isn't always the best thing


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

First time poster, obviously...so hey, fellas. Been a long time member of other forums you may have heard of, different moniker. BUT, placed an order for one of these in trans black with my Sweetwater guy on Friday...and as us musicians are won't to do, I've been scouring the internet for info, clips, and everything else I can find...most of that seRch led me here. . Patience is not one of my virtues, so I'm hoping Schecter gets the order filled to SW and shipped out to me soon.  Can't WAIT to get this thing plugged into my 6505+ and see how filthy it sounds.


----------



## dametalbeast

EsC InSaNiTy said:


> Hey guys, I'm curious to see/hear about the setup on your KM7. I can't seem to get the action nearly as low on my KM7 as my Hellraiser FR. I think maybe because tremolo's allow you to get the action completely flat across the whole neck, but I'm not sure. My action is nearly twice as high on my KM7, and I can't lower it anymore without it buzzing. Any tips/advice on adjustment?



you might need to give the neck some relief. I will say mine is really low, how I prefer it, and it went without having to adjust anything.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

dametalbeast said:


> you might need to give the neck some relief. I will say mine is really low, how I prefer it, and it went without having to adjust anything.



Yeah, I'd say he needs to adjust the truss rod to give it more relief. I have a couple of mine setup with retardedly low action, and it doesn't buzz really at all. I have others setup with medium action, and one with high action. I use the low action guitars for fast stuff or solos, and the medium or high for big, chordy stuff or for riffs with really aggressive picking/palm mutes. Makes a difference in the way they sound.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I put lower gauge strings on mine when I get it so after about 3 weeks the neck began to bow back causing the first 5 frets to really buzz so a quick 1/5 truss rod adjustment fixed.
I still need to test how low I can get the action but its at a comfortable 1.3mm on the treble side and 1.6mm on the bass side. 

There was a quite a difference in the sound from the strings moving further away from the pickup too. The nazgul is quite sensitive to height.

I finished recording a metal demo for mine last night. I'll try to get it up in the next week.


----------



## Pikka Bird

EsC InSaNiTy said:


> ...maybe because tremolo's allow you to get the action completely flat across the whole neck...



Are you familiar with the old robot saying "does not compute"?

I don't know why you'd assume that. A tremolo is a termination point for one end of the string just like a Hipshot is. In fact, the Hipshot is a lot more versatile for action adjustments because you can do the strings individually to compensate for extra thick/thin strings rather than being bound by the radius of the trem (unless you wanna get into shimming the saddles). What you need is a truss rod adjustment, as everyone else has already said.


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

Also, for those of you still waiting on your pre-order, and Keith may be able to chime in and either confirm this or swat it down, but I messaged Schecter over FB regarding new shipments of these, and I was told that they are receiving 36 of the TSB ones this Friday, and those would then be shipped out to vendors who have them on order...I'm assuming after they pass QC. This person didn't mention anything about the white ones, only the black ones. So, take it FWIW.


----------



## goherpsNderp

yeah it looks like that's in line with what other people are saying.

Black is taking priority over the white ones at the moment. they likely had a higher number of TSB orders than the white model, so they're trying to get those taken care of first.

my dealer was supposed to get back with me last week with a response from Schecter but i haven't heard anything.


----------



## ScornEmperor

I have a white one on order with Nick at Axe Palace. My hybrid 8 string and the new red loomis came in, but the KM-7 hasn't yet. Can't wait!


----------



## gigawhat

ScornEmperor said:


> I have a white one on order with Nick at Axe Palace. My hybrid 8 string and the new red loomis came in, but the KM-7 hasn't yet. Can't wait!



That's where I got mine. Awesome service, highly recommended!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Just uploaded, another unreal performance, nice KM-7 close-ups.


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

^ This is not helping my GAS or impatient nature in the least bit. Dammit. lol


----------



## goherpsNderp

just emailed Schecter to see if i can find out what's going on with the white ones.

it's been over a week and i haven't heard back from my dealer. :\


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

On schecters Facebook it says they should be filling most of the KM-7 backorders this week. Finally


----------



## ddk

Schecter posted on their Facebook page this afternoon:

"Happy to report we will be filling MOST of the KM-7 back-orders THIS week! Keith Merrow's Sig 7 has proved to be one of our most popular 2014 models!
ORDER YOURS NOW!"


----------



## goherpsNderp

just got word directly from Schecter that WHITE UNITS will be a part of that back order batch!!! YESSSSSSSS

i'm freaking out!!!


----------



## miked

Great news to hear! Been waiting two an a half months for my white one! Now I ref won't be able to sleep until she is hear! Hopefully get it in time for conquering dystopia show so I can get her signed!


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

They also said that would be getting yours, including lefties, if you ordered from an AUTHORIZED Schecter dealer. Luckily, I did.


----------



## Zado

Les said:


> Especially since the damage had nothing to do with Schecter! That's pretty incredible, I cant think of another company that would do that.
> 
> steinmetzify: "UMMM my cat broke my guitar"
> 
> Schecter Rep: "No prob, we like cats too, we will send you a new tuner"



I'm writing them:" my cat licked my hellraiser's fretboard,can I haz a california cuztom plz?He ate friskies before that,now the guitar smells so bad"


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

There is speak of a KM-7FR on Facebook. I'm still waiting for someone to say something about a Banshee 7p FR.


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

As successful as these things have been so far, I'd be shocked if Schecter didn't introduce a Floyd model to go along with the 6 string models very soon. I personally know of three people who either want one of these in six string versions or Floyded versions.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Keith said he had one with an FR. 

And count me the group that wants a sixer. Especially with a 26.5''+ scale.


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

In my opinion, they would be crazy if they didn't do six models in 26.5 scale and up, and one in 25.5 scale. There is going to be a crazy market for both, provided the specs are the same as they are on the KM-7. I just happened to be in the market for a 7 string, and HIGHLY prefer fixed bridges to Floyded versions. Not that I don't mind the occasional Floyd...I have a Charvel with an OFR on it, and a Washburn N24 with a licensed Floyd on it. But for 7 strings, just prefer the hardtails.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Six strings are more desirable to a lot of people. With the seven being as successful as it has been, I'd bet a sixer would sell very well. A Floyd equipped model might as well, but probably less so than a plain ol' 6 string version.


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

Chokey Chicken said:


> Six strings are more desirable to a lot of people. With the seven being as successful as it has been, I'd bet a sixer would sell very well. A Floyd equipped model might as well, but probably less so than a plain ol' 6 string version.


 
I know it would. As soon as I posted on other forums about my impending NGD, guys were "OOHHHH, AHHHH" with love in their eyes, but the FIRST friggin' thing they asked was "Does it come in a six string version? I'd be all over that."


----------



## Andromalia

Chokey Chicken said:


> Six strings are more desirable to a lot of people. With the seven being as successful as it has been, I'd bet a sixer would sell very well. A Floyd equipped model might as well, but probably less so than a plain ol' 6 string version.



Not for sure: the competition offerings are also much more solid for six strings. They will likely sell enough to make it worthwile, though, but I wouldn't expect those to outsell Ibbies and LTDs.


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

I'm pretty sure Schecter have more options than any other production guitar company


----------



## Iamatlas

Hi guys - Long time lurker and definite KM-7 purchaser (Once they make it to Aus!)

Aussie GAS'sers rejoice! I have just noticed that Schecter Guitar Centre have these available for order on their website at a not too OTT $1545 AUD. Not only is this exciting knowing that they aren't going to cost an arm and a leg over here, but it means that there must be progress being made on actually getting some of these guitars into Australia. This makes me want Tax time to hurry the f**k up so I can order one ASAP!

Happy days!


----------



## Iamatlas

Iamatlas said:


> Hi guys - Long time lurker and definite KM-7 purchaser (Once they make it to Aus!)
> 
> Aussie GAS'sers rejoice! I have just noticed that Schecter Guitar Centre have these available for order on their website at a not too OTT $1545 AUD. Not only is this exciting knowing that they aren't going to cost an arm and a leg over here, but it means that there must be progress being made on actually getting some of these guitars into Australia. This makes me want Tax time to hurry the f**k up so I can order one ASAP!
> 
> Happy days!



I've just received an email back from these guys - Guitars will be in Aus at the end of this month, but there are only 2 black and one white ones available apparently. Not sure if these guys are the only retailer getting some of this batch of if there are more places they can be picked up from.


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

Schecter is taking forever with getting these out to people


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

CADAVERTOUCHER said:


> Schecter is taking forever with getting these out to people


 
Well, their FB post on 4/30 said that they were en route to authorized dealers for people who had them on order. I don't know what method Schecter uses to ship them to those places, granted, but I haven't heard anything about mine yet. Hard to tell.


----------



## pettymusic

I received mine and just now got around to doing the NGD post. All I can tell you guys is; it was worth the wait! 

Thank you Kieth and Schecter for an amazing guitar at a great price!! You guys did us all a solid on this one. 

Warning: Reading NGD link below will only super charge your GAS!!!


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/269809-ngd-km7-w-few-mods.html#post4026871


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

My GAS has been viagra'd out for weeks at this point. lol We're WAAAAAY past the 4 hour stage here.


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

Just got a email from Amazon that I should receive my White KM-7 on 5/20/14 With 1 day shipping. Lame


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

Well, after Schecter's FB post a week ago saying that they were in route to the dealers, I still haven't heard anything, and have no ETA, really. At least you have some sort of time frame to look at.


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

Drum City have the white and black KM-7 available today


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

Well. That's sort of disheartening.


----------



## Trainwreck1446

The only Schecter I like!


----------



## TraE

I called Guitar Center today to see where the hell my KM 7 was (I ordered late Feb), since other retailers have been getting some in this week. They said they received 6 today. This doesn't mean that they're necessarily 'in stock', but if anyone ordered from GC around the same time as me, you should be getting yours next week.


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

I still haven't heard anything. It's been a week since Schecter said they sent them out to dealers. Granted, I'm probably being impatient, but I'd still like to know WTF is going on.  GAS is out of control. Urge...to...riff...rising...


----------



## TraE

TheMobGoesWild said:


> I still haven't heard anything. It's been a week since Schecter said they sent them out to dealers. Granted, I'm probably being impatient, but I'd still like to know WTF is going on.  GAS is out of control. Urge...to...riff...rising...


Try calling the retailer you ordered from. They may have some good news for you.


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

Well, I'm fairly good friends with the guy I ordered from, so I've got faith that he would let me know as soon as he had one ready to ship for me. I probably got too excited with Schecter's FB post last week. I just hate waiting.


----------



## miked

Just got word from Musicians friend my km has been shipped! Can't wait best of luck to you guys!


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

Still awaiting word. Hm.


----------



## rainbowbrite

mine is coming on monday.


----------



## Chrisjd

rainbowbrite said:


> mine is coming on monday.



And mine Tuesday, from Amazon.

Where did you order yours?


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

I think he just ordered his the other day, from Drum City. He was looking for a place that had them in stock, if this is the same forumite that I remember. I told him I'd jump all over it if I didn't have one on order.


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

Mine has ETA Monday from Amazon


----------



## agent462

I got mine today. The store got it yesterday here in MN. Well worth the wait.


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

Schecter will apparently be getting more of these toward the end of this month, for those still waiting. Just an FYI.


----------



## philkilla

Mine is getting delivered next week from amazon.

Three month wait but I'll be seeing Animals as Leaders AND Conquering Dystopia in June so with some luck Keith will sign my backplate too hahaha!


----------



## miked

delivery on tues! yesssssssss!


----------



## goherpsNderp

my white unit is on it's way to a 24-hour FedEx/Kinkos a few blocks from my apartment. should be there before i get off work. heading straight there to pick up it's sexy-fine ass...


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

Looks like I was just a LITTLE too late with my pre-order, and will most likely be waiting until the end of the month for my trans black KM. Until then, I'm afraid I must demand pics and/or audio clips from you lucky bastiges receiving yours this week, so that I can live vicariously through you until I get mine.


----------



## Loco

KM7 in stock in Thomann for first time (Black one. White for 30/06)


----------



## 2liveis2die35

Curious question but why isn't anyone getting these off of eBay. I see 4 trans white ones and 4 flamed black ones, up at the moment.


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

2liveis2die35 said:


> Curious question but why isn't anyone getting these off of eBay. I see 4 trans white ones and 4 flamed black ones, up at the moment.


 
For me personally, there are two reasons:

1) I don't like eBay. Too many horror stories, and to be honest, I don't trust it.
2) I'm getting a deal that worth waiting the extra time for.


----------



## chopeth

Loco said:


> KM7 in stock in Thomann for first time (Black one. White for 30/06)



How much?


----------



## Señor Voorhees

TheMobGoesWild said:


> For me personally, there are two reasons:
> 
> 1) I don't like eBay. Too many horror stories, and to be honest, I don't trust it.
> 2) I'm getting a deal that worth waiting the extra time for.



If you order from a store (sweetwater, music123, etc) off of ebay, there's really nothing to be afraid of. I'm not sure who has them on ebay since I didn't look them up, but so long as they're not used, then they're from authorized dealers most likely. 

For what it's worth, those of you who are still waiting, I'm well out of the honeymoon phase and I still love the guitar. It's definitely a guitar well worth the price and wait.


----------



## cyphervox

I have my KM-7 coming in from ebay right now! Should be here in a week. (UPS is slow).

I am an expert at purchasing through ebay. There are a few retailer dealers that will give you an excellent deal when you send them an offer. It is the seller who takes the hit if anything goes wrong during the shipment or made dishonest claims about their merchandise.

I got mine with a free gig bag for $925. From the same seller, I got the Jim Root Terror brand new when it was first released for $567.89 when the street price was $700.00.


----------



## 2liveis2die35

I'm on the same mind set as senor voorhees and cyphervox.you really cant lose by buying on ebay.ebay always sides with the buyer if something should go wrong.i just feel bad for all you gentlemen who are still waiting,and like cypervox said deals can be made.i waited on getting the km 7 and glad i did.mine should be here next week.I sent the seller a offer for 799,expecting to get a counter offer.but nope he agreed to the 799 and its brand new.just my 2 cents


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Drum City Guitar Land has over 10 of these in stock from what I've been told. White or black. Left handed, even.


----------



## rainbowbrite

Chrisjd said:


> And mine Tuesday, from Amazon.
> 
> Where did you order yours?



Drum city guitarland


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

Wow, 10 of these, Keith? But I guess that makes sense, they're sponsoring your Conquering Rifftopia series. I'd order now if I hadn't already committed to a pre-order. That, and going to order one of those Yamaha THR10X amps on Monday. I'll have to live on clips and pics, I guess.


----------



## goherpsNderp

got my guitar yesterday and it's in great condition. looks like a lot of the issues the first batch had are not present in mine. feels great in hand, really light, but really solid feeling. the pickups don't rock in place, and the switch, knob, and tuners are all nice and firm.

only issues so far:
-the finish on the entire guitar felt kind of dusty. i wiped it down with a damp fiber cloth and it helped.
-the fret board looks a little.... smokey? i thought it was more dust so i wiped it down but it came back instantly. anyone know what that is? does it need oil or something?
-the B string buzzes REAL BAD. especially played open. i think it just needs proper setup, action and intonation set, and a set of strings with thinner wound gauges.

overall though i'm really happy with it. it sounds AMAZING and easily blows my Agile out of the water. still getting used to playing on it since i was on a fanned-fret Pendulum Pro before this, but i should be okay a week from now.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I won't be getting a new guitar for quite a while, maybe not even until Christmas, but right now I really want to get this one. I've got a C-7 Hellraiser and I like it a lot, so I've been thinking about getting more Schecters... It's between a KM-7 and a Banshee 7, unless I decide to get a Banshee 8 string. I'll probably get it in black 

Good to see Keith's signature guitar is getting so much love! My summer job's money is going towards this guitar and new tattoos


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I won't be getting a new guitar for quite a while, maybe not even until Christmas, but right now I really want to get this one. I've got a C-7 Hellraiser and I like it a lot, so I've been thinking about getting more Schecters... It's between a KM-7 and a Banshee 7, unless I decide to get a Banshee 8 string. I'll probably get it in black 

Good to see Keith's signature guitar is getting so much love! My summer job's money is going towards this guitar and new tattoos


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

Finally got my white KM-7. Out of the 5 2014 schecters I've had this one has the least amount of QC problems. Now I'm just waiting for the Floyd Rose version.


----------



## TraE

Getting mine tomorrow! Stay tuned for a NGD thread!


----------



## goherpsNderp

update on my KM-7:
-had Chris set it up last night: new strings (cobalt 10's), intonation, action, truss rod...
-the buzz in the low b string is COMPLETELY GONE (partially from setup and partially because the new string is a 56 instead of a 62)
-very minimal buzz in any of the other strings and only on specific areas
-plays and sounds like a dream.... seriously this thing is killer!
-should be able to condition the fret board with a little lemon oil sometime later on

so happy with this guitar. cannot believe how awesome it is and for only $1k. Keith did an amazing job designing and collaborating with Schecter on this.


----------



## miked

Well I received my km 7 trans white! It plays awesome but there is def gc issues! My gunshot looked a little off to me so I measured from the nut and bass side is 26.25 and treble is 26.50.? Lots of areas with blemishes and missing stain.three dings in the neck and looks like the fr ett board was repaired with excess amounts off glue!


----------



## miked

Hipshot not gunshot


----------



## miked

Looked like board was separating from neck.really bummed out right now
.


----------



## miked

Qc not gc!


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

All Schecter 2014 models were rushed IMHO


----------



## ImNotAhab

miked said:


> Well I received my km 7 trans white! It plays awesome but there is def gc issues! My gunshot looked a little off to me so I measured from the nut and bass side is 26.25 and treble is 26.50.? Lots of areas with blemishes and missing stain.three dings in the neck and looks like the fr ett board was repaired with excess amounts off glue!



Sorry to read this man, care to put up some pics? Really want a KM and things like this makes me worried.


----------



## miked

​




Dsc_0094.jpg


----------



## miked




----------



## stevexc

miked: go to imgur.com, hit upload, upload your pics, and copy+past the url beside where it says "bbcode" or "direct link", either or.


----------



## TraE

miked, please learn how to internets and use the edit button. Double posting is frowned upon pretty much on every forum.

I'm posting in this thread because I got my guitar as well, but I only have one issue with it: it's so damn noisy. Sometimes during playing, I'll mute the strings with *both* hands and get this LOUD shrill feedback noise. The guitar sounds and plays great but that noise is driving me up the wall. Don't know what to do about it.


----------



## HOLYDIVER

TraE said:


> miked, please learn how to internets and use the edit button. Double posting is frowned upon pretty much on every forum.
> 
> I'm posting in this thread because I got my guitar as well, but I only have one issue with it: it's so damn noisy. Sometimes during playing, I'll mute the strings with *both* hands and get this LOUD shrill feedback noise. The guitar sounds and plays great but that noise is driving me up the wall. Don't know what to do about it.


The one I had and returned had this issue as well.


----------



## TraE

HOLYDIVER said:


> The one I had and returned had this issue as well.


Did you ever figure out what was wrong with it? And you got a new one, right? It doesn't have the problem if so, I assume?


----------



## HOLYDIVER

No I couldnt figure it out. And I just returned it, I went by schecter to exchange it for the one they had and it was riddled with slop and flaws. I just gave up on the guitar.


----------



## miked

That's how I feel about to give up on it! I will learn how to uploads thanks for the answer and sorry about my internet skills!


----------



## TraE

miked said:


> That's how I feel about to give up on it! I will learn how to uploads thanks for the answer and sorry about my internet skills!


Lol it's okay man, I'm just busting your chops. Does anyone know if it's safe to change the intonation screws on the hipshot while strings are in or will something bad happen? Sorry if that's a silly question but I actually do happen to have the longer screws for the hipshot (contacted Schecter beforehand in anticipation for this) because for some reason the low B and E have the shorter screws on mine. I want to swap them out to see if it will fix this horrendous noise. If not I'll have to return the guitar.. it's too annoying, loud, and frequent (and unique to this guitar) to overlook.. other than that it's an amazing guitar. Pretty upset :/


----------



## rainbowbrite

mine came on monday and it has a unique sound, the nazguls are 100% boss. no QC issues. came from DC GR. really impressed with the guitar.


----------



## TraE

I got impatient and tried changing out the low E screw for the longer one and it fixed the horrible noise!!


----------



## miked

After playing the guitar for a day it does play amazing! Thinking about keeping it just wish they would have took there time making it. Would have gladly waited longer for a 100% quality made guitar.no flaws. Should have sold it as a b stock.


----------



## miked

Well all of a sudden pickups are cutting out alto when coil tapped then it started when untapped.tried five different cables and two amps. Def the Guitar baby is going back.thunk I'm gonna pay the extra and get a carvin.it sucks this is what I really wanted but schecter failed me this time!


----------



## goherpsNderp

TraE said:


> Lol it's okay man, I'm just busting your chops. Does anyone know if it's safe to change the intonation screws on the hipshot while strings are in or will something bad happen? Sorry if that's a silly question but I actually do happen to have the longer screws for the hipshot (contacted Schecter beforehand in anticipation for this) because for some reason the low B and E have the shorter screws on mine. I want to swap them out to see if it will fix this horrendous noise. If not I'll have to return the guitar.. it's too annoying, loud, and frequent (and unique to this guitar) to overlook.. other than that it's an amazing guitar. Pretty upset :/



you should set your intonation with the strings on, always.

mine has short screws on the low B and E and my intonation is fine. i was talking to Chris Letchford recently about one of his sig models and he found that if your intonation is out but you can't go any further with the screw, try going the other direction. sometimes if you go too far your string will end up flat or sharp again. he encountered a similar issue and resolved it by just turning the screw the other way until the intonation matched up.


----------



## miked

Just talked to schecter and they are on top of my issues!judging by pictures I sent to them they said looks like it was a retu
rn that was played . They are taking care of me.so I have regained faith in schecter.


----------



## Trainwreck1446

I want to play one of these real bad. But no where local would ever carry it. :<


----------



## Randyb29

Just got my KM 7 last night I am trying to figure out what the best string gauge to go with is. I am used to regular 25.5in scale but not the 26.5in. On my 6 strings I like the light top and heavy bottom string from D'Addario. The strings that com on the KM 7 are to flabby IMO. What would be your opinions on using the light top heavy bottom (.10 - .52) with a .64 for the low B. I plan on using standard B and drop A.


----------



## stevexc

I find on my C7 (also 26.5") 9s feel like 10s - it'll be heavier than you're used to, but far from unplayably stiff. I've been using the top 7 strings of the Daddario 8-string set.


----------



## Randyb29

I was thinking of doing the same thing with the 8 string set.


----------



## stevexc

Feels good! Apparently there's plans to sell the top 7 separately at some point, that'll be nice.


----------



## goherpsNderp

earlier in the thread it was stated that the strings it comes with are 9 on the high E through 62 on the low B.

if the strings feel flabby i'm not sure going with a thicker gauge will help, but it's worth trying. at least to get the set more balanced out that the ones the guitar came with.

the EB cobalt 10's im using all feel perfect on the KM-7 to me: 10-13-17-26-36-46-56


----------



## Randyb29

Thanks, I will give the cobalts a shot as well. I am not doubting that it is a 62 but it doesn't feel like it. It is most likely just me, since I use heavier gauges on my 6's. A couple of people that have played my guitars in the past have made the comment that I play on cables. the lightest gauge I use is on my Ibanez JS1000, 9-46. I use those mostly because of the trem.


----------



## TraE

Keep in mind cobalt is not steel or nickel and therefore has a different tensile strength than regular strings.. cobalts to me felt noticeably stiffer than regular strings of the same gauge. They sound great and all but in all honesty I wouldn't buy them again. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Saxon

Ordered my KM-7 this week!!! It will be a month or so coming in from Sweetwater (couldn't pass up the 24-month financing).

What kind of tuning is this guitar designed for? It's a 26.5" scale, like the downtuned Ibanez RGD, so it could be A-standard. But Keith seems to (unless my ears are dumb) use drop-A on Conquering Dystopia.

What do you guys recommend?


----------



## MJS

Tune it to whatever you want. It's just personal preference and there's not a huge difference in tension. I keep my 27" 8-string in standard tuning with 9s. 

While the new stuff with Jeff is in drop A, most of Keith's solo stuff was drop Bb... so he was tuning 6 of the strings up a 1/2 step with various guitars/scale lengths.


----------



## goherpsNderp

TraE said:


> Keep in mind cobalt is not steel or nickel and therefore has a different tensile strength than regular strings.. cobalts to me felt noticeably stiffer than regular strings of the same gauge. They sound great and all but in all honesty I wouldn't buy them again. Just my 2 cents.



yeah they're not for everyone.

i actually used to be a HUGE fan of Blue Steel's until i kept having issues with the wound strings. i had a bunch of low E and A strings UNWIND on me near the bridge, and it happened on 3 different guitars. tried D'addario's for a while too and they were okay but seemed to lose their 'feel' really quickly.

switched to the Cobalt's last year and i've really liked them. i think i just like thinner strings with slightly higher tension, and these sort of simulate that feel.


----------



## RustInPeace

I have a black one coming on June 10th, can't wait! Oh and cobalts do feel a bit stiffer. I tried the skinny top heavy bottom 7 set 10-52+62 and they were tight as hell, and I play 10-52 standards on some of my 6's.


----------



## glp1996

Even if you're not you should check this review done with my KM-7 by my former teacher and good friend, Trey Xavier who happens to write for geargods.net 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbaHTx5-Ks0


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

^ I appreciate the effort and time, and his playing demoing the guitar was great, but saying or suggesting that 26.5" scale is not for lead playing is just...wrong! 

To me, and I have average hands, I love both the sound and feel of the longer scale, specially for the higher frets.


----------



## break

Iamatlas said:


> Hi guys - Long time lurker and definite KM-7 purchaser (Once they make it to Aus!)
> 
> Aussie GAS'sers rejoice! I have just noticed that Schecter Guitar Centre have these available for order on their website at a not too OTT $1545 AUD. Not only is this exciting knowing that they aren't going to cost an arm and a leg over here, but it means that there must be progress being made on actually getting some of these guitars into Australia. This makes me want Tax time to hurry the f**k up so I can order one ASAP!
> 
> Happy days!


I'm from Australia, and it still worked out MUCH cheaper to order mine from the US, so that's what I've done (in white, to contrast my black SLS that I also purchased from the US due to the massive price savings).


----------



## emroth

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I appreciate the effort and time, and his playing demoing the guitar was great, but saying or suggesting that 26.5" scale is not for lead playing is just...wrong!
> 
> To me, and I have average hands, I love both the sound and feel of the longer scale, specially for the higher frets.



Totally agree. Aaron Marshall practically recorded the In Time EP only using the RGD2127z. His lead playing and tone is phenomenal. I would go for a Carvin if I were you (OP).


----------



## ImNotAhab

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> ^ I appreciate the effort and time, and his playing demoing the guitar was great, but saying or suggesting that 26.5" scale is not for lead playing is just...wrong!
> 
> To me, and I have average hands, I love both the sound and feel of the longer scale, specially for the higher frets.



Every time i think about the scale length thing I remind my self Jeff Loomis* and Tosin Abasi* do just fine!




_*Even though they are from a freakish alien master race._


----------



## InVirtue

yep


----------



## dirtool

hi Keith,since you have experienced all the sd pickups, would you leave some comment about every models please?


----------



## cyphervox

dirtool said:


> hi Keith,since you have experienced all the sd pickups, would you leave some comment about every models please?



Well,

I'm not Keith, but here's a start:

Seymour Duncan

Audio Samples - Seymour Duncan


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

dirtool said:


> hi Keith,since you have experienced all the sd pickups, would you leave some comment about every models please?



These videos are probably the best places to start:

6 string:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryzie8mham8

7 string:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFO9phrDBig

On Keith's youtube site you can also find some videos of him demoing the BlackWinter's and Nazgul Sentient (I think he has some Pegasus clips but can't recall).


----------



## dirtool

AkiraSpectrum said:


> These videos are probably the best places to start:
> 
> 6 string:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryzie8mham8
> 
> 7 string:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFO9phrDBig
> 
> On Keith's youtube site you can also find some videos of him demoing the BlackWinter's and Nazgul Sentient (I think he has some Pegasus clips but can't recall).




thank you,watched them already, but i want to know Keith's feelings


----------



## mnemonic

I'd also love it if keith could write down a sentence or two about each pickup. I'd say half of what makes a pickup good/bad is its response when you play, which is something that just doesn't come across in a video. 

I also understand he may not remember much about some pickups he only briefly tried a while ago though, haha.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Right, My KM7 in white is ordered... Now we play the waiting game:


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

mnemonic said:


> I'd also love it if keith could write down a sentence or two about each pickup. I'd say half of what makes a pickup good/bad is its response when you play, which is something that just doesn't come across in a video.
> 
> I also understand he may not remember much about some pickups he only briefly tried a while ago though, haha.



Duncan has a lot of pickups. I wish I had time to do that for you guys, but I'm out on tour right now and the bus wifi is kinda weak. For now, check out the videos and sound clips on my YouTube page.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Just got an email that my KM7 should be with me on June 13th. Going to be an ungodly long three weeks.


#IHateTheWaitingGame


----------



## miked

Hey guys! Uploaded a video on youtube! I used my km 7 if ya wanna sound test! Hope you enjoy. And Keith I saw you at the Palladiam. Ma. Sick ass ducking show man! Sound was amazing!


----------



## miked

Just look on YouTube. Mike Drost! Hope you subscribe! Thanks


----------



## Knut_Wuchtig

I bought a Schecter KM-7 about a month ago and I have a little problem with the covered pickups, due to my sloppy technique, there is a little spot on the edge of the bridge pickup where the paint is coming of, not a big deal but it just looks shabby.
I have no experience with covered pickups (except actives) and I would like to know if I could remove/change the covers, or would there be any difficulties with wax, glue etc. ?


----------



## benfan

Has anyone had any issues with the finish? I played a trans white one yesterday and the finishing around the pickup cavity routes was a little suspect.
For a £1020 guitar I would have expected better.


----------



## TraE

Knut_Wuchtig said:


> I bought a Schecter KM-7 about a month ago and I have a little problem with the covered pickups, due to my sloppy technique, there is a little spot on the edge of the bridge pickup where the paint is coming of, not a big deal but it just looks shabby.
> I have no experience with covered pickups (except actives) and I would like to know if I could remove/change the covers, or would there be any difficulties with wax, glue etc. ?


I'm sure you _could_ change the pickup covers, but honestly man, I wouldn't worry about it. Your right hand (which sweats, just like the rest of your body) sits right on top of the bridge pickup and over time it's just going to happen. Adds to the character of the guitar.


benfan said:


> Has anyone had any issues with the finish? I played a trans white one yesterday and the finishing around the pickup cavity routes was a little suspect.
> For a £1020 guitar I would have expected better.


I understand that you spent a lot of money on the guitar and you want it to be perfect, but honestly almost everyone who got the trans white has had the same issue (including me). It doesn't affect the playability and isn't blatantly noticeable so therefore I got over it. If you wanted to really fancy you might be able to take a really small file and file down the inner edges of the cavity.


----------



## chopeth

benfan said:


> Has anyone had any issues with the finish? I played a trans white one yesterday and the finishing around the pickup cavity routes was a little suspect.
> For a £1020 guitar I would have expected better.



Thanks for the warning, I think I'll finally wait for the purple banshee.


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

That minor finish issue was addressed earlier in this thread. Schecter agreed to correct this, IIRC.


----------



## break

So my KM7 arrived after 4 weeks of transit from the US to Australia today...

...but not in one piece 











Have reported this to the seller (eBay based) and will see how I go.... but hugely deflated to say the least


----------



## Iamatlas

Dude....... That freaking sucks! This is exactly why I'm not buying one off ebay!

Hopefully you can get your money back, or a replacement at no cost.


----------



## break

Iamatlas said:


> Dude....... That freaking sucks! This is exactly why I'm not buying one off ebay!
> 
> Hopefully you can get your money back, or a replacement at no cost.


Would have been my third Schecter from the US (SLS and ATX were both shipped over fine)... so had figured it would be fine again.

Looks like it's had a big drop on the headstock.... as the foam there is quite distorted. 

Interestingly... not labelled as fragile by the seller (reputable US music store)... so maybe they've cut corners in the shipping.

BUT, will wait and see what their response is before going any further... hopefully can get a replacement.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Ouch!!!


----------



## MBMoreno

It also makes visible that the set neck is not that deep, or did it break under the top and the neck pickup?


----------



## break

MBMoreno said:


> It also makes visible that the set neck is not that deep, or did it break under the top and the neck pickup?


Set neck isn't deep... as it's been a pretty clean separation between the body routing and neck.

Anyone still got their KM7 box handy? Odd question, but can you tell me how high the foam is under the body?

On my box, the foam is really thin/low, and the neck foam really high. The body wouldn't have even touched it's protective foam with the neck resting on it's blocks... so I suspect they've shipped this guitar in a box made for a non-SLS style body/neck which would have contributed to the risk of damage (as the obvious pressure point would have been this join)


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I think I got the same box as you.


----------



## atticus1088

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Duncan has a lot of pickups. I wish I had time to do that for you guys, but I'm out on tour right now and the bus wifi is kinda weak. For now, check out the videos and sound clips on my YouTube page.



Looking forward to seeing you on tour this week (6/6/14) in Gainesville.


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

Good LORD that sucks.  Looks like it was definitely on whoever did the shipping overseas. I hope it was insured. That's terrible after waiting that long.

I'm still waiting for mine to be delivered to the dealer, hopefully I don't have any issues like this. I'd be mad as HELL.


----------



## Electric Wizard

That's a real bummer about the neck break. I have to say though, at risk of sounding rude, but it's pretty interesting as well. A peek into the construction of these.


----------



## gigawhat

That sucks so much ass. Hopefully it gets resolved quickly and with VERY little hassle. I would say to also email schecter about it, but as you are out of the country, I'm not 100% how much help they would/could be. But it's always worth a shot! 

And yeah, shittyness aside, it is kinda interesting to see the joint. I always though it was a long tenon that went under the neck pickup. That area just seems so small for such a crucial joint, but ehh, I'm no luthier, so whatever. Lawls.


----------



## zimbloth

If you contact Schecter they'll likely be mad at the dealer for sending one to Australia, so maybe best to let the seller try to work it out with you privately first. I'm sure if you went to a reputable shop they'll take care of you. Thats insane that that happened though, I've sent these to far away lands and never had a problem but you never know.


----------



## sehnomatic

Was it sent in that box alone?

I thought it was a general rule that you shouldn't have a guitar sent overseas with just the manufacturer packing. That box is only meant to be shipped in a crate, tightly packed with other guitars.

The dealer should have at least sent the manufacturer box (schecter box) in a larger box with those cheapo foam bits. IIRC, since schecter boxes are around 41"x15", you can pack it in a box that's just under the limit for that package size criteria. No shipping upcharge, pocket change worth of cardboard and foam, a whole lot more shipping confidence.


----------



## gigawhat

zimbloth said:


> If you contact Schecter they'll likely be mad at the dealer for sending one to Australia, so maybe best to let the seller try to work it out with you privately first. I'm sure if you went to a reputable shop they'll take care of you. Thats insane that that happened though, I've sent these to far away lands and never had a problem but you never know.



Yeah, that kinda what I meant by would/could help, since Schecter starting saying no out of country sales.


----------



## SonicBlur

So....I've had my Trans Black KM-7 for a while now and overall it's been awesome. My only gripe is that when switching to the neck pickup I have to work the switch over and over until I get it to work, also when using the push/pull knob to split the coils I lose all sound from the neck pickups and a lot from the bridge...

Normally I'd return the guitar but since I bought it second hand off the SS.org I'm kinda stuck with it. Any suggestions?


----------



## gigawhat

SonicBlur said:


> So....I've had my Trans Black KM-7 for a while now and overall it's been awesome. My only gripe is that when switching to the neck pickup I have to work the switch over and over until I get it to work, also when using the push/pull knob to split the coils I lose all sound from the neck pickups and a lot from the bridge...
> 
> Normally I'd return the guitar but since I bought it second hand off the SS.org I'm kinda stuck with it. Any suggestions?



First, I would check the wiring and make sure all the solder joints are solid, you might just have a few loose wires. That would be the cheapest fix, if that were the problem.

If they are all solid, then you probably have some bad electronics. Fortunately that's only like $15-20 dollars for a new, better quality pot and switch. The wiring itself is actually really simple.


----------



## break

Lorcan Ward said:


> I think I got the same box as you. <snip>


Thanks for those pics dude! Yeah, definitely the same box... definitely needs some more foam padding under the body so the neck join isn't under pressure.



sehnomatic said:


> Was it sent in that box alone?


No, it was sent in a much larger box.... but they didn't pad out anything between the manufacturer box and the larger box (both my SLS and ATX had lots of bubble wrap and foam between the manufacturer box and the shipping box, both shipping from the US that way without problems). They've just been lazy with their packing IMO.



zimbloth said:


> If you contact Schecter they'll likely be mad at the dealer for sending one to Australia, so maybe best to let the seller try to work it out with you privately first. I'm sure if you went to a reputable shop they'll take care of you. Thats insane that that happened though, I've sent these to far away lands and never had a problem but you never know.


Yeah, I'm hoping the dealer does the right thing and resolves this in a honourable way. This is my third Schecter from the states... and first damaged (but also first without any substantial padding around it).


----------



## Zerox8610

break said:


> So my KM7 arrived after 4 weeks of transit from the US to Australia today...
> 
> ...but not in one piece
> 
> *removed*
> 
> Have reported this to the seller (eBay based) and will see how I go.... but hugely deflated to say the least



That is my absolute worst fear with these set necks... I'd prefer neck through or bolt on over set necks honestly..

Luckily my Trans Black is still in one piece. Hope you get everything taken care of, dude!


----------



## break

So an update on the broken KM7.

Store has been really good, and it's being sent back under insurance to wait for another new one to come in stock. The downside there is the 2 month wait until the next batch is due


----------



## ImNotAhab

break said:


> So an update on the broken KM7.
> 
> Store has been really good, and it's being sent back under insurance to wait for another new one to come in stock. The downside there is the 2 month wait until the next batch is due



Its a crap situation in general but at least there is some light at the end of the tunnel. Maybe try and talk them into a hard case or a discount on one?


----------



## Veritech Zero

ImNotAhab said:


> Its a crap situation in general but at least there is some light at the end of the tunnel. Maybe try and talk them into a hard case or a discount on one?



Yeah I've had very similar things happen to me in the past, and I now ALWAYS get a hard case if I'm ordering online.

As for the KM-7, I had a chance to play a couple today at a local store. I LOVE that new Schecter neck. Very very different from their old 7 string necks, which gave my hands terrible cramps after just minutes of playing. A couple things that I noticed though. Like what seems to be everyone else, is that the finish around the pickups is... interesting, but I suppose with the wood mounted pickups I would expect as much. But one that that bothered me, they had a whole bunch of them in stock, and on every single damn one of them, the pickups were set in totally different places, the pole pieces on every one of them was off in some way. Not a huge deal I guess since they are wood mount and would be easy to change where they lay, but I found that really really weird... Still, besides that, everything else was top notch, frets were smooth and level, bridge felt phenomenal, the ebony board was flawless, the nut was cut perfect, the tuners were super smooth and even, the satin finish on the whole thing was awesome, the one I played with the most needed a little action and truss rod adjustment but that is easily fixed, I loved the position of the bridge pickup being a little moved back compared to most other guitars, and speaking of pickups, I've never had the chance to try out the Nazgul and Sentient and they were great sounding, many times better than the EMG707s and 808s that all of my 7+ stringed guitars have had. Basically, I fell in love... And my wallet is sweating right now...


----------



## jeffguy

ARRG! I've been waiting 3 months for mine to show up  &#8230; The said end of May but no word yet. I called the Store and they said it wasn't even in their warehouse yet! I want it already. I have riffs that need creating! It helps to know that the guitar is as sick as expected.


----------



## ImNotAhab

jeffguy said:


> ARRG! I've been waiting 3 months for mine to show up   The said end of May but no word yet. I called the Store and they said it wasn't even in their warehouse yet! I want it already. I have riffs that need creating! It helps to know that the guitar is as sick as expected.



I am waiting for one in BC and they told me around June 13th. We probably could be waiting for ones from the same lot.


----------



## RustInPeace

I have one coming June 10th, not through Axe


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

Yeah, Schecter told me that it would be the last week of May, but I still haven't heard anything from the dealer yet.  I really wish I was a patient person. lol


----------



## Ludo95

SonicBlur said:


> My only gripe is that when switching to the neck pickup I have to work the switch over and over until I get it to work, also when using the push/pull knob to split the coils I lose all sound from the neck pickups and a lot from the bridge...



About the toggle:
I had the exact same problem on my schecter synyster custom: I sprayed some deoxidizer spray( an electrical contact cleaner spray) into the opening of the toggle switch and then I moved the switch back and forth for about 10-15 sec and it worked.

About the pot
It could be a "noisy pot", here's how to fix them :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmDSgtssk4A
In the video is shown how to repair noisy toggles as well.
Hope it works!

BTW, feel so bad for that broken KM-7, hope this story ends the best way


----------



## Les

break said:


> So an update on the broken KM7.
> 
> Store has been really good, and it's being sent back under insurance to wait for another new one to come in stock. The downside there is the 2 month wait until the next batch is due



See if they'll let you keep the broken busted one for the hardware and pickups. Just tell them its no good to anybody, and you want to hang it on your wall or something... Then you have spares and can even pimp out another axe of yours!!!


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

Just received word that my trans black KM-7 is at the dealer now, is being gone over and checked by their techs, and should ship either today or tomorrow. I am excite.


----------



## benfan

TheMobGoesWild said:


> That minor finish issue was addressed earlier in this thread. Schecter agreed to correct this, IIRC.



I see. The one I played had a signature on the control cavity cover so I imagine it was from an early run.

Do we know if they are now shipping new ones with this issue rectified?


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

benfan said:


> I see. The one I played had a signature on the control cavity cover so I imagine it was from an early run.
> 
> Do we know if they are now shipping new ones with this issue rectified?


 
Yeah, Keith signed a few of the first ones that went out. I can't remember how many, maybe 50? Less? Not sure. But the issue around the pickups was from paint. It wasn't showing up on the trans black ones, and there was only one person here (can't remember who, sorry) who had an issue with the actual physical rout for the pickups. It was just a little paint that was causing it. The batches that are shipping to players now (including mine, yay) are the third run of these. Those issues were mainly on the first run that sold out almost immediately.


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

I posted this in my NGD thread, but since there are a distinct lack of videos of people not named Keith Merrow playing this guitar on YouTube, I figured I'd post it in the official thread. Did this simply with an iPhone, which was sitting across the room from the amp, which was a stock 6505+ 112 combo. Pre was on ~4ish, post at about 2, on the lead channel. The only other thing I did with this was use an MXR 10-band eq through the fx loop of the amp. There are no other pedals used to color the tone.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOw1mFzFMuw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jonathan20022

I just placed an order for a white one! Can't wait to give it a shot, should be fun to diddle on a sick hardtail 7 for a little while! I'll let you guys know how it is!


----------



## RustInPeace

My order which was to arrive this week has just been delayed for 2 weeks.


----------



## ImNotAhab

RustInPeace said:


> My order which was to arrive this week has just been delayed for 2 weeks.



Crap, bet i am in the same boat...


----------



## RustInPeace

They said the shipment arrived late and is going through QC... These are the first ones in Canada I think?


----------



## stevexc

RustInPeace said:


> They said the shipment arrived late and is going through QC... These are the first ones in Canada I think?



Who'd you order through?


----------



## RustInPeace

Dominelli School of Music on the North End. I work for them doing amp repairs so I get dealer pricing


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

Yeah, mine was a couple of weeks later than Schecter told me that it would be. Might have been some sort of delay in the build time over in Korea or something along those lines. What I CAN tell you is that this fiddle is worth the wait.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I made a Nazgul video demo using my KM7 for one of the rhythm and lead tracks.



I will have another demo video just playing the Km7 up in the next two weeks.


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

Hey Lorcan ward it looks like you removed the finish on that KM-7 neck?


----------



## Jonathan20022

CADAVERTOUCHER said:


> Hey Lorcan ward it looks like you removed the finish on that KM-7 neck?



Just a guess, but it's most likely the light reflecting off of the black finish on the back of the neck. Look at the upper horn.


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

Yeah, there's absolutely no need to remove the finish from the neck of these things. The matte finish on the back feels pretty much like the neck is already unfinished. Amazingly comfortable.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

CADAVERTOUCHER said:


> Hey Lorcan ward it looks like you removed the finish on that KM-7 neck?



Its just the light reflecting off it but a clear maple neck would look awesome against the black binding! 

My neck has two rough patches that need to be re-sanded but apart from that its very smooth. I was in the first batch so there were a few QC issues. They made up for it with the fretwork though!


----------



## ImNotAhab

RustInPeace said:


> They said the shipment arrived late and is going through QC... These are the first ones in Canada I think?



Where you getting a black or a white one?


----------



## RustInPeace

Black


----------



## Jonathan20022

I snagged a white one myself, looks like pure class!


----------



## ImNotAhab

RustInPeace said:


> Black



Yeah i ordered a white one and i am praying mine wasn't delayed.


----------



## RustInPeace

My friend ordered the white one and a JL-7 as well, hes been waiting since they were first announced 6 months ago.


----------



## nicktao

http://www.amazon.com/Schecter-235-Merrow-Electric-Guitars/dp/B00HQWRK76

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES SIGNATURE SERIES KEITH MERROW KM-7 Trans White Satin 2014 7-String Electric Guitar

It looks like it's in stock at Amazon and DCGL.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Back ordered until July/August if mine doesn't get shipped out by mid June. Kind of sucks, but I'll see what I'm going to do, I was divided between this and a Carvin and decided to give this a shot on the premise of it being more readily available than the KM7.


----------



## ImNotAhab

No Guitar and no updates. 
Pissed.


----------



## channie

just got mine 2 days ago, 















This guitar plays really well, a pity that this current batches of km-7 comes with some slight blemish/finish problem on the neck/body/headstock. The flame top on them are also quite inconsistent, the difference is kinda big for each individual piece.(some flames are really pale/light, manage to pick the nicer looking one )

Oh btw, the flame top on the guitar looks way better in real life, most pictures found online (like mine) don't do them any justice.

Hope schecter could do something about their future batches, cause this are really GREAT guitars.



Heres a clip of it playing over Periphery's The Walk (pardon the sloppy playing  )
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16340777/thewalktonetestkm7.mp3


----------



## Uno Mas

My order for the white one keeps getting pushed back. I was originally told May 18th. I was told last week that it was shipped only to find out that it was delayed another week. I now know that I would never have the patience to wait for a two year custom shop order, I would go insane.


----------



## channie

Uno Mas said:


> My order for the white one keeps getting pushed back. I was originally told May 18th. I was told last week that it was shipped only to find out that it was delayed another week. I now know that I would never have the patience to wait for a two year custom shop order, I would go insane.



All this delay might very well turn out to be a good thing with all this qc problems i see with the current batch of km-7, hope you are able to get a decent piece after schecter straighten things out.


----------



## ImNotAhab

channie said:


> All this delay might very well turn out to be a good thing with all this qc problems i see with the current batch of km-7, hope you are able to get a decent piece after schecter straighten things out.



You are a rock of good sense in the shared tumultuous ocean of impatience.


----------



## channie

ImNotAhab said:


> You are a rock of good sense in the shared tumultuous ocean of impatience.



hahahhaa , but honestly its better to just wait out abit longer for a decent piece rather than receiving a flawed guitar 

imagine the horror of recieving a km7 thats flawed! ( i waited 2 1/2 months for my km7, just to see some blemishes on it  )

Let me show you some examples, there are some other light blemishes on the top itself that its difficult to capture. ( i can live with this blemishes though, im just surprised schecter would had such a issue )


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

The QC on 2014 Schecter diamond series has been horrible


----------



## channie

CADAVERTOUCHER said:


> The QC on 2014 Schecter diamond series has been horrible



Spot on! , especially on those models with new finishes


----------



## AhsanU

Damn, I'm in the process of selling high end gear and thought I could spend some of the money on a nice imported KM-7, but you guys are posting slightly scary stuff.

When do you guys suppose these QC issues will be resolved? I don't mind waiting, as I've ordered a custom shop guitar before (Dean Guitars = nearly two year wait).


----------



## nicktao

Guys, it looks like it's available at DCGL and Amazon. I would just cancel the current order and order from them.


----------



## Zado

How about writing schecter or making some petition about the situation? if they see people is not happy with their QC they will have to fix the problem


----------



## channie

Zado said:


> How about writing schecter or making some petition about the situation? if they see people is not happy with their QC they will have to fix the problem



dropped them a email on it, they haven got back to me yet though

Keith must be feeling bad about this


----------



## Zado

channie said:


> dropped them a email on it, they haven got back to me yet though
> 
> Keith must be feeling bad about this



If one mail isn't enough,tons of 'em will be plenty


----------



## channie

Zado said:


> If one mail isn't enough,tons of 'em will be plenty


----------



## BiPolarMachine

I would send an email to Keith or message him on Facebook. He left S7G because of their bad QC, I'm sure he would address the issues


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

There are absolutely no issues with mine, finish or otherwise. Since I just got it last week, I'd think it came from this current batch. Also, rewind back through the thread, Schecter has agreed to help anyone who wasn't satisfied with their purchase. 

But, and this is just me personally, a couple of minor finish issues wouldn't be enough to go through the hassle of returning the guitar and then waiting God knows how long for a replacement to arrive. It plays great, and it sounds great. Sure, it helps that it's pretty, but if the playability and sound are here, I can easily live with any minor finish issues. But again, mine doesn't have any of that to begin with.


----------



## Zado

Here in EU the KM-7 costs about 1350&#8364;...I'd be highly pissed of to buy a- guitar for that much with that kind of scretches.I'm ok if they offer me one as Bstock for 800-900&#8364;,but not much more than that for sure.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Let's be serious for a moment, are any of your frets popping out and your fretboards shrinking because they weren't properly cured? Don't compare small finish issues with something as severely horrible as what S7G put out.

Schecter will get back to you, they're not some one man shop that can just run with your money and stop offering support. They're production guitars with a new finish that they're trying to meet the demand with. And if I'm being honest, it's a 1000$ guitar I'm not expecting perfection with it that's the threshold in my mind where you'd be getting something better than a basic intermediate guitar. Sure it shouldn't have any flaws, but people seem to forget what other guitars are in this price range as well.


----------



## Zado

"my neck popped out"


----------



## Jonathan20022

Zado said:


> "my neck popped out"



 Holy .... that's intense I just went back and read up on your case. International man handling of packages is absurd.


----------



## Zado

The problem there seems almost like lack of glue the joint is immaculate as new!

Also,isn't the tenon a bit too short?


----------



## Imperiustemp

I was about to buy the KM-7 thanks to this thread i saw much time ago, i follow you since the first prototype but a as a guest.

Thanks to this thread i forgot too all of my desires that were gasing me on new schecters.

In my country this axe costs about 1300&#8364;=1764$ and we pay Mayones at this price worthing much more the sacrifice. So i think i avoided all of this parkinson-routed woods, bad finishes, necks not glued (like the one above).

Obviously american people have not my problem, is a low cost guitar but for us europeans is a scandal, specially because Schecter made awesome and cheap stuff in last years (i played a HEX, good as hell).

Is not important if Schecter could send me another guitar without the issue after a bad one received. Buying at my price range is much risky because fail rate is very high compared to other brands i see on market. And, who spends 1300 with a good probabilty to send the guitar back?

Some esp ltd guitars showed me some surprices but never seen things like that in photos. If this are the known issues i cannot imagine how much hidden issues will pop up in a year of playing.

This is a shame and a missed opportunity: Mr. Keith did awesome design work and choice of materials, i would have preferred a higher price range but a better guitar. This guitar deserves much more than a low cost product. 

I hope next year KM-7 will be upgraded to a higher quality one, for now in Europe it worths max 900&#8364;=1221$, not a cent more. Otherwise stay sure the KM-7 will sleep in stocks for much time.


----------



## Zado

Honestly I don't know anyone planning to get one in a near future,and I can see the reason 1300&#8364;'s not an indecent price for a guitar in general,but like said it's an amount of money that requires a certain sacrifice,especially in EU,especially here and now.

I love Schecter, you all know how supportive I am towards them,and I've no problem in spending that much for one of their guitars or Korean ones in general,since I don't care where the guitar is crafted as long as it's well made.But yeah,it gotta be well made. Many say "it's just cosmetic issues,they don't affect playability!"...sure,but for the same money I can have quality (possibly superior) AND flawless finish...not sure what my loyalty can sustain,but I guess new Schecters can really collect dust in the shop if prices won't get on par with quality; maybe the problem is I am too loyal,while I should just support local builders without much concern


----------



## RustInPeace

Imperiustemp said:


> I was about to buy the KM-7 thanks to this thread i saw much time ago, i follow you since the first prototype but a as a guest.
> 
> Thanks to this thread i forgot too all of my desires that were gasing me on new schecters.
> 
> In my country this axe costs about 1300=1764$ and we pay Mayones at this price worthing much more the sacrifice. So i think i avoided all of this parkinson-routed woods, bad finishes, necks not glued (like the one above).
> 
> Obviously american people have not my problem, is a low cost guitar but for us europeans is a scandal, specially because Schecter made awesome and cheap stuff in last years (i played a HEX, good as hell).
> 
> Is not important if Schecter could send me another guitar without the issue after a bad one received. Buying at my price range is much risky because fail rate is very high compared to other brands i see on market. And, who spends 1300 with a good probabilty to send the guitar back?
> 
> Some esp ltd guitars showed me some surprices but never seen things like that in photos. If this are the known issues i cannot imagine how much hidden issues will pop up in a year of playing.
> 
> This is a shame and a missed opportunity: Mr. Keith did awesome design work and choice of materials, i would have preferred a higher price range but a better guitar. This guitar deserves much more than a low cost product.
> 
> I hope next year KM-7 will be upgraded to a higher quality one, for now in Europe it worths max 900=1221$, not a cent more. Otherwise stay sure the KM-7 will sleep in stocks for much time.



Valid points! I have to pay 4 times as much for a Mayones than I do this Schecter. I would be all over a Mayo at this price!


----------



## Zado

A friend sent me this...are they selling directly via US website?


----------



## miked

No.that's why they have the find a dealer Window.


----------



## TraE

miked said:


> No.that's why they have the find a dealer Window.


Yeah, but they have that AND the buy now button, which implies that they're selling direct. I actually went on Schecter's website just to try it out and it definitely adds it to a "Schecter" cart. When you try to checkout it asks you if you have made an account with Schecter guitars or not. All of the above sounds to me like they're selling it directly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ESP's doing the same thing.


----------



## InfernalNoise

IIRC these Schecters are made by the same people that produce the higher end LTDs. 
Earlier this year i desperately tried to get a new well made LTD Buz-7. 
After 5 guitars i gave up as much as i loved to buy one. 
BTW they seemed to be out of the same batch.
They had flaws, that i've never seen on other guitars in that quantity (and most notably regularity) especially at the given pricepoint (1200 without a case or bag)
but also on considerably cheaper ones. Looked like they didn't had enough time to built and paint them properly. 
Quality control? Maybe they've only made sure that there is the right name one the headstock... i don't know. I was really disappointed.
Maybe i'll post some pics in the Buz-7 Thread at a time.

Long story short:
What i want to say is, that i'm really not surprised to see all these issues with the KM-7 considering who makes em. Many of them are of the same kind of what i've seen on the Buz-7s.

The factory seems to produce above their "healthy" maximum output-level.


----------



## Zado

Looks like prices are increasing and good quality is disappearing,really awesome.


----------



## Zado

From another community
_
"I've never owned a push/pull pot before and I think that the one in my KM7 is faulty. I noticed the first few days after I got it that the signal cut out a few times when adjusting the volume but I didn't really notice it again for a week or so later. Today I was playing with the push/pull on the guitar and noticed that at one point when the pickup was split that it got really noisy and then the pot became REALLY sensitive to the cutting in and out problem.



Got it fixed up. New pot has zero wiggle to it and doesn't cut out at all so it was a bad pot. New one has better push/pull and way better taper to it too. I also picked up some new hipshot knobs with the O-rings. I thought I would dig the satin chrome but I still ended up going with the black. 


"Screw you screw hole!": Electronics cavity (with improperly drilled screw hole):_






"



Schecter,really,stop producing this model if you really cant have it done properly


----------



## Evil Weasel

I have to agree from the one I played in a shop that the price is a joke. I think importing from the USA it's not too bad a deal but it's just got too many flaws and compromises for a £1040 guitar. I've got a Mayones Setius 7 string I'm selling for less than the cost of a KM7 over here and the build quality is night and day. Mayones is vastly superior in every way. 

I really do love the neck and the way the KM7 plays though, for me it's the nicest playing 7 I've tried. Just a shame the price and quality don't add up!


----------



## Zado

Some pictures,in case Keith will come up and read


























for those who are gonna say "it doesn't affect playability",I reply "lol".


----------



## sicnarf

Are those pictures for a new issue from a new batch or just a repost of something previously addressed earlier in the thread? Based on the signed control cavity cover plate, it looks like it's from the first batch which has already been addressed.


----------



## gigawhat

Well, I'm unsubscribing. At first, all these complaints were just one aspect of this thread, but now it seems this has turned into a "Lets bash the KM-7" thread. Yes Zado, we get you are unhappy with the price, as you have been since February, but seriously, all you've done is complain about it in this thread. Like I seriously doubt there is a single post by you in the last 4 months in this thread that had something nice to say about anything. It's no wonder Keith doesn't pop in anymore. Y'all have fun wasting your time complaining about something no one you are complaining to can help.

And to your last post, none of those things DO impact playability, the only issues so far that do were the intonation screws (resolved within a day) and the guy receiving his with a snapped neck (Shipped halfway across the world in a shitty box). And cosmetically, the flaws you posted are still a very small issue. And instead of complaining about these things while having spent NO money on one, how about ACTUALLY buying one and taking Schecter up on their offer to make it right? I think you are just taking all this too far. You can be unhappy, but to make it your personal Crusade is pretty fvcking ridiculous. You are acting like a petulant child who can't get his way.

Didn't your mama's teach you, if you don't have anything nice to say, don't continue bitching for months on end. Or something like that. 

For the record, I was one of the first to pre-order, one of the first to get my guitars, got one with flaws, Love the fvck out of it. So let all the people who DON'T own one complain, as an ACTUAL owner, I LOVE it. Thanks for the kickass designed guitar, Keith!


----------



## Zado

sicnarf said:


> Are those pictures for a new issue from a new batch or just a repost of something previously addressed earlier in the thread? Based on the signed control cavity cover plate, it looks like it's from the first batch which has already been addressed.



Some are old,some are new.The one with sloppy cavity is new for example.



> Well, I'm unsubscribing. At first, all these complaints were just one aspect of this thread, but now it seems this has turned into a "Lets bash the KM-7" thread. Yes Zado, we get you are unhappy with the price, as you have been since February, but seriously, all you've done is complain about it in this thread. Like I seriously doubt there is a single post by you in the last 4 months in this thread that had something nice to say about anything. It's no wonder Keith doesn't pop in anymore. Y'all have fun wasting your time complaining about something no one you are complaining to can help.
> 
> And to your last post, none of those things DO impact playability, the only issues so far that do were the intonation screws (resolved within a day) and the guy receiving his with a snapped neck (Shipped halfway across the world in a shortly box). And cosmetically, the flaws you posted are still a very small issue. And instead of complaining about these things while having spent NO money on one, how about ACTUALLY buying one and taking Schecter up on their offer to make it right? I think you are just taking all this too far. You can be unhappy, but to make it your personal Crusade is pretty fvcking ridiculous. You are acting like a petulant child who can't get his way.


I can see you point,but my aim's not to "bash" Schecter,just puttin an evidence for those who are gonna purchase the guitar,maybe after certain economic fatigues,that there are chances to have it everything but perfect,and while some may accept this as "cosmetic only" issues,others may be pissed of quite much,and would be understandable as well Imho.Sure,I spent no money on this model since I can't afford one,and I can assure you the reaction would be even worse if I noticed anything like that on the one I would purchase If I could.

Probably Keith's not following the discussion anymore due to being busy with his music,not because of me and my complains.

That said,if you all feel like my comments are disturbing you,I'm leaving no problem,my point is clear and I don't feel like annyoing people on purpose.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Zado said:


> Probably Keith's not following the discussion anymore due to being busy with his music,not because of me and my complains.
> 
> That said,if you all feel like my comments are disturbing you,I'm leaving no problem,my point is clear and I don't feel like annyoing people on purpose.



I do read this thread. I may be traveling down a highway somewhere in New Mexico on the way to the next show, but I do keep up on things. 

Most of the pictures I've seen are issues that have already been addressed. Having said that, I'm just the artist. I don't build these guitars. I designed it. Sorry if it's not the guitar you're looking for. 

Peace!


----------



## Zado

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I do read this thread. I may be traveling down a highway somewhere in New Mexico on the way to the next show, but I do keep up on things.
> 
> Most of the pictures I've seen are issues that have already been addressed. Having said that, I'm just the artist. I don't build these guitars. I designed it. Sorry if it's not the guitar you're looking for.
> 
> Peace!



You have designed a beautiful guitar Keith,one of the very best I've seen so far,I'm not blaming you by any means,I felt uber happy when you joined Schecter family and I'd gladly purchase your Signature(especially if 6 stringed),just not under these circumstances!


----------



## gigawhat

Zado said:


> Some are old,some are new.The one with sloppy cavity is new for example.
> 
> 
> I can see you point,but my aim's not to "bash" Schecter,just puttin an evidence for those who are gonna purchase the guitar,maybe after certain economic fatigues,that there are chances to have it everything but perfect,and while some may accept this as "cosmetic only" issues,others may be pissed of quite much,and would be understandable as well Imho.Sure,I spent no money on this model since I can't afford one,and I can assure you the reaction would be even worse if I noticed anything like that on the one I would purchase If I could.
> 
> Probably Keith's not following the discussion anymore due to being busy with his music,not because of me and my complains.



First off, Keith liked my post within *3 minutes* of me posting it. So obviously busyness is not what's keeping him from responding. So I think You and your complaints definitely have something to do with it. But take that how you will.

Ok, sure you want to make everyone "aware" of importation fees and 1st run jitters, but does that really require you to change your user title to "EX-Schecter Supporter" and to continually bash Schecter and specifically the KM-7 anytime you find the chance. And not just for a minute. You have been doing this practically non-stop since February. Like I said, you have every right to be unhappy. You have every right to speak your piece. But you have gone from being angry, to starting a Crusade against Schecter because your country charges import fees, and because Schecter didn't put out a 100% perfect guitar on a 1st run of a new import model. That's fvcking ridiculous, and immature as all hell. Try and spin it anyway you want, but you are blaming and bashing all the wrong people. Not to mention, repeatedly saying stuff to the effect that this is somehow Keith's fault or responsibility. I think you just need to step away from this whole situation Zado. You've said your piece, and everyone knows where you now stand. Move on dude. Seriously, it's just getting pathetic. Stop beating dead horses.


----------



## Electric Wizard

I see my guitar made the wall of shame there, so I'll chime in. No, a wonky route does not affect playability. When I noticed the flaw on the day I received it, my heart sank a little. However, the guitar is in fact _so_ playable that I don't really ever think about it now. When I went to swap out my cavity cover with the signed one that Schecter sent, I saw that I'm suffering from the same screw hole problem as well.

Yeah, I'd like it if I didn't have these issues. I don't think that these should be present in this price range (especially the cavity, I can understand the routes a bit more). They're really not enough to be too bent out of shape over though. The specs are impressive but beyond that the rest of the construction, what I feel when I play it, meets my expectations for something in this price bracket. The fact that I didn't have to pay through the nose for trans-white flame, carbon reinforcement, stainless frets, covered pickups... that's icing on the cake for me.


----------



## mnemonic

damn, y'all a bunch of drama queens.

I mean, the picture of that control cavity plate... thats clearly just buffing compound that wasn't cleaned off. That could probably be dealt with, with a dry paper towel.


----------



## Zado

Sorry guys,I didn't mean to piss you off so much.Yeah maybe I'm taking this sheesh on personal too much,but I honestly lived nightmares when had to replace stuff I bought and was somehow disappointing,and I can't imagine doin it again,especially for a guitar,especially if made by the brand I love.I'll just sit and wait,hoping things will get somehow fixed,whatever the cause of the problem might be.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Zado said:


> Sorry guys,I didn't mean to piss you off so much.Yeah maybe I'm taking this sheesh on personal too much,but I honestly lived nightmares when had to replace stuff I bought and was somehow disappointing,and I can't imagine doin it again,especially for a guitar,especially if made by the brand I love.I'll just sit and wait,hoping things will get somehow fixed,whatever the cause of the problem might be.





Zado said:


> You have designed a beautiful guitar Keith,one of the very best I've seen so far,I'm not blaming you by any means,I felt uber happy when you joined Schecter family and I'd gladly purchase your Signature(especially if 6 stringed),just not under these circumstances!



Often times, you'll hear the bad things about a product before the good things, especially on the internet. There's been at least 10 people who brought a KM-7 guitar for me to sign at a show on this tour I'm on. I looked closely at all of them and couldn't find anything even mildly concerning. The owners all seemed really stoked on it as well. 

I do see the cosmetic flaws people have mentioned in this thread, and forwarded them to Schecter. That's about all I can do, but they are pretty committed to making people happy. If you get one with flaws, they'll keep sending you one until you consider it flawless. 

It seems like you've enjoyed going way out of your way to bash Schecter and this particular guitar. Hopefully you can try one some day for yourself and then form a better opinion of it.


----------



## channie

hey keith , so hows the KM-6 coming along? any news/updates  for us?


----------



## Zado

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I do see the cosmetic flaws people have mentioned in this thread, and forwarded them to Schecter. That's about all I can do, but they are pretty committed to making people happy. If you get one with flaws, they'll keep sending you one until you consider it flawless.



I can understand that,but here in my country the number KM-7 guitars is very limited,so I can't say they'd replace a flawed one for sure,without questioning,and in case it'd probably take a long wait in any case.


> It seems like you've enjoyed going way out of your way to bash Schecter and this particular guitar. Hopefully you can try one some day for yourself and then form a better opinion of it.


Not at all,Keith,I didn't enjoy at all,I just felt quite frustrated instead..I always supported Schecter,especially in this forum...I mean,I'm possibly the only one supporting USA prod. models here,I even wrote the whole Wikipedia italian Schecter page by my own....but seeing a certain number of issues this year,things never really seen before,sort of gave me the idea that the brand is somehow lacking the attention that showed in the past.Each guitar is said to reach US Schecter quarter for a control and setup,but imho some of them should at least have been remarked as B-stocks.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

channie said:


> hey keith , so hows the KM-6 coming along? any news/updates  for us?



Soon


----------



## Evil Weasel

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Soon



This is good! I'd love an affordable 6 string with the features of the KM7!

FWIW as I said before, USA pricing of these is a steal and I'd probably still order from there. EU price is vastly inflated compared to the USA price when you account for the usual costs like tax and shipping (cheapest currently stands at about $1750! If I ordered from USA would cost me $1350 including tax and shipping!) Again not Keiths fault but it turns a great deal into something that makes you think twice given the quality of guitar available at the same price point. 

Still, thanks for designing a great guitar Keith and I'll definitely pick one up at some point, just not from an EU dealer!


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

To be honest the KM-7 I received had way less QC issues than the rest of the 2014 models I had my hands on. I went through 4 Banshee 7-Ps before giving up on that model. All three vampire red JL-7FR's I received had major problems also. I am glad Schecter are selling them directly now. Maybe those will have better QC.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

CADAVERTOUCHER said:


> To be honest the KM-7 I received had way less QC issues than the rest of the 2014 models I had my hands on. I went through 4 Banshee 7-Ps before giving up on that model. All three vampire red JL-7FR's I received had major problems also. I am glad Schecter are selling them directly now. Maybe those will have better QC.



That's crazy! What kind of problems did they all have?


----------



## Jonathan20022

I ended up canceling my order, I'm going to go with a different 7 for the time being. I hope to snag one of these when they're more readily available, Guitar Center just kept pushing back the date for when they would receive it. Didn't really want to wait around without an accurate time frame.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

AkiraSpectrum said:


> That's crazy! What kind of problems did they all have?



+1. The JL-7 is not really a totally new model, and the older version was known to be a well constructed workhorse. To have 3 of them with major problems would be an eye opener.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> +1. The JL-7 is not really a totally new model, and the older version was known to be a well constructed workhorse. To have 3 of them with major problems would be an eye opener.



My first Schecter and first 7 string was an older Jeff Loomis Signature. That thing was awesome, I only traded it away because I was on an Ibanez kick back then.


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

I'm talking about the new JL-7. Lots of finish problems , stripped out screw holes,floyd rose routes were routed out to big.Some of the Floyds were also mounted crooked,7 piece head stocks.Pickups moving around and pole pieces not matching up with the strings.


----------



## Fenceclimber

Just one more month until I can get one! I couldn't care less if mine is going to have some minor finish flaws.

I think people are reacting this way just because it's Keith Merrow's signature guitar and that he is known for playing really awesome guitars, I'm not saying that the KM-7 isn't awesome but I think the KM-7 is a victim of its own ''fame''/hype here. Some people seem to have expected it to be the ''be all end all'' seven just because of Keith reputation.

I guess it can come off as that I am bashing Keith here but I'm not, I'm on his side and agree with what he wrote to 100%. I'm just trying to be realistic here, it is a mass produced guitar. I grateful that it has the awesome specs that it has and I wouldn't want anything else. Nearly every guitar in music stores here in Sweden has some flaws, even some MIJ Jacksons and Ibanezes. My Premium Ibanez has some paint bleeding on to the binding and my Iron Label Ibanez had a missing side dot on the neck. I don't know if guitars in the US are different but people here are just complaining without any real reason IMO. All these flaws are really minor and only cosmetic (except for the intonation screws as mentioned earlier) and if people expect a mass produced guitar to be completly flawless then they are just dumb. 

I remember in a S7G thread someone said that they would rather buy an Ibanez with acceptable and/or minor flaws than and S7G and now when the KM-7 is out everyone is complaining about flas that are clearly acceptable AND minor for a mass produced guitar.

I just can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Imperiustemp

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Often times, you'll hear the bad things about a product before the good things, especially on the internet. There's been at least 10 people who brought a KM-7 guitar for me to sign at a show on this tour I'm on. I looked closely at all of them and couldn't find anything even mildly concerning. The owners all seemed really stoked on it as well.
> 
> I do see the cosmetic flaws people have mentioned in this thread, and forwarded them to Schecter. That's about all I can do, but they are pretty committed to making people happy. If you get one with flaws, they'll keep sending you one until you consider it flawless.






Keith you are doing much more than one artist do usually for fans (like me) and for customers of a signature product. Not just signing guitars but giving help into issues after purchase like nobody do so i think all people in this thread appreciate this, specially who post photos with issues in order to correct them properly and not simply as "haters". Haters are not in this thread and i know it for sure, so please stop to beat the head of Zado.

Anyway: for the love of the guitar i follow since the first proto, i have to say that is a shame that this guitar was putted in low cost production. I'd like to see in future a higher price range in the usa production  but a better quality.

700=999$: Km-7 worth the price big time, no guitars sounds and seems like that in specifications and materials.

The problem is in Europe and is not a problem Schecter or Keith can fix: here we pay duties/tax/vats about 30/40% making the price so high to cost like a guitar of a higher range. 

So ME: as a fan of Keith design, as fan of White Finishes, as a fan of Schecter, as a fan of the design provided by the Artist...

... i can spend 1300 much better with a handmade boutique and I HAVE TO EXCUSE FOR THIS WITH KEITH, i am sure he can understand my point. 




The only fault here is the government, we pay all much more (Mesa Mark 5 is around 5500$ here for example) making us mad and angry when we get a faulty american product. 



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> It seems like you've enjoyed going way out of your way to bash Schecter and this particular guitar. Hopefully you can try one some day for yourself and then form a better opinion of it.



Me i don't earn anything in bashing nothing and i hope my opinion is not taken as a "don't buy KM-7 in EU", i hope much people will buy in here too in order to try it one (still unavailable in most italian shops). My final: this product surely rocks and will burst the competition!!!


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

Are there minor finish flaws in some of these guitars? Yes. That said, the one I received has NO finish flaws in it AT. ALL. I went over it very closely, and there is nothing wrong with it whatsoever. There are no blemishes on the pickup routes. There are no inconsistencies around the neck or fretboard. The finish is perfect all around the headstock. The pots aren't scratchy, and the push/pull works flawlessly, and very fluid, with no unwanted noise.

I mean, there are people screaming this guitar's faults at an invisible Jesus with the world's largest bullhorn, when Schecter has ALREADY SAID that they would accomodate replacing a guitar that you weren't happy with. Every production model is going to have its flaws from time to time, it happens. That said, if you aren't happy with the one you received, send it back, and Schecter will replace it. You have a guitar with the specs that this one has, the ridiculously high quality hardware on it, at the price you get it for, and some are complaining about tiny little finish flaws that you could easily get down the road from normal playing or gigging wear. Am I happy that mine came to me pretty much flawless? Sure. I'm fully aware that there are some not as lucky as I was in that regard. But by the same token, I can say with absolute confidence that it would not have bothered me in the slightest if I HAD received one with finish flaws, because the guitar plays fantastically and sounds amazing. It just seems ridiculous to me to bitch and moan to the heavens and hells and everywhere in between about this...especially when the guy who DESIGNED THE FRIGGIN GUITAR has been responding and helping as much as his tour schedule allows, and acting as an intermediary between us, the customer, and the manufacturer of the guitar. Especially when HE DOES NOT HAVE TO DO THAT. Ye Gods. At least OWN one of the guitars before you bash it all over the internet and declare it a faulty product. Having had mine for well over a week, and played it a LOT, I can safely say that there is no way I could find a better guitar at this price point. Friends I know who have never liked Schecters at all have played mine and decided that they are going to get one, because they can't believe it has all of those features at that price point. But just goes to show you absolutely cannot please everyone, and those who AREN'T pleased, despite some of them not even owning of them, are the loudest and most abrasive voices to be heard on the matter.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Still rocking my KM-7 happily. Arguably my most used 7, right alongside my JRV7. I'm surprised people are still shitting at all on this thing. The finish flaws are all insanely small, and I think it's childish to want replacement guitars in some of these cases. Seriously, mine has some finish flaws, but the damn thing is made insanely well. Hell, the impeccable fretwork more than makes up for any finish flaws in my eyes. 

Anyway, as someone who has owned one since the start, I highly recommend this guitar. (EU folks may wish to avoid due to price, which is understandable.)


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

CADAVERTOUCHER said:


> I'm talking about the new JL-7. Lots of finish problems , stripped out screw holes,floyd rose routes were routed out to big.Some of the Floyds were also mounted crooked,7 piece head stocks.Pickups moving around and pole pieces not matching up with the strings.



I got that, what I was saying is that it's not a totally new design, unlike the KM-7, so there shouldn't be too many issues if any at all.


----------



## gigawhat

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I got that, what I was saying is that it's not a totally new design, unlike the KM-7, so there shouldn't be too many issues if any at all.



Considering the KM-7 and the JL-7 are basically the same, with a few differences, I can understand why it too is having some minor issues on its first run.

With its unfinished neck, 5 piece M/W neck, new extend cutaway, new pickup routes, stainless frets, if I remember right, even the finish of the body is a little different, the necks definitely is.

Comparing the old Loomis to the new JL-7 is straight up apples and oranges, as what the Loomis and the JL-7 have in common, so do the KM-7 and the old Loomis.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Mine has been delayed until Mid July. 



F***ing RAGE. 


I have lost all patience and am now losing my sanity.


----------



## channie

ImNotAhab said:


> Mine has been delayed until Mid July.
> 
> 
> 
> F***ing RAGE.
> 
> 
> I have lost all patience and am now losing my sanity.


----------



## cpower

I don't know how I glossed over this guitar. Hopefully I can cancel my DKA7 order, if not I guess I'm buying 2 7's.


----------



## SandyRavage

Just want to say that the quality issues wouldn't be enough to bother me personally. It's a guitar and from a distance looks cool and if it sounds great and plays well does anything else actually matter? Little dings and bumps are gonna happen and I would rather it have a few inconsistencies so the first time I bump it on an amp, or scratch it somewhere I'm not as bummed and beating myself up over it.

Really super stoked about the 6 string its gonna be the first new guitar I've bought in several years.

We have gotten super spoiled the past several years with variety, choices, and quality at lower than ever price points and it would be fantastic if everyone could take a step back and realize that any new product has a break in period while manufactures adjust to putting out a new product. Schecter seem to be more than reasonable taking care of every issue and going above and beyond to make sure people are happy. That's unusual for such a large corporation so we should be thankful that they are ethical and awesome dudes pushing some seriously awesome guitars with incredible specs, and are actually listening to their consumers giving them products they have asked for.

Just my 2 cents.

Keith I'm stoked to see you guys tonight in Mesa!


----------



## Señor Voorhees

SandyRavage said:


> Just want to say that the quality issues wouldn't be enough to bother me personally. It's a guitar and from a distance looks cool and if it sounds great and plays well does anything else actually matter? Little dings and bumps are gonna happen and I would rather it have a few inconsistencies so the first time I bump it on an amp, or scratch it somewhere I'm not as bummed and beating myself up over it.



That's the thing, the vast majority of these blemishes are so mild that bumping it into anything and getting the first "real" scratch would still be a massive disappointment. 

I feel it's worth mentioning that mostly EU folks are the ones complaining about price vs quality, which makes sense given the price they're paying. Unfortunately, it's still just a $999 guitar, so you get $999 quality. Not the 1300-1800, or whatever the hell it is they're paying, quality. Taxes/duties/all that fun stuff has nothing to do with the actual price of the guitar. EU folks be gettin' the shaft in that regard. It's not worth slamming the guitar over however, imho.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Señor Voorhees;4078305 said:


> That's the thing, the vast majority of these blemishes are so mild that bumping it into anything and getting the first "real" scratch would still be a massive disappointment.
> 
> I feel it's worth mentioning that mostly EU folks are the ones complaining about price vs quality, which makes sense given the price they're paying. Unfortunately, it's still just a $999 guitar, so you get $999 quality. Not the 1300-1800, or whatever the hell it is they're paying, quality. Taxes/duties/all that fun stuff has nothing to do with the actual price of the guitar. EU folks be gettin' the shaft in that regard. It's not worth slamming the guitar over however, imho.



I totally agree with you it has nothing to do with the guitar, more with the marketing & pricing. To see how other guitar models fare between US & EU I went on and compared prices from Sweetwater & Thomann UK. Here is what I found:

1. The Ibanez SIX28FDBG S8, an 8-string that is sold for $1099 in US, is 918 Euro at Thomann UK. The KM-7 is $999 but 1285 Euro!!!

2. ESP LTD Alexi Laiho sig. is $999 here in US, but 799 Euro at Thomann UK!!!

*BUT*

3. ESP LTD Andy James' sig. is $999 here in US, and 1145 Euro at Thomann!!!!!

So something weird is going on with the EU pricing and it doesn't seem to be straightforward conversion rates + VAT.


----------



## Imperiustemp

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I totally agree with you it has nothing to do with the guitar, more with the marketing & pricing. To see how other guitar models fare between US & EU I went on and compared prices from Sweetwater & Thomann UK. Here is what I found:
> 
> 1. The Ibanez SIX28FDBG S8, an 8-string that is sold for $1099 in US, is 918 Euro at Thomann UK. The KM-7 is $999 but 1285 Euro!!!
> 
> 2. ESP LTD Alexi Laiho sig. is $999 here in US, but 799 Euro at Thomann UK!!!
> 
> *BUT*
> 
> 3. ESP LTD Andy James' sig. is $999 here in US, and 1145 Euro at Thomann!!!!!
> 
> So something weird is going on with the EU pricing and it doesn't seem to be straightforward conversion rates + VAT.



Sir,

If i pay duties and taxes with international shipment from USA (bypassing all distributors) i wil pay the kM-7 about 1000&#8364; so not a good business yet.

American guys can stop complaining about issues and faults, they pay the KM-7 half of my price. But in my case only a stupid will pay a guitar 1300&#8364; with such problems, cosmetics or not (and i have the right to have a beautiful guitar too not only full functionally axe because i don't shit gold every morning). 999$ is a very low price and some issues can be ignored.

There are also lots of famous producing doing much faulty guitars too. 


As a wise man said in this thread: we had a lot of hype on this axe and in EU much of us was expecting a "boutique" product (and the reason was the big price that was announced by distributors and because of this specs), so excuse us if we buy other things (made in EU or the problem is the same).

So my question: would you pay KM-7 1767,83$ usd?


----------



## DocBach

Please, send back any KM7's with minor finish flaws (specifically ones in the satin black finish) back to wherever you bought them from...

...Here's hoping to snagging a minor blemished finish KM7 b-stock for a good price!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Man the people in Europe complaining about prices are really to ticking me off. Every guitar from the states and imports are more expensive there.

And yes I would pay 1700$ for the KM, because people were predicting around that much for it originally based on the specs. At 1k, it's currently a VALUE, 1700 might reflect the actual specs on the guitar better than it's current price. 

@Imperiustemp

I'm not sure why you're considering this when you can easily get a Mayones for the same price. And you honestly act like there's no such thing as a return policy over there. You got a guitar with flaws? You can either return it, get another one, or buy something else. As far as prices over there go, it's based on distributor deals and what they can work out, some brands have better deals based on better sellability over there BASED on current sales. So not Schecter's fault not enough people are buying their damn guitars over there.


----------



## Zado

DocBach said:


> Please, send back any KM7's with minor finish flaws (specifically ones in the satin black finish) back to wherever you bought them from...
> 
> ...Here's hoping to snagging a minor blemished finish KM7 b-stock for a good price!



There is a guy on ebay,a certain Tim Mauery,that used to sell B-Stock Schecters a couple of years ago; it was great,since you could purchase an high end model for a st00pid price...I got my hellraiser from him,and with taxes and duties added I spent 500&#8364;,and still I'm unable to find the defect for the guitar to be considered B-stock...that guy made great businness here in Italy,every single guy I know who played a schecter in the past,got at least one from him,and the scratches were really small.To be clear,something like this


2007 EPIPHONE LES PAUL STUDIO CHAMELEON ELECTRIC GUITAR BLUE GREEN PURPLE FINISH | eBay


is in plain horrific conditions compared to what i used to see from him,and the price is rather good anyway.

Now this guy's not selling Schecters anymore,which is meh of course.But what hurts me the most is that it seems like there's no more "B-stock" concept for schecters,now the instruments are always sold as brand new,mint condition,full priced. You have to decide if you want to keep it with the (sometimes) small blemishes,or wait to get a possibly mint new one.What's wrong with discounts? 




> 'm not sure why you're considering this when you can easily get a Mayones for the same price. *And you honestly act like there's no such thing as a return policy over there.* You got a guitar with flaws? You can either return it, get another one, or buy something else. As far as prices over there go, it's based on distributor deals and what they can work out, some brands have better deals based on better sellability over there BASED on current sales. So not Schecter's fault not enough people are buying their damn guitars over there.


Return policy depends on the amount of guitars of that kind the country has.The first KM-7 was delivered in Italy a Week ago,and that was the moment we new the its final price here for the first time.Of course there would be no chance to return it and get another one without waiting at least a couple of months.Yeah,you can return it and get something else,but really...wouldn't you pissed of if you were about purchasing,dunno,a JPXII as a huge petruci fan,and got a flawed one...you return it and they say "this is the only one we have,but dont worry,you can get a E-II horizon!".Maybe someone would gladly accept the trade,but I honestly wouldn't


----------



## Imperiustemp

Jonathan20022 said:


> Man the people in Europe complaining about prices are really to ticking me off. Every guitar from the states and imports are more expensive there.
> 
> And yes I would pay 1700$ for the KM, because people were predicting around that much for it originally based on the specs. At 1k, it's currently a VALUE, 1700 might reflect the actual specs on the guitar better than it's current price.
> 
> @Imperiustemp
> 
> I'm not sure why you're considering this when you can easily get a Mayones for the same price. And you honestly act like there's no such thing as a return policy over there. You got a guitar with flaws? You can either return it, get another one, or buy something else. As far as prices over there go, it's based on distributor deals and what they can work out, some brands have better deals based on better sellability over there BASED on current sales. So not Schecter's fault not enough people are buying their damn guitars over there.



I was considering this guitar, of course no more. I am now considering a guitar by masterbuilders here for other reasons but it's not a mayones, is a custom made but yes, i can have a mayones for near same price too and a JP7 for something more. 

Of course there are a return policy but much time to wait to get another guitar in return, about 3 month specially because is very rare at now, thus most of guitar shops have not a schecter at all, specially new 2014.'

So can't try, see, make a decision without any doubts.

You are right about not much people buying Schecter here. I am not critic with this guitar that rocks in general i am critic with the system making us european pay much more a guitar, but you americans can pay a Mayones just like us (or less). 

... I tried a hellraiser extreme, very very good, but hey! All these gnostic crosses makes me mad..


----------



## Jonathan20022

Zado said:


> Return policy depends on the amount of guitars of that kind the country has.The first KM-7 was delivered in Italy a Week ago,and that was the moment we new the its final price here for the first time.Of course there would be no chance to return it and get another one without waiting at least a couple of months.Yeah,you can return it and get something else,but really...wouldn't you pissed of if you were about purchasing,dunno,a JPXII as a huge petruci fan,and got a flawed one...you return it and they say "this is the only one we have,but dont worry,you can get a E-II horizon!".Maybe someone would gladly accept the trade,but I honestly wouldn't



When I say return Policy, I mean canceling the order. They'll still get you another one, and I'm fine with waiting a month or two for a replacement to arrive for what I want. If I buy from EBMM in Europe they'll make me another one or ship one if they have it ready to the shop for me. I'd imagine with Schecter it's the same thing. And another suggestion isn't a bad thing considering the shop can honestly do little to nothing in that situation. If we're on backorder until late July/Early August, we're in the same boat as you guys at this point besides the price.

Pissed? Yes. Throw a fit over it? No. There's quite a few other nice options that you can pursue if not for this guitar. Like the JL7 which is actually in stock right now at most places, still has great features and a great neck profile for the same exact price (Over here at least).



Imperiustemp said:


> I was considering this guitar, of course no more. I am now considering a guitar by masterbuilders here for other reasons but it's not a mayones, is a custom made but yes, i can have a mayones for near same price too and a JP7 for something more.
> 
> Of course there are a return policy but much time to wait to get another guitar in return, about 3 month specially because is very rare at now, thus most of guitar shops have not a schecter at all, specially new 2014.'
> 
> So can't try, see, make a decision without any doubts.
> 
> You are right about not much people buying Schecter here. I am not critic with this guitar that rocks in general i am critic with the system making us european pay much more a guitar, but you americans can pay a Mayones just like us (or less).
> 
> ... I tried a hellraiser extreme, very very good, but hey! All these gnostic crosses makes me mad..



Like I said before, I and anyone else who got one would be going through the same thing as you waiting on a new one because of it being back logged. I being in your shoes, and in that specific situation that hasn't actually happened to either of you. (Who knows, you might receive guitars with no flaws and be fine with it) I would go elsewhere.

In fact, that's exactly what I did. I was intent on the KM7, got a RIDICULOUS time frame that kept getting pushed back by Guitar Center. Then moved on to something else that I wanted as well.

Btw, for anyone who's ordering with Guitar Center. Words directly from a supervisor.

"We've been backlogged since late May/Early June for the upcoming run and have only received two guitars to fulfill those orders. So the website keeps pushing back the ETA because we keep getting more orders."

Production is just slow, if I need one in the future. I'll consider it when I can order it and get it within 5 days of ordering it.

AFAIK, Mayones is far more expensive here. Same concept, production happens in another country and for us in other countries to own it they pass on the costs of moving product into the recipient country to us the customers. Get more people to buy Schecters there and you'll start seeing more reasonable prices, Schecter as a business has no interest in losing money by eating import costs getting guitars out there, they have to make up cost to cover themselves until there is ample support and promise of any kind of profit.


----------



## Mayhew

Basically you guys are just complaining about living in Europe. This is no one's fault but you and your parents, not America, not Schecter, not the KM7 and not Keith Merrow and therefore doesn't belong in this thread. You guys should make your own thread somewhere where you can complain about your circumstances because it has literally nothing to do with this guitar. If you want American guitars at American prices the only solution is to live in America, nothing else. I live 10 minutes from the US border and we don't get a lot of the same gear and certainly not at the same prices but sometimes reality isn't worth complaining about. You'll find peace in accepting the reality of the situation when there's not a damn thing you can do about it so why bother? It is what it is guys.


----------



## Narian

Zado said:


> Now this guy's not selling Schecters anymore



Damn I got my Hellraiser off him as well (Canadian here) and was hoping to snag a B-Stock KM-7 if I ever saw one. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Zado

Narian said:


> Damn I got my Hellraiser off him as well (Canadian here) and was hoping to snag a B-Stock KM-7 if I ever saw one. Thanks for the heads up.



Unfortunately we can't count on him anymore


----------



## RustInPeace

Was supposed to deliver this week, Got pushed back to July 11th  But its all cool, I'm actually pretty patient .


----------



## Saxon

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Soon


Hey, Keith! Love the sound of your pickups on the KM-7. Reminds me of . . . your sound!

Had a great time seeing Conquering Dystopia in Cleveland. A friend handed me a drink, then all of the sudden during my favorite tune, Autarch, the crowd went nuts, started moshing, and my drink ended up on me and my friend! Ha! It's all good. You guys were fantastic. Too bad the room at the Agora did not do your music justice. We always complain about its acoustics. Got to talk to you after the show. You guys are cool, and your tunes are powerful.


----------



## RustInPeace

So depressed... I had sold my only 7 string and a bunch of other gear to pay for this, and a bunch of unexpected bills just came up. I cant afford to pick up my km-7 now. Life as a responsible adult


----------



## Tisca

One thing that needs to be said; STOP being OK with flawed products! If we keep buying it's not going to change. If you like to be ....ed over then grats, you're going to have an easy life. I also love the looks and specs of the KM-7 but I'm not buying one out of principle. 

I can buy a hardshell case from Thomann for 40&#8364; and flight case for 70&#8364;. How the hell a big company like Schecter (or whoever owns them) can't source a case for a few tens of euros I don't know. This no-case trend has to stop.


----------



## goherpsNderp

i'm having an issue where when i pluck my (high) B string, my (low) E string makes this high pitched resonance up near the tuners. it didn't do it when i first received it or after restringing it, but the last week or so it's cropped up.

i'm sick of putting rubber bands and hair ties and what not up there to silence those strings. does anyone know if there are foam/rubber strips i can buy that are exclusively for this purpose?


----------



## Electric Wizard

Tisca said:


> One thing that needs to be said; STOP being OK with flawed products! If we keep buying it's not going to change. If you like to be ....ed over then grats, you're going to have an easy life. I also love the looks and specs of the KM-7 but I'm not buying one out of principle.



One thing that needs to be said; STOP being OK with beating a dead horse! If we keep letting people post this tired vitriol the thread is not going to change!

There have been enough posts stating those same complaints, which aren't even valid to begin with. Nobody was "....ed over" because Schecter has been willing to exchange flawed guitars. You're not going to buy one, that's fine. There's no need to chastise those of us that did.



goherpsNderp said:


> i'm having an issue where when i pluck my (high) B string, my (low) E string makes this high pitched resonance up near the tuners. it didn't do it when i first received it or after restringing it, but the last week or so it's cropped up.
> 
> i'm sick of putting rubber bands and hair ties and what not up there to silence those strings. does anyone know if there are foam/rubber strips i can buy that are exclusively for this purpose?


GRUV GEAR · FretWraps String Muters / String Dampeners · MAKE LIFE GRUV
All About Us


----------



## goherpsNderp

Electric Wizard said:


> GRUV GEAR · FretWraps String Muters / String Dampeners · MAKE LIFE GRUV
> All About Us



but do those mute all the strings when you try to play them open? i just need the area between the nut and the tuners to shush.


----------



## stevexc

I was using pvc pipe insulation from home depot to make dampeners for my guitars, it's cheaper than "purpose made" stuff by a LONG shot, just requires a minimal amount of work.

This stuff, but obviously you don't need a full carton. I think a single piece is like $3 and like 3" long.


----------



## Electric Wizard

goherpsNderp said:


> but do those mute all the strings when you try to play them open? i just need the area between the nut and the tuners to shush.


Neither option affects open strings since they go behind the nut. Obviously the jimmy clip is stuck there, but you could pull fretwraps past the nut to mute strings if you ever did want that too.


----------



## goherpsNderp

Electric Wizard said:


> Neither option affects open strings since they go behind the nut. Obviously the jimmy clip is stuck there, but you could pull fretwraps past the nut to mute strings if you ever did want that too.



ahh okay, thanks! just ordered the 3-pack.


----------



## Tisca

Electric Wizard said:


> One thing that needs to be said; STOP being OK with beating a dead horse! If we keep letting people post this tired vitriol the thread is not going to change!
> 
> There have been enough posts stating those same complaints, which aren't even valid to begin with. Nobody was "....ed over" because Schecter has been willing to exchange flawed guitars. You're not going to buy one, that's fine. There's no need to chastise those of us that did.
> 
> 
> GRUV GEAR · FretWraps String Muters / String Dampeners · MAKE LIFE GRUV
> All About Us



F**k your dead horse. If you think I'm going to read every reply here you're mistaken. Only my complaints matter


----------



## Jonathan20022

Then send it to the Schecter Customer Service email address, because it most certainly doesn't matter here, Tisca


----------



## gigawhat

Tisca said:


> F**k your dead horse. If you think I'm going to read every reply here you're mistaken. Only my complaints matter



Actually, it's your dead horse. Fvck your lazy, selfish opinion. 

Again I'll say, I love mine. I sold my only seven string two months before I pre-ordered it, and then waited two months to get it after the pre-order. Got one of the first batch, had a few of the flaws, and was ok with it. I pre-ordered with the understanding that there could possibly be issues being the first run of a new series, and with the confidence that if there were, my dealer and/or Schecter would make it right. I got mine and some of my intonation screws were too short, I emailed Schecter on a Tuesday and had screws by the end of the week. I also have some paint overlap in a few places around the pickup cavities. It is literally unnoticeable from more than a few inches away. Not an issue, and even if it were, Schecter has already said they would replace any guitar someone wasn't happy with. Everything else about my KM-7 is fvcking amazing, and I'm well past the honeymoon phase.

So fine, don't buy one out of "principle". Your not screwing anyone but yourself out of a sweet guitar. Leaves more for the open-minded, un-principle-fettered people to buy.


----------



## Imperiustemp

This not customer service nor the schecter fan page. I think everyone should say his opinion like most forums do without being kicked in the ass. This is a km-7 thread so every info on this guitar is precious so accept them please. Thanks to people posting flaws i got the right answer at my question to buy or not.

Anyway,

Production of alla over the world is losing quality, i am not an expert of markets and economy but i'd like to see Schecter in the boutique segment, not the semi-pro. More like Music Man do i guess..


----------



## ImNotAhab

Right this thread is getting a bit heavy with the frank exchange of opinions so i would like to take things down a notch and remind everyone that Ryan Seacrest once tried to high five a blind gentleman and did as well as can be expected when he tried to salvage it... Enjoy.


----------



## Mayhew

But his eyes came out flawed. Sure he can sing but a singer should also have 20/20 vision. How is he supposed to point out all the flaws in the world? If we keep accepting children like this then the parents will never learn. They should have sent him back.


----------



## stevexc

Imperiustemp said:


> This not customer service nor the schecter fan page. I think everyone should say his opinion like most forums do without being kicked in the ass. This is a km-7 thread so every info on this guitar is precious so accept them please. Thanks to people posting flaws i got the right answer at my question to buy or not.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> Production of alla over the world is losing quality, i am not an expert of markets and economy but i'd like to see Schecter in the boutique segment, not the semi-pro. More like Music Man do i guess..



The answer was to buy, because you're guaranteed by Schecter that you will get a perfect instrument, right? Seeing as how they are replacing every single one that isn't perfect.


----------



## Noxon

So, let me get this straight... Schecter ....ed up some KM-7s, they are offering to exchange the ones that are indeed ....ed up to make it right, and some people are bitching about this; kicking each other in the balls over guitars that some posters don't even own? That sound about right?


----------



## Imperiustemp

stevexc said:


> The answer was to buy, because you're guaranteed by Schecter that you will get a perfect instrument, right? Seeing as how they are replacing every single one that isn't perfect.



Every seller in Europe replaces every instrument with flaws, even a 150$ one, in respect of legal warranty and europen customer protection so this argument was not resolutive. Thus i want a boutique product with no risks and SUPERIOR quality, not only a good working one. 

I was chosing between this, Music Man JP7, and italian masterworks production so i had to pump my budget up for the third.


In Europe we replace things with minor issues everytime, even potatoes.


----------



## Zado

A friend of mine got a purple hellraiser a week ago,and had some troubles with frets (not properly finished,so the guitar was making noise with low action).He could have replace it,but there were no others,so he went to a luthier.


The End


----------



## blckrnblckt

Schecter's 2014 line all look really nice


----------



## sicnarf

Guise, this is the KM-7 thread, not Schecter 2014 thread. 



Imperiustemp said:


> Every seller in Europe replaces every instrument with flaws, even a 150$ one, in respect of legal warranty and europen customer protection so this argument was not resolutive. Thus i want a boutique product with no risks and SUPERIOR quality, not only a good working one.
> 
> I was chosing between this, Music Man JP7, and italian masterworks production so i had to pump my budget up for the third.
> 
> 
> In Europe we replace things with minor issues everytime, even potatoes.



That's nice and all, but how are you going to compare a mass-produced MIK, a MIA, and a completely custom guitar when they're all different in terms of level and at significantly different price points?!


----------



## gigawhat

Imperiustemp said:


> Every seller in Europe replaces every instrument with flaws, even a 150$ one, in respect of legal warranty and europen customer protection so this argument was not resolutive. Thus i want a boutique product with no risks and SUPERIOR quality, not only a good working one.
> 
> I was chosing between this, Music Man JP7, and italian masterworks production so i had to pump my budget up for the third.
> 
> 
> In Europe we replace things with minor issues everytime, even potatoes.



If you want a Boutique-quality Schecter, buy a Schecter USA production or custom, and stop expecting custom guitar quality from a line of import guitars made in Korea priced mostly under $1,000. That is the most unrealistic expectation I have heard in a long time. 

And if flawed guitars get replaced, then I'm not sure I see your issue here. Or is it that you expect 100% complete perfection in everything, everywhere? If so, prepare to be insanely disappointed your whole life.


----------



## miked

Got mine replaced and it is an amazing guitar! Flawless as well.dcgl. Is the best dealer around.


----------



## Imperiustemp

gigawhat said:


> If you want a Boutique-quality Schecter, buy a Schecter USA production or custom, and stop expecting custom guitar quality from a line of import guitars made in Korea priced mostly under $1,000. That is the most unrealistic expectation I have heard in a long time.
> 
> And if flawed guitars get replaced, then I'm not sure I see your issue here. Or is it that you expect 100% complete perfection in everything, everywhere? If so, prepare to be insanely disappointed your whole life.



Schecter was famous to bring us custom quality at low prices, i tried a hellraiser extreme and was absolutely with no issues or visible flaws, exactly like Music man do mass producing. So i was expecting like hex, but i was wrong. That's all.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

My main KM7 guitars looked real pretty when I first got them. Then they got thrown around for about 6 weeks on tour. Whatever tiny cosmetic flaws they might have had on day one are completely eclipsed by the fact that I went out and played the shit out of them. They have plenty of blemishes now. 

I think guitars like the KM7 are meant to be played, not stared at. Unless of course, you're a collector. If that's the case, a mass-produced MIK guitar is a poor choice. Save up and buy a custom shop. 

My goal was to bring awesome specs that you won't find on any other guitar at import prices. If small, occasional paint imperfections are a big deal to you, you might not want to buy any MIK import guitar. Ever. Expecting it to stand up to the level of detail of an MIA or full custom is unrealistic. However, you can get 3 KM7 guitars for the price of a JP7 here where I live. So, comparing the two seems silly to me. 

For those who have "champagne dreams, beer money", the KM7 is probably the best guitar you'll find. I have many high-end guitars, and still prefer the feel and sound of the KM7. The neck on it is perfect to me, and the tone is savage.


----------



## Imperiustemp

Me, as the most critic here, i have to conclude as following:

This is the best choice for American price of all 7 string. Stop. So American guys stop talking and buy one.

... Sorrying with Keith i save up for custom..


----------



## Jonathan20022

People expecting custom shop quality from MIK Imports 

As said before, if you want perfection with >5% chance of having ANYTHING wrong with it, go to an ACTUAL Custom Shop.

Edit: Referring to the Schecter Custom Shop


----------



## Zado

Jonathan20022 said:


> People expecting custom shop quality from MIK Imports
> 
> As said before, if you want perfection with >5% chance of having ANYTHING wrong with it, go to an ACTUAL Custom Shop.



He was not saying "I want a MIK guitar to be on par with a 4k one",the point was just the finish quality compared to other schecters he has played,that's all


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Jonathan20022 said:


> People expecting custom shop quality from MIK Imports
> 
> As said before, if you want perfection with >5% chance of having ANYTHING wrong with it, go to an ACTUAL Custom Shop.



I dunno though... I guess it depends on the custom shop you go with. I've had several CS guitars over the years that came with quite a few noticeable flaws. Some of them were "functional" flaws as well. Not even exaggerating. The fit and finish on my personal KM7 guitars is actually better than some of the custom guitars I've owned. I think people just might be expecting too much out of it. It's wood and metal, constructed by humans in a factory. They're going to reflect that occasionally. To be honest, I only have one custom shop guitar that I can say is (was) truly flawless. Its a master-built Mayones with a $7000 msrp. Seven times the price of a KM7 guitar. But, with how much time I spend with a guitar in my hands these days, I'd much rather play the KM7. It plays and sounds better for what I do, and if I break it, I can get another exactly like it again. The KM7 is a players guitar, not a boutique instrument you hang on your wall to impress people.


----------



## Jonathan20022

^ Really well put Keith, guitars are meant to be played. There's a clear difference between a functional flaw, and what people are getting riled up over. I totally believe you when you say the KM is leaps and bounds above some of the other instruments you've owned.

I don't see the appeal of babying gear to the point where you're basically scanning the instrument for any possible things that might have happened to it. I used to be that way with my first really nice instruments, but overtime I just play them wipe them down when I'm done playing and go through the general TLC every string change.

Let me just say, the only reason I backed out of the KM7 was because of my own impatience and not wanting to deal with Guitar Center's ever-changing estimates


----------



## Imperiustemp

Jonathan20022 said:


> People expecting custom shop quality from MIK Imports
> 
> As said before, if you want perfection with >5% chance of having ANYTHING wrong with it, go to an ACTUAL Custom Shop.
> 
> Edit: Referring to the Schecter Custom Shop



Why nobody understands my point? 

Is because my bad english?


I will buy custom shop for 300 difference! I am not american, i pay full price. I could get a RAN crusher at 100$ less than a Schecter. Just for example..

But american guys: will pay less for a best spec guitar that in other brands you will pay 2000 so yes, km-7 is very cheap and full functionally. So i agree with Keith in all argumentations and convinced me more, these guitars are built to be played but people like me, have not that time in all days. My future axe will be on a wall for most of time because of study and work but on the saturday night i will go with my super boutique stratospheric one to rock on stage and let all know how much weaks are my playing skills. 

For Keith: the design is so beautiful i think on the wall will stay pretty good too in order to impress friends and ladies. Dat finish in white.... Sbaaav...


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Yeah, we get that. You're not the first person from EU complaining that the price is to high. Unfortunately that's not Schecter's, Keith's, or the guitar's fault. You might as well be complaining to a brick wall, because it'll accomplish the same thing. 

We get it. You fine folks over seas are getting the shaft. Just don't buy one and get your Ran's and Mayones for prices we can only dream of.


----------



## Imperiustemp

Señor Voorhees;4086854 said:


> Yeah, we get that. You're not the first person from EU complaining that the price is to high. Unfortunately that's not Schecter's, Keith's, or the guitar's fault. You might as well be complaining to a brick wall, because it'll accomplish the same thing.
> 
> We get it. You fine folks over seas are getting the shaft. Just don't buy one and get your Ran's and Mayones for prices we can only dream of.



Damn.. Next time i will born American.. 


Aniway: now it's time for HD videos..


----------



## Zinter

I've had a KM-7 for about a month now and I'm still extremely satisfied with the quality of it. The fretwork is impeccable (plays far better than my C-7 blackjack atx VRS due to the SS frets) and the finish is amazing. I love these satin finishes so much I'm getting my Gibson Gothic's neck redone to copy the SLS necks finish. Overall excellent choices in parts, materials, relative cost, focus on tone and aesthetics. The pickups are voiced perfectly for the wood combination and provide killer lead tone. 

Thank you very very much Keith, I'm writing my first album with your guitar and it's just a joy to play.

The complaints in this thread, as has been said before, are largely based on the fact that import fees exist. I paid like $300 to get one to Canada, on top of $1150 CAD for the guitar. The guitar costs $1150 CAD to me. Not 1450, that was importing it to me... I COULD have gambled buying across the border and not declaring it. That's just life living outside USA.


----------



## Imperiustemp

Zinter said:


> I've had a KM-7 for about a month now and I'm still extremely satisfied with the quality of it. The fretwork is impeccable (plays far better than my C-7 blackjack atx VRS due to the SS frets) and the finish is amazing. I love these satin finishes so much I'm getting my Gibson Gothic's neck redone to copy the SLS necks finish. Overall excellent choices in parts, materials, relative cost, focus on tone and aesthetics. The pickups are voiced perfectly for the wood combination and provide killer lead tone.
> 
> Thank you very very much Keith, I'm writing my first album with your guitar and it's just a joy to play.
> 
> The complaints in this thread, as has been said before, are largely based on the fact that import fees exist. I paid like $300 to get one to Canada, on top of $1150 CAD for the guitar. The guitar costs $1150 CAD to me. Not 1450, that was importing it to me... I COULD have gambled buying across the border and not declaring it. That's just life living outside USA.



Only faults are the Governments here but as someone said we can beat a wall with head without results. 

Aniway if in future my friend goes in USA, he will bring me KM-6 so, about this, question for master Keith:

Scale 25,5 or more ?


----------



## ImNotAhab

Imperiustemp said:


> Only faults are the Governments here but as someone said we can beat a wall with head without results.
> 
> Aniway if in future my friend goes in USA, he will bring me KM-6 so, about this, question for master Keith:
> 
> Scale 25,5 or more ?



Thats a bloody good question. Also, what length would the KM8 have if it exists? 28 seems really long to me.


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

I've been playing the shit out of mine for the two weeks I've had it now, and I still can't believe that this guitar has the specs that it does, looks the way that it does, plays the way it does, and FEELS the way it does, for what it costs. Granted, I may have gotten lucky in that mine has no finish flaws, but I'm absolutely confident that if it had any, I'd be fine with it based on the way it plays and sounds.

FYI, if any of you jam through a 6505+, I HIGHLY recommend jamming this guitar through the crunch channel and boosting it with a TS9. It's godlike.


----------



## Imperiustemp

ImNotAhab said:


> Thats a bloody good question. Also, what length would the KM8 have if it exists? 28 seems really long to me.



I'd prefer a 25,5 fixed 16" radius for 6 strings


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Señor Voorhees;4086854 said:


> Yeah, we get that. You're not the first person from EU complaining that the price is to high. Unfortunately that's *not Schecter's*, Keith's, or the guitar's fault.
> 
> ...



How do we know that (it's not because of Schecter)? The hiked price could be due simply to the fact that Schecters in EU have to be shipped through the US first. Other companies, e.g. Ibanez, and even ESP (same owner & factories as Schecter) in some cases, seem to have a better correlation between EU & US pricing.

I'm in the US, fortunately, and the only reason I don't have a KM7 right now is that I'm saving for one. But at the same time I totally see that it is overpriced in EU. Someone at Schecter should be looking at why this is the case, that's all.


----------



## Zado

> Other companies, e.g. Ibanez, and even ESP (same owner & factories as Schecter) in some cases, seem to have a better correlation between EU & US pricing.


Yep,for example Guitars Rebellion sales E-II models for quite interesting prices

eg.



> ESP E-II Standard Series
> E-II Eclipse II USA CTM Reindeer Blue EMG - PHOTO GALLERY - 1499&#8364; - BUY IT NOW!
> E-II Eclipse II CTM Snow White - SOLD!
> E-II Eclipse II CTM Black Satin n°1 - SOLD!
> E-II Eclipse II CTM Black Satin n°2 - SOLD!
> E-II Eclipse II 24-7 Black Satin LEFTY - SOLD!
> E-II Eclipse II 24-7 Black Satin - PHOTO GALLERY - 1669&#8364; - BUY IT NOW!
> E-II HRF NT-8B Black - PHOTO GALLERY - 1759&#8364; - BUY IT NOW!
> 
> E-II Horizon FR Snow White S.Duncan - PHOTO GALLERY - 1545&#8364; - BUY IT NOW!
> E-II M-II CTM Black - PHOTO GALLERY - 1599&#8364; - BUY IT NOW!
> 
> E-II ST-2 Maple See Thru Black - PHOTO GALLERY - 1745&#8364; - BUY IT NOW!



Which is not that much more than a korean Hellraiser extreme for example (which is around 1400&#8364; in EU...100&#8364; more and you have an E-II afterall


----------



## Iamatlas

Well here in Oz I'm about to pay $1800AUD for one with an official schecter OHSC. ~$1600 for the guitar alone. Still better value than 95% of other guitars.


----------



## stevexc

Zinter said:


> The complaints in this thread, as has been said before, are largely based on the fact that import fees exist. I paid like $300 to get one to Canada, on top of $1150 CAD for the guitar. The guitar costs $1150 CAD to me. Not 1450, that was importing it to me... I COULD have gambled buying across the border and not declaring it. That's just life living outside USA.



Just throwing it out there for other Canadians - AXE has it for 1174 with free shipping cross country (provinces only) if it's not worth it to you to pay extra to get it sooner as it's on order right now. Should be more arriving beginning of august but keep in mind I am not associated with AXE in any official capacity so that date may be off and that's not their fault.

You probably wanted yours sooner than you could have gotten it from AXE though which is fair.


----------



## donray1527

I saw CD a few weeks back with AAL. Gotta say that the KM7 looks sexy AF in person.


----------



## Zinter

stevexc said:


> Just throwing it out there for other Canadians - AXE has it for 1174 with free shipping cross country (provinces only) if it's not worth it to you to pay extra to get it sooner as it's on order right now. Should be more arriving beginning of august but keep in mind I am not associated with AXE in any official capacity so that date may be off and that's not their fault.
> 
> You probably wanted yours sooner than you could have gotten it from AXE though which is fair.



That's a decent option if you want to wait, but you might still get that extra $300 I'm talking about. I could have paid $50 brokerage, but UPS hit me with $300 in brokerage alone so that's where that number comes from. Be aware that many shipping companies will do that too, I only paid $40 for shipping and it was supposed to be through USPS > Canada Post haha.

Edit: wanted to mention, Canada post charges a FLAT RATE of $5 or $8 depending on the size...


----------



## Zinter

and because this thread has been derailed, here's my KM-7 with my red blackjack for Canada Day. This thread needs MORE KM-7s!


----------



## Mayhew

That extra $300 you paid UPS for brokerage includes their fee plus your provincial and federal sales tax around %13(or HST if your province has that) plus import duties which is another 17% because it's not made in the US. That adds up to 30% tax plus the $50 brokerage fee on top of whatever price you paid for the guitar. Shipping companies pay all your taxes and duties to the gov't in order to allow your shipment to clear customs on their behalf. You then pay them back those taxes plus the brokerage fee for that service. Had you bought it from Axe you'd pay $1174 plus sales tax and save that extra %17 duty (as they would've paid it already and been included in the Canadian list price). When you import anything somebody has to pay those taxes of the destination country whether it's you or the company that sold it. Sweet looking pair of guitars though.


----------



## Zinter

Mayhew said:


> That extra $300 you paid UPS for brokerage includes their fee plus your provincial and federal sales tax around %13(or HST if your province has that) plus import duties which is another 17% because it's not made in the US. That adds up to 30% tax plus the $50 brokerage fee on top of whatever price you paid for the guitar. Shipping companies pay all your taxes and duties to the gov't in order to allow your shipment to clear customs on their behalf. You then pay them back those taxes plus the brokerage fee for that service. Had you bought it from Axe you'd pay $1174 plus sales tax and save that extra %17 duty (as they would've paid it already and been included in the Canadian list price). When you import anything somebody has to pay those taxes of the destination country whether it's you or the company that sold it. Sweet looking pair of guitars though.



Duty was listed as about $47, which was all the tax according to UPS. UPS admitted to me they charge a percentage based brokerage fee and that was fully what it was. The person on the phoneline said I could get about $254 back if I went to Ft. Erie and signed the paperwork (therefore brokering it myself I think). Anyways, PM me if you wanna talk about this its just numbers and we're re-derailing now


----------



## ImNotAhab

Zinter said:


> Duty was listed as about $47, which was all the tax according to UPS. UPS admitted to me they charge a percentage based brokerage fee and that was fully what it was. The person on the phoneline said I could get about $254 back if I went to Ft. Erie and signed the paperwork (therefore brokering it myself I think). Anyways, PM me if you wanna talk about this its just numbers and we're re-derailing now



I was going to add that you can do your own brokerage and save some cash. UPS are pack of cowboys pulling shite like that.


----------



## Zado

Zinter said:


> and because this thread has been derailed, here's my KM-7 with my red blackjack for Canada Day. This thread needs MORE KM-7s!



Damm is the new ATX THAT cool??


----------



## stevexc

Zinter said:


> That's a decent option if you want to wait, but you might still get that extra $300 I'm talking about. I could have paid $50 brokerage, but UPS hit me with $300 in brokerage alone so that's where that number comes from. Be aware that many shipping companies will do that too, I only paid $40 for shipping and it was supposed to be through USPS > Canada Post haha.
> 
> Edit: wanted to mention, Canada post charges a FLAT RATE of $5 or $8 depending on the size...



You would pay $0 brokerage ordering from AXE - they're in Canada, as are you. And Canada Post's shipping cost isn't relevant if the retailer is picking up the tab, as AXE is... so it's just gst/hst depending on your province

Regardless, my point is that for all CANADIAN customers, the CANADIAN retailer AXE Music has the KM-7 for $1174 (+ gst/hst) with free shipping (if you're not in the territories), new units arriving first week of August ish.


----------



## RustInPeace

I was going to get my KM-7 for well less than Axe's price  but I still had to cancel, damn dental surgery! Im still getting a Banshee 7 next week though


----------



## gigawhat

I too, think this thread needs more KM-7 in it.

Here is a few pics I took yesterday of my KM-7 with Lace pickups.















Anybody else mod their KM-7 yet? I have a few more plans for mine to make it extra-classy.


----------



## Mayhew

For future reference: To anyone who posts their new RGD's or KM7's and says "Well you guys have all seen these a bunch so I won't bother with too many pics" you are WRONG! These guitars are gorgeous and pics of them never get old. I'm waiting for the KM6 and even though I've seen tons of pics I still don't know which to get, the black or the white. Both look awesome. Keep those pics coming.


----------



## ImNotAhab

gigawhat said:


> I too, think this thread needs more KM-7 in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else mod their KM-7 yet? I have a few more plans for mine to make it extra-classy.



That wood! What ideas!?


----------



## Zinter

gigawhat said:


> I too, think this thread needs more KM-7 in it.
> 
> Here is a few pics I took yesterday of my KM-7 with Lace pickups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else mod their KM-7 yet? I have a few more plans for mine to make it extra-classy.



I'm on the edge about getting BKPs, the set in it are quite nice but I find the neck a little low output for my taste. It's a good match but I may throw an aftermath set in this, I've never gotten half the dynamics out of any other brand of pickup. What other mods can you really do to this?  I wouldn't wanna change the finish on the neck personally.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Giga - love the two knob setup. Is the second a rotary switch, or a tone knob with push/pull for switching? How are the Laces for that matter?

I'm debating a pickup swap as well. Can't decide if I like the Duncans, but I want to stick with covered pups which doesn't leave a lot of options that aren't expensive.


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

Mayhew said:


> For future reference: To anyone who posts their new RGD's or KM7's and says "Well you guys have all seen these a bunch so I won't bother with too many pics" you are WRONG! These guitars are gorgeous and pics of them never get old. I'm waiting for the KM6 and even though I've seen tons of pics I still don't know which to get, the black or the white. Both look awesome. Keep those pics coming.


 
Ask and ye shall receive. I should add that this one has no finish flaws, no sound issues, and the hipshot screws appear to be just fine. It's as flawless as I think a MIK production guitar can be, IMO. Plays and sounds fantastic.


----------



## Ludo95

They look awesome! 
btw, IMO photos make no justice, I saw two of them at Keith and Jeff's Europe clinic on March and they were way cooler than I was expecting.
Here's 2 of the pics I took (shitty phone camera quality btw )











Anyway guys, has been some months since the KM-7 has been released, what are your opinions about it? to what kind of player would you recommend it?


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

I'd recommend it to anyone who wants a great playing and sounding guitar on the cheap. If you're not used to slightly extended scales, it might take a minute or two to adjust to that, but other than that, you're golden. The satin finish on the back of the neck feels like an almost unfinished neck. All the tones in it are great, including the coil tap on the Sentient, which cleans up wonderfully depending on your pick attack. It's just an all around solid guitar.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I recommend it to anyone who plays rhythm. You can get some good lead tones out of it as well, but this thing excels at rhythm stuff. I don't think I've ever played a better rhythm guitar.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Here's a pic for ya


----------



## ImNotAhab

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Here's a pic for ya



Show off.


----------



## SonicBlur

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Here's a pic for ya



Thanks for the wallpaper, LOL!


----------



## Zinter

Zado said:


> Damm is the new ATX THAT cool??



I love it, I did put in the 57-7 / 66-7 set though. Amazing rhythm guitar for me. The neck is a little thicker than my KM-7 and it sounds more full when playing chords (the body is ~10mm or so thicker). The blackouts it was shipped with were lame...


----------



## Mayhew

That whole room is boner inducing Keith. Ask and you shall receive I guess. Cheers guys. It is now plainly obvious that the only solution is a white 6 and a black 7. They just look too damn good and complement each other perfectly not to have one of each. I both damn you and applaud you Keith for what making an affordable axe with killer specs and aesthetics has done to my GAS.


----------



## gigawhat

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Here's a pic for ya
> 
> _Insert sweet ass guitar porn here._



Do mine eyes deceive me, or is that a white and a black KM-6 trying to hide at the bottom of that dog-pile?


----------



## Zado

gigawhat said:


> Do mine eyes deceive me, or is that a white and a black KM-6 trying to hide at the bottom of that dog-pile?



Yep,totally 6 saddles there


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Here's a pic for ya



Damn. Just damn. IF there is any proof needed that an artist uses their signature gear, there it is. Add a few more color options and you'll look like Steve Vai...


----------



## Mayhew

gigawhat said:


> Do mine eyes deceive me, or is that a white and a black KM-6 trying to hide at the bottom of that dog-pile?



There's a pic in here somewhere of two prototype 6's lined up on the floor with a banshee. Keith also has a video on YouTube where he's demo'ing the Seymour Duncan Slug Pickup in a white KM6 that looks and sounds killer.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Mayhew said:


> There's a pic in here somewhere of two prototype 6's lined up on the floor with a banshee. Keith also has a video on YouTube where he's demo'ing the Seymour Duncan Slug Pickup in a white KM6 that looks and sounds killer.



You mean this one, awesome vid. Is it me or does the spacing of the highest frets imply that it's a 26.5" scale?


----------



## Zado

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> *Add a few more color *options and you'll look like Steve Vai...



to this topic,scientists have proof that satin flamed green finish looks immense


----------



## break

So for some good news on the broken KM-7 I posted a few pages back... had it's replacement arrive on Friday without a scratch!

Best guitar I've ever played.


----------



## wilch

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Here's a pic for ya



Guitars, whatever.. EVENT [email protected]#!!! 


(still, love the guitars. But, you didn't have Opals the last time I checked!)


----------



## Ludo95

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Here's a pic for ya



Photoshop   




Anyway, they look great dudes!
@break: Glad to hear you got it replaced!
@Stuck_in_a_dream: it's difficult to say from the vid, we have to ask Keith for it... he was in doubt if going for a 25.5 or 26.5 about 3-4 months ago,
maybe he has decided


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Zado said:


> to this topic,scientists have proof that satin flamed green finish looks immense



 It does look immense! I love that guitar. Should've pulled the trigger when I had the chance, money, and it was up for $2600!?!

I personally wouldn't mind more color options in satin. Without them he can't make a harmony hut with all those signature axes piling up. And something makes me think Keith would call his studio "The Riff Factory".


----------



## Imperiustemp




----------



## kylea1

does anyone know if the covers on the pickups can be taken off? the finish is wearing away on the pup covers. thanks!


----------



## gigawhat

kylea1 said:


> does anyone know if the covers on the pickups can be taken off? the finish is wearing away on the pup covers. thanks!



Nope, if you want them without covers, your gonna have to buy an open coil set.


----------



## Knut_Wuchtig

kylea1 said:


> does anyone know if the covers on the pickups can be taken off? the finish is wearing away on the pup covers. thanks!



I had the same "problem" and yes you can remove the covers, but they are soldered, waxed and there is no tape around the pickup. I have to say that I think they sound a little bit better without the covers but seem to be a little bit microphonic as well (although I'm not sure if that was already the case with the covers on).


----------



## oversteve

simply unsolder two bits on the back side, pull the covers, clean the excess was from the pickups with some spirit and you're good to go


----------



## ImNotAhab

Anybody get a new KM in Canada last couple days? Mine is supposed to be here tomorrow. Fingers crossed. I'll be out the the country regardless but it would be nice to come home to!


----------



## Animus

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Here's a pic for ya



May I ask what brand and model chair that is in your studio? I am looking for something just like that with movable armrests.

Nice guitars!


----------



## androponic

this one looks really close to that chair.
Staples® Torrent


----------



## RustInPeace

ImNotAhab said:


> Anybody get a new KM in Canada last couple days? Mine is supposed to be here tomorrow. Fingers crossed. I'll be out the the country regardless but it would be nice to come home to!



I'll be receiving a white one next week by Friday at the latest.


----------



## Pikka Bird

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Damn. Just damn. IF there is any proof needed that an artist uses their signature gear, there it is. Add a few more color options and you'll look like Steve Vai...



One fewer and he'd be like YJM. 




kylea1 said:


> does anyone know if the covers on the pickups can be taken off? the finish is wearing away on the pup covers. thanks!



Out of curiosity, what does that look like?


----------



## hayday24

I have this guitar and I love it!


----------



## Ludo95

Pikka Bird said:


> Out of curiosity, what does that look like?



It should look like the first prototype, that hadn't pickup covers:










BTW, contact Seymour Duncan ( oh shut, probably Keith himself will reply you as he works at the technical support for Seymour Duncan ) and ask them the best way to take the covers off! I'm pretty sure you can do that somehow BTW


----------



## Veritech Zero

I WAS going to post up a NGD here earlier today with my new KM-7 and a demo comparing my Ironheart and 5153. But as I cranked the volume and gain for the first time with the KM-7 it squealed like no one's business. I took it back to DrumCityGuitarLand where I bought it and told them what was going on, they compared it to all the new ones they had just gotten in, and they all squealed to some degree at varying frequencies. Well they got a hold of Schecter to see what was going on, and it turns out they got a bad batch of Nazguls and Sentients from Seymour Duncan, and they are shipping me a new set asap. DrumCity said they would do the pickup swap no charge when they came in instead of having me send my guitar out to schecter to get the work done.

So just an FYI for anyone who bought one recently or is about to buy one, it looks like those with a serial number starting with W1404XXXX (April 2014 batch) have a good chance that they got defective pickups. ANYWAYS, it was obviously cool that Schecter was willing to work out the best solution for me, NGD to come soonish


----------



## stickler

Wow, one has to wonder how these pickups made it through QC?


----------



## Veritech Zero

Yeah I have no idea, I didn't ask too many questions since I was getting taken care of. I'll let DrumCity do the asking, Jason seemed a little upset that they had known about the issue but didn't let him know.


----------



## Saxon

Oh Shite. I've got a W1404xxxx. I didn't notice anything, but never really cranked the gain on the amp. What should I listen for?


----------



## Zalbu

I have a quick question about locking tuners and I might as well ask here. From what I can tell you only have to lock down the string when you've changed them, correct? So it's not like a locking trem where you have to unlock it before tuning it?


----------



## technomancer

Zalbu said:


> I have a quick question about locking tuners and I might as well ask here. From what I can tell you only have to lock down the string when you've changed them, correct? So it's not like a locking trem where you have to unlock it before tuning it?



Nope you don't unlock the tuner to tune. The lock is what holds the string in the post (since you don't wrap a locking tuner like you do a non-locking) so unlocking it with the string under tension would not be good.


----------



## Veritech Zero

Saxon said:


> Oh Shite. I've got a W1404xxxx. I didn't notice anything, but never really cranked the gain on the amp. What should I listen for?


Easiest way would be turn up the volume and gain, and can you keep the guitar quiet with your hands? The problem we were running into with them was that even if you completely muted the strings it would still give tons of feedback. It was frequency dependent too, it would feedback at all EQ settings, but if you had it just right you could ONLY hear the feedback, even when you were playing it. Again, I only found out when I cranked it up a little past bedroom levels, at low volume levels it didn't do it. You might be lucky, not all of them shipped with bad pickups.


----------



## punisher911

Finally played one. GC here in Roseville, MI has a black one. Definitely the clearest low B string I've ever played. This was in drop A even. Imagine my surprise, a guitar at GC was drop tuned. Lol. 

Anyway, I ran it through a 6505 combo. Not sure about the amp, but I really liked the KM7


----------



## vash1053

No idea who Keith Merrow is, but he sure specced out an amazing guitar! Saw it in GC today and was immediately drawn to it-- it's absolutely gorgeous. Played like a dream as well. Ended up buying it on the spot.

GC was giving 15% off of anything in the store if you used their Preferred Player card, so I went on my way out the door for $849.


----------



## punisher911

vash1053 said:


> No idea who Keith Merrow is, but he sure specced out an amazing guitar!




I'm thinking this is sarcasm? Keith is Diabolics5150 here and was well known on this very forum for his youtube videos of him and his music. He was often shredding on Agiles and then on to custom made Rico Jrs and the like. Plus I noticed you are from Portland, same as Keith.... 

But back to the point.. I've played/owned Ibby 7s, Agile 7s in 25&27" scale, Washburn 7s, and a couple of Schecter 7s, but the KM 7 from Schecter is the most comfortable one I've played for sure.


----------



## Sang-Drax

I'm proud to say I pulled the trigger on a trans black one. It should be arriving before the end of next month - my first 7 in four years or so!


----------



## ImNotAhab

vash1053 said:


> No idea who Keith Merrow is, but he sure specced out an amazing guitar! Saw it in GC today and was immediately drawn to it-- it's absolutely gorgeous. Played like a dream as well. Ended up buying it on the spot.
> 
> GC was giving 15% off of anything in the store if you used their Preferred Player card, so I went on my way out the door for $849.



It says a lot that someone who doesn't even know Keith's stuff is still drawn to the guitar. Amazing specs. Mine is due to arrive this week (after what seems like a bajillion delays).

Enjoy your NGD dude.


----------



## Sang-Drax

ImNotAhab said:


> It says a lot that someone who doesn't even know Keith's stuff is still drawn to the guitar. Amazing specs. Mine is due to arrive this week (after what seems like a bajillion delays).
> 
> Enjoy your NGD dude.



TBH, I had read his name here and there, but I wasn't (well, I'm still not) familiar with his work. Also, I'm a former Schecter owner (a Blackjack 7), and this new model simply changed everything I didn't like about it, while adding better looks .


----------



## vash1053

punisher911 said:


> I'm thinking this is sarcasm? Keith is Diabolics5150 here and was well known on this very forum for his youtube videos of him and his music. He was often shredding on Agiles and then on to custom made Rico Jrs and the like. Plus I noticed you are from Portland, same as Keith....



No, sorry, I don't know who he is. But like I said, amazing guitar he specced out. I've never had a guitar kind of just "reach out" to me like this one did. Props to everyone who worked on it!


----------



## Forkface

vash1053 said:


> No, sorry, I don't know who he is. But like I said, amazing guitar he specced out. I've never had a guitar kind of just "reach out" to me like this one did. Props to everyone who worked on it!



Oh man. You're in for a treat 

Keith started a while ago doing videos on youtube for his songs, and his playing and compositions have only improved since then.
this is one of his early(ish) videos, still one of my favorite songs by him


currently, he plays with Jeff Loomis in a project called Conquering Dystopia, which is freakin nuts.




PS. I missed you guys


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ Wow, both songs feature some amazing riffs! I liked the Conquering Dystopia more, though I really wish they had picked someone better to write the drumlines


----------



## gigawhat

Sang-Drax said:


> ^ Wow, both songs feature some amazing riffs! I liked the Conquering Dystopia more, though I really wish they had picked someone better to write the drumlines



I dunno man, I think Alex Rudinger, the former drummer for the Faceless and current CD drummer, killed that shit personally, and I'm a stickler for technical drumming. In what way do you wish they were better?


----------



## Sang-Drax

gigawhat said:


> I dunno man, I think Alex Rudinger, the former drummer for the Faceless and current CD drummer, killed that shit personally, and I'm a stickler for technical drumming. In what way do you wish they were better?



It sounds fake to my ears. I'm not a fan of blast beating and ultra fast double bass drums though, so maybe it's just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Doombreed

Awaken the Stone King is awesome, thanks for sharing that, but I have the same problem as Sang-Drax with the Conquering Dystopia stuff unfortunately.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Ludo95 said:


> It should look like the first prototype, that hadn't pickup covers:



Thanks for the reply, but what I meant was what do the worn covers look like. I've seen uncovered pickups before, you know.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Sang-Drax said:


> It sounds fake to my ears. I'm not a fan of blast beating and ultra fast double bass drums though, so maybe it's just not my cup of tea.



I like blast beats and double bass, but I don't like the way the drums sound. Call me ridiculous, but they sound to perfect, almost electronic.

My opinion may be a little distorted though because I'm on a black metal binge right now lol.


Does DCGL charge tax? I'm scared to get my hopes up. Also, how do I make sure it comes with a case.. cause I want that case but I don't believe I have to buy it separate


----------



## HighGain510

MattThePenguin said:


> I like blast beats and double bass, but I don't like the way the drums sound. Call me ridiculous, but they sound to perfect, almost electronic.
> 
> My opinion may be a little distorted though because I'm on a black metal binge right now lol.
> 
> 
> Does DCGL charge tax? I'm scared to get my hopes up. Also, how do I make sure it comes with a case.. cause I want that case but I don't believe I have to buy it separate



I believe the Schecter hardshell is $118, the $999 price doesn't include the hardshell case.


----------



## HighGain510

I had a question for the folks who already have their KM-7's... have any of you played an EBMM JP7? Is the SLS-7 neck carve on these thinner than a JP7? I don't have access to try one of these first and I'm still on the fence about ordering one as I'd really prefer to only order one if I know I'm going to gel with the neck and that's my biggest issue with 7's in general is that the neck carve makes all the difference in the world for me.  

Curious if anyone wouldn't mind taking a shot of the profile of the neck from dead on sideways into the fretboard to show how thick it is? If anyone wouldn't mind doing that, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Evil Weasel

HighGain510 said:


> I had a question for the folks who already have their KM-7's... have any of you played an EBMM JP7? Is the SLS-7 neck carve on these thinner than a JP7? I don't have access to try one of these first and I'm still on the fence about ordering one as I'd really prefer to only order one if I know I'm going to gel with the neck and that's my biggest issue with 7's in general is that the neck carve makes all the difference in the world for me.
> 
> Curious if anyone wouldn't mind taking a shot of the profile of the neck from dead on sideways into the fretboard to show how thick it is? If anyone wouldn't mind doing that, I'd really appreciate it!



Schecter has the specs on the website. @ 1st Fret- .748 (19mm)/ @ 12th Fret- .787 (20mm)
Guitars : Keith Merrow KM-7

It really is insanely thin and flat. Thinner than any Ibanez 7 string I have tried including the prestige models. Not sure how it compares to a JP though.


----------



## HighGain510

Evil Weasel said:


> Schecter has the specs on the website. @ 1st Fret- .748&#8221; (19mm)/ @ 12th Fret- .787&#8221; (20mm)
> Guitars : Keith Merrow KM-7
> 
> It really is insanely thin and flat. Thinner than any Ibanez 7 string I have tried including the prestige models. Not sure how it compares to a JP though.



Ah good looking out, I hadn't seen that they posted that info on their site (haven't visited it recently )!  Unfortunately the JP7 page only lists neck width, nothing about the carve depth. That's why I was asking if anyone had played the two as the JP7 carve is definitely on the thinner side of things, even moreso on the JP12.


----------



## punisher911

I grew tired of waiting for a white KM-7 and bit the bullet and ordered a black one that Sweetwater had in stock. Last time they had white ones in they were gone before I could add to my cart. lol


----------



## HighGain510

punisher911 said:


> I grew tired of waiting for a white KM-7 and bit the bullet and ordered a black one that Sweetwater had in stock. Last time they had white ones in they were gone before I could add to my cart. lol



I'm still waiting as well and was tempted to grab a black one but their "comparison" dealio on the site was gone this morning? Not sure if they're updating/upgrading the site, but that functionality is gone which was crucial if I'm going to buy from them as I like seeing the weight and figuring before I buy as those are the two biggest factors (aside from my curiosity about the neck carve of course, that's really the only thing holding me back still ).  I was hoping to grab a white one but no one seems to have them except rando-stores on eBay...


----------



## punisher911

HighGain510 said:


> I'm still waiting as well and was tempted to grab a black one but their "comparison" dealio on the site was gone this morning? Not sure if they're updating/upgrading the site, but that functionality is gone which was crucial if I'm going to buy from them as I like seeing the weight and figuring before I buy as those are the two biggest factors (aside from my curiosity about the neck carve of course, that's really the only thing holding me back still ).  I was hoping to grab a white one but no one seems to have them except rando-stores on eBay...


 
It was gone because they had 2 of them and I bought the nicer figured one. It had heavier/black tiger stripes to it... Sorry..  

I have played one, can't really describe the neck carve in comparison to others. It's good though. Was able to fret standard 6 string chords and play to my mediocre ability with no sweat.


----------



## Veritech Zero

HighGain510 said:


> I'm still waiting as well and was tempted to grab a black one but their "comparison" dealio on the site was gone this morning? Not sure if they're updating/upgrading the site, but that functionality is gone which was crucial if I'm going to buy from them as I like seeing the weight and figuring before I buy as those are the two biggest factors (aside from my curiosity about the neck carve of course, that's really the only thing holding me back still ).  I was hoping to grab a white one but no one seems to have them except rando-stores on eBay...



Check Drumcityguitarland, That is where I got mine and last I was in there they had a few, and if my story about mine means anything it is that they will bend over backwards if anything goes wrong. Schecter DIAMOND SERIES SIGNATURE SERIES KEITH MERROW KM-7 Trans White Satin 2014 7-String Electric Guitar


----------



## break

gigawhat said:


> And to your last post, none of those things DO impact playability, the only issues so far that do were the intonation screws (resolved within a day) *and the guy receiving his with a snapped neck (Shipped halfway across the world in a shitty box). *


That was me.... and both the broken one (well, beside the broken neck) and my replacement were both flawless in their finish  

If you're worried about QC issues, go to your local guitar store and check it out. If it's not in stock, that's the unfortunate by-product of it being a fantastic guitar in hot demand.

So... if you're a stickler for a perfect finish, wait until you find a local store with one in stock and go and see/touch it before you buy.

Simple.


----------



## Doombreed

HighGain510 said:


> Ah good looking out, I hadn't seen that they posted that info on their site (haven't visited it recently )!  Unfortunately the JP7 page only lists neck width, nothing about the carve depth. That's why I was asking if anyone had played the two as the JP7 carve is definitely on the thinner side of things, even moreso on the JP12.



I've had a JPXI-7 and tried the KM-7 at Musikmesse earlier this year and would say they were both approximately the same neck thickness wise. Please keep in mind this is a very approximate guess as I didn't compare them directly and didn't have either in my hand for very long...

Hope it helps though.


----------



## punisher911

On the vehicle for delivery today..... I'll just leave these here....


----------



## HighGain510

Doombreed said:


> I've had a JPXI-7 and tried the KM-7 at Musikmesse earlier this year and would say they were both approximately the same neck thickness wise. Please keep in mind this is a very approximate guess as I didn't compare them directly and didn't have either in my hand for very long...
> 
> Hope it helps though.



Thanks! A gent on here sent me a very nice PM with pics comparing a few of the necks, sadly I think the KM7 neck is just too thin to work out well for me.  Sucks because on paper, the guitar is like the perfect 7!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I find the thinner neck profile really helps with the 26.5" scale and Schecters also have a wider fretboard than most 7 strings. Your in the states so it would be very easy to sell on if you don't like it.


----------



## gigawhat

HighGain510 said:


> Thanks! A gent on here sent me a very nice PM with pics comparing a few of the necks, sadly I think the KM7 neck is just too thin to work out well for me.  Sucks because on paper, the guitar is like the perfect 7!



I have to say I'm not one for really thin necks, my first decent 7 was a Hellraiser, and I loved that neck. I too was a little wary of the thinness of the KM-7, but the actual carve of the neck makes it not so bad. I can't play my '87 RG550 for more than an hour or so before my hand cramps like a mother. The KM-7 on the other hand, I can play all day and my hand feels fine as long as I warm up first and take little breaks. This even though they have roughly the same neck thickness. I'm sure being a tad bit wider helps some, too.

So don't discount it yet. I'd say hold judgement till you can actually try it out.
It's not just perfect on paper...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Compared to Ibanez necks, the KM-7 is also supposed to have a slight C-shape, compared to an Ibanez's D shape, which I'm pretty sure helps for comfort.


----------



## zilla

i couldn't play my old ibby 7421 for more than 10-15 minutes before my hand would cramp.

I had a blackjack SLS c7 and i could play all day every day without a problem. the km7 has the same neck contour.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Pikka Bird said:


> Thanks for the reply, but what I meant was what do the worn covers look like. I've seen uncovered pickups before, you know.


I noticed some wear on mine, took a pic for you. The copper is showing through slightly, I think it looks cool actually.







Also I couldn't resist taking a glamour shot.


----------



## SonicBlur

Damn...I originally wanted to hold out for the Trans White but couldn't be patient enough when a Trans Black arose...now I wish I waited.


----------



## HighGain510

gigawhat said:


> I have to say I'm not one for really thin necks, my first decent 7 was a Hellraiser, and I loved that neck. I too was a little wary of the thinness of the KM-7, but the actual carve of the neck makes it not so bad. I can't play my '87 RG550 for more than an hour or so before my hand cramps like a mother. The KM-7 on the other hand, I can play all day and my hand feels fine as long as I warm up first and take little breaks. This even though they have roughly the same neck thickness. I'm sure being a tad bit wider helps some, too.
> 
> So don't discount it yet. I'd say hold judgement till you can actually try it out.
> It's not just perfect on paper...



The GC's near me seem to stock a decent amount of Schecters, including some sig models. I might give them a shout to see if they have any plans to get one of these in, just don't think I want to deal with buying without playing one first as it would be a waste to have it shipped to me and immediately box it up to send it back if the neck turns out to be unplayable for me.  We'll see, as I said the specs at that price is pretty much perfect so I haven't entirely given up hope but right now short of playing one and loving the neck, it's not looking good!


----------



## Pikka Bird

Electric Wizard said:


> I noticed some wear on mine, took a pic for you. The copper is showing through slightly, I think it looks cool actually.



Definitely agreed. I might start to mind if the bridge wore through in a different colour eventually, but Hipshots are pretty hard-wearing so that'll take ages.


----------



## Acrid

Mine came in the mail yesterday. Can't put it down! First guitar I've ever had that I will be leaving stock


----------



## punisher911

Acrid said:


> Mine came in the mail yesterday. Can't put it down! First guitar I've ever had that I will be leaving stock




Same for me. Was playing this morning before work. Love this thing.
I'll post a NGD for this and my Zach Myers SE after I pick it up tomorrow...

Yeah that's right.. I got two of the hard to get new models this week... lol


----------



## ImNotAhab

Acrid said:


> Mine came in the mail yesterday. Can't put it down! First guitar I've ever had that I will be leaving stock





punisher911 said:


> Same for me. Was playing this morning before work. Love this thing.
> I'll post a NGD for this and my Zach Myers SE after I pick it up tomorrow...



Still waiting for mine. My patience has been sorely tested with this one. Wish it would hurry the feck up!

EDIT: Nevermind!






http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/276881-ngd-there-many-like-but-one-mine-km-content.html


----------



## punisher911

One of the features of this guitar that gets me going, is the offset inlays... 

I was part of the "Razar Guitar" fiasco from many years ago. This is exactly how I ordered my dot inlays to be. Bass side dots up to the 12th and treble side up to the 24th...also had the ss frets on my build too..


----------



## Saxon

punisher911 said:


> One of the features of this guitar that gets me going, is the offset inlays...
> 
> I was part of the "Razar Guitar" fiasco from many years ago. This is exactly how I ordered my dot inlays to be. Bass side dots up to the 12th and treble side up to the 24th...



What was the Razar Guitar fiasco?


----------



## punisher911

Saxon said:


> What was the Razar Guitar fiasco?



I'll pm you. I probably shouldn't have brought it up..


----------



## OceanMachene

Has anyone picked one of these up in lefty mode? I really want one, and the Schecter website says they have a LH version but they don't have any pics of it up yet.


----------



## SonicBlur

OceanMachene said:


> Has anyone picked one of these up in lefty mode? I really want one, and the Schecter website says they have a LH version but they don't have any pics of it up yet.



Never tried a lefty but I can't imagine that its not awesome! Best 7 string I've played in a LONG time!


----------



## Ludo95

OceanMachene said:


> Has anyone picked one of these up in lefty mode? I really want one, and the Schecter website says they have a LH version but they don't have any pics of it up yet.



I remember that a guy posted a NGD-thread of a lefty white KM-7 

EDIT:Here it is! 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/267981-ngd-left-handed-schecter-km7-56k.html


----------



## Velokki

Just gotta say; holy Jesus this guitar is immense, I just tried it at a friend's place. Just f'in immense. Can't really do much better for the price.


----------



## punisher911

Velokki said:


> Just gotta say; holy Jesus this guitar is immense, I just tried it at a friend's place. Just f'in immense. Can't really do much better for the price.



For any price as I'm concerned. I've owned a few 7s and played others at guitar center... None have played/sounded like this. I did like the blackout pup 25" Agile I bought from Keith Merrow a few years ago. It sounded great, but didn't play as well as this....although he did sand the blue finish off the neck and that made it nicer than a standard Agile.


----------



## punisher911

I love my 2 PRS SE guitars... Love love the necks... I wanted to love the SE 7 as well.. Just didn't sound good or play good to me...

It's the bowl of porridge that Goldilocks has been looking for. Not too hot, not too cold... The KM is just right..


----------



## Pikka Bird

Saxon said:


> What was the Razar Guitar fiasco?



I guess it's this? New luthier bites off more than he can chew, leaves people hanging indefinitely. A sordid but all too familiar tale.


----------



## HighGain510

punisher911 said:


> I'll pm you. I probably shouldn't have brought it up..





Pikka Bird said:


> I guess it's this? New luthier bites off more than he can chew, leaves people hanging indefinitely. A sordid but all too familiar tale.



Yep, that's the summary, but as punisher pointed out not the thread to discuss it as it's completely off-topic to the Merrow sig discussion. 

Back on-topic however, both Mikey and Ryan from the forum here stumbled across a black version at the Charlotte GC this weekend and told me it was incredible for the price. GAS MODE RE-ENGAGED!!!  They said the neck was thin but the profile was very comfortable just as several of you have said, so now since I have to head to my local GC today anyway I'm going to see if they have one in stock to play, and if not I'm going to inquire about having them order one so I can check it out finally.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Would the GC have any sls models? I've played the KM-7 and a six string avenger that both had sls profiles and they felt pretty comparable. If you can get your hands on any form of sls, I'd bet you'd get a good idea of how the KM7 feels.


----------



## AdenM

Super stoked on this, it came up on Ebay for a price I was willing to pay (It's an awesome guitar even at 1k, but I'm a semi-broke student lol) and I pretty much insta-bought it. It'll arrive a day before my birthday too, I'll be sure to post actual pics/soundclips when it gets here (and shots of the luminlays in action, there aren't enough of those).

Thanks for designing a sick guitar Keith!


----------



## gigawhat

AdenM said:


>


That's probably the most accurate picture of what the white one looks like in person that I've seen yet. I like the flame on it too. Make sure you show off dat ass when you get it!


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

I finally got to try one of these at the Guitar Center in Columbus, best 7 string I've ever played


----------



## chopeth

AdenM said:


> and shots of the luminlays in action, there aren't enough of those.



There you go:


----------



## Ludo95

I know that this thread is about the KM.7, but as I read that some guys are excited for the KM-6, here's some news for you:

DrumcityGuitarland announced that the KM-6 is gonna be here the next month!

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES SIGNATURE SERIES KEITH MERROW KM-6 Trans White Satin 2014 6-String Electric Guitar
Looks like it'll cost 50 bucks less than the KM-7! I don't still know if the scale length is gonna be 26.5'' or 25.5'' though.


----------



## gigawhat

I dunno, my eyes tell me that neck is a little longer than standard, based on the spacing of the pickups and distance from strap button to nut. Looks to be about the same as my KM-7. 

But we all know how accurate guesses based off of pictures on the internet can be.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Pretty sure that it will be 25.5, or at least the photo that they're showing is of a prototype of that length. Fortunately, Schecter's promo images for both models are at more or less the same angle, so I was able to do this comparison:






You can see the difference in where the bridge is located. KM-7 outline in red.


----------



## gigawhat

Nice! Judging by that it definitely looks like it lacks an inch on the KM-7.


----------



## RustInPeace

How did I not know that it has ....inG LUMINLAYS!!??!?!?!?! SUPER stoked to get mine in 2 weeks!


----------



## Wookieslayer

Ludo95 said:


> I know that this thread is about the KM.7, but as I read that some guys are excited for the KM-6, here's some news for you:
> 
> DrumcityGuitarland announced that the KM-6 is gonna be here the next month!
> 
> Schecter DIAMOND SERIES SIGNATURE SERIES KEITH MERROW KM-6 Trans White Satin 2014 6-String Electric Guitar
> Looks like it'll cost 50 bucks less than the KM-7! I don't still know if the scale length is gonna be 26.5'' or 25.5'' though.


----------



## Ludo95

Electric Wizard said:


> Pretty sure that it will be 25.5, or at least the photo that they're showing is of a prototype of that length. Fortunately, Schecter's promo images for both models are at more or less the same angle, so I was able to do this comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the difference in where the bridge is located. KM-7 outline in red.



Nice dude! 
BTW, DCGL updated the info on the website and it looks like the scale length is gonna be 25.5 ! And it'll have stainless steel frets as well!
Here's the full specs:
Frets: 24 Stainless Steel X-Jumbo 
Scale: 25.5&#8221; 
Pick-ups: Seymour Duncan &#8220;Blackened&#8221; Black Winter 
Body: Swamp Ash 
Colors: Satin Trans White w/Satin Black Back 
Construction: Set-Neck Neck: 3-PC Maple w/ Carbon Fiber Rods 
Neck Shape: Ultra Thin &#8220;C&#8221; 
Fingerboard: Black Ebony 
Nut: graph Tech Black Tusq 
Frets: X-Jumbo 
Inlays: White offset Dots & Lower Offset Dots 15-24
Electronics: Vol(push Pull)/3-Way Toggle 
Binding: WHT/BLK/WHT/BLK/WHT/BLK 7-PLY
Bridge: Hipshot 6- Hardtail 
Tuners: Schecter Locking 
Knobs: 1 Metal Dome w/Set Screw Hardware


----------



## ddk

Black Winters are an interesting change up, I wonder why Keith didn't go with the Nazgul/Sentient 6?


----------



## Ludo95

ddk said:


> Black Winters are an interesting change up, I wonder why Keith didn't go with the Nazgul/Sentient 6?



Yep, I was wondering the same thing... maybe he likes Nazgul/sentinent combo only on 7-8 string guitars, as they have been made specifically for that kind of guitars!


----------



## asopala

I think at this point we all are waiting for the next logical step... KM-8.


----------



## ImNotAhab

asopala said:


> I think at this point we all are waiting for the next logical step... KM-8.



My only reservation about this would be the possibility of it being 28 inch scale.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

asopala said:


> I think at this point we all are waiting for the next logical step... baritone KM-6.



Fixed.


----------



## Steinmetzify

All specs confirmed by Keith on FB today.


----------



## Zado

I still want one in trasparent matte blue or green


----------



## Chokey Chicken

ImNotAhab said:


> My only reservation about this would be the possibility of it being 28 inch scale.



I may be wrong but I sort of remember keith saying he doesn't like super long scales. I personally really like the feel of 26.5, or 27 inch scales on 8's. Some people don't think 28 is long enough. I'm gonna guess it'd be a 27 inch scale on the 8's though. That way you get some extra tension without making it too difficult to play.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Chokey Chicken said:


> I may be wrong but I sort of remember keith saying he doesn't like super long scales. I personally really like the feel of 26.5, or 27 inch scales on 8's. Some people don't think 28 is long enough. I'm gonna guess it'd be a 27 inch scale on the 8's though. That way you get some extra tension without making it too difficult to play.


 
I highly doubt it would be 27", only because they haven't used that scale on any standard models yet (that's part of what keeps these affordable, they're relatively standard features combined to Keith's preferences).


----------



## SonicBlur

steinmetzify said:


> All specs confirmed by Keith on FB today.



Yes sir, he just posted pics of two production KM-6s...


----------



## AdenM

Had a busy week at work, had to restring/setup the guitar, and barely got to play it till today. She rips! I really like playing leads on this actually, the extra inch makes the higher register really accesible. Sentient is awesome, I might have to fiddle with the height a bit. To me it does lack a little bit of clarity/expressiveness, but not in any huge way. Awesome cleans. The Nazgul, which I had some reservations about its high-output nature, is sick as well, nice and tight/expressive, but also has a certain meat-and-potatoes chunk to it, it'd be fun to play some doomy/stoner stuff on. The guitar also has a nice weight to it without being overtly heavy! No issues with it really, I just have the problem of the finish seeming to acquire some dark/graphite esque marks inexplicably that I saw someone else post about. Factory string guage was kind of retarded IMO, 9-46 and lets just throw a 64 on there? 
Anyways, sorry for all the words. Iphone pics, luminlays and the finish are both hard AF to photagraph:


----------



## evan9198

I recently recorded a new song using the KM-7. I've got to say, I love this guitar. So easy to get a good source tone with it. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/evan9198/through-the-siren-finished[/SC]


----------



## RustInPeace

Tomorrow!


----------



## JeffTD

Bought this back in July and it's finally finished.


----------



## esskater770

JeffTD said:


> Bought this back in July and it's finally finished.



What made you decide to put EMGs in there? Just wondering because I'm thinking of getting this guitar, but not sure if I'd prefer the Duncans to EMG actves.


----------



## esskater770

AdenM said:


> Had a busy week at work, had to restring/setup the guitar, and barely got to play it till today. She rips! I really like playing leads on this actually, the extra inch makes the higher register really accesible. Sentient is awesome, I might have to fiddle with the height a bit. To me it does lack a little bit of clarity/expressiveness, but not in any huge way. Awesome cleans. The Nazgul, which I had some reservations about its high-output nature, is sick as well, nice and tight/expressive, but also has a certain meat-and-potatoes chunk to it, it'd be fun to play some doomy/stoner stuff on. The guitar also has a nice weight to it without being overtly heavy! No issues with it really, I just have the problem of the finish seeming to acquire some dark/graphite esque marks inexplicably that I saw someone else post about. Factory string guage was kind of retarded IMO, 9-46 and lets just throw a 64 on there?
> Anyways, sorry for all the words. Iphone pics, luminlays and the finish are both hard AF to photagraph:



I want this guitar so badly, but I was wondering if the white finish would get dirty... now idk!


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

esskater770 said:


> What made you decide to put EMGs in there? Just wondering because I'm thinking of getting this guitar, but not sure if I'd prefer the Duncans to EMG actves.



I think (I may be wrong, but they look exactly the same?) that's the 57/66 PAF-y active set from the JL-7, which are supposed to be really great. I considered doing the exact same thing because I love PAF-esque tones on high-gain guitars, but figured I'd save a couple hundred bucks and just get the Loomis where they come standard haha. Literally the only substantial differences between the two guitars at that point are the fretboard and top wood. So if you want to hear what it would sound like, check the KM-7 vs JL-7 video posted on this page- it will basically sound like that.


----------



## JeffTD

esskater770 said:


> What made you decide to put EMGs in there? Just wondering because I'm thinking of getting this guitar, but not sure if I'd prefer the Duncans to EMG actves.



I hated the stock pickups. Very clear and defined but had a really aggressive upper midrange spike and the pick attack was way too djenty for me. At this point in time I just prefer EMG for humbuckers, passives for singles. These are the 57/66, I have one other 6 string with them and the 57 is my favorite pickup, period.


----------



## Veritech Zero

JeffTD said:


> I hated the stock pickups. Very clear and defined but had a really aggressive upper midrange spike and the pick attack was way too djenty for me. At this point in time I just prefer EMG for humbuckers, passives for singles. These are the 57/66, I have one other 6 string with them and the 57 is my favorite pickup, period.



Here's my question: HOW did you get EMGs in there haha. The control cavity is SO small, how did you get a battery in there? Did you route for a battery box?


----------



## gigawhat

Veritech Zero said:


> Here's my question: HOW did you get EMGs in there haha. The control cavity is SO small, how did you get a battery in there? Did you route for a battery box?



Right? I was barely able to fit two push/pull pots in there with all the wiring, I can't imagine a pot, a toggle switch and a battery.


----------



## Quiet Coil

gigawhat said:


> Right? I was barely able to fit two push/pull pots in there with all the wiring, I can't imagine a pot, a toggle switch and a battery.


 Just look at the bridge, he's had the crap routed out of it. Props to him for pulling some full-on mods. Thinking I may pull the Ionizers from my RGD and drop them in my KM-7 if and when I get one, no real verdict for the Nazgul until then (though I don't believe it'll fit my desired tone).


----------



## gigawhat

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Just look at the bridge, he's had the crap routed out of it. Props to him for pulling some full-on mods. Thinking I may pull the Ionizers from my RGD and drop them in my KM-7 if and when I get one, no real verdict for the Nazgul until then (though I don't believe it'll fit my desired tone).



Yeah, the Nazgul was pretty sweet, but it just didn't sound right for the tone I hear in my head. And the sentient was just kinda blah for me. Sounded alright, but nothing stood out to me as amazing about it. I love the Laces in it though, so clear and tight.


----------



## Veritech Zero

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Just look at the bridge, he's had the crap routed out of it. Props to him for pulling some full-on mods. Thinking I may pull the Ionizers from my RGD and drop them in my KM-7 if and when I get one, no real verdict for the Nazgul until then (though I don't believe it'll fit my desired tone).



Dur dur duur lol. I was so focused on the EMGs I totally missed that hahaha. Hey JeffTD, who did you go through to put in an evertune? Or did you do it yourself?


----------



## JeffTD

Veritech Zero said:


> Dur dur duur lol. I was so focused on the EMGs I totally missed that hahaha. Hey JeffTD, who did you go through to put in an evertune? Or did you do it yourself?



Fren Asken @ Asken Guitars - Acoustic and Electric Guitar and Bass Repair, Custom Guitars, Los Angeles - he's probably the best guitar tech in LA. Devin Townsend tagged him in his Evertune install pictures and it turned out that he lives 4 blocks from me. Sometimes living in LA has its benefits!

But yeah, I had Fren route for/install a battery box in addition to the Evertune. It cost like $25, totally worth it.


----------



## RustInPeace

2 days in with it now, and its pretty awesome. Playability is a 9.5/10 for me, easily one of the best 7's I've played, but I'm not 100% sold on the nazgul yet. As said before it has a upper midrange spike which really helps with clarity in a band setting (I jammed with it on the first night I had it) but definitely has that "djenty" feel to the upper range. That being said its clear and tight as ...., the exact pickup I imagined after playing an SLS C-7 with the full shred bridge - more punch than the full shred. The sentient is great for high gain leads, a bit lacking in humbucker mode for cleans, but coil tapped is pretty fantastic for me. The versatility of these pickups is underrated. 

The finish really pops. I got the white one, and even some of my coworkers I showed it to who know nothing of guitars were blown away. 10/10.


----------



## MattThePenguin

RustInPeace said:


> The finish really pops. I got the white one, and even some of my coworkers I showed it to who know nothing of guitars were blown away. 10/10.



I showed mine to one of my coworkers and he responds with "oh wow that's a nice stratocaster"

-.-



-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-


----------



## SonicBlur

MattThePenguin said:


> I showed mine to one of my coworkers and he responds with "oh wow that's a nice stratocaster"
> 
> -.-
> 
> 
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-



How long did it take the police to show up after you punched him in the face?


----------



## AdenM

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dailluminaughty/schecter-km7-test[/SC]

Put together a little tone test of the KM7 in action. Excuse the poor drum mixing, I'm still learning. I think the tone sounds pretty fat and killer though, the Nazguls are awesome. Excuse the wankery in the solo 

Pathway is KM7-Pod X3 Pro-Fastrack Pro-Reaper, mixed on KRK Rokits. Used the Pod with Lecab and a bass cab impulse for bass, Korg M1 for synths. Drums are EZ Drummer.


----------



## Zado

JeffTD said:


> I hated the stock pickups. Very clear and defined but had a really aggressive upper midrange spike and the pick attack was way too djenty for me. At this point in time I just prefer EMG for humbuckers, passives for singles. These are the 57/66, I have one other 6 string with them and the 57 is my favorite pickup, period.


Very well explained,and somehow similar to what I think about pickups...for classic-hard rock tones (and low-medium gain stuff in general),I like duncans better (that's why I swapped the EMGs in my hellraiser for a screamin demon/59 set),but I've a preference for EMGs about gainy-metal stuff. Tried many passive humbs,but for heavy music I just find myself at home with EMGs.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

JeffTD said:


> Bought this back in July and it's finally finished.



That looks nice!!!! Whats your take on the Evertune bridge?


----------



## zippo9999

I have neck dive problem while playing stand up. Does anyone have that problem??


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

AdenM said:


> Had a busy week at work, had to restring/setup the guitar, and barely got to play it till today. She rips! I really like playing leads on this actually, the extra inch makes the higher register really accesible. Sentient is awesome, I might have to fiddle with the height a bit. To me it does lack a little bit of clarity/expressiveness, but not in any huge way. Awesome cleans. The Nazgul, which I had some reservations about its high-output nature, is sick as well, nice and tight/expressive, but also has a certain meat-and-potatoes chunk to it, it'd be fun to play some doomy/stoner stuff on. The guitar also has a nice weight to it without being overtly heavy! No issues with it really, I just have the problem of the finish seeming to acquire some dark/graphite esque marks inexplicably that I saw someone else post about. Factory string guage was kind of retarded IMO, 9-46 and lets just throw a 64 on there?
> Anyways, sorry for all the words. Iphone pics, luminlays and the finish are both hard AF to photagraph:




What is wrong with the string gauges. Is it not what Keith uses? Seems to work fine for him. I think it is a .62 btw.


----------



## AdenM

.9-.46 on the first six, which felt a little light for me; for the low string they had a .64. Maybe the guitar just wasn't set up properly, but the .64 barely fit through the machine head and just felt awkward. Now I have it set up with some D'Addario 10-59 and it feels pretty good.


----------



## chopeth

zippo9999 said:


> I have neck dive problem while playing stand up. Does anyone have that problem??



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...686-why-every-schecter-i-have-neck-dives.html



AdenM said:


> .9-.46 on the first six, which felt a little light for me; for the low string they had a .64. Maybe the guitar just wasn't set up properly, but the .64 barely fit through the machine head and just felt awkward. Now I have it set up with some D'Addario 10-59 and it feels pretty good.



are you sure? I set mine up with a 66 and I don't remember having any issue to fit it through


----------



## AdenM

chopeth said:


> are you sure? I set mine up with a 66 and I don't remember having any issue to fit it through



Thats what it felt like to me, maybe it was bent weird. Way happy with the guitar now anyways!


----------



## jerm

I played one last week in NYC's guitar center. Very good guitar. Neck profile is very similar to my DC700 w/ thin neck option.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Just something i picked up on yesterday while messing around with my KM.
Those SD pickups LOVE being a hairs breath away from the strings. 






The brootz.... The... brootz...


----------



## stuglue

If anyone is selling a lefty Schecter km7 PM me. Thanks


----------



## RustInPeace




----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Veritech Zero said:


> Here's my question: HOW did you get EMGs in there haha. The control cavity is SO small, how did you get a battery in there? Did you route for a battery box?





gigawhat said:


> Right? I was barely able to fit two push/pull pots in there with all the wiring, I can't imagine a pot, a toggle switch and a battery.





Noisy Humbucker said:


> Just look at the bridge, he's had the crap routed out of it. Props to him for pulling some full-on mods. ....



That's one way to do it, but if I had to put EMGs in a KM-7, I'd use one of these:






I actually own the 18v version of this power supply.


----------



## Ludo95

Here's a new video where Keith talks a bit about the KM-6... looks gorgeous!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTl2r1VDCuA

I think that guitar companies should seriously start thinking about using Stainless steel frets on 800-1000$ price range guitars, if Schecter can do it, why not other companies too...

EDIT: Looks like it has officially been released:







Guitars : Keith Merrow KM-6


----------



## Zado

If this will fall into 1100-1200&#8364; price range,it's gonna be a good deal!


----------



## Quiet Coil

My KM-7 arrived today. Been comparing it back and for with my RGD2127FX (the guitar it was meant to replace) for the last few hours. This is not going to be an easy decision, both are solid guitars with as many differences as there are similarities. Also trying not to let the Nazgul color my decision (not my favorite pickup but I think that funky placement effects the feel quite a bit too).

Speaking of the Nazgul, there were parts on the Conquering Dystopia album where Keith was playing that sounded (rather abruptly) like a neck pickup at times. I'm thinking this is due to the unique EQ shape of the Nazgul as it sounds this way on mine occasionally (even though he recorded with his prototype which had the bridge pickup in a more typical position). Maybe it's just me...

Anyway, definitely going to take a few days to decide if the RGD goes on the chopping block or if the KM-7 goes back. If I do keep the KM-7 I'll probably pull the b/w zebra Ionizers out of the RGD and swap out the Nazgul/Sentient set. If that doesn't cut it my next thought is a set of original Blackout's, thinking that the bridge placement might add attack and cut down on the boomy character (possibly with an end result more like an AHB-3 EMTY?).


----------



## ddk

Very curious about Ionizers in the KM-7. Please post your thoughts if you make that swap!


----------



## TraE

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Speaking of the Nazgul, there were parts on the Conquering Dystopia album where Keith was playing that sounded (rather abruptly) like a neck pickup at times. I'm thinking this is due to the unique EQ shape of the Nazgul as it sounds this way on mine occasionally (even though he recorded with his prototype which had the bridge pickup in a more typical position). Maybe it's just me...



One thing that's important to note is that Keith used his prototype KM-7 for recording the rhythm guitars on Conquering Dystopia, and as you can see earlier in this thread, his prototype had a unique bridge pickup placement. The production model has the pickup closer to the bridge than the guitar used in the recordings, so hopefully this information sheds some light on that predicament.


----------



## Quiet Coil

ddk said:


> Very curious about Ionizers in the KM-7. Please post your thoughts if you make that swap!


Will do, maybe I'll even do my first proper NGD once I've got it all gussied up!



TraE said:


> One thing that's important to note is that Keith used his prototype KM-7 for recording the rhythm guitars on Conquering Dystopia, and as you can see earlier in this thread, his prototype had a unique bridge pickup placement. The production model has the pickup closer to the bridge than the guitar used in the recordings, so hopefully this information sheds some light on that predicament.


 
Er... I think that's exactly what I said in the paragraph you quoted. Maybe not clearly, I tend to ramble


----------



## Quiet Coil

Forgot that the mounting screws on DiMarzio 7's are different than Duncan 7's so I'm not going to bother trying the Ionizers, just skipping ahead to AH-1's.

One thing that may be of interest, either they expanded the control cavity at some point or it's not as small as it appears. Once I've dropped a standard 25k pot in (no use for a push/pull on nearly all actives) and rotated the selector a smidge I'll have no problem getting a 9-volt with just enough foam to keep it from rattling around in there.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Noisy Humbucker said:


> One thing that may be of interest, either they expanded the control cavity at some point or it's not as small as it appears. Once I've dropped a standard 25k pot in (no use for a push/pull on nearly all actives) and rotated the selector a smidge I'll have no problem getting a 9-volt with just enough foam to keep it from rattling around in there.


Can you snap a picture? They must have made them bigger, I opened mine up and the only way you'd get a battery in would be to get rid of the switch. Curious now...


----------



## gigawhat

Electric Wizard said:


> Can you snap a picture? They must have made them bigger, I opened mine up and the only way you'd get a battery in would be to get rid of the switch. Curious now...



No joke, on mine with two push-pull pots, all the connections had to face each other with maybe a half inch between them, and it was full of wire. Had to force the wire down with the cover to close it off. I agree with you in having to remove something to fit a battery. But mine was a first run, so maybe they did increase it.


----------



## Quiet Coil

I'll try to snap a shot tonight, what I can say is that the battery is going to have to get stacked flat behind the new volume pot (again with a bit of foam in between). The cavity may be too shallow to fit an EMG solderless pot (and battery) as it's going to be a good deal taller with the board and connector. And as far as the length of the battery, that's where rotating the toggle until it's clear comes in. Or maybe I'm just talking out of the wrong orifice...

EDIT: Do any of you recall the shape of your cavities? Are they "barbell/figure-8ish" or more like a capsule with straight sides?


----------



## gigawhat

Noisy Humbucker said:


> I'll try to snap a shot tonight, what I can say is that the battery is going to have to get stacked flat behind the new volume pot (again with a bit of foam in between). The cavity may be too shallow to fit an EMG solderless pot (and battery) as it's going to be a good deal taller with the board and connector. And as far as the length of the battery, that's where rotating the toggle until it's clear comes in. Or maybe I'm just talking out of the wrong orifice...
> 
> EDIT: Do any of you recall the shape of your cavities? Are they "barbell/figure-8ish" or more like a capsule with straight sides?



If I remember correctly, mine was barbell shaped.


----------



## Quiet Coil

It's got to be the height of the push-pull making the difference then, the block with all the pins more than doubes the height. The stock 25k pot that comes with Blackouts is going to be tiny in comparison and the cavity is just wide enough at the narrowest point to accommodate a 9v laying flat.


----------



## gigawhat

Noisy Humbucker said:


> It's got to be the height of the push-pull making the difference then, the block with all the pins more than doubes the height. The stock 25k pot that comes with Blackouts is going to be tiny in comparison and the cavity is just wide enough at the narrowest point to accommodate a 9v laying flat.



Ah, I get what your saying. Yeah I can see how you'd have room if your talking about laying it flat on top of a regular pot. I see you actually made that pretty clear in your original post, I must have skimmed past that part/it didn't register. I'm kind of dumb today, I just got a JPX-7 and my mind has been blown.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Spoke too soon. Yes, the smaller pot frees up quite a bit of room but I didn't compensate for the fact that the top of the guitar is quite thin in this spot (so you need to back the potentiometer back into the cavity or your knob will ride a mile above the top of the guitar). I haven't given up all hope on fitting a battery in here without having to really open up the cavity, I was actually able to fit a 9V in diagonally on its side but then there's the question of whether or not it will interfere with toggle operation (queue the garbage pictures):













Bottom line is yeah maybe you'll need to notch a bit of this cavity out to squeeze a battery in there but I doubt you'd really need to expand it beyond the edges of the cover to achieve it.

EDIT: Blurry side shots were an attempt to show that the battery will sit just below the rim of the cavity (even with the foam which would compress with the cover on).


----------



## rainbowbrite

what would be a good switch to replace the one i have? mine is crapping out and i am not too pleased about it--switch to neck pickup and there is no sound, have to fidget it, etc.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Thanks Noisy! Been curious about an EMG 57/66 swap, this gives me some hope.


----------



## Drid05

Hey all

Been wanting this model for awhile. I remember there being some spotty things on the first few batches earlier in the year. 

What do I need to watch out for before purchasing.

Things I remember where

Saddle screw length to short or something along those lines.

Bridge pickup placement not being close enough to the bridge

some shoddy pickup routing, or was this just only noticeable on the white models?

Easily smudged and/or easy to degrade the finish on the white model with normal usage?

If any of you fine folks would chime in I would greatly appreciate it.


Currently Im having a hard time finding a site that has pictures up, Im going with white, but I assume the flame does vary and was hoping to have a few samples to choose from. Anybody running a good deal below 999?


Thx


----------



## gigawhat

Drid05 said:


> Saddle screw length to short or something along those lines.
> 
> *This has been resolved.*
> 
> Bridge pickup placement not being close enough to the bridge.
> 
> *This is not an issue, bridge placement is fine and within acceptable parameters, Keith's proto had a weird placement, but that was it.*
> 
> Some shoddy pickup routing, or was this just only noticeable on the white models?
> 
> *This has been resolved, but yes, it was only a reported issue with the white ones.*
> 
> 
> Anybody running a good deal below 999?
> 
> *Try our very own Nick at the Axe Palace or the guys from Drum City Guitar Land.*



I hope this answers your questions.


----------



## Drid05

gigawhat,

Thanks for the info. It certainly does help out. I just wanted to be cautious of buying something that might be from the first run that had the mentioned issues, Im having a hard time finding sites, even the two you mentioned that include the actual photo.

Regards
-Drid


----------



## Drid05

Well that sure was easy enough. The guitar should be here Friday. I sent an e-mail to drum city guitar land who made me a good deal on the guitar plus a hard shell schecter case. Jason was kind enough to snap me some photo's. Even said he would throw in some strings, plectrum assortment and a strap.

Absolutely love the finish.

I'll do a NGD sometime this weekend.


----------



## HighGain510

Just to reiterate since some of the items were left off the first quote: 



Drid05 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Been wanting this model for awhile. I remember there being some spotty things on the first few batches earlier in the year.
> 
> What do I need to watch out for before purchasing.
> 
> Things I remember where
> 
> Saddle screw length to short or something along those lines. *Fixed: Mine is from the latest run, they have used longer screws for all the saddles with the exception on the low B and E strings since they aren't necessary for proper intonation.*
> 
> Bridge pickup placement not being close enough to the bridge *Fixed: Proto was the only one with wonky placement, all production ones are fine.*
> 
> some shoddy pickup routing, or was this just only noticeable on the white models? *Fixed: Yep early ones were a little squirrely, mine is fine.*
> 
> Easily smudged and/or easy to degrade the finish on the white model with normal usage? *This one was left off, not sure why. It's a MATTE finish, any time you deal with a satin finish it is going to get rubbed/buffed to glossy/semi-gloss where you're touching it. Wherever your arms or fingers are in constant contact, you're going to run into this on ANY satin/matte finish. That's not a "degradation" issue whatsoever, it's the cost of going with a satin finish on something that is frequently touched.  Yes, ANY satin guitar that you're rubbing your arm (especially if your forearm gets sweaty as well) constantly against the top you will start to see shiny/glossy spots in the top, that's just how it works. *
> 
> If any of you fine folks would chime in I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Currently Im having a hard time finding a site that has pictures up, Im going with white, but I assume the flame does vary and was hoping to have a few samples to choose from. Anybody running a good deal below 999?
> 
> *Flame definitely does vary on these, mine is not bad, better than some of the initial ones but I've seen a few with even better tops. I bought through Jason and Chad @ Music 49, great deal on the guitar itself and it showed up flawless (well pickup height from the factory was a little off, the bridge pickup is jacked WAY up and the neck pickup is WAY down so the volume imbalance is rather noticeable, but that's not their fault! ). If I buy another one in black (which I might... ), I plan to order from Music 49 again as they're a small store and really good folks.*
> 
> Thx





So yeah stating the obvious based on the info provided above, I finally pulled the trigger on one!  Happy to report that while the neck is thin, it's nowhere near as bad as I feared and the shape of the neck carve helps things quite a bit as well.  Mine feels VERY solid, for what I paid I feel like these guitars are a steal!  As I already stated before I got the chance to play one, I thought the specs were perfect and after playing one I'm happy to report that Schecter has a real winner on their hands!  The frets are all perfect, tone is awesome and the extended scale helps keep the low B just a pinch tighter for detuning than my Parker 7 (26.5" vs 25.5" scale) which is great since I planned to use this one for Bb/Drop Ab stuff. 

Only minor nitpick is that the black neck binding has a very definite edge between where the finish stops and the neck binding begins, it doesn't typically cause an issue but you can definitely feel it when your hand is near the edge of the neck.  Like I said, that would be a rather nit-picky item to be honest, the guitar is awesome besides that! Stock pickups are pretty sweet, but I already placed an order for a custom Juggernaut set as I've been curious to try them out finally so I figured this guitar would be a good test bed for that. 


Side note: Does anyone on here know of any place you can find the stock .009-.062 string gauges where you can buy the whole set? I mean I know I could buy a D'Addario EXL125 set to get the .009-.046 part covered and then just buy some .062 singles, but it's always nice to not have to piecemeal sets together.  I really dig how the 9-62 set balances on a 26.5" scale so I'd rather not mess with that beyond changing the intonation down a half step with the same strings.


----------



## canuck brian

rainbowbrite said:


> what would be a good switch to replace the one i have? mine is crapping out and i am not too pleased about it--switch to neck pickup and there is no sound, have to fidget it, etc.



Drop one of these guys in there. You'll get a bunch of coil spitting options and its a lot more shallow than the normal ones. I use these and do a coil split between the two humbuckers and get a pretty sweet 4th position single-coil like sound in the middle position.

Its also the ones used on the JPs.

3 way 12 pole switch


----------



## gigawhat

The last question was left out because it was edited into the OP after I had already posted my answers, thanks for expounding on my short answers though. I was pretty busy yesterday and just answered the essence of each question.

Sweet that you finally got to try it out and found the neck wasn't too thin! 

WE NEED YOUR NGD!


----------



## HighGain510

gigawhat said:


> The last question was left out because it was edited into the OP after I had already posted my answers, thanks for expounding on my short answers though. I was pretty busy yesterday and just answered the essence of each question.
> 
> Sweet that you finally got to try it out and found the neck wasn't too thin!
> 
> WE NEED YOUR NGD!



Haha yeah I wasn't sure if you missed it or clipped the quote somehow.  That's my only issue with matte/satin finishes... if you play them enough and rub the top long enough it will turn semi-glossy which looks odd when it's only on one spot of the top.  That being said, I'm okay with it as it feels great on this guitar and I love the look (at least for now ).  I'll post the NGD soon, maybe I can get pics up this weekend. I have several NGD's I never posted so maybe I'll do all of them this weekend if the weather is nice.  I'm REALLY digging the KM7 though, such a sweet guitar! If the 6'er was a baritone I'd probably be grabbing one of those too!  Actually, if they do a KM6 Floyd that would be tempting!


----------



## Steinmetzify

HighGain510 said:


> Haha yeah I wasn't sure if you missed it or clipped the quote somehow.  That's my only issue with matte/satin finishes... if you play them enough and rub the top long enough it will turn semi-glossy which looks odd when it's only on one spot of the top.  That being said, I'm okay with it as it feels great on this guitar and I love the look (at least for now ).  I'll post the NGD soon, maybe I can get pics up this weekend. I have several NGD's I never posted so maybe I'll do all of them this weekend if the weather is nice.  I'm REALLY digging the KM7 though, such a sweet guitar! If the 6'er was a baritone I'd probably be grabbing one of those too!  Actually, if they do a KM6 Floyd that would be tempting!


 
Dude I'm glad you finally got to try one and dug it.....just goes to show that you can't always tell just by looking at it or comparing necks from other companies. I don't like thin necks at all either, and the KM7 and JL7 both fit me just fine. They're fantastic guitars for the price, huh? I'll watch for the NGD.


----------



## Zado

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES SIGNATURE SERIES KEITH MERROW KM-6 Trans White Satin 2014 6-String Electric Guitar


----------



## HighGain510

steinmetzify said:


> Dude I'm glad you finally got to try one and dug it.....just goes to show that you can't always tell just by looking at it or comparing necks from other companies. I don't like thin necks at all either, and the KM7 and JL7 both fit me just fine. They're fantastic guitars for the price, huh? I'll watch for the NGD.



Totally! I think the KM7 is one of those serious bang-for-the-buck guitars! The fretwork on mine is fantastic, the neck carve is comfy enough for someone who doesn't like skinny necks but can't deal with a baseball neck on a 7 either, it's a very happy middle-ground so I'm glad I finally decided to just dive in.  I'm also glad I bought from the 2nd run when they had already sorted out some of the kinks like the bridge screw issues.  I do dig the new JL7 and since it's supposed to have the same neck carve, I was tempted... not a huge fan of the inlays on that one though.  Thinking the EMGs and the OFR on that would make for a nice compliment to the KM7, but at the same time I'm still debating if I need another 7 or not really. 

Now I just need to wait 3-4 weeks for my custom BKPs to arrive!  I'm actually digging the stock pickups quite a bit, so worst-case scenario if they show up and I'm not blown away, I'd be just fine swapping back to the stock Duncans honestly. I know I love the Sentient neck but the Nazgul bridge seems better than I thought it would be!


----------



## Drid05

Well.... I have only ever seen 1 other unboxing video.. so I thought I would throw something together today. Its a two parter.. Im going to run this thing through my Kemper when I get a chance and post something up.

So far, it played great right out of the box, I wasnt sure if drum city did a quick setup or it came from the factory that way. I have no issues with the guitar.

Audio clips coming soon..

Schecter Keith Merrow KM-7 Unboxing Pt1 - YouTube






Schecter Keith Merrow KM-7 Unboxing Pt2 - YouTube


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

The necks on the JL-7 and the KM-7 are not exactly the same I have both and could tell the difference in a blind test.


----------



## Aso

Since I keep coming back to this thread and I want to pretend to be one of the cool kids, I have a white KM-7 ordered. Would it be wrong to swap pickups for a set of Lundgren M7s or would that be frowned upon?


----------



## Chrisjd

Aso said:


> Since I keep coming back to this thread and I want to pretend to be one of the cool kids, I have a white KM-7 ordered. Would it be wrong to swap pickups for a set of Lundgren M7s or would that be frowned upon?



Do what you want. The Nazgul is a wicked sounding pickup. You might want to at least try it out first. The sentient in the neck is the best neck pickup I've used.


----------



## Steinmetzify

CADAVERTOUCHER said:


> The necks on the JL-7 and the KM-7 are not exactly the same I have both and could tell the difference in a blind test.


 
I have both as well and I think it's pretty close...at least, neither is more comfortable to me than the other and both of them kick every Ibby 7 neck I've had right in the danglies...



Aso said:


> Since I keep coming back to this thread and I want to pretend to be one of the cool kids, I have a white KM-7 ordered. Would it be wrong to swap pickups for a set of Lundgren M7s or would that be frowned upon?


 
Dude, I just got an M80M with an M8 in it, and 40 minutes with that pickup made me order some M7s to try in my KM7. The Sentient is great but the Lundgren has a depth and clarity under gain that no pickup I've tried has. I say do eet.


----------



## RustInPeace

Hey guys im having a strange problem with my km7. I just recently swapped out the stock strings for a daddario 10-59 set and whenever I tune the 59 to A it makes this weird buzzing noise across the whole fretboard. If I tune it up or down its fine? Could it just be a bad string?


----------



## AdenM

WELP. Push pull pot essentially crapped out on me boys, guess Schecter had to skimp out somewhere right? lol. But yup, either goes low output while in humbucker mode or cuts out. Emailed Schecter about it, it'd be nice if they could just send me a new pot. Any suggestions for good replacements?


----------



## chopeth

AdenM said:


> WELP. Push pull pot essentially crapped out on me boys, guess Schecter had to skimp out somewhere right? lol. But yup, either goes low output while in humbucker mode or cuts out. Emailed Schecter about it, it'd be nice if they could just send me a new pot. Any suggestions for good replacements?



Bourns 17 500kA GTR Stereo Log Pot with Push Pull Switch Plain Shaft 1pc | eBay


----------



## gigawhat

Yeah, Bourne would work, but if you hold out for Schecter, I imagine they will send you a new pot no problem.


----------



## AdenM

I sent Schecter tech support an email and they got back to me with a prompt email; they're sending a new pot no questions asked, pretty happy about that.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

AdenM said:


> I sent Schecter tech support an email and they got back to me with a prompt email; they're sending a new pot no questions asked, pretty happy about that.



that is great to hear!


----------



## elhantiri

Ludo95 said:


> Here's a new video where Keith talks a bit about the KM-6... looks gorgeous!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTl2r1VDCuA
> 
> I think that guitar companies should seriously start thinking about using Stainless steel frets on 800-1000$ price range guitars, if Schecter can do it, why not other companies too...
> 
> EDIT: Looks like it has officially been released:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guitars : Keith Merrow KM-6


i think that i will never play again a guitar with regular nickel frets!!! Well, unless it's free )))) I was leaning toward carvin since they offer stainless steel frets, recently they added evo gold frets too, now the km-6 seems a real affordable quality alternative! I did notice that many players are picky about tonewoods, electronics, scale...but they aren't aware of the existence or qualities of SS frets! I go through nickel frets like a hot knife through butter, so unless it's SS i won't lay down the cash ))))


----------



## HighGain510

RustInPeace said:


> Hey guys im having a strange problem with my km7. I just recently swapped out the stock strings for a daddario 10-59 set and whenever I tune the 59 to A it makes this weird buzzing noise across the whole fretboard. If I tune it up or down its fine? Could it just be a bad string?



Since the stock strings are 09-62, that's probably why.  You need to set up the guitar to account for the gauge and tuning change, probably just buzzing because it's a change in both tension and string height that need to be adjusted on the saddle/neck. Did you play with the saddle height/intonation and/or truss rod at all? If not, there's your answer.  My guess is almost certainly not the string itself being the culprit, probably just a setup tweak is necessary.


----------



## JeffTD

I've had my Evertune'd KM7 for about a month now (had the guitar sans-ET for 2-3 week sbefore) and it's still a ....ing dream. Everytime I pick it up I'm floored by how good it plays and sounds - I'm trying REALLY hard to justify an KM6 with an ET now, but I don't think it's going to happen.

But yeah, If anyone else is on the fence about Evertuning their KM7... do it. Now.


----------



## RustInPeace

I did try adjusting the saddle height, with no avail. I also replaced the 59 with a 60 and problem solved


----------



## Decon87

So what's the general consensus on these guitars? I have an Ibanez RGD7321 that I'm not really digging and I've always loved the neck on my Schecter C-1 Hellraiser. It's really a tossup between either the KM-7, the Banshee-7 Passive, or I might try out an Ibanez Prestige RGD2127FX and see if I like the neck on that any better.

Are these worth it? The one thing I like better about the Schecters is the option for a guitar that isn't just black and the hipshot hardware.


----------



## MattThePenguin

JeffTD said:


> I've had my Evertune'd KM7 for about a month now (had the guitar sans-ET for 2-3 week sbefore) and it's still a ....ing dream. Everytime I pick it up I'm floored by how good it plays and sounds - I'm trying REALLY hard to justify an KM6 with an ET now, but I don't think it's going to happen.
> 
> But yeah, If anyone else is on the fence about Evertuning their KM7... do it. Now.



But that USA Hipshot/Schecter Locking tuners/Carbon fiber reinforced neck though...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

GODDAMN I just saw that on facebook. That binding....


----------



## Zado

If they start making that kind of finishes,especially for banshee series,I'm doomed


----------



## pettymusic

Beautiful work HeHasTheJazzHands! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also, Keith said it's a 2015 prototype. I'm hoping this means that we're getting more metallic solid colors. 

Christ Keith, you know how to make the best kind of gaudiness.


----------



## punisher911

I'm a fan. Hopefully more colors too.. Wait, on second thought NOOOOOO!!!!! I already have a black KM-7....


----------



## Steinmetzify

Damn, that's sick...might have to grab another one, depending on colors...


----------



## HighGain510

steinmetzify said:


> Damn, that's sick...might have to grab another one, depending on colors...



I now have a KM6 and a KM7, and I STILL want another one! Curious when these will be available to the public, I'm down for one!


----------



## TemjinStrife

Lambo Orange and Lambo Green would be awesome.


----------



## Quiet Coil

HighGain510 said:


> I now have a KM6 and a KM7, and I STILL want another one! Curious when these will be available to the public, I'm down for one!


 Whatever line of work you're in, I need to switch to it.


----------



## zipporaid

If they make a blue one of these, I'm all in. Just as I decided to pull the trigger on a banshee7P or the KM-7, I have to see this!!!! Is it 2015 yet?

I'd love to see a 5pc natural neck like the JL on a sparkle solid, that would be amazing.


----------



## JD27

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Whatever line of work you're in, I need to switch to it.



Professional Baller! Haha!


----------



## Aso

Sure I finally get one and now there is the possibility of them coming in pretty new colors. I can't buy a second one because I told myself the next guitar has to be a custom shop so I am in savings mode errmmm I mean practicing/playing mode.

Here's mine that finally showed up.


----------



## Shimme

Jeez, a bright orange one of these might be my next guitar. (Without trying the KM sig) I already really liked these guitars, but with these in bright metallic orange with a (hopefully) modestly lower pricetag and Schecter just might take over the sub 1k "Metal" Strat world.


----------



## russmuller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



WOW!!!!! That thing is SHARP! There are few guitars under $2,000 that I wouldn't bother to modify, but that is shaping up to be one of them.


----------



## Zado

TemjinStrife said:


> Lambo Orange and Lambo Green would be awesome.



Something similar to jackson's absinthe frost would hit my sweetest spot...


----------



## sartorious

I like how the binding theme is carried over on the truss rod cover. And the inlays really bring it together! Especially if they're somehow metallic as well.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Is that carbon fiber binding? It certainly looks nice. I'm very tempted to buy one, but .... it all if I don't have the money for it. Gives off a very Halloween vibe, imo.


----------



## Veritech Zero

Lets see what other colors these are going to come in... I could always use another back up for live shows


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

Halloween style


----------



## SonicBlur

Oh boy....if this gets released I'm going to have to sell my Trans Black KM and get the Lambo Orange one!! WOW!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Schecter just confirmed on their FB that the lambo orange KM-7 will be available in January.


----------



## gigawhat

Looks like I'll be buying a KM-7 with my tax return for a second year in a row.


----------



## HighGain510

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Schecter just confirmed on their FB that the lambo orange KM-7 will be available in January.



Fack.... while I dig the 6'er, I'm tempted to send her back and hold out for the new 7 if they're only a couple months away. After playing both back to back, I find one of the things I'm REALLY digging about my KM7 is the scale length and how she sounds so massive by comparison. I really wish they would have kept that the same on the 6'er.  The KM6 still plays and sounds great, but I already have a 24 fret guitar with the same specs in my Suhr, and the KM7 has a TOTALLY different sound (that I love) so I might go that route.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I know how you feel in regards to the KM-6. I'm REALLY hoping a KM-6 baritone comes out in the future, since Keith still has a prototype for one.


----------



## Reet

Hi all, to start i recently picked up one of these and wow. Amazing guitar. I've been in contact with Schecter and i asked if the new color options were gonna be a thing. Lambo orange is going to be a thing so it seems. Schecter told me that they want to hear what the people want and are open to suggestions to other color options. So i figured hey what better place to ask. I will be sending the feedback to Schecter so if you want a specific color or finish to someday be a reality say so!! GO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Steele green and a metallic gloss version of this:


----------



## Reet

That blue is sick.


----------



## Shimme

Reet said:


> Hi all, to start i recently picked up one of these and wow. Amazing guitar. I've been in contact with Schecter and i asked if the new color options were gonna be a thing. Lambo orange is going to be a thing so it seems. Schecter told me that they want to hear what the people want and are open to suggestions to other color options. So i figured hey what better place to ask. I will be sending the feedback to Schecter so if you want a specific color or finish to someday be a reality say so!! GO.



Bright green. Oh god yes.


----------



## Alice AKW

For the love of fuck if there were to exist a Purple KM-7 of any sort I'd sell a LOT to get one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## LX_T

I'm really into gloss finishes (except for the neck). I'm always afraid of polishing these matt finishes by my fingers over the time. 
So hopefully they release some nice colors with this feature in 2015.

P.S.: Usually I hate orange guitars... but... man, this KM just looks so cool.


----------



## Reet

I think the orange is killer. I wouldnt mind green, red, or a blue or purple gloss myself.


----------



## Electric Wizard

I'd love it if they did a collection of car themed colors. British racing green and Laguna Seca blue come to mind. I'd throw down for a KM8 in either color.


----------



## Reet

Electric Wizard said:


> I'd love it if they did a collection of car themed colors.



Now thats an idea. Lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jackass knows he's teasing us.


----------



## RaulThrashMetal

Maybe a Slime green or Absinthe frost like finish would look badass, or even a purple burst or lazer blue


----------



## aneurysm

Yeah, finally some glossy Finishes
I really liked the shape of it but there´s something that turns me off with satin Finishes
I´d love one blue or purple !


----------



## Reet

Green, purple and blue would be sick for sure and seem to be desired by many. Personally i love that orange. No doubt its the next color km-7 i will be buying. Im sure it looks sick as hell in person. I'd love to see that binding in real life.


----------



## elhantiri

The KM-7 or 6 would look wickedly amazing in purple! Take a look at these ones


----------



## Netherhound

Any news if they are releasing a KM-8 during 2015?

Imagine if they did something really cool like a very limited 50 run of KM-9 in trans white. I would lose my damn mind and preorder that immediately.

A fool can dream...


----------



## Reet

That purple is so sexy.


----------



## russmuller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Jackass knows he's teasing us.



My god that thing is beautiful.


----------



## dedsouth333

I won't lie. The colors are great and everything. They look really good but the original trans white still has my jaw on the floor. Even after it has been out this long the white KM-7 is my biggest lust in guitars. I couldn't get on the first run and I tear up every time one comes up for sale but hopefully one day soon I'll be able to finally snag one. The gas is real and everlasting with that one.


----------



## severe

Hi metalheads,

I'm new in this forum. Just bought my first Sevenstring one week ago.

A KM-7

As everybody agrees a very nice piece of hardware..... 

I play guitar about 25 years and owe a les paul, strat etc. It turned out that in the last years I was even more attracted to metal and wanted a real beast.

Got it....Love it 

A few things I wanted to ask you about are:

- The nazgul is compared to my other guitar (Super Distortion) is very very bright. This is nice for everything on low B string. But I have to adjust my amp from 12 to 9 on mids and highs to get a quite similar sound. Especially low E rhythms are a bit awkward sounding (Old school thrash). Would a 300k vol pot tame the beast a bit?

- After a week the vol is crackling. I got a fresh shipped guitar. The one I have tested in the Guitar Shop had the same issue.... Would have expected better electronics in an 1300  Guitar, though. Has anybody experienced the same issue?

- Pickup cover do wear off after one day of playing. No big deal for me. But would maybe be better without the covers at all. Thinking about sanding to have an all copper look.

Take care!!


----------



## HighGain510

Hey man, welcome!  The Nazgul does seem to be on the brighter side, but of course a maple + swamp ash guitar is not going to be dark sounding to begin with so it's likely that the Nazgul isn't the only thing making the tone of your guitar brighter. I find it's a good thing honestly as you can reduce highs/high-mids to help tame brightness, but it's hard to brighten up a guitar that sounds TOO dark.  Also if you have your amp dialed in for a Les Paul or a Strat, odds are pretty good you're going to need to change the EQ for a 7 string if you want everything to sound perfect for that guitar, and if you're going for more metal tones the EQ and gain ranges are going to be a little bit different.  

Several folks have had issues with the volume pot so you should be able to contact Schecter and they will work to get you a new one, I'm not sure what brand they sourced them from but I too was surprised to see so many of them having issues, definitely unfortunate.

With regard to the pickups, it's something to do with the material used to cover them. I know some guys who had been playing their guitars non-stop (and it might be worse depending on how much you sweat or how acidic it is, FWIW) had seen some of the black wearing off and that copper-colored cover showing below was visible, but I haven't heard of anyone doing it in one day.  So far my covers are still in good shape, but my BKPs should be arriving soon (actually, I think today in fact!) so my Duncans won't be in there for much longer.  

All of that being said, I'm still quite thrilled with the build quality of my KM7 (and the KM6 I had briefly was just as perfect!), so much so that I sent the KM6 back so I could wait for the Lambo orange 2015 model to drop and plan to snag another one! Seriously seems like one of the best production 7's on the market, IMHO, Schecter and Keith did everything right on this model and I couldn't be happier. I might even leave the other one stock as honestly I really do dig the Nazgul/Sentient combo in this guitar, but I was dying to try out the Juggernaut set as a lot of the clips I've heard recently sound killer.


----------



## Quiet Coil

You beat me to it HighGain! Just ordered a set of Juggernauts myself (classic brushed nickel covers with black screws).

Head's up to anyone considering swapping the Nazgul/Sentient set with BKPs or even DiMarzios; not only do the mounting holes not line up but you might have to pull the threaded metal inserts out of the body first (the pickups in mine weren't actually screwed into the wood itself in my guitar).

I really dig the feel of the guitar bit didn't love the Nazgul, and since I'm putting Ionizers in my 2228 (after selling my 7 string set) I figured I'd try something different here.


----------



## Reet

My volume pot is a little scratchy. Schecter sent me a brand new one no questions asked. Hell i didn't even email them. I sent drumcity guitarland a review of the guitar a week after i had it. He forwarded the email to them and customer service from Schecter contacted me within the same day. Great customer service imo. Yeah it really should have better electronics for the price tag but i'll take that instead of bad fretwork or something of that sort.


----------



## severe

After a bit eq got lot oft good tones! Pitty, now the toggle is also giving up Ehen switching to the sentient. I will bring it back and let the store change all electronics.


----------



## Matt_D_

ok keith, I know you're reading this and I'll keep it short.

if you bring out a KM7 in a metallic purple (or hell, any purple). I will buy one. 
sad face at the passive banshee not being available in purple


----------



## severe

Has anybody the electrical specs of the KM-7? I need to know the details for the pot and the toggle switch.

Thanks!


----------



## Zado

Schecter already showed a good purple-finishing ability at the previous NAMM





they just need to use this,and I will buy fo sho


----------



## Alice AKW

A lot of people are wanting a purple KM-7. PLEASE Schecter heed out words


----------



## Zado

No,not purple.


Sparkle metallic purple!


----------



## mnemonic

severe said:


> Has anybody the electrical specs of the KM-7? I need to know the details for the pot and the toggle switch.
> 
> Thanks!



Pot will be 500k audio taper, and the switch is a switch. I've never payed too much attention to different shapes and sizes of pickup switches but any three-way toggle switch will work.


----------



## Alice AKW

Zado said:


> No,not purple.
> 
> 
> Sparkle metallic purple!



I dunno...

A trans purple flame with blackburst in satin.... unf.


----------



## Netherhound

^this times a 1000.

Do that and release the KM-8...that's checkmate for me. 

Insta preorder 

Schecter: You like money, right? Make this happen.


----------



## Alice AKW

This






But a KM-7, in satin.


----------



## elhantiri

*


SCHECTER USA CALIFORNIA IN METALLIC PURPLE!!!!
NOW IMAGINE A KM-6/7 IN SPARKLE METALLIC PURPLE*


----------



## dirtool

Alice AKW said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But a KM-7, in satin.







imagine this is the new km-7(in satin)


----------



## Zado

Sorry but gotta insist with this





or this finish


----------



## slaws

So I finally got a KM-7 after a 2 month Musicians Friend back order. It seems to have Issues though. Scratchy pot and sudden volume drops to complete loss of signal. Another weird thing is that even though it came from MF it had Sweetwater hand written on the label. Maybe it was intended for SW from the factory and MF had a greater demand?  It's going back. 

Those issues aside I don't know that I'm jiving with the overall feel of guitar. I have a mid 2000 C-7 that I love. I'm wondering how that natural limited banshee 7 at DCGL feels. I know it specs differently (lower?) but maybe that's what I like. Anybody have any opinions?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

My electronics are cutting out aswell. I need to get them re-done. I wouldn't consider that a deal breaker though.

What do you not like about the guitar? It has the same archtop body as a C-7. The Banshee model is more like an Ibanez with its arm contour. Tonally the Banshee would have a more attack because of the bolt-on neck.


----------



## slaws

Lorcan Ward said:


> My electronics are cutting out aswell. I need to get them re-done. I wouldn't consider that a deal breaker though.
> 
> What do you not like about the guitar? It has the same archtop body as a C-7. The Banshee model is more like an Ibanez with its arm contour. Tonally the Banshee would have a more attack because of the bolt-on neck.



I'm not really sure what I don't like. Maybe it's just psychological. It needs a setup and my brand of strings before I can really make a judgement. This is my first >$600 guitar so I guess my expectations were that it should be perfect. I'll give it more of a chance and maybe get one with proper electronics.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I believe some people here also had pot troubles and were sent replacements.


----------



## HRC51

When is the ORANGE KM-7 going to be available?


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Almost all of the Schecters I've played have had weird wiring. When switching pickups with the toggle you have to leave it in the middle position for a second. A little inconvenient but I love the guitars regardless. As for the orange, I'm guessing around the same time they released the first runs, only next year.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

HRC51 said:


> When is the ORANGE KM-7 going to be available?



NAMM 2015


----------



## ImNotAhab

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> NAMM 2015



The orange looks awesome, any other colours in the pipeline?!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Schecter said a few weeks ago that it'll be available in January.


----------



## Quiet Coil

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Schecter said a few weeks ago that it'll be available in January.


 
Which oddly enough is when NAMM takes place.


----------



## dirtool

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> NAMM 2015



Keith, will that more colors to come in 2015,for example , flame purple?
and the km-7fr?


----------



## LetsKillKevy

I might be a minority but I've never seen a yellow satin, or gloss burst flame maple finish and I'd certainly dig that. Always a sucker for a sexy purple or blue aswell.


----------



## dirty_Harry

I bought a White KM7 at the end of June. The guitar had a few problems, so I decided to return it and get it replaced. That was 4 months ago. I knew i had to wait for more guitars to arrive in the country but 4 months is a long time.

The distributor in Australia are D'addario They told me the next shipment would be in on the 10th Of Oct. I called the store i got it from 
on the 10th and D'addario told them the shipment was delayed for another 3 weeks.

Now D'addario are saying the 10th of November. It sucks because I sold my Loomis 7 string to pay for it. Bit of rant but it's been a really frustrating time lol


----------



## BearOnGuitar

Chokey Chicken said:


> Almost all of the Schecters I've played have had weird wiring. When switching pickups with the toggle you have to leave it in the middle position for a second. A little inconvenient but I love the guitars regardless.



Had a similar problem with my Schecter Loomis NT where the neck pickup would sometimes not produce any signal until hitting the strings really hard or having to toggle back and forth a few times. The guys at Schecter were very kind and sent a replacement switch together with some other parts that had to be replaced free of charge. Replacing the switch solved the problem. Reminds me that I still need to check out the new JL-7 and the KM-7 guitars.


----------



## Zado

I wouldn't mind a finish like this one


----------



## Zado

awww double


----------



## elhantiri

Hi Keith! i know that the km-7 has a carbon fiber reinforced neck, but what about km-6?? The specs on schecter website show that the km-6 has no carbon fiber reinforcement, they might have omitted to mention it? I'll really appreciate your answer. Thank you


----------



## triski

a friend of mine just bought this amazing guitar for only USD700 !! (after discount, of course)

can somebody please explain to me, how this guitar (and so many other schecter models) priced so cheap with those high-end specs?


----------



## icos211

triski said:


> a friend of mine just bought this amazing guitar for only USD700 !! (after discount, of course)
> 
> can somebody please explain to me, how this guitar (and so many other schecter models) priced so cheap with those high-end specs?



Foreign labor and probably great deals with the suppliers of their materials such as pickups and wood because of the huge scale of production. A third party company will give a better deal to a corporation that is willing to lay down millions of dollars for a huge one time or continuing order than they are a boutique which may only need a product here or there. It's a larger guarantee of profit, even if it may not amount to a larger percentage of profit. Oh yeah, and did I mention the foreign labor?


----------



## crystallake

Man, do I grab a white KM7 now, or wait till the orange is out? I can't decide for the life of me!


----------



## Zado




----------



## Veritech Zero

crystallake said:


> Man, do I grab a white KM7 now, or wait till the orange is out? I can't decide for the life of me!



Why not both? That is probably what I will be doing as I already have the white one haha.


----------



## Seventy

What is the neck balance like on this? I saw a few people saying there was dive. (on a 7 this is to be somewhat expected but hopefully not terrible)


----------



## ImNotAhab

Seventy said:


> What is the neck balance like on this? I saw a few people saying there was dive. (on a 7 this is to be somewhat expected but hopefully not terrible)



I have a dimarzio clip lock strap on mine and have had no issues. Cant speak for anyone else with different strap materials however.


----------



## chopeth

Seventy said:


> What is the neck balance like on this? I saw a few people saying there was dive. (on a 7 this is to be somewhat expected but hopefully not terrible)



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/273686-why-every-schecter-i-have-neck-dives.html


----------



## RustInPeace

I actually find it to sit pretty neutral, which is great in my mind. My LTD dv8r does sit nicer but its not as bad as my explorer...


----------



## Zado

THIS FINISH AS SPECIAL EDITION PLEASE


----------



## break

dirty_Harry said:


> I bought a White KM7 at the end of June. The guitar had a few problems, so I decided to return it and get it replaced. That was 4 months ago. I knew i had to wait for more guitars to arrive in the country but 4 months is a long time.
> <snip>


Exactly the reason I got my white KM7 on launch from the states rather than buy here in Australia.... plus it was cheaper to boot.

It was perfect until this week... when the contacts on the 3 way switch started to go a bit crappy in the bridge position. Minor adjustment and some contact cleaner sorted it out.

Still... weird as I don't gig with my KM7 so it gets little in the way of gunk/sweat etc. on it that might cause something like that...


----------



## Homer3005

And here we got the orange KM7 in action, nice axe!


----------



## RustInPeace

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154826000000261&l=8973588933361976695

KM-7 and 5153 50w at midnight volume levels


----------



## Key_Maker

I'm receiving mine today, finally!

It took a lot of time, but Ryan from Schecter was super kind to hand me one.

Photos to come


----------



## The Reverend

break said:


> Exactly the reason I got my white KM7 on launch from the states rather than buy here in Australia.... plus it was cheaper to boot.
> 
> It was perfect until this week... when the contacts on the 3 way switch started to go a bit crappy in the bridge position. Minor adjustment and some contact cleaner sorted it out.
> 
> Still... weird as I don't gig with my KM7 so it gets little in the way of gunk/sweat etc. on it that might cause something like that...



I got the third KM-7 from that first batch Schecter sold, and I've had similar problems with the wiring. I'm eventually going to get around to replacing all the pots and such, but as I don't play in live settings, I'm okay with it. I don't know if this is a flaw of the earlier batches or not, though.


----------



## severe

Experiences after 2 month of playing KM-7.

+Plays like charm! Sounds icecold  .

Two things that are absolute unacceptable in that price range (Europe)

- Replaced pot and toggle cause parts and soldering are real crap.
- Finish of the humbuckers is not durable at all, made for design and not for playing (see pics). It bothers me not to much, but copper is really clashing the dark body finish.

Regards,

Marco


----------



## chopeth

severe said:


> Experiences after 2 month of playing KM-7.
> 
> +Plays like charm! Sounds icecold  .
> 
> Two things that are absolute unacceptable in that price range (Europe)
> 
> - Replaced pot and toggle cause parts and soldering are real crap.
> - Finish of the humbuckers is not durable at all, made for design and not for playing (see pics). It bothers me not to much, but copper is really clashing the dark body finish.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Marco



The same happened to the nazgul in my KM-7 in no time. I contacted schecter and they sent me a couple of new covers. Simply the best aftersale service I've found.


----------



## severe

Thanks for the reply, I have a few questions, though!


How did you change the covers, I thought they are waxed in? 
Do I have to remove the pickup completely and unsolder it to change the covers?
How do the pickups sound and look without the covers? Thinking about getting rid of them altoghether.

Thanks,

Marco


----------



## chopeth

severe said:


> Thanks for the reply, I have a few questions, though!
> 
> 
> How did you change the covers, I thought they are waxed in?
> Do I have to remove the pickup completely and unsolder it to change the covers?
> How do the pickups sound and look without the covers? Thinking about getting rid of them altoghether.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Marco



I don't know, man. I haven't changed it yet, but I'm also interested, so I hope somebody tell us about it.


----------



## mnemonic

IIRC the covers are usually soldered to the pickup baseplate, so either cutting the solder joint or just heating it with a soldering iron will get them off.

Not sure if the pickups are wax potted before or after the covers go on. So you may or may not need to repot the pickups. Not the end of the world if you don't, but you may get squeals/microphonics at high volumes if you don't.


----------



## Alice AKW

I may be in the minority, but I think they look really neat when they wear like that.


----------



## Zado

Alice AKW said:


> I may be in the minority, but I think they look really neat when they wear like that.



I second this


----------



## Key_Maker

I forgot to take pictures, but i made a sloppy track to test it. I´m not sold on the pickups though, they are good, but i still preffer the attack that i get from EMGs.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rub-n-verdugo/schecter-km-7-test[/SC]


----------



## Zado

100% would bang,if only it was real


----------



## Jonathan20022

^ They are actually, I'm considering ordering a blue one or Purple from the run those guitars are on. They're going to look gorgeous by the end of it.

EDIT: I saw the run on Facebook and am only relaying information I saw from there, prices and a deposit form went up for a specific dealer after they got prices from Schecter so from my understanding as of today in the afternoon was that it was happening.


----------



## Zado

How can you say they are real? they are just photoshopped,and I've seen no official release from schecter about it


----------



## crystallake

Zado said:


> How can you say they are real? they are just photoshopped,and I've seen no official release from schecter about it



And very badly Photoshopped. Look around the binding and pickups. 

Killer colors/flame nonetheless.


----------



## Zado

A guy explained me that Guitar porn had some kind of agreement with Schecter for producing that kind of stuff....Sounds great if real..


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Zado said:


> A guy explained me that Guitar porn had some kind of agreement with Schecter for producing that kind of stuff....Sounds great if real..



Schecter won't do one-off limited runs on any signature guitar. I know this because they just emailed me and said there was a rumor going around about a run of KM guitars with different finishes, and that they aren't even considering it. So, sorry to be the one to have to tell you that it isn't happening.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seriously. If we were to hear news about new KM's, we'd hear it from Keith himself, not Engage and the gang.


----------



## RustInPeace

I'm now experiencing problems with my volume pot and switch, but I need my original receipt for my guitar that I cant find 

Does anyone have part numbers for direct replacements?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Zado said:


> How can you say they are real? they are just photoshopped,and I've seen no official release from schecter about it





DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Schecter won't do one-off limited runs on any signature guitar. I know this because they just emailed me and said there was a rumor going around about a run of KM guitars with different finishes, and that they aren't even considering it. So, sorry to be the one to have to tell you that it isn't happening.



Pretty sure it's a Diamond Series run but the pic confused people. Those were mockups made to show what the finish would look like by the end of the process. And the specs are similar to a few of their current guitars but it'll have options like a Floyd, Hardshell and such.


----------



## Ericbrujo

***noob question alert***

whats the carbon fiber reinforcement in the neck for ???

sorry for the noob question.


----------



## mperrotti34

Ericbrujo said:


> ***noob question alert***
> 
> whats the carbon fiber reinforcement in the neck for ???
> 
> sorry for the noob question.



Its to keep it from moving due to climate change and for overall neck stability


----------



## Zado

Thanks Keith for clarifying that!


----------



## PA1990

Hi guys, how is the KM-7 for shredding stuff like sweeping ??? 

I find a used one at a good price but I dont try it, maybe tomorrow!

Alex


----------



## chopeth

PA1990 said:


> Hi guys, how is the KM-7 for shredding stuff like sweeping ???
> 
> I find a used one at a good price but I dont try it, maybe tomorrow!
> 
> Alex



I find it the easiest of my guitars for sweeping, probably because of the hipshot bridge.


----------



## Curt

so these issues people are having with these is kind of offputting, tbh. the black finish on the pickups wearing off to copper, bad wiring, that kind of stuff doesn't exactly thrill me on a $1000 guitar. Maybe i'm just being picky, but i've not had any issues with wiring on guitars from day one on much cheaper guitars. But it's not like that wouldn't be an easy fix, and I would change the pickups anyway, as having some extended time with the nazgul has shown me it's not the pickup for me.


----------



## Ikiharmaa

Curt said:


> so these issues people are having with these is kind of offputting, tbh. the black finish on the pickups wearing off to copper, bad wiring, that kind of stuff doesn't exactly thrill me on a $1000 guitar. Maybe i'm just being picky, but i've not had any issues with wiring on guitars from day one on much cheaper guitars. But it's not like that wouldn't be an easy fix, and I would change the pickups anyway, as having some extended time with the nazgul has shown me it's not the pickup for me.




<1000$ guitars from other brands don't have ss frets and aftermarket pickups.

Sure it can be offputting, but besides the used market, these really do seem like the best offer in their price range. I think we're all glad that they're skimping on the electronics instead of the fret dressing  I don't think you're too picky, but you gotta aknowledge it's a trade-off. Their customer service seems to take care of these things pretty well too, even if that doesn't remove the problem, it does make up for it a little.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Would the pickup wearing be on Duncan?


----------



## Evil Weasel

How sensitive to light are the finishes? Just got a white one yesterday and it's more grey than white. Admittedly this is under artifical light in the grim Scottish winter. I'll see it outside at the weekend 

Also has anyone tried these with BKP blackhawks? Have a set lying here but unsure, especially with regards to fitting as someone said earlier they weren't an exact replacement, and the blackhawks have different baseplates from regular BKP I'm sure.
.


----------



## Evil Weasel

Can't wait to plug it in and try it though! I'll get some photos up at the weekend of but I definitely remember the one I tried in store being a lighter colour.


----------



## Curt

Ikiharmaa said:


> <1000$ guitars from other brands don't have ss frets and aftermarket pickups.
> 
> Sure it can be offputting, but besides the used market, these really do seem like the best offer in their price range. I think we're all glad that they're skimping on the electronics instead of the fret dressing  I don't think you're too picky, but you gotta aknowledge it's a trade-off. Their customer service seems to take care of these things pretty well too, even if that doesn't remove the problem, it does make up for it a little.


That's very true. I suppose it just makes it a harder choice, what with sterling putting out the JP170D(under $1000 with aftermarket pickups) because other than wear, I haven't seen any other benefits of SS frets, I know a lot of people swear they are easier to bend on, but i've never had any trouble bending on NS frets anyway, so while it's a nice touch, it's not something that I was banking on in this price bracket anyway.

Schecter does have amazing customer service, I can't deny that. I'm just hoping these issues improve, and that maybe, if Keith ever decides to push it forward, i'd love to see a KM-7 with a floyd, as that would put the one obvious plus of the sterling to me, as a trem user on equal ground.

But i'm just thinking out loud now. I'll probably end up with one at some point in the next year or so.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

I just snagged a KM7
No toggle issue, no issues at all
Either they fixed it on new batches or I got lucky?
Great axe!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm guessing it was the first run of KM-7s. They probably most of the issues with the later runs.


----------



## pdbeaton87

My first 7 and I love it! I do have the same issue everyone else is complaining about with the volume pot and switch. It bother's me but, its not a reason that would make me choose another guitar over it. Eventually I will purchase a high-quality pot and switch and have them replaced.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

Evil Weasel said:


> How sensitive to light are the finishes? Just got a white one yesterday and it's more grey than white. Admittedly this is under artifical light in the grim Scottish winter. I'll see it outside at the weekend
> 
> Also has anyone tried these with BKP blackhawks? Have a set lying here but unsure, especially with regards to fitting as someone said earlier they weren't an exact replacement, and the blackhawks have different baseplates from regular BKP I'm sure.
> .



The finish is like a chameleon- lights up in an eerie ghostly way with direct light, then looks a bit gray white in low light. Very cool effect!

Keep us posted on the BK Blackhawk! I like the Nazgul but always go crazy over BK


----------



## Arsenal12

Sorry I couldn't go through all 92 pages, but whats a good price to pay for one of these new? I see most places sell for $999, but was saw people mention they picked them up for 7 or 8 hundred? I'm considering a black KM-7 btw.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

TBH bad wiring isn't really an issue if you have a $15 soldering iron and an hour of patience. It's not like you get a bad guitar. That being a deal breaker is ridiculous considering the wood, woodwork, frets, pickups, and tuners you get.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

^I need a beginner course in soldering. I tend to break things more than fix things in my tool life. I would love to be able to solder in new pickups and skip past tone pots, simple things for most but super overwhelming for me


----------



## deltast0rm

Hey guys, does anyone know if the 'Lambo Orange' finish that's coming out will be available in a lefty version?

Cheers!


----------



## deltast0rm

Hey guys, does anyone know if the 'Lambo Orange' finish that's coming out will be available in a lefty version?

Cheers!


----------



## Andromalia

Ikiharmaa said:


> <1000$ guitars from other brands don't have ss frets and aftermarket pickups.



They're not <1000$ guitars, they're 1300&#8364; guitars. I'd actually love getting an orange one but at this price an LTD seems a way better bet. 1300&#8364; gets you the top end of the LTD series. (The Weinman or Susi for exemple)


----------



## TonyGD

Evil Weasel said:


> How sensitive to light are the finishes? Just got a white one yesterday and it's more grey than white. Admittedly this is under artifical light in the grim Scottish winter. I'll see it outside at the weekend
> 
> Also has anyone tried these with BKP blackhawks? Have a set lying here but unsure, especially with regards to fitting as someone said earlier they weren't an exact replacement, and the blackhawks have different baseplates from regular BKP I'm sure.
> .



I would imagine Black Hawks should be a direct fit since the cavities in the KM-7 are routed big enough to fit covered Duncans. Then again only way to really find out is trying to put them in your guitar. They'll either fit or they won't. Not sure if you're referring to my post since mine required routing, but I have them in a Chapman Guitars ML-T7 (also swamp ash body, designed under Keith Merrow's supervision before he got swept up by Schecter) I have a Sentient/Nazgul set in a different guitar and I like them a lot too. Stock Duncans usually isn't something to complain about, but replacing them with Bare Knuckles isn't a bad idea. If I could afford to have Bare Knuckles (the Black Hawk specifically) in all of my guitars, I would.


----------



## gigawhat

Andromalia said:


> They're not <1000$ guitars, they're 1300&#8364; guitars. I'd actually love getting an orange one but at this price an LTD seems a way better bet. 1300&#8364; gets you the top end of the LTD series. (The Weinman or Susi for exemple)



A top end LTD that's made in the same factory as the KM-7 is a way better bet how?

I mean, preferences aside, what actual differences are you expecting that would put the LTD over the KM-7? What exactly makes the top end LTD sigs different from the top end Schecter sig, except that the Schecter has SS frets for the same price?

Not trying to be snarky, just genuinely curious.


----------



## Andromalia

That's not the point. The point is the KM is competing, basically, against this: 

ESP LTD H-1001FM STBK - Thomann France

Which is _half _the price. I referred to the two other LTD models because they're the only ones in the same price bracket. For 999$ it's a great bargain, for 1300&#8364; it's pretty meh. 
To put it in perspective, would you buy one for 1580$ ?


----------



## Andromalia

That's not the point. The point is the KM is competing, basically, against this: 

ESP LTD H-1001FM STBK - Thomann France

Which is _half _the price. I referred to the two other LTD models because they're the only ones in the same price bracket. For 999$ it's a great bargain, for 1300 it's pretty meh. 
To put it in perspective, would you buy one for 1580$ ?


----------



## sonay

I bought my KM-7 last week at a local dealer.
I'm not entirely satisfied.
All strings are too high. I tried to screw down all saddles as low as possible to get a lower string height. I took four photos to show you what I mean.

Bridge_saddles_high_zpsb8ad2dc5.jpg Photo by Blob_Blop | Photobucket

How low or hight is your string action? 

Kind regards
Attila

Sorry my english is not so good...


----------



## gigawhat

Actually, that was the point, you're taking my question on a different tangent. You said that an LTD was a way better bet than the KM-7, because for the same price, you could get the LTD version of the KM-7, minus the SS frets. For now, i dont care about what a H-1001 costs, as you referenced the LTD Sigs, not the H-1001, thats what my question pertains to. 

What differences do you expect between this KM-7 and this Susi

And as it turns out, that Susi that was a "better bet" cost MORE than the KM-7, while being made in the same exact place by the same people with the same source of materials and goes through the same QC. So my question was why, to you, was the Susi a better bet, brand preferences aside, when you're actually paying MORE for it than the "overpriced" KM-7.

As to the H-1001 being the KM-7 competitior, do you think the Schecter Hellraiser is a competitior of the Susi? No, and its ridiculous to suggest it is. If something is literally half the price, i highly doubt anyone seriously expects it to take something twice its price market shares.

You say you refered to the LTD sigs because they are in the same price bracket? But then go on to state that something half the KM-7's price is its actual market competition? 
Pretty sure you understand that the LTD sigs are the ACTUAL competitors, considering when it was first time to make a comparision, they are what came to mind.


To get back to my original question, one more time. What makes the Susi a better bet than the KM-7?

And to answer your question, if it was fairly priced next to its competitors, then yes I would.


----------



## Veritech Zero

sonay said:


> I bought my KM-7 last week at a local dealer.
> I'm not entirely satisfied.
> All strings are too high. I tried to screw down all saddles as low as possible to get a lower string height. I took four photos to show you what I mean.
> 
> Bridge_saddles_high_zpsb8ad2dc5.jpg Photo by Blob_Blop | Photobucket
> 
> How low or hight is your string action?
> 
> Kind regards
> Attila
> 
> Sorry my english is not so good...




Hey buddy, check your truss rod adjustment. That usually makes a huge difference in string height if it is severely bowed in one direction or the other, even to the point of maxing out your bridge adjustment and not getting the height you want.


----------



## Andromalia

gigawhat said:


> To get back to my original question, one more time. What makes the Susi a better bet than the KM-7?



Well it sports a 300$ bridge, most notably.



> As to the H-1001 being the KM-7 competitior, do you think the Schecter Hellraiser is a competitior of the Susi? No, and its ridiculous to suggest it is. If something is literally half the price


Price isn't necessarily determining range. As a LTD 1000 I expect it to follow the usual MTD quality guidelines, eg, that it will be EC 1000 grade. Besides, the price diffrence is way less in the US. And as you repeatedly stated _they come from the same factory_. At a 50% premium I still say it's not a good deal. And I have no reason to think the KM will play better than the LTD, I expect them to be roughly equivalent. They are, after all, made in the same factory. (o'rly?)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Andromalia said:


> Well it sports a 300$ bridge, most notably.



I hope this is sarcasm.


----------



## elhantiri

I understand that preferences are subjective and everyone is entitled to a specific opinion, we don't have the same taste, yet it seems that hundred of people are following this thread and they agree that the km-7 is hot )))
Anyway, the LTD Susi looks nice and it surely has quality components, but how could it be better than KM-7?? Maybe it's better in the mind of the beholder?
A lot of people drool over exotic tops, modern shapes, and high end humbuckers, but what about the deal breakers? Okay, let me explain:What am i supposed to do when my guitar's neck turns into a bow? What should i do when my nickel frets melt away? In my place there are no qualified luthiers or guitar techs, so i'm done once i try to adjust the truss rod then i**** up! I'm done when it's time to level or refret my guitar! The ultimate pros that seal the deal (at least for me) are the carbon rods inside the neck, they contribute to make the neck stable and reliable throughout the four seasons. Also i can't stress enough how awesome SS frets are, if you are like me and you go through nickel frets like a hot knife through butter then SS frets are the way to go, in my case stainless steel frets aren't a fancy option, they are compulsory, otherwise after a year or so i'll have to put the guitar inside it's case and let her rust in peace cause no one is able to service my fretts. I can't lay down the cash for a USA Suhr or a USA Jackson Broderick (these guitars have SS frets) i can't lay down the cash for a Vigier (it has carbon reinforcement) But i can of course get a KM-7. 
So, no matter how awesome a guitar is, without stainless steel frets it worths almost nothing.
The KM-7 offers a load of nice options: clean black ebony, locking tuners, graph tech self lubricating nut, carbon fiber rods, high end pickups, Hipshot bridge, in addition to the beloved SS frets, thus it's a winner


----------



## Ericbrujo

elhantiri said:


> I understand that preferences are subjective and everyone is entitled to a specific opinion, we don't have the same taste, yet it seems that hundred of people are following this thread and they agree that the km-7 is hot )))
> Anyway, the LTD Susi looks nice and it surely has quality components, but how could it be better than KM-7?? Maybe it's better in the mind of the beholder?
> A lot of people drool over exotic tops, modern shapes, and high end humbuckers, but what about the deal breakers? Okay, let me explain:What am i supposed to do when my guitar's neck turns into a bow? What should i do when my nickel frets melt away? In my place there are no qualified luthiers or guitar techs, so i'm done once i try to adjust the truss rod then i**** up! I'm done when it's time to level or refret my guitar! The ultimate pros that seal the deal (at least for me) are the carbon rods inside the neck, they contribute to make the neck stable and reliable throughout the four seasons. Also i can't stress enough how awesome SS frets are, if you are like me and you go through nickel frets like a hot knife through butter then SS frets are the way to go, in my case stainless steel frets aren't a fancy option, they are compulsory, otherwise after a year or so i'll have to put the guitar inside it's case and let her rust in peace cause no one is able to service my fretts. I can't lay down the cash for a USA Suhr or a USA Jackson Broderick (these guitars have SS frets) i can't lay down the cash for a Vigier (it has carbon reinforcement) But i can of course get a KM-7.
> So, no matter how awesome a guitar is, without stainless steel frets it worths almost nothing.
> The KM-7 offers a load of nice options: clean black ebony, locking tuners, graph tech self lubricating nut, carbon fiber rods, high end pickups, Hipshot bridge, in addition to the beloved SS frets, thus it's a winner



THIS !


----------



## crystallake

Looks like the Lambo Orange is available now through Schecter!

2015 : Keith Merrow KM-7


----------



## fantasyl

Anyone saw the lambo orange KM7 in person and can share some comments? That guitar is sick!


----------



## stevexc

I got bored with photoshop and decided to see how the lambo would look if the top was trans over flame maple.

I need it. Even though it doesn't exist.







Also these.


----------



## Zado

Blue and Green are made of win.


----------



## pantallica87

GREEN!


----------



## Zado

I wanted to try too!


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I hope this is sarcasm.


 
If that's not sarcasm, he got taken for a ride and then some lol


----------



## fantasyl

Green and purple FTW!


----------



## warpedsoul

New KM7 owner here, and really new to 7's in general. Hopefully I can get used to a 7. If not, I'd only get rid of it for a KM6. These guitars feel phenomenal.


----------



## snowyBlinds

pdbeaton87 said:


>



I need this in V7 form... both this and the white!


----------



## Voron

sonay said:


> I bought my KM-7 last week at a local dealer.
> I'm not entirely satisfied.
> All strings are too high. I tried to screw down all saddles as low as possible to get a lower string height. I took four photos to show you what I mean.
> 
> Bridge_saddles_high_zpsb8ad2dc5.jpg Photo by Blob_Blop | Photobucket
> 
> How low or hight is your string action?
> 
> Kind regards
> Attila
> 
> Sorry my english is not so good...



Have you tried to adjust truss rod also? I have'n try KM-7 but KM-6 and the action is incredibly low on it!

I'm on the way to do a video review on it...


----------



## Voron

So, here we go.
Stock KM-6 no changes, just some adjustments cause it comes in standard tuning and I play in drop C.
Action is incredibly low. If I say incredibly I mean that on my PRS Custom 24 I'm using 0,4mm on 1st string and 0,6mm on 6th string action. And KM-6 allows to do it with no pain and no dead spots! Really impressive!
And intonation just perfect.
It turns around 1200&#8364; here in EU and I think it worth this money so far!

Here is small test that I made with it:


Hope you will like it!


----------



## ScarSymmetry

Hey guys just received mine!The pickup screws are messed up and so are pickup heights...

So which is the correct height in mm measuring from the body???


----------



## JPhoenix19

Just joined the club! 

Holy crap, this guitar is sooooo awesome! I understand why so many people speak so highly of this axe!

Anyway, NGD thread soon!


----------



## chopeth

ScarSymmetry said:


> Hey guys just received mine!The pickup screws are messed up and so are pickup heights...
> 
> So which is the correct height in mm measuring from the body???



Is there a proper or recommended one or is it just a matter of taste?


----------



## gay4ass

I am wondering if any of you guys managed to fit a thicker string on the B with or without modifications to the tuners?

I use elixirs so I only have the option of going for a 0.068.


----------



## Voron

gay4ass said:


> I am wondering if any of you guys managed to fit a thicker string on the B with or without modifications to the tuners?
> 
> I use elixirs so I only have the option of going for a 0.068.



0.64 without modification - no problems. Don't know about 0,68.
But it's easy to fix!


----------



## Quicksilver689

Just joined the club in January. My first 7, and she's a beauty! Trans black, from Sweetwater, just like the one a few posts above.

Question though - is anybody else having intonation problems with the stock low .062 in Drop A? I've adjusted the truss rod slightly to flatten the neck out a little, because it had a little too much unnecessary concave bow for my taste. My low drop A saddle appears smaller than the others, but the screw seems long like the others. My problem is that the fretted note at the 12th fret remains sharper than the 12th fret harmonic, even with the saddle pulled wayyy back. It's at the point now where I can't pull it back any further, because if I did, the end of the screw would then obstruct where the string comes up through the bottom of the saddle, and likely also push against the string. All the other strings intonate just fine though.

I've tried searching on this but have not found anything conclusive, especially since I don't think this is an older one from what I can tell.

Thanks in advance for any help, it would greatly be appreciated before I go contacting Schecter.


----------



## Quicksilver689

I contacted Schecter, and they're going to mail me a shorter screw, spring, and saddle for the low Drop A string. We'll see what happens! 



Quicksilver689 said:


> Just joined the club in January. My first 7, and she's a beauty! Trans black, from Sweetwater, just like the one a few posts above.
> 
> Question though - is anybody else having intonation problems with the stock low .062 in Drop A? I've adjusted the truss rod slightly to flatten the neck out a little, because it had a little too much unnecessary concave bow for my taste. My low drop A saddle appears smaller than the others, but the screw seems long like the others. My problem is that the fretted note at the 12th fret remains sharper than the 12th fret harmonic, even with the saddle pulled wayyy back. It's at the point now where I can't pull it back any further, because if I did, the end of the screw would then obstruct where the string comes up through the bottom of the saddle, and likely also push against the string. All the other strings intonate just fine though.
> 
> I've tried searching on this but have not found anything conclusive, especially since I don't think this is an older one from what I can tell.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help, it would greatly be appreciated before I go contacting Schecter.


----------



## Tmose04

Can anyone direct me to the volume pot wiring diagram?


----------



## JeffTD

So I'm finding that with getting a 6 string Evertuned, I'm likely to play my KM7 pretty sparingly, and I've always had a love/hate with 7s in general. Anyway, what do you guys think interest would be on an Evertuned KM7 w/ a 57/66 set if I decided to sell it?


----------



## Veritech Zero

I think that depends on what you are asking for it. If you are asking the price of a KM-7+EMG 57/66+Evertune (Assuming 1800ish? for everything and the install/route work) then probably not a whole lot since most people can just go do the same to theirs.


----------



## JeffTD

Yeah I definitely wouldn't be doing that; I sold the Duncans so the pickups are a wash, thinking closer to $1400.


----------



## Ericbrujo

Quicksilver689 said:


> I contacted Schecter, and they're going to mail me a shorter screw, spring, and saddle for the low Drop A string. We'll see what happens!



did the new shorter screw, spring, and saddle for the low Drop A string fix your problem ?? im about to purchase a new guitar and im looking at the km7 but i dont want a guitar that has intonation problems. i just want to know if i should get the km7 or just save more money and get the IBANEZ RGD Prestige.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

FWIW, my KN7 has not intonation problems; plays like a dream with no issues
The pickups sound great, but I may try a magnet swap to warm it up/increase organic-ness (?)


----------



## chopeth

crankyrayhanky said:


> FWIW, my KN7 has not intonation problems; plays like a dream with no issues
> The pickups sound great, but I may try a magnet swap to warm it up/increase organic-ness (?)



It'd be great if you showed us the process and results, I'm also interested


----------



## RustInPeace

Thinking about dropping a set of black winters in my km7...


----------



## RustInPeace

So I jammed on friday for the first time ever with my km-7 at band level volumes... and I'm getting some really bad pickup squeeling!! Cant resale these pickups when they are doing this. Was this an issue for some of the first km7's released? I thought I remembered reading about this...


----------



## androponic

I believe they had an issue with the wax potting not completely filling the metal covers and they were a bit microphonic. They could probably use to be repotted.


----------



## RustInPeace

SD is sending me brand new pickups. A++++++++ customer service. LEGENDS!


----------



## channie

let me bump this thread up for some km love! i got another km6 just today 







and.. i realised my very first km has started to turn yellowish/greenish... any tips on maintaining the body/finish of this guitar?


----------



## curlyvice

^I kinda dig the aged look it has now. Gives it character.


----------



## Masoo2

https://instagram.com/p/2T-NbWKgYE/

New KM7?

Looks like it has a natural finish, but it might just be a standard white KM7 with zebra coils


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hard to tell. Probably a ....ty instagram filter, but would be cool if it's a natural finish. More variety.


----------



## Zado




----------



## schecterTrey

Does this mean that Tosin is using Seymour Duncan now?^


----------



## Zado

No idea,I was just posting for the natural KM


----------



## MetalBuddah

I need to know more about that natural KM-7.....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

schecterTrey said:


> Does this mean that Tosin is using Seymour Duncan now?^



According to both their instagrams, they're filming guitar lesson videos.


----------



## ImNotAhab

MetalBuddah said:


> I need to know more about that natural KM-7.....



I agree. More Finishes would equal a happy ImNotAhab.


----------



## MetalBuddah

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> According to both their instagrams, they're filming guitar lesson videos.



It is a little fishy that he uploaded a video of himself playing one of his guitars loaded with Seymour Duncan soapbars....


----------



## Zado




----------



## androponic

AHHH Yes, the Schecter KM7FR Prototype. Sweeet!!! I also saw that Wes is now a Schecter artist according to their facebook page. I bet there will be some cool Hauch models in the works too. GAS level upgrade !!!


----------



## Zado

androponic said:


> AHHH Yes, the Schecter KM7FR Prototype. Sweeet!!! I also saw that Wes is now a Schecter artist according to their facebook page. I bet there will be some cool Hauch models in the works too. GAS level upgrade !!!



The WH model will be out in 2016 at best,so gotta be patient

Btw isn't that KM proto to be considered a 10Top?


Ok juz kiddn


----------



## Negav

channie said:


> and.. i realised my very first km has started to turn yellowish/greenish... any tips on maintaining the body/finish of this guitar?



Well I believe it has to do with Schecter's finish material quality. I have a black flame hellraiser (profile pic) it used to be dark purple/black when it was new, but over time it turned greenish black.


----------



## androponic

And what pickups are those in the Wes pic? The 7 string version of the "Blackened Winters"? I have them in the KM6 and they sound great, never heard them in a 7. All of my KM7's have the Naz/Sent setups as they come stock...for now.


----------



## Zado

Negav said:


> Well I believe it has to do with Schecter's finish material quality. I have a black flame hellraiser (profile pic) it used to be dark purple/black when it was new, but over time it turned greenish black.



Damn I want my schec finish to evolve too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seems Keith decided to give the Evertune another shot.


----------



## the.godfather

At the right angle these guitars can be really evil-looking can't they...just so great! 

I'd still really like to screw around with an Evertune bridge. Apart from the obvious performance benefits that they have, it looks like they're a really comfortable bridge under your hand too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I agree.  Only problem is the possible change of tone. But given the kind of .... I play, it really doesn't matter to me. 

I do wonder if a KM7ET will ever become a thing? I remember Keith originally didn't want to do it because of the sub-par experiences he had.


----------



## Sumsar

What kind of sub-par experiences where those? I remember him posting photos of him and Jeff having evertunes installed in schecters for the Conquering Dystopia recording, but never saw anything from there on?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

He said the several Evertune-equipped guitars he tried gave him some pretty bad tone loss, which is why he had no plans for an ET-equipped KM-7.


----------



## Shask

Negav said:


> Well I believe it has to do with Schecter's finish material quality. I have a black flame hellraiser (profile pic) it used to be dark purple/black when it was new, but over time it turned greenish black.



Interesting. I recently grabbed a Banshee 6, and it has a greenish/grey kind of tint to it.


Seems like trans-black always has those issues. I had an LTD years ago that looked purple, and many others looked brown.....


----------



## JeffTD

The two guitars they had Evertunes installed on for Conquering Dystopia recordings were Loomis models that had the floyd route filled before routing out for the Evertune - I'd imagine if you're looking for a way to lose tone then that's how it happens.

Mine sounds amazing with the ET, not much real difference between the before/after.


----------



## Andrew0472

Sup guys! I'm gonna buy a 7 string and have been keeping my eyes on this. 

Is the quality comparable to a similar priced LTD? Not a fan of the black 7 strings with rosewood boards or floyds so im 90% sold on this guitar. Just have always wondered if the quality on schecters is okay.


----------



## khoirus

I bought KM7 few months ago, and it is one of the best 7 strings i&#8217;ve ever played. I have some problem with it&#8217;s pickup though. My pickup in the KM7 seems to feedback rather too easily (unwanted feedback) when playing with a high gain settings, even in moderate volume. i noticed this because compared to the other guitar i have, with the same volume, KM7 just feedbacks a lot, especially in the neck pickup. Anyone also had this issue? is it because of the wiring? or the pickup itself? i indeed did some modding on it but it was necessary because the switch and the volume was noisy (on and off). Also it doesn&#8217;t clean up really well, is it due to the high output of the pickup? other than that overall is a killer guitar! I always called it a 'spec beast'! that snap and responsiveness and the neck feels is worth dying for lol. Thanks and salute to Keith Merrow and Schecter!


----------



## androponic

Pickups with metal covers sometimes dont get potted densely enough. I would repot the pickups with a little extra time to really get the wax in there between the cover and the coils. I have had quite a few metal covered pickups do this and it seems they are a tad bit microphonic. I sometimes just remove the covers and clean off excess wax and just use them as normal pups. Either way will usually solve the touchiness of them.


----------



## Veritech Zero

khoirus said:


> I bought KM7 few months ago, and it is one of the best 7 strings i&#8217;ve ever played. I have some problem with it&#8217;s pickup though. My pickup in the KM7 seems to feedback rather too easily (unwanted feedback) when playing with a high gain settings, even in moderate volume. i noticed this because compared to the other guitar i have, with the same volume, KM7 just feedbacks a lot, especially in the neck pickup. Anyone also had this issue? is it because of the wiring? or the pickup itself? i indeed did some modding on it but it was necessary because the switch and the volume was noisy (on and off). Also it doesn&#8217;t clean up really well, is it due to the high output of the pickup? other than that overall is a killer guitar! I always called it a 'spec beast'! that snap and responsiveness and the neck feels is worth dying for lol. Thanks and salute to Keith Merrow and Schecter!



We actually discussed this quite a few pages back. Schecter actually got a bad batch of pickups from Seymour Duncan, you may have one of the guitars that had bad pickups if you purchased it from a company that perhaps had some older stock. I can't remember what the serial numbers of the affected guitars were but mind had them. All I had to do was bring it back to the place I bought it from (drumcityguitarland) and they emailed Schecter and they sent me a new set of pickups for it, they also offered to send my guitar in and have Schecter replace the pickups as well.


----------



## Shewter

Does anyone know what all models share the same neck specs as the KM 7? The lambo orange KM7 fits literally EVERY bit of what I want in a seven string and I'd love to buy one, but I'd REALLY like to check out how the neck feels first, and there's no KM 7s in any of the stores near me /sigh


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Banshee, SLS, Hellraiser Hybrid, and I THINK the 2 new blackjacks are close.


----------



## Zinter

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Banshee, SLS, Hellraiser Hybrid, and I THINK the 2 new blackjacks are close.



I've got a KM-7 and a 2014 blackjack ATX VRS C-7, the C-7 has a thicker profile for sure, I think it's the older one. It's nice and beefy but not quite the same. I remember it being called the SLS profile somewhere so that line should be the same as HeHas said


----------



## RustInPeace

I owned an sls 7 briefly, its pretty much exactly the same.


----------



## Zalbu

Am I smoking crack or does that KM-7 in the background at 1:50 have some kind of flamed maple top? I don't know anything about different woods but it sure looks different from the regular orange KM-7's.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Zalbu said:


> Am I smoking crack or does that KM-7 in the background at 1:50 have some kind of flamed maple top? I don't know anything about different woods but it sure looks different from the regular orange KM-7's.




Yeah that has been spotted in a few of KM's videos recently. Dig that natural look!


----------



## RustInPeace

Black Winters installed


----------



## chopeth

RustInPeace said:


> Black Winters installed



Tell us more, please!!


----------



## warpedsoul

Just got my KM6 in the other day, to go along with my KM7. I'm not much of a 7 string player, but loving this KM6. It is my new #1.


----------



## Jotun666

I just uploaded a quick demo test of my new Schecter KM7 (man, I love this guitar), so I´d like to share it with you. I think it sounds, plays and looks great.

Congrats to Keith for such an amazing signature model.

Here´s my video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOIw6LqtRuU

Hope you like it!


----------



## RustInPeace

On the black winters:

Got to test them out in a jam setting on Friday using my 5153/hd500x setup. Ive been playing a lot of punk/ska with these guys lately so getting a feel of how versatile these are is paramount to my final judgement. 

Oh boy did they ever deliver. 

Using the blue channel with a boost and gate was perfect. I could get them to feedback and sustain right when I wanted them to, and still cleaned up nicely for some fast ska type chording. 

Everything anyone good says about these pickups is true.

If I could find a reason why someone wouldnt like them, its that they are voiced to be neutral. Some people dont like that I guess.

10/10 would skate punk with 7 string black metal guitar again


----------



## Seventy

I want this color!

https://www.facebook.com/NickJohnst...0261011353887/885763661470281/?type=1&theater


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seventy said:


> I want this color!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/NickJohnst...0261011353887/885763661470281/?type=1&theater





> It was a one-off for Keith made during development



I hope they mean it was a test guitar for a future production model, and not something they made for just him.


----------



## klinic

How is the quality with these things? I've been hearing mostly good things I thought, but I tried one out at a local music store (just out of curiosity) and the fretwork was horrendous. Paint wasn't too even either. 

I thought maybe it was just a lemon but they had another similarly priced model there (a loomis I think?) and it was shocking too. I had a quick look at a few other high end models that I can't remember for the life of me and they were all pretty bad. They had a much cheaper one, about $1200aud but that one was fine, looked about on par with my Ibanez prestige actually. 

Are these signatures held up to higher standards at all or basically manufactured the same way as the standard models but with a higher price tag?


----------



## warpedsoul

I have a KM6 and KM7 and they have been my favorite guitars I've ever owned. Play like butter to me.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

My band mate had one and the fretwork was among the best I've ever played. I've owned a few Schecters in the $900+ range and they've all had remarkable frets. 

Your shop must be getting a bum deal if it has several similar models with bummy craftsmanship.


----------



## RustInPeace

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/rust-in-peace117/pod-bw-test[/sc]

Recorded with the blerk wernters.


----------



## Reet

How do you guys feel about the Sentient in this guitar? I have a trans white one and a lambo orange one and i feel both of them are just missing something when it comes to achieving a 'fluid smooth lead tone.' Think like Petrucci's lead tone. I love the guitar more than life itself and the Nazgul is fantastic. Hell i like the Sentient for cleans and blues grit but i feel its missing something on the gainy leads. For the record i'm playing an EVH 5153 and have tried every possible boost pedal/gain stage combo. Any of you guys swapped out the neck pickup and had any good results for a smooth singing lead tone?


----------



## RustInPeace

The sentient doesnt have prominent mids (kinda scooped or neutral), which takes away from that smooth lead tone IMO. Pickups like the liquifire (JP's sig pickup) has a prominent midrange which helps with those leads.

I thought the sentient was awesome for cleans and blues tones as well.


----------



## Reet

Yeah im definetely not knocking the Sentient. It does well. I'm going to go for something with similar tonal qualities of a liquifire for sure.


----------



## Braden717

klinic said:


> How is the quality with these things? I've been hearing mostly good things I thought, but I tried one out at a local music store (just out of curiosity) and the fretwork was horrendous. Paint wasn't too even either.
> 
> I thought maybe it was just a lemon but they had another similarly priced model there (a loomis I think?) and it was shocking too. I had a quick look at a few other high end models that I can't remember for the life of me and they were all pretty bad. They had a much cheaper one, about $1200aud but that one was fine, looked about on par with my Ibanez prestige actually.
> 
> Are these signatures held up to higher standards at all or basically manufactured the same way as the standard models but with a higher price tag?




So this was a conversation in another thread I found. 



GuitarBizarre said:


> Did this happen more than once? I recall a batch of Loomis models went out with flat frets because they'd not been crowned, and there was a recall, but I was under the impression that was an isolated incident where a group of guitars got ....ed by some freak administrative oversight, rather than a common problem caused by lackluster general workmanship.










MaxOfMetal said:


> The recall was damage control. It affected all South Korean Schecters made for that time period. If you search on here there were a few folks with C7s with the unfinished fretwork.
> 
> They corrected this, but a lot of guitars made it through. Enough so that several found thier way to this relatively small sampling of the guitar community.
> 
> At that time I worked for a Schecter dealer and the problems were known. The quality was suspect in other ways as well. The fact that it was a quality low point for Ibanez as well shows how bad those 07'/08' Schecters were. Which was a shame because the early 00` ones were great.




Apparantly Schecter had a run go through with exactly what you are describing. As far as I know that is not the norm.


----------



## gay4ass

You guys have issues with the electronics like i do?

I have the KM6 & KM7 and both are having issues with the vol pot and selector switches. They are getting scratchy, noisy and sometimes do not make good electrical connections.

My guitars play decent, looks killer but is being let down by the electronics.


----------



## Reet

Lol my new lambo orange one was cutting out on me during the middle of a few solos last night it was awesome.. The volume pots already messed up, as is the one on my white Km-7. Im gonna put a liquifire in my orange one so i figure might as well just get a quality pot and switch while im in there. It sucks these guitars have cheap ass electronics but i'll take that over bad fretwork any day. Plus they're sexy as hell.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Yeah my volume pot has been dropping lately too. I am thinking of changing to a Pegasus soon and may swap out the pot. Should I get a 500 or 250? I know next to nothing about this side of things.


----------



## Arsenal12

I have a like new trans white KM7 for sale.. no issues whatsoever. Make me a reasonable offer 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...d/296001-schecter-km-7-trans-white-satin.html


----------



## ryuu

Hi there, do any of you know which replacement switch would fit the KM-7?

My Axe has the ame switching problem you described.

Greetz


----------



## stevexc

ImNotAhab said:


> Yeah my volume pot has been dropping lately too. I am thinking of changing to a Pegasus soon and may swap out the pot. Should I get a 500 or 250? I know next to nothing about this side of things.



99% of the time if you want humbuckers, go 500k. If you want singles, go 250k. And if you want actives, go with whatever the manufacturer recommends - EMGs and Blackouts are 25k or something like that.


----------



## ImNotAhab

stevexc said:


> 99% of the time if you want humbuckers, go 500k. If you want singles, go 250k. And if you want actives, go with whatever the manufacturer recommends - EMGs and Blackouts are 25k or something like that.



Thank you brother!


----------



## Voron

Got a chance to try new KM-7 Limbo Orange with my Mark V:25
Very satisfied with results


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSK4EAAAqJc

KM7 with Alpha/Omega pickups through a Driftwood Purple Nightmare Amp


----------



## matt till

Alright.... I'm a little nervous here. Long story short, I bought an Agile, came rather dinged up. I'm worth more than that and returned it.

Deliberately scrolling through this forum I saw this thread, and I saw this guitar that would break my "NO SIGS" policy (a weird one I know) and get me the exact instrument I'm looking for . 

Now I'm seeing these posts about issues with this guitar. Should I look elsewhere and nab one of the other Schecters? Should I avoid Schecter all around? or should I pull the trigger and nab a Lambo orange, well aware of the issues that I've seen here.


----------



## Djentliman

matt till said:


> Alright.... I'm a little nervous here. Long story short, I bought an Agile, came rather dinged up. I'm worth more than that and returned it.
> 
> Deliberately scrolling through this forum I saw this thread, and I saw this guitar that would break my "NO SIGS" policy (a weird one I know) and get me the exact instrument I'm looking for .
> 
> Now I'm seeing these posts about issues with this guitar. Should I look elsewhere and nab one of the other Schecters? Should I avoid Schecter all around? or should I pull the trigger and nab a Lambo orange, well aware of the issues that I've seen here.



I can't really comment on the KM7 but my local music shop has a KM6 and it is my all time favorite guitar because of how good it sounds and plays. Even without a setup and old ass ernie ball strings this thing ....ing slays! Cannot recommend it more.


----------



## Quiet Coil

matt till said:


> Now I'm seeing these posts about issues with this guitar. Should I look elsewhere and nab one of the other Schecters? Should I avoid Schecter all around? or should I pull the trigger and nab a Lambo orange, well aware of the issues that I've seen here.



If you're serious about the overall specs (wood, scale, playability and finish) then don't let any little potential electronics or minor hardware issues dissuade you-particularly if you intend to swap pickups or anything else. 

While there's no guarantee that the one you get will be flawless, remember the KM-7 owners on this forum still only account for a small percentage of all owners worldwide (and that we're the most likely to point out any and all perceived issues).

My "KM-7 story": I had and Ibanez RGD2127fx that was nearly immaculate and played like a boss, but when I put it up against the KM-7 (which yes, was somewhat lower quality but Japanese vs Korean or $$$ vs $$ so not unexpected) the Schecter eventually won out if for no other reason than that neck profile. There's really nothing quite like the neck on the KM-7 (that I've played), chalk that up in the playability column I suppose.


----------



## matt till

@Djentliman Thanks man. But I'm not too worried about the playability of the thing, more or less the electrical issues heh heh.

@Noisy yeah I guess you're right. Overall I'm hyped about what the guitar is in specification, I'm probably just overthinkin things. Overall even to get it repaired it's just 30 bucks and some change to fix those issues at the shop I go to if there is any problems.


----------



## Shask

A pot is like $5, and it would be way better than what they come with stock. That guitar doesn't have that many controls. I wouldn't worry too much about electronics.


----------



## Acrid

Finally gone one!


----------



## Hachetjoel




----------



## Scrap

Could someone kindly tell me the exact weight of the KM7 please?


----------



## Smoked Porter

They're in the ballpark of 7.5-8.5 lbs.

Edit: so around 3.5-4 kg in London.


----------



## Scrap

Smoked Porter said:


> They're in the ballpark of 7.5-8.5 lbs.



It seemed a whole lot lighter when I held one.


----------



## Degz

My KM7 here!


----------



## chopeth

Scrap said:


> Could someone kindly tell me the exact weight of the KM7 please?



Exactly 3,5 Kgs.


----------



## big_aug

I love mine. These have to be the best value out there for a used guitar. Flame maple top, 24 stainless steel frets, nice pickups, 26.5 scale, ebony board, locking tuners, etc for $600-700. So much guitar for the money. This is about as good as it gets.


----------



## Scrap

chopeth said:


> Exactly 3,5 Kgs.



Thanks Chopeth...


----------



## Scrap

big_aug said:


> I love mine. These have to be the best value out there for a used guitar. Flame maple top, 24 stainless steel frets, nice pickups, 26.5 scale, ebony board, locking tuners, etc for $600-700. So much guitar for the money. This is about as good as it gets.



New in the UK it's £1,000..

Oh, exact weight: 7lbs 6oz.


----------



## Scrap

Wow.. Sweetwater just informed me that this specific model can vary up to a pound in weight with each one. Does that not effect overall tone, balance and feel quite dramatically?


----------



## mnemonic

Scrap said:


> Wow.. Sweetwater just informed me that this specific model can vary up to a pound in weight with each one. Does that not effect overall tone, balance and feel quite dramatically?



Its wood, dude. Every piece looks different, weighs different, sounds different. 

If you lined up five KM7's, they would probably all be slightly different weights and all sound slightly different. Usually nothing too major, but there will be differences.

This is why its always ideal to try the guitar you buy in the shop. You get to pick your favorite one, and you know for sure if you like the way it feels and sounds.


----------



## Scrap

mnemonic said:


> Its wood, dude. Every piece looks different, weighs different, sounds different.
> 
> If you lined up five KM7's, they would probably all be slightly different weights and all sound slightly different. Usually nothing too major, but there will be differences.
> 
> This is why its always ideal to try the guitar you buy in the shop. You get to pick your favorite one, and you know for sure if you like the way it feels and sounds.



I hear what you're saying. This guitar should be called the 'Keith Merrow Random Model' instead of the Keith Merrow Signature Model maybe..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Scrap said:


> IThis guitar should be called the 'Keith Merrow Random Model'



I think the point of his message flew over your head.

ALL wood is like this. Hell, I'm looking at some Music Man guitars right now, and I see some models with nearly a pound difference, and some ARE a pound heavier or light.


----------



## mnemonic

If you don't like the idea of variances between materials, you may like Aristides guitars, as they are made of composites.


----------



## Zado

Damn, Gibson LPs may vary from 7lbs to 11lbs


----------



## Scrap

I understand everyone's points.. nothing flew over my head.

In my case I have no choice but to order one online as there are absolutely none in any stores where I am except one which is the demo model that's been pawed by who knows how many people now.

So it's fingers crossed that I get one I'm pleased with.


----------



## MiPwnYew

The updated KM-7 looks awesome. The new design looks similar to a certain other guitar, but Keith said they had designed this one early last year at NAMM. Really digging the wenge/maple neck!


----------



## kevdes93

Meh, sick of bevels


----------



## Electric Wizard

It looks like a Carvin now...


----------



## toiletstand

people are comparing it to kiesel but i get more of a vik vibe from this. i love it though. i wonder if the price will go up. i cant wait to try it


----------



## MJS

That's looks nice and it's what Keith likes that matters... but I like the original better. The new one's body seems too Carvin/Kiesel-ish & I instantly thought Vik when I saw the headstock. 

Then again, I love plain black superstrats, so that probably means most people will like the new one better.


----------



## MFB

If they do a KM6 like this then I might be in trouble


----------



## Randyrhoads123

Looks way better than the Kiesel since the bevel doesn't cut through the damn top wood. Actually looks killer! Wonder if they'll have multiple finishes for it... I could do with a purple one.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

The body bevel design came from the old Schecter C6 that the've been making for years, and the shape is the original KM body outline. I messed with a C6 a while back, and we drew out the plans at the last NAMM show. Just fyi for those wondering.


----------



## Quiet Coil

I like it, and to be honest it looks like that bevel would be more comfortable than the contour on the current model, has me reconsidering the irreversible mod I was about to have my luthier perform on my KM-7 (expanding bridge pickup rout, nothing to do with the contour). This whole being a grownup and not buying a new guitar whenever you feel like it is not all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## DarkNe0

I love what they've done with it. Looks completely amazing. Might wait on getting my KM-7 and grab the new one when it's out- hoping the price won't rise too much!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> The body bevel design came from the old Schecter C6 that the've been making for years, and the shape is the original KM body outline. I messed with a C6 a while back, and we drew out the plans at the last NAMM show. Just fyi for those wondering.



Yep! I love the changes to the body shape, the C6 contours paired up with KM7 cutaway is going to be super comfortable. Is there a reason you changed from arch top to bevel and set neck to neck-thru? Also the two large wenge strips? Also the top flame maple is a veneer now?


----------



## LX_T

Yeah, it definitely will be more pricy imho. Especially here in Europe.
Looks like it's a neck-through and I really dig that. The set neck on the current KM7 wasn't really an advantage.

Maybe I would give it a shot, but the headstock looks just terrible 
But for me the rounded pickup cavity edges are a no-go. Covered PU's won't fit and I like to leave that door open...

Well, It's just a prototype....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

kevdes93 said:


> Meh, sick of bevels





Electric Wizard said:


> It looks like a Carvin now...



Good fvcking job Kiesel. ruining bevels for everyone  

It is worth noting this body actually does predate the Aries by a gooood long awhile. Since like 2012 or 2013.


----------



## Zado

LX_T said:


> Yeah, it definitely will be more pricy imho. Especially here in Europe.



Yeah,I guess it'll reach the pricing of USA Schecter strats here.


Anyway it looks incredible,I like everything of it!


----------



## Chokey Chicken

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Good fvcking job Kiesel. ruining bevels for everyone
> 
> It is worth noting this body actually does predate the Aries by a gooood long awhile. Since like 2012 or 2013.



The weird part is that it looks good on this guitar. The only reason it looks trashy on the kiesel is because the top gets cut and the guitar ends up looking ultra asymmetrical. I think its awesome that Keith is getting something a bit more unique.

Cool guitar, and depending on the price I might pick one up at some point.


----------



## JPhoenix19

What's with the bevel hate? It's the next SSO trend. 

I really dig the new design. I'm usually not a fan of natural guitars, so I'm hoping there's more color options for that sexy top.


----------



## Skullet

To me it looks like a higher spec'd 7 string of this body shape that schecter released last year before the carvin was released.

Guitars : C-8 Deluxe


----------



## mnemonic

Wow, I really like that version of the KM7. I honestly wasn't a fan of the first version. 

Bevel looks really good there, imo, since they did an actual drop top.


----------



## JPhoenix19

I think a satin white or black version of this would look stellar.

Oh and I like that headstock, especially with the accents on the edges.

Probably the best part, though, is that the current KM7s will drop in price so hopefully I'll find a killer deal on a black one.


----------



## technomancer

Not feeling that new version at all  I'm sure it's really comfortable to play though.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

mnemonic said:


> Bevel looks really good there, imo, since they did an actual drop top.



Its not a drop top, its a veneer.


----------



## Andromalia

Not liking the bevel overmuch, but to each his own I guess.


----------



## Electric Wizard

JPhoenix19 said:


> What's with the bevel hate? It's the next SSO trend.


Yeah but hating specs on signature guitars is a time-honored tradition here!

Personally, I'm just surprised at how much of a departure from the original it is.


----------



## CaptainD00M

technomancer said:


> Not feeling that new version at all  I'm sure it's really comfortable to play though.



My thoughts too. I mean it has all the things that I like, baritone, fixed bridge and nice top. But I don't like what they have done with the truss rod wheel and the carve of the bevels is too pronounced for me. I prefer the current KM-7 much more.

If they did that in natural I'd be on that like stink on my gym socks.


----------



## ImNotAhab

MiPwnYew said:


> The updated KM-7 looks awesome. The new design looks similar to a certain other guitar, but Keith said they had designed this one early last year at NAMM. Really digging the wenge/maple neck!


----------



## Double A

Damnit Keith. I just bought one of the originals (which took me a couple weeks to warm up to but now I love it) and now I want the updated version. DAMN YOU ALL TO HELL.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I must be easy to please... because I love the body, bevels, and headstock. 

I've always loved the C-6 shape ever since it was revealed a few years ago, and I loved the old Stiletto 6-string headstock, and this is basically a skinnier, slightly modified version.


----------



## LX_T

Is the 26,5" scale confirmed yet?
I hope Schecter will add higher quality electronics.


----------



## CaptainD00M

LX_T said:


> Is the 26,5" scale confirmed yet?
> I hope Schecter will add higher quality electronics.



[Edit]

Keith said it would be 26.5" so I feel 100% sure its going to be 26.5" XD

And the electronics will be a Duncan Naz in the bridge, Sentient in the neck and upgraded pots and toggles see below vv


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Double A said:


> Damnit Keith. I just bought one of the originals (which took me a couple weeks to warm up to but now I love it) and now I want the updated version. DAMN YOU ALL TO HELL.



The original version isn't going anywhere. In fact, there's some things in the works with the previous model for 2016. This new one isn't replacing the old one or anything like that. 

The story with the MKII:

At NAMM a couple years ago, Schecter had a C6 sitting there on display. I randomly picked it up to play it and found the beveled body to be really comfortable. So, we incorporated that into the new version. That's probably the biggest difference between the original and the MKII. Other than that, we made it a full neck-thru with huge wenge stringers (love it!). We changed the truss rod to a wheel type, which I wanted from the beginning. Everything else is pretty much the same as the previous version. There's small cosmetic changes, but at the core, it feels very much like a KM7 to me. 

The production release will actually have the EB compensated nut on it. Ernie Ball agreed to let me use that on the MKII. I'm pretty stoked about that.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

LX_T said:


> Is the 26,5" scale confirmed yet?
> I hope Schecter will add higher quality electronics.



It is 26.5", and I'm working with Schecter right now to make sure that the pot, toggle, and jack are all better quality. Even for future releases of the original KM7. So the issues with dodgy pots and switches will be resolved hopefully.


----------



## CaptainD00M

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> It is 26.5", and I'm working with Schecter right now to make sure that the pot, toggle, and jack are all better quality. Even for future releases of the original KM7. So the issues with dodgy pots and switches will be resolved hopefully.



Thanks Keith 
I'ma go edit my post now.


----------



## setsuna7

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> The original version isn't going anywhere. In fact, there's some things in the works with the previous model for 2016. This new one isn't replacing the old one or anything like that.
> 
> The story with the MKII:
> 
> At NAMM a couple years ago, Schecter had a C6 sitting there on display. I randomly picked it up to play it and found the beveled body to be really comfortable. So, we incorporated that into the new version. That's probably the biggest difference between the original and the MKII. Other than that, we made it a full neck-thru with huge wenge stringers (love it!). We changed the truss rod to a wheel type, which I wanted from the beginning. Everything else is pretty much the same as the previous version. There's small cosmetic changes, but at the core, it feels very much like a KM7 to me.
> 
> The production release will actually have the EB compensated nut on it. Ernie Ball agreed to let me use that on the MKII. I'm pretty stoked about that.



So Keith, will the price the same, or a 'lil bit more than the old one?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

And will there be a 6-string version?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

setsuna7 said:


> So Keith, will the price the same, or a 'lil bit more than the old one?



I'm not sure to be honest. I don't really have much to do with the pricing and distribution of these guitars.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And will there be a 6-string version?



I'm not supposed to say, but yeah. It'll be released alongside the 7 at NAMM. Haha


----------



## MFB

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I'm not supposed to say, but yeah. It'll be released alongside the 7 at NAMM. Haha



*heavy breathing intensifies*


----------



## LX_T

EDIT: Thx for your answer Keith 

@CaptainD00M I meant the pots but ty too!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I'm not supposed to say, but yeah. It'll be released alongside the 7 at NAMM. Haha


----------



## Double A

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> The original version isn't going anywhere. In fact, there's some things in the works with the previous model for 2016. This new one isn't replacing the old one or anything like that.



And neither is my current KM7, I meant that I would be buying the MKII.


----------



## MattThePenguin

The neck through alone will make it more expensive I bet, which is fine.

Keith, are you going to keep the uncovered pickups? They look really, really good and I think uncovered pickups just sound better, I might be hearing things though


----------



## JPhoenix19

Any word on color options, Keith? Any that you're allowed to divulge, anyway.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> The production release will actually have the EB compensated nut on it. Ernie Ball agreed to let me use that on the MKII. I'm pretty stoked about that.



That is awesome! The compensated nut makes a big difference on the lower strings especially when paired with the 26.5 scale.


----------



## Mattykoda

Really excited to see the price on this. Even if it were at $1,100 or the marketing version $1,099 like the floyd JL-7 that's still a hell of a deal, I'm in.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd imagine with the neck-through, it'll be around $1050 - $1150. Priced similarly to the Banshee Elite.


----------



## stevexc

I'd prefer a little more colour, but I'd actually be down for a 6-string version of this. I've been wanting something similar to (but not quite the same as) my H-1001 for a while now, and nothing's quite tickled my fancy from ESP lately.


----------



## feraledge

I definitely am stoked to see someone do a neck thru with truss wheel.


----------



## Bearitone

Keith, What is the stock tuning for the KM7 "suppose" to be? I find myself wanting thicker strings when playing in Drop G# a lot of people seem to keep the stock strings for this tuning


----------



## erdiablo666

If it's as good as it looks then just take my money. Srsly just take it. I don't care.


----------



## Hybrid_Child

Any info about color options?

IMO keeping the back all natural and offering different colors (black, white, green, red) for the front of the body plus headstock would be sick.

I really dig the natural wood binding on the neck, the wenge stripes and the fact that it's not an arch top which was my biggest issue with the original one.

If it was possible to get it with a floyd I'm not sure I'd be able to hold myself back.


----------



## bazguitarman

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I'm not supposed to say, but yeah. It'll be released alongside the 7 at NAMM. Haha





This is great news. As I was mostly interested in a 6-string version anyway.

Keith, this is a great looking new version for your sig model. Even if it does see a slight price increase it will still be one of the best values on the market.


----------



## dirtool

the KM7 MKII is super cool
i want one!!!


----------



## ImNotAhab

kindsage said:


> Keith, What is the stock tuning for the KM7 "suppose" to be? I find myself wanting thicker strings when playing in Drop G# a lot of people seem to keep the stock strings for this tuning



Don't want to speak for Keith but Mine was in B standard if I remember. Personally I'm a fan of 10 to 64/66 for drop G#.


----------



## dirtool

dirtool said:


> the KM7 MKII is super cool
> i want one!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think Keith plays in drop A, so B/drop A sounds about right.


----------



## Quiet Coil

I'd want one with some color but only because I've got an "all-natural" guitar already and I like to mix things up. That said, I think it looks pretty friggin' awesome just as it is.


----------



## Taikatatti

it's beautiful! I was thinking about buying banshee elite but might wait for this


----------



## Double A

And here it is in white from Keith's facebook.







I have the Mk1 in white and will either get the mk2 in natural (please tell me it comes in natural) or black.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That pretty much killed my GAS for an Ibanez RGD.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That pretty much killed my GAS for an Ibanez RGD.



And another recent model from another manufacturer 

The KM7 MKII looks AMAZING, and assuming it'll still feature SS frets, I can't find any excuse not to get one. Well, if they just offer FR option, it'd be really awesome. Now barring any substantial Loomis model updates , the KM MKII is so far at the top of my list for 2016.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> And another recent model from another manufacturer
> 
> The KM7 MKII looks AMAZING, and assuming it'll still feature SS frets, I can't find any excuse not to get one. Well, if they just offer FR option, it'd be really awesome. Now barring any substantial Loomis model updates , the KM MKII is so far at the top of my list for 2016.



It does have SS frets!


----------



## DarkNe0

These can't start shipping soon enough. When's the next NAMM?!


----------



## Kobalt

DarkNe0 said:


> These can't start shipping soon enough. When's the next NAMM?!


January, my good lad!


----------



## JPhoenix19

KingVee said:


> January, my good lad!



I picked a good time to get a line of credit for gear.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The first run of KM7s were available early March last year so I'm guessing the MkII should be out around or before then.


----------



## Quiet Coil

And just like that, my original KM-7 and a whole bunch of stuff go up for sale.


----------



## Endnote

I'm pretty sold. SS frets, solid white color (hopefully, but I gotta say the natural looks good too), coverless pickups. Even if it's made in Korea I'll likely have to go for it, it has all the specs I want in a 7 string.


----------



## The Reverend

I really hope they put out a trans white version of the MKII. Looks like I'll be adding it to my collection, though. I'm still in love with the one I have, but having another one makes me twice as powerful, right?


----------



## ImNotAhab

Noisy Humbucker said:


> And just like that, my original KM-7 and a whole bunch of stuff go up for sale.



Is this a flat white or is there a flame top???


----------



## Quiet Coil

ImNotAhab said:


> Is this a flat white or is there a flame top???



I'm gonna say opaque, which if there's a choice between that and the beautiful natural I'd say I'm set either way.

EDIT: I love how the natural one still manages to somehow look really aggressive even with all the figuring and grain on display.


----------



## Bearitone

ImNotAhab said:


> Don't want to speak for Keith but Mine was in B standard if I remember. Personally I'm a fan of 10 to 64/66 for drop G#.



I'll give this a shot. Thanks!


----------



## LX_T

Not a fan of the headstock on the natural one but I really, really dig it in combination with the white. The white one looks just killer!

A classy natural really dark brown shade-ish color and I will buy it. Immediately!!


----------



## wannabguitarist

This is the first 7 in a while that's made me consider selling my COW7. Loved every original I played and this just looks even better.


----------



## MoshJosh

That new headstock! Very sexy


----------



## Jotun666

Hi, mates!

I´ve got the infamous pot failure issue on my KM7 and I wanted to ask you which push pull pot is right for this guitar. I´m planning on buying a CTS, but don´t know which specs it has to have.

Thanks in advance!

By the way, the new MKII looks sexy as hell, but I hope they install a proper and good pot on it. It´s a shame that Schecter put out a 1.000 USD/1300 &#8364; guitar with one single knob and it´s a cheap and faulty one.


----------



## Quiet Coil

One small tweak I'd love to see to the MkII would be a slightly larger control cavity so a 9v would fit without modification for those of us who intend to drop in actives. I do mean only "slightly larger" - you can damn near fit one in there as-is and you could get away with the same control cover by just whittling it out a bit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Noisy Humbucker said:


> One small tweak I'd love to see to the MkII would be a slightly larger control cavity so a 9v would fit without modification for those of us who intend to drop in actives. I do mean only "slightly larger" - you can damn near fit one in there as-is and you could get away with the same control cover by just whittling it out a bit.



That would be cool. About the size of a slightly-smaller Tele cavity?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Tbh I think my favorite part of the KM-7 Mk II is the headstock - Looks WAY sleek


----------



## Smoked Porter

^Agreed. The natural finish and new knob is nice but I really wish mine had that headstock.


----------



## LX_T

Keith, please tell us the 6-string version will have a 26,5" scale too...


----------



## Mattykoda

Even with the new one I still love mine. Never did a NGD so here's some pics


----------



## Scrap

Mattykoda said:


> Even with the new one I still love mine. Never did a NGD so here's some pics



Absolutely beautiful guitar! I got mine just 10 days ago also in black. For me the black is the most gorgeous.


----------



## hsouris

That KM II looks really good. Hmmm...

Question to KM owners from someone coming from a JP7: does the position of the 3-way switch bother you in any way? Can you reach it easily and fast?


----------



## Scrap

hsouris said:


> That KM II looks really good. Hmmm...
> 
> Question to KM owners from someone coming from a JP7: does the position of the 3-way switch bother you in any way? Can you reach it easily and fast?




I played a Jackson Soloist Pro for 6 years prior to the KM7 and i am having no troubles whatsoever getting to the toggle switch in time.. On the Jackson both toggle switch and knobs always got in my way and I would often accidently turn my own volume off in the middle of playing. This is no longer an issue with it now being out of my way.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

hsouris said:


> That KM II looks really good. Hmmm...
> 
> Question to KM owners from someone coming from a JP7: does the position of the 3-way switch bother you in any way? Can you reach it easily and fast?



You can't do Petrucci quick changes since its behind the volume pot which is already quite far away from the strings. You will just have to compromise and play on one pickups or miss a few notes to switch.


----------



## jsmalleus

Just a heads up folks. The Trans-White KM7 is super cheap on amazon right now $774.59 PLUS there is a 20% off coupon: 20fallsav. Wish it was that cheap when I bought mine haha. If I had to guess I would say it's since they are coming out with the Mk II soon & are blowing out the original model.


----------



## DarkNe0

jsmalleus said:


> Just a heads up folks. The Trans-White KM7 is super cheap on amazon right now $774.59 PLUS there is a 20% off coupon: 20fallsav. Wish it was that cheap when I bought mine haha. If I had to guess I would say it's since they are coming out with the Mk II soon & are blowing out the original model.



Why couldn't they do this on the KM-6?!


----------



## jsmalleus

I'd have jumped on that for sure if so haha. There's a chance they would have, but there's only 1 KM6 left in stock and from what I've observed, the price always jumps back up close to full price when it gets down to 1 in stock (sometimes sooner though). I wouldn't be surprised if the KM7 is even cheaper tomorrow (assuming it's not sold out before then). It usually drops each day until it reaches the absolute bottom dollar price in their books or they sell all of them.


----------



## Quiet Coil

jsmalleus said:


> Just a heads up folks. The Trans-White KM7 is super cheap on amazon right now $774.59 PLUS there is a 20% off coupon: 20fallsav. Wish it was that cheap when I bought mine haha. If I had to guess I would say it's since they are coming out with the Mk II soon & are blowing out the original model.



Thanks for the head's up, looks like I better lower the asking price on my used one.


----------



## jsmalleus

Whoops. Well you might not have to worry about it soon. It's hard to tell how the price will fluctuate since they aren't low on stock yet, but it looks like someone must have bought at least one because it's back up a bit to $805.


----------



## DarkNe0

Woops, that must have been me...

Had to jump on such a deal, and I guess I got super lucky.


----------



## jsmalleus

Nice. Yeah, it seems to jump around a bit when people grab one, none of the guitars I mentioned in my other post are the same price anymore haha. If I didn't already have a KM7 though it would have been a no brainer. We tried out like 5 or 6 guitars to use for one of my band's recordings (still in the works) and it won preference handily.


----------



## culexknight

jsmalleus said:


> Nice. Yeah, it seems to jump around a bit when people grab one, none of the guitars I mentioned in my other post are the same price anymore haha. If I didn't already have a KM7 though it would have been a no brainer. We tried out like 5 or 6 guitars to use for one of my band's recordings (still in the works) and it won preference handily.



Registered to thank you for posting about the discount and the coupon code. KM7 on the way!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wrong thread


----------



## theicon2125

What kind of cases are you guys putting yours in? I'm thinking about buying one and need to buy a case with it, but I don't like the official Schecter case. I'm looking at a this case. Would it fit in there?


----------



## dirtool

the only concern for me is that i don't i can handle the 26.5" neck or not,otherwise this is a perfect guitar


----------



## Krucifixtion

Lorcan Ward said:


> You can't do Petrucci quick changes since its behind the volume pot which is already quite far away from the strings. You will just have to compromise and play on one pickups or miss a few notes to switch.



You could always flip them and have the 3 way toggle first like on the Loomis model. Makes more sense to me that way anyway unless your really not switching pickups much.


----------



## Double A

theicon2125 said:


> What kind of cases are you guys putting yours in? I'm thinking about buying one and need to buy a case with it, but I don't like the official Schecter case. I'm looking at a this case. Would it fit in there?


 I have this case. Bought it for a 27" Agile. The KM7 fits but there is a bit of wiggle room. Not much mind, but I found it fits in there better than the schecter case I have (the neck doesn't even lay flat in the schecter case  )


----------



## theicon2125

Double A said:


> I have this case. Bought it for a 27" Agile. The KM7 fits but there is a bit of wiggle room. Not much mind, but I found it fits in there better than the schecter case I have (the neck doesn't even lay flat in the schecter case  )



I ended up ordering one with the case I linked. Should be in tomorrow!  The thought of a little bit of wiggle room doesn't really bother me. If it becomes too much I'll sell that and get a SKB 66. I knew there was no way I was going to spend money on the Schecter case. I had an original Loomis NT (McFretboard and 707s) that came with that case and it was horrible.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

theicon2125 said:


> I ended up ordering one with the case I linked. Should be in tomorrow!  The thought of a little bit of wiggle room doesn't really bother me. If it becomes too much I'll sell that and get a SKB 66. I knew there was no way I was going to spend money on the Schecter case. I had an original Loomis NT (McFretboard and 707s) that came with that case and it was horrible.



Just out of curiosity, what problems did you have with the Schecter case? I have probably 50 different cases from many different companies, including Schecter, and I really like the Schecter cases. Especially with the KM guitars. They fit very snug. I've taken those Schecter cases/guitars all across the world and have never had one fail in any way.


----------



## theicon2125

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what problems did you have with the Schecter case? I have probably 50 different cases from many different companies, including Schecter, and I really like the Schecter cases. Especially with the KM guitars. They fit very snug. I've taken those Schecter cases/guitars all across the world and have never had one fail in any way.



The padding inside was basically rock hard and I also had some issues with the latches getting stuck and requiring a lot of pressure to open. It is worth mentioning that I bought it used. So maybe it was something that happened to it while in the possession of the original owner. 

While I've got you in here, what's the best way to get in contact with Schecter to get an intonation screw and spring for the bridge of my guitar? Sweetwater shipped it without a screw or spring on the low B saddle.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

theicon2125 said:


> The padding inside was basically rock hard and I also had some issues with the latches getting stuck and requiring a lot of pressure to open. It is worth mentioning that I bought it used. So maybe it was something that happened to it while in the possession of the original owner.
> 
> While I've got you in here, what's the best way to get in contact with Schecter to get an intonation screw and spring for the bridge of my guitar? Sweetwater shipped it without a screw or spring on the low B saddle.



I've got tons of extra hipshot parts. I'll have to double check when I get home this evening but I'm pretty sure I have what you need. Pm me your address and I'll send you a spring and screw.


----------



## Spicypickles

TheRileyOBrien said:


> I've got tons of extra hipshot parts. I'll have to double check when I get home this evening but I'm pretty sure I have what you need. Pm me your address and I'll send you a spring and screw.



Class act, ^this guy.


Unless, of course, he puts them inside a bag of rusted pins and razors, of which is sitting inside a box full of Sydney funnel web and Brazilian wandering spiders.


But that just seems like a lot of work.


----------



## Blytheryn

I really, really want one of these as a 6 string version. Looks so incredibly clean. Anyone know how they match up to say an ESP E-II NT-7 or an ESP NT-II?


----------



## Double A

theicon2125 said:


> I ended up ordering one with the case I linked. Should be in tomorrow!  The thought of a little bit of wiggle room doesn't really bother me. If it becomes too much I'll sell that and get a SKB 66. I knew there was no way I was going to spend money on the Schecter case. I had an original Loomis NT (McFretboard and 707s) that came with that case and it was horrible.


For some reason I thought the case you linked was the Gator XL ABS, which is the case I have. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## theicon2125

Double A said:


> For some reason I thought the case you linked was the Gator XL ABS, which is the case I have. Sorry about the confusion.



No big deal, it's just a little snug lengthwise. Still fits.


----------



## DarkNe0

Schecter KM-7 Mark II is now available for pre-order at sweetwater, priced at $1150

Kinda of a fair price I suppose!

Schecter Keith Merrow KM-7 MK-II - 7-string, Natural | Sweetwater.com


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^For the specs its a really good price if you live in the US. 

Getting Ernie Ball's compensated nut is a really good move, you can really hear a big difference on the low strings when using one.


----------



## canuck brian

Lorcan Ward said:


> ^For the specs its a really good price if you live in the US.
> 
> Getting Ernie Ball's compensated nut is a really good move, you can really hear a big difference on the low strings when using one.



Serious question - how much of a difference is there when one guitar player has the compensated nut and another one doesn't? 

I got to play my bud's KM-7 - really solid guitar.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

canuck brian said:


> Serious question - how much of a difference is there when one guitar player has the compensated nut and another one doesn't?
> 
> I got to play my bud's KM-7 - really solid guitar.



Good question, I'm doing some recording later and I'll see if there is any noticeable difference when you have two tracks with different guitars.

Guitarists regularly use Petrucci Musicmans when their second guitarist has a different guitar so there shouldn't be much. You also don't really notice when you are playing with keyboards that are tuned differently either.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm wondering if this means that Schecter will use EBMM nuts on several of their other guitars? Seems like an easy and cheap thing to add compared to, say, SS frets.


----------



## TiffuZeless

Hey Keith, I know that a lot of guys must have asked you this question before, but well, i'd really like to know if there will be a km-8 or something like that... Also, i if the new km-6 will have the same pups as the old km6 and if it'll have 25,5" scale too 
Sorry for being annoying with these dumb questions
Btw, thanks for everything!


----------



## dirtool

DarkNe0 said:


> Schecter KM-7 Mark II is now available for pre-order at sweetwater, priced at $1150
> 
> Kinda of a fair price I suppose!
> 
> Schecter Keith Merrow KM-7 MK-II - 7-string, Natural | Sweetwater.com




sweet!
ope more colors to come soon


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm wondering if this means that Schecter will use EBMM nuts on several of their other guitars? Seems like an easy and cheap thing to add compared to, say, SS frets.



Not as easy as it seems. The only reason the KM guitars will have the compensated nut is because I'm an Ernie Ball artist (for strings) and they were kind enough to let me use it on my guitar. EB owns the rights to that Earvana compersated nut. The only other production guitar its available on is the JP sig models they make. So, I kinda doubt that you will see it on other Schecter guitars besides the KM series.


----------



## Djentliman

Looks like Sweetwater messed up on the page. I almost died when I saw 25.5. I had to search through the thread again and make sure Keith said it was 26.5! Damn you Sweetwater! lol












I don't know if I just missed it or not but will the 6 come with Black Winters? I prefer them over the Nazguls to be honest.


----------



## aesthyrian

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> The only reason the KM guitars will have the compensated nut is because I'm an Ernie Ball artist (for strings) and they were kind enough to let me use it on my guitar. EB owns the rights to that Earvana compersated nut. The only other production guitar its available on is the JP sig models they make. So, I kinda doubt that you will see it on other Schecter guitars besides the KM series.



Just makes the KM that much more special


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Purdy picture.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Do Want.


----------



## Strandlund

Can you guys tell me how your KM7 is setup?
Like the distance between strings and pickups and strings and fretboard


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Strandlund said:


> Can you guys tell me how your KM7 is setup?
> Like the distance between strings and pickups and strings and fretboard



That's completely up to the person and depends on what strings you use, how hard you pick, how kick fret buzz you tolerate, how good the fretwork is, wether you like a straight fretboard or some relief, etc

Try 1.2 mm at the 12 the fret on the high E gradually increasing to 1.7 on the low B with a small amount of relief. Then from there lower or raise or lower the action until you find a height your satisfied with.

I find the Nazgul works well at 4mm and the sentient at 3mm.


----------



## chopeth

Lorcan Ward said:


> That's completely up to the person and depends on what strings you use, how hard you pick, how kick fret buzz you tolerate, how good the fretwork is, wether you like a straight fretboard or some relief, etc
> 
> Try 1.2 mm at the 12 the fret on the high E gradually increasing to 1.7 on the low B with a small amount of relief. Then from there lower or raise or lower the action until you find a height your satisfied with.
> 
> I find the Nazgul works well at 4mm and the sentient at 3mm.



That's exactly how I have my KM7, 1.2 at the 12th fret on high E, but 1.9 on the thickest string, but I use a 64 there for Drop-A, I'm comfortable with it.

But I'm new to moving pickups, and I checked mine after reading you, the nazgul might be around 5mm and the sentient is a bit farther, 6-7mm, I always thought the sentient sounded a bit to quiet should I move it? just the screws at the side of each pickup?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

There is a bit of an output drop between the sentient and nazgul since its matched better with the pegasus. Just screw the sides of each pickup until its 3-4mm from the strings, you may have to take the strings off and pickup out to put foam underneath it to get the height where you want. 

Its worth experimenting by raising the pickups up and down and then fine tuning with the pole pieces to get the output you want.


----------



## Mrkensei

So Ive nad my km7 for 3 months.
A couple of thing bothered me about and today i ripped it apart to check. 
First of ive had Nazgul/Sentient pickups before and my KM7 seemed a little lower output, less saturated. I tried putting it down to wood, or frets but its was bugging me. Oh and coil split didnt seem to work
Anyway, inside I found that the pickups had been wired like Dimarzios (red as hot etc...) now my previous experience with a pesky JB has taught me that that causes exactly that, so i loaded up the correct Diagram on the SD site and BANG, the guitar of my dreams!

I would strongly advise any km7 owners to check the wiring and correct it if its wrong, it will totally revolutionise the sound of your km.

This is the correct diagram!





Once that was sorted i got rid of the crap components. I ripped out the push pull (i have no need for coil split) and fitted a CTS550kBKP pot a switchcraft toggle and jack.

Now after a couple of hours work I can play my gigs confidently without feeling that my favourite guitar is letting me down.

Just my $0.02 but check your km7. It might sound great, mine did, but if the wiring is wrong it could be far far better!

PS the volume drop to the neck pickup is HUGELY reduced when the wiring is corrected.


----------



## oversteve

if it was wired like dimarzios (red hot, white+black together) then it was simply working in single coil mode, I guess that is more or less obvious when you here it due to no noise cancelation


----------



## Mrkensei

Very true, it was a little noisy. Hopefully i can drop the threshold on my noise gate a little.


----------



## AwakenNoMore

Any word on lefty availability for these new MK-II models?


----------



## Musiscience

I just love my KM-7! Seeing this MK-II is giving me GAS for sure  !


----------



## xwmucradiox

Crossing my fingers that the 6 string bumps up to 26.5"


----------



## dirtool

any updated news?


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

These look awesome, can't wait to see one in the flesh at NAMM


----------



## Josh Nanocchio

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Purdy picture.



Just came in my pants.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Zado




----------



## ThePIGI King

^ I think more people will be happy about the Floyd rather than the colour, even though I love that colour. I think Keith has officially won the Sig Guitar game. The only people that don't want them anymore are Schecter haters, and I'm pretty sure they even want them now


----------



## bastardbullet

I was waiting to find some time for months to write a completely honest review of mine. Keeping in mind that Keith has an eye on here, so i hope that all my thoughts, experiences would be wellcomed as "constructive" ones, to prevent the future misunderstandings and upseting results.

It's been almost a year that i got mine in tbb with a schecter hard case from an authorized schecter dealer (dore music) in Turkey/Izmir. Right after the day i bought it, i started to record some of my stuff. I was about to change my job in those days and i really wanted to complete the recordings before i leave home and head to another city for a 2 months long training period. So i didn't have enough time to calculate if i was right or wrong to give start to a recording session with an instrument which i had no specific experience, i just wanted to rely on it.

Simply and sadly; everything went wrong. Firstly, the volume pot was one of those faulty ones. It just kept cutting the whole volume out right in the middle of almost each song as if i started to play a part slightly heavier. Just a little vibration was enough to cut the signal. Even i taped it as a last try, it just didn't work. The second nightmare was the weakness of sustain. Checked the string and pickup heights, re-adjusted the neck in an optimum angle and intonation perfectly, tried different string gauges from 10-56 to 11-64 but none of these helped out at all. Sustain kept dying faster than both of my C-7's. It was the first time in 15 years that i had no idea about what was going wrong with a guitar.

4 days of a struggle, i did my best to complete the recordings. At some parts i ended up with switching to my trusty hellraiser C-7. Finally it was over and i was ready to leave. At least the result was satisfying enough to release what i've done despite all the issues i've had with it.

After all these months, i still couldn't overcome this sustain issue. Changed the pot easily but the sustain thing is still a question. I really love the playability, the feel of the neck and in general, the built quality. It is a decent instrument with some cheap electronic parts, i'm ok with it till a point where it is completely beyond my perseverance limits. For now, i'll keep it for a while more.

Hard case is just another fail. When i lay the km-7 down, the neck just stands in the air!  it almost does't even touch the neck cavity. When i try with another C-7 it's all ok. I guess the difference of body dimensions between them causing it but keep in mind that all the three of the SGR-1C's resulted the same. Km-7 starts to dangling inside when i just shake the case a bit. Compared to my two other Gator ATA's, it is nothing normal. The polyethylene on this one feels much more weaker. Locking and latches are also seem quite easy to break in. I'm not that obsessed with these at all, sure there were better options with much more durable components. I just wanted to grab one from schecter. Now, at least i got no other question about these.

You might say that i had to send it back and change it with another one but that was not an option in here, Turkey. Because there was only ONE Km-7 in Izmir and i got it, and there still is no other Km-7 present so i cannot compare them. I've seen some other first run Km-7 samples with similar annoying issues like microphonic pickups, missing springs or poor finnish works in here. None of them were about a "dead-short sustain" thing, so i was concerned a bit about the built. I got it checked by a couple guitar techs, they couldn't put a finger on it either. Misery still goes on.

Lastly, when i checked the mk-II version, i felt like i was, kind of relieved to see that the design has gone far beyond better. It is really exciting to witness the progress. I just wish that there has been a little more "care" for the first run too.

All the best;

Murat Akca


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

I was super skeptical about the lambo orange colour until I saw it in the flesh, hope the same happens for the green.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

As someone that loves neon colors...

I need this in my life. 

If they release an electric blue one, my wallet will abandon me.


----------



## setsuna7

FR, Sutainiac KM7 in Green Lambo??!! I'm SOLD!!!


----------



## Desolate1

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Dammit looks like I'm buying another KM7!!!


----------



## MattThePenguin

The green one doesn't have the bevel or the truss rod/hipshot hardware?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pretty sure it's just a regular KM-7. Keith and Schecter said they wouldn't abandon the regular KM and release some new versions of it next year.


----------



## dshea19

I am happy they are not abandoning the previous KM guitars. I like the old ones, I like the new ones. I think the KM series is a guitar that just stands on its own, beyond the realm of being just a sig guitar. It was like he read my mind when he designed his guitar. I have a 99 Parker Fly Deluxe that I have loved for years but I have a few gripes with it: knobs in the way, frets are not quite big enough, inability to change pickups because of proprietary design. 
The KM series has addressed those while keeping the cost fair and the guitar light.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

That green one has to be one of the coolest shades of green I've ever seen!  I wish they would make one of those in a hardtail without the Sustainiac (I could never get into the look of those things), but that's probably not gonna happen. Still an epic fiddle, though!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## CovertSovietBear

What happened to Keith? I can't find any of his videos and his website has been stripped down to just a 'downloads' section.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

CovertSovietBear said:


> What happened to Keith? I can't find any of his videos and his website has been stripped down to just a 'downloads' section.



Thread here about it.


----------



## Asphyxia

Quick question for Km7 owners. 
I'm getting one for Christmas. 
It's my first seven string.
I want to set it up in drop A flat. So it would be E flat standard on bottom 6.
String gauge suggestions?


----------



## theicon2125

Asphyxia said:


> Quick question for Km7 owners.
> I'm getting one for Christmas.
> It's my first seven string.
> I want to set it up in drop A flat. So it would be E flat standard on bottom 6.
> String gauge suggestions?



These


----------



## chopeth

Asphyxia said:


> Quick question for Km7 owners.
> I'm getting one for Christmas.
> It's my first seven string.
> I want to set it up in drop A flat. So it would be E flat standard on bottom 6.
> String gauge suggestions?



I recommend a 66 gauge in your seventh string, no less. I'm always between 64 and 66 for A standard so A flat is for sure 66 in my opinion.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Asphyxia said:


> Quick question for Km7 owners.
> I'm getting one for Christmas.
> It's my first seven string.
> I want to set it up in drop A flat. So it would be E flat standard on bottom 6.
> String gauge suggestions?



Since its a 26.5" try 10-46 for Eb with a 64/66/68/70 for the low Ab depending how much tension you like. You can always swap the 10 for a 9.5 if you feel its too much tension.


----------



## Asphyxia

Thanks for the replies guys.
I'm going to try a 68 on top first and grab a 66 for backup if I don't like that.


----------



## philkilla

I play mine in drop Ab too. I've been using a .068 for over a year but I had to have the nut widened slightly.

I'm thinking of dropping down to a .064 or .062 because a .068 is a bit too thick for that tuning IMO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jeez you guys are insane. I thought .62 on the Banshee I tried was too much.


----------



## Desolate1

I have my KM7 in Ab standard and use an 11-54 set with an added 70. Works great for me but I like alot of string tension and can't stand floppy strings. If I was going to play in drop Ab I would use a 10-46 set with a 68 or 70.


----------



## Smoked Porter

I'm using 9-47 + 67 from Kalium in drop Ab on my KM-7, and it gives me good enough tension while still being able to bend comfortably. I'm gonna see if I can get away with a 65 later today though, since the 67 is a little too stiff in Bb standard.

On the topic of the new green one, I kinda wish it had been a green like the BRJ in his old Bugera demo vid. Still, it comes in four other sweet colors including the MKII, so I'm not really complaining.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Promo Shoots gone wrong, episode 1:


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

I don't understand it, I love all types of neon colors on all types of guitars, but for some reason I'm not feeling that green on this guitar. It could be that I'm so enamored with the trans white and black version that anything else looks less classy lol, I still think more manufacturers should offer these kinds of crazy colors


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

How's the back of neck on this green lambo? From the looks of it, it seems to be glossy finish like rest of the body. Regardless of the color, I'd prefer satin or natural finish as on new model.


----------



## theicon2125

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> How's the back of neck on this green lambo? From the looks of it, it seems to be glossy finish like rest of the body. Regardless of the color, I'd prefer satin or natural finish as on new model.



I'm sure it will be satin like the Lambo Orange model


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> How's the back of neck on this green lambo? From the looks of it, it seems to be glossy finish like rest of the body. Regardless of the color, I'd prefer satin or natural finish as on new model.



The back of the neck is a satan finish, which is satin, but better.


----------



## jovima69

Is the green only available with a Floyd?


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

I have no pictures yet but I believe I can confirm that our store is going to have an Australian-exclusive (possibly world-exclusive to start with) run of trans black KM-6/7 mkIIs. If they end up sending me a mock up of any kind I'll be sure to post it up.


----------



## dirtool

GuitarFactoryDylan said:


> I have no pictures yet but I believe I can confirm that our store is going to have an Australian-exclusive (possibly world-exclusive to start with) run of trans black KM-6/7 mkIIs. If they end up sending me a mock up of any kind I'll be sure to post it up.



trans black,trans white and natural?
oh my god


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

dirtool said:


> trans black,trans white and natural?
> oh my god



I think natural is going to be the only standard colour on the mk II, and we'll only be getting six 6-string and six 7-string in trans black. Not 100% if it'll be gloss or satin, I think I actually asked if it could be gloss but I don't know if that was locked in.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Really hope there are more colors than the natural =/


----------



## CovertSovietBear

GuitarFactoryDylan said:


> I have no pictures yet but I believe I can confirm that our store is going to have an Australian-exclusive (possibly world-exclusive to start with) run of trans black KM-6/7 mkIIs. If they end up sending me a mock up of any kind I'll be sure to post it up.



Any news on a KM-7 FR that isn't green? Even though I probably won't be able to get it if it is an Australian exclusive ?


----------



## Pumpkin King

Keith/Schecter, if you offered the hardtail KM7 (either Mark I or II) in transparent blue and with pickup covers, you'd be my bestest friend in the whole world!

If not, I'm sure I'll still be paying a visit to DCGL next year to pick one up.


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

CovertSovietBear said:


> Any news on a KM-7 FR that isn't green? Even though I probably won't be able to get it if it is an Australian exclusive ?



No, at the moment I've only heard of the green version. I'm not sure at this stage who would commit to a different colour of that run as the KM has always been a successful fixed bridge guitar, might need to wait and see how people take to the FR/sustainiac instead. If you're in the U.S I would be asking Drum City Guitarland, they seem to take point on limited Schecter runs, we're just trying it on for Australia at the moment.


----------



## dirtool

GuitarFactoryDylan said:


> I think natural is going to be the only standard colour on the mk II, and we'll only be getting six 6-string and six 7-string in trans black. Not 100% if it'll be gloss or satin, I think I actually asked if it could be gloss but I don't know if that was locked in.




but i heard there will be black and white too


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

dirtool said:


> but i heard there will be black and white too



Yeah I really don't think so, that's the whole reason why our store asked if we could do a limited run of trans black mk2s. The original KM model will still be going in see thru black and white satin finishes as normal.


----------



## NeoZeed

Any news on a lefty KM7 MKII coming?


----------



## Zado




----------



## Michael_Ten

Jesus, that top!!!


----------



## xwmucradiox

That's a killer top. Not overly flashy.


----------



## NosralTserrof

I need more pics of that natty top. 

I saw an ESP Horizon in natural and I've been in love since. This is the first guitar that seems to surpass that one. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## patdavidmusic

Zado said:


>



Oh man!!
Where did this picture come from?


I just placed and order for my MKii 6, cant wait!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They post pictures on their Facebook.


----------



## patdavidmusic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They post pictures on their Facebook.



How foolish of me, thanks mate


----------



## Zalbu

So is this guitar the way to go if you're looking for a baritone with stainless steel frets and a hipshot with locking tuners? Can't think of any other sub 2k guitar that offers that without going semicustom.


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

Zalbu said:


> So is this guitar the way to go if you're looking for a baritone with stainless steel frets and a hipshot with locking tuners? Can't think of any other sub 2k guitar that offers that without going semicustom.



It's definitely a well spec'ed guitar for the price, but it's not a baritone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yes it is. Pretty much anything longer than 25.5'' is considered a baritone.

We're not having this fvcking argument again. It's a fvcking baritone.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Zalbu said:


> So is this guitar the way to go if you're looking for a baritone with stainless steel frets and a hipshot with locking tuners? Can't think of any other sub 2k guitar that offers that without going semicustom.


The banshee elites are another option. Plus they are a full 27" scale, thus avoiding awkward arguments about its baritone status.


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yes it is. Pretty much anything longer than 25.5'' is considered a baritone.
> 
> We're not having this fvcking argument again. It's a fvcking baritone.



I'd never really thought about it, I suppose that's valid. I guess I just assume if someone wants a specific baritone guitar they usually want a fairly distinctive difference in scale to a "regular" guitar, so something in-between never struck me as falling under the same umbrella.


----------



## Zalbu

GuitarFactoryDylan said:


> I'd never really thought about it, I suppose that's valid. I guess I just assume if someone wants a specific baritone guitar they usually want a fairly distinctive difference in scale to a "regular" guitar, so something in-between never struck me as falling under the same umbrella.


The thing is that I've only owned like four guitars in my seven years of playing so I'm still trying to figure out what specs I prefer and this seems like the most logical next choice. The frets on my Ibby have worn down really fast and I want to avoid having a trem on my main guitar since it's more hassle when it comes to setups and maintenance than a hardtail when I don't use the trem all that often anyways. I also want a longer scale seven string since I want to use smaller gauge strings while keeping the same tension and a guitar that comes with solid pickups out of the box.

I'm not opposed to trying a 27 inch but I can barely even name any production model 7 that's 27 inch, let alone have all the features I want to try.


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

Fair enough! I'll totally give the Schecter Banshee Elites a +1 though, excellent guitars and 27" scale.


----------



## MattThePenguin

I may be crazy but I feel like 26.5" has been classified as semi-baritone before? 

I wanna try a 7 with a 26" scale, but those don't exist haha. Some of the silly chords I use get a little ridiculous on the KM that I have.. makes my fingers hate me. I write on a 25" 6 string, so they aren't prepared for the stretch when I transpose it from E standard to drop A.


----------



## Quicksilver689

I searched beforehand and didn't find anything on this. Quick question - I'm about to replace the stock 3-way toggle on my KM-7 with a Switchcraft one, does anybody know if the one used on this guitar is a "short" or "long" version? I got a DiMarzio 3-way mini toggle (EP1108) but it's wayyyy too small. Thanks in advance.

EDIT: Schecter says it's the "short" version.


----------



## warpedsoul

Quicksilver689 said:


> I searched beforehand and didn't find anything on this. Quick question - I'm about to replace the stock 3-way toggle on my KM-7 with a Switchcraft one, does anybody know if the one used on this guitar is a "short" or "long" version? I got a DiMarzio 3-way mini toggle (EP1108) but it's wayyyy too small. Thanks in advance.
> 
> EDIT: Schecter says it's the "short" version.



Most import guitars use short shaft pots and switches. But from my experience with Epiphones, you can use long shaft and just use a nut to adjust the height that comes through the top.


----------



## Quicksilver689

Mrkensei said:


> So Ive nad my km7 for 3 months.
> A couple of thing bothered me about and today i ripped it apart to check.
> First of ive had Nazgul/Sentient pickups before and my KM7 seemed a little lower output, less saturated. I tried putting it down to wood, or frets but its was bugging me. Oh and coil split didnt seem to work
> Anyway, inside I found that the pickups had been wired like Dimarzios (red as hot etc...) now my previous experience with a pesky JB has taught me that that causes exactly that, so i loaded up the correct Diagram on the SD site and BANG, the guitar of my dreams!
> 
> I would strongly advise any km7 owners to check the wiring and correct it if its wrong, it will totally revolutionise the sound of your km.
> 
> This is the correct diagram!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once that was sorted i got rid of the crap components. I ripped out the push pull (i have no need for coil split) and fitted a CTS550kBKP pot a switchcraft toggle and jack.
> 
> Now after a couple of hours work I can play my gigs confidently without feeling that my favourite guitar is letting me down.
> 
> Just my $0.02 but check your km7. It might sound great, mine did, but if the wiring is wrong it could be far far better!
> 
> PS the volume drop to the neck pickup is HUGELY reduced when the wiring is corrected.



+1. I ran into this also. My coil splitting was working ok, but the pickups were wired similar to DiMarzio's with red being hot and what not.

Just finished re-wiring my KM-7 today with upgraded electronics: a Switchcraft output jack, Switchcraft 3-way toggle (short), and Dimarzio 500k push-pull volume pot. All the noise, crackling, sound cutting out, etc. issues are now completely gone, and everything sounds and performs much better. Not to mention, the stock pot was "B 500k", meaning linear taper pot, and I tend to prefer audio taper pots, like the DiMarzio ones (which are rebranded CTS pots anyway). The other thing I had to do was carefully enlarge the hole for the volume pot, since the CTS pot's shaft is slightly wider than the stock one. Pretty easy though.

Everything performs great now.


----------



## Gojira777

I got a Blackjack C-7 and it is everything I wanted in a seven...


----------



## Pumpkin King

Happy new guitar day to me! Love this thing. Thanks Schecter, Keith, and Drum City Guitarland!


----------



## NosralTserrof

OH goodness gracious. 

I've been GASing after one of these for ages. Can you post more pics? Tell us more about how it plays? Did you own a KM7 before, and how does it compare?


----------



## Pumpkin King

NosralTserrof said:


> OH goodness gracious.
> 
> I've been GASing after one of these for ages. Can you post more pics? Tell us more about how it plays? Did you own a KM7 before, and how does it compare?



I can take some more pictures later. Is there any particular angle you're looking for?

I played a white KM-7 last year and was very impressed, but my finances weren't in order at that point. I'm glad I waited though and when I saw this was coming out I knew I had to have it. The only thing that would make it perfect for me is if it was transparent blue (although natural looks very nice!). I played a EBMM JP15 in blueberry today too and that thing was a stunner.

As for how it plays, it's by far the easiest guitar to play that I have. The combination of the neck profile/radius, stainless steel frets, and the 26.5" scale all add up to make it very comfortable. I don't have large hands (I wear medium size gloves), but I like the extended scale length a lot because it actually makes soloing easier since my fingers don't feel so cramped past the 17th fret. Bending is also very easy and smooth.

I also dig the pickups a lot. I've been playing on my clean Purple Rain-type patch for the past hour and am blown away by how great it sounds. I also tried it with my Axe-FX using the Friedman Dirty Shirley, 50 watt Plexi, Mesa Mark IV, and EVH 5150 III models and so far it's all sounded excellent. I'll have to do some more comparison with my C-1 Blackjack that has DiMarzio Illuminators, but I think I might like the Nazgul/Sentient set more.

Hope that helps stoke your GAS!


----------



## MikeH

Nice to see my thread get over 100 pages. 

Nothing to add. Carry on.


----------



## LTigh

^^

I dunno about his, but it's certainly stoked MINE.

Which is unfortunate, since I've already plunked down moneys for my Banshee 7P what I love to freaking pieces (also with the Nazgul/Sentient combo) and were satiated of my GAS hunger for at least a few months.

Welp, something to consider for next year.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Since I don't want to read through a 100 pages, could you guys help me out here?

I bought a used KM-7 knowing that it had a faulty switch/pot a few months ago, but I've never taken care of it. 

Every once in a while when switching pickups, I notice that the sound completely cuts off or it fades in and out for whatever pickup I'm on. I fix it by just repeatedly switching back and forth between pickups (and on some occasions I flip the pot up and down as well) until the sound comes back completely. When it isn't glitching out on volume, all positions on the switch sound fine, and the coil split works as well. 

Should I go in and re-solder everything, or should I just buy a new switch and pot?

I know some KM-7 owners were complaining about similar issues, but I don't know if it is faulty wiring/soldering, or faulty pots and switches.


----------



## bastardbullet

CovertSovietBear said:


> Since I don't want to read through a 100 pages, could you guys help me out here?
> 
> I bought a used KM-7 knowing that it had a faulty switch/pot a few months ago, but I've never taken care of it.
> 
> Every once in a while when switching pickups, I notice that the sound completely cuts off or it fades in and out for whatever pickup I'm on. I fix it by just repeatedly switching back and forth between pickups (and on some occasions I flip the pot up and down as well) until the sound comes back completely. When it isn't glitching out on volume, all positions on the switch sound fine, and the coil split works as well.
> 
> Should I go in and re-solder everything, or should I just buy a new switch and pot?
> 
> I know some KM-7 owners were complaining about similar issues, but I don't know if it is faulty wiring/soldering, or faulty pots and switches.



Mine was the same. Came with a total sh*t electronics; from jack input to simple soldering issues, it was a complete mess. Firstly, i changed the pot with DiMarzio EP1201PP, then i changed the switch selector and whole of the wirings too. It was the first nightmarish newly bought but not so HNG at all adventure of mine.

Good luck.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Just buy a new volume pot,switch and wiring. I've done that for all my Schecter and Ibanez guitars.


----------



## patdavidmusic

Pumpkin King said:


> Happy new guitar day to me! Love this thing. Thanks Schecter, Keith, and Drum City Guitarland!



I didnt even know they were released yet grats dude!


----------



## MattThePenguin

NGD for me in a week or so, I'm loving these conveniently timed Guitar Center coupons...


----------



## NosralTserrof

Pumpkin King said:


> I can take some more pictures later. Is there any particular angle you're looking for?
> 
> I played a white KM-7 last year and was very impressed, but my finances weren't in order at that point. I'm glad I waited though and when I saw this was coming out I knew I had to have it. The only thing that would make it perfect for me is if it was transparent blue (although natural looks very nice!). I played a EBMM JP15 in blueberry today too and that thing was a stunner.
> 
> As for how it plays, it's by far the easiest guitar to play that I have. The combination of the neck profile/radius, stainless steel frets, and the 26.5" scale all add up to make it very comfortable. I don't have large hands (I wear medium size gloves), but I like the extended scale length a lot because it actually makes soloing easier since my fingers don't feel so cramped past the 17th fret. Bending is also very easy and smooth.
> 
> I also dig the pickups a lot. I've been playing on my clean Purple Rain-type patch for the past hour and am blown away by how great it sounds. I also tried it with my Axe-FX using the Friedman Dirty Shirley, 50 watt Plexi, Mesa Mark IV, and EVH 5150 III models and so far it's all sounded excellent. I'll have to do some more comparison with my C-1 Blackjack that has DiMarzio Illuminators, but I think I might like the Nazgul/Sentient set more.
> 
> Hope that helps stoke your GAS!



RE: angles, nothing in particular, just more pics in the real world. I'm tired of seeing stock photos, I wanna see what the guitar looks like IRL haha. 

Man oh man oh MAN I have GOT to try one of these out. Straight up. Too bad there are none near me...


----------



## Quicksilver689

CovertSovietBear said:


> Since I don't want to read through a 100 pages, could you guys help me out here?
> 
> I bought a used KM-7 knowing that it had a faulty switch/pot a few months ago, but I've never taken care of it.
> 
> Every once in a while when switching pickups, I notice that the sound completely cuts off or it fades in and out for whatever pickup I'm on. I fix it by just repeatedly switching back and forth between pickups (and on some occasions I flip the pot up and down as well) until the sound comes back completely. When it isn't glitching out on volume, all positions on the switch sound fine, and the coil split works as well.
> 
> Should I go in and re-solder everything, or should I just buy a new switch and pot?
> 
> I know some KM-7 owners were complaining about similar issues, but I don't know if it is faulty wiring/soldering, or faulty pots and switches.



Just posted about this 7 posts before yours, but I'll reply here for you also. 

+1. Like many others here, I ran into this also.

Just finished re-wiring my KM-7 the other day with upgraded electronics: a Switchcraft output jack, Switchcraft 3-way toggle (short), and Dimarzio 500k push-pull volume pot. All the noise, crackling, sound cutting out, etc. issues are now completely gone, and everything sounds and performs much better. Not to mention, the stock pot was "B 500k", meaning linear taper pot, and I tend to prefer audio taper pots, like the DiMarzio ones (which are rebranded CTS pots anyway). The other thing I had to do was carefully enlarge the hole for the volume pot, since the CTS pot's shaft is slightly wider than the stock one. Pretty easy though.

Here's the SD wiring diagram you should use for this: http://www.seymourduncan.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/2H_3G_1VppSPL.jpg

I would honestly just go ahead and do it, it's money well-spent. I also got a Hipshot O-Ring knob for the volume pot, like what Keith has on the MkII version of this guitar now. I prefer the feel of it to the stock knurled metal knob. Just personal preference though.

Everything performs great now. 

HTH.


----------



## patdavidmusic

Pumpkin King said:


> Happy new guitar day to me! Love this thing. Thanks Schecter, Keith, and Drum City Guitarland!



Any chance of some more photos man?


----------



## Pumpkin King

OK, I'm no photographer and fresh snow is making my lighting really bright. But by the time I get home from work the sun is pretty much setting, so I can't win! 

Had to cancel band practice last night because of the snow which is a bummer because I really wanted to show my new baby


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Pumpkin King said:


> OK, I'm no photographer and fresh snow is making my lighting really bright. But by the time I get home from work the sun is pretty much setting, so I can't win!
> 
> Had to cancel band practice last night because of the snow which is a bummer because I really wanted to show my new baby



Those thick Wenge strips look nice! And do I see some flame on the right side of the neck as well?


----------



## NosralTserrof

HNNNNNNNFGGGGGGGGGGG

Is that a gloss top over it?


----------



## patdavidmusic

Pumpkin King said:


> OK, I'm no photographer and fresh snow is making my lighting really bright. But by the time I get home from work the sun is pretty much setting, so I can't win!
> 
> Had to cancel band practice last night because of the snow which is a bummer because I really wanted to show my new baby



Thanks for the photos mate, mine is still a month away GAS has got me, 
It looks amazing


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Maaan... I'm so stoked with how the MKII came out.


----------



## stevexc

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Maaan... I'm so stoked with how the MKII came out.



The MKII 6 is HIGH on my GAS list, although it's kind of a downer that it's got the Nazgul/Sentient set instead of the BWs (unless that's a typo on Schecter's site). Any plans for other colours in the future?


----------



## Zalbu

What are the differences between the original and the MKII? I'll probably pull the trigger on the Lambo Orange as soon as I get the money but if the MKII have better specs then I might as well go for that one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's neck-thru, has the bevels, and an Ernie Ball compensated nut. Don't remember the rest at the moment.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Zalbu said:


> What are the differences between the original and the MKII? I'll probably pull the trigger on the Lambo Orange as soon as I get the money but if the MKII have better specs then I might as well go for that one.



Main differences:
-different body carve (arch m1/ bevel mk2). 
-different headstock shape
-different nut (tusq nut vs. EB compensated nut)

I did hear that the MK2 models will feature USA electronics (which I assume means a higher quality volume pot and switch). I'm not sure if they are also changing the electronics on the more newly produced MK1 models or not though. You could e-mail Schecter and ask. 

Generally speaking the differences are mostly aesthetic. The MK1 and MK2 feature nearly all the same hardware specs for the KM7 (stainless steel frets, glow in the dark side dots, pickups, etc.)


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Zalbu said:


> What are the differences between the original and the MKII? I'll probably pull the trigger on the Lambo Orange as soon as I get the money but if the MKII have better specs then I might as well go for that one.



Copied from an old post, not sure if the final model has all these changes. 

Neck-Thru with wings instead of set-neck and body
5 piece Maple/Wenge neck instead of 3 piece maple
Flame maple Veneer Instead of top
Open pickups instead of Covered
Cream? binding instead of black
Different inlay design
No binding on headstock or body
Centre logo on headstock instead of on the top
Different volume knob 
Full black switch
Carbon Fibre back plate
Hot Rod Truss rod


----------



## CovertSovietBear

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Main differences:
> -different body carve (arch m1/ bevel mk2).
> -different headstock shape
> -different nut (tusq nut vs. EB compensated nut)
> 
> I did hear that the MK2 models will feature USA electronics (which I assume means a higher quality volume pot and switch). I'm not sure if they are also changing the electronics on the more newly produced MK1 models or not though. You could e-mail Schecter and ask.
> 
> Generally speaking the differences are mostly aesthetic. The MK1 and MK2 feature nearly all the same hardware specs for the KM7 (stainless steel frets, glow in the dark side dots, pickups, etc.)



Keith said he would look into having better electronics for the MKI, and Sweetwater already raised the price by $50, which could possibly mean that they're going to get better pots and switches.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Mine is on backorder, so excited. Can't play anyways because of my hand being messed up, but by the time it comes in that should be resolved. I am so excited! After this, I'll be saving for one of those beautiful Japanese Ibanez 7 strings...


----------



## eloann

Hey there, I'm in the market for a first 7-string guitar (being primarily a bass player). I've recently started writing Tesseract influenced material and my only electric guitar (Line6 JTV-89) isn't cutting it.

This Schecter seems to have pretty much everything I'm looking for : locking tuners, controls nicely out of the way, battery-free, pickups are among my favorite from the comparisons I've listened to.
But I also keep looking at Strandbergs - specifically the OS7 which should be getting new passive pickup options shortly. Besides the fanned frets (I play Dingwall basses so I'm obviously a believer) I'm very attracted by the low weight and comfy looking body shape (whichever 7-string I end up with I don't foresee ever playing it standing). However the endurneck sounds like a gamble - and an expensive one.

Have some of you played both? If so your advice would be welcome.

EDIT: I feel I should add that I play fingerstyle a lot - in case it makes a difference.


----------



## Darko.D

Hey guys! 

I recently bought the Keith Merrow KM-7. Can someone tell me the exact set of strings that are stock on this guitar? 
The product description says: Ernie Ball 7-String (.009/.011/.016/.026/.036/.046/.062)
Is there a Ernie Ball set which i can buy or is that a custom set?
I could not find anything.

Sorry if already asked and thanks in advance!

Cheers


----------



## Spicypickles

Digging the maple/yngwie necks on these.


----------



## androponic

Synthec said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I recently bought the Keith Merrow KM-7. Can someone tell me the exact set of strings that are stock on this guitar?
> The product description says: Ernie Ball 7-String (.009/.011/.016/.026/.036/.046/.062)
> Is there a Ernie Ball set which i can buy or is that a custom set?
> I could not find anything.
> 
> Sorry if already asked and thanks in advance!
> 
> Cheers




That size set seems to be the Hybrid Slinky 6 string set with a .062 added with it.
That is the only way I found a set to match, with EB anyway.


----------



## Darko.D

androponic said:


> That size set seems to be the Hybrid Slinky 6 string set with a .062 added with it.
> That is the only way I found a set to match, with EB anyway.




Oh okay...makes sense. Thanks man!


----------



## dirtool

keep calm and wait for other colors


----------



## MattThePenguin

My MkII has shipped, should have it this week. Idk if I'll do a NGD until I swap the pickups because the stocks do not work for me. Really want to throw some Blackhawks in there, but if my car keeps putting me through a relentless struggle I have some Ionizers on backup.


----------



## ImNotAhab

MattThePenguin said:


> My MkII has shipped, should have it this week. Idk if I'll do a NGD until I swap the pickups because the stocks do not work for me. Really want to throw some Blackhawks in there, but if my car keeps putting me through a relentless struggle I have some Ionizers on backup.



Congrats man, im looking forward to hearing more about the mark II. Hoping to pick one up some time this year but the canadian dollar is super weak at the moment so its an expensive prospect.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Gimmie dem likes


----------



## xwmucradiox

Im surprised. That looks like an actual carbon fiber electronics cover rather than the usual printed plastic.


----------



## MattThePenguin

xwmucradiox said:


> Im surprised. That looks like an actual carbon fiber electronics cover rather than the usual printed plastic.



I feel like that would be pretty expensive to do though, I'm glad it looks real. Better than the plastic look haha


Also, the low E and B strings have screws that are too short in the Hipshot. It's fine right now because I only play in standard, but if I wanted to drop it down to A, it would be impossible to intonate properly. Not the worst thing though. My last one had complete crap electronics and microphonic pickups, not the case with this one here.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

That arm contour looks comfy!


----------



## MattThePenguin

Lorcan Ward said:


> That arm contour looks comfy!



It is very comfortable. The flame on this is insane too, I feel like it moves....


----------



## exo

I spent an hour with a Lambo Orange model and a 5153 in Sweetwater's showroom Tuesday.......it almost played itself! Unfortunately, I simply could not justify spending a grand on a new 7 when most of what I play is on 6ers, and kids need glasses, porch flooring needs replaced, etc.....Not right now, at least.......but the GAS has been ignited, for sure. ended up buying a set of Black Winters to put in my Warlock, and making up my mind how exactly to save pennies and afford a KM7 without stretching my budget or denying the tax return too much. 

"Adulting" sucks sometimes.....


----------



## Zado

I just wish Schecter made more models with solid finish. The Lambo orange is good, but what if I wanted a regular hellraiser with that color? 

Problem with Schecter is that if you're not into figured tops you're screwed.


----------



## AWAX

Hey guys, its been a long time since I've posted, but have never been a regular here.

Anyways, I'm looking at purchasing my first 7 string guitar, and my local shop has a KM-7 on sale now for $629 CAD ($458 USD) plus taxes with a hardshell case, and I'm wondering if I should look at pulling the trigger on it. I'm pretty sure its still new, and has just sat in the shop for while.

My biggest gripe with it is that it doesn't have a tone control, but at the same time, I'm not sure how much I wpuld use it. I'd likely be using the guitar for clean and "jazzy" style music, and some post rock, as well as some heavier styles of music.

Any thoughts guys?

EDIT: I did find out that it is in fact a used guitar, but one of the employees that I'm friends with there said that the previous owner takes very good care of his guitars, and it seems like thats the case with this one too.


----------



## MattThePenguin

AWAX said:


> Hey guys, its been a long time since I've posted, but have never been a regular here.
> 
> Anyways, I'm looking at purchasing my first 7 string guitar, and my local shop has a KM-7 on sale now for $629 CAD ($458 USD) plus taxes with a hardshell case, and I'm wondering if I should look at pulling the trigger on it. I'm pretty sure its still new, and has just sat in the shop for while.
> 
> My biggest gripe with it is that it doesn't have a tone control, but at the same time, I'm not sure how much I wpuld use it. I'd likely be using the guitar for clean and "jazzy" style music, and some post rock, as well as some heavier styles of music.
> 
> Any thoughts guys?



That's very cheap


----------



## LTigh

AWAX said:


> Hey guys, its been a long time since I've posted, but have never been a regular here.
> 
> Anyways, I'm looking at purchasing my first 7 string guitar, and my local shop has a KM-7 on sale now for $629 CAD ($458 USD) plus taxes with a hardshell case, and I'm wondering if I should look at pulling the trigger on it. I'm pretty sure its still new, and has just sat in the shop for while.
> 
> My biggest gripe with it is that it doesn't have a tone control, but at the same time, I'm not sure how much I wpuld use it. I'd likely be using the guitar for clean and "jazzy" style music, and some post rock, as well as some heavier styles of music.
> 
> Any thoughts guys?



Huh. I've seen a few threads on here complaining about the KM-7 and its lack of tonal variety when it comes to non-metal applications. Mostly in that it's a very scooped-out sound, with very little along the way of mids and "warmth."

That being said, I currently have as my main 7 a Banshee 7P, which, while it is a bolt-on and has an alder/maple body rather than a swamp ash/maple, has a similar pickup set-up to the KM-7 (SD Nazgul/Sentient set). I don't use the tone knob at all, but I've been able to coax many different types of clean and jazzy tones out of it, as well as blistering metal and rock. So yeah, the Nazgul/Sentient is much more versatile than you would think.

If nothing else, you can try it out with an amp set-up close to the one you have, and decide whether or not it suits you.

Or you can just pull the trigger, take it home, and if you don't like it, you can probably sell it for a bit of a profit on teh e-bay, considering used KM-7s average in the $600-$800 USD range.

Good luck.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

AWAX said:


> Hey guys, its been a long time since I've posted, but have never been a regular here.
> 
> Anyways, I'm looking at purchasing my first 7 string guitar, and my local shop has a KM-7 on sale now for $629 CAD ($458 USD) plus taxes with a hardshell case, and I'm wondering if I should look at pulling the trigger on it. I'm pretty sure its still new, and has just sat in the shop for while.
> 
> My biggest gripe with it is that it doesn't have a tone control, but at the same time, I'm not sure how much I wpuld use it. I'd likely be using the guitar for clean and "jazzy" style music, and some post rock, as well as some heavier styles of music.
> 
> Any thoughts guys?



For that price, I'd buy it in a heartbeat. If there is one guitar I hate myself for selling, it's my KM7. If I could find one for sub $500, I'd snag it without question. Really great guitars for the full asking price. Provided it's not like busted or something, I'd say go for it. 

As someone who makes occasional use of the tone knob, it is a bit of a bummer not having one, but there are other ways around it, whether it's through pedal or amp EQ. Not ideal, but for the equivalent of $458 USD, I'd have no qualms with making due.

edit: I think it's worth stressing that the tones you can get out of it even without the tone knob are pretty tasty. It's a great sounding guitar.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

AWAX said:


> Hey guys, its been a long time since I've posted, but have never been a regular here.
> 
> Anyways, I'm looking at purchasing my first 7 string guitar, and my local shop has a KM-7 on sale now for $629 CAD ($458 USD) plus taxes with a hardshell case, and I'm wondering if I should look at pulling the trigger on it. I'm pretty sure its still new, and has just sat in the shop for while.
> 
> My biggest gripe with it is that it doesn't have a tone control, but at the same time, I'm not sure how much I wpuld use it. I'd likely be using the guitar for clean and "jazzy" style music, and some post rock, as well as some heavier styles of music.
> 
> Any thoughts guys?
> 
> EDIT: I did find out that it is in fact a used guitar, but one of the employees that I'm friends with there said that the previous owner takes very good care of his guitars, and it seems like thats the case with this one too.



You can always get a concentric pot fitted without any permanent modification to the guitar.


----------



## erdiablo666

AWAX said:


> Hey guys, its been a long time since I've posted, but have never been a regular here.
> 
> Anyways, I'm looking at purchasing my first 7 string guitar, and my local shop has a KM-7 on sale now for $629 CAD ($458 USD) plus taxes with a hardshell case, and I'm wondering if I should look at pulling the trigger on it. I'm pretty sure its still new, and has just sat in the shop for while.
> 
> My biggest gripe with it is that it doesn't have a tone control, but at the same time, I'm not sure how much I wpuld use it. I'd likely be using the guitar for clean and "jazzy" style music, and some post rock, as well as some heavier styles of music.
> 
> Any thoughts guys?
> 
> EDIT: I did find out that it is in fact a used guitar, but one of the employees that I'm friends with there said that the previous owner takes very good care of his guitars, and it seems like thats the case with this one too.



If you decide not to get it, mind sharing where it's being sold? That's a hell of a deal and I NEED a KM7 in my life. Just can't afford it with the Canadian dollar being worth next to nothing now.


----------



## Jorock

that is killer!


----------



## MattThePenguin

Blackhawks are on the way


----------



## bastardbullet

Meanwhile in TR;


----------



## AWAX

Well djentlemen, I asked the store to put the KM-7 aside for me, and I'll be picking it up Saturday! And I hardly had to convince my girlfriend why I wanted to buy it!

Besides being my first 7, a lot of components and specs are things I've never tried. Stainless steel frets, 26.5" scale, swamp ash body, only a volume knob, Hipshot bridge, and the 12-16" radius. I'm almost too excited for it! 

I was thinking about grabbing some strap locks for it, but since I'm not going to play live for a while, I'm going to hold off for now.

I may have to look into the concentric pot for the tone control, though in my mind it seems decently straight-forward.

Thanks for your help guys, there should be an NGD for it soon!


----------



## Sumsar

Hmm didn't seem like anyone post it so: The man himself playing the mk II. yes it is a video for some seymour duncan whatever pedal, but there is quite a good amount of photage of the guitar


----------



## Patrickrussell2

^ I actually just placed an order for the mkii. It should be here next Wednesday. I never played the original model nor a seven string. 

I fluctuate between a telecaster and an Ibanez mmm1 baritone. This seemed like a good bridge between them and a good place to start.


----------



## AWAX

erdiablo666 said:


> If you decide not to get it, mind sharing where it's being sold? That's a hell of a deal and I NEED a KM7 in my life. Just can't afford it with the Canadian dollar being worth next to nothing now.



I found it at the music shop a couple blocks down from me in Brandon, MB., and I'm pretty sure its been sitting there for months. I finally got GAS for a 7 string, and she was there waiting. 

AND its in Trans black, which I personally think is the better colour choice. The flame on the trans white is too transparent. I can't wait to plug into my Mark V. I really want it to sounds gewd.


----------



## erdiablo666

AWAX said:


> AND its in Trans black, which I personally think is the better colour choice. The flame on the trans white is too transparent. I can't wait to plug into my Mark V. I really want it to sounds gewd.



You have excellent taste sir  Enjoy the new axe!


----------



## MattThePenguin

I wasn't a fan of the natural at all, but now that I have one in person, I wouldn't have it any other way. The flame is out of this world. 

It's funny because I commented on every single picture Schecter and Keith posted asking for a white one, now I honestly do not care. Haha


----------



## dirtool

Sumsar said:


> Hmm didn't seem like anyone post it so: The man himself playing the mk II. yes it is a video for some seymour duncan whatever pedal, but there is quite a good amount of photage of the guitar





i feel the sound is more my thing than the old one,the gas is growing!


----------



## Spicypickles

So THAT's the riff that's played under all the wanking. Never heard it before.


That tone is nasty good, though. Guitar ist hot as well.


----------



## Dammit

Hi, need a little help here.
I'm about to get a new 7strings and i was wondering if the KM7 has the same neck as the SLS C7 (which i love). Can sameone help me? The're not available in any store in my f***ed up town


----------



## bastardbullet

Dammit said:


> Hi, need a little help here.
> I'm about to get a new 7strings and i was wondering if the KM7 has the same neck as the SLS C7 (which i love). Can sameone help me? The're not available in any store in my f***ed up town



It's same. Also, i guess the body specs are quite the same with hellraiser hybrid 7.


----------



## Dammit

bastardbullet said:


> It's same. Also, i guess the body specs are quite the same with hellraiser hybrid 7.



Thanks man, KM7 incoming!!


----------



## AWAX

Well gents, I pulled the trigger today and got my KM-7 in trans black. NGD incoming! 
(As soon as I can figure out how to upload multiple pictures onto photobucket from my phone...)


----------



## ImNotAhab

AWAX said:


> Well gents, I pulled the trigger today and got my KM-7 in trans black. NGD incoming!
> (As soon as I can figure out how to upload multiple pictures onto photobucket from my phone...)



Congrats. You will love it. NGD pictures are demanded.


----------



## shpence

I'm thinking about snagging Wes Hauch's PT-7 FR. Would prefer something other than white though.


----------



## AWAX

ImNotAhab said:


> Congrats. You will love it. NGD pictures are demanded.



Just posted the obligatory NGD thread, but the lighting made the guitar seem purple. Its not, its black (charcoal grey).


----------



## ImNotAhab

Hey guys, Forum brother TruckstopChuckie asked for a picture of my KM7 where the paint has oxidized so here it is. Its looks way more sickly green in real life, not as "dusty" looking...

I really love perfect white paint jobs on guitars but i have really grown to like this.


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

Splendid! Looks great!


----------



## Patrickrussell2

It's bit of a bittersweet NGD for me here. After waiting some 4 months to get it quality control has really failed on my new KM7 mkii. These look far worst in person than the photos.

This is hard to see but essentially their is a bubble in the finish 1 inch by a half inch. and the clear coat is already peeling at the tuning peg. 





They forgot to fill the top of one of the luminlays so there is no covering over it as there should be.





Obvious tape line during finishing by the fret marker. This one is hard to see in the photos but sticks out in person pretty bad.





This really isn't the level of attention to detail I would expect for a nearly 1200 hundred dollar guitar. 

On top of all of that... I bought the case, locked it and then the mechanism broke and it wouldn't unlock. Barely got it unlocked to get the guitar back out.

It sounds pretty good (although the A when dropped always seems out of tune but that may be a gauge issue) but honestly the craptacular QC left too sour a taste for me the enjoy the guitar properly. I suppose I'll reach out to Schecter and see how long it would take to replace with another one.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Patrickrussell2 said:


> It's bit of a bittersweet NGD for me here. After waiting some 4 months to get it quality control has really failed on my new KM7 mkii. These look far worst in person than the photos.
> 
> This is hard to see but essentially their is a bubble in the finish 1 inch by a half inch. and the clear coat is already peeling at the tuning peg.
> 
> They forgot to fill the top of one of the luminlays so there is no covering over it as there should be.
> 
> Obvious tape line during finishing by the fret marker. This one is hard to see in the photos but sticks out in person pretty bad.
> 
> This really isn't the level of attention to detail I would expect for a nearly 1200 hundred dollar guitar.
> 
> On top of all of that... I bought the case, locked it and then the mechanism broke and it wouldn't unlock. Barely got it unlocked to get the guitar back out.
> 
> It sounds pretty good (although the A when dropped always seems out of tune but that may be a gauge issue) but honestly the craptacular QC left too sour a taste for me the enjoy the guitar properly. I suppose I'll reach out to Schecter and see how long it would take to replace with another one.



Gutted to see this brother. Return it, that simply is not good enough.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Are those frets uncrowned?


----------



## GuitarBizarre

Petar Bogdanov said:


> Are those frets uncrowned?


Certainly looks it, and it wouldn't be the first time Schecter have made that mistake on a signature model - there was a batch of Loomis models that had the same issue. I believe other occurrences too.


----------



## Felvin

GuitarBizarre said:


> Certainly looks it, and it wouldn't be the first time Schecter have made that mistake on a signature model - there was a batch of Loomis models that had the same issue. I believe other occurrences too.



Yup. The frets on my Loomis NT looked exactly like these. I thought I'd never buy a Schecter again, but fell in love with a KM-7 (white) at a local guitar store...


----------



## GuitarBizarre

I know what you mean. There are definite risks involved with showing me a KM7 MK2 at the moment... serious risks... GAS Attacks man!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

You should return that straight away. Schecter do their setups and QC check in the US so it's inexcusable to let a guitar leave with such issues.


----------



## Patrickrussell2

Ha. Yeah the frets aren't even crowned. 

Unreal.


----------



## Patrickrussell2

Well, called sweetwater who is willing to make the exchange for a new one but they aren't expecting one for 2 weeks.....


----------



## theicon2125

Patrickrussell2 said:


> Well, called sweetwater who is willing to make the exchange for a new one but they aren't expecting one for 2 weeks.....



Have you contacted Schecter directly about it? I had some issues with the LTD ZH-7B I just got and my dealer (local store) is working directly with ESP to get it resolved.


----------



## GuitarBizarre

Felvin said:


> Yup. The frets on my Loomis NT looked exactly like these. I thought I'd never buy a Schecter again, but fell in love with a KM-7 (white) at a local guitar store...



Honestly, I'm more forgiving of something like this than I am of say, the Iron Label QC issues.

Something like this is one person making one mistake in an otherwise high quality operation. Everyone comes out the other side basically saying "Damn, that was silly. But the rest of the guitar was awesome and the fixed replacement is awesome too".

Compared to something where the problems are smaller, more minor, but also more varied... that feels less like a "Damn, we screwed up", and more like a "They don't give enough of a damn, if they let this stuff get through routinely".


I guess what I'm saying is, I'd rather a company made a mid-grade screwup on one particular bunch of guitars, and fixed it, than made a variety of low grade screwups and left it to the consumer to cherrypick from all of the guitars produced.


----------



## Spicypickles

Being on the receiving end of either sucks, although I agree with what you're saying. In the end, buyer has a flawed product.


----------



## dongh1217

Petar Bogdanov said:


> Are those frets uncrowned?



I have never seen any CROWNED/finished frets on any given KM and JL in my life


----------



## wannabguitarist

What song is Keith playing on the 7-string in that demo video? The riffage is f*cking mean 



dongh1217 said:


> I have never seen any CROWNED/finished frets on any given KM and JL in my life



This was a problem with the JL a few years ago actually


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

dongh1217 said:


> I have never seen any CROWNED/finished frets on any given KM and JL in my life









Now you have...


----------



## kevdes93

Damn, I'd return that right away


----------



## LTigh

Huh.

Well, after the PRS Zach Myers debacle a couple of years ago, plus what I've heard about the issues with the first 100 or so KMs (mark I now, I suppose), Imma stay away from the first batch or so of new models to come out of WMI.

Not necessarily a knock against World Music, despite the interesting behind-the-scenes which have come to light, but it looks like there's a bit of a learning curve involved.

My own MIKs are top-notch, but then again I've been lucky that WMI's had a couple of years of experience cranking out my particular models before I wind up indulging my GAS.

Pity, too. Imma wait until next year before considering a KM7 Mk ii.


----------



## Patrickrussell2

TheRileyOBrien said:


> Now you have...



I wish mine had looked like that....

Anyways it's going my back. 

And if the next one isn't up to par I'll be requesting my money back and looking for other options.


----------



## punisher911

*mod edit: while this is the seven string thread we really don't need another thread when a billion page one already exists for the model and the 6 and 7 string versions have been talked about here

*


----------



## CovertSovietBear

wannabguitarist said:


> What song is Keith playing on the 7-string in that demo video? The riffage is f*cking mean
> 
> 
> 
> This was a problem with the JL a few years ago actually



The song Keith is playing on the 7 is called "Ashes of Lesser Men"


----------



## Zado

The owner guarantees his is properly crowned


----------



## Patrickrussell2

Zado said:


> The owner guarantees his is properly crowned



Nice. But unless it's a trick of the light is that lumilay not fully filled? Because that was one of the many reasons mine went back.


----------



## Patrickrussell2

Latest update on my case. It sounds like sweetwater messed up and sent out all my replacements options out as new orders and gave a new eta of two more weeks. 

I'll reach out to schecter and see what they can do. Just immensely frustrating.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Patrickrussell2 said:


> Latest update on my case. It sounds like sweetwater messed up and sent out all my replacements options out as new orders and gave a new eta of two more weeks.
> 
> I'll reach out to schecter and see what they can do. Just immensely frustrating.



Sorry to hear this man, what a mess. I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## Hendog

Man, I'm glad I didn't buy one of these MKII on the first run. 

Hopefully they get things worked out because that guitar could be killer if set up correctly.


----------



## punisher911

The mkii 6 string I just got doesn't seem to have any issues. Haven't gone over it with a fine tooth comb, but nothing has jumped out at me yet.


----------



## punisher911

ok. Inspection over... the fit and finish of the guitar is fine... however, there is a problem. Didn't notice it at first as it's a function I wouldn't normally use. When I used the coil tap, it's loud. Crazy loud. On clean it's not noticeable, but using the gain channel it presents a loud squeal/hum. Not talking 60 cycle strat hum either. LOUD. and yes, I have an ISP Decimator, that doesn't help this scenario at all. Leads me to believe there is a ground or some other wiring issue with the coil tap switch itself. Oh well, sending it back. I do like the guitar otherwise, but still happier overall with my SE 245.... which feels better and still has better fretwork.. strange considering they come out of the same building.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

punisher911 said:


> ok. Inspection over... the fit and finish of the guitar is fine... however, there is a problem. Didn't notice it at first as it's a function I wouldn't normally use. When I used the coil tap, it's loud. Crazy loud. On clean it's not noticeable, but using the gain channel it presents a loud squeal/hum. Not talking 60 cycle strat hum either. LOUD. and yes, I have an ISP Decimator, that doesn't help this scenario at all. Leads me to believe there is a ground or some other wiring issue with the coil tap switch itself. Oh well, sending it back. I do like the guitar otherwise, but still happier overall with my SE 245.... which feels better and still has better fretwork.. strange considering they come out of the same building.




Well, to each his own, I personally wouldn't send back a guitar due to some ground issue that a tech could fix in 15 mins. As for the SE 245, of course it feels different, its scale is 1" shorter than the KM6 . 

As for the frets, how bad was the KM6 in comparison, where they properly crowned? KM6 has SS frets, so could that be a factor?


----------



## punisher911

The frets were crowned, just a bit sharp on the ends. Not bad, but not as smooth as my SE or even my previous KM guitars. Just certain fretting positions I could feel them dig into my hand/fingers. I've owned a black KM7 and a white KM6 mk1.


----------



## Rev2010

@Patricktussel2

I can also see some, what look to be deep, nicks in the bottom fret of that second photo you posted. Man, talk about a lack of QC on that one. 


Rev.


----------



## Patrickrussell2

As a follow up to my story, 

After 8 guitars they were unable to find a single one that had frets finished and passed inspection. Guitar is being refunded and this will be my last attempted schecter purchase after owning 3. 

Completely unacceptable quality control and schecter should be ashamed. I sincerely hope that Keith sees this and reconsiders his manufacturer for a mkiii.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Patrickrussell2 said:


> As a follow up to my story,
> 
> After 8 guitars they were unable to find a single one that had frets finished and passed inspection. Guitar is being refunded and this will be my last attempted schecter purchase after owning 3.
> 
> Completely unacceptable quality control and schecter should be ashamed. I sincerely hope that Keith sees this and reconsiders his manufacturer for a mkiii.



Yikes, sorry to hear this man, it is a real shame. I was gassing hard for a MKII but now i think i will hold of until i am certain they got their act together.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Patrickrussell2 said:


> As a follow up to my story,
> 
> After 8 guitars they were unable to find a single one that had frets finished and passed inspection. Guitar is being refunded and this will be my last attempted schecter purchase after owning 3.
> 
> Completely unacceptable quality control and schecter should be ashamed. I sincerely hope that Keith sees this and reconsiders his manufacturer for a mkiii.



Wow man, I'm so bummed to hear that! To be completely honest, this is the first significant issues I've heard about in regards to the MKII. I've heard nothing but amazing things from people all over the world who managed to find one. All of the specimens I've seen on the shelf have been pretty flawless. My personal MKII's are crazy good, and they're just production versions like everyone else gets. 

Sweetwater has very strict QC, so I don't know how you even got one with issues the first time. 

All new guitars have some growing pains, but what you've had to deal with is pretty unusual. 

I'm going to personally fix this problem and make it right for you. Please PM me your contact info.


----------



## kevdes93

Wow, 8 guitars failed QC? That's insane

Edit: you rule keith!


----------



## ProtoTechDeath

Lame


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Baffling. I've owned dozens of schecters, and not one had glaring faults with it. Really hard to imagine eight in a row that fail QC.

Cool on Kieth for being such an upstanding guy though. He's been super cool and proactive with these since the og km7.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

I only own one Schecter so far, a Hellraiser C7, bought it new sight unseen about 2 years ago, and it's flawless! Fret work on it competes with my Carvin DC700. It's really sad to see something like this for the MKii, and I hope Schecter takes care of it. 

Kudos to Keith for following up on this.


----------



## Patrickrussell2

Next update. Between Keith and schecter they have managed to cut sweetwater out of the mix and replace it directly through schecter. 

Perhaps soon I can join the party. 

Thanks Keith for the help.


----------



## dirtool

hello Keith,is there any plan of other colours for km7 mkii?


----------



## skmanga

Posted this on the Schecter thread but figure this is a better place!

"Hey guys!
Checking in from the east coast with my new Schecter KM7 KM2.
Love the guitar, plays like a dream! The fretwork is dope and the pickups sound awesome 

Having an issue with it though..
The vol knob/push pull potentiometer on the guitar is starting to go...
Sucks since it is a new guitar and I hear it was a problem with the KM7 MK1's...

Musicians friend is willing to send me a replacement pot from their site, and since I have no experience in this field I was hoping you guys could steer me in the right direction!

EDIT:
The guitar also came with the neck pickup leaning down towards the bottom of the guitar rather than being set flat.
I am thinking something in there got bent somehow. 
Is fixing that as simple as bending it back in place?
Or is the pickup compromised? 

Thanks guys! "

Anyone else come across potentiometer issues with the new KM7 MK2?


EDIT 2:
In regards to the frets on my KM7 MK2, everything seems to be in order here!
The ends of the frets are a night and day difference compared to the Ibanez Iron label RGDIX7MPB which had rough ends that could scratch you as you moved up and down the neck..
Great fretwork on my KM7 MK2, SS frets are soo smooth


----------



## exo

Patrickrussell2 said:


> Next update. Between Keith and schecter they have managed to cut sweetwater out of the mix and replace it directly through schecter.
> 
> Perhaps soon I can join the party.
> 
> Thanks Keith for the help.



THIS is why my next 7 string has about a 99.9% chance of being a KM-7. (That .01% chance is because if I win the lottery, it'll be a Jackson Bulb. That's the only way I'm likely to afford one  )

Gotta give stand up guys like Keith and Misha support!


----------



## Señor Voorhees

skmanga said:


> Posted this on the Schecter thread but figure this is a better place!
> 
> "Hey guys!
> Checking in from the east coast with my new Schecter KM7 KM2.
> Love the guitar, plays like a dream! The fretwork is dope and the pickups sound awesome
> 
> Having an issue with it though..
> The vol knob/push pull potentiometer on the guitar is starting to go...
> Sucks since it is a new guitar and I hear it was a problem with the KM7 MK1's...
> 
> Musicians friend is willing to send me a replacement pot from their site, and since I have no experience in this field I was hoping you guys could steer me in the right direction!
> 
> EDIT:
> The guitar also came with the neck pickup leaning down towards the bottom of the guitar rather than being set flat.
> I am thinking something in there got bent somehow.
> Is fixing that as simple as bending it back in place?
> Or is the pickup compromised?
> 
> Thanks guys! "
> 
> Anyone else come across potentiometer issues with the new KM7 MK2?
> 
> 
> EDIT 2:
> In regards to the frets on my KM7 MK2, everything seems to be in order here!
> The ends of the frets are a night and day difference compared to the Ibanez Iron label RGDIX7MPB which had rough ends that could scratch you as you moved up and down the neck..
> Great fretwork on my KM7 MK2, SS frets are soo smooth



The pickup is direct mounted, which means there's usually foam or something on the bottom of the pickup that pushes upwards and maintains the non-wobbly height. There's a possibility that it's shifted somehow causing your pickup to lean. It should be as simple as taking the side screws out, lifting the pickup and maneuvering the foam/whatever's underneath there so it's not lopsided. You won't need to solder anything for that.

The pot is a bit trickier though, especially if you want to replace it with another push/pull. Somebody else can probably give better advice there.


----------



## skmanga

I was thinking of having the pot replaced when I have the guitar setup by a pro.

I need some advice on what to replace it with as Musicians Friend is willing to send me one on them.

Its looking like their site is pretty limited though :/

Thanks for the help 

EDIT:
I actually called Schecter directly over the phone and left a message on the tech dept line.
Was just called back and after describing the issue with the pot, the guy on the phone (forgot his name >__<) said hes gonna ship me out a replacement for free!
Pretty sweet on Schecter part


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Failing pots and bad soldering has been common on Schecters for years. Its ridiculous that its still a regular problem. 2/3 of mine both needed new pots and all the electronics re-done.

Just get a good quality 500K pot. I recommend CTS.


----------



## Mattykoda

Stupid question Lorcan but are the CTS pots a direct replacement? You don't need to widen the pot hole on schecters?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I'm not sure actually. I thought I supplied my own last year but my tech may have instead. I'll need to check.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

I bought CTS push-pull pots recently (from StewMac) and installed them in 2 of my guitars. CTS pot shaft is 1/4", so I had to dremel my LTD Eclipse to widen the holes and now I even need new knobs, just FYI.


*EDIT:*

I'm referring to the first pot on the left in this image:


----------



## ImNotAhab

Well my impatience overwhelmed my reservations and i bought a MkII. Should be with me next week. 


Fingers crossed that there are no issues.


----------



## gabsonuro

ImNotAhab said:


> Well my impatience overwhelmed my reservations and i bought a MkII. Should be with me next week.
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed that there are no issues.




where did you get the mk2 in canada?


----------



## ImNotAhab

gabsonuro said:


> where did you get the mk2 in canada?



West Coast Guitars in Vancouver. My first time buying there and they were very nice to deal with. Lets see how the whole transaction goes. I also believe that Quest Music has them listed but i do not know if they are in stock there.


----------



## gabsonuro

ImNotAhab said:


> West Coast Guitars in Vancouver. My first time buying there and they were very nice to deal with. Lets see how the whole transaction goes. I also believe that Quest Music has them listed but i do not know if they are in stock there.



sounds like you own one of the original ones, what do you think of it if you do? i had a hellraiser a long time ago that left a sour taste in my mouth (this was around 2011-2012), floyd was awful, had bad frets and the neck profile was not great. Relative to my japan and usa made guitars it was awful, and wasnt that much cheaper (i.e my ESP's blew it out of the water). Im considering a km-7 now cause i don't really feel like spending a bunch on a 7 string considering i am not sure if i am going to use it alot, but if its the same as it used to be ill just spend the extra ~$1000CAD or so on an ibanez RGD7UC and i know it will be awesome


----------



## ImNotAhab

gabsonuro said:


> sounds like you own one of the original ones, what do you think of it if you do? i had a hellraiser a long time ago that left a sour taste in my mouth (this was around 2011-2012), floyd was awful, had bad frets and the neck profile was not great. Relative to my japan and usa made guitars it was awful, and wasnt that much cheaper (i.e my ESP's blew it out of the water). Im considering a km-7 now cause i don't really feel like spending a bunch on a 7 string considering i am not sure if i am going to use it alot, but if its the same as it used to be ill just spend the extra ~$1000CAD or so on an ibanez RGD7UC and i know it will be awesome



Yeah I have an original and I love it, its lot of guitar for the money. 2014 was the year Schecter really got their act together. It is Solid, balanced, great hardware and great tuning stability. I also really enjoy the neck, it is thin and comfortable and the compound radius is a very different feel from the Ibanez type necks I was used to.

I also changed the Nazgul for a Pegasus just for a different flavour. I dont think I will change it in the MKII however.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

ImNotAhab said:


> Yeah I have an original and I love it, its lot of guitar for the money. 2014 was the year Schecter really got their act together. It is Solid, balanced, great hardware and great tuning stability. I also really enjoy the neck, it is thin and comfortable and the compound radius is a very different feel from the Ibanez type necks I was used to.
> 
> I also changed the Nazgul for a Pegasus just for a different flavour. I dont think I will change it in the MKII however.



I'd really like to hear the Pegasus in your KM. Have any sound clips?


----------



## Sumsar

New vid on the schecter guitars channel about the nut of the mk II:


----------



## Pikka Bird

Weird, that went up on Keith's FB on the 7th...

It's nice that EB are licensing this out, now that they bullied Earvana into obscurity with their massive legal phallus.


----------



## Patrickrussell2

Time for an update!

Keith and schecter came through! They went through and worked a new guitar for me. Frets are fantastic! Thank you so much schecter and Keith.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Patrickrussell2 said:


> Time for an update!
> 
> Keith and schecter came through! They went through and worked a new guitar for me. Frets are fantastic! Thank you so much schecter and Keith.



Delighted for you man, glad you caught a break with this. Its great when people and companies really come through for you.

I am currently waiting for my MkII. The model I was going to get had an issue with the veneer being too thin (never saw it, 2nd hand info) so they did not ship it to me and I am getting a fresh model. Reassuring to know but dear god do I hate waiting!


----------



## Patrickrussell2

ImNotAhab said:


> Delighted for you man, glad you caught a break with this. Its great when people and companies really come through for you.
> 
> I am currently waiting for my MkII. The model i was going to get had an issue with the veneer being too thin (never saw it, 2nd hand info) so they did not ship it to me and I am getting a fresh model. Reassuring to know but dear god do i hate waiting!



The replacement I got has the same thing you are referring to. You can definitely see the neck through wenge through the veneer. But it's not enough of an issue to me to even think about.


----------



## philkilla

Sumsar said:


> New vid on the schecter guitars channel about the nut of the mk II:




I must say, them are some mighty tasty licks Mr. Merrow


----------



## Zalbu

Screw the guitar, let's talk about that haircut!


----------



## JustMac

Whoah, I didn't know Keith was (past-tense) bald by choice! 

Look at me, commenting on the dudes hair while he's killing on that thing. He's always been a sublime player, but jeez... playing is just tops right now!


----------



## MattThePenguin

Trying to put Blackhawks in this guitar is not a sublime experience


----------



## ImNotAhab

MattThePenguin said:


> Trying to put Blackhawks in this guitar is not a sublime experience



Yeah got a load of moaning from a guitar tech when i asked him to switch the Nazgul for the Pegasus. He said needed to bend this and that, i guess the routing or screw positions is not the easiest to work with.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

ImNotAhab said:


> Yeah got a load of moaning from a guitar tech when i asked him to switch the Nazgul for the Pegasus. He said needed to bend this and that, i guess the routing or screw positions is not the easiest to work with.



Those pickups should be exactly the same size. Maybe time to find another tech...or learn to solder.


----------



## MortenOJ

I'm in the market for a 7-string, and I'm pretty much set on a KM-7. But now with the Mk2 out, with neck-through, is it that much better than the set-neck? It's a bit pricier, but would it be worth the extra money? Have any of you guys played both?


----------



## HighGain510

TheRileyOBrien said:


> Those pickups should be exactly the same size. Maybe time to find another tech...or learn to solder.



Haha for real, I dropped a set of covered Juggernauts into my KM7 without any issues at all. Since they use the threaded inserts (greatly appreciated for direct mount setups! ) you have to make sure everything lines up just right, but I was able to install BKPs in mine myself without issue.


----------



## MattThePenguin

HighGain510 said:


> Haha for real, I dropped a set of covered Juggernauts into my KM7 without any issues at all. Since they use the threaded inserts (greatly appreciated for direct mount setups! ) you have to make sure everything lines up just right, but I was able to install BKPs in mine myself without issue.



Well, the older KM models had larger routes due to the covered pickups. Blackhawks were drop in for those, but in this guitar the Blackhawks are too big. Really a bummer, been trying to find a way to put them in for over a month now.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

MattThePenguin said:


> Well, the older KM models had larger routes due to the covered pickups. Blackhawks were drop in for those, but in this guitar the Blackhawks are too big. Really a bummer, been trying to find a way to put them in for over a month now.



The Blackhawks are a funny shape. If I were you I would be looking for some alternative pickups. You can always route the corners of the pickup routes a bit larger...but you would be making the Blackhawks a permanent fixture in that guitar because other pickups would look funny.


----------



## MattThePenguin

TheRileyOBrien said:


> The Blackhawks are a funny shape. If I were you I would be looking for some alternative pickups. You can always route the corners of the pickup routes a bit larger...but you would be making the Blackhawks a permanent fixture in that guitar because other pickups would look funny.



I mean, that's the idea


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

This video features a limited run of Keith Merrow MK 2 guitars in gloss black. Personally I think a satin black would have been nicer, but still interesting to see the guitar in a different finish. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fTu9REdIU0 [shows the guitar around 0:40 seconds]


----------



## MattThePenguin

I'm actually a fan of the gloss black, because the matte finish wore off on the old ones and kinda made the guitar look... sweaty? hahaha


----------



## BMO

MattThePenguin said:


> I'm actually a fan of the gloss black, because the matte finish wore off on the old ones and kinda made the guitar look... sweaty? hahaha



Personally I LOVE when matte finish wears out in spots. The guitar takes on your characteristics and playstyle. However, I can see how you wouldn't like it though, all personal Preference!


----------



## dirtool

BMO said:


> Personally I LOVE when matte finish wears out in spots. The guitar takes on your characteristics and playstyle. However, I can see how you wouldn't like it though, all personal Preference!



I prefer matte finish too,but gloss looks nice too
I like they leave the sides of the head stock unpainted
Hope more colors available soon


----------



## dirtool




----------



## ImNotAhab

Damn!


----------



## philkilla

Oh man that's sexy.


----------



## eloann

Hey guys

I received a KM-7 MKII yesterday. After much hesitation with a Strandberg I got a good deal on a B-stock with minor cosmetic issues on the back.

While it's a lovely guitar there are a few things which make me unsure this was the right move but as this is my first 7-string I'd like your feedback.

- The neck feels _really_ thin. Does one get used to this?
I mostly play bass and some acoustic, however when it comes to electric guitars I seem to prefer a moderately thin satin neck (think Strat or Charvel). My JTV-89 Variax is a little on the thin side but it works out.

- Even for the most agressive metal, I like the split mode (or the middle position) better than either humbucker, which for some reason lack clarity. This is quite consistent through various patches on my Line 6 Helix. Maybe they're just too hot for me?

- It weighs a ton. Not litterally but at 4kg it's a significant 300 grams heavier than my go-to 5 string bass. Probably not something I'd gig with (which is currently a non-issue as I don't play electric guitar live)


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

It is weird that yours is so heavy. I have only played one of these and it wasn't that heavy(it was a 6 but wasn't heavy as far as 6 strings go). The heaviest one that sweetwater has is 7lb 5oz which would be over a pound lighter than yours if its 4kg.


----------



## eloann

TheRileyOBrien said:


> It is weird that yours is so heavy. I have only played one of these and it wasn't that heavy(it was a 6 but wasn't heavy as far as 6 strings go). The heaviest one that sweetwater has is 7.5lbs which would be a pound lighter than yours if its 4kg.



I did look at Sweetwater's weights before placing my order so I was surprised as well. I might be 100g off as I'm using the bathroom scale and substracting the weight of [me] to that of [me + guitar] but still.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

eloann said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I received a KM-7 MKII yesterday. After much hesitation with a Strandberg I got a good deal on a B-stock with minor cosmetic issues on the back.
> 
> While it's a lovely guitar there are a few things which make me unsure this was the right move but as this is my first 7-string I'd like your feedback.
> 
> - The neck feels _really_ thin. Does one get used to this?
> I mostly play bass and some acoustic, however when it comes to electric guitars I seem to prefer a moderately thin satin neck (think Strat or Charvel). My JTV-89 Variax is a little on the thin side but it works out.
> 
> - Even for the most agressive metal, I like the split mode (or the middle position) better than either humbucker, which for some reason lack clarity. This is quite consistent through various patches on my Line 6 Helix. Maybe they're just too hot for me?
> 
> - It weighs a ton. Not litterally but at 4kg it's a significant 300 grams heavier than my go-to 5 string bass. Probably not something I'd gig with (which is currently a non-issue as I don't play electric guitar live)



#1 Most people will get used to thin necks after awhile, but it's ultimately preference. It took me a little while to get used to the thinness of my Ibanez RGA121 neck but now I absolutely love it. For some people it's instant, for others, it takes time. You wont know until you give it time. Some people don't like thin necks for various reasons and you may be one of those people.

#2 The Nazgul is a very modern pickup that is high output with a lot of high mids and a tight low end. I've heard some people say the Nazgul is a tight modern sounding pickup, but even though it is tight it doesn't have great string clarity. I've heard demos with people getting nice string clarity out of the Nazgul so it may be how you EQ it and the amp/settings you use. Try different cab models and EQ approaches to see if you can find out how to get tones that you like out of it. Because the Nazgul is a pickup catered to a particular genre you may just not like that approach to pickup sound. Regarding the Sentient, this is a pickup which most people seem to enjoy (regardless of genre) and is supposedly a hybrid between a 59 and Jazz which are both very common pickups in a wide variety of styles. If you're having problems with both pickups then maybe there is a wiring problem? 

#3 Wood weight varies quite a bit, even within the same species. If you look at Sweetwater's KM7's (Mark 1 and Mark 2) you will see that they vary widely, from 7-9 lbs. If your KM7 is about 8.8 lbs. then this would appear to be in the normal variance of KM7's. Yes, the Mark 2's seem to generally be lighter than the Mark 1's and your Mark 2 is about one pound more than all the ones Sweetwater has but again weight varies and sometimes you get an instrument that is heavier.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Keith sharing the sexy


----------



## dirtool

^
is that a natural finish or transparent black in the back?


----------



## ImNotAhab

Well my Mark II arrived today and thankfully its a real beauty, the maple top looks great in the natural finish. It feels killer and there are no issues that I can find. The frets are nice and pots and switches are super clean. Also that bevel really adds a bonus comfort level which is great since i play sitting down 90% of the time. 

Here is a quick picture next to its older brother.


----------



## movingpictures

ImNotAhab said:


> Well my Mark II arrived today and thankfully its a real beauty, the maple top looks great in the natural finish. It feels killer and there are no issues that I can find. The frets are nice and pots and switches are super clean. Also that bevel really adds a bonus comfort level which is great since i play sitting down 90% of the time.
> 
> Here is a quick picture next to its older brother.



Your KM7 mk1 looks cream compared to the strap ends and my KM7. What's up with that?


----------



## ImNotAhab

movingpictures said:


> Your KM7 mk1 looks cream compared to the strap ends and my KM7. What's up with that?



I believe the paint is oxidizing. It's shifted to a greeny sandy color. Kind of messed up but kind of cool as well.


----------



## mnemonic

Kinda like back in the day when guitars had lacquer finishes that could sometimes change color as they aged.


----------



## lundvall

ImNotAhab said:


> Well my Mark II arrived today and thankfully its a real beauty, the maple top looks great in the natural finish. It feels killer and there are no issues that I can find. The frets are nice and pots and switches are super clean. Also that bevel really adds a bonus comfort level which is great since i play sitting down 90% of the time.
> 
> Here is a quick picture next to its older brother.



Nice! Would love to hear some more thoughts between MKI vs MKII


----------



## FourT6and2

These look interesting. Though I'd be more apt to seriously consider one if:

1. Had Hipshot open-gear locking tuners
2. Had an actual maple top instead of a thin veneer

I like the carbon fiber support rods in the neck, double action truss rod, and truss rod access at the 24th fret. I wish my Mayones Duvells that that.


----------



## MattThePenguin

FourT6and2 said:


> These look interesting. Though I'd be more apt to seriously consider one if:
> 
> 1. Had Hipshot open-gear locking tuners
> 2. Had an actual maple top instead of a thin veneer
> 
> I like the carbon fiber support rods in the neck, double action truss rod, and truss rod access at the 24th fret. I wish my Mayones Duvells that that.



Unlike your Mayones though this is a South Korean guitar that's only $1,200. Some compromises have to be made.


----------



## Spicypickles

And tuners can easily be changed.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I really like the Schecter Tuners, they've always stayed in tune well and worked.


----------



## FourT6and2

MattThePenguin said:


> Unlike your Mayones though this is a South Korean guitar that's only $1,200. Some compromises have to be made.



No, don't get me wrong. I like the value. I'm impressed it has double-action truss rod and carbon fiber rods. I wish Mayones did that. I haven't looked, but I think the truss rod in the Duvell is a standard single-action.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Lorcan Ward said:


> I really like the Schecter Tuners, they've always stayed in tune well and worked.



It's a little known fact, but the locking tuners on the Schecter guitars like the KM are actually made and supplied by Hipshot. I have zero complaints about them either. When I designed the KM, I asked Schecter for Hipshot tuners, and they just said "that's who makes them for us". I originally wanted the Hipshot open gear tuners, but found out quickly that I didn't need them because these are basically the same thing. They hold tuning perfectly for me, and they look good.


----------



## Spicypickles

Cool to know!


----------



## MrWulf

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> It's a little known fact, but the locking tuners on the Schecter guitars like the KM are actually made and supplied by Hipshot. I have zero complaints about them either. When I designed the KM, I asked Schecter for Hipshot tuners, and they just said "that's who makes them for us". I originally wanted the Hipshot open gear tuners, but found out quickly that I didn't need them because these are basically the same thing. They hold tuning perfectly for me, and they look good.



That white KM7-Mk2, is it a trans white ala Mark 1 or solid white? 
Either way, now I have gas.


----------



## Zado

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> It's a little known fact, but the locking tuners on the Schecter guitars like the KM are actually made and supplied by Hipshot. I have zero complaints about them either. When I designed the KM, I asked Schecter for Hipshot tuners, and they just said "that's who makes them for us". I originally wanted the Hipshot open gear tuners, but found out quickly that I didn't need them because these are basically the same thing. They hold tuning perfectly for me, and they look good.



Really? I thought they were made by Grover


----------



## Zalbu

So I've pretty much decided to get one of these as soon as I can afford one since they have pretty much all the specs I want to try out, but is it worth getting the Mark 2 over the regular version? I really prefer the looks of the Lambo Orange version but I've read that the Mark 2 have better electronics. The electronics on my current 7 string, a VGS Soulmaster 7, are so ....ty that the neck pickup have completely stopped working in the non-coil tapped position and I'd rather avoid that situation again if I can.

And is the guitar light? My main guitar is a 6 string Ibanez RG and I prefer light guitars, the Soulmaster 7 is heavy as hell in comparison.


----------



## skmanga

I was excited to hear that the KM-2 came with upgraded electronics yet my vol pot crapped out in a matter of a few weeks.

Called Schecter directly they were nice enough to send in a replacement pot, didn't think they would send a lower quality replacement though....
Thanks Schecter...

Weight wise its kinda in the air as each and every KM-2 will vary in weight as much as a pound or more.
I happened to get denser pieces of wood on the body of my KM-7 where a buddy of mine receive a very light version of the KM-7.
There will also be visual differences in the woods and how they take the stain.

Check out sweetwater to get an idea of how much weight difference you can expect between the KM-2's, also to get an idea of the visual differences. 

All of that aside, I do love the guitar!
It is the most quality guitar I've ever owned and one of the best I've had the chance to play.

I will say I am pretty sure I prefer the nitro wizard necks on the Ibanez RGD.
They have similar specs but the Ibanez felt more like a flat piece of wood in your hand which to me feels more like a 7 string should!

The Schecter is very easy to transition to from a 6 string and the neck wont feel too big and should feel pretty similar which is pretty amazing...

EDIT: Anyone have any suggestions for string gauges on the KM7-MK2?
I'm currently using a custom set of 10,13,17,28,42,56,65 and have a custom set from DR at 11,14,19,32,42,54,65 to try.
I generally tune down a step, to a step and a half from E standard, and will drop the low 7 string down to drop tuning.

Any suggestions?


----------



## cg138

Electronics on imports and cheaper guitars are usually bad. If you guys are going to spend over 1k on a guitar, a good potentiometer that costs under $10 shouldn't be too hard of a sell instead of settling for ....ty replacements.


----------



## Spicypickles

cg138 said:


> Electronics on imports and cheaper guitars are usually bad. If you guys are going to spend over 1k on a guitar, a good potentiometer that costs under $10 shouldn't be too hard of a sell instead of settling for ....ty replacements.





This.


It's probably overkill, but I always replace the pots/wiring/jacks in my guitars when I get a new one. It costs like 30 bucks total and you have zero worries.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Every single Schecter I've owned/played always came stock with garbage electronics. Like Spicypickles pointed out though, it really isn't a big deal to fix them.

This includes the Mk II I had briefly.

EDIT: I made it seem like I've had a lot, I've had 3. Your milage may vary haha


----------



## skmanga

The build quality on the stock pot wasn't bad, though it did end up craping out.
My 2 previous Schecter guitars, a C1 and Tempest Custom had 0 electronics issues.

I wasn't aware of their reputation for ....ty electronics. I did read that the KM7-MK1 had crappy pots that died, so they upgraded the MK2's with American electronics(dunno if true).
Woulda been nice to get an identical replacement is all.

I do plan on upgrading mah pot when I take mah baby in for a proper setup. Change the push pull for a push push


----------



## ImNotAhab

lundvall said:


> Nice! Would love to hear some more thoughts between MKI vs MKII



The Mark II is noticeably lighter. The neck seems a little thiner too all round. You can rally feel the wood in the neck too which is different. I also believe that the frets seem a little bigger than the mark I.

I cannot say enough good things about the bevel. For the way i play sitting down it makes it so comfortable. 

The Mark II seems to be wired infinitely better than my Mark I (which think i might send to someone to have it completely rewired). Its fairly quiet and there are no cracks or pops when switching pickups.

I would say the mark II definitely seems like a more refined machine.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> It's a little known fact, but the locking tuners on the Schecter guitars like the KM are actually made and supplied by Hipshot. I have zero complaints about them either. When I designed the KM, I asked Schecter for Hipshot tuners, and they just said "that's who makes them for us". I originally wanted the Hipshot open gear tuners, but found out quickly that I didn't need them because these are basically the same thing. They hold tuning perfectly for me, and they look good.



That would make a lot of sense since I noticed they feel quite similar.


----------



## Zado

Duh


----------



## Mattykoda

White MKII in action


----------



## Cody Kinsey

26.5 inch


----------



## dirtool

so when will it available?


----------



## Sepultorture

So I've been all bass centric of late and haven't looked at anything guitar wise new for over a year, and neither goes and brings out the RGD slayer the mkii version of his axe and I'm like .... ibanez over here. Which is impressive us I've been an RGD fanboy since the fixed bridge prestige dropped

Now I saw that the KM7 MKII also got a limited run of trans black gloss finish for some locations, and been wondering if they are going to do a trans black for this guitar in the future?


----------



## TedintheShed

This followed me home from Gearfest. I was wanting another 7 string after I traded in my Jackson DK-7q for my daughter's Martin. After I played the SC sig baritone, I decided I wanted to try a longer scale. This thing fits the bill. 

Happy Father's Day to me


----------



## TedintheShed

So, initial impressions. Remember these are simply INITIAL impressions, so my perception may change over time.

The swamp ash body is very resonant- I love this because the body wood selection seems to make a difference in the overall tone of this guitar. 

The body is wonderful, and now I understand why folks love them some beveled bodies. 

As said previously, seem to be able to see though the flame top and see where the wenge through the top. But I realize that this isn't going to have the same thickness as my $4000 basses, so no worries.  

I love, love LOVE the neck shape. I came from a Jackson DK-7Q, and it seems the neck is even flatter that it. I compared it directly with some Ibanez 7's, and still thinner. I love that.

I love the tone of wenge. The neck on my custom basses are wenge. I love the feel too. Wenge is a particularly oily wood, and some luthiers don't like to work with it for this reason. This was a great decision for this guitar though!

The choice of hardware is impeccable. This an electronics are where most production guitars skimp to save cost. Not on this guitar. 

I am undecided on if I like the pick ups well enough to keep them yet, but my impression is positive thus far, I was pleasantly surprised by the clean tone from the neck pick up when split. 

In the end, if this has a reverse in-line head stock (easier to tune, imo) and BKP's, it may as well of been named the "TedintheShed Signature model". Keith did an wonderful job in designing the guitar with Schecter. It was well thought out, and that is something I always look for in ANY purchase I make. The features you get in this guitar is hard pressed to find in guitars twice the price. 

Kudos Keith and Schecter- FWIW you are making me believers in your guitars and shifting my impressions of your company!


----------



## Mad-Max

TedintheShed said:


> This followed me home from Gearfest. I was wanting another 7 string after I traded in my Jackson DK-7q for my daughter's Martin. After I played the SC sig baritone, I decided I wanted to try a longer scale. This thing fits the bill.
> 
> Happy Father's Day to me



You must've been the guy I saw playing it when I wanted to try it out for myself! 

Happy NGD man! that guitar should serve you well for a VERY long time


----------



## Rich5150

NGD couldn't resist sweetwater's 36 mo 0%


----------



## Zado

^I wish I still was a fierce metalhead to properly appreciate


----------



## TedintheShed

Mad-Max said:


> You must've been the guy I saw playing it when I wanted to try it out for myself!
> 
> Happy NGD man! that guitar should serve you well for a VERY long time



Yeah, may have been. They pulled the MK II from the warehouse for me, and I liked it. They guy who pulled it told me he had a display model for sale that he would sell me on top of the already ridiculously discounted price. The only difference? Didn't have the original cardboard box. 

I can live with that.


----------



## TedintheShed

OKay guys, my research has indicated that the KM-7 comes with an Ernie Ball set, but it looks to be a custom set from 9-62. What are you guys replacing this with? I am looking at D'Addario NYXL 10-59, but would like suggestions.

Also, if anyone drops new pickups in their KM-7 Mk II please let me know how it went. I always wanted to play with a set of Warpigs.


----------



## Endnote

Dunlop Manufacturing :: Strings :: :: Super Bright Guitar Strings

Take a look at the 7 string hybrid set from Dunlop @TedintheShed. It's the only production 9-62 set I know of. It's also the only 7 string set I like.


----------



## FrznTek

its a little different... GHS Boomer 7-String Custom Light Electric Guitar Set (9-62) | Musician's Friend

also I like D'Addario strings, so I'm just going to buy standard 9-46 sets and add the .062
https://www.stringsbymail.com/dadda...nd-electric-string-062-gauge-single-4381.html


also if you prefer to stay with the EB strings Ernie Ball Nickel Wound Single Guitar Strings 3-Pack | Musician's Friend or https://www.stringsbymail.com/ernie...-electric-guitar-062-single-string-11726.html


----------



## bastardbullet

I'm using dunlop heavy core 10-60 set on my mk-I for standard A tuning. Sounds dry, balanced and feels durable. Lasts up to 3-4 weeks.


----------



## culexknight

I got one of these and one of my bridge saddles is shorter than the rest?


----------



## Double A

TedintheShed said:


> OKay guys, my research has indicated that the KM-7 comes with an Ernie Ball set, but it looks to be a custom set from 9-62. What are you guys replacing this with? I am looking at D'Addario NYXL 10-59, but would like suggestions.


I love Cobalts so I use the Ernie Ball skinny top heavy bottom set and it is pretty much perfect.

Ernie Ball 2730 Cobalt 7-String Skinny Top Heavy Bottom Electric Guitar Strings | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## FrznTek

It's here!!


----------



## exo

culexknight said:


> I got one of these and one of my bridge saddles is shorter than the rest?



If it's the low B saddle, that's to give more intonation range on that string. Take a good look at the bridges on the natural and Lambo km7's a little further back up the page. It's supposed to be that way. If it's NOT on the low B, just swap it back to proper position.


----------



## culexknight

exo said:


> If it's the low B saddle, that's to give more intonation range on that string. Take a good look at the bridges on the natural and Lambo km7's a little further back up the page. It's supposed to be that way. If it's NOT on the low B, just swap it back to proper position.



I mean the length of it is physically shorter (I will take a picture soon), not the position. Are you referring to the position only? I think I am misunderstanding. It is the low B one, though.


----------



## theicon2125

culexknight said:


> I mean the length of it is physically shorter (I will take a picture soon), not the position. Are you referring to the position only? I think I am misunderstanding. It is the low B one, though.



This is the way it's supposed to be. If you look at this 8 string bridge you'll see that the 7th and 8th saddles are shorter.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

culexknight said:


> I mean the length of it is physically shorter (I will take a picture soon), not the position. Are you referring to the position only? I think I am misunderstanding. It is the low B one, though.


They're referring to the physical length of the saddle, in which what they said still applies.


----------



## TedintheShed

culexknight said:


> I mean the length of it is physically shorter...



When I asked him about that, doctor told me that's not uncommon as I got older.


----------



## culexknight

theicon2125 said:


> This is the way it's supposed to be. If you look at this 8 string bridge you'll see that the 7th and 8th saddles are shorter.



Ahhh. You're right. The MkIIs look the same:





My MkI didn't though:







> When I asked him about that, doctor told me that's not uncommon as I got older.


Well, I'm starting to get up there!

Thanks all. Had a minor flip-out moment, but I think this is the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## Electric Wizard

^When the original KM-7 came out, Keith mentioned that the actual bridge was set back further for flexibility in intonating lower tunings. The regular long saddles were needed for standard/ drop A. You can see in the picture that the saddles are a lot more forward on the older model. Numerous people had received their's missing springs and saddle screws at first though, since they were so far forward they got loose in shipping. Seems like Schecter has responded to that by more conventional placement of the bridge plate, which requires the smaller saddles.


----------



## timmy551

My KM-7 MK-II LH just arrived from the US today (I'm from New Zealand). It's come with a black tusq nut on it instead of the EB compensated nut. Do you guys think it's worth the effort to get this fixed up with the EB nut?


----------



## Spicypickles

Nope. The difference is very minimal anyways, imo, so it's not worth the hassle.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Electric Wizard said:


> ^When the original KM-7 came out, Keith mentioned that the actual bridge was set back further for flexibility in intonating lower tunings. The regular long saddles were needed for standard/ drop A. You can see in the picture that the saddles are a lot more forward on the older model. Numerous people had received their's missing springs and saddle screws at first though, since they were so far forward they got loose in shipping. Seems like Schecter has responded to that by more conventional placement of the bridge plate, which requires the smaller saddles.



No, the bridge isn't set back since the scale length remains at 26.5". If the bridge were actually set back then the scale length would be longer. You can even compare their line up of other seven strings and see that the bridge isn't set back, and the saddles aren't "longer", they're normal saddles. 

What actually happened is that the bridge pickup was moved down closer to the bridge to give Keith something closer to what he likes tone-wise. 

The bridge on mine and on others seems like any other hipshot 7 bridge, the saddles aren't longer, they're standard size. In these newer models I have seen that they've included shorter saddles for the B string, but the other saddles are just normal off the shelf ones.


----------



## Electric Wizard

^I'm sorry, you're wrong about multiple things there. Keith said himself that the bridge plate is set further back, as well as the bridge pickup. This does not increase the scale length, as the saddles sit further forward. It does give more room to move saddles back, as would be needed for lower tunings. I never said they were longer saddles either, they are normal saddles including the 7th string which would otherwise be a shorter saddle. It's pretty clear if you look at the pictures.

ETA:



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Yeah I wanted it to have an extended intonation range (the 6 string is that way as well). Looks like they need to use slightly longer screws.


----------



## philkilla

I've got the first run KM7 and my volume pot has been a dud ever since. I've already used a replacement from schecter, but it was a dud too...

The cavity is very very tight, and regular CTS push pull pots will not fit.

Has anyone had luck with bournes pots at all? I've looked around a bit and they seem to have pots small enough to fit in there.


----------



## Zinter

timmy551 said:


> My KM-7 MK-II LH just arrived from the US today (I'm from New Zealand). It's come with a black tusq nut on it instead of the EB compensated nut. Do you guys think it's worth the effort to get this fixed up with the EB nut?



I have a mk-1 and I installed a handmade compensated nut. It may depend on the player but I really notice the improvement by compensated nuts. I have to say though, I wouldn't ship a guitar back over it. 




philkilla said:


> I've got the first run KM7 and my volume pot has been a dud ever since. I've already used a replacement from schecter, but it was a dud too...
> 
> The cavity is very very tight, and regular CTS push pull pots will not fit.
> 
> Has anyone had luck with bournes pots at all? I've looked around a bit and they seem to have pots small enough to fit in there.



I rewired my first run KM-7 with a 3-way Gibson toggle, new Switchcraft output jack and a Bournes 500k push/pull (full-size by their brand as far as I know). It all fit in quite well albeit tightly packed. Good luck!


----------



## philkilla

Zinter said:


> I rewired my first run KM-7 with a 3-way Gibson toggle, new Switchcraft output jack and a Bournes 500k push/pull (full-size by their brand as far as I know). It all fit in quite well albeit tightly packed. Good luck!



Ahh that sounds good. Just to make my life a little bit easier do you have a link of the one you used handy?

I already installed a switch craft switch as well because the stock one was on its way out.

I can't complain too much about schecters because of the overall quality of the instrument (this being my second) but some of their quality control can be a bit lacking.


----------



## Zinter

philkilla said:


> Ahh that sounds good. Just to make my life a little bit easier do you have a link of the one you used handy?
> 
> I already installed a switch craft switch as well because the stock one was on its way out.
> 
> I can't complain too much about schecters because of the overall quality of the instrument (this being my second) but some of their quality control can be a bit lacking.



https://www.bourns.com/pdfs/PDB183-GTR.pdf
https://www.amazon.com/Bourns-Guitar-Potentiometer-Switch-Knurled/dp/B003WUK0UU

It is one of these ones, some sites (like amazon) have it listed as a mini pot. I usually dislike mini pots such as Alpha ones but these function great and seem to be their normal size by Bournes. They have a satisfying click when pulled that is hard to convey but one of my favourite parts


----------



## philkilla

Ahhhh good lookin out.

I tried a cts push pull once in there but the cavity is crazy tight.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Anyone care to take a clear shot of the wiring on either a stock KM7 or one that has replaced pickups but the coil split is still active?


----------



## philkilla

Like this?


----------



## Jonathan20022

That's perfect! Thank you, can you indicate which side is the bridge and which is the neck?


----------



## philkilla

I wanna say it's the right side but I'm not sure.

Are you having trouble finding a schematic? I usually just look up a seymour duncan schematic and convert colors if I need to.

I've got the stock duncan in the neck with a bareknuckle in the bridge. Works like a charm.


----------



## ArtHam

philkilla said:


> I've got the stock duncan in the neck with a bareknuckle in the bridge. Works like a charm.



That sounds like a great combination. The stock Duncan would be the sentient?


----------



## philkilla

ArtHam said:


> That sounds like a great combination. The stock Duncan would be the sentient?



Sure is! I've thought of swapping it just to match the aesthetic of the juggernaut, but it serves me pretty well as is.


----------



## Thelamon

Just bought a KM-7 MKII and I really like it, other than I'll say the knob and switch are pretty cheap feeling. Has anyone found a way to improve the original hardware, or should I just consider swapping the parts out for higher-end stuff? Thanks!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Swap out the pots and switches, they're cheap enough to get amazing replacement parts. I wouldn't bother improving faulty/cheap electronics that are that affordable to replace.


----------



## kabz

Got my KM-7 mk ii from sweetwater
Had a loose volume knob that kept spinning and needed tightening otherwise it was super loose. A little crackly, and SW offered to replace it of course, not sure if I want to go through that whole process. I'll play for a few days to see if anything else pops up.
High E string broke too after 5 min playing, looked like it was wound too many times around post because it was slipping out of tune before a tiny bend snapped it. 
But I really enjoy it after a day other than those things.

I have to say, initial impressions:
Super comfy.
Neck is fast and comfortable, not too thick and not too thin.
Seymour Duncan electronics are actually pretty great right out of the box.
Totally impressed by that part.

*Now my QUESTIONS for all you owners.*

*1) Who has swapped out the SD pickups and what did you swap for? Did it improve the sound significantly?

2) Who has replaced the Volume Knob/Pots and what did you choose? I like a heavy knob.*

I have a feeling that some mods will be inevitable on this, but wanted to see what the most tried and true electronics replacements were on this guitar.

Thanks


----------



## Jonathan20022

I wouldn't replace the entire guitar over the pots and switches, especially since it seems like a common issue on these guitars. You might just get another with the same problem.

I have Warpigs in mine and it's very nice, I prefer it to the Naz/Sent just for being a bit more full sounding.


----------



## luislais

I hope that Schecter make the MK-II in trans black too


----------



## Reverend Chug

I'm stoked! Just took advantage of Sweetwater's 36 month no interest and got a Schecter KM-7! Mk-I! In Trans black!

Here she is! Be in my hands Thursday!


----------



## kabz

Tried to get the one with the most figuring. 

Having a lot of fun with this thing so far.


----------



## TedintheShed

kabz said:


> Tried to get the one with the most figuring.
> 
> Having a lot of fun with this thing so far.



When I was at Gearfest, they pulled all 4 of then the had at the time. Not a lot of difference, so I went with the demo.


----------



## ArtDecade

Pretty!


----------



## kabz

I'm enjoying it.

Toying with the idea of seeing if I can get the Bridge sounding even more aggressive, though the Nazgul is a sweet sounding pup.

If anyone knows of any comparisons or sound samples from the swamp ash body KM models, please post away.

I think the one thing I want is clarity in the low end (especially if I play as low as Drop G)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Nazguls are supposed to be very aggressive already. A Distortion with more midrange grind. MAYBE the Black Winter will do the trick.


----------



## kabz

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Nazguls are supposed to be very aggressive already. A Distortion with more midrange grind. MAYBE the Black Winter will do the trick.



Yeah, I may invest in modeling software or save up for a Kemper or Axe FX 2.

I actually have only been playing it through a Yamaha THR10X so I haven't even hooked up my Boss GT-8 to it, which will probably help me EQ out some of those mids.


----------



## Hogie34

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Nazguls are supposed to be very aggressive already. A Distortion with more midrange grind. MAYBE the Black Winter will do the trick.



I swapped the covered Nazgul/sentient set for a Black winter bridge and uncovered sentient neck in my MK1 . Obviously the difference between the bridge pickups is night and day but what surprised me was the difference between the covered sentient and uncovered. The uncovered sounded substantially fuller and more defined. The Blackwinter is definitely the pickup choice for the MK1 in my book. 

I've got an uncovered Nazgul in an old mahogany body ARZ307 and it sounds beastly compared to the covered Nazgul in the MK1. I was chalking it up to the different guitars, scale length etc but I think the tonal difference between the covered and uncovered Nazgul and sentient is pretty substantial. 

I've got a 7 MKII coming on Tuesday so I'm interested to see the tonal differences between the neck through, uncovered pickups etc on the MKII compared to the MK1.


----------



## Mraz

Hate to re-start an older thread, but do those guitars still have problems with the electronics, wiring, frets and finishes?

I am considering buying this or just ordering a custom Kiesel DC7X (which would cost me about 300-400&#8364; more with shipping and taxes)


----------



## Rich5150

I have had my MKII for around a month maybe a month and a half, I've played it a handful of times and the pot is starting to get scratchy. I get that it's an import but for the price they should up the quality of the pots, switches and input jacks. I'm not even bothering with getting a replacement from schecter even though there CS is top notch. I have an rs superpot that im going to install as I hate the push pull function anyway.


----------



## Fistertain

Rich5150 said:


> I have had my MKII for around a month maybe a month and a half, I've played it a handful of times and the pot is starting to get scratchy. I get that it's an import but for the price they should up the quality of the pots, switches and input jacks. I'm not even bothering with getting a replacement from schecter even though there CS is top notch. I have an rs superpot that im going to install as I hate the push pull function anyway.



I thought a selling point of the MKII was the electronics? Doesn't it have CTS pots and all that jazz?

On a side note, does anyone know if the KM7 FRS has similar electronics problems as the original 2014 KM7?


----------



## kabz

Fistertain said:


> I thought a selling point of the MKII was the electronics? Doesn't it have CTS pots and all that jazz?
> 
> On a side note, does anyone know if the KM7 FRS has similar electronics problems as the original 2014 KM7?



My volume pot came loose and was spinning 360 degrees upon arrival.

The foam knob protector that comes stock on the guitar (from unboxing videos I have seen) 
was not on mine from Sweetwater. Probably due to their setup/check process.

I tightened it with a small watch screwdriver and it works fine.
When coil tapped, depending on my setting, it it very noisy, but I'm not sure how much coil tapping I am going to do with this particular guitar.

I'm happy with it so far after 2 weeks now. The pickups keep surprising me with the tones I can squeeze out of them.
Not sure if upgrading is even necessary at this point.

Gonna slap some heavier 7th and 6th strings on it to see how it performs in Drop G for example.

I have noticed upper fret access isn't as "fast" as lets say a "Petrucci or MAjesty" type neck (totally different instrument I know).
But doing slides up to the 24th fret and tapping up high, I noticed my hand hitting the horn, and getting a little cramped up there.

While this is mostly a guitar for downtuned songs for me, a lot of those songs have dynamic solos (e.g. Jason Richardson stuff), but I'm managing pretty well so far.

I noticed upon looking super closely that the wood at the edge of the frets has the tiniest cracking (very thin) that is on several but not on all.

Not sure how big of a warning sign this is, or if it's just more noticeable because of the natural finish, but I guess this is what "immaculate fretwork" is about.

Seeing Keith's videos, his model has a dark binding on the natural finish, whereas the Korean Made KM-7 mk ii has no binding. Would have been a nice touch.

Small concerns, but I have a couple weeks left to decide if I want to keep it, I'm leaning towards keeping it though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Merrow just got this piece of heaven.


----------



## TedintheShed

Absolutely no issues with the electronics on my Mk II thus far. I have replace them none the less, with some Warpigs and a push/push pot.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Merrow just got this piece of heaven.


No binding? MOF this is spectacular!


----------



## NosralTserrof

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Merrow just got this piece of heaven.


----------



## MrWulf

Man, when can the white MK2 arrive? My money cannot get out of my wallet quick enough if it is release.


----------



## ImNotAhab

NosralTserrof said:


>



Posts like this make me miss the like button.

Totally agree though, I liked the orange but the blue is absolutely killer


----------



## Seventy

Does anyone know if the MKII is going to be available in any other color options?

I don't mind the natural look although white would be really cool along with a darker wood option.


----------



## TedintheShed

Seventy said:


> Does anyone know if the MKII is going to be available in any other color options?
> 
> I don't mind the natural look although white would be really cool along with a darker wood option.



A wenge or ebony top would be the shiznitz!


----------



## Glades

Seventy said:


> Does anyone know if the MKII is going to be available in any other color options?
> 
> I don't mind the natural look although white would be really cool along with a darker wood option.




I agree. I am holding out for the MKII in something other than Nat.


----------



## TedintheShed

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Merrow just got this piece of heaven.



I'dlove a mk II version with a Floyd


----------



## Hogie34

kabz said:


> ...Seeing Keith's videos, his model has a dark binding on the natural finish, whereas the Korean Made KM-7 mk ii has no binding. Would have been a nice touch...
> 
> .


That's odd. I've watched them and still can't see dark binding. My guitars, MKI & MKII all look exactly like the ones he plays . The MKII has the darker natural binding on the neck and none on the body.

From what I've read and understand, he's not playing a custom shop or anything different than what we all get. I'm sure he gets his pick of the litter though.


----------



## dirtool

Glades said:


> I agree. I am holding out for the MKII in something other than Nat.



+2


----------



## Glades

dirtool said:


> +2



I would really like to see an MKII in a wood stain color, sorta like the Cat's Eye Pearl (CEP) that they offer on the Banshee Elites. I wouldn't mind paying the extra bucks for that.


----------



## luislais

Well, I got a good deal on a B-stock with minor cosmetic issues, so, in a few days I will become a proud owner of a KM-7 MKI in trans black!!!
I decided to buy a MKI when I saw the MKII. I always think that the MKI was awesome, and the MKII seems uglier to my eyes, so that bring me to boy the MKI.

Who of you think that the mk1 is much more beautiful than mk2?


----------



## TedintheShed

luislais said:


> Who of you think that the mk1 is much more beautiful than mk2?



I do not. I love figured woods. I love wenge.


----------



## Reverend Chug

luislais said:


> Well, I got a good deal on a B-stock with minor cosmetic issues, so, in a few days I will become a proud owner of a KM-7 MKI in trans black!!!
> I decided to buy a MKI when I saw the MKII. I always think that the MKI was awesome, and the MKII seems uglier to my eyes, so that bring me to boy the MKI.
> 
> Who of you think that the mk1 is much more beautiful than mk2?



I actually just got the same guitar (MK-I in Trans-black). And I think the MK-I is much better looking! I love some of the new specs on the MK-II, but I did NOT like the plain, unfinished look of it...So, I say excellent choice!


----------



## Glades

Reverend Chug said:


> I actually just got the same guitar (MK-I in Trans-black). And I think the MK-I is much better looking! I love some of the new specs on the MK-II, but I did NOT like the plain, unfinished look of it...So, I say excellent choice!



I agree. I like the Specs on the MK-II better, but I am not a fan of yellow guitars. I am sure Schecter will come out with an MK-II in some color eventually. When they do I will be first in line with my money.


----------



## Rich5150

Swapped out the coil-tap pot for an RS Guitarworks SuperPot. Now i don't know if its psychological or not but i wasn't digging the Nazgul with the Stock pot, w the new Pot i actually dig it now. That said i have a Pegasus that i still want to try when i do a string change.


----------



## kabz

Rich5150 said:


> Swapped out the coil-tap pot for an RS Guitarworks SuperPot. Now i don't know if its psychological or not but i wasn't digging the Nazgul with the Stock pot, w the new Pot i actually dig it now. That said i have a Pegasus that i still want to try when i do a string change.



Did the pot significantly affect the tone of the Nazgul? Which specific model did you install?

I just had Sweetwater send me another KM-7 II so I could compare the one they sent me, and I noticed the knob on the new guitar was not loose like the first one they sent.

However, the new guitar (that was supposed to be a replacement) has a knob that sits too high on the body (made sure it was not pulled of course) and when I spin the knob around, you can tell there is a slight "Wobble" so looking at the knob from the top, you can see it rocks on a slight axis.

Moreover, the new guitar they sent had finishing issues. The natural maple top was way less detailed on the replacement, there were scratches along the side of the fretboard (on the luminlay dots) one of the Luminlay dots were on an angle so it was curved around fretboard a bit, rather than on its own plane.
Nut glue stains below nut.
Ebony fingerboard not as uniform in color.

Needless to say I will keep my original guitar, but I'm glad I got a chance to swap it out.

I am still toying with the idea of installing some Juggernauts or Warpigs and a new pot to boot, but still unsure of how much of an improvement I may get in overall output and tone.


----------



## Hogie34

Rich5150 said:


> Swapped out the coil-tap pot for an RS Guitarworks SuperPot. Now i don't know if its psychological or not but i wasn't digging the Nazgul with the Stock pot, w the new Pot i actually dig it now. That said i have a Pegasus that i still want to try when i do a string change.



I had the same experience with both my KM7 MKI and MKII. The MKI got a Liberator pott and the MKII got a standard Bourn 500k pott. They both sound way louder and clearer on every note and chord. Especially the MKII with the bourn pott.


----------



## Rich5150

kabz said:


> Did the pot significantly affect the tone of the Nazgul? Which specific model did you install?
> 
> I just had Sweetwater send me another KM-7 II so I could compare the one they sent me, and I noticed the knob on the new guitar was not loose like the first one they sent.
> 
> However, the new guitar (that was supposed to be a replacement) has a knob that sits too high on the body (made sure it was not pulled of course) and when I spin the knob around, you can tell there is a slight "Wobble" so looking at the knob from the top, you can see it rocks on a slight axis.
> 
> Moreover, the new guitar they sent had finishing issues. The natural maple top was way less detailed on the replacement, there were scratches along the side of the fretboard (on the luminlay dots) one of the Luminlay dots were on an angle so it was curved around fretboard a bit, rather than on its own plane.
> Nut glue stains below nut.
> Ebony fingerboard not as uniform in color.
> 
> Needless to say I will keep my original guitar, but I'm glad I got a chance to swap it out.
> 
> I am still toying with the idea of installing some Juggernauts or Warpigs and a new pot to boot, but still unsure of how much of an improvement I may get in overall output and tone.



I feel like it did yes, w the stock pot it had this harsh upper mid tone that I just didn't dig. It honestly made me not want to play the guitar. I'm glad to say mine has no finishing issues or anything else that I can see. 

This is the pot that I used 
http://rs-guitarworks.myshopify.com/products/rs-guitarworks-500k-superpot-short


----------



## Rich5150

Hogie34 said:


> I had the same experience with both my KM7 MKI and MKII. The MKI got a Liberator pott and the MKII got a standard Bourn 500k pott. They both sound way louder and clearer on every note and chord. Especially the MKII with the bourn pott.



I was thinking of dropping a liberator pot in but I always have RS pots laying around as a just in case.


----------



## kabz

Thanks for the info on the pots.
Just ordered an RS superpot (short) 
So does this one eliminate the Push Pull function altogether? Does that yield better tone because there isn't a split in the wiring?
(curious because I am not well-versed in the electronics side of things)


----------



## Rich5150

kabz said:


> Thanks for the info on the pots.
> Just ordered an RS superpot (short)
> So does this one eliminate the Push Pull function altogether? Does that yield better tone because there isn't a split in the wiring?
> (curious because I am not well-versed in the electronics side of things)



It does eliminate the split, honesty I don't dig that tone anyway. It's not supposed to change the tone but I like it better. I also did not swap the little tone cap that's on the stock pot to the new one.


----------



## gujukal

Does anyone know if the KM-7 MKII will fit covered BKP Juggernauts in it? From the pictures it looks like it wont since the covered have way sharper corners than regular pickups.


----------



## kabz

gujukal said:


> Does anyone know if the KM-7 MKII will fit covered BKP Juggernauts in it? From the pictures it looks like it wont since the covered have way sharper corners than regular pickups.



Bump because this is a Good question, I would love to know this too in case I swap my Nazgul out.


----------



## Zado




----------



## dirtool

Glades said:


> I would really like to see an MKII in a wood stain color, sorta like the Cat's Eye Pearl (CEP) that they offer on the Banshee Elites. I wouldn't mind paying the extra bucks for that.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gndd0MpAR0w
Keith have a white MKII,may be available in 2017


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Zado said:


>


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

dirtool said:


> Keith have a white MKII,may be available in 2017


Question: is that Merrow's home studio? Or Seymour Duncan's? Or just a space that they rent out?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's his studio. He's an employee for Seymour Duncan, and he's good with video work, so a lot of Duncan's demos are done there nowadays


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's his studio. He's an employee for Seymour Duncan, and he's good with video work, so a lot of Duncan's demos are done there nowadays


Ah, saw it on his Instagram. It's his basement that he has made into a studio room.

Picture 1

Picture 2


----------



## dirtool

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iATM8ZxRpmQ

new demo video


----------



## Thelamon

Count me in the group with bum volume pot on KM-7 MKII after only a few months; it has a weird dead spot at the top that makes you think you've gone insane when you roll the pot up and strike a chord. I've already ordered replacement everything though, as recommended in the thread.


----------



## Bisky

Just got my KM-7 mkii in the mail today and the volume pot is shot. It cuts out the signal completely when you turn it or pull it. 

So I need a 500k short shaft pot, correct?


----------



## kabz

I bought an RS superpot (short) and had it installed and it's been perfect so far. Much better than the stock push/pull. You can see the conversation in the last couple pages.


----------



## Prayfordarkness

I've had to replace the vol pot on two of my KM-7's. I always use the Seymour Duncan/Bourns pots on all my guitars. They're awesome. These ones:
http://www.seymourduncan.com/accessory/sd-potentiometer-500k

I just posted a video demo of the mk-II, if anyone is interested.


----------



## kabz

So still not sure if the Bareknuckle pickups will fit properly in the KM-7 II -- not sure how to check the specs on that... anyone tried to swap out for Bareknuckles, also not sure how much fatter covered/uncovered are.
Curious if anyone can shed some light on this for me. 
Thanks


----------



## Hachetjoel

i put a covered aftermath in mine because the nazgul wasn't shrieky and piercing enough, and it dropped right in but that was the mk I and nice! always love anything gord olson.


----------



## LordCashew

Glades said:


> I would really like to see an MKII in a wood stain color, sorta like the Cat's Eye Pearl (CEP) that they offer on the Banshee Elites. I wouldn't mind paying the extra bucks for that.



I would also like to see the MKII offered in an FR-S variant like the Banshee Elites... A complete merger of the two guitars for 2017 would be awesome!  Cat's Eye Pearl KM-7 MKII FR-S FTW!

I guess really only the headstock and pickups would be much different at that point though...


----------



## skmanga

Hey guys, another KM7-MK2 owner with ....ty electronics/wiring...
When i got the guitar, the volume would cut in and out and I would have to hit the guitar to get the signal to come back.. that would usually do the trick.
A friend went in the cavity and taped up a wire or 2 and that seemed to solve the issue.
I called Schecter about the issue and they were nice enough to send a replacement, too bad it was a ....tyer potentiometer than the one that came with the guitar..

I want to have a full re wiring and replace the stock pot for something very high quality.
Any suggestions for a very high quality replacement push pull pot that will fit the KM7-MK2 for a swap?

Thanks!


----------



## Zado

VERY high quality you say? Try a Mec pot, those are mounted into my USA Schec. Quite pricey tho


----------



## bastardbullet

skmanga said:


> Hey guys, another KM7-MK2 owner with ....ty electronics/wiring...
> When i got the guitar, the volume would cut in and out and I would have to hit the guitar to get the signal to come back.. that would usually do the trick.
> A friend went in the cavity and taped up a wire or 2 and that seemed to solve the issue.
> I called Schecter about the issue and they were nice enough to send a replacement, too bad it was a ....tyer potentiometer than the one that came with the guitar..
> 
> I want to have a full re wiring and replace the stock pot for something very high quality.
> Any suggestions for a very high quality replacement push pull pot that will fit the KM7-MK2 for a swap?
> 
> Thanks!



Replaced mine (MK1) with a 500k dimarzio push/pull pot. Been almost a year, no complaints at all.


----------



## metallifan3091

Hey guys. How does the build quality of the KMs compare to the Banshee Elite series, generally speaking? 

I've been waffling back and forth between the two for a long time, but the complaints about KM electronics and the fact that I already have a guitar with a Pegasus/Sentient set are pushing me toward the Banshee.


----------



## Thelamon

I ordered the Dimarzio 500K pot, installing this weekend, I can post an update when I've got it in. I've also heard people mention an RS short shaft or CTS pot. All (pretty positive) will require drilling out the hole for the shaft slightly wider.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

metallifan3091 said:


> Hey guys. How does the build quality of the KMs compare to the Banshee Elite series, generally speaking?
> 
> I've been waffling back and forth between the two for a long time, but the complaints about KM electronics and the fact that I already have a guitar with a Pegasus/Sentient set are pushing me toward the Banshee.



Theoretically, both guitars are of the highest calibur for Schecter's Diamond Series (Korean-made guitars). Both feature similar high-end specs, like SS frets, etc. As both are made in the same factory by the same people (in the same price range, no less) these guitars should be on-par quality-wise.

Now, with that being said, you must recognize that the same guitar model even can vary in build quality. This is the nature of most products, especially ones that are partially constructed/worked on by human hands. Sometimes you get guitars that turn out better than others, and this goes for any price range.

I say get which guitar interests you more. If pickups are important to you and you want something different from a Pegasus/Sentient then it does make sense to go for the Banshee Elite. However, pickups are easy to change, and its less easy to re-paint, re-finish, or re-shape a guitar. With that being said aside from the wood, body shape, and aesthetics, these guitars are quite similar in many respects.


----------



## metallifan3091

Thanks for the response, Akira. I think that it'd really be best for me to play them side by side. I actually prefer the Cat's Eye finish of the Banshee over the natural finish on the KM, so that's another tic in its favor. It's all a bit of a moot point, at least in the short term, because I need to buy a new amp before I get another axe, and it'll be a while before they're both in the budget.


----------



## NosralTserrof

I played a KM6 and a KM7 at Guitar Center yesterday. 

Damn, I need these guitars in my life.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

I should probably replace the pot on mine but it's been a few months at this point lol. I just switch it back and forth until all the sound comes through.


----------



## NosralTserrof

Hey, the Lambo Blue sustainiac model goes on sale tomorrow according to instagram.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNdMbO1A7tx/


----------



## Zado

Yep, and in blue it looks really great. Just wish they stayed with the binding-less proto tho


----------



## Zado

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/KM7MKIINatPK

Pleked


----------



## dirtool

so, what's the difference between pleked and a professional set up?


----------



## FrznTek

http://www.sweetwater.com/insync/what-is-plek/


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

dirtool said:


> so, what's the difference between pleked and a professional set up?



Theoretically, PLEK can fix more issues, but practically, it's about convenience and not trusting your guitar to a side jobber.


----------



## bastardbullet

MK-1 back in action!


----------



## Zado




----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Hmm...Does this have the Ernie Ball compensated nut, doesn't look like it?


----------



## MrWulf

Oh come on Schecter, all i want is a white KM7 mk2, not black.


----------



## TheBurningLegion

do the new 2017 series have the same ....ty electronics? what are the ups and downs in general?


----------



## dirtool

actually I like solid color
I would not mind to get one if it can save me a few bucks


----------



## xwmucradiox

Perhaps there is an 8 string coming? This proto is 28" scale. Looks like Invader 8s.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Breathing intensifies....


----------



## NosralTserrof

WANT


----------



## JimF

Currently GASing hard over a KM7 MkII in trans black. Are these ok for the money?


----------



## eightsixboy

Is it really common for these to have QC issues or is it just schecter in general?


Looked at the lambo green one last night and the paint was dodgy around the pickup cavities, had paint chipped where the cavity meets the neck join area, wood was misshapen completely near the trem cut out, like they accidently hit it with the sander to hard and still painted over it. Frets were awesome though, so that was a plus.


----------



## polish_sausage

eightsixboy said:


> Is it really common for these to have QC issues or is it just schecter in general?
> 
> 
> Looked at the lambo green one last night and the paint was dodgy around the pickup cavities, had paint chipped where the cavity meets the neck join area, wood was misshapen completely near the trem cut out, like they accidently hit it with the sander to hard and still painted over it. Frets were awesome though, so that was a plus.



I just got a lambo orange model shipped in and the paint is a little dodgy around the pickup cavities.


----------



## Paincakes

MrWulf said:


> Oh come on Schecter, all i want is a white KM7 mk2, not black.



Right there with ya! I've even spotted one in some of Keith's demo videos!


----------



## Joer

I just recently bought a Schecter KM-7 mk-ii from an online store.

It's very comfortable and looks pretty, however I'm noticing small things on the guitar that I think isn't supposed to be there.

1. There's a gap between the nut and the headstock. It's big enough to slide a creditcard in, so it's kind of tilting down

2. Extreme fretbuzz on lower strings

3. Small unnatural indent in the fretboard on the 6th fret

4. Wood crack near the "ultra reach" part of the neck

I might be wrong but it seems like I got unlucky with mine. (Purchased the guitar for 1366  so I was expecting it to be "flawless")

Do any of you guys with the KM-7 mk-ii have closeups of the nut and stuff? So I can compare if it's supposed to be like that.

Thanks!


----------



## Mraz

Joer said:


> I just recently bought a Schecter KM-7 mk-ii from an online store.
> 
> It's very comfortable and looks pretty, however I'm noticing small things on the guitar that I think isn't supposed to be there.
> 
> 1. There's a gap between the nut and the headstock. It's big enough to slide a creditcard in, so it's kind of tilting down
> 
> 2. Extreme fretbuzz on lower strings
> 
> 3. Small unnatural indent in the fretboard on the 6th fret
> 
> 4. Wood crack near the "ultra reach" part of the neck
> 
> I might be wrong but it seems like I got unlucky with mine. (Purchased the guitar for 1366  so I was expecting it to be "flawless")
> 
> Do any of you guys with the KM-7 mk-ii have closeups of the nut and stuff? So I can compare if it's supposed to be like that.
> 
> Thanks!



1.) Weird..

2.) Have you tried playing with the action, checked the string height, are the frets leveled?

3.) Weird.. Photo?

4.) Bad... 


1366 SHOULD be flawless.. Just return it.. The nut thing is weird and if it does NOT affect the tuning stability or anything else, ok, you can look over that.. But the wood crack.. .... THAT! That's a return reason in my opinion! Return it ASAP!


----------



## Tisca

Joer said:


> I just recently bought a Schecter KM-7 mk-ii from an online store.
> 
> It's very comfortable and looks pretty, however I'm noticing small things on the guitar that I think isn't supposed to be there.
> 
> 1. There's a gap between the nut and the headstock. It's big enough to slide a creditcard in, so it's kind of tilting down
> 
> 2. Extreme fretbuzz on lower strings
> 
> 3. Small unnatural indent in the fretboard on the 6th fret
> 
> 4. Wood crack near the "ultra reach" part of the neck
> 
> I might be wrong but it seems like I got unlucky with mine. (Purchased the guitar for 1366  so I was expecting it to be "flawless")
> 
> Do any of you guys with the KM-7 mk-ii have closeups of the nut and stuff? So I can compare if it's supposed to be like that.
> 
> Thanks!



Send it back. This thread is full of quality complaints but yours is pretty bad. You can't expect it to be flawless just because of a (IMO) inflated price.


----------



## Zado

Tisca said:


> You can't expect it to be flawless just because of a (IMO) inflated price.




^ just send it back


----------



## erickthered

Just got my MKII a couple of weeks ago. So far so good with electronics and excellent shape (edit). Luckily there's a dealer here in Costa Rica that brings them for a good price, so I paid $1250 which is pretty acceptable considering I didn't have to pay any extra shipping/taxes.

It's really a beaut





Save
Save​


----------



## Mathemagician

That neck heel. Congrats man looks great!


----------



## ImNotAhab

erickthered said:


> Just got my MKII a couple of weeks ago. So far so good with electronics and excellent shape (edit). Luckily there's a dealer here in Costa Rica that brings them for a good price, so I paid $1250 which is pretty acceptable considering I didn't have to pay any extra shipping/taxes.
> 
> It's really a beaut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save
> Save​



Nice! Are those Dunlop strap locks? If so how do they hold up? I have a dimarzio cliplock on mine and it is not very comfortable so im thinking of changing.


----------



## Tisca

Did anything else change on the Mk-II other than headstock and top carve?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

erickthered said:


> Just got my MKII a couple of weeks ago. So far so good with electronics and excellent shape (edit). Luckily there's a dealer here in Costa Rica that brings them for a good price, so I paid $1250 which is pretty acceptable considering I didn't have to pay any extra shipping/taxes.
> 
> It's really a beaut



looks fantastic!


----------



## MattThePenguin

Tisca said:


> Did anything else change on the Mk-II other than headstock and top carve?



It's an actual neck-thru design with maple and wenge strips. EB compensated nut.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

MattThePenguin said:


> It's an actual neck-thru design with maple and wenge strips. EB compensated nut.



..and the EBMM truss wheel ting.


----------



## Tisca

MattThePenguin said:


> It's an actual neck-thru design with maple and wenge strips. EB compensated nut.



Thx! That does sound like a nice upgrade on paper but has anyone compared MKI to MKII? I'm GASing hard for a lambo orange one. Is black pearl the only new color for MKIIs this year?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Tisca said:


> Did anything else change on the Mk-II other than headstock and top carve?



Neck-Thru with wings instead of set-neck and body
5 piece Maple/Wenge neck instead of 3 piece maple
Flame maple Veneer Instead of top(Unless the Mk1 was a veneer)
Open pickups instead of Covered
Maple binding instead of black
Different inlay design
No binding on headstock or body
Centre logo on headstock instead of on the top
Hipshot 0 ring volume knob
Ernie Ball Compensated Nut instead of regular nut
Full black switch
Carbon Fibre back plate
Hot Rod Truss rod


----------



## Triple-J

Just read reviews for the Solo 2 special and I'm considering one of these especially in the black pearl finish which looks much better in person than the photos.
http://www.musicradar.com/reviews/guitars/schecter-diamond-series-solo-ii-special-646711

EDIT.....yeah I know this is in the wrong thread.


----------



## Zado

Triple-J said:


> Just read reviews for the Solo 2 special and I'm considering one of these especially in the black pearl finish which looks much better in person than the photos.
> http://www.musicradar.com/reviews/guitars/schecter-diamond-series-solo-ii-special-646711



The white looks rad imho. I'm also gassing so damn much for P90s


----------



## MattThePenguin

Tisca said:


> Thx! That does sound like a nice upgrade on paper but has anyone compared MKI to MKII? I'm GASing hard for a lambo orange one. Is black pearl the only new color for MKIIs this year?



I owned both, I like the body carve on the MkII better for when I stand up and play. If you want the Lambo Orange one though, you aren't missing much. Go for the one that makes you want to play more, don't stress out about small specs, they're both going to be great guitars


----------



## Tisca

Could someone tell me what brand *pot* is used in the KM-7s or more importantly, what's the *diameter* of the hole required? I'm going to swap pots on one and need to be prepared. Thx!


EDIT: Got an answer from Schecter: 
"Thanks for the inquiry. I&#8217;ve attached a link to the pot you&#8217;ll need. Get the 500k short shaft push/pull pot. 
http://www.stewmac.com/Pickups_and_Electronics/Components_and_Parts/Potentiometers/Alpha_Push-pull_Pots.html"


----------



## Reverend Chug

I got a Schecter KM7 new from Sweetwater about 6 months ago, and just started having some issues with the switch. The neck pup would cut out when I switched to it, unless I strummed it hard and then it would come back on. 

I contacted Sweetwater and since it was under warranty they said I could ship it back. When I told them I didn't want to ship it, or replace it with another one (I really, really like this particular one.) They said I could take it to somewhere local and they would pay for the repair. So, I went to a local shop (Guitar Czar in UT) the dude grabbed a magnifying glass and a bright flashlight and looked at the switch. Turns out there was a single small piece of wire that was touching the contacts of the switch that was causing the issue. He removed that little piece and all was fixed!

So, just as an FYI, if you have any issues like this you may not have to automatically swap out the switch. It could be something as small as this!


----------



## Glades

Reverend Chug said:


> I got a Schecter KM7 new from Sweetwater about 6 months ago, and just started having some issues with the switch. The neck pup would cut out when I switched to it, unless I strummed it hard and then it would come back on.
> 
> I contacted Sweetwater and since it was under warranty they said I could ship it back. When I told them I didn't want to ship it, or replace it with another one (I really, really like this particular one.) They said I could take it to somewhere local and they would pay for the repair. So, I went to a local shop (Guitar Czar in UT) the dude grabbed a magnifying glass and a bright flashlight and looked at the switch. Turns out there was a single small piece of wire that was touching the contacts of the switch that was causing the issue. He removed that little piece and all was fixed!
> 
> So, just as an FYI, if you have any issues like this you may not have to automatically swap out the switch. It could be something as small as this!



You can replace the pot, switch and jack in this guitar in 15-20 minutes tops. And replace the components with stuff that is a million times better quality. More people opt for the easy route and change everything, and don't waste time with the hassle of going through schecter, a guitar tech, etc.


----------



## Reverend Chug

Glades said:


> You can replace the pot, switch and jack in this guitar in 15-20 minutes tops. And replace the components with stuff that is a million times better quality. More people opt for the easy route and change everything, and don't waste time with the hassle of going through schecter, a guitar tech, etc.



I hear you man, but since my stroke, I am not able to do stuff like that...so this was a good situation for me.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Reverend Chug said:


> I hear you man, but since my stroke, I am not able to do stuff like that...so this was a good situation for me.



Yikes, I wish you speedy recovery man.


----------



## trebal

I love this guitar! I think that Schecter could made more finish for the MK-II in 6 string.


----------



## SnowfaLL

finally picked up one of these.. white flame top one, gonna probably get an Evertune installed on it and use it as a backup to my Aristides. Schecter has been killing it lately, love my Loomis 7 but gonna sell that to get the KM7 as I don't dig floyds anymore. 

No better guitar for the price than a used KM7 or JL7 imo.


----------



## drkranio

Hello everyone, today what model you buy or recommend? mk1 or mk2?

Thanks a lot


----------



## trebal

drkranio said:


> Hello everyone, today what model you buy or recommend? mk1 or mk2?
> 
> Thanks a lot



I recomend you the mk2, because I have the mk1 and I have some problems with the tunning. 

You have problems with the tunning? I'm thinking change the tuners.


----------



## severe

Hi,

I've had the km-7 now for over three Years. It is the best guitar I've ever owned, period. I really have to thank Keith for giving us such a beast among all the overpriced rubbish you find on the market (Even when you bought it in EU which is not that cheap...).

The frets are still in shape but start to feel a bit hackly.... Does anybody know how to give them a repolish?

Now I've ordered the mkII.:

It looks great but I'd rather have a natural ash than such thin veneer (hope the finish will stand the sands of time). Would also make the guitar even more affordable.

Playability is the best I have had (since the first version). The fretwork is perfect no buzz at low action at all. Frets have a very good polish. Solo sound is great.

The only complaint I have so far is that the uncovered Nazgul 7 is a lot more prone to feedback than the old covered one. I could just mute the strings with my hand leave the vol pot open at high gain and the gate would shut off. 
With the mk2 I get a loud wooooop and have to shut the volume. Looks like the uncovered version is not potted at all. Pitty! Maybe I'll get a covered one as a replacement.

And as always the volume pot is crap as hell (bad contact at full volume). But I'm used to that. Looks like a Schecter feature to build in crappy pots and annoy customers to make them replace it (I always go for dimarzio push pull which is great). At least the switch seems a lot better than the old one.

btw, I recommend to put very little gun oil at the nut to get real great tuning stability.

Regards,

Marco


----------



## ImNotAhab

severe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've had the km-7 now for over three Years. It is the best guitar I've ever owned, period. I really have to thank Keith for giving us such a beast among all the overpriced rubbish you find on the market (Even when you bought it in EU which is not that cheap...).
> 
> The frets are still in shape but start to feel a bit hackly.... Does anybody know how to give them a repolish?
> 
> Now I've ordered the mkII.:
> 
> It looks great but I'd rather have a natural ash than such thin veneer (hope the finish will stand the sands of time). Would also make the guitar even more affordable.
> 
> Playability is the best I have had (since the first version). The fretwork is perfect no buzz at low action at all. Frets have a very good polish. Solo sound is great.
> 
> The only complaint I have so far is that the uncovered Nazgul 7 is a lot more prone to feedback than the old covered one. I could just mute the strings with my hand leave the vol pot open at high gain and the gate would shut off.
> With the mk2 I get a loud wooooop and have to shut the volume. Looks like the uncovered version is not potted at all. Pitty! Maybe I'll get a covered one as a replacement.
> 
> And as always the volume pot is crap as hell (bad contact at full volume). But I'm used to that. Looks like a Schecter feature to build in crappy pots and annoy customers to make them replace it (I always go for dimarzio push pull which is great). At least the switch seems a lot better than the old one.
> 
> btw, I recommend to put very little gun oil at the nut to get real great tuning stability.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Marco



Hey Marco, I have a mk I and II and do not notice much difference in terms of noise. I am no expert but it might be worth checking the wiring before buying a new pickup.

As for cleaning the frets i currently use the dadarrio fret polishing system which works pretty well. http://daddario.com/pwProductDetail.Page?ActiveID=4115&productid=529&productname=Fret_Polishing_System&sid=b7f76cf1-15b1-4e58-b985-e7a65bc4a7eb

The time honoured method is to use 000 grit steel wool but i hear good things about micro mesh pads which are less messy to work with.


----------



## severe

Thanks a lot for the fret polish hint. Will try that out!

As for the humm issue:

Yesterday I compared both guitars on high volume. I noticed a loud low feedback on the mk2 while muting the strings (mk1 was silent). Then I pressed the pickup a few times deep into the cavity. After that the feedback was completely gone.... Weird....


----------



## Glades

severe said:


> Thanks a lot for the fret polish hint. Will try that out!
> 
> As for the humm issue:
> 
> Yesterday I compared both guitars on high volume. I noticed a loud low feedback on the mk2 while muting the strings (mk1 was silent). Then I pressed the pickup a few times deep into the cavity. After that the feedback was completely gone.... Weird....



I have an MKI. The electronics were absolutely terrible from the factory. I recommend gutting the guitar 100% and installing a switchcraft pot, toggle and jack, and putting fresh wires. Super easy to do, and will make the instrument sound super clean and sick.


----------



## NosralTserrof

Hey, there's a killer deal on Reverb for a mk.2 w/a case (not my ad). 

https://reverb.com/item/4922762-schecter-km-7-mk-ii-natural


----------



## JimF

Wow that's a great price!


----------



## trebal

Glades said:


> I have an MKI. The electronics were absolutely terrible from the factory. I recommend gutting the guitar 100% and installing a switchcraft pot, toggle and jack, and putting fresh wires. Super easy to do, and will make the instrument sound super clean and sick.



+1 

I also recommend changing all the electronics (pot and toggle)


----------



## philkilla

Glades said:


> I have an MKI. The electronics were absolutely terrible from the factory. I recommend gutting the guitar 100% and installing a switchcraft pot, toggle and jack, and putting fresh wires. Super easy to do, and will make the instrument sound super clean and sick.



Same here


----------



## Skrapmetal

Picked one up over the winter but never got much chance to mess with it until now. Restrung it and was working on the setup... damn truss rod vibrates and rattles like crazy when I tune it to drop G which is the whole purpose of my purchase. Confirmed it is rattling by tapping the back of the neck with a rubber mallet. 

No clue what I can do to fix it or if I even can... anyone got any ideas? Otherwise the only way I can enjoy it is to keep it in either Drop A which has brutal tension with this scale, or just A which doesn't give me what I was after


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

If you tighten the truss rod and it keeps buzzing, it's not likely to be the cause. Look for a loose tuner nut, or more likely, a string with separated winds.


----------



## Skrapmetal

I can't see it being a string since it does it when tapped with a mallet since I'm muting the strings when I do. Tightening the truss rod either direction doesn't seem to be fixing it, but it's not a tuner nut either. I'm kind of at a loss. 

Probably sending it back to Sweetwater to see what they can do with it or get my money back if they can't fix it.


----------



## bastardbullet

Mk-I TBB on action.


----------



## Zado




----------



## NosralTserrof

oh.



sweet.



_Jesus.
_
EDIT: Wouldn't it be cool if that was like a purple bust or some sort? Idk, I'm in a purple guitars kinda phase ATM


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

It's not bad, but not my thing, sorry. Does this mean that the back is all black? I'd much prefer offering other translucent colors/bursts that allow/show the swamp ash grain.


----------



## cardinal

Over the weekend at GC, had a chance to play the Sonic Blue Sustainer Floyd'd KM7. Nice guitar. Low action with nice fretwork. Good fit and finish. Sustainer did what a Sustainer does. Wouldn't really consider it an inexpensive guitar, but you could spend a lot more and not get any better quality.


----------



## NosralTserrof

After 3 freaking years of looking at one of these, I'm finally one of you guys now.


----------



## dirtool

NosralTserrof said:


> oh.
> 
> 
> 
> sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> _Jesus.
> _
> EDIT: Wouldn't it be cool if that was like a purple bust or some sort? Idk, I'm in a purple guitars kinda phase ATM







how about a Doris burst?


----------



## dirtool

Grabbed the mkI & mkII at the local store and found they are quite different in neck profile, according to the official spec they are suppose the same though.
The mkI are little thicker with broad shoulders and the mkII are of course thinner with softer shoulders.I like the mkII's neck,the mkI's neck is a little thick to me, especially at the high frets.
Planned to get a mint used mkI before but seems the mkII is the way to go?
Also, after reading this thread make me worry about variation in neck thickness:
http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/schecter-guitars-they-are-all-made-the-same-really.319540/


----------



## luislais

I continue to prefer the first model to the new ones. Still cool!


----------



## NosralTserrof

So because of my KM6, I've been playing more than I have in years. It's such an inspiring instrument and I get excited to play every time I look at it. 

Now I'm looking at the KM7 and I'm having a hard time deciding between the MK1 and the MK2. Anyone have any opinions on one vs. the other?


----------



## Snarpaasi

I'm slowly building up GAS on a used black KM-7 with Juggernauts.

I've read some pages of this thread and it is clear that the switch and pot are pure crap, but are there any other flaws? Nut, frets, anything?


----------



## Spicypickles

Snarpaasi said:


> I'm slowly building up GAS on a used black KM-7 with Juggernauts.
> 
> I've read some pages of this thread and it is clear that the switch and pot are pure crap, but are there any other flaws? Nut, frets, anything?



Basically anything from Korea/Indo/China (mid to entry level guits) need the wiring, pots, and nut replaced in my opinion. It will make a huge difference. That's the first thing I do to all my new guitars. I actually just got a PRS Holcomb SE that's about to get that treatment. It also won't hurt to either get a good pro setup, or go over it yourself and polish up the frets, check for dead spots etc.

This is the kind of attention I put towards new guitars. A lot of guys are worried about more of the aesthetic stuff; glue around neck joints and nuts, tool marks or scratches on the fretboard, which is fine, but I am way more worried about the way its going to play and sound.


----------



## Tisca

Zado said:


> https://s11.postimg.org/yw9nhnjzn/mmm.jpg



That's a one of a kind. Too bad.


----------



## Guitarjon

LOVE my KM7:


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Zado said:


>



That is unreal, super nice, that headstock is next level, what pickups are in it?


----------



## Restarted

Sorry for the bump but can anyone recommend a good gig bag for the KM7?

ninja edit: price is no issue, need something durable as there will be travelling involved.


----------



## BusinessMan

I've read many things about these guitars. However, I'm still unsure if they are really worth the money. I would be interested in getting the km7 in the black flame (mkI). Any thoughts on whether or not to grab one?


----------



## Glades

BusinessMan said:


> I've read many things about these guitars. However, I'm still unsure if they are really worth the money. I would be interested in getting the km7 in the black flame (mkI). Any thoughts on whether or not to grab one?



I have one (for now). They are good guitars, but are not worth their brand new price IMO.

They are great value for $600 or so. So if you want one, consider the used market instead. They will not hold their value if you buy new, as any other korean guitar.

They are great guitars. My biggest beef with it is how uncomfortable it is to play on my right forearm. The geometry of the guitar puts the bound edge right on your forearm, and it digs into your arm. The other details, such as the crap bridge pickup and shotty electronics are a quick change. Otherwise, it's a great playing instrument, with good fretwork and a very comfortable flat thin neck.


----------



## Church2224

From the Custom Shop Facebook Page, looks like Keith might be getting a USA Sig...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Church2224 said:


> From the Custom Shop Facebook Page, looks like Keith might be getting a USA Sig...



So it has SG-style horns/cutaway and the Hipshot Gibralter bridge. 

Noooot really feeling those horns/cutaways.


----------



## Church2224

It reminds me more of an Ibanez RG and also Keith's old BRJ Guitars, but I kind of like that. They are not saying it is but I am betting good money it is based on those old BRJs of his. Here is the headstock-


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Now that you're saying it, I do see some inspiration from the BRJ Hesperian.


----------



## Zado

Pointy horns is always a no-go for me in superstrats. We'll see.


----------



## cip 123

Combo of his BRJ and Sig Strictly 7 with the predator inlays it looks like. Just made by a better company. After owning mine Schecter Custom Shop is hands down another level of quality/playability.

Also, 26 frets?


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Not feeling the inlays so much, but I dig the shape...I hope they do a cheaper version as well, maybe sans inlays, I could get into that!


----------



## Church2224

Schecter USA is pretty open to changed in models. I would ask if you can get it without the inlays.


----------



## Bigsby

oh lordy i've been spec'cing out a custom almost *exactly* like that one. i have a mighty need for a sharp horned Schecter with a reverse headstock. i wonder how much something like this would go for


----------



## cardinal

Not a fan of that, but it's mostly because I think Schecter's Sunset/C1/C7 shape is maybe the best looking 24 fret superstrat around, so any change from that isn't a good change IMHO. I don't even normally like carved-top double cuts, but Schecter really got it right with the Sunset.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Will it be the 1st Schecter USA Custom Shop's 26.5" scale 7-string? I like the shape, but probably was hoping for more carved cutaways. RGDs take the cake in that design category IMHO, I'm also not digging the predator inlays.

To me the important question is, which pickups? In a recent Tosin Abasi/Fishman clinic, I think Tosin hinted at a Fluence KM sig., not in words to be fair. It'll be an interesting NAMM.


----------



## Masoo2

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Will it be the 1st Schecter USA Custom Shop's 26.5" scale 7-string?



I'm fairly certain quite a few of the 7s coming out of the USA Custom Shop have been 26.5.

Example: http://axepalace.com/guitars/schecter/usa-custom-shop/schecter-usa-sunset-7-sky-blue.html


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Masoo2 said:


> I'm fairly certain quite a few of the 7s coming out of the USA Custom Shop have been 26.5.
> 
> Example: http://axepalace.com/guitars/schecter/usa-custom-shop/schecter-usa-sunset-7-sky-blue.html



I also believe Mark Holcomb owned a baritone USA Schecter 7 string as well.


----------



## Church2224

The regular USA 7 String is a 27 inch scale length


----------



## bastardbullet

Trusty mk-I back in action!


----------



## Zado

Oh Phuck


----------



## Gravy Train

Oh dear


----------



## kevdes93

Thats a nice looking duvell


----------



## Zado

kevdes93 said:


> Thats a nice looking duvell


Exactly, a Duvell if the Duvell looked nice.


----------



## Sumsar

And there is the first Schecter I am gonna buy!!!11! Curios to see how much these will go for in the EU. Only thing I am not stoked for is the fishmans. I don't get the hype, they don't sound like anything special in demos, though they are probably more versatile than the nazgul / sentient. A lot of people seem to either hate or love the nazgul.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!! This looks amazing! Please tell me it has SS frets, and if it's 26.5", I may be "accidentally" broke for a very looong time 

*EDIT:*

I'm gonna be in deeep trouble, quoting Keith's post on his instagram:



> keithmerrowHere's a look at a prototype Schecter USA KM7 MKIII guitar. Crafted by master builder, John Gaudesi at the Schecter Guitars USA Custom Shop. John is an extremely talented luthier who has created guitars for legends such as Alan Holdsworth and many other players in need of a precise instrument. His attention to detail and engineering skills are just insane. He's been building guitars his whole life and I'm honored to have worked on this with him. We spent many long days together in the shop trying out different ideas. We're still experimenting with different finishes and minor things, but this is such a great sounding and playing guitar as it sits. I'm stoked to use this on tour in China this month. Figured I'd share.
> 
> Current specs-
> Body- Swamp ash
> Neck- Wenge, maple, purple heart
> Top- Burl maple
> Board- Ebony, compound radius
> * Scale- 26.5"*
> * Stainless frets*
> Fishman custom pickups, voiced specifically for this guitar
> USA Hipshot Products Inc Gibraltar style bridge
> USA Hipshot locking tuners
> Ernie Ball Compensated nut


----------



## Metropolis

Are they making those USA-made customs only for Keith, or is it gonna be a real production model, and will there be similar guitar made in South-Korea? Predator inlays are little bit tacky in my opinion, but otherwise a beatiful axe.


----------



## Zado

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!!!!! This looks amazing! Please tell me it has SS frets, and if it's 26.5", I may be "accidentally" broke for a very looong time



"
Current specs-

Body- Swamp ash
Neck- Wenge, maple, purple heart
Top- Burl maple
Board- Ebony, compound radius
Scale- 26.5"
Stainless frets
Fishman custom pickups, voiced specifically for this guitar
USA Hipshot Products Inc Gibraltar style bridge
USA Hipshot locking tuners
Ernie Ball Compensated nut"

u doomed


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

kevdes93 said:


> Thats a nice looking duvell



I feel like the shape is exactly based on his Bernie Rico Jr. Hesperian. Love the shape, very sharp.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

dangggggg


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

......oh, totally missed the Fishman custom pickups (it says voiced specifically for this guitar)! So, will that be a Keith sig with Fishman? NAMM is still a few months away, dang it!


----------



## Zepos16

It looks likes like a futuristic weapon, so good.


----------



## Hybrid_Child

Looks... fancy. Anyone know what that usb socket by the jack is for? Active pickups?


----------



## Restarted

Specs wise, this is pretty much exactly how I'd spec a custom guitar, with the added bonus of custom Fishmans. Looks wise, the horns are not my thing. I'd still love to give it a try


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I'm guessing this is what Keith wanted to do originally with the KM7. I really like it even if it looks completely un-Schecter like.

The hipshot Gibraltar is an interesting addition. Maybe its cause the top is lightly radiused so it makes it feel like there is a bigger forearm contour than there is.


----------



## lewis

Hybrid_Child said:


> Looks... fancy. *Anyone know what that usb socket by the jack is for? Active pickups*?


Fishman do Strat, les paul and universal rechargeable lithium battery packs for their pickups that unlike a 9v battery do not lose any dynamics or output until the battery is completely dead. There is a light that indicates its life.

You just plug in the USB jack, charge the battery again and voilla, instant charged power ready to jam.
Its an brilliant product and a brilliant design. If this jack is that, which i expect it is, the way they have incorporated it into his guitar is absolutely brilliant.

Way neater and more logical than the normal placement of on the back of the guitar.

EDIT:


EDIT: 2

the pack also powers any other type of active pickup aswell. I want one on my super strat to power my single EMG 81


----------



## KnightBrolaire

oooh wenge neck, I love wenge. That'd be awesome if schecter starts making more production neck through guitars. Also, predator inlays are the tits.


----------



## Church2224

Well there goes my bank account. I need one!

I wonder if they will do a 6 string as well...


----------



## lewis

KnightBrolaire said:


> oooh wenge neck, I love wenge. That'd be awesome if schecter starts making more production neck through guitars. Also, *predator inlays are the tits*.



only if they glow in the dark and are on Ebony or even...maple?. Maple reminds me of jungles and Predator 1 was...well you know the rest.


----------



## Blytheryn

Church2224 said:


> Well there goes my bank account. I need one!
> 
> I wonder if they will do a 6 string as well...



Their insta said end of 2018.


----------



## lewis

after researching it some more it appears the input jack he has used with the built in USB recharge input seems to be the exact same one as what comes with the Greg Koch Sig Fishman set?.

@frank falbo can you confirm if this is what Keith has opted for on this guitar?


----------



## Dcm81

Zado said:


>



SSO is usually nitpicky AF when it comes to customs so am I the only one that sees the gap between the bridge and body? Carved/arched top with a flat bridge - how's that supposed to work?


----------



## lewis

Dcm81 said:


> SSO is usually nitpicky AF when it comes to customs so am I the only one that sees the gap between the bridge and body? Carved/arched top with a flat bridge - how's that supposed to work?


excellent observations haha


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lewis said:


> only if they glow in the dark and are on Ebony or even...maple?. Maple reminds me of jungles and Predator 1 was...well you know the rest.


i demand blood red led inlays on a maple board.


----------



## Mathemagician

Ok. So if I wait until they announce the USAKM6, I should have until 2019 to get finances in order. 

Damnit Schecter. Damn you to heck.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

thats honestly so dope


----------



## cmtd

I've liked the KM-II, but never could really convince myself to get one. This however, is just killer. If the production model ends up spec'd out like this one, I'll be in line for the 7. My only hope is that the machine heads get changed to traditional knobs vs the round. But that is just a personal preference.


----------



## Samark

One of the best guitars I've ever seen. Keith's a legend


----------



## Blytheryn

Samark said:


> One of the best guitars I've ever seen. Keith's a legend



Not meaning to take away from the dude by any means, but aside from like two albums, hasn’t he just done gear videos and some R&D for some brands?

Wait a second; he’s responsible for the Black Winter. I take that back.


----------



## Restarted

Blytheryn said:


> Not meaning to take away from the dude by any means, but aside from like two albums, hasn’t he just done gear videos and some R&D for some brands?
> 
> Wait a second; he’s responsible for the Black Winter. I take that back.



Keth Merrow demo videos is an official metal subgenre. He's also done Conquering Dystopia and Alluvial. But it's mostly the videos. Jesus fuck those riffs


----------



## Jonathan20022

Dcm81 said:


> SSO is usually nitpicky AF when it comes to customs so am I the only one that sees the gap between the bridge and body? Carved/arched top with a flat bridge - how's that supposed to work?



That's reaching a bit, you can see a silver layer and I'm assuming that's a baseplate for it to sit on. The black gap, is definitely just a shadow


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Blytheryn said:


> Not meaning to take away from the dude by any means, but aside from like two albums, hasn’t he just done gear videos and some R&D for some brands?.



His early success was from his youtube channel, he consistently uploaded original tracks with good audio and video. Main thing here is his songs were really good so he gained an audience quite quickly. From there he got into demoing gear, working with companies like Seymour Duncan, worked with some luthiers, a guest solo from Jeff Loomis on his album turned into working with him on Conquering Dystopia, which was made through a successful crowdfund and he then brought out his Schecter KM7. He also helps other artists out with recording videos. Teamed up with Wes Hauch for the Alluvial album. Aswell as the Black Winter he helped with the Nazgul and Sentient, now he's designing his own Fishman set. The guy works very hard and has gotten far. 

The KM7 is the best selling Schecter artist guitar right now which is insane since Synster Gates has a huge range of his.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Lorcan Ward said:


> The KM7 is the best selling Schecter artist guitar right now which is insane since Synster Gates has a huge range of his.



Not insane when you really think about it. It looks nice and simple. The Synyster models are insanely ugly imho. Also, the KM-7 looks neutral, like a "non-signature" guitar, while the Synyster model has Avenged Sevenfold all over it in insanely tasteless fashion.


----------



## Mathemagician

Even over 15 years ago when I was a huge A7X fanboy I’d never considered a gates model because they were just so over the top A7X. It always helped that I’ve never really liked the neck shape every time I’ve picked one up. 

Keith just specs out great playing and probably more importantly good looking guitars. And then he spends a ton of his time interacting with fans. People are pretty loyal to those they see as nice.


----------



## nistley

Blytheryn said:


> Not meaning to take away from the dude by any means, but aside from like two albums, hasn’t he just done gear videos and some R&D for some brands?
> 
> Wait a second; he’s responsible for the Black Winter. I take that back.



As someone else mentioned, Conquering Dystopia and Alluvial are amazing! Nothing quite like them. I'm really, really, looking forward to more Dystopia.


----------



## nistley

Lorcan Ward said:


> The KM7 is the best selling Schecter artist guitar right now which is insane since Synster Gates has a huge range of his.



What is the source for this?


----------



## gunch

He polled and asked around here for what specs people liked for a quite a while when developing the KM with Schec, capturing the "zeitgeist" of the average SSO user, so to speak. I think he helped turn Schecter away from what they've been doing and being a butt of the joke for seven string players and more toward what modern guitarists actually want.


----------



## frank falbo

Dcm81 said:


> SSO is usually nitpicky AF when it comes to customs so am I the only one that sees the gap between the bridge and body? Carved/arched top with a flat bridge - how's that supposed to work?



It’s an arched top, so the flat bridge needs a solid footing, so there’s a flat, slightly recessed bridge outline (also seen on some Ibanez models) 

As I understand it (having been a passive observer during part of the process) this first article has a milled plate between the bridge and the recess to get the perfect saddle-to-bridge height, but that now they can go back to Hipshot and have them make that particular height. But there’s no gap. It’s all on solid footing.


----------



## frank falbo

Re: Fishmans, yes that’s the same output jack/USB charger combo that Fishman developed for the Tele. It works well with the slim, low profile of this guitar design. They’ll probably use it on the USA model(s) and then use a 9v on more affordable imports. But they might make that route the proper size for if you want to install the rechargeable later. 

As for the pickups themselves, yes they are amazing, you’ll hear more about the specifics later. But one thing that should be cleared up is that although were voiced _because _Keith was creating this new guitar, they weren’t voiced specifically TO the guitar. 

I know that sounds like semantics but I just mean they’ll sound great in whatever. It’s not like we did something to specifically compensate for neck through, or wenge, or ash/maple... The pickups will have a broad appeal. The Fluence tech lets the guitar’s character through very effectively. It’s not just frequency it’s the accuracy and focus from the greater phase coherency and the density of information. 

TLDR is the tech behaves favorably in tandem with different guitar construction materials and techniques, much like a faster processor is favorable to any programs you’re running.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Hi Frank, if possible for you to answer, will this KM pickup be released soon? Say in Winter NAMM 2018? Or much later?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Keith replied on FB why he opted for the Gibraltar bridge. 



> A couple reasons- Firstly, its more comfortable than a standard Hipshot. Its lower profile and slightly recessed. The saddles don't dig into your hand as much. Secondly, I like how the intonation screws are offset in the saddle, rather than poking out where the string goes. On the standard one, you always have to cut the screws on saddles that need to be moved far back, and the screws often fall out if too far forward. This design solves both those issues. We've also co-developed a string ferrule "block" that sandwiches the guitar from the back and screws into the bridge. Much better design than individual ferrules and should assist sustain and resonance.





Black_Sheep said:


> Not insane when you really think about it. It looks nice and simple.



I'm just comparing Keith's popularity vs Synsyter who's an arena musician , rather than the appeal of their guitars. The KM7 is an extremely well spec'd guitar for a production model so its no wonder it sold so well. 



nistley said:


> What is the source for this?



I can't find it but someone asked was the old model being discontinued and he said no and that it was the best or one or currently Schecter's best selling artist guitar. It was on FB or IG.


----------



## possumkiller

So Keith is no longer with Seymour Duncan?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> So Keith is no longer with Seymour Duncan?



Doesn't seem like it. He quit Duncan awhile back and started to do stuff with Frank Falbo (designer of the Fluence pickups) and Tosin Abasi. 

Also I can see why the KM sig model is such a great seller. A lot of sig models, especially Schecter ones, mostly appeal to the band's/artist's fanbase. Like, it's an icon for that band.

The KM series is a sig model made for guitarist. By that I mean it's not made to appeal to any specific band or musician's fanbase. It's just meant to appeal to metal guitarists in general. The KM MkIII's predator inlays is probably the closest thing to signature flair the KM series has so far, since Keith is a Sci-Fi movie junkie.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream




----------



## Sogradde

The resemblance to a Mayones Duvell is really uncanny.
Has Schecter ever done that headstock before?


----------



## Zado

It's the final step from the MK-Ii I guess





Also yeah, it's very Duvell styled (despite the fact thatI find thr Duvell absolutely terribile looking), but honeslty all modern superstrats really look the same


----------



## lewis

Zado said:


>




This is fucking fantastic looking! jeez.

Amazing.

does anyone know if the hipshot gibraltar is a direct replacement for those Agile/Jackson style bridges?
I too prefer them over the standard versions


----------



## lewis

frank falbo said:


> Re: *Fishmans, yes that’s the same output jack/USB charger combo that Fishman developed for the Tele. It works well with the slim, low profile of this guitar design. They’ll probably use it on the USA model(s) and then use a 9v on more affordable imports. But they might make that route the proper size for if you want to install the rechargeable later*.



Thought as much Frank and thanks for the confirmation.
Is there ANY plans to make that jack, tele charge input available to buy separately?.

Would actually prefer buying one myself for my other guitar over the universal charge kits.


----------



## possumkiller

Too bad you can't get real LSRs anymore. They look way cooler than the "LSR style" buttons on regular tuners.


----------



## Zado




----------



## lewis

his new guitar makes me seriously miss my old Agile built "Kraken" 8 string guitar.
Very very similar aesthetic - 






Shame I sold it to my bassist, although he promised me a buy back if he ever wanted rid!!!


----------



## metallifan3091

I'm really curious to get a ballpark as to how much these are gonna cost as production models. I REALLY wish they'd make one with Predator inlays and a maple fingerboard.


----------



## Samark

Eagerly awaiting Keith's first video with this!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

metallifan3091 said:


> I'm really curious to get a ballpark as to how much these are gonna cost as production models. I REALLY wish they'd make one with Predator inlays and a maple fingerboard.



I'd say about $3000 based on what the other USA production models cost.


----------



## lewis

Lorcan Ward said:


> I'd say about $3000 based on what the other USA production models cost.


as much as Im normally completly against the direction that guitar prices is heading in,
in the current climate, its hard to argue against that valuation.

Seems like it would be excellent value for money. The features and spec etc are incredible.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Reminds me a lot of the Mayones Duvell. Which is no bad thing!!


----------



## Black_Sheep

Lorcan Ward said:


> I'd say about $3000 based on what the other USA production models cost.



Now they just need to find someone willing to pay $3000 for a Schecter  

Honestly, I think the design is too close to the Duvell. Still, this might be one of the best looking Schecs i've seen.


----------



## Restarted

Black_Sheep said:


> Now they just need to find someone willing to pay $3000 for a Schecter
> 
> Honestly, I think the design is too close to the Duvell. Still, this might be one of the best looking Schecs i've seen.



$3000 for a US custom shop guitar with those specs seems like a very good price to me. Not even Kiesel can compete with that price for those specs


----------



## Zado

It will hardly be priced like that imho. The Ashba signature, which is a far simplier guitar - costs 3,1k. True, it's loaded with susteiniac, but it doesn't have a superfigured top or extremely pricey pieces of hardware.


----------



## Sogradde

Wouldn't a price that high completely defeat the purpose of the guitar? One of the main reasons the mk II is so successful is because of how cheap it actually is for what it offers. If it's gonna replace the mk II at that price point, they're gonna lose out on a lot of customers.


----------



## cip 123

Black_Sheep said:


> Now they just need to find someone willing to pay $3000 for a Schecter
> 
> Honestly, I think the design is too close to the Duvell. Still, this might be one of the best looking Schecs i've seen.



$3000 is a fair price for their quality. I own a Schecter custom shop and that was only after I'd tried 2 master built Mayones and an EBMM JP. The Schecter felt better.



Sogradde said:


> Wouldn't a price that high completely defeat the purpose of the guitar? One of the main reasons the mk II is so successful is because of how cheap it actually is for what it offers. If it's gonna replace the mk II at that price point, they're gonna lose out on a lot of customers.



This would be a USA production it seems. They most likely wouldn't remove the KM 2 or even the 1 as they're pretty much staples of the Schecter line up now.


----------



## Zado

Consider the Schecter CS is not meant to follow the line of the Diamond Series "nice for the price", it's all about delivering high quality stuff just like any CS out there. And considering what you get in the end, they can really ask whatever they want.


----------



## Mathemagician

It’s kind of funny to think about it. If that thing comes out and people won’t “pay that price b/c it’s a Schecter” that’s on the buyers. Keith and Schecter clearly know what peoole WANT, and a US custom shop is a US custom shop. 

People were still willing to give BC Rich’s custom shop praise just 5-7 years ago, even while admitting BCR’s retail lineup had been garbage for close to 20 years. 

But “ew it says Schecter” is kind of funny. If they sell well but not amazing it means they can’t justify a price hike, just means better guitars for me at multiple price points.


----------



## Church2224

Mathemagician said:


> It’s kind of funny to think about it. If that thing comes out and people won’t “pay that price b/c it’s a Schecter” that’s on the buyers. Keith and Schecter clearly know what peoole WANT, and a US custom shop is a US custom shop.
> 
> People were still willing to give BC Rich’s custom shop praise just 5-7 years ago, even while admitting BCR’s retail lineup had been garbage for close to 20 years.
> 
> But “ew it says Schecter” is kind of funny. If they sell well but not amazing it means they can’t justify a price hike, just means better guitars for me at multiple price points.



People who say that are obviously ignorant. Schecter's USA guitars are very much so worth the price, my personal favorite guitars I have in my collection.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Well, personally I've been disappointed with everything Schecter. The second guitarist of my old band is a Schecter fanboy and during the time our band was active (2 years) he had 7 different models from different price ranges (including USA made schecs) and I tried them all. One time even played a gig with a Hellraiser 7. Im not here to bash but I really wouldn't associate the word "quality" with Schecter.

Again, not trying to be a douche. They're not bad guitars, but not great either. Im not saying "ew, Schecter", im giving them a chance every now and then and I do like some of their models.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

if there was even a chance of them releasing a mik km8 with a maple board and red inlays I'd be on that like stink on shit. While I've heard great things about their us custom shop, for that kind of price I'd rather actually get a custom I specced.


----------



## metallifan3091

I saw Keith replying to an Instagram comment a while back where he said that a KM8 is pretty unlikely/low priority because he very rarely plays 8 strings and doesn't see it filling a niche that he personally needs. So maybe don't get your hopes up on that, haha.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

metallifan3091 said:


> I saw Keith replying to an Instagram comment a while back where he said that a KM8 is pretty unlikely/low priority because he very rarely plays 8 strings and doesn't see it filling a niche that he personally needs. So maybe don't get your hopes up on that, haha.


who knows, maybe another km8 prototype will pop up on drumcity. If not, then I guess I need to save up for another custom.


----------



## Zado

It's a matter of experience and taste, if I had to judge brands accordingly to my experience and preference I'd describe EBMM as both great and terrible at times, Ibanez as impersonal/cheap feeling, Gibson as decent at best, Mayones as worst popular guitar design around (along with Kiesel).


----------



## metallifan3091

For sure. Have you played the Banshee Elite 8s? I've heard pretty good things. That's what Wes Hauch was playing with Black Crown Initiate when he was still with Schecter I think.


----------



## lewis

excuse bad photoshop

you get the idea with maple for anyone curious -


----------



## KnightBrolaire

metallifan3091 said:


> For sure. Have you played the Banshee Elite 8s? I've heard pretty good things. That's what Wes Hauch was playing with Black Crown Initiate when he was still with Schecter I think.


I've played some banshees and they were really nice. hell, even my blackjack avenger 8 is a really great guitar considering the price. As far as I'm concerned for production 8 strings Schecter is the king.


----------



## metallifan3091

Right on. 8s aren't really up my alley but if they made a Banshee Elite 7 or KM7 with a maple board I'd buy one as soon as they dropped. I love the JL except for the Gothic crosses, which I don't really dig.


----------



## Zado

How you like the superchargers?


----------



## metallifan3091

I've never played them myself but I've heard great things. I'd love to give them a shot.


----------



## Church2224

Black_Sheep said:


> Well, personally I've been disappointed with everything Schecter. The second guitarist of my old band is a Schecter fanboy and during the time our band was active (2 years) he had 7 different models from different price ranges (including USA made schecs) and I tried them all. One time even played a gig with a Hellraiser 7. Im not here to bash but I really wouldn't associate the word "quality" with Schecter.
> 
> Again, not trying to be a douche. They're not bad guitars, but not great either. Im not saying "ew, Schecter", im giving them a chance every now and then and I do like some of their models.




When were his USA models made?

The ones I have were all made 2014- Present, after they jump started the custom shop. Their USA Stuff is IMHO on par with Suhr and Anderson these days.

Here is my most recent one. A stellar instrument to say the least.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Taken from Agufish's facebook:


----------



## Mathemagician

Keith is about to start a grimfrost Black Metal band.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Zado said:


> It will hardly be priced like that imho. The Ashba signature, which is a far simplier guitar - costs 3,1k. True, it's loaded with susteiniac, but it doesn't have a superfigured top or extremely pricey pieces of hardware.



If it was a regular model it would $4k + but remember Keith pushed hard to keep the price of the KM7 down. The Synyster Gates model is for sale around $3300.


----------



## Zado

I guess well'have to wait to know. I'm also waiting for some USA Solo endorsers, but whe it comes to LPs players are quite picky and traditional


----------



## TedintheShed

Well, plans were to buy a Diezel amp but looks like I'm going to wait on that and get a USA KM-7. My MKII is just an unbelievable guitar and I always wondered what the US version would be like.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado

"
_Red Dragon Guitars is very fortunate to be getting 4 of the 10 Keith Merrow USA Custom Shop KM MKIII. All will be signed by Keith. Two of the four are pre sold there are still two available for pre order. Red Dragon Guitars is very proud to be an authorized dealer for Schecter Guitars.

# 6 of 10 SOLD
# 7 of 10 SOLD
# 8 of 10 Available
# 9 of 10 Available

Here's a look at a prototype Schecter USA KM7 MKIII guitar. Crafted by master builder, John Gaudesi at the Schecter Guitars USA Custom Shop.

Current specs-

Body- Swamp ash
Neck- Wenge, maple, purple heart
Top- Burl maple
Board- Ebony, compound radius
Scale- 26.5"
Stainless frets
Fishman custom pickups, voiced specifically for this guitar
USA Hipshot Products Inc Gibraltar style bridge
USA Hipshot locking tuners
Ernie Ball Compensated nut
Hardshell Case Included"

_
Rumors says that they still have one left. Pricetag is 4300 USD.

Not cheap by ANY means, but then again, an Axepalace Mayones Duvell in pukeburst is 4.8k, so that's kind of fair price imho.


----------



## cardinal

Eek man. Somebody's buying them, so more power to them.


----------



## dvnt88

View media item 459View media item 460Just got this a couple of weeks ago ...love it ...also posing with the KM-7 is my Ibby RGIF7 ...


----------



## Tisca

Zado said:


> Fishman custom pickups, voiced specifically for this guitar



Sounds like he is getting Fishman sig pups. Has this already been confirmed perhaps? I haven't paid attention.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

....in action


----------



## Glades

Great video. But that still looks like a Mayones Duvell Elite to me ... Same top, same body geometry, very similar headstock ... It's a bummer schecter couldn't come up with their own guitar and had to replicate a Mayones.


----------



## cip 123

Glades said:


> Great video. But that still looks like a Mayones Duvell Elite to me ... Same top, same body geometry, very similar headstock ... It's a bummer schecter couldn't come up with their own guitar and had to replicate a Mayones.




Look at his old BRJ and it's a lot more similar. 

It's silly to say they're copying Mayones when a Mayones Duvell itself is essentially a copy of an RG/BRJ.

Schecter have lots of Original ideas, this was Keiths. Keith used to have a Signature Strictly 7 which also had Predator inlays...It's all just a culmination of what he likes.


----------



## Zado

Yeah when it's about signature guitars you can't really blame the brand if there are similarities to something else, more importantly all modern superstrats look quite the same, with the exception of some nuances. Imho this one looks way nicer than a regular Duvell, which looks quite fugly to me.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Man I need that Revv in my fucking life asap


----------



## TedintheShed

I really hope that they release a US production model version of the KM-7...


----------



## possumkiller

I hope they do a MiK version of the US KM7III. Do you guys think Bernie would sue? I could just see it. Bernie comes out of hiding to sue Schecter over that design only for the ghosts of customers past to come pouring out of the woodwork to sue him lol.


----------



## Zado

I hope it will remain an US Prod. exclusive.. then can't establish themself as highend brand if they make a cheaper version of their best designs...I'm pretty sure the USA Ashba sign will sell much less now that they are doing a Diamond version.


----------



## Restarted

After finishing the design process, there will be a US production model. After that, there will be a cheaper import model. Late 2018 or NAMM 2019. Keith said so in one of the comments on one of the posts


----------



## possumkiller

Badass


----------



## TedintheShed

Restarted said:


> After finishing the design process, there will be a US production model. After that, there will be a cheaper import model. Late 2018 or NAMM 2019. Keith said so in one of the comments on one of the posts



Thanks!


----------



## TedintheShed

Thinking out loud...how cool would a KM-7 MKIII be is it came in snow leopard?


----------



## Hollowway

What would a MIK version look like? Ie what would they cut to control costs?


----------



## TedintheShed

Hollowway said:


> What would a MIK version look like? Ie what would they cut to control costs?



Besides labor costs, the most obvious is the quality/thickness of the body cap. After that standard fare is electronics and hardware.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Hollowway said:


> What would a MIK version look like? Ie what would they cut to control costs?


Hopefully not that sweet ass headstock.


----------



## TedintheShed

Snow Leopard...


----------



## Hollowway

EDIT: Dang, that IS a snow leopard model. Jeez, I seriously hope if they do a MIK version they don't Schecter it up. i.e., if there's abalone or a bunch of binding on it, that's going to suck. This KMIII is a departure from the normal Schecter design language, so I'd love to see them keep that esthetic.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

TedintheShed said:


> Besides labor costs, the most obvious is the quality/thickness of the body cap. After that standard fare is electronics and hardware.



This. Non-american labor wages plus a pretty veneer vs an actual cap and bummy electronics. 

If they do it in that finish above, I may very well be tempted to buy one. Too poor to get the usa though.


----------



## TedintheShed

Regarding the KM-7 MK III:


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Could u guys tell us what was on that video ^? Seems to have been taken off line or something. Thanks.


----------



## TedintheShed

Hollowway said:


> EDIT: Dang, that IS a snow leopard model. Jeez, I seriously hope if they do a MIK version they don't Schecter it up. i.e., if there's abalone or a bunch of binding on it, that's going to suck. This KMIII is a departure from the normal Schecter design language, so I'd love to see them keep that esthetic.



It's Keith's Signature doing don't think you have to worry about that.


----------



## Zado




----------



## possumkiller

Damn. Keith Merrow kicks ass.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Bolt on model sold me


----------



## DeadCell

Snagged a brand new KM-7 Mk II for $850 on Prymaxe! I’ve gotten some good deals on Black Friday but I felt like this one was highway robbery. Got my shipment notification today


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Anyone have solid info on the mk-iii?

Looking to know when the Production line of the 6 string version will be available, exact specs and pricing.

Help a guy out? I've got this sweetwater card burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Restarted

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Anyone have solid info on the mk-iii?
> 
> Looking to know when the Production line of the 6 string version will be available, exact specs and pricing.
> 
> Help a guy out? I've got this sweetwater card burning a hole in my pocket.



Production as in Korean models? Between end of 2018 and NAMM 2019. Hard to track the IG post and comment now but I'm sure Keith said so. They are/were still planning the US production models at the time of that comment.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Restarted said:


> Production as in Korean models? Between end of 2018 and NAMM 2019. Hard to track the IG post and comment now but I'm sure Keith said so. They are/were still planning the US production models at the time of that comment.



Yeah, not sure where they are made. As in Non USA models that I can afford and DAMN...Not to question you here but someone else told me Jan/Feb 2018. Seemed realistic since the USA 7 strings mk-iii are already in the hands of some dealers.

Do you have a source or can verify that they won't be ready until 2019?

Sweetwater is doing the no interest through Dec 31 on other guitars so if I have to wait until 2019 for the KM I will just buy another ESP right now. But if the KM will be Jan/Feb 2018 like this other guy told me I will wait. That is why I am trying to confirm.


----------



## Restarted

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Yeah, not sure where they are made. As in Non USA models that I can afford and DAMN...Not to question you here but someone else told me Jan/Feb 2018. Seemed realistic since the USA 7 strings mk-iii are already in the hands of some dealers.
> 
> Do you have a source or can verify that they won't be ready until 2019?
> 
> Sweetwater is doing the no interest through Dec 31 on other guitars so if I have to wait until 2019 for the KM I will just buy another ESP right now. But if the KM will be Jan/Feb 2018 like this other guy told me I will wait. That is why I am trying to confirm.



Pretty sure those were the 10 mk3 prototypes. Jan/Feb 2018 sounds like a reasonable time for the USA "production" models.


----------



## TedintheShed

Keith said Target date for USA production 7 string models are Jan 2018. The ones the dealers have now are the 10 USA custom shop prototypes.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Restarted said:


> Pretty sure those were the 10 mk3 prototypes. Jan/Feb 2018 sounds like a reasonable time for the USA "production" models.


Ahhh yes.. Those were prototypes I guess.

Damn, well thanks for the depressing info. I really wanted to get the 6 string version of this but I need a guitar now and can't wait another year.





TedintheShed said:


> Keith said Target date for USA production 7 string models are Jan 2018. The ones the dealers have now are the 10 USA custom shop prototypes.



And oh... Well lets say Feb for the 7 string.

I doubt it would really take a full year for the 6 string to follow would it?


----------



## Restarted

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Ahhh yes.. Those were prototypes I guess.
> 
> Damn, well thanks for the depressing info. I really wanted to get the 6 string version of this but I need a guitar now and can't wait another year.



I'm trying to find the comment I saw but I can't find it. All I can find now is "Both USA and import versions will be available". No dates specified or anything.
Can you wait? Or buy a cheapo guitar to make do until official news are out?


----------



## TedintheShed

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Ahhh yes.. Those were prototypes I guess.
> 
> Damn, well thanks for the depressing info. I really wanted to get the 6 string version of this but I need a guitar now and can't wait another year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And oh... Well lets say Feb for the 7 string.
> 
> I doubt it would really take a full year for the 6 string to follow would it?



Probably not as the MiK versions are targeted for that time frame. If they make them, I would assume they'd be released about the same time as the 7.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

TedintheShed said:


> Keith said Target date for USA production 7 string models are Jan 2018. The ones the dealers have now are the 10 USA custom shop prototypes.





Restarted said:


> I'm trying to find the comment I saw but I can't find it. All I can find now is "Both USA and import versions will be available". No dates specified or anything.
> Can you wait? Or buy a cheapo guitar to make do until official news are out?



I can wait until Dec 31st.

I just got a Sweetwater card and they are doing the 0% Financing until Dec 31. I wanted to take advantage of that IF the KM6 was going to be very far out. If it is coming Jan-March 2018 I will wait for that but I would not wait a full year.

I have a couple of guitars so this isn't a dire need but I want to get something soon. Or at least find out for sure about the KM6 by the end of the year to make my decision.



TedintheShed said:


> Probably not as the MiK versions are targeted for that time frame. If they make them, I would assume they'd be released about the same time as the 7.



This is what another guy told me elsewhere and what I was banking on. Just wanted to post here to see if any of the insiders knew for certain.


----------



## Restarted

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> I can wait until Dec 31st.
> 
> I just got a Sweetwater card and they are doing the 0% Financing until Dec 31. I wanted to take advantage of that.
> 
> I have a couple of guitars so this isn't a dire need but I want to get something soon. Or at least find out for sure about the KM6 by the end of the year to make my decision.



I'm going through all the posts and comments trying to find the import model release dates. I'm 100% sure I read late 2018/NAMM 2019 but I'm also pretty sure that comment was deleted. Maybe it is January 2018


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

TedintheShed said:


> Probably not as the MiK versions are targeted for that time frame. If they make them, I would assume they'd be released about the same time as the 7.





Restarted said:


> I'm going through all the posts and comments trying to find the import model release dates. I'm 100% sure I read late 2018/NAMM 2019 but I'm also pretty sure that comment was deleted. Maybe it is January 2018


Cool, well don't go out of your way on my account.

All I know is that if the KM-6 is coming Jan/Feb 2018 I will be getting one.


----------



## Restarted

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Cool, well don't go out of your way on my account.
> 
> All I know is that if the KM-6 is coming Jan/Feb 2018 I will be getting one.


It's ok. I've got nothing to do for the next 25 minutes until I clock out. Also I'm super curious


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

If anyone besides myself cares, the only info I could get was from one of the dealers who is getting one of the prototypes said that the prototypes are not shipping until Feb.


----------



## DeadCell

Ok so my KM-7 Mk II will be arriving tomorrow. I’m curious, how’s the guitar setup? 10s tuned to C standard I would assume?


----------



## Metropolis

DeadCell said:


> Ok so my KM-7 Mk II will be arriving tomorrow. I’m curious, how’s the guitar setup? 10s tuned to C standard I would assume?


I've been gasing that guitar so many times, so what I remember it should have 9-62 strings tuned to B standard or drop A.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Metropolis said:


> I've been gasing that guitar so many times, so what I remember it should have 9-62 strings tuned to B standard or drop A.



Got mine a month ago and can confirm this


----------



## NosralTserrof

In other news, I would do ungodly things for a KM7 hardtail in the Lambo Blue that the FRS has.


----------



## TedintheShed

Schecter did an redesign of their website, and the have a sneak peek of the KM-7 mklll


----------



## TedintheShed

Schecter did an redesign of their website, and the have a sneak peek of the KM-7 mklll


----------



## sezna

for anyone who doesnt wanna go find it, here are some of the photos


----------



## TedintheShed

sezna said:


> for anyone who doesnt wanna go find it, here are some of the photos



That's Keith's guitar . If the USA productions are identical that would be excellent but it's a USA Masterworks guitar.


----------



## sezna

TedintheShed said:


> That's Keith's guitar . If the USA productions are identical that would be excellent but it's a USA Masterworks guitar.


yeah, i figured, but on schecter’s site it is labeled as “KM7 2018 sneak peek” so...maybe?


----------



## TedintheShed

sezna said:


> yeah, i figured, but on schecter’s site it is labeled as “KM7 2018 sneak peek” so...maybe?



Probably very close but those Masterworks are special!


----------



## thegoatlord

This one gonna be good


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado




----------



## TedintheShed

Wow...


----------



## Restarted

Received my KM7 mk2 in black around a week ago. So impressed with the quality, sound and feel. It took me 2 days to get used to the scale length and 7th string again (haven't played 7s in a long time. Until a couple of months ago I didn't even touch my 6 for a couple of years), and now I've got the 6 just sitting in the case. Just wow.


----------



## skmanga

Oh crap... Now i want to sell my Schecter mk2 for the coming evertune version >___<


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I want to sell all of the recent guitars I bought and re-buy them through EverTune.


----------



## cip 123

LeviathanKiller said:


> I want to sell all of the recent guitars I bought and re-buy them through EverTune.


...Just send them to evertune?


----------



## skmanga

cip 123 said:


> ...Just send them to evertune?


That's quite a bit more nerve wracking than just buying a new guitar with a factory installed Evertune


----------



## cip 123

skmanga said:


> That's quite a bit more nerve wracking than just buying a new guitar with a factory installed Evertune


But also a lot cheaper


----------



## LeviathanKiller

cip 123 said:


> ...Just send them to evertune?





cip 123 said:


> But also a lot cheaper



No, it's $275 for each installation. That fee is waved when you buy them straight through EverTune. It's cheaper to buy the guitar straight through them.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

LeviathanKiller said:


> No, it's $275 for each installation. That fee is waved when you buy them straight through EverTune. It's cheaper to buy the guitar straight through them.



I'm pretty sure it is pretty close to the exact same, because evertune just buys the guitars and ads the bridge to them in house. do the math, plus what you would lose selling your guitars...


----------



## toolsound

Zado said:


>



Is this the MKIII?


----------



## Zado

toolsound said:


> Is this the MKIII?


Nope, just some kind of prototype


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Dineley said:


> I'm pretty sure it is pretty close to the exact same, because evertune just buys the guitars and ads the bridge to them in house. do the math, plus what you would lose selling your guitars...


No, you can have them purchase a guitar on your behalf. Just read the custom program details. $50 flat fee for them to ship to you.
https://www.evertune.com/shop/installation_program.php

There reason why I won't sell my current guitars and repurchase is because of that resale loss (and seller fees). It would've been cheaper for me to buy them from EverTune outright though.

Enough about EverTune though. It's not really relevant at this point and people are arguing without knowing what they're talking about because they won't research it themselves.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

LeviathanKiller said:


> No, you can have them purchase a guitar on your behalf. Just read the custom program details. $50 flat fee for them to ship to you.
> https://www.evertune.com/shop/installation_program.php
> 
> There reason why I won't sell my current guitars and repurchase is because of that resale loss (and seller fees). It would've been cheaper for me to buy them from EverTune outright though.
> 
> Enough about EverTune though. It's not really relevant at this point and people are arguing without knowing what they're talking about because they won't research it themselves.



Not sure what exactly you are trying to say here, what you posted shows its 275 to get it put into a guitar you already own "obviously not counting shipping" and then getting a new guitar with it installed is $325.

Obviously shipping costs would alter the actual cost of sending in your guitar... but yeah.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Dineley said:


> Not sure what exactly you are trying to say here, what you posted shows its 275 to get it put into a guitar you already own "obviously not counting shipping" and then getting a new guitar with it installed is $325.
> 
> Obviously shipping costs would alter the actual cost of sending in your guitar... but yeah.



Yeah, $275 to get it put in, and then $355 for the bridge you're having put in. 
Please, just finish reading the details on their website.

For a 7-string guitar that you send in, it would be $355 for the bridge plus $275 for installation plus the shipping you pay to get it to them (about $50 maybe?). Total = $680.
For a 7-string guitar you purchase through them, it would be just $355 plus $50 for shipping (price of the guitar excluded of course) to get it delivered from them. Total = $405.
I'd rather pay $405 than $680.



> Standard Installation Program
> *"* The costs shown exclude the cost of the bridges to be installed."*
> 
> Custom Installation Program
> *"You save the hassle of shipping a guitar to us and you save the installation cost."*



I'm trying to clear this whole confusion up because their Custom Installation Program is absolutely the best deal out there. I'd hate for people to disregard it because someone was spreading misinformation. You have to buy the bridge from their website to get it in the first place (unless you find one second-hand, which I've yet toever see) so what makes it awesome is that I don't have to find a guitar shop that I hope knows what their doing with EverTune bridges AND I don't have to pay them an extortionate fee for having it installed.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

LeviathanKiller said:


> Yeah, $275 to get it put in, and then $355 for the bridge you're having put in.
> Please, just finish reading the details on their website.
> 
> For a 7-string guitar that you send in, it would be $355 for the bridge plus $275 for installation plus the shipping you pay to get it to them (about $50 maybe?). Total = $680.
> For a 7-string guitar you purchase through them, it would be just $355 plus $50 for shipping (price of the guitar excluded of course) to get it delivered from them. Total = $405.
> I'd rather pay $405 than $680.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to clear this whole confusion up because their Custom Installation Program is absolutely the best deal out there. I'd hate for people to disregard it because someone was spreading misinformation. You have to buy the bridge from their website to get it in the first place (unless you find one second-hand, which I've yet toever see) so what makes it awesome is that I don't have to find a guitar shop that I hope knows what their doing with EverTune bridges AND I don't have to pay them an extortionate fee for having it installed.



Wow sorry I somehow had such a giant reading comprehension fail, not sure how I missed the point by that much, sorry for being obtuse.

Seems weird to make it so much more expensive to modify someones instrument, seems prohibitive to them getting the bridge out there to more people. 

Anyways sorry again for misunderstanding.


----------



## Mathemagician

The whole time here I was thinking it was ONLY $325 to send them your guitar and have them install it as well. So you’re not alone.


----------



## Restarted

Mathemagician said:


> The whole time here I was thinking it was ONLY $325 to send them your guitar and have them install it as well. So you’re not alone.


Yup. I thought LeviathanKiller was tripping. Turns out he's the only one with proper reading comprehension


----------



## toolsound

After drooling over this thread, I just snagged a KM7 MK-II 2016 (black) for $850 on Reverb. The seller is in my area, so I'm picking it up tomorrow morning! Super excited!

Hoping I'll like this enough to replace my Ibanez 1527. I love the neck on that thing, but I'm tired of messing around with floyd rose setups.


----------



## toolsound

So...I think I actually just bought a KM7 from Jeff Loomis himself.

I don't want to divulge too much detail, out of respect for Jeff, but I have sufficient evidence to believe that I'm about to meet Jeff Loomis this morning to pick up my KM7...

I'll post again later today to confirm. I'm picking up the guitar at 10:30am PST.

*mind blown*


----------



## skmanga

haha good luck on everything!
Maybe you can ask if he is still with Schecter, lol

On a serious note, if it is Jeff, find out if hes got any of his signature 7 string guitars for sale with a fixed hipshot?


----------



## toolsound

Holy shit, I just bought a guitar from Jeff Loomis! I was gonna ask him for a photo or something, but I was really nervous and totally forgot. Really nice guy, though!

I didn't ask him about the hipshot bridge, but he confirmed that he's no longer with Schecter. He is a "free agent" as he put it.

Also, the KM7 is amazing! I already love this guitar. Jeff gave me a good deal on it too.

I can't believe that just happened...













Schecter KM7 mkii 2016



__ toolsound
__ Jan 7, 2018


----------



## Matt08642

toolsound said:


> Holy shit, I just bought a guitar from Jeff Loomis! I was gonna ask him for a photo or something, but I was really nervous and totally forgot. Really nice guy, though!
> 
> I didn't ask him about the hipshot bridge, but he confirmed that he's no longer with Schecter. He is a "free agent" as he put it.
> 
> Also, the KM7 is amazing! I already love this guitar. Jeff gave me a good deal on it too.
> 
> I can't believe that just happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schecter KM7 mkii 2016
> 
> 
> 
> __ toolsound
> __ Jan 7, 2018



That's cool as hell.


----------



## Vyn

toolsound said:


> Holy shit, I just bought a guitar from Jeff Loomis! I was gonna ask him for a photo or something, but I was really nervous and totally forgot. Really nice guy, though!
> 
> I didn't ask him about the hipshot bridge, but he confirmed that he's no longer with Schecter. He is a "free agent" as he put it.
> 
> Also, the KM7 is amazing! I already love this guitar. Jeff gave me a good deal on it too.
> 
> I can't believe that just happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schecter KM7 mkii 2016
> 
> 
> 
> __ toolsound
> __ Jan 7, 2018



That experience is worth more than the guitar haha! Awesome!


----------



## Zado

Now the mystery about Loomis gets even more intriguing. Who was the jackass?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Inb4 Zado goes to Cali and interrogates Michael.


----------



## Zado

Nope, he hates me with passion already!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh I forgot. You already interrogate him for Schecter leaks and pictures.


----------



## Avedas

toolsound said:


> Holy shit, I just bought a guitar from Jeff Loomis! I was gonna ask him for a photo or something, but I was really nervous and totally forgot. Really nice guy, though!
> 
> I didn't ask him about the hipshot bridge, but he confirmed that he's no longer with Schecter. He is a "free agent" as he put it.
> 
> Also, the KM7 is amazing! I already love this guitar. Jeff gave me a good deal on it too.
> 
> I can't believe that just happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schecter KM7 mkii 2016
> 
> 
> 
> __ toolsound
> __ Jan 7, 2018



Damn that's sick


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Dineley said:


> Wow sorry I somehow had such a giant reading comprehension fail, not sure how I missed the point by that much, sorry for being obtuse.
> 
> Seems weird to make it so much more expensive to modify someones instrument, seems prohibitive to them getting the bridge out there to more people.
> 
> Anyways sorry again for misunderstanding.



You're good man haha



Mathemagician said:


> The whole time here I was thinking it was ONLY $325 to send them your guitar and have them install it as well. So you’re not alone.


Yeah, they're honestly not suuuuper clear about it. Poor website design / word placement.



Restarted said:


> Yup. I thought LeviathanKiller was tripping. Turns out he's the only one with proper reading comprehension









toolsound said:


> Holy shit, I just bought a guitar from Jeff Loomis! I was gonna ask him for a photo or something, but I was really nervous and totally forgot. Really nice guy, though!
> 
> I didn't ask him about the hipshot bridge, but he confirmed that he's no longer with Schecter. He is a "free agent" as he put it.
> 
> Also, the KM7 is amazing! I already love this guitar. Jeff gave me a good deal on it too.
> 
> I can't believe that just happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schecter KM7 mkii 2016
> 
> 
> 
> __ toolsound
> __ Jan 7, 2018



Lucky you didn't just give him the money, shake his hand, and forget to take the guitar. haha


----------



## Mayhew

Meets Jeff Loomis, buys Keith Merrow's guitar. Lol


----------



## toolsound

Mayhew said:


> Meets Jeff Loomis, buys Keith Merrow's guitar. Lol



LOL

At one point he said, "Yeah, I got this guitar from my friend Keith." As if Keith was just some random guy. I thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Frostbite

Zado said:


>


God Schecter's QC is so bad. Look at the inside of that middle fret marker. LOOK AT IT!!!


----------



## Sogradde

"So guys, I'm sending this guitar back. Why are there so many lemons from Schecter recently..?"


----------



## Zado

It's a USA prod I believe, so jokes here are dangerous


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Frostbite said:


> God Schecter's QC is so bad. Look at the inside of that middle fret marker. LOOK AT IT!!!



I'm more alarmed by the inconsistency of purple color saturation across the two pieces used (LOL).

Joking aside, I love Schecter and their custom shop stuff is looking more and more irresistible lately.


----------



## TedintheShed

OMG OMG OMG!!!


----------



## Zado




----------



## toolsound

The more I play my KM7, the more I'm blown away by the price point. I got a great deal on mine @ $850 but would've gladly paid full retail for all the features. Stainless steel frets, coil tapping, quality pickups, quality nut, locking tuners, ebony board, legit hipshot bridge, satin finish, neck-thru construction, etc. Seriously, this guitar is the best bang for the buck right now imo. I'm contemplating buying a 6 string version as well.


----------



## MegaTones

TedintheShed said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!



Image doesn't seem to work


----------



## Snarpaasi

Specs are superb at this price point but how's the sound and feel? Does it resonate like a living thing or is it more of a dead plank?


----------



## TedintheShed

Snarpaasi said:


> Specs are superb at this price point but how's the sound and feel? Does it resonate like a living thing or is it more of a dead plank?



My mk II resonates like a mother. You can feel the wood. For the last 15 years I've used wenge on my custom ordered neck through basses for precisely blthat reason.


----------



## toolsound

TedintheShed said:


> My mk II resonates like a mother. You can feel the wood. For the last 15 years I've used wenge on my custom ordered neck through basses for precisely blthat reason.



I'll second that. The KM7 is the most resonate guitar I've ever owned. It has a loud and snappy acoustic sound to it. I'm actually planing to sell my Ibanez prestige 7-string because I no longer have any reason to choose it over the KM7.


----------



## Zado




----------



## KnightBrolaire

fuckkkk that purple/blue topped one is the tits


----------



## Zado

I like the huge contact area of the neckjoint.


----------



## BigViolin

Oh my....

Are those productions?


----------



## toolsound

This is my first experience with locking tuners. Are you still supposed to be able to tune the guitar while the locks are engaged? I can still tune quite easily with them screwed in tightly and I'm wondering if that is normal?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

toolsound said:


> This is my first experience with locking tuners. Are you still supposed to be able to tune the guitar while the locks are engaged? I can still tune quite easily with them screwed in tightly and I'm wondering if that is normal?



Yes, that is perfectly normal. it just stops the string from moving through the hole in the tuner, but you should still be able to freely tune the guitar.


----------



## Zado

BigViolin said:


> Oh my....
> 
> Are those productions?


Yep, USA production


----------



## BigViolin

Can't wait for Namm pics.


----------



## xzacx

toolsound said:


> This is my first experience with locking tuners. Are you still supposed to be able to tune the guitar while the locks are engaged? I can still tune quite easily with them screwed in tightly and I'm wondering if that is normal?



I get how the name can be a little misleading. The only thing that's really locking is the string, not the tuning keys. The point of them is to make changing strings easier. Think of them as string locks, rather than locking tuners, if that makes more sense.


----------



## A-Branger

toolsound said:


> This is my first experience with locking tuners. Are you still supposed to be able to tune the guitar while the locks are engaged? I can still tune quite easily with them screwed in tightly and I'm wondering if that is normal?


----------



## dirtool

always struggle between MKI and MKII, and now the MKIII is coming!


----------



## Zado




----------



## DjentleVibes

The best part about these guitars is the Hipshot Gibraltar bridge. I have one on my Ibanez 7 string S and it is the most comfortable bridge I have ever used. So glad Keith is applying it somewhere that isn't just replacing the Ibanez Gibraltar.


----------



## possumkiller

But where is the fishman?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> But where is the fishman?



Look closer.


----------



## possumkiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Look closer.


I can't I'm on my mobile telephone


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> I can't I'm on my mobile telephone



The bottom-most bobbins have the Fishman swoosh and logo, like on the covered pickups. 






So basically we're getting passive-sized ERG Fishmans now. Been waiting for these forever for my 7-string.


----------



## possumkiller

Say whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa????

That's tasty. I may stop with the Fishman hate now.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Albake21

I really want to know how much these are going to cost. My KM7 MKII is currently the nicest 7 string I have ever played, so I absolutely wouldn't mind upgrading to a USA MKIII. Especially with how these are looking so far.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Albake21 said:


> I really want to know how much these are going to cost. My KM7 MKII is currently the nicest 7 string I have ever played, so I absolutely wouldn't mind upgrading to a USA MKIII. Especially with how these are looking so far.


the first batch of KM MKIIIs were something like 3k since they're coming out of the US custom shop. No idea about the MIK version and how much it'll cost. I bet it'll be a bit more than the MKII due to the fishmans and different wood choices.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

There was mention of a Mk III "Studio" as well.


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> I really want to know how much these are going to cost. My KM7 MKII is currently the nicest 7 string I have ever played, so I absolutely wouldn't mind upgrading to a USA MKIII. Especially with how these are looking so far.



Can assure you if you go for it the USA stuff is simply a different level. No other way to put it. I've had nice Schecters. But my Custom shop is just...next level.


----------



## possumkiller

Damn. Keith sure as hell knows how to design a badass guitar. And also play it badassly...


----------



## TedintheShed

Zado said:


>



Where did that pic come from?


----------



## TedintheShed

I think the studios may be the bolt on necks and the pros are the neck thrus?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TedintheShed said:


> I think the studios may be the bolt on necks and the pros are the neck thrus?



Opposite. These are MkIII Pros.


----------



## TedintheShed

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Opposite. These are MkIII Pros.



Thanks! So I want a studio!


----------



## TedintheShed

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Opposite. These are MkIII Pros.



Thanks! So I want a studio!


----------



## Koryv86

This natural version with the wenge stripes in the front...hmmm. Keith...please build this one!!! Definitely looks sexier than the last mk2 version. Now I have huge GAS for one if these.


----------



## cip 123

Koryv86 said:


> This natural version with the wenge stripes in the front...hmmm. Keith...please build this one!!! Definitely looks sexier than the last mk2 version. Now I have huge GAS for one if these.


If it's a prototype at DCGL I'd just go ahead and buy it man, schecter rarely put those protos in to production.


----------



## mphsc

DCGL also has an 8 string KM proto.


----------



## Koryv86

On the website it says "Schecter Diamond Series Prototype Keith Merrow KM-7 MK-II Natural Pearl 7-String Electric Guitar 2017"

Does it mean it was the prototype for the MK-II model however they modified it slightly before the release date? I thought it is a prototype for the the MK-III. (doesn't really matter btw )
It is priced for $1,149,-

I think I'll wait till the end of the NAMM for sure and we will see.  It looks great though.


----------



## cip 123

Koryv86 said:


> On the website it says "Schecter Diamond Series Prototype Keith Merrow KM-7 MK-II Natural Pearl 7-String Electric Guitar 2017"
> 
> Does it mean it was the prototype for the MK-II model however they modified it slightly before the release date? I thought it is a prototype for the the MK-III. (doesn't really matter btw )
> It is priced for $1,149,-
> 
> I think I'll wait till the end of the NAMM for sure and we will see.  It looks great though.



Generally Schecter make prototypes and DCGL end up with them. How and Why the guitars came about is a little bit of a mystery. It could've been a finish they wanted to try but ultimately went without. However the guitars that pop up are DCGL have become known for not making it to production.


----------



## Koryv86

cip 123 said:


> Generally Schecter make prototypes and DCGL end up with them. How and Why the guitars came about is a little bit of a mystery. It could've been a finish they wanted to try but ultimately went without. However the guitars that pop up are DCGL have become known for not making it to production.


Thanks Cip 123.

I'll wait for the end of NAMM and if nothing comes up I'll have serious GAS for, I'll contact DCGL and will collect some details and probably more photos about the axe.
Do you think if it is not a "production model" maybe will have less (or none) flaws as mentioned before in this thread or it has nothing to do with it really?

I like the natural look of a guitar however the natural MK-II is a bit too light (yellow-ish) for me. In this particular model the two stripes on the front of the body and headstock makes a perfect balance in colour.


----------



## cip 123

Koryv86 said:


> Do you think if it is not a "production model" maybe will have less (or none) flaws as mentioned before in this thread or it has nothing to do with it really?



Hard to say, it's still made in Korea so it'll be good but there is that chance of some flaws. However with a prototype I guess there is a chance it has been through more hands at Schecter themselves. Though I can't say anything 100% on that.

Just speculation, they wouldn't do a prototype in Korea send it to the USA just to send it to a shop. People have probably gone over it to make the verdict on what happens to it.


----------



## scrub

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


Nice Duvell


----------



## cip 123

scrub said:


> Nice Duvell


It's actually closer to his old BRJ's.

Duvells, BRJ's, and KM's are all nice RG's


----------



## Taikatatti

That black flame km-III is the best looking schecter i’ve seen. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## MattThePenguin

I'm getting the bolt on model. I'll sell everything I own. The guitar is perfect. A hardtail with a brass block, bolt on, 26.5" scale, fishmans, SS frets... wth Keith and Schecter.. what have you done..


----------



## cardinal

I don’t like the Duvell or the BRJ but think the KMIII is pretty rad.


----------



## Zado

MattThePenguin said:


> I'm getting the bolt on model. I'll sell everything I own. The guitar is perfect. A hardtail with a brass block, bolt on, 26.5" scale, fishmans, SS frets... wth Keith and Schecter.. what have you done..


HD pics and proper review must be delivered.



cardinal said:


> I don’t like the Duvell


That's because the Duvell is plain ugly.


----------



## BigViolin

Ewwww....battery box.

...so close.


----------



## cip 123

BigViolin said:


> Ewwww....battery box.
> 
> ...so close.


EDIT: read your comment wrong

Keith said on instagram one version has battery box the other version has the Fishman recharge pack.


----------



## BigViolin

Cool, I assume it fits in the control cavity?


----------



## cip 123

BigViolin said:


> Cool, I assume it fits in the control cavity?


There is one that fits in the cavity with a hole for the USB. 

Greg Koch has a special one for his tele that goes on the output jack, keith actually had it on his first proto. I'm hoping fishman make it avalible for the rest of us as my guitar can't take the universal charger.


----------



## makecamera

Koryv86 said:


> On the website it says "Schecter Diamond Series Prototype Keith Merrow KM-7 MK-II Natural Pearl 7-String Electric Guitar 2017"
> 
> Does it mean it was the prototype for the MK-II model however they modified it slightly before the release date? I thought it is a prototype for the the MK-III. (doesn't really matter btw )
> It is priced for $1,149,-
> 
> I think I'll wait till the end of the NAMM for sure and we will see.  It looks great though.



Hey, I played this guitar at DCGL. One of the owners of the store told me it was a prototype that was sent to Keith and Keith sent it back. I think he may have said it was the first mkII, but don't quote me on that. Anyway, aside from the stripes, this differs from the production models in that it doesn't have a maple top (so just a one piece ash body). It felt like bare wood. If it had a finish, it was a very thin one. It didn't seem setup properly so take this with a grain of salt: I thought it was only "ok". I don't recall seeing any immediate flaws other than the lack of setup (e.g., the bridge saddle action adjuster screws were all wonky), but it just felt like a prototype -- rough around the edges. I think it sells for the price of a new one because it's unique. I'd definitely suggest going in and playing it if you can. IMO, I'd opt for a production model over this if you don't care about having something unique. Either that or wait for the Korean MKIII's to see if they have a finish you like. The USA models Keith posted on Instagram look absolutely fantastic.

Also note, I'm comparing these to the Japanese, USA, or custom shop guitars I own. YMMV.

Edit: One more note -- I have not played a production model MKII or another other production Schecter ever, so I'm just speculating that the production models are nicer. At the very least, if you didn't like the fit and finish of a production model, you could send it back and get a new one until you found one that you liked. I only played another SLS Elite prototype (which I thought was nicer than the KMII prototype and it had a really really nice flame maple top and Fishman Fluence Moderns). So I'm pretty biased here.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

There you go.


----------



## cip 123

What I really like about how fishmans are designed you can dial in exact frequency peaks, so it'll be interesting to see how Keith has his set up, I'm happy with my fluence moderns so far I usually go for a low mid aggressive tone if Keith's are similar or geared even more towards that low mid peak I'll probably try these out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think I read somewheres that Keith liked the Adler set. I'm guessing a mix of the Adler and the Duncan Nazgul/Sentient.


----------



## possumkiller

Keith should give all guitar and parts makers a class on tasteful and understated awesomeness.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Are we still assuming there’s going to be an import version of the MkIII?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Are we still assuming there’s going to be an import version of the MkIII?



I guess if demand is high enough.

The DJ Ashba sig and Nick Johnson sigs started off as USA models. Then eventually became imports.


----------



## cip 123

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Are we still assuming there’s going to be an import version of the MkIII?


Not really an assumption, Keith has said there will be.


----------



## Tisca

cip 123 said:


> Not really an assumption, Keith has said there will be.



And imports is where the royalties stack up. Same reason we see these affordable 15w sig amps the artists themselves won't be using.


----------



## possumkiller

Keith has been using his Korean made Schecters for years.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

The flame one was killer, but this one is just ridiculous imho:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> The flame one was killer, but this one is just ridiculous imho:


----------



## Koryv86

makecamera said:


> Hey, I played this guitar at DCGL. One of the owners of the store told me it was a prototype that was sent to Keith and Keith sent it back. I think he may have said it was the first mkII, but don't quote me on that. Anyway, aside from the stripes, this differs from the production models in that it doesn't have a maple top (so just a one piece ash body). It felt like bare wood. If it had a finish, it was a very thin one. It didn't seem setup properly so take this with a grain of salt: I thought it was only "ok". I don't recall seeing any immediate flaws other than the lack of setup (e.g., the bridge saddle action adjuster screws were all wonky), but it just felt like a prototype -- rough around the edges. I think it sells for the price of a new one because it's unique. I'd definitely suggest going in and playing it if you can. IMO, I'd opt for a production model over this if you don't care about having something unique. Either that or wait for the Korean MKIII's to see if they have a finish you like. The USA models Keith posted on Instagram look absolutely fantastic.
> 
> Also note, I'm comparing these to the Japanese, USA, or custom shop guitars I own. YMMV.
> 
> Edit: One more note -- I have not played a production model MKII or another other production Schecter ever, so I'm just speculating that the production models are nicer. At the very least, if you didn't like the fit and finish of a production model, you could send it back and get a new one until you found one that you liked. I only played another SLS Elite prototype (which I thought was nicer than the KMII prototype and it had a really really nice flame maple top and Fishman Fluence Moderns). So I'm pretty biased here.



Hey, thanks for the comment. It really looks like that it hasn't got any top only the bare wood. I wouldn't mind that actually.
Unfortunatelly I'm from Hungary so no chance to try it out. 
I'm glad you could try it and share your thoughts about it. Thanks. We will see if any surprise comes up at NAMM.


----------



## Zado

Recessed neckplate is a touch


----------



## TedintheShed

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There you go.



I wonder how hard it would be to install these in a KM-7 mk II? Battery Stace may be an issue.


----------



## ImNotAhab

TedintheShed said:


> I wonder how hard it would be to install these in a KM-7 mk II? Battery Stace may be an issue.


I wonder could you mount the usb rechargable battery unit to the cavity cover?


----------



## MattThePenguin

If more fishmans come with pickups that can fit in my Ibanez guitars then I'm pretty much fucked lmao


----------



## cip 123

ImNotAhab said:


> I wonder could you mount the usb rechargable battery unit to the cavity cover?


Thats how the Universal charger is supposed to work however it is still something that has to fit properly.

I've emailed Fishman twice to release the Greg Kock output jack version as my cavity won't take their charger.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

One work around is this power supply from EMG




You'll need to use a stereo cable though, but it'll save u the hassle of middling ur KM.


----------



## Zado

_"Had a great meeting with Hartley Peavey. What a ledge. 2018 is getting interesting!"




_
mmmmmmm....


----------



## Arkon

PRIIICEEEEE!!!
Are thos pups alnico or ceramic? I'm not sure, but I think I've read somewhere that those custom KM pickups have relatively low output. If it is so, that would be awsome.


----------



## cardinal

The guitar is way to pointy for me but I love it. Looks great and the details ooze quality.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ImNotAhab said:


> I wonder could you mount the usb rechargable battery unit to the cavity cover?



That's how you do it with the rechargeable battery pack







You drill a hole on the control cavity plate, stick some double-sided tape on the charger port and battery pack (IIRC it's included with the charger), and you install it with the USB port going into the hole.


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


>




That blue one has the USB Jack Charger! Look closely the rectangle port above the jack output!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cip 123 said:


> That blue one has the USB Jack Charger! Look closely the rectangle port above the jack output!



Oh shit that's even better.


----------



## Mathemagician

Sig amp? Sig amp confirmed. You heard it here first guys.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Mathemagician said:


> Sig amp? Sig amp confirmed. You heard it here first guys.



Peavey?


----------



## Albake21

ImNotAhab said:


> I wonder could you mount the usb rechargable battery unit to the cavity cover?


Been down this road recently. It won't fit at all. I've tried every single combination of using a 9v or any type of battery pack. Absolutely nothing will fit into this world's smallest cavity I've ever seen. The absolute only way this can work is doing some routing.


----------



## Arkon

Does the mkI have coil split function?


----------



## Curt

Open coil fishman pickups... That appear that they would fit in any old 7 string pickup route. This pleases me.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Albake21 said:


> Been down this road recently. It won't fit at all. I've tried every single combination of using a 9v or any type of battery pack. Absolutely nothing will fit into this world's smallest cavity I've ever seen. The absolute only way this can work is doing some routing.



Crap. If there is no hope for the mkII then then the mkI is definitely out.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Arkon said:


> Does the mkI have coil split function?



It sure does.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Bolt on is $3,500.


----------



## TedintheShed

Crap. I can only imaging the NT is gonna be $4k + then. I was hoping it would come in at $3500

Back to plan B, maybe. 




MattThePenguin said:


> Bolt on is $3,500.


----------



## possumkiller

MattThePenguin said:


> Bolt on is $3,500.


Not even a neck through? They must be insane... 

Looks like any other Korean made veneer top guitar. For $3500 I could go literally anywhere. I could custom order a Vik, Decibel, BRJ, Sherman, Kiesel or any of a host of other boutique builders and come out cheaper.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> Not even a neck through? They must be insane...
> 
> Looks like any other Korean made veneer top guitar. For $3500 I could go literally anywhere. I could custom order a Vik, Decibel, BRJ, Sherman, Kiesel or any of a host of other boutique builders and come out cheaper.



I know you aren't serious, but there is a neck-thru version coming out.


----------



## Zado

I believe that's mrsp?


----------



## Kwert

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know you aren't serious, but there is a neck-thru version coming out.




I think that's his dig at people complaining in the Chapman thread about the price of their new British Standard line.


----------



## possumkiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know you aren't serious, but there is a neck-thru version coming out.


Yeah I'm actually foaming at the ass for that new MkIII bolt on. I've always dreamed about a guitar with the thin body of an Ibanez S but the outline shape of an RG. This is pretty close. The normal open coil pickups have turned me back on to trying Fishmans. The bridge looks super comfortable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kwert said:


> I think that's his dig at people complaining in the Chapman thread about the price of their new British Standard line.



Yes I know. I saw it and even replied to him. 

And I agree with the Fishmans. I hope the open-coil option becomes standard and not just a high-end option.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Zado said:


> I believe that's mrsp?



I sure hope so

That would make it less expensive than the Nick Johnston sig... highly unlikely


----------



## lewis

surely anyone on the planet would rather get a unique custom build to them for that money or less?

Never really understood the luxury of having someone else's signature design.
$3500 could get you an unreal custom build. A complete 1 off bad ass guitar.

these super expensive production guitars I dont know...I just dont understand their appeal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Because if it has the specs that you already like, why deal with the wait of getting a custom?


----------



## TedintheShed

lewis said:


> surely anyone on the planet would rather get a unique custom build to them for that money or less?
> 
> Never really understood the luxury of having someone else's signature design.
> $3500 could get you an unreal custom build. A complete 1 off bad ass guitar.
> 
> these super expensive production guitars I dont know...I just dont understand their appeal.



A Masterworks Schecter starts at $5k


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because if it has the specs that you already like, why deal with the wait of getting a custom?


Yes but ultimately your still playing Keith Merrows guitar...not the hehasthejazzhands model that you would want for 3500 right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

lewis said:


> Yes but ultimately your still playing Keith Merrows guitar...not the hehasthejazzhands model that you would want for 3500 right?



The Keith Merrow sig isn't to my taste... So I'd get a PRS Mark Tremonti Core model instead. 

Plus as said above... a Schecter CS starts at WAAAY higher than 3.5k.


----------



## possumkiller

lewis said:


> Yes but ultimately your still playing Keith Merrows guitar...not the hehasthejazzhands model that you would want for 3500 right?


Which custom shop are you ordering a 3.5k guitar from?
The last time I got an ESP custom quote for a bare bones solid finish M7 it was 5.6k.
Gibson will start at 4k.
Not sure about Jackson but I heard it was pretty high as well. 
BC Rich custom prices are laughably high.
Mayones custom order will be more than 3.5k.
Pretty sure a Daemoness will set you back at least that much plus a couple of years.


----------



## cardinal

I always read on here about how you could order an awesome, totally custom guitar for ~$3k. From who? Schecter seems around $5. Jackson/Charvel won’t even take a custom order. Ibanez won’t either. PRS is ~$11k. 

You could go with a less-well-known builder, but there’s huge risk of even getting the guitar and even if you get it, will it actually be built right and built well?


----------



## Mathemagician

People will quote #’s a decade old from luthiers that are now established and have standardized their pricing toward the $4.5k+ range and act like they can “just order a custom” for $3k.

You can maybe buy someone else’s used stock mayones or something if you’re not picky. 

The flip side, I don’t understand the hate for sig guitars. If someone specs out a great looking guitar with really popular/desirable specs people WON’T buy that, but would totally buy it if it was a “standard” production model.

As far as I’m concerned, unless someone puts a giant cockaroach or band logo on a model, it’s basically a new run with new specs.


----------



## lewis

I was quoted around the 2k mark £ for a custom waghorn when i played on one and asked the owner about prices (he works for them)
Waghorn put out some stunning work. So yeah it is possible.


----------



## lewis

cardinal said:


> I always read on here about how you could order an awesome, totally custom guitar for ~$3k. From who? Schecter seems around $5. Jackson/Charvel won’t even take a custom order. Ibanez won’t either. PRS is ~$11k.
> 
> You could go with a less-well-known builder, but there’s huge risk of even getting the guitar and even if you get it, will it actually be built right and built well?


Schecter are only $5?
Sweet. Order 10


----------



## Zado

More to that, ordering a CS made to your specs instrument that at the end of the day might work, sound, play, feel the way you dream is not that easy too. And I'm not even talkin about players that have no idea what radius is (which are way more than you'd expect).
It's not like "yeah lets throw some fishman/bk ragna, hipshot bridge n tunarz, swamp ash body, 800 pieces multi laminate exotic neck, fanned true temperament SS fretz and generic modern supastrat shape n fade finizh at some skilled luthier = instant dream geetar mothafuka".


----------



## Soya

Zado said:


> _"Had a great meeting with Hartley Peavey. What a ledge. 2018 is getting interesting!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Sweet, so now instead of one botched sig amp release from Peavey, now we get two.


----------



## Koryv86

Guys...any news about the new schecter km-7 mkiii from NAMM? I'm checking youtube every hour if there is any new videos about them however so far nothing.


----------



## Zado




----------



## MattThePenguin

If I had the money to spend, I would still pay it. I really want a model with the same hardware and high quality construction closer to $2,000. $2,500 the highest I think I could ever go. I'd be down for a black one without a thick top, as beautiful as they are. If the Korean ones still have the same bridge with the brass block then I'll be happy. Everything else is so much easier to replace and make better over time, but the bridge is the most appealing part to me.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Mathemagician said:


> People will quote #’s a decade old from luthiers that are now established and have standardized their pricing toward the $4.5k+ range and act like they can “just order a custom” for $3k.
> 
> You can maybe buy someone else’s used stock mayones or something if you’re not picky.
> 
> The flip side, I don’t understand the hate for sig guitars. If someone specs out a great looking guitar with really popular/desirable specs people WON’T buy that, but would totally buy it if it was a “standard” production model.
> 
> As far as I’m concerned, unless someone puts a giant cockaroach or band logo on a model, it’s basically a new run with new specs.



Agreed, I love sig guitars. Just picked up something like my 20th one; everybody from Jim Root to Stef Carpenter. If they spec out something I’d really like to try that’s decently different from the company’s other offerings I’m on that shit. 

Mahogany body strat with super thin nitro finish and EMGs? Fuck yeah!
29.8” scale 8 string with only a bridge pickup? Yes please. 27” baritone 7 with a bridge and middle pickup? Yup, love it thanks for making one.

Think people get caught up in either being original or they’re a lot pickier than I am about guitars, and there’s nothing wrong with that. I just think that people that put a lot of time into their craft and then spend time spec’ing out a sig they actually use is cool as hell.


----------



## Mathemagician

Facts. Example: If the Sugizo horizon was a neck pickup it would be top of my list. As it stands i’d have to try one in person, as I haven’t jelled with middle pickups in the past.


----------



## TedintheShed

For me, I don't care. The KM-7 mk II was almost ideal. The neck is comfy, it was neck through and not finished in gloss or satin. The bridge was excellent as well. My only qualm was with the pickups, but a set of BKP will give that.

Oh, And a reverse in line headstock.


----------



## Vyn

Zado said:


> More to that, ordering a CS made to your specs instrument that at the end of the day might work, sound, play, feel the way you dream is not that easy too. And I'm not even talkin about players that have no idea what radius is (which are way more than you'd expect).
> It's not like "yeah lets throw some fishman/bk ragna, hipshot bridge n tunarz, swamp ash body, 800 pieces multi laminate exotic neck, fanned true temperament SS fretz and generic modern supastrat shape n fade finizh at some skilled luthier = instant dream geetar mothafuka".



Cannot smash the like button enough. This 100%.


----------



## Hollowway

Also, the majority of players throwing around big coin like that probably are gainfully employed and not hanging out online the same amount we are. (FWIW I am employed, too. ) So they probably don’t know about Drinkwater, Fast Guitars, Padalka, Skervesen, etc. 

And most people haven’t the foggiest idea what they want, in terms of specs.

The other thing is that Drinkwater, Fast Guitars, Padalka, Skervesen, etc. make it look a lot more safe, compared to adding Legator, BRJ, Siggery, Invictus, Acacia, S7G, etc. I whole heartedly agree that it’s better to get a full on custom the way you want it. But, even I don’t order customs anymore. I’ve lost enough money in guitars never been built that I could literally buy one of these $3500 axes with it.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Not sure if this has been shared before, overview of the NAMM 2018 line. Hopefully more in-detail reviews/demos will be uploaded in the next few days.


----------



## Quiet Coil

The more I see the more I think that there won’t be an import version of the Mk III. Honestly, I’m not sure why they would if they’re already incorporating the Fishman pups into the Mk II.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Noisy Humbucker said:


> The more I see the more I think that there won’t be an import version of the Mk III. Honestly, I’m not sure why they would if they’re already incorporating the Fishman pups into the Mk II.



Hopefully they do an import of the bolt on as well as the studio/neck through... At least that would give some more distinction between the versions.


----------



## TedintheShed

The MKII's can't be retrofitted with the new pickups. No place for the battery. I think that going to be the difference between the mk II and mk llll imports. I'd get a mk III if it had the bridge too, but if not I'm just getting some BKP for mine and call it a day for now.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Noisy Humbucker said:


> The more I see the more I think that there won’t be an import version of the Mk III. Honestly, I’m not sure why they would if they’re already incorporating the Fishman pups into the Mk II.



Keith has confirmed an import model in the works.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

As well as a 6 string.


----------



## cip 123

TedintheShed said:


> The MKII's can't be retrofitted with the new pickups.


The New MKII's come with his fishmans though, so there will be some place for battery or charger.


----------



## Arkon

By the end of the videos it show the old km 7's with updated pickups, so they have the fishmans O.O


----------



## TedintheShed

Yeah. Those are also going to be calles the mk IIIs if I read Keith's post correctly.


----------



## cip 123

TedintheShed said:


> Yeah. Those are also going to be calles the mk IIIs if I read Keith's post correctly.


I thought the MKIII was just going to have an import model.

Bit confusing if theres a MKIII and a MKIII thats actually a MKII...see?


----------



## TedintheShed

No. The MKIII is the next generation of Keith's guitar line. There will be imports and USA made both bolt on and neck through. They all will have his new signature pickups, from what I understand.

Not sure of they all have the solid wenge neck (relatively), but that would be sweet.



cip 123 said:


> I thought the MKIII was just going to have an import model.
> 
> Bit confusing if theres a MKIII and a MKIII thats actually a MKII...see?


----------



## cip 123

Yes and the MKIII is the next generation of his line, a new shape.

The MKII is just getting an update, wouldn't be a great Signature if they still used Duncans when he's switched.


----------



## theicon2125

Curt said:


> Open coil fishman pickups... That appear that they would fit in any old 7 string pickup route. This pleases me.



My thoughts exactly. So long DActivators


----------



## TedintheShed

theicon2125 said:


> My thoughts exactly. So long DActivators



Unfortunately it appears you can't on the mknII. No place to put the battery


----------



## theicon2125

TedintheShed said:


> Unfortunately it appears you can't on the mknII. No place to put the battery



I was thinking about putting them in my LTD. I think it has space but I'll check before I go order anything.


----------



## Arkon

Any ETA on the mkIII?


----------



## Albake21

Arkon said:


> Any ETA on the mkIII?


Which one, the USA or Korean model? The USA ones are already taking orders if I'm not mistaken and we have no info on the Korean made ones, if they are are being made at all.


----------



## Arkon

I mean the "cheap" ones .
It seems like they are shrouded in mistery. Probably they haven't even been finalized yet.
Let's hope we get demos comparing the new pickups to the old seymour duncan.


----------



## Albake21

Arkon said:


> I mean the "cheap" ones .
> It seems like they are shrouded in mistery. Probably they haven't even been finalized yet.
> Let's hope we get demos comparing the new pickups to the old seymour duncan.


Lol well we have no info on them. Hell I don't think we even have confirmation they will even happen (although I'm sure they will). I also would love to hear a comparison between the new Fishman's and SD.

Does anyone know if we at least have any release date on the KM Fishman's?


----------



## Arkon

Albake21 said:


> Lol well we have no info on them. Hell I don't think we even have confirmation they will even happen (although I'm sure they will). I also would love to hear a comparison between the new Fishman's and SD.
> 
> Does anyone know if we at least have any release date on the KM Fishman's?



It's actually confirmed they'll be released.



Arkon said:


> By the end of the videos it show the old km 7's with updated pickups, so they have the fishmans O.O




We don't know whether they'll be called mkIII, but the guy said they will put the new pickupes in the old guitars. Still I find that strange.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Arkon

You've actually bought them?


----------



## Andromalia

If I wanted a strat, I'd want that one.


----------



## Zado

Arkon said:


> You've actually bought them?


In a parallel universe, yep!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Hey guys, Keith here. I can try to answer any questions you might have about the new guitars. I'll try to keep up! This thread is pretty deep at this point so I don't know how far I can go back but, I can clear this much up- 

There are 2 USA models - Pro (bolt-on version) and Studio (neck-thru). It comes in 2 colors as of now, which are Trans Satin Black Pearl, and Blue Crimson Satin. The differences between the Pro and Studio are:


Pro - Bolt on neck, Flame top, standard 9v box to power the Fishman pickups. 
Studio - Neck thru, Burl Maple top, Fishman jack with Lithium recharge system. 

These will _definitely _be carried over into the Diamond Series import line mid-year. They've already started prototyping. So, there will be affordable versions. As of right now, even the hardware specs are the same for both MIK models. Only difference is that they're import guitars. The build is fairly complex, and that's why we had to start this in the Custom Shop. I spent _months _at the USA shop working directly with them on these to get them ironed out. I couldn't be happier with how they turned out. There's a lot of "firsts" on these guitars for Schecter USA. They hadn't made production neck-thru guitars until now. John Gaudesi handled all of the CNC and builds, and will likely be the only guy building the USA guitars. He's going to work directly with the shop overseas to ensure these turn out the way they were envisioned. 

In addition, there will be a _very _affordable, entry level MKIII with very basic hardware and woods. This is aimed more at the beginner/hobbyist and will likely just be a solid color. Same body lines and all that. We're aiming for a $400-$600 price point on that one. That would make a good first 7-string, or a backup guitar. Something you can fully beat on and not feel guilty that when you ding it up. Take it to the beach, throw it in your back seat without a case, never change the strings. You know the type. 

We're also working on a potential Evertune MKIII import, but we still have some work to do on that. we met with Evertune at NAMM and got the ball rolling on it. It'll be the first production Schecter with that bridge. 

As you probably saw in the video above, the previous import models now feature my Custom Fishman pickups. 

All of these guitars will be available in 6-string as well. Most likely lefty versions will be available. Big year for the line. 

They're finishing up a Trans Black USA Studio today, you'll prob see some pics of that very soon. I was down at Schecter yesterday when Chewy was painting it. Looks bonkers. 

Dealers went nuts for these at NAMM, so you'll probably start seeing them pop up at boutique stores pretty soon. I think Drum City got 2 of the first 4. I stole the other 2 from the NAMM show for myself, haha. 

Let me know if there's anything specific you would like to know, and I'll do my best to answer. Glad you guys are stoked on it. I sure AF am. 

-KM


----------



## Albake21

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Hey guys, Keith here. I can try to answer any questions you might have about the new guitars. I'll try to keep up! This thread is pretty deep at this point so I don't know how far I can go back but, I can clear this much up-
> 
> There are 2 USA models - Pro (bolt-on version) and Studio (neck-thru). It comes in 2 colors as of now, which are Trans Satin Black Pearl, and Blue Crimson Satin. The differences between the Pro and Studio are:
> 
> 
> Pro - Bolt on neck, Flame top, standard 9v box to power the Fishman pickups.
> Studio - Neck thru, Burl Maple top, Fishman jack with Lithium recharge system.
> 
> These will _definitely _be carried over into the Diamond Series import line mid-year. They've already started prototyping. So, there will be affordable versions. As of right now, even the hardware specs are the same for both MIK models. Only difference is that they're import guitars. The build is fairly complex, and that's why we had to start this in the Custom Shop. I spent _months _at the USA shop working directly with them on these to get them ironed out. I couldn't be happier with how they turned out. There's a lot of "firsts" on these guitars for Schecter USA. They hadn't made production neck-thru guitars until now. John Gaudesi handled all of the CNC and builds, and will likely be the only guy building the USA guitars. He's going to work directly with the shop overseas to ensure these turn out the way they were envisioned.
> 
> In addition, there will be a _very _affordable, entry level MKIII with very basic hardware and woods. This is aimed more at the beginner/hobbyist and will likely just be a solid color. Same body lines and all that. We're aiming for a $400-$600 price point on that one. That would make a good first 7-string, or a backup guitar. Something you can fully beat on and not feel guilty that when you ding it up. Take it to the beach, throw it in your back seat without a case, never change the strings. You know the type.
> 
> We're also working on a potential Evertune MKIII import, but we still have some work to do on that. we met with Evertune at NAMM and got the ball rolling on it. It'll be the first production Schecter with that bridge.
> 
> As you probably saw in the video above, the previous import models now feature my Custom Fishman pickups.
> 
> All of these guitars will be available in 6-string as well. Most likely lefty versions will be available. Big year for the line.
> 
> They're finishing up a Trans Black USA Studio today, you'll prob see some pics of that very soon. I was down at Schecter yesterday when Chewy was painting it. Looks bonkers.
> 
> Dealers went nuts for these at NAMM, so you'll probably start seeing them pop up at boutique stores pretty soon. I think Drum City got 2 of the first 4. I stole the other 2 from the NAMM show for myself, haha.
> 
> Let me know if there's anything specific you would like to know, and I'll do my best to answer. Glad you guys are stoked on it. I sure AF am.
> 
> -KM


Hey Keith! Awesome to see you here and really appreciate you answering these questions. My KM7 is my all time favorite 7 string guitar so I am 100% buying a MKIII Korean made version. What will the wood choice be for the Korean made ones, hopefully the same?

Also any word on when your Fishman's will release and how they compare to the Sentient/Nazgul? Thank you!


----------



## theicon2125

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Hey guys, Keith here. I can try to answer any questions you might have about the new guitars. I'll try to keep up! This thread is pretty deep at this point so I don't know how far I can go back but, I can clear this much up-
> 
> There are 2 USA models - Pro (bolt-on version) and Studio (neck-thru). It comes in 2 colors as of now, which are Trans Satin Black Pearl, and Blue Crimson Satin. The differences between the Pro and Studio are:
> 
> 
> Pro - Bolt on neck, Flame top, standard 9v box to power the Fishman pickups.
> Studio - Neck thru, Burl Maple top, Fishman jack with Lithium recharge system.
> 
> These will _definitely _be carried over into the Diamond Series import line mid-year. They've already started prototyping. So, there will be affordable versions. As of right now, even the hardware specs are the same for both MIK models. Only difference is that they're import guitars. The build is fairly complex, and that's why we had to start this in the Custom Shop. I spent _months _at the USA shop working directly with them on these to get them ironed out. I couldn't be happier with how they turned out. There's a lot of "firsts" on these guitars for Schecter USA. They hadn't made production neck-thru guitars until now. John Gaudesi handled all of the CNC and builds, and will likely be the only guy building the USA guitars. He's going to work directly with the shop overseas to ensure these turn out the way they were envisioned.
> 
> In addition, there will be a _very _affordable, entry level MKIII with very basic hardware and woods. This is aimed more at the beginner/hobbyist and will likely just be a solid color. Same body lines and all that. We're aiming for a $400-$600 price point on that one. That would make a good first 7-string, or a backup guitar. Something you can fully beat on and not feel guilty that when you ding it up. Take it to the beach, throw it in your back seat without a case, never change the strings. You know the type.
> 
> We're also working on a potential Evertune MKIII import, but we still have some work to do on that. we met with Evertune at NAMM and got the ball rolling on it. It'll be the first production Schecter with that bridge.
> 
> As you probably saw in the video above, the previous import models now feature my Custom Fishman pickups.
> 
> All of these guitars will be available in 6-string as well. Most likely lefty versions will be available. Big year for the line.
> 
> They're finishing up a Trans Black USA Studio today, you'll prob see some pics of that very soon. I was down at Schecter yesterday when Chewy was painting it. Looks bonkers.
> 
> Dealers went nuts for these at NAMM, so you'll probably start seeing them pop up at boutique stores pretty soon. I think Drum City got 2 of the first 4. I stole the other 2 from the NAMM show for myself, haha.
> 
> Let me know if there's anything specific you would like to know, and I'll do my best to answer. Glad you guys are stoked on it. I sure AF am.
> 
> -KM



Edit: kinda got ninja'd but I'll leave it.

When will Fishman be putting out the pickups for sale? I really appreciate that they use the Dimarzio style tabs so I don't have to route the guitar I want to put them in.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Albake21 said:


> Hey Keith! Awesome to see you here and really appreciate you answering these questions. My KM7 is my all time favorite 7 string guitar so I am 100% buying a MKIII Korean made version. What will the wood choice be for the Korean made ones, hopefully the same?
> 
> Also any word on when your Fishman's will release and how they compare to the Sentient/Nazgul? Thank you!



The woods on the MIK are slated to be exactly the same specs as the USA model. So yeah, wenge/purple heart necks on the MIK! 

The Custom Fishman pickups were voiced _in _the MKIII. I'd say they have a somewhat similar vibe to the set you mentioned (I voiced those as well), but these are way more HD sounding to my ears. You can hear all the way to the pick no matter how much gain you're using. They have 3 different modes for a total of 9 voices. There's a sparkly and fat single coil voice, a vintage "78 Brown Sound" voice, and a modern high gain voice. They have the attack and bite of ceramic, but we achieved it with Alnico magnets, so they are warm and fat at the same time.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

theicon2125 said:


> Edit: kinda got ninja'd but I'll leave it.
> 
> When will Fishman be putting out the pickups for sale? I really appreciate that they use the Dimarzio style tabs so I don't have to route the guitar I want to put them in.



Literally any day now. They were announced at NAMM this past weekend, and apparently there was a lot of hype. So they won't wait around on it I'm sure.

Also- they're making them in 6, 7, and 8 string.


----------



## Albake21

I


DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> The woods on the MIK are slated to be exactly the same specs as the USA model. So yeah, wenge/purple heart necks on the MIK!
> 
> The Custom Fishman pickups were voiced _in _the MKIII. I'd say they have a somewhat similar vibe to the set you mentioned (I voiced those as well), but these are way more HD sounding to my ears. You can hear all the way to the pick no matter how much gain you're using. They have 3 different modes for a total of 9 voices. There's a sparkly and fat single coil voice, a vintage "78 Brown Sound" voice, and a modern high gain voice. They have the attack and bite of ceramic, but we achieved it with Alnico magnets, so they are warm and fat at the same time.


 Think you just made me the happiest guitar player on SSO... I'm so happy to hear about the same woods used in the Korean model. I've never bought a brand new guitar day 1 until now.


----------



## TedintheShed

Thank you Keith for chiming in!

Do you know what the price point of the USA production models will be?

Thanks,
Ted



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Hey guys, Keith here. I can try to answer any questions you might have about the new guitars. I'll try to keep up! This thread is pretty deep at this point so I don't know how far I can go back but, I can clear this much up-
> 
> There are 2 USA models - Pro (bolt-on version) and Studio (neck-thru). It comes in 2 colors as of now, which are Trans Satin Black Pearl, and Blue Crimson Satin. The differences between the Pro and Studio are:
> 
> 
> Pro - Bolt on neck, Flame top, standard 9v box to power the Fishman pickups.
> Studio - Neck thru, Burl Maple top, Fishman jack with Lithium recharge system.
> 
> These will _definitely _be carried over into the Diamond Series import line mid-year. They've already started prototyping. So, there will be affordable versions. As of right now, even the hardware specs are the same for both MIK models. Only difference is that they're import guitars. The build is fairly complex, and that's why we had to start this in the Custom Shop. I spent _months _at the USA shop working directly with them on these to get them ironed out. I couldn't be happier with how they turned out. There's a lot of "firsts" on these guitars for Schecter USA. They hadn't made production neck-thru guitars until now. John Gaudesi handled all of the CNC and builds, and will likely be the only guy building the USA guitars. He's going to work directly with the shop overseas to ensure these turn out the way they were envisioned.
> 
> In addition, there will be a _very _affordable, entry level MKIII with very basic hardware and woods. This is aimed more at the beginner/hobbyist and will likely just be a solid color. Same body lines and all that. We're aiming for a $400-$600 price point on that one. That would make a good first 7-string, or a backup guitar. Something you can fully beat on and not feel guilty that when you ding it up. Take it to the beach, throw it in your back seat without a case, never change the strings. You know the type.
> 
> We're also working on a potential Evertune MKIII import, but we still have some work to do on that. we met with Evertune at NAMM and got the ball rolling on it. It'll be the first production Schecter with that bridge.
> 
> As you probably saw in the video above, the previous import models now feature my Custom Fishman pickups.
> 
> All of these guitars will be available in 6-string as well. Most likely lefty versions will be available. Big year for the line.
> 
> They're finishing up a Trans Black USA Studio today, you'll prob see some pics of that very soon. I was down at Schecter yesterday when Chewy was painting it. Looks bonkers.
> 
> Dealers went nuts for these at NAMM, so you'll probably start seeing them pop up at boutique stores pretty soon. I think Drum City got 2 of the first 4. I stole the other 2 from the NAMM show for myself, haha.
> 
> Let me know if there's anything specific you would like to know, and I'll do my best to answer. Glad you guys are stoked on it. I sure AF am.
> 
> -KM


----------



## Albake21

TedintheShed said:


> Thank Keith for chiming in!
> 
> Do you know what the price point of the USA production models will be?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ted


Also curious to know the price of the MIK ones?


----------



## Smoked Porter

I know you said the import MK-III as of right now is pretty much the same specwise besides not being MIA, but is it going to have the same new kickass headstock?


----------



## Restarted

Wenge purpleheart necks on the Korean models? Looks like I'm gonna have a KM collection. I love my MK2 and getting a guitar that's kinda like it but with different pickups and a different neck sounds fun.

p.s really bummed I missed your seminar in Jordan back in June


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

TedintheShed said:


> Thank Keith for chiming in!
> 
> Do you know what the price point of the USA production models will be?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ted



I'm not exactly sure yet, unfortunately. I'm also not sure I'm allowed to post that kind of stuff here without getting flagged by an admin. I don't really want to be a sales guy about it anyway. I just want to make cool guitars  . I'm happy to answer any questions about the guitars, but when it comes to pricing and sales, that's all Schecter. I do know they did their best to make them as affordable as they could without cutting any corners. 

You know who definitely has pricing and has some on order? Drum City, Red Dragon Guitars, Axe Palace, and Holiday Music (China). I think any Schecter dealer can get you a quote. I even heard Guitar Center wants to order some of the USA models.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Smoked Porter said:


> I know you said the import MK-III as of right now is pretty much the same specwise besides not being MIA, but is it going to have the same new kickass headstock?



For sure, the same body, neck and headstock geometry as the USA. I wouldn't have it any other way. I got to design my own shape for this model, as opposed to modifying existing Schecter shapes. Those details are what make it the MKIII KM


----------



## TedintheShed

Okay, I can understand that. I have my Sweetwater rep with his ear to the ground. I already shot a message to Schecter requesting the info.

I'm just want to know because I have a budget I'll need to work around.

Thanks Keith!



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I'm not exactly sure yet, unfortunately. I'm also not sure I'm allowed to post that kind of stuff here without getting flagged by an admin. I don't really want to be a sales guy about it anyway. I just want to make cool guitars  . I'm happy to answer any questions about the guitars, but when it comes to pricing and sales, that's all Schecter. I do know they did their best to make them as affordable as they could without cutting any corners.
> 
> You know who definitely has pricing and has some on order? Drum City, Red Dragon Guitars, Axe Palace, and Holiday Music (China). I think any Schecter dealer can get you a quote. I even heard Guitar Center wants to order some of the USA models.


----------



## Albake21

TedintheShed said:


> Okay, I can understand that. I have my Sweetwater rep with his ear to the ground. I already shot a message to Schecter requesting the info.
> 
> I'm just want to know because I have a budget I'll need to work around.
> 
> Thanks Keith!


Ohh good thinking with your Sweetwater rep. I may send an email to mine. What did your rep tell you?


----------



## Smoked Porter

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> For sure, the same body, neck and headstock geometry as the USA. I wouldn't have it any other way. I got to design my own shape for this model, as opposed to modifying existing Schecter shapes. Those details are what make it the MKIII KM







Thanks for the info!


----------



## TedintheShed

Albake21 said:


> Ohh good thinking with your Sweetwater rep. I may send an email to mine. What did your rep tell you?



They have no word yet.


----------



## Arkon

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> There's a sparkly and fat single coil voice, a vintage "78 Brown Sound" voice, and a modern high gain voice. They have the attack and bite of ceramic, but we achieved it with Alnico magnets, so they are warm and fat at the same time.



If this were a sales pitch, this would be one of the best for me .

Please make sure Schecter makes the neck-through version for the import models too.


----------



## Koryv86

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Hey guys, Keith here. I can try to answer any questions you might have about the new guitars. I'll try to keep up! This thread is pretty deep at this point so I don't know how far I can go back but, I can clear this much up-
> 
> There are 2 USA models - Pro (bolt-on version) and Studio (neck-thru). It comes in 2 colors as of now, which are Trans Satin Black Pearl, and Blue Crimson Satin. The differences between the Pro and Studio are:
> 
> 
> Pro - Bolt on neck, Flame top, standard 9v box to power the Fishman pickups.
> Studio - Neck thru, Burl Maple top, Fishman jack with Lithium recharge system.
> 
> These will _definitely _be carried over into the Diamond Series import line mid-year. They've already started prototyping. So, there will be affordable versions. As of right now, even the hardware specs are the same for both MIK models. Only difference is that they're import guitars. The build is fairly complex, and that's why we had to start this in the Custom Shop. I spent _months _at the USA shop working directly with them on these to get them ironed out. I couldn't be happier with how they turned out. There's a lot of "firsts" on these guitars for Schecter USA. They hadn't made production neck-thru guitars until now. John Gaudesi handled all of the CNC and builds, and will likely be the only guy building the USA guitars. He's going to work directly with the shop overseas to ensure these turn out the way they were envisioned.
> 
> In addition, there will be a _very _affordable, entry level MKIII with very basic hardware and woods. This is aimed more at the beginner/hobbyist and will likely just be a solid color. Same body lines and all that. We're aiming for a $400-$600 price point on that one. That would make a good first 7-string, or a backup guitar. Something you can fully beat on and not feel guilty that when you ding it up. Take it to the beach, throw it in your back seat without a case, never change the strings. You know the type.
> 
> We're also working on a potential Evertune MKIII import, but we still have some work to do on that. we met with Evertune at NAMM and got the ball rolling on it. It'll be the first production Schecter with that bridge.
> 
> As you probably saw in the video above, the previous import models now feature my Custom Fishman pickups.
> 
> All of these guitars will be available in 6-string as well. Most likely lefty versions will be available. Big year for the line.
> 
> They're finishing up a Trans Black USA Studio today, you'll prob see some pics of that very soon. I was down at Schecter yesterday when Chewy was painting it. Looks bonkers.
> 
> Dealers went nuts for these at NAMM, so you'll probably start seeing them pop up at boutique stores pretty soon. I think Drum City got 2 of the first 4. I stole the other 2 from the NAMM show for myself, haha.
> 
> Let me know if there's anything specific you would like to know, and I'll do my best to answer. Glad you guys are stoked on it. I sure AF am.
> 
> -KM



Hi Keith!
Can you give us an ETA for the KMIII evertune version? Great work on the new line! Congrats!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Koryv86 said:


> Hi Keith! Thank
> 
> 
> Hi Keith!
> Can you give us an ETA for the KMIII evertune version? Great work on the new line! Congrats!



Most likely October of this year. The MIK stuff takes considerable time and that's pretty far back on the list at the moment.


----------



## Koryv86

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Most likely October of this year. The MIK stuff takes considerable time and that's pretty far back on the list at the moment.



Thanks. No worries...I'm patient.


----------



## Zado

After all Keith has said, I m not expecting anyone here saying "yeah looks rad BUT..''. We're talking about badass stuff for someone into modern metal, specs are really over the top.



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> vintage "78 Brown Sound" voice,



I'm phaked.


----------



## zarg

very stoked to hear this! I will most likely add the MiK or the super affordable one into my guitar collection, as I need a really good seven and my budget isn't that big.

When does that entry level model release? Mid year as well with Korean one? I'm guessing it will come with regular passive house brand pickups?!


----------



## TedintheShed

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> For sure, the same body, neck and headstock geometry as the USA. I wouldn't have it any other way. I got to design my own shape for this model, as opposed to modifying existing Schecter shapes. Those details are what make it the MKIII KM



What bridge will the MiK mk llll's have?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

zarg said:


> very stoked to hear this! I will most likely add the MiK or the super affordable one into my guitar collection, as I need a really good seven and my budget isn't that big.
> 
> When does that entry level model come? Mid year as well as the Korean one? I'm guessing it will come with regular passive house brand pickups?!



It'll hit around the same time as the MIK models. That entry level model will be made in Indonesia. Oddly enough, some of the proto Schecters I saw recently were out of Indo and they were just as good if not better than the MIK models made at World. It'll have Schecter pickups that I voiced, but that doesn't mean it can't be upgraded


----------



## TedintheShed

Zado said:


> I'm phaked.



I feel the same way! Lol


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

TedintheShed said:


> What bridge will the MiK mk llll's have?



Trying for the same Hipshot as on the USA if cost allows. That thing is super comfortable and resonant. But if not, it'll be a classic Hipshot.


----------



## TedintheShed

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Trying for the same Hipshot as on the USA if cost allows. That thing is super comfortable and resonant. But if not, it'll be a classic Hipshot.



That would be incredible!


----------



## Zado

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> It'll hit around the same time as the MIK models. That entry level model will be made in Indonesia. Oddly enough, some of the proto Schecters I saw recently were out of Indo and they were just as good if not better than the MIK models made at World. It'll have Schecter pickups that I voiced, but that doesn't mean it can't be upgraded


As far as you know, is the Indo factory the same Ibanez is using? Or something different under Cort/Cortek ?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

TedintheShed said:


> That would be incredible!



In a meeting yesterday, the CEO of Schecter told me he'd like them to be identical in spec to the USA, only difference being where its made. MIK brings the cost WAY down from the Custom Shop (because having a guitar built by legends costs $$$) lol. There was some speculative MIK pricing and its in line with my previous models. So it should be pretty attainable.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Zado said:


> As far as you know, is the Indo factory the same Ibanez is using? Or something different under Cort/Cortek ?



Same factory that Ibby and many others use in Indonesia. They've really stepped up their game. Its actually the same company that owns World in Korea as well.


----------



## TedintheShed

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> In a meeting yesterday, the CEO of Schecter told me he'd like them to be identical in spec to the USA, only difference being where its made. MIK brings the cost WAY down from the Custom Shop (because having a guitar built by legends costs $$$) lol. There was some speculative MIK pricing and its in line with my previous models. So it should be pretty attainable.



My mk II is the best guitar I've ever seen at that price point. Incredible guitar- wish I could fit you signatures pups in to replace the SD's.


----------



## Zado

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Same factory that Ibby and many others use in Indonesia. They've really stepped up their game. Its actually the same company that owns World in Korea as well.


Thanks Keith, glad to know, tho I'm not an Ibanez fan some Premiums I've played were special quality wise, and WMI ownership make things even more reassuring.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

TedintheShed said:


> My mk II is the best guitar I've ever seen at that price point. Incredible guitar- wish I could fit you signatures pups in to replace the SD's.



Well I know for a fact they fit in the MKI, so they might retrofit in a MKII. I'm gonna attempt that here pretty soon and I'll let you know.


----------



## Curt

MIK model being released mid year, right about the time I'll be in the market for a new 7 since Im amp hunting at the moment. I couldn't be more hyped!


----------



## TedintheShed

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Well I know for a fact they fit in the MKI, so they might retrofit in a MKII. I'm gonna attempt that here pretty soon and I'll let you know.



Thanks for helping on old man out!


----------



## Quiet Coil

Here’s one for you Keith - when might we expect to start seeing the Fishman updated MkII’s for sale?

EDIT: Also, any new finishes (or dropping any old ones)?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Here’s one for you Keith - when might we expect to start seeing the Fishman updated MkII’s for sale?
> 
> EDIT: Also, any new finishes (or dropping any old ones)?



The MKII with the Fishman pickups was announced at NAMM, and they're available now. Might just take a minute for dealers to start getting them in. 

No new finishes at the moment on the MKI and MKII, and I don't think anything is being phased out yet. We have considered phasing out the MKI, but people still seem to really like them so Schecter keeps making them.


----------



## Quiet Coil

All of these options might be giving my DCM100 a run for it’s money!


----------



## Quiet Coil

Regarding your Fishman set:
1. Do you see the bridge and neck being sold separately at all?
2. How about availability in “soapbar” size?

Sure you see where I’m going with this...


----------



## Zado

Not sure if we'll see Keith in this topic again, we killed him with questions 

Pics from a friend


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Regarding your Fishman set:
> 1. Do you see the bridge and neck being sold separately at all?
> 2. How about availability in “soapbar” size?
> 
> Sure you see where I’m going with this...



I'm actually not sure, I guess it depends on if people buy the pickups and want those options. There's no reason they couldn't make them in soapbar or with covers. I opted for open coil because it was something they hadn't done yet and I like traditional looking pickups. I'll ask them and see what they say.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Don’t get me wrong- I love your choices for the layout, just makes it tricky for folks with bricks to drop yours in and try them out!

EDIT: I’m still waiting for Fishman to put out their 8-string soap bars in white! Considering that this whole division of their company is so new I’d say they’ve diversified quite a bit already!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So it looks like Keith Merrow's sig Fishmans are actually gonna be based on the Classic series pickups. The neck pickup will pretty much be a stock Classic neck, and the bridge will be a slightly modified Classic bridge. So you're gonna be getting a PAF-y Voice 1, and a JB-y Voice 2. 

Kinda funny, I was expecting a Modern or Willie set tweaked to sound like the Nazgul/Sentient set.


----------



## dirtool

Hello Keith, will the entry level MKIII with stainless steel frets? And bolt-on only?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So it looks like Keith Merrow's sig Fishmans are actually gonna be based on the Classic series pickups. The neck pickup will pretty much be a stock Classic neck, and the bridge will be a slightly modified Classic bridge. So you're gonna be getting a PAF-y Voice 1, and a JB-y Voice 2.
> 
> Kinda funny, I was expecting a Modern or Willie set tweaked to sound like the Nazgul/Sentient set.



The bridge sounds nothing like a JB and it's way more than slightly modified.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> The bridge sounds nothing like a JB and it's way more than slightly modified.



Ah, I was just going by what I read here. @ :40



And when I try my Fluence Classic, I do get some of that JB feel. So thats where my impression came from.

But if it's similar to the Classic, but voiced to be more modern metal friendly, then I really need to check out those pickups. I love voice 1 of the Classics, but Voice 2 could be a bit tighter in the low end.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ah, I was just going by what I read here. @ :40
> 
> 
> 
> And when I try my Fluence Classic, I do get some of that JB feel. So thats where my impression came from.
> 
> But if it's similar to the Classic, but voiced to be more modern metal friendly, then I really need to check out those pickups. I love voice 1 of the Classics, but Voice 2 could be a bit tighter in the low end.




Yeah I'm assuming the wording on that was a little rushed. The pickups weren't finished until right before NAMM. I didn't actually get to see the finished product until I went to their NAMM booth, haha. But, there's a lot more going on with these pickups than it seems. The way the Fishman tech works leaves it open to voicing them pretty much any way you want. But, we added custom "voicing plates" and programming to these that make them pretty different from any of their production models. As I mentioned earlier, the bridge pickup has 3 different flavors- fat and glassy single coil, a vintage "78 Brown Sound", and a modern high gain voice modeled after some silver-wound passive pickups I designed and used on the Alluvial album. We took that vibe and went even further with it, making them even more transparent and 3D. So, for the bridge, its vastly different than an off-the-shelf Classic Fluence. The starting point for voicing it was a ridiculously expensive custom bridge pickup, we just arrived at it by using the Classic platform and heavily modifying it. With the neck pickup, I liked the sound of the Classic, but we did a lot of tweaking to make it blend better with the bridge and gave it a more modern sound. It is a bit like a Sentient, but even better to my ears. 

We used silver wound pickups as a starting point for both neck and bridge. So, they're pretty modern sounding.


----------



## cip 123

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> No new finishes at the moment on the MKI and MKII, and I don't think anything is being phased out yet. We have considered phasing out the MKI, but people still seem to really like them so Schecter keeps making them.



Yea I love the MKI look more than the MKII to be honest, the white trans is just killer!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So the Fishmans are able to imitate the sound of different wire material? Or are the PCBs silver-printed?

But that sounds intriguing as fuck. I might wanna check these out for sure. I was gonna check out the KsE, Devy, or Abasi set since I wanted a PAF and Metal pickup all in one, but this sounds right up my alley.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

cip 123 said:


> Yea I love the MKI look more than the MKII to be honest, the white trans is just killer!



That finish was an absolute nightmare at first. It was a bit ambitious. The early ones turned yellow-ish after about a year. They changed it almost immediately, but a handful of the early ones, including my proto guitars, have a "vintage white" tint to them. Once they amended the finish, they got a lot more consistent. That's one of the toughest finishes to get right. There's a lot of variables to it. That's why I didn't do any of the later models in trans white. We might bring it back on a USA model at some point though


----------



## cip 123

I like that it turns a little darker, I played a used one in a guitar store once, it was going glossy in places and a little yellow, the pickup finish was wearing real good too, proper played guitar. Just didn't have the money or I woulda had it!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So the Fishmans are able to imitate the sound of different wire material? Or are the PCBs silver-printed?



Voicing a Fluence is completely different than voicing a wound passive pickup. The technology is on a different level than anything else out there, and that's why I was so on board with it. Basically, they hook you up to a computer running custom software that analyzes the frequencies and response (all the way down to response time, or "sag"). When it comes to tweaking the Fluence, they can "write" the changes in real-time and update the firmware within the pickup, instantly. With a standard passive, you would wind one, install it, try it out... wind another, then eventually settle on _good enough. _With the Fluence, you can really split hairs and get it _exactly _the way it needs to be very quickly. So, we matched tones I already loved, then took it even further and fine tuned it for these pickups. For what I like, they're absolutely perfect. I didn't have to settle on anything.

I voiced these in one night with Frank Falbo at Tosin Abasi's home studio. That process would have taken months with a standard passive (trust me, I've done it many times haha).


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

cip 123 said:


> I like that it turns a little darker, I played a used one in a guitar store once, it was going glossy in places and a little yellow, the pickup finish was wearing real good too, proper played guitar. Just didn't have the money or I woulda had it!



Yeah I personally love that, but not everyone feels the same way. The guitar I recorded the Conquering Dystopia album with was one of the first trans white proto guitars. It is off white now and looks extremely worn and played. To me, that gives it character and makes it special. Most people want a guitar that looks new _forever, _though.


----------



## cip 123

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Yeah I personally love that, but not everyone feels the same way. The guitar I recorded the Conquering Dystopia album with was one of the first trans white proto guitars. It is off white now and looks extremely worn and played. To me, that gives it character and makes it special. Most people want a guitar that looks new _forever, _though.


Post pics I'd love to see it man!

I get gloss looks really nice, but I want my guitars to age, I'd much rather have scuffs and worn paint than the chips gloss get.


----------



## sezna

that new headstock looks sick


----------



## Albake21

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Voicing a Fluence is completely different than voicing a wound passive pickup. The technology is on a different level than anything else out there, and that's why I was so on board with it. Basically, they hook you up to a computer running custom software that analyzes the frequencies and response (all the way down to response time, or "sag"). When it comes to tweaking the Fluence, they can "write" the changes in real-time and update the firmware within the pickup, instantly. With a standard passive, you would wind one, install it, try it out... wind another, then eventually settle on _good enough. _With the Fluence, you can really split hairs and get it _exactly _the way it needs to be very quickly. So, we matched tones I already loved, then took it even further and fine tuned it for these pickups. For what I like, they're absolutely perfect. I didn't have to settle on anything.
> 
> I voiced these in one night with Frank Falbo at Tosin Abasi's home studio. That process would have taken months with a standard passive (trust me, I've done it many times haha).


So _that's _how it's done... I wen't to an Abasi/Fishman clinic here in Chicago and they were avoiding every possible way of explaining how it actually works. When ever someone asked, they would just talk about something else or basically say they couldn't tell how it was done. Very cool!

Too bad about the white MK1. I REALLY wanted an MK1 only because of the white, but ultimately I wen't with the MK2 because of the added/changed features. Definitely glad I did as I love it, but I still like the white. I think it would actually work really well with the MK3, but at least there is the grey one.

Speaking of MK3 colors, how many colors (and what are they?) will there be?


----------



## nistley

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> So, we matched tones I already loved, then took it even further and fine tuned it for these pickups. For what I like, they're absolutely perfect. I didn't have to settle on anything..



How would you compare these to Tosins set? Is the single sound not as chimy? Could you say if the 'metal' voice is at all compressed like an active? Also, I know this is very tangential, but is there any change Fluence will start making others 'open coil'? Anyway, congratulations on breaking new grounds, and it's really awesome to read the detail of your answers here, it's really cool  Thank you!


----------



## SnowfaLL

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Voicing a Fluence is completely different than voicing a wound passive pickup. The technology is on a different level than anything else out there, and that's why I was so on board with it. Basically, they hook you up to a computer running custom software that analyzes the frequencies and response (all the way down to response time, or "sag"). When it comes to tweaking the Fluence, they can "write" the changes in real-time and update the firmware within the pickup, instantly. With a standard passive, you would wind one, install it, try it out... wind another, then eventually settle on _good enough. _With the Fluence, you can really split hairs and get it _exactly _the way it needs to be very quickly. So, we matched tones I already loved, then took it even further and fine tuned it for these pickups. For what I like, they're absolutely perfect. I didn't have to settle on anything.
> 
> I voiced these in one night with Frank Falbo at Tosin Abasi's home studio. That process would have taken months with a standard passive (trust me, I've done it many times haha).



Damn that sounds really awesome.. wish it was something they could do for us normal guys for a fee (say $500 a set or so) - I've tried so many damn pickups over the years and just can't find the right bridge for me. That would be great to find "my sound" finally.. hope fishman custom shop is an option in the future somehow.

Also Keith, gotta just commend how awesome your MKI is with the trans white top as discussed recently.. Its one of my fav guitars, and actually kinda made my Aristides 070 disappointing.. What I mean is, I just picked up the MKI for ~600 used and it felt/played/looked amazing, then getting my Aristides at $3000+, while it was "better quality", it was not even close to a $2400 difference.. I contemplated selling the Aristides and keeping the MKI even, and if I was in a worse financial state, I probably would. Keeping both for now though. Schecter is making some really quality production guitars for you, sadly I'm not in the market anymore but I see my MKI staying longer than most guitars in my stable.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


>


This is going to be the hardest wait I've ever experienced for the MIK ones...


----------



## wannabguitarist

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Voicing a Fluence is completely different than voicing a wound passive pickup. The technology is on a different level than anything else out there, and that's why I was so on board with it. Basically, they hook you up to a computer running custom software that analyzes the frequencies and response (all the way down to response time, or "sag"). When it comes to tweaking the Fluence, they can "write" the changes in real-time and update the firmware within the pickup, instantly. With a standard passive, you would wind one, install it, try it out... wind another, then eventually settle on _good enough. _With the Fluence, you can really split hairs and get it _exactly _the way it needs to be very quickly. So, we matched tones I already loved, then took it even further and fine tuned it for these pickups. For what I like, they're absolutely perfect. I didn't have to settle on anything.
> 
> I voiced these in one night with Frank Falbo at Tosin Abasi's home studio. That process would have taken months with a standard passive (trust me, I've done it many times haha).



F*ck. I gotta try a set of Fishmans.


----------



## Lemonbaby

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Basically, they hook you up to a computer running custom software that analyzes the frequencies and response (all the way down to response time, or "sag"). When it comes to tweaking the Fluence, they can "write" the changes in real-time and update the firmware within the pickup, instantly.


Interesting to hear, Fishman is making too much of a secret of the internals. So the voicings are based on SW configurable EQs of some kind. Does that mean there's only one hardware and just different firmwares for the classic/modern/signature PUs?


----------



## Albake21

Lemonbaby said:


> Interesting to hear, Fishman is making too much of a secret of the internals. So the voicings are based on SW configurable EQs of some kind. Does that mean there's only one hardware and just different firmwares for the classic/modern/signature PUs?


I don't think so because Keith said they started on the Classic's platform and then heavily tweaked it. Could be wrong though. It would be very weird if all of them were the exact same hardware wise.


----------



## nistley

Lemonbaby said:


> Interesting to hear, Fishman is making too much of a secret of the internals. So the voicings are based on SW configurable EQs of some kind. Does that mean there's only one hardware and just different firmwares for the classic/modern/signature PUs?



That can't be, there are different magnets, and different PCBs to do things that are probably impossible with firmware. The most I can see a chip do, besides post-signal EQ is change the number of individual "coil loops", and perhaps enable/disable resistors if they're on there are multiple per layers.

It's also possible they only have a few such programmable pickups, costing a lot more to make, but then take the the final configuration and translate it to mass produced boards that are easy to print. That would be similar to how FPGA chips are used to test chip designed before those are manufactured at scale.


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> This is going to be the hardest wait I've ever experienced for the MIK ones...


Get the MIA and have the problem solved


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Get the MIA and have the problem solved


If I could afford it, I absolutely would. Maybe if business' that have payment plans stock them I might go for it. How big of a difference are they? Obviously much nicer, but worth the extra money?


----------



## Lemonbaby

nistley said:


> That can't be, there are different magnets, and different PCBs to do things that are probably impossible with firmware. The most I can see a chip do, besides post-signal EQ is change the number of individual "coil loops", and perhaps enable/disable resistors if they're on there are multiple per layers.


From a signal processing point of view, I'd start with an flat “full spectrum“ PU output and filter it down to what I really want. Doesn't need more than a few op-amps plus coil/resistor networks that are routed with multiplexers - basically a SW controlled multiband parametric EQ. Not sure if that makes sense or I just started believing my own bullshit...


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> If I could afford it, I absolutely would. Maybe if business' that have payment plans stock them I might go for it. How big of a difference are they? Obviously much nicer, but worth the extra money?


I have both a MIA and a MIK Schecter. The MIK is a very nice guitar, has some issues but plays like a dream and sounds special.

The MIA is a totally different universe.


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> I have both a MIA and a MIK Schecter. The MIK is a very nice guitar, has some issues but plays like a dream and sounds special.
> 
> The MIA is a totally different universe.


What makes it play "like a dream"? It's just a massive jump in price.


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> What makes it play "like a dream"? It's just a massive jump in price.




I have had 2 MIK Schecters ranked in the best playing guitars I've owned. My MIA Schecter Custom shop is simply a different level. It's hard to put it in to words other than that. It's build exceptionally well, and just something about it's playability gets me.

It's different for everyone, people have their own brands, but with the MIA Schecter I've found where I wanna be, it's perfect for me.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

I can't comment much more on the Fluence tech, Mainly because I don't know much more about it, but I'm also probably not supposed to. It's pretty cutting edge in terms of guitar pickup development and nobody else is doing anything remotely close. Just know when they say it's something new, it really is in this case. You can only do so much with copper and magnets, but they have found a better way to make pickups.


----------



## Albake21

Hmm now you guys are making me do some major rethinking... Do we know the prices of these? Will the bolt on and neck through be priced differently?


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> What makes it play "like a dream"? It's just a massive jump in price.





cip 123 said:


> I have had 2 MIK Schecters ranked in the best playing guitars I've owned. My MIA Schecter Custom shop is simply a different level. It's hard to put it in to words other than that. It's build exceptionally well, and just something about it's playability gets me.
> 
> It's different for everyone, people have their own brands, but with the MIA Schecter I've found where I wanna be, it's perfect for me.


Pretty much what cip said. My Hellraiser has a fantastic neck shape, and I sanded the neck (quite a lot actually) and for some reason the guitars started not only playing much better (extremely smooth and fast, like you'd expect), but also sounds somehow more resonant and "airy".

That said, the Traditional is just a better quality instrument.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Albake21 said:


> Hmm now you guys are making me do some major rethinking... Do we know the prices of these? Will the bolt on and neck through be priced differently?



The pro model is considerably less than the studio neck thru. But, it isn't any less awesome IMO. I have a Blue Crimson Pro here at my house that I like more than the original studio prototype. It's one of the nicest guitars I've ever played in my life.


----------



## Arkon

Hey Keith, I'm amazed at your patience to answer all these questions you've been flooded with .

...If I may ask another one, I would like to understand how your signature pickups sound. Which voicing did you use in the above video? Was it the modern high gain or the 78 brown sound? 
You've actually said that the final versions wasn't finalized just before namm, but which voicing does that video get close to?


----------



## Albake21

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> The pro model is considerably less than the studio neck thru. But, it isn't any less awesome IMO. I have a Blue Crimson Pro here at my house that I like more than the original studio prototype. It's one of the nicest guitars I've ever played in my life.


A few pages back the pro model was shown for $3500... And the studio is going to be considerably more then that? Unless that's MSRP, that's crazy expensive.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Albake21 said:


> A few pages back the pro model was shown for $3500... And the studio is going to be considerably more then that? Unless that's MSRP, that's crazy expensive.



That's not actually crazy at all for a USA Schecter.


----------



## ImNotAhab

cip 123 said:


> Post pics I'd love to see it man!
> I get gloss looks really nice, but I want my guitars to age, I'd much rather have scuffs and worn paint than the chips gloss get.









Former white KM7 for anyone interested.


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> A few pages back the pro model was shown for $3500... And the studio is going to be considerably more then that? Unless that's MSRP, that's crazy expensive.


That's quite a fair price really, at least as far as nowadays prices are concerned. To me a crazy expensive guitar is a 10k PRS Private stock. 

This one cost just as much,
https://reverb.com/item/1340890-tom-anderson-drop-top-7-string-guitar-cajun-red-to-blackburst

and though I love TA works, the features you find here are not as desiderable as the KM.


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> A few pages back the pro model was shown for $3500... And the studio is going to be considerably more then that? Unless that's MSRP, that's crazy expensive.



Thats not too bad actually. Given that these are also being built by one of Schecters top guys, I forget his name.

I'd happily take the bolt on though, I love the attack they have over neck thrus


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> Thats not too bad actually. Given that these are also being built by one of Schecters top guys, I forget his name.
> 
> I'd happily take the bolt on though, I love the attack they have over neck thrus


John Gaudesi, top luthier at ESP CS back in the day.


----------



## cip 123

ImNotAhab said:


> Former white KM7 for anyone interested.



Pic doesn't work unfortunately


----------



## Albake21

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> That's not actually crazy at all for a USA Schecter.


Well it's expensive to me lol. I'll most likely stick with the MIK for now.


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> Well it's expensive to me lol. I'll most likely stick with the MIK for now.



I bought my Custom shop used, and still bought it on Finance  

Also for anyone looking to buy on Finance Paypal do 4 month interest free.


----------



## Albake21

cip 123 said:


> I bought my Custom shop used, and still bought it on Finance
> 
> Also for anyone looking to buy on Finance Paypal do 4 month interest free.


The store has to allow PayPal finance though, right?


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> The store has to allow PayPal finance though, right?


I don't believe so no, if you can pay with paypal you're eligible. 

Email paypal though. It's 4 months to spread out your payments which is pretty good if you know you can get it paid off in that time.


----------



## Albake21

cip 123 said:


> I don't believe so no, if you can pay with paypal you're eligible.
> 
> Email paypal though. It's 4 months to spread out your payments which is pretty good if you know you can get it paid off in that time.


Do you just use PayPal Credit? It looks like the 4 month thing is a UK thing only. In the US we have a program called PayPal Credit in which there is no interest if paid within 6 months.


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> Do you just use PayPal Credit? It looks like the 4 month thing is a UK thing only. In the US we have a program called PayPal Credit in which there is no interest if paid within 6 months.



That could be a similar thing I'm not sure I only know about the 4 month program. Honestly email paypal, they're super helpful.

If it's no interest, think of it as just someone helping you buy gear 

(as long as you can pay it off don't get yourself in debt)


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Arkon said:


> Hey Keith, I'm amazed at your patience to answer all these questions you've been flooded with .
> 
> ...If I may ask another one, I would like to understand how your signature pickups sound. Which voicing did you use in the above video? Was it the modern high gain or the 78 brown sound?
> You've actually said that the final versions wasn't finalized just before namm, but which voicing does that video get close to?




Those pickups were prototypes, but they were the same voicing as the final version. That's definitely the "modern" setting for the rhythm. I did use the "brown sound" for the layer guitars and the mid-gain stuff in that, though. They work well together.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150




----------



## cip 123

That should be it...

It's honestly so sick Keith, I guess since theres no stiletto 7 coming out I'll have to settle for this...


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

I have a pro model with me, if there's any detail photos you guys want let me know. I'm not afraid to get up close, the thing is flawless lol.


----------



## cip 123

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> the thing is flawless lol.



I'll take you're word for it need to make a thread for my Sunset 7 sometime, to convert more people  Thing's perfect


----------



## TedintheShed

Update guys: Been in touch with Brad Strickland from Schecter. He referred me to my dealership as the information is becoming available, so Sweetwater has contacted them. This was yesterday, so no updates.

Also, Brad said the MSRP on the neck through is $5999.00- keep in mind though that's not the "street" price.


----------



## cip 123

That ones out of my price range but given the prices of other instruments from other brands I don't think it's bad.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

TedintheShed said:


> Update guys: Been in touch with Brad Strickland from Schecter. He referred me to my dealership as the information is becoming available, so Sweetwater has contacted them. This was yesterday, so no updates.
> 
> Also, Brad said the MSRP on the neck through is $5999.00- keep in mind though that's not the "street" price.



I honestly don't know what the point of quoting MSRP is. Nobody ever pays MSRP and dealers sell guitars at the street price. I can promise you it'll be nearly 2 grand less than that.


----------



## TedintheShed

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I honestly don't know what the point of quoting MSRP is. Nobody ever pays MSRP and dealers sell guitars at the street price. I can promise you it'll be nearly 2 grand less than that.



The only purpose is that gives us a general idea of the street price, just as you said. I figure the same thing as you did Keith (a smidgen over $4k) , so it gives me hope that I'll be able to get one. I spent $3200.00 on a PRS Floyd for my daughter for her potential college graduation, so now it's Dad's turn to have a nice US made guitar, and yours is nearly perfect for what I like. You do one helluva job on design- I truly think you could make a living do just that


----------



## TedintheShed

BTW, I've loved wenge necks for years. This is the backside of my 1992 Acacia Custom 4 (named it "Neo") and that wenge is just lends such as wonderful tone.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

TedintheShed said:


> You do one helluva job on design- I truly think you could make a living do just that



When everything else eventually comes to an end, I hope to! Haha. I've helped a bit with other guitars in their lineup over the past few years. Sort of tried to help get them in line with what people are into these days.


----------



## cip 123

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> When everything else eventually comes to an end, I hope to! Haha. I've helped a bit with other guitars in their lineup over the past few years. Sort of tried to help get them in line with what people are into these days.


So what I'm really hearing is that you're gonna help em design that Stiletto 7 they've prototyped like twice now right?


----------



## TedintheShed

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> When everything else eventually comes to an end, I hope to! Haha. I've helped a bit with other guitars in their lineup over the past few years. Sort of tried to help get them in line with what people are into these days.



Jesus, that's great Keith! 

Yeah, us old farts (I'm 50) can lose touch. Creativity is a young man's game. Guys like you and Misha remind me of back in the day when I heard "Kill 'em All" and it was off to the races. We dropped all the hair band BS and just went for it- the brutality, drop tuning (Thank Dime!) You guys are today's generation what the Big Four were to my generation and you guys are who I'm trying to learn from. But when your my age, it can be more difficult. So, I'm taking my Mk II and signing up for lessons. Weird, huh?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Yeah I'm assuming the wording on that was a little rushed. The pickups weren't finished until right before NAMM. I didn't actually get to see the finished product until I went to their NAMM booth, haha. But, there's a lot more going on with these pickups than it seems. The way the Fishman tech works leaves it open to voicing them pretty much any way you want. But, we added custom "voicing plates" and programming to these that make them pretty different from any of their production models. As I mentioned earlier, the bridge pickup has 3 different flavors- fat and glassy single coil, a vintage "78 Brown Sound", and a modern high gain voice modeled after some silver-wound passive pickups I designed and used on the Alluvial album. We took that vibe and went even further with it, making them even more transparent and 3D. So, for the bridge, its vastly different than an off-the-shelf Classic Fluence. The starting point for voicing it was a ridiculously expensive custom bridge pickup, we just arrived at it by using the Classic platform and heavily modifying it. With the neck pickup, I liked the sound of the Classic, but we did a lot of tweaking to make it blend better with the bridge and gave it a more modern sound. It is a bit like a Sentient, but even better to my ears.
> 
> We used silver wound pickups as a starting point for both neck and bridge. So, they're pretty modern sounding.



Super interested in getting the MKIII import model, it looks phenomenal (especially in blue).
The fact that your Fishman's have a '78 brown sound' voice is extremely attractive to me; big fan of A2 magnets and I assume this is simulating an Alnico 2 'rock' pickup.


----------



## Albake21

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I honestly don't know what the point of quoting MSRP is. Nobody ever pays MSRP and dealers sell guitars at the street price. I can promise you it'll be nearly 2 grand less than that.


This is why I want to know if the $3500 for the pro model is msrp or street price. Although I have a feeling it's street price. Either way with the Korean or USA, I will have my ultimate 7 string.


----------



## carpone

This guitar is so sick!!!


----------



## MattThePenguin

Albake21 said:


> This is why I want to know if the $3500 for the pro model is msrp or street price. Although I have a feeling it's street price. Either way with the Korean or USA, I will have my ultimate 7 string.



I'm 98.5% sure it is street. The USA Nick Johnston sig at NAMM sat around $2700 so I don't think they would advertise MSRP and street on separate guitars though

If I'm wrong though we both win soooooo


----------



## Restarted

Zado said:


>




Hnnnnnnnngggggggggg
The guitar looks lovely too


----------



## lewis

absolutely love that Hipshot gibraltar!!!


----------



## cardinal

That looks fantastic. Congrats on a great instrument. I think it all really came together on this one. Very nice design.


----------



## frank falbo

Late to this thread but to clear up any misconceptions of the Fluence design and build process, I think we’ve been pretty consistent, and I’ve said in different interviews that there are a lot of things we won’t talk about, but the basics are pretty simple. 

Like any pickup, the way the poles or blades interface with the strings will affect the feel of the pickup. So first off if someone like Keith says we started with the Classic architecture it means pole pieces instead of blades, and in his case Alnico magnets; did not switch to ceramic. 

From there, there are other proprietary things we do like when Keith refers to a voicing plate, this is basically eddy current control and manipulation. This is affecting the feel also, but for the most part it’s affecting the way the higher frequencies respond to your pick attack and harmonics. 

So right there we have tons of variables before we’ve even produced a sound. 

Then, when we are voicing the pickup there’s a magic box and a magic computer involved. But it’s not EQ the way you’d normally think of it. Fluence are 100% analog. The voicing sessions we do with the computer are like drafting a guitar on screen in solidworks, and then building the guitar for real. 

That’s one of my favorite parts about it. Once we compile all the information, the engineer at Fishman makes the pickup “for real” and at that point, it’s an _even better _and more dynamic version of what we created during the voicing session.

When we are vague about anything it’s the magic box stuff. That’s incredibly proprietary IP, as is the way we actually execute the process in engineering.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

frank falbo said:


> there’s a magic box



Science. What even is it? 

The Fluence stuff is taking guitar pickups beyond an outdated design and into a modern era of guitar tone. Its only a matter of time before everyone else starts to rethink the way pickups work, imo. These are definitely translating the sound from guitar strings in a more accurate and musical way than the old copper wire and magnet design. I've helped design quite a few traditional passive pickups, and when I had the chance to work with Frank to voice these Fluence pickups, I was really excited about it. The design and technology really is on a whole new level. 

To me, they aren't active pickups. They're "powered" pickups. They have a battery for a reason, but not for the same reason, say, an EMG has one. In order to have multiple voicings, it takes power. But, in terms of the way the pickups actually sound, they aren't super compressed or sterile like active pickups. Mine ended up sounding like the most harmonically rich, responsive, and dynamic passive pickups I've ever heard. The new guitars blow my mind in terms of tone. I love the fact that I can basically get 9 different flavors of tone with one set of pickups and minimal knobs/switches, and all of them sound incredible. 

They really breathed life into the MKII guitars as well. The new Fluence-equipped models sound insane.


----------



## technomancer

I was about to ask a question about the voicing step but realized it was in the magic box so you probably can't answer


----------



## Albake21

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Science. What even is it?
> 
> The Fluence stuff is taking guitar pickups beyond an outdated design and into a modern era of guitar tone. Its only a matter of time before everyone else starts to rethink the way pickups work, imo. These are definitely translating the sound from guitar strings in a more accurate and musical way than the old copper wire and magnet design. I've helped design quite a few traditional passive pickups, and when I had the chance to work with Frank to voice these Fluence pickups, I was really excited about it. The design and technology really is on a whole new level.
> 
> To me, they aren't active pickups. They're "powered" pickups. They have a battery for a reason, but not for the same reason, say, an EMG has one. In order to have multiple voicings, it takes power. But, in terms of the way the pickups actually sound, they aren't super compressed or sterile like active pickups. Mine ended up sounding like the most harmonically rich, responsive, and dynamic passive pickups I've ever heard. The new guitars blow my mind in terms of tone. I love the fact that I can basically get 9 different flavors of tone with one set of pickups and minimal knobs/switches, and all of them sound incredible.
> 
> They really breathed life into the MKII guitars as well. The new Fluence-equipped models sound insane.


Hey Keith I forgot to ask. Did Shecter add a battery door on the MKII for the Fishmans? I fought a long few week battle trying to find a way to put in a pair of Fishman Modern 7 into my MKII and ended up selling them at a loss. The cavity was WAY too small to fit a battery or even the battery pack. I also couldn't mount the pickups because of Schecter's routing for the pickups. I couldn't route it myself because then maple would show... man what a nightmare lol.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Any word on if they'll finally do an 8 string KM?


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> Any word on if they'll finally do an 8 string KM?


You can buy a prototype 8 string KM at Drum City right now.


----------



## Zado

Now I want a cover of Eruption from Keith with the 78 Brown voicing.

Panama's intro can make me happy as well.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Albake21 said:


> You can buy a prototype 8 string KM at Drum City right now.


I've seen it, but I'm not into trans white finishes. the neck wood choices on the KMIII are more to my taste


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm assuminh you had a hand in designing the revamped Banshee and SLS Elite.


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> You can buy a prototype 8 string KM at Drum City right now.


No. No one buys that. If you buy it I will find you...

Desperately trying to find the funds for that thing.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Albake21

cip 123 said:


> No. No one buys that. If you buy it I will find you...
> 
> Desperately trying to find the funds for that thing.


Lol I don't play 8 strings and Knight doesn't want it. He would be the one to buy it for sure if it wasn't white.


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


>


The beautiful flowing locks make him look much younger. Wish I had the patience to grow mine back out.


----------



## Arkon

Hey guys, has any of you found the pickups online? I found them on gear4music, but no price and availability date is indicated.
I might consider getting a custom guitar with those pickups, since the korean mkIII might be released this summer.


----------



## possumkiller

So these pickups are not active but can produce different voices? So would they play well with other pickups? Like a Fisherman bridge humbucker and CS69 Fender single coils?

I'm building a "desert island guitar" super Stratocaster and a bridge pickup that can do modern metal, classic rock, and single coil sounds is very interesting to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> So these pickups are not active but can produce different voices? So would they play well with other pickups? Like a Fisherman bridge humbucker and CS69 Fender single coils?
> 
> I'm building a "desert island guitar" super Stratocaster and a bridge pickup that can do modern metal, classic rock, and single coil sounds is very interesting to me.



No, they still use 25k pots and have on-board buffers, so the impedance and pot levels will still cause problems.



Zado said:


>



Any chances of Keith starting a rap metal band?


----------



## Meeotch

Hey Keith, I'm wondering if you could elaborate on the tones of Evertune bridges in your KM series vs. the stock Hipshot? Did you compare them when deciding what would come stock? I will definitely be picking up one of these MkIII's, but can't decide if I should wait for the Evertune model that may come out later. Aside from the obvious differences, is there much tonal difference?

Also, will the MkIII's have the EB compensated nut? I can only imagine an Evertune bridge with a compensated nut...could intonation get any better??


----------



## skmanga

Meeotch said:


> Hey Keith, I'm wondering if you could elaborate on the tones of Evertune bridges in your KM series vs. the stock Hipshot? Did you compare them when deciding what would come stock? I will definitely be picking up one of these MkIII's, but can't decide if I should wait for the Evertune model that may come out later. Aside from the obvious differences, is there much tonal difference?
> 
> Also, will the MkIII's have the EB compensated nut? I can only imagine an Evertune bridge with a compensated nut...could intonation get any better??



Great question!
I am curious aswell as I love the Evertune concept but with all the hardware and springs, it seems like it would be logical to assume that it would affect tone.

Would be good to hear Kieth's take on the differences between evertune and non evertune km7s


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Meeotch said:


> Hey Keith, I'm wondering if you could elaborate on the tones of Evertune bridges in your KM series vs. the stock Hipshot? Did you compare them when deciding what would come stock? I will definitely be picking up one of these MkIII's, but can't decide if I should wait for the Evertune model that may come out later. Aside from the obvious differences, is there much tonal difference?
> 
> Also, will the MkIII's have the EB compensated nut? I can only imagine an Evertune bridge with a compensated nut...could intonation get any better??



The tone is a little different than the hardtail, at least on the MKI KM guitars. I would say its fairly negligible. Its pretty similar to the way a Floyd sounds compared to the same guitar with a fixed bridge. It doesn't hurt the tone at all, just sounds a little different (slightly darker to my ears). But the fact that it stays perfectly in tune no matter what ultimately negates any tonal difference for me. The Evertune bridge does exactly what it was designed to do. That'll probably be the guitar I do shows and clinics with overseas. 

For everything else, the MKIII Studio with the Hipshot Gibraltar is an absolute tone monster. Easily the best sounding guitar I've personally had to date. 

All the MKII and III guitars will have the EB Compensated nut, with the exception of the entry level import (which may have it, I'm not sure yet).


----------



## Zado




----------



## Gravy Train

Those things are gorgeous. Does anyone have an idea on what kind of cases these come with?


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Zado said:


>



I thought the wait was over would be inferring to the Invective


----------



## cip 123

I'm seeing on both models the electronics cavity is sticking out. 

This is more a question for Keith, but why not have them recessed? It would look so a lot classier.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

cip 123 said:


> I'm seeing on both models the electronics cavity is sticking out.
> 
> This is more a question for Keith, but why not have them recessed? It would look so a lot classier.



Two reasons- the main one being that the guitar is pretty thin at the edges and needs a little extra room for clearance of the electronics, second being that its aluminum and is bent to match the radius of the back. That would make lining it up much more difficult if recessed and it still might not sit flush. I agree it would look a bit cleaner but that's just how John had to do it.


----------



## cip 123

Ah cool, sort of suspected that, it's thinness looking similar to an Ibanez S but just wanted to check.


----------



## XiXora

Looking forward to the 6'ers to pick one up. (I know thats sacrilege on a 7-string forum, sorry!)

Is the extra plate on the Studio model housing the rechargeable battery or is it aesthetic?

Spec-wise, I'm not sure which I prefer. They're both pretty nice. The edge of the headstock is a nice touch.


----------



## Albake21

Both guitars are on Schecter's site. I'm noticing now though the neck is "thin fast C" Is this close to the ultra thin C that was on the MKI and MKII?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

XiXora said:


> Looking forward to the 6'ers to pick one up. (I know thats sacrilege on a 7-string forum, sorry!)
> 
> Is the extra plate on the Studio model housing the rechargeable battery or is it aesthetic?
> 
> Spec-wise, I'm not sure which I prefer. They're both pretty nice. The edge of the headstock is a nice touch.



I personally can't wait for the 6-string either! 

The lower cavity on the Studio houses the Fishman LiO battery.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Albake21 said:


> Both guitars are on Schecter's site. I'm noticing now though the neck is "thin fast C" Is this close to the ultra thin C that was on the MKI and MKII?



We started with the same neck profile as all KM guitars for the prototype, and then I personally fine tuned and shaped that profile. We then took measurements, evened it all out, and used that data for production. So, its similar to the MKI and II, but slightly thinner with smaller "hips". Super comfortable and feels perfect to me. But the original profile didn't need much changing, it was already super sick. Now its just even sicker lol.


----------



## Koryv86

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> We started with the same neck profile as all KM guitars for the prototype, and then I personally fine tuned and shaped that profile. We then took measurements, evened it all out, and used that data for production. So, its similar to the MKI and II, but slightly thinner with smaller "hips". Super comfortable and feels perfect to me. But the original profile didn't need much changing, it was already super sick. Now its just even sicker lol.
> 
> View attachment 58981
> View attachment 58982
> View attachment 58983



I can't wait for the MIK ones coming in. These picture give me the feeling you already building mine.


----------



## Albake21

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> We started with the same neck profile as all KM guitars for the prototype, and then I personally fine tuned and shaped that profile. We then took measurements, evened it all out, and used that data for production. So, its similar to the MKI and II, but slightly thinner with smaller "hips". Super comfortable and feels perfect to me. But the original profile didn't need much changing, it was already super sick. Now its just even sicker lol.
> 
> View attachment 58981
> View attachment 58982
> View attachment 58983


It's thinner?? Damn that neck was already crazy thin for a 7 string. Plus the shoulders were already no much there lol. Well now I'm really excited to give this neck a try.


----------



## skmanga

Albake21 said:


> It's thinner?? Damn that neck was already crazy thin for a 7 string. Plus the shoulders were already no much there lol. Well now I'm really excited to give this neck a try.


For sure, the neck on the MKII didn't really have broad shoulders at all. They are pretty much not there!
I would call it a straight up round C shape, while still being thin.
I prefer my necks to be moderately thin, but with a flatter/wider mid section, with some shoulder to it.
That's not to say I don't enjoy playing the the MKII.

A Schecter neck with a profile much closer to what I prefer would be the Neck on the JL7 Loomis guitar with a hardtail hipshot.
While not being much different on paper aside from the 16" radius vs the 12"-16" on the MKII, that neck on the JL7 felt a lot more natural in my hands.
I also really liked the Nitro Wizard-7 RGD necks on the Iron Label Ibanez guitars. Loved the neck on an RGDIX7MPB that I returned in favor of the MKII that they were willing to give me for the same price.
The Ibanez came with defects and they didn't have one in stock to replace mine, and don't think they ever did...


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

skmanga said:


> For sure, the neck on the MKII didn't really have broad shoulders at all. They are pretty much not there!
> I would call it a straight up round C shape, while still being thin.
> I prefer my necks to be moderately thin, but with a flatter/wider mid section, with some shoulder to it.
> That's not to say I don't enjoy playing the the MKII.
> 
> A Schecter neck with a profile much closer to what I prefer would be the Neck on the JL7 Loomis guitar with a hardtail hipshot.
> While not being much different on paper aside from the 16" radius vs the 12"-16" on the MKII, that neck on the JL7 felt a lot more natural in my hands.
> I also really liked the Nitro Wizard-7 RGD necks on the Iron Label Ibanez guitars. Loved the neck on an RGDIX7MPB that I returned in favor of the MKII that they were willing to give me for the same price.
> The Ibanez came with defects and they didn't have one in stock to replace mine, and don't think they ever did...



The original JL7 neck is massive. The 2nd gen JL7 used the MKI KM7 neck and body. Only difference was the fretboard and Floyd. Jeff liked the KM so much that he had them update his sig model. He even took the control layout from the original KM7 MKI prototype guitar we used on Conquering Dystopia. 

All that being said, the new neck isn't that noticeably different from a MKII KM. When I say "fine tuned", it really is a fine detail. I didn't want it to be drastically different, as I'm very used to the necks on the older models. Most people probably won't realize its different if they're coming from an older model. Its slightly flatter on the back. And I mean _slightly. _The bottom pics is a MKII (top), and a MKIII (bottom). Hard to tell from pics, but it isn't much different. I had a chance to really find the sweet spot on the USA necks, so I took it. But, it didn't have far to go for me. 
_




_


----------



## Albake21

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> The original JL7 neck is massive. The 2nd gen JL7 used the MKI KM7 neck and body. Only difference was the fretboard and Floyd. Jeff liked the KM so much that he had them update his sig model. He even took the control layout from the original KM7 MKI prototype guitar we used on Conquering Dystopia.
> 
> All that being said, the new neck isn't that noticeably different from a MKII KM. When I say "fine tuned", it really is a fine detail. I didn't want it to be drastically different, as I'm very used to the necks on the older models. Most people probably won't realize its different if they're coming from an older model. Its slightly flatter on the back. And I mean _slightly. _The bottom pics is a MKII (top), and a MKIII (bottom). Hard to tell from pics, but it isn't much different. I had a chance to really find the sweet spot on the USA necks, so I took it. But, it didn't have far to go for me.
> _
> View attachment 58987
> View attachment 58988
> View attachment 58989
> View attachment 58990
> _


Thanks so much for the pictures, I really appreciate it! It definitely seems close which is great to hear. It also look like the edges are slightly rolled... looks super comfortable.


----------



## nistley

Gotta love wenge, most delicious and least sticky neck surface ever. That neck profile looks great.


----------



## Meeotch

Wow Keith, congrats on this stunning guitar! Does the full radius top contour mean this is an arch top? I guess it's subtle. Does this negate the need for a forearm contour?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Meeotch said:


> Wow Keith, congrats on this stunning guitar! Does the full radius top contour mean this is an arch top? I guess it's subtle. Does this negate the need for a forearm contour?



Its more of a "drop top". It is contoured in a way on the front and back so doesn't need an arm contour to be comfortable (to me anyway). That was one change I made from the prototype MKIII. The radius is a little more flat on the proto, and while it was fine, I went ahead and made it a bit more pronounced. I think we were able to get it super comfortable without screwing up the lines with an arm cutout. Here's a back shot of a MKIII Pro- 

Side note- Looks like I already dinged it. haha


----------



## Forkface

the white/black quilted top from the sneak peek is not a color option?

#sadboi


----------



## toolsound

Sorry if I missed this earlier, but is there going to be a version of the MKIII that's priced similar to the MKII? I'm probably unlikely to upgrade since I just bought an MKII for a good price, but I am curious. I might be tempted by a 6 string option...


----------



## cip 123

toolsound said:


> Sorry if I missed this earlier, but is there going to be a version of the MKIII that's priced similar to the MKII? I'm probably unlikely to upgrade since I just bought an MKII for a good price, but I am curious. I might be tempted by a 6 string option...


Yes theres hopefully going to be a Korean version with very very similar specs to the USA


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

cip 123 said:


> Yes theres hopefully going to be a Korean version with very very similar specs to the USA



There's _definitely _going to be MIK versions in Q3 with nearly identical specs.

And also... bruhs. I can't even.

Serial #1 right here.


----------



## TedintheShed

Man I have enough saved for the Pro but love my neck throughs. It may well takee 6 months or more to raise the diffrrence...but i want one of these so badly!

Besides the bolt on neck it there are real difference between them?


----------



## cip 123

I'm gonna check to see if any Scottish dealers are getting any bolt models cause these are the sleekest things around...Until I get find someway to get a stiletto 7 that is. Keith I'm not even trying to be subtle about these hints!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

TedintheShed said:


> Man I have enough saved for the Pro but love my neck throughs. It may well takee 6 months or more to raise the diffrrence...but i want one of these so badly!
> 
> Besides the bolt on neck it there are real difference between them?



There's a difference, but its hard to explain. Tone wise, they both sound absolutely insane. I'd say the neckthrough is a bit warmer and bigger sounding with a glassy top end, and slightly heavier in weight. The bolt on version is really snappy, lively, resonant, and fairly light weight. Both have that pronounced and focused midrange that the previous KM guitars are known for. But with the Fishman pickups, and the quality of materials, its even more dialed in. 

The obvious differences are the top, the LiO recharge system (which is way cool imo), and the fancy lazer etched control covers. The tops on the Studio model are _super _high grade burl maple, as opposed to the more common flame maple on the Pro (which is still boutique grade). The studio ash bodies are from their private stock, aged and weighed for consistency. Only the best looking grain patterns are used on those. Basically, the Studio is boutique level, and the Pro is a very high quality USA Custom Shop. Kinda can't go wrong with either.

Also, the heel on the Studio is hand-shaped by Tetsu, Schecter's master builder. He's their secret ninja that does all of their insane master built guitars. He's one of the best in the biz.


----------



## TedintheShed

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> There's a difference, but its hard to explain. Tone wise, they both sound absolutely insane. I'd say the neckthrough is a bit warmer and bigger sounding with a glassy top end, and slightly heavier in weight. The bolt on version is really snappy, lively, resonant, and fairly light weight. Both have that pronounced and focused midrange that the previous KM guitars are known for. But with the Fishman pickups, and the quality of materials, its even more dialed in.
> 
> The obvious differences are the top, the LiO recharge system (which is way cool imo), and the fancy lazer etched control covers. The tops on the Studio model are _super _high grade burl maple, as opposed to the more common flame maple on the Pro (which is still boutique grade). The studio ash bodies are from their private stock, aged and weighed for consistency. Only the best looking grain patterns are used on those. Basically, the Studio is boutique level, and the Pro is a very high quality USA Custom Shop. Kinda can't go wrong with either.
> 
> Also, the heel on the Studio is hand-shaped by Tetsu, Schecter's master builder. He's their secret ninja that does all of their insane master built guitars. He's one of the best in the biz.



Thank you Keith. I don't think I'd be too sad if I got the pro. Now all I have to do is decide color


----------



## Mattykoda

Man these look badass and a dream to play! Thanks Keith for posting these pictures


----------



## TedintheShed

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> There's a difference, but its hard to explain. Tone wise, they both sound absolutely insane. I'd say the neckthrough is a bit warmer and bigger sounding with a glassy top end, and slightly heavier in weight. The bolt on version is really snappy, lively, resonant, and fairly light weight. Both have that pronounced and focused midrange that the previous KM guitars are known for. But with the Fishman pickups, and the quality of materials, its even more dialed in.
> 
> The obvious differences are the top, the LiO recharge system (which is way cool imo), and the fancy lazer etched control covers. The tops on the Studio model are _super _high grade burl maple, as opposed to the more common flame maple on the Pro (which is still boutique grade). The studio ash bodies are from their private stock, aged and weighed for consistency. Only the best looking grain patterns are used on those. Basically, the Studio is boutique level, and the Pro is a very high quality USA Custom Shop. Kinda can't go wrong with either.
> 
> Also, the heel on the Studio is hand-shaped by Tetsu, Schecter's master builder. He's their secret ninja that does all of their insane master built guitars. He's one of the best in the biz.



One more question- on Schecters website both the Pro and the Studio list the tops as "Maple Buckeye Burl". I think that may be a typo? 

And if the Studio has a Buckeye Burl top, the that's an $800.00 upgrade right there (I live in Ohio and go by "burledbuckeye" on some forums lol). That may force me to shell out the extra cash.


----------



## Church2224

Keith, I am loving the Specs on your new USA Pro Model. I have been playing and working with Schecter for a few years now and will be getting one this year in Crimson Blue. Nice Work!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

TedintheShed said:


> One more question- on Schecters website both the Pro and the Studio list the tops as "Maple Buckeye Burl". I think that may be a typo?
> 
> And if the Studio has a Buckeye Burl top, the that's an $800.00 upgrade right there (I live in Ohio and go by "burledbuckeye" on some forums lol). That may force me to shell out the extra cash.



Yeah, there's typos on there I've made them aware of. The Buckeye is exclusive to the Studio model. They'll get that updated shortly I'm sure.


----------



## skmanga

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> The original JL7 neck is massive. The 2nd gen JL7 used the MKI KM7 neck and body. Only difference was the fretboard and Floyd. Jeff liked the KM so much that he had them update his sig model. He even took the control layout from the original KM7 MKI prototype guitar we used on Conquering Dystopia.
> 
> All that being said, the new neck isn't that noticeably different from a MKII KM. When I say "fine tuned", it really is a fine detail. I didn't want it to be drastically different, as I'm very used to the necks on the older models. Most people probably won't realize its different if they're coming from an older model. Its slightly flatter on the back. And I mean _slightly. _The bottom pics is a MKII (top), and a MKIII (bottom). Hard to tell from pics, but it isn't much different. I had a chance to really find the sweet spot on the USA necks, so I took it. But, it didn't have far to go for me.
> _
> View attachment 58987
> View attachment 58988
> View attachment 58989
> View attachment 58990
> _



Thanks for the reply Kieth!

How different are the necks on the KMI vs KMII?
I really loved the feel of the JL7 neck which you say is the KMI neck. I liked the JL7 neck more than the neck on the KMII.
With the only difference on paper being the 16" radius on the JL7 vs the 12-16" on the KMII, it makes me wonder if its all in my head


----------



## Albake21

skmanga said:


> Thanks for the reply Kieth!
> 
> How different are the necks on the KMI vs KMII?
> I really loved the feel of the JL7 neck which you say is the KMI neck. I liked the JL7 neck more than the neck on the KMII.
> With the only difference on paper being the 16" radius on the JL7 vs the 12-16" on the KMII, it makes me wonder if its all in my head


If I'm not mistaken, the MK1 and MK2 have the exact same neck.


----------



## TedintheShed

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Yeah, there's typos on there I've made them aware of. The Buckeye is exclusive to the Studio model. They'll get that updated shortly I'm sure.



Ive decided to pull the trigger on a Studio- the burl just sold me and I fell in love with the black. I'm not sure if you can answer these questions but I was wondering if you know what case that it came with as well? Do you know what else is included in the case? 

Also, what strap locks do you use on your Keith? Does it come with those strap locks? I'm asking this as if they don't I'm going to have Sweetwater install them. 

I really appreciate your patience with me! 

Ted


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

TedintheShed said:


> Ive decided to pull the trigger on a Studio- the burl just sold me and I fell in love with the black. I'm not sure if you can answer these questions but I was wondering if you know what case that it came with as well? Do you know what else is included in the case?
> 
> Also, what strap locks do you use on your Keith? Does it come with those strap locks? I'm asking this as if they don't I'm going to have Sweetwater install them.
> 
> I really appreciate your patience with me!
> 
> Ted



Dude, that's awesome, grats! Both the Studio and the Pro come with a USA built G&G Hardshell with the Merrow/Schecter logo embroidered in it. Both USA guitars come with nice Ernie Ball Strap Locks. They also come with a signed COA by myself and John at Schecter. I'm not sure what else is included in the case, but all that comes with it for sure. 

Stoked for you!


----------



## TedintheShed

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Dude, that's awesome, grats! Both the Studio and the Pro come with a USA built G&G Hardshell with the Merrow/Schecter logo embroidered in it. Both USA guitars come with nice Ernie Ball Strap Locks. They also come with a signed COA by myself and John at Schecter. I'm not sure what else is included in the case, but all that comes with it for sure.
> 
> Stoked for you!



Don't thank me- thank Synchronicity bank. They increased my Sweetwater card to $7k lol. The benefits of being older is that you can afford the toys, even if you don't deserve them! 

But cool- those are the locks I use on my basses

Can you snap a pic of your case when and if you ever have time? 

And thanks for turning out an awesome product- can wait till "Keith Merrow Designs" gets off the ground lol!


----------



## Meeotch

Does Sweetwater already have these or did you special order? Also, I'm not seeing the black top as an option on the studio model? Congrats man!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

TedintheShed said:


> Can you snap a pic of your case when and if you ever have time?



I can definitely do that once I get one


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Meeotch said:


> Does Sweetwater already have these or did you special order? Also, I'm not seeing the black top as an option on the studio model? Congrats man!



They just took pics of the black Studio guitar yesterday, so I'm sure they'll get it on the website soon. I'll share some pics here as well once it arrives at my place in a couple days.


----------



## mphsc

^ can you comment on that one-off proto 8 at DGL? Any plans for an 8 banger down the road?


----------



## Shoeless_jose

mphsc said:


> ^ can you comment on that one-off proto 8 at DGL? Any plans for an 8 banger down the road?



I second this request for information. Also Keith kudos for being super accessible and cool with all the information, the MK-III looks unreal but honestly nothing has made me want it more than seeing you're interactions with everyone in the thread, I mean that guitar is GAS central no matter what but knowing that it's also helping support such a rad dude makes it even sweeter.


----------



## TedintheShed

Meeotch said:


> Does Sweetwater already have these or did you special order? Also, I'm not seeing the black top as an option on the studio model? Congrats man!



All special order. 90-120 day build time. They don't have all the details yet, but Keith filled in so much, all the questions I have were answered.


----------



## TedintheShed

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> They just took pics of the black Studio guitar yesterday, so I'm sure they'll get it on the website soon. I'll share some pics here as well once it arrives at my place in a couple days.



Went up today


----------



## Anquished

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> There's _definitely _going to be MIK versions in Q3 with nearly identical specs.



Sweet!!


----------



## Arkon

Any update on the MKII with fishman pickups? I see them nowhere, except on amazon, but without pics or release date.
Might not want to wait and rush to buy one of these . From what I've understood, the specs are pretty similar, and the older version shouldn't be really inferior to the new ones.

Out of curiosity, does the mkiii studio have better sustain than the mkiii pro? There's an endless debate on neck-thru vs bolt-in with regard to sustain.


----------



## Meeotch

Keith commented on the differences between the two a couple pages back...



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> There's a difference, but its hard to explain. Tone wise, they both sound absolutely insane. I'd say the neckthrough is a bit warmer and bigger sounding with a glassy top end, and slightly heavier in weight. The bolt on version is really snappy, lively, resonant, and fairly light weight. Both have that pronounced and focused midrange that the previous KM guitars are known for. But with the Fishman pickups, and the quality of materials, its even more dialed in.
> 
> The obvious differences are the top, the LiO recharge system (which is way cool imo), and the fancy lazer etched control covers. The tops on the Studio model are _super _high grade burl maple, as opposed to the more common flame maple on the Pro (which is still boutique grade). The studio ash bodies are from their private stock, aged and weighed for consistency. Only the best looking grain patterns are used on those. Basically, the Studio is boutique level, and the Pro is a very high quality USA Custom Shop. Kinda can't go wrong with either.
> 
> Also, the heel on the Studio is hand-shaped by Tetsu, Schecter's master builder. He's their secret ninja that does all of their insane master built guitars. He's one of the best in the biz.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Dineley said:


> I second this request for information. Also Keith kudos for being super accessible and cool with all the information, the MK-III looks unreal but honestly nothing has made me want it more than seeing you're interactions with everyone in the thread, I mean that guitar is GAS central no matter what but knowing that it's also helping support such a rad dude makes it even sweeter.



Thanks a lot for the kind words, I truly appreciate it. These days, its a little scary to come onto guitar forums. To be honest, I almost didn't jump into this thread. People seem to have a lot of mixed opinions about me, my career, these guitars, and they aren't timid about it. I'm not welcome on most forums and get trolled or heckled. In the early days, I got nothing but support. Somewhere along the way, that turned into disdain. I instantly get called out for "shilling my wares". That's definitely not my intention. People have questions or speculations about things I can easily talk about. I'm just a regular dude like anyone else, passionate about what I'm doing. I like coming here and sharing inside stuff like this. I think I started positing on this forum back in around 2009, and it played a big part in my success today. So, I'm happy to be here sharing what I'm working on with you guys. I had to leave for quite a while, as I don't think the moderators here are particularly fond of me. But whatevs! You guys are sick and have interesting questions that I'm happy to answer. 

That 8 string proto at DCGL was made back around 2012 along with the original batch of MKI guitars. I wasn't even aware of it until they arrived from overseas. There's a bit of a gray area when it comes to a KM8 guitar. Because I don't play 8-string guitars and wouldn't actually use it, they don't feel its appropriate considering they make other 8 string guitars. I do play 6-string about 20% of the time (lol) so that's why there's a KM6. Schecter views the KM as a signature instrument, but to me, its a player's guitar meant for everyone including myself. When I design these, I try to do it in an understated and functional way, with features that I believe others like me would want. People buy these guitars for different reasons than the guy who buys an A7X guitar with bat inlays. Most people buy a KM because its a sweet guitar that fits their needs. Not because they want to be me. So I don't have a solid answer as to if there will be a KM8, but at the moment, there are no plans for one. That could definitely change, however.


----------



## Albake21

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thanks a lot for the kind words, I truly appreciate it. These days, its a little scary to come onto guitar forums. To be honest, I almost didn't jump into this thread. People seem to have a lot of mixed opinions about me, my career, these guitars, and they aren't timid about it. I'm not welcome on most forums and get trolled or heckled. In the early days, I got nothing but support. Somewhere along the way, that turned into disdain. I instantly get called out for "shilling my wares". That's definitely not my intention. People have questions or speculations about things I can easily talk about. I'm just a regular dude like anyone else, passionate about what I'm doing. I like coming here and sharing inside stuff like this. I think I started positing on this forum back in around 2009, and it played a big part in my success today. So, I'm happy to be here sharing what I'm working on with you guys. I had to leave for quite a while, as I don't think the moderators here are particularly fond of me. But whatevs! You guys are sick and have interesting questions that I'm happy to answer.
> 
> That 8 string proto at DCGL was made back around 2012 along with the original batch of MKI guitars. I wasn't even aware of it until they arrived from overseas. There's a bit of a gray area when it comes to a KM8 guitar. Because I don't play 8-string guitars and wouldn't actually use it, they don't feel its appropriate considering they make other 8 string guitars. I do play 6-string about 20% of the time (lol) so that's why there's a KM6. Schecter views the KM as a signature instrument, but to me, its a player's guitar meant for everyone including myself. When I design these, I try to do it in an understated and functional way, with features that I believe others like me would want. People buy these guitars for different reasons than the guy who buys an A7X guitar with bat inlays. Most people buy a KM because its a sweet guitar that fits their needs. Not because they want to be me. So I don't have a solid answer as to if there will be a KM8, but at the moment, there are no plans for one. That could definitely change, however.



Well I know we all and myself really appreciate everything you have done/created. It's also amazing to have you here, answering all of our questions. It means a lot. With the hate, I'm not sure why you would get any as you just seem like a nice down to earth dude. So far I haven't seen any hate myself. At least there is this thread that has a bunch of people to support your work.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

I played this Pro model for about 10 hours yesterday and wrote a bunch of stuff. Music just kind of pours out of this guitar for me. Tetsu and Shigeki at the CS absolutely nailed the fretwork and setup. I haven't played guitar for a stretch like that since I was a teenager haha.


----------



## Zado

TedintheShed said:


> Ive decided to pull the trigger on a Studio- the burl just sold me and I fell in love with the black.
> Ted


And we have a winnner!


----------



## cip 123

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> That 8 string proto at DCGL was made back around 2012 along with the original batch of MKI guitars. I wasn't even aware of it until they arrived from overseas. There's a bit of a gray area when it comes to a KM8 guitar. Because I don't play 8-string guitars and wouldn't actually use it, they don't feel its appropriate considering they make other 8 string guitars. I do play 6-string about 20% of the time (lol) so that's why there's a KM6. Schecter views the KM as a signature instrument, but to me, its a player's guitar meant for everyone including myself. When I design these, I try to do it in an understated and functional way, with features that I believe others like me would want. People buy these guitars for different reasons than the guy who buys an A7X guitar with bat inlays. Most people buy a KM because its a sweet guitar that fits their needs. Not because they want to be me. So I don't have a solid answer as to if there will be a KM8, but at the moment, there are no plans for one. That could definitely change, however.



Do you see yourself taking on more of a design role at Schecter for their models? Obviously I'm not sure how you stand with the company, and they do a great job with what they release, but as you said if you're releasing players guitars it could see a few different specs or models coming about, like an 8 that's still a players guitar but not a KM.

Because for me the Schecter KM's aren't just sigs, they're really well designed guitars for everyone like you said. Like the MK3 would be sig at various price points, a proper RG killer.


----------



## possumkiller

You are one of extremely few youtube/forum guitar heroes that I really have a lot of respect for because you don't come off as trying to sell whatever gear has your name on it this month as a lot of the others do. I remember you starting here in 09 with the old Ibanez and the Darth Vader Agile. Those old videos and songs from Lonestar are still some of my favorites. Honestly you've always come off to me as a genuine guy where some others just come off as spamming themselves and gear for likes and subscribers (with straight up clickbait lies about setting a $3k Jackson on fire...). 

The KM line of guitars has always seemed like the essence of the modern metal guitar. You did an excellent job with these. I started getting skeptical about the jumping on the Fishman bandwagon but after reading your in-depth explanations of the technology and showing they can build a tasteful looking pickup, I'm really interested. 

TL;DR
Keith you did a knockout job and you definitely don't seem like a douche. Thanks for being a cool guy.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Zado said:


> And we have a winnner!



I swear every time I see one of these guitars in the wild I'm gonna be like "I should have taken that one" haha. I'm really stoked for him, because I know what he's getting and its glorious. I'd have a hard time imagining anyone being disappointed with one of these. If I step back and think about these from a different perspective (which isn't easy), I realize that these are some of the highest quality guitars I've personally ever had. I mean, I've had some pretty high end guitars over the years, and I'd take the MKIII over any of them. Even over guitars that were more expensive or exclusive. If not for the quality and playability, for the aesthetics. Plus, getting to know the guys at Schecter USA made me really trust in their capabilities. Those guys are legends and _really _know what they're doing. They're not gonna build you a shitty guitar, ever. 

John Gaudesi told me that this design project turned into his favorite guitar he's been a part of. I think that says a lot considering he built CRAZY Yamaha headless guitars for Allan Holdsworth, stuff for James Hetfield, and many other guys in that realm. John has built _thousands _of guitars, so to know that this one takes the cake for him means he's going to put even more heart into making them perfect. He was such a big part of the process that I insisted on having his name on the control cavity cover next to mine. Although the design and specs are by me, he's the one who took all of what I had in my head and made it a reality. We worked very closely together on it, in person. It was uncanny how he was able to get it _exactly _like I had envisioned it. The dude is a master of his craft. 

So yeah, TedintheShed is a winner for sure! haha, John and I appreciate the support. I think Schecter USA is criminally under-rated. Probably not for much longer, though.


----------



## wannabguitarist

possumkiller said:


> (with straight up clickbait lies about setting a $3k Jackson on fire...)



Off topic, but is there a story behind this stupidity?


----------



## TedintheShed

Zado said:


> And we have a winnner!



To quote the late, great Tom Petty, "The waiting is the hardest part.".


----------



## Zado

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I swear every time I see one of these guitars in the wild I'm gonna be like "I should have taken that one" haha. I'm really stoked for him, because I know what he's getting and its glorious. I'd have a hard time imagining anyone being disappointed with one of these. If I step back and think about these from a different perspective (which isn't easy), I realize that these are some of the highest quality guitars I've personally ever had. I mean, I've had some pretty high end guitars over the years, and I'd take the MKIII over any of them. Even over guitars that were more expensive or exclusive. If not for the quality and playability, for the aesthetics. Plus, getting to know the guys at Schecter USA made me really trust in their capabilities. Those guys are legends and _really _know what they're doing. They're not gonna build you a shitty guitar, ever.
> 
> John Gaudesi told me that this design project turned into his favorite guitar he's been a part of. I think that says a lot considering he built CRAZY Yamaha headless guitars for Allan Holdsworth, stuff for James Hetfield, and many other guys in that realm. John has built _thousands _of guitars, so to know that this one takes the cake for him means he's going to put even more heart into making them perfect. He was such a big part of the process that I insisted on having his name on the control cavity cover next to mine. Although the design and specs are by me, he's the one who took all of what I had in my head and made it a reality. We worked very closely together on it, in person. It was uncanny how he was able to get it _exactly _like I had envisioned it. The dude is a master of his craft.
> 
> So yeah, TedintheShed is a winner for sure! haha, John and I appreciate the support. I think Schecter USA is criminally under-rated. Probably not for much longer, though.



It's sort of a blend of great ideas (yours) and superior craftmanship (the CS guys). As a retro guy I'm no super expert of modern guitars but for what I can see, you, Keith, put on the table a project with the best technology and design a guitar player could dream of, and the guys at the custom shop.... hell, there's a reason if Ron Thorn (one of the very best luthiers in the world for proper reason) talked about the guys at Schecter CS as some of the best builders he knows.
Yeah, Schecter USA is super underrated, but honestly I far prefer this scenario, people working hard and delivering the best around, than seeing them going super hyped with all that comes with that.


----------



## Zado

TedintheShed said:


> To quote the late, great Tom Petty, "The waiting is the hardest part.".


But it will be TOTALLY worth it!


----------



## TedintheShed

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I swear every time I see one of these guitars in the wild I'm gonna be like "I should have taken that one" haha. I'm really stoked for him, because I know what he's getting and its glorious. I'd have a hard time imagining anyone being disappointed with one of these. If I step back and think about these from a different perspective (which isn't easy), I realize that these are some of the highest quality guitars I've personally ever had. I mean, I've had some pretty high end guitars over the years, and I'd take the MKIII over any of them. Even over guitars that were more expensive or exclusive. If not for the quality and playability, for the aesthetics. Plus, getting to know the guys at Schecter USA made me really trust in their capabilities. Those guys are legends and _really _know what they're doing. They're not gonna build you a shitty guitar, ever.
> 
> John Gaudesi told me that this design project turned into his favorite guitar he's been a part of. I think that says a lot considering he built CRAZY Yamaha headless guitars for Allan Holdsworth, stuff for James Hetfield, and many other guys in that realm. John has built _thousands _of guitars, so to know that this one takes the cake for him means he's going to put even more heart into making them perfect. He was such a big part of the process that I insisted on having his name on the control cavity cover next to mine. Although the design and specs are by me, he's the one who took all of what I had in my head and made it a reality. We worked very closely together on it, in person. It was uncanny how he was able to get it _exactly _like I had envisioned it. The dude is a master of his craft.
> 
> So yeah, TedintheShed is a winner for sure! haha, John and I appreciate the support. I think Schecter USA is criminally under-rated. Probably not for much longer, though.



People don't realize a lot of current top tier industry builders came from that shop.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

cip 123 said:


> Do you see yourself taking on more of a design role at Schecter for their models?



You may have noticed a bit of a shift in their regular production guitars. I have helped a bit since I teamed up with them, but they're wanting to get me more involved with design starting in the middle of this year after the MKIII project is fully in motion. I'm excited for that, because design something I'm very interested in.



TedintheShed said:


> To quote the late, great Tom Petty, "The waiting is the hardest part.".



These pics probably don't help, but here ya go haha.


----------



## TedintheShed

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thanks a lot for the kind words, I truly appreciate it. These days, its a little scary to come onto guitar forums. To be honest, I almost didn't jump into this thread. People seem to have a lot of mixed opinions about me, my career, these guitars, and they aren't timid about it. I'm not welcome on most forums and get trolled or heckled. In the early days, I got nothing but support. Somewhere along the way, that turned into disdain. I instantly get called out for "shilling my wares". That's definitely not my intention. People have questions or speculations about things I can easily talk about. I'm just a regular dude like anyone else, passionate about what I'm doing. I like coming here and sharing inside stuff like this. I think I started positing on this forum back in around 2009, and it played a big part in my success today. So, I'm happy to be here sharing what I'm working on with you guys. I had to leave for quite a while, as I don't think the moderators here are particularly fond of me. But whatevs! You guys are sick and have interesting questions that I'm happy to answer.
> 
> That 8 string proto at DCGL was made back around 2012 along with the original batch of MKI guitars. I wasn't even aware of it until they arrived from overseas. There's a bit of a gray area when it comes to a KM8 guitar. Because I don't play 8-string guitars and wouldn't actually use it, they don't feel its appropriate considering they make other 8 string guitars. I do play 6-string about 20% of the time (lol) so that's why there's a KM6. Schecter views the KM as a signature instrument, but to me, its a player's guitar meant for everyone including myself. When I design these, I try to do it in an understated and functional way, with features that I believe others like me would want. People buy these guitars for different reasons than the guy who buys an A7X guitar with bat inlays. Most people buy a KM because its a sweet guitar that fits their needs. Not because they want to be me. So I don't have a solid answer as to if there will be a KM8, but at the moment, there are no plans for one. That could definitely change, however.



I've seen a couple other endorsees get scolded in this manner. It's not hard to drift outside the rules, so I wouldn't take that personally- it's kind of their job.

As for the others, don't let that get in the way of being a good ambassador for the things you like. Your opinion is valued, and your guidance in answering my questions went above and beyond. I never had this kind of access in the 80s to the ground breaking guitarists of my era and it's great that we donnow. Just don't let those arseholes bring you down. Usually it's just pettiness or jealousy.

And thanks again. Someday I hope you do Gearfest at Sweetwater and have you sign it.


----------



## cip 123

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> You may have noticed a bit of a shift in their regular production guitars. I have helped a bit since I teamed up with them, but they're wanting to get me more involved with design starting in the middle of this year after the MKIII project is fully in motion. I'm excited for that, because design something I'm very interested in.



Thats great, things are only looking up for Schecter it seems!

I love designing too, started to do my own for guitars...just gotta learn some proper woodworking skills now, if only I'd started guitar when I got wood shop in school!


----------



## TedintheShed

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> These pics probably don't help, but here ya go haha.
> 
> View attachment 59045
> View attachment 59046
> View attachment 59047
> View attachment 59048
> View attachment 59049



LMAO...that's just evil! But thanks 

Ever play it through a VH-4?


----------



## Clinic

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thanks a lot for the kind words, I truly appreciate it. These days, its a little scary to come onto guitar forums. To be honest, I almost didn't jump into this thread...



I dont post here much, but I lurk alot. I just want to add my thanks to that of some of the other posters in the thread. I too, have watched your you tube vids for many years because they are informative and interesting.

As a reader, I've read your posts on the KM's exactly as you say you've intended them, its cool inside information and its good to hear why such and such a change was made and what the differences are between models together with all the beautiful technical details that us guitar nerds love. You just don't get this type of information from artists very much, if you do, its in the glossy pages of Premier Guitar or the alike. Its really awesome to have an artist and designer who actually reads posts and responds the rest of us hacks with intelligence and humility.

I raise my beer to you sir!


----------



## possumkiller

Plus this. Still the coolest demo ever. A guy that will get that deep into playing a part just for a short pickup demo clip has to be a good guy.

Edit: Well just to make it more clear and touchy feely reality show emotional feel good. Things like that show me that you are in this with heart and soul not for money and attention. I get from you a lot of the same kind of vibe I get from Dylan of Daemoness. A love of music, metal and guitar that is bigger than yourself and a good-natured want to contribute to the continuation of it's greatness.


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Any plans for a floyd'd KM7 MK3 usa?


----------



## yan12

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I swear every time I see one of these guitars in the wild I'm gonna be like "I should have taken that one" haha. I'm really stoked for him, because I know what he's getting and its glorious. I'd have a hard time imagining anyone being disappointed with one of these. If I step back and think about these from a different perspective (which isn't easy), I realize that these are some of the highest quality guitars I've personally ever had. I mean, I've had some pretty high end guitars over the years, and I'd take the MKIII over any of them. Even over guitars that were more expensive or exclusive. If not for the quality and playability, for the aesthetics. Plus, getting to know the guys at Schecter USA made me really trust in their capabilities. Those guys are legends and _really _know what they're doing. They're not gonna build you a shitty guitar, ever.
> 
> 
> yeah, TedintheShed is a winner for sure! haha, John and I appreciate the support. I think Schecter USA is criminally under-rated. Probably not for much longer, though.



I concur. Can't find a builder anywhere that can out do the Schecter USA shop. I am fortunate enough to have owned many top tier guitars in these later years and you can pay more but you can't get better than Schecter. I rarely post anywhere but when something is this good it deserves the trumpet from on high. I have let go of some guitars that I thought I would keep forever because the Schecters are that good.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Keith are you not a fan of multi scales at all?
Any chance this body style could be used for a mutliscale in the future?


----------



## cip 123

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> View attachment 59046



That top looks like a Meshuggah album cover


----------



## Mayhew

I think the vast majority of people know that guys like you, Misha, Rob Chapman and Ola are all in it for the right reasons. To make "The People's Gear". For guitarists by guitarists. It's very grassroots and community driven because guys like you rise from the same online guitar community and have managed to turn what the rest of us do here for fun into a career. Never work a day in your life if you love what you do right? The ones who really care can see that passion. I also think it's criminally underrated what you guys have done to give back by getting big companies or forming your own to build basically what we've all been asking for. Your hearts are all in it. It's sad that there will always be people that don't see it but that's on them. They're really missing out on the true spirit and intention of what's actually going on right now in the guitar community and we're witnessing the shift first hand. I think the whole thing is something unprecedented and it's awesome. Besides, anyone who's actually played or owns a KM knows you're not full of shit. They're killer guitars. 

This is the first time I've ever gassed for a guitar I've never even seen before. I love my MKI KM7 so much that I want an MKIII six string to go with it. I play sixes more and the KM7 is still my favourite. That says something. Can't wait man.


----------



## Arkon

Again, as I'm pondering to buy the old mkII version, I have a question; I don't mean to be nasty, but I would like to clarify a doubt.

Since the mkIII specs say that it has a *graphite *ernie ball compensated nut, and the mkII that I has just an ernie ball compensated nut, is the mkIII one similar to a black tusq, and the mkII made of simple plastic? 

Any of you who has the mkII can answer me? Thx!


----------



## jephjacques

Man this new design is absolutely killer. Might finally have to add a Schecter to my collection.


----------



## Mathemagician

Idk, I expect an artist to talk about their signature gear. The same way that I’d expect someone I know who sells real estate or cars to occasionally check and see if I need a new home/car. It’s just pragmatic. 

Also the peeps who come on this forum tend to have some pretty great signature guitars. 

I’m looking forward to seeing a 6 string MIK in a store to try out. That blue/purple burst thing is hot. Love crazy colors.


----------



## A-Branger

I ust say, I finally tried a KM 7 II the other day and wow, it was amazing. Shame Im already sold on upcoming guitars I have on the way, if not this new one would be up in my list. Love that purple/blue burst with black hardware/binding. jsut beautiful. I might steal that finish idea if the day comes I would get a custom guitar. Love the finish and how it looks


----------



## Soya

Arkon said:


> Again, as I'm pondering to buy the old mkII version, I have a question; I don't mean to be nasty, but I would like to clarify a doubt.
> 
> Since the mkIII specs say that it has a *graphite *ernie ball compensated nut, and the mkII that I has just an ernie ball compensated nut, is the mkIII one similar to a black tusq, and the mkII made of simple plastic?
> 
> Any of you who has the mkII can answer me? Thx!



Are you really basing your guitar purchase on nut material?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Soya said:


> Are you really basing your guitar purchase on nut material?



All of the EB compensated nuts are graphite anyway. He's just being cautious I think.


----------



## Arkon

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> All of the EB compensated nuts are graphite anyway. He's just being cautious I think.



Great, thx for pointing out! Of course the material is not a deciding factor, but I have a habit of looking into the minute details. And let's be honest, the nut is an underestimated component of the guitar. I Look forward to trying the EB compensated nut!


----------



## TedintheShed

UPDATE: Looks like I'll get an ETA for completion by the end of the week. I asked Sweetwater to reach out to Schecter to see of I could have a hand in choosing the top wood or maybe even a few pictures of the build progress.


----------



## Albake21

TedintheShed said:


> UPDATE: Looks like I'll get an ETA for completion by the end of the week. I asked Sweetwater to reach out to Schecter to see of I could have a hand in choosing the top wood or maybe even a few pictures of the build progress.


I reached out to my Sweetwater rep and they told me it would take about 3-4 months. That's way too long of a a wait for me right now, sadly. 

Hey Keith, any idea how many of these are going to be made? Are they going to be pretty limited?


----------



## Cheap

TedintheShed said:


> UPDATE: Looks like I'll get an ETA for completion by the end of the week. I asked Sweetwater to reach out to Schecter to see of I could have a hand in choosing the top wood or maybe even a few pictures of the build progress.


I ordered my NJ through Sweetwater and ended up contacting Schecter directly through their facebook because I had a few more questions. They were extremely helpful and even sent build progress pics without me asking for them so you may have better luck removing the middle-man. Everyone at that company I've talked with has been so genuine and ready to roll out the red carpet for a nobody like me--can't recommend that route enough


----------



## TedintheShed

Albake21 said:


> I reached out to my Sweetwater rep and they told me it would take about 3-4 months. That's way too long of a a wait for me right now, sadly.
> 
> Hey Keith, any idea how many of these are going to be made? Are they going to be pretty limited?



That's what they told me.initially as well, but now that the order is placed it won't be just an estimate.

Considering these are basically Masterworks builds, that time frame is understandable.


----------



## skmanga

Hey Kieth,
One last question from me regarding the neck's on your sig guitars.
Are the necks on the KM MK1 and MK2 identical?

Thank you kind sir!


----------



## XiXora

I'm a little jealous of people ordering their KM7s now… Hopefully KM6 soon-ish


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

skmanga said:


> Hey Kieth,
> One last question from me regarding the neck's on your sig guitars.
> Are the necks on the KM MK1 and MK2 identical?
> 
> Thank you kind sir!



Yes, same profile and fretboard radius


----------



## skmanga

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Yes, same profile and fretboard radius



Thank you very much Kieth!
Really appreciate the replies.


----------



## Arkon

Current MKII with new fishman KM pickups arriving around June.

Keith I have a question: 
In the video, I do not see the second selector (the one for the voicings). Do you know if it's still possible to select the 3 voicings of you signature fishman pickups?


----------



## Albake21

Arkon said:


> Current MKII with new fishman KM pickups arriving around June.
> 
> Keith I have a question:
> In the video, I do not see the second selector (the one for the voicings). Do you know if it's still possible to select the 3 voicings of you signature fishman pickups?



Man I really love the new C1 SLS Elites.... just wish they were a satin finish.


----------



## theicon2125

Arkon said:


> Current MKII with new fishman KM pickups arriving around June.
> 
> Keith I have a question:
> In the video, I do not see the second selector (the one for the voicings). Do you know if it's still possible to select the 3 voicings of you signature fishman pickups?




My _guess_ is that they wanted to show what those would look and sound like with his new pickups. Hopefully they've thought of that. Depending on how these sound in demos I might put them in my ZH7B. I'll have to find someone local who I can trust to drill the hole for the extra toggle to make the layout like it is on the US models.

Keith, I was just curious as to how you have these wired. Is the toggle to switch between the voice 1/2 and the push/pull for voice 3? Or is it the opposite of that?


----------



## Sermo Lupi

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Yes, same profile and fretboard radius



Speaking of the neck, what was your inspiration in going with wenge/purpleheart for the neck laminates? 

Guitar looks sick, by the way!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

theicon2125 said:


> My _guess_ is that they wanted to show what those would look and sound like with his new pickups. Hopefully they've thought of that. Depending on how these sound in demos I might put them in my ZH7B. I'll have to find someone local who I can trust to drill the hole for the extra toggle to make the layout like it is on the US models.
> 
> Keith, I was just curious as to how you have these wired. Is the toggle to switch between the voice 1/2 and the push/pull for voice 3? Or is it the opposite of that?




The Fishman MKII guitar uses a push-pull to toggle between the 2 different humbucker voicings for both neck and bridge. It doesn't have the single coil mode. The MKIII has an added toggle so you can have those tones as well as a coil split mode. Adding a toggle to the MKII would get you that 3rd voice.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Sermo Lupi said:


> Speaking of the neck, what was your inspiration in going with wenge/purpleheart for the neck laminates?
> 
> Guitar looks sick, by the way!



I've had a few wenge neck 7 string custom guitars in the past with a few different types of stringers in them. I really love the way wenge sounds, feels, and looks. Some builders use it in bass guitar necks a lot because of the way it translates low tones. It works the same way on an ERG. The lows sound really defined. I went with purple heart and maple for the stringers mainly because of the density and stability, but it also just looks super awesome.


----------



## Church2224

Hey Keith, a quick question....

I have bought about 10 USA Schecter's from them and was talking to Michael about your model. If possible, would you approve of a customer purchasing one of your USA Sigs but in a different finish color? I was thinking this maybe...


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Church2224 said:


> Hey Keith, a quick question....
> 
> I have bought about 10 USA Schecter's from them and was talking to Michael about your model. If possible, would you approve of a customer purchasing one of your USA Sigs but in a different finish color? I was thinking this maybe...



If you can convince them to do that, I don't care at all.


----------



## Church2224

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> If you can convince them to do that, I don't care at all.



Awesome Keith, thank you so much!


----------



## Albake21

Church2224 said:


> Hey Keith, a quick question....
> 
> I have bought about 10 USA Schecter's from them and was talking to Michael about your model. If possible, would you approve of a customer purchasing one of your USA Sigs but in a different finish color? I was thinking this maybe...


Damn that would be pretty sweet on the MKIII!


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> Hey Keith, a quick question....
> 
> I have bought about 10 USA Schecter's from them and was talking to Michael about your model. If possible, would you approve of a customer purchasing one of your USA Sigs but in a different finish color? I was thinking this maybe...


Your obsession for green is amazing man 

btw


----------



## Arkon

Deeeemoooo!!! 

Edit: nvm, thought you had just gotten it XD


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hey DIOBOLIC5150, do we have an ETA on your sig Fishman pickups? I've been looking for a new set of pickups for my Ibby guitar, but I just remembered you had those down the pipeline. 

Also, estimated price? And are the tabs going to be squared off like Duncans or triangles like Dimarzio?

EDIT: Just saw pics and they're triangled. Thank fuck for that, Keith.  I know triangle tabs aren't common, but it's a pain in the ass wrecking the resale value of pickups when you have to file down the tabs to fit them into triangle-routed guitars.

Double Edit: Also, will it come with the charging jack like the Greg Koch model? Or is it just the pickup and wiring? Also, any word on the single coils? My Ibby is H-S-H so it would be kickass to have one of the first H-S-H 7-string fishmans.


----------



## TheShade0110

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hey, do we have an ETA on your sig Fishman pickups? I've been looking for a new set of pickups for my Ibby guitar, but I just remembered you had those down the pipeline.
> 
> Also, estimated price? And are the tabs going to be squared off like Duncans or triangles like Dimarzio?
> 
> EDIT: Just saw pics and they're triangled. Thank fuck for that, Keith.  I know triangle tabs aren't common, but it's a pain in the ass wrecking the resale value of pickups when you have to file down the tabs to fit them into triangle-routed guitars.
> 
> Double Edit: Also, will it come with the charging jack like the Greg Koch model? Or is it just the pickup and wiring? Also, any word on the single coils? My Ibby is H-S-H so it would be kickass to have one of the first H-S-H 7-string fishmans.



I believe his pickups have a single coil voicing built into the humbuckers, I don't think he has a separate sig single coil.
Fishman does sell their own single coils individually however. The KSE pickup page on the Fishman website has wiring diagrams for HsH configs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheShade0110 said:


> I believe his pickups have a single coil voicing built into the humbuckers, I don't think he has a separate sig single coil.
> Fishman does sell their own single coils individually however. The KSE pickup page on the Fishman website has wiring diagrams for HsH configs.



Forgot to mention I was talking about the 7-string set. They don't made a 7-string single coil... yet. They're rumored to be making a 7-string single coil, and I'd be looking to get one to pair with the Merrow set in an H-S-H config.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hey DIOBOLIC5150, *do we have an ETA on your sig Fishman* pickups? I've been looking for a new set of pickups for my Ibby guitar, but I just remembered you had those down the pipeline.
> 
> Also, *estimated price*? ....



+100  I have been googling their model numbers almost daily, not a single online store anywhere has them, including ebay/Reverb. That was not the case last year, IIRC, I got Tosin's like a couple of weeks after they were announced.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> +100  I have been googling their model numbers almost daily, not a single online store anywhere has them, including ebay/Reverb. That was not the case last year, IIRC, I got Tosin's like a couple of weeks after they were announced.



One site has the 6-string set listed, but no ETA or price.


----------



## stinkoman

I'm just now discovering this guitar and seems like a lot of bang for your buck. Do all versions have stainless steel frets or is that a later version like the kmIII?


----------



## TedintheShed

stinkoman said:


> I'm just now discovering this guitar and seems like a lot of bang for your buck. Do all versions have stainless steel frets or is that a later version like the kmIII?



My mk II has stainless steel frets


----------



## skmanga

The only thing you might want to do to an Mk1 or Mk2 is upgrade the electronics.
Mines came in a bit shady.

Everything else on these guitars is quality.
Skimping some on electronics is understandable.


----------



## MattThePenguin

stinkoman said:


> I'm just now discovering this guitar and seems like a lot of bang for your buck. Do all versions have stainless steel frets or is that a later version like the kmIII?


 All of the models that are out right now have stainless steel frets


----------



## stinkoman

I hate this site. I never bothered to research this guitar till yesterday evening, and now I just impulsive purchased one for $499 off guitar centers website.


----------



## Albake21

stinkoman said:


> I hate this site. I never bothered to research this guitar till yesterday evening, and now I just impulsive purchased one for $499 off guitar centers website.


$500? Damn that's a steal!


----------



## stinkoman

It kinda why i jumped on it. I was waiting for guitar center to send me pictures since they only had one, but i figured by the time I would get them it would be sold, and guitar center has a return policy i'd take a chance on it.


----------



## cip 123

$500 is a crazy deal!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Forgot to mention I was talking about the 7-string set. They don't made a 7-string single coil... yet. They're rumored to be making a 7-string single coil, and I'd be looking to get one to pair with the Merrow set in an H-S-H config.



Do those rumors happen to include anything about an 8 sting single coil?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kyle Jordan said:


> Do those rumors happen to include anything about an 8 sting single coil?



Nah, just a 7-string single coil and a possible Devy 7-string set.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, just a 7-string single coil and a possible Devy 7-string set.



BOO!!!!!!!!!!

Make 8 string singles Fishman!


----------



## YouAreAwesome

I recently bought a KM-7 and the volume pot crackles. I see this happens a lot and should be an easy replacement. However I'm not savvy at these types of things. Can anybody point me to the type/brand of pot I need to purchase to replace it with? Thanks!


----------



## crwnedblasphemy

I want t try the mkIII, but I get a little peeved that you have to change out the volume knob on Schecters. Had to on my km6 and my km7mkii, plus my friend on his hellraiser. It’s very common and I think when spending $1k or more on an axe, stuff should work properly.


----------



## Albake21

crwnedblasphemy said:


> I want t try the mkIII, but I get a little peeved that you have to change out the volume knob on Schecters. Had to on my km6 and my km7mkii, plus my friend on his hellraiser. It’s very common and I think when spending $1k or more on an axe, stuff should work properly.


I've never had to change my volume knob. Not sure why you had to on both of yours.


----------



## Spicypickles

YouAreAwesome said:


> I recently bought a KM-7 and the volume pot crackles. I see this happens a lot and should be an easy replacement. However I'm not savvy at these types of things. Can anybody point me to the type/brand of pot I need to purchase to replace it with? Thanks!



After buying any overseas or mid level/entry level guitars; my inclination is to replace the pots, wiring, and nut immediately. In your case, I would just get the equivalent CTS model pots and switch you need. I believe these all come with the EBMM compensated nut, so no need there. If you solder, your only out the cost of components and 30 min of your time. There may be better quality components out there, but they've always worked fine for me. 

IMO of course.


----------



## toolsound

Albake21 said:


> I've never had to change my volume knob. Not sure why you had to on both of yours.



I haven't either, but I've definitely heard of people having this issue. I'll admit the volume pot on my MKII does feel a bit fragile.


----------



## YouAreAwesome

Spicypickles said:


> In your case, I would just get the equivalent CTS model pots and switch you need.
> IMO of course.



But I'm not quite sure which one I need. The Schecter website only says: "Controls Volume (Push-Pull)/3-Way Switch". How do I know I pick the right one?


----------



## theicon2125

YouAreAwesome said:


> But I'm not quite sure which one I need. The Schecter website only says: "Controls Volume (Push-Pull)/3-Way Switch". How do I know I pick the right one?



If you look up 500K Push-Pull Pot on Amazon you should see a DiMarzio one. I've used that in the past and it was good.


----------



## Spicypickles

YouAreAwesome said:


> But I'm not quite sure which one I need. The Schecter website only says: "Controls Volume (Push-Pull)/3-Way Switch". How do I know I pick the right one?



Find the push pull pots, measure the shaft height (giggity) in your guitar's, and get the matching one. 

Switches are pretty simple, you shouldn't have an issue there. 

Choosing between 250k, 500k or whatever pots, is somewhat of a personal choice. I'm not sure what comes stock.


----------



## Zado

ohoh

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bff4YmynFt_/?hl=it

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bff4Cl8H-7P/?hl=it


----------



## Koryv86

Zado said:


> ohoh
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bff4YmynFt_/?hl=it
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bff4Cl8H-7P/?hl=it


Holy [email protected]!...looks amazing! Im aiming for the black one.


----------



## cardinal

Looks great


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the purple/blue one is amazing. hopefully the MIK versions look half as good.


----------



## Zado

Dont you guys dare not to get one!


----------



## Koryv86

Zado said:


> Dont you guys dare not to get one!


Can't wait to get the MIK black one in neck through version! I hope it will have the same (or really close) specs and looks.


----------



## Albake21

And..... the black pro is sold already.


----------



## Zado




----------



## blackadder

hi there!
quick question:
having in mind construction differences (set neck vs ntb) between mk1 and mk2, are there any resonable differences in sound between these models?
maybe mk1 is more snappy, agressive and tight because of set neck? or maybe the differences are so small that it is difficult to tell?

maybe someone has both guitars with the same pickups and did some test or just could write some words about it?


----------



## ImNotAhab

I suck at describing sounds but I'll have a go...

My MKI to me sounds a little more rounded where my MKII has more snap and snarl. I should also note my MKI is on the heavier side and my MKII is on the lighter side so that is probably feeding into it. I should really do shoot out as I have never really compared the two head to head.


----------



## hYpYz

At Namm schecter booth representative said that all new kms will have fluence. I can see the increased price for 2018 models in UK dealers. Spec on schecter and all dealer websites still the same. Can we take NAMM booth guy word seriously ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

hYpYz said:


> At Namm schecter booth representative said that all new kms will have fluence. I can see the increased price for 2018 models in UK dealers. Spec on schecter and all dealer websites still the same. Can we take NAMM booth guy word seriously ?



Pretty sure Keith has said this, as well.


----------



## Vyn

Sorely tempted by the #2 USA one at DCGL...


----------



## cip 123

Vyn said:


> Sorely tempted by the #2 USA one at DCGL...


----------



## Zado




----------



## PatientMental76

Schecter has their shit together, wasnt a fan of early models but after buying a late model & playing it for awhile one of the best around for the money!


----------



## TedintheShed

Who here wishes the had a case with their last name emblazened in the inside top like that?


----------



## ArtDecade

Luckily, my last name is *TKL Products Corp*.


----------



## dirtool

any news about the indo km-7?


----------



## cip 123

dirtool said:


> any news about the indo km-7?


The MK3 production will be out in the 3rd quarter of the year if thats what you're asking


----------



## JEngelking

If anyone is interested in picking up one of these (I know I am and wish I could swing it right now...), Musician's Friend's Stupid Deal of the Day is the KM-7 in blue for $759.


----------



## fgmirra

JEngelking said:


> If anyone is interested in picking up one of these (I know I am and wish I could swing it right now...), Musician's Friend's Stupid Deal of the Day is the KM-7 in blue for $759.


good price


----------



## Seabeast2000

JEngelking said:


> If anyone is interested in picking up one of these (I know I am and wish I could swing it right now...), Musician's Friend's Stupid Deal of the Day is the KM-7 in blue for $759.


Dood! Unplanned purchase of the fiscal quarter. Thanks and GNFU. (props to @Vyn) 

I can hardly play my 6's but what's another string between Keith and me? Excited! Intercepting package at the curb!


----------



## Vyn

The906 said:


> Dood! Unplanned purchase of the fiscal quarter. Thanks and GNFU. (props to @Vyn)
> 
> I can hardly play my 6's but what's another string between Keith and me? Excited! Intercepting package at the curb!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59605



Did you buy #2? You bastard lol. I both love and hate you right now xD Congrats!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Vyn said:


> Did you buy #2? You bastard lol. I both love and hate you right now xD Congrats!



No, I just got that MF deal in Lambo Blue. That thing is spec'd to a tee IMO.


----------



## Albake21

The906 said:


> No, I just got that MF deal in Lambo Blue. That thing is spec'd to a tee IMO.


Is it the FRS version?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Albake21 said:


> Is it the FRS version?



Yes. 

http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/keith-merrow-km-7-fr-s-lambo-blue-detail


----------



## Vyn

The906 said:


> No, I just got that MF deal in Lambo Blue. That thing is spec'd to a tee IMO.



I was eyeing that off as well  That blue is delicious


----------



## Seabeast2000

Vyn said:


> I was eyeing that off as well  That blue is delicious



Thanks, first new axe in many moons. It will be by far the best looking in the bunch.


----------



## Albake21

The906 said:


> Yes.
> 
> http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/keith-merrow-km-7-fr-s-lambo-blue-detail


Damn.... an FRS for only $760? That's an absolute steal!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Albake21 said:


> Damn.... an FRS for only $760? That's an absolute steal!


No Shit ey? 
I went through the specs and they just kept piling up, then pulled the trigger. 
To me, the combined matrix of selling points:
1. Sustainiac
2. Nazgul for teh brootz(?)
3. 26.5" (always wanted)
4. Floyd
5. Maple board- nope, but that's OK
6. That Lambo Blue is pretty sweet
7. 7 strings....sure why not?
8. Stainless Steel x jumbo fretz0rz
9. Ultra Thin C neck profile

This hopefully will keep my 2018 GAS under control. I think I can make it with just this one man, just this one, I swear.


----------



## Vyn

The906 said:


> This hopefully will keep my 2018 GAS under control. I think I can make it with just this one man, just this one, I swear.



I'll believe that when I see it xD


----------



## stinkoman

The KM7 that I bought for $499 is at the guitar center in florence KY if anybody is interested in it. The case it came in was a bc rich hardshell that fit it extremely well. Only reason I took it back was to pay some bills. I will be getting another one someday.


----------



## Albake21

stinkoman said:


> The KM7 that I bought for $499 is at the guitar center in florence KY if anybody is interested in it. The case it came in was a bc rich hardshell that fit it extremely well. Only reason I took it back was to pay some bills. I will be getting another one someday.


How good of shape was it in?


----------



## NosralTserrof

Albake21 said:


> How good of shape was it in?



Yeah, cause I might pic kit up


----------



## Frostbite

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Sc.../KM-7-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar-113287280.gc

Have at it


----------



## Albake21

That's seriously a good deal! If I had the money, and didn't just buy two expensive guitars...... I'd love to buy it as a backup to my KM7. By far the best 7 string I have ever played!


----------



## Frostbite

Albake21 said:


> That's seriously a good deal! If I had the money, and didn't just buy two expensive guitars...... I'd love to buy it as a backup to my KM7. By far the best 7 string I have ever played!


Same. I'm a sucker for good deals but I've bought two guitars within the last month


----------



## NosralTserrof

I'm like 95% of the way to pulling the trigger. 

stinkoman, can you describe the condition some more? Everythings seems OK except for the fretboard, that looks sketch from the pic online.


----------



## NosralTserrof

Screw it. If it doesn't work out I can return it. I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Albake21

NosralTserrof said:


> Screw it. If it doesn't work out I can return it. I pulled the trigger.


That's the spirit! Although for that price, you absolutely will be satisfied. Hell I'd pay full price for my MKII. It's by far my favorite seven string.


----------



## NosralTserrof

Albake21 said:


> That's the spirit! Although for that price, you absolutely will be satisfied. Hell I'd pay full price for my MKII. It's by farm my favorite seven string.



For sure. I ended up getting my KM6 for around $250 out of pocket (trade in!) and that's my favorite guitar that I have, so I expect nothing less!


----------



## BTS

Any ideas when the mkiii 6 string is coming out? And whether the colour options will be the same?


----------



## Frostbite

NosralTserrof said:


> Screw it. If it doesn't work out I can return it. I pulled the trigger.


That's how I justify buying shit off GC used lmao. I never return it though...


----------



## yellowv

I got one. It was too hard to pass up for the price.


----------



## Seabeast2000

yellowv said:


> I got one. It was too hard to pass up for the price.


Nice. 
NORAD tells me mine is in Cedar City, UT. Arriving Tuesday/Wed.


----------



## technomancer

The906 said:


> Nice.
> NORAD tells me mine is in Cedar City, UT. Arriving Tuesday/Wed.



Got mine yesterday... unfortunately it looks like it's going back. Had a few spots of buffing compound that needed cleaned up, no big deal. Unfortunately two of the open strings sound like a Sitar, not sure if it is the nut or the first fret is high in two spots. Overall it's a cool guitar, but don't feel like trouble shooting it so back it goes


----------



## Seabeast2000

technomancer said:


> Got mine yesterday... unfortunately it looks like it's going back. Had a few spots of buffing compound that needed cleaned up, not big deal. Unfortunately two of the open strings sound like a Sitar, not sure if it is the nut or the first fret is high in two spots. Overall it's a cool guitar, but don't feel like trouble shooting it so back it goes



Bummer! Going to get a replacement or cancel the endeavor entirely?


----------



## technomancer

The906 said:


> Bummer! Going to get a replacement or cancel the endeavor entirely?



Still debating... I just seem to have terrible luck with Korean and Indonesian guitars


----------



## Seventy

So what's new in the MKIII version? Sorry if I missed it if it was already posted.


----------



## cip 123

Seventy said:


> So what's new in the MKIII version? Sorry if I missed it if it was already posted.


Have you seen it?


----------



## cip 123

technomancer said:


> Still debating... I just seem to have terrible luck with Korean and Indonesian guitars


Clearly you need to grab a USA KM then


----------



## TedintheShed

Schecter has been really cool with my order- they said they will try their best to sent me build pictures of my guitar!


----------



## Seventy

cip 123 said:


> Have you seen it?



I saw the studio version that's like $4k...is that it? Or is there a "standard" version for those of us with bills


----------



## technomancer

cip 123 said:


> Clearly you need to grab a USA KM then


----------



## TedintheShed

Seventy said:


> I saw the studio version that's like $4k...is that it? Or is there a "standard" version for those of us with bills



$4499 for the Studio- neck thru with rechargable batteries.

$3499 for the Pro- bolt on neck.


----------



## JEngelking

MF at it again, but this time with the natural finish KM-7, still $749. http://www.musiciansfriend.com/stupid?source=3TP5DNB&mscr=2103348_88921


----------



## Albake21

JEngelking said:


> MF at it again, but this time with the natural finish KM-7, still $749. http://www.musiciansfriend.com/stupid?source=3TP5DNB&mscr=2103348_88921


Dang and that's the MKII this time. Which I like a bit more than the MKI. Although I much prefer the black one to the natural. Still, it's a crazy good deal .


----------



## Arkon

JEngelking said:


> MF at it again, but this time with the natural finish KM-7, still $749. http://www.musiciansfriend.com/stupid?source=3TP5DNB&mscr=2103348_88921



Any way it's buyable from the EU?


----------



## JEngelking

Arkon said:


> Any way it's buyable from the EU?



Just checked on that as I thought they shipped internationally, but it seems that for that deal they don't ship to Spain sadly. :/


----------



## yellowv

technomancer said:


> Got mine yesterday... unfortunately it looks like it's going back. Had a few spots of buffing compound that needed cleaned up, no big deal. Unfortunately two of the open strings sound like a Sitar, not sure if it is the nut or the first fret is high in two spots. Overall it's a cool guitar, but don't feel like trouble shooting it so back it goes



Eek. Hope I don’t have issues. I ordered a case with it too, so it would be a PITA to have to send both back if it has issues.


----------



## Seabeast2000

yellowv said:


> Eek. Hope I don’t have issues. I ordered a case with it too, so it would be a PITA to have to send both back if it has issues.


Did you get the Blue or the Natty one?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

@DIOBOLIC5150, quick question since Fishman's site is slow to update.

Any clue what the peak freqs of your sig Fishman bridge pickup will be? I really like how much attack the Classics have. They have a peak freq of 1.6k on V2 and 2.2 on V1. Will your sigs be close to that?


----------



## yellowv

The906 said:


> Did you get the Blue or the Natty one?



I got the blue one. Should get it tomorrow.


----------



## Seabeast2000

yellowv said:


> I got the blue one. Should get it tomorrow.



Well I hope it works out for T. Ferguson. Mine also due tomorrow. I haven't figure out how to reduce pic sizes from my phone to post inline here yet, but I'll see what I can do, good or bad.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

*@Jazzhands*

From Fishman's 2018 catalog:






*EDIT:* I actually would like someone to tell me when these will become available. I passed on the MF SDOTD since getting the new pickups & installing them would make it prob. more expensive than buying the updated version, again no clue when it'll arrive.


----------



## Power2theMetal

This thread helped me pull the trigger on a Lambo Orange KM7 from Sweetwater, plus I had it plek'd... I'm hoping it lives up to the hype train! Thanks a lot guys...


----------



## Orion514

I jumped on the Musician's Friend "Stupid Deal of the Day" for mkii Black version yesterday. Such a steal for $750 and no tax, Thanks!


----------



## ArtDecade

Love the look of the guitar and love KM's music, but I must be the old guy in the room. I can't bring myself to consider a guitar with a rechargeable battery in it. Heck, I still have a hard time with any guitar that needs batteries. Don't mind me. I am going back to waving my fist while shouting at a cloud.


----------



## TedintheShed

ArtDecade said:


> Love the look of the guitar and love KM's music, but I must be the old guy in the room. I can't bring myself to consider a guitar with a rechargeable battery in it. Heck, I still have a hard time with any guitar that needs batteries. Don't mind me. I am going back to waving my fist while shouting at a cloud.



LOL...I'm 50...


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> Got mine yesterday... unfortunately it looks like it's going back. Had a few spots of buffing compound that needed cleaned up, no big deal. Unfortunately two of the open strings sound like a Sitar, not sure if it is the nut or the first fret is high in two spots. Overall it's a cool guitar, but don't feel like trouble shooting it so back it goes



So I decided to spend a little time with this since I have plenty of time to send it back... the Sitar was from crap (no idea what it was, black goop) in the slots on the nut... detuned, cleaned and it is fine. Only other issue is a slight rough spot on the neck that I suspect I can clean up in about 30 seconds. Still making up my mind, but after a little setup work guitar is MUCH better than it was.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> *@Jazzhands*
> 
> From Fishman's 2018 catalog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* I actually would like someone to tell me when these will become available. I passed on the MF SDOTD since getting the new pickups & installing them would make it prob. more expensive than buying the updated version, again no clue when it'll arrive.



Okay so it's actually very close to the Classics, then. Might consider it, then.

Even IF they're just a set of Classics tweaked to be better with low-tunings, I'm sold on them. I'm surprised at how mean the Classics can sound. Could have slightly tighter low end, though.


----------



## Shask

technomancer said:


> So I decided to spend a little time with this since I have plenty of time to send it back... the Sitar was from crap (no idea what it was, black goop) in the slots on the nut... detuned, cleaned and it is fine. Only other issue is a slight rough spot on the neck that I suspect I can clean up in about 30 seconds. Still making up my mind, but after a little setup work guitar is MUCH better than it was.


I think is pretty much always necessary on MIK guitars (and most guitars in general). I got a PRS SE Floyd last week... played pretty bad, frets cut your hand, Floyd up at an angle, etc... a little filing, oiling, and twisting some screws, and it is pretty pretty smooth after only 2-3 hours. It definitely pays to know how to do some basic setup if you buy new guitars.


----------



## yellowv

Well I got mine today. Similar experience to Steve. The D and A strings had quite a bit of buzz open. The nut seems to be a little low or the saddles aren’t shimmed properly. I adjusted the truss rod and raised the bridge a tad and also loosened the locking nut pads a bit as they were too tight. I was able to get rid of 95% of the buzz. I could always add a shim under the nut, but it’s honestly not enough of an issue to worry about. Other than that I’m pretty impressed. The finish is great, fretwork is very good. Plays and sounds great. I like it. A lot.


----------



## yellowv




----------



## yellowv

Well it looks like it’s going back. Later on I noticed that where the binding meats the board it is all cracked all the way along the board. Anyone else have anything like this on theirs?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Ugh, no, mine is fine. 
I noticed the truss rod nut was pretty stiff when attempting to remove a little relief. How was yours? My first 7 so maybe that's normal. 
Finish and fit on mine are w/o issue. Frets are %100 in my eyes, at least.


----------



## yellowv

My truss rod was fine. I’m calling MF in a bit to arrange an exchange. Hopefully they have more.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

yellowv said:


> Well it looks like it’s going back. Later on I noticed that where the binding meats the board it is all cracked all the way along the board. Anyone else have anything like this on theirs?




All of the Lambo guitars seem to have some degree of that on the neck binding, but that seems a bit much. I've asked them about it and they basically said it was because the carbon fiber neck binding is a real bitch. What you're seeing is the somewhat "wavy" line between the clear-coated CF binding, and the raw wood of the fretboard. It isn't actually a crack, so I wouldn't worry about that too much. You could trade it in, but the next one you get will probably have some amount of that. All of mine have a bit of it in spots. It isn't structural, however. But yeah, maybe try a different one if that's your only major gripe with it. As with most import guitars, its hit or miss at times. Even I have gotten a couple dud imports over the years. Just the nature of the game I guess. 

In other news, World started sending proto pics of the MKIII import. We're experimenting a bit


----------



## XiXora

If you're working on the import line now… does that mean the 6 string version isn't going to be a USA part?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

XiXora said:


> If you're working on the import line now… does that mean the 6 string version isn't going to be a USA part?



The Custom Shop is still going to be making 6-string versions, and there will be an import version of that as well. 

If any of you guys were wanting a sick USA MKIII Studio without waiting for it to be built, Drum City Guitarland has this one ready to go. It was #2 from the first run. I spent a little time with it and wanted to take it home so bad, haha.


----------



## yellowv

Thanks for the reply Keith. I am going to send it back and try another and see if it’s better. There are some spots that are definitely cracked. If I tried I could probably get a fingernail in there and take off a piece. Sucks bc other than that the thing is pretty much flawless.


----------



## XiXora

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> The Custom Shop is still going to be making 6-string versions, and there will be an import version of that as well.


Thanks for the reply. It will sit proudly next to a Nick Johnston


----------



## Albake21

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> All of the Lambo guitars seem to have some degree of that on the neck binding, but that seems a bit much. I've asked them about it and they basically said it was because the carbon fiber neck binding is a real bitch. What you're seeing is the somewhat "wavy" line between the clear-coated CF binding, and the raw wood of the fretboard. It isn't actually a crack, so I wouldn't worry about that too much. You could trade it in, but the next one you get will probably have some amount of that. All of mine have a bit of it in spots. It isn't structural, however. But yeah, maybe try a different one if that's your only major gripe with it. As with most import guitars, its hit or miss at times. Even I have gotten a couple dud imports over the years. Just the nature of the game I guess.
> 
> In other news, World started sending proto pics of the MKIII import. We're experimenting a bit
> 
> View attachment 59708


Awesome to finally see updates on the MIK ones! I can't wait to see these fully built. You'll definitely have to keep us updated.

Also I just realized that these are neck through. Is that confirmation then that the all of the MIK will be neck through?


----------



## NosralTserrof

I got the $500 KM7 today. 

The nut fell out as soon as i changed the strings, the volume knob is loose, and I'm not sure if I dig the Nazgul. 

But after all of these things, a regluing of the nut (thankfully my roomate has wood glue lying around) and a proper setup (which I'm working on rn) it turned out to be pretty sweet. I'm still in the middle of buyer's remorse right now, so I'll let y'all know if it goes back on Guitar Center's website.


----------



## Seabeast2000

NosralTserrof said:


> I got the $500 KM7 today.
> 
> The nut fell out as soon as i changed the strings, the volume knob is loose, and I'm not sure if I dig the Nazgul.
> 
> But after all of these things, a regluing of the nut (thankfully my roomate has wood glue lying around) and a proper setup (which I'm working on rn) it turned out to be pretty sweet. I'm still in the middle of buyer's remorse right now, so I'll let y'all know if it goes back on Guitar Center's website.


This was the used one correct?


----------



## NosralTserrof

The906 said:


> This was the used one correct?



Yep.


----------



## Restarted

My KM7 mk2 is buzzing like crazy unless I have my finger on the toggle switch or the back plate screws. I re-soldered the ground wire properly but it's still unplayable. Can someone guide me in the right direction on what to do? Should I just buy a pot, toggle and output jack and change everything?


----------



## ImNotAhab

Restarted said:


> My KM7 mk2 is buzzing like crazy unless I have my finger on the toggle switch or the back plate screws. I re-soldered the ground wire properly but it's still unplayable. Can someone guide me in the right direction on what to do? Should I just buy a pot, toggle and output jack and change everything?



I would say yes, if yu have the skills then you should do it. The wiring and pots on Schecter sucks immensely in my experience.


----------



## yellowv

Mine has gone back to MF. Hopefully for a better one. I have high hopes, bc I dug the crap out of it.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

I've joined the club. Sorry no picks yet (what's up with Photobucket?) but you've all seen them: KM-7 MKII Natural. I always check used gear at local and chain stores as I've nabbed so much killer stuff they can't move or don't know much about. This was hanging with some pretty good scratches on the side of the body, on the bottom. Minor ding or two elsewhere; clearly a working horse instrument for the previous owner. I cpuld not pass on $699 and the tech did a hell of a job setting it up ultra low, polishing frets, and cleaning the fret board. I'm not in love with the neck shape but it plays professionally well. Overall, super satisfied. Best Korean built guitar I've played next to the Ormsby GTR line. I needed a pickup tester that wasn't a custom shop guitar, because I adore the pickups in my custom shop guitars!!! I've had the Nazgul/Sentient, not bad, not great. I don't like the Nazgul in this one; it works better in Mahogany and Limba, IMO. Too thin but still aggressive with attack. So I'm trying: x3 SD Black Winter ceramic/AV/A8, SD Omega, Guitarmory Matador, Patriot, and Warlord. Maybe BKP Ragnarok if I can pick one up. 

Not a bad deal at all, my friends and glad to be in the club FINALLY!


----------



## yellowv

The MkII’s were on stupid deal at MF stupid deal new a few days ago for $749 brand new. Photobucket has not allowed hot linking for a good 6 months now. Try postimg


----------



## Seabeast2000

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I've joined the club. Sorry no picks yet (what's up with Photobucket?) but you've all seen them: KM-7 MKII Natural. I always check used gear at local and chain stores as I've nabbed so much killer stuff they can't move or don't know much about. This was hanging with some pretty good scratches on the side of the body, on the bottom. Minor ding or two elsewhere; clearly a working horse instrument for the previous owner. I cpuld not pass on $699 and the tech did a hell of a job setting it up ultra low, polishing frets, and cleaning the fret board. I'm not in love with the neck shape but it plays professionally well. Overall, super satisfied. Best Korean built guitar I've played next to the Ormsby GTR line. I needed a pickup tester that wasn't a custom shop guitar, because I adore the pickups in my custom shop guitars!!! I've had the Nazgul/Sentient, not bad, not great. I don't like the Nazgul in this one; it works better in Mahogany and Limba, IMO. Too thin but still aggressive with attack. So I'm trying: x3 SD Black Winter ceramic/AV/A8, SD Omega, Guitarmory Matador, Patriot, and Warlord. Maybe BKP Ragnarok if I can pick one up.
> 
> Not a bad deal at all, my friends and glad to be in the club FINALLY!



I'm interested in what you find for the bridge. This is an ash body too correct?


----------



## toolsound

Man, people are getting some stupid-good deals on the MKII in here. Can't wait to see people's reactions to the MKIII when it comes out.


----------



## Paincakes

Just received my KM7 MKII from last week's Stupid Deal. I'm noticing one spot on the neck where the wood grain isn't quite filled. It's distracting enough for me to notice if I look for it, but not really noticeable when playing anyway. Anyone know if this is an easy fix? Eff it, I might just leave it alone.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I've joined the club. Sorry no picks yet (what's up with Photobucket?) but you've all seen them: KM-7 MKII Natural. I always check used gear at local and chain stores as I've nabbed so much killer stuff they can't move or don't know much about. This was hanging with some pretty good scratches on the side of the body, on the bottom. Minor ding or two elsewhere; clearly a working horse instrument for the previous owner. I cpuld not pass on $699 and the tech did a hell of a job setting it up ultra low, polishing frets, and cleaning the fret board. I'm not in love with the neck shape but it plays professionally well. Overall, super satisfied. Best Korean built guitar I've played next to the Ormsby GTR line. I needed a pickup tester that wasn't a custom shop guitar, because I adore the pickups in my custom shop guitars!!! I've had the Nazgul/Sentient, not bad, not great. I don't like the Nazgul in this one; it works better in Mahogany and Limba, IMO. Too thin but still aggressive with attack. So I'm trying: x3 SD Black Winter ceramic/AV/A8, SD Omega, Guitarmory Matador, Patriot, and Warlord. Maybe BKP Ragnarok if I can pick one up.
> 
> Not a bad deal at all, my friends and glad to be in the club FINALLY!


matador, bw and omega should play nice with the KM.


----------



## theicon2125

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> All of the Lambo guitars seem to have some degree of that on the neck binding, but that seems a bit much. I've asked them about it and they basically said it was because the carbon fiber neck binding is a real bitch. What you're seeing is the somewhat "wavy" line between the clear-coated CF binding, and the raw wood of the fretboard. It isn't actually a crack, so I wouldn't worry about that too much. You could trade it in, but the next one you get will probably have some amount of that. All of mine have a bit of it in spots. It isn't structural, however. But yeah, maybe try a different one if that's your only major gripe with it. As with most import guitars, its hit or miss at times. Even I have gotten a couple dud imports over the years. Just the nature of the game I guess.
> 
> In other news, World started sending proto pics of the MKIII import. We're experimenting a bit
> 
> View attachment 59708


I can't wait to see how these turn out. I personally hope you stick with wenge for the necks, the dark color and prominent grain make for really great looking necks imo.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

The906 said:


> I'm interested in what you find for the bridge. This is an ash body too correct?



Yup! Ash wings with the maple/wenge neck thru. I love the look of the back. And the top flame has a suprisingly good 3D look to it.


----------



## TheArsonistsDaughter

I actually really like the Nazgul/Sentient in my MK1. It seems to have a good bit of balance and articulation through my rig. Not nearly as hot as the Dimarzions in my EBMM JP13 6 string, but works well with my Axe FX rig. Though it makes me think, is there much of a tonal difference between the MK1 and the MK2? I've been thinking about picking up a MK2 as a complement to my MK1 now that my band is playing again, but would prefer to have basically the same sound between both guitars. The MK2 body is a bit thinner right? How, if at all, does that impact the sound?


----------



## TedintheShed

Hey Keith,
Do you recall how long it took Schecter to make your MK III Studio? 

I know they told me May is the ETA. I know there are special challenges building this. Wenge isn't easy to work with and a radiused body can't be easy!

Thanks, 
Tex



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> All of the Lambo guitars seem to have some degree of that on the neck binding, but that seems a bit much. I've asked them about it and they basically said it was because the carbon fiber neck binding is a real bitch. What you're seeing is the somewhat "wavy" line between the clear-coated CF binding, and the raw wood of the fretboard. It isn't actually a crack, so I wouldn't worry about that too much. You could trade it in, but the next one you get will probably have some amount of that. All of mine have a bit of it in spots. It isn't structural, however. But yeah, maybe try a different one if that's your only major gripe with it. As with most import guitars, its hit or miss at times. Even I have gotten a couple dud imports over the years. Just the nature of the game I guess.
> 
> In other news, World started sending proto pics of the MKIII import. We're experimenting a bit
> 
> View attachment 59708


----------



## NosralTserrof

I've had the KM7 KM1 for about a week now. 

I love it.


----------



## yellowv

The MKII’s are on stupid deal now for $699. They just got back my Lambo Blue and I’m waiting on the replacement to ship. Almost debating on having them send me the MKII instead, but I really want the Floyd and sustainer. Just hope the binding isn’t an issue on the next one.


----------



## olejason

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> In other news, World started sending proto pics of the MKIII import. We're experimenting a bit
> 
> View attachment 59708



I hope you guys stick with wenge. Even if its more expensive that's the #1 selling point for me. There are no other guitars readily available with a wenge neck and ebony fretboard outside of the Mayones Duvell Elite or customs as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Albake21

olejason said:


> I hope you guys stick with wenge. Even if its more expensive that's the #1 selling point for me. There are no other guitars readily available with a wenge neck and ebony fretboard outside of the Mayones Duvell Elite or customs as far as I'm aware.


Yup! Exactly why I want it too. A production model with a wenge neck and reasonable price would sell like crazy.


----------



## Paincakes

I've been spending more time with my KM7-MK-II and am really digging it. I'm particularly fond of the string tension. What's the easiest way for me to get replacements sets?
Schecter's website lists them as "Ernie Ball 7-String (.009/.011/.016/.026/.036/.046/.062)", but this doesn't seem to correspond to an existing "set". The closest thing would be to get a "Super Light Top / Regular Bottom, 09-46" and add a low 62? Is there an easy way?


----------



## Soya

I usually get a few sets of 9-46 then order 3 packs of individual gauges from the Ernie Ball store, 58 or 60 gauge etc. Being a skinny top but heavier bottom 7 string player, I could never quite find a single pack that would cover all the bases (except for Stringjoy but that's cheating.)


----------



## AmbienT

Paincakes said:


> I've been spending more time with my KM7-MK-II and am really digging it. I'm particularly fond of the string tension. What's the easiest way for me to get replacements sets?
> Schecter's website lists them as "Ernie Ball 7-String (.009/.011/.016/.026/.036/.046/.062)", but this doesn't seem to correspond to an existing "set". The closest thing would be to get a "Super Light Top / Regular Bottom, 09-46" and add a low 62? Is there an easy way?



The set you're after is the EB Hybrid Slinky's with a separate .062 string.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Paincakes said:


> I've been spending more time with my KM7-MK-II and am really digging it. I'm particularly fond of the string tension. What's the easiest way for me to get replacements sets?
> Schecter's website lists them as "Ernie Ball 7-String (.009/.011/.016/.026/.036/.046/.062)", but this doesn't seem to correspond to an existing "set". The closest thing would be to get a "Super Light Top / Regular Bottom, 09-46" and add a low 62? Is there an easy way?


I'm a fan of that gauge too. Dunlop do a 9-62 set of supper brights (which are nice but different) and GHS do a set of Boomers (which i havent used). If you like EBs then yeah, what everyone else said, just buy the 62 separate.


----------



## Seabeast2000

NosralTserrof said:


> I've had the KM7 KM1 for about a week now.
> 
> I love it.



Me too.


----------



## ImNotAhab

The906 said:


> Me too.


I find the positivity of this thread is a nice balance to the "up yours, Kiesel" thread.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ImNotAhab said:


> I find the positivity of this thread is a nice balance to the "up yours, Kiesel" thread.


definitely doesn't hurt that schecter cares and listens to user feedback on specs, etc.


----------



## Wolfos

toolsound said:


> Man, people are getting some stupid-good deals on the MKII in here. Can't wait to see people's reactions to the MKIII when it comes out.



Lucky people, they have been like $1500 CAD over here and never went down. Even in the used market there going for $1,100 - 1,200... I guess we Canadians are just dumb enough to keep paying that lol... just like our cell phone plans.


----------



## NosralTserrof

So my MK1 is super light. Like, a good 40% lighter than my KM6. 

Is anyone else's guitar like this?


----------



## Seabeast2000

NosralTserrof said:


> So my MK1 is super light. Like, a good 40% lighter than my KM6.
> 
> Is anyone else's guitar like this?


I can only attest to my KM7 FRS, its lighter than I would expect. I dig the HUGE fretboard, its like crossfit for my baby deer fretting hand.


----------



## yellowv

Ok so my KM7 FR-S experiment is over. New guitar came even worse than the first. Binding is just as bad or worse and a couple of other flaws on top of that. This one also played even worse than the first with sitar effect on 4 strings. Only thing worse has been Musicians Friends customer service. Absolute garbage company. I was really hoping this would be right and I really liked it, but oh well.


----------



## teqnick

yellowv said:


> Ok so my KM7 FR-S experiment is over. New guitar came even worse than the first. Binding is just as bad or worse and a couple of other flaws on top of that. This one also played even worse than the first with sitar effect on 4 strings. Only thing worse has been Musicians Friends customer service. Absolute garbage company. I was really hoping this would be right and I really liked it, but oh well.


Damn man, not digging the reverse scallop? 

Jokes aside, that's a damn shame. I dig that finish a lot


----------



## yellowv

Yeah Nick. It’s cool as shit. Too bad it is shit.


----------



## cip 123

yellowv said:


> Yeah Nick. It’s cool as shit. Too bad it is shit.


What you need is a Banshee elite frs


----------



## yellowv

What I need is no more Schecters. I haven’t bought one in 10 years and I remember why.


----------



## Seabeast2000

yellowv said:


> What I need is no more Schecters. I haven’t bought one in 10 years and I remember why.


Maybe its South Florida, they send the good ones elsewhere.


----------



## TedintheShed

The906 said:


> Maybe its South Florida, they send the good ones elsewhere.



I think the difference is where you get it. Sweetwater would probably return them to the manufacturer or sell them as scratch n dent with clear pictures of the issue.


----------



## cip 123

yellowv said:


> What I need is no more Schecters. I haven’t bought one in 10 years and I remember why.


Unlucky man all mine have been stellar, still rank the £300 c8 deluxe among one of the best setups I've ever had. Ibanez on the other hand.... That'd where my guitar lick runs out.

Everyone's got luck with different brands


----------



## Zado

To me it sounds like WMI is getting things a lil rushed nowadays. I've played some terrible PRS SE lately, and sub par LTDs, something I've never experienced before.


----------



## Vyn

Zado said:


> To me it sounds like WMI is getting things a lil rushed nowadays. I've played some terrible PRS SE lately, and sub par LTDs, something I've never experienced before.



WMI is under a lot of pressure at the moment - there's the big manufacturers guitars (Schecter, ESP), then the runs done by small manufacturers (Ormsby etc) and all of this was going well until CITIES hit. The industry is still suffering delays from that bullshit.


----------



## goobaba

yellowv said:


> Binding is just as bad or worse and a couple of other flaws on top of that.



I mean the man himself told you that they are all like that lol


----------



## Albake21

I feel like this must be a MK1 thing as all of the MK2s I've seen have been flawless, including mine. Personally if the guitar plays great, this is not a big deal to me. Especially for what you guys paid for them.


----------



## yellowv

This one played like straight shit. Tons of open string buzz on 4 strings. The bridge pickup was just short of falling out it was so loose.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

^ Maybe that's why MF discounted all these, maybe they had been previously returned by other customers. Still doesn't excuse Shchecter's lackluster QC in these cases. My personal experience with Schecter so far had been great. Hopefully the new Korean MK-iii will be of much higher quality.


----------



## cardinal

I played one of those FRs on a GC floor and it was awesome. Played amazing. I admit I didn’t really scope out the binding. Bummer that that one had such issues.


----------



## yellowv

goobaba said:


> I mean the man himself told you that they are all like that lol



He said to an extent. He said mine was worse than normal. The second one literally already had a chunk of binding missing.


----------



## technomancer

Hey these are $699 for another 10 minutes 

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/stupid?icid=210190


----------



## Albake21

technomancer said:


> Hey these are $699 for another 10 minutes
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/stupid?icid=210190


Man they are really trying to blow these out. I'm hoping so they can save room for the MKIII


----------



## technomancer

Albake21 said:


> Man they are really trying to blow these out. I'm hoping so they can save room for the MKIII



Not really shocking, pretty sure they're discontinued


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Dangit
Wanted to snag a 2nd one


----------



## crankyrayhanky

I still see the natural one for 699, it says for another 100 minutes or so
Kind of want so I could tune it down to drop E or D- you think it could handle that?


----------



## movingpictures

Km7. Mkii is $699 currently


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

technomancer said:


> Hey these are $699 for another 10 minutes
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/stupid?src=3TP8D1I




On again (updated link) for another 29 mins.


----------



## Wolfos

Dammit a day too late, now there showing some hollowbody guitar...


----------



## TedintheShed

Mk II announced now available with his signature Fluence pickups.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2086126724737461&id=131382650211888


----------



## Albake21

Uhhh.... are you guys seeing the prices of the newer MKIIs? Yeah.... I'd rather just buy a cheaper used MKII and put his Fishman signatures in it.

https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/artist-models?artist=Keith Merrow - Alluvial/Independent


----------



## TedintheShed

Albake21 said:


> Uhhh.... are you guys seeing the prices of the newer MKIIs? Yeah.... I'd rather just buy a cheaper used MKII and put his Fishman signatures in it.
> 
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/artist-models?artist=Keith Merrow - Alluvial/Independent



They don't fit, unless you route the guitar.

The battery will not fit in the control cavity and the pick up cavities will need enlarged a bit.


----------



## Albake21

TedintheShed said:


> You cant, unless you route the guitar.
> 
> The battery will not fit in the control cavity and the pick up cavities will need enlarged a bit.


Oh trust me, I know. I wen't through hell just trying to get Fishman moderns to work, but I ended up giving up. But I'd much rather route a battery door than pay that much.


----------



## TedintheShed

Albake21 said:


> Oh trust me, I know. I wen't through hell just trying to get Fishman moderns to work, but I ended up giving up. But I'd much rather route a battery door than pay that much.



Hey if you have the skills, cool. But for us mere motals, by the time the cost is factored in we may as well get a new one.

I know I'll be selling my mk II once my mk III arrives so it may be a buyer's market for sure.


----------



## Zado

The reices in their site are not street tho


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> The reices in their site are not street tho


They are, Schecter always lists the MSRP and then crosses it out with the real retail price.


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> They are, Schecter always lists the MSRP and then crosses it out with the real retail price.


You sure?As Eu citizen I cant see prices in their site, not anymore at least


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> You sure?As Eu citizen I cant see prices in their site, not anymore at least


In the US, all of the prices on their site are exactly how much retailers will sell it for. It's always been like this. The MSRP is shown, but it's crossed out.


----------



## yellowv

Pretty funny. When I sent back my MK1 for the second time I gave them the option of giving me a $59 refund and sending me the MKII so I wouldn’t have to send back the case and all. They declined. Then they run it for $699 again less than a week later. Dumb asses. Guess they didn’t need my $800.


----------



## TedintheShed

yellowv said:


> Pretty funny. When I sent back my MK1 for the second time I gave them the option of giving me a $59 refund and sending me the MKII so I wouldn’t have to send back the case and all. They declined. Then they run it for $699 again less than a week later. Dumb asses. Guess they didn’t need my $800.



This is why I never deal with MF.


----------



## farren

I just got a KM-7 MK-II... It's fundamentally flawed, but an otherwise great guitar. Distance from 1st to 2nd and nut to 1st is 35.2 mm for both. If this were a non-compensated guitar, nut to 1st should be 37.3 mm, and compensated should be something more like 36.2 mm. I'm going to make a 2 mm ebony shim and glue a black Tusq XL nut on there.

I've never had a less intonable guitar. The B string is especially laughable. The plastic of the EBMM nut is also garbage--the neck-side breaking point of the B, E, and A are all horribly marred, resulting in unstable open notes.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

^ Well, the pics on the Schecter site (from the product page mind you) don't incite too much confidence, unfortunately. It probably does not impact playability, but come on, is this now the craftsmanship for $1,469?

Also it seems to me that the increase in price means Fishman doesn't offer the KM pickups to Schecter at OEM prices?


----------



## Zado

Every time I see/hear things like this I have hard time thinking about the good old story ''korea is the new japan". Too many scenarios of unsatisfaction lately. I stromgly suggest to report these cases to Schecter HQ.


----------



## yellowv

Yeah that binding looks rough as hell.


----------



## skmanga

farren said:


> I just got a KM-7 MK-II... It's fundamentally flawed, but an otherwise great guitar. Distance from 1st to 2nd and nut to 1st is 35.2 mm for both. If this were a non-compensated guitar, nut to 1st should be 37.3 mm, and compensated should be something more like 36.2 mm. I'm going to make a 2 mm ebony shim and glue a black Tusq XL nut on there.
> 
> I've never had a less intonable guitar. The B string is especially laughable. The plastic of the EBMM nut is also garbage--the neck-side breaking point of the B, E, and A are all horribly marred, resulting in unstable open notes.



Yea man i feel yer pain!
Good thing I only paid $850 New for my KM7-MK2 when they first dropped.
The other day i find a crack on the fretboard near the truss rod adjust.
And this is a year or more into owning the guitar....
I assume this came from the factory this way.


----------



## Albake21

I love how someone has already marked up a used USA model because of them being "rare" right now. Saw this coming from a mile away. I hate people that do this. Same shit happened with the USA Mark Holcombs 

https://reverb.com/item/11175538-br...rrow-km-7-mk-iii-pro-trans-black-pearl-signed


----------



## TedintheShed

Albake21 said:


> I love how someone has already marked up a used USA model because of them being "rare" right now. Saw this coming from a mile away. I hate people that do this. Same shit happened with the USA Mark Holcombs
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/11175538-br...rrow-km-7-mk-iii-pro-trans-black-pearl-signed



Yeah...when I get my Studio I'll sell it for $6k...not!


----------



## farren

Did more precise measurements and the nut to first fret interval on my MkII was actually even shorter than I realized--34.5 mm. I cut a 2.8 mm ebony shim from a ukelele saddle, including proper radius, and glued it onto the nut shelf. The result doesn't look too bad IMO--just need to dye the shim sometime. I'm afraid the guitar came with the chip at the end of the 'official' fingerboard...




The guitar now intones as well as any could without a level. I'll take care of the level/crown next.


----------



## gujukal

Is the km7 mki worth around €570? They are usually over €1000 in eu. How is the comfort and is mkiiii a big upgrade from the first?


----------



## cip 123

gujukal said:


> Is the km7 mki worth around €570? They are usually over €1000 in eu. How is the comfort and is mkiiii a big upgrade from the first?


Thats a good deal for a MK1 if you're buying, it's a comfy guitar. The MK1 is korean made the MK3 is USA custom shop. It's a massive upgrade but also a massive price difference. You'll get you moneys worth with both but the MK3 is about 3K plus I believe


----------



## wurstbrot1984

One and a half month old KM-7 MKI which came as a replacement for another KM-7 MKI I bought. That's how it arrived at my place.

I made a post for this on the Schecter Forum on FB. Schecter contacted my dealer in Germany. Who fucked up the replacement in first place by sending me back my guitar which I sent out for replacement after I got 2 emails and 2 phone calls saying they reserved a NEW FRESH one for me. The send me this one in the picture for me to check both KM-7s and keep the better one.

The sound and feel almost made me forget the fuck ups and I was willing to keep both and pay for both.

The day before easter I was changing strings and now the fretboard is ccracked and the binding is coming off.

That's when I decided to make that said post in the forum. I talked to Michael Ciravolo who asured me I will have a proper one from the german distributor. I had some phone calls with the distributor and my dealer. The distributor had no proper models for me to replace mine. I was asking if I could get a white or orange one. BUT the guy said he opened several boxes just to find them all having cracked fretboards and scratches.

So my dealer called my telling me the distributer will give me a 2018 KM-7 MKII with Keith's Fishmans as a reparation without any additional charges.

By now I had 4 KM-7s (Lambo, White, 2xTBBS) All have flaws.

Crooked bindings, fucked up routings, cracking fretboards, off coming bindings.

I'm so damn worried the MKII 2018 they will send me will be fucked up too.


What to do?


----------



## Zado

Things are getting serious. Remember me what happened some years ago


----------



## wurstbrot1984

More pics


----------



## wurstbrot1984

Here they are. White one is gone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's really a huge shame about the recent QC issues, because goddammit that black one is beautiful.


----------



## wurstbrot1984

Yes it definitely sucks really hard. I have tone of pictures from other Schecter Forum members having problems with their KM-7's . Mind mine are all 2017 models (except the Lambo is 2015) bought in 2018!!! 

My distributor offered me to choose either the 2018 KM-7 MKII with Keith's Fishmans or the new Schecter SLS ELITE C-7 with Fishman moderns.

I really don't know which one to choose because I know about the flaws of the KM models. I had several Schecters but none of the had those issues. Maybe I just go with the SLS Elite. As much as I love the KM-7 for it's insane tone, feel, looks and recording qualities I hate those flaws with all my heart. I really want to pay tribute to Keith and his insane music. Any I want a MKII with Fishmans but I really don't want another fucked up model.

https://soundcloud.com/xenotype-mixing/alluvial-mirelands-xenotype-cover


----------



## wurstbrot1984

farren said:


> I just got a KM-7 MK-II... It's fundamentally flawed, but an otherwise great guitar. Distance from 1st to 2nd and nut to 1st is 35.2 mm for both. If this were a non-compensated guitar, nut to 1st should be 37.3 mm, and compensated should be something more like 36.2 mm. I'm going to make a 2 mm ebony shim and glue a black Tusq XL nut on there.
> 
> I've never had a less intonable guitar. The B string is especially laughable. The plastic of the EBMM nut is also garbage--the neck-side breaking point of the B, E, and A are all horribly marred, resulting in unstable open notes.




Could you please explain the "1st to 2nd" sentence I'm not getting what you mean.






farren said:


> Did more precise measurements and the nut to first fret interval on my MkII was actually even shorter than I realized--34.5 mm. I cut a 2.8 mm ebony shim from a ukelele saddle, including proper radius, and glued it onto the nut shelf. The result doesn't look too bad IMO--just need to dye the shim sometime. I'm afraid the guitar came with the chip at the end of the 'official' fingerboard...
> 
> View attachment 60172
> 
> 
> The guitar now intones as well as any could without a level. I'll take care of the level/crown next.



Would you say this is on all MKII? I know Keith said the nuts/fretboards are specifically cut for the EBMM nut.


----------



## cip 123

wurstbrot1984 said:


> I really don't know which one to choose because I know about the flaws of the KM models. I had several Schecters but none of the had those issues. Maybe I just go with the SLS Elite. As much as I love the KM-7 for it's insane tone, feel, looks and recording qualities I hate those flaws with all my heart. I really want to pay tribute to Keith and his insane music. Any I want a MKII with Fishmans but I really don't want another fucked up model.



Just grab a new SLS I'd say, as nice as paying tribute to Keith is, it doesn't really do anything aside add sentimental value. If the models keep coming screwed I'd opt for another model personally. 

Unless you want those new Keith Fishman pickups. I'm happy with my standard Moderns so I personally would take an SLS.


----------



## wurstbrot1984

That thing with the nut to close to the fret is also something I haven't heard. It's not just paying tribute, it's the sound and feel of this guitar. It plays so good and records even better. The SLS Elite has the same measurement on paper as the KM-7 MKI/MKII.

I have those options:

KM-7 MKI (white, black, orange)
KM-7 MKII 2018 (black, white)
SLS ELITE C-7 2018 (black, orange)


The thing is the SLS ELITE C-7 also has a compensated nut so the danger of having it also too close to the frets is there. 

Tell me which one to choose. Where is Keith when you need him.


----------



## wurstbrot1984

Well I just ordered my replacement/reparation from the german distribotor. Not getting another KM-7 but the SLS Elite C-7 in antique burst. Hope it does not suck.


----------



## lewstherin006




----------



## wurstbrot1984

lewstherin006 said:


>




I just watched it and came so hard I had to lay down for a minute. What a stunning piece of art.


----------



## TedintheShed

lewstherin006 said:


>




This is torture.


----------



## Zado

They really are a Guitar Research facility


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I want one. Not to play, but to slowly and gently caress at night.


----------



## wurstbrot1984

The 2018 Schecter KM-7 MKII Fishman. Luckly they sent me pictures before sending it out. Glue spots all over the place, trussrod access ugly as fuck, dent between neck pickup and fretboard, binding dirty as hell.


----------



## goobaba

The QC issues coming out of WMI seem to be hitting Schecter harder then the other brands


----------



## ImNotAhab

I wonder the signature issue will be on the MKIII import? I'm still probably going to buy one at some point though.

I just noticed too that there is no binding anywhere on the MKIII... That should reduce some of the more aesthetic issue that come up.

EDIT: At 5:40 ish they show a KMI getting some Fishmans installed and it looks like they are routing out a bigger cavity. It was assumed anyway that a retrofit is going to be a serious pain.


----------



## Zado

goobaba said:


> The QC issues coming out of WMI seem to be hitting Schecter harder then the other brands


they tend to had fancier stuff applied to their guitars,which probably leads to problems for WMI workers. Dunno. Not funny tho, that's one of the reasons why I wouldn't purchase another non-USA Schecter.


----------



## TheArsonistsDaughter

Man wurstbrot1984, you're having a heck of a bad run of luck with these. Some of the issues along the edges look to me to be maybe shipping issues...where the edge of the fretboard or headstock is rubbing, but man, you've been through a few.

I feel lucky about my MK1...I don't really see any issues, but since it's used (and I paid a used price) I'm not too worried about it. I have a used MK2 incoming...arrived at the local GC today actually...and you've got me nervous about what I might find...

Good luck in getting a good one!


----------



## crwnedblasphemy

That looks terrible.


----------



## TedintheShed

TheArsonistsDaughter said:


> Man wurstbrot1984, you're having a heck of a bad run of luck with these. Some of the issues along the edges look to me to be maybe shipping issues...where the edge of the fretboard or headstock is rubbing, but man, you've been through a few.
> 
> I feel lucky about my MK1...I don't really see any issues, but since it's used (and I paid a used price) I'm not too worried about it. I have a used MK2 incoming...arrived at the local GC today actually...and you've got me nervous about what I might find...
> 
> Good luck in getting a good one!



I've had no issues with my MK II although the electronics have been known to go bad.


----------



## TheArsonistsDaughter

My used MK2 came in to GC today... and yeah the vol pot needs replacement and unfortunately there are some deep dings in the neck from shipping that might be a deal breaker for me...bummer as I like the body profile. Waiting on them to fix the vol knob and then I'll spend some time with it to see if I can live with the dings...


----------



## Lemonbaby

farren said:


> Did more precise measurements and the nut to first fret interval on my MkII was actually even shorter than I realized--34.5 mm. I cut a 2.8 mm ebony shim from a ukelele saddle, including proper radius, and glued it onto the nut shelf. The result doesn't look too bad IMO--just need to dye the shim sometime. I'm afraid the guitar came with the chip at the end of the 'official' fingerboard...
> 
> View attachment 60172
> 
> 
> The guitar now intones as well as any could without a level. I'll take care of the level/crown next.


If you didn't send the pictures I wouldn't have believed an issue like that can happen with today's production methods. All wood parts are basically CNC routed or cut with jigs (e.g. all fret slots at once with a "barrel" holding 24 saw blades in exact distances), so how did this go wrong? Unacceptable even for a cheap Chinese guitar...


----------



## farren

wurstbrot1984 said:


> Could you please explain the "1st to 2nd" sentence I'm not getting what you mean.



Sure. The distance from the end of the fingerboard and the 1st fret's crown is shorter than the distance from the crown of the 1st to the crown of the 2nd fret. Even with the fingerboard shortened as is traditional to accommodate compensated nuts, the distance from the end of the fingerboard to the 1st fret crown should STILL be longer than the distance from the 1st to 2nd fret crown.

The board on my guitar was over-shortened significantly, necessitating a 2.8mm ebony shim which extended the nut to 1st fret interval from 34.5 to 37.3 mm. If one actually wanted to keep the poor quality compensated nut (yours is probably damaged at the breaking point of the B string, particularly if you set the witness point as one must do with bass strings and heavy guitar strings), they should add a thinner shim and reinstall the compensated nut. A shim of 1.5 mm would bring the distance from nut to 1st more in line with what a lot of luthiers remove from the fingerboard when fitting a compensated nut (shortening that first interval by .05", or 1.27 mm, is a common amount).

I am not a compensated nut fan, though, and certainly am not a fan of the cheap one that came on this guitar. I would have replaced it even if the fingerboard had been cut properly.



> Would you say this is on all MKII? I know Keith said the nuts/fretboards are specifically cut for the EBMM nut.



I can't say with confidence all MKII's are this dramatically overcut (I am glad Schecter didn't circumcise me), but I'm sure all fingerboards are cut slightly short to make up for the compensated nut as is common with necks made with compensated nuts in mind. If they were all this overcut, though, I doubt Keith would have used one as his workhorse guitar--I'm sure he would have sensed right away that my guitar was totally off.

If anyone is concerned about their own MKIIs, first ask yourself if it intonates well. *If it does intonate well and you're not having any issues with a marred string breaking point affecting tone or pitch stability, you have no problem and you shouldn't obsess over measurements.*

If it doesn't intone well or is simply unplayable as mine was, confirm by measuring so you know what you're dealing with. Get a cheap digital caliper and measure the intervals I've mentioned. 1st to 2nd crown should be 35.2 mm (it's the same on both of my Schecter 7s with _nominal_ 26.5" scale, made 10 years apart), and end of fingerboard to 1st crown should be something like 36.0 mm to accommodate the compensated nut. Again, mine was 34.5 mm which is just nuts. It's easier to measure this interval accurately if you remove the nut first.

If you confirm you have a problem, get a black Tusq XL PT-6748 nut, an ebony ukelele bridge (cheap on eBay or Amazon) or some ebony pen blanks, 320 or 400 grit sandpaper and maybe a jig saw or coping saw, some superglue, and start shaping your shim. You should get it to sit flush with the very center of the fingerboard before finally gently shaping the radius to match by holding the shim at an angle as you draw it over sandpaper laid flat on a table. Depending on how cautiously or casually you sand, the whole job, including nut installation, shouldn't take two hours. The nut slots required very little work as the PT-6748 is made for Schecter's nut shelf depth.



Lemonbaby said:


> If you didn't send the pictures I wouldn't have believed an issue like that can happen with today's production methods. All wood parts are basically CNC routed or cut with jigs (e.g. all fret slots at once with a "barrel" holding 24 saw blades in exact distances), so how did this go wrong? Unacceptable even for a cheap Chinese guitar...



This was almost certainly just mis-scripted CNC. "We know we need to cut the nut to 1st interval short, but how short? Hmm, how about even shorter than the 1st to 2nd interval? Uhh sure, that should work..."

That's part of the problem with compensated nuts. Everyone has a different theory as to how they should be implemented. This particular cut conforms to no expert's idea of how to do it, though. I've read countless explanations of the logic and benefit behind them and I still don't see any good reason for them. My best guitars with regular nuts intone as well as anything could that isn't true temperament.

Note I got this guitar used (and I think I know why the guy sold it). It's a 2017 serial, and for all I know, it was a very early instance before the CNC script was fixed (if it ever was--I _have_ to think it was, though, because I know plenty of other people even more sensitive than I am would have mentioned such a problem were it a widespread one).


----------



## skmanga

i did notice with my KM7 km2, the low b acts finicky regarding intonation and i had to adapt my technique a lot more for it than say my old ibanez 7421 

Im going to have to find a way to measure


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

I've never had any intonation issues with a MKII. Never even heard of this issue. Mine intonate better than most guitars I've played.


----------



## TedintheShed

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I've never had any intonation issues with a MKII. Never even heard of this issue. Mine intonate better than most guitars I've played.



I just changed my strings and used a .64 on my MK II (LaBellas). It intonated perfectly on my Peterson.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I had an earlier KM7 and the screw/saddle for the low string was way too short to intonate in B Standard which is what I play in. Found it really weird, the screw would detach from the saddle after loosening it as much as I could.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Jonathan20022 said:


> I had an earlier KM7 and the screw/saddle for the low string was way too short to intonate in B Standard which is what I play in. Found it really weird, the screw would detach from the saddle after loosening it as much as I could.



IIRC, that was an old issue with first run of KM7 MKI. Schecter quickly rectified it by sending shorter screws to affected customers, in my opinion, this issue was not a big deal at all. The current issue reported by *@farren* is far more serious as the compensated nut seems to be incorrectly installed and to fix it, you need to detach the nut, put a carefully measured shim to extend the fretboard, then reinstall the nut. That is not something I would do to be honest, I'd just return it right there and then.


----------



## Glades

I don't have a dog in this fight, but that KMII in the pictures looks fine to me. Buncha cork sniffers around here. Crank that bad boy up, rip some dark tunage and stop worrying about sissy crap man. That guitar is LOADED with features for the price its offered at. Keith can design one mean guitar.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Glades said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight, but that KMII in the pictures looks fine to me. Buncha cork sniffers around here. Crank that bad boy up, rip some dark tunage and stop worrying about sissy crap man. That guitar is LOADED with features for the price its offered at. Keith can design one mean guitar.



Yeah that last KMII looks fine to me as well... how is there a dent between the pickup and the fingerboard??? like in what space... and how is it in anyway an issue??

The truss rod access I agree is the cleanest lines or sanded to a perfectly round smooth edge... but um besides that really? Wipe your fret board down and give it hell.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So... uh... How do the Fishmans sound? 

I'm curious because I have a set on order.


----------



## Flick

Just got the 2018 MKII today. The construction is top notch! The KM Fluence pickups have an attack and clarity unlike anything I’ve heard before. While I do like the Nazgul that I installed in my PRS, it doesn’t come close to the punch the Fishman delivers.


----------



## JesperX

Flick said:


> Just got the 2018 MKII today. The construction is top notch! The KM Fluence pickups have an attack and clarity unlike anything I’ve heard before. While I do like the Nazgul that I installed in my PRS, it doesn’t come close to the punch the Fishman delivers.



Any thoughts on the voicing differences in the low/mid/highs between the Merrow Fluence bridge and the Nazgul? I was about ready to pull the trigger on a 7 string Naz/Sent set until I saw these announced.


----------



## Flick

JesperX said:


> Any thoughts on the voicing differences in the low/mid/highs between the Merrow Fluence bridge and the Nazgul? I was about ready to pull the trigger on a 7 string Naz/Sent set until I saw these announced.



The lows are very tight on both of the pickups. The Fishmans are more aggressive in the low-Mids. The highs also seem smoother on the Fishmans. Another thing I’ve noticed is that I’ve been able to use more gain with the Fishmans and retain a lot more clarity. Keep in mind that I’ve only tried the Nazgul on a 25 in scale PRS. The 26.5 scale on the KM really tightens things up as well. I’d go for the 2018 model so you don’t have a routing nightmare should you decide to upgrade from the Nazgul/Sentient on the previous model.


----------



## Flick




----------



## Flick




----------



## TedintheShed

Flick your axe looks beautiful but you guys are killing me! 


Flick said:


> View attachment 60457


----------



## JesperX

Flick said:


> The lows are very tight on both of the pickups. The Fishmans are more aggressive in the low-Mids. The highs also seem smoother on the Fishmans. Another thing I’ve noticed is that I’ve been able to use more gain with the Fishmans and retain a lot more clarity. Keep in mind that I’ve only tried the Nazgul on a 25 in scale PRS. The 26.5 scale on the KM really tightens things up as well. I’d go for the 2018 model so you don’t have a routing nightmare should you decide to upgrade from the Nazgul/Sentient on the previous model.



Awesome dude, thanks for the info. I'm actually going to throw the Merrow set into my Carvin DC7X which has a 27" scale length, I think they'll fit anyway.

That axe looks completely killer!


----------



## Masoo2

Just wondering, what is the control setup on the new MKIIs? There's only a 3 way and a push/pull where as the MKIII has a 3 way, push pull, and another 3 way iirc


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Masoo2 said:


> Just wondering, what is the control setup on the new MKIIs? There's only a 3 way and a push/pull where as the MKIII has a 3 way, push pull, and another 3 way iirc



I think I read that the MKIIs won't have the coil tap. The MKIIIs will have both the voicing control and coil tap.

Also, yeah, this explains why it's taking me so long to recieve my Fishmans.  Probably loading up all the MKII's and MKIII's with them.


----------



## Flick

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think I read that the MKIIs won't have the coil tap. The MKIIIs will have both the voicing control and coil tap.
> 
> Also, yeah, this explains why it's taking me so long to recieve my Fishmans.  Probably loading up all the MKII's and MKIII's with them.



That’s right. The MKII FM bridge has two voicings. There is a more passive feel with the volume knob pushed in. A little more aggressive/boosted with the knob pulled. The Neck pickup definitely seems to be a cool tap as it has that single coil chime with the volume switch pulled. With the knob pushed in, it sounds very fat but somehow tight.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

In my experience with the classic neck, that's V1 of the classics. It's the PAF sound. Very bright and scooped. V2 has this kinda flat, even sound to it. The more solo shreddy sound. 

Oddly it sounds like your guitar is in V1 when the volume is pulled, and V2 when it'a pushed.


----------



## Albake21

Flick said:


> That’s right. The MKII FM bridge has two voicings. There is a more passive feel with the volume knob pushed in. A little more aggressive/boosted with the knob pulled. The Neck pickup definitely seems to be a cool tap as it has that single coil chime with the volume switch pulled. With the knob pushed in, it sounds very fat but somehow tight.


So what voicing is the middle position of the three way?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> So what voicing is the middle position of the three way?



The 3-way is the pickup toggle. The voicing is the push-pull pot.

Also, on the MK3, it's actually a 3-way mini toggle according to the website. So you have access to voice 1, voice 2, and voice 3 which is the single coil mode.


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The 3-way is the pickup toggle. The voicing is the push-pull pot.
> 
> Also, on the MK3, it's actually a 3-way mini toggle according to the website. So you have access to voice 1, voice 2, and voice 3 which is the single coil mode.


Right... but what happens when it it's set to the middle position? Does it use both pickups with both of their voicing together?


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> Right... but what happens when it it's set to the middle position? Does it use both pickups with both of their voicing together?


Yes. Just think it's a regular set of pickups with a 3 way, but two voicing. So 3 sounds pull the pot up and another 3 sounds.

You can if you wish with the fishmans change this to coil split. Or install another switch to engage the coil split.


----------



## TedintheShed

Functions of the selections for Keith's signature Fishman- scroll down tonyhe support links and just select the PDF. Also there are desriptions at the bottom of the page.

https://www.fishman.com/products/series/fluence/keith-merrow/


----------



## Albake21

TedintheShed said:


> Functions of the selections for Keith's signature Fishman- scroll down tonyhe support links and just select the PDF. Also there are desriptions at the bottom of the page.
> 
> https://www.fishman.com/products/series/fluence/keith-merrow/


Thank you!


----------



## stinkoman

Is there plans to make an Import MKIII or is that going to strictly be USA model?


----------



## Zado

stinkoman said:


> Is there plans to make an Import MKIII or is that going to strictly be USA model?


There will be.


----------



## Koryv86

I'm aiming for the black neck through import version too.


----------



## Zado

Da imports.


----------



## Ivars V

OOooh my! This goes in my wishlist once they hit the market!


----------



## Anquished

These look super cool.


----------



## Koryv86

So these are MIK imports alread?? When will they hit the market? I need one of theese for sure.


----------



## Metropolis

Koryv86 said:


> So these are MIK imports alread?? When will they hit the market? I need one of theese for sure.



I would see them to be represented in summer NAMM, and hit the stores in august or september. That's usually case when something is released around spring/summer. Someone correct this if I'm wrong.


----------



## Albake21

Whoa whoa.... you're telling me THESE are the imports? Holy shit they look fantastic! I will absolute be first in line for these if this is set in stone what they look like, specs and all.


----------



## Masoo2

pleasereleasean8stringpleasereleasean8stringpleasereleasean8stringpleasereleasean8stringpleasereleasean8stringpleasereleasean8string

So, are the guitars hanging on the wall Schecter's import answer to the Aries? Bevel, reversed headstock, fan fret option, etc


----------



## Flick

I’m not a fan of the battery compartment cutaway into the neck-thru construction on the MKIII.


----------



## Joomis

Will there be a 6 string version?


----------



## TedintheShed

Joomis said:


> Will there be a 6 string version?



Yes.

Also bolt on necks as well.


----------



## Joomis

Those are crazy good looking


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

15 minutes into Alluvial and shred and he gives you this look


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

These are AWESOME, I want one, NOW!!!! Maybe even 2 (angling laptop screen away from wife) 
My only concern is consistency, will the actual production models out in August or whatever be as good? I really hope so, Schecter, hope you're reading this.


----------



## stinkoman

Any word on a price point? I'm guessing around $1300-$1500. I see a bolt on in my future.


----------



## otisct20

stinkoman said:


> Any word on a price point? I'm guessing around $1300-$1500. I see a bolt on in my future.


Im guessing closer to $2k honestly. Id be very suprised if it came out under 1500.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Are they doing imports for both versions?


----------



## groverj3

Albake21 said:


> Whoa whoa.... you're telling me THESE are the imports? Holy shit they look fantastic! I will absolute be first in line for these if this is set in stone what they look like, specs and all.



They're the imports that were sent to KM. So, in other words they're the absolute best of the lot and likely are better than what will be available for sale generally. They're not going to send their own artist ones with finish flaws, major setup issues, etc.

Schecter imports have decent to above average QC for major brands, but they won't be flawless. I'm waiting for the first person on SSO to get one complains that the setup isn't perfect out of the box, or there's a paint chip inside the control cavity, or the string alignment is off due to a less than perfect nut, and wants to return it (because don't we see a thread like that once a week? ).


----------



## dirtool

otisct20 said:


> Im guessing closer to $2k honestly. Id be very suprised if it came out under 1500.



Since the MKII with fishman listed $1469,MKIII will probably over $1500.


----------



## Albake21

dirtool said:


> Since the MKII with fishman listed $1469,MKIII will probably over $1500.


Shit you might be right.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

If it's $2k but with no QC issues, I'm game. Judging by the current crop of mkii (see my previous post citing images from Schecter's own product page), I do not have too much confidence that would be the case, but I am hopeful.


----------



## Smoked Porter

I really doubt it's gonna be $2k (source: my ass, like the rest of the speculation in here). But let's not give them any ideas.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I can see it being closer to $1500 - $1700. What with the fancy top and whatnot.


----------



## Albake21

If it's over $1500 I'm out. That's just too much for a Korean/WMI made instrument, no matter how many features it has.


----------



## stinkoman

Albake21 said:


> If it's over $1500 I'm out. That's just too much for a Korean/WMI made instrument, no matter how many features it has.


I'm with you on not wanting to pay over $1500 for a Korean /WMI instrument, but that's the way its going anymore. I own a KM71, so Id really like a bolt on and hope it will be cheaper.


----------



## Paincakes

Did the "older" KM6 MKII ever go on "stupid deal of the day" like the KM7s did on a while back? I was hoping to snag one on clearance, but looks like the Fluence versions have replaced them online.


----------



## Albake21

Paincakes said:


> Did the "older" KM6 MKII ever go on "stupid deal of the day" like the KM7s did on a while back? I was hoping to snag one on clearance, but looks like the Fluence versions have replaced them online.


I don't believe so. I'm pretty sure it was only the KM7.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Paincakes said:


> Did the "older" KM6 MKII ever go on "stupid deal of the day" like the KM7s did on a while back? I was hoping to snag one on clearance, but looks like the Fluence versions have replaced them online.



I believe it did, went for $699 or so, only the natural color one. Was the SDOTD, then for 2 hrs on another day, here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/...signature-thread.252283/page-184#post-4859893"]Schecter%20KM-7%20(Keith%20Merrow)%20Signature%20Thread


----------



## Albake21

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I believe it did, went for $699 or so, only the natural color one. Was the SDOTD, then for 2 hrs on another day, here:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/...signature-thread.252283/page-184#post-4859893"]Schecter%20KM-7%20(Keith%20Merrow)%20Signature%20Thread


Well fuck me, don't listen to me then lol.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Did they increase the price of these due to the Fishmans?


----------



## Paincakes

Jonathan20022 said:


> Did they increase the price of these due to the Fishmans?


Yep. The KM7 MKII used to be $1,149.00 , now $1,469.00.
The KM6 MKII used to be about $1k, now $1,399.00 .

Might be other upgrades as well, but I was pretty happy with passive. I'm sure the Fishmans are great, but I'm a simple guy. A battery cavity is a tough sell for me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jeeez that's a ~$300 - $400 jump. Adding on the price of the Fishman KM pickups ($250 + $280) and MORE.


----------



## Albake21

The only difference are the pickups and the extra route, personally I think they are crazy to ask $1470 for a KM7 MKII with Fishmans.


----------



## Vyn

Albake21 said:


> The only difference are the pickups and the extra route, personally I think they are crazy to ask $1470 for a KM7 MKII with Fishmans.



I think they have shot themselves in the foot with that pricing. While it does make sense to some degree (re-fitting a design is harder than making one from scratch, there's probably a stack of SD pickups that were ordered and paid for which they now have to do something with, and the cost of acquiring the Fishmans themselves), buying a used KM6/7 and putting Fishmans in it yourself is going to be significantly cheaper, or purchase a used one and leave it as is, the pickups in it are fantastic. About the only way I can see them moving them is if the price is dropped upon the release of the MkIII or the MkIII is nearly $2000USD in price.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I just wanted to also say fuck Schecter because they're hogging all the pickups while I wait for my Fishman KM set..


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just wanted to also say fuck Schecter because they're hogging all the pickups while I wait for my Fishman KM set..



+1. I'm ordering my first Warmoth, a sixer tribute to the KM (wood-choice wise, iwenge neck, swamp ash body, etc.), and it will be my first tele! 
MF says the KM Fishmans are expected on 5/9, hopefully they don't push it back further.


----------



## Albake21

Vyn said:


> I think they have shot themselves in the foot with that pricing. While it does make sense to some degree (re-fitting a design is harder than making one from scratch, there's probably a stack of SD pickups that were ordered and paid for which they now have to do something with, and the cost of acquiring the Fishmans themselves), buying a used KM6/7 and putting Fishmans in it yourself is going to be significantly cheaper, or purchase a used one and leave it as is, the pickups in it are fantastic. About the only way I can see them moving them is if the price is dropped upon the release of the MkIII or the MkIII is nearly $2000USD in price.


I think what bothers me the most is that you can get a Schecter C-7 SLS Elite with Fishman Moderns and IMO more exotic looking choice of woods for $1250 new. Now that's a price that's more accurate, but you're telling me the MK2 (a model that's older than the C-7 Elite) is $200 more? For what? Get out of here Schecter, you're drunk.


----------



## Vyn

Albake21 said:


> I think what bothers me the most is that you can get a Schecter C-7 SLS Elite with Fishman Moderns and IMO more exotic looking choice of woods for $1250 new. Now that's a price that's more accurate, but you're telling me the MK2 (a model that's older than the C-7 Elite) is $200 more? For what? Get out of here Schecter, you're drunk.



That's pretty shit. Although volume wise they'll probably sell more of those C-7s because they don't have someone's name on it (that's no slight against Keith, just quite a few people don't like sig gear) so they can sell at a lower cost (volume).


----------



## Jonathan20022

WEW, no way in hell I'm paying that much for one. I'll pick one up used. My KM7 was underwhelming to say the least, and I had like 7-800 into mine at the time.

I think after a discount getting a MkIII for somewhere in the 1100-1200 range is fair. But that depends on how well built the one I get feels. Hopefully they don't price these out too much since Poplar Tops aren't that expensive in the first place. There shouldn't be anything other than the bridge, a few woods, and design feature wise that sets it apart from the MKII.


----------



## cardinal

stinkoman said:


> Is there plans to make an Import MKIII or is that going to strictly be USA model?



Here’s Keith checking out the import MKIII:
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bh0orkvndLK/?hl=en

Edit whoops did I end up a few pages behind the times.


----------



## TedintheShed

Ok, let's not get our panties in a bundle over something we are just speculating about. We don't know the prices, and it does cost more to rework and already built mk II.

Wenge isn't a cheap wood either, and the mk lll will have a predominantly wenge neck. But again, these are prototypes.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'm not really in it to make excuses for the manufacturer, there are plenty of other brands that use Wenge for no significant upcharge on guitars and retooling for a production guitar that will likely sell extremely well is an investment the company makes for themselves, not pass it onto the consumer. To some degree they will pass the cost, but I'm just throwing it out there that I hope these don't push too far past $1500, just discussion and speculation.


----------



## Zado

It might be a coincidence but Suhr raised prices as well, around 10%. Somethin's wrongwith economy


----------



## Vyn

Zado said:


> It might be a coincidence but Suhr raised prices as well, around 10%. Somethin's wrongwith economy



Completely off topic but I would have thought that in a market that's completely over-saturated manufacturers would be lowering prices, not raising them. Or is this scales of economy biting in the arse? (Less units being sold etc).


----------



## Zado

Vyn said:


> Completely off topic but I would have thought that in a market that's completely over-saturated manufacturers would be lowering prices, not raising them. Or is this scales of economy biting in the arse? (Less units being sold etc).


That's a good point, but if I had to guess I'd say asian countries have become more demanding in terms of salary, and materials are now more expensive as well. I mean, look at the topic I just made about the new import Framus line... MIC guitars for 600-900£. Fine specs, but I imagine loads of people complaining if Schecter and LTD did the same


----------



## Constructivist

Of course I get it with the whole hype on the MK-III. In the meantime this showed up yesterday...

*What a guitar! Comparable to my ESP E-II NT-7B.
Keith and Schecter are awesome for putting together a guitar with such cool specs!!*


----------



## Zado

Constructivist said:


> Of course I get it with the whole hype on the MK-III. In the meantime this showed up yesterday...
> 
> *What a guitar! Comparable to my ESP E-II NT-7B.
> Keith and Schecter are awesome for putting together a guitar with such cool specs!!*
> 
> View attachment 60772


ANy visible issues? how's the electronic?


----------



## Constructivist

Zado said:


> ANy visible issues? how's the electronic?



No visible issues, the electronics work perfect. Its my first time with single volume config, I like it.
There is not the costumary Schecter quality control sticker on the cavity cover. Instead there is a Musik Meyer quality control sticker. I got the guitar from Germany.

So it might be that either the guitar came in from Korea perfect or they set it up properly in Germany.

Either way there are no visual defects. It's really stunning.

Here is another picture of the top.


----------



## Koryv86

It looks truly amazing mate! Enjoy it.


----------



## Zado

Constructivist said:


> No visible issues, the electronics work perfect. Its my first time with single volume config, I like it.
> There is not the costumary Schecter quality control sticker on the cavity cover. Instead there is a Musik Meyer quality control sticker. I got the guitar from Germany.
> 
> So it might be that either the guitar came in from Korea perfect or they set it up properly in Germany.
> 
> Either way there are no visual defects. It's really stunning.
> 
> Here is another picture of the top.
> View attachment 60776


The top really looks like high level stuff. Congrats, beautiful for real


----------



## Constructivist

The back is also veeery nicely figured swamp ash.


----------



## Zado

Very nice back as well!


----------



## Koryv86

Constructivist said:


> No visible issues, the electronics work perfect. Its my first time with single volume config, I like it.
> There is not the costumary Schecter quality control sticker on the cavity cover. Instead there is a Musik Meyer quality control sticker. I got the guitar from Germany.
> 
> So it might be that either the guitar came in from Korea perfect or they set it up properly in Germany.
> 
> Either way there are no visual defects. It's really stunning.
> 
> Here is another picture of the top.
> View attachment 60776



If the new KMIII won't be as good as I think it will be or the price will be way out of my range probably I will buy this one. 
You mentioned you ordered it from Germany...which company did you get it from?
I'm from Hungary so for me probably worth to order it from Germany rather than through Ebay from USA or somewhere else.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Even though I feel like it should be about $100 cheaper, I ordered the second iteration of the KM7-MKII in the Natural Pearl finish. I really wanted another MKII after I got my KM7-MKII in Black Pearl with the Nazgul/Sentient combo. I also figured it was time to try some Fishman pickups so it was a no-brainer considering how long it's taking people to get standalone sets of the Keith Merrow set. I really hope I like them; otherwise, it's going to be another guitar that has to go to the shop to get grounding for passive pickups.


----------



## Constructivist

Does anyone have a good recommendation for a case that fits the MKII? Not very expensive is possible.


----------



## luislais

Amazing guitar! Congrats man!


Constructivist said:


> No visible issues, the electronics work perfect. Its my first time with single volume config, I like it.
> There is not the costumary Schecter quality control sticker on the cavity cover. Instead there is a Musik Meyer quality control sticker. I got the guitar from Germany.
> 
> So it might be that either the guitar came in from Korea perfect or they set it up properly in Germany.
> 
> Either way there are no visual defects. It's really stunning.
> 
> Here is another picture of the top.
> View attachment 60776


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Constructivist said:


> Does anyone have a good recommendation for a case that fits the MKII? Not very expensive is possible.



A lot of 6-string cases fit. Schecter has a molded one for $129. There's actually a blemish one for $109 right now at AMS


*WELLLLLL...*
I got mine in today and made a terrible discovery which isn't news to some of you (who actually pay attention). No voice 3 option. *Any suggestions on what to do to get the single coil voicings?* I haven't been following this thread much so I never saw that you needed to *modify the guitar* to get the full capability out of the Fishman Keith Merrow set. 

Btw, this one is lighter than my other KM7-MKII


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Comparison between the SD Nazgul and Fishman Keith Merrow bridge pickup

Cable -> Axe-Fx II XL+ -> Focusrite Scarlett 2i4
Used a T808 OD boost block, Das Metall amp, and cab block IR is "ML Angle SM57-M160 01". Bass/Mids/Treble/Pres is 5/5/6/4. No settings changed between clips.

Seymourd Duncan Nazgul: http://www.mediafire.com/file/ud6q2zp8c82ksa2/20180503_122253_nazgul.mp3
Fishman Fluence Keith Merrow (voice 1) : http://www.mediafire.com/file/khaiova1a12b1up/20180503_122521_fishman_km_voice1.mp3


----------



## Shoeless_jose

LeviathanKiller said:


> Comparison between the SD Nazgul and Fishman Keith Merrow bridge pickup
> 
> Cable -> Axe-Fx II XL+ -> Focusrite Scarlett 2i4
> Used a T808 OD boost block, Das Metall amp, and cab block IR is "ML Angle SM57-M160 01". Bass/Mids/Treble/Pres is 5/5/6/4. No settings changed between clips.
> 
> Seymourd Duncan Nazgul: http://www.mediafire.com/file/ud6q2zp8c82ksa2/20180503_122253_nazgul.mp3
> Fishman Fluence Keith Merrow (voice 1) : http://www.mediafire.com/file/khaiova1a12b1up/20180503_122521_fishman_km_voice1.mp3




Honestly kind o like the Nazgul clip better, hard to tell though I'lll need to listen with headphones to really feel difference.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

*Comparison between the Seymour Duncan Sentient and Fishman Keith Merrow neck pickup*

Cable -> Axe-Fx II XL+ -> Focusrite Scarlett 2i4
Compressor -> Band-Commander amp -> cab IR is "ML Angle SM57-M160 01".
Bass/Mids/Treble/Pres is 3.5/4/6/2.5. No settings changed between clips.

Clip 1
Fishman KM Voice 1: http://www.mediafire.com/file/pd794550jl2hdj5/20180503_134734_fishman_km_clean_neck_voice1.mp3
Fishman KM Voice 2: http://www.mediafire.com/file/v2p2pevfkso9n06/20180503_134734_fishman_km_clean_neck_voice2.mp3
SD Sentient: http://www.mediafire.com/file/oxvxhtmh4l03obj/20180503_134734_sentient_clean_neck.mp3

Clip 2
Fishman KM Voice 1: http://www.mediafire.com/file/9jnebsgzc4jyase/20180503_135436_fishman_km_clean_neck_voice1.mp3
Fishman KM Voice 2: http://www.mediafire.com/file/2k7ir8cw76id07p/20180503_135436_fishman_km_clean_neck_voice2.mp3
SD Sentient: http://www.mediafire.com/file/r0b33691fzfe7yk/20180503_135436_sentient_clean_neck.mp3
SD Sentient (split): http://www.mediafire.com/file/6a3znsfo4f0czmn/20180503_135436_sentient_clean_neck_split.mp3


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Comparison between the SD Nazgul and Fishman Keith Merrow bridge pickup
> 
> Cable -> Axe-Fx II XL+ -> Focusrite Scarlett 2i4
> Used a T808 OD boost block, Das Metall amp, and cab block IR is "ML Angle SM57-M160 01". Bass/Mids/Treble/Pres is 5/5/6/4. No settings changed between clips.
> 
> Seymourd Duncan Nazgul: http://www.mediafire.com/file/ud6q2zp8c82ksa2/20180503_122253_nazgul.mp3
> Fishman Fluence Keith Merrow (voice 1) : http://www.mediafire.com/file/khaiova1a12b1up/20180503_122521_fishman_km_voice1.mp3


Thank you for this! To be honest, it's not too different. But I'm also at work right now without my good headphones or monitors. It sounds like the Fishmans have a bit more growl to them, but they overall seem pretty similar which I guess wouldn't be too surprising considering they are both voiced for Keith. Overall definitely prefer the Fishmans, I'm excited to be getting my Moderns today.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

*Comparison between the Seymour Duncan Nazgul and Fishman Keith Merrow bridge pickup*

Last comparison group unless anyone asks for more (something different)
This time with then Kemper profiler

Cable -> Axe-Fx II XL+ -> Kemper -> Axe-Fx return -> Focusrite Scarlett 2i4
T808 OD boost from Axe-Fx -> Kemper with Josh Middleton profile "JTM USA 5909MKII 4" no setting change except +0.5 on gain

Fishman KM Voice 1: http://www.mediafire.com/file/alnzxedc51qvc8m/20180503_143053_fishman_km_dirty_bridge_voice1.mp3
Fishman KM Voice 2: http://www.mediafire.com/file/ho6ly8s607c1sb2/20180503_143053_fishman_km_dirty_bridge_voice2.mp3
SD Nazgul: http://www.mediafire.com/file/7tawa12bdphvkav/20180503_143053_nazgul_dirty.mp3


----------



## LeviathanKiller

In my personal A/B comparison so far, the Fishman Keith Merrow bridge pickup seems a bit more upper-mid-heavy than even the Nazgul. The Fishman pickups are VERY VERY (very) clear and articulate. Bass is tight and controlled. Not boomy at all. You might think there isn't any bass actually when switching from another guitar. That's also probably why the mids seem even more pronounced than the Nazgul. All of that leads me to think that these will work very well in mixes (and live contexts) where there is proper bass support to fill out the low end space. The Nazgul is very bass heavy compared to these and that bass seems very "tacked on" in the sense that it's not as musical but is just "there". The quality/characteristics of the mids in the Fishman KM set won't be to everyone's tastes. They can be slightly quacky/twangy/metallic/clanky occasionally (there are new strings on here though so that's partly why so I'll update on this later). Comparing these in swamp ash 26.5" scale to the Aftermath set in my mahogany 28.625" scale, I say the Aftermaths are a bit darker and more bass and the Fishman KMs are more articulate. The Fishman KMs don't quack like the Aftermath set though. One of my initial impressions with the Fishman KM set is that sometimes it feels like I'm playing with a high-output single-coil in the bridge...

I don't feel like there's much of a difference when switching to voice 2 on the bridge pickup either. It takes a small bit of the upper mids out and puts some bass back in.
Can't comment about any of the single-coil tones yet since I have to modify the guitar with a switch and do some wiring before I have access to that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You're making me regret cancelling my Fishman KM set preorder.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> In my personal A/B comparison so far, the Fishman Keith Merrow bridge pickup seems a bit more upper-mid-heavy than even the Nazgul. The Fishman pickups are VERY VERY (very) clear and articulate. Bass is tight and controlled. Not boomy at all. You might think there isn't any bass actually when switching from another guitar. That's also probably why the mids seem even more pronounced than the Nazgul. All of that leads me to think that these will work very well in mixes (and live contexts) where there is proper bass support to fill out the low end space. The Nazgul is very bass heavy compared to these and that bass seems very "tacked on" in the sense that it's not as musical but is just "there". The quality/characteristics of the mids in the Fishman KM set won't be to everyone's tastes. They can be slightly quacky/twangy/metallic/clanky occasionally (there are new strings on here though so that's partly why so I'll update on this later). Comparing these in swamp ash 26.5" scale to the Aftermath set in my mahogany 28.625" scale, I say the Aftermaths are a bit darker and more bass and the Fishman KMs are more articulate. The Fishman KMs don't quack like the Aftermath set though. One of my initial impressions with the Fishman KM set is that sometimes it feels like I'm playing with a high-output single-coil in the bridge...
> 
> I don't feel like there's much of a difference when switching to voice 2 on the bridge pickup either. It takes a small bit of the upper mids out and puts some bass back in.
> Can't comment about any of the single-coil tones yet since I have to modify the guitar with a switch and do some wiring before I have access to that.


To be honest, I'm really glad I went with the Moderns instead of the KM. This sounds perfect for certain players, but I'm not one of those players. Thank you so much for the great comparisons and write up.


----------



## Flick

What gauge strings are you guys using on this 26.5 scale?


----------



## Frostbite

Flick said:


> What gauge strings are you guys using on this 26.5 scale?


I'm using 10-52 with a low 68 in Drop G# and it's been perfect for me. I tried a 64 for the low string and it was just a little too loose for me and the 68 fixed that


----------



## TedintheShed

Flick said:


> What gauge strings are you guys using on this 26.5 scale?



I've been using LaBella HRS 9-64. Great strings. I'm in drop A


----------



## NosralTserrof

Flick said:


> What gauge strings are you guys using on this 26.5 scale?



I use Ernie Ball 7 String Power Slinkys, gage .11-.58

Things can get a little loose, but it can do everything from Drop F to Bb Std. Intonation might be wack, but since this is a utility 7 atm, I gotta work with what I gotta work with. 

Maybe in 3 years one of the Mk3 imports will be cheap on Reverb and that'll be my T H I C C string guitar


----------



## Flappydoodle

Albake21 said:


> Thank you for this! To be honest, it's not too different. But I'm also at work right now without my good headphones or monitors. It sounds like the Fishmans have a bit more growl to them, but they overall seem pretty similar which I guess wouldn't be too surprising considering they are both voiced for Keith. Overall definitely prefer the Fishmans, I'm excited to be getting my Moderns today.



I saw a video where they basically it was a copy of his passive pickups. The first thing he wanted to do was replicate his passive sound, then add some extra options - (and having some benefits of active pickups such as low noise etc).

They do sound cool though.


----------



## Albake21

Flappydoodle said:


> I saw a video where they basically it was a copy of his passive pickups. The first thing he wanted to do was replicate his passive sound, then add some extra options - (and having some benefits of active pickups such as low noise etc).
> 
> They do sound cool though.


So it's basically just a Nazgul/Sentient 2.0


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

^ No, it was not that simple. Please go back and read Keith's own account on this same thread.


----------



## JEngelking

KM-6s for $699 in Musician's Friend's Stupid Deal of the Day.


----------



## Albake21

JEngelking said:


> KM-6s for $699 in Musician's Friend's Stupid Deal of the Day.


Damn I was hoping it was the MK2, MK1 is a no go for me.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Albake21 said:


> Damn I was hoping it was the MK2, MK1 is a no go for me.



Hey man, just wondering what is with the MKI vs the MKII that made it a deal breaker for you?


----------



## Albake21

ImNotAhab said:


> Hey man, just wondering what is with the MKI vs the MKII that made it a deal breaker for you?


The QC wasn't the greatest on the MK1s and were greatly improved on the MK2s. Not only that, but the MK2s also have a few nicer touches like a nicer nut and some nicer aesthetic choices.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Flappydoodle said:


> I saw a video where they basically it was a copy of his passive pickups. The first thing he wanted to do was replicate his passive sound, then add some extra options - (and having some benefits of active pickups such as low noise etc).
> 
> They do sound cool though.





Albake21 said:


> So it's basically just a Nazgul/Sentient 2.0





Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> ^ No, it was not that simple. Please go back and read Keith's own account on this same thread.



The neck pickup is actually just a Fishman Fluence Open Core Classic neck pickup and then the bridge is a slightly modified Classic.
http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/the-fishman-fluence-thread.329214/page-3#post-4872951


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> So it's basically just a Nazgul/Sentient 2.0



No, not those passive pickups. He owned another set of custom passives, and he wanted to modify a set of Fluence Classics to sound close to those.


----------



## TedintheShed

Bummer...

They just announced that the MKIII Pros aren't shipping until mid June. I can only assume that means my MKIII Studio will ship much later than the ETA of this month I was told since some pictures of the Pros being made have already popped up on Schecters custom shop FB page. I wanted it before Gearfest so I could start trying out amps with that guitar.

I know it was just an ETA, but I'm still a bit disappointed...


----------



## Albake21

TedintheShed said:


> Bummer...
> 
> They just announced that the MKIII Pros aren't shipping until mid June. I can only assume that means my MKIII Studios will ship much later than the ETA of this month I was told since some pictures of the Pros being made have already popped up on Schecters custom shop FB page. I wanted it before Gearfest so I could start trying out amps with that guitar.
> 
> I know it was just an ETA, but I'm still a bit disappointed...


Damn that's late! But hey, the wait will absolutely be worth it. I got really excited and thought you were talking about the import version, which mid June would have been very close to what they said originally.


----------



## TedintheShed

Albake21 said:


> Damn that's late! But hey, the wait will absolutely be worth it. I got really excited and thought you were talking about the import version, which mid June would have been very close to what they said originally.



I called my Sweetwster rep and he said ETA is still 2 weeks. They are going to follow up with me after thwy confirm with Schecter.


----------



## theicon2125

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No, not those passive pickups. He owned another set of custom passives, and he wanted to modify a set of Fluence Classics to sound close to those.



For some reason I was thinking it was a custom wound set of Alpha and Omegas.


----------



## TedintheShed

My Sweetwster rep called me back this morning and confirmed the ETA for my Mark III Studio is still currently two weeks, on May 22nd. However, he said he was told if the ETA was pushed back, it would be only one month.

That's the day of Gearfest


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You're making me regret cancelling my Fishman KM set preorder.



Now MF says they'll ship on 5/19/2018, a 10-day delay from previous date. Fingers crossed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Now MF says they'll ship on 5/19/2018, a 10-day delay from previous date. Fingers crossed.



Guitar Center said 5-16 for me. 
I think by the time these are on sale, I'll have money to just buy them. 

But I'm not sure if I'm still getting them. Feel like just going with a Nazgul/Sentient set.


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Guitar Center said 5-16 for me.
> I think by the time these are on sale, I'll have money to just buy them.
> 
> But I'm not sure if I'm still getting them. Feel like just going with a Nazgul/Sentient set.


I have a set of Nazgul/Sentient for sale if you're interested  Jokes aside, I do think Fishmans are worth it for their clarity alone. But honestly from what I've heard, I don't Keith's set is worth it over having a set of Nazgul/Sentient already. Now the Moderns... totally worth it IMO.


----------



## JesperX

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Guitar Center said 5-16 for me.
> I think by the time these are on sale, I'll have money to just buy them.
> 
> But I'm not sure if I'm still getting them. Feel like just going with a Nazgul/Sentient set.



Dude I’ve been having this same debate for weeks now. Was all set to pick up a Naz/Sent set until these were announced and I decided to wait. Now I basically want to know if it’s really worth a $100 difference (or more if you buy used).

If anyone wants to try their luck and report back, they’re showing as “in stock” via Axe Palace, including a reverb listing. Doesn’t say anything about a preorder but who knows. Just report back if you actually get them =).

https://axepalace.com/fishman-km-7s.html


----------



## TedintheShed

Not too much of a fan of the Naz/Sent set. When my MKII is played next to the \m/ pickups in my daughter's PRS just no where near the clarity.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> I have a set of Nazgul/Sentient for sale if you're interested  Jokes aside, I do think Fishmans are worth it for their clarity alone. But honestly from what I've heard, I don't Keith's set is worth it over having a set of Nazgul/Sentient already. Now the Moderns... totally worth it IMO.





JesperX said:


> Dude I’ve been having this same debate for weeks now. Was all set to pick up a Naz/Sent set until these were announced and I decided to wait. Now I basically want to know if it’s really worth a $100 difference (or more if you buy used).
> 
> If anyone wants to try their luck and report back, they’re showing as “in stock” via Axe Palace, including a reverb listing. Doesn’t say anything about a preorder but who knows. Just report back if you actually get them =).
> 
> https://axepalace.com/fishman-km-7s.html



As a current owner of all 3 sets, the Modern set is my favorite, Fishman Keith Merrow set is 2nd, and Nazgul/Sentient is probably 3rd. Really close between 2nd and 3rd.
I'm really tempted to keep the KM7-MKII that's loaded with the Fishman KM set even though I said I would send it back if I like the guitar equipped with the Moderns better. 
I was going to say I'm not feeling a whole lot of love for the Nazgul/Sentient set BUT REALLY it's just the Nazgul. The Sentient neck pickup is great imo

I did a comparison of just voice 1 of each set. Voice 2 isn't a drastic difference as much as the pickup sets are from each other so you'll get the general idea.
Fishman Fluence Keith Merrow vs Modern set (both 7-string, same tuning, same settings, same wood/construction even afaik)
Keith Merrow bridge voice 1: http://www.mediafire.com/file/a425uf0lwq76w2n/20180509_190905_Fishman_KeithMerrow_bridge_voice1.wav
Modern bridge voice 1: http://www.mediafire.com/file/oqv2yacc45x82j0/20180509_190905_Fishman_Modern_bridge_voice1.wav


----------



## JesperX

LeviathanKiller said:


> As a current owner of all 3 sets, the Modern set is my favorite, Fishman Keith Merrow set is 2nd, and Nazgul/Sentient is probably 3rd. Really close between 2nd and 3rd.
> I'm really tempted to keep the KM7-MKII that's loaded with the Fishman KM set even though I said I would send it back if I like the guitar equipped with the Moderns better.
> I was going to say I'm not feeling a whole lot of love for the Nazgul/Sentient set BUT REALLY it's just the Nazgul. The Sentient neck pickup is great imo
> 
> I did a comparison of just voice 1 of each set. Voice 2 isn't a drastic difference as much as the pickup sets are from each other so you'll get the general idea.
> Fishman Fluence Keith Merrow vs Modern set (both 7-string, same tuning, same settings, same wood/construction even afaik)
> Keith Merrow bridge voice 1: http://www.mediafire.com/file/a425uf0lwq76w2n/20180509_190905_Fishman_KeithMerrow_bridge_voice1.wav
> Modern bridge voice 1: http://www.mediafire.com/file/oqv2yacc45x82j0/20180509_190905_Fishman_Modern_bridge_voice1.wav



Thanks for all the clips and info, very much appreciated. The Merrow Fluence does sound clearer than the Nazgul, and with some of the bottom tightened up and harshness removed.

The neck pickups make the decision even harder because from the clips I actually prefer the Sentient. Maybe the single coil voice would do it for me though- whatever I get is going in my Carvin DC7X, so I’d probably replace my tone knob with a mini switch for it.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

JesperX said:


> Thanks for all the clips and info, very much appreciated. The Merrow Fluence does sound clearer than the Nazgul, and with some of the bottom tightened up and harshness removed.
> 
> The neck pickups make the decision even harder because from the clips I actually prefer the Sentient. Maybe the single coil voice would do it for me though- whatever I get is going in my Carvin DC7X, so I’d probably replace my tone knob with a mini switch for it.



I prefer the Sentient myself but voice 2 on the KM/OCClassic neck is pretty good. If it wasn't for me eventually wiring in a toggle to get all 3 voices, I'd probably wire voice 2 of the neck to be active while voice 1 of the bridge is so that I didn't have to switch voices to get the neck sound I prefer. Then neck 1 / bridge 2 would be the volume knob out configuration.


----------



## Quiet Coil

LeviathanKiller said:


> If it wasn't for me eventually wiring in a toggle to get all 3 voices, I'd probably wire voice 2 of the neck to be active while voice 1 of the bridge is so that I didn't have to switch voices to get the neck sound I prefer. Then neck 1 / bridge 2 would be the volume knob out configuration.



You can wire them so that “Voice 2” becomes the default when you switch to the neck, the toggle then swithing to Voice 1. I did this when I stuck a Classic in the neck with a Modern in the bridge (and vice versa in another guitar). Worked like a charm.


----------



## Albake21

Noisy Humbucker said:


> You can wire them so that “Voice 2” becomes the default when you switch to the neck, the toggle then swithing to Voice 1. I did this when I stuck a Classic in the neck with a Modern in the bridge (and vice versa in another guitar). Worked like a charm.


How do you do this? I would like to make my Moderns work like this and have voice 1 on bridge and voice 2 on neck by default.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Noisy Humbucker said:


> You can wire them so that “Voice 2” becomes the default when you switch to the neck, the toggle then swithing to Voice 1. I did this when I stuck a Classic in the neck with a Modern in the bridge (and vice versa in another guitar). Worked like a charm.



That's what I was saying, but since I'm rewiring the entire thing to get all 3 voice sets I'm going to just keep the normal pairings for simplicity



Albake21 said:


> How do you do this? I would like to make my Moderns work like this and have voice 1 on bridge and voice 2 on neck by default.



Switch the wires for the neck pickup. The diagrams show soldering the neck and bridge voice wires in a pair. So mix up the pair. Bridge 1 wire + voice 2 wire to one pole, bridge 2 wire + voice 1 wire to the other.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Switch the wires for the neck pickup. The diagrams show soldering the neck and bridge voice wires in a pair. So mix up the pair. Bridge 1 wire + voice 2 wire to one pole, bridge 2 wire + voice 1 wire to the other.


I'm not too sure I get what you mean. Voice 2 for both the bridge and neck go to my push/pull and then the other wires go to my 3 way. I don't believe there is a Voice 1 wire as that's just the default when Voice 2 isn't enable with the push/pull. My setup is just 1 push/pull and a 3 way switch. I used the Kieth Merrow set for reference but removed the tone knob/Voice 3.

Are you talking about switching the white wire and the green/blue wire from the 3 way switch and the volume knob?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> I'm not too sure I get what you mean. Voice 2 for both the bridge and neck go to my push/pull and then the other wires go to my 3 way. I don't believe there is a Voice 1 wire as that's just the default when Voice 2 isn't enable with the push/pull. My setup is just 1 push/pull and a 3 way switch. I used the Kieth Merrow set for reference but removed the tone knob/Voice 3.
> 
> Are you talking about switching the white wire and the green/blue wire from the 3 way switch and the volume knob?



Ahh, I see what you mean. Let me look into this later and I'll get back to you


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Ahh, I see what you mean. Let me look into this later and I'll get back to you


Thank you! I appreciate it.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> Thank you! I appreciate it.




The Not-So-Easy/Nice/Cheap-Method
Okay, the easiest solution I know based on this diagram here, would be adding 2 mini switches, one for each pickup. My SLS C-7 proves you can activate the voicings separately per pickup. You would split up the voice 2 and voice 3 wire pairs that you see in that diagram going to the single mini switch. Have each neck voice wire going to its own pole on one toggle and each of the bridge voice wires going to their own poles on the other toggle and ground wires come from the middle pole from each toggle connecting to the main grounding area (just like the diagram). This actually allows for the BEST customization because you could have neck Voice 3 / bridge Voice 1 pair active or etc. I may actually look into doing this on my KM-set-equipped KM7-MKII.

BUT

I'm still curious if there is a wire switching method to do the V1n/V2b and V2n/V1b setup. So I contacted Fishman. I will post the reply here when I get it. If your guitar only has one knob (if any) and a pickup toggle , then this is the only option (if it even exists) for anyone who DOESN'T want to add switches or knobs to their guitar. (AFAIK of course)

So we shall see...


----------



## Quiet Coil

Permanent solution - use the jumpers and call it a day. Switchable solution - when you wire the toggle (or push-pull in my case), wire the neck so that voice 2 is in the down/starting position instead of the other way around.

Sorry I’m not more help, I don’t even have the guitars I did all of this in anymore, I just know it can be done.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> The Not-So-Easy/Nice/Cheap-Method
> Okay, the easiest solution I know based on this diagram here, would be adding 2 mini switches, one for each pickup. My SLS C-7 proves you can activate the voicings separately per pickup. You would split up the voice 2 and voice 3 wire pairs that you see in that diagram going to the single mini switch. Have each neck voice wire going to its own pole on one toggle and each of the bridge voice wires going to their own poles on the other toggle and ground wires come from the middle pole from each toggle connecting to the main grounding area (just like the diagram). This actually allows for the BEST customization because you could have neck Voice 3 / bridge Voice 1 pair active or etc. I may actually look into doing this on my KM-set-equipped KM7-MKII.
> 
> BUT
> 
> I'm still curious if there is a wire switching method to do the V1n/V2b and V2n/V1b setup. So I contacted Fishman. I will post the reply here when I get it. If your guitar only has one knob (if any) and a pickup toggle , then this is the only option (if it even exists) for anyone who DOESN'T want to add switches or knobs to their guitar. (AFAIK of course)
> 
> So we shall see...


Well shit at that point I'm better off doing what I originally wanted to do which was to add a mini toggle to switch between all three voices lol. I appreciate the info!


----------



## TedintheShed

It happened...

After almost two years the volume pot in my KM-7 mk II got spoungey and the neck pickup sounds very faint.

What did you guys use to replace it? 

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> I'm not too sure I get what you mean. Voice 2 for both the bridge and neck go to my push/pull and then the other wires go to my 3 way. I don't believe there is a Voice 1 wire as that's just the default when Voice 2 isn't enable with the push/pull. My setup is just 1 push/pull and a 3 way switch. I used the Kieth Merrow set for reference but removed the tone knob/Voice 3.
> 
> Are you talking about switching the white wire and the green/blue wire from the 3 way switch and the volume knob?





LeviathanKiller said:


> The Not-So-Easy/Nice/Cheap-Method
> Okay, the easiest solution I know based on this diagram here, would be adding 2 mini switches, one for each pickup. My SLS C-7 proves you can activate the voicings separately per pickup. You would split up the voice 2 and voice 3 wire pairs that you see in that diagram going to the single mini switch. Have each neck voice wire going to its own pole on one toggle and each of the bridge voice wires going to their own poles on the other toggle and ground wires come from the middle pole from each toggle connecting to the main grounding area (just like the diagram). This actually allows for the BEST customization because you could have neck Voice 3 / bridge Voice 1 pair active or etc. I may actually look into doing this on my KM-set-equipped KM7-MKII.
> 
> BUT
> 
> I'm still curious if there is a wire switching method to do the V1n/V2b and V2n/V1b setup. So I contacted Fishman. I will post the reply here when I get it. If your guitar only has one knob (if any) and a pickup toggle , then this is the only option (if it even exists) for anyone who DOESN'T want to add switches or knobs to their guitar. (AFAIK of course)
> 
> So we shall see...





Albake21 said:


> Well shit at that point I'm better off doing what I originally wanted to do which was to add a mini toggle to switch between all three voices lol. I appreciate the info!



Fishman replied today and said the two switches is the only way since the voices are activated by grounding and you would therefore need to ground the pickups individually to accomplish that.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Fishman replied today and said the two switches is the only way since the voices are activated by grounding and you would therefore need to ground the pickups individually to accomplish that.


Yup that's what I figured they were going to say. Thanks for reaching out to them for us!


----------



## cardinal

Pretty sure you just wire it so that the Voice 2 wire is grounded when the pot is pushed in.


----------



## Albake21

cardinal said:


> Pretty sure you just wire it so that the Voice 2 wire is grounded when the pot is pushed in.


That would make both the bridge and neck be voice 2 when pushed in though. We want to be able to have a Voice 1 bridge and a Voice 2 neck going at the same time.


----------



## cardinal

Albake21 said:


> That would make both the bridge and neck be voice 2 when pushed in though. We want to be able to have a Voice 1 bridge and a Voice 2 neck going at the same time.



Doesn’t the push/pull switch have two sides? On one side, wire the bridge voice wire to be grounded when pulled. On the other side, wire the neck voice wire to be grounded when pushed?

I’m looking at this:
https://www.fishman.com/wp-content/...errow_Custom_Wiring_Diagram_1Volume_1Tone.pdf

Couldn’t you just put the green wire to the top on that side (and leave the orange wire where it is)?


----------



## Flick

KM7 MKII 2018. Bridge pickup screws kept backing out resulting in the bridge pickup ending up resting on the strings. Contacted Schecter’s tech dept about a warranty repair. Their tech dept advised me to super glue an insert(that holds the screw) into the guitar. After I declined to repair to avoid nullifying my warranty, they were willing to set up a return repair. I did not know that their warranty states that the customer must pay for shipping on repairs. I confirmed this on their warranty policy on their site. The tech I spoke to gave me a shipping quote of over $100. The store I bought it from has a 14 day return policy which I am now no longer under. Void the warranty with some superglue or spend $100 and get the guitar repaired in an unknown amount of time?


----------



## cardinal

Flick said:


> KM7 MKII 2018. Bridge pickup screws kept backing out resulting in the bridge pickup ending up resting on the strings. Contacted Schecter’s tech dept about a warranty repair. Their tech dept advised me to super glue an insert(that holds the screw) into the guitar. After I declined to repair to avoid nullifying my warranty, they were willing to set up a return repair. I did not know that their warranty states that the customer must pay for shipping on repairs. I confirmed this on their warranty policy on their site. The tech I spoke to gave me a shipping quote of over $100. The store I bought it from has a 14 day return policy which I am now no longer under. Void the warranty with some superglue or spend $100 and get the guitar repaired in an unknown amount of time?



Are the screws just stripped and the foam/springs are pushing the pickup upwards over time? If so, just cut the tip off a toothpick, dab it with Elmer’s glue, and put it into the screw hole. Then screw the pickup in while the glue is wet. That will fix the stripped screw holes and no one would have any idea that there was a repair.


----------



## Wolfos

cardinal said:


> Are the screws just stripped and the foam/springs are pushing the pickup upwards over time? If so, just cut the tip off a toothpick, dab it with Elmer’s glue, and put it into the screw hole. Then screw the pickup in while the glue is wet. That will fix the stripped screw holes and no one would have any idea that there was a repair.



I've been playing guitar for nearly 20 years and I've never heard of or had a guitar where a screw backed out of a pickup. I'm not saying it couldn't happen it just surprised me when I read it about a new guitar.

And I agree with your solution, but really if you pay that much money you'd expect the screws to stay in a guitar.


----------



## Albake21

cardinal said:


> Doesn’t the push/pull switch have two sides? On one side, wire the bridge voice wire to be grounded when pulled. On the other side, wire the neck voice wire to be grounded when pushed?
> 
> I’m looking at this:
> https://www.fishman.com/wp-content/...errow_Custom_Wiring_Diagram_1Volume_1Tone.pdf
> 
> Couldn’t you just put the green wire to the top on that side (and leave the orange wire where it is)?


Hmm you might be right, but at the same time, wouldn't that just turn off the neck pick up when it's pushed in? Since there is no wire for Voice 1, it would equal nothing, right? I think the problem I'm having is that I have no idea how a push pull works as I just followed the diagram.


----------



## Albake21

cardinal said:


> Doesn’t the push/pull switch have two sides? On one side, wire the bridge voice wire to be grounded when pulled. On the other side, wire the neck voice wire to be grounded when pushed?
> 
> I’m looking at this:
> https://www.fishman.com/wp-content/...errow_Custom_Wiring_Diagram_1Volume_1Tone.pdf
> 
> Couldn’t you just put the green wire to the top on that side (and leave the orange wire where it is)?


I can confirm this does work! Just put the green wire up top and it works like a charm!

Although I feel like my bridge isn't the same... hmmm I'm just going to put it back because I feel like something is wrong. I just don't have a well enough trained ear to tell.


----------



## Flick

cardinal said:


> Are the screws just stripped and the foam/springs are pushing the pickup upwards over time? If so, just cut the tip off a toothpick, dab it with Elmer’s glue, and put it into the screw hole. Then screw the pickup in while the glue is wet. That will fix the stripped screw holes and no one would have any idea that there was a repair.



Repairing myself voids the warranty. For nearly $1500, the guitar shouldn’t have defects. If I superglue the pickup in, that will eliminate the possibility of pickup height adjustment/replacement.


----------



## cardinal

Flick said:


> Repairing myself voids the warranty. For nearly $1500, the guitar shouldn’t have defects. If I superglue the pickup in, that will eliminate the possibility of pickup height adjustment/replacement.



The toothpick/Elmer’s glue trick just fixes the threads and allows future adjustment. It’ll probably make the wood so hard there that you could snap off the screw if you wanted. 

But I agree that this shouldn’t be an issue, and Schecter’s response is pretty shameful. I would think a better solution is to just let you take it to any local repair guy, who might even fix this no charge because it’s so simple (particularly if you come without strings on it so he can get to the pickup) and make some internal note that your warranty is still good. 

But really, and this assumes the issue is just stripped out screw holes, the best solution is just for you to plug the holes yourself with Elmer’s and a toothpick and just neve mention it if you otherwise need the warranty. Unless you really messed it up someone, I don’t see how anyone could know that the screw holes were repaired, and this is the legitimate repair to be done anyway.


----------



## Flick

cardinal said:


> The toothpick/Elmer’s glue trick just fixes the threads and allows future adjustment. It’ll probably make the wood so hard there that you could snap off the screw if you wanted.
> 
> But I agree that this shouldn’t be an issue, and Schecter’s response is pretty shameful. I would think a better solution is to just let you take it to any local repair guy, who might even fix this no charge because it’s so simple (particularly if you come without strings on it so he can get to the pickup) and make some internal note that your warranty is still good.
> 
> But really, and this assumes the issue is just stripped out screw holes, the best solution is just for you to plug the holes yourself with Elmer’s and a toothpick and just neve mention it if you otherwise need the warranty. Unless you really messed it up someone, I don’t see how anyone could know that the screw holes were repaired, and this is the legitimate repair to be done anyway.



I did propose to Schecter that I have the dealer I bought from do the repair, as this is a few minutes from home. This local dealer also does guitar repairs and has already agreed to fix it. Schecter replied that they will not cover the cost of the repair at this local shop.


----------



## toolsound

TedintheShed said:


> It happened...
> 
> After almost two years the volume pot in my KM-7 mk II got spoungey and the neck pickup sounds very faint.
> 
> What did you guys use to replace it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ted



I've had some scratchy noises/volume dropouts with my knob recently, which is a bummer because I've been babying this guitar.


----------



## TedintheShed

Yes!

"KM-7 mIII ‘STUDIO ‘ neck-thru blanks getting sandwiched"


----------



## TedintheShed

Schecter confirmed that one of them is mine today. I'm hyped!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

toolsound said:


> I've had some scratchy noises/volume dropouts with my knob recently, which is a bummer because I've been babying this guitar.



Does this mean the pot needs to be replaced or is it wiring and/or pot scrubbing that will fix it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's why I always keep DeOxit with me. Like if I'm working with old crackly pots on anything like guitars, amps, pedals, etc etc, I just spritz it a few times and it's good as new.


----------



## TedintheShed

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's why I always keep DeOxit with me. Like if I'm working with old crackly pots on anything like guitars, amps, pedals, etc etc, I just spritz it a few times and it's good as new.



Deoxit is the bomb. My pot feels spongey though and needs replaced.


----------



## TedintheShed

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's why I always keep DeOxit with me. Like if I'm working with old crackly pots on anything like guitars, amps, pedals, etc etc, I just spritz it a few times and it's good as new.



Deoxit is the bomb. My pot feels spongey though and needs replaced.


----------



## goobaba

Flick said:


> Void the warranty with some superglue or spend $100 and get the guitar repaired in an unknown amount of time?



Void the shit outta that warranty


----------



## Don Tonberry

How much do used KM7 MKI's go for? If it's a decent amount less than the MKII's is it worth the difference in price to find a used MKII?


----------



## Wolfos

Don Tonberry said:


> How much do used KM7 MKI's go for? If it's a decent amount less than the MKII's is it worth the difference in price to find a used MKII?


I'd say there about $300 or more cheaper.


----------



## Xtyfighterx

Cool


----------



## yellowv

To the guy with the pickup screws just do the toothpick trick and stop worrying about it. You can still adjust the pickup it just adds more wood so the threads will hold. That’s not going to void any warranty and what are you worried about voiding anyway? If they want to charge you $100 shipping to do a two second fix what good is the warranty anyway.


----------



## Flick

yellowv said:


> To the guy with the pickup screws just do the toothpick trick and stop worrying about it. You can still adjust the pickup it just adds more wood so the threads will hold. That’s not going to void any warranty and what are you worried about voiding anyway? If they want to charge you $100 shipping to do a two second fix what good is the warranty anyway.



Schecter is sending me a new set of screws. I bet the insert threads are the problem. Seemingly the entire way through. The screw has a lot of play the whole way through the insert. If the screws they send are larger, by a small amount, this may be the fix. If not, it’s a whole new insert. I find putting toothpicks in a brand new $1500 guitar comical.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Saving money isn't comical to me lol


----------



## Flick

MattThePenguin said:


> Saving money isn't comical to me lol



If schecter is going to continue to send me the replacement parts, then it will be fixed and I’ll never have to fix it the wrong way with a toothpick that I’d have to pay for.


----------



## Vyn

I think the point is that the problem shouldn't have existed in the first place. Schecter charging him for shipping to fix their screw-up is a bit rude IMO. Isn't that the whole point of why there's an additional bit of fat built into the margin of the guitars to account for rejects and warranty issues?


----------



## TedintheShed

Vyn said:


> I think the point is that the problem shouldn't have existed in the first place. Schecter charging him for shipping to fix their screw-up is a bit rude IMO. Isn't that the whole point of why there's an additional bit of fat built into the margin of the guitars to account for rejects and warranty issues?



Depends on the wording of the warranty, really.

http://www.schecterguitars.com/about#Warranty


----------



## Vyn

TedintheShed said:


> Depends on the wording of the warranty, really.



True, in this case their warranty states the buyer pays for shipping. Still a bit rude. It does make you wonder though that if the buyer pays for shipping because Schecter can't afford to cover it, is it because there's not enough margin on the guitar or the amount of warranty claims they have exceeds their warranty budget - ie this happens more often than it should.


----------



## Flick

TedintheShed said:


> Depends on the wording of the warranty, really.
> 
> http://www.schecterguitars.com/about#Warranty



It does state that they will not pay freight for warranty service. All service is done in California. Shipping plus insurance to/from Pennsylvania/California is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## TedintheShed

Flick said:


> It does state that they will not pay freight for warranty service. All service is done in California. Shipping plus insurance to/from Pennsylvania/California is ridiculously expensive.



It's only to Schecter. They pay to ship it back. See number 11.

I live in Ohio.


----------



## Flick

TedintheShed said:


> It's only to Schecter. They pay to ship it back. See number 11.
> 
> I live in Ohio.



Right. I’m currently having Schecter mail me the parts so I can fix it myself. Their service dept claimed this will not void my warranty. I will also avoid paying $130 for shipping plus insurance one way. Probably the best workaround on the disappointing warranty policy.


----------



## yellowv

The point is that it’s like the biggest non issue in the world. Wood strips. I would never expect a company to ship a guitar back and forth for that. It’s a hole for a pickup screw. The toothpick would make it as good as new and you would never even know there was an issue. It would cost nothing (if your bitching about the cost of a wood toothpick you have a problem) and nobody would ever know it. If using a toothpick really bothered you, you could fill the holes with filler and then make new holes. It is literally a $5 fix. I would rather do that than ship a guitar across the country, but it’s your guitar.


----------



## yellowv

Also you keep mentioning inserts. Does the guitar have inserts now or is the fix adding an insert? Because if it’s the latter you will have to enlarge the hole to the proper size to accommodate the inserts which could potentionaly do more damage than you already have, then you will also have to glue or press the inserts in. On the other hand if it does have inserts from the factory you will have to pull the old inserts which could also do more damage. If it does have inserts already the toothpick trick isn’t going to work anyway.


----------



## Flick

yellowv said:


> Also you keep mentioning inserts. Does the guitar have inserts now or is the fix adding an insert? Because if it’s the latter you will have to enlarge the hole to the proper size to accommodate the inserts which could potentionaly do more damage than you already have, then you will also have to glue or press the inserts in. On the other hand if it does have inserts from the factory you will have to pull the old inserts which could also do more damage. If it does have inserts already the toothpick trick isn’t going to work anyway.



Just to clarify, the guitar already has inserts. It seems like the threads in the inserts are either stripped or do not match the screw they used.


----------



## yellowv

Oh ok well then throw the toothpick thing out the window. Are you able to get the original insert out?


----------



## yellowv

Have you tried another screw?


----------



## yellowv

Have you tried another screw?


----------



## Flick

yellowv said:


> Oh ok well then throw the toothpick thing out the window. Are you able to get the original insert out?



No. The original insert is glued into place.


----------



## Flick

yellowv said:


> Have you tried another screw?



Schecter’s tech dept is sending me different screws. Should be coming in the mail soon.


----------



## TedintheShed

Flick said:


> Right. I’m currently having Schecter mail me the parts so I can fix it myself. Their service dept claimed this will not void my warranty. I will also avoid paying $130 for shipping plus insurance one way. Probably the best workaround on the disappointing warranty policy.



$130? I haven't shipped in a while. Prices have increased.


----------



## yellowv

Shipping prices have gotten crazy.


----------



## TedintheShed

Update:

My Sweetwater rep just emailed me with an updated ETA of June 12th for my mk III Studio.


----------



## dirtool

btw,anyone have tried to refinish the natural km7 mkii?
imagining to get one and refinish it in transparent purple or green but afraid of ruining it


----------



## Albake21

dirtool said:


> btw,anyone have tried to refinish the natural km7 mkii?
> imagining to get one and refinish it in transparent purple or green but afraid of ruining it


That would be pretty damn awesome if you did!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I bought my Natural Pearl one thinking I wouldn't like it as much as the Black Pearl but I ended up liking it more actually. Probably my favorite guitar looks-wise right now.
I couldn't bring myself to do anything to it.


----------



## Flick

Schecter sent additional foam to place under the pickup. This Resolved the issue I was having with the screws backing out. Able to set the pickup at the recommended 2mm distance from the strings with no issue. Also restrung the guitar with 63/46/36/26/16/11/9 D’Addario NYXL’s. Plays like a champ!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

As long as the KM-7 MK-III imports come in under $2k, I plan on getting one whenever they're available. I've already bought pickups to put in it even. 

I've seen at least two finishes. Is there at least a third one the right end of the couch though? Looks like more of flamed/quilted maple. Unless that's one of the current $3k+ Studio or Pro models and that's why he cropped it out a bit from the imports? You can see that the main four have natural wood around the edges whereas the 5th one on the far right is dark leading me to believe there could be a difference.

Keith's Instagram post


----------



## TedintheShed

It was his Pro that he was holding in an earlier photo, IIRC.



LeviathanKiller said:


> As long as the KM-7 MK-III imports come in under $2k, I plan on getting one whenever they're available. I've already bought pickups to put in it even.
> 
> I've seen at least two finishes. Is there at least a third one the right end of the couch though? Looks like more of flamed/quilted maple. Unless that's one of the current $3k+ Studio or Pro models and that's why he cropped it out a bit from the imports? You can see that the main four have natural wood around the edges whereas the 5th one on the far right is dark leading me to believe there could be a difference.
> 
> Keith's Instagram post


----------



## cip 123

LeviathanKiller said:


> As long as the KM-7 MK-III imports come in under $2k, I plan on getting one whenever they're available. I've already bought pickups to put in it even.
> 
> I've seen at least two finishes. Is there at least a third one the right end of the couch though? Looks like more of flamed/quilted maple. Unless that's one of the current $3k+ Studio or Pro models and that's why he cropped it out a bit from the imports? You can see that the main four have natural wood around the edges whereas the 5th one on the far right is dark leading me to believe there could be a difference.
> 
> Keith's Instagram post



It will most likely be the same wood but not as high quality aesthetically (or they will use multi piece bodies to save money) so they'll probably paint over to cover it.


----------



## Austin175

So guys my MKii 7 will be here Friday, it has the sent/Naz pickups in it how hard would it be to get the Fishman pu’s installed?

Could it be done at home or should I ask a shop? Only reason I ask is cause the battery tray would have to be installed into the body.


----------



## Albake21

Austin175 said:


> So guys my MKii 7 will be here Friday, it has the sent/Naz pickups in it how hard would it be to get the Fishman pu’s installed?
> 
> Could it be done at home or should I ask a shop? Only reason I ask is cause the battery tray would have to be installed into the body.


Which ones? If it's anything but Keith's set or the open core, they will not fit into the pickup cavities. If it is one of those, you will run into the battery not fitting into the back cavity. I've tried every single way to get Fishmans into my KM7 and I ended up giving up after a month as selling the Fishmans.


----------



## Austin175

Albake21 said:


> Which ones? If it's anything but Keith's set or the open core, they will not fit into the pickup cavities. If it is one of those, you will run into the battery not fitting into the back cavity. I've tried every single way to get Fishmans into my KM7 and I ended up giving up after a month as selling the Fishmans.



I was looking at the Keith editions but if it’s going to be a hassle then I guess I’ll find something passive instead.


----------



## Albake21

Austin175 said:


> I was looking at the Keith editions but if it’s going to be a hassle then I guess I’ll find something passive instead.


The KM set will fit, but like I said you will have to create a new cavity for the battery. Not even the rechargeable battery from Fishman will fit into the worlds smallest back cavity. It might not be worth the trouble.


----------



## Austin175

Albake21 said:


> The KM set will fit, but like I said you will have to create a new cavity for the battery. Not even the rechargeable battery from Fishman will fit into the worlds smallest back cavity. It might not be worth the trouble.



Yea it’s kind of sounding that way, if anything I’ll just go with a nailbomb/cold sweat setup an call it a day.


----------



## TedintheShed

Austin175 said:


> Yea it’s kind of sounding that way, if anything I’ll just go with a nailbomb/cold sweat setup an call it a day.



Contact BKP to see if it will fit. I know bulb's signature sets will not, but they said Warpigs will fit.


----------



## TedintheShed

From the Schecter Custom shop.

"Merrows on the March"


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Has anyone noticed the move of the battery compartment for the MK-III imports? It's in line with the neck tucked near the bottom instead of right beside the control cavity

MK-II






MK-III (2nd picture in stack)
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bh0orkvndLK/?taken-by=keithmerrow


----------



## TedintheShed

LeviathanKiller said:


> Has anyone noticed the move of the battery compartment for the MK-III imports?



Yes. But remember, those are prototypes.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

TedintheShed said:


> Yes. But remember, those are prototypes.



That's true but they wouldn't do that if they weren't considering going to that. I'm wondering what people's thoughts are on it regarding whether it will affect anything like resonance or something.


----------



## Albake21

TedintheShed said:


> Contact BKP to see if it will fit. I know bulb's signature sets will not, but they said Warpigs will fit.


Pretty much no covered pickups will fit. As long as you stick to uncovered, you will be fine. I'd be really surprised if Warpigs will fit into it.


----------



## TedintheShed

Albake21 said:


> Pretty much no covered pickups will fit. As long as you stick to uncovered, you will be fine. I'd be really surprised if Warpigs will fit into it.



I'm talking about the uncovered versions. BKP said some of there uncovered versions will not fit, and some of them were Bulb's signature sets.


----------



## Albake21

TedintheShed said:


> I'm talking about the uncovered versions. BKP said some of there uncovered versions will not fit, and some of them were Bulb's signature sets.


Really? That's strange, I wonder why they wouldn't fit. Aren't all bobbins universally the same size?


----------



## TedintheShed

Albake21 said:


> Really? That's strange, I wonder why they wouldn't fit. Aren't all bobbins universally the same size?



I'd have to see if I could find the email, but IIRC it has to do with the magnets.


----------



## TedintheShed

Albake21 said:


> Really? That's strange, I wonder why they wouldn't fit. Aren't all bobbins universally the same size?



I found the email. I noticed the base plate was rectangular and didn't follow the curve of the bobbin like SD do and asked if the could trim the baseplates so they could fit the existing pickup route. On some of the sets it is possible (like the Warpigs) but some (like the bulb sig's) have "flanking magnets" that make it not possible.


----------



## Albake21

TedintheShed said:


> I found the email. I noticed the base plate was rectangular and didn't follow the curve of the bobbin like SD do and asked if the could trim the baseplates so they could fit the existing pickup route. On some of the sets it is possible (like the Warpigs) but some (like the bulb sig's) have "flanking magnets" that make it not possible.


Interesting... Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## TheArsonistsDaughter

Heads up for anyone looking for a KM7 MK2 with trem/sustainer...the Guitar Center on Halsted in Chicago has one hanging on their wall. Looks to be new old stock and sub-$800 if I recall correctly. In the Lambo Blue color...


----------



## Albake21

TheArsonistsDaughter said:


> Heads up for anyone looking for a KM7 MK2 with trem/sustainer...the Guitar Center on Halsted in Chicago has one hanging on their wall. Looks to be new old stock and sub-$800 if I recall correctly. In the Lambo Blue color...


The lambo blue/green/orange are MKI not MKII. Funny that I was just there over the weekend and didn't even see it.


----------



## Zok

Hey guys, I have a question. I can't navigate this board very well to save my life, and I was wondering how difficult it would be to fit actives into Km7 Mk1? Thanks


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Zok said:


> Hey guys, I have a question. I can't navigate this board very well to save my life, and I was wondering how difficult it would be to fit actives into Km7 Mk1? Thanks



Depends on which active pickups you want to put in there. Fishman Open Core and Keith Merrow sets will fit, some EMG sets will fit I think, but mostly everything else will require routing AFAIK.


----------



## TheArsonistsDaughter

Albake21 said:


> The lambo blue/green/orange are MKI not MKII. Funny that I was just there over the weekend and didn't even see it.



Whoops! My mistake regarding MK1/2.

Yeah it was up high and hard to spot, I only noticed it as I checked out one of the new purple-y burst Schecter 7 strings that they had. Which was unplayable due to set-up...or lack thereof.


----------



## Albake21

TheArsonistsDaughter said:


> Whoops! My mistake regarding MK1/2.
> 
> Yeah it was up high and hard to spot, I only noticed it as I checked out one of the new purple-y burst Schecter 7 strings that they had. Which was unplayable due to set-up...or lack thereof.


Ohh I tried playing that one haha. Yup it was awful. A lot of those guitars are pretty badly setup, especially ones with floyds.


----------



## NosralTserrof

Albake21 said:


> Ohh I tried playing that one haha. Yup it was awful. A lot of those guitars are pretty badly setup, especially ones with floyds.



Welcome to GC guitars. 

I played an FRS and was turned off because the action was so high.


----------



## cip 123

NosralTserrof said:


> Welcome to GC guitars.
> 
> I played an FRS and was turned off because the action was so high.


While a good guitar shop should maintain guitars, Schecter are still setup in the USA at their factory, and most have carbon rods down the neck, or laminate necks. I don't think you can blame GC entirely on that.


----------



## Austin175

Got my MKii today An I love it plays very well, sounds great n looks awesome.


----------



## cardinal

NosralTserrof said:


> Welcome to GC guitars.
> 
> I played an FRS and was turned off because the action was so high.



Seems like luck of the draw. I played one at a GC that was set up very well and played awesome. But I’ve certainlh picked up other guitars that were a mess.


----------



## NosralTserrof

cardinal said:


> Seems like luck of the draw. I played one at a GC that was set up very well and played awesome. But I’ve certainlh picked up other guitars that were a mess.



Yeah, I have no doubt that they are (I have a km6 and a km7 ffs ), it was just disappointing. And this was in GC's Hollywood shop, right on the sunset strip.


----------



## Zado




----------



## TedintheShed

I saw this a Red Dragon and was confused.

I thought this was part of the original prototype run where there were 10 made and Keith had kept one. The others were distributed between "premium retailers". I was offerred one from one of these and declined because I wanted a black one. 

But Red Dragon stated "Unfortunately, there was never a prototype run. The prototype was a one-off. The purple/black bursts will be the stains used for the run of "10"".



Zado said:


>


----------



## stinkoman

I just bought a second KM71 for $499 at guitar center. They had a blue one a couple weeks ago in the same price that sold, so its a good place to check for deals. This one is lambo orange. I had to return the first one because of unexpected bill and rather not use a credit card to front the bill. I think somebody in this thread bought that one, and didn't see that they messaged asking me about it till after they bought it,so i apologize to whomever that was. Happy to have one of these again. I'm sure its going to drive my gas for the KMIII more now.


----------



## NosralTserrof

stinkoman said:


> I just bought a second KM71 for $499 at guitar center. They had a blue one a couple weeks ago in the same price that sold, so its a good place to check for deals. This one is lambo orange. I had to return the first one because of unexpected bill and rather not use a credit card to front the bill. I think somebody in this thread bought that one, and didn't see that they messaged asking me about it till after they bought it,so i apologize to whomever that was. Happy to have one of these again. I'm sure its going to drive my gas for the KMIII more now.



I think that was me haha


----------



## Frey

I've hated Schecter all of my guitar life since playing a few awful ones back in the late 00s early 10s but these Keith Merrow sigs are just great looking. I love Keith Merrow too so I think I'll be picking one of these up. Can anyone tell me the difference between these two models? They're both MK-II but for some reason the latter are $320 more. All I can tell is that it has Fishmans instead of Duncans. Am I blind?

https://www.guitarcenter.com/Schect...KM-7-MK-II-7-String-Electric-Guitar-J49982.gc

https://www.guitarcenter.com/Schect...K-II-Keith-Merrow-7-String-Electric-Guitar.gc

Guitar Centers listing for the more expensive one is wrong, according to all of the other listings around the web for the KM-7 MK-II at this price such as Sweetwater.

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...-keith-merrow-km-7-mk-ii-see-thru-black-pearl


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Frey said:


> I've hated Schecter all of my guitar life since playing a few awful ones back in the late 00s early 10s but these Keith Merrow sigs are just great looking. I love Keith Merrow too so I think I'll be picking one of these up. Can anyone tell me the difference between these two models? They're both MK-II but for some reason the latter are $320 more. All I can tell is that it has Fishmans instead of Duncans. Am I blind?
> 
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Schect...KM-7-MK-II-7-String-Electric-Guitar-J49982.gc
> 
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Schect...K-II-Keith-Merrow-7-String-Electric-Guitar.gc
> 
> Guitar Centers listing for the more expensive one is wrong, according to all of the other listings around the web for the KM-7 MK-II at this price such as Sweetwater.
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...-keith-merrow-km-7-mk-ii-see-thru-black-pearl



Yeah, just the Fishman Keith Merrow set and battery cavity (plus the electronics for the active set too of course)

Looks like Guitar Center is behind in updating their copy and paste description. It was like that everywhere when they first came out but most places have updated their descriptions to indicate the new pickups.


----------



## Frey

Man, $320 more seems steep considering the Duncans weren't bad/cheap pickups before and there are no other changes. Shoot some people may still prefer that combo. I'm more inclined to prefer them myself given the price difference!


----------



## stinkoman

Has there been an ETA for the import MKIII?


----------



## stinkoman

I got an email from drumcityguitarland they said Sept/october is when they are expecting the first shipment and pricing will be available soon.


----------



## TedintheShed

So, I'm not sure if I'm justified in feeling this. I haven't ordered a custom made instrument in two decades and they always came in ahead of the ETA. so maybe the standards have changed.

My KM-7 mk III Studio has been deleyed...yet again. I am up to a June 22nd date. I wanted it on time for Gearfest so I could try out amps. I'm a little pissed or maybe just frustrated TBH. Its been deleyed over a month. I cant cancel (was considering but because it's considered a "special order" I cant). I'm seeing a lot of Schecter Custom Shop orders flying off their social media and kind of feel either they are mismanaging the ETA or I'm just being pushed back in favor of these high dollar specialty builds. But I spent a lot of hard earned money on this- I am by no means rich.

Am I out of line on this?


----------



## Albake21

TedintheShed said:


> So, I'm not sure if I'm justified in feeling this. I haven't ordered a custom made instrument in two decades and they always came in ahead of the ETA. so maybe the standards have changed.
> 
> My KM-7 mk III Studio has been deleyed...yet again. I am up to a June 22nd date. I wanted it on time for Gearfest so I could try out amps. I'm a little pissed or maybe just frustrated TBH. Its been deleyed over a month. I cant cancel (was considering but because it's considered a "special order" I cant). I'm seeing a lot of Schecter Custom Shop orders flying off their social media and kind of feel either they are mismanaging the ETA or I'm just being pushed back in favor of these high dollar specialty builds. But I spent a lot of hard earned money on this- I am by no means rich.
> 
> Am I out of line on this?


No I definitely don't think you are. I would be pretty pissed to. All I can say is that it will definitely be worth the wait. 

Off topic but, you bring a guitar around gearfest? I would feel weird bringing my guitar around trying amps. Especially when there are guitars literally everywhere.


----------



## TedintheShed

Albake21 said:


> No I definitely don't think you are. I would be pretty pissed to. All I can say is that it will definitely be worth the wait.
> 
> Off topic but, you bring a guitar around gearfest? I would feel weird bringing my guitar around trying amps. Especially when there are guitars literally everywhere.



Yes. I don't carry it around. They will set up some amps to sample in a small private room.


----------



## Albake21

TedintheShed said:


> Yes. I don't carry it around. They will set up some amps to sample in a small private room.


Whoa really? How do you set that up?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i'm really contemplating picking up a km7 mkii just to try the km fluence pickups.


TedintheShed said:


> So, I'm not sure if I'm justified in feeling this. I haven't ordered a custom made instrument in two decades and they always came in ahead of the ETA. so maybe the standards have changed.
> 
> My KM-7 mk III Studio has been deleyed...yet again. I am up to a June 22nd date. I wanted it on time for Gearfest so I could try out amps. I'm a little pissed or maybe just frustrated TBH. Its been deleyed over a month. I cant cancel (was considering but because it's considered a "special order" I cant). I'm seeing a lot of Schecter Custom Shop orders flying off their social media and kind of feel either they are mismanaging the ETA or I'm just being pushed back in favor of these high dollar specialty builds. But I spent a lot of hard earned money on this- I am by no means rich.
> 
> Am I out of line on this?


rule #1 of pre-ordering anything, expect delays
#2 expect more delays
#3 never pre-order things


----------



## TedintheShed

Albake21 said:


> Whoa really? How do you set that up?



I call my rep.


----------



## Vyn

KnightBrolaire said:


> i'm really contemplating picking up a km7 mkii just to try the km fluence pickups.
> 
> rule #1 of pre-ordering anything, expect delays
> #2 expect more delays
> #3 never pre-order things



I'm not quite at #3 yet, but close xD


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Vyn said:


> I'm not quite at #3 yet, but close xD


Try waiting 2 years for a production guitar, it makes following #3 a lot easier


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> Try waiting 2 years for a production guitar, it makes following #3 a lot easier



I almost replied mentioning something about your Goliath.


----------



## mastapimp

TedintheShed said:


> So, I'm not sure if I'm justified in feeling this. I haven't ordered a custom made instrument in two decades and they always came in ahead of the ETA. so maybe the standards have changed.
> 
> My KM-7 mk III Studio has been deleyed...yet again. I am up to a June 22nd date. I wanted it on time for Gearfest so I could try out amps. I'm a little pissed or maybe just frustrated TBH. Its been deleyed over a month. I cant cancel (was considering but because it's considered a "special order" I cant). I'm seeing a lot of Schecter Custom Shop orders flying off their social media and kind of feel either they are mismanaging the ETA or I'm just being pushed back in favor of these high dollar specialty builds. But I spent a lot of hard earned money on this- I am by no means rich.
> 
> Am I out of line on this?



I'm not sure how the schecter custom shop is making these, but I had a similar thing happen when I was on a custom shop run from Jackson. The way they explained it to me was that one builder was making 15 guitars in small batches of 5, along with his other work. So, when I placed my order, I found out I was #14, which meant my guitar wasn't going to meet the original delivery date of advertised arrival (it came 4 months after the first batch was released). I wasn't upset, because I've been through the custom process about 4 times now and only once had a delivery on original ETA. I have just come to accept that it's usually a "best case scenario" expectation on the delivery date when I'm quoted anything that's pre-ordered or from a custom shop.

I currently have an order placed through Equilibrium guitars that doesn't even have an ETA, just a general start date of fall 2018.

I don't think you're out of line for feeling neglected, but I don't think canceling the order is going to solve anything. It was nerve-racking the first time I experienced a major delay on my first custom order (about 8 months behind schedule). If I were only a month or two out of the scheduled time frame, I wouldn't sweat it. When the guitar arrives, you'll likely forget about the delay until it's time for another custom order. At that time, you can take into consideration what you've experienced with this schecter custom shop order and evaluate if it's worth the wait and potential delays before you take the plunge again. I was certainly hesitant after my first experience, but have ended up repeating the process as I'm usually so pleased with the guitars that I feel they're worth the extra wait. 

Hopefully this is your last delay! Seeing the pics from the other poster should give you hope that yours is soon on the way.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Fishman is giving away a new km6 mkii https://woobox.com/zpxb83/kdkgt1


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> Fishman is giving away a new km6 mkii https://woobox.com/zpxb83/kdkgt1


Ohhh it's signed too!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Tried out a km7 mkii at riff city today. I really dug the feel of it, especially the neck profile. super comfy for me. I'm going back on saturday to try out the fluence loaded 6 string. dammit now I have GAS for a km7


----------



## NosralTserrof

KnightBrolaire said:


> Tried out a km7 mkii at riff city today. I really dug the feel of it, especially the neck profile. super comfy for me. I'm going back on saturday to try out the fluence loaded 6 string. dammit now I have GAS for a km7



ONE OF US


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> Tried out a km7 mkii at riff city today. I really dug the feel of it, especially the neck profile. super comfy for me. I'm going back on saturday to try out the fluence loaded 6 string. dammit now I have GAS for a km7


They really are worth it, especially with how cheap they get used. I may pickup a KM6 super cheap and just mod the hell out of it one day. I've always wanted to buy the natural MKII and stain it a color.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Albake21 said:


> They really are worth it, especially with how cheap they get used. I may pickup a KM6 super cheap and just mod the hell out of it one day. I've always wanted to buy the natural MKII and stain it a color.


yeah I'm kind of going back and forth on if I should get one new so I can get the fishman pickups, or if I should just pick up an older version and mod it.


----------



## stinkoman

Albake21 said:


> They really are worth it, especially with how cheap they get used.



I got my second KM7I on my way thought I paid $499 for from guitar center with case. SS Frets, Hipshot bridge, Carbon Reinforced neck.decent locking tuners, and I like the Nazgul/Sentient pickups. I'm big ibanez fan boy, and hated schecters most my life.They might not be the same quality as used prestige, but I think for price they are a better value when you find used ones for cheap with all you get with it.


----------



## stinkoman

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah I'm kind of going back and forth on if I should get one new so I can get the fishman pickups, or if I should just pick up an older version and mod it.



If you want fishmans, I'd Check out guitar center for a KM71 one and mod it IMO, and then sell the semour duncans to recoup cost.


----------



## Don Tonberry

stinkoman said:


> If you want fishmans, I'd Check out guitar center for a KM71 one and mod it IMO, and then sell the semour duncans to recoup cost.


I did just that except with Bareknuckles instead of Fishmans. Though the control cavity is pretty tight so with the push-pull, I don't know if the battery will fit in a KM7-I


----------



## Albake21

Don Tonberry said:


> I did just that except with Bareknuckles instead of Fishmans. Though the control cavity is pretty tight so with the push-pull, I don't know if the battery will fit in a KM7-I


It sadly won't. While the pickups will fit into the MK1, the battery will not. You'll have to route a spot for the batter. But this is what I want to do with an MK2. Plus a new finish. I think it's really only worth it to you if you make it a mod/project guitar.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


>


Is that..... a blue one!?


----------



## possumkiller

Wtf happened to Keith's hair? Or bald head I guess I should say.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> Is that..... a blue one!?



Pretty sure it's the one we've already seen. Lots of blue tints in the shadows and stuff deceiving you I think.
A blue one would be sweet though


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Pretty sure it's the one we've already seen. Lots of blue tints in the shadows and stuff deceiving you I think.
> A blue one would be sweet though


Are you saying that's supposed to be the purple and blue one? It sure doesn't look like it, and it's definitely not the black one because of the strong burst. I'm probably wrong though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

that definitely looks like a blue burst to me.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> Is that..... a blue one!?





LeviathanKiller said:


> Pretty sure it's the one we've already seen. Lots of blue tints in the shadows and stuff deceiving you I think.
> A blue one would be sweet though





Albake21 said:


> Are you saying that's supposed to be the purple and blue one? It sure doesn't look like it, and it's definitely not the black one because of the strong burst. I'm probably wrong though.





KnightBrolaire said:


> that definitely looks like a blue burst to me.



I follow him on Instagram. It's what he took to Turkey and Tel Aviv and I'm pretty sure it's the ONLY guitar he took with him. I'm 100% certain it's the same one we've all seen already. Unless you guys haven't seen this one yet. It's been shown for quite a while now though.
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bjot-YjFK1u/?taken-by=keithmerrow


----------



## Seabeast2000

LeviathanKiller said:


> I follow him on Instagram. It's what he took to Turkey and Tel Aviv and I'm pretty sure it's the ONLY guitar he took with him. I'm 100% certain it's the same one we've all seen already. Unless you guys haven't seen this one yet. It's been shown for quite a while now though.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bjot-YjFK1u/?taken-by=keithmerrow


Holy crap, this could lead to a "Collect 'Em All" KM situation.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

weird how the lighting in the club pics makes the blue/purple look teal/grey to me... dammit now I want a turquoise mkii.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> weird how the lighting in the club pics makes the blue/purple look teal/grey to me... dammit now I want a turquoise mkii.



So do I! 
I doubt they will since that's super close to the purple. I wish they did more than just 2 finishes like they did with the KM MK-II though. The KM MK-I came in like 5 colors. Black, white, blue, lambo green, and lambo orange.


----------



## Zok

Albake21 said:


> It sadly won't. While the pickups will fit into the MK1, the battery will not. You'll have to route a spot for the batter. But this is what I want to do with an MK2. Plus a new finish. I think it's really only worth it to you if you make it a mod/project guitar.



I'm looking into a set and I was thinking about putting a 23a 12v battery. Those are about the size of a AAA. Not sure how long the battery will last, however.


----------



## Albake21

Zok said:


> I'm looking into a set and I was thinking about putting a 23a 12v battery. Those are about the size of a AAA. Not sure how long the battery will last, however.


Never heard of someone using those before. You could ask Fishman and see what they say.


----------



## cip 123

Zok said:


> I'm looking into a set and I was thinking about putting a 23a 12v battery. Those are about the size of a AAA. Not sure how long the battery will last, however.


Just use the recharge pack or a 9v.

I think it was Frank falbo who addressed people on an 18v mod question that there is no point in using higher voltages than 9 as they're designed differently from regular active pickups.


----------



## Albake21

cip 123 said:


> Just use the recharge pack or a 9v.
> 
> I think it was Frank falbo who addressed people on an 18v mod question that there is no point in using higher voltages than 9 as they're designed differently from regular active pickups.


He wants to use them because the battery pack or 9v wont fit into the back cavity of KM guitars.


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> He wants to use them because the battery pack or 9v wont fit into the back cavity of KM guitars.


Oh right sorry


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Keith Merrow posted a "story" on his Instagram in the past day or two showing the back of a MK-III import's headstock and he put "SOON" on the pic. Hopefully we're going to get these available to us shortly!


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Keith Merrow posted a "story" on his Instagram in the past day or two showing the back of a MK-III import's headstock and he put "SOON" on the pic. Hopefully we're going to get these available to us shortly!


At the very least I just want to know what it looks like compared to the USA models and the price. The price is what scares me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Albake21 said:


> At the very least I just want to know what it looks like compared to the USA models and the price. The price is what scares me.


I'd guess the mkiii is going to be inline with the newer mkii prices. so at least 1400$+


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'd guess the mkiii is going to be inline with the newer mkii prices. so at least 1400$+


Yup which is way too much for a MIK guitar. I don't care what features it has, I would never spend over $1200 for a MIK guitar. I would love to know what the first sales have been for the newer MKIIs, I highly doubt they are going to sell at that price.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Well, in Europe the MK-II with the Fishmans is €1599,-, which is absolute bullshit. So the MK-III will probably be exorbitantly expensive.

EDIT: it seems only the natural one is that expensive... Maybe a mistake on Thomann.


----------



## jwoods986

Hey everyone! Looking at a used KM-7 and tried finding info here, but there's almost 200 pages! From just going back a few pages, I've learned there's a Mk I, II,and soon a III. Also, that any of the Lambo colors are MkIs. The one I'm thinking about it Lambo Orange, so it's a MkI, what are the differences between a MkI and II? Anything to look out for on a MkI? (I thought I read something the other week about switch/wiring issues, but can't find it again)


----------



## Albake21

jwoods986 said:


> Hey everyone! Looking at a used KM-7 and tried finding info here, but there's almost 200 pages! From just going back a few pages, I've learned there's a Mk I, II,and soon a III. Also, that any of the Lambo colors are MkIs. The one I'm thinking about it Lambo Orange, so it's a MkI, what are the differences between a MkI and II? Anything to look out for on a MkI? (I thought I read something the other week about switch/wiring issues, but can't find it again)


Besides just the body style/looks, the big difference with MK1 and MK2 was the quality control. The MKIIs improved on this a lot while the MKIs had a decent amount of visual problems. The MK2 also has a better nut. I'm not so sure there is anything else that is different. MKIs are still fantastic guitars, I personally prefer MKIIs for the look and quality.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> At the very least I just want to know what it looks like compared to the USA models and the price. The price is what scares me.





KnightBrolaire said:


> I'd guess the mkiii is going to be inline with the newer mkii prices. so at least 1400$+





Albake21 said:


> Yup which is way too much for a MIK guitar. I don't care what features it has, I would never spend over $1200 for a MIK guitar. I would love to know what the first sales have been for the newer MKIIs, I highly doubt they are going to sell at that price.



I bought one of the newer MK-IIs. I don't regret it at all. Great guitar and the pickups are awesome. I wouldn't have paid that much if I didn't want them in it though.

I have a budget of $2000 USD for it. If it's over that, I'm just skipping it and getting my Aristides 070.

I'm thinking these are going to land for $1600 to $1800 USD honestly.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> I bought one of the newer MK-IIs. I don't regret it at all. Great guitar and the pickups are awesome. I wouldn't have paid that much if I didn't want them in it though.
> 
> I have a budget of $2000 USD for it. If it's over that, I'm just skipping it and getting my Aristides 070.
> 
> I'm thinking these are going to land for $1600 to $1800 USD honestly.


But that's my problem. Think about all of the amazing guitars you can buy for that money.... You can get a custom shop Kiesel, you can get a MIJ Ibanez Prestige (for cheaper I might add), used Parker, Music Man, USA Jackson. With so many options at that cost, what is the point of spending that much for a MIK guitar?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> But that's my problem. Think about all of the amazing guitars you can buy for that money.... You can get a custom shop Kiesel, you can get a MIJ Ibanez Prestige (for cheaper I might add), used Parker, Music Man, USA Jackson. With so many options at that cost, what is the point of spending that much for a MIK guitar?



Because it has the features and looks I want
I've looked over everything stock sold on Musician's Friend, Zzounds, Sweetwater, American Musical Supply and the KMs were the best options for the features I wanted and looks I was happy with. Believe me, I made a list of everything that fell within my criteria and bookmarked them (still have them bookmarked since I've been acquiring some here and there still yet). There's plenty of amazing guitars to get for around this price but they're not THIS guitar. If you know a custom builder that can basically make me a KM-7 MK-III for the same price or cheaper with all of the same features or more, PLEASE let me know. I'll be all over that. (Unless it's Kiesel probably lol)


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Because it has the features and looks I want
> I've looked over everything stock sold on Musician's Friend, Zzounds, Sweetwater, American Musical Supply and the KMs were the best options for the features I wanted and looks I was happy with. Believe me, I made a list of everything that fell within my criteria and bookmarked them (still have them bookmarked since I've been acquiring some here and there still yet). There's plenty of amazing guitars to get for around this price but they're not THIS guitar. If you know a custom builder that can basically make me a KM-7 MK-III for the same price or cheaper with all of the same features or more, PLEASE let me know. I'll be all over that. (Unless it's Kiesel probably lol)


Looks wise? Sure there really isn't anything in the price range. But features? You can absolutely grab any guitar and add hipshot hardware and a Fishman KM set. Hell you can buy a lot of guitars with Hipshot already on there. Just add the Fishmans. Especially with the amount you will save compared to the price tag of what the MKIII will be.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> Looks wise? Sure there really isn't anything in the price range. But features? You can absolutely grab any guitar and add hipshot hardware and a Fishman KM set. Hell you can buy a lot of guitars with Hipshot already on there. Just add the Fishmans. Especially with the amount you will save compared to the price tag of what the MKIII will be.



Ultra thin body, stainless steel frets, glow-in-the-dark side dots, carbon fiber reinforcement rods, spoke wheel adjustment instead of covered

That's stuff you can't add-on after the fact very easily if at all


----------



## dirtool

Albake21 said:


> At the very least I just want to know what it looks like compared to the USA models and the price. The price is what scares me.


there's an entry level MIII coming too


----------



## jwoods986

Albake21 said:


> Besides just the body style/looks, the big difference with MK1 and MK2 was the quality control. The MKIIs improved on this a lot while the MKIs had a decent amount of visual problems. The MK2 also has a better nut. I'm not so sure there is anything else that is different. MKIs are still fantastic guitars, I personally prefer MKIIs for the look and quality.



The guitar I'm interested in isn't local, so I can't play it first. For reference, the GC near me has a new C7 SLS Elite that I played last week, and reeeeally liked it. Just didn't like the $1259 price with no case. So will a MkI KM-7 feel similar?


----------



## Albake21

jwoods986 said:


> The guitar I'm interested in isn't local, so I can't play it first. For reference, the GC near me has a new C7 SLS Elite that I played last week, and reeeeally liked it. Just didn't like the $1259 price with no case. So will a MkI KM-7 feel similar?


Feeling wise, the KM7 is pretty similar, but quality wise I'd say the the SLS is closer to the MKII, not the MKI. There have been a lot of posts recently about problems with the blue and orange MKIs.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

dirtool said:


> there's an entry level MIII coming too



Are you suggesting there's something coming below the MK-III import that we're talking about? Because that's not been mentioned at all from what I can tell. What were wondering is what the import is going to be priced at compared to the USA model.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Ultra thin body, stainless steel frets, glow-in-the-dark side dots, carbon fiber reinforcement rods, spoke wheel adjustment instead of covered
> 
> That's stuff you can't add-on after the fact very easily if at all





LeviathanKiller said:


> Are you suggesting there's something coming below the MK-III import that we're talking about? Because that's not been mentioned at all from what I can tell. What were wondering is what the import is going to be priced at compared to the USA model.



You can always go for the Schecter SLS Elite series. I've seen them new for $900. Shit ton cheaper for the same quality and features you want. 

Also I do remember it being mentioned way back when these were first talking about. The cheaper models are supposed to not have any nice top or woods and maybe even different pickups, but the style still stays.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> You can always go for the Schecter SLS Elite series. I've seen them new for $900. Shit ton cheaper for the same quality and features you want.
> 
> Also I do remember it being mentioned way back when these were first talking about. The cheaper models are supposed to not have any nice top or woods and maybe even different pickups, but the style still stays.



I have an C-7 SLS Elite and the C-7 Apocalypse and disagree
The older variants have some thick necks too


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> I have an C-7 SLS Elite and the C-7 Apocalypse and disagree
> The older variants have some thick necks too


The new SLS Elites have the exact same neck profile as the KM7s. The Apocalypse on the other hand does have the thicker C shape profile.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> The new SLS Elites have the exact same neck profile as the KM7s. The Apocalypse on the other hand does have the thicker C shape profile.



Really? It feels so different imo
I'm going to have to check mine out when I get home. I can't remember if it's glossy or not. I don't think it is but there's something about that's noticeable. 

Here's my comparison I posted a while back. I still haven't found any Schecter guitar that has those specs/features. I know you say there's Elites out there with what I want but I don't agree because the KM has a lot of features I think you're overlooking that the other Schecter models don't have.
http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/...good-to-have-a-prs-again.329991/#post-4880730

That was the whole point of the KM signature model. To offer what wasn't already offered all in one package.

I can't think of a single Schecter that has a thin contoured body similar to the KM MK-IIs. I love the S series Ibanez has but have never liked other parts of the ones I've played so this was a huge win for me.

Jericho Guitars does the MIK WMI thing and charges around the same price. Those are great guitars too but not even they have some of the features that these do.

I'm not trying to make sure that I disagree with you just for the heck of it, I promise. If you can find something at a cheaper price (even used) that has all of those features, I'm all ears. If there was anything I could change about the KMs it would be to go to 27" scale and offer more finishes so I could justify having more of them.

This is what I look for:

Fixed bridge
Ebony fingerboard (so long as it isn't maple or rosewood)
Thin(ner) neck
Satin/oiled neck (unglossed)
Thin body (preferably contoured)
Minimum of 26.5" scale length
Passive pickup routing
Carbon fiber reinforcement rods or graphite
Graphite or Ernie Ball nut (not generic plastic, factor in price if after-market)
Locking tuners (factor into cost if after market)
Wheel truss rod adjustment at body (semi-optional)
Glow-in-the-dark side dots (optional)


----------



## dirtool

LeviathanKiller said:


> Are you suggesting there's something coming below the MK-III import that we're talking about? Because that's not been mentioned at all from what I can tell. What were wondering is what the import is going to be priced at compared to the USA model.


Keith said there will be an entry level MKIII along with the import MKIII, around $400-600 range, Indonesia made, same shape, no fishman , solid color, etc.


----------



## Frey

I have joined the Keith Merrow militia! I never thought I'd buy a Schecter in my life but the allure surrounding these became strong.. It helped that I got a mint condition customer return for a cool $570!

Early impressions; The neck is a bit wider than I'd hoped/expected. It measures at 2 7/16" where has my Ibanez 1527s and DCM 100 clock in at about 2 1/16". The almost half inch is definitely noticeable to me. 

Also my first time FINALLY trying out the Nazgul and Sentient. I dig the Sentient a lot already but I'm still working on taming the Nazgul. All in the guitar looks great with only one minor workmanship defect (a little paint from the body bleeding into the side inlay area around the 24th fret) and feels really well constructed. Feels VERY heavy, most likely the heaviest guitar I currently own. I kind of like that actually haha. The bad boy does need a set up before I really assess it but so far so good!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

dirtool said:


> Keith said there will be an entry level MKIII along with the import MKIII, around $400-600 range, Indonesia made, same shape, no fishman , solid color, etc.



Hmmmm
I'm gonna have to keep my eyes peeled for that then. Could make a great replacement to one of my Agile guitars I'm thinking of getting rid of.



Frey said:


> I have joined the Keith Merrow militia! I never thought I'd buy a Schecter in my life but the allure surrounding these became strong.. It helped that I got a mint condition customer return for a cool $570!
> 
> Early impressions; The neck is a bit wider than I'd hoped/expected. It measures at 2 7/16" where has my Ibanez 1527s and DCM 100 clock in at about 2 1/16". The almost half inch is definitely noticeable to me.
> 
> Also my first time FINALLY trying out the Nazgul and Sentient. I dig the Sentient a lot already but I'm still working on taming the Nazgul. All in the guitar looks great with only one minor workmanship defect (a little paint from the body bleeding into the side inlay area around the 24th fret) and feels really well constructed. Feels VERY heavy, most likely the heaviest guitar I currently own. I kind of like that actually haha. The bad boy does need a set up before I really assess it but so far so good!



I've noticed there's a big weight variation in these it seems like. Both of mine are lighter than all of my other guitars I believe but my natural finished one is the lightest of the two KMs and it's a tie between it and the C-7 Apocalypse for lightest guitar I own period.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> The new SLS Elites have the exact same neck profile as the KM7s. The Apocalypse on the other hand does have the thicker C shape profile.





LeviathanKiller said:


> Really? It feels so different imo
> I'm going to have to check mine out when I get home. I can't remember if it's glossy or not. I don't think it is but there's something about that's noticeable.



Yup, there's a glossiness to the SLS Elite neck. It's not like a full glossed neck but it's definitely much stickier than then KMs which are just oiled or whatever. For some reason, the Natural Pearl one's neck is even more fast/smooth than my Black Pearl one.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Yup, there's a glossiness to the SLS Elite neck. It's not like a full glossed neck but it's definitely much stickier than then KMs which are just oiled or whatever. For some reason, the Natural Pearl one's neck is even more fast/smooth than my Black Pearl one.


That seems super weird considering they both have a satin finish on the back. You could always consider doing a super light sanding to the neck to really smooth it out.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> That seems super weird considering they both have a satin finish on the back. You could always consider doing a super light sanding to the neck to really smooth it out.



Could it be the neck woods?
KM-7 MK-II: Maple/Wenge
C-7 SLS Elite: Maple/Walnut/Padauk

I need to un-gloss one of my Agile necks too. I should really look into how to sand a neck properly and seal it right.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> Could it be the neck woods?
> KM-7 MK-II: Maple/Wenge
> C-7 SLS Elite: Maple/Walnut/Padauk
> 
> I need to un-gloss one of my Agile necks too. I should really look into how to sand a neck properly and seal it right.


how to sand:
buy sandpaper
rub sandpaper of various grits on surface. i'd say start with 100 and work up to 400 , the neck finish should be pretty thin so it shouldn't take too long. 
repeat until desired level of feel
depending on the woods, you may or may not need to seal the wood (maple needs some oil at minimum but wenge/padauk don't need anything iirc) buy some watco danish oil (or tung oil) and rub into the neck wood


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> how to sand:
> buy sandpaper
> rub sandpaper of various grits on surface. i'd say start with 100 and work up to 400 , the neck finish should be pretty thin so it shouldn't take too long.
> repeat until desired level of feel
> depending on the woods, you may or may not need to seal the wood (maple needs some oil at minimum but wenge/padauk don't need anything iirc) buy some watco danish oil (or tung oil) and rub into the neck wood



Do you need to periodically re-oil it?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> Do you need to periodically re-oil it?


every once in a while. you don't need much since maple is closed pore (basically) and wenge doesn't really need to be oiled.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> every once in a while. you don't need much since maple is closed pore (basically) and wenge doesn't really need to be oiled.



How much is every once in a while?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> How much is every once in a while?


maybe once a year if that, depending on how much you play it


----------



## Seabeast2000

Not sure this has been mentioned yet but what in the hell....win a MKII!

https://www.fishman.com/contests/


----------



## Joose

I love this thing.


----------



## Zado




----------



## LeviathanKiller

Zado said:


>



Some MK-III Pros it looks like


----------



## TedintheShed

Zado said:


>





LeviathanKiller said:


> Some MK-III Pros it looks like



Indeed.

Meanwhile my Mark III Studio has been deleyed yet again, this time by two month to mid-August.

Original ETA was mid-May.


----------



## cardinal

TedintheShed said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Meanwhile my Mark III Studio has been deleyed yet again, this time by two month to mid-August.
> 
> Original ETA was mid-May.



Stinks man. I was quoted 4-6 months for a different build, but hearing about yours has me pessimistic.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

New vid from Keith, with raw audio, featuring all three voicings of his custom set.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Anyone knows when Schecter will announce the Korean MK-iii models? I thought someone mentioned they'll be announced at Summer Namm, but today is the last day, and nothing so far.


----------



## cip 123

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Anyone knows when Schecter will announce the Korean MK-iii models? I thought someone mentioned they'll be announced at Summer Namm, but today is the last day, and nothing so far.


It was never NAMM, it's late this year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cip 123 said:


> It was never NAMM, it's late this year.



Yeah, Schecter doesn't always announce new models at trade shows.
Sometimes it's just out the blue.

IIRC the Diamond Series Nick Johnson and DJ Ashba sigs were randomly announced mid-2017 last year. Or was it 2016? I don't remember.


----------



## fgmirra

*Keith Merrow guitar clinic in Moscow 03/06/2018*


----------



## I play music

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, Schecter doesn't always announce new models at trade shows.
> Sometimes it's just out the blue.


I feel like trade shows are currently dying. In times of the internet it's not worth the cost for companies any more I guess, much easier to just pay some Youtube influencers a few bucks to do a "review"(/advertisement) video when releasing a new product. Schecter's last NAMM booth indicates that they might not even participate in future trade shows I think.


----------



## dozicusmaximus

Received my first 7, a KM7 mkii. Plays and feels great. Bought it used. Volume knob is trash and the luminlays don't seem to glow very long. Luckily I'm garbage on guitar and won't be playing on stage. The volume knob should be easy to replace assuming it's not a bad soldering joint. But I wouldn't mind a pot with a bit more resistance.


----------



## pick_d

http://www.schecterguitars.com/imag... III STUDIO BLUE CRIMSON BODY BACK LAYING.jpg
http://www.schecterguitars.com/imag... III STUDIO BLUE CRIMSON BACK COVER SMALL.jpg
Look at those screws at this metal cover. Why are they sticking out like that? Is it acceptable for guitar at this price range or am I just being picky?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

pick_d said:


> http://www.schecterguitars.com/images/store/product/KM-7 MK III STUDIO BLUE CRIMSON BODY BACK LAYING.jpg
> http://www.schecterguitars.com/images/store/product/KM-7 MK III STUDIO BLUE CRIMSON BACK COVER SMALL.jpg
> Look at those screws at this metal cover. Why are they sticking out like that? Is it acceptable for guitar at this price range or am I just being picky?


i'm more bothered by the cavity cover not being flush


----------



## Albake21

pick_d said:


> http://www.schecterguitars.com/images/store/product/KM-7 MK III STUDIO BLUE CRIMSON BODY BACK LAYING.jpg
> http://www.schecterguitars.com/images/store/product/KM-7 MK III STUDIO BLUE CRIMSON BACK COVER SMALL.jpg
> Look at those screws at this metal cover. Why are they sticking out like that? Is it acceptable for guitar at this price range or am I just being picky?


Eh, I would never notice it if it wasn't pointed out to me. Honestly I don't see a problem.


----------



## pick_d

KnightBrolaire said:


> i'm more bothered by the cavity cover not being flush


Can't appreciate that design, but at least that looks like as it was intended.



Albake21 said:


> Eh, I would never notice it if it wasn't pointed out to me. Honestly I don't see a problem.


Doesn't that PRS in your signature force you to immediately notice any imperfections like screws aren't flush?


----------



## Albake21

pick_d said:


> Doesn't that PRS in your signature force you to immediately notice any imperfections like screws aren't flush?


I mean it's an SE.... so no.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

IIRC Keith mentioned the cavity cover could not be flush due to how thin the guitar is.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> IIRC Keith mentioned the cavity cover could not be flush due to how thin the guitar is.



On the MK-IIs that were EverTune equipped, the same thing happened. Guitar was so thin that a riser/float stuck out the back about the same amount as that to allow for the size of the EverTune bridge.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> IIRC Keith mentioned the cavity cover could not be flush due to how thin the guitar is.



I'm pretty skeptical on this one. It's not rocket science to counter sink a cavity or to use a thinner cover materal. 

I'm sure there is a good reason behind it and it was intentional, but I have a hard time believing they couldnt do it because it was too thin.


----------



## toolsound

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I'm pretty skeptical on this one. It's not rocket science to counter sink a cavity or to use a thinner cover materal.
> 
> I'm sure there is a good reason behind it and it was intentional, but I have a hard time believing they couldnt do it because it was too thin.



No, he's mostly right. Here is what Keith said earlier in the thread:



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Two reasons- the main one being that the guitar is pretty thin at the edges and needs a little extra room for clearance of the electronics, second being that its aluminum and is bent to match the radius of the back. That would make lining it up much more difficult if recessed and it still might not sit flush. I agree it would look a bit cleaner but that's just how John had to do it.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

If those screws bother you, I want your life where I have the time to notice that, and the energy to be bothered by it.


----------



## pick_d

Dineley said:


> If those screws bother you, I want your life where I have the time to notice that, and the energy to be bothered by it.


If you're implying that you're overall busy man who has no time to notice small things, and those who notice it either aren't busy at all or shouldn't have noticed it, well, I can't share your point of view.

My comment was about QC and I was wondering if Schecter Custom Shop has attention to detail. People here and there say that American made custom shop is top-notch, close-to-flawless, impeccable etc etc. In my opinion if you do something at "premium" price, that should be completely free of (noticeable) imperfections no matter how easy is to fix them. That's why some people buy expensive stuff and not, for example, Harley Benton, because they'd rather invest their time (which is limited, let me remind you) playing and enjoying wonderful instrument rather than playing in luthier. And, IMHO, the less spare time you have - the more you value perfections in those "small things".
For the record - I am not saying that fixing cheap guitars is bad thing though, it's just not for everyone.

At least, that's my thoughts when I charge more than competitors for comparable item / service. And I think same idea applies here as well.


----------



## cardinal

It’s an obvious take on the plates like Blackmachine uses, and Blackmachine uses non-recessed hex head screws to hold it on.

Maybe that’s what Schecter should use too if they can’t recess the screws (the hex heads at least won’t snag anything).

To me it’s sloppy looking and you should not see sloppy looking things on a $5k guitar. If the body is too thin to properly execute a useless cosmetic feature: the better course is to NOT DO IT. At least to me.

That said, it wouldn’t stop me from buying one if I otherwise liked the guitar specs. It’s just not a big deal.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

pick_d said:


> If you're implying that you're overall busy man who has no time to notice small things, and those who notice it either aren't busy at all or shouldn't have noticed it, well, I can't share your point of view.
> 
> My comment was about QC and I was wondering if Schecter Custom Shop has attention to detail. People here and there say that American made custom shop is top-notch, close-to-flawless, impeccable etc etc. In my opinion if you do something at "premium" price, that should be completely free of (noticeable) imperfections no matter how easy is to fix them. That's why some people buy expensive stuff and not, for example, Harley Benton, because they'd rather invest their time (which is limited, let me remind you) playing and enjoying wonderful instrument rather than playing in luthier. And, IMHO, the less spare time you have - the more you value perfections in those "small things".
> For the record - I am not saying that fixing cheap guitars is bad thing though, it's just not for everyone.
> 
> At least, that's my thoughts when I charge more than competitors for comparable item / service. And I think same idea applies here as well.



No you just asked if you were being too picky, my answer was that in my opinion you are. 

I agree that attention to detail is important I think if you're looking at the pictures close enough to notice that "issue" with the screws, you should also notice that clearly they have paid attention to detail in every other aspect and that the guitars are infect close to flawless.

I personally would say they are flawless and would not count that as a flaw, maybe seeing it in person would change my mind but too me this guitar looks like a work of art. And I am someone who does prefer to buy higher end instruments (Mayones, Gibson, ect) for the very reasons you mentioned


----------



## cardinal

Dineley said:


> And I am someone who does prefer to buy higher end instruments (Mayones, Gibson, ect) for the very reasons you mentioned



Gibson is a good example for me. I’ve bought some fairly pricey Gibsons. NONE have been flawless. There’s always some niggle I could pick about the binding or paint bleed or whatever. But I don’t care as long as it’s a Les Paul that does what a Les Paul should do.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

cardinal said:


> Gibson is a good example for me. I’ve bought some fairly pricey Gibsons. NONE have been flawless. There’s always some niggle I could pick about the binding or paint bleed or whatever. But I don’t care as long as it’s a Les Paul that does what a Les Paul should do.



Yeah I need to take a picture of mine, there is like the tiniest bit of paint on the binding like barely percetible down by the 21st fret, I know some people would return it for that, for me whatever the guitar is still amazing.


----------



## Zado

Gibson players tend to say they don't spend big money on a flawless instrument, but on a spectacular sounding one. That's not totally out of mind either. Schecter USA CS tend to make flawless AND great sounding stuff tho.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Zado said:


> Gibson players tend to say they don't spend big money on a flawless instrument, but on a spectacular sounding one. That's not totally out of mind either. Schecter USA CS tend to make flawless AND great sounding stuff tho.



Yeah I hope to grab a Schecter USA at some point in the future, could maybe cure my explorer gas at the same time since Schecter does make a nice explorer shape.


----------



## Zado

Dineley said:


> Yeah I hope to grab a Schecter USA at some point in the future, could maybe cure my explorer gas at the same time since Schecter does make a nice explorer shape.


You gotta be very patient for a USA E-1 or V-1 tho


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Zado said:


> You gotta be very patient for a USA E-1 or V-1 tho



Yeah I can use the waiting time to figure out how to sneak it into the house without the wife noticing.


----------



## Zado

Dineley said:


> Yeah I can use the waiting time to figure out how to sneak it into the house without the wife noticing.


Well it won't take SO MUCH time


----------



## Zado

Giveaway, in case someone wanted to enter
https://woobox.com/zpxb83/kh78um


----------



## Zado




----------



## LeviathanKiller

Zado said:


>



What is this (model)?


----------



## Zado

LeviathanKiller said:


> What is this (model)?


Import Km7III


----------



## otisct20

My god. I hope the price on those isnt outrageous.


----------



## Albake21

otisct20 said:


> My god. I hope the price on those isnt outrageous.


Be prepared, I guarantee it will. I'll eat a shoe if this thing is under $1300.


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> Be prepared, I guarantee it will. I'll eat a shoe if this thing is under $1300.


I'd be surprised if it's under 1700. Korean made stuff has gotten more expensive, that's not a surprise, but it's not easy to find a guitar with those specs in a way cheaper price range


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Albake21 said:


> Be prepared, I guarantee it will. I'll eat a shoe if this thing is under $1300.


I can basically guarantee it'll be over 1500. that's what new km7 mkii are going for, and there's no way these will be retailing for less (at least initially).


----------



## Metropolis

1500 in USA, 2k for everyone else


----------



## Zado

Metropolis said:


> 1500 in USA, 2k for everyone else


That's why used market exists


----------



## Metropolis

Zado said:


> That's why used market exists



Yeah, but how often these will even pop out for sale. There isn't that much KM signatures in Europe at used market.


----------



## otisct20

For those specs i could see myself spending $1700. Much more then that I would rather just save up for a US model or a Mayones.


----------



## otisct20

Double posted, my bad.


----------



## Zado

Metropolis said:


> Yeah, but how often these will even pop out for sale. There isn't that much KM signatures in Europe at used market.


Depends on the country. However, dealers will import them anyway, and if it will be a total flop, prices will eventually strip down.


----------



## cardinal

Man I don’t like that top. The rest of the guitar looks boss though. I’d probably just spray the top black after routing for a Floyd...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cardinal said:


> Man I don’t like that top. The rest of the guitar looks boss though. I’d probably just spray the top black after routing for a Floyd...


>buys 1k+ guitar
>mods the shit out of it


----------



## Albake21

cardinal said:


> Man I don’t like that top. The rest of the guitar looks boss though. I’d probably just spray the top black after routing for a Floyd...


Just wait for the lower specced ones to come out. Keith already said there will be a cheaper one with a solid colored top.


----------



## Alexlopez

I was anxiously waiting for the import mkiii models and I’m not gonna lie, I don’t like the top in this one.. 
he posted a pic a few months ago with some prototypes in both finishes that appeared much nicer than this one... 
let’s chalk it up to the photos not doing the guitar any justice...


----------



## cardinal

KnightBrolaire said:


> >buys 1k+ guitar
> >mods the shit out of it



Eh, just being realistic with myself. Guitars in my orbit without a Floyd tend to either get sold or routed...


----------



## I play music

Metropolis said:


> Yeah, but how often these will even pop out for sale. There isn't that much KM signatures in Europe at used market.


In Germany I've seen some of the first version for sale, but most still want between 700€ and 800€ despite mentioning that the electronics need to be changed, so I've staid away.


----------



## I play music

Zado said:


>


I don't like that color and top, but I'm not sure if it really looks like this or just someone messed with the colors of the photo. Where are those photos from?


----------



## Zado

I play music said:


> I don't like that color and top, but I'm not sure if it really looks like this or just someone messed with the colors of the photo. Where are those photos from?


Made by Keith himself


----------



## Alexlopez

$1699


----------



## Albake21

Alexlopez said:


> $1699


Am I blind, where does it say the price?


EDIT: Never mind I see it on the instagram post. Well I'm out, no way in hell I'd pay that much for a MIK guitar no matter the features. I'll maybe pick one up in the distant future for a cheaper used price. I'd rather put in a order for an American made custom shop Kiesel. And yeah I did say the scary "K" word.


----------



## Alexlopez

Albake21 said:


> Am I blind, where does it say the price?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Never mind I see it on the instagram post. Well I'm out, no way in hell I'd pay that much for a MIK guitar no matter the features. I'll maybe pick one up in the distant future for a cheaper used price. I'd rather put in a order for an American made custom shop Kiesel. And yeah I did say the scary "K" word.



Idk if I’ll be able to wait lol 
I paid $250ish for my mki
And $745 for my mkii 

I love the blue crimson but I’ll def want to see the top I’m getting before buying it.. too many inconsistencies on the imports with veneers...


----------



## Zado

As long as quality is there, it's a fine price for me.


----------



## Albake21

Alexlopez said:


> Idk if I’ll be able to wait lol
> I paid $250ish for my mki
> And $745 for my mkii
> 
> I love the blue crimson but I’ll def want to see the top I’m getting before buying it.. too many inconsistencies on the imports with veneers...


I've been waiting 8 weeks from today for my Kiesel Aries 7. With the months I wasted going back and forth on wanting to start a build, I could have had 3 guitar built for me haha. The wait sucks, but damn will it be worth it.


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> As long as quality is there, it's a fine price for me.


I want to wait and see what the solid colored topped ones will go for. I think I'd rather buy one of those anyways.


----------



## I play music

Albake21 said:


> I want to wait and see what the solid colored topped ones will go for. I think I'd rather buy one of those anyways.


If the solid colored ones also come with stainless steel frets then I think I'd definitely prefer them.


----------



## cardinal

Price seems ok as long as the QC is there. Hopefully the solid colors don’t cut too much of the other specs to get the price down lower.


----------



## dirtool

$1699.........pass


----------



## Cheap

I really, really, really, really don't dig the type of wood used for the tops on these, but that preference pretty much goes out the window as soon as the guitar is flipped over. 

Total butterface for me. SUPER interested in the lower tier whatever that ends up being!


----------



## Vyn

$1699US, so over $2k US by the time it hits overseas. That's brutal.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ehh I'll wait and see how more of those tops turn out. the 2 that drum city showed off in their IG post have crap veneers.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

$1699 for that top. NOPE
I've been so hyped about getting one of those too. But not looking like that. I like the MK-IIs more.


----------



## Alexlopez

LeviathanKiller said:


> $1699 for that top. NOPE
> I've been so hyped about getting one of those too. But not looking like that. I like the MK-IIs more.



Thing about imports is, there’s a lot of inconsistency.. some have nice tops.. some don’t...
when sweetwater gets them, they upload pics of the actual instrument so that’ll help chose a “good one”


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

PLEASE stop using the pooburst burls that Ibanez uses on their guitars. 

The flame-mapled KM Mk3s looks sooo much cooler.


----------



## cardinal

Schecter: please receive all this feedback and change the damn top to something else or just go plain.


----------



## Alexlopez

These are all prototype imports.. I like these


----------



## Seabeast2000

Alexlopez said:


> These are all prototype imports.. I like these


Those purple ones are super GASSY.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Call me crazy, but I like it as is. I think the asymmetrical nature of these veneers lend themselves well to that burst. If I thought I could get enough for my DCM I’d probably go for it.

EDIT: When I see this combo I think less of it being a ho-hum figured piece of wood and more like some abstract painting of a nebula (or something along those lines).


----------



## Zado

Im honestly not seeing whats wrong with the top too


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Call me crazy, but I like it as is. I think the asymmetrical nature of these veneers lend themselves well to that burst. If I thought I could get enough for my DCM I’d probably go for it.
> 
> EDIT: When I see this combo I think less of it being a ho-hum figured piece of wood and more like some abstract painting of a nebula (or something along those lines).



For me they're NOT asymmetrical enough. It looks too perfectly mirrored. And then there's wide open blank spaces were there's no interesting swirly bits at all and it makes it cheap-looking. If these have that super noticeable split in the middle, it will be a no-go for me and I will see how the cheaper (reportedly solid color) imports turn out.

Ibanez does the same on their lower end ones



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> PLEASE stop using the pooburst burls that Ibanez uses on their guitars.
> 
> The flame-mapled KM Mk3s looks sooo much cooler.



"pooburst"
Surprisingly accurate



Zado said:


>


----------



## Constructivist

Inexplicably expensive.


----------



## gujukal

dirtool said:


> $1699.........pass


Yeah, you can pretty much get an used Mayones Duvell Elite for that price which this guitar seems to be inspired of.


----------



## Jonathan20022

gujukal said:


> Yeah, you can pretty much get an used Mayones Duvell Elite for that price which this guitar seems to be inspired of.



Since when? Did Mayones tank that hard?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gujukal said:


> Yeah, you can pretty much get an used Mayones Duvell Elite for that price which this guitar seems to be inspired of.


pssh not in america. I've never seen a duvell go for under 2-2.5k over here.


----------



## gujukal

KnightBrolaire said:


> pssh not in america. I've never seen a duvell go for under 2-2.5k over here.


Really? Saw a mint duvell elite 7 for $1700 on the local listing in my country and it took weeks for him to get rid of it. Guitarguitar.co.uk has some new duvell masterbuilt guitars for only 2000 pounds atm. But it's the same thing for us witch schecter and music man and so on. A new music man jp7 basic bitch model is like $3000+ over here.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gujukal said:


> Really? Saw a mint duvell elite 7 for $1700 on the local listing in my country and it took weeks for him to get rid of it. Guitarguitar.co.uk has some new duvell masterbuilt guitars for only 2000 pounds atm. But it's the same thing for us witch schecter and music man and so on. A new music man jp7 basic bitch model is like $3000+ over here.


yeah we get hosed on mayones in general over here, unless you manage to import one or buy one from a private seller. Getting one from a dealer is going to run at least 2500-3000$ from what I've seen.


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah we get hosed on mayones in general over here, unless you manage to import one or buy one from a private seller. Getting one from a dealer is going to run at least 2500-3000$ from what I've seen.


Yup exactly this. I have since jumped off of the Mayo ship when I bought one. They are fantastic guitars, but definitely not worth the money here in the states.


----------



## Sogradde

You guys are trying really hard to ruin my day here.

Duvell Elites go for $3000+ in Germany. A new KM7 mkII costs about $2000.
Don't get me started on EBMM and Mesa...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Sogradde said:


> You guys are trying really hard to ruin my day here.
> 
> Duvell Elites go for $3000+ in Germany. A new KM7 mkII costs about $2000.
> Don't get me started on EBMM and Mesa...


yeah but you guys get framus and engl and diezel for more reasonable prices than we do, so it balances out


----------



## Zado

Sogradde said:


> .
> 
> Duvell Elites go for $3000+ in Germany



Lolwut? really? They are about 2,5k here in Italy, even less at times...


KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah but you guys get framus and engl and diezel for more reasonable prices than we do, so it balances out


No place on earth where a Framus is reasonably priced


----------



## Mattykoda

Didn’t have a schecter in the lineup which is odd for me so I had to fix it with a KM 6. Got lucky with the price and fretwork on this one because it is the best I have seen coming out of an import model.


----------



## Zado

Dat top tho


----------



## cardinal

Damn that’s a nice looking guitar.


----------



## mikah912

Wowsers....the figure on that flame maple is INSANE.


----------



## Mattykoda

mikah912 said:


> Wowsers....the figure on that flame maple is INSANE.


Yeah I’ve been pretty lucky with veneer tops from schecter for some reason. This one was no exception. I love how much character it has.


----------



## Nlelith

That KM 6 looks killer.


----------



## Spicypickles

Yea that’s bonkers, probably the best import top I’ve seen period.


----------



## Mattykoda

I’ll get a NGD up or just post some more pics in the next few days. I have 3 other guitars that I still haven’t gotten around to do a NGD for.


----------



## NosralTserrof

Damnit, now I want a MK2. 

HNGD!


----------



## SnowfaLL

does anyone know what fretwire is used on the Merrows? specifically the KM-7 Mark I? It says X-Jumbo but different companies have different specs..

Can't find it anywhere on the website sadly.


----------



## Seabeast2000

So..not sure if this has been posted yet but I was gassing on DCGL's site....


----------



## HaltingState

*bump*

Hello. First post, lurker etc. Seemed right thread to ask...

Anyone know of a hard case that will fit a KM-7? I actually have the KM-7 FRS but believe they're the same dimensions. Superb instrument.

Thoughts welcome.

Cheers.

HS


----------



## Seabeast2000

HaltingState said:


> *bump*
> 
> Hello. First post, lurker etc. Seemed right thread to ask...
> 
> Anyone know of a hard case that will fit a KM-7? I actually have the KM-7 FRS but believe they're the same dimensions. Superb instrument.
> 
> Thoughts welcome.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> HS


I used a standard skb. Totally fits.


----------



## HaltingState

Excelent, thanks. Just seen a review on Amazon whereby a customer says it fits their KM-7 too. Maybe that was you, ha.


----------



## Quiet Coil

LeviathanKiller said:


> For me they're NOT asymmetrical enough. It looks too perfectly mirrored.



I suppose I meant “irregular/not uniform” as opposed to asymmetrical, but I see what you mean. All of that said, I’m not a fan of that top with the blue crimson burst, much prefer it in black.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Can't believe I'm the first to post this, but is Keith playing one of the import models here?


----------



## Anquished

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Can't believe I'm the first to post this, but is Keith playing one of the import models here?




Yep, its got Schecter Diamond series on the headstock.


----------



## Alexlopez

From Schecters website..
import MKIII


----------



## Mattykoda

Interesting that the neck width is different. I was really looking forward to the thicker neck on the USA model to try for a 7. Wonder if it’s a typo.


----------



## Mattykoda

Double post.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Mattykoda said:


> Interesting that the neck width is different. I was really looking forward to the thicker neck on the USA model to try for a 7. Wonder if it’s a typo.



I’d be willing to bet it’s not a typo as the specs match the MkII. As close as everything else is, there has to be some details that are exclusive to the US models (not to mention have a one off neck contour would probably raise the price on the import).


----------



## I play music

Alexlopez said:


> From Schecters website..
> import MKIII


Looking good! Here's hope for a multi scale 8 string version one day ;-)


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Alexlopez said:


> From Schecters website..
> import MKIII



YESSSSS
I'd buy that. I prefer that over the dark one a lot


----------



## Alexlopez

LeviathanKiller said:


> YESSSSS
> I'd buy that. I prefer that over the dark one a lot


Definitely. I already put a deposit on one at Drum City Guitar Land


----------



## soldierkahn

Ive been super curious about these Keith Merrow models. Ive always shied away from Schecter 7s because their necks were akin to baseball bats (i played a Hellraiser 7 and an Omen 7) just super thick.... have their neck profiles changed?


----------



## Albake21

soldierkahn said:


> Ive been super curious about these Keith Merrow models. Ive always shied away from Schecter 7s because their necks were akin to baseball bats (i played a Hellraiser 7 and an Omen 7) just super thick.... have their neck profiles changed?


The ultra thin C (the one on the KMs and SLS 7s) are the thinnest 7 string necks I've ever played. They are only 19-20mm thick.


----------



## soldierkahn

Albake21 said:


> The ultra thin C (the one on the KMs and SLS 7s) are the thinnest 7 string necks I've ever played. They are only 19-20mm thick.



Hmmmm..... that puts it right around tolerable for me depending on the radius. Hows the radius on those beasts?


----------



## Albake21

soldierkahn said:


> Hmmmm..... that puts it right around tolerable for me depending on the radius. Hows the radius on those beasts?


12-16" compound radius


----------



## cardinal

Yeah the new necks are pretty thin.


----------



## soldierkahn

Albake21 said:


> 12-16" compound radius



damn. lol, and the saga continues


----------



## Quiet Coil

soldierkahn said:


> damn. lol, and the saga continues


Don’t knock it ‘til you’ve tried it.


----------



## soldierkahn

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Don’t knock it ‘til you’ve tried it.



Ive got plenty of experience with compound radii, just not my cup o tea.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I never would have figured people would dislike a compound radius (given it's in the range of thinness they like).
I thought it was generally accepted as an upgrade to not have the entire board the exact same radius.


----------



## Alexlopez

soldierkahn said:


> Ive got plenty of experience with compound radii, just not my cup o tea.


You’d like the JL7... 16” radius 
Still with the ultra thin c profile which is thinner than any of my MIJ Ibanez 7s


----------



## Alexlopez

LeviathanKiller said:


> I never would have figured people would dislike a compound radius (given it's in the range of thinness they like).
> I thought it was generally accepted as an upgrade to not have the entire board the exact same radius.


I agree with you. But you know preference is gonna vary from player to player...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I play music said:


> Looking good! Here's hope for a multi scale 8 string version one day ;-)


keith has basically said 8 strings are never gonna happen. he doesn't even play them anymore.


----------



## I play music

KnightBrolaire said:


> keith has basically said 8 strings are never gonna happen. he doesn't even play them anymore.


Don't know but he posted this on Facebook: 


> What string gauge would you guys use for a bottom string tuned to low E on an 8 string? 76? 80?


To me that sounds like he wants to give it a try.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I play music said:


> Don't know but he posted this on Facebook:
> 
> To me that sounds like he wants to give it a try.


hmm, interesting. Earlier in this thread (like months ago) he said he didn't feel comfortable putting out a guitar that he doesn't play (ie an 8 string version of the KM).


----------



## soldierkahn

LeviathanKiller said:


> I never would have figured people would dislike a compound radius (given it's in the range of thinness they like).
> I thought it was generally accepted as an upgrade to not have the entire board the exact same radius.




to most, this would absolutely be the case, but alas, Im excruciatingly picky. Dont get me wrong, that 16" at the end of the radius is tolerable, but the 14" down @ the 1st fret where I spend most of my time is much more rounded than my hands prefer. Now dont get me wrong, Im not saying anything negative about the compound radius, its amazing for the majority of players. Just doesnt tickle the fancy of this fella


----------



## soldierkahn

Alexlopez said:


> You’d like the JL7... 16” radius
> Still with the ultra thin c profile which is thinner than any of my MIJ Ibanez 7s




the JL7? Is it a Schecter? linkage? 

//////////////////////////// disregard, had a brain fart //////////////////////////

Ive seen the Loomis model for a long while now, but the maple boards a deal breaker for me lol. Same with the body being Swamp Ash, deal breaker.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

soldierkahn said:


> the JL7? Is it a Schecter? linkage?
> 
> //////////////////////////// disregard, had a brain fart //////////////////////////
> 
> Ive seen the Loomis model for a long while now, but the maple boards a deal breaker for me lol. Same with the body being Swamp Ash, deal breaker.



Seems like a lot of guitar ranges have switched to swamp ash lately or maybe I'm just hyper sensitive to it after buying a few


----------



## Jake

So uhh I'm behind the ball here but I see the import MKIII's are rolling out. Have any plans for a 6 been discussed? Because I won't be able to stop myself.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

soldierkahn said:


> the JL7? Is it a Schecter? linkage?
> 
> //////////////////////////// disregard, had a brain fart //////////////////////////
> 
> Ive seen the Loomis model for a long while now, but the maple boards a deal breaker for me lol. Same with the body being Swamp Ash, deal breaker.



You'd probably like the banshee elite's its got some ash but 20" radius and available with floyd or hipshot, could likely fit that ibanez bridge that gives you a boner fairly easily. But I don't know like I said in the other thread I'm much more willing to try different woods, I mean I have two mahogany maple guitars that sound nothing like each other so I don't rule out an entire species of wood at once as sounding bad.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Dineley said:


> You'd probably like the banshee elite's its got some ash but 20" radius and available with floyd or hipshot, could likely fit that ibanez bridge that gives you a boner fairly easily. But I don't know like I said in the other thread I'm much more willing to try different woods, I mean I have two mahogany maple guitars that sound nothing like each other so I don't rule out an entire species of wood at once as sounding bad.



The current models of the Banshee Elite 7 are 12-16" compound as well


----------



## Shoeless_jose

LeviathanKiller said:


> The current models of the Banshee Elite 7 are 12-16" compound as well



My bad I have the 8. Its 20" wasnt thinking it was different on the others


----------



## soldierkahn

Dineley said:


> You'd probably like the banshee elite's its got some ash but 20" radius and available with floyd or hipshot, could likely fit that ibanez bridge that gives you a boner fairly easily. But I don't know like I said in the other thread I'm much more willing to try different woods, I mean I have two mahogany maple guitars that sound nothing like each other so I don't rule out an entire species of wood at once as sounding bad.



I try not dismissing woods altogether unless Ive tried a couple of them to make sure its not just a one-off thing that I didnt like that particular one. For 6s, I swear by mahogany, but for 7s, Im alittle more open depending on scale. Reason being is that when I had a 1077XL, that thing was basswood but kicked so much ass in the tone department, even before I put 707s in it. Never could find a basswood 6 that captured a similar voicing, but that would be a tall order due to different wood amounts in the necks.

shoot for a while there, when I wasnt focused on playing 7 tunings, i used the 1077 to play in Drop A# with a doubled 1st string. That was a lot of fun too!


----------



## Alexlopez

DCGL just sent me a pic of my MKiii


----------



## ImNotAhab

Alexlopez said:


> DCGL just sent me a pic of my MKiii


Sorry man, stupid question: Is that a Custom Shop or an import?​


----------



## Albake21

ImNotAhab said:


> Sorry man, stupid question: Is that a Custom Shop or an import?​


I was thinking of asking the same thing haha. I'm pretty sure it's the import though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

pretty sure he said earlier in the thread he said he ordered the import version


----------



## Alexlopez

ImNotAhab said:


> Sorry man, stupid question: Is that a Custom Shop or an import?​





Albake21 said:


> I was thinking of asking the same thing haha. I'm pretty sure it's the import though.


Yea it’s the import..
from what I’ve gathered

Imports have burl tops. Veneer

USA bolt-ons have flame tops
USA neck-thru have quilted tops


----------



## Albake21

Alexlopez said:


> Yea it’s the import..
> from what I’ve gathered
> 
> Imports have burl tops. Veneer
> 
> USA bolt-ons have flame tops
> USA neck-thru have quilted tops


When are you getting it? I thought these weren't shipping until like September?


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> When are you getting it? I thought these weren't shipping until like September?


We're close enough, someone @schecter probably said f*ck it


----------



## Alexlopez

Albake21 said:


> When are you getting it? I thought these weren't shipping until like September?



I should be able to get my hands on it Friday


----------



## musicman61554

Damn that import looks sexy.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I get the impression DCGL is the fully favored child in the Schecter channel family.


----------



## Alexlopez

The top on the black one looks legit


----------



## ImNotAhab

They do look killer. I hope the first run mKIIIs avoid the issues that the MkI and MkII had though.


----------



## Zado

I guess it's not time to post their CS version


----------



## Seabeast2000

Satire: I like it but I would apply some Duraflame veneer to the top. How much work would it be to make this a headless 8 string? I really can't stand exposed metal on my guitars.


----------



## goobaba

YOWSA THATS ALOTTA CHEDDA FOR A KOREAN GUITAR! I saw it on DCGL's instagram and my first reaction was "wow that is a great price for an American guitar!"

No way I would be willing to eat what is an inevitable fuck ton of depreciation on this thing.

With that being said, it is a cool guitar haha.


----------



## Zado

Now I'm wondering how this model should be priced according to SS.org standards. 600$? 700$?


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Now I'm wondering how this model should be priced according to SS.org standards. 600$? 700$?


Personally I wouldn't go with the burl in the first place. A flame or quilt would look 10x better and most likely lower the cost. But specs aside I feel like $1400 maybe even $1500 is more appropriate. $1700 is just reaching other guitar territories.


----------



## Alexlopez

I must be one of those that doesn’t care about depreciation. 
When I buy something, I’m not thinking about what it’ll be worth when I’m done using it lol

Doubt I’ll wanna sell this one anyway..
I’ll get back to you guys on the QC of thing tomorrow or Saturday


----------



## Alexlopez

Albake21 said:


> Personally I wouldn't go with the burl in the first place. A flame or quilt would look 10x better and most likely lower the cost. But specs aside I feel like $1400 maybe even $1500 is more appropriate. $1700 is just reaching other guitar territories.



In think they opted for a burl to keep the USA models even more unique...
want a flame top? MKIII pro
want a quilted top? MKIII Studio


----------



## goobaba

Alexlopez said:


> I must be one of those that doesn’t care about depreciation.
> When I buy something, I’m not thinking about what it’ll be worth when I’m done using it lol
> 
> Doubt I’ll wanna sell this one anyway..
> I’ll get back to you guys on the QC of thing tomorrow or Saturday



I am the complete opposite when it comes to guitars. I am always thinking about how much I'm going to lose on the back end. I buy too many guitars to not have to flip some eventually haha!


----------



## Alexlopez

goobaba said:


> I am the complete opposite when it comes to guitars. I am always thinking about how much I'm going to lose on the back end. I buy too many guitars to not have to flip some eventually haha!



“Flip”
I never make money on guitars I’m bored of.
Pretty much always a losing deal hahah 

But yea.. I have some nice MIJ Ibanez 7s I don’t even use.. I’m not gonna sell em on the cheap either. When I want a guitar, I just buy it lol


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> Personally I wouldn't go with the burl in the first place. A flame or quilt would look 10x better and most likely lower the cost. But specs aside I feel like $1400 maybe even $1500 is more appropriate. $1700 is just reaching other guitar territories.



$1400-$1500 puts it at the same price of the KM-7 MK-II though lol


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> $1400-$1500 puts it at the same price of the KM-7 MK-II though lol


And that guitar is even more stupidly over priced. WAY more over priced than the MKIII


----------



## AC.Lin

I expect the guitar to be priced between 1799€ - 1899€ on thomann, for France at least.
(P.S: 1699 dollars = 1495€)
If the price goes above 2000€, i'll go mad though.

So it's making me laugh a bit when i see people complaining about the price in the US. Like dude.... you are so damn lucky.
I have to drop at least 3500 to 4000€ for the same MusicMan you'll pay 2700 dollars.

And yeah, sometimes in Europe we get good prices on some brands (ex: Vigier), but most of the time americans get the best deals.


----------



## Albake21

AC.Lin said:


> I expect the guitar to be priced between 1799€ - 1899€ on thomann, for France at least.
> 
> So it's making me laugh a bit when i see people complaining about the price in the US. Like dude.... you are so damn lucky.
> I have to drop at least 3500 to 4000€ for the same MusicMan you'll pay 2700 dollars.
> 
> And yeah, sometimes in Europe we get good prices on some brands (ex: Vigier), but most of the time americans get the best deals.


You mean like Blackat, Mayones, Skervesen, Vigier, and so many more? It's all the same no matter where you go.


----------



## AC.Lin

Albake21 said:


> You mean like Blackat, Mayones, Skervesen, Vigier, and so many more? It's all the same no matter where you go.


Except that these are custom guitars, and people rarely buy a custom guitar. It's not something you do every day or every month.
What i mean is that in the entire volume of transaction, only a very small part is concerned by that category of gear.

While if you want to get something more common like Ibanez, you have to pay much more than the US price.
And let's be honest, people are much more likely to buy a non-custom.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> And that guitar is even more stupidly over priced. WAY more over priced than the MKIII




In the United States? How do you figure that?

I'll compromise with saying the version 2 of the MK-II is maybe $100 USD overpriced and therefore the MK-III is also $100 overpriced too. Even with that concession, there's still hardly anyone out there doing production guitars with the same features (such as the carbon-fiber reinforcement rods and stainless steel frets as I've mentioned before). Meanwhile, the KM series has had them from the start with the MK-I even. There's not any well-known or even halfway-known builder here doing those features near that price. I've looked for more than a good bit, I've gotten quotes from them, and there are no competitors at that price point. If you want something cheaper, suck it up that you'll be losing some premium features. If you want the same features, suck it up that you'll be paying more than $1700. The _one _thing you will not get with the KM series or any other import Schecter is perfect quality control (which is still really good QC as I've not had any issues with the 4 I've bought). I'd rather save $500 and _possibly _have to go through the hassle of a FREE return and exchange. If I had to return a guitar model 3 times before getting a perfect/acceptable one, I would still end up having it before any custom builder would deliver a finished product.

I went through a pretty detailed comparison of Schecter's latest offerings in one of my NGD threads and made a strong point about the KM's price being warranted for all that it offered. It is consistent with the prices of Schecter's other current models and what they have to offer. Lately, what Schecter is offering at X amount is above what other companies are offering at the same price point. Maybe the Schecter guitars are overpriced. But if that's true, then so are all of the other companies charging the same amount for lesser spec'd instruments (many of which are not held to the same level of QC standards).

I've seen you debate negatively about the KMs in threads other than this one. You keep saying it's too expensive or overpriced but I've not seen you mention a single guitar that has those features for the same price new let alone less.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Here's my post where I compared a few models
http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/...good-to-have-a-prs-again.329991/#post-4880730


----------



## KnightBrolaire

if you're buying guitars expecting to break even or make your money back I'd say 95% of the time you'll be lucky to get a 50-75% return on a new guitar. guitars are like cars, they depreciate like crazy if you buy em new, and depreciate far less if you buy used.

I tried to spec out a kiesel dc700 with somewhat similar specs and the builder says it'd run 2100$. Granted, that's without a wenge neck or the km pickups, but you get a shiny made in america guitar for 400$ more, so it's a matter of what specs on the guitar are most important to you.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> In the United States? How do you figure that?
> 
> I'll compromise with saying the version 2 of the MK-II is maybe $100 USD overpriced and therefore the MK-III is also $100 overpriced too. Even with that concession, there's still hardly anyone out there doing production guitars with the same features (such as the carbon-fiber reinforcement rods and stainless steel frets as I've mentioned before). Meanwhile, the KM series has had them from the start with the MK-I even. There's not any well-known or even halfway-known builder here doing those features near that price. I've looked for more than a good bit, I've gotten quotes from them, and there are no competitors at that price point. If you want something cheaper, suck it up that you'll be losing some premium features. If you want the same features, suck it up that you'll be paying more than $1700. The _one _thing you will not get with the KM series or any other import Schecter is perfect quality control (which is still really good QC as I've not had any issues with the 4 I've bought). I'd rather save $500 and _possibly _have to go through the hassle of a FREE return and exchange. If I had to return a guitar model 3 times before getting a perfect/acceptable one, I would still end up having it before any custom builder would deliver a finished product.
> 
> I went through a pretty detailed comparison of Schecter's latest offerings in one of my NGD threads and made a strong point about the KM's price being warranted for all that it offered. It is consistent with the prices of Schecter's other current models and what they have to offer. Lately, what Schecter is offering at X amount is above what other companies are offering at the same price point. Maybe the Schecter guitars are overpriced. But if that's true, then so are all of the other companies charging the same amount for lesser spec'd instruments (many of which are not held to the same level of QC standards).
> 
> I've seen you debate negatively about the KMs in threads other than this one. You keep saying it's too expensive or overpriced but I've not seen you mention a single guitar that has those features for the same price new let alone less.


Just because Schecter are the only ones with these specs, doesn't make it not overpriced.


----------



## AC.Lin

Albake21 said:


> Just because Schecter are the only ones with these specs, doesn't make it not overpriced.


So Schecter is the only one in that price range offering premium features, compared to others who are asking over 2k for the same specs but you still think it's overpriced ...

If Ferrari decides to sell a premium model at 15 000 dollars, well it's still 15 000 dollars. Sure, that's still a lot.
BUT, 15 000 dollars for a Ferarri is still way below what you would normally pay for the same car from another manufacturer.
So it's not overpriced.

Obviously, my example is extreme. But you get the point.


----------



## Albake21

AC.Lin said:


> So Schecter is the only one in that price range offering premium features, compared to others who are asking over 2k for the same specs but you still think it's overpriced ...
> 
> If Ferrari decides to sell a premium model at 15 000 dollars, well it's still 15 000 dollars. Sure, that's still a lot.
> BUT, 15 000 dollars for a Ferarri is still way below what you would normally pay for the same car from another manufacturer.
> So it's not overpriced.
> 
> Obviously, my example is extreme. But you get the point.


I didn't mean premium specs, there are plenty of other options, I meant exactly the same specs.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> if you're buying guitars expecting to break even or make your money back I'd say 95% of the time you'll be lucky to get a 50-75% return on a new guitar. guitars are like cars, they depreciate like crazy if you buy em new, and depreciate far less if you buy used.
> 
> I tried to spec out a kiesel dc700 with somewhat similar specs and the builder says it'd run 2100$. Granted, that's without a wenge neck or the km pickups, but you get a shiny made in america guitar for 400$ more, so it's a matter of what specs on the guitar are most important to you.



Kiesel is the only builder I've seen that comes close. I spec'd mine out for $2100 as well (although it still missed a few details).
That said, I still rather deal with WMI quality control than the quality control and personal character which spawned the massive Kiesel hate thread here on SSO. I had a build planned with them but after my girlfriend found out about the stuff mentioned in that thread she said "Don't support that." 



Albake21 said:


> Just because Schecter are the only ones with these specs, doesn't make it not overpriced.



That's not the argument I'm making. I said very clearly that it was in-line with the lesser spec'd models they offer that STILL out-spec equal-priced offerings from other companies (like Jackson, ESP, and Ibanez).

A basswood body with a bolt-on neck for $100 MORE? nope
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...restige-rgd3127-roadster-orange-metallic-flat
https://www.musiciansfriend.com/gui...fr-7-7-string-electric-guitar-with-floyd-rose
https://www.zzounds.com/item--IBARGD3127

You have something that's pretty good come along like the one below (11pc neck!) but then you see it's 25.5" scale and still doesn't have SS frets or carbon rods.
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/S1027PBFCLB--ibanez-premium-s1027pbf-cerulean-blue-burst

There's a lot of options out there that come close but miss the mark in a few crucial places.

I'm going to be real happy when companies like Jericho, Ormsby, and Solar guitars step up with some premium specs on some models at around the same price or hopefully even a bit less. Right now they're all sticking around that $1100 - $1500 mark with features that nearly every maker already has implemented in one or more models. Schecter is helping push this movement towards a upper mid-range market for everyone who wants premium features but doesn't need or want complete customization or the higher price and wait times associated with full customs.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> That's not the argument I'm making. I said very clearly that it was in-line with the lesser spec'd models they offer that STILL out-spec equal-priced offerings from other companies (like Jackson, ESP, and Ibanez).
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...restige-rgd3127-roadster-orange-metallic-flat
> https://www.musiciansfriend.com/gui...fr-7-7-string-electric-guitar-with-floyd-rose
> https://www.zzounds.com/item--IBARGD3127
> 
> You have something that's pretty good come along like the one below (11pc neck!) but then you see it's 25.5" scale and still doesn't have SS frets or carbon rods.
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/S1027PBFCLB--ibanez-premium-s1027pbf-cerulean-blue-burst
> 
> There's a lot of options out there that come close but miss the mark in a few crucial places


Okay now you're comparing a MIJ Ibanez to a MIK Schecter.... those Prestiges would blow the Schecter out of the water with quality. I'm not saying you shouldn't buy it or anything, I just don't personally think it's worth it. When you consider how much you can get (whether new or used) I just don't see the point of the MKIII unless of course, like you've said personally, it's exactly what you want.

I don't get why everyone is being so personal about this. I don't find this worth it. Personal preference. Case closed.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

_"Okay now you're comparing a MIJ Ibanez to a MIK Schecter.... those Prestiges would blow the Schecter out of the water with quality."_
I don't understand how you're going to improve on not having any flaws. My MK-II has been unbelievably perfect and my lower-end guitars haven't either with the exception of my Apocalypse's volume pot. My Shecter also has features that those MIJ Ibanez guitars don't have yet they're more expensive.

_"When you consider how much you can get (whether new or used)"_
The MK-III package doesn't exist as anything other than full custom at this point and the price for it is much higher $400+.
If you wanna talk used, then go used on the MK-III. I can get a MK-II for $800 or less used.

_"Personal preference."_
It's not "overpriced" then. It's just not worth it for what you like/want (or at least not brand new). There's plenty of guitars that you'll see that aren't worth it to you just as there are many I find not worth it for me. That doesn't make them overpriced though. People don't go around saying "Everything I don't want is overpriced." I don't understand why someone would go to a brand thread just to crap on a new release because they either found out they're not going to get it at a less-than-it's-worth bargain bin price or because they don't like the features to begin with and then proclaim "Overpriced! Overpriced! Overpriced!" every chance they can.

My point of the argument is that Schecter is charging a fair or very close to fair price for what they're offering here.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> I don't understand how you're going to improve on not having any flaws. My MK-II has been unbelievably perfect and my lower-end guitars haven't either with the exception of my Apocalypse's volume pot. My Shecter also has features that those MIJ Ibanez guitars don't have yet they're more expensive.


Have you ever played anything higher than a Korean made, like a USA, Japanese, European? If so, that answers your first question. There is absolutely a difference in fit and finish that is hard to explain unless you've owned one.



LeviathanKiller said:


> The MK-III package doesn't exist as anything other than full custom at this point and the price for it is much higher $400+.
> If you wanna talk used, then go used on the MK-III. I can get a MK-II for $800 or less used.


This is why I said if it's worth it to _you.



LeviathanKiller said:



It's not "overpriced" then. It's just not worth it for what you like/want (or at least not brand new). There's plenty of guitars that you'll see that aren't worth it to you just as there are many I find not worth it for me. That doesn't make them overpriced though. People don't go around saying "Everything I don't want is overpriced."

Click to expand...

_But I do want it.... I've been here since the start of the MKIII. If you look back at the thread my main interest was always the import version of the MKIII and how much I wanted one. Once I saw the price... not so much anymore. I know for sure I'm not alone here and many others feel the same way.

You seem to really like defending your purchase once someone points out they don't like it or the price tag attached to it. I'm done here.


----------



## Vyn

I posted this in the Schecter thread but I'll leave it here as well.



Vyn said:


> Was just about to post this. To the US, this is THE cheapest all-in-one package 7 with the most modern appointments. To the rest of the world however, it's not.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> Have you ever played anything higher than a Korean made, like a USA, Japanese, European? If so, that answers your first question. There is absolutely a difference in fit and finish that is hard to explain unless you've owned one.
> 
> This is why I said if it's worth it to _you.
> _
> But I do want it.... I've been here since the start of the MKIII. If you look back at the thread my main interest was always the import version of the MKIII and how much I wanted one. Once I saw the price... not so much anymore. I know for sure I'm not alone here and many others feel the same way.
> 
> You seem to really like defending your purchase once someone points out they don't like it or the price tag attached to it. I'm done here.



Yes, and while _some_ of them are finer, they also charge appropriately for such. There's been issues with many custom builds. Just watch ArnoldPlaysGuitar on YouTube.

I'm not going to be able to spend the same amount of money and get the same features anywhere else. That's whole idea here. If I spend the same amount somewhere else, I might get better quality control but it is going to be a guitar that has less premium features. There's no avoiding that.

Do you want premium features at the price of being the final level of quality control?
Or do you want only basic features and no hassle?
The MK-III is aimed for the people willing to go the former route.

The semi-customs many builders (Kiesel excluded ) offer here in the US happen to be made in the same WMI factory.

I don't why you ever expected Schecter to offer you a set of specific features for less than what anyone else does.
Maybe you're view is that it's not worth it to be stuck somewhere in between these two markets of basic okay-quality inexpensive and premium perfect expensive. You'd rather just spend a couple hundred more and have all the kinks ironed out. If that's the case, I totally get that and it fits with everything you've said so far.

Me, I'm the type to do my absolute best to ride the bleeding edge right before you go into the diminishing return zone. The point where you start paying like 50% of the guitar's total price for the last 10% of quality.


----------



## Alexlopez

Albake21 said:


> Have you ever played anything higher than a Korean made, like a USA, Japanese, European? If so, that answers your first question. There is absolutely a difference in fit and finish that is hard to explain unless you've owned one.
> 
> 
> This is why I said if it's worth it to _you.
> 
> _
> But I do want it.... I've been here since the start of the MKIII. If you look back at the thread my main interest was always the import version of the MKIII and how much I wanted one. Once I saw the price... not so much anymore. I know for sure I'm not alone here and many others feel the same way.
> 
> You seem to really like defending your purchase once someone points out they don't like it or the price tag attached to it. I'm done here.



I knew from the get go that if the import had every single option his Custom Shop ones had, it would be touching 2k..
My MKII does NOT feel inferior in anyway to my MIJ Ibanez... which honestly surprised when I got it but it made me appreciate it a lot more... 
if my import mkiii comes out of the box with the same QC that my mkii did, I’ll be damned if I get another prestige 7 for the same price that to me isn’t any better than a Korean schecter... 

That said, my MKI does feel inferior to both my MKii and MIJ Ibanez guitars lol


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Alexlopez said:


> I knew from the get go that if the import had every single option his Custom Shop ones had, it would be touching 2k..
> My MKII does NOT feel inferior in anyway to my MIJ Ibanez... which honestly surprised when I got it but it made me appreciate it a lot more...
> if my import mkiii comes out of the box with the same QC that my mkii did, I’ll be damned if I get another prestige 7 for the same price that to me isn’t any better than a Korean schecter...
> 
> That said, my MKI does feel inferior to both my MKii and MIJ Ibanez guitars lol



I feel like they didn't have much faith in Keith Merrow's signature doing well at the time so maybe they cut corners on QC then? Yet they still offered more finish/option variants back then than what they do now.  I don't know how that made sense. If the trend of improvement continues, the IIIs should be stellar.

I'm actually on the fence about a Lambo Orange MK-I right now. I could pick up another MK-II for the same price though. The finish is the only selling point for me.

What feels off about your MK-I?


----------



## Alexlopez

LeviathanKiller said:


> I feel like they didn't have much faith in Keith Merrow's signature doing well at the time so maybe they cut corners on QC then? Yet they still offered more finish/option variants back then than what they do now.  I don't know how that made sense. If the trend of improvement continues, the IIIs should be stellar.
> 
> I'm actually on the fence about a Lambo Orange MK-I right now. I could pick up another MK-II for the same price though. The finish is the only selling point for me.
> 
> What feels off about your MK-I?



Just little inconsistencies in the finish.. 
Random fading on the fretboard..

Of course it just thing I noticed but I still love it.. I got it on the cheap they trades so I’m not complaining.. 
I know ppl that are much more anal than I am about those little details tho.. 
mkii on the other hand is perfect.. I got that bad boy for $725


----------



## I play music

LeviathanKiller said:


> I feel like they didn't have much faith in Keith Merrow's signature doing well at the time so maybe they cut corners on QC then? Yet they still offered more finish/option variants back then than what they do now.  I don't know how that made sense. If the trend of improvement continues, the IIIs should be stellar.
> 
> I'm actually on the fence about a Lambo Orange MK-I right now. I could pick up another MK-II for the same price though. The finish is the only selling point for me.
> 
> What feels off about your MK-I?


As far as I remember even Keith himself said that all the carbon fiber binding stuff did not turn out like it should. So I'd avoid the models with carbon fiber binding including the lambo orange MK-I.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Alexlopez said:


> Just little inconsistencies in the finish..
> Random fading on the fretboard..
> 
> Of course it just thing I noticed but I still love it.. I got it on the cheap they trades so I’m not complaining..
> I know ppl that are much more anal than I am about those little details tho..
> mkii on the other hand is perfect.. I got that bad boy for $725





I play music said:


> As far as I remember even Keith himself said that all the carbon fiber binding stuff did not turn out like it should. So I'd avoid the models with carbon fiber binding including the lambo orange MK-I.



I wish I had the time and knowledge to refinish a guitar. I'd snap up some cheap MK-IIs and get 'em dolled up. haha


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> I wish I had the time and knowledge to refinish a guitar. I'd snap up some cheap MK-IIs and get 'em dolled up. haha


I always wanted to buy a natural MKII and stain it but I was always afraid of sanding away the veneer too easily.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I play music said:


> As far as I remember even Keith himself said that all the carbon fiber binding stuff did not turn out like it should. So I'd avoid the models with carbon fiber binding including the lambo orange MK-I.



I have the MK1 KM7 in the blue and the carbon binding. No issues, its garjus. Definitely would need to verify each and every candidate though. I lucked out I guess.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Its the MK1 and so last year...and my phone camera sucks so bad. But its still a very well-appointed axe for the price point. My ham-handed lowball skills can't do it justice but I have fun trying.


----------



## A-Branger

Albake21 said:


> Okay now you're comparing a MIJ Ibanez to a MIK Schecter.... those Prestiges would blow the Schecter out of the water with quality. I'm not saying you shouldn't buy it or anything, I just don't personally think it's worth it. When you consider how much you can get (whether new or used) I just don't see the point of the MKIII unless of course, like you've said personally, it's exactly what you want.
> 
> I don't get why everyone is being so personal about this. I don't find this worth it. Personal preference. Case closed.


Yeh thos prestiges might blow the km out in feels. Altough I would love to see a blind fold test. But again as mentioned its a basswood body with a maple neck on a solid color. 

By the time you add the 9 piece neck and SS frets then the price would hike up and both wont be on the same ballpark anymore

Folks just remember than in this guitar the neck alone is hiking the price by a good amount of $$$. Its not that they paint the same mapple neck in a different color this time. They are using multilayered wenge and other woods. And in a neck trough. All that increases the cost of the guitar. 

Again WMI doesnt have a fix price on guitars. For the it would be much easier to make a 3 piece maple neck like any of the 3000 guitars they do. So if you want not only unique woods but fancy multilayered necks. Its gonna cost extra. 

This guitar is “overpriced” as much as what the difference would be if it came with a maple neck, with SD pickups, a standard nut (who knows how much is the EBMM one), and without carbonfibre rods


----------



## Vyn

A-Branger said:


> Yeh thos prestiges might blow the km out in feels. Altough I would love to see a blind fold test. But again as mentioned its a basswood body with a maple neck on a solid color.
> 
> By the time you add the 9 piece neck and SS frets then the price would hike up and both wont be on the same ballpark anymore
> 
> Folks just remember than in this guitar the neck alone is hiking the price by a good amount of $$$. Its not that they paint the same mapple neck in a different color this time. They are using multilayered wenge and other woods. And in a neck trough. All that increases the cost of the guitar.
> 
> Again WMI doesnt have a fix price on guitars. For the it would be much easier to make a 3 piece maple neck like any of the 3000 guitars they do. So if you want not only unique woods but fancy multilayered necks. Its gonna cost extra.
> 
> This guitar is “overpriced” as much as what the difference would be if it came with a maple neck, with SD pickups, a standard nut (who knows how much is the EBMM one), and without carbonfibre rods



Almost forgot to point this out. This example is using Australian currency but you get the idea.

Ibanez Premium RG1027PBF:





It's a hardtail 7 with a ridiculous veneer top, 11-piece wenge neck, SS frets etc. It's made in Indonesia. MSRP in Australia on this is $2300 from memory.

Now, this RGR752AHBF:





Again, hardtail 7. Simple top (it's just the body wood). Maple neck w/ wenge stripes. Nickle frets. Made in Japan. MSRP is $2400

My point is that while the Presitge floors the Premium in terms of quality, because of the features the cost of the premium is nuts. If the Prestige had the same features it'd probably be north of $3500.


----------



## A-Branger

Exactly ^^


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Vyn said:


> Almost forgot to point this out. This example is using Australian currency but you get the idea.
> 
> Ibanez Premium RG1027PBF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a hardtail 7 with a ridiculous veneer top, 11-piece wenge neck, SS frets etc. It's made in Indonesia. MSRP in Australia on this is $2300 from memory.
> 
> Now, this RGR752AHBF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, hardtail 7. Simple top (it's just the body wood). Maple neck w/ wenge stripes. Nickle frets. Made in Japan. MSRP is $2400
> 
> My point is that while the Presitge floors the Premium in terms of quality, because of the features the cost of the premium is nuts. If the Prestige had the same features it'd probably be north of $3500.



Yeah, that's where we have the USA models sitting basically since they're $3500 and $4500.

Seeing that burl reminds me of how much I hope Schecter doesn't overdo it with the burl tops like they did with abalone everything in the past. So far, it looks like they're sticking with flamed and quilted (other than solid colors) with their newest releases on their website. I think guitar companies are getting better at realizing they need to keep a diverse line-up.


----------



## Zado

I just hope they will make proper use of solid colors from now on. No idea when metal started being a genre full of colors and fancy tops, but I want my monochromatic metal back.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> I just hope they will make proper use of solid colors from now on. No idea when metal started being a genre full of colors and fancy tops, but I want my monochromatic metal back.


i'm sick to death of solid colored guitars, especially black ones. that was all esp and schecter made for years.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> i'm sick to death of solid colored guitars, especially black ones. that was all esp and schecter made for years.



I mostly agree. Black and white have been really overdone (still mostly black though, just search on Google Images for "7-string electric guitar")
I dig a couple of solid colors like the Ibanez below. Stuff like what Aristides is doing is something different that I REALLY like. Other than that, I have no problem with the flamed and quilted maples. They're usually pretty good looking and they have variation that allows you're instrument to look just a little different from everyone else's. You can't say that about solid colors and that's what bugs me about those. It's a carbon copy of every other one off the line despite the wood underneath being unique. That said, on guitar models that have variation, you may not get what you want first buy. Thankfully there's places like Sweetwater and Rif City that let you see pictures of the exact model you're buying beforehand.


----------



## Zado




----------



## LeviathanKiller

Anyone else feel like the black burst is too dark around the edges?


----------



## Zado

oh come on


----------



## Seabeast2000

Clownpuke


LeviathanKiller said:


> Anyone else feel like the black burst is too dark around the edges?


Pretty sure black is the key metric in this situation.


----------



## Alexlopez

Y’all see this one?
I really like the burl in this one


----------



## Quiet Coil

Alexlopez said:


> Y’all see this one?
> I really like the burl in this one


Waiting to hear what you think of your Blue Crimson once you see it in person (and play it of course)!


----------



## I play music

Zado said:


>


I assume those pics are from Keith Merrow, right?
So why do they look like he took them with an old cell phone with low light? I thought Keith has very high end camera equipment?


----------



## Zado




----------



## LeviathanKiller

LeviathanKiller said:


> Anyone else feel like the black burst is too dark around the edges?





Zado said:


> oh come on





The906 said:


> Clownpuke
> 
> Pretty sure black is the key metric in this situation.



That one picture shows that the burl is visible all the way to the very edge but that picture is also pretty washed out (exposure was too high). The other picture I saw was like it was solid black at the edge nearly. I wish the edges actually looked like the overexposed image makes them look.


----------



## secretpizza

Holy shit those look amazing. Pre-order going in now.


----------



## Vyn

Zado said:


>



Fucking hell. Yes it's Korean, yes it costs a few dollars but fucking hell that is stunning.


----------



## Alexlopez

It’s a beast guys.. no QC issues with mine. ​


----------



## Mattykoda

Alexlopez said:


> It’s a beast guys.. no QC issues with mine. ​


How’s the fretwork?


----------



## dirtool

the gas is over 9000,but my wallet say no


----------



## Quiet Coil

Gotta wait until I can play one before I put my DCM on the chopping block...


----------



## Alexlopez

Mattykoda said:


> How’s the fretwork?


 Everything about it is great.. fretwork, on mine, is perfect.. DCGL also did a great job setting it up.. 
I prefer the action slightly lower but I’ll take care of that when I buy new string since I don’t really like Ernie ball strings either lol


----------



## Alexlopez

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Gotta wait until I can play one before I put my DCM on the chopping block...


 
Let me know.... I know someone who’d be interested in that DCM


----------



## ImNotAhab

Alexlopez said:


> It’s a beast guys.. no QC issues with mine. ​



Please do an over the top NGD thread if you can!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

I play music said:


> So why do they look like he took them with an old cell phone with low light? I thought Keith has very high end camera equipment?



Because I did. These were just pics I took real quick with my phone for my IG page because I've been getting a lot of requests to see the import guitars. I wasn't trying to win a photography trophy, haha. 

I can get some better pics soon, I've just been too busy to break out that "very high end camera". 

I'm happy that some of you like the MKIII guitars. Let me know if you have any questions about them!


----------



## Quiet Coil

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I'm happy that some of you like the MKIII guitars. Let me know if you have any questions about them!



Here’s one for you, any idea when we could see one in the Portland area!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Here’s one for you, any idea when we could see one in the Portland area!



Last I heard, Guitar Center ordered one in each color for nearly every store in the USA. So, I'd imagine you could check one out at a GC store soon. You could probably call one of the local stores and see when they're getting them.


----------



## I play music

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Because I did. These were just pics I took real quick with my phone for my IG page because I've been getting a lot of requests to see the import guitars. I wasn't trying to win a photography trophy, haha.
> 
> I can get some better pics soon, I've just been too busy to break out that "very high end camera".
> 
> I'm happy that some of you like the MKIII guitars. Let me know if you have any questions about them!


Ha, don't worry, I was just wondering since I'm used to such high quality photos/videos from you. 

Any plans for an 8 string version?
What do you think about multiscale guitars?
Maybe an 8 string multiscale version of the KM-III? ;-)


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

I play music said:


> Ha, don't worry, I was just wondering since I'm used to such high quality photos/videos from you.
> 
> Any plans for an 8 string version?
> What do you think about multiscale guitars?
> Maybe an 8 string multiscale version of the KM-III? ;-)



I've talked to Schecter on many occasions about doing an 8-string KM. Personally, I'm pretty open to it, especially with the MKIII. We've prototyped a few of them. The thing is, Schecter is fairly old school at heart. Although I designed the KM line to be a player's guitar that most people don't consider a "sig model", it still is a signature artist guitar to them. I almost never play 8-string guitars. So, they don't want to make an artist guitar that the artist doesn't use. I can appreciate that. I also don't want to start using a guitar I don't want to use just for the sake of an 8-string version existing. I do use them on occasion (there's a couple 8-string segments on my upcoming album), but I don't think it would change Schecter's take on it and justify adding one to the sig line. Their dedication to preserving it as my guitar is pretty flattering, and I'm humbled by that. I use all of the other guitars in the line quite often, so that's why they exist. But honestly, I designed these guitars the best I could for you guys, while trying to keep it perfectly in line with what I like. I think the balance has worked out great. 

But I wouldn't rule it out! The demand for it might outweigh everything if you guys keep expressing interest. And who knows, I might mess around with one more if it existed just because the guitars are so sick. But, across the board, 8-string guitars aren't a hot item for any guitar company. They're pretty niche. It might seem kinda simple to just add one string to the existing design, but it really is much more than that. Its a big investment for the company, and ultimately a bit of a gamble at that price point. 

As for multiscale? Same story. I don't dislike multiscale, I just have never felt like I needed it. I have a few multiscale guitars and I'm a bit indifferent. Like most, I feel pretty "at home" on a uniform scale guitar. But, in the past few years with Schecter, I've come to learn that almost anything is possible, and they're usually willing to try any crazy idea I might throw at them. so, we'll see.


----------



## Mattykoda

Keith,
Can we expect a flame or quilted veneer top model on the imports?

Also I like how you went with a thicker neck profile on the USA model, what made you go that route?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Mattykoda said:


> Keith,
> Can we expect a flame or quilted veneer top model on the imports?
> 
> Also I like how you went with a thicker neck profile on the USA model, what made you go that route?



Yes. There's also an even more affordable import version that I'll be revealing very soon. Essentially its the import version of the USA Pro model (bolt-on). That's the MKIII I'm most excited about because I think its a very realistic option for a lot of people, on top of just being a monster of a guitar. 

There's a slight confusion about the necks. Maybe there's a typo somewhere. They aren't significantly thicker on the USA, they're just a slightly different profile than the rest of the KM line (which has essentially been the same since the MKI). I hand-shaped the neck myself for the USA guitars because that's what I primarily use now and I had the opportunity to make the most of it. Maybe its slightly thicker at its apex, but a different shape thin C. Ultimately, it feels like a KM guitar neck, just REALLY fine tuned on the USA. It doesn't feel thicker to me, however. I wouldn't even use the word thick to describe the neck in any way. Its definitely a thin neck. It fits my hand just right.


----------



## cip 123

Very Excited about a bolt on Version as I love them a bit more than neck thru!

Can't wait man!


----------



## I play music

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I've talked to Schecter on many occasions about doing an 8-string KM. Personally, I'm pretty open to it, especially with the MKIII. We've prototyped a few of them. The thing is, Schecter is fairly old school at heart. Although I designed the KM line to be a player's guitar that most people don't consider a "sig model", it still is a signature artist guitar to them. I almost never play 8-string guitars. So, they don't want to make an artist guitar that the artist doesn't use. I can appreciate that. I also don't want to start using a guitar I don't want to use just for the sake of an 8-string version existing. I do use them on occasion (there's a couple 8-string segments on my upcoming album), but I don't think it would change Schecter's take on it and justify adding one to the sig line. Their dedication to preserving it as my guitar is pretty flattering, and I'm humbled by that. I use all of the other guitars in the line quite often, so that's why they exist. But honestly, I designed these guitars the best I could for you guys, while trying to keep it perfectly in line with what I like. I think the balance has worked out great.
> 
> But I wouldn't rule it out! The demand for it might outweigh everything if you guys keep expressing interest. And who knows, I might mess around with one more if it existed just because the guitars are so sick. But, across the board, 8-string guitars aren't a hot item for any guitar company. They're pretty niche. It might seem kinda simple to just add one string to the existing design, but it really is much more than that. Its a big investment for the company, and ultimately a bit of a gamble at that price point.
> 
> As for multiscale? Same story. I don't dislike multiscale, I just have never felt like I needed it. I have a few multiscale guitars and I'm a bit indifferent. Like most, I feel pretty "at home" on a uniform scale guitar. But, in the past few years with Schecter, I've come to learn that almost anything is possible, and they're usually willing to try any crazy idea I might throw at them. so, we'll see.


I agree that multiscale on a 7 string is not needed necessarily, but for 8 strings I think it really helps. 


DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Yes. There's also an even more affordable import version that I'll be revealing very soon. Essentially its the import version of the USA Pro model (bolt-on). That's the MKIII I'm most excited about because I think its a very realistic option for a lot of people, on top of just being a monster of a guitar.
> 
> There's a slight confusion about the necks. Maybe there's a typo somewhere. They aren't significantly thicker on the USA, they're just a slightly different profile than the rest of the KM line (which has essentially been the same since the MKI). I hand-shaped the neck myself for the USA guitars because that's what I primarily use now and I had the opportunity to make the most of it. Maybe its slightly thicker at its apex, but a different shape thin C. Ultimately, it feels like a KM guitar neck, just REALLY fine tuned on the USA. It doesn't feel thicker to me, however. I wouldn't even use the word thick to describe the neck in any way. Its definitely a thin neck. It fits my hand just right.


Will that more affordable model also have stainless steel frets? That's like one of the most important features of your sig guitar to me. 

Also, just wanted to say I like the position of the bridge pickup you chose. I think it makes for a meaner sound than other guitars and is one of the reasons I'm so interested in this guitar. I'm actually surprised that it is not more common to move the bridge pickup a bit closer to the bridge ;-)


----------



## I play music

Also, would it be possible to show us any of the 8 string prototypes or are they secret?


----------



## Mattykoda

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Yes. There's also an even more affordable import version that I'll be revealing very soon. Essentially its the import version of the USA Pro model (bolt-on). That's the MKIII I'm most excited about because I think its a very realistic option for a lot of people, on top of just being a monster of a guitar.
> 
> There's a slight confusion about the necks. Maybe there's a typo somewhere. They aren't significantly thicker on the USA, they're just a slightly different profile than the rest of the KM line (which has essentially been the same since the MKI). I hand-shaped the neck myself for the USA guitars because that's what I primarily use now and I had the opportunity to make the most of it. Maybe its slightly thicker at its apex, but a different shape thin C. Ultimately, it feels like a KM guitar neck, just REALLY fine tuned on the USA. It doesn't feel thicker to me, however. I wouldn't even use the word thick to describe the neck in any way. Its definitely a thin neck. It fits my hand just right.



Thanks Keith. Hopefully the more affordable version will be due to it not being a neck through and still retain all the great features. And that’s what I figured on the neck. The schecter site shows different measured thicknesses at the 12th fret which is what made me curious. The km necks are great playing regardless.


----------



## Albake21

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Yes. There's also an even more affordable import version that I'll be revealing very soon. Essentially its the import version of the USA Pro model (bolt-on). That's the MKIII I'm most excited about because I think its a very realistic option for a lot of people, on top of just being a monster of a guitar.
> 
> There's a slight confusion about the necks. Maybe there's a typo somewhere. They aren't significantly thicker on the USA, they're just a slightly different profile than the rest of the KM line (which has essentially been the same since the MKI). I hand-shaped the neck myself for the USA guitars because that's what I primarily use now and I had the opportunity to make the most of it. Maybe its slightly thicker at its apex, but a different shape thin C. Ultimately, it feels like a KM guitar neck, just REALLY fine tuned on the USA. It doesn't feel thicker to me, however. I wouldn't even use the word thick to describe the neck in any way. Its definitely a thin neck. It fits my hand just right.


Oh damn, now THIS I'm excited for. Both to see an import with flame or quilt but to also see a cheaper bolt on version. Super pumped for that one.

Any word on the 6 string version? I remember you mentioning it a while ago on here.


----------



## dirtool

Keith, any news about the indo MKIII?
and any chance for a floyd model?


----------



## olejason

Anyone else pick up the Korean version?


----------



## AC.Lin

olejason said:


> Anyone else pick up the Korean version?


Looks like i'm not the only one waiting for someone to post a NGD about it.

If someone can......


----------



## olejason

haha I went ahead and ordered from Drumcity, just waiting to hear back from them. I'll definitely post a NGD.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

AC.Lin said:


> Looks like i'm not the only one waiting for someone to post a NGD about it.
> 
> If someone can......




Ha ha! 

Now you have to metal this message up a little more to make it fit in with this forum:


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

I play music said:


> I agree that multiscale on a 7 string is not needed necessarily, but for 8 strings I think it really helps.
> 
> Will that more affordable model also have *stainless steel frets*? That's like one of the most important features of your sig guitar to me.
> 
> .....



+1, that's a crucial feature for me as well, it'd be great to know.


----------



## Alexlopez

Doing a thing to my MKi...


----------



## Alexlopez

And here’s the New KM7 Family pic.

MKi: Gold Dimarzio Titans, Satin Gold Sperzel Locking tuners 
MKii: stock, Alpha/Omega set coming soon 
MKiii: stock


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Alexlopez said:


> View attachment 63698
> And here’s the New KM7 Family pic.
> 
> MKi: Gold Dimarzio Titans, Satin Gold Sperzel Locking tuners
> MKii: stock, Alpha/Omega set coming soon
> MKiii: stock



You should switch those bridge saddles to gold!


----------



## Zado

LeviathanKiller said:


> You should switch those bridge saddles to gold!


This


----------



## Albake21

Alexlopez said:


> View attachment 63698
> And here’s the New KM7 Family pic.
> 
> MKi: Gold Dimarzio Titans, Satin Gold Sperzel Locking tuners
> MKii: stock, Alpha/Omega set coming soon
> MKiii: stock


Really loving the gold! Looks a lot like Jake's white signature model.


----------



## Alexlopez

Albake21 said:


> Really loving the gold! Looks a lot like Jake's white signature model.



That White LACS RGA7 had me drooling for one.. 
I decided I wasn’t waiting and I hated the juggs in my KM7 anyway so I figured I’d try Titans in Swamp Ash for myself... loving them so far


----------



## Alexlopez

LeviathanKiller said:


> You should switch those bridge saddles to gold!





Zado said:


> This



I did think about doing a gold Hipshot or just saddles....
That’s quite enough gold for me tho.. 
the Hipshot saddles would be glossy gold rather than satin and that would kill the vibe for me.


----------



## olejason

Is the mkiii lighter than the other two?


----------



## Alexlopez

olejason said:


> Is the mkiii lighter than the other two?


Yes.. 
i believe it to be my lightest 7 string. 
My non schecter’s are a few dif Ibanez MIJ


----------



## musicman61554

Hey everyone.....first of all Sweetwater is having 48 month no interest on this guitar (I think $36 a month) so if you have a Sweetwater card DO IT!!!!! Second, a member in this group recieved their Import MKIII and there are some dents in the fretboard. What is the policy on that return wise or ??????


----------



## KnightBrolaire

musicman61554 said:


> Hey everyone.....first of all Sweetwater is having 48 month no interest on this guitar (I think $36 a month) so if you have a Sweetwater card DO IT!!!!! Second, a member in this group recieved their Import MKIII and there are some dents in the fretboard. What is the policy on that return wise or ??????


through sweetwater I believe it's 14 days no questions asked returns. I'd double check that though.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Mine is still backordered through Zzounds.
* sigh *


----------



## Pikka Bird

Alexlopez said:


> I did think about doing a gold Hipshot or just saddles....
> That’s quite enough gold for me tho..
> the Hipshot saddles would be glossy gold rather than satin and that would kill the vibe for me.


I do agree. But I might personally change just the intonation screws for that little spicy gold flavour. Are you doing anything on the headstock end?


----------



## Alexlopez

Pikka Bird said:


> I do agree. But I might personally change just the intonation screws for that little spicy gold flavour. Are you doing anything on the headstock end?


I did satin gold Sperzel Locking tuners


----------



## Majoggy

I had a KM I but couldn't get on with it. I loved how it looked, loved the neck, but it just felt very bright to me. Swapped pick ups a few times, kind of gave up then sold it. Really wanted to love it.

It's hard to explain, palm mutes just sounded kind of scratchy or something. For a while I thought it was my technique. I read somewhere that the bridge placement contributed to that sound - is that the same with the new models?


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

KnightBrolaire said:


> through sweetwater I believe it's 14 days no questions asked returns. I'd double check that though.





musicman61554 said:


> Hey everyone.....first of all Sweetwater is having 48 month no interest on this guitar (I think $36 a month) so if you have a Sweetwater card DO IT!!!!! Second, a member in this group recieved their Import MKIII and there are some dents in the fretboard. What is the policy on that return wise or ??????



TL;DR my advise when buying a hot guitar from Sweetwater, talk to your sales rep. Explain how you have seen QC issues and have them personally inspect the guitar before it is sent to save you some hassle.

Yep, I believe even up to 30 days though but I would not wait.

I love Sweetwater but from my experience when they have a certain guitar flying off the shelf where they are backordered their "55 point inspection" does not happen. It is really annoying TBH. You don't have to pay anything for the shipping but it is just a hassle for me to have to get to the post office before they close to send it back.

I went through 2 guitars being sent back and the third one not even sent to me as SW themselves rejected it before I gave up. It was a WMI guitar and now I am always skeptical.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Keep them pics coming guys.

Now that these are on the shelves I am REALLY considering cancelling my Charvel 1888 order for one of these.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Because I did. These were just pics I took real quick with my phone for my IG page because I've been getting a lot of requests to see the import guitars. I wasn't trying to win a photography trophy, haha.
> 
> I can get some better pics soon, I've just been too busy to break out that "very high end camera".
> 
> I'm happy that some of you like the MKIII guitars. Let me know if you have any questions about them!



HAHAH too funny.

First I commend you on your choice of the compound radius, a man who knows what's up.

My only question for you: Forgive me if I missed this but what is the Ultra Thin KM neck like? Can you release exact measurements in mm?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> HAHAH too funny.
> 
> First I commend you on your choice of the compound radius, a man who knows what's up.
> 
> My only question for you: Forgive me if I missed this but what is the Ultra Thin KM neck like? Can you release exact measurements in mm?



http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/keith-merrow-km-7-mk-iii-artist-blue-crimson-detail


Code:


Neck Shape:   Ultra Thin ‘C’
Thickness:   @ 1st Fret- .748” (19mm)/ @ 12th Fret- .787” (20mm)


The high-end Studio and Pro models actually had thicker necks btw


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/keith-merrow-km-7-mk-iii-artist-blue-crimson-detail
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Neck Shape:   Ultra Thin ‘C’
> Thickness:   @ 1st Fret- .748” (19mm)/ @ 12th Fret- .787” (20mm)


I was in the middle of typing this exact same thing out, beat me to it haha.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Awesome thanks guys. Seems like it would be very good for me. Tough decision here and I am debating but I may cancel my Charvel order for this.


----------



## Albake21

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Awesome thanks guys. Seems like it would be very good for me. Tough decision here and I am debating but I may cancel my Charvel order for this.


Those two are pretty different beats. I guess it comes down to you wanting/needing a 6 or 7 string. Plus if you are a fan of Fishmans or not. I think my vote would be the KM7 even with the price tag that I don't agree with. 

Any word on the 6 string version yet? I'm set on 7 strings for now, but I'd be interested in a 6 string version.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Albake21 said:


> Those two are pretty different beats. I guess it comes down to you wanting/needing a 6 or 7 string. Plus if you are a fan of Fishmans or not. I think my vote would be the KM7 even with the price tag that I don't agree with.
> 
> Any word on the 6 string version yet? I'm set on 7 strings for now, but I'd be interested in a 6 string version.



The price tag is the one thing that makes me hesitant. I have only played one set of Fishman and yes, I like. But is this a WMI guitar? $1,700 yikes. I do not need a 7 but this KM7 just looks amazing.

Another thing that makes me want to swap is I already have the Charvel in my avatar which I know will be better than the 1888 but I already have a Floyd. I would kind of like a hipshot TBH.


----------



## Albake21

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> The price tag is the one thing that makes me hesitant. I have only played one set of Fishman and yes, I like. But is this a WMI guitar? $1,700 yikes. I do not need a 7 but this KM7 just looks amazing.
> 
> Another thing that makes me want to swap is I already have the Charvel in my avatar which I know will be better than the 1888 but I already have a Floyd. I would kind of like a hipshot TBH.


If you do not need a 7, then I can't recommend the KM7 MKIII. At that price tag, you REALLY need to have the want for this guitar. And yes, it's a WMI guitar.


----------



## olejason

At $1700 it is really only worth it if you really want the specific specs it provides. For me it was worth it for the wenge neck, swamp ash body, and Fishman pickups. There simply aren't any other 7's on the market with a wenge neck and ebony fretboard in this price range other than the Jericho which I didn't care for.


----------



## Albake21

olejason said:


> At $1700 it is really only worth it if you really want the specific specs it provides. For me it was worth it for the wenge neck, swamp ash body, and Fishman pickups. There simply aren't any other 7's on the market with a wenge neck and ebony fretboard in this price range other than the Jericho which I didn't care for.


The Ibanez Premium line has everything the KM7 MKIII has and more, except the Fishmans. It's also cheaper.


----------



## olejason

Albake21 said:


> The Ibanez Premium line has everything the KM7 MKIII has and more, except the Fishmans. It's also cheaper.



Nah, Ibanez doesn't offer wenge/ebony unless I missed something.


----------



## Metropolis

Albake21 said:


> The Ibanez Premium line has everything the KM7 MKIII has and more, except the Fishmans. It's also cheaper.



No neck-through construction, Hipshot hardware, Fishmans or 26,5" scale length. I suppose those are deal makers for many sevenstring players.


----------



## Albake21

Hmmm.....


----------



## ImNotAhab

Pretty interesting. Are those Fishmans though?


----------



## dirtool

the indo MKIII?


----------



## Albake21

ImNotAhab said:


> Pretty interesting. Are those Fishmans though?


It doesn't look they are, but it's kinda hard to tell.



dirtool said:


> the indo MKIII?


It's got to be. Keith did say the Indo model was going to have a solid color. I just wasn't expecting the neck to also be a solid color.


----------



## Glades

That neck heel joint looks horrendous. It looks like they are holding the neck with 4 drywall screws.


----------



## Triple-J

That doesn't look like a proper Hipshot bridge either so I presume we're getting an indo version with Schecter pickups and a fakeshot bridge I'm not too keen on the neck heel either as the heel/carve on the Banshee models is much better.


----------



## Quiet Coil

See now why couldn’t they have done that green on the regular/import/artist model?

Ordered a black one this week, probably pit it against the C-7 Multiscale. So long as the top is decent I’m sure I’ll be happy, but that green would have been sick!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i hate the neck heel but that green looks hawt.


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> i hate the neck heel but that green looks hawt.


That's my exact thoughts. 

Still no 6 string in sight sadly, hopefully they will be made.


----------



## Alexlopez

KnightBrolaire said:


> i hate the neck heel but that green looks hawt.


Honestly it looks like shit... 
If I end up getting one, I’d be sure to shape it to the neck joint


----------



## Don Tonberry

I agree that heel looks awful, it almost looks like a Chinese knockoff. I guess that's why it's a prototype. If it still has Fishmans I'll be interested because I've actually liked most of the Indo Schecters I've played.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Looks like the same heel on the original Banshee lineup (albeit with a recessed plate). Might not be much to look at but I’ll bet it plays just fine.


----------



## Soya

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Looks like the same heel on the original Banshee lineup (albeit with a recessed plate). Might not be much to look at but I’ll bet it plays just fine.



Ehh I think the proto is much sharper, and worse.


----------



## Albake21

Soya said:


> Ehh I think the proto is much sharper, and worse.
> View attachment 63843


I'm hoping that's just because it's a proto and the full release will be like this one.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

That green looks so good

I doubt those are Fishman pickups since there is no battery compartment. I bet the mini switch is coil-split instead having a push-pull.


----------



## Alexlopez

LeviathanKiller said:


> That green looks so good
> 
> I doubt those are Fishman pickups since there is no battery compartment. I bet the mini switch is coil-split instead having a push-pull.


Looks to me like a sweet mod guitar foundation...


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Alexlopez said:


> Looks to me like a sweet mod guitar foundation...



My thoughts exactly too!


----------



## Alexlopez




----------



## AC.Lin

Doesn't look like a hipshot bridge, doesn't look like fishman pickups, doesn't look like ebody fretboard, doesn't look like locking tuners.
But looks like disappointment to me haha.

Joke aside, it's making me think about the indonesian Misha Mansoor signature.
(don't remember if it's actually indonesian)






So it's cool in a way, but it's not for me. Still you can mod it.


----------



## Alexlopez

AC.Lin said:


> Doesn't look like a hipshot bridge, doesn't look like fishman pickups, doesn't look like ebody fretboard, doesn't look like locking tuners.
> But looks like disappointment to me haha.
> 
> Joke aside, it's making me think about the indonesian Misha Mansoor signature.
> (don't remember if it's actually indonesian)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's cool in a way, but it's not for me. Still you can mod it.


I thought the same thing


----------



## cip 123

AC.Lin said:


> Joke aside, it's making me think about the indonesian Misha Mansoor signature.
> (don't remember if it's actually indonesian)
> So it's cool in a way, but it's not for me. Still you can mod it.



Yea except not as fuck ugly.

Also Ebony can be brown so we can't really comment on the wood fretboard. However since it's streaky and not all one solid colour I'd go ahead and say it is actually ebony. 

Suppliers usually charge less for Ebony with colour in it as everyone it Jet Black.


----------



## AC.Lin

cip 123 said:


> Yea except not as fuck ugly.
> 
> Also Ebony can be brown so we can't really comment on the wood fretboard. However since it's streaky and not all one solid colour I'd go ahead and say it is actually ebony.
> 
> Suppliers usually charge less for Ebony with colour in it as everyone it Jet Black.


Sorry, i prefer the look of Misha's Sig haha.

But you're right about the ebony, it's just that everytime i see brown ebony i find it to be kinda "meh" looking, and i consider it as a "not-really-ebony-wood" thing since i like it deep black.


----------



## A-Branger

macassar ebony


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I really like the ebony that isn't pure black actually. It's what came on my new Solar and it looks nice imo


----------



## cip 123

AC.Lin said:


> Sorry, i prefer the look of Misha's Sig haha.
> 
> But you're right about the ebony, it's just that everytime i see brown ebony i find it to be kinda "meh" looking, and i consider it as a "not-really-ebony-wood" thing since i like it deep black.



Ebony isn't black. 

It's usually dyed by companies. 

Ebony comes in all colours including white. My schecter custom shop has streaky macassar ebony, it's way more interesting than blank boards.

Mishas looks awful imo, horns are really weird and the Jackson headstock is unnecessarily large, I hate playing them for fear of killing one of my band mates or breaking it off.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

cip 123 said:


> Ebony isn't black.
> 
> It's usually dyed by companies.
> 
> Ebony comes in all colours including white. My schecter custom shop has streaky macassar ebony, it's way more interesting than blank boards.
> 
> Mishas looks awful imo, horns are really weird and the Jackson headstock is unnecessarily large, I hate playing them for fear of killing one of my band mates or breaking it off.



Yeah, pics are deceiving. Misha sigs' headstocks are rather unwieldy and VERY aggressively sharp.
Gotta love the KM's hidden/back strap button! I love it when they do that


----------



## possumkiller

MIK MkIII solid grey sign me the fuck up.


----------



## possumkiller

It's also a bit funny that when misha mansour got to design his own sig with Jackson he released a Daemoness and when Keith got to design his own sig with Schecter he released a BRJ.


----------



## Albake21

I'd be all for this cheaper MKIII if it wasn't for the painted neck. I wish it was just a plain maple neck. Wouldn't that be cheaper anyways?


----------



## I play music

Alexlopez said:


> View attachment 63895


The important question for me is if this comes with stainless steel frets. I'm afraid not though. Locking tuners would be nice also. Pickups, bridge and painted neck are probably ok for me.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Albake21 said:


> I'd be all for this cheaper MKIII if it wasn't for the painted neck. I wish it was just a plain maple neck. Wouldn't that be cheaper anyways?


Take it to a decent tech and have them sand it to a satin finish? I’ve done that on one of my old guitars that had a sticky gloss neck.


----------



## Zado

http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/new-schecter-models-megathread.251579/page-344#post-4917048


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I play music said:


> The important question for me is if this comes with stainless steel frets. I'm afraid not though. Locking tuners would be nice also. Pickups, bridge and painted neck are probably ok for me.



It's pretty hard to tell in pics, but they don't look evenly shiny like stainless steel frets do so I'm going to guess no


----------



## goobaba

I'm just hoping I can get a MKII natural with fishmans for like $699 on sale


----------



## Metropolis

goobaba said:


> I'm just hoping I can get a MKII natural with fishmans for like $699 on sale



If that happens, meanwhile in Europe they will be still between 1300-1500€ in every shop


----------



## LeviathanKiller

goobaba said:


> I'm just hoping I can get a MKII natural with fishmans for like $699 on sale


That'd be amazing



Metropolis said:


> If that happens, meanwhile in Europe they will be still between 1300-1500€ in every shop


That'd be lame


----------



## goobaba

....A man can dream hahaha! Every now and then I see some fire sales on the KM's...


----------



## Albake21

goobaba said:


> ....A man can dream hahaha! Every now and then I see some fire sales on the KM's...


It's going to be a while before they get any sales. Even when that happens there is no way in hell it will go that cheap. That's literally half off.


----------



## goobaba

Albake21 said:


> It's going to be a while before they get any sales. Even when that happens there is no way in hell it will go that cheap. That's literally half off.



Yeah I know...


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> It's going to be a while before they get any sales. Even when that happens there is no way in hell it will go that cheap. That's literally half off.



I wish I would have bought when the SD Nazgul/Sentient MK-IIs went on sale for...what was it?...$699 ot $799?


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> I wish I would have bought when the SD Nazgul/Sentient MK-IIs went on sale for...what was it?...$699 ot $799?


I want to say $699, but even $799 is a damn good price.


----------



## Alexlopez

LeviathanKiller said:


> I wish I would have bought when the SD Nazgul/Sentient MK-IIs went on sale for...what was it?...$699 ot $799?


That is when I got my Natural MKII..i paid $745


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Schecter KM-7 MK-III shipped!
Let's hope that top turns out to be a great piece!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Man, I hate FedEx. Was supposed to get the guitar today so I left work early to be able to receive it. They just changed the status to exception - wrong address provided. Yet FedEx has delivered here before and I've also received packages from zZounds at this same exact address which zZounds still has on record (one package being only a week or so ago).

EDIT: Actually, the zZounds package I received was the non-back-ordered part of this same order. There wasn't any reason to have a wrong address exception.  I've got to remember to start calling places I'm going to order from and tell them I want them it shipped via UPS instead of FedEx. I've had way too many issues with them including completely lost packages.


----------



## ImNotAhab

LeviathanKiller said:


> Man, I hate FedEx. Was supposed to get the guitar today so I left work early to be able to receive it. They just changed the status to exception - wrong address provided. Yet FedEx has delivered here before and I've also received packages from zZounds at this same exact address which zZounds still has on record (one package being only a week or so ago).
> 
> EDIT: Actually, the zZounds package I received was the non-back-ordered part of this same order. There wasn't any reason to have a wrong address exception.  I've got to remember to start calling places I'm going to order from and tell them I want them it shipped via UPS instead of FedEx. I've had way too many issues with them including completely lost packages.


That sucks, man. Logistics companies are basically what happens when Satan picks and flicks his dingleberries to the mortal realm.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

ImNotAhab said:


> That sucks, man. Logistics companies are basically what happens when Satan picks and flicks his dingleberries to the mortal realm.



Nah, just FedEx specifically. lol
UPS has been great. I don't think I've ever had any issues with them. At least none so recent to be able to remember. Meanwhile, FedEx has lost a phone, a graphics card, missed and/or changed multiple delivery times/dates for random reasons (not storms or anything), and now just completely lost their mind on what addresses are real or not I guess?

Not too big of a deal other than me needing to take off work early again (will actually probably have to grab it, stick it inside, and then go back to work actually).

Maybe this slight trouble which has befallen will be righted by me getting the most gorgeous specimen that will ever exist of this guitar. One can only hope, right? 

Seriously, you guys better all cross your fingers on this one. Of the pics I've seen from the specimens everyone else has gotten, there's been no bad tops so I'm hoping that trend continues. The only one I didn't like was the first one which was Keith's ironically.


----------



## Mayhew

Just have the package held for pickup at the depot and pick it up when you like or have it redirected to your work. Then post pics.


----------



## Alexlopez

LeviathanKiller said:


> Nah, just FedEx specifically. lol
> UPS has been great. I don't think I've ever had any issues with them. At least none so recent to be able to remember. Meanwhile, FedEx has lost a phone, a graphics card, missed and/or changed multiple delivery times/dates for random reasons (not storms or anything), and now just completely lost their mind on what addresses are real or not I guess?
> 
> Not too big of a deal other than me needing to take off work early again (will actually probably have to grab it, stick it inside, and then go back to work actually).
> 
> Maybe this slight trouble which has befallen will be righted by me getting the most gorgeous specimen that will ever exist of this guitar. One can only hope, right?
> 
> Seriously, you guys better all cross your fingers on this one. Of the pics I've seen from the specimens everyone else has gotten, there's been no bad tops so I'm hoping that trend continues. The only one I didn't like was the first one which was Keith's ironically.



Ha! Man I got worried when I saw the one Keith got and started thinking they might all be trash tops... good thing that hasnt been the case so far..


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Mayhew said:


> Just have the package held for pickup at the depot and pick it up when you like or have it redirected to your work. Then post pics.



They're going to redeliver to my apartment properly this time tomorrow supposedly.
If that doesn't happen, I'll just do the hold at depot thing. If I try it now, it may add a business day though.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Only had a few seconds with it but it feels lighter than the MK-IIs. I'll weigh it when I get home from work. No sharp fret ends. No tool marks although the end of the fretboard above the neck pickup looks like it was cut weird. Wish the finish was glossed instead of satin. It would be much deeper looking. Still looks awesome as it is. It's the refined vicious assassin carved out of the killer brute that was the MK-II. Gone is the blackened half of the headstock. Curves and points here. The back of the guitar is gorgeous as well. I'll have higher definition pictures I take later on and will post them here before I go to review it in a month or so.


----------



## Vyn

LeviathanKiller said:


> Only had a few seconds with it but it feels lighter than the MK-IIs. I'll weigh it when I get home from work. No sharp fret ends. No tool marks although the end of the fretboard above the neck pickup looks like it was cut weird. Wish the finish was glossed instead of satin. It would be much deeper looking. Still looks awesome as it is. It's the refined vicious assassin carved out of the killer brute that was the MK-II. Gone is the blackened half of the headstock. Curves and points here. The back of the guitar is gorgeous as well. I'll have higher definition pictures I take later on and will post them here before I go to review it in a month or so.



I'm not a Schecter guy by any stretch of the imagination but I'd fuck that. Worth the $$$ IMO


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Well this is disappointing. The coating where it meets the top of the board didn't want to adhere at that corner for some reason. It doesn't feel like it would spread farther than the fretboard wood. I'm pretty sure it's some kind of reaction with the fretboard.

Refund, exchange, ask for a discount, or is it acceptable?


----------



## Quiet Coil

LeviathanKiller said:


> Refund, exchange, ask for a discount, or is it acceptable?


Bummer. I’d say send it back for two reasons:
1. That looks like it’s going to crack and flake as it gets played.
2. Getting a big enough discount to make that acceptable is probably more trouble than it’s worth (and you’d still want to touch it up or seal it anyway).

At least you’ve got it in your hands and can decide if it’s worth waiting for (again).


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Bummer. I’d say send it back for two reasons:
> 1. That looks like it’s going to crack and flake as it gets played.
> 2. Getting a big enough discount to make that acceptable is probably more trouble than it’s worth (and you’d still want to touch it up or seal it anyway).
> 
> At least you’ve got it in your hands and can decide if it’s worth waiting for (again).



If I can get a replacement that's acceptable, yeah definitely worth it. The other two guys haven't mentioned this issue so it seems like there are ones out there that are fine. Really sucks to have to send it back. It feels so good and looks great everywhere else.


----------



## Alexlopez

LeviathanKiller said:


> If I can get a replacement that's acceptable, yeah definitely worth it. The other two guys haven't mentioned this issue so it seems like there are ones out there that are fine. Really sucks to have to send it back. It feels so good and looks great everywhere else.


Yea that looks rough... 
mine has no issues but I did talk to them at dcgl beforehand about picking it out.. sent me the “best one”... 
Zzounds doesn’t open up befotecshipping them out I’m sure lol... 
thats my experience anyway.


----------



## itll_be_ok

wurstbrot1984 said:


> View attachment 60305
> View attachment 60306
> One and a half month old KM-7 MKI which came as a replacement for another KM-7 MKI I bought. That's how it arrived at my place.
> 
> I made a post for this on the Schecter Forum on FB. Schecter contacted my dealer in Germany. Who fucked up the replacement in first place by sending me back my guitar which I sent out for replacement after I got 2 emails and 2 phone calls saying they reserved a NEW FRESH one for me. The send me this one in the picture for me to check both KM-7s and keep the better one.
> 
> The sound and feel almost made me forget the fuck ups and I was willing to keep both and pay for both.
> 
> The day before easter I was changing strings and now the fretboard is ccracked and the binding is coming off.
> 
> That's when I decided to make that said post in the forum. I talked to Michael Ciravolo who asured me I will have a proper one from the german distributor. I had some phone calls with the distributor and my dealer. The distributor had no proper models for me to replace mine. I was asking if I could get a white or orange one. BUT the guy said he opened several boxes just to find them all having cracked fretboards and scratches.
> 
> So my dealer called my telling me the distributer will give me a 2018 KM-7 MKII with Keith's Fishmans as a reparation without any additional charges.
> 
> By now I had 4 KM-7s (Lambo, White, 2xTBBS) All have flaws.
> 
> Crooked bindings, fucked up routings, cracking fretboards, off coming bindings.
> 
> I'm so damn worried the MKII 2018 they will send me will be fucked up too.
> 
> 
> What to do?



Is binding in MKI painted or something? In the picture it looks like scratched places are kind of white. Anybody knows?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

itll_be_ok said:


> Is binding in MKI painted or something? In the picture it looks like scratched places are kind of white. Anybody knows?



Yeah, looks like the same issue. Sad to see this happen again. This is my first mistake from Schecter. Hopefully, the last.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Well this is disappointing. The coating where it meets the top of the board didn't want to adhere at that corner for some reason. It doesn't feel like it would spread farther than the fretboard wood. I'm pretty sure it's some kind of reaction with the fretboard.
> 
> Refund, exchange, ask for a discount, or is it acceptable?


Damn that's really too bad. That's a definite exchange for me. If you get a second one like that though, that would be a full refund for me and I'd stay away until they fix these problems. At this price, these guitars should not have these problems.


----------



## cardinal

That makes me sad. Hope you get it worked out.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Really sorry this happened man, what a bummer.



LeviathanKiller said:


> Well this is disappointing. The coating where it meets the top of the board didn't want to adhere at that corner for some reason. It doesn't feel like it would spread farther than the fretboard wood. I'm pretty sure it's some kind of reaction with the fretboard.
> 
> Refund, exchange, ask for a discount, or is it acceptable?


This is what I was afraid of. I assume these are made at WMI factory? I have seen nothing but problems with them and their QC and I am hesitant to ever order anything made in that factory again.

Edit: Also this: Absolutely send back. A brand new guitar should not have anything close to issues like this at any price, let alone this price. Absolutely ridiculous.



Albake21 said:


> Damn that's really too bad. That's a definite exchange for me. If you get a second one like that though, that would be a full refund for me and I'd stay away until they fix these problems. At this price, these guitars should not have these problems.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

This is kind of like Agile in the regards that when you pay more you just get better features, not additional QC.

Really dumb that all of my other KMs were fine but then the most expensive one ends up being a turd. Maybe it's that first batch/run that they do that gets rushed or something and ends up being a bag full of problems. Returning today and should have my replacement sometime in the next few days. If the next one is bad, I MIGHT debate getting another (from a different retailer just in case zZounds got a bad batch), but after that the 3 strikes and you're out is it for me. I'll wait at least a year before I'd think about purchasing one again. All speculation though. We'll see what becomes of attempt #2.

Also, it's kinda stupid that they'll get around to my order for a new one faster than they will the return. I cancelled the new order and just went the exchange route in the end (instead of refund while new one ships) so now it's added on time. Lame

All that said, I can't explain how amazing this guitar feels. The neck is so slick feeling. The woods look amazing. Bridge feels great. The tuners man, so precise. I'll be sorely disappointed to receive another dud.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

LeviathanKiller said:


> This is kind of like Agile in the regards that when you pay more you just get better features, not additional QC.
> 
> Really dumb that all of my other KMs were fine but then the most expensive one ends up being a turd. Maybe it's that first batch/run that they do that gets rushed or something and ends up being a bag full of problems. Returning today and should have my replacement sometime in the next few days. If the next one is bad, I MIGHT debate doing another exchange, but after that the 3 strikes and you're out is it for me. I'll wait at least a year before I think about purchasing one.
> 
> Also, it's kinda stupid that they'll get around to my order for a new one faster than they will the return. I cancelled the new order and just went the exchange route in the end (instead of refund while new one ships) so now it's added on time. Lame



I have no idea what that issue is but it almost looks like someone dragged it across something or dropped it onto something?

Hard to say if it was the builder shop or the dealer shop who is responsible but I did also see another user with dented fretboard so who knows.

I do feel that when something is hot and flying off the shelves the builders become careless because they are being rushed, this helps no one. I feel that was the case with my previous issue with WMI guitars. 

So aside from aesthetic issues, how does this guitar stack up? It still seems like it is going to be a killer guitar once you get one without issues.

$1,700 is very steep man. This angers me, I feel that I am more upset about this than you are haha.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> I have no idea what that issue is but it almost looks like someone dragged it across something or dropped it onto something?
> 
> Hard to say if it was the builder shop or the dealer shop who is responsible but I did also see another user with dented fretboard so who knows.
> 
> I do feel that when something is hot and flying off the shelves the builders become careless because they are being rushed, this helps no one. I feel that was the case with my previous issue with WMI guitars.
> 
> So aside from aesthetic issues, how does this guitar stack up? It still seems like it is going to be a killer guitar once you get one without issues.
> 
> $1,700 is very steep man. This angers me, I feel that I am more upset about this than you are haha.



It was bubbled and then chipped off like that after touching it. Kind of like excess nut glue but I'm pretty sure this was the finish. I just don't understand why the coat of the finish would have been wrapped slightly over the edge onto the fretboard. That's what helped it start chipping on some frets. On others, it was already bubbled up ready to chip and fall off.

It's worth it to try to get a decent one. I love my MK-IIs and this just one-ups everything. It really felt so good in my hands.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> It was bubbled and then chipped off like that after touching it. Kind of like excess nut glue but I'm pretty sure this was the finish. I just don't understand why the coat of the finish would have been wrapped slightly over the edge onto the fretboard. That's what helped it start chipping on some frets. On others, it was already bubbled up ready to chip and fall off.
> 
> It's worth it to try to get a decent one. I love my MK-IIs and this just one-ups everything. It really felt so good in my hands.


Well I hope your next one is a good one. I know how excited you were for these, so hopefully it works out.


----------



## musicman61554

Damn......def a bummer with this batch of guitars. Going to hold off til everything gets fixed.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

musicman61554 said:


> Damn......def a bummer with this batch of guitars. Going to hold off til everything gets fixed.



Not confirmed to be the batch just yet. I'll post back about #2 when I get. Which I should be getting tomorrow actually! If not then, Monday.


----------



## ImNotAhab

LeviathanKiller said:


> Well this is disappointing. The coating where it meets the top of the board didn't want to adhere at that corner for some reason. It doesn't feel like it would spread farther than the fretboard wood. I'm pretty sure it's some kind of reaction with the fretboard.
> 
> Refund, exchange, ask for a discount, or is it acceptable?



If it was me and for the money they are asking, hell no. Not acceptable.


----------



## Zado

Honestly if memory serves right pretty much 90% of first batches in recent years have been like that if not worse, I'm not surprised. It's like at Wmi always need some time to adjust the shot. Send back, get another, if messed up send back, get refund and reporte to Mike Ciravolo.


----------



## mastapimp

Zado said:


> Honestly if memory serves right pretty much 90% of first batches in recent years have been like that if not worse, I'm not surprised. It's like at Wmi always need some time to adjust the shot. Send back, get another, if messed up send back, get refund and reporte to Mike Ciravolo.



Yeah, these first run production imports scare me in that they're probably always rushed and haven't ironed out all the kinks in assembly. Not worth the money to keep it. Just like Zado said, I'd send it back and hope for a better one...if no good, full refund.


----------



## MKII

Man. I been looking at getting a new axe for months. All i can say is the QC control of guitars today is really bad. Like across the board, Jackson, ESP, Ibanez. None are immune.

I been looking at Sweetwater and they suppose to have 55 point inspection, well i see plenty of what imo should have never left the factory in their inventory with pics! Their 55 point inspection is a joke at best apparently. I mean i am super picky, but mostly when buying something new, you have the right to be. 

One thing really annoys me is bridges that aren't aligned correctly, huge pet peeve of mine. Jackson has had this issue for a very long time, but now it's more wide spread. 

Anyway. To the point. I been really interested in one of the KMII or SLS C-7, so i have a question for you guys. Is the Schecter 7 string fretboard width wider than your typical Ibanez 7 for instance? I guess like a 7321 neck? Nut width seems the same, 1.8" or so, but in pics it seems like there is a lot of fret left on either side of the low B and high E string. 

Maybe due to the longer scale, i assume, just now thought of that. I tried the only Schecter 7 string they had at guitar center the other day and it was a Demon 7, just to get a feel for their instruments in general. The fretboard felt HUGE, but also i have not played a 7 in a few years, and then they were 25.5" scale when i did. 

Also, the neck profile was a plank! Jezuz. Way too thin and had high shoulders, basically felt like a piece of plywood, and perhaps the flatness made it feel bigger than it was, but
is that the general "Ultra Thin C" profile that's on the SLS and KMii's? 

Crazily enough, if you watch Keith play, he actually plays like an old blues player with his thumb wrapped almost around the top of the fretboard! Definitely unusual fretting hand position for such a shredder type neck. 

But anyway, yeah, i'm basically asking is the "SLS" profile different than the general Ultra thin C or thin C of the other/or cheaper models? 

My preference on a 7 is or was a Wizard II, or general D shape with a slightly flatted back, middle of the road not too thick not too thin. 

Oh and also. Are the Schecter x Jumbo frets like Legit Extra Jumbo like 6100/Ibanez/Jackson, or more of that not so jumbo jumbo? 

Thanks for any help or opinions, am getting disillusioned and am about to give up and wait another 10 years, but i'll be geriatric by then!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Well dang, it's not arriving until Tuesday.
Funny how you can place a new order through zZounds and get free one-day shipping. If it's a replacement for a messed up piece of gear, 3 days.
I think I'm done doing business with zZounds.


----------



## Hollowway

LeviathanKiller said:


> Well dang, it's not arriving until Tuesday.
> Funny how you can place a new order through zZounds and get free one-day shipping. If it's a replacement for a messed up piece of gear, 3 days.
> I think I'm done doing business with zZounds.



I guess it makes sense to entice new customers, but too many business drop the ball in EXISTING customers. Small time luthiers and shops often get it, but bigger businesses do not. As an existing customer, you’ve proven that you have money, and are willing to spend it on a nice guitar. With them. They should really be courting you. Instead, you’re getting worse customer service than if you’d never done business with them in the past. And, as an existing customer, you’ll probably also be spammed by emails.


----------



## Shask

LeviathanKiller said:


> Yeah, looks like the same issue. Sad to see this happen again. This is my first mistake from Schecter. Hopefully, the last.


I have seen this same issue on PRS guitars, and Kiesel guitars before. There are pictures out there that are very similar, where the finish starts chipping away from the fretboard like that.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

LeviathanKiller said:


> Well dang, it's not arriving until Tuesday.
> Funny how you can place a new order through zZounds and get free one-day shipping. If it's a replacement for a messed up piece of gear, 3 days.
> I think I'm done doing business with zZounds.


Shitty. I have never used them but I think the big retailers are all the same.

TBH without the 0% financing that some of them offer there is no reason to even buy from them IMO. That is the only reason I have a SW card.

I would always prefer to buy a guitar in person so you do not have to deal with the nonsense but those monthly payment plans are glorious.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Torturing myself tonight. Found this video


----------



## LeviathanKiller

The "black burst" variant is getting much love it seems. I haven't seen anyone with one of them as of yet.

Round 2 commences tonight after I pick the MK-III up from FedEx. Wish me luck


----------



## Quiet Coil

LeviathanKiller said:


> The "black burst" variant is getting much love it seems. I haven't seen anyone with one of them as of yet.



The black burst I ordered will hopefully arrive at the shop today (along with the C-7 Elite multiscale I’m pitting it against). If I end up taking the MkIII I might snap some pics, especially if I throw in the zebra Fluence Classic set I picked up.

Good luck on the second one!


----------



## Quiet Coil

Noodling on the black one now. Not blowing my mind, and I’m not crazy about the jack location, but I don’t see any flaws that would make me send it back.

Actually pulling down a MkII to compare, I almost think I prefer the body on that one.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Noodling on the black one now. Not blowing my mind, and I’m not crazy about the jack location, but I don’t see any flaws that would make me send it back.
> 
> Actually pulling down a MkII to compare, I almost think I prefer the body on that one.



Yeah, the jack location was odd
Don't know what spurred that change


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Well I'm thoroughly pissed. #2 is messed up in the same exact way. It isn't _as_ bad as my pics of the first one but now the back of the neck has weird marks/scuffing in the finish and the bridge is scratched up badly as well. This one doesn't even feel as good as the first one did either.

I'm just going to buy something else. I don't know if @Noisy Humbucker was talking about comfort, but I'll say I do prefer the feel of my MK-IIs more.


----------



## Zado

Let your complain reach Schecter, things need to get fixed


----------



## Quiet Coil

Took the black burst home to run through my rig. It’s a beautiful specimen that plays wonderfully... but I like the forearm contour (or lack thereof) even less than Schecter’s standard arch top. 

Hard to let get go of such a beautiful instrument, but if it’s not comfortable to me it wouldn’t stay in my humble collection for long anyway. Going to take it back to the shop, probably swap for a black MkII.


----------



## Albake21

Damn guys... I'm really sorry to hear that. I'm really surprised to hear you think it's less comfortable than the MKII. With the arched top, I would think it would be super comfortable.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Albake21 said:


> Damn guys... I'm really sorry to hear that. I'm really surprised to hear you think it's less comfortable than the MKII. With the arched top, I would think it would be super comfortable.



To each their own. If you’re looking at it I’d definitely say try it out, it just doesn’t float my boat personally.

The top doesn’t have the radius of say an RGA - it’s a lot more subtle and comes to a somewhat abrupt edge. Looks beautiful but with my big ol’ belly my arm sits at an angle where it comes across as sharp.


----------



## Albake21

Noisy Humbucker said:


> To each their own. If you’re looking at it I’d definitely say try it out, it just doesn’t float my boat personally.
> 
> The top doesn’t have the radius of say an RGA - it’s a lot more subtle and comes to a somewhat abrupt edge. Looks beautiful but with my big ol’ belly my arm sits at an angle where it comes across as sharp.


I'm not interested in it anymore after I learned the price, I'm just here to see others happy.... sadly I'm not seeing that. It's too bad to hear that, but I can see what you mean if the arch really is that subtle.


----------



## I play music

Albake21 said:


> I'm not interested in it anymore after I learned the price, I'm just here to see others happy.... sadly I'm not seeing that. It's too bad to hear that, but I can see what you mean if the arch really is that subtle.


EU price apparently is almost the same as for the new KM-II, 1699€ for KM-III, 1649€ for KM-II. But those Fishmans make it 100€ more expensive it seems because the older KM-II goes for 1549€. At least on Thomann. 
Anyways, in that price range it should not have any problems...


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> I'm not interested in it anymore after I learned the price, I'm just here to see others happy.... sadly I'm not seeing that. It's too bad to hear that, but I can see what you mean if the arch really is that subtle.



Yeah, the back end feels thicker and less contoured than the MK-II does. So while the instrument was really thin, it felt thicker.

The jack placement was really weird too. Wasn't a fan of that.

The neck on the first one felt great. But it honestly felt just like my new Solar A1.7 Artist BOP LTD guitar. More of a compliment towards the Solar than a knock on the Schecter but the Solar guitars are cheaper.

If the Solar had stainless steel frets, I would be much happier with it. After getting my first SS fret guitar, I've been hooked on that feature. Keeps the instrument looking great but also makes playing so much easier and smoother because there's basically no drag whatsoever.

-----

Because I bought a new set of pickups I didn't plan on getting, I need yet another guitar. My plan of action is to pick up a Schecter KM-7 MK-I Lambo Orange. Should be plenty of decent ones available. Does anyone know all of the issues I should be aware of with those? Because I'll message the sellers asking about it.

In addition to that I'm either going to grab a Banshee Elite 7 or another cheaper Solar model. I've been eyeing the Ibanez RGDIR7M too. Not sure what I'll pick just yet.

-----



I play music said:


> EU price apparently is almost the same as for the new KM-II, 1699€ for KM-III, 1649€ for KM-II. But those Fishmans make it 100€ more expensive it seems because the older KM-II goes for 1549€. At least on Thomann.
> Anyways, in that price range it should not have any problems...



That's the trick though, the increase in price wasn't routed to paying for better quality in craftsmanship but rather better parts and woods. So, you get what you pay for, but you're not paying for what you think you are.

These issues will be fixed eventually I'm sure. Just sucks for the time being.

Maybe I should order one from another company? None of the other guys have had issues but none of you ordered from zZounds right? zZounds got theirs before Musician's Friend, Sweetwater, and American Musical Supply. Maybe I should try one of those. I'd rather not pay a lump sum so Sweetwater and AMS are my preferred options.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> Yeah, the back end feels thicker and less contoured than the MK-II does. So while the instrument was really thin, it felt thicker.
> 
> The jack placement was really weird too. Wasn't a fan of that.
> 
> The neck on the first one felt great. But it honestly felt just like my new Solar A1.7 Artist BOP LTD guitar. More of a compliment towards the Solar than a knock on the Schecter but the Solar guitars are cheaper.
> 
> If the Solar had stainless steel frets, I would be much happier with it. After getting my first SS fret guitar, I've been hooked on that feature. Keeps the instrument looking great but also makes playing so much easier and smoother because there's basically no drag whatsoever.
> 
> -----
> 
> Because I bought a new set of pickups I didn't plan on getting, I need yet another guitar. My plan of action is to pick up a Schecter KM-7 MK-I Lambo Orange. Should be plenty of decent ones available. Does anyone know all of the issues I should be aware of with those? Because I'll message the sellers asking about it.
> 
> In addition to that I'm either going to grab a Banshee Elite 7 or another cheaper Solar model. I've been eyeing the Ibanez RGDIR7M too. Not sure what I'll pick just yet.
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> 
> That's the trick though, the increase in price wasn't routed to paying for better quality in craftsmanship but rather better parts and woods. So, you get what you pay for, but you're not paying for what you think you are.
> 
> These issues will be fixed eventually I'm sure. Just sucks for the time being.
> 
> Maybe I should order one from another company? None of the other guys have had issues but none of you ordered from zZounds right? zZounds got theirs before Musician's Friend, Sweetwater, and American Musical Supply. Maybe I should try one of those. I'd rather not pay a lump sum so Sweetwater and AMS are my preferred options.


I prefer sweetwater. they take detailed pics of the guitars they're selling, so you can see if there's any visual defects or if it's a meh top.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> I prefer sweetwater. they take detailed pics of the guitars they're selling, so you can see if there's any visual defects or if it's a meh top.


Both have been great tops so far. I just wish they had close up pics of the neck.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Yeah, the back end feels thicker and less contoured than the MK-II does. So while the instrument was really thin, it felt thicker.
> 
> The jack placement was really weird too. Wasn't a fan of that.
> 
> The neck on the first one felt great. But it honestly felt just like my new Solar A1.7 Artist BOP LTD guitar. More of a compliment towards the Solar than a knock on the Schecter but the Solar guitars are cheaper.
> 
> If the Solar had stainless steel frets, I would be much happier with it. After getting my first SS fret guitar, I've been hooked on that feature. Keeps the instrument looking great but also makes playing so much easier and smoother because there's basically no drag whatsoever.
> 
> -----
> 
> Because I bought a new set of pickups I didn't plan on getting, I need yet another guitar. My plan of action is to pick up a Schecter KM-7 MK-I Lambo Orange. Should be plenty of decent ones available. Does anyone know all of the issues I should be aware of with those? Because I'll message the sellers asking about it.
> 
> In addition to that I'm either going to grab a Banshee Elite 7 or another cheaper Solar model. I've been eyeing the Ibanez RGDIR7M too. Not sure what I'll pick just yet.
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> 
> That's the trick though, the increase in price wasn't routed to paying for better quality in craftsmanship but rather better parts and woods. So, you get what you pay for, but you're not paying for what you think you are.
> 
> These issues will be fixed eventually I'm sure. Just sucks for the time being.
> 
> Maybe I should order one from another company? None of the other guys have had issues but none of you ordered from zZounds right? zZounds got theirs before Musician's Friend, Sweetwater, and American Musical Supply. Maybe I should try one of those. I'd rather not pay a lump sum so Sweetwater and AMS are my preferred options.


You could always have the Solar refretted with SS frets if it's a big deal to you. How would you compare the quality of the Solar guitars to these Schecter's? I'm always afraid of Indonesian guitars.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> You could always have the Solar refretted with SS frets if it's a big deal to you. How would you compare the quality of the Solar guitars to these Schecter's? I'm always afraid of Indonesian guitars.



My Solar is perfect. Absolutely perfect

My EverTune equipped model is THICK though. That's just how it is with an EverTune guitar though sadly.


----------



## Quiet Coil

After everything is said and done I’m going to order a passive MkII and stick the Fluence Classic set I bought in it. 

Figure since I’m already going to deface it with a tone pot I might as well have my luthier install a battery box. Still comes out cheaper than buying the MkII that comes stock with the Fluence set (or getting the rechargeable universal pack for that matter).

Won’t be nearly as pretty as the MkIII but should be a comfortable, high-performance machine no less.


----------



## Vyn

LeviathanKiller said:


> Well this is disappointing. The coating where it meets the top of the board didn't want to adhere at that corner for some reason. It doesn't feel like it would spread farther than the fretboard wood. I'm pretty sure it's some kind of reaction with the fretboard.
> 
> Refund, exchange, ask for a discount, or is it acceptable?



Have been thinking about this for a while with all the comments of "This shouldn't happen on a $1700US guitar."

With the price of the wood selection, neck thru construction, SS frets and the pickups themselves are $200-$300US alone, I'm actually surprised they kept it to $1700. Remember, these are relatively low-volume/niche instruments as well which would add to the cost (more volume, cheaper each unit is). My guess as to how they kept it that low would be the amount of QC optional extras were kept to a minimum. They could have up'ed the QC significantly for a shelf price of $2100ea for example but no one would be willing pay that for an import (despite the fact the guys at WMI are actually fucking wizards).


----------



## Quiet Coil

^I agree with all of this. The price tag in this rather unique case does not reflect an elevated quality tier, but rather design, components and materials outside of the norm for your typical Korean made electric.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Where has everyone else gotten their MK-3s at? Pretty sure I'm going to give American Musical Supply's stock a shot and then call it quits. I know one came from Drum City Guitar Land. Maybe they check theirs out before shipping, unlike the other companies.

For $2299 I could get that Axe Palace limited run. Obnoxiously yellow but I could rock it. It's basically getting like a MK-III but paying the extra amount for better QC. lol


----------



## Quiet Coil

LeviathanKiller said:


> Where has everyone else gotten their MK-3s at? Pretty sure I'm going to give American Musical Supply's stock a shot and then call it quits. I know one came from Drum City Guitar Land. Maybe they check theirs out before shipping, unlike the other companies.



Pretty sure AMS and Zzounds share a warehouse, so likely the same stock.

I got mine at Guitar Center for two reasons:
1. They’ve often got promotions for “x months with 0% interest” if you have their Gear Card (24 months for Schecter stuff right now).

2. Since there’s one close to me I have it shipped to the store, then I can inspect before “accepting” it and it also makes returning super easy.

I used to hate GC as the “big box evil empire”, but new management and purchase flexibility have made me a believer. Also doesn’t hurt that I ran into Keith himself there and got to chat briefly about the MkIII.


----------



## cardinal

Vyn said:


> Have been thinking about this for a while with all the comments of "This shouldn't happen on a $1700US guitar."
> 
> With the price of the wood selection, neck thru construction, SS frets and the pickups themselves are $200-$300US alone, I'm actually surprised they kept it to $1700. Remember, these are relatively low-volume/niche instruments as well which would add to the cost (more volume, cheaper each unit is). My guess as to how they kept it that low would be the amount of QC optional extras were kept to a minimum. They could have up'ed the QC significantly for a shelf price of $2100ea for example but no one would be willing pay that for an import (despite the fact the guys at WMI are actually fucking wizards).



But what’s the point of a poorly made expensive guitar made of fancy woods? Everyone can drool over how pretty the neck is under the finish that’s flaking off?


----------



## Quiet Coil

cardinal said:


> But what’s the point of a poorly made expensive guitar made of fancy woods? Everyone can drool over how pretty the neck is under the finish that’s flaking off?



The point is that you have similar chances on much less expensive guitars made in the same factories- especially first runs that are potentially in high demand. The one I got was pristine, just not my taste.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Noisy Humbucker said:


> The point is that you have similar chances on much less expensive guitars made in the same factories- especially first runs that are potentially in high demand. The one I got was pristine, just not my taste.



Send me yours please. 



Noisy Humbucker said:


> Pretty sure AMS and Zzounds share a warehouse, so likely the same stock.
> 
> I got mine at Guitar Center for two reasons:
> 1. They’ve often got promotions for “x months with 0% interest” if you have their Gear Card (24 months for Schecter stuff right now).
> 
> 2. Since there’s one close to me I have it shipped to the store, then I can inspect before “accepting” it and it also makes returning super easy.
> 
> I used to hate GC as the “big box evil empire”, but new management and purchase flexibility have made me a believer. Also doesn’t hurt that I ran into Keith himself there and got to chat briefly about the MkIII.




I may do that then. From some quickle Google searching, it appears you are correct about them using the same warehouses. zZounds, AMS, and SameDayMusic are different sides of the same die.


----------



## cardinal

Noisy Humbucker said:


> The point is that you have similar chances on much less expensive guitars made in the same factories- especially first runs that are potentially in high demand. The one I got was pristine, just not my taste.



I don’t quite understand your post. Are you saying that we should just be comfortable ordering-and-returning until getting one that’s acceptable? I guess that works. It shifts the QC from the factory to the buyers but I suppose the end result is the same. 

Are you saying that the QC on these is no different than on the guitars that cost hundreds less? I get that, but those guitars cost hundreds less. I fall into the camp that doesn’t really ascribe to minute differences with tone woods or construction methods etc.; I just want a basic look and to know that the thing will play well and be durable, so I may just not be the target audience here.


----------



## Quiet Coil

cardinal said:


> I may just not be the target audience here.



I think you nailed it. And I see your point about shifting responsibility, but honestly the same can be true for any mass-produced instrument at nearly any tier.

I’d go so far as to say this is applicable to most goods where craftsmanship is involved (versus just assembly).

I ultimately fall into the camp that will spend less for an instrument that better suits my tastes, but if I dug this $1700 Korean made guitar all around you bet I’d roll the dice a few times until I got a good one. That or talk the shop down from full price if there were a few noticeable flaws that could be balanced out with cash saved.*

*Note that in the case of Guitar Center you can either wheel and deal for a better price and get the default 6-month financing OR get the extended 0% financing, not both. I tried to talk them down on one of the floor model MkII actives they had hanging up to no avail.  Can’t pass up 24 months with no interest right now.


----------



## Vyn

Also, I think @LeviathanKiller 's experience is more a fault on the dealer than the manufacturer - the dealer should have done their own QC and if it wasn't acceptable, sent it back. The local down here opens up everything and if it's not in an acceptable condition it goes back to the distributor/manufacturer. Actually I'm pretty sure the distributor has a level of QCing as well. I can understand the guitar leaving the factory like that but how it got into someone's hands in that condition shows a breakdown of process by a few parties.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Vyn said:


> Also, I think @LeviathanKiller 's experience is more a fault on the dealer than the manufacturer - the dealer should have done their own QC and if it wasn't acceptable, sent it back. The local down here opens up everything and if it's not in an acceptable condition it goes back to the distributor/manufacturer. Actually I'm pretty sure the distributor has a level of QCing as well. I can understand the guitar leaving the factory like that but how it got into someone's hands in that condition shows a breakdown of process by a few parties.



I think this is why DCGL customers have gotten nothing but good ones

I could do the heroic thing and go through every single one zZounds has in stock until they finally say no more. Please go somewhere else. haha OR MAYBE they finally check it out before sending it to me.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Where has everyone else gotten their MK-3s at? Pretty sure I'm going to give American Musical Supply's stock a shot and then call it quits. I know one came from Drum City Guitar Land. Maybe they check theirs out before shipping, unlike the other companies.
> 
> For $2299 I could get that Axe Palace limited run. Obnoxiously yellow but I could rock it. It's basically getting like a MK-III but paying the extra amount for better QC. lol


That's some dedication...


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> That's some dedication...



@Noisy Humbucker said zZounds and AMS share inventory so it's a no go. Guitar Center has them but my credit limit is lower than the price of the guitar so I'm not going to bother. I'm not looking to drop $1700 at once. And the more I think about the duds I got, the more disenchanted I become.
It's a roller-coaster of torment. I love the idea of the MK-III and it's features, but then I get these turds and it just doesn't line up with what I expected nor what other people have gotten even.


----------



## MKII

All the features in the world don't mean jack if a guitar is built like shit.

And i can't really get on with them leaving the factory like that either. It's not that hard to put out a quality product, it takes giving a shit. Ever heard the story about Grover Jackson taking a guitar that was stupidly efed up, like the side dots or something dumb, to a band saw and cutting the neck in half? That shit should never bear the companies name, or see the light of day, if someone simply gives a shit.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

MKII said:


> All the features in the world don't mean jack if the guitar is built like shit.



It wasn't exactly build quality but the finishing touches or finish itself. It wasn't anything structurally messed up like an offset bridge or anything. Doesn't make it any less disappointing but it's a real shame they got SOOOO far with that exact guitar, then they didn't apply the finish correctly and they did something to scratch the bridge. Small mistakes that overall have major consequences.


----------



## MKII

Yeah i'm speaking in general terms, not to this or any company specifically. It's an instrument first and foremost, it could look like it was in a dumpster fire, and still be a great instrument. But once you start paying 1k-1500 dollars, that shit should be pretty tidy. I mean i've had 350 dollar guitars that were perfect.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

MKII said:


> Yeah i'm speaking in general terms, not to this or any company specifically. It's an instrument first and foremost, it could look like it was in a dumpster fire, and still be a great instrument. But once you start paying 1k-1500 dollars, that shit should be pretty tidy. I mean i've had 350 dollar guitars that were perfect.


Not necessarily even because the customer is investing that much but the company is too. That's a big loss of profit when entire batches of these are screwed up


----------



## TacticalBackpack

Completely new to the site, only joined for this thread specifically because I have a MKiii (Black) import model arriving Friday.

Sweetwater has sent me pictures of the guitar prior to shipment and I have to say I'm more than stoked on this axe. Specs are loaded for this price point imo with wood choices rivaling that of Mayones, Skervesen, etc. The neck on this guy has me foaming at the mouth. Holy Jesus. From what I can tell by looking at the pictures the guitar overall is flawless. We'll see how she looks up close and personal though.


----------



## Siggevaio

Noisy Humbucker said:


> I think you nailed it. And I see your point about shifting responsibility, but honestly the same can be true for any mass-produced instrument at nearly any tier.


 Yeah, but how many KM7 do they sell compared to something like a Squier (I have no idea where they are built though)? If a Squier is faulty they will just replace it with a new one at pretty much no cost. Much more is at risk for Schecter when they ship out badly put together guitars since the batches probably aren't that big. If a big percentage of those guitars get sent back and time is spent fixing them, putting them up for sale again in some cases, answering emails regarding the subject etc etc they can just as well pay the workers at WMI for an hour of their time to do a thorough check of the guitar and fix the guitars there and then. 

I always get the feeling that guitar companies that cheap out on QC are just hoping for the best and decide that they will fix it later if people complain. I'm sure a lot of people aren't 100% happy with their guitars but just don't have the time or energy to go through the process of getting it fixed, which (imo) is what guitar companies are hoping for.


----------



## Sogradde

I think at this point it's less "you pay x amount of money more and get better features but mediocre QC" it's more that the guitar(s) @LeviathanKiller received got no QC at all. The finish issue could have been noticed at the factory at the distributor or at the shop but it didn't. That's unacceptable at any price level imho.
The only thing that happens is that customers lose trust in Schecter and that would be quite silly considering how hard they worked to get away from the "cheap stuff" image they had.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

TacticalBackpack said:


> Completely new to the site, only joined for this thread specifically because I have a MKiii (Black) import model arriving Friday.
> 
> Sweetwater has sent me pictures of the guitar prior to shipment and I have to say I'm more than stoked on this axe. Specs are loaded for this price point imo with wood choices rivaling that of Mayones, Skervesen, etc. The neck on this guy has me foaming at the mouth. Holy Jesus. From what I can tell by looking at the pictures the guitar overall is flawless. We'll see how she looks up close and personal though.
> View attachment 64141
> View attachment 64142
> View attachment 64143
> View attachment 64144
> View attachment 64145
> View attachment 64146



Not to be a downer, but it looks like the bass side of the neck past the 12th fret has some of the greyish/white marks that mine had before I ran my fingernail along the edge and everything fell off or chipped. I suggest you do just that when you get it. Run your fingernail or something like a Tortex pick (nothing really hard or damaging, something like you'd use to apply a screen protector) along the corner where the top meets the side of the fretboard. If it bubbles/flakes/chips, return. That finish coming off was as easy as removing dripped candle wax from something and had about the same feel and color.

I really hope you got a good one though.


----------



## Zado

That's why I said "tell to Mike Ciravolo".


----------



## TacticalBackpack

LeviathanKiller said:


> Not to be a downer, but it looks like the bass side of the neck past the 12th fret has some of the greyish/white marks that mine had before I ran my fingernail along the edge and everything fell off or chipped. I suggest you do just that when you get it. Run your fingernail or something like a Tortex pick (nothing really hard or damaging, something like you'd use to apply a screen protector) along the corner where the top meets the side of the fretboard. If it bubbles/flakes/chips, return. That finish coming off was as easy as removing dripped candle wax from something and had about the same feel and color.
> 
> I really hope you got a good one though.



I've noticed that too, but what I'm hoping is that Sweetwater's "55 point evaluation" would have caught anything major like that in the event that Schecter themselves ran little QC on this guy. When I receive it I'll test that for sure and follow up. I'm sorry to hear about yours, man. You'd think for a guitar at this price point they'd be more stringent with what gets put up for sale to ensure people are getting what they pay for and strengthen the company image, but I guess not so much.

In any case, I'm excited/anxious to see how she turned out. That was a good chunk of money to drop.


----------



## icipher

Need some help.

Got my KM7 MKIII last week from Axe Palace. It looks flawless.

They set it up 10-59 in drop A. Tension feels fine and all, but I am having an issue. When i bar the first fret for a power/bar chord, just on the A, E and A strings, it sounds really weird. It's like the low A string won't pull down evenly with the other strings. Like it's too tight, which is silly considering I have a 27' kiesel 7 with the same gauge that doesn't have this issue. It sounds out of tune or not intonated when i bar the first 3 strings on the 1st fret.

Any idea what could be going on here? Will this "break in" or is there something else going on?


----------



## Glades

icipher said:


> Need some help.
> 
> Got my KM7 MKIII last week from Axe Palace. It looks flawless.
> 
> They set it up 10-59 in drop A. Tension feels fine and all, but I am having an issue. When i bar the first fret for a power/bar chord, just on the A, E and A strings, it sounds really weird. It's like the low A string won't pull down evenly with the other strings. Like it's too tight, which is silly considering I have a 27' kiesel 7 with the same gauge that doesn't have this issue. It sounds out of tune or not intonated when i bar the first 3 strings on the 1st fret.
> 
> Any idea what could be going on here? Will this "break in" or is there something else going on?



Are your notes pulling sharp? If so the strings could be sitting too high on the nut. Sometimes they set these things up for lighter gauges.


----------



## MKII

icipher said:


> Need some help.
> 
> Got my KM7 MKIII last week from Axe Palace. It looks flawless.
> 
> They set it up 10-59 in drop A. Tension feels fine and all, but I am having an issue. When i bar the first fret for a power/bar chord, just on the A, E and A strings, it sounds really weird. It's like the low A string won't pull down evenly with the other strings. Like it's too tight, which is silly considering I have a 27' kiesel 7 with the same gauge that doesn't have this issue. It sounds out of tune or not intonated when i bar the first 3 strings on the 1st fret.
> 
> Any idea what could be going on here? Will this "break in" or is there something else going on?


 
Like Glades said, sounds like the slot could be cut shallow, or the nut is high/tall or the nut shelf the nut is glued to itself is not deep enough. A lot of things need to be done right in this area, with any nut really, but especially these.

You could post some pics of the string action from the side - nut to first fret, and facing the nut dead on including first two frets to get an idea, but really you need to get someone knowledgeable to do it, and in particular experience with these type of nuts.


----------



## A-Branger

cardinal said:


> Are you saying that the QC on these is no different than on the guitars that cost hundreds less? I get that, but those guitars cost hundreds less



exactly, hes explaining why this guitar cost more while in theory has the same level of QC than other guitars, you just missed the point. This guitar is same as the other cheap ones you mention, the same..... what makes this guitar more expensive is the extra added fancy woods, hardware and construction methods. That neck alone would drive the price up a lot, plus fishmans ect.

In simple terms (with random numbers), if I order 300 guitars with a 3 piece maple neck the price would be 400$, now if I order the same guitars with a 5 piece wenge/purple heart with mapple inserts, then the price would be 700+$



LeviathanKiller said:


> mine had before I ran my fingernail along the edge and everything fell off or chipped.



soooo whats the story then? (jsut curious), because here we all are blaming the factory because that guitar shouldnt have left the floor chipped like that, nor the store floor either... yet it only chipped while in your hands?, so out of the box guitar was "fine" then?, it only chipped latter?, if so, then I cant blame the factory or store


----------



## LeviathanKiller

A-Branger said:


> soooo whats the story then? (jsut curious), because here we all are blaming the factory because that guitar shouldnt have left the floor chipped like that, nor the store floor either... yet it only chipped while in your hands?, so out of the box guitar was "fine" then?, it only chipped latter?, if so, then I cant blame the factory or store



I had a feeling at some point someone was going to almost imply that I did this.

The only reason I ran my fingernail there was because it had already chipped on a few frets AND was bubbled up everywhere on several AND had greyish-white streaks on the remainder (past the 12th fret) on both sides.

On the 2nd guitar, the BACK of the neck had finish imperfections and the bridge was scratched very badly. There was more to notice on the 2nd guitar than the first although there was still plenty to notice that it should not have been sent out.

The finish was not cured/dried properly. It would have come off in a couple of days of normal playing even if not in just one playing session.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Wow, just wow.

This is the same exact thing that happened to me when I tried to order a WMI guitar. 2 duds, the third my SW inspected himself and said nope, this one is going back.

@TacticalBackpack I hate to say it but SW 55 point inspection is a joke. I honestly think that the inspection is simply taking pictures, especially on a "hot item" that is moving out the door.

Sorry that this happened to you Leviathan. This is absolutely ridiculous IMO. I have completely lost all interest in this guitar. So glad I did not cancel my Charvel order for one of these which I almost did.

TBH I would be hard pressed to even want to order another guitar made at WMI unless it is personally inspected by the dealer legitimately. That GC in person accept option seems pretty awesome tbh.

So everyone has their opinions, Call me a downer or say that I expect to much but I see nothing but issues from WMI these days. For $1,700 this is a complete joke and the guitar should be 100% flawless. To say this is on par with Mayones (I think I saw someone say that) is absolutely ridiculous. It is sad how many of you are willing to eat a shit sandwich and TBH it is consumers like you who allow the companies to get away with this nonsense.

PS @A-Branger Really? Seriously how dare you hahah.


----------



## I play music

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Wow, just wow.
> 
> This is the same exact thing that happened to me when I tried to order a WMI guitar. 2 duds, the third my SW inspected himself and said nope, this one is going back.
> 
> @TacticalBackpack I hate to say it but SW 55 point inspection is a joke. I honestly think that the inspection is simply taking pictures, especially on a "hot item" that is moving out the door.
> 
> Sorry that this happened to you Leviathan. This is absolutely ridiculous IMO. I have completely lost all interest in this guitar. So glad I did not cancel my Charvel order for one of these which I almost did.
> 
> TBH I would be hard pressed to even want to order another guitar made at WMI unless it is personally inspected by the dealer legitimately. That GC in person accept option seems pretty awesome tbh.
> 
> So everyone has their opinions, Call me a downer or say that I expect to much but I see nothing but issues from WMI these days. For $1,700 this is a complete joke and the guitar should be 100% flawless. To say this is on par with Mayones (I think I saw someone say that) is absolutely ridiculous. It is sad how many of you are willing to eat a shit sandwich and TBH it is consumers like you who allow the companies to get away with this nonsense.
> 
> PS @A-Branger Really? Seriously how dare you hahah.


I think guys like Perry Ormsby have hyped that WMI factory way to much and his fanboys now think that it's some magic kitchen that produces only world-class stuff for half the price of everyone else. To the point where they feel offended when someone tells them that a guitar made by WMI was bad.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

I play music said:


> I think guys like Perry Ormsby have hyped that WMI factory way to much and his fanboys now think that it's some magic kitchen that produces only world-class stuff for half the price of everyone else. To the point where they feel offended when someone tells them that a guitar made by WMI was bad.


Demoralization at its finest.

Was talking to a guy on another forum about this and here is my final thought.

You are going to have issues with WMI on any guitar that is being rushed. If you wait to get a model that nobody cares about you will probably be fine.


----------



## Albake21

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Demoralization at its finest.
> 
> Was talking to a guy on another forum about this and here is my final thought.
> 
> You are going to have issues with WMI on any guitar that is being rushed. If you wait to get a model that nobody cares about you will probably be fine.


Pretty much this... when WMI take their time, they make absolutely phenomenal instruments for the money. I'm still always blown away by my PRS Holcomb SE, it's literally my all time favorite sounding guitar and I paid $900 new for it.... Not only that, but it feels pretty damn good for under $1k. WMI is amazing and I fully support their guitars, with that said, they do have QC issues on certain guitars like this one.

Oh also my KM7 MKII... damn that thing was so good!


----------



## Sogradde

I said it about Ibanez and I will say it here: Fancy finishes and exotic woods have no place in lower tier guitars, that should be reserved for the top-of-the-line stuff.
A WMI instrument for $1700 should be a plain looking workhorse with quality hardware and spot on craftsmanship, not a good looking wall ornament with crap QC.


----------



## Albake21

Sogradde said:


> I said it about Ibanez and I will say it here: Fancy finishes and exotic woods have no place in lower tier guitars, that should be reserved for the top-of-the-line stuff.
> A WMI instrument for $1700 should be a plain looking workhorse with quality hardware and spot on craftsmanship, not a good looking wall ornament with crap QC.


Well now you're comparing MII Premiums to MIK which the quality difference between Indonesian and Korean made is pretty large.


----------



## I play music

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> If you wait to get a model that nobody cares about you will probably be fine.


The first KM-I and Banshee Elite models all had some problems with electronics failing after some time. Where those problems ever fixed using higher quality pots or something? 
In this case it's maybe more Schecter's fault I guess because they choose what pots to use I imagine and not WMI.


----------



## kevdes93

I wonder if keith is aware of these issues, i recall when the very first KM models were coming out with issues (pickup routing was the main thing iirc) he was very good about getting people sorted out


----------



## ImNotAhab

kevdes93 said:


> I wonder if keith is aware of these issues, i recall when the very first KM models were coming out with issues (pickup routing was the main thing iirc) he was very good about getting people sorted out



They have to know... First run KMs have always been had some kind of weirdenss. The guitars are a not cookie cutter rehashes so I am sure there are production challenges. It does not excuse shipping crap though. After being through similar jazz before with the KMs i swore to myself i would wait a year or grab one second hand if there was a new KM model i was interested in.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

My WMI Solar beat out my WMI MK-3s. The dealer gets what they pay for from WMI. If they force a rush, they get rushed guitars... some of which have mistakes. I think WMI is great and yeah there's hype but it's been supported by how well they've made many many guitars. Many more great ones than these turds we see show up sometimes.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> My WMI Solar beat out my WMI MK-3s. The dealer gets what they pay for from WMI. If they force a rush, they get rushed guitars... some of which have mistakes. I think WMI is great and yeah there's hype but it's been supported by how well they've made many many guitars. Many more great ones than these turds we see show up sometimes.


I thought Solars were Indonesian?


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

LeviathanKiller said:


> My WMI Solar beat out my WMI MK-3s. The dealer gets what they pay for from WMI. If they force a rush, they get rushed guitars... some of which have mistakes. I think WMI is great and yeah there's hype but it's been supported by how well they've made many many guitars. Many more great ones than these turds we see show up sometimes.


Good point. I guess I should not completely rule them out just because my personal experiences have been bad. Just need to wait a bit I suppose.


----------



## TacticalBackpack

So after sitting down with the guitar for about 2 hours and inspecting every aspect basically with a magnifying glass I can proudly report that she is, in every way, flawless. @LeviathanKiller I did test the marks you pointed out below the 12th fret, no chipping of any kind it just turned out to be the coloration of the wood. SW did an excellent job of making sure this one was on the money. Very happy with my purchase, this one won't be leaving any time soon. Now it's time to annoy the shit out of my neighbors.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> I thought Solars were Indonesian?


Check Ola's vlogs and such where he visits the factory. Not home for a while but anyone else with a Solar can check the back of the headstock. If no one does, I will when I get the chance.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Check Ola's vlogs and such where he visits the factory. Not home for a while but anyone else with a Solar can check the back of the headstock. If no one does, I will when I get the chance.


Uhhh.... yeah. He literally says Jakarta, Indonesia at the start of this factory tour lol.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> Uhhh.... yeah. He literally says Jakarta, Indonesia at the start of this factory tour lol.




Alright then. They did an awesome job. If they are consistent, I would pick them over WMI rather than leave it to chance for something over $1200


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Alright then. They did an awesome job. If they are consistent, I would pick them over WMI rather than leave it to chance for something over $1200


Wow now that's a surprise, awesome to hear though!


----------



## Metropolis

That is a WMI factory too, but in Indonesia and quality control has been very consistent for the price range.


----------



## Albake21

Metropolis said:


> That is a WMI factory too, but in Indonesia and quality control has been very consistent for the price range.


Really? That's interesting, I didn't know they had an Indonesian factory.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> Really? That's interesting, I didn't know they had an Indonesian factory.



Wow, double plot twist


----------



## A-Branger

yeah they have a Indo factory too, in one of Ola's pic you can see the lower PRS SEs around. The staff there has been trained by the same Korean Staff. So ideally guitars "should be the same" (on a perfect world) its jsut the country of build that allows a cheaper price because reasons



LeviathanKiller said:


> I had a feeling at some point someone was going to almost imply that I did this.
> 
> The only reason I ran my fingernail there was because it had already chipped on a few frets AND was bubbled up everywhere on several AND had greyish-white streaks on the remainder (past the 12th fret) on both sides.
> 
> On the 2nd guitar, the BACK of the neck had finish imperfections and the bridge was scratched very badly. There was more to notice on the 2nd guitar than the first although there was still plenty to notice that it should not have been sent out.
> 
> The finish was not cured/dried properly. It would have come off in a couple of days of normal playing even if not in just one playing session.



Thanks for that. I havent fully read the whole tread so wasnt sure what was the exact reason. Maybe fresh at factory it looked right? and it was after shipping that the finish started to crack? donno.... Maybe the fix its a simple "please for the next batch of guitars, let them cure for an extra X minutes, k bye" from Schecter to the factory. Because thats how things work. Hopefully they fix that issue, they are beautiful guitars



Jacksonluvr636 said:


> PS @A-Branger Really? Seriously how dare you hahah.



so what did I do now?   hehhehe


----------



## Sogradde

Albake21 said:


> Well now you're comparing MII Premiums to MIK which the quality difference between Indonesian and Korean made is pretty large.


The idea in both cases is "style over substance" though. I agreed that Ibanez is the bigger offender but I don't think anyone here would be mad over a $1500 MIK KM7 in a single colour finish and a three piece neck when the QC is on point.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Sogradde said:


> The idea in both cases is "style over substance" though. I agreed that Ibanez is the bigger offender but I don't think anyone here would be mad over a $1500 MIK KM7 in a single colour finish and a three piece neck when the QC is on point.



How about $1200? Because that's how much you can pay for the make 1s and 2s and the QC is stable on those now. The mk3 was for people wanting to take a gamble. The reason I'm not rolling for attempt #3 is that I didn't like it enough to overcome the disappointment of the first 2 duds.

I honestly have that the sides and back are natural which means the top is dark, but the sides and back aren't. I also hate this about my SLS C-7.

I found a guitar with comparable specs at a cheaper price that is USA made that I'm probably gonna buy instead. If not, I'm still better off taking a chance with a mk 1 lambo orange at this point. Completely acceptable for me feature wise.


----------



## Zado

Sogradde said:


> t I don't think anyone here would be mad over a $1500 MIK KM7 in a single colour finish and a three piece neck when the QC is on point.


You'd be surprised...


----------



## I play music

LeviathanKiller said:


> How about $1200? Because that's how much you can pay for the make 1s and 2s and the QC is stable on those now.


Have they fixed the low quality electronics on them everyone had problems with?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I play music said:


> Have they fixed the low quality electronics on them everyone had problems with?


I've not had any issues with the three MK-IIs I own and the two MK-IIIs didn't have any electronics issues out of the box either. Only Schecter with that issue was my Apocalypse on the volume knob (which hasn't failed but is scratchy).


----------



## I play music

LeviathanKiller said:


> Only Schecter with that issue was my Apocalypse on the volume knob (which hasn't failed but is scratchy).


Yeah that's the same thing I know from the Banshee Elites and have heard of the KM-Is but I was wondering if this was only the first batches or all of them ;-)
Ah and I think it only ever affected guitars with passive electronics, so obviously your guitars with Fishman pickups not because they use a different pot.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I play music said:


> Yeah that's the same thing I know from the Banshee Elites and have heard of the KM-Is but I was wondering if this was only the first batches or all of them ;-)
> Ah and I think it only ever affected guitars with passive electronics, so obviously your guitars with Fishman pickups not because they use a different pot.


I have two that came with passives and they're good!

The MK-IIs have reached maturity imo
Solid without any issues


----------



## LeviathanKiller

So I'm going to send my MK-III back tomorrow morning. I decided to take a bunch of pics later when I get home for reference purposes as well as of the damage just in case anything goes bad with the return process. *Are there any shots anyone wants to see specifically?* For example, I'm going to take one of the inside of the control cavity and stuff even.


----------



## Alexlopez

LeviathanKiller said:


> So I'm going to send my MK-III back tomorrow morning. I decided to take a bunch of pics later when I get home for reference purposes as well as of the damage just in case anything goes bad with the return process. *Are there any shots anyone wants to see specifically?* For example, I'm going to take one of the inside of the control cavity and stuff even.


Let’s see the top on yours... most I’ve seen have been good tho


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Here's the gallery link
39 pictures total. Some are near duplicates but the focus point or lighting is different to show the grain or whatnot.

Half of these pictures are to show off how beautiful this instrument (or rather model) is and the other half is problems with my specific instance of this model.

Take note of the following issues:

Chipping along the fretboard (this pic, this pic, and this one)
Scratches on the bridge in front of the saddles here (closer to neck than saddles)
Greyish smudge on the back of the neck in the middle of this picture
Something weird going on above the nut (this pic and this pic)
Also, not sure but it seems the saddles are slightly crooked? With this type of bridge, the screw isn't centered going into the saddle, so maybe this is normal?


----------



## LeviathanKiller




----------



## Soya

Looks like standard WMI to me


----------



## mastapimp

LeviathanKiller said:


>


Are the necks waxed? The "chipping" along the side of the fretboard looks like wax sloughing off.


----------



## goobaba

mastapimp said:


> Are the necks waxed? The "chipping" along the side of the fretboard looks like wax sloughing off.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

mastapimp said:


> Are the necks waxed? The "chipping" along the side of the fretboard looks like wax sloughing off.





goobaba said:


> I was thinking the same thing.



I know right? But this is brittle and reveals unfinished wood.
Feels absolutely nasty to play. Not as bad as sharp frets making you bleed but your fingers definitely catch on these rough spots.


----------



## A-Branger

LeviathanKiller said:


> With this type of bridge, the screw isn't centered going into the saddle, so maybe this is normal?



yup. Hipshot makes different types of saddles, more common are the ones who goes in the centre, others are like these were they go on a side. The reason why they go on a side on some bridges is because the strings are bridge mounted. For this bridge, this one was designed to replace the Gibraltar Ibanez on the RGs/RGAs, so they had to go with Ibanez design and where they put the string trough holes, which meant to make the sadles with the screw on a side


----------



## LeviathanKiller

So, last night I talked with Keith Merrow. Sent him my pictures which he then showed to a rep he was with. He forwarded them to production as well. He then told me to email a specific person. Well, I got an email back a little bit ago from a Schecter technician and they're looking into it all. Keith personally said that he's never seen any like mine even direct from WMI before being further QCed and the Schecter rep said something looking like these (my two) would have never left their factory (not sure if WMI or the setup in USA). Keith said it seems like I've just had REALLY REALLY bad luck getting two duds in a row. With my approval (which I of course gave), the Schecter Technician said they're going to ask to take over my return process from zZounds and handle it from here. So it looks like I'll be getting a 3rd specimen exchanged for which will hopefully be free of any defects whatsoever. 

Big shout out, props, kudos to Schecter for working hard to fix things for me and getting on it so extremely quick


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

LeviathanKiller said:


> So, last night I talked with Keith Merrow. Sent him my pictures which he then showed to a rep he was with. He forwarded them to production as well. He then told me to email a specific person. Well, I got an email back a little bit ago from a Schecter technician and they're looking into it all. Keith personally said that he's never seen any like mine even direct from WMI before being further QCed and the Schecter rep said something looking like these (my two) would have never left their factory (not sure if WMI or the setup in USA). Keith said it seems like I've just had REALLY REALLY bad luck getting two duds in a row. With my approval (which I of course gave), the Schecter Technician said they're going to ask to take over my return process from zZounds and handle it from here. So it looks like I'll be getting a 3rd specimen exchanged for which will hopefully be free of any defects whatsoever.
> 
> Big shout out, props, kudos to Schecter for working hard to fix things for me and getting on it so extremely quick



This is what I like to hear, a company taking responsibility and making sure errors (large ones) are fixed. I've heard of Schecter doing this frequently, and even sending parts to customers for free (hipshot saddles, etc.) and I give them kudos for this. There are too many companies nowadays that don't give a damn.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Glad to hear they’re taking care of you Leviathan.

Finally snagged a MK-II today, though it was hard to walk by and see that MK-III I ordered hanging on the wall...

Had to remind myself why I returned it in the first place and keep walking. Such a killer axe the MK-III, just wish it suited my rotund frame a bit better.


----------



## Sogradde

Jeff "no refund" Kiesel should watch this thread.


----------



## AC.Lin

Sogradde said:


> Jeff "no refund" Kiesel should watch this thread.


I'm throwing "likes" at my screen.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Great news man. Prop's to Keith and Schecter for taking care of this.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Digging the zebra Fluence Classic set I dropped in the new MK-II, so there’ll be a Merrow sig set up in the gear for sale thread soon. 

P.S. Don’t reply with an offer or I’ll get in trouble (PM okay though).


----------



## Albake21

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Digging the zebra Fluence Classic set I dropped in the new MK-II, so there’ll be a Merrow sig set up in the gear for sale thread soon.
> 
> P.S. Don’t reply with an offer or I’ll get in trouble (PM okay though).


Where did you put the battery?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Digging the zebra Fluence Classic set I dropped in the new MK-II, so there’ll be a Merrow sig set up in the gear for sale thread soon.
> 
> P.S. Don’t reply with an offer or I’ll get in trouble (PM okay though).



Pics please!
Very curious to see a zebra set in there


----------



## Quiet Coil

Albake21 said:


> Where did you put the battery?


I ended up getting the new Fishman equipped version so the battery box was already there.

I will say that I managed to get a 9V diagonally on its side in the cavity of my MK-I a few years ago with just a slight shave on one of the bumps that protrude into the cavity. It was just for a set of Blackouts though so no push-pull (plus I think I bought a toggle with the poles in a narrow box housing).


----------



## musicman61554

LeviathanKiller said:


> So, last night I talked with Keith Merrow. Sent him my pictures which he then showed to a rep he was with. He forwarded them to production as well. He then told me to email a specific person. Well, I got an email back a little bit ago from a Schecter technician and they're looking into it all. Keith personally said that he's never seen any like mine even direct from WMI before being further QCed and the Schecter rep said something looking like these (my two) would have never left their factory (not sure if WMI or the setup in USA). Keith said it seems like I've just had REALLY REALLY bad luck getting two duds in a row. With my approval (which I of course gave), the Schecter Technician said they're going to ask to take over my return process from zZounds and handle it from here. So it looks like I'll be getting a 3rd specimen exchanged for which will hopefully be free of any defects whatsoever.
> 
> Big shout out, props, kudos to Schecter for working hard to fix things for me and getting on it so extremely quick



Thats badass.


----------



## Quiet Coil

LeviathanKiller said:


> Pics please!
> Very curious to see a zebra set in there


No points for picture quality, but here's a snap-






Trying to fit in with the rest of the fam (in a poorly lit room)-





Zebra goes well enough with the maple binding. Still not as pretty as the MK-III but feels and sounds great. Now to rewire the push-pull to coil split and install a Free-way toggle for voice switching AND pickup selection.

P.S. Fluence Merrow set is in the Gear for Sale section now.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Noisy Humbucker said:


> No points for picture quality, but here's a snap-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to fit in with the rest of the fam (in a poorly lit room)-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra goes well enough with the maple binding. Still not as pretty as the MK-III but feels and sounds great. Now to rewire the push-pull to coil split and install a Free-way toggle for voice switching AND pickup selection.
> 
> P.S. Fluence Merrow set is in the Gear for Sale section now.


I don't often like zebra sets but that looks really good in yours. Really good.


----------



## Zado

Thats why I told you guys to report things to Ciravolo. He deeply cares about this kind of stuff.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Noisy Humbucker said:


> No points for picture quality, but here's a snap-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to fit in with the rest of the fam (in a poorly lit room)-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra goes well enough with the maple binding. Still not as pretty as the MK-III but feels and sounds great. Now to rewire the push-pull to coil split and install a Free-way toggle for voice switching AND pickup selection.
> 
> P.S. Fluence Merrow set is in the Gear for Sale section now.





Noisy Humbucker said:


> No points for picture quality, but here's a snap-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to fit in with the rest of the fam (in a poorly lit room)-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra goes well enough with the maple binding. Still not as pretty as the MK-III but feels and sounds great. Now to rewire the push-pull to coil split and install a Free-way toggle for voice switching AND pickup selection.
> 
> P.S. Fluence Merrow set is in the Gear for Sale section now.




Zebras work suprisingly well in that.

Nice rug dude.


----------



## Albake21

Noisy Humbucker said:


> No points for picture quality, but here's a snap-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to fit in with the rest of the fam (in a poorly lit room)-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra goes well enough with the maple binding. Still not as pretty as the MK-III but feels and sounds great. Now to rewire the push-pull to coil split and install a Free-way toggle for voice switching AND pickup selection.
> 
> P.S. Fluence Merrow set is in the Gear for Sale section now.


Seriously I've never liked zebra pickups, but damn they look nice in the MKII!


----------



## Quiet Coil

Dineley said:


> Zebras work suprisingly well in that.
> 
> Nice rug dude.



IKEA baby!


----------



## Albake21

MKIII Standard Prototype on the right 

Looks to have a non hipshot bridge and a different toggle switch. This will definitely be cheaper!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I'm going to have to wait on my next purchase. The teaser in the Schecter thread and now this gorgeous thing?!
Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Albake21

Random question. Does anyone know how thick the flamed maple veneer is on the MKII? I want to know how possible it would be to remove the matte/tung oil finish on a natural one and stain it a different color. I'm afraid I might sand right through the flamed maple veneer.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Albake21 said:


> Random question. Does anyone know how thick the flamed maple veneer is on the MKII? I want to know how possible it would be to remove the matte/tung oil finish on a natural one and stain it a different color. I'm afraid I might sand right through the flamed maple veneer.


probably only a couple of mm thick at best. most veneers aren't very thick. if you're going to do that, just take your time and work slowly, don't use too aggressive of a grit.


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> probably only a couple of mm thick at best. most veneers aren't very thick. if you're going to do that, just take your time and work slowly, don't use too aggressive of a grit.


Hmmm this might be a future project then. Any recommendations on what to use to sand? Any specific grit or maybe steel wool?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Albake21 said:


> Hmmm this might be a future project then. Any recommendations on what to use to sand? Any specific grit or maybe steel wool?


when I refinished my strandberg I hand sanded the top starting with 80/100 grit (but I had to get rid of the industrial poly clear coat, not oil which is easier to sand off). I'd say try a 200 grit no load 3M (or some other decent no load paper) if you're working by hand, and then go down if needed (it shouldn't take too long so be careful). Once you get through the sealer/oil and onto bare wood, work up to at least 800 grit before applying any stain, since that will minimize the presence of any bigger scratches. Also, sand with the grain (which in the case of the mkii means from the horns to the bottom of the body) that will also minimize random scratches that are hard to remove. Once you get the wood relatively smooth, apply some denatured alchohol to the wood to better see any scratches, fix as needed. It doesn't take much sanding to get to a smooth usable finish. I'd recommend getting a flat piece of wood to use as a sanding block so your hands don't get tired from holding the paper.


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> when I refinished my strandberg I hand sanded the top starting with 80/100 grit (but I had to get rid of the industrial poly clear coat, not oil which is easier to sand off). I'd say try a 200 grit no load 3M (or some other decent no load paper) if you're working by hand, and then go down if needed (it shouldn't take too long so be careful). Once you get through the sealer/oil and onto bare wood, work up to at least 800 grit before applying any stain, since that will minimize the presence of any bigger scratches. Also, sand with the grain (which in the case of the mkii means from the horns to the bottom of the body) that will also minimize random scratches that are hard to remove. Once you get the wood relatively smooth, apply some denatured alchohol to the wood to better see any scratches, fix as needed. It doesn't take much sanding to get to a smooth usable finish. I'd recommend getting a flat piece of wood to use as a sanding block so your hands don't get tired from holding the paper.


This is perfect, thanks dude!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## AC.Lin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



I like the guy and his attention to details, I even watch his videos, but god I can't stand his playing or tone.
Everything sounds meh in his hands.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

My Keith Merrow MK-III is finally on its way to me from Schecter (passed through zZounds).


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> My Keith Merrow MK-III is finally on its way to me from Schecter (passed through zZounds).


Well at least this one sounds like it will be flawless then.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> Well at least this one sounds like it will be flawless then.



That's what I'm hoping. Surely Schecter themselves wouldn't pass along a dud.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Got my replacement just now (specimen #3)

Honestly...it looks like it _had_ the same issue but they fixed it up in California. (So to reply to my post above, they did not pass along a dud, just a semi-dud. lol)

+ My bridge isn't scratched to bits this time which is nice.
+ There's no abnormal markings in the finish. (Just the usual speck or so that every production guitar I own has had)
- I have a fairly big (roughly 5mm) tool mark on the board in the first fret _that was filled in_ but is still noticeable.
- The edges of the fretboard where I had chipping issues on my previous 2 have spots where the finish is more/less reflective/textured (kind of like someone use a Sharpie on it if that makes sense) than the rest of the neck leading me to believe that there were chips/bubbling here but they fixed the issue and then sent it to me. Either that or the Korean factory just left these hints of work.
- The nut or excess glue was sticking out of the treble side it appears and so they filed it (or most of it at least). There's now a small ridge of the excess left in the finish a bit below the nut and that end of the nut looks completely unpolished. You can _tell _that it was filed. It's better than the nut or glue actually sticking out, but it doesn't look as good if it had been a perfect fit from then start of course.
- There's about half of the filler missing from the treble side where the 13th fret was put (the one that divides frets 13 and 14). This is pretty minor, I think my Solar had this on a fret even and I consider that guitar absolute perfection since the fretwork was otherwise immaculate and very well polished.
- Bad voice switch. Switching into voice 3 requires a wiggle. For some reason, it'll switch to voice 2 instead if I don't. I just need to replace this switch when I can. This shouldn't have made it out from Cali like this. It's a cheap part and it was easy to notice. Just fix it.
- As I was writing this I noticed a cloudy spot and sure enough a little bit of that clear coat came off right at the edge where the side of the fretboard meets the top of the fretboard. It doesn't peel off all the way into the side this time though. It was just a very thin strip of excess finish but I am surprised to see this at all though since it was the main issue that started this entire horror story.
All in all there's only one issue that bothers because I can't easily fix it and it's not something I normally see and that's the tool mark on the fretboard in the first fret. 

All of these things I could accept without complaints from a distributor. I do plan on keeping this one unless some major flaw comes to my attention but I am definitely disappointed this came from Schecter themselves like this especially when special attention was supposed to be applied. It's obvious they or the factory noticed some mistakes and fixed them but still other mistakes were let through. At least I have the guitar now a month and a half, three deliveries, two returns, and several emails and messages later. Just a shame it's exactly what I expected to get prior to all of that hassle and nothing more. Not flawless as one would hope.

On the flip side of things, since everything above in this post is quite negative...

*THIS THING PLAYS AMAZINGLY*

The tuners are so accurate. Seriously, I want every guitar I own to have these. The knurled knobs make so much sense. Why in the world would you make tuners with a slippery finish when you're supposed to be accurately tuning your guitar?
The neck feels really really good and is quite gorgeous
I swear the Fishman KM set sounds better in this MK-III Artist than it does in my MK-II. The MK-II was just a smidge boomy (acceptable, I'm just being really picky here) but the MK-III Artist is perfectly balanced. Also, I FINALLY have access to the third voicing!
I won't be taking the Fishman KM set out of this guitar but will instead remove the set from my MK-II. Makes more sense that way anyway since I don't have access to the 3rd voice on the MK-II unless I mod it.

I said before that I didn't like or that I was at least iffy about the jack placement. I am changing my stance on that. My cable stays out of the way much better now. Also, the crater-like plate the jack is in makes it really easy to find and plug into.
The bridge basically feels like it's not even there. I don't think I'd notice it all if it weren't for the fact that it's colder than the body because of it being metal.
I got another gorgeous top. The first one was alright but #2 and #3 were even better. No complaints here.
This is one heck of a guitar if you get one that you can actually enjoy (unlike my first two). I still believe the MK-IIs to be more "solid" though. There's just less to worry about being screwed up on them regarding the finish, the fretboard binding on the MK-IIs hide the insertion points whereas the MK-III Artists don't have binding so you can see the slots when light is cast upon them in the right way, and it's easier to look past any of the other little issues that are common to mass production when the MK-IIs are priced lower.

All of the increase in price of the MK-III Artist went to features, not quality. The MK-IIs have what I consider the perfect ratio of quality to features. Quality guitars sold at this price ($1700 USD) will have less features. The MK-III is a feature guitar so it's very unique where it sits at in the market I think. Definitely not for everyone. So far I'm very happy with this guitar but I don't think I'll purchase something in this category again. I'll either go higher in price to have both quality and features or I'll stick with what I've gotten in the past which was good quality and cheaper but also less features (Solar being the main competitor here now that they've begun featuring stainless steel frets on some models).

Anyway, glad this crap is over with (hopefully, time will tell lol). I'm sure what I've said here will probably turn some people away from buying one of these. I hate to do that but it's bound to happen since not everyone values what the KM-7 MK-III Artist is as much as I do and the issues I brought to light are definitely real and possible to encounter right now (I'm sure things will be fixed later after the first couple of batches as always). I'd be happy to know that what I've said anywhere about the MK-III Artist has convinced someone to buy it. My advice to them would be to buy from Axe Palace (join the AP Club on Facebook, thank me later) as a first choice or Drum City Guitar Land as second choice. Any issues will be better handled through them based upon my experience with poor handling from a generic distributor (zZounds in my case). If you're wanting to get a guitar around this price or cheaper and the MK-III Artist is _one of your options_, then it probably isn't for you. It has a very unique set of specs imo that are normally only found in much more expensive guitars so if those specs are what you're after and this is your budget, it's going to be your only option rather than one of many.


Crappy cellphone picture for now. I'll take some nice ones later on.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

As long as youre happy with it. I wouldn't be and im definitely turned off by this experience of yours. I used to want one really bad, I still kind of do but there's no way im dropping $1,700 on a guitar that's pretty much guaranteed to have issues.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> As long as youre happy with it. I wouldn't be and im definitely turned off by this experience of yours. I used to want one really bad, I still kind of do but there's no way im dropping $1,700 on a guitar that's pretty much guaranteed to have issues.



Yeah, I sent Schecter another email. I really want this guitar but dang. I think about looking past the issues and then I remember I paid less for other models they make and the quality is better on those. I'll let you guys know the outcome.


----------



## Quiet Coil

I still get hung up on returning the near-perfect black burst MK-III, such a looker. But then I remember the MK-II I exchanged it for is no slouch either (now with cream-tipped Free-way toggle)!


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Yeah, I sent Schecter another email. I really want this guitar but dang. I think about looking past the issues and then I remember I paid less for other models they make and the quality is better on those. I'll let you guys know the outcome.


This is exactly my problem. With these problems at that price point, how much is worth that new body shape? I can go grab an MKII and those things have been flawless, absolutely stunning for the price. I think if you really like that guitar more than the MKII's you should keep it. After all this trouble, I think it should be worth it to you. Especially since you already have two MKII's.


----------



## Soya

LeviathanKiller said:


> Got my replacement just now (specimen #3)
> 
> Honestly...it looks like it _had_ the same issue but they fixed it up in California. (So to reply to my post above, they did not pass along a dud, just a semi-dud. lol)
> 
> + My bridge isn't scratched to bits this time which is nice.
> + There's no abnormal markings in the finish. (Just the usual speck or so that every production guitar I own has had)
> - I have a fairly big (roughly 5mm) tool mark on the board in the first fret _that was filled in_ but is still noticeable.
> - The edges of the fretboard where I had chipping issues on my previous 2 have spots where the finish is more/less reflective/textured (kind of like someone use a Sharpie on it if that makes sense) than the rest of the neck leading me to believe that there were chips/bubbling here but they fixed the issue and then sent it to me. Either that or the Korean factory just left these hints of work.
> - The nut or excess glue was sticking out of the treble side it appears and so they filed it (or most of it at least). There's now a small ridge of the excess left in the finish a bit below the nut and that end of the nut looks completely unpolished. You can _tell _that it was filed. It's better than the nut or glue actually sticking out, but it doesn't look as good if it had been a perfect fit from then start of course.
> - There's about half of the filler missing from the treble side where the 13th fret was put (the one that divides frets 13 and 14). This is pretty minor, I think my Solar had this on a fret even and I consider that guitar absolute perfection since the fretwork was otherwise immaculate and very well polished.
> - Bad voice switch. Switching into voice 3 requires a wiggle. For some reason, it'll switch to voice 2 instead if I don't. I just need to replace this switch when I can. This shouldn't have made it out from Cali like this. It's a cheap part and it was easy to notice. Just fix it.
> - As I was writing this I noticed a cloudy spot and sure enough a little bit of that clear coat came off right at the edge where the side of the fretboard meets the top of the fretboard. It doesn't peel off all the way into the side this time though. It was just a very thin strip of excess finish but I am surprised to see this at all though since it was the main issue that started this entire horror story.
> All in all there's only one issue that bothers because I can't easily fix it and it's not something I normally see and that's the tool mark on the fretboard in the first fret.
> 
> All of these things I could accept without complaints from a distributor. I do plan on keeping this one unless some major flaw comes to my attention but I am definitely disappointed this came from Schecter themselves like this especially when special attention was supposed to be applied. It's obvious they or the factory noticed some mistakes and fixed them but still other mistakes were let through. At least I have the guitar now a month and a half, three deliveries, two returns, and several emails and messages later. Just a shame it's exactly what I expected to get prior to all of that hassle and nothing more. Not flawless as one would hope.
> 
> On the flip side of things, since everything above in this post is quite negative...
> 
> *THIS THING PLAYS AMAZINGLY*
> 
> The tuners are so accurate. Seriously, I want every guitar I own to have these. The knurled knobs make so much sense. Why in the world would you make tuners with a slippery finish when you're supposed to be accurately tuning your guitar?
> The neck feels really really good and is quite gorgeous
> I swear the Fishman KM set sounds better in this MK-III Artist than it does in my MK-II. The MK-II was just a smidge boomy (acceptable, I'm just being really picky here) but the MK-III Artist is perfectly balanced. Also, I FINALLY have access to the third voicing!
> I won't be taking the Fishman KM set out of this guitar but will instead remove the set from my MK-II. Makes more sense that way anyway since I don't have access to the 3rd voice on the MK-II unless I mod it.
> 
> I said before that I didn't like or that I was at least iffy about the jack placement. I am changing my stance on that. My cable stays out of the way much better now. Also, the crater-like plate the jack is in makes it really easy to find and plug into.
> The bridge basically feels like it's not even there. I don't think I'd notice it all if it weren't for the fact that it's colder than the body because of it being metal.
> I got another gorgeous top. The first one was alright but #2 and #3 were even better. No complaints here.
> This is one heck of a guitar if you get one that you can actually enjoy (unlike my first two). I still believe the MK-IIs to be more "solid" though. There's just less to worry about being screwed up on them regarding the finish, the fretboard binding on the MK-IIs hide the insertion points whereas the MK-III Artists don't have binding so you can see the slots when light is cast upon them in the right way, and it's easier to look past any of the other little issues that are common to mass production when the MK-IIs are priced lower.
> 
> All of the increase in price of the MK-III Artist went to features, not quality. The MK-IIs have what I consider the perfect ratio of quality to features. Quality guitars sold at this price ($1700 USD) will have less features. The MK-III is a feature guitar so it's very unique where it sits at in the market I think. Definitely not for everyone. So far I'm very happy with this guitar but I don't think I'll purchase something in this category again. I'll either go higher in price to have both quality and features or I'll stick with what I've gotten in the past which was good quality and cheaper but also less features (Solar being the main competitor here now that they've begun featuring stainless steel frets on some models).
> 
> Anyway, glad this crap is over with (hopefully, time will tell lol). I'm sure what I've said here will probably turn some people away from buying one of these. I hate to do that but it's bound to happen since not everyone values what the KM-7 MK-III Artist is as much as I do and the issues I brought to light are definitely real and possible to encounter right now (I'm sure things will be fixed later after the first couple of batches as always). I'd be happy to know that what I've said anywhere about the MK-III Artist has convinced someone to buy it. My advice to them would be to buy from Axe Palace (join the AP Club on Facebook, thank me later) as a first choice or Drum City Guitar Land as second choice. Any issues will be better handled through them based upon my experience with poor handling from a generic distributor (zZounds in my case). If you're wanting to get a guitar around this price or cheaper and the MK-III Artist is _one of your options_, then it probably isn't for you. It has a very unique set of specs imo that are normally only found in much more expensive guitars so if those specs are what you're after and this is your budget, it's going to be your only option rather than one of many.
> 
> 
> Crappy cellphone picture for now. I'll take some nice ones later on.



Can you post pictures of the issues?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Soya said:


> Can you post pictures of the issues?


Yeah, it'll be late tomorrow before I can but I already planned on taking pics just in case Schecter asks for them.

Here's some low quality pictures of two of the issues


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Crap, I forgot to take pics. I'll try to get them tonight.

Does anyone here with hands-on experience know how the Banshee Elite 7 and Keith Merrow 7 necks compare? Specs on the Schecter website give the same measurements and neck profile but I've seen websites have errors before so I just want to confirm.

I've not gotten a reply yet from Schecter at all this week so I think I may just give up on the MK-III and invest in two cheaper guitars that amount to about the same price. There's honestly nothing they could do to fix this situation unless I got the guitar's price knocked down to $1250 or lower. These issues are worse than B-stocks that I've seen.


----------



## mastapimp

LeviathanKiller said:


> Crap, I forgot to take pics. I'll try to get them tonight.
> 
> Does anyone here with hands-on experience know how the Banshee Elite 7 and Keith Merrow 7 necks compare? Specs on the Schecter website give the same measurements and neck profile but I've seen websites have errors before so I just want to confirm.
> 
> I've not gotten a reply yet from Schecter at all this week so I think I may just give up on the MK-III and invest in two cheaper guitars that amount to about the same price. There's honestly nothing they could do to fix this situation unless I got the guitar's price knocked down to $1250 or lower. These issues are worse than B-stocks that I've seen.



You've had some bad luck with these, but I really doubt they'll knock $450 off (roughly 25% of the total price) for those minor imperfections. I'd send it back and move on if it's still bothering you.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

mastapimp said:


> You've had some bad luck with these, but I really doubt they'll knock $450 off (roughly 25% of the total price) for those minor imperfections. I'd send it back and move on if it's still bothering you.



They knocked off ~$300 for B-stocks on the regular for cheaper models and those were in better condition than this even (that's my reasoning behind the amount) but there's just so much wrong that it would be more profitable for them to receive it back I'm sure. Even then, it would still "haunt" me whenever I'm playing it. It really sours the connection with the instrument.

I'm done with the MK-III Artist. Maybe I'll prove myself to be a hypocrite in the far future but as of right now I don't ever plan on purchasing one of these ever again.


----------



## Alexlopez

LeviathanKiller said:


> They knocked off ~$300 for B-stocks on the regular for cheaper models and those were in better condition than this even (that's my reasoning behind the amount) but there's just so much wrong that it would be more profitable for them to receive it back I'm sure. Even then, it would still "haunt" me whenever I'm playing it. It really sours the connection with the instrument.
> 
> I'm done with the MK-III Artist. Maybe I'll prove myself to be a hypocrite in the far future but as of right now I don't ever plan on purchasing one of these ever again.



Man.. that sucks.. 
mine is absolutely perfect.. 
After reading your posts I went and put my mkiii under a microscope to look for issues...
The only thing I don’t like is the finish of the pick up... lol 
Wish they looked more like Duncan’s hahah
Seriously tho... It’s just flawless.....

Order from Drum City Guitarland guys...
Apparently they get all the good ones.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I've been forgetting to get those pics. Just got them now. Sorry for the delay
Probably not the easiest to notice in these pics especially since you need to get the right angle to get the effect that you do in person but anyway...


----------



## sloanthebone

I picked up one of these 2 weeks ago and it had the same finish peeling as seen in the pics here but it was on the lower string side between the 16th and 22 fret. It was going to have to go back anyway because it was damaged in shipping. The head stock point was smashed in because it seemed to have been stack upside down while FedEx was shipping it.

I will say I thought the guitar was awesome. The review from LeviathanKiller was spot on. It felt great, it played great and I absolutely loved the bridge. It was so comfortable to rest your hand on it. I liked it so much I may give the USA studio version a try when they are available. Once they get the finishing issue squared away, this will be a great guitar.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Still no reply from Schecter
Not impressed

It doesn't matter regarding the guitar anymore though, sent it off yesterday to join the other mistakes I received lol


----------



## Sogradde

LeviathanKiller said:


> Still no reply from Schecter
> Not impressed
> 
> It doesn't matter regarding the guitar anymore though, sent it off yesterday to join the other mistakes I received lol


Couldn't see the pics for some reason but man, you've got some bad luck. 
I'll forever have a soft spot for Schecter in my heart and eventually I'll go and buy another one but this is a bit of a turn off.

"Get a used prestige"?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Sogradde said:


> Couldn't see the pics for some reason but man, you've got some bad luck.
> I'll forever have a soft spot for Schecter in my heart and eventually I'll go and buy another one but this is a bit of a turn off.
> 
> "Get a used prestige"?



Easy advice is just "Get a used any.other.model"
Seriously, I have three MK-2s that are just fine. I've never had to send a single Schecter back for reasons like this until I encountered the MK-3.


----------



## Rawkmann

LeviathanKiller said:


> *THIS THING PLAYS AMAZINGLY *



Just keep it and play that thing!


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

LeviathanKiller said:


> Still no reply from Schecter
> Not impressed
> 
> It doesn't matter regarding the guitar anymore though, sent it off yesterday to join the other mistakes I received lol


This is recent?

As in you contacted Schecter about getting 2 bad guitars. They said they will guarantee one without flaws . New guitar has flaws and now they won't reply?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> This is recent?
> 
> As in you contacted Schecter about getting 2 bad guitars. They said they will guarantee one without flaws . New guitar has flaws and now they won't reply?



Yup
My first email to Schecter about the 2nd one being messed up was replied to in like a day or so I believe.
This most recent email about the 3rd one (directly from them) hasn't been replied to in 7 business days so far. They've had all of last week Mon-Fri and then Mon and Tue of this week. This 3rd one is a bigger deal than the first email even SINCE THIS CAME FROM THEM.

EDIT: Yeah, just checked the email. I sent the first email at 12:17 am, I received an email later that day at 6 something. So, 18 hours for a response to my first email about the zZounds shipped guitar and now no response to my 2nd email in 7 business days about the guitar from Schecter themselves...

They picked up the ball and then dropped it would seem.

I'm tempted to reach out to Keith Merrow again but I don't feel he should have to deal with any of this really. It's not his brand, he's just the "design" artist. It has and will have a negative impact on sales of his guitar though.

I don't even have the guitar anymore and I don't know what they would be willing to do to make it up to me. They didn't do anything "extra" with the one they sent last time to make up for the 2 duds and all of the hassle involved then so I don't see why they'd care after I returned this one. I'm pretty convinced they wanted to just put a guitar in my hands to shut my mouth. The only that would have happened was if they had put a decent one in my hands which they've been incapable of doing via distributor and via themselves. I'm pretty disappointed with everything involved (zZounds, Schecter, and the MK-3) and am debating making a NGD thread for this with the whole story as well as putting up pics and the story on my Instagram. I hate seeing people in the comments on MK-3 pics talking about how they're going to save up the money needed for a MK-3 because it's so awesome. The truth is, it's not.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Yup
> My first email to Schecter about the 2nd one being messed up was replied to in like a day or so I believe.
> This most recent email about the 3rd one (directly from them) hasn't been replied to in 7 business days so far. They've had all of last week Mon-Fri and then Mon and Tue of this week. This 3rd one is a bigger deal than the first email even SINCE IT CAME FROM THEM.


Damn... yeah now that's shitty. I would avoid these MIK MKIIIs like the plague until they get a new batch. Honestly man, if you have the money and you really like the guitar, I would look into getting the USA model. It's going to be flawless and will be miles better in quality and sound.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> Damn... yeah now that's shitty. I would avoid these MIK MKIIIs like the plague until they get a new batch. Honestly man, if you have the money and you really like the guitar, I would look into getting the USA model. It's going to be flawless and will be miles better in quality and sound.



I edited my post a lot just now. I'm definitely turned off by the entire brand at this point but the custom shop I'd differentiate from the rest enough to be happy buying from them. I'm just not interested in the US model at this time though.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Such a bad deal man.

I wouldn't contact Keith. It's his name on there but I'm guessing there isn't anything more he can do than he had already done.

He may even see this thread. I have no idea how many have sold but things like this will absolutely hurt sales. As I said before I wanted one really really bad but now, no thanks. Not worth the risk or hassle. Ill wait a year and get one used.

Edit: I would also not feel bad at all posting about a negative experience. I feel people should always post reviews that are honest. Weather good or bad. If they happen to be bad that is giving the company an opportunity to fix their issues moving forward.


----------



## Zado

Unfortunately Schecter customer support is a bit lacking at times. Maybe they are busy as heck for the incoming (...) NAMM, no idea, but sometimes I also wonder why they have a facebook profile/page if they never reply to questions asked by fans and potential customers there. I mean yeah, there are some "gimme a free guitar"-like comments, and those surely do not reserve any reply, but when some serious questions are asked, you HAVE to give a proper answer if you're a serious brand. Same for their Instagram page, pure showing off apparently. And it hurts saying that, cause I like the brand as you might know.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Zado said:


> Unfortunately Schecter customer support is a bit lacking at times. Maybe they are busy as heck for the incoming (...) NAMM, no idea, but sometimes I also wonder why they have a facebook profile/page if they never reply to questions asked by fans and potential customers there. I mean yeah, there are some "gimme a free guitar"-like comments, and those surely do not reserve any reply, but when some serious questions are asked, you HAVE to give a proper answer if you're a serious brand. Same for their Instagram page, pure showing off apparently. And it hurts saying that, cause I like the brand as you might know.


Yeah NAMM is a super busy time. But as big as Schecter is? I could understand if it was a smaller company around NAMM time but if you are a large company I would hope you have some employees who could handle these things during the busy times.


----------



## Zado

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Yeah NAMM is a super busy time. But as big as Schecter is? I could understand if it was a smaller company around NAMM time but if you are a large company I would hope you have some employees who could handle these things during the busy times.


Dunno what to say, big brands have to deal with big numbers, sure, sounds obvious, but maybe they have some problems with employees or something? No idea really


----------



## LeviathanKiller

This arrived today.
In better condition than any of my MK-3s I might add. Lol

I decided to go backwards in models






I feel like the Nazgul sounds better on this than it did my MK-2s. I just had a MK-2 with a Nazgul in it a week or so ago so the sound is still pretty fresh in my mind.


----------



## Mullet

Wow!! Some bad luck in this thread coupled with really crap quality control and shoddy workmanship. 

That orange Mk2 looks awesome! Glad you were able get a degree of closure on the whole debacle.


----------



## Seabeast2000

LeviathanKiller said:


> This arrived today.
> In better condition than any of my MK-3s I might add. Lol
> 
> I decided to go backwards in models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like the Nazgul sounds better on this than it did my MK-2s. I just had a MK-2 with a Nazgul in it a week or so ago so the sound is still pretty fresh in my mind.


Love that orange.
Random question. Do you think I could fit a covered pup in the bridge of my mk1?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

The906 said:


> Love that orange.
> Random question. Do you think I could fit a covered pup in the bridge of my mk1?



Yup, there's some extra room around the edges of this covered Nazgul
What are you thinking about putting in?


----------



## Seabeast2000

LeviathanKiller said:


> Yup, there's some extra room around the edges of this covered Nazgul
> What are you thinking about putting in?



sweet. I came across one of these.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

The906 said:


> sweet. I came across one of these.



Nope. That's a soapbar. You'd have to route the existing routes out more if I'm correct.

These are covered pickups BUT they still have tabs. Those don't since the casing extends over where the tabs would normally be. This means the route that is in the KM7 now would need to be extended out on each side where right now you only have a divot on each side to accommodate just tabs.


----------



## Seabeast2000

LeviathanKiller said:


> Nope. That's a soapbar. You'd have to route the existing routes out more if I'm correct.
> 
> These are covered pickups BUT they still have tabs. Those don't since the casing extends over where the tabs would normally be. This means the route that is in the KM7 now would need to be extended out on each side where right now you only have a divot on each side to accommodate just tabs.


Ahh, total miss. Thanks.


----------



## TheGreatSchmidt

I'm joining the KM-7 club! If anyone else is trying to go backwards with the models too, I just found Musician's Friend has the KM-7 in Satin Transparent White on sale for $699 new. 

(sorry for no link, I'm generally a lurker here so I can't include one, but I'm sure you all know how MF works)


----------



## Voron

Got a KM7 MkIII for a test. Here is the first short video:


"In deep" review comes next week-end I think


----------



## jovima69

Would tuning a KM-7 UP to C ruin the neck, or would a truss rod adjustment be necessary? I'm down a six string currently... Thanks for the input.


----------



## Sogradde

jovima69 said:


> Would tuning a KM-7 UP to C ruin the neck, or would a truss rod adjustment be necessary? I'm down a six string currently... Thanks for the input.


Why not tune the upper 6 strings down to C and the low B to whatever to dj0nt™ or just have fun with it™? You'll have a hard time finding a string thin enough to tune the highest string to A or beyond.
Also it takes a lot to legitimately ruin a neck these days. I'd wager you'd rather break the strings than the neck with all those reinforcements and laminated woods. Unless the neck is warped from an improper drying process or you spin the truss rod like a roasted pig, your guitar's neck will probably outlive you.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

jovima69 said:


> Would tuning a KM-7 UP to C ruin the neck, or would a truss rod adjustment be necessary? I'm down a six string currently... Thanks for the input.



It's only one semi-tone, you'll be fine. And as another said, necks are so reinforced these days you'd probably have to _try _to actually effect it. Tune up and adjust the setup as needed, considering it's only one semi-tone, it likely won't need much, if anything at all. Maybe a thinner gauge string.


----------



## Voron

jovima69 said:


> Would tuning a KM-7 UP to C ruin the neck, or would a truss rod adjustment be necessary? I'm down a six string currently... Thanks for the input.


Keith in early days used this running on his Bernie Rico 7 strings  It will be fine, and maybe without trussed adjustment. Use the set of 9 instead of 10th and it will do the job perfectly!


----------



## jovima69

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## gunch

Damn I was kind of excited about the prospect of a mk III 6 as a cheaper option to a Duvell but now I'm not so sure (Assuming if Schecter even does an import mk III 6)


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Hey guys, the MK-IIs are still one of my favorite (if not #1) production models out there for under $1500 new.

Musician's Friend is having a sale on the natural finish one at the moment (link here). Description says it's the Nazgul/Sentient set form Seymour Duncan but so does the $1455 one which must come with Keith's Fishman set at that price. Anyway, I'd grab one of these if I didn't already have 3.  

Now is a good time to grab one if you don't want to take chances on a used one.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

I'm monitoring SW site almost daily waiting for these to become available. Here's one that just popped up, but I think it still has the same issue that @LeviathanKiller reported, see screenshots below. Kind of a bummer as I really like the burl top on this one.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I'm monitoring SW site almost daily waiting for these to become available. Here's one that just popped up, but I think it still has the same issue that @LeviathanKiller reported, see screenshots below. Kind of a bummer as I really like the burl top on this one.


Holy cow
Sure enough, you can see it on there in their own pictures! lol

I know I "liked" your post but dang is that disappointing. I'm glad I didn't keep playing the return game.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

The serial number indicates it's probably from a July batch. I hope the newer ones will not have this issue.


----------



## skmanga

sucks having to look this deep into a companies production runs and serial numbers to find the needle in a haystack 
My Km7 mk2, was pretty solid as far as I can tell, and i do love playing it. But this seems like a common issue, what is less common is an import guitar series that ALWAYS knocks it out the park.
WMI has consistent, consistency issues it seems.


----------



## Metropolis

Makes me think have you all held the same guitar? Probably not... This one has too very nasty fretboard edge around 24th-15th frets.


----------



## Albake21

Metropolis said:


> Makes me think have you all held the same guitar? Probably not... This one has too very nasty fretboard edge around 24th-15th frets.



It is kinda strange how all of them have such similar problems, like it really is the same guitar circulating around.


----------



## skmanga

same weak link in their chain.

Doesn't this also go wayyy back to those Lambo colored Mk1's wit the sustainer neck pickup? Pretty sure they had shit binding on the fret board edges.
I had an ESP LTD for a bit that came from South Korea with all sorts of issues, one of the major being abused fret board edges.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Did this happen with the MK-IIs?

@Albake21 On a serious note, I have the serial numbers of 2 of the 3 messed up ones I received and that Sweetwater one is not one of them. 

One of the two serial numbers I had issue with was W18071053. I can't find the other right now. That's pretty close in number to the Sweetwater one though.



ekulggats said:


> You say 'only' amp modeling with the AX8, does that mean it lacks elsewhere? and Is the amp modeling the same level of the axe rack units?
> 
> How well would either fare with basic recording functions? I envision myself just using the tone from the unit, running straight into an interface into my daw to track, I don't need any computer controllability really.
> 
> I have had decent time using an axe fx II XL and was very pleased with the sound quality, how would the helix and ax8 stack up?





Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> The serial number indicates it's probably from a July batch. I hope the newer ones will not have this issue.









Metropolis said:


> Makes me think have you all held the same guitar? Probably not... This one has too very nasty fretboard edge around 24th-15th frets.




You'll also notice how the finish has a pulled up ridge behind the nut in that video too just like one of mine did. Freakin' ugly as crap


----------



## MisterRinger

Hi All. 

Long time lurker. 

For whatever reason, the thread search function keeps bombing out on me. Has anyone mentioned body thickness between the 3 generations?

Seriously considering an MKIII, but the MKI body was just a little too thick for me (wish these things had a forearm contour, but I know that's not Keith's thing  ). Any chance the MKIII is a bit thinner?


----------



## Indigo Shinigami

MisterRinger said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Long time lurker.
> 
> For whatever reason, the thread search function keeps bombing out on me. Has anyone mentioned body thickness between the 3 generations?
> 
> Seriously considering an MKIII, but the MKI body was just a little too thick for me (wish these things had a forearm contour, but I know that's not Keith's thing  ). Any chance the MKIII is a bit thinner?


Well considering they physically couldn't recess the back plate from the body being too thin, I'd say so. The middle is regularly sized, but the wings taper down.

Why not go with the MKII, seeing as it does have a nice forearm contour?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

MisterRinger said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Long time lurker.
> 
> For whatever reason, the thread search function keeps bombing out on me. Has anyone mentioned body thickness between the 3 generations?
> 
> Seriously considering an MKIII, but the MKI body was just a little too thick for me (wish these things had a forearm contour, but I know that's not Keith's thing  ). Any chance the MKIII is a bit thinner?





Indigo Shinigami said:


> Well considering they physically couldn't recess the back plate from the body being too thin, I'd say so. The middle is regularly sized, but the wings taper down.
> 
> Why not go with the MKII, seeing as it does have a nice forearm contour?



That and the fact that the 3 copies of the MK-III that I got were absolute garbage. Since returning all 3, I've seen and even bought several guitars that are nicer for even lower cost. At that price, just buy a Kiesel. If you want really nice, $300 more gets you into Aviator custom territory or one of several other decent builders. Skervesen opened a run not too long ago that was about $2.5k including shipping. There's way too many other nice guitars out there to consider going after this MK-III given how pathetic Schecter is about getting decent copies out on the market. I spoke with them personally after Keith connected me with them and the copy they sent was the same but they tried to cover the chipping finish up. I was VERY avid about getting a MK-III but I spent 3 months (after all the time I spent waiting on my pre-order) only to get copy after copy with the same chipping issues and other miscellaneous crap that several of my Agile guitars don't even have (which are nearly a third of cost of the MK-3!).

My KM-7 MK-1 and my three KM-7 MK-2s I love to death. Great guitars. They'd be my last to sell out of my entire collection right now. You can find them SEVERAL used for $600-$800 on Reverb.

If you want to take chances though, first read the past pages and see the specific issues I had on mine so you know what to look for when you get yours.

As far as the body thicknesses go, the MK-1 is the thickest. the MK-2 and MK-3 are basically the same but the edges are thinned out giving the illusion that it's overall thinner. Not the case. To me, they felt basically the exact same. In fact, I found the MK-2 to be more comfortable actually.


----------



## yellowv

skmanga said:


> same weak link in their chain.
> 
> Doesn't this also go wayyy back to those Lambo colored Mk1's wit the sustainer neck pickup? Pretty sure they had shit binding on the fret board edges.
> I had an ESP LTD for a bit that came from South Korea with all sorts of issues, one of the major being abused fret board edges.



I tried 2 of those and the binding was cracked all up and down the neck. The second was worse than the first. Shame because they were cool guitars.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

yellowv said:


> I tried 2 of those and the binding was cracked all up and down the neck. The second was worse than the first. Shame because they were cool guitars.


When you say cracked, what did it look like? I've noticed the carbon fiber ones all are attached weird. Nothing is peeling or anything, but it's not a clean edge.


----------



## yellowv

img hosting


----------



## LeviathanKiller

yellowv said:


> img hosting



Yuuuuuuup, my Hellraiser Hybrid PT-7 and my KM-7 MK-I in Lambo Orange are just like that. Every single one of the carbon fiber binding ones I've seen are just like that. While it may not look clean, at least it isn't chipping off or anything like the MK-III was. lol

I wonder if that carbon fiber binding being like that is actually a problem. I've accepted it as normal actually.


----------



## yellowv

It looked like shit and it had big enough gaps in spaces that you could get a fingernail under it and chip it off if you wanted to.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

yellowv said:


> It looked like shit and it had big enough gaps in spaces that you could get a fingernail under it and chip it off if you wanted to.



Ohh, mine aren't like that


----------



## cip 123

New Merrow is up 

http://www.schecterguitars.com/guit...km-7-mk-iii-standard-trans-black-burst-detail


----------



## Anquished

cip 123 said:


> New Merrow is up
> 
> http://www.schecterguitars.com/guit...km-7-mk-iii-standard-trans-black-burst-detail



The Trans Black Burst is much better looking than the burl! Awesome.

Also noticed the Stealth Grey has predator inlays, not sure if I like them.


----------



## ImNotAhab

cip 123 said:


> New Merrow is up
> 
> http://www.schecterguitars.com/guit...km-7-mk-iii-standard-trans-black-burst-detail



I wonder will the cheaper Indonesians end up being better quality or at least have less issues than the Koreans? He also posted on FB a grey version with the predator inlay:


----------



## NotQuiteWes

Been lurking on this thread for a while now trying to keep up with the artist series. Also have been checking Sweetwater's inventory religiously. While I am not super concerned with the neck blemishes, although I should. I am extremely hung up on the tuners not being entirely straight on the headstock. I don't understand how this is missed. If you look at every model in their inventory, you'll see it.


----------



## Albake21

NotQuiteWes said:


> Been lurking on this thread for a while now trying to keep up with the artist series. Also have been checking Sweetwater's inventory religiously. While I am not super concerned with the neck blemishes, although I should. I am extremely hung up on the tuners not being entirely straight on the headstock. I don't understand how this is missed. If you look at every model in their inventory, you'll see it.


Whoa you're right, one of them is extremely off. Realistically it shouldn't make a difference, but I know I couldn't unsee it.


----------



## NotQuiteWes

Albake21 said:


> Whoa you're right, one of them is extremely off. Realistically it shouldn't make a difference, but I know I couldn't unsee it.


Yeah it's really bothering me. Like it needs to be either straight or follow the profile of the headstock. I really want one of these but it seems like an uphill battle for great QC.


----------



## Slaeyer

ImNotAhab said:


> I wonder will the cheaper Indonesians end up being better quality or at least have less issues than the Koreans? He also posted on FB a grey version with the predator inlay:



I had a look at the Schecter's website and I'm not sure what to think about the painted neck. 
Otherwise this looks to be an awesome guitar.


----------



## jkoch

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on a KM6 MkII with the Merrow Fishmans, but wanted to get some opinions first. This guitar will be in D standard and Drop C, and primarily used for metal but I need it to be kind of versatile as well. I play a lot of stuff like KSE and Gojira, which I'm sure it will do just fine and I also need it to be able to do Ghost, Volbeat, and some hair metal type songs that are in D. I want passable cleans as well. 

Do you think I'd be happy with the KM6 MkII? There's not one locally for me to try.


----------



## Albake21

jkoch said:


> I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on a KM6 MkII with the Merrow Fishmans, but wanted to get some opinions first. This guitar will be in D standard and Drop C, and primarily used for metal but I need it to be kind of versatile as well. I play a lot of stuff like KSE and Gojira, which I'm sure it will do just fine and I also need it to be able to do Ghost, Volbeat, and some hair metal type songs that are in D. I want passable cleans as well.
> 
> Do you think I'd be happy with the KM6 MkII? There's not one locally for me to try.


Which KM6 are you looking at, the newer updated one with the Fishmans or the older one with the Seymour Duncan Nazgul/Sentient set?


----------



## jkoch

Albake21 said:


> Which KM6 are you looking at, the newer updated one with the Fishmans or the older one with the Seymour Duncan Nazgul/Sentient set?



Fishmans


----------



## Albake21

jkoch said:


> Fishmans


Then I say absolutely, you can do a lot with those Fishmans. Even with the SDs, but even more so with the Fishmans. I'm sure you'll love it. The KM6 and KM7 are one of the most comfortable guitars I've ever played. Add the Fishmans and you have a pretty well rounded guitar.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

I'm still happy with my KM7 MK1 after 4 years. Yes, the pot and switch are terrible (I still have to wiggle mine) and binding is off but it feels and plays nice.

I still need to switch out the pot and switch. 

Should I go in there and re-solder everything or just purchase a new pot and switch?


----------



## Albake21

CovertSovietBear said:


> I'm still happy with my KM7 MK1 after 4 years. Yes, the pot and switch are terrible (I still have to wiggle mine) and binding is off but it feels and plays nice.
> 
> I still need to switch out the pot and switch.
> 
> Should I go in there and re-solder everything or just purchase a new pot and switch?


Probably better off just buying a new pot. I'm pretty sure the switch is fine, I don't remember others replacing those at all, just the pot.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CovertSovietBear said:


> I'm still happy with my KM7 MK1 after 4 years. Yes, the pot and switch are terrible (I still have to wiggle mine) and binding is off but it feels and plays nice.
> 
> I still need to switch out the pot and switch.
> 
> Should I go in there and re-solder everything or just purchase a new pot and switch?


try spraying all the connections with deoxit or contact cleaner first. then if you still have probs, resolder the connections to the pot/switch. if you still have probs after that, then replace the parts.


----------



## bastardbullet

CovertSovietBear said:


> I'm still happy with my KM7 MK1 after 4 years. Yes, the pot and switch are terrible (I still have to wiggle mine) and binding is off but it feels and plays nice.
> 
> I still need to switch out the pot and switch.
> 
> Should I go in there and re-solder everything or just purchase a new pot and switch?



Oh, Same here. I have the black burst MK1 without any binding or fretting issues but with exactly the same faulty electronics. Also, i’ve had a weird sustain problem for a couple weeks which was caused by a cracked upper nut. At least it didn’t come with a set of microphonic nazgul/sentient pickups which was another nightmarish challange of the first batch of MK1’s. After all the electronics replacements and a new nut, it’s sill an outstanding gear both for it’s design and components.

Just swap out all that sh*tty crap and go for dimarzio, dunlop or switchcraft pots & swithes. They will all do the justice.


----------



## Freyr

CovertSovietBear said:


> I'm still happy with my KM7 MK1 after 4 years. Yes, the pot and switch are terrible (I still have to wiggle mine) and binding is off but it feels and plays nice.
> 
> I still need to switch out the pot and switch.
> 
> Should I go in there and re-solder everything or just purchase a new pot and switch?



I ended up fixing the switch, and replacing the pot w/ a nice bourns push pull. Also had the microphonic pickup issue, so ended up re-soldering everything when I replaced the pickups... the solder job that was in it was in mine was pretty poor, so it might be worth doing anyhow if yours is similarly wired.

But yeah, even after all those problems, still love how the guitar plays! That green MKIII is pretty tempting ...


----------



## MisterRinger

I pulled the trigger (well traded for) on a KM7 MKIII

I will say that the quality issues are definitely there. Overspray on the horn. Binding isn't peeling, but has a few cracks running through it. Hoping since I don't gig it will hold up well.

That said, the tuners, bridge, pickups (holy fuck the pickups), the neck (other than the binding), fretwork, and finish are outstanding.

If they'd have got the QC right this would have been a bargain at 1700 bucks. It really does play like a 2k guitar.

Thankfully with the trade of another guitar I had bought used, I didn't come out 1700 in the hole. For the price I got it I am satisfied, but totally understand why anyone who bought this new would be really pissed off.

I wish they put the fishmans in the Indo's that are coming out and just charged 1049 for them. That'd be the sweet spot if you ask me. The body is so thin and comfortable. Feels way better than the old MKI I had (which was still great, but a little too thick bodied for me).

Also of note, the guy I got it from said it came new from sweetwater to him. 

It feels like someone tried to sand down the overspray to make it less noticable and for some reason the low B tuning peg was obviously drilled out. The seller said he hadn't touched it other than playing it. Obviously anecdotal, and you hear great things about sweetwater all the time. But it really looks like they polished up a return and sent it to him as new.


----------



## Indigo Shinigami

MisterRinger said:


> I pulled the trigger (well traded for) on a KM7 MKIII
> 
> I will say that the quality issues are definitely there. Overspray on the horn. Binding isn't peeling, but has a few cracks running through it. Hoping since I don't gig it will hold up well.
> 
> That said, the tuners, bridge, pickups (holy fuck the pickups), the neck (other than the binding), fretwork, and finish are outstanding.
> 
> If they'd have got the QC right this would have been a bargain at 1700 bucks. It really does play like a 2k guitar.
> 
> Thankfully with the trade of another guitar I had bought used, I didn't come out 1700 in the hole. For the price I got it I am satisfied, but totally understand why anyone who bought this new would be really pissed off.
> 
> I wish they put the fishmans in the Indo's that are coming out and just charged 1049 for them. That'd be the sweet spot if you ask me. The body is so thin and comfortable. Feels way better than the old MKI I had (which was still great, but a little too thick bodied for me).
> 
> Also of note, the guy I got it from said it came new from sweetwater to him.
> 
> It feels like someone tried to sand down the overspray to make it less noticable and for some reason the low B tuning peg was obviously drilled out. The seller said he hadn't touched it other than playing it. Obviously anecdotal, and you hear great things about sweetwater all the time. But it really looks like they polished up a return and sent it to him as new.


Well looks like I wasn't the only one to get one recently, although mine is the probably rare MK-III with actually good QC.

I went to a small shop not too far from me to try out some of the 7 string Schecters they had, namely the MK-II/III with Fishmans.

Looked at the MK-II, felt fine, but the top was practically a plain maple top in black, so I wasn't a fan.

...Speaking of fan, I tried the multiscale C-7 Elite too. Not my cup of tea either.

Tried the MK-III, which was as good as others have said it was in terms of playability, and had a much more favorable finish than the MK-II imo. But the big thing was checking to see if the guitar had the same issues that this forum already pointed out, since it was from the July run...

To my surprise, it didn't. No finish flaking on the fretboard and no finish creeping on the headstock. Sweet.

Put it on layaway, on sale no less, and finally picked it up today. It was still in tune from when I played it a couple months ago actually.

With it also being a repair shop, maybe they saw the issues long before I got there and fixed it. Who knows. All I know is that I'm fortunate enough to be fully content with mine.


----------



## NotQuiteWes

So I just received a KM7 MKII Friday while I must say it feels great to play, I'm on the fence about returning it. I have 3 issues, two I can honestly look past, the third is pretty much a deal breaker.

The first is one of the string ferrules not pushed all the way into the body, which I figure can be fixed so non issue. Second is the fret board binding finish is creeping on bass side of the neck near the nut. Looks ugly but for a well performing instrument, I can look past it again.

The third issue I noticed when I changed strings. Granted the strings on it weren't terrible but they just didn't feel great. Strung it with a 59-10 set, which I know isn't his spec. Anyway now I have an obnoxious buzz on the open low B. I know it has something to do with the nut not the action.

Just kinda disappointed I feel like I have to make so many concessions for a $1400+ guitar. What do you guys think? I mean the nut is a selling point of the guitar.


----------



## oversteve

That might be the case if the nut was slotted for a heavier gauge string. 
Or it might need some truss rod adjustment, since you went for a thinner gauge of strings as I understand


----------



## NotQuiteWes

oversteve said:


> That might be the case if the nut was slotted for a heavier gauge string.
> Or it might need some truss rod adjustment, since you went for a thinner gauge of strings as I understand


Yeah I suppose that's true. It's just strange drop A has no buzz. Idk I'm about to just take it to a tech. Set everything up and push on that ferrule.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

NotQuiteWes said:


> So I just received a KM7 MKII Friday while I must say it feels great to play, I'm on the fence about returning it. I have 3 issues, two I can honestly look past, the third is pretty much a deal breaker.
> 
> The first is one of the string ferrules not pushed all the way into the body, which I figure can be fixed so non issue. Second is the fret board binding finish is creeping on bass side of the neck near the nut. Looks ugly but for a well performing instrument, I can look past it again.
> 
> The third issue I noticed when I changed strings. Granted the strings on it weren't terrible but they just didn't feel great. Strung it with a 59-10 set, which I know isn't his spec. Anyway now I have an obnoxious buzz on the open low B. I know it has something to do with the nut not the action.
> 
> Just kinda disappointed I feel like I have to make so many concessions for a $1400+ guitar. What do you guys think? I mean the nut is a selling point of the guitar.



I believe that's an easy replacement honestly. I'd wait for others to chime in though who've actually done such a thing since I haven't.


----------



## NotQuiteWes

That's very true, I'm going to go ahead and try an EB .10-.62 set and see if that corrects it. Alternatively, I've already sourced the right tusq nut if that's needed.

Despite all the bad, I really do like the guitar, frets, neck, pickups. And that's coming from owning single cut guitars almost exclusively.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

NotQuiteWes said:


> That's very true, I'm going to go ahead and try an EB .10-.62 set and see if that corrects it. Alternatively, I've already sourced the right tusq nut if that's needed.
> 
> Despite all the bad, I really do like the guitar, frets, neck, pickups. And that's coming from owning single cut guitars almost exclusively.



Yeah all of mine were great playing guitars. They felt amazing.


----------



## bastardbullet

NotQuiteWes said:


> That's very true, I'm going to go ahead and try an EB .10-.62 set and see if that corrects it. Alternatively, I've already sourced the right tusq nut if that's needed.
> 
> Despite all the bad, I really do like the guitar, frets, neck, pickups. And that's coming from owning single cut guitars almost exclusively.



Ernie ball 10-62 cobalt will do the work. I use the same set on my mk1 in A standard tuning. No buzzing, no weird intonation nightmares, simply flawless.


----------



## stinkoman

Does anybody know where I might be able to get a replacement back plate for the electronics for a KM7 I? Schecter says they don't sell parts and had no luck on ebay or reverb.


----------



## Albake21

stinkoman said:


> Does anybody know where I might be able to get a replacement back plate for the electronics for a KM7 I? Schecter says they don't sell parts and had no luck on ebay or reverb.


You might have to make one yourself. It's too niche of a model to find a replacement.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

stinkoman said:


> Does anybody know where I might be able to get a replacement back plate for the electronics for a KM7 I? Schecter says they don't sell parts and had no luck on ebay or reverb.





Albake21 said:


> You might have to make one yourself. It's too niche of a model to find a replacement.



Yep, buy a blank sheet of the material and cut it to size. It's up to you to make it as nice and fitting as you can so take your time. Also, foil shield the back of it. Cheap foil tape can be bought from Amazon.


----------



## NotQuiteWes

stinkoman said:


> Does anybody know where I might be able to get a replacement back plate for the electronics for a KM7 I? Schecter says they don't sell parts and had no luck on ebay or reverb.


If someone has a compass the dimensions should be pretty easy.


----------



## I play music

stinkoman said:


> Does anybody know where I might be able to get a replacement back plate for the electronics for a KM7 I? Schecter says they don't sell parts and had no luck on ebay or reverb.


What happened to yours?


----------



## stinkoman

I play music said:


> What happened to yours?


I managed to get a used one for $400 but it was missing that back plate.


----------



## Albake21

stinkoman said:


> I managed to get a used one for $400 but it was missing that back plate.


Sounds definitely worth it to me. Although I wonder how someone loses a backplate.


----------



## Albake21

Oh my......


----------



## cardinal

I like that type of burst/fade thing. Saito guitars (and I’m sure others) has been doing it a while and it looks cool to me.


----------



## cip 123

Definitely a cool take on a burst. Though it will obviously be a bit hit or miss for some.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You know, it just hit me.

Keith definitely isnt Schecter's biggest name. That's probably Syn Gates.

Yet Keith has the widest ranged, most varied series in the artist lineup. 3 different models, each one having a 6 or 7 string option, and one of them has 3 different price ranges (Indo, Korea, USA custom). EDIT: Also, one of them has several special edition versions, with the limited edition colors and FR-S versions. 

I don't know why that's so mind blowing to me.


----------



## Quiet Coil

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Keith definitely isnt Schecter's biggest name. That's probably Syn Gates.
> 
> Yet Keith has the widest ranged, most varied series in the artist lineup.



I daresay he had a big influence on the brand as a whole, helping them find their post-gaudy-butt/goth-metal identity.

Nothing against gaudy-butt/goth-metal, but it kept them pigeonholed for quite some time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Noisy Humbucker said:


> I daresay he had a big influence on the brand as a whole, helping them find their post-gaudy-butt-metal identity.
> 
> Nothing against gaudy-butt-metal, but it kept them pigeonholed for quite some time.



I think I remember Keith talking about it? About how he kinda gave some consulting regarding their normal production line?


----------



## Quiet Coil

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think I remember Keith talking about it? About how he kinda gave some consulting regarding their normal production line?



The KM-7 MKI was kind of a milestone on this board. It felt like we finally had a seven spec’d by “one of us”. In my mind it brought Schecter from being a legitimate player in the ERG market to becoming a _serious contender_.


----------



## possumkiller

Yeah. I remember the days of diamond series schecters being made specifically for 13 year old goth and emo kids and being sold exclusively at hot topic hanging next to pewter skull and pentagram necklaces. Keith saved it from that and helped turn it into a line with something for everyone.


----------



## Albake21

I've always looked at the KM series as less of a signature line and more of just a series within Schecter's catalogue. Kinda like the Banshee series.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> I've always looked at the KM series as less of a signature line and more of just a series within Schecter's catalogue. Kinda like the Banshee series.



Yeah, it's almost like a guitar company within a guitar company.
If Keith ever broke away and started his own brand...dang
We'd get another killer brand of guitars. Schecter (imo) would be left as only half of what it is now though.


----------



## NotQuiteWes

Okay, so I went to a heavier gauge B, still some buzz. I think I've deduced that it's not the nut, rather the saddle causing it. Anyone have a similar issue?


----------



## Zado

Noisy Humbucker said:


> The KM-7 MKI was kind of a milestone on this board. It felt like we finally had a seven spec’d by “one of us”. In my mind it brought Schecter from being a legitimate player in the ERG market to becoming a _serious contender_.


I also remember when Mike Ciravolo asked me to do sort of a poll here asking what'd be the best possible price friendly 7 string we could think of, with all features, details and stuff....unfortunately it was about the time the first KM-7 came out, so everyone replied "the KM-7" and he felt pissed like hell


----------



## KnightBrolaire

zado is now a confirmed schecter spy/shill


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


> I also remember when Mike Ciravolo asked me to do sort of a poll here asking what'd be the best possible price friendly 7 string we could think of, with all features, details and stuff....unfortunately it was about the time the first KM-7 came out, so everyone replied "the KM-7" and he felt pissed like hell


Yeah I always felt like Kieth has his finger on the throbbing vein of the community and knows the gist of what we like.


----------



## Solodini

Albake21 said:


> Oh my......



Really not feeling that headstock at all.


----------



## Zado

KnightBrolaire said:


> zado is now a confirmed schecter spy/shill


Shhh don't tell anyone!


----------



## NosralTserrof

Has anyone replaced the tuners on their MK1? I ordered a hipshot set for mine and I'm curious to see what others think.


----------



## Albake21

NosralTserrof said:


> Has anyone replaced the tuners on their MK1? I ordered a hipshot set for mine and I'm curious to see what others think.


Why replace them? Don't the KMs use Schecter branded Hipshot tuners?


----------



## Triple-J

NosralTserrof said:


> Has anyone replaced the tuners on their MK1? I ordered a hipshot set for mine and I'm curious to see what others think.



IIRC those tuners on the KM mk1/2/3 are Hipshot tuners they're just branded Schecter as part of their deal Keith confirmed this himself earlier in the thread.


----------



## NotQuiteWes

So it's just the MKII that got the Schecter branded Jin Ho tuners?


----------



## NosralTserrof

Aw shit, that's disappointing. Something about the tuners felt off on my model so I picked up a replacement set. Oh well, the new set is the open gear kind so at the least it will look cooler


----------



## Forkface

aaand there it is.
im getting one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Forkface said:


> aaand there it is.
> im getting one.


you do know that's the usa specc'd one right? and that it's like 4k usd


----------



## Seabeast2000

With enough ESP/LTDs, KM's and Solars, we can have the complete knife set. I vote the Khukri blade needs to be a headstock next.


----------



## Forkface

KnightBrolaire said:


> you do know that's the usa specc'd one right? and that it's like 4k usd


let's dispel this fiction once and for all that I don't know what I'm doing.
I know exactly what I'm doing.

lol, i do know its like 4k. it is what it is.
im getting one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> With enough ESP/LTDs, KM's and Solars, we can have the complete knife set. I vote the Khukri blade needs to be a headstock next.


but i prefer bowies or tantos


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Forkface said:


> let's dispel this fiction once and for all that I don't know what I'm doing.
> I know exactly what I'm doing.
> 
> lol, i do know its like 4k. it is what it is.
> im getting one.


more power to you then dude. i'd love to get one myself but i'm in the process of paying for 2 other customs.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Forkface said:


> aaand there it is.
> im getting one.


Actually tempted on this. Not 100% sure how I feel about the burst implementation though


----------



## possumkiller

Idk why but that burst pattern with those colors really gives me a Diablo vibe.


----------



## Solodini

LeviathanKiller said:


> Actually tempted on this. Not 100% sure how I feel about the burst implementation though



That bottom heavy burst is one of the things I like most about it.


----------



## NoodleFace

So looking at one of the mkiii's myself. Would be trading my 1997 uv777bk for it. 

How's the playability and neck compared to an original wizards? I realize it's probably nowhere near as thin - but how does it compare?

I'm not sure if it's a stupid trade, but I've always wanted one and it looks to be in mint condition.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I don't have experience with the wizard necks but the neck was pretty fast playing imo...so long as your hand doesn't catch on the chipping finish.


----------



## Zado

Forkface said:


> let's dispel this fiction once and for all that I don't know what I'm doing.
> I know exactly what I'm doing.
> 
> lol, i do know its like 4k. it is what it is.
> im getting one.


We want to see the receipt when the purchase happens


----------



## stinkoman

NoodleFace said:


> So looking at one of the mkiii's myself. Would be trading my 1997 uv777bk for it.
> 
> How's the playability and neck compared to an original wizards? I realize it's probably nowhere near as thin - but how does it compare?
> 
> I'm not sure if it's a stupid trade, but I've always wanted one and it looks to be in mint condition.



I can't really answer your question other than FWIW my Ibanez 1527 seems about as thin as the my KM-7I and the 1527 reminds me of the late model (non premium ) universes I played. But that was a long time ago.

But my ibanez and shecter they are completely different feelings with the neck carve, radius, scale, larger frets on the schecter, and I believe the MKIII has a slightly different carve as well than older models so I'm not much a help. I'm a huge fan of the KM series ,but if your don't get to try before trading I would pass only because right now they might be similar in value right now, I only see the universe probably going up in price.


----------



## Forkface

Zado said:


> We want to see the receipt when the purchase happens



lol maybe then you can hook me up with a bunch of schecter swag mr. schecter rep. 

how hard would it be to acquire one in Mexico city? i don't see any local dealers ill probably have to order it from the states and ship it.

edit: i just realized my account still says i live in korea, gotta get that changed.


----------



## NoodleFace

stinkoman said:


> I can't really answer your question other than FWIW my Ibanez 1527 seems about as thin as the my KM-7I and the 1527 reminds me of the late model (non premium ) universes I played. But that was a long time ago.
> 
> But my ibanez and shecter they are completely different feelings with the neck carve, radius, scale, larger frets on the schecter, and I believe the MKIII has a slightly different carve as well than older models so I'm not much a help. I'm a huge fan of the KM series ,but if your don't get to try before trading I would pass only because right now they might be similar in value right now, I only see the universe probably going up in price.


I understand. Don't necessarily need a wizard clone, and sometimes the neck is tough to play anyways.

I realize Universes are probably a bit more collectible, but it's not like I have one of the rare ones. I do kick myself trading a green dot away..

Anyways already committed to the trade, so next week I'll find out. From the pics and what seller has told me, the neck is not flaking.


----------



## MisterRinger

NoodleFace said:


> I understand. Don't necessarily need a wizard clone, and sometimes the neck is tough to play anyways.
> 
> I realize Universes are probably a bit more collectible, but it's not like I have one of the rare ones. I do kick myself trading a green dot away..
> 
> Anyways already committed to the trade, so next week I'll find out. From the pics and what seller has told me, the neck is not flaking.



I traded for one and despite the known issues, I don't regret it. Truly plays like a dream. 

I do have some cracking in the neck binding in a few spots but it isn't chipping as of yet. The seller claimed they happened in shipping, and perhaps he is right. Hopefully yours holds up in transit


----------



## Indigo Shinigami

MisterRinger said:


> I traded for one and despite the known issues, I don't regret it. Truly plays like a dream.
> 
> I do have some cracking in the neck binding in a few spots but it isn't chipping as of yet. The seller claimed they happened in shipping, and perhaps he is right. Hopefully yours holds up in transit


Yeah, I saw a tiny bit of that starting to happen on mine around time where the temperature dropped significantly. I decided to be a mad lad and just lick my thumb and rub it on those spots, and that seemed to do the trick. Might not be the best way to remedy it, especially if it isn't yours or if it's more than just a dot near a couple frets, but that worked on for my very small scale case of it. My guess is that it happens with any fretboard changes, because I also noticed some small cracks in the ebony (that's fine though, because that's just what some of the more raw ebony does and doesn't affect playability or anything).


----------



## abbrodie555

What's up everyone 

I just posted my signed and number km-7 on reverb.com if anyone's interested. This one's #9 of 20

The headstock color has faded some due to me being dumb and having it on my guitar rack where sunlight shined on the headstock certain parts of the day. Aside from that it's in great condition. 

https://reverb.com/item/18863718-signed-schecter-km-7-keith-merrow-signature-7-string-tra


----------



## LeviathanKiller

abbrodie555 said:


> What's up everyone
> 
> I just posted my signed and number km-7 on reverb.com if anyone's interested. This one's #9 of 20
> 
> The headstock color has faded some due to me being dumb and having it on my guitar rack where sunlight shined on the headstock certain parts of the day. Aside from that it's in great condition.
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/18863718-signed-schecter-km-7-keith-merrow-signature-7-string-tra



Might wanna check out the rules man. Posting ads for stuff you're selling isn't allowed in normal discussion threads. The mods will getcha.

Just wanted to make sure you're aware of why the above post might get removed shortly. lol


----------



## NoodleFace

I got my km7 today.

I'm pretty sure it's brand new .the case still has a tag on it. It's a very unassuming guitar but you can tell it means business.

The neck is incredible. Definitely not a wizard, a smidge thicker and a different shape. It plays fast and it feels great in my hand. I was worried about the neck because I played a hellraiser when they came out and the neck felt thicker than my Les Paul. It actually turned me off from schecter for a long time.

My amps tubes took a shit and went microphonic, but I could still play it for awhile. Definitely a great sound coming from these pickups. My favorite 7 set has been the nazgul/sentient, but these are something else. The voicing options just add another layer that I'm going to take a long time figuring out what I like best.

So the million dollar question. How bad is it? I can find zero imperfections on this guitar. Well, I can find a very small imperfections on the binding around 22-24. It just looks sloppier there, but then I'm splitting hairs. My wife hates the color, I like it.

One improvement I could think of is a glossier finish might've elevated this guitar a bit.

Setup is decent, but gonna wait 24 hours to really mess with it.


----------



## NoodleFace

Follow up post

Had this thing for a few days. Did a full setup (well... I might adjust the relief once more) and this thing slays. 

I'm sorry for the guys that got lemons. This guitar is incredible. 

Two imperfections I've found. The two toggle switches have a washer under them .They both have like.. a small metal tab sticking up that's very sharp. Almost like they were cut wrong. 

Sending it back!!!!

Just kidding. I'll eventually replace them or lose a finger.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

NoodleFace said:


> Follow up post
> 
> Had this thing for a few days. Did a full setup (well... I might adjust the relief once more) and this thing slays.
> 
> I'm sorry for the guys that got lemons. This guitar is incredible.
> 
> Two imperfections I've found. The two toggle switches have a washer under them .They both have like.. a small metal tab sticking up that's very sharp. Almost like they were cut wrong.
> 
> Sending it back!!!!
> 
> Just kidding. I'll eventually replace them or lose a finger.



Mine had that tab too on all 3. Just the way they were made or assembled apparently.


----------



## NoodleFace

Ah yeah, seems like laziness. I wouldn't care but my kid likes to touch the knobs while I play


----------



## ImNotAhab

NoodleFace said:


> Ah yeah, seems like laziness. I wouldn't care but my kid likes to touch the knobs while I play



Hahaha, my kid is obsessed with push/pulls too. Either that or she loves songls coil tones.


----------



## Indigo Shinigami

I just thought the tabs were essentially like thumb bleeds that some Gibsons have near the knobs. But as far as I'm aware, unlike the thumb bleeds, these are on washers that you can rotate out of the way after loosening it a bit, or just replace with regular ones from your hardware store of choice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Every time I've bought mini toggles online, they've always had those tabs. Not 100% sure why, I'm guessing as a guide of sorts. 

If you look around online, you can buy tabless flat washers. 

https://lovemyswitches.com/flat-toggle-washers-mini-size-bag-of-10/


----------



## NoodleFace

Very strange, never seen them before


----------



## dc_player

The tabs are actually meant to face inwards and be inserted into a hole to anchor the switch to prevent rotation. On guitars, the tabs don't really have any applicability. They are really more for mounting on a control panel or something similar. I don't think I've ever seen where one was mounted with the tab in a hole.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

What about the most recent runs of these, are they too still exhibiting the some flaws/shortcomings?


----------



## Albake21

Carl Kolchak said:


> What about the most recent runs of these, are they too still exhibiting the some flaws/shortcomings?


Funny enough, I haven't seen anyone buy once since the first batch. I'm curious myself.


----------



## NotQuiteWes

I was highly curious of picking up a MK-III. Hearing all the issues and seeing a lot of imperfect models from Sweetwater, I knew it'd be unlikely to get one I'd be happy with. So I just ordered a MK-III which seems more consistent by now. It had some minor issues but I don't regret the purchase now that the price has faded from credit card.


----------



## NoodleFace

dc_player said:


> The tabs are actually meant to face inwards and be inserted into a hole to anchor the switch to prevent rotation. On guitars, the tabs don't really have any applicability. They are really more for mounting on a control panel or something similar. I don't think I've ever seen where one was mounted with the tab in a hole.


Wonder what the point of using them is then. Seems a regular washer would work and be less deadly


----------



## LeviathanKiller

NotQuiteWes said:


> I was highly curious of picking up a MK-III. Hearing all the issues and seeing a lot of imperfect models from Sweetwater, I knew it'd be unlikely to get one I'd be happy with. So I just ordered a MK-III which seems more consistent by now. It had some minor issues but I don't regret the purchase now that the price has faded from credit card.



Yeah, my black MK-II is my favorite guitar honestly which is slightly disappointing considering how much I've paid for other guitars and how many other guitars I have bought period. That particular one I feel so at home on.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

NotQuiteWes said:


> I was highly curious of picking up a MK-III. Hearing all the issues and seeing a lot of imperfect models from Sweetwater, I knew it'd be unlikely to get one I'd be happy with. So I just ordered a MK-III which seems more consistent by now. It had some minor issues but I don't regret the purchase now that the price has faded from credit card.


What minor issues, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## NotQuiteWes

Carl Kolchak said:


> What minor issues, if you don't mind me asking?


The binding is slightly off around the nut, like the maple binding is slightly wider at the nut. And one of the string ferrules on the back isn't all the way pushed in.

The string ferrule can be pushed in, I'm sure. I had to get over the binding, which took about a week purely because it's cosmetic and I couldn't stop looking at it. Now I don't care cause after it got set up it plays fantastic and the Schecter locking tuners hold well. Still have to tweak the setup to my preference.

What gauge strings are you guys using? I keep it in B, and have been using 10-64.


----------



## dc_player

NoodleFace said:


> Wonder what the point of using them is then. Seems a regular washer would work and be less deadly


The tabbed washers as well as the mounting nuts and lock washers come already screwed on the mini toggles when purchased from the suppliers. So I guess most guitar manufacturers just use the mounting hardware that comes with the switches, although I have a Carvin DC127 with two mini toggles for the coil splitters and Carvin did use flat washers for those. I agree the flat washer is much better.


----------



## NoodleFace

NotQuiteWes said:


> The binding is slightly off around the nut, like the maple binding is slightly wider at the nut. And one of the string ferrules on the back isn't all the way pushed in.
> 
> The string ferrule can be pushed in, I'm sure. I had to get over the binding, which took about a week purely because it's cosmetic and I couldn't stop looking at it. Now I don't care cause after it got set up it plays fantastic and the Schecter locking tuners hold well. Still have to tweak the setup to my preference.
> 
> What gauge strings are you guys using? I keep it in B, and have been using 10-64.



10-62 but I might go with a heavier 7th since I'm in Drop A. 

I also noticed some Merrow tabs are in drop Bb... which is half a step up? Confused by that



dc_player said:


> The tabbed washers as well as the mounting nuts and lock washers come already screwed on the mini toggles when purchased from the suppliers. So I guess most guitar manufacturers just use the mounting hardware that comes with the switches, although I have a Carvin DC127 with two mini toggles for the coil splitters and Carvin did use flat washers for those. I agree the flat washer is much better.



Duh, that makes sense.


----------



## Indigo Shinigami

NoodleFace said:


> 10-62 but I might go with a heavier 7th since I'm in Drop A.
> 
> I also noticed some Merrow tabs are in drop Bb... which is half a step up? Confused by that


Drop Bb is a half step up for the first 6 strings, and a half step down for the 7th (from B standard). Apparently, Unearth uses that tuning too.


----------



## NoodleFace

Guess I dont see the point but to each his own


----------



## NosralTserrof

An update to my tuner situation;

The mounting holes didn't line up, so I returned them. However, any tuning issues I had were solved with a nut recut and a good setup. Moral of the story; get your guitars set up. All the problems I had with my KM7 MK1 were solved. Love that thang.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

NosralTserrof said:


> An update to my tuner situation;
> 
> The mounting holes didn't line up, so I returned them. However, any tuning issues I had were solved with a nut recut and a good setup. Moral of the story; get your guitars set up. All the problems I had with my KM7 MK1 were solved. Love that thang.


Well this sort of begs the question then at what price (these cost like 1.7K new, right?) do you have to stop worrying about having to fix things like this that never should've made it past the final QC check?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Carl Kolchak said:


> Well this sort of begs the question then at what price (these cost like 1.7K new, right?) do you have to stop worrying about having to fix things like this that never should've made it past the final QC check?



He's talking about a MK-1. I didn't have any issues with the tuners on the three separate MK-III models I had.

"_All the problems I had with my *KM7 MK1* were solved._"


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Forkface said:


> aaand there it is.
> im getting one.



Well, I _was_ interested in this until I looked it up on DCGL's website and realized it was only a 6-string. Should've noticed that from the pic.
Dang, such a nice guitar


----------



## NoodleFace

Carl Kolchak said:


> Well this sort of begs the question then at what price (these cost like 1.7K new, right?) do you have to stop worrying about having to fix things like this that never should've made it past the final QC check?


I think everyone correctly guessed that there was probably very minimal QC which is the downfall of this model. Some came out good (mine), but many came out bad.

It's a shame, because it is a very nice guitar when all is said and done. 

Sort of reminds me of the RR24 I got at launch. Was $1200 and had a bunch of nice features, but the QC was not good at all. They didn't even send me a case with mine and fought me on it. Had stuff like finish issues, not lined up hardware, fret issues.. it was real nice to look at though.


----------



## NosralTserrof

Carl Kolchak said:


> Well this sort of begs the question then at what price (these cost like 1.7K new, right?) do you have to stop worrying about having to fix things like this that never should've made it past the final QC check?



So yeah, like Leviathan said, I'm rocking a MK1. For $500 used and a $100 setup, I'm more than happy with what I have and it's worth every penny.

I can understand being upset with dings and whatnot on a guitar. However, for stuff like frets, intonation, action, etc. paying the extra for a setup is worth it. Shit's gonna get messed up during S&H, no doubt about it, and I feel like every guitar is subject to that, just due to the way international shipping works.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Carl Kolchak said:


> Well this sort of begs the question then at what price (these cost like 1.7K new, right?) do you have to stop worrying about having to fix things like this that never should've made it past the final QC check?



You're in for a surprise when you order something in the 3k register with a non locking trem that won't return to pitch perfectly 

Wood instruments that shift constantly with intense weather and climate changes from one side of the country let alone across the ocean, you can always expect to do some maintenance when getting a new guitar. In all my time ordering guitars new, used, I've probably gotten maybe 7 or 8 instruments that out of the box needed zero work sans minor action changes to preference. The higher end import stuff has improved massively, but your expectation should always be that you're probably going to be doing some minor maintenance. And if you don't then great!


----------



## CovertSovietBear

What's up everyone. I just posted this cover on YouTube with my Schecter KM7 MK1 (switch and knob still broken since I got it mind you). 

Let me know if you guys like it.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Just recently joined the KM-7 club via the used/Reverb route, and was wondering what's been changed on the model since MI to MIII?


----------



## NosralTserrof

Carl Kolchak said:


> Just recently joined the KM-7 club via the used/Reverb route, and was wondering what's been changed on the model since MI to MIII?



A fair bit. TLDR, body styling, changes in the wood in the neck (notably wenge strips), an ernie ball compensated nut, the MK3s have fishmans instead of the nazgul/sentient, new pots, and...I think that's it?


----------



## Indigo Shinigami

NosralTserrof said:


> A fair bit. TLDR, body styling, changes in the wood in the neck (notably wenge strips), an ernie ball compensated nut, the MK3s have fishmans instead of the nazgul/sentient, new pots, and...I think that's it?


The new version of the MKIIs have fishmans too, but they don't have voice 3. Otherwise, yeah they have quite a few differences between each iteration.


----------



## NoodleFace

Only issue with my MKIII so far is the finishing where I anchor my pinky has been polished to a gloss. I knew it would happen, didn't expect it so soon though


----------



## LeviathanKiller

In the end, they're all still roughly the same in playability terms though.


----------



## Vyn

The Standard MIII with the Predator inlays is giving me a massive hard-on. I remember when Keith unveiled his original SG7 with the Predator inlays and being excited as anything.


----------



## jkoch

So I got the KM6 Mk II with Fishmans I mentioned a few pages back. Great guitar, but it's giving me tuning troubles. I adjusted the relief and set the intonation. I have it tuned to D standard and sometimes drop C with an NYXL 11-56 set. I should need to file the nut with 11-56 right? It has the EB compensated nut, which I have no prior experience with.

It's possible that I'm having slight intonation issues due to the x-jumbo frets, but most of my guitars have had jumbo so it's not like they're that much bigger, and I am finding open strings out of tune more often than they should be anyway.

Any other ideas? Should I try filing the nut?


----------



## NoodleFace

What was your process for setting intonation?

I find low strings sometimes need to be tuned slightly flat or there are intonation problems... on nearly every guitar I've ever played.


----------



## jkoch

NoodleFace said:


> What was your process for setting intonation?
> 
> I find low strings sometimes need to be tuned slightly flat or there are intonation problems... on nearly every guitar I've ever played.



I check open string, 12th fret, and 12th fret harmonic and get the octave/harmonic as close as possible when the open string is in tune.

I can tune the 6th string and then fret the 3rd and it's spot on, but the string goes out of tune 5 minutes later. I don't think it's an intonation problem.


----------



## NoodleFace

Are the locking tuners slipping? String getting stuck on the bridge/nut?


----------



## jkoch

NoodleFace said:


> Are the locking tuners slipping? String getting stuck on the bridge/nut?



Hmm, I'll have to check the tuners. I don't think they're slipping, but it could be.

I guess I can try wrapping the strings normally.


----------



## scottbeckman

Picking up a Keith Merrow Mk-III Artist tomorrow AM - pretty amped about it.


----------



## Claus “Arsenic” Andersen

Cool!
I also ordered one (left handed) hope it lives up to the expectations!.

What do you think of the guitar so far?


----------



## scottbeckman

Claus “Arsenic” Andersen said:


> Cool!
> I also ordered one (left handed) hope it lives up to the expectations!.
> 
> What do you think of the guitar so far?



Loving it. The pickups are great and it plays super fast. Definitely a metal/shredder guitar. The pickups are pretty hot for Logic's onboard patches, though, so it might not replace my Schecter ATX-7 for recording rhythms.


----------



## Indigo Shinigami

jkoch said:


> Hmm, I'll have to check the tuners. I don't think they're slipping, but it could be.
> 
> I guess I can try wrapping the strings normally.


Sometimes the string itself can just be a lemon too, if none of those solutions worked. 

When I got one of my guitars plek'd, the tech dipped into both sets of strings that he recommends bringing for the process, intonated everything, and still couldn't get the 5th string to intonate properly, despite the saddle and everything else being in place.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Really want to grab one of these import MKIII's, I played my buddy's and I was seriously impressed with how well put together it was. Been looking for a hardtail 7 string too so it would work out pretty well. I saw those B Stocks on reverb, has anyone bought a B Stock schecter? I know a few dealers sell a lot of them.


----------



## Indigo Shinigami

Jonathan20022 said:


> Really want to grab one of these import MKIII's, I played my buddy's and I was seriously impressed with how well put together it was. Been looking for a hardtail 7 string too so it would work out pretty well. I saw those B Stocks on reverb, has anyone bought a B Stock schecter? I know a few dealers sell a lot of them.


I bought a B-Stock Blackjack SLS 7 string a few years ago, and that served me well for a good while, and I was able to get the action really, really low on it. It did have some cosmetic blemishes, but I went into buying it with that in mind. But for the MKIII artists specifically, I'd assume they're a lot of the returns with fretboard flaking and whatnot.


----------



## fgmirra

Merrow - Desolate Horizons (Feat. Krimh and Vogg)


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

^ Liked it but I thought it was missing some Loomis type shredding, Vogg's (1st time I hear of him, sorry) playing did not do it for me. Amazing drummer though!

I may be just wanting another Conjuring Dystopia album that bad, lol.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> ^ Liked it but I thought it was missing some Loomis type shredding, Vogg's (1st time I hear of him, sorry) playing did not do it for me. Amazing drummer though!
> 
> I may be just wanting another Conjuring Dystopia album that bad, lol.


Ever hear of the band Decapitated? Vogg is the main guitarist for them, he fuckin shreds.


----------



## I play music

fgmirra said:


> Merrow - Desolate Horizons (Feat. Krimh and Vogg)



Does Vogg use a feedback pedal or something? It sounds a bit ... unusual ? at times but I can't tell what it is.


----------



## Metropolis

I play music said:


> Does Vogg use a feedback pedal or something? It sounds a bit ... unusual ? at times but I can't tell what it is.



Sounds like a whammy, mostly lightly used but in the end he kicks it in more. With delay and maybe touch of reverb it makes really eerie sounding tone.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

KnightBrolaire said:


> Ever hear of the band Decapitated? Vogg is the main guitarist for them, he fuckin shreds.



I hope I didn't offend any Vogg fans, just didn't like his playing on this particular song.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I hope I didn't offend any Vogg fans, just didn't like his playing on this particular song.


fair enough, but really you should check out decapitated, vogg has some killer solos and the riffage on their albums in general is uber tasty.


----------



## fgmirra

I think Vogg was more concerned with music overall than trying to play something difficult, he's a great guitar player though. Keith Merrow could value a little more bass in his songs, as Alex Webter did in the album Conquering Dystopia.


----------



## NoodleFace

That song didn't really hook me


----------



## LeviathanKiller

6-string version spotted of the MK-III
https://www.zzounds.com/item--SCEKM6MKIIIA


----------



## CovertSovietBear

I dig the song since its different than the rest of his compositions, but overall it sounded like a less technical Alluvial song. 

Still solid though.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Forgive me if this was discussed. It has been a minute since I have been here and there are 231 pages. I read the last few pages and didn't see anything.

Has anyone got the KM7 mk-iii standard? Looks like a fair price but how does it compare to the artist? I can see the differences with neck wood, pickups and bolt on. Country of origin doesn't matter to me as I have seen some crappy work from the artist but I am looking for a comparison to see if it worth it.


----------



## Albake21

DCGL just announced the new MK3 Standards are arriving this week and are only $899! Honestly I might consider one as a mod project.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dammit I really want that km3 with the predator inlays, but I have a feeling I'd end up refinishing it because the grey is hella boring. Slime green would have fit the predator motif so much better imo.


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> dammit I really want that km3 with the predator inlays, but I have a feeling I'd end up refinishing it because the grey is hella boring. Slime green would have fit the predator motif so much better imo.


I love the the inlays and even love the grey, but the reason I won't buy it is because the neck is also painted. Not sure why that was chosen. I'd much rather see the roasted maple neck like the other two.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Albake21 said:


> I love the the inlays and even love the grey, but the reason I won't buy it is because the neck is also painted. Not sure why that was chosen. I'd much rather see the roasted maple neck like the other two.


yeah, I don't particularly care about painted necks. For me it's just that they could have done something way cooler to tie into the predator motif paint wise. I saw spongebrick's post about glow in the dark paint and that got me thinking about a matte black body with glow in the dark green blood spatters/ and the glowing red predator display inlays. That would be true perfection imo.


----------



## NosralTserrof

Did anyone on this board end up with the KM8 proto that DCGL had for a minute?


----------



## CovertSovietBear

NosralTserrof said:


> Did anyone on this board end up with the KM8 proto that DCGL had for a minute?



Haven't seen it anywhere, but I did see it on the site a long time ago. Thing was gorgeous. On a related note: I was gonna snag the green Wes Hauch signature prototype that DCGL had and even had called the guy to see what he would sell it for, but he never got back to me (or in reality I probably wasn't being aggressive enough), but then I check the forum a week later and another dude had bought it. Oh well haha


----------



## Gravy Train

CovertSovietBear said:


> Haven't seen it anywhere, but I did see it on the site a long time ago. Thing was gorgeous. On a related note: I was gonna snag the green Wes Hauch signature prototype that DCGL had and even had called the guy to see what he would sell it for, but he never got back to me (or in reality I probably wasn't being aggressive enough), but then I check the forum a week later and another dude had bought it. Oh well haha



Yes, that was actually me! It was a cool guitar, but I have since sold it.


----------



## scottbeckman

I'm a tad disappointed that the neck on my KM MK-III Artist is a bit uneven, leading to some buzz that my luthier can't combat with a simple truss adjustment. Looking at a full setup to bring the frets down and minimize the effect, which isn't the worst or most expensive thing, but it's a shame after dropping 2k on a guitar. I guess it's a good lesson to play test any guitar you get and really attack it, looking for things that are going to bother you later on.


----------



## Albake21

scottbeckman said:


> I'm a tad disappointed that the neck on my KM MK-III Artist is a bit uneven, leading to some buzz that my luthier can't combat with a simple truss adjustment. Looking at a full setup to bring the frets down and minimize the effect, which isn't the worst or most expensive thing, but it's a shame after dropping 2k on a guitar. I guess it's a good lesson to play test any guitar you get and really attack it, looking for things that are going to bother you later on.


You have to remember that at the end of the day, it's still a MIK guitar. Doesn't matter how much it costs, it's still the same as any other MIK guitar from that WMI factory regardless of price. This was my biggest complaint when the price for these were announced last year.


----------



## scottbeckman

Albake21 said:


> You have to remember that at the end of the day, it's still a MIK guitar. Doesn't matter how much it costs, it's still the same as any other MIK guitar from that WMI factory regardless of price. This was my biggest complaint when the price for these were announced last year.


 Yeah agreed. I dig the guitar - it's the perfect combination of woods and electronics that I was looking for - but if I had it all to do over again, I mayyy have chosen differently.


----------



## Albake21

scottbeckman said:


> Yeah agreed. I dig the guitar - it's the perfect combination of woods and electronics that I was looking for - but if I had it all to do over again, I mayyy have chosen differently.


I'm still debating grabbing a standard series one. A lot cheaper so if it does have any issues, I don't mind investing a little into it.


----------



## Vegetta

Jut got a K-7 mkiii and it is amazing. The Fishamans as super and it plays like a dream. 

After reading on here and reddit about some of the problems with build quality I was a bit worried about buying one without playing it first but man I could not be happier. This is one of the best guitars I have played or owned.

I may actually get the six string version now.


----------



## Slippery_Pete

Did you get the USA model or the Import?


----------



## Vegetta

Slippery_Pete said:


> Did you get the USA model or the Import?


The Import. I'm way to cheap for the USA model.


----------



## Slippery_Pete

That’s cool. I would definitely like to try the new import models. Congrats.


----------



## Vegetta

ok this is funny...
So I was playing my new KM-7 mkiii a bit, everything was great. Changed strings worked on setup a bit and basically was just fooling around with the guitar for a couple of days.

I have an issue with the volume pot.

If I have the volume completely off and give the volume knob the most minuscule of a turn it goes full volume. if i go a miniscule turn past that point the volume pot works as normal. (volume basically drops to nothing then increases as knob is rotated). The volume knob works as a killswitch and then works normally.

I was doing volume swells and was getting an odd popping/static sound. It didn't happen every time but enough to be a pain.
so I started turning the volume up a slow as possible and discovered the issue.

Going to re-solder the pot and see if that works. 

I took off the control cover and had a look to see if I could see anything amiss. There is a huge cluster of wire ziptied together. it is not a neat wiring job at all. there are 7 ground wires connected to this one pot.

This should not happen on a $1700 guitar. I am not sending it back as it plays fantastic and has no other issues, but yeah this sucks.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Vegetta said:


> ok this is funny...
> So I was playing my new KM-7 mkiii a bit, everything was great. Changed strings worked on setup a bit and basically was just fooling around with the guitar for a couple of days.
> 
> I have an issue with the volume pot.
> 
> If I have the volume completely off and give the volume knob the most minuscule of a turn it goes full volume. if i go a miniscule turn past that point the volume pot works as normal. (volume basically drops to nothing then increases as knob is rotated). The volume knob works as a killswitch and then works normally.
> 
> I was doing volume swells and was getting an odd popping/static sound. It didn't happen every time but enough to be a pain.
> so I started turning the volume up a slow as possible and discovered the issue.
> 
> Going to re-solder the pot and see if that works.
> 
> I took off the control cover and had a look to see if I could see anything amiss. There is a huge cluster of wire ziptied together. it is not a neat wiring job at all. there are 7 ground wires connected to this one pot.
> 
> This should not happen on a $1700 guitar. I am not sending it back as it plays fantastic and has no other issues, but yeah this sucks.


wiring and electronics are almost always an issue at some point with import guitars ime. check the solder joint, resolder if need be. barring that just replace the vol pot, those cheap alpha pots tend to fail faster than cts or other higher quality pots


----------



## Vegetta

KnightBrolaire said:


> wiring and electronics are almost always an issue at some point with import guitars ime. check the solder joint, resolder if need be. barring that just replace the vol pot, those cheap alpha pots tend to fail faster than cts or other higher quality pots



Yeah I had similar issues on a cheap LTD once.
what makes this a PITA is there are so many ground connections on the pot Plus the pot is pretty small so a limited surface


----------



## Albake21

Vegetta said:


> ok this is funny...
> So I was playing my new KM-7 mkiii a bit, everything was great. Changed strings worked on setup a bit and basically was just fooling around with the guitar for a couple of days.
> 
> I have an issue with the volume pot.
> 
> If I have the volume completely off and give the volume knob the most minuscule of a turn it goes full volume. if i go a miniscule turn past that point the volume pot works as normal. (volume basically drops to nothing then increases as knob is rotated). The volume knob works as a killswitch and then works normally.
> 
> I was doing volume swells and was getting an odd popping/static sound. It didn't happen every time but enough to be a pain.
> so I started turning the volume up a slow as possible and discovered the issue.
> 
> Going to re-solder the pot and see if that works.
> 
> I took off the control cover and had a look to see if I could see anything amiss. There is a huge cluster of wire ziptied together. it is not a neat wiring job at all. there are 7 ground wires connected to this one pot.
> 
> This should not happen on a $1700 guitar. I am not sending it back as it plays fantastic and has no other issues, but yeah this sucks.


Damn man I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully re-soldering it fixes it. Otherwise a new pot is very cheap and pretty easy to replace. I always hear this being an issue with import guitars, especially the KM7s.


----------



## scottbeckman

I've had that issue with several import guitars (and several Schecters, which I continue to buy and love anyway) in the past. Fortunately, it has been a cheap, easy fix for my luthier so it hasn't completely turned me off from them.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Vegetta said:


> Yeah I had similar issues on a cheap LTD once.
> what makes this a PITA is there are so many ground connections on the pot Plus the pot is pretty small so a limited surface


that's kind of the nature of the beast with import guitar electronics. there should really only be like 4 ground wires on the pot. one for each pickup and one for bridge ground/output jack.
worst case it's a couple of bucks to replace a pot


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> wiring and electronics are almost always an issue at some point with import guitars ime. check the solder joint, resolder if need be. barring that just replace the vol pot, those cheap alpha pots tend to fail faster than cts or other higher quality pots



Yeah but guys, he shouldn't have cheap alpha pots in there. He's playing with Fishmans so it should be active pots from Fishman, no?

Also, most of my Schecter's have bundles of zip-tied wiring. I do this myself even and it's pretty clean. I'm confused as to how they could zip-tie a mess.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> Yeah but guys, he shouldn't have cheap alpha pots in there. He's playing with Fishmans so it should be active pots from Fishman, no?
> 
> Also, most of my Schecter's have bundles of zip-tied wiring. I do this myself even and it's pretty clean. I'm confused as to how they could zip-tie a mess.


either way, checking the pots/connections is the first step and replacement is the next step if that fails.. nothing wrong with zip tying, I do that in most of my guitars to keep them from looking like a rat's nest.


----------



## Vegetta

LeviathanKiller said:


> Yeah but guys, he shouldn't have cheap alpha pots in there. He's playing with Fishmans so it should be active pots from Fishman, no?
> 
> Also, most of my Schecter's have bundles of zip-tied wiring. I do this myself even and it's pretty clean. I'm confused as to how they could zip-tie a mess.




AHH I meant a mess in like a lot of wire - not wire willy-nilly all over. Not used to seeing so much extra wire in the control cavity. I have never had a guitar with active pickups before though so that may be my issue.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Vegetta said:


> AHH I meant a mess in like a lot of wire - not wire willy-nilly all over. Not used to seeing so much extra wire in the control cavity. I have never had a guitar with active pickups before though so that may be my issue.



Yeah, I know it doesn't look as good but I leave every bit of wire I can and find a way to fit it in. I'd rather be able to easily resell a set of pickups I may lose interest in rather than have tidy work I don't see on a normal basis. So long as everything is wrapped and shielded right, it should just be a minor annoyance for when you're mucking around in the cavity.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Albake21 said:


> You have to remember that at the end of the day, it's still a MIK guitar. Doesn't matter how much it costs, it's still the same as any other MIK guitar from that WMI factory regardless of price. This was my biggest complaint when the price for these were announced last year.



I find it hilarious that this has finally become the consensus because back during the Boden OS Launch and release I was given an immense amount of shit for debunking the whole "WMI Tiered Quality" arguments being tossed in defense of the cost on these WMI imports. It's a factory with a large group of people doing what they do every day, naturally they should get better with time, but nearly all of these large importers almost universally market with "QC done in house after it's shipped from the factory, *then shipped to customers*". 

WMI makes damn fine instruments, but goddamn I just took a look at Strandberg's catalog and the price increase puts these things in the 2 - 2.5k range. I think if people are going to have complaints about faults in an instrument past a certain price point, things like this should be considered. 

That being said, these KMIII's are really hitting the spot for me right now. And being that they're sitting at a 1700 price point. Getting one for closer to 1k when they eventually get blown out on sale is definitely something I'm waiting on. I've gotten my hands on 4 of them so far and they've all been impressive and well made.


----------



## Albake21

Jonathan20022 said:


> That being said, these KMIII's are really hitting the spot for me right now. And being that they're sitting at a 1700 price point. Getting one for closer to 1k when they eventually get blown out on sale is definitely something I'm waiting on. I've gotten my hands on 4 of them so far and they've all been impressive and well made.


There are 4 b-stocks on reverb right now for only $1250, but I agree. Definitely worth picking one up when they go on sale or a used one pops up.


----------



## Joeliosis

I have the Stealth Grey coming tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing it


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I don't know if there is still any available but there were brand new MK-3s for $1299 on Reverb and Amazon.
$50 more for no major damage. Take my money.


----------



## Albake21

Joeliosis said:


> I have the Stealth Grey coming tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing it


I was fully ready to pull the trigger on one of the standards.... then car trouble just had to hit me. Please let us know how you like it!


----------



## Mattykoda

Joeliosis said:


> I have the Stealth Grey coming tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing it



Can you weigh in on the neck thickness when you get it? The schecter website has them listed as thicker at the first and twelve fret than the MK II and if they are I'll probably pick one up. I have GC coupon just calling the predator inlay model.


----------



## Vegetta

I've never Played a mk ii. It's a bit thinner than the neck on my RG1527 but has a rounder profile.


----------



## Joeliosis

@Mattykoda I am pretty sure I have calipers laying around somewhere. Will measure


----------



## jc986

Curious about the quality of the pickups that come in the Mark III Standard. Anyone have a chance to try them yet? Musician’s Friend has a coupon to get it for 15% off so at $764 it’s pretty tempting.


----------



## Vegetta

jc986 said:


> Curious about the quality of the pickups that come in the Mark III Standard. Anyone have a chance to try them yet? Musician’s Friend has a coupon to get it for 15% off so at $764 it’s pretty tempting.



I was wondering that myself. I am kind of hoping that they put out a 6 string version at some point as well.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Happy to see all you left-handed players are able to get one of these now!
I've still been seeing some issues but things appear to be getting better. I wouldn't be surprised if the new stock is flawless at this point. My most recent MK-III I purchased had minimal chipping and I was able to fix it up in a few seconds feel-wise.

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...w-km-7-mk-iii-artist-left-handed-blue-crimson


----------



## Vegetta

I got the pot sorted on mine and now it is perfect. 

I blew it out with compressed air again and checked all of the connections. Bent one lug a bit and Bam worked as expected. Lol.


----------



## Albake21

Just took the plunge on a KM7 MKIII Standard. It will be here this Thursday, so expect a full write up on it by the weekend. I'm hoping for it to be a good mod platform and a practice guitar for me to get better at fret work (if it requires any).


----------



## Vegetta

I would be interested in hearing about the standard. I am hoping that they release a 6 string standard - That would be a good mod platform also.


----------



## Mattykoda

Albake21 said:


> Just took the plunge on a KM7 MKIII Standard. It will be here this Thursday, so expect a full write up on it by the weekend. I'm hoping for it to be a good mod platform and a practice guitar for me to get better at fret work (if it requires any).



YES!!! Which one did you go with?

Also @Joeliosis any update on how you like yours?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I understand not having high-end features on a guitar that's supposed to be in a lower price range, but I really really really wish they'd reach up and pull down the stainless steel frets feature. I'd have every single one of the new MK-III Standard models if they had stainless steel frets. I ponder the reasonableness of buying them anyway and have them refretted to SS later...

These things are gorgeous


----------



## Albake21

Mattykoda said:


> YES!!! Which one did you go with?
> 
> Also @Joeliosis any update on how you like yours?


I went with the green burl. I'm not one for burled tops at all, but damn that green with the black back is just perfect to me. Plus I went with Sweetwater so I was able to pick which top I wanted. The one Leviathan posted above was one of the two choices, but I chose the other one. It had a much better top.


----------



## Mattykoda

Nice. The top on the one above isn’t bad at all so the other one must look real good. I’m excited for you haha


----------



## Albake21

Mattykoda said:


> Nice. The top on the one above isn’t bad at all so the other one must look real good. I’m excited for you haha


This is the one I grabbed. I just like that the burl is a bit more consistent and even on each side.

EDIT: I take that back, the one Leviathan posted is a different one. The current one at Sweetwater isn't as nice as the one I chose.


----------



## Psionic

LeviathanKiller said:


>


thats a terrible shifted neck on the grey one with the predator inlay but i guess it could be fixed by unscrewing the neck and fix the alignment.


----------



## Mattykoda

Yeah in one of the NAMM videos you could see it pretty bad on that exact model. That might be the one they used. Hopefully they aren't too hit or miss if you don't go through a company like sweetwater where you can see the guitar before buying.


----------



## Albake21

Psionic said:


> thats a terrible shifted neck on the grey one with the predator inlay but i guess it could be fixed by unscrewing the neck and fix the alignment.


Wow! Yeah that's pretty bad. When you said that, my first thought was "Oh it can't be that bad, maybe just a little off" but nope. That thing is way off. @LeviathanKiller where did those pictures comes from? A specific retailer?


----------



## Albake21

So I'm going to save everything for my write up, but this one thing I just had to post right away. This neck is VERY different from any other Ultra Thin C I've ever played and owned. It's very disappointing to see and feel this neck. As someone who fell in love with the Ultra Thin C, this is a big let down. I don't know about you guys, but this sure doesn't look or feel like a C shape. That's a D with big shoulders. My 7 string Ibanez' were rounder than this. It feels very similar to the Jackon HT7, which I'm not a fan of.






*1st Fret:*





*12th Fret:*


----------



## MrWulf

I wonder if i can snag an KM7 Mk2 quickly enough before it blow up with the way these KM7 mk3 are shitting the bed.


----------



## Mattykoda

Oh man while I’m bummed you don’t like the neck I’m kinda stoked about it. That was the one thing I didn’t agree with on the mk-ii’s and I remember us talking about the ht6’s neck thickness because you didn’t like it. I guess the schecter website was right. My gas and coupon may not be safe for the predator model. Looking forward to the full review.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> Wow! Yeah that's pretty bad. When you said that, my first thought was "Oh it can't be that bad, maybe just a little off" but nope. That thing is way off. @LeviathanKiller where did those pictures comes from? A specific retailer?



zZounds. If you right-click and follow the image url you can see the web address where it's from (just as an fyi to anyone whoever wants to investigate)



Albake21 said:


> So I'm going to save everything for my write up, but this one thing I just had to post right away. This neck is VERY different from any other Ultra Thin C I've ever played and owned. It's very disappointing to see and feel this neck. As someone who fell in love with the Ultra Thin C, this is a big let down. I don't know about you guys, but this sure doesn't look or feel like a C shape. That's a D with big shoulders. My 7 string Ibanez' were rounder than this. It feels very similar to the Jackon HT7, which I'm not a fan of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1st Fret:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12th Fret:*



Is this different than the Artist MK-3? or have you gotten the chance to play one of those?
I was wondering if the neck profiles would be different between the Artist and Standard series.


----------



## Mattykoda

Here's the specs for thickness on each model from Schecter's website:
MK-III Pro USA - .765" 1st fret - .825" 12th fret
MK-III Artist - .763" 1st fret - .822" 12th fret
MK III Standard - .763" 1st fret - .822" 12th fret
MK-II - .748" 1st fret - .787" 12th fret


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Is this different than the Artist MK-3? or have you gotten the chance to play one of those?
> I was wondering if the neck profiles would be different between the Artist and Standard series.


I sadly have not gotten to try any other MKIII, this was the first one, but now I want to confirm this whole thing with someone. I actually just messaged Keith on Instagram hoping he can shed some light on this. I mean I absolutely love this guitar besides the neck, so I'm even debating on just sanding the shoulders down myself.


----------



## Vegetta

Albake21 said:


> So I'm going to save everything for my write up, but this one thing I just had to post right away. This neck is VERY different from any other Ultra Thin C I've ever played and owned. It's very disappointing to see and feel this neck. As someone who fell in love with the Ultra Thin C, this is a big let down. I don't know about you guys, but this sure doesn't look or feel like a C shape. That's a D with big shoulders. My 7 string Ibanez' were rounder than this. It feels very similar to the Jackon HT7, which I'm not a fan of.



I'm sorry you didn't get on with the neck. on mine the sides were very rounded. (much more so that the flat-ish D of my Ibanez).

I would have thought that ll of the different models would all have the same neck profile?

That is a gorgeous guitar. I would have to really hate the neck to give that up :2cents:

Edit

After looking at your Neck profile I think it may be fairy close to mine.


----------



## Albake21

Vegetta said:


> I'm sorry you didn't get on with the neck. on mine the sides were very rounded. (much more so that the flat-ish D of my Ibanez).
> 
> I would have thought that ll of the different models would all have the same neck profile?
> 
> That is a gorgeous guitar. I would have to really hate the neck to give that up :2cents:
> 
> Edit
> 
> After looking at your Neck profile I think it may be fairy close to mine.


I wish I still had my MKII to show how big of a difference it is. Now I'm curious if all of the MKIIIs have this neck, not just the standard. You're right though, it's absolutely stunning. I would never have known this was an Indonesian made guitar if it wasn't for the cheaper bridge giving it away (just based off looks).


----------



## stinkoman

Albake21 said:


> I wish I still had my MKII to show how big of a difference it is. Now I'm curious if all of the MKIIIs have this neck, not just the standard. You're right though, it's absolutely stunning. I would never have known this was an Indonesian made guitar if it wasn't for the cheaper bridge giving it away (just based off looks).



I think I have quoted you a few times how the the necks on the MKI and MKII are my favorites so this a big disappointment if the MKIII is that radically different.


----------



## Albake21

stinkoman said:


> I think I have quoted you a few times how the the necks on the MKI and MKII are my favorites so this a big disappointment if the MKIII is that radically different.


Yup, absolutely one of my favorites. That's why I was so let down when I first picked it up.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> Yup, absolutely one of my favorites. That's why I was so let down when I first picked it up.


Where did you get that tool that you used to measure the neck profile?


----------



## Mattykoda

That's a contour guage. They're pretty inexpensive if you're looking to buy one.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Where did you get that tool that you used to measure the neck profile?


Yup what @Mattykoda said. I bought mine from Menards for like $10.


----------



## possumkiller

https://espguitars.co.jp/productinfo/12359/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

possumkiller said:


> https://espguitars.co.jp/productinfo/12359/


eww cockstock and poorly figured burl


----------



## possumkiller

It's like an ESP grab on the Keith Merrow and Misha Mansour crowd.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

@Albake21

Sorry I didn't do them in the same order each time. The MK-III is always in the middle though.


MK-III is rounder and has a bit more meat/thickness (which is inline with the specs on their website).
The MK-II gets flatter. Like someone just shaved the middle of the MK-III down almost.
The Kiesel is more of a D-shape. It's flat in the middle but that middle extends outward moreso than the Schecters.

1st fret






12th fret


----------



## Vegetta

Yeah the Mkiii is odd - its amazing how something so thin can be so rounded


----------



## Albake21

@LeviathanKiller 

Which MKIII did you measure? That look pretty different from my results. I also have a Kiesel THNN 7 I can compare if you'd like. Now I'm wondering if it's just mine or the Standards that have the wrong profile.


----------



## Albake21

I just measured it again next to my Kiesel THNN. It's pretty obvious my KM7 is not a C shape and very different from your MKIII (Which I'm guessing you are measuring the MIK one). This is why I don't like this neck, just look at how flat and big shouldered it is compared to the Kiesel.

1st: Kiesel Left, MKIII Standard Right






12th Kiesel Left, MKIII Standard Right


----------



## stinkoman

I appreciate the work Albake21 and Leviathan Killer put into solving this neck profile difference issue. Especially since the MKIII is my biggest source of gas. I almost got a standard MKIII until that post on the different neck. So on that note..

I just bought my 4th KM7, but It's my first MKII. Still the earlier version with the Seymour Duncans, but still a nice upgrade over the first one and worth the little extra. I said it before if you are patient you can find the MKI for $500 on guitar center usually,and is what I always did and I got this one for $600 and still think this as much bang for your buck as "getting a used prestige".


----------



## Albake21

stinkoman said:


> I appreciate the work Albake21 and Leviathan Killer put into solving this neck profile difference issue. Especially since the MKIII is my biggest source of gas. I almost got a standard MKIII until that post on the different neck. So on that note..
> 
> I just bought my 4th KM7, but It's my first MKII. Still the earlier version with the Seymour Duncans, but still a nice upgrade over the first one and worth the little extra. I said it before if you are patient you can find the MKI for $500 on guitar center usually,and is what I always did and I got this one for $600 and still think this as much bang for your buck as "getting a used prestige".


Honestly, good choice. I'm now debating on doing what my original plan was. Grabbing a natural MKII, sanding off the top, either adding a new top or just staining it a different color. I wouldn't have to change the hardware because it's all Hipshot. The MKII is still my all time favorite 7 string and I've played it all. From Schecter to Ibanez to Mayones to Aristides to Kiesel. The MKII still is my favorite. I may even try adding a trem to an MKII.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> @LeviathanKiller
> 
> Which MKIII did you measure? That look pretty different from my results. I also have a Kiesel THNN 7 I can compare if you'd like. Now I'm wondering if it's just mine or the Standards that have the wrong profile.



The MK-III Artist ($1700 one)



Albake21 said:


> I just measured it again next to my Kiesel THNN. It's pretty obvious my KM7 is not a C shape and very different from your MKIII (Which I'm guessing you are measuring the MIK one). This is why I don't like this neck, just look at how flat and big shouldered it is compared to the Kiesel.



I'm thinking the Standard series has a different profile (which wouldn't surprise me since it's a completely different factory too). I know my contour gauge isn't as precise but I really don't think it looks like that.

I got my Kiesel and this last MK-III within 30-days of each other I believe. I know that when I got the Kiesel (THNN) I immediately felt the shoulders on it and it took a bit to warm up to. The MK-III was not an issue at all from day one. For me, the MK-III (gotta refer to this as the Artist one from now on) is more comfortable than the MK-II is actually (not so much as to get rid of the MK-IIs of course). The MK-IIs left this bit of a gap in my hand that could cause some discomfort occasionally whereas the MK-III Artist's little tiny bit of extra thickness and rounder profile fills that gap and so my hand is more connected causing less discomfort over extended periods.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> The MK-III Artist ($1700 one)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the Standard series has a different profile (which wouldn't surprise me since it's a completely different factory too). I know my contour gauge isn't as precise but I really don't think it looks like that.
> 
> I got my Kiesel and this last MK-III within 30-days of each other I believe. I know that when I got the Kiesel (THNN) I immediately felt the shoulders on it and it took a bit to warm up to. The MK-III was not an issue at all from day one. For me, the MK-III (gotta refer to this as the Artist one from now on) is more comfortable than the MK-II is actually (not so much as to get rid of the MK-IIs of course). The MK-IIs left this bit of a gap in my hand that could cause some discomfort occasionally whereas the MK-III Artist's little tiny bit of extra thickness and rounder profile fills that gap and so my hand is more connected causing less discomfort over extended periods.



I know exactly what you mean about the "bit of gap in my hand". I had that exact thought with my MKII and it's the reason I ended up getting rid of it after a while. You're right about the Kiesel, it does have more shoulder than the Schecters, but the reason I love it is because of how round and thin (the THNN at least) it is. Your MKIII looks exactly like what I wanted from this standard. Sadly though I just can't pay that much money for a Korean made guitar. Not only that, but I really hate those burls. My Indo made has a better top than any MKIII Artist I've seen. I might just give in an put in a custom order for another Kiesel Multiscale since they are $100 off right now (Multiscale May).


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> I know exactly what you mean about the "bit of gap in my hand". I had that exact thought with my MKII and it's the reason I ended up getting rid of it after a while. You're right about the Kiesel, it does have more shoulder than the Schecters, but the reason I love it is because of how round and thin (the THNN at least) it is. Your MKIII looks exactly like what I wanted from this standard. Sadly though I just can't pay that much money for a Korean made guitar. Not only that, but I really hate those burls. My Indo made has a better top than any MKIII Artist I've seen. I might just give in an put in a custom order for another Kiesel Multiscale since they are $100 off right now (Multiscale May).



Yeah, I got used to the Kiesel somehow and know it's super comfortable to me. It is very small feeling which is nice for some stuff especially given mine is a 27" scale.

Oh dang. You and me both. I've got a multi-scale build I've been wanting to do.


----------



## stinkoman

Albake21 said:


> Honestly, good choice. I'm now debating on doing what my original plan was. Grabbing a natural MKII, sanding off the top, either adding a new top or just staining it a different color. I wouldn't have to change the hardware because it's all Hipshot. The MKII is still my all time favorite 7 string and I've played it all. From Schecter to Ibanez to Mayones to Aristides to Kiesel. The MKII still is my favorite. I may even try adding a trem to an MKII.



This is just IMO I would return it if you can. A great neck profile is really my only main selling point on getting a guitar. Anything else I can swap or work around usually .There is a Natural MKII 7 string for $629 on guitar centers used site right now. Sanding the finish and staining the top would be pretty cool and when all done still probably saved a little money on the return and have something more unique.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Yeah, I got used to the Kiesel somehow and know it's super comfortable to me. It is very small feeling which is nice for some stuff especially given mine is a 27" scale.
> 
> Oh dang. You and me both. I've got a multi-scale build I've been wanting to do.


The roasted maple, plus the $100 off in May is really the tipping point for me to pull the trigger. My Vader Multiscale 7 is by far the best multiscale I've ever played, but personally I prefer headstocks.



stinkoman said:


> This is just IMO I would return it if you can. A great neck profile is really my only main selling point on getting a guitar. Anything else I can swap or work around usually .There is a Natural MKII 7 string for $629 on guitar centers used site right now. Sanding the finish and staining the top would be pretty cool and when all done still probably saved a little money on the return and have something more unique.



100% agree. Neck profile is everything to me. I'm still debating it because it really is an amazing guitar, but what's convincing me to return it is the other options for the same or close to price. Thankfully with Sweetwater I can return it with no cost to me. I still have a couple weeks to make that choice, although I'm sure it would be sooner rather than later.


----------



## Mattykoda

@Albake21 are you measuring to the top of the fretboard on the 12th fret picure?


----------



## Albake21

Mattykoda said:


> @Albake21 are you measuring to the top of the fretboard on the 12th fret picure?


Like the depth from the back of the neck to the top of the fretboard? I didn't measure the depth perfectly, I was just trying to show the profile, not the thickness. The thickness of the two are actually very similar.


----------



## Mattykoda

Yes, I figured you weren't being super precise to show the thickness. I have a DC7X with the standard profile and was curious how they compare thickness wise.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Mattykoda said:


> Yes, I figured you weren't being super precise to show the thickness. I have a DC7X with the standard profile and was curious how they compare thickness wise.


Those measurements should be available online though. I might be wrong.


----------



## Albake21

Mattykoda said:


> Yes, I figured you weren't being super precise to show the thickness. I have a DC7X with the standard profile and was curious how they compare thickness wise.





LeviathanKiller said:


> Those measurements should be available online though. I might be wrong.



Getting those measurements are like pulling teeth though. After many questions and many guitars later from Kiesel, the normal profiles are on their site, the thinner neck profile is roughly .5 mm thinner than the normal. The problem is, the necks are hand sanded so not everyone is the same. What you can do and what I've done in the past is request a note for the neck to be sanded as thin as possible. They don't charge for it. I did this once and while it was slightly different, I never bother with it anymore.

Also I just put in my order for my AM7 so the KM7 is going back. If it just had the right neck profile I would have happily kept it.


----------



## BusinessMan

How are the km7 mkiii standard models (if it’s been posted, I’m far too lazy to go look through this thread)? The one in the toxic green smoke caught my eye and I’m wondering if any who has had one/played one could shed some light.


----------



## Mattykoda

Uhhhh
https://sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-schecter-km7-mkiii-standard-writeup-and-sound-clips.335946/


----------



## Mattykoda

Also @LeviathanKiller and @Albake21, kiesel does have the measurements posted to their website for their regular neck and it is thicker. I just thought it would be cool to see them side by side. I got a deal on a ‘99 rg7620 so I picked that up instead but if I don’t get along with it I might still go the standard route and pick up the gray one.


----------



## BusinessMan

Mattykoda said:


> Uhhhh
> https://sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-schecter-km7-mkiii-standard-writeup-and-sound-clips.335946/



Nice thanks. I haven’t been active lately here so I didn’t catch that one


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Mattykoda said:


> Also @LeviathanKiller and @Albake21, kiesel does have the measurements posted to their website for their regular neck and it is thicker. I just thought it would be cool to see them side by side. I got a deal on a ‘99 rg7620 so I picked that up instead but if I don’t get along with it I might still go the standard route and pick up the gray one.


I bought a more precise contour gauge a few days ago so I will remeasure them and post pics if I get the time


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Okay, so I measured the Kiesel and the MK-III Artist and the MK-III is much more rounded than the Kiesel. The Kiesel is closer to a D shape than the MK-III Artist is for sure. I'll post pics of the gauge later if I can but I've been super busy. My word is about as good as the pics of a contour gauge anyway. It's hard to really get the full idea unless you can see the gauge in person. I really want to get my hands on a MK-III Standard to find out if the profile is different now.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Okay, so I measured the Kiesel and the MK-III Artist and the MK-III is much more rounded than the Kiesel. The Kiesel is closer to a D shape than the MK-III Artist is for sure. I'll post pics of the gauge later if I can but I've been super busy. My word is about as good as the pics of a contour gauge anyway. It's hard to really get the full idea unless you can see the gauge in person. I really want to get my hands on a MK-III Standard to find out if the profile is different now.


There's no doubt it's different. If you are saying it's rounder than the Kiesel profile, then I know it's different. My Kiesel is rounder than my KM7, but you are right in that the Kiesel is slightly close to a D shape. It's like in between a round C and a D shape.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> There's *no doubt it's different*. If you are saying it's rounder than the Kiesel profile, then I know it's different. My Kiesel is rounder than my KM7, but you are right in that the Kiesel is slightly close to a D shape. It's like in between a round C and a D shape.


This makes me sad 
I was ready to open my home to more MK-IIIs


----------



## KnightBrolaire

made some clips of the KM7 MKIII standard through my revv 100p. They're pretty decent stock pickups imo. I don't feel the need to immediately rip em out like I usually do with OEM pickups.
https://www.mediafire.com/file/eiabcjq145su8og/km7std.zip/file


----------



## alvaro89

Hi everyone !!! 

I've been following this thread since I got myself a KM6 MKII NATP. I am so happy with this beauty, but it had a volume pot removal because It was so noisy, and I see now the original wiring diagram was not followed by the luthier, because instead of volume, it has a tone (the volume is always at 10, but I can regulate tone with this pot  so sad) and there is no split anymore either ! split does not do anything, same sound.

Could you guys please post here the original wiring diagram? I would be so grateful so I can get it totally original 

Thanks everyone in advance


----------



## LeviathanKiller

alvaro89 said:


> Hi everyone !!!
> 
> I've been following this thread since I got myself a KM6 MKII NATP. I am so happy with this beauty, but it had a volume pot removal because It was so noisy, and I see now the original wiring diagram was not followed by the luthier, because instead of volume, it has a tone (the volume is always at 10, but I can regulate tone with this pot  so sad) and there is no split anymore either ! split does not do anything, same sound.
> 
> Could you guys please post here the original wiring diagram? I would be so grateful so I can get it totally original
> 
> Thanks everyone in advance


https://docs.google.com/gview?embed.../wp-content/uploads/2016/05/2H_3G_1VppSPL.pdf


----------



## alvaro89

LeviathanKiller said:


> https://docs.google.com/gview?embedded=true&url=https://www.seymourduncan.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/2H_3G_1VppSPL.pdf



Thank you so much LeviathanKiller!! I just soldered this way.. and ¡t is perfect ! Split and volume has come back  





She says thank you as well


----------



## TheMadMonk

Just received my KM7 MKIII Artist in Blue Crimson today. I ordered a B-Stock off of Reverb and couldn't be happier with it. There is a small mark by the bridge that you can see in certain light, but other than that it looks perfect. 

It sounds, feels, and plays great. Absolutely in love with it.


----------



## Joeliosis

The ONLY thing I'd like different with my Predator is that the red was brighter on the inlays.


----------



## Vegetta

TheMadMonk said:


> Just received my KM7 MKIII Artist in Blue Crimson today. I ordered a B-Stock off of Reverb and couldn't be happier with it. There is a small mark by the bridge that you can see in certain light, but other than that it looks perfect.
> 
> It sounds, feels, and plays great. Absolutely in love with it.



Congrats man!! I totally love mine. I was considering a B stock but was afraid it would be a trainwreck. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## stinkoman

So shameless plug I have great shape MK-II 7 string for sale for $625 shipped in the USA in the classifieds if anybody is looking for a good deal on one. This is the 4th one I ever owned and my favorite one,I had. I planned on keeping it, but I lucked into an old Ibanez universe and have to sell something to pay the bill.


----------



## MistaSnowman

Question for KM7-MkI owners...

I'm looking to swap out the Duncans for the Merrow Fishman set plus the Universal Battery Pack. Will the Merrow's drop in or will routing have to be involved? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

MistaSnowman said:


> Question for KM7-MkI owners...
> 
> I'm looking to swap out the Duncans for the Merrow Fishman set plus the Universal Battery Pack. Will the Merrow's drop in or will routing have to be involved? Thanks in advance!!!



Routes on the MK-1's are bigger (just more square really) than the MK-2's and so on. Should have no issues. I actually put a set of BKP Impulses into my MK-1 since they wouldn't fit into some of my other guitars.
I don't know about putting the battery back in there though. Not sure if anyone has done that to a MK-1 that I know of.


----------



## olejason

Been really enjoying my MK-3 quite a bit. The wenge neck just feels so good (why don't more companies use wenge?) and the Fishman pickups sound huge and clear.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

olejason said:


> Been really enjoying my MK-3 quite a bit. The wenge neck just feels so good (why don't more companies use wenge?) and the Fishman pickups sound huge and clear.



Wenge = more $$$

I agree, wenge necks are awesome, probably my favourite neck wood.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Wenge = more $$$
> 
> I agree, wenge necks are awesome, probably my favourite neck wood.



Wenge is THE stuff. Got it on my MK-3, Schecter Custom Shop, and my Skervesen build that's in the works.

I don't like it as a fretboard though at all.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wenge makes for a great neck but it's a fucking pain in the ass to work with.


----------



## cip 123

olejason said:


> Been really enjoying my MK-3 quite a bit. The wenge neck just feels so good (why don't more companies use wenge?) and the Fishman pickups sound huge and clear.


Wenge is very hard on tools, prone to splintering and it's dust is toxic.

It's not a great wood to work with, due to the tooling and health implications. Cost and working conditions are obviously more of a factor for this wood. 

It is a great wood to play with however, smooth feeling and very hard/stiff compared to other woods, so it's quite stable.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

cip 123 said:


> Wenge is very hard on tools, *prone to splintering *and it's dust is toxic.



This is a big reason why it sucks for a fretboard imo. My Ibanez SRMS805 had a splinter come out of the edge and it was a pain.


----------



## fcv

I bought a KM-7 MK-III artist last week, and I've been having a bit of an issue with it. I'm getting an audible, 'clink' sound coming through the amp when I play palm muted open strings on the A string or low E(other 5 strings sound fine). I'm not sure if theres actually anything wrong or if the Merrow Fishmans just push some frequencies a bit more than I'm used to. Putting some foam behind the nut seemed to help a little, and I can effectively nuke this with 2 narrow eq cuts at the start of the signal chain(minus 5-6 db with q=5 or 6, centered about 1830 for the A string and about 1650 for the low E I think), but I don't normally keep a parametric eq at the beginning of my signal chain, and at this point whenever I pick it up I'm mainly just listening for the sound and it's annoying me. Does anyone else notice this kind of thing or have any ideas what else I can do?

Also I wasn't planning on using single coil mode anyway, but the noise floor on it seems absurdly high. I was kinda under the impression that it was supposed to be the sound of single coils, not actual single coils, kinda like the moderns have passive voice which is still active. Is this not the case?


----------



## Vegetta

Mine is a bit noisy at times in single coil mode. My house has garbage wiring and i get a bit of interference. I wouldn't think they would make noise either but It didn't bother me much. I only really use the single coil mode with cleans.

As for clinking yeah i notice a bit of that. I am using a fretwrap and that helped a lot. I use 2mm flow picks and pick pretty hard at times. 

I did have a weird volume pot issue with mine where it would go full volume as soon as you turned the knob and them immediately work as intended. I blew out the pot with compressed air and that fixed it up.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Could have your action set too low too. Have you checked that? I had that happen once or twice on some guitars.


----------



## fcv

Action was actually a bit high as I noticed the clinking sound fairly quickly and wanted to avoid that being a factor. I initially changed the strings and adjusted the truss rod, and at that point the action was about 1.3mm over 12th fret on the high side so I held off adjust the bridge at first, and left it there for a bit while I tried to figure this out. Since then I've adjusted it down to right about 1mm, which is still a little conservative for me. The clinking sound is actually quite a bit less noticeable after I lowered the action on the low E, but still fairly noticeable on the A.

Thanks for the confirmation that single coil mode always is that way. Just seemed to contradict everything people preach about fishmans.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

fcv said:


> Action was actually a bit high as I noticed the clinking sound fairly quickly and wanted to avoid that being a factor. I initially changed the strings and adjusted the truss rod, and at that point the action was about 1.3mm over 12th fret on the high side so I held off adjust the bridge at first, and left it there for a bit while I tried to figure this out. Since then I've adjusted it down to right about 1mm, which is still a little conservative for me. The clinking sound is actually quite a bit less noticeable after I lowered the action on the low E, but still fairly noticeable on the A.
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation that single coil mode always is that way. Just seemed to contradict everything people preach about fishmans.


In the MK-III, the single coil is indeed like that. If you have a KM set in a MK-II, the set sounds a bit different actually. I ended up preferring voice 1 in the MK-III the best and so I pulled my KM set out of the MK-II and never modded it to have the single coil mode available. Now I'm pulling the set out of the MK-III as well just because I've moved on. lol


----------



## NotQuiteWes

LeviathanKiller said:


> In the MK-III, the single coil is indeed like that. If you have a KM set in a MK-II, the set sounds a bit different actually. I ended up preferring voice 1 in the MK-III the best and so I pulled my KM set out of the MK-II and never modded it to have the single coil mode available. Now I'm pulling the set out of the MK-III as well just because I've moved on. lol


What are you putting in place of the Fishman sets?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

NotQuiteWes said:


> What are you putting in place of the Fishman sets?


Either a Guitarmory Foxbat ceramic set or an Atlas set (unsure of which magnets if this option)

I wish I would have ordered my Patriot set in non-soapbar format because they would be going in there instead of in my Schecter C-7 SLS Elite which I don't like as much as the KM-7 MK-3


----------



## Xaeldaren

Hey all, I'm saving up for my first 7-string guitar and weighing my options. Is a "new" (i.e. no previous owners) KM-7 MK1 for €1120 a good deal in today's 7-string market? 

I'm looking for 26.5 inch scale, stainless steel frets, graphtech/bone nut. It seems to tick all the boxes. I'm struggling to come up with anything better in my budget - €1200 max.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Xaeldaren said:


> Hey all, I'm saving up for my first 7-string guitar and weighing my options. Is a "new" (i.e. no previous owners) KM-7 MK1 for €1120 a good deal in today's 7-string market?
> 
> I'm looking for 26.5 inch scale, stainless steel frets, graphtech/bone nut. It seems to tick all the boxes. I'm struggling to come up with anything better in my budget - €1200 max.


You can get a MK-II for that price. $1000 USD max is a good price for a new MK-1. In fact, there's a new white one for $899 on Reverb right now. I bought my brand new Lambo Orange MK-1 for like $675 on sale actually.

I do recommend going for a MK-2 if you can, I find them to be much nicer guitars but in the end all 3 models are awesome. I have one MK-1, three MK-2, and one MK-3.


----------



## Xaeldaren

LeviathanKiller said:


> You can get a MK-II for that price. $1000 USD max is a good price for a new MK-1. In fact, there's a new white one for $899 on Reverb right now. I bought my brand new Lambo Orange MK-1 for like $675 on sale actually.
> 
> I do recommend going for a MK-2 if you can, I find them to be much nicer guitars but in the end all 3 models are awesome. I have one MK-1, three MK-2, and one MK-3.



I hadn't considered going for some of them in the US - I'm in Ireland, and I'm wary of getting fucked on import tax, but if they're that low, that's lower than what I'd pay for them over here anyway.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Xaeldaren said:


> I hadn't considered going for some of them in the US - I'm in Ireland, and I'm wary of getting fucked on import tax, but if they're that low, that's lower than what I'd pay for them over here anyway.


My bad

Going based off of Thomann prices:
MK-3 is €1,590-€1,690 and MK-2 is €1,290-€1,330.
If they offered the MK-1, it would be fair if it was somewhere between €890-€1,000 imo. Right about the same price as the "Standard" version of the MK-3 (the one without stainless steel frets and such).

Does that help any?


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

Come have a trip with my Schecter KM7 MK3!


----------



## MrWulf

I brought a mint KM7 mk2 for like 700 bucks and honestly this thing blew all my previous guitars. And i've played Carvin, Ibanez Prestige, Agile and such. Outside the top notch construction and specs, i didnt realize how comfy the neck was despite being ultra slim. All and all, definitely a keeper.


----------



## Albake21

Did Schecter just silently release the KM6 MK-III standard or did I miss something?

https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/keith-merrow-km-6-mk-iii-standard-toxic-smoke-green-detail


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## jephjacques

oh damn, that's hot as hell


----------



## MrWulf

Is it a callback to his white, maple board BRJ? Thats so hot holy shit


----------



## Vyn

MrWulf said:


> Is it a callback to his white, maple board BRJ? Thats so hot holy shit



I remember seeing that guitar and saving for fucking ages to put down a deposit with BRJ for something with those specs. Took me a while though and I hadn't got the coin together before all the shit went down. Might have to start saving again haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Now if only they do a version of that green strat BRJ he used only once. 



ps this is still his best tone he's ever gotten.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




Is it the same model Keith playing in this recent video? No maple board though, could it be a prototype?


----------



## Alexlopez

That 


Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Is it the same model Keith playing in this recent video? No maple board though, could it be a prototype?



The one in the video is one of his US custom shop guitars. Same specs as his other US models but with the satin white finish and white pickups..... pretty sure that’s all it is BUT Don’t quote me on that tho. 

this new one with maple board is a prototype for 2020 production MKIII’s..... 
I check for new info on it everyday lol


----------



## Vegetta

Albake21 said:


> Did Schecter just silently release the KM6 MK-III standard or did I miss something?
> 
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/keith-merrow-km-6-mk-iii-standard-toxic-smoke-green-detail



I wish those were 26.5" scale


----------



## Vegetta

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



what is "Hybrid" about this? Not being an ass I have no idea what that means


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Vegetta said:


> what is "Hybrid" about this? Not being an ass I have no idea what that means



I remember with the Hellraiser Hybrid, it combined elements of the Hellraiser series and the Blackjack SLS series. I'm guessing this combines features of the KM MKIII with another Schecter model, or just combines all 3 KMs into one hodgepodge.


----------



## Vegetta

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I remember with the Hellraiser Hybrid, it combined elements of the Hellraiser series and the Blackjack SLS series. I'm guessing this combines features of the KM MKIII with another Schecter model, or just combines all 3 KMs into one hodgepodge.



AHHHH ok i get it. Curiosity piqued now.


----------



## possumkiller

I'm liking that USA Stage model.


----------



## Meeotch

Just pulled the trigger on a MKIII Pro 6'er. I'll definitely do a NGD when it arrives, but for now here's the shop's photo! So stoked!


----------



## Xaeldaren

Congratulations. That's gorgeous.


----------



## Meeotch

Sorry if this was covered before...but does anyone know if the Fishman universal rechargeable battery pack will fit into these new MKIII's? I know it comes stock on the Studio, but for the one's it doesn't come stock with? (IE the above PRO).


----------



## Vegetta

Meeotch said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a MKIII Pro 6'er. I'll definitely do a NGD when it arrives, but for now here's the shop's photo! So stoked!




Damnnnnnn i really want one of those now. I am pretty sure that will be my next guitar purchase in a few months (unless they release something even better at namm)

I absolutely love my 7 string Merrow.


----------



## itll_be_ok

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I remember with the Hellraiser Hybrid, it combined elements of the Hellraiser series and the Blackjack SLS series. I'm guessing this combines features of the KM MKIII with another Schecter model, or just combines all 3 KMs into one hodgepodge.


This fretboard with black binding looks like the one from banshee elite prototype


----------



## Albake21

itll_be_ok said:


> This fretboard with black binding looks like the one from banshee elite prototype


Whoa whoa whoa, this was a prototype?? That's one of the best Schecter models I've seen!


----------



## itll_be_ok

Albake21 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, this was a prototype?? That's one of the best Schecter models I've seen!


There was one for sell on reverb 2 years ago. It says Schecter Banshee Elite 2015 Prototype.
https://reverb.com/item/6157355-schecter-banshee-elite-7-prototype-2015-black


----------



## Albake21

itll_be_ok said:


> There was one for sell on reverb 2 years ago. It says Schecter Banshee Elite 2015 Prototype.
> https://reverb.com/item/6157355-schecter-banshee-elite-7-prototype-2015-black


Besides the weird choice in headstock color, that thing looks great!


----------



## Vegetta

looks like they put the flamed maple on the headstock but never stained it a very odd choice


----------



## gunch

Have the issues with the mk III been sorted or are they still kind of a dicey prospect? I still would prefer an old banshee elite 6 but the radiused body on these are cool


----------



## LeviathanKiller

gunch said:


> Have the issues with the mk III been sorted or are they still kind of a dicey prospect? I still would prefer an old banshee elite 6 but the radiused body on these are cool



Last one I bought wasn't as bad as the first 3 but still had a minor chipping issue. Really quite negligible but it was at a steal price.

Definitely like the neck profile on the MK-3 over the MK-2 which was too flat for how thin it was. Still very usable though.


----------



## Iron1

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> That finish was an absolute nightmare at first. It was a bit ambitious. The early ones turned yellow-ish after about a year. They changed it almost immediately, but a handful of the early ones, including my proto guitars, have a "vintage white" tint to them. Once they amended the finish, they got a lot more consistent. That's one of the toughest finishes to get right. There's a lot of variables to it. That's why I didn't do any of the later models in trans white. We might bring it back on a USA model at some point though



Way late to the party here, but I LOVE the transparent white, but the yellow-ish transparent white not so much. Any proven method to remove the yellowing? Is it just a breakdown in the top layer of the clear coat? TIA!


----------



## Blytheryn

Meeotch said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a MKIII Pro 6'er. I'll definitely do a NGD when it arrives, but for now here's the shop's photo! So stoked!



Man that looks like something that would come out of the Daemoness shop.


----------



## Albake21

Blytheryn said:


> Man that looks like something that would come out of the Daemoness shop.


Schecter's custom shop is by far the most underrated shop I've seen. The quality is some of the best you can possibly get.


----------



## Blytheryn

Albake21 said:


> Schecter's custom shop is by far the most underrated shop I've seen. The quality is some of the best you can possibly get.


So I’ve heard. That thing looks killer!


----------



## Meeotch

Did you guys see my NGD? More pics here!
https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-schecter-usa-km-6-mk-iii-pro.338689/


----------



## itll_be_ok

From Keith's facebook


----------



## Seabeast2000

Hmm, is that a Not-C carve?


----------



## Zado

^Not a guitar that I'd personally purchase as it's far from the genre I play, but it's the first "modern metal guitar" in a while that fills me with a Wow factor.


----------



## possumkiller

Is it just me or does that have the regular hipshot and not the ibanez hipshot? Also is it just me or do those pickups have double slugs and no screws? That thing is sexy af tho.


----------



## itll_be_ok

It's definitely standard hipshot 7. It looks a bit high so maybe it is .175 instead of .125?


----------



## possumkiller

Also is it just me or is that body more thicc?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> Is it just me or does that have the regular hipshot and not the ibanez hipshot? Also is it just me or do those pickups have double slugs and no screws? That thing is sexy af tho.



The hipshot does look like a standard one. And the guitar does have active pickups. There's a battery cover on the back. Curious to see if it's a new set of Merrow pickups.


----------



## Alexlopez

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The hipshot does look like a standard one. And the guitar does have active pickups. There's a battery cover on the back. Curious to see if it's a new set of Merrow pickups.



it looks to be his fishman set. But with white bobbins.
Im curious why the switch to the regular Hipshot vs the Ibby high mass. 
Also looks to have schecter branded tuners. This guitar is probably gonna replace the KM7 MKII, As a cheaper alternative to the blue and black KM7s...
I hope that’s the case. And that it’s made of mahogany lol


----------



## Siggevaio

Man, that's clean! Unfortunately, QC seems to be 50/50 on these guitars so I wouldn't buy one if I couldn't try one before opening my wallet. 100% return policy works as well though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Alexlopez said:


> it looks to be his fishman set. But with white bobbins.
> Im curious why the switch to the regular Hipshot vs the Ibby high mass.
> Also looks to have schecter branded tuners. This guitar is probably gonna replace the KM7 MKII, As a cheaper alternative to the blue and black KM7s...
> I hope that’s the case. And that it’s made of mahogany lol



The Keith Merrow Fishmans have screws, not all slugs. Must either be a new set or an alteration to his current set. Also it's called the KM7 hybrid, so it's probably why they're calling it that. Combining specs of the previous 3 incarnations into one guitar.


----------



## NoodleFace

possumkiller said:


> Is it just me or does that have the regular hipshot and not the ibanez hipshot? Also is it just me or do those pickups have double slugs and no screws? That thing is sexy af tho.


Why would it have the Ibanez hipshot?


----------



## NotQuiteWes

NoodleFace said:


> Why would it have the Ibanez hipshot?



Because that's what the MK-III Artist models have. It's a style of bridge. I think it's Hipshot's version of a Gibraltar bridge (commonly used on Ibanez guitars).


----------



## LeviathanKiller

NoodleFace said:


> Why would it have the Ibanez hipshot?


What NotQuiteWest said and the fact that is amazingly comfortable being the reason for that

My only complaint is that the saddle screws are offset due to the design and I find it really odd aesthetic-wise


----------



## Masoo2

It's been a while since I've kept up with the production MKIIIs, how have they been overall?

I remember in the beginning it seemed like lemon after lemon that people kept returning, but was that simply SSO being SSO or were the guitars actually mediocre?


----------



## NoodleFace

NotQuiteWes said:


> Because that's what the MK-III Artist models have. It's a style of bridge. I think it's Hipshot's version of a Gibraltar bridge (commonly used on Ibanez guitars).


Thanks didn't realize it was actually called.a Ibby model by hipshot


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

*Keith Merrow Grandpa Blues!*

Schecter KM7 MK3 blues demo song!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I got to try a KM7 MKIII Pro today. I loved the feel of the wenge neck but the fit/finish was pretty janky for the price point. Granted it was used so I don't know if some of the scratches/bruises were from the original owner, but the edge of the fretboard had some visible tool marks and there was a bunch of paint bleed visible on the edge of the body. The merrow pickups were pretty damn good though.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Masoo2 said:


> It's been a while since I've kept up with the production MKIIIs, how have they been overall?
> 
> I remember in the beginning it seemed like lemon after lemon that people kept returning, but was that simply SSO being SSO or were the guitars actually mediocre?



That was me. I had to return 3. All had pretty bad chipping along the fretboard. It was beyond acceptable at the price point. I ended getting a 4th a few months later that still has the issue although much less severe AND it was much cheaper too (like $400 off I think).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NoodleFace said:


> Why would it have the Ibanez hipshot?





NotQuiteWes said:


> Because that's what the MK-III Artist models have. It's a style of bridge. I think it's Hipshot's version of a Gibraltar bridge (commonly used on Ibanez guitars).





LeviathanKiller said:


> What NotQuiteWest said and the fact that is amazingly comfortable being the reason for that
> 
> My only complaint is that the saddle screws are offset due to the design and I find it really odd aesthetic-wise



Yeah, it's meant to be a drop-in replacement system for the Ibanez Gibraltar system, which doesn't get the most of praise. 

Keith likes it because of the feel, and the fact he likes how massive it is.


----------



## NoodleFace

Yeah I think the Gibraltar is one of the ugliest looking bridges ever made. I'd replace them with this hipshot every.time


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

More details about the Hybrid model from KM himself


Re the pickups, they only have one voicing, the vol pull is a booster.


----------



## Albake21

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> More details about the Hybrid model from KM himself
> 
> 
> Re the pickups, they only have one voicing, the vol pull is a booster.



Hmm... With one voicing, that makes it sound like Fishman might be working on budget friendly sets that have limited features.


----------



## Vyn

Albake21 said:


> Hmm... With one voicing, that makes it sound like Fishman might be working on budget friendly sets that have limited features.



It would be a smart move considering the price of them at the moment. I love Keith's tone however fuck paying the price for a set of his signature pickups. I don't think I've ever seen a set that expensive outside of boutique stuff (BKP etc). That money will get you anything from SD custom built to your specs.


----------



## NotQuiteWes

Idk, I even though I only get the two voicings from the MK-2, I find them super versatile and I'd rather have the option of multiple voicings.


----------



## lewis

Im way more upfor one voicing cheaper options.
The one set of moderns i have currently doestnt have any switches. They are hardwired for voice 1 bridge and voice 2 neck and i just have 1 volume knob.

So for me it makes total sense to get emg style prices on cheaper 1 voice options


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Vyn said:


> It would be a smart move considering the price of them at the moment. I love Keith's tone however fuck paying the price for a set of his signature pickups. I don't think I've ever seen a set that expensive outside of boutique stuff (BKP etc). That money will get you anything from SD custom built to your specs.


SD custom shop is like damn near 400 usd for a set, and fishmans new are like 280 usd for sig sets. not really comparable price wise ime. Also if you want to shit yourself go look up Throbak or old PAF prices. They're like 500-10k usd at least.


----------



## Zado

Throbak and Holmes are worth that much tho


----------



## NotQuiteWes

I mean my Zebra set of Alpha/Omega's set me back 320. And that's just a "shop floor custom" from SD. So I think a Signature Fluence set is reasonable considering you get pots too.


----------



## Vegetta

I Really like all three voicings in the Merrow set and would prefer that over a boost. But the White Hybrid looks killer.

That HSS tho..... 

Also been wondering why Keith has not been on Coffee with Ola Yet.


----------



## Zado

Needing NJ HSS Signature.


----------



## NoodleFace

Wondering why the pro km7 has a bolt on neck but the artist is neck through. I wouldve thought the reverse, but maybe that's my naivety


----------



## NotQuiteWes

Well both import and US models seem to have two tiers: Bolt-on (Import: Standard / US: Pro) and Neck through (Import: Artist / US: Studio).


----------



## Vyn

KnightBrolaire said:


> SD custom shop is like damn near 400 usd for a set, and fishmans new are like 280 usd for sig sets. not really comparable price wise ime. Also if you want to shit yourself go look up Throbak or old PAF prices. They're like 500-10k usd at least.



Is that all Fishmans are in the US? Fuck, we are getting screwed over here, we're paying well north of that, like close to $400US.

Yeah, have seen the classic listing for a genuine 59' pickup set for 4-5 digits. It's just ego stroking at that point.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Vyn said:


> Is that all Fishmans are in the US? Fuck, we are getting screwed over here, we're paying well north of that, like close to $400US.
> 
> Yeah, have seen the classic listing for a genuine 59' pickup set for 4-5 digits. It's just ego stroking at that point.


yup, new set of moderns is like 260usd, sig sets are 280usd or so.
You guys are getting completely fucked if you're paying 400 usd for the fluence. Same thing with guys in Europe getting hosed on Duncan prices.


----------



## NoodleFace

BKPs were pretty expensive for us, conversely


----------



## Vyn

KnightBrolaire said:


> yup, new set of moderns is like 260usd, sig sets are 280usd or so.
> You guys are getting completely fucked if you're paying 400 usd for the fluence. Same thing with guys in Europe getting hosed on Duncan prices.



Welcome to being in Australia where our dealers by from a supplier who buys from a supplier who buys from a supplier.... There's so many middle men now it's bullshit. Used to be able to ship stuff direct cheaper up until a few years ago when global shipping prices got shafted.



NoodleFace said:


> BKPs were pretty expensive for us, conversely



Set of Jugs/Rags will set you back around $400USD here. About the only brand we don't get fucked on is Dimarzio which is why I'm highly considering switching from SD because getting SDs in Australia lately has been a right fucking mess (supplier issues, not SD's fault).


----------



## Carl Kolchak

So tried a little experiment. Got a set of 8 string Ernie Ball's 74 -10 for my KM-7. Laid the 10 aside, and strung the guitar up with the 74 - 13. What a difference! Tuned to G standard the thing resonates acoustically like you wouldn't believe. Would definitely recommend this string set to anyone going lower than B standard on theirs.


----------



## bastardbullet

Carl Kolchak said:


> So tried a little experiment. Got a set of 8 string Ernie Ball's 74 -10 for my KM-7. Laid the 10 aside, and strung the guitar up with the 74 - 13. What a difference! Tuned to G standard the thing resonates acoustically like you wouldn't believe. Would definitely recommend this string set to anyone going lower than B standard on theirs.



Did almost the same thing for one of my songs tuned in drop G#. I ditched the 0.64 instead of 0.10, btw i use the same set for A standard tuning just without the 0.74. I simply love this set.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

bastardbullet said:


> Did almost the same thing for one of my songs tuned in drop G#. I ditched the 0.64 instead of 0.10, btw i use the same set for A standard tuning just without the 0.74. I simply love this set.



I was surprised I didn't have to alter the nut to accommodate the 74.


----------



## bastardbullet

Carl Kolchak said:


> I was surprised I didn't have to alter the nut to accommodate the 74.



Yeah, same here. It fits perfectly. Also, i was having nightmarish sustain and intonation problems every single time i change the strings since day one. I usually used 10-60’s or 62’s for A standard. Now all these issues are gone, tunings holds up perfectly. Btw mine is mk-I.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

bastardbullet said:


> Yeah, same here. It fits perfectly. Also, i was having nightmarish sustain and intonation problems every single time i change the strings since day one. I usually used 10-60’s or 62’s for A standard. Now all these issues are gone, tunings holds up perfectly. Btw mine is mk-I.



Mine's a MK 1 as well. Don't know what it is, but this guitar really seems to prefer the heavier gauges. The Nagual, which I thought sounded kind of crappy, dry, and spikey in B standard, sounds much more balanced when given a heavier dose of the low ends. Was thinking a getting a new guitar, but not now. Well.. maybe an Orange MK 1?


----------



## bastardbullet

Carl Kolchak said:


> Mine's a MK 1 as well. Don't know what it is, but this guitar really seems to prefer the heavier gauges. The Nagual, which I thought sounded kind of crappy, dry, and spikey in B standard, sounds much more balanced when given a heavier dose of the low ends. Was thinking a getting a new guitar, but not now. Well.. maybe an Orange MK 1?



Why not, and i’m lurking for those green km-7fr’s so bad but my wallet simply says nope for now.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Was thinking Schecter should offer at least one version of the new Hybrid model with Schecter custom shop passives.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Carl Kolchak said:


> Was thinking Schecter should offer at least one version of the new Hybrid model with Schecter custom shop passives.



Just out of curiosity, which ones do you have in mind? I ask 'coz I have a Schecter Banshee Elite 7-string Sustainiac with SuperCharger Mach-7 in the bridge, and it's not a bad pickup but it didn't wow me, maybe I need to adjust height or change amp settings.

As for the hybrid, I'd be skeptical they do that on a sig model.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Just out of curiosity, which ones do you have in mind? I ask 'coz I have a Schecter Banshee Elite 7-string Sustainiac with SuperCharger Mach-7 in the bridge, and it's not a bad pickup but it didn't wow me, maybe I need to adjust height or change amp settings.
> 
> As for the hybrid, I'd be skeptical they do that on a sig model.





All three demo'd here sound like they have their merits. So like win/win/win.


----------



## GustavoGP

Hi everybody KM fans. I just bought a used KM-6 MKII (Fishman model) and i would like to know, if you guys know, if it is possibly to install the Fishman Universal Rechargeable Battery Pack using the two cavities, the Li-Ion battery pack in the Battery Compartment, and the Rechargeable Universal Module in the wiring cavity???. It is crucial to know before buying the Battery Pack because i live in Colombia and if i buy it and it wont work i will not be able to return it. Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## NoodleFace

Had the KM7 MKIII for awhile and while it's an excellent guitar (I got lucky, mine was mint and not damaged at all), I think the combo of a 26.5" scale and no floyd rose started to wear on me too much. I ended up trading it for a Kiesel over the weekend. The guitar really blew me away, because I really didn't like any other Schecter I've ever played. Ah well, the life of a gear whore.


----------



## Zado

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Just out of curiosity, which ones do you have in mind? I ask 'coz I have a Schecter Banshee Elite 7-string Sustainiac with SuperCharger Mach-7 in the bridge, and it's not a bad pickup but it didn't wow me, maybe I need to adjust height or change amp settings.
> 
> As for the hybrid, I'd be skeptical they do that on a sig model.


Honestly the Supercharger is not their best pickup, I don't like it that much, might be suitable for some genres but nothing I tend to play. I like the Apo a lot more, astounding pickup that is, sort of a modern take on a SuperD. Spec wise it's close to a BKP Jugg but sounds quite different.


----------



## MistaSnowman

GustavoGP said:


> Hi everybody KM fans. I just bought a used KM-6 MKII (Fishman model) and i would like to know, if you guys know, if it is possibly to install the Fishman Universal Rechargeable Battery Pack using the two cavities, the Li-Ion battery pack in the Battery Compartment, and the Rechargeable Universal Module in the wiring cavity???. It is crucial to know before buying the Battery Pack because i live in Colombia and if i buy it and it wont work i will not be able to return it. Thanks for any info you can provide.



Because of the push-pull pot, the cavity will be too small to fit the charging port. I ran into that issue when trying to fit the pack into my MKI, and the MKII cavity is slightly more narrow than the MKI.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

A bit late but just ordered my first KM7. Is the MK-III in trans black.

Got an offer via email from Musicians Friend. Started digging around, went through a few options. Called my Sweetwater guy and he knocked the price off close to matching. (SW has no tax) and yeah. Won't be in until after the holiday but inbound NGD.


----------



## Zado

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...2XFbMqHWfVFM_l49XWMeIaaR_WbSaowP7uYS5TM6VqURE


----------



## NoodleFace

Missing a string


----------



## Mraz

Can anyone update me on the whole Keith Merrow signature guitars? Do they still have electronics issues they used to have? 

(I have been out of the guitar world for a while - kinda lost interest after 17+ years, due to not being motivated)


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Mraz said:


> Can anyone update me on the whole Keith Merrow signature guitars? Do they still have electronics issues they used to have?
> 
> (I have been out of the guitar world for a while - kinda lost interest after 17+ years, due to not being motivated)



That's a Schecter thing in general imo. It's not that big of a deal imo though. I buy a guitar with just the body and stuff in mind. Not the pickups or electronics really.
It's hit or miss.
Also there were issues with the Artist MK-3s finish being messed up along the neck. Not sure if that has been resolved over time. I got my fourth Artist mk-3 this year and kept it as I was satisfied with it at the price I paid ($400 less than normal). The first 3 were too damaged.

I think the Standard MK-3s have been fine. @KnightBrolaire bought one I think


----------



## Chanson

Zado said:


> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...2XFbMqHWfVFM_l49XWMeIaaR_WbSaowP7uYS5TM6VqURE



Schecters burst /fancy tops look like some weird geode or something. Like in itself it looks beautiful and has high craftsmanship but I'm not sure if I like it for a guitar.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> That's a Schecter thing in general imo. It's not that big of a deal imo though. I buy a guitar with just the body and stuff in mind. Not the pickups or electronics really.
> It's hit or miss.
> Also there were issues with the Artist MK-3s finish being messed up along the neck. Not sure if that has been resolved over time. I got my fourth Artist mk-3 this year and kept it as I was satisfied with it at the price I paid ($400 less than normal). The first 3 were too damaged.
> 
> I think the Standard MK-3s have been fine. @KnightBrolaire bought one I think


Yeah I own a Standard MK3. No issues with the electronics. I wasn't really a fan of the stock bridge pickup and ended up swapping it for a duncan Parallel Axis. 


Mraz said:


> Can anyone update me on the whole Keith Merrow signature guitars? Do they still have electronics issues they used to have?
> 
> (I have been out of the guitar world for a while - kinda lost interest after 17+ years, due to not being motivated)


Here's my NGD if you want to read my thoughts on the standard series:
https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-green-meanie.336423/
I've played a couple of the artist versions as well and they seem to be kind of inconsistent in fit/finish. Both of the artist versions I've played now have tool marks on the fretboard and some other minor aesthetic issues, but the pickups/electronics were fine.


----------



## Mraz

Great, thank you! I will definitely give it a read!


----------



## NoodleFace

The artist editions had some serious QC issues with finish and fretboards (how many dudes had the binding/finish busted - one dude here had it happen 3-4 times!)

If.i were ever to buy a km7 mkiii id buy used just so I knew I was getting one that wasn't fucked up. Also shitty electronics is unacceptable to me on a new guitar too. I just expect them to work. Yeah I can Fix them personally, but I shouldn't have to


----------



## Carl Kolchak

So what happened between KM-7 1s and 3s? I ended getting a 1 because of all the 3 horror stories being posted here.


----------



## Vegetta

Carl Kolchak said:


> So what happened between KM-7 1s and 3s? I ended getting a 1 because of all the 3 horror stories being posted here.



As said above people had issues with the neck binding on a few. On mine (mkIII 7 Artist) I had an issue with the volume pot but it played so well there was no way I was giving it up.

The pot issue ended up being an easy fix (blasted it out with compressed air). 

Some people with the White Model II had issues with the finish yellowing. 

I never really liked the way that the model I or II looked and MUCH prefer the model three body and Headstock. 

I REALLY like the Merrow Fishman Pickups, but they are a tad on the noisy side. I was under the impression that active = noiseless but that isn't the case and since I had a preconceived notion that they are supposed to be noiseless the minute noise they do make bugs me to no end


----------



## Snarpaasi

Model 1 looks the best but I wish it had a minor forearm cut.. Got one few months ago and slowly getting used to it. Otherwise its a killer guitar.


----------



## NoodleFace

Vegetta said:


> As said above people had issues with the neck binding on a few. On mine (mkIII 7 Artist) I had an issue with the volume pot but it played so well there was no way I was giving it up.
> 
> The pot issue ended up being an easy fix (blasted it out with compressed air).
> 
> Some people with the White Model II had issues with the finish yellowing.
> 
> I never really liked the way that the model I or II looked and MUCH prefer the model three body and Headstock.
> 
> I REALLY like the Merrow Fishman Pickups, but they are a tad on the noisy side. I was under the impression that active = noiseless but that isn't the case and since I had a preconceived notion that they are supposed to be noiseless the minute noise they do make bugs me to no end


I didn't notice any noise.. but then again, I ALWAYS run my ISP Decimator. At least, if there was noise I didn't notice it was any more or less noisier than my nazgul.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Snarpaasi said:


> Model 1 looks the best but I wish it had a minor forearm cut.. Got one few months ago and slowly getting used to it. Otherwise its a killer guitar.



Hellraisers have that same problem. Wish someone would just hit that spot with a sander and take they edge off of it before they painted them.


----------



## Vegetta

NoodleFace said:


> I didn't notice any noise.. but then again, I ALWAYS run my ISP Decimator. At least, if there was noise I didn't notice it was any more or less noisier than my nazgul.



I dont have any noise gate at all - I keep meaning to get one but since I just play at home it hasn't been a huge issue. Now That I am more interested in recording I will pick one up.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Carl Kolchak said:


> So what happened between KM-7 1s and 3s? I ended getting a 1 because of all the 3 horror stories being posted here.



I have 3 of the MK-2s as they are absolutely freaking excellent guitars. No issues with any of them. The MK-3 Arist feels a bit more comfortable to me and has higher-end components/materials but the MK-2's simplistic perfection can't be ignored.



Vegetta said:


> As said above people had issues with the neck binding on a few. On mine (mkIII 7 Artist) I had an issue with the volume pot but it played so well there was no way I was giving it up.
> 
> The pot issue ended up being an easy fix (blasted it out with compressed air).
> 
> Some people with the White Model II had issues with the finish yellowing.
> 
> I never really liked the way that the model I or II looked and MUCH prefer the model three body and Headstock.
> 
> I REALLY like the Merrow Fishman Pickups, but they are a tad on the noisy side. I was under the impression that active = noiseless but that isn't the case and since I had a preconceived notion that they are supposed to be noiseless the minute noise they do make bugs me to no end



The trans white finish was on the MK-1s. The MK-2s come in trans black (called Black Pearl) and natural


----------



## cip 123

Carl Kolchak said:


> So what happened between KM-7 1s and 3s? I ended getting a 1 because of all the 3 horror stories being posted here.


I think it's just a difference in attention in the factory. 

When the 1 came out it was high spec but not crazy and most of the attention was probably paid to building it as a whole, the woods weren't hard to work with, it was just solid.

The 3 had really high spec and I feel like that was the payoff for quality. I doubt schecter wanted quality to slip, but some of the woods are harder to work with, the shape was probably harder to cut etc. Specs trade off with quality I think on the 3.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

LeviathanKiller said:


> That was me. I had to return 3. All had pretty bad chipping along the fretboard. It was beyond acceptable at the price point. I ended getting a 4th a few months later that still has the issue although much less severe AND it was much cheaper too (like $400 off I think).


Were all 4 crimson blue?

Curious because I just ordered my Km7, waiting for new stock to arrive at dealer and have been starting to debate black vs blue. Wondering if any of these issues have been seen on trans black model.


----------



## NoodleFace

My blue had 0 issues, FWIW


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Were all 4 crimson blue?
> 
> Curious because I just ordered my Km7, waiting for new stock to arrive at dealer and have been starting to debate black vs blue. Wondering if any of these issues have been seen on trans black model.



3 Blue Crimsons then I found the discounted black burst one


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

LeviathanKiller said:


> 3 Blue Crimsons then I found the discounted black burst one


Word. Sorry if I made you relive any nightmares lol.

I ended up getting a fair deal on a used Blue in great shape. He should be shipping tomorrow but hey feel free to keep them pics coming.

There's a really nice looking top on a black one on reverb for a good price too but it has the binding issues as well.


----------



## pastanator

yall might have seen it but the km7 mk2 natural is on musicians friend stupid deal of the hour/day today for $850 instead of the black for almost 1500 

thought someone might be interested


----------



## jwoods986

And yesterday the GC daily deal was the reverse - the black was $849. I've got one on the way 

Why is one mk2 $1149 and another $1469?? The specs appear to be the same (unless GC is incorrect) https://www.guitarcenter.com/search...omRecentHistory=false&Ntt=schecter+km-7+mk-II


----------



## Albake21

jwoods986 said:


> And yesterday the GC daily deal was the reverse - the black was $849. I've got one on the way
> 
> Why is one mk2 $1149 and another $1469?? The specs appear to be the same (unless GC is incorrect) https://www.guitarcenter.com/search...omRecentHistory=false&Ntt=schecter+km-7+mk-II


The cheaper one is the original MKII with the passive Seymour Duncan Nazgul/Sentient while the more expensive one is the newer MKII model with Keith's signature Fishman Fluence pickups.


----------



## Vegetta

Does the new Hybrid model only have one pickup voicing? It doesn't say in the specs that it has a push pull pot.
I wish the artist came in that white finish.


----------



## Albake21

Vegetta said:


> Does the new Hybrid model only have one pickup voicing? It doesn't say in the specs that it has a push pull pot.
> I wish the artist came in that white finish.


Yup Keith confirmed only one voicing.


----------



## Vegetta

Albake21 said:


> Yup Keith confirmed only one voicing.



Ahh ok that is what I thought. I guess I could just wire an on off on mini toggle if I bought one.


----------



## Albake21

Vegetta said:


> Ahh ok that is what I thought. I guess I could just wire an on off on mini toggle if I bought one.


That's kinda what I was thinking, but I'm not sure if they are modified pickups that have one voicing no matter what or if it just isn't wired for two voicings and can be added later on. I feel like it might be a modified pickup with the voice 2 being removed all together. I'm not sure who to ask though, Fishman or Schecter about it.


----------



## Musiscience

Albake21 said:


> Yup Keith confirmed only one voicing.



I wonder why they would do that. Isn't one of the main point of having fishmans in the first place multiple voicings?


----------



## Albake21

Musiscience said:


> I wonder why they would do that. Isn't one of the main point of having fishmans in the first place multiple voicings?


That's why I'm wondering if it's the same pickup (just without the second voice wired) or if it's a new pickup with only one voicing to maybe save money? I guess you still get the clarity and note definition that Fishman is known for.


----------



## Vegetta

Ahhhhhh that makes a lot of sense. They do have different pole pieces so I don't know if the other voicings would be available.

I would email schecter but they have never responded to an email. Maybe I will try emailing Fishman after NAMM is over.


----------



## Musiscience

Albake21 said:


> That's why I'm wondering if it's the same pickup (just without the second voice wired) or if it's a new pickup with only one voicing to maybe save money? I guess you still get the clarity and note definition that Fishman is known for.



I'm monitoring this thread for the official answer. I thought that the voicings were mostly preamp based and that the actual pickup changed very little. If this is the case, cost saving would be minimal to cut a voicing out. Interesting.


----------



## MistaSnowman

One of the guys on the Facebook Schecter Guitar Forum pre-ordered the MKIII Hybrid 6 and prior to pre-ordering, he found out some info 'via Schecter and Fishman.'

1. The preamp boost Keith talked about didn't make it to production.
2. The pickups are the same as his current Fishmans but they are the main voice (voice 1)
3. Fishman confirmed with him that they are only wired to voice 1 (but) voice 2 and voice 3 (single coil) are still an option, you just need to wire them up.


----------



## Albake21

MistaSnowman said:


> One of the guys on the Facebook Schecter Guitar Forum pre-ordered the MKIII Hybrid 6 and prior to pre-ordering, he found out some info 'via Schecter and Fishman.'
> 
> 1. The preamp boost Keith talked about didn't make it to production.
> 2. The pickups are the same as his current Fishmans but they are the main voice (voice 1)
> 3. Fishman confirmed with him that they are only wired to voice 1 (but) voice 2 and voice 3 (single coil) are still an option, you just need to wire them up.


Damn that's actually great news! That makes me want to grab one even more.


----------



## Fabxxxyyy

Now I might consider buying it. Any price yet?


----------



## cip 123

Fabxxxyyy said:


> Now I might consider buying it. Any price yet?


£1300 over here dunno what that means where you are but it’s a start


----------



## mlp187

Suuuuuuuuuper late to the party but the original KM-7 in lambo orange is on clearance and drumcityguitarland for $699.99 USD. I just asked guitar center to price match and they fucking did it, so I just brought one home. Goddamn this is a great guitar. I've been picking it up for over a year every time I go into GC. Glad it's finally home w/ me! 
Shit yeah!


----------



## Vegetta

MistaSnowman said:


> One of the guys on the Facebook Schecter Guitar Forum pre-ordered the MKIII Hybrid 6 and prior to pre-ordering, he found out some info 'via Schecter and Fishman.'
> 
> 1. The preamp boost Keith talked about didn't make it to production.
> 2. The pickups are the same as his current Fishmans but they are the main voice (voice 1)
> 3. Fishman confirmed with him that they are only wired to voice 1 (but) voice 2 and voice 3 (single coil) are still an option, you just need to wire them up.



Very cool. I have not really looked under the hood at the Fishman pups all that much. Would the mini toggle require new wiring with the connectors to attach to the pups or could you just solder in the switch?


----------



## Fabxxxyyy

I'm sure this has been asked 1000 times, but here I go. What are the differences between MK 1,2 and 3 necks/playability/fret access?
Thanks!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Fabxxxyyy said:


> I'm sure this has been asked 1000 times, but here I go. What are the differences between MK 1,2 and 3 necks/playability/fret access?
> Thanks!


mk3 has the thinnest flattest neck. playability varies on the individual guitar and how it was set up. fret access is pretty comparable across the board.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Fabxxxyyy said:


> I'm sure this has been asked 1000 times, but here I go. What are the differences between MK 1,2 and 3 necks/playability/fret access?
> Thanks!





KnightBrolaire said:


> mk3 has the thinnest flattest neck. playability varies on the individual guitar and how it was set up. fret access is pretty comparable across the board.



The MK-II is actually the thinnest neck with it being 0.4mm thinner at 1st fret (19mm) and 0.9mm thinner at the 12th fret (20mm) than the MK-III *Artist*. It's also more D-shaped than the MK-3 which is more of a C-shape. I actually prefer the MK-3 most of all because the reduced shoulders make it more comfortable overall. I do prefer the MK-2 over the MK-1 though. His signature models have just gotten better over time really.

Just checked out the new MK-III *Hybrid* and it matches the MK-II's thicknesses surprisingly. Would be cool if it matches the C-profile of the MK-III Artist model while being this thin. Might have to check into getting one of those.


----------



## dyeryn

- replacement toggle switch recommendation Mkiii artist - 

Hi - I had a KM7 Mkiii artist delivered yesterday i bought from a guy off reverb. he didnt pack it properly and the toggle switch broke on the way down -- the one that chooses the fishman voicing i believe. anyone have a replacement toggle switch suggestion? i have a contact request into schecter but havent heard back yet and i want it whole again


----------



## GustavoGP

dyeryn said:


> - replacement toggle switch recommendation Mkiii artist -
> 
> Hi - I had a KM7 Mkiii artist delivered yesterday i bought from a guy off reverb. he didnt pack it properly and the toggle switch broke on the way down -- the one that chooses the fishman voicing i believe. anyone have a replacement toggle switch suggestion? i have a contact request into schecter but havent heard back yet and i want it whole again



Hi, I recently wired a voice toggle switch for my KM6 MK-II, i used a *Mini Switch 3-way On-On-On DPDT*, you can buy them on ebay, they look exactly like the ones used on the MK-III. I am adding a Fishman Battery Pack too, the rechargeable battery in the battery box and the module in the cavity.


----------



## dyeryn

GustavoGP said:


> Hi, I recently wired a voice toggle switch for my KM6 MK-II, i used a *Mini Switch 3-way On-On-On DPDT*, you can buy them on ebay, they look exactly like the ones used on the MK-III. I am adding a Fishman Battery Pack too, the rechargeable battery in the battery box and the module in the cavity.
> View attachment 77044
> View attachment 77045



that looks exactly like what i need thanks! ordering.


----------



## dyeryn

GustavoGP said:


> Hi, I recently wired a voice toggle switch for my KM6 MK-II, i used a *Mini Switch 3-way On-On-On DPDT*, you can buy them on ebay, they look exactly like the ones used on the MK-III. I am adding a Fishman Battery Pack too, the rechargeable battery in the battery box and the module in the cavity.
> View attachment 77044
> View attachment 77045


 
the battery pack sounds fun too which one did you get - just that universal one?


----------



## setsuna7

Anyone know the price for the MK III 7 string Hybrids? That Telesto Grey are beautiful!!!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

setsuna7 said:


> Anyone know the price for the MK III 7 string Hybrids? That Telesto Grey are beautiful!!!



$1399 USD


----------



## GustavoGP

dyeryn said:


> the battery pack sounds fun too which one did you get - just that universal one?


I bought a *Fishman Fluence Les Paul Pickup Battery Pack*, found a new open box cheap one on ebay, only using the battery and the module, the plastic cavity cover plate obviously doesn't fit, i will contact a 3D printing store in my city to design a new cover plate with screw legs for holding the module and holes for the USB input and led indicator. I will post the final result and detailed steps.


----------



## Vegetta

GustavoGP said:


> Hi, I recently wired a voice toggle switch for my KM6 MK-II, i used a *Mini Switch 3-way On-On-On DPDT*, you can buy them on ebay, they look exactly like the ones used on the MK-III. I am adding a Fishman Battery Pack too, the rechargeable battery in the battery box and the module in the cavity.
> View attachment 77044
> View attachment 77045



that is very cool. I thought the mini toggle had to be an on off on but I guess either would work.


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

Hello!
Sometimes guitar faces equals guitar playing.


----------



## chargrilled

Wish the Lambo blue one was in a 8 string would buy that on the spot


----------



## dyeryn

GustavoGP said:


> Hi, I recently wired a voice toggle switch for my KM6 MK-II, i used a *Mini Switch 3-way On-On-On DPDT*, you can buy them on ebay, they look exactly like the ones used on the MK-III. I am adding a Fishman Battery Pack too, the rechargeable battery in the battery box and the module in the cavity.
> View attachment 77044
> View attachment 77045



hey thanks again i bought the toggle you suggested and it comes tomorrow.
quick question -- i looked up the fishman wiring diagrams for the merrow set and it shows an on-off-on switch. did you have you do anything different to get the on-on-on switch wired up? or am i cool if i just take out the old switch and wire the new switch up with the wires in the same spots? thanks.


----------



## Vegetta

dyeryn said:


> hey thanks again i bought the toggle you suggested and it comes tomorrow.
> quick question -- i looked up the fishman wiring diagrams for the merrow set and it shows an on-off-on switch. did you have you do anything different to get the on-on-on switch wired up? or am i cool if i just take out the old switch and wire the new switch up with the wires in the same spots? thanks.



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## GustavoGP

dyeryn said:


> hey thanks again i bought the toggle you suggested and it comes tomorrow.
> quick question -- i looked up the fishman wiring diagrams for the merrow set and it shows an on-off-on switch. did you have you do anything different to get the on-on-on switch wired up? or am i cool if i just take out the old switch and wire the new switch up with the wires in the same spots? thanks.


The *On-On-On DPDT *switch needs an additional step. I found a fishman wiring diagram using this switch, the only issue is i think where it indicates the behavior or the operation is wrong, i think is 2-1-3, not 3-2-1, if someone can clarify this...


----------



## dyeryn

GustavoGP said:


> The *On-On-On DPDT *switch needs an additional step. I found a fishman wiring diagram using this switch, the only issue is i think where it indicates the behavior or the operation is wrong, i think is 2-1-3, not 3-2-1, if someone can clarify this...
> View attachment 77133



hi -- emailed Schecter to ask them and they sent me this. 

interestingly --- i didnt mention i had purchased an on-on-on but that is what's in the diagram. so cool news all around thanks for your help


----------



## dyeryn

dyeryn said:


> hi -- emailed Schecter to ask them and they sent me this.
> 
> interestingly --- i didnt mention i had purchased an on-on-on but that is what's in the diagram. so cool news all around thanks for your help



switch is in and working, and if its different than the orig switch i certainly cant tell.

looks like its an on-on-on to begin with in the mkiii artist.

Super happy. thanks all for your help


before



after




after top


----------



## jwoods986

In case anyone is shopping, the GC daily deal today is a KM-7 mkii w/Fishmans for $799!


----------



## Seabeast2000

jwoods986 said:


> In case anyone is shopping, the GC daily deal today is a KM-7 mkii w/Fishmans for $799!


This is how I impulse bought my mk1....


----------



## alvaro89

dyeryn said:


> switch is in and working, and if its different than the orig switch i certainly cant tell.
> 
> looks like its an on-on-on to begin with in the mkiii artist.
> 
> Super happy. thanks all for your help
> 
> 
> before
> View attachment 77164
> 
> 
> after
> 
> View attachment 77165
> 
> 
> after top
> View attachment 77166





GustavoGP said:


> Hi, I recently wired a voice toggle switch for my KM6 MK-II, i used a *Mini Switch 3-way On-On-On DPDT*, you can buy them on ebay, they look exactly like the ones used on the MK-III. I am adding a Fishman Battery Pack too, the rechargeable battery in the battery box and the module in the cavity.
> View attachment 77044
> View attachment 77045



Hi guys ! You two have brought us a great tutorial, that actually works perfectly, of how to make that posible for many MKII owners like me. Thank you !!

I wanted to do that mod on mine as soon as I saw the MKIII, but I was afraid of damaging something on electronics.

I still have a couple of questions about what kind of DPDT or SPDT switch to buy:
Amperage and Voltage does matter?

Can someone owning an original KMIII make a picture or tell us all what ampere and volt has the original fishman wiring from factory? and what manufacturer is?

Thanks once again !


----------



## NotQuiteWes

Do you have any pictures of your rechargeable battery set up?


----------



## Vegetta

New vid on the Hybrid.


----------



## ChrispyFinch

Vegetta said:


> New vid on the Hybrid.




Just saw this too, definitely going to pick one up in white. It ticks all the boxes for me as a replacement #1 7 string


----------



## Electric Wizard

The hybrid looks really cool but I don't really like where it sits in the KM lineup at the moment. I guess it really depends on the specifics of the pickups and which statements are true. If you can actually wire them up the same as the proper fluences then it's a fine deal. If they are truly one voice then the hybrid is in a weird spot because it is only $70 less than the very comparable MKII fishman version, but also $500 more than the very similar looking grey MKIII.


----------



## NotQuiteWes

Electric Wizard said:


> The hybrid looks really cool but I don't really like where it sits in the KM lineup at the moment. I guess it really depends on the specifics of the pickups and which statements are true. If you can actually wire them up the same as the proper fluences then it's a fine deal. If they are truly one voice then the hybrid is in a weird spot because it is only $70 less than the very comparable MKII fishman version, but also $500 more than the very similar looking grey MKIII.



I'm feeling very certain that the intention is to do away with the MKII. I mean we just had that blowout sale, I haven't seen Sweetwater have any in stock in what feels like 2 months or so. Maybe that's just my speculation, but it seems to fit what I've been seeing.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Electric Wizard said:


> The hybrid looks really cool but I don't really like where it sits in the KM lineup at the moment. I guess it really depends on the specifics of the pickups and which statements are true. If you can actually wire them up the same as the proper fluences then it's a fine deal. If they are truly one voice then the hybrid is in a weird spot because it is only $70 less than the very comparable MKII fishman version, but also $500 more than the very similar looking grey MKIII.





NotQuiteWes said:


> I'm feeling very certain that the intention is to do away with the MKII. I mean we just had that blowout sale, I haven't seen Sweetwater have any in stock in what feels like 2 months or so. Maybe that's just my speculation, but it seems to fit what I've been seeing.



All variants of the MK-2 have been discontinued. Schecter has moved their product pages to the "VAULT" section of their website.


----------



## Vegetta

does anybody know what string post length is on the hipshot tuners on the Mark 3? 19mm, 20mm, 21mm or 23mm?

im guessing 20 or 21 but do not know for sure.


----------



## sleewell

i think my next guitar will be one of the older km-7s in trans white. spec wise it has everything i look for.


----------



## Electric Wizard

LeviathanKiller said:


> All variants of the MK-2 have been discontinued. Schecter has moved their product pages to the "VAULT" section of their website.


That makes more sense then, if the MKIIs are going away. I still think it's a little expensive given their other comparable offerings like the SLS elites (plus it still competes with all the MKIIs that are NOS in stores for the time being).

I like it though. Wouldn't be considering all this if I didn't want to buy one.


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

Hello guys!
I’m testing my new 4K set up with my sweet Schecter KM7!
Don’t hesitate to suggest me your advice, I’m a total noob concerning filming!


----------



## Kenneth Gurholt

i dunno if anyone else think the Nazgul bridge pickup is a little to spiky, but i swapped mine with the neck position instead of the bridge, and i am pleased with the outcome. i have now SD sentiel in the bridge and SD Nazgul in the neck. sound is more like my Blackout Seven pickups. I like it.


----------



## Day of the Ed

Hey everyone, well I took the bait and bought my first 7 string at almost $700 off from GC about 2 weeks ago. Got the see through black pearl KM-7 MK-II with KM Fishman fluence. I’m in love with it, I’ve been a 6 string player for many years and can’t put it down. The transition from 6 to 7 strings was seamless. 

I have a question on the pickup voicing. The tag on the vol knob says pulled is voice 1 and push voice 2 (see attached pic). Is that right? I feel like the bridge is a little hotter on the push (shouldn’t voice 2 be lower output?). Maybe the label is reversed. 

I’m just not sure what voicing I’m using. Thanks


----------



## jwoods986

Congrats on a sweet guitar, at a great price! I felt the same about the voice naming, like 'Push' should be voice 1 and 'Pull' voice 2, but I guess as long as you know the difference in tone and which one you want to use, it doesn't really matter what they're called, right?

Unfortunately, I returned mine. I'm having some hand issues lately, and the wider fretboard vs a 6 (although it was nice and slim front-to-back) plus the 26.5" scale, just killed my hands after a weekend of playing it. 
Which is too bad, because the guitar itself was awesome! Without my hand issues, that would have been the 7 for me. But now I'm keeping an eye out for a sweet deal on a KM6 mk-II


----------



## Day of the Ed

Oh man, sorry to hear that. Hopefully that deal comes around soon for you. I haven’t tried the KM6 mkii, but I’m sure it’s killer. Good luck! 

Thanks for the reply, I agree it doesn’t matter what they are called as long as I like the tones. I was just wondering for the sake of knowing when discussing the pickups with others. 

I also emailed schecter and the tech said the same thing. Push down is voice 1 and pulled is voice 2.


----------



## fatalfable

has anyone put straplocks on the km-ii? dunlops specifically. one of the strap buttons goes through the back of the top horn. never had a guitar this way. just want to make sure the screw isnt too long or different sized or any other problems someone might've ran into.


----------



## mrdm53

Day of the Ed said:


> Hey everyone, well I took the bait and bought my first 7 string at almost $700 off from GC about 2 weeks ago. Got the see through black pearl KM-7 MK-II with KM Fishman fluence. I’m in love with it, I’ve been a 6 string player for many years and can’t put it down. The transition from 6 to 7 strings was seamless.
> 
> I have a question on the pickup voicing. The tag on the vol knob says pulled is voice 1 and push voice 2 (see attached pic). Is that right? I feel like the bridge is a little hotter on the push (shouldn’t voice 2 be lower output?). Maybe the label is reversed.
> 
> I’m just not sure what voicing I’m using. Thanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 77842



Yeah me too. I bought a Fluence KM-8 set about a week ago.

After following original wiring recommendation, i felt that bridge pickup is also little bit hotter on voice 2 rather than voice 1.

Maybe Keith decided that way if he want a higher output on 2nd voicing?


----------



## Day of the Ed

mrdm53 said:


> Yeah me too. I bought a Fluence KM-8 set about a week ago.
> 
> After following original wiring recommendation, i felt that bridge pickup is also little bit hotter on voice 2 rather than voice 1.
> 
> Maybe Keith decided that way if he want a higher output on 2nd voicing?



That’s interesting, I was confused because I thought most Schecters with fishman’s had voice 1 on the push position and voice 2 on the pull position (I could be wrong). The Fishman site describes the KM bridge pickup as being medium output on voice 1 and low output on voice 2.  

So having voice 2 (according to the tag on the knob) sound higher output to my ears compared to voice 1 confused me. So I posted here and also emailed schecter support to see if anyone knew the correct settings. 
The tech from schecter basically said the positions were opposite to the tag. 

I don’t know what’s what. Loving the guitar and the sounds, though. This does not take away any pleasure and fun with the guitar.


----------



## fatalfable

fatalfable said:


> has anyone put straplocks on the km-ii? dunlops specifically. one of the strap buttons goes through the back of the top horn. never had a guitar this way. just want to make sure the screw isnt too long or different sized or any other problems someone might've ran into.


correction. meant the km mk III


----------



## Vegetta

fatalfable said:


> correction. meant the km mk III



Yeah you are going to want to be careful there. The horn isnt all that thick and i can see a screw going all the way through.


----------



## jwoods986

FYI - the GC daily deal is a KM7 mk-ii again, this time the natural pearl for $799!


----------



## alvaro89

alvaro89 said:


> Hi guys ! You two have brought us a great tutorial, that actually works perfectly, of how to make that posible for many MKII owners like me. Thank you !!
> 
> I wanted to do that mod on mine as soon as I saw the MKIII, but I was afraid of damaging something on electronics.
> 
> I still have a couple of questions about what kind of DPDT or SPDT switch to buy:
> Amperage and Voltage does matter?
> 
> Can someone owning an original KMIII make a picture or tell us all what ampere and volt has the original fishman wiring from factory? and what manufacturer is?
> 
> Thanks once again !



Please someone help me with this matter


----------



## musicman61554

So quick ?, has all of the QC issues been figured out? I remember when the MKIII released it was very rough.


----------



## Electric Wizard

I caved and bought a MKII that had been haunting me on musicgoround for the past month. Couldn't say no after a second price drop.

I wasn't big on the design when these came out but they've really grown on me and between the blowout pricing and some of the deals I've seen, it seems like nothing really competes with the value.


----------



## Mraz

So boys, I have a purchase of a 7 string coming up..

I am between the KM-7 MKIII TBB and a
Solar 1.7A LTD (I would equip it with KM Fluences). 

The solar is cheaper with the upgrade and routing.. and it has an evertune, but I am not sure about the build quality. 

I hope I find someone on here who maybe owns both.. and can help me out with this. 

Also KMIII experience reports.. (please no fanboying, but real talk.. pos/neg) 

How is the build quality from Shecter in general? (I know Merrow left strictly 7 because of the lack of it)


----------



## MrWulf

Schecter is great in general in term of production quality. Anything from WMI are generally solid and excellent. Barring some lemons i think you'd be happy with a KM


----------



## Frostbite

Got a pretty solid deal on a MK-II and I'm REALLY blown away with it. Neck is super comfortable and definitely on the thinner side for a 7 string. The bevels are super comfortable as a fat dude and the pickups are the first time I've ever not been borderline disgusted with the Nazgul/Sentient combo. I used to own a Banshee-7 with them and tried a few guitars with them and I thought they were gross pretty much every time. Plus I've been GASing for a natural finish guitar for a while now


----------



## Snarpaasi

Hey, I'm a victim of the common scratchy electronics and about to change the pot from my MK-1. I noticed there's a some sort of capacitor. I thought to leave it out with the new pot but does it make my guitar sound brighter or is it a treble bleed or smth? Never seen one in vol pot.

Other than that, I've had my KM-7 MK-1 now for a bit over six months and I'm really happy with it. It feels slick due to the SS frets and rings loud and punchy.

If something else, I'd ask for help with action. I've been playing for a long long time with relatively high action so that the notes ring out loud and no string buzzes or dies on bending. I'd like to try something lower and I don't know how people get that insanely low actions without fret buzz. Is it even possible? My 7th string is 66 in drop Bb and I keep it significantly higher than the other strings to avoid string buzz on hit. I pick quite hard though.

It was a PITA to find a suitable hex key though since I own like five 1,5mm keys for the "standard screws" but nothing less.


----------



## Vegetta

Mraz said:


> So boys, I have a purchase of a 7 string coming up..
> 
> I am between the KM-7 MKIII TBB and a
> Solar 1.7A LTD (I would equip it with KM Fluences).
> 
> The solar is cheaper with the upgrade and routing.. and it has an evertune, but I am not sure about the build quality.
> 
> I hope I find someone on here who maybe owns both.. and can help me out with this.
> 
> Also KMIII experience reports.. (please no fanboying, but real talk.. pos/neg)
> 
> How is the build quality from Shecter in general? (I know Merrow left strictly 7 because of the lack of it)



Mine (MKiii artist) had a bit of a pot issue that was easily fixed with compressed air. Other than that it has been perfect. 
No Finish Flaws
Super low action
Super resonant 
Great Tuning stability


Im going to get a 6 string version next.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Snarpaasi said:


> Hey, I'm a victim of the common scratchy electronics and about to change the pot from my MK-1. I noticed there's a some sort of capacitor. I thought to leave it out with the new pot but does it make my guitar sound brighter or is it a treble bleed or smth? Never seen one in vol pot.
> 
> Other than that, I've had my KM-7 MK-1 now for a bit over six months and I'm really happy with it. It feels slick due to the SS frets and rings loud and punchy.
> 
> If something else, I'd ask for help with action. I've been playing for a long long time with relatively high action so that the notes ring out loud and no string buzzes or dies on bending. I'd like to try something lower and I don't know how people get that insanely low actions without fret buzz. Is it even possible? My 7th string is 66 in drop Bb and I keep it significantly higher than the other strings to avoid string buzz on hit. I pick quite hard though.
> 
> It was a PITA to find a suitable hex key though since I own like five 1,5mm keys for the "standard screws" but nothing less.


save the capacitor, that's what helps mitigate the high end as you roll down the knob. or don't if you want to retain more of the core treble when you roll the knob down.


----------



## anthony.drake

KnightBrolaire said:


> save the capacitor, that's what helps mitigate the high end as you roll down the knob. or don't if you want to retain more of the core treble when you roll the knob down.



The cap across the volume lugs is one way to wire a treble bleed, and actually does the opposite. It retains treble when the volume is rolled down, not vice versa.


----------



## icebuckin

Longtime lurker in need of some advice. 

I'm currently in the market for a new 7-string and I've settled on the KM-7. I really like the Nazgul/Sentient combo, so I'm going to purchase either a lambo orange MK-I or a NATP Mk-II (Duncan version).

I really prefer the look of the orange MK-I, but is there any reason why I should get the Mk-II instead? I know earlier models had some electronic issues, but I'm comfortable replacing pots and whatnot. Is the compensated nut on the Mk-II worth going that direction?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Strtsmthng

Have an orange MK1 incoming, but it will take a few days before I can contribute to your question ;-)


----------



## Snarpaasi

icebuckin said:


> Longtime lurker in need of some advice.
> 
> I'm currently in the market for a new 7-string and I've settled on the KM-7. I really like the Nazgul/Sentient combo, so I'm going to purchase either a lambo orange MK-I or a NATP Mk-II (Duncan version).
> 
> I really prefer the look of the orange MK-I, but is there any reason why I should get the Mk-II instead? I know earlier models had some electronic issues, but I'm comfortable replacing pots and whatnot. Is the compensated nut on the Mk-II worth going that direction?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



One reason I noticed right after getting my MK-1 is it doesn't have the forearm contour which feels a bit sharp at first.


----------



## Strtsmthng

Absolutely, carved vs. Beveled top is certainly a matter of aesthetic and ergonomic preferences.



Snarpaasi said:


> One reason I noticed right after getting my MK-1 is it doesn't have the forearm contour which feels a bit sharp at first.


----------



## Sullen

Don't know if this being asked/answered before, and I apologize in advance if that's the case, but going through 244 pages of threads, and google searches seemed a bit hectic.

My question is... What's the difference between the Artist and the Studio? And also, is the Studio discontinued? Is it the Artist a more affordable version of the Studio, and the Standard a more affordable version of the Pro?

This series has been a little bit confusing to me, as to what is what, sorry again if this has been addressed before.


----------



## Masoo2

Sullen said:


> Don't know if this being asked/answered before, and I apologize in advance if that's the case, but going through 244 pages of threads, and google searches seemed a bit hectic.
> 
> My question is... What's the difference between the Artist and the Studio? And also, is the Studio discontinued? Is it the Artist a more affordable version of the Studio, and the Standard a more affordable version of the Pro?
> 
> This series has been a little bit confusing to me, as to what is what, sorry again if this has been addressed before.



Normal Spec: Studio - original US custom shop, Artist - original South Korean import, Standard - original Indonesian import, Pro - second US custom shop
Different Spec: Hybrid - South Korean import, Stage - US custom shop

My understanding is the Pro replaced the Studio, or at least the Studio is no longer advertised on the Schecter website. The Hybrid/Stage offer a slightly toned down/simplified spec in a sleeker package.


----------



## Sullen

Masoo2 said:


> Normal Spec: Studio - original US custom shop, Artist - original South Korean import, Standard - original Indonesian import, Pro - second US custom shop
> Different Spec: Hybrid - South Korean import, Stage - US custom shop
> 
> My understanding is the Pro replaced the Studio, or at least the Studio is no longer advertised on the Schecter website. The Hybrid/Stage offer a slightly toned down/simplified spec in a sleeker package.


Thanks for the info.

The Pro is Bolt-On, whereas the Studio was Neck-Thru.

I was under the impression, the Artist was the import version of the Studio, and the Standard was the import version of the Pro. But wasn't (and still) not sure.

The Studio is in the "Vault" section of Schecter's website, and could only find one retailer offering to buy them by special order (don't know how legit this is).

Like I said... confusing series of guitars hahahaha!!!


----------



## bastardbullet

Wowzer!


----------



## Carl Kolchak

icebuckin said:


> Longtime lurker in need of some advice.
> 
> I'm currently in the market for a new 7-string and I've settled on the KM-7. I really like the Nazgul/Sentient combo, so I'm going to purchase either a lambo orange MK-I or a NATP Mk-II (Duncan version).
> 
> I really prefer the look of the orange MK-I, but is there any reason why I should get the Mk-II instead? I know earlier models had some electronic issues, but I'm comfortable replacing pots and whatnot. Is the compensated nut on the Mk-II worth going that direction?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I haven't played a Mk II, so I can't comment on them, but I can say that my Mk I is about as good a guitar for the money I've ever owned, seeing as I got it used for $525. That said, I was, at first, really down on the Nazgul, as I thought it sounded really dry/brittle/hollow, but the lower I started tuning the better the Nazgul began to sound. The one thing they could have done better on mine though were the frets. For a MIK guitar at this price point it's something they they should've got before they shipped this one out. 

Looking at eBay/Reverb right now, I'm only seeing one good deal on a KM-7, and that's a used one in white going for $630 shipped. Everything else I'm seeing is in the $700+ range. Is a used KM-7 still a good deal used at those prices? Depends, I guess, on your expectations. The Lambo Orange though.... I should've got one when I had the chance.


----------



## Frostbite

icebuckin said:


> Longtime lurker in need of some advice.
> 
> I'm currently in the market for a new 7-string and I've settled on the KM-7. I really like the Nazgul/Sentient combo, so I'm going to purchase either a lambo orange MK-I or a NATP Mk-II (Duncan version).
> 
> I really prefer the look of the orange MK-I, but is there any reason why I should get the Mk-II instead? I know earlier models had some electronic issues, but I'm comfortable replacing pots and whatnot. Is the compensated nut on the Mk-II worth going that direction?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I can only speak for the MK-II so between me and Carl maybe we can give you a full picture haha. The MK-II is one of the best guitars for the price I've ever played and doesn't have any QC issues I can find.


----------



## Vegetta

New brOla review of the Merrow 6


----------



## Masoo2

bastardbullet said:


> Wowzer!
> 
> View attachment 79645


that's begging for some nickel or chrome covered pickups jesus that's the best looking KM so far

shame 99% of these Schecter prototypes never make it into production


----------



## sleewell

got mine today. feels like a great guitar. the color is so awesome in person. cant wait to plug it in and crank up.


----------



## bastardbullet

Masoo2 said:


> that's begging for some nickel or chrome covered pickups jesus that's the best looking KM so far
> 
> shame 99% of these Schecter prototypes never make it into production



Hopefuly this one might get a chance, btw agreed with chrome covers.


----------



## Masoo2

bastardbullet said:


> Hopefuly this one might get a chance, btw agreed with chrome covers.


it's such a basic combo, gloss black with white binding, that it honestly boggles me that it's not done more often. the _only_ guitars I can think of which share that same finish are the Mick Thompson Ibanez/Jackson sigs and a handful of normal Ibanez RGs (ie: RG2EX1, Iron Labels, RG2717FX, etc). like seriously it's such a classy, simple look, I'd take it any day of the week over a cheap burl or flamed veneer on these more affordable guitars.


----------



## sleewell

my band played in a field this weekend. brought the KM-7 and it fucking killed. like killed it to the point where everyone was commenting on how that should be my main guitar moving forward and how it was such a great purchase for our sound. now i cant stop thinking about playing it haha. 

the neck is slimmer than i'm used to and i really noticed it and like it. didn't need them to play outside in the day time but its going to be nice to have the luminary side dots. 

the sustainiac is so fucking cool. i have a couple of intro and outro parts that it works on perfectly. going from the 2nd position to the 3rd while you are holding the note creates a really cool harmonic that is sweet. the stock bridge pickup is great, no need to replace. 

i didnt use the floyd much, still learning it to be honest but it stayed in tune really well. i did pull up on it a little bit a few times in one chorus that seemed to fit really well. a few ring out endings i added some with it, nothing crazy but its going to be fun to find the right places for it. 

lastly the color is out of this world in person. it just pops and the pics online dont really do it justice like in person. 

*LOVE THIS GUITAR!!!!* i'd like to add the neon green one or the new yellow one at some point.


----------



## jwoods986

Black KM-7 mkii is the GC daily deal again - $699!! That's an insane price for a guitar of the quality/specs that it is.


----------



## sleewell

i saw that ^!!! pretty sweet deal on a great looking guitar.


----------



## Albake21

jwoods986 said:


> Black KM-7 mkii is the GC daily deal again - $699!! That's an insane price for a guitar of the quality/specs that it is.


I picked one up! I've missed my KM7 MKII ever since I sold it two years ago. Considering this one has the Fishmans in it, I just couldn't pass it up. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## metnv

Albake21 said:


> I picked one up! I've missed my KM7 MKII ever since I sold it two years ago. Considering this one has the Fishmans in it, I just couldn't pass it up. Thanks for the heads up!


I ordered mine too, have you heard back from them yet though? They usually ship promptly, but somehow they're silent on this one so far.


----------



## mbardu

Albake21 said:


> I picked one up! I've missed my KM7 MKII ever since I sold it two years ago. Considering this one has the Fishmans in it, I just couldn't pass it up. Thanks for the heads up!



Hey man that's too funny...you're on a Schecter shopping spree 
And you know what...I also ordered one! I figured I'd a least try 26.5 since 27 was just too long for me...
Maybe that'll be just manageable?

Couldn't pass it up at this price, and not sure if you guys have seen, but GC also just increased their return window to *180 days*.



metnv said:


> I ordered mine too, have you heard back from them yet though? They usually ship promptly, but somehow they're silent on this one so far.



Mine shipped about 36 hours after purchase and is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. Fingers crossed for yours!


----------



## metnv

mbardu said:


> Mine shipped about 36 hours after purchase and is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. Fingers crossed for yours!



Awesome!! I'm still waiting for my order to update! Do post pics when you get yours.



BTW—and this is to everyone out here—I'm a little confused about the pickup specs on the KM-7 mkii. While the GC order I placed was for the see-thru black model with Fishmans, Google searches for "Schecter KM-7 mkii" sometimes come up with models that have Duncans. For example, an Anderton's listing (in the UK) has the Duncans, and a Sweetwater listing has the Fishmans. For the price, I honestly wouldn't mind which pickup configuration I get. But what's the deal with these variants?


----------



## mbardu

metnv said:


> Awesome!! I'm still waiting for my order to update! Do post pics when you get yours.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW—and this is to everyone out here—I'm a little confused about the pickup specs on the KM-7 mkii. While the GC order I placed was for the see-thru black model with Fishmans, Google searches for "Schecter KM-7 mkii" sometimes come up with models that have Duncans. For example, an Anderton's listing (in the UK) has the Duncans, and a Sweetwater listing has the Fishmans. For the price, I honestly wouldn't mind which pickup configuration I get. But what's the deal with these variants?



Earlier models had duncans:
https://www.schecterguitars.com/vault/keith-merrow-km-7-mk-ii-natural-pearl-detail
Newer models (Mark ii.2) have Fishmen:
https://www.schecterguitars.com/vault/keith-merrow-km-7-mk-ii-natural-pearl-2-detail

The former is still there on GC, listed at about 1.2k, whole the latter- the one we purchased (which was listed at 1.4/1.5k or something) is no longer on the GC website. They must have sold all the stock.

Apparently Schecter often has small incremental "silent" upgrades over time like this.
For example, My Banshee Elite 7 (that now belongs to our friend above) was first a 27 scale guitar, and is now a 26.5 scale guitar. I didn't even know!


----------



## metnv

^thanks for enlightening me! That's very helpful, and resolves days of confusion.


----------



## mbardu

metnv said:


> ^thanks for enlightening me! That's very helpful, and resolves days of confusion.



You're most welcome. I can relate to the confusion- I definitely partook when I was sitting dumbfounded physically measuring my Banshee at 27", when all the specs I read online (manufacturers and dealers) were adamant about it being 26.5  ...


----------



## Albake21

metnv said:


> I ordered mine too, have you heard back from them yet though? They usually ship promptly, but somehow they're silent on this one so far.


Mine is being delivered today... although I'm not home since I had to leave Chicago because of the damn riots, there's no doubt it's going to get stolen 


mbardu said:


> Hey man that's too funny...you're on a Schecter shopping spree
> And you know what...I also ordered one! I figured I'd a least try 26.5 since 27 was just too long for me...
> Maybe that'll be just manageable?


Ha! Now I'll have best of both worlds, super excited to be able to own both of them. I think you'll find the KM7 a bit easier to play, it's been a couple years, but I remember the KM7 being the easiest 7 string I've owned. Plus you can always return it with Guitar Center.


----------



## metnv

^ you should definitely have FedEx/UPS put a vacation-hold on your delivery. Depends on how secure packages usually are at your door, but with such a large and conspicuous package I wouldn't leave it to chance.


----------



## mbardu

metnv said:


> ^ you should definitely have FedEx/UPS put a vacation-hold on your delivery. Depends on how secure packages usually are at your door, but with such a large and conspicuous package I wouldn't leave it to chance.



Or alternatively re-route it to a Fedex store that you have access to for pickup.
Both can be done online.


----------



## metnv

Outdoor heat may be another consideration.


----------



## Albake21

It's UPS and GC locked me out of being able edit the delivery until they attempt the delivery. It's not asking for a signature so it will be left no matter what. I do have a mail room (more so just my front door area to my apartment). Sometimes they leave the package outside, sometimes they do put it inside. Gonna have to gamble on it and hope it will still be there next week.


----------



## skmanga

Can you have them hold the package at their warehouse for pick up?
That could buy you time.

Edit:
I see youre locked out


----------



## mbardu

No delivery yesterday....one more try at "out for delivery" today. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I was at a local guitar shop yesterday and saw just the backside of one of these hanging back in the tech area. *squints, "is that KM7?" Mui sexy. I would like to acquire one for myself.


----------



## mbardu

Seabeast2000 said:


> I was at a local guitar shop yesterday and saw just the backside of one of these hanging back in the tech area. *squints, "is that KM7?" Mui sexy. I would like to acquire one for myself.
> 
> View attachment 81525



I don't know if this trend of multipiece exotic textured wood necks is going to last, but it's pretty neat to be able to get those _kinda _affordable with things like the Schecter or RG premiums that offer them (albeit a bit less affordable with the Mark IIIs). Was certainly something extremely boutique just a couple of years back.


----------



## metnv

Mine shipped today! Will arrive nearly a week from now. Hard to wait!!!

I have a question about the Fishmans on the MKII.2: how are the two pickups wired? The Fluence line has 3 voices per pickup, but the Schecter spec says that the pot is a push-pull, which to me implies two voices per pickup. Anybody with the ground truth?


----------



## mbardu

> *Delay: Emergency Situation or Severe Weather*
> 
> An emergency situation or severe weather condition has delayed delivery until the next business day.



Yay!


----------



## Electric Wizard

metnv said:


> Mine shipped today! Will arrive nearly a week from now. Hard to wait!!!
> 
> I have a question about the Fishmans on the MKII.2: how are the two pickups wired? The Fluence line has 3 voices per pickup, but the Schecter spec says that the pot is a push-pull, which to me implies two voices per pickup. Anybody with the ground truth?


You don't get the single coil voice.


----------



## Albake21

Electric Wizard said:


> You don't get the single coil voice.


Such a huge disappointment. I'm wondering if there is a way to wire the push/pull to be Voice 3 rather than Voice 2. I'd much prefer to have the single coil over the second voice.


----------



## NotQuiteWes

I'd assume you could rewire it that way. However don't discount voice 2, it sounds great. The bridge takes out some of the low end and is really smooth. I prefer voice 2 of the neck over voice 1. It's very clear and articulate.


----------



## mbardu

Albake21 said:


> Such a huge disappointment. I'm wondering if there is a way to wire the push/pull to be Voice 3 rather than Voice 2. I'd much prefer to have the single coil over the second voice.



Eeeh I kinda get it. Don't know how many people buy those guitars for stratty single coil cleans.


----------



## Albake21

mbardu said:


> Eeeh I kinda get it. Don't know how many people buy those guitars for stratty single coil cleans.


Definitely true, no doubt about it. The only reason why I was dissapointed was because the MKiii does have the voice 3 as an option. I've setup my fair share of Fishman pickups, so I might just even add a mini toggle for it.


----------



## Electric Wizard

NotQuiteWes said:


> I'd assume you could rewire it that way. However don't discount voice 2, it sounds great. The bridge takes out some of the low end and is really smooth. I prefer voice 2 of the neck over voice 1. It's very clear and articulate.


I agree, voice 2 on the bridge is nice to have on hand just as a more standard sounding option. Voice 1 reminds me a lot of the Nazgul which is to say it has a pretty distinctive EQ that you might not always want.



Albake21 said:


> Definitely true, no doubt about it. The only reason why I was dissapointed was because the MKiii does have the voice 3 as an option. I've setup my fair share of Fishman pickups, so I might just even add a mini toggle for it.


Interested to hear if it's a simple thing you can just add without disturbing the existing wiring.


----------



## musicman61554

So quick ?, has all of the QC issues been figured out? I remember when the MKIII released it was very rough.


----------



## mbardu

Albake21 said:


> Definitely true, no doubt about it. The only reason why I was dissapointed was because the MKiii does have the voice 3 as an option. I've setup my fair share of Fishman pickups, so I might just even add a mini toggle for it.



Electronics-wise, that's easy enough...but are you OK to drill the guitar?


----------



## mbardu

Yaaasssssss


----------



## Albake21

mbardu said:


> Electronics-wise, that's easy enough...but are you OK to drill the guitar?


If it's a keeper, yeah I don't mind drilling for a small mini toggle. I need my single coil tones haha


----------



## Quiet Coil

Albake21 said:


> Definitely true, no doubt about it. The only reason why I was dissapointed was because the MKiii does have the voice 3 as an option. I've setup my fair share of Fishman pickups, so I might just even add a mini toggle for it.



I used a Freeway 6-way toggle to access all three voices without drilling in the MkII I had. I’ll see if I can upload the schematic the manufacture was kind enough to draw up for me.


----------



## mbardu

Noisy Humbucker said:


> I used a Freeway 6-way toggle to access all three voices without drilling in the MkII I had. I’ll see if I can upload the schematic the manufacture was kind enough to draw up for me.



How good are the single coil sounds on those?
Because with the default setup and voices 1 and 2, the clean sounds are.... meh...to put it generously


----------



## Quiet Coil

mbardu said:


> How good are the single coil sounds on those?
> Because with the default setup and voices 1 and 2, the clean sounds are.... meh...to put it generously



Truth be told I installed a Classic set in black/creme zebra very shortly after buying it (wiring is the same as the Merrow set though). Between that and not keeping it for terribly long I’m probably not the best person to ask.
Here’s that schematic they provided which includes a tone pot, I'm trying to dig up the modified version with the tone omitted:


----------



## Albake21

I appreciate the diagram, but I just went to my apartment only to find a broken into, empty box. Called Guitar Center and they said I'm on my own.... I'm utterly speechless.


----------



## Mattykoda

@Albake21 dude. I’m so sorry. If I’m not mistaken the person who shipped is responsible for theft as no one signed for it. How did you pay? I’d look into getting a claim filed depending on the merchant. If anything we will start a go fund me for you to recover the lost funds.

Hopefully your apartment wasn’t broken into as well.


----------



## metnv

Albake21 said:


> I appreciate the diagram, but I just went to my apartment only to find a broken into, empty box. Called Guitar Center and they said I'm on my own.... I'm utterly speechless.


The F. I'm so sorry man. Does UPS/FedEx have anything by the way of shipping insurance to cover your expenses/damage/theft?


----------



## metnv

I'm baffled as to HOW a thief would have the audacity to actually spend time cutting open the box and steal the contents. Does your apartment complex have any CCTV that the police could look at?


----------



## metnv

Also, GC must at least provide you with the serial number, so that you can just spread the message on social media to (hopefully) preempt any illegal sale of your instrument online.


----------



## mbardu

Albake21 said:


> I appreciate the diagram, but I just went to my apartment only to find a broken into, empty box. Called Guitar Center and they said I'm on my own.... I'm utterly speechless.



No that's BS, this is 100% on Guitarcenter for not paying the 2$ for signature delivery.
Either you work it out with them or with UPS to go after them, but no reason for you to be on the hook for it.


----------



## mastapimp

mbardu said:


> No that's BS, this is 100% on Guitarcenter for not paying the 2$ for signature delivery.
> Either you work it out with them or with UPS to go after them, but no reason for you to be on the hook for it.


I've avoided these situations by getting a UPS or FedEx account (they're free) and re-routing the shipment to a customer care center for in-person pickup. This has been the standard procedure every time I've had a guitar shipped in the last 5 or 6 years and it's saved me so much worry. It even gets me the guitar before it would normally be placed on a truck for delivery, so it's great for that as well. Package thieves are all over these days, not worth the risk for big ticket items!


----------



## mbardu

mastapimp said:


> I've avoided these situations by getting a UPS or FedEx account (they're free) and re-routing the shipment to a customer care center for in-person pickup. This has been the standard procedure every time I've had a guitar shipped in the last 5 or 6 years and it's saved me so much worry. It even gets me the guitar before it would normally be placed on a truck for delivery, so it's great for that as well. Package thieves are all over these days, not worth the risk for big ticket items!



Sadly, not only does GC use UPS (not quite as easy as Fedex), it sounds from what was said above that they even specifically restrict changes or reroutes on their orders. 
That plus not requesting a signature...recipe for disaster.


----------



## Albake21

Sorry for the late replies. I was so gutted yesterday, I just didn't even want to look at anything guitar related.



Mattykoda said:


> @Albake21 dude. I’m so sorry. If I’m not mistaken the person who shipped is responsible for theft as no one signed for it. How did you pay? I’d look into getting a claim filed depending on the merchant. If anything we will start a go fund me for you to recover the lost funds.
> 
> Hopefully your apartment wasn’t broken into as well.



I can happily say the apartment is safe. I paid with PayPal, so I don't think there is much I can do there. According to Guitar Center's terms of service "All items purchased from Guitar Center are made pursuant to a shipment contract. This means that the risk of loss and title for such items passes to you upon our delivery to the carrier." In other words, I take it they are pointing the finger at UPS.



metnv said:


> The F. I'm so sorry man. Does UPS/FedEx have anything by the way of shipping insurance to cover your expenses/damage/theft?





mbardu said:


> No that's BS, this is 100% on Guitarcenter for not paying the 2$ for signature delivery.
> Either you work it out with them or with UPS to go after them, but no reason for you to be on the hook for it.



This I'm not sure. I'm going to give UPS a call today in hopes of them helping me out. When I tried to file a claim under the tracking number, their site said I was not eligible to file a claim and that I needed to contact the sender. If that's true, they are just pointing the finger at each other without taking responsibility. There's just no way I'm at fault here. How can a customer buy something, not authorize for it to be delivered, then never even see the item and be blamed for it? That's just insanity... 

I did email my landlord in hopes of them looking at some camera footage to see where the package was left and what happened to it.



mastapimp said:


> I've avoided these situations by getting a UPS or FedEx account (they're free) and re-routing the shipment to a customer care center for in-person pickup. This has been the standard procedure every time I've had a guitar shipped in the last 5 or 6 years and it's saved me so much worry. It even gets me the guitar before it would normally be placed on a truck for delivery, so it's great for that as well. Package thieves are all over these days, not worth the risk for big ticket items!



Guitar Center locked me out of the tracking number to make any changes. When I left Chicago, this was my plan. To have it held or rerouted, but I was met with requiring a code to change the delivery.


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> Sorry for the late replies. I was so gutted yesterday, I just didn't even want to look at anything guitar related.
> 
> 
> 
> I can happily say the apartment is safe. I paid with PayPal, so I don't think there is much I can do there. According to Guitar Center's terms of service "All items purchased from Guitar Center are made pursuant to a shipment contract. This means that the risk of loss and title for such items passes to you upon our delivery to the carrier." In other words, I take it they are pointing the finger at UPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I'm not sure. I'm going to give UPS a call today in hopes of them helping me out. When I tried to file a claim under the tracking number, their site said I was not eligible to file a claim and that I needed to contact the sender. If that's true, they are just pointing the finger at each other without taking responsibility. There's just no way I'm at fault here. How can a customer buy something, not authorize for it to be delivered, then never even see the item and be blamed for it? That's just insanity...
> 
> I did email my landlord in hopes of them looking at some camera footage to see where the package was left and what happened to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Guitar Center locked me out of the tracking number to make any changes. When I left Chicago, this was my plan. To have it held or rerouted, but I was met with requiring a code to change the delivery.


If you paid with paypal raise a claim with them. The tend to heavily favour the buyer in circumstances even when the other is clearly in the wrong. 

I'd highly recommend getting in touch with them as well as UPS. 

Even your bank may be able to help you get the money back if you give them details. It can be disheartening in a situation like this but just explore all options. 

When I got ripped off by Sabre guitars in the UK I went to my bank explained the situation and they refunded me that day and said they'd take it up with Sabre. 

Guitar center can point the finger with whatever policy they want but when confronted with actual legality from banks etc they often don't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## mastapimp

mbardu said:


> Sadly, not only does GC use UPS (not quite as easy as Fedex), it sounds from what was said above that they even specifically restrict changes or reroutes on their orders.
> That plus not requesting a signature...recipe for disaster.



I've run into the problem with "restrictions" once before and it can be overridden through customer service. You just have to talk to someone on the phone if the service is unavailable in the My Choice UPS options...a bit of a hassle, but it's still doable. I agree with the signature required part...should be mandatory for these kind of things.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Contact corporate, that's horseshit.

Packages can have restrictions, but file a police report and contact Paypal to dispute the charge. You're covered for situations like these, because the sender didn't opt for the 2 basic layers of shipment protection. I won't buy from them anymore if that's how they're handling their shipments.

Can you provide any photos of the torn box?


----------



## Albake21

Here are some pictures of the box. The first one is basically how I found it.















As a quick update. I'm waiting to hear back from my landlord as they check the cameras. I filed a dispute with PayPal, so now I'm waiting for them to contact Guitar Center. I also got off the phone with UPS to file a claim. They took my information and said they would get back to me. I guess all I can do is wait and see now. As far as I can tell, I've done everything I could possibly do from my end.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I would file a police report and update it if you find footage, that's fucked up but you should gear up to defend yourself.


----------



## Jake

I had a situation with GC and UPS where the package wasn't delivered, but GC and UPS essentially just told me that it was the other side's fault for losing my shit for about 2 months until GC actually caved and sent me a brand new one (KRK Rokit monitor). Now what I didn't expect was for the original one to also show up about 5 months later as it was delivered to god knows where but never signed for or actually scanned as delivered. It was a whole mess but I hope for you it's a bit more cut and dry that this needs resolved. Ugh.


----------



## kaossurge

Hey guys, a couple questions.
If I was able to get a Mk-II and a MK-III Standard for the same price, is the Mk-II the better guitar? I'm asking due to the fact that the MK-II seems to cost more than the MK-III. 

Also, I noticed that some MK-II have SD and some have Fishman, but I don't notice a difference in model. What dictates this difference?


----------



## kaossurge

kaossurge said:


> Hey guys, a couple questions.
> If I was able to get a Mk-II and a MK-III Standard for the same price, is the Mk-II the better guitar? I'm asking due to the fact that the MK-II seems to cost more than the MK-III.
> 
> Also, I noticed that some MK-II have SD and some have Fishman, but I don't notice a difference in model. What dictates this difference?


Well, I did some research and it seems the MK-II is the better buy than the Mk-III standard, seeing as the MK-II has Fishman pickups, locking tuners, hip shot bridge and is neck through, as opposed to the Schecter pickups/hardware and bolt on of the MK-III standard. The reason I was asking is because Musician's Friend has the MK-II for $699, and from what I see on the market, that seems to be a very good deal. So heads up if anyone is interested, mine has been ordered.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

kaossurge said:


> Well, I did some research and it seems the MK-II is the better buy than the Mk-III standard, seeing as the MK-II has Fishman pickups, locking tuners, hip shot bridge and is neck through, as opposed to the Schecter pickups/hardware and bolt on of the MK-III standard. The reason I was asking is because Musician's Friend has the MK-II for $699, and from what I see on the market, that seems to be a very good deal. So heads up if anyone is interested, mine has been ordered.



Good choice!
Yes, the MK-II is the better guitar (build and components). They are probably on sale because they are an 'older model' and they're trying to sell off their stock. The MK-III Standard is a lower-end version of the MK-III. I've heard its still a good guitar though! But yeah, the MK-II for that price is killer!


----------



## kaossurge

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Good choice!
> Yes, the MK-II is the better guitar (build and components). They are probably on sale because they are an 'older model' and they're trying to sell off their stock. The MK-III Standard is a lower-end version of the MK-III. I've heard its still a good guitar though! But yeah, the MK-II for that price is killer!


I was already considering the MK-III Standard, as the Artist was out of my price range. Was about to go ahead with a B-Stock MK-III standard that's on reverb for $720 when I saw this on Musician's Friend, they must have recently gone on sale because with amount of times I've searched "KM-7" it would have shown up. Seems as though I was now able to get an Artist quality guitar (in terms of build and components) for similar to what I would have paid for the Standard by going MK-II. Given that guitars don't really change THAT much even over decades, I'm hoping i'm not missing out on much features by going with the "older" model. This is my first 7-string, so I'm pretty excited. Seems as though they're selling used for more than what I paid for it at this point, so hoping I like it, but in the case that I don't, I guess it shouldn't be that big of a deal in swapping it for something else. Would have preferred the transparent black, but the natural finish is already growing on me. It actually matches my Schecter Stiletto Custom-5 Bass, which is pretty cool. Think I made a good impulse buy.


----------



## sleewell

i'm still really loving my km7. i have the lambo blue one w FR and sustainiac.

i'd like to get another in a different color. anyone know a better place to look, i cant find any. reverb, ebay, gc used... all i can find is one lefty. were these done in smaller batches or something??


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

kaossurge said:


> I was already considering the MK-III Standard, as the Artist was out of my price range. Was about to go ahead with a B-Stock MK-III standard that's on reverb for $720 when I saw this on Musician's Friend, they must have recently gone on sale because with amount of times I've searched "KM-7" it would have shown up. Seems as though I was now able to get an Artist quality guitar (in terms of build and components) for similar to what I would have paid for the Standard by going MK-II. Given that guitars don't really change THAT much even over decades, I'm hoping i'm not missing out on much features by going with the "older" model. This is my first 7-string, so I'm pretty excited. Seems as though they're selling used for more than what I paid for it at this point, so hoping I like it, but in the case that I don't, I guess it shouldn't be that big of a deal in swapping it for something else. Would have preferred the transparent black, but the natural finish is already growing on me. It actually matches my Schecter Stiletto Custom-5 Bass, which is pretty cool. Think I made a good impulse buy.



I'm not an expert on the models but as far as I am aware the MK-III has a different body carve (and a different neck shape I believe). When it comes to the MK-III Standard you're getting lower end hardware/spec. So the only 'real' thing you're missing between the MKII and the MKIII standard is really the slightly different neck and the different body shape/carve.


----------



## GustavoGP

MK-II has stainless steel frets
MK-III Standard hasn't ss frets
For me that's the most important difference between high-end vs the rest.


----------



## teamSKDM

mbardu said:


> I don't know if this trend of multipiece exotic textured wood necks is going to last, but it's pretty neat to be able to get those _kinda _affordable with things like the Schecter or RG premiums that offer them (albeit a bit less affordable with the Mark IIIs). Was certainly something extremely boutique just a couple of years back.




actually its been a trend in basses for a long time probably 3-4 decades almost , and it just finally moved over to guitars this last decade.


----------



## Albake21

Good news! PayPal closed the case in my favor and will be refunding me the money. Screw Guitar Center, I'll never buy from them online again.


----------



## sleewell

Albake21 said:


> Good news! PayPal closed the case in my favor and will be refunding me the money. Screw Guitar Center, I'll never buy from them online again.




very glad to hear this.


----------



## kaossurge

GustavoGP said:


> MK-II has stainless steel frets
> MK-III Standard hasn't ss frets
> For me that's the most important difference between high-end vs the rest.


Are the SD or fishman considered the better pickup? Just curious that MF put the fishman mk-ii for sale but not the SD.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Albake21 said:


> Good news! PayPal closed the case in my favor and will be refunding me the money. Screw Guitar Center, I'll never buy from them online again.


Good to hear you got this sorted out.


----------



## Down-Nola

kaossurge said:


> Well, I did some research and it seems the MK-II is the better buy than the Mk-III standard, seeing as the MK-II has Fishman pickups, locking tuners, hip shot bridge and is neck through, as opposed to the Schecter pickups/hardware and bolt on of the MK-III standard. The reason I was asking is because Musician's Friend has the MK-II for $699, and from what I see on the market, that seems to be a very good deal. So heads up if anyone is interested, mine has been ordered.



Thanks for posting this, went ahead and grabbed one myself. Was looking for a 7 string with SS frets, Fishmans and a Hipshot. Didn’t really want another sig model but this checked all the boxes. Great price with all the features.


----------



## kaossurge

Down-Nola said:


> Thanks for posting this, went ahead and grabbed one myself. Was looking for a 7 string with SS frets, Fishmans and a Hipshot. Didn’t really want another sig model but this checked all the boxes. Great price with all the features.


Yeah man, it’s such a good deal, it makes me suspicious of the quality but everyone seems to have positive reviews. Even if I don’t like it, it seems I could probably make a profit selling it once MF sells out their stock, but I’m just hoping I like it and keep it permanently as my first 7 string. I wanted the black but the natural is growing on me more and more every time I look at pictures, Looks like we will both have NGD soon.


----------



## stinkoman

Albake21 said:


> Good news! PayPal closed the case in my favor and will be refunding me the money. Screw Guitar Center, I'll never buy from them online again.


Glad you got it sorted out! Did you ever hear back from your apartment with the camera’s?


----------



## Albake21

stinkoman said:


> Glad you got it sorted out! Did you ever hear back from your apartment with the camera’s?


My idiot landlord was dodging both me and the detective helping me out. I finally received an email back yesterday claiming that the building's internet was down for three days and just happened to be down during the time the package was delivered... absolutely ridiculous. I can't wait to leave Chicago next month, I'm so done with this place. Too many assholes in this city.


----------



## Vyn

Albake21 said:


> My idiot landlord was dodging both me and the detective helping me out. I finally received an email back yesterday claiming that the building's internet was down for three days and just happened to be down during the time the package was delivered... absolutely ridiculous. I can't wait to leave Chicago next month, I'm so done with this place. Too many assholes in this city.



What are the odds that your landlord was the one who pinched the guitar?


----------



## GustavoGP

kaossurge said:


> Are the SD or fishman considered the better pickup? Just curious that MF put the fishman mk-ii for sale but not the SD.


SD model was discontinued when the Fishman KM came out.


----------



## Albake21

Vyn said:


> What are the odds that your landlord was the one who pinched the guitar?


While it does sound like it, I doubt it only because they've been working from home since March.


----------



## Mraz

Quick question: 
What are the main differences between:
Schecter KM 7 MKII STPB and the Schecter Keith Merrow KM-7 MK-III TBB? 

Both seem the same to me more or less.. same pickups.. different control layout tho.. 

Is the MK III worth the 500€ price-up?


----------



## kaossurge

Well, I joined the club.
Now to figure out what to do with this extra string.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

kaossurge said:


> Well, I joined the club.
> Now to figure out what to do with this extra string.
> View attachment 82075


Congrats! I think you'll find your membership in the KM-7 club entitles you to a number of solid sonic perks.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Man I would’ve loved a standard “not tweaked to artist specs” version of the MkII, such a sick guitar.


----------



## mbardu

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Man I would’ve loved a standard “not tweaked to artist specs” version of the MkII, such a sick guitar.



What's bothering you about the specs?

The only thing I would have kinda missed if mine were a "main" guitar would be the lack of tone control, but for its application I wouldn't use it now anyways. For the rest, I can't really think of a single "bad" spec. Doesn't even look like a signature either - it's kind of subdued in person.


----------



## Quiet Coil

mbardu said:


> What's bothering you about the specs?
> 
> The only thing I would have kinda missed if mine were a "main" guitar would be the lack of tone control, but for its application I wouldn't use it now anyways. For the rest, I can't really think of a single "bad" spec. Doesn't even look like a signature either - it's kind of subdued in person.



That’s just it - there’s nothing “bad”. There is however something very specifically different - the location of the bridge pickup.

That’s not intended as a complaint, the resulting tone just doesn’t suit my tastes and unlike many (arguably inferior) sigs, there no “standard” near-equivalent. The neck on the MkII is crazy and the beveled body is super comfortable (even more so than the MkIII for me).

I actually looked into modifying the rout, but unless I committed to a full refinish I would’ve just destroyed an otherwise beautiful guitar.

EDIT: Don’t anybody let me rain on your NGD. Congratulations on picking up a very special axe!


----------



## mbardu

Noisy Humbucker said:


> That’s just it - there’s nothing “bad”. There is however something very specifically different - the location of the bridge pickup.
> 
> That’s not intended as a complaint, the resulting tone just doesn’t suit my tastes and unlike many (arguably inferior) sigs, there no “standard” near-equivalent. The neck on the MkII is crazy and the beveled body is super comfortable (even more so than the MkIII for me).
> 
> I actually looked into modifying the rout, but unless I committed to a full refinish I would’ve just destroyed an otherwise beautiful guitar.
> 
> EDIT: Don’t anybody let me rain on your NGD. Congratulations on picking up a very special axe!



What's so bad or different about the bridge pickup placement?
The distance from pickup coils to bridge saddle is not that special..


----------



## Quiet Coil

mbardu said:


> What's so bad or different about the bridge pickup placement?
> The distance from pickup coils to bridge saddle is not that special..



Believe it or not it actually makes a big difference, and I’d bet Keith himself would say so.

When he started working with Schecter on the MkI the first several prototypes had the bridge pickup in different locations relative to the bridge (even the prototype he used on the Conquering Dystopia album didn’t have it where it is now).

All of that said, most of “my” tone is influenced by stuff from the 90’s with the occasional dash of modern prog. To me, Keith’s is a hybrid of very modern tones with strong vintage underpinnings. Throw in the pickup location and (of course) his playing - you get a sound that’s very much his own.

EDIT: I’d imagine most people purchasing the guitar like modern tones (and more power to them!). That’s literally the only thing that didn’t do it for me.


----------



## mbardu

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Believe it or not it actually makes a big difference, and I’d bet Keith himself would say so.
> 
> When he started working with Schecter on the MkI the first several prototypes had the bridge pickup in different locations relative to the bridge (even the prototype he used on the Conquering Dystopia album didn’t have it where it is now).
> 
> All of that said, most of “my” tone is influenced by stuff from the 90’s with the occasional dash of modern prog. To me, Keith’s is a hybrid of very modern tones with strong vintage underpinnings. Throw in the pickup location and (of course) his playing - you get a sound that’s very much his own.



I know what you are talking about. In particular the Mark 1 had a bunch of back and forth.
But the Mark 2 looks pretty normal and I just measured it- it's pretty standard compared to a bunch of other guitars I have next to it (in fact there are guitars with the bridge closer and guitars with the bridge farther).
What's bothering you? That it would be too close to the bridge? too far?


----------



## Quiet Coil

mbardu said:


> I know what you are talking about. In particular the Mark 1 had a bunch of back and forth.
> But the Mark 2 looks pretty normal and I just measured it- it's pretty standard compared to a bunch of other guitars I have next to it (in fact there are guitars with the bridge closer and guitars with the bridge farther).
> What's bothering you? That it would be too close to the bridge? too far?



Too close for my taste. I’d imagine that the tone changes exponentially the closer you get to the end of the string’s path, so every little bit counts.


----------



## xzacx

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Too close for my taste. I’d imagine that the tone changes exponentially the closer you get to the end of the string’s path, so every little bit counts.



It looks further to me than even like a Les Paul, for example. What’s an example of a guitar that has the pickup far enough back? Just curious, this isn’t something I’ve ever paid much attention to.


----------



## Quiet Coil

xzacx said:


> It looks further to me than even like a Les Paul, for example. What’s an example of a guitar that has the pickup far enough back? Just curious, this isn’t something I’ve ever paid much attention to.



And honestly I wouldn’t (pay much attention) - if you like the guitar you like the guitar. I just realized that was the reason I didn’t gel with the tone after trying a few pickups (same with the MkI). On the MkIII I didn’t care for the shape of the forearm contour (or relative lack of one), makes it uncomfortable with my big ol’ belly. 

If I tried another guitar that had it even closer and I loved the tone that’d be the end of it. I’ve just slowly started being able to quantify the details of my preferences in the last few years, and apparently this is one of them.


----------



## mbardu

Noisy Humbucker said:


> And honestly I wouldn’t (pay much attention) - if you like the guitar you like the guitar. I just realized that was the reason I didn’t gel with the tone after trying a few pickups (same with the MkI). On the MkIII I didn’t care for the shape of the forearm contour (or relative lack of one), makes it uncomfortable with my big ol’ belly.
> 
> If I tried another guitar that had it even closer and I loved the tone that’d be the end of it. I’ve just slowly started being able to quantify the details of my preferences in the last few years, and apparently this is one of them.



That's fair if that's your preference. It _will _get brighter the closer the pickup gets to the bridge.
It's just not something that makes the KM "less regular" as a guitar though. As mentioned, a lot of guitars have that distance bigger or smaller.

So to my point, except for the lack of tone knob (that many people like, signature or not), the KM is actually among the less 'signatury' signatures.
No huge logo, no garish finish, no weird wood selections, nothing wrong with the neck profile, no larger omissions (such as no neck pickup) etc.
It's pretty subdued and 'standard' at the end of the day.


----------



## Mattykoda

Schecter prototype drop


----------



## sleewell

that white one is smoking hot.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Return of the Floyd


----------



## Mraz

My KM-7 MKIII Artist just came in today


----------



## SnakeEyes

I'm hoping i'll be able to try them out side by side when the shops re-open in a few weeks but does anyone have any hands on experience with the C7 SLS elite vs the KM7 mk3 artists? Spec wise they look very similar.


----------



## Vegetta

Mattykoda said:


> Schecter prototype drop



Ive been thinking seriously about that white km6 I wish it was 26.5" but I could live with it as it is.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Mattykoda said:


> Schecter prototype drop




Thanks..so where did you find these anyway?


----------



## sleewell

I want dat orange one that's on reverb right now. So hot.


----------



## MadYarpen

How does KM-7 MK 1 compare to the newer models? Anything I should be aware of? 

There is one available for a quite nice price, I am seriously considering buying it. I don't mind set-neck construction, I actually like Nazgul / Sentient combo, so it seems a good deal for me.


----------



## Triple-J

MadYarpen said:


> How does KM-7 MK 1 compare to the newer models? Anything I should be aware of?
> 
> There is one available for a quite nice price, I am seriously considering buying it. I don't mind set-neck construction, I actually like Nazgul / Sentient combo, so it seems a good deal for me.



The main difference between the OG Merrow sig and later models is the body is thicker and the carves on the horns aren't as contoured but it's still a greatly playable guitar.
I own the OG KM7 in Lambo orange and a C7 SLS and while the SLS feels better due to it's slimmer body & unpainted neck I'd much rather play the KM7 everytime.


----------



## MadYarpen

Triple-J said:


> The main difference between the OG Merrow sig and later models is the body is thicker and the carves on the horns aren't as contoured but it's still a greatly playable guitar.
> I own the OG KM7 in Lambo orange and a C7 SLS and while the SLS feels better due to it's slimmer body & unpainted neck I'd much rather play the KM7 everytime.


Is it playable in classical position?


----------



## Triple-J

MadYarpen said:


> Is it playable in classical position?



Well I play in classical postion seated and when standing I set the strap pretty high and it's playable in both. 
One other difference between the OG Merrows and the later models is the nut is a Graphtech one whereas the mk2 and mk3 use the Ernie Ball compensated nut.


----------



## Alexlopez

So has anyone here got one of the USA Pro models? Want to see some feedback from someone who has one or tried one.
Im GASSING for a Blue Crimson Pearl and I see only one immediately available


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I really love the look of the white ones!


----------



## IronSean

Hey guys, do the old Transparent White models fade or yellow over time? Some of the ads I see look like it, but it might just be white balance messing up on their cameras


----------



## ImNotAhab

IronSean said:


> Hey guys, do the old Transparent White models fade or yellow over time? Some of the ads I see look like it, but it might just be white balance messing up on their cameras


I believe the first run from 2014 did, mine included. I think they sorted out the paint after that batch.


----------



## IronSean

ImNotAhab said:


> I believe the first run from 2014 did, mine included. I think they sorted out the paint after that batch.



Thanks. And presumably if they were in that batch it'd be pretty obvious in any of the 5+ year old ones around now.


----------



## Albake21

ImNotAhab said:


> I believe the first run from 2014 did, mine included. I think they sorted out the paint after that batch.


Did they sort that out? I feel like every one I've seen has turned pretty yellow. It's not super noticeable though to be honest.


----------



## Mayhew

Mine is still as white as when I bought it new.


----------



## Estilo

ImNotAhab said:


> I believe the first run from 2014 did, mine included. I think they sorted out the paint after that batch.



Does it apply to the black ones as well? I've seen pics in which there is a green tint on the body and headstock, not sure if it's lighting hues.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Estilo said:


> Does it apply to the black ones as well? I've seen pics in which there is a green tint on the body and headstock, not sure if it's lighting hues.



That I do not know I am afraid.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Albake21 said:


> Did they sort that out? I feel like every one I've seen has turned pretty yellow. It's not super noticeable though to be honest.


Mine's turned to a sort of ivory color. Personally, I think it looks great.


----------



## bastardbullet

Estilo said:


> Does it apply to the black ones as well? I've seen pics in which there is a green tint on the body and headstock, not sure if it's lighting hues.



I still have my trans black MK-I and it had/still has that green-ish vibe since day one. More noticable under daylight, otherwise it looks pretty dark gray & black. Btw i love that kindda green looks either.


----------



## Alexlopez

sweetwater has the USA pro for $2499 if anyone wants to grab the other one.


----------



## Panacea224

I just bought the blue crimson pearl USA pro from Pitbull Audio AKA Music Store Live. Should be here Wednesday. I'll be sure to post a NGD after I get some playing time with it. I actually wanted the USA studio but looks like those are all sold.


----------



## Alexlopez

Panacea224 said:


> I just bought the blue crimson pearl USA pro from Pitbull Audio AKA Music Store Live. Should be here Wednesday. I'll be sure to post a NGD after I get some playing time with it. I actually wanted the USA studio but looks like those are all sold.



I almost bought that one! I saw this one by absolute dumb luck on eBay and saw it was being sold at sweet water. Called them up and bought it.

Did they cut you a deal on it?


----------



## Panacea224

Alexlopez said:


> I almost bought that one! I saw this one by absolute dumb luck on eBay and saw it was being sold at sweet water. Called them up and bought it.
> 
> Did they cut you a deal on it?



In hindsight, I should have called them and tried to get a discount of some sort but I just mashed the buy it now button. I saw that one at Sweetwater, that's an incredible deal. I just really wanted the blue crimson color.


----------



## Alexlopez

Panacea224 said:


> In hindsight, I should have called them and tried to get a discount of some sort but I just mashed the buy it now button. I saw that one at Sweetwater, that's an incredible deal. I just really wanted the blue crimson color.


 they were definitely flexible. 
I talked to a guy named Ben
i talked him to $3200 shipped


----------



## Alexlopez

Alexlopez said:


> they were definitely flexible.
> I talked to a guy named Ben
> i talked him to $3200 shipped


But that’s about when I saw the black one. I’ll add the blue crimson later on.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Panacea224 said:


> In hindsight, I should have called them and tried to get a discount of some sort but I just mashed the buy it now button. I saw that one at Sweetwater, that's an incredible deal. I just really wanted the blue crimson color.



You literally just have to email them.

I got my Jackson HT7FM for something like 800 off the website price.


----------



## Frey

So I just copped one of the newer KM7 MKii's with the Fishmans and was surprised to see that that the fretboard binding is seemingly natural wood. I had one of the OG MKii's with the Duncans and don't remember it being this way. Can anyone confirm the change/when it happened?


----------



## Albake21

Frey said:


> So I just copped one of the newer KM7 MKii's with the Fishmans and was surprised to see that that the fretboard binding is seemingly natural wood. I had one of the OG MKii's with the Duncans and don't remember it being this way. Can anyone confirm the change/when it happened?


As someone who used to own a first year MKII, they have always had that natural wood binding. The only difference between the Fishman model and the SD model are just the pickups.


----------



## Frey

Yonko said:


> I toss the filling and eat the cookies.





Albake21 said:


> As someone who used to own a first year MKII, they have always had that natural wood binding. The only difference between the Fishman model and the SD model are just the pickups.



Thank you! I'm surprised I didn't remember it that way. I don't think I've seen any other guitars in person with wood binding like that so it sticks out big time.


----------



## Alexlopez

Frey said:


> Thank you! I'm surprised I didn't remember it that way. I don't think I've seen any other guitars in person with wood binding like that so it sticks out big time.


It’s a small detail that just added to how custom shop feel of it. 
Jbm100 has the same detail all over the body, neck, and headstock. So nice


----------



## Disco

Went through most of this thread, haven't really seen any MKiii Hybrid posts. Anyone have experience with them? The Snowblind with the maple fret board is by far my favorite looking KM7. It also comes with the Fishman's, neck through, locking tuners and SS frets. Any QC issues with the Hybrids (like with the early MKiii's? I've seen blem models for around $1150, which seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## Alexlopez

Disco said:


> Went through most of this thread, haven't really seen any MKiii Hybrid posts. Anyone have experience with them? The Snowblind with the maple fret board is by far my favorite looking KM7. It also comes with the Fishman's, neck through, locking tuners and SS frets. Any QC issues with the Hybrids (like with the early MKiii's? I've seen blem models for around $1150, which seems like a good deal to me.



not yet. But I’d be willing to trade my Black Artist model for one in either finish lol


----------



## Albake21

Disco said:


> Went through most of this thread, haven't really seen any MKiii Hybrid posts. Anyone have experience with them? The Snowblind with the maple fret board is by far my favorite looking KM7. It also comes with the Fishman's, neck through, locking tuners and SS frets. Any QC issues with the Hybrids (like with the early MKiii's? I've seen blem models for around $1150, which seems like a good deal to me.


I've been wanting to know too, I'd definitely consider an KM6 in the snow white. The only thing I can comment on is that one was put up on sale right after the buyer bought it. It never moved and eventually sold for only $650! Then when that buyer received it, they also put it back up for sale right away and it sold again for like $800. Maybe it was just a one off dud? Maybe these also have QC problems? Maybe even just a coincidence. Just seemed weird that both buyers resold it immediately upon buying it.


----------



## Panacea224

Alexlopez said:


> they were definitely flexible.
> I talked to a guy named Ben
> i talked him to $3200 shipped



I ended up emailing their customer service department and getting the difference (between the asking price and $3200 refunded). So thank you man, you saved me a lot of money.


----------



## Panacea224

Picked up a KM-7 MK-III pro USA and there is a problem with it. When switching to the neck pickup on the PAF and Keith Merrow voicing the volume drops dramatically, almost to zero. I did some poking around with a multimeter and it seems like it's the pickup toggle switch. The dealer offered to send me a new pickup toggle to replace it, but I'm going back and forth between replacing the switch and just asking for a refund or replacement guitar. What would you guys do?


----------



## Albake21

Panacea224 said:


> Picked up a KM-7 MK-III pro USA and there is a problem with it. When switching to the neck pickup on the PAF and Keith Merrow voicing the volume drops dramatically, almost to zero. I did some poking around with a multimeter and it seems like it's the pickup toggle switch. The dealer offered to send me a new pickup toggle to replace it, but I'm going back and forth between replacing the switch and just asking for a refund or replacement guitar. What would you guys do?


Depends on your level of moding guitars. For me, if the guitar plays great, then I'd happily just swap out the switch since that's an easy and quick job for myself.


----------



## Alexlopez

Panacea224 said:


> Picked up a KM-7 MK-III pro USA and there is a problem with it. When switching to the neck pickup on the PAF and Keith Merrow voicing the volume drops dramatically, almost to zero. I did some poking around with a multimeter and it seems like it's the pickup toggle switch. The dealer offered to send me a new pickup toggle to replace it, but I'm going back and forth between replacing the switch and just asking for a refund or replacement guitar. What would you guys do?


Just fix it. You got a good deal on it, and there’s no other blue one available right away lol 
Fairly simple fix too


----------



## kamello

Panacea224 said:


> Picked up a KM-7 MK-III pro USA and there is a problem with it. When switching to the neck pickup on the PAF and Keith Merrow voicing the volume drops dramatically, almost to zero. I did some poking around with a multimeter and it seems like it's the pickup toggle switch. The dealer offered to send me a new pickup toggle to replace it, but I'm going back and forth between replacing the switch and just asking for a refund or replacement guitar. What would you guys do?



the two KM's I had came with shitty switches (and pots)
Cool guitar but that shit now keeps me away from Schecter.

If you enjoy the guitar, accept the new switch, if not, get somethings else, as I can almost guarantee you a new guitar will also come with a faulty switch


----------



## Alexlopez

kamello said:


> the two KM's I had came with shitty switches (and pots)
> Cool guitar but that shit now keeps me away from Schecter.
> 
> If you enjoy the guitar, accept the new switch, if not, get somethings else, as I can almost guarantee you a new guitar will also come with a faulty switch


Ive had 3 MKiii at this point and I’ve never had an issue with the switches. I did on my MKi which i was expecting lol


----------



## Mathemagician

Is the main difference between the budget KM3 and the neckthrough (mid) KM3 just that it’s neckthrough? Haven’t been following much but the specs are attractive.


----------



## Alexlopez

Mathemagician said:


> Is the main difference between the budget KM3 and the neckthrough (mid) KM3 just that it’s neckthrough? Haven’t been following much but the specs are attractive.


Pickups
Hardware 
9 piece Neck 
Neck thru 
Those are the main Differences between a standard and an artist model. 
The hybrid actually appeals to me more of the import models.
A lot of folks we’re getting some artist models that had finish chipping, in personally got one that had that issue, sanded it down and oiled it. Looked and felt much better


----------



## Mathemagician

So the cheaper one doesn’t have active fluence pickups? Does it still have SS frets? 

I’m assuming that by hardware you mean it’s not actually Hipshot but schecter’s own house brand stuff?


----------



## kamello

Alexlopez said:


> Ive had 3 MKiii at this point and I’ve never had an issue with the switches. I did on my MKi which i was expecting lol



good to know! mine were both Mk1 (a white one and a sustainiac model) same shit happened in my first 7, an Omen Extreme, but I thought that was understandable considering it is a budget model. 
On paper, the KM's are perfect IMO, but my bad experience still sours the brand for me, although with all the praise the mkIII gets maaaaaaaaaaybe I could try one


----------



## Alexlopez

kamello said:


> good to know! mine were both Mk1 (a white one and a sustainiac model) same shit happened in my first 7, an Omen Extreme, but I thought that was understandable considering it is a budget model.
> On paper, the KM's are perfect IMO, but my bad experience still sours the brand for me, although with all the praise the mkIII gets maaaaaaaaaaybe I could try one


They’re great guitars man. For me, when getting cheaper guitars, I never hold it against them for the electronics. 
My main focus is always how it’s built. Fretwork, Fit and finish etc etc.
Electronics I always tend to upgrade if it’s an import anyway so it’s fine, it’s cool when they work right out of the box too tho lol


----------



## Mayhew

I have no problem swapping out electronics. Most of us around here probably swap pickups anyway. On the other hand though quality pots, switches and jacks cost very little so why can't they just put those in in the first place?


----------



## Vyn

Mayhew said:


> I have no problem swapping out electronics. Most of us around here probably swap pickups anyway. On the other hand though quality pots, switches and jacks cost very little so why can't they just put those in in the first place?



Because even though quality components cost very little, the components they use are still 2-3 orders of magnitude cheaper. If you're able to bulk buy 500K pots at $0.05 each, you're not going to use $5.00 pots.


----------



## Mayhew

Yes but it's the absolute worst place to try and save a dollar though. We'll gladly pay the up charge for branded pickups that come stock and still end up swapping them out before even plugging it in. It's not a deal breaker for me but I would've paid Shecter a couple extra dollars to bring home a brand new guitar and have it actually work when I plug it in. Great news guys! We managed to save you $20 but you have to hold the jack in place by hand, flick the toggle switch back and forth ten times and the volume knob is now really more of an off switch.


----------



## Vyn

Mayhew said:


> Yes but it's the absolute worst place to try and save a dollar though. We'll gladly pay the up charge for branded pickups that come stock and still end up swapping them out before even plugging it in. It's not a deal breaker for me but I would've paid Shecter a couple extra dollars to bring home a brand new guitar and have it actually work when I plug it in. Great news guys! We managed to save you $20 but you have to hold the jack in place by hand, flick the toggle switch back and forth ten times and the volume knob is now really more of an off switch.



The think is, the branded pickups are more likely to guarantee the sale than whatever electronics are in the guitar, as the general consensus is that "If they are shit, they are cheap enough to replace anyway, it's only a couple of bucks." Where as if a consumer wants to swap stock pickups, they are out x amount of hundreds of dollars in which case they may not buy the product in the first place.


----------



## Mayhew

I definitely wasn't impressed to find out that when I brought home my new KM7 MKI with Seymour Duncans and went to plug it in that Schecter had in fact sold me an acoustic guitar though lol. 

There's been too many posts in this thread from people who were turned off the KM7 and Schecters in general because of those crappy electronics to show it was a crappy business decision that has damaged the brand. We're now on to the MKIII with Fishmans and people still want to know if the guitar will work when they plug it in. Schecter shouldn't have to rely on Sevenstring members like us to convince people not to overlook such an awesome guitar for what in the end is a minor fix. Most people on here are fairly informed customers and they still don't want to deal with the hassle. Super happy I did though. Had I attempted to try it in the store before I bought though it would've turned me off completely I'm sure.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Mayhew said:


> I definitely wasn't impressed to find out that when I brought home my new KM7 MKI with Seymour Duncans and went to plug it in that Schecter had in fact sold me an acoustic guitar though lol.
> 
> There's been too many posts in this thread from people who were turned off the KM7 and Schecters in general because of those crappy electronics to show it was a crappy business decision that has damaged the brand. We're now on to the MKIII with Fishmans and people still want to know if the guitar will work when they plug it in. Schecter shouldn't have to rely on Sevenstring members like us to convince people not to overlook such an awesome guitar for what in the end is a minor fix. Most people on here are fairly informed customers and they still don't want to deal with the hassle. Super happy I did though. Had I attempted to try it in the store before I bought though it would've turned me off completely I'm sure.



The model(s) is/are massively successful, so even if we were to spin up the total number of people who received a guitar with a faulty pot it probably wouldn't even be a feasible number against total sales. And Vyn is right the name brand bridges/pickups attract customers, not name brand potentiometers and capacitors.

Got one of the KM7 Hybrids on the way, definitely curious how it feels and how it's built. I've been wanting a solid hardtail 7 string to mess with tunings more than my main 7.


----------



## Mayhew

Don't forget to throw in the batch of faulty microphonic pickups too . You're probably right though. We're definitely a strange sort of microcosm of the guitar community here that doesn't represent the community as a whole for sure but I wouldn't have it any other way you guys. Even if our hyper focus tends to distort reality some. Right after joining I bought a used RG1527 Prestige thanks to this site and I love that thing. 

Keep us posted on how you like the hybrid model. I'm looking at the white 6 string model but there's no real world info on the hybrid series yet. I've narrowed it down to the KM6 or the new Rabea ML3... or an ESP EII, or an Ibanez RGR, or an Aristides...


----------



## I play music

Mayhew said:


> Don't forget to throw in the batch of faulty microphonic pickups too . You're probably right though. We're definitely a strange sort of microcosm of the guitar community here that doesn't represent the community as a whole for sure but I wouldn't have it any other way you guys. Even if our hyper focus tends to distort reality some. Right after joining I bought a used RG1527 Prestige thanks to this site and I love that thing.
> 
> Keep us posted on how you like the hybrid model. I'm looking at the white 6 string model but there's no real world info on the hybrid series yet. I've narrowed it down to the KM6 or the new Rabea ML3... or an ESP EII, or an Ibanez RGR, or an Aristides...


*RGR5221*


----------



## H.Alimov

I just got a KM-7. It's fundamentally flawed, but an otherwise great guitar.If I had the opportunity I would like to go and buy a new one
i love it but electronic issues make me sad. Crooked bindings, fucked up routings, off coming bindings...
I live in Istanbul. The economy has worsened because of the politicians and it is difficult for me to buy these guitars now.A wonderfully built and set-up axe. But after a few days I noticed a crackling when I was turning the one-and-only volume knob. I'm very happy playing it. But when I think about it, it all makes me feel bad.


----------



## mlp187

H.Alimov said:


> I just got a KM-7. It's fundamentally flawed, but an otherwise great guitar.If I had the opportunity I would like to go and buy a new one
> i love it but electronic issues make me sad. Crooked bindings, fucked up routings, off coming bindings...
> I live in Istanbul. The economy has worsened because of the politicians and it is difficult for me to buy these guitars now.A wonderfully built and set-up axe. But after a few days I noticed a crackling when I was turning the one-and-only volume knob. I'm very happy playing it. But when I think about it, it all makes me feel bad.


Shit. Sorry to hear about that. At least it plays well. Hopefully replacement pots aren’t too expensive over there. Did you get an MK-i?

I have an MK-i and at first, I thought the routing was a bit shoddy on the bridge pickup (only noticeable up close, thankfully) but it was actually the cavity paint having been over-applied. The carbon fiber binding was just not a great design choice, IMO. Sure, it looks cool, but there are several areas where it either soaked all of the finish in or just wouldn’t bond with it at all. But, overall, the guitar looks pretty damn good. Most importantly, it plays like a fucking champ.

I hope yours holds up well, and you are able to fall in love with it despite the flaws. It’s totally understandable if you can’t, and I hope you find something fantastic.

I was able to overlook the flaws on mine because I got mine for dirt cheap.


----------



## H.Alimov

mlp187 said:


> Shit. Sorry to hear about that. At least it plays well. Hopefully replacement pots aren’t too expensive over there. Did you get an MK-i?
> 
> I have an MK-i and at first, I thought the routing was a bit shoddy on the bridge pickup (only noticeable up close, thankfully) but it was actually the cavity paint having been over-applied. The carbon fiber binding was just not a great design choice, IMO. Sure, it looks cool, but there are several areas where it either soaked all of the finish in or just wouldn’t bond with it at all. But, overall, the guitar looks pretty damn good. Most importantly, it plays like a fucking champ.
> 
> I hope yours holds up well, and you are able to fall in love with it despite the flaws. It’s totally understandable if you can’t, and I hope you find something fantastic.
> 
> I was able to overlook the flaws on mine because I got mine for dirt cheap.



MK-I Lambo. I decided to get the original one because I prefer the look and the price. in my opinion Just a stellar sounding guitar with amazing playability.
The most expensive guitar I can buy. it actually is a great guitar, and easily the best 7 string on the market in its price range

So the electronics are shot and should not cost too much to replace but what pisses me off most are the issue with the bridge pickup mounts that have developed too.
A few days there was no problem and pull pot started to get noisy. and I sense a few problems with the hipshot bridge.I hope we love each other over time ...


----------



## Hoss632

Heavily considering one of the KM-6 MKIII models as my next guitar. It's between the Hybrid, artist and a banshee mach 6 atm. The hybrid in white aesthetically is the nicest looking to me and is the cheapest of the 3. But I already have a guitar with a mahogany body and maple neck. My reservation with the Artist model is that I won't like how wenge feels in my hand. I've never played a guitar with a wenge neck and have yet to find one at a local store to try out. I'm hoping I can find one soon to try out so I know which way I want to go. The banshee I know I'll like because roasted maple just feels great in hand.


----------



## Vegetta

Hoss632 said:


> Heavily considering one of the KM-6 MKIII models as my next guitar. It's between the Hybrid, artist and a banshee mach 6 atm. The hybrid in white aesthetically is the nicest looking to me and is the cheapest of the 3. But I already have a guitar with a mahogany body and maple neck. My reservation with the Artist model is that I won't like how wenge feels in my hand. I've never played a guitar with a wenge neck and have yet to find one at a local store to try out. I'm hoping I can find one soon to try out so I know which way I want to go. The banshee I know I'll like because roasted maple just feels great in hand.



I was a die hard maple fan but i love the wenge neck on my km7 mk3. Its super smooth not sticky at all and really feels nice in the hand. I was abit apprehensive myself as i bought mine without trying it first but I could not have been happier with the guitar.


----------



## landmvrks

I'm considering a KM-7 MK-III Signature Artist atm. Can pick it up for $1000. Also looking at a C-7 SLS Elite 7 or an Ibanez RGR752AHBF for around the same price. Not sure what to do... any thoughts? Going to be used mainly for metalcore/djent style music.


----------



## Hoss632

landmvrks said:


> I'm considering a KM-7 MK-III Signature Artist atm. Can pick it up for $1000. Also looking at a C-7 SLS Elite 7 or an Ibanez RGR752AHBF for around the same price. Not sure what to do... any thoughts? Going to be used mainly for metalcore/djent style music.


The 2 schecters definitely blow the ibanez out of the water IMO. I'm not a fan of the fusion edge pick ups at all. Probably the worst sounding dimarzio's to me. Between the other 2 models I'd say if you are able to get your hands on a km7 artist for 1000 that's the way to go. The Merrow fishman pick ups to me at least are a much more versatile set than the moderns found in the sls.


----------



## landmvrks

Hoss632 said:


> The 2 schecters definitely blow the ibanez out of the water IMO. I'm not a fan of the fusion edge pick ups at all. Probably the worst sounding dimarzio's to me. Between the other 2 models I'd say if you are able to get your hands on a km7 artist for 1000 that's the way to go. The Merrow fishman pick ups to me at least are a much more versatile set than the moderns found in the sls.



Any other reason besides the pickups? Honestly I'll probably swap them out for BKP Impulses anyway no matter what model I go with.


----------



## Alexlopez

landmvrks said:


> Any other reason besides the pickups? Honestly I'll probably swap them out for BKP Impulses anyway no matter what model I go with.


Either if your choices are good, specially given the pickups aren’t your biggest concern.
When it’s time to sell, prestige guitars I’ve managed to sell much faster than the artist KM7s I’ve owned. 
fit and finish is usually a lot ñ better on the prestige stuff too.


----------



## Hoss632

landmvrks said:


> Any other reason besides the pickups? Honestly I'll probably swap them out for BKP Impulses anyway no matter what model I go with.


Some of it is also me being more familiar with playing Schecter stuff, so I'm use to the neck profiles. Plus the versatility on the Merrow model with the 3 voicings was something I was thinking of as well. I have very little experience playing Ibanez, though I REALLY would like to try a couple of their instruments, especially an RGA model. If you are swapping pick ups then it would be a toss up and I would say go with whichever one you vibe the best with.


----------



## landmvrks

Hoss632 said:


> Some of it is also me being more familiar with playing Schecter stuff, so I'm use to the neck profiles. Plus the versatility on the Merrow model with the 3 voicings was something I was thinking of as well. I have very little experience playing Ibanez, though I REALLY would like to try a couple of their instruments, especially an RGA model. If you are swapping pick ups then it would be a toss up and I would say go with whichever one you vibe the best with.



I ended up with the Ibanez Prestige for $700. At the end of the day I'll have an Ibanez Prestige with BKP Impulses (once they arrive) for just over $1000, seems like a steal and I shouldn't have any issues reselling for what I paid. The neck feels and plays so damn nice.


----------



## Hoss632

landmvrks said:


> I ended up with the Ibanez Prestige for $700. At the end of the day I'll have an Ibanez Prestige with BKP Impulses (once they arrive) for just over $1000, seems like a steal and I shouldn't have any issues reselling for what I paid. The neck feels and plays so damn nice.


Yeah I would say that is one hell of a deal. Enjoy it for sure.


----------



## Zado

I'll leave this here


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


> I'll leave this here


Someone needs to charge their phone.


----------



## Vegetta

Like the green a lot but not enough to put up with a floyd and sustainiac


----------



## Frostbite

Zado said:


> I'll leave this here


 If they ever release that in the lambo blue I'll buy it the second I literally can


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zado said:


> I'll leave this here



Ergos of the mk3. Config of the mk1? You're welcome schecter.


----------



## Zado

HSS config would be titties btw


----------



## jco5055

If they make a USA version of that ( 7 strings and Floyd) I'll at least need to try it out at Guitar Center or someplace.


----------



## Vegetta

Zado said:


> HSS config would be titties btw



Or H - S


----------



## Vegetta

I have a question... Would the Schecter Custom shop let you do a customized version of a Merrow? 
I want a 26.5" or 27" scale 6 string artist in seafoam green.


----------



## Vyn

Vegetta said:


> I have a question... Would the Schecter Custom shop let you do a customized version of a Merrow?
> I want a 26.5" or 27" scale 6 string artist in seafoam green.



They probably would. You would be waiting for it, and most definitely PAYING for it... Can't imagine that would be a cheap job.


----------



## Vegetta

Vyn said:


> They probably would. You would be waiting for it, and most definitely PAYING for it... Can't imagine that would be a cheap job.



Probably right on both counts


----------



## Seabeast2000

Vegetta said:


> Probably right on both counts



It doesn't seem like it would be as its just a small variation on an existing model but maybe it would be a Masterworks or whatever build and default to $$$$ tier.


----------



## Wucan

Has anyone tried to setup a KM7 like an 8-string without the high E? Lowest string tuned to F#.


----------



## Vyn

Wucan said:


> Has anyone tried to setup a KM7 like an 8-string without the high E? Lowest string tuned to F#.



Keith has - Nightmarer play in F and F# standard, I believe Keith was using a custom gauge .076 EB Cobalt for the F/F#.


----------



## Wucan

Vyn said:


> Keith has - Nightmarer play in F and F# standard, I believe Keith was using a custom gauge .076 EB Cobalt for the F/F#.


Interesting. 

I ended up ordering a 10-74 set because I got worried a .80 would be trouble for the tuner. Hopefully it won't be too floppy for a low F#...


----------



## NosralTserrof

I run my mk1 anywhere from drop G to drop F, when I ran it more in F I used an .80 on the low end.


----------



## Wucan

NosralTserrof said:


> I run my mk1 anywhere from drop G to drop F, when I ran it more in F I used an .80 on the low end.



I should've gotten the .80... just strung the KM7 with .74 at the 7th string and even in F# it's pretty floppy. If I drop it to E it's Rattletown.


----------



## jephjacques

You definitely have to adjust your playing technique and use a lighter touch when you're tuning a 26.5" guitar that low. Raising the action and adding more neck relief helps a lot too. I generally keep my 27" 8 strings tuned to drop E with a considerably higher action on the bass strings than my higher tuned instruments and they work great with .74s or .80s.


----------



## possumkiller

Wucan said:


> I should've gotten the .80... just strung the KM7 with .74 at the 7th string and even in F# it's pretty floppy. If I drop it to E it's Rattletown.


80 isn't going to do anything but sound duller. If you want to tune that low and have similar tension to the next higher strings, you need more scale length not a fatter string. Otherwise you just have to adapt to a floppy low string with the rest of the strings tighter.


----------



## I play music

Wucan said:


> Has anyone tried to setup a KM7 like an 8-string without the high E? Lowest string tuned to F#.


It has a "compensated" nut for standard tuning with normal strings. With a wound third I guess that would be bad for your intonation. 


possumkiller said:


> 80 isn't going to do anything but sound duller. If you want to tune that low and have similar tension to the next higher strings, you need more scale length not a fatter string. Otherwise you just have to adapt to a floppy low string with the rest of the strings tighter.


And yeah personally I also think that scale length is way too short


----------



## Gnarcade

Not sure if anyone is looking for a KM6 with the Predator inlays, but thought I'd share just in case: MF has a Stupid Deal of the Hour today at $469: https://www.musiciansfriend.com/gui...-iii-standard-electric-guitar/l74326000001000


----------



## Vegetta

Gnarcade said:


> Not sure if anyone is looking for a KM6 with the Predator inlays, but thought I'd share just in case: MF has a Stupid Deal of the Hour today at $469: https://www.musiciansfriend.com/gui...-iii-standard-electric-guitar/l74326000001000



Shit I missed that. I would have bought that and thrown in a set of Fishmans and upgraded the bridge to the ibby HM


----------



## rawrxd

Noticed a new Keith Merrow sig from the USA shop is done in a bolt-on configuration. Wonder why he changed from all the neck thru’s


----------



## NoodleFace

I thought he was doing bolt-on for USA stuff before too


----------



## rawrxd

Ah ok I wasn’t aware


----------



## Thomas Mims

rawrxd said:


> Noticed a new Keith Merrow sig from the USA shop is done in a bolt-on configuration. Wonder why he changed from all the neck thru’s


Where’d you see this?


----------



## MrWulf

The USA stuff has a bolt on version and a neck thru version. At least that was how the USA Mk3 was.


----------



## Mattykoda

The six string standard model is on sale again for $479. Ended up getting one to try out plus I haven't had a NGD in over a year. 
https://www.musiciansfriend.com/gui...itar/l74326000001000?rNtt=schecter km&index=5


----------



## Estilo

Is there anything on the Standard 6 string model that makes it worth buying? Bolt-on, nickel frets, 25.5" scale, in-house pickups? Apart from the naming convention there's nothing that it shares with the other Merrow models.


----------



## mbardu

Estilo said:


> Is there anything on the Standard 6 string model that makes it worth buying? Bolt-on, nickel frets, 25.5" scale, in-house pickups? Apart from the naming convention there's nothing that it shares with the other Merrow models.



Nah as far as I can tell, they're pretty basic guitars, and even 479$ is not that much of a deal on them.
Those are not even in-house pickups (actual Schecter pickups are among the very best), but instead look like cheap generic OEMs.


----------



## Estilo

@mbardu Interesting, which particular Schecter pickups should we look out for? I've yet to come across Schecter's pickups. Come to think of it even most of their more affordable stuff at US$350-500 come with EMGs or SDs.


----------



## mbardu

Estilo said:


> @mbardu Interesting, which particular Schecter pickups should we look out for? I've yet to come across Schecter's pickups. Come to think of it even most of their more affordable stuff at US$350-500 come with EMGs or SDs.



Pasadena for an all arounder. SuperRock for something a bit gnarlier. SuperCharger for something a bit more metal.

I have not played all schecter custom pickups, but I have not played a bad one. Much like the Anderson H pickups. For comparison I've definitely played BKPs i didn't like. Would definitely pick the "average" Schecter set over the average SD or EMG for sure.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Estilo said:


> @mbardu Interesting, which particular Schecter pickups should we look out for? I've yet to come across Schecter's pickups. Come to think of it even most of their more affordable stuff at US$350-500 come with EMGs or SDs.


Their Apocalypse pickups are verrrrrry good.


----------



## mbardu

KnightBrolaire said:


> Their Apocalypse pickups are verrrrrry good.



Forgot about those, but also yes.


----------



## Thomas Mims

Estilo said:


> Is there anything on the Standard 6 string model that makes it worth buying? Bolt-on, nickel frets, 25.5" scale, in-house pickups? Apart from the naming convention there's nothing that it shares with the other Merrow models.


Hey man I own both the artist and the standard I actually enjoy the standard so much that I’m selling the artist. The thing that makes the standard so good is just quality build. The swamp ash drives the price up but it really is a good piece of wood. The Schecter pickups are voiced by Keith himself and can confirm because I asked him on twitch live they sound really good he has a video called “Coven of Hags” where you can hear it in a mix. The lack of a tone knob makes it brighter with more clarity than if you were to have one of course. The biggest thing that should have been included IMO are locking tuners. Overall I used it as a great opportunity for modding as all the KMs are just barebones work horse guitars. They feel inspiring and btw the Bolt on is IMO more comfortable to me as the artist has no heel whatsoever and for me that feels weird but of course that’s preference. I’ll link a picture of it will let me


----------



## Thomas Mims

mbardu said:


> Nah as far as I can tell, they're pretty basic guitars, and even 479$ is not that much of a deal on them.
> Those are not even in-house pickups (actual Schecter pickups are among the very best), but instead look like cheap generic OEMs.


https://ibb.co/ysHwPHV
https://ibb.co/h1KKCCg

the silver one I modded to have a “chrome theme” on accident just because only chrome parts were available for cheap on reverb but it worked out to be kinda cool


----------



## Jumpback

Loving my KM Hybrid with the Fishman's , cuts right through a mix way better than my EMG Hallraiser


----------



## Jumpback

Might be the wrong spot to ask, but Im new here and throwing it out there, Is it plug and play to install the Universal battery pack for my KM Hybrid Fishman guitar, Ive searched but getting no answers Thanks


----------



## Electric Wizard

Jumpback said:


> Might be the wrong spot to ask, but Im new here and throwing it out there, Is it plug and play to install the Universal battery pack for my KM Hybrid Fishman guitar, Ive searched but getting no answers Thanks


No, you'd have to solder one of the connectors that comes with it. If it would even fit in there that is, it didn't on the earlier KMs.


----------



## Jumpback

Oh crap ok good to know, thanks boss.


----------



## GustavoGP

Jumpback said:


> Might be the wrong spot to ask, but Im new here and throwing it out there, Is it plug and play to install the Universal battery pack for my KM Hybrid Fishman guitar, Ive searched but getting no answers Thanks


I installed the rechargeable battery in my KM-II but i had to make some mods, the push/pull was replaced for a traditional one (smaller) to give space to the circuit board, installed a mini switch to access all three voices (previously there was only access to 2, so it was improved ) and placed the rechargeable battery in the space of the traditional one, but removing the plastic cover/box, otherwise, it wouldn't have fit. I plan to have a custom plastic cover made for the battery compartment.


----------



## Thomas Mims

GustavoGP said:


> I installed the rechargeable battery in my KM-II but i had to make some mods, the push/pull was replaced for a traditional one (smaller) to give space to the circuit board, installed a mini switch to access all three voices (previously there was only access to 2, so it was improved ) and placed the rechargeable battery in the space of the traditional one, but removing the plastic cover/box, otherwise, it wouldn't have fit. I plan to have a custom plastic cover made for the battery compartment.
> View attachment 94217
> View attachment 94218
> View attachment 94219


Hell yeah man doing work


----------



## Calibix

KnightBrolaire said:


> Their Apocalypse pickups are verrrrrry good.



I have a C-7 Apocalypse for sale on Reverb atm. Every time I pull it out of the closet to make sure it still works, it blows me away how a guitar marketed for extreme metal could play a Phish set if you wanted. And I'm not even good so I'd be curious to see what an advanced guitar player and their shenanigans could do.

Been waffling hard whether I really want to sell it. I prefer my Evertune and Floyd, but damn it does sound good.


----------



## danbox

Calibix said:


> I have a C-7 Apocalypse for sale on Reverb atm. Every time I pull it out of the closet to make sure it still works, it blows me away how a guitar marketed for extreme metal could play a Phish set if you wanted. And I'm not even good so I'd be curious to see what an advanced guitar player and their shenanigans could do.
> 
> Been waffling hard whether I really want to sell it. I prefer my Evertune and Floyd, but damn it does sound good.



Don’t see many people playing the apocalypses - I always wonder how the wood looks in person. Sometimes it looks almost green/yellow, sometimes just gray, could be the lighting in pictures


----------



## Calibix

danbox said:


> Don’t see many people playing the apocalypses - I always wonder how the wood looks in person. Sometimes it looks almost green/yellow, sometimes just gray, could be the lighting in pictures


I know what you mean. Mine is quite green, not grey like the stock photo's on Schecter's site. I've seen a fair amount of variation on the one's I've seen on Reverb as well. The grain and the orangish spots do look good though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

danbox said:


> Don’t see many people playing the apocalypses - I always wonder how the wood looks in person. Sometimes it looks almost green/yellow, sometimes just gray, could be the lighting in pictures


Most I've seen in person lean predominantly grey


----------



## Jumpback

Might try this mod on my KM Hybrid, thanks for the Pic's


----------



## Flick

https://www.americanmusical.com/sch...ng-hybrid-electric-guitar/p/SCE-KM7FRSMKII-LG

It’s back with some upgrades!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Must resist....


----------



## Albake21

Flick said:


> https://www.americanmusical.com/sch...ng-hybrid-electric-guitar/p/SCE-KM7FRSMKII-LG
> 
> It’s back with some upgrades!


I want this so damn badly, but I don't have the money right now. I'll try to wait it out for a used one to pop up eventually.


----------



## sleewell

Albake21 said:


> I want this so damn badly, but I don't have the money right now. I'll try to wait it out for a used one to pop up eventually.




same. looks amazing. i have the older blue one and love it. sounds like we will be competing to find a used one down the road!!!


----------



## Vegetta

I don't need another 7 right now but man that looks great.

I keep hoping he does a baritone 6 at some point but doubt it will ever happen


----------



## Masoo2

Vegetta said:


> I don't need another 7 right now but man that looks great.
> 
> I keep hoping he does a baritone 6 at some point but doubt it will ever happen


If his stuff with Nightmarer keeps on going I'm hoping we'll see a 28+ inch version, whether 6 or 7, as their tunings are F and lower iirc

His old Strictly 7 was 27.5, same with Ola's, but I know he was generally more of a 26-26.5 kind of guy. His BRJs were like 26.2, no?


----------



## Vegetta

Yeah i would kill for a 27 or 28.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

sleewell said:


> same. looks amazing. i have the older blue one and love it. sounds like we will be competing to find a used one down the road!!!


I've been looking for a used blue one since it came out! How is it holding up?


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Masoo2 said:


> If his stuff with Nightmarer keeps on going I'm hoping we'll see a 28+ inch version, whether 6 or 7, as their tunings are F and lower iirc
> 
> His old Strictly 7 was 27.5, same with Ola's, but I know he was generally more of a 26-26.5 kind of guy. His BRJs were like 26.2, no?


drumcityguitarland had an 8 string KM1 prototype for sale that was 28"? It was up for a while but don't know where it's gone or if there was more than one.


----------



## sleewell

CovertSovietBear said:


> I've been looking for a used blue one since it came out! How is it holding up?




So far so good. Love the floyd and sustainiac combo. Will be interesting to hear the Fishman in this one tho. Seems like a very well made guitar.


----------



## Iis

i just got my KM7 mark 1 TWS, i love everything about this guitar!!!

here my clip using it covering Periphery - MAKE TOTAL DESTROY


----------



## MrWulf

If only they have a Mk3 hybrid but with the transparent white finish of Mk1....


----------



## GustavoGP

MrWulf said:


> If only they have a Mk3 hybrid but with the transparent white finish of Mk1....


MK2 & MK3 in trans white look AMAZING, here some prototypes pics:


----------



## RobDobble6S7

CovertSovietBear said:


> drumcityguitarland had an 8 string KM1 prototype for sale that was 28"? It was up for a while but don't know where it's gone or if there was more than one.


Any pics of it? A google search produced 0 results for me


----------



## MrWulf

GustavoGP said:


> MK2 & MK3 in trans white look AMAZING, here some prototypes pics:
> View attachment 100233
> View attachment 100234



fuck is it still on sale goddamn


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This thread was started on October 19th, 2013. The introduction of the KM7.

The KM series is going to be 10 years old in under 2 years

What the fuck.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This thread was started on October 19th, 2013. The introduction of the KM7.
> 
> The KM series is going to be 10 years old in under 2 years
> 
> What the fuck.


It feels like 20


----------



## ArtDecade

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This thread was started on October 19th, 2013. The introduction of the KM7.
> 
> The KM series is going to be 10 years old in under 2 years
> 
> What the fuck.



And the strange thing is that no one has heard from Merrow in like... 9 years.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

ArtDecade said:


> And the strange thing is that no one has heard from Merrow in like... 9 years.


I'm on his discord server, but yeah, his youtube has been basically inactive for a few months now. He's fairly active on his discord server but he just kinda fucks around lol, I have 0 clue what he's been up to


----------



## ArtDecade

RobDobble6S7 said:


> I'm on his discord server, but yeah, his youtube has been basically inactive for a few months now. He's fairly active on his discord server but he just kinda fucks around lol, I have 0 clue what he's been up to



Merrow seems to go radio-silent a lot and that is okay if it suits him. That said, you have to put a lot of work into trying to follow him if you are fan and I imagine that Schecter would prefer that he have a more consistent presence.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

RobDobble6S7 said:


> I'm on his discord server, but yeah, his youtube has been basically inactive for a few months now. He's fairly active on his discord server but he just kinda fucks around lol, I have 0 clue what he's been up to





ArtDecade said:


> Merrow seems to go radio-silent a lot and that is okay if it suits him. That said, you have to put a lot of work into trying to follow him if you are fan and I imagine that Schecter would prefer that he have a more consistent presence.



Apparently he stopped the YT thing because he wasn't getting much traffic. Which... would pretty much happen if you have constant bouts of radio silence then drop videos out the blue. 

But he's working on another solo album at the moment. 

I'm guessing the KM series is a good enough seller regardless, though.


----------



## ArtDecade

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm guessing the KM series is a good enough seller regardless, though.



My guess is that it is the looks and the feature set more than _Merrow_ at this point.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Any pics of it? A google search produced 0 results for me


DCGL had more pics but the link has been down since they sold it. There were other pictures of it hanging on a wall with other Schecter models but Google doesn't produce anything but I know it's out there somewhere.
Funny enough someone made a thread about it, spec'd with Invaders: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/schecter-km-8-proto-at-dcgl.323212/


----------



## CovertSovietBear

ArtDecade said:


> My guess is that it is the looks and the feature set more than _Merrow_ at this point.


Spec'd out for the masses with a well designed layout


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ArtDecade said:


> My guess is that it is the looks and the feature set more than _Merrow_ at this point.



I know, that's why it's such a good seller. 



CovertSovietBear said:


> DCGL had more pics but the link has been down since they sold it. There were other pictures of it hanging on a wall with other Schecter models but Google doesn't produce anything but I know it's out there somewhere.
> Funny enough someone made a thread about it, spec'd with Invaders: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/schecter-km-8-proto-at-dcgl.323212/



Still a shame the KM8 and baritone KM6 never became a thing.


----------



## Vegetta

I would kill for a baritone KM6


----------



## ArtDecade

Vegetta said:


> I would kill for a baritone KM6



Seems a little harsh.


----------



## Vegetta

ArtDecade said:


> Seems a little harsh.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Vegetta said:


> I would kill for a baritone KM6



Yeah, I remember when he was actually debating on making 26.5'' the default scale length, but it never came to be


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ArtDecade said:


> Seems a little harsh.



Baritones do sound pretty harsh, it's why you need to use fatter sounding pickups


----------



## ArtDecade

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Baritones do sound pretty harsh, it's why you need to use fatter sounding pickups



I meant the murder, but I appreciate your style.


----------



## CloudAC

I’m strongly considering getting one of the Schecter KM7 MKIII models soon. I love the aesthetic of the Crimson Blue Artist, but I’ve also found a White Hybrid for a good (new) price. So I wanted to ask any owners of either model their thoughts and also ask whether they think the Artist is worth the extra cash?

The Hybrid is £1200 and the Artist is £1600, so a £400 difference which equates to roughly $500. I assume craftsmanship will be the same between models since they come from the same factory, and it all boils down to parts like the pu’s, bridge, finish/materials and tuners? I’m really struggling to decide between the two lol.


----------



## MrWulf

The Hybrid's PU is single voiced with no switch to change up the voicing like the Artist. The Hybrid finish is gloss with matte neck, while the Artist is full on matte. Artist is ash wings, multiply neck and ebony fingerboard while Hybrid is mahogany wings, maple neck and maple/ebony board. If you want to save some money, white hybrid definitely. If you want the full on KM7 mk3 experience, the Artist is way to go. That being said my Artist is one of the best guitar in my stable (and my stable is full of "best" guitar).


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I saw on Facebook the Fishman Keith Merrow picks are being discontinued so maybe a KM4 is coming by NAMM or they are also going out of production.


----------



## MrWulf

Probably back to Nazgul/Sentient or Black Winter tbh


----------



## Vegetta

Lorcan Ward said:


> I saw on Facebook the Fishman Keith Merrow picks are being discontinued so maybe a KM4 is coming by NAMM or they are also going out of production.



Yeah he isnt using the Fishaman pups any more - for whatever reason. I like them pretty well tho but I do prefer the simplicity of passive pickups. His neck pickup was just a regular Classic. I am wondering if fishman is going re-releases these under a different name. 

I would like to see a Mark IV maybe with a bolt on and a baritone 6. An 8 string wouldn't surprise me...


----------



## NoodleFace

He's always been the type of guy to me that is searching for the next greatest thing in tone, so I wouldn't be surprised if he went in a different direction. 

I do wonder though with him constantly deleting social media and YouTube videos if he's going to be... Not relevant anymore to newer guitarists. I mean most of us knew him from pillars of creation, but I haven't seen him do ANYTHING in over a year. I know he posts about his depression a lot, so I feel for him. I hope he starts pumping stuff out again too because I think he's a great guitarist.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think one of the Fishman guys claims he's still a Fishman artist, so i'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## secretpizza

I loved my USA KM-7 Mk III, but the Merrow Fishmans didn’t really do it for me. The “low output” voice was just not really useable on the bridge pickup, and the voice 3 single coil didn’t have much going on either. I would have much preferred a voice 3 that gives you the in-between strat tones/inner coils tone that the Abasi and Reyes pickups give. And I’ll say again for the record - the Reyes pickups are the best pickups Fishman makes, full stop.


----------



## CanserDYI

Super glad the fishman trend is dying off. They're not bad at all, but jeez Im freaking tired of them.


----------



## asopala

CanserDYI said:


> Super glad the fishman trend is dying off. They're not bad at all, but jeez Im freaking tired of them.



Honestly, they have their uses. They're like any other tool. I mean, people used to love EMGs, then hate them, then go back to them. Anytime there's something new in the world of pickups. Bareknuckle went through the same cycle.

Sidenote: which of the fishman pickups has the best single-coil voice 3? New guitar has Moderns on it, but I like having a single-coil tone to use.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Merrow is definitely working on and is close to finishing a new solo album. Sounds like this time it'll have vocals and be extremely dark, musically and lyrically


----------



## CanserDYI

asopala said:


> Honestly, they have their uses. They're like any other tool. I mean, people used to love EMGs, then hate them, then go back to them. Anytime there's something new in the world of pickups. Bareknuckle went through the same cycle.
> 
> Sidenote: which of the fishman pickups has the best single-coil voice 3? New guitar has Moderns on it, but I like having a single-coil tone to use.


Oh no I'm not shitting on Fishman at all, I actually really dig a few of them. I'm just sick of everyone acting like they are this end all be all of pickups and throwing them in literally every production guitar there is. I can easily say the same for EMG and BKP's.


----------



## CloudAC

I just bit the bullet on a KM7 Hybrid Snowblind. For £230 less than MSRP! I didn't get to try it out (thanks covid) before purchase, so its a wait on see on the QC side of things. Hopeful I wont regret not going for the Artist, but since the Hybrid ended up being almost £600 less than the Artist it kind of felt like a no brainer to be honest. Should be here in 1 week.


----------



## GustavoGP

Is the KM Standard line being discontinued? Practically every store shows the ad *"Sorry! This item is no longer available."
*
Just when i wanted to buy a stealth grey KM6 MKIII to complete my KM collection (have a MK1 and MK2)..... and those were on sale at guitarcenter for 499 like a year ago. Fuck


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

GustavoGP said:


> Is the KM Standard line being discontinued? Practically every store shows the ad *"Sorry! This item is no longer available."
> *
> Just when i wanted to buy a stealth grey KM6 MKIII to complete my KM collection (have a MK1 and MK2)..... and those were on sale at guitarcenter for 499 like a year ago. Fuck



https://www.schecterguitars.com/vault/keith-merrow-km-7-mk-iii-standard-toxic-stealth-grey-detail
The KM7 is in the vault. The KM6 isn't, but I guess it's on it's way there


----------



## Schweick

It would be something if Merrow/Schecter decided to offer the M6 or M7 with an extened scale like a 28"+. Couldn't really rationalize not buying one with spec'd out like that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Schweick said:


> I would be something if Merrow/Schecter decided to offer the M6 or M7 with an extened scale like a 28"+. Couldn't really rationalize not buying one with spec'd out like that.



I've been wanting a 28+ 7-string for awhile now.  But given how the KM8 and baritone KM6 didn't pan out, I doubt it'll happen.


----------



## Schweick

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've been wanting a 28+ 7-string for awhile now.  But given how the KM8 and baritone KM6 didn't pan out, I doubt it'll happen.


Well the Fishmans are apparently out, so what would make the next inevitable iteration of the line financially viable for them? I mean there're only so many ways to "jazz" up a super Strat anyways.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Schweick said:


> Well the Fishmans are apparently out



Keith said that but apparently one of the Fishman guys shot that down. They're still on the website, even after updating it with the new Matt Heafy set.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nevermind, they're finally gone from the website and Keith was removed from Fishman's artist roster. 

https://www.fishman.com/?post_type=portfolio&p=31589

I think he's trying out Lundgren pickups now. Curious to see if they refresh his sig line with Lundgrens if he goes that route.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Wow!!!! So it was not a joke like it was believed earlier.


----------



## possumkiller

Idk man. First it was digital computer amps. Now digital computer pickups. Why not just go play guitar hero on the play station and be done with it...


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

No offense @possumkiller, but Fishman Fluences ain't digital pickups, no modeling of any kind, just good ol' electromagnetism generating an analog signal.


----------



## Seabeast2000

My KM OEM Fishman will not be missed. Wise choice Keith.


----------



## Albake21

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> No offense @possumkiller, but Fishman Fluences ain't digital pickups, no modeling of any kind, just good ol' electromagnetism generating an analog signal.


Aren't they plugged into a computer where Fishman programs these pickups? If so, I'd pretty much call them digital at that point. I remember reading back that's how the signature pickups are made. They sit down with the artist and basically just EQ it on a computer in real time.


----------



## jephjacques

Glad he's ditching Fishman, I think regular Moderns sound pretty good but I didn't jive with his signature set at all. It's the only reason I sold my USA Merrow 7.


----------



## MrWulf

possumkiller said:


> Idk man. First it was digital computer amps. Now digital computer pickups. Why not just go play guitar hero on the play station and be done with it...



Does it really matter if get the job done? Only musicians are fuzzy about miniscule details that ultimately doesnt matter at all.



Albake21 said:


> Aren't they plugged into a computer where Fishman programs these pickups? If so, I'd pretty much call them digital at that point. I remember reading back that's how the signature pickups are made. They sit down with the artist and basically just EQ it on a computer in real time.



And? I'd say thats a great advantage of Fishman. Even so saying they are digital is ignorant since Fishman still made magnets and such with their pickups, not like it is a pickup made with transitors and a mini CPU in the middle of it? 

With traditional pickups you basically prototype the pickups to the point where you have to settle on one eventually and even then it might not even what you want due to how imprecise the whole process is. But with Fishman you can dial in the exact EQ curve you want with the pickups and the production process will make sure that every pickups will sounds the same no matter what.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> Idk man. First it was digital computer amps. Now digital computer pickups. Why not just go play guitar hero on the play station and be done with it...



There's a high chance this is a troll post

But if it isn't


----------



## I play music

MrWulf said:


> Does it really matter if get the job done? Only musicians are fuzzy about miniscule details that ultimately doesnt matter at all.
> 
> 
> 
> And? I'd say thats a great advantage of Fishman. Even so saying they are digital is ignorant since Fishman still made magnets and such with their pickups, not like it is a pickup made with transitors and a mini CPU in the middle of it?
> 
> With traditional pickups you basically prototype the pickups to the point where you have to settle on one eventually and even then it might not even what you want due to how imprecise the whole process is. But with Fishman you can dial in the exact EQ curve you want with the pickups and the production process will make sure that every pickups will sounds the same no matter what.


that would be cool if they'd give us an app to program the eq curve but then they couldn't sell 100 different sig models ...


----------



## Schweick

At this point, I'm kind of wondering what's the point of Schecter keeping the KM line even going. Not knocking the guitars themselves, but it sort of seems that Schecter's, more or less, already got a super Strat for just about every autistic taste as is. In fact, Schecter kind of reminds me of Agile at the moment, in that they've sort of flooded the new market with what were once considered niche guitars so that it's cheaper and easier now just to buy a used one.


----------



## MrWulf

I play music said:


> that would be cool if they'd give us an app to program the eq curve but then they couldn't sell 100 different sig models ...



Yes because guitarists will definitely trying to program the EQ curve to themselves rather than just trying to replicate some EQ curve from other pickup instead. Nevermind how the whole production process isnt just an easy "programming the eq curve and done". 

Seriously why are y'all guitarists so dumb?


----------



## MrWulf

Schweick said:


> At this point, I'm kind of wondering what's the point of Schecter keeping the KM line even going. Not knocking the guitars themselves, but it sort of seems that Schecter's, more or less, already got a super Strat for just about every autistic taste as is. In fact, Schecter kind of reminds me of Agile at the moment, in that they've sort of flooded the new market with what were once considered niche guitars so that it's cheaper and easier now just to buy a used one.



Uh......because it sells well? Why is this even a question


----------



## Schweick

MrWulf said:


> Uh......because it sells well? Why is this even a question


Seeing as how I bought mine used, I should think the question is more than releveant.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Schweick said:


> Seeing as how I bought mine used, I should think the question is more than releveant.



I mean you can say that about any piece of gear in existence?


----------



## Schweick

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean you can say that about any piece of gear in existence?


Sure... But some items are simply more plentiful and, as a result, cheaper than others.


----------



## MrWulf

Schweick said:


> Seeing as how I bought mine used, I should think the question is more than releveant.



How is that relevant? Schecter doesnt get a cut of used market, so as long as the series sells well brand new for them why would they care about how many are being resale or trade in the used market? Not like MIK Schecter are currently commanding good used sale price either, when avg resale are around 1k which is already a steep 30 to 40% from MRSP. The KM7 series has been sell good enough for Schecter to introduce a lower tier version too. So clearly it sells well enough where a. Schecter makes good money and b. Lots of ppl cycle it thru the used market. 

So why would they want to discontinue such cash cows? It is in its 4th iterations already and it still sell well


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Schweick said:


> At this point, I'm kind of wondering what's the point of Schecter keeping the KM line even going. Not knocking the guitars themselves, but it sort of seems that Schecter's, more or less, already got a super Strat for just about every autistic taste as is. In fact, Schecter kind of reminds me of Agile at the moment, in that they've sort of flooded the new market with what were once considered niche guitars so that it's cheaper and easier now just to buy a used one.



This is a weird take. The KM mk III body shape is distinctly different from the rest of their guitars. Are you gonna complain about Fender "flooding the market" with strats next? Are you arguing that better availability of "niche" guitars is a bad thing? And why call people's tastes autistic?

EDIT: I'm back because this bothered me


Schweick said:


> Seeing as how I bought mine used, I should think the question is more than releveant.



You cannot seriously be arguing that, because you bought a used guitar, a company should stop making that guitar. Alright boys, Schweick got his guitar now so pack 'em up we're all done!


----------



## MrWulf

The problem is...your logic is faulty because its not like the used market was/are flooded with KM7? The Km7 mk2 sold pretty fucking well and there's still some B stock on the market. Km7 mk3 has some bump on the road with the initial batch but it also has sold very well to the point of a lot of retailers being out of stock. Even the hybrid version also is out of stock at a lot of places. Blame it on the Covid if you will, but clearly people like their KM7 enough that they are willing to pay for it and not part with it right away, so Schecter has gotten a formula that works very well with the series that a. make people want to buy it and b. make people want to keep it. 

Or should I dumb it down for you for a clearer understanding?


----------



## Zado

Schweick said:


> At this point, I'm kind of wondering what's the point of Schecter keeping the KM line even going.


They should expand the line instead, if they used that body shape for a bolt on crackled finish HS superstrat with FR I'd get one in a sec man.


----------



## Schweick

Zado said:


> They should expand the line instead, if they used that body shape for a bolt on crackled finish HS superstrat with FR I'd get one in a sec man.


If they spec'd one of those out as a bass VI I'd buy one in a second.


----------



## Andromalia

The used market is irrelevant. Companies other than Schecter have made TONS more guitars than Schecter and still sell more guitars than Schecter. If having a lot of used options was detrimental to sales, Ibanez would have gone under a log time ago.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Companies don't give a fuck about the used market. Never have, never will. It's far too fickle to count on, and doing so is bad business.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I'm curious if anyone can help me out who has a km7 mkII. I just grabbed one on reverb and I'm wondering if I will need a larger case than the 'typical generic' guitar case from Yorkville Co.

If anyone is able, can you measure the length of the guitar from body to tip of headstock?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Koldunya

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I'm curious if anyone can help me out who has a km7 mkII. I just grabbed one on reverb and I'm wondering if I will need a larger case than the 'typical generic' guitar case from Yorkville Co.
> 
> If anyone is able, can you measure the length of the guitar from body to tip of headstock?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Caveat: I don't own this guitar. However, I have a 27" SC-607 and SIX28 and a generic Road Runner case. Both fit in this case, albeit the Ibanez (SIX28) just barely. The tip of the headstock touches the liner/padding (it has a bigger than standard headstock, too, I think). ESP themselves specify their MH XL case for the 607, and that's the case it ships with. Schecter specifies their usual "C" case for the km7 mkII, but for all I know it could be slightly longer than normal to accommodate all their scale lengths in one case.

Hope this helps at least a little, and if not, that someone with a km7 and generic case chimes in.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Koldunya said:


> Caveat: I don't own this guitar. However, I have a 27" SC-607 and SIX28 and a generic Road Runner case. Both fit in this case, albeit the Ibanez (SIX28) just barely. The tip of the headstock touches the liner/padding (it has a bigger than standard headstock, too, I think). ESP themselves specify their MH XL case for the 607, and that's the case it ships with. Schecter specifies their usual "C" case for the km7 mkII, but for all I know it could be slightly longer than normal to accommodate all their scale lengths in one case.
> 
> Hope this helps at least a little, and if not, that someone with a km7 and generic case chimes in.



Thanks. It definitely helps a bit!

My hard case is 39.50 inches while I think the roadrunner is 40.5". So the km7 mk2 may fit but its gonna be iffy


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

come on SS.org I know there are some km7 mkII owners around here lol

anyone able to measure the entire length of the guitar from top to bottom?


----------



## JimF

AkiraSpectrum said:


> come on SS.org I know there are some km7 mkII owners around here lol
> 
> anyone able to measure the entire length of the guitar from top to bottom?



I don't have the guitar, but I do have a lunchbreak and a calculator.
I could be wrong, but hopefully this should help:
I copied a pic of a horizontal KM7 MKII into MS Paint. Luckily the cropped pic was 2000 pixels long, headstock tip to rear strap button. A nice round number to work with.
The scale length on these is 26.5", so the length between the middle of the saddle, and the nut is 1365 pixels. 

1365 / 26.5 = 51.51 
On the pic I used that means 1" = 51.51 pixels.
Knowing that, and the fact the image is 2000 pixels wide and cropped, means that we can work this backwards.
2000 / 51.51 = 38.83" long.

Again, don't take that as gospel, but hoping its a help for you.
Alternatively wait until you have the guitar before you buy a case, or message a seller on Reverb or eBay and pretend to be interested in their instrument, then ask for the measurement, explaining your reasons.


----------



## Vegetta

AkiraSpectrum said:


> come on SS.org I know there are some km7 mkII owners around here lol
> 
> anyone able to measure the entire length of the guitar from top to bottom?


For what its worth my MkIII 7 fits in a normal sized gig bag.

For Comparison:
L-R
2x Cabronita Baritone (27") RG550 (25.5) RG1527 (25.5") KM7 MKIII (26.5")


----------



## Seabeast2000

The MK1 fits a normal hard case, it went fine into my SKB. If this helps.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

JimF said:


> I don't have the guitar, but I do have a lunchbreak and a calculator.
> I could be wrong, but hopefully this should help:
> I copied a pic of a horizontal KM7 MKII into MS Paint. Luckily the cropped pic was 2000 pixels long, headstock tip to rear strap button. A nice round number to work with.
> The scale length on these is 26.5", so the length between the middle of the saddle, and the nut is 1365 pixels.
> 
> 1365 / 26.5 = 51.51
> On the pic I used that means 1" = 51.51 pixels.
> Knowing that, and the fact the image is 2000 pixels wide and cropped, means that we can work this backwards.
> 2000 / 51.51 = 38.83" long.
> 
> Again, don't take that as gospel, but hoping its a help for you.
> Alternatively wait until you have the guitar before you buy a case, or message a seller on Reverb or eBay and pretend to be interested in their instrument, then ask for the measurement, explaining your reasons.



lol that was awesome!
thank you for that!



Vegetta said:


> For what its worth my MkIII 7 fits in a normal sized gig bag.
> 
> For Comparison:
> L-R
> 2x Cabronita Baritone (27") RG550 (25.5) RG1527 (25.5") KM7 MKIII (26.5")



thank you!



Seabeast2000 said:


> The MK1 fits a normal hard case, it went fine into my SKB. If this helps.



Thank you!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

AkiraSpectrum said:


> come on SS.org I know there are some km7 mkII owners around here lol
> 
> anyone able to measure the entire length of the guitar from top to bottom?



You know I DID notice while people still seem to rock either both MK1 or MK3 sig models I never see the MK2 sig models around anymore.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Schweick said:


> No, I get it. You're a little slow on the uptake. No offense in that.
> 
> So let me dumb it down for you. If you make tons of guitars eventually those guitars will end up on the used market. Follow me so far? Good. So... if there're are plenty of used guitars on the market then, unless you have your heart set on a new one, buying used will SAVE you some money. For instance, I only paid like $500 +/- for a used KM7. What's more, when I bought it off of Reverb there were plenty of other similarly priced USED KM7s available.
> 
> See? Now that wasn't so hard, was it, Champ?



Holy fucking condescending prick.


----------



## ArtDecade

Merrow has sold more guitars than albums. He is the Les Paul (the man not the guitar) of metal.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You know I DID notice while people still seem to rock either both MK1 or MK3 sig models I never see the MK2 sig models around anymore.



ha weird!



JimF said:


> I don't have the guitar, but I do have a lunchbreak and a calculator.
> I could be wrong, but hopefully this should help:
> I copied a pic of a horizontal KM7 MKII into MS Paint. Luckily the cropped pic was 2000 pixels long, headstock tip to rear strap button. A nice round number to work with.
> The scale length on these is 26.5", so the length between the middle of the saddle, and the nut is 1365 pixels.
> 
> 1365 / 26.5 = 51.51
> On the pic I used that means 1" = 51.51 pixels.
> Knowing that, and the fact the image is 2000 pixels wide and cropped, means that we can work this backwards.
> 2000 / 51.51 = 38.83" long.
> 
> Again, don't take that as gospel, but hoping its a help for you.
> Alternatively wait until you have the guitar before you buy a case, or message a seller on Reverb or eBay and pretend to be interested in their instrument, then ask for the measurement, explaining your reasons.



a store on Reverb said its roughly 38"
so that is great news as my current HSC should accommodate!

thanks again for your effort and the suggestion!


----------



## CanserDYI

Schweick said:


> No, I get it. You're a little slow on the uptake. No offense in that.
> 
> So let me dumb it down for you. If you make tons of guitars eventually those guitars will end up on the used market. Follow me so far? Good. So... if there're are plenty of used guitars on the market then, unless you have your heart set on a new one, buying used will SAVE you some money. For instance, I only paid like $500 +/- for a used KM7. What's more, when I bought it off of Reverb there were plenty of other similarly priced USED KM7s available.
> 
> See? Now that wasn't so hard, was it, Champ?


Shit take. Try again.


----------



## sleewell

picking up my km-7 after work!!!! the dang email saying it was there went to my spam folder which is odd bc the initial confirmation email went to my regular folder. 

family pic with the blue and green one coming very soon!!!


----------



## sleewell




----------



## CanserDYI

sleewell said:


>


Nice! That turquoise is probably my favorite color ever put on an instrument , like Tiffany Blue kinda, so cool.


----------



## sleewell

thanks!!! yeah its going to be really hard to pick between them. I love that they both have the same color on the back of the neck and headstock, such a cool look imo. blue has been my #1 for a while now so it just feels like home, plus i have never had a guitar stay in tune so well even with all the dumb shit we do on stage. green has this new feeling, slightly pointier design, and has a fishman in the bridge so it will def get some love here for our next few shows.


----------



## Vegetta

Oh those are great colors.


----------



## Albake21

Those both look awesome! One of my favorite KMs so far, crossing my fingers they make more colors with this style. Any differences in neck shape?


----------



## sleewell

me too, a hot pink one would be sex. 

necks feel about the same but i am probably not the best judge quite yet if they are slightly different. i mainly played the green one last night.


----------



## Anquished

sleewell said:


>



These are sick! Personally prefer the blue shape over the green.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

my used km 7 mkII
-just swapped out the nazgul for the pegasus for more versatility.


----------



## Quiet Coil

The MkII is criminally underrated, wish they’d bring that shape back for a non-artist line.


----------



## Electric Wizard

I should have never sold my MkII...


----------



## MrWulf

Dammit guys you are making me wanting to scoop one of the few remaining black pearl MkII....and i already have a natural MkII


----------



## Hoss632

Quiet Coil said:


> The MkII is criminally underrated, wish they’d bring that shape back for a non-artist line.


Isn't the MKII shape essentially what is used on the current updated C1 style guitars like the SLS elite? I've never seen the mkII in person to compare but they look similar.


----------



## MrWulf

The Mk2 shape have the Kiesel bevel that other C1 doesnt have. Also i think the horns are sharper as well.


----------



## Hoss632

MrWulf said:


> The Mk2 shape have the Kiesel bevel that other C1 doesnt have. Also i think the horns are sharper as well.


Ah ok I got it mixed up with the mk1 then.


----------



## Hoss632

Well fuck. If I had 1000 bucks right now I'd jump ALL over this thing. So I guess I'll share for anyone wanting a KM-7 MK3 artist.
https://reverb.com/item/49680410-sc...9.CfO2n-sF3VPxxWPDGXhuXoStqXBFmUIgVDUb4UZJCcs


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Hoss632 said:


> Well fuck. If I had 1000 bucks right now I'd jump ALL over this thing. So I guess I'll share for anyone wanting a KM-7 MK3 artist.
> https://reverb.com/item/49680410-sc...9.CfO2n-sF3VPxxWPDGXhuXoStqXBFmUIgVDUb4UZJCcs


great price!
looks like damage near the neck pickup though?


----------



## Hoss632

AkiraSpectrum said:


> great price!
> looks like damage near the neck pickup though?


Yea I saw that. Not sure of that should make it worth even less. But at 1050 shipped it seems reasonable.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Can confirm the Mk3 hybrid doesn't fit into standard SuperStrat cases, at least not the SKB generic and ibanez RG prestige cases I tried. Had to use the old Coffin Case.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Seabeast2000 said:


> Can confirm the Mk3 hybrid doesn't fit into standard SuperStrat cases, at least not the SKB generic and ibanez RG prestige cases I tried. Had to use the old Coffin Case.



bummer!
my mk II fit into my yorkville deluxe rectangle hsc with 39.5" internal length.


----------



## DeadCell

Has anyone had luck replacing the 3 way switch on an MKII?

The switch on mine snapped (literally flopping) and I've tried replacing it with a Switchcraft short frame toggle to no avail. It doesn't work right. I've tried twice, and ended up getting frustrated and ripping it straight out of the back (dumb but felt good anyway).

I copied what was done on the previous switch, so either something is different or my soldering is just horrible (couldn't be much worse than factory though, it was pretty shit).

I'm kinda peaved that they would build a guitar this nice, add some very nice SD pickups, and then wire the thing up using wiring and components from a $100 First Act. Blows my mind.


----------



## Axiom451

Question:

I can buy a brand new Km7 MkII with Fishmans in See thru Black for relatively cheap.
Is this a satin finish? (Meaning will it fade to gloss over time)
One site says it's gloss but doesn't look like gloss


If both are satin, the natural pearl will have less problems with fading finish right?


----------



## Vegetta

Seabeast2000 said:


> Can confirm the Mk3 hybrid doesn't fit into standard SuperStrat cases, at least not the SKB generic and ibanez RG prestige cases I tried. Had to use the old Coffin Case.


When I bought my 7mk3 they tossed in a Gibson Billie Joe Armstrong gig bag (the one with the horrible leopard spots in the interior) it it fit it is perfectly.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

AxiomXIII said:


> Question:
> 
> I can buy a brand new Km7 MkII with Fishmans in See thru Black for relatively cheap.
> Is this a satin finish? (Meaning will it fade to gloss over time)
> One site says it's gloss but doesn't look like gloss
> 
> 
> If both are satin, the natural pearl will have less problems with fading finish right?


km7 mkII is satin for both finishes.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Quiet Coil

Needs a black headstock.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Zado said:


>


Why isn't this marked NSFW


----------



## Zado

Quiet Coil said:


> Needs a black headstock.


Classic SS.org


----------



## Perge

Zado said:


>





Zado said:


>


Classy looking. Makes me wonder if Sludge's "Geist" was inspiration with the cream and white etc.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Perge said:


> Classy looking. Makes me wonder if Sludge's "Geist" was inspiration with the cream and white etc.


May well have been, keith said in his discord he ordered it cause he wanted something a little more "dad rock" lmao


----------



## Quiet Coil

Zado said:


> Classic SS.org


Gotta represent! Seriously though, I’d have completed the gold top vibe and gone with a natural back as well… but I fully acknowledge that _it’s not my guitar._

Something like champagne looks better with a matched headstock imo.


----------



## JimF

Quiet Coil said:


> Gotta represent! Seriously though, I’d have completed the gold top vibe and gone with a natural back as well… but I fully acknowledge that _it’s not my guitar._
> 
> Something like champagne looks better with a matched headstock imo.



There was a vid on Simon's Instagram, it does have a natural back.

Edit: Found it




Also, I've never seen a KM in the flesh, is it as small as it looks? Or is Keith a towering human? Or have I just forgotten every time I've seen a guitar from this angle...

I've been looking for a amber/brown flame maple Ibanez so I'm on a big "metal versions of old man guitars" kick at the minute. I love this guitar!


----------



## Zado

AFAIR Keith is a rather tall guy.

But I lolled at CS guitar shipped in cardbox


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

JimF said:


> There was a vid on Simon's Instagram, it does have a natural back.
> 
> Edit: Found it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've never seen a KM in the flesh, is it as small as it looks? Or is Keith a towering human? Or have I just forgotten every time I've seen a guitar from this angle...
> 
> I've been looking for a amber/brown flame maple Ibanez so I'm on a big "metal versions of old man guitars" kick at the minute. I love this guitar!




KMs are actually kinda big, same with Banshees

Keith is just massive


----------



## Vegetta

TheBolivianSniper said:


> KMs are actually kinda big, same with Banshees
> 
> Keith is just massive


I haven't really noticed mine as being big. Its a great deal thinner than my RGs and that coupled with the light weight makes it very comfortable.


----------



## JimF

TheBolivianSniper said:


> KMs are actually kinda big, same with Banshees
> 
> Keith is just massive



Interesting!

Just noticed it has a battery box but a passive looking pickup... Any clues as to the new pickup?...


----------



## Quiet Coil

JimF said:


> Also, I've never seen a KM in the flesh, is it as small as it looks? Or is Keith a towering human? Or have I just forgotten every time I've seen a guitar from this angle...


If memory serves me correctly, when I ran into him at GC we were roughly the same height and I’m 6’ 3”.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hey I was right  It is a custom-wound Schecter pickup.



Zado said:


> AFAIR Keith is a rather tall guy.
> 
> But I lolled at CS guitar shipped in cardbox



Simon said it was on purpose since Keith already has a ton of cases.



JimF said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Just noticed it has a battery box but a passive looking pickup... Any clues as to the new pickup?...



Either Schecter made an active pickup or maybe Keith wanted some kinda buffer installed. Might've gotten used to the low impedance signal of the Fishmans.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

According to Simon, it's not from scratch. They took an existing KM7 USA and heavily modified it. So the reason it has a battery box is because it HAD Fishmans in it.


----------



## BusinessMan

Vegetta said:


> When I bought my 7mk3 they tossed in a Gibson Billie Joe Armstrong gig bag (the one with the horrible leopard spots in the interior) it it fit it is perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 103980


Purrfection


----------



## mastapimp

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Keith is just massive


Met Keith and Jeff Loomis after a show. He's about 6'1"


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> According to Simon, it's not from scratch. They took an existing KM7 USA and heavily modified it. So the reason it has a battery box is because it HAD Fishmans in it.


No way they're sending a USA in a box like that


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cip 123 said:


> No way they're sending a USA in a box like that


Covered it earlier, Simon said Keith already has a shit-ton of cases so they sent it without a case. Also said he wasn't worried.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Once again Keith using Lundgrens + giving the Evertune another shot.

Also this isn't a USA model. It's a Diamond series Hybrid.


----------



## Perge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Once again Keith using Lundgrens + giving the Evertune another shot.
> 
> Also this isn't a USA model. It's a Diamond series Hybrid.


Oh man. If I ever go evertune this thing just shot to number 1, assuming most other specs haven't changed.


----------



## Vegetta

oh man... If i could get an evertune 6 baritone that would awesome


----------



## Tree

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Once again Keith using Lundgrens + giving the Evertune another shot.
> 
> Also this isn't a USA model. It's a Diamond series Hybrid.


Is it just the lighting or is this like a really faint sky blue? 

I can’t tell if it’s just a telesto modded with the ET and lundgrens.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Tree said:


> Is it just the lighting or is this like a really faint sky blue?
> 
> I can’t tell if it’s just a telesto modded with the ET and lundgrens.



It's the lighting. Keith's got a lot of mood lighting in his studio. 

It's a modded KM7 Hybrid.


----------



## Tree

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's the lighting. Keith's got a lot of mood lighting in his studio.
> 
> It's a modded KM7 Hybrid.


Damn


----------



## JimF

Anyone else really disappointed those Predator inlays aren't on more of his guitars?


----------



## Tree

This thread has been bad for me lately. I'm *this* close to grabbing another KM7 mkIII after selling my last one.

The problem now is deciding if I want to risk potentially getting a bad/boring top on an Artist, or go with the slightly less versatile pickup voicing options on the Hybrid, but knowing it'll be good cosmetically.

I love the KM fluences, so I really hope they rebrand them, but for now this is the only way to get them. Plus the mkIIIs are just too sleek and comfy.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Thinking of picking up either a banshee mach with an fr or the lambo green km. Does anyone have experience with both? I am mostly wondering if, since the specs are comparable, how similar the feel on the average model may be.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JimF said:


> Anyone else really disappointed those Predator inlays aren't on more of his guitars?


Nah because I already see enough people complain about inlays.


----------



## JimF

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah because I already see enough people complain about inlays.


----------



## Flick

Look for an MKII. I have the mkII and the mkIII. MkII wins.


----------



## mrdm53

Is there any major difference between Mk II and Mk III beside pickups and looks? 

Like neck shape or playability issue?

I might end up with MkII if local dealer don't have any plan to add MkIII to their inventory next year


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mrdm53 said:


> Is there any major difference between Mk II and Mk III beside pickups and looks?
> 
> Like neck shape or playability issue?
> 
> I might end up with MkII if local dealer don't have any plan to add MkIII to their inventory next year


mkiii has a thinner body with a basically flat top. mkii is thicker but more of a carved top and is way comfier imo. 
Neck shapes are pretty comparable. 
For the price point the mkiis are better built.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The MKIII would in theory be lighter but I feel like the bevels of the MKII would make it much more comfortable. I really like how my C7 Deluxe feels.

Plus I dig the looks more.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Y’all are making me regret selling my tricked out MkII.


----------



## mrdm53

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The MKIII would in theory be lighter but I feel like the bevels of the MKII would make it much more comfortable. I really like how my C7 Deluxe feels.
> 
> Plus I dig the looks more.


Yeah i prefer simpler looks of MKII than MKIII, other than MKIII Hybrid.


----------



## Flick

The MKII body feels more comfortable. The sharp horns on the MKIII are easier to damage. Every guitar weighs different, even the same model. My MKII is 14oz heavier than the MKIII. I prefer the standard locking tuners on the MKII. Pickups are the same in both. I prefer the location of the battery compartment on the MKII. Fretwork is dead even, and solid on both. Neck shape is similar, giving a slight edge to the MKII.


----------



## Flick

Quiet Coil said:


> Y’all are making me regret selling my tricked out MkII.


What did you mod?


----------



## Quiet Coil

Flick said:


> What did you mod?


“Tricked out” is probably overselling it, but I popped in a zebra Fluence Classic set that really set off the maple binding (had a black pearl like the one Jazzy posted). That and I was proud of myself for getting a freeway switch wired up properly (though not without help) so the controls looked stock but I could access all three voices.

And I agree 100% with @HeHasTheJazzHands and @KnightBrolaire - the MkII contours were super comfy compared to the MkIII (especially if you have a big ‘ol belly like me ).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Beveled guitars got a lot of shit here for awhile, but when they actually LOOK great (and not unmatching like Kiesels and some Ibanez RGDs), bevels fucking rule. Super comfy to hold.


----------



## Hoss632

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Beveled guitars got a lot of shit here for awhile, but when they actually LOOK great (and not unmatching like Kiesels and some Ibanez RGDs), bevels fucking rule. Super comfy to hold.


What do you mean by unmatched? Like the guitar has a painted top with a natural bevel? Or when they paint the body and top the same color so to speak and it's a different shade because it's not the same type of wood?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hoss632 said:


> What do you mean by unmatched? Like the guitar has a painted top with a natural bevel? Or when they paint the body and top the same color so to speak and it's a different shade because it's not the same type of wood?


yes
How not to bevel



















How to bevel


----------



## Hoss632

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> yes
> How not to bevel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to bevel


A painted top with a natural body bevel for me is fine. I'm not a fan of when they try to paint 2 different woods the same transparent color as that to me looks funky.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> yes
> How not to bevel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to bevel





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> yes
> How not to bevel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to bevel


You forgot one.


----------



## MrWulf

Thats barely a bevel tbh


----------



## Tree

Well fuck this thread. Fuck all of you for perpetuating it, and fuck Keith for spec-ing these out in the first place! 

I wound up nabbing a MkIII Artist with IMO a nice top



I really want one of the USA models, but couldn't justify the price right now. Maybe in a year


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> You forgot one.


It works on a Rhoads since it's such a small bevel. Plus there's a symmetry in the design that makes it a LOT less offensive than beveled superstrats.


----------



## HylianN

Looking to purchase a KM-II 7. For those of you who have had the privilege of playing both the version with Duncan's and Fishmans, Which do you prefer? I've never played a guitar with fishman's or the SD set. I was probably going to swap the bridge out to a BKP pickup regardless but wanted to get some info!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HylianN said:


> Looking to purchase a KM-II 7. For those of you who have had the privilege of playing both the version with Duncan's and Fishmans, Which do you prefer? I've never played a guitar with fishman's or the SD set. I was probably going to swap the bridge out to a BKP pickup regardless but wanted to get some info!


Really depends what you want. The black winters and nazgul are great for metal. I personally hate the classics as they're very bright and abrasive. The nazgul can be a bit nasally in the wrong guitar and is kind of a one trick pony for more modern DM tones tbh. The sentient is probably the most bland neck pickup Duncan has ever made. Very woody and open, and not overly good for lead work ime. The black winter bridge has a chunky low end and a broad midrange but will do basically any genre you want, especially in conjunction with the neck pickup. The neck pickup is mellower and less woody compared to the sentient. 

I say just grab a Duncan loaded one, as that would make swapping pickups easier if you do end up going that route.


----------



## MrWulf

The Nazgul/Sentient KM7 are hard to come by these days, so its mostly Fishman version at this point. I agree on the Sentient being bland too. Its very vanilla and sound very weak overall. The Fishman Keith Merrow set arent bad at all really, has decent girth and lots of dynamics for a metal pickup.


----------



## Tree

Echoing what others have said above re: the sentient being “meh”. It’s certainly not a bad pickup, but for the applications it’s usually expected to perform in it’s certainly lackluster.

The Nazgul is also kind of a one trick pony, because of its EQ curve. It’s kind of like Keith and SD were like, people really like the Dactivator, let’s take that output and that clarity, but make it even better for low tuned chugging. And that’s exactly where it excels, but there are definitely better options because it always imparts that EQ on the tone.

I haven’t used the OEM Fishman KMs that only have the one voicing, but it’s food for thought that if you prefer actives and don’t end up liking these you’ll have an easier time swapping for a set of actives you do like because of the pre-existing routing on the body. Likewise, if you don’t care for actives you won’t have a useless battery compartment if you go for the SD equipped model.

I think there’s one of each in the trans black finish on Reverb at the moment.


----------



## Vegetta

Tree said:


> Well fuck this thread. Fuck all of you for perpetuating it, and fuck Keith for spec-ing these out in the first place!
> 
> I wound up nabbing a MkIII Artist with IMO a nice top
> View attachment 104433
> 
> 
> I really want one of the USA models, but couldn't justify the price right now. Maybe in a year


HNGD that top is pretty nice!


----------



## HypatiaRising

So I purchased a used KM7 Hybrid with the intent of swapping out the pickups with some Lundgren Black Heaven 7 pickups (already have Fishmans in my other guitars so wanted something different). 

Got the Pickups from Axe Palace and they said they should just drop in(other than changing pots and such), but I just got word from the guitar tech that not only will they not just drop in, but he doesnt think the neck pickup will be able to be put in period. He said the could route the Bridge no problem but something about the neck makes it just not work? I asked him to write notes so I could give more information since I am not well versed in this area.

Does anyone have any experience with this? I was super excited to have this combo (guitar plays amazing) and now I am super bummed (and potentially out 400 bucks for pickups and install....)

Should I get a second opinion? Idk, I figured you could route basically anything to fit. lol


----------



## Albake21

HypatiaRising said:


> So I purchased a used KM7 Hybrid with the intent of swapping out the pickups with some Lundgren Black Heaven 7 pickups (already have Fishmans in my other guitars so wanted something different).
> 
> Got the Pickups from Axe Palace and they said they should just drop in(other than changing pots and such), but I just got word from the guitar tech that not only will they not just drop in, but he doesnt think the neck pickup will be able to be put in period. He said the could route the Bridge no problem but something about the neck makes it just not work? I asked him to write notes so I could give more information since I am not well versed in this area.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this? I was super excited to have this combo (guitar plays amazing) and now I am super bummed (and potentially out 400 bucks for pickups and install....)
> 
> Should I get a second opinion? Idk, I figured you could route basically anything to fit. lol


Without the details, it's hard to know for sure what the issue could be. Taking a look at the routes on the hybrid, they look like they are super tight and rounded against the Fishmans. He would have to use a template or at the very least setup some wood to create a 90 degree angle for the router to work.

My best guess would be between the arched top and having little room for a router setup with it being a neckthrough, he's just passing to not mess anything up. I sure as hell wouldn't attempt it, but I'm no expert.


----------



## Perge

HypatiaRising said:


> So I purchased a used KM7 Hybrid with the intent of swapping out the pickups with some Lundgren Black Heaven 7 pickups (already have Fishmans in my other guitars so wanted something different).
> 
> Got the Pickups from Axe Palace and they said they should just drop in(other than changing pots and such), but I just got word from the guitar tech that not only will they not just drop in, but he doesnt think the neck pickup will be able to be put in period. He said the could route the Bridge no problem but something about the neck makes it just not work? I asked him to write notes so I could give more information since I am not well versed in this area.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this? I was super excited to have this combo (guitar plays amazing) and now I am super bummed (and potentially out 400 bucks for pickups and install....)
> 
> Should I get a second opinion? Idk, I figured you could route basically anything to fit. lol


Oh man. Yeah, they totally route the guitar different for his pickups. Interestingly they don't do it for the sustanic pickup.


----------



## HypatiaRising

Maybe I'll see if I can find an experienced luthier or something . Naturally I only find out its complicated to do this swap after I spend the 300 bucks lol.

I don't wanna give up on it but I am bummed for sure.


----------



## MrWulf

My luthier managed to get the SD Black Winter 7 in the KM7 mk3's route, so I think if you can grind the baseplate of the Black Heaven (since its baseplate is rectangle) you can probably fit it in without any routing


----------



## HypatiaRising

MrWulf said:


> My luthier managed to get the SD Black Winter 7 in the KM7 mk3's route, so I think if you can grind the baseplate of the Black Heaven (since its baseplate is rectangle) you can probably fit it in without any routing


Yea I am going to talk with a guy on Tuesday amd will see what he says.


----------



## Vegetta

Keith Posted a vid for a baller song and hes using that one pickup Goldtop Dad guitar on it . Sounds pretty good, Gord Olson Vox and Krimh on drums... I would not mind hearing more of this.


----------



## JimF

I'm loving Dad versions of metal guitars. Or metal versions of Dad guitars.
Dying for a trans-amber Ibanez RG until I saw this, then this became my bucket list guitar.


----------



## Vegetta

I want a gold top merrow but tele body shape hahaha


----------



## neurosis

I saw the video yesterday. Really weird too because I haven't seen anything from him in a while as he stopped posting. But I searched the tube and there it was, Champagne Merrow. So cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

neurosis said:


> I saw the video yesterday. Really weird too because I haven't seen anything from him in a while as he stopped posting. But I searched the tube and there it was, Champagne Merrow. So cool.


He stopped doing YT awhile back. Said engagement there fell off a cliff.


----------



## neurosis

which i


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He stopped doing YT awhile back. Said engagement there fell off a cliff.


which is a pity because the production value of that content and some of the concepts for it were cool. Problem is to keep that up he'd probably need a team of people to increase his output. That platform clearly favors frequency. Is he doing another platform instead? I'd like to follow whatever else he's doing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

neurosis said:


> which i
> 
> which is a pity because the production value of that content and some of the concepts for it were cool. Problem is to keep that up he'd probably need a team of people to increase his output. That platform clearly favors frequency. Is he doing another platform instead? I'd like to follow whatever else he's doing.


Yeah that's something I wanted to bring up too.  When guys like Ola and him were starting out, you didn't really need to push constant videos as hard. As time went on, the algorithm started to favor people that would do constant, near-daily videos. I can see guys like Keith getting burnt out from that. 

Also I think he just posts on FB and Instagram now.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

In Keith's latest newsletter announcing the new album, he also revealed it is dedicated to his younger brother who took his own life during the making of the album, just fyi. This is pretty devastating.


----------



## BusinessMan

Vegetta said:


> Keith Posted a vid for a baller song and hes using that one pickup Goldtop Dad guitar on it . Sounds pretty good, Gord Olson Vox and Krimh on drums... I would not mind hearing more of this.



Sick song and the artwork at the end is gnarly. Wouldn't mind that on a shirt


----------



## Vegetta

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> In Keith's latest newsletter announcing the new album, he also revealed it is dedicated to his younger brother who took his own life during the making of the album, just fyi. This is pretty devastating.


Oh shit that sucks.


----------



## JimF

He posted that on an Instagram story last week, think it was super recent. Very very sad.
RIP Brian Merrow


----------



## Oilid

Hello!
Here’s the BEST 7 strings guitar I’ve ever had!
The SCHECTER Keith Merrow KM 7 MK-III Fishman Fluence!


----------



## ReleasedtoReign

Has anyone here played (or better yet own outright) one of the USA Custom Shop KM Mkiii’s?
I just bought an Ernie Ball Music Man Majesty 7 and am thinking of returning it and getting a KM7 mkiii instead. 
I’m weighing getting one of the KM imports and a Fractal FM3 for about $2.9k vs getting one of the USA Custom Shop KM’s alone for about $3.5k.
I love the neck through comfort high up on the neck of my Majesty and I can’t afford the $5k-$6k USA KM7 Studio (the studio version is neckthru) so I would have to get a $3.5k USA KM7 Stage if I went USA build and it’s a bolt-on so I’m worried about how uncomfortable that might be going from neck through to bulky bolt-on does anyone have one or played one to tell me how bad it is? It looks thin compared to some bolt-on’s but still pretty bulky in the pictures.
I went to every guitar store within 50 miles and nobody has one or even a guitar that’s even slightly similar in any way for me to try out first.
Also if anyone has had a chance to A/B compare the import to the USA model any input on is the extra $1.5k worth it for the USA model especially considering it’s actually a downgrade from the comfortable neckthru to a bolt-on unless you pay another $2k more to get the studio version. 
Very conflicted here any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ReleasedtoReign

ReleasedtoReign said:


> Has anyone here played (or better yet own outright) one of the USA Custom Shop KM Mkiii’s?
> I just bought an Ernie Ball Music Man Majesty 7 and am thinking of returning it and getting a KM7 mkiii instead.
> I’m weighing getting one of the KM imports and a Fractal FM3 for about $2.9k vs getting one of the USA Custom Shop KM’s alone for about $3.5k.
> I love the neck through comfort high up on the neck of my Majesty and I can’t afford the $5k-$6k USA KM7 Studio (the studio version is neckthru) so I would have to get a $3.5k USA KM7 Stage if I went USA build and it’s a bolt-on so I’m worried about how uncomfortable that might be going from neck through to bulky bolt-on does anyone have one or played one to tell me how bad it is? It looks thin compared to some bolt-on’s but still pretty bulky in the pictures.
> I went to every guitar store within 50 miles and nobody has one or even a guitar that’s even slightly similar in any way for me to try out first.
> Also if anyone has had a chance to A/B compare the import to the USA model any input on is the extra $1.5k worth it for the USA model especially considering it’s actually a downgrade from the comfortable neckthru to a bolt-on unless you pay another $2k more to get the studio version.
> Very conflicted here any help would be appreciated.


Also please don’t suggest buying used or any other get more for the money options like that the only reason I can even do what I can is because I’ve worked hard as hell to build my credit up over the past years and finally have a Sweetwater credit card that will be covering $2k of whatever I do. I can afford minuscule monthly payment on the portion of my purchase I don’t it all up front in cash. Just saying to eliminate those very good suggestions that some may have to save money that way. Thanks for information either way though, really want to hear from people that are hands on familiar with both/multiple versions of the KM’s.


----------



## Vegetta

I have the import Mk3 Artist and it is pretty damn amazing. 

I imagine that the US models have amazing fretwork and no finish flaws. The difference between a good import and a custom is probably hard to tell in some cases and it may or may not be worth the extra cost.


----------



## Agalloch

ReleasedtoReign said:


> Has anyone here played (or better yet own outright) one of the USA Custom Shop KM Mkiii’s?
> I just bought an Ernie Ball Music Man Majesty 7 and am thinking of returning it and getting a KM7 mkiii instead.
> I’m weighing getting one of the KM imports and a Fractal FM3 for about $2.9k vs getting one of the USA Custom Shop KM’s alone for about $3.5k.
> I love the neck through comfort high up on the neck of my Majesty and I can’t afford the $5k-$6k USA KM7 Studio (the studio version is neckthru) so I would have to get a $3.5k USA KM7 Stage if I went USA build and it’s a bolt-on so I’m worried about how uncomfortable that might be going from neck through to bulky bolt-on does anyone have one or played one to tell me how bad it is? It looks thin compared to some bolt-on’s but still pretty bulky in the pictures.
> I went to every guitar store within 50 miles and nobody has one or even a guitar that’s even slightly similar in any way for me to try out first.
> Also if anyone has had a chance to A/B compare the import to the USA model any input on is the extra $1.5k worth it for the USA model especially considering it’s actually a downgrade from the comfortable neckthru to a bolt-on unless you pay another $2k more to get the studio version.
> Very conflicted here any help would be appreciated.



Yeah, I'll echo Vegetta--the import KM7 Artist is phenomenal. I really can't imagine that the US version is that much better, especially not for, what, like $2000 more? Plus the US version has a bolt-on neck, rather than a thru neck. Upper-fret access on the import version is top-notch--I wouldn't trade it for the US version.


----------



## Oilid

If you buy an import one + Plek = the US one.
Except for the rechargeable battery function.


----------



## ReleasedtoReign

Just thought I’d let you all know I’ve not been able to talk to anyone that’s actually owned or even played a USA custom shop one but in my experience the difference is night and day for feel/fit/finish and sometimes other things as well (for example with the JP/Majesty guitars the Sterling imports are NOTHING like the USA top tier real deal not even close). I spoke with someone at Schecter USA and they said they’re proud of their imports and all but the difference is night and day he said they’re not even comparable (of course I guess they would say that wouldn’t they lol) but I’m strongly leaning towards the USA custom shop model especially seeing as how SW offered today to give me a massive discount on it for all the trouble I’ve had with this Majesty. I’ve got one reserved for when they have one come in. Still though I would still like to hear from anyone that’s actually played one as opposed to the Korean import.


----------



## Electric Wizard

I have not played a USA Merrow, but I have a USA Hollywood and Johnston, and have owned a bunch of the top of the line Diamond series like the MK1 and MK2 Merrow, Banshee Elite etc. There is absolutely a difference. The high end imports are great and maybe even technically "perfect" in terms of there not being anything else you could do to make one play better. The USAs are a whole different realm though. Better materials all around, even the trivial stuff like knobs and strap buttons.


----------



## Tree

@jephjacques has had the USA Merrow at one point. Perhaps he can shed some light as he can compare to a million high end guitars.


----------



## ReleasedtoReign

I could’ve sworn I saw a thread started by KM himself yesterday that was some transcriptions of his songs that people have done and I thought his name on here was something like Diabolic5150 or something like that but I searched this morning all kinds of ways and can’t find it. If anyone knows where it is could you link it to me? Thanks.


----------



## JimF

I don't have that link but I believe he's working on a tab book with Sheet Happens, as per his Instagram.


----------



## jephjacques

Tree said:


> @jephjacques has had the USA Merrow at one point. Perhaps he can shed some light as he can compare to a million high end guitars.


USA Schecters are fantastic and the Merrow I had was a great guitar, I just didn't jive with the pickups.


----------



## MetalheadMC

ReleasedtoReign said:


> I could’ve sworn I saw a thread started by KM himself yesterday that was some transcriptions of his songs that people have done and I thought his name on here was something like Diabolic5150 or something like that but I searched this morning all kinds of ways and can’t find it. If anyone knows where it is could you link it to me? Thanks.








Keith Merrow Tabs


Here are some tabs that people have created for some of my songs. Thanks guys! TAB DOWNLOAD for- Malfunction Andromeda Cosmogenesis Cetus Here's some videos if you want visual aid too! *NEW ONE* PILLARS OF CREATION TAB (unfinished) And another- Keith Merrow - Io.gp5...




www.sevenstring.org





All his new stuff will wind up on Sheet Happens


----------



## Church2224

I have 12 USA Schecters and they are some of the best guitars I have ever played. I took them over the suhr I had plus the customer support is amazin.


----------



## ReleasedtoReign

jephjacques said:


> USA Schecters are fantastic and the Merrow I had was a great guitar, I just didn't jive with the pickups.


May I ask what you didn’t like about the pickups? One of the main reasons I was wanting one was it seemed like from what I’ve read and heard online the pickups were very versatile able to do any kind of genre well was is there something particularly offputting I should be aware of?


----------



## Der JD

I know a lot of people really like the KM Fluence pickups. Some don't. I'm part of the group that don't. For me, there's just something about the high end, maybe even high mids that is harsh and scratchy. Haven't been able to dial it out. I like the neck PU a lot, but the KM neck is just the same as an open core classic. 

I have the Fluence Moderns in a different guitar and really like them. Again, some don't. Different strokes for different folks. Hell, for all I know it might be the guitars themselves vs. the pickups. 

I know the KM bridge is just a tweaked open core classic but don't know exactly how it was "tweaked". Wondering how they really compare. Anybody tried both?


----------



## hamoftruth

I always thought the older/bulkier looking model that came in Lambo Orange and Trans Black or White looked the coolest of his models. I've not had an opportunity to play one in-person however. I wonder what the neck profile is like, and if people find a difference in the overall attack/transients with set thru construction vs bolt-on?


----------



## TheRobotCow

ReleasedtoReign said:


> Has anyone here played (or better yet own outright) one of the USA Custom Shop KM Mkiii’s?
> I just bought an Ernie Ball Music Man Majesty 7 and am thinking of returning it and getting a KM7 mkiii instead.
> I’m weighing getting one of the KM imports and a Fractal FM3 for about $2.9k vs getting one of the USA Custom Shop KM’s alone for about $3.5k.
> I love the neck through comfort high up on the neck of my Majesty and I can’t afford the $5k-$6k USA KM7 Studio (the studio version is neckthru) so I would have to get a $3.5k USA KM7 Stage if I went USA build and it’s a bolt-on so I’m worried about how uncomfortable that might be going from neck through to bulky bolt-on does anyone have one or played one to tell me how bad it is? It looks thin compared to some bolt-on’s but still pretty bulky in the pictures.
> I went to every guitar store within 50 miles and nobody has one or even a guitar that’s even slightly similar in any way for me to try out first.
> Also if anyone has had a chance to A/B compare the import to the USA model any input on is the extra $1.5k worth it for the USA model especially considering it’s actually a downgrade from the comfortable neckthru to a bolt-on unless you pay another $2k more to get the studio version.
> Very conflicted here any help would be appreciated.



I’ve also been looking for info on the Usa vs import line and a couple people that i’ve asked have said the import is a great guitar but the usa is on its own level with the main difference being fretwork and quality of the woods. I’ve yet to get my hands on my own km7 but im waiting till i finish school and order a usa pro in a custom color.


----------



## ReleasedtoReign

TheRobotCow said:


> I’ve also been looking for info on the Usa vs import line and a couple people that i’ve asked have said the import is a great guitar but the usa is on its own level with the main difference being fretwork and quality of the woods. I’ve yet to get my hands on my own km7 but im waiting till i finish school and order a usa pro in a custom color.


Well…just so you all know I officially returned the Ernie Ball, my SW card was refunded and as soon as the funds have become available again then they will be charging it for the new guitar and shipping it to me. It’s got a friggin gorgeous top and I’m super psyched about it! Ironically enough my best friend (other than my wife) apparently got a 7 string Schecter for Father’s Day so you know what’s going to happen there lol. 
Like I said I’m psyched and should have it within the next couple weeks at the most and I’ll let you all know how it fairs but I’m optimistically thinking it’s going to be of the same or better finest caliber as the Majesty was but even better for me because of the things I discovered I didn’t like about the Majesty. The only 2 things I’m a little apprehensive about are:
1. And to a much lesser degree this one is the comfortableness of the new scale length, really not actually worried about it in fact it’s one reason I wanted this guitar because I wasn’t real happy with the string tension or the sound/feel of the 7th string on the 25.5” scale of the other one and I know I’ll get used to it it should be negligible difference at first that I’ll quickly adapt to just like I did going from 6 to 7 strings…
2. This one is the bigger one but I’m being optimistic that it’ll actually be a good thing for me overall and improve my playing after the adjustment if I can make it: the extra jumbo frets. I have a tendency to make my arm and hand cramp by choking the guitar neck I have a real death grip at times and as a result anytime I briefly picked up a guitar with jumbo/extra jumbo or whatever frets like that I quickly put it down because I didn’t understand at the time what the purpose of them was and I was pressing too hard and making the notes sharp and making it hard on myself trying to touch the wood like normal etc… Now that I understand that whole aspect of it I hope it’ll help me loosen my grip and lighten up which theoretically should actually improve my playing and make me able to play longer without cramping up, hell maybe that won’t even happen anymore after a while right! We will see I will either make it work and fall in love with it or I won’t but again I believe I have it in me to make the adjustment and benefit from it.
Other than the foreign scale length and super jumbo frets everything else is well within my realm and the guitar looks to be a real one of a kind gem, I’ve looked up every picture I could find of every other one of that model and finish and none of them look anything like mine. They’re all unique tops I know but this one is amazing in my opinion anyways (they sent me high def photos of the one that is reserved for me).


----------



## Vegetta

Der JD said:


> I know a lot of people really like the KM Fluence pickups. Some don't. I'm part of the group that don't. For me, there's just something about the high end, maybe even high mids that is harsh and scratchy. Haven't been able to dial it out. I like the neck PU a lot, but the KM neck is just the same as an open core classic.
> 
> I have the Fluence Moderns in a different guitar and really like them. Again, some don't. Different strokes for different folks. Hell, for all I know it might be the guitars themselves vs. the pickups.
> 
> I know the KM bridge is just a tweaked open core classic but don't know exactly how it was "tweaked". Wondering how they really compare. Anybody tried both?


The Merrow neck pickup is actually an Open Core Classic.


----------



## Der JD

Vegetta said:


> The Merrow neck pickup is actually an Open Core Classic.


Right, I mentioned that in my post. What I'm wondering is how the KM _bridge_ PU compares to the open core _bridge_ PU.


----------



## Vegetta

ahh derp so you did. Yeah i would not mind trying the open core bridge as i like the neck quite a bit


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Judging by what I've always heard about them, they're similar to the the Classic, just with the voicings reversed (Voice 2 is default) and Voice 2 having more low mids.


----------



## Oilid

Hello!
It’s time to chill!
Relaxing « neosoul » music, 100% impro.


----------



## Partario

Just dropped my KM7 MKiii Artist off at the shop for some work

-I put some Dimarzio fusion edge 7 pickups in, which I'm liking way more than the Fishmans. He's going to use the extra mini switch for some phase coil split stuff

-New bone nut. I didn't have good luck with the compensated nut, the strings were binding up while tuning and I can't get it intonated

-Relocate the horn strap button. I use Schaller locks and the thing nosedives like crazy. He's going to try to recess it into the horn. We'll see.

-Pure Tone output jack (had it sitting around, why not)

-Full fret dress and setup. The frets are fine but this guy has done great work on my other guitars so I told him to go for it.

I've had the guitar for a couple years and these were the only things bugging me. I'll report back when it's done!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Patrick R Hearn said:


> Just dropped my KM7 MKiii Artist off at the shop for some work
> 
> -I put some Dimarzio fusion edge 7 pickups in, which I'm liking way more than the Fishmans. He's going to use the extra mini switch for some phase coil split stuff
> 
> -New bone nut. I didn't have good luck with the compensated nut, the strings were binding up while tuning and I can't get it intonated
> 
> -Relocate the horn strap button. I use Schaller locks and the thing nosedives like crazy. He's going to try to recess it into the horn. We'll see.
> 
> -Pure Tone output jack (had it sitting around, why not)
> 
> -Full fret dress and setup. The frets are fine but this guy has done great work on my other guitars so I told him to go for it.
> 
> I've had the guitar for a couple years and these were the only things bugging me. I'll report back when it's done!


Cool.

How did you come about choosing Dimarzio Fusion Edge's? I haven't played them myself but I hear a lot of people tend not to like them. I'd like to hear what qualities they have that you like.


----------



## Partario

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Cool.
> 
> How did you come about choosing Dimarzio Fusion Edge's? I haven't played them myself but I hear a lot of people tend not to like them. I'd like to hear what qualities they have that you like.


The stock pickups sounded really compressed, quiet and stiff on my rig and on my amp sims for recording, so I wanted to get some passives in asap. My buddy had just got an RG7620 and put in aftermaths so I nabbed his edges. 

They don’t have the note separation that my other guitars with bnucks have under heavy gain, but besides that they sound great for djenty or chuggy metal tones, crunch tones, and cleans are super clean. 

To me they are pretty well rounded, mid forward, somewhat modern sounding passives. I have Aftermaths and Coldsweats in my other guitars, and this one would probably rip with Coldsweats, but I’m not in any rush to put anything else in. They get me 90% of the way there, and that extra bit isn’t worth $300-400 for some nicer pickups. 

They might get shat on because they’re a stock pickup, but they made my KM7 sound and feel so much better. Plus I can stash something in the battery compartment now.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Patrick R Hearn said:


> The stock pickups sounded really compressed, quiet and stiff on my rig and on my amp sims for recording, so I wanted to get some passives in asap. My buddy had just got an RG7620 and put in aftermaths so I nabbed his edges.
> 
> They don’t have the note separation that my other guitars with bnucks have under heavy gain, but besides that they sound great for djenty or chuggy metal tones, crunch tones, and cleans are super clean.
> 
> To me they are pretty well rounded, mid forward, somewhat modern sounding passives. I have Aftermaths and Coldsweats in my other guitars, and this one would probably rip with Coldsweats, but I’m not in any rush to put anything else in. They get me 90% of the way there, and that extra bit isn’t worth $300-400 for some nicer pickups.
> 
> They might get shat on because they’re a stock pickup, but they made my KM7 sound and feel so much better. Plus I can stash something in the battery compartment now.


Cool!
Definitely post pics when you can!


----------



## ReleasedtoReign

I got the USA KM7 Mkiii. 
Absolutely in love with it but only had it a few days but have only played it maybe an hour total I’ve been working but tomorrow I start a three day weekend bet your ass I’m gonna be playing it a lot. By far and away the best feeling/playing guitar I’ve ever had, better than the EBMM Majesty 7 that I sent back to get this in every way including fit/finish/playability etc... Everything about this guitar screams USA made custom shop I’m highly impressed. 
The only thing is I think the bridge pickup might not fully agree with me (I quite like the neck pickup for the most part) the bridge is wicked cool for metal but very abrasive for other things but then again it could be that it may just not agree with my amp/speaker which I’m selling anyways to get something else it’s been up for sale for weeks (currently using the 600w BIAS Head and a headrush FRFR speaker) I plan on getting something else once it sells, probably an FM3 but we’ll see. I’m going to take it to the local Guitar Center and plug it into a bunch of amps and modelers and see how it sounds on them all I may just need to find the right one and I want to give them some time to grow on me and worst case scenario is I put some other pickup/s in it, tons of options available and I would probably try a different fluence bridge pickup first because it’d be as easy as unplugging one and plugging in the new one and if that doesn’t work well for my ears there’s always my tried and true options I’ve used over the years. 
I was greatly surprised by the frets, scale length and bolt-on neck. Almost no difference in feel with the frets (I can tell the difference but it took almost no adjustment to get used to it) and everything I read said with extra jumbo frets you don’t feel the wood but I do and I’m not pressing on them at all hardly it barely touches it but touches it nonetheless and either way it feels great. The scale length was super negligible in feel of where my fingers are but I can definitely feel the difference in string tension in a good way and hear it as a result as well, small difference but enough to matter and make me happy vs what I had. The bolt-on neck didn’t matter a bit because the guitar is so thin that even with the bolt-on it’s almost like the neck thru was in feel and plus if God forbid something happens to the neck I could get a new one, no need to worry.
I’m so glad I sent the Majesty back and got this USA Schecter and I’m definitely keeping it. I’ll post pictures tomorrow probably. I know some of you are probably laughing because it’s obviously honeymoon phase right now but I didn’t feel like this with the Majesty, I drooled over the looks of the Majesty when I got it and it felt great for the most part but this gorgeous USA Schecter is superior to me in every way.


----------



## ReleasedtoReign

I amend my earlier statement about the extra jumbo frets……
I’m not touching the fretboard, not even close lol I can see straight through underneath my finger/string and the fretboard while fretting I guess it was just so comfortable and didn’t feel that much different that I assumed it was resting on the wood, nope. I pressed super hard deliberately bending the note out of whack until it went sharp until I could feel the wood and was like ‘oh yeah that’s what my other guitars feel like lol’ good grief, not a big difference in feel at all but had to correct myself on that, again it doesn’t come close to the fretboard wood really. Guess that means the action/setup and whatnot on it must be stellar for me to not notice because I’ve played other guitars with frets like these years ago and it was noticeable and I didn’t like it, maybe it’s just that my playing/technique has matured over the decades (I know it has but still thought it would be weird but it’s not at all it feels natural and if anything just easier to play on)


----------



## ReleasedtoReign

Holy crap! Face melted away by the shear awesomeness of this guitar! Found totally usable clean and less heavy tones on the middle and neck positions and some nice things with the different voices there too and OMGHFS the bridge is straight up legit brutal sounding it totally reacts like a passive pickup they both do for that matter but that bridge especially in the custom voice is just wow. There’s something definitely unique about these pickups and they’re definitely different but they’re growing on me but anyways I’ll quit going on about it. I played on it for hours at the place I played through several amps I used a Lainey Ironheart tube head that was hooked up through an Orange cab, a blown out 5150 III that only the red channel worked on it through the matching cab on that one, a Mesa Boogie of some kind I forget which model but it was a very nice Mesa combo amp and a couple of fenders I believe a deluxe bass man or something like that and another one too. 
I’ll share pictures soon sorry bout that !!


----------



## ReleasedtoReign

Do I have to somehow compress photos to be able to share them here?? I have about 10 photos ready to share and even a single one is too large I am not familiar with this website to see immediately what to do and I’ve got a lot going on today with my family would anyone who has time to do so try to explain straightforwardly what to click on here to get this going where I can upload photos ? Thanks I’ll check back later when I have time and try to get them uploaded once somebody explains how lol but I do have some pretty great photos ready to share wait until you see this thing OMGHFS I’m not even kidding she’s absolutely stunning and she feels just as good as she looks!


----------



## Tree

ReleasedtoReign said:


> Do I have to somehow compress photos to be able to share them here?? I have about 10 photos ready to share and even a single one is too large I am not familiar with this website to see immediately what to do and I’ve got a lot going on today with my family would anyone who has time to do so try to explain straightforwardly what to click on here to get this going where I can upload photos ? Thanks I’ll check back later when I have time and try to get them uploaded once somebody explains how lol but I do have some pretty great photos ready to share wait until you see this thing OMGHFS I’m not even kidding she’s absolutely stunning and she feels just as good as she looks!



Take a screenshot of the existing picture in your phone. That usually reduces the size.


----------



## ReleasedtoReign

Pictures as promised. Sorry it took me so long. Every day I fall more in love with this beauty. Thank you, Schecter Guitar Research and Keith Merrow for designing it thank you to the craftsman who handmade her and thank you Lord for blessing me with this instrument. It’s only letting me upload one photo at a time I will go through the list and post each photo as a reply to this message I apologize but I don’t know how else to get them all shared, thankfully someone suggested taking screenshots of existing photos so I can share them and thanks for that!


----------



## ReleasedtoReign

ReleasedtoReign said:


> Pictures as promised. Sorry it took me so long. Every day I fall more in love with this beauty. Thank you, Schecter Guitar Research and Keith Merrow for designing it thank you to the craftsman who handmade her and thank you Lord for blessing me with this instrument. It’s only letting me upload one photo at a time I will go through the list and post each photo as a reply to this message I apologize but I don’t know how else to get them all shared, thankfully someone suggested taking screenshots of existing photos so I can share them and thanks for that!


Picture 2
(Some of the best photos won’t make it to you at all to see because even shrunk down by screenshooting some of them are still too large, such a shame they have such a small limit on the photo size allowed seems to be about 1.5 mb at best I think and the nicest photos are about 2.5-3mb after shrinking with screenshots)


----------



## ReleasedtoReign

ReleasedtoReign said:


> Picture 2
> (Some of the best photos won’t make it to you at all to see because even shrunk down by screenshooting some of them are still too large, such a shame they have such a small limit on the photo size allowed seems to be about 1.5 mb at best I think and the nicest photos are about 2.5-3mb after shrinking with screenshots)


3rd picture


----------



## ReleasedtoReign

ReleasedtoReign said:


> 3rd picture


More pics


----------



## ReleasedtoReign

ReleasedtoReign said:


> More pics


More pics


----------



## ReleasedtoReign

ReleasedtoReign said:


> More pics


More pics


----------



## ReleasedtoReign

ReleasedtoReign said:


> More pics


 I downloaded an app to compress photos I didn’t want to but it made me mad I couldn’t get a single photo of this beautiful handmade top to upload so I did what I had to but I gotta go after this I’ll compress more of the kickass photos tonight or soon and upload them I hope this doesn’t look like sh!t from compressing it so much it went from 5mb to 247kb lol


----------



## RobDobble6S7

You could also upload them all to imgur and post the link to the gallery


----------



## aWoodenShip

So I finally got back into town after going to pick up a MK III for sale. And man this thing is nice. Especially for an import guitar. As someone who's never liked Schecter guitars before, I enjoy playing on this thing as much as my Ibanez's. That being said, I really do not jive with these pickups lol. They can do some really good clean/low gain stuff, but I'm having a hard time getting the tone I'm used to from them.


----------



## cardinal

How well does the MKIII balance? 

The forward strap button looks to extend to around the 14th or 15th fret rather than the more typical 12th fret like a Strat. 

With the extended scale, I worry about neck dive.


----------



## Tree

cardinal said:


> How well does the MKIII balance?
> 
> The forward strap button looks to extend to around the 14th or 15th fret rather than the more typical 12th fret like a Strat.
> 
> With the extended scale, I worry about neck dive.


YMMV since I’m one of those dudes that plays with it up at my chest, but the slight dive is pretty negligible. It definitely hangs a *little bit* towards the headstock, but not in any way that’s detrimental


----------



## Tree

Maybe not the best thread to ask in, but what’s the verdict on the US built KMs versus their Mayones equivalents? 

I just sold my KM7 MkIII, and I’m itching to replace it soon. I would have kept it as it was definitely the nicest production guitar I’ve ever had sub $2k, but upcoming bills had to take precedence. 

Long story short, I’m looking at getting something that’s a step above all these import models, but I don’t have the option to try either in person. I can always default back to the MIK line, but I am curious.


----------



## Vegetta

Tree said:


> Maybe not the best thread to ask in, but what’s the verdict on the US built KMs versus their Mayones equivalents?
> 
> I just sold my KM7 MkIII, and I’m itching to replace it soon. I would have kept it as it was definitely the nicest production guitar I’ve ever had sub $2k, but upcoming bills had to take precedence.
> 
> Long story short, I’m looking at getting something that’s a step above all these import models, but I don’t have the option to try either in person. I can always default back to the MIK line, but I am curious.


Im sure the US versions are amazing but for me i would probably lean to Mayones simply because I could get a 27" 6 string and they have a lot more finish options. 

A true masterwork custom Schecter would be amazing but the cost is very high. Too high for me.


----------



## ReleasedtoReign

Tree said:


> Maybe not the best thread to ask in, but what’s the verdict on the US built KMs versus their Mayones equivalents?
> 
> I just sold my KM7 MkIII, and I’m itching to replace it soon. I would have kept it as it was definitely the nicest production guitar I’ve ever had sub $2k, but upcoming bills had to take precedence.
> 
> Long story short, I’m looking at getting something that’s a step above all these import models, but I don’t have the option to try either in person. I can always default back to the MIK line, but I am curious.


The USA Custom Shop Schecter km7 mkiii I got is amazing. I traded in a ebmm Majesty 7 for it, no regrets at all, I’ve owned a ebmm JP6, a USA Jackson Rhoads, and many many high end imports. This Schecter is awesome.


----------



## cardinal

ReleasedtoReign said:


> The USA Custom Shop Schecter km7 mkiii I got is amazing. I traded in a ebmm Majesty 7 for it, no regrets at all, I’ve owned a ebmm JP6, a USA Jackson Rhoads, and many many high end imports. This Schecter is awesome.


Does your KM7 MKIII neck dive? Or does it stay with the neck up around a 45 degree angle?


----------



## ReleasedtoReign

cardinal said:


> Does your KM7 MKIII neck dive? Or does it stay with the neck up around a 45 degree angle?


Doesn’t dive in the slightest. Perfectly balanced to me and very, very light and stays at a 45 degree angle when I take my hands off of it. Please keep in mind I’ve never played the import version of the KM guitar to compare it to but no this one does not neck dive in the slightest and I don’t think that this finish on the neck will be chipping/peeling off etc.. (the feel of the neck reminds me a lot of the wax/gunstock oil or whatever it was that was on the back of my EBMM JP6 many years ago, though I’m not saying it is that I don’t know what it is but it feels great).


----------



## olejason

I have the import Artist, no neck dive but I wear it fairly high. 



ReleasedtoReign said:


> the feel of the neck reminds me a lot of the wax/gunstock oil or whatever it was that was on the back of my EBMM JP6 many years ago, though I’m not saying it is that I don’t know what it is but it feels great).



I'm pretty sure they used some kind of wax on the KM7 wenge necks. That's the white 'stuff' some people complained about on the first import run. Interestingly, I don't think they use the wax on other models with wenge necks (Shredder, Nick Johnston, etc.).


----------



## Partario

Patrick R Hearn said:


> Just dropped my KM7 MKiii Artist off at the shop for some work
> 
> -I put some Dimarzio fusion edge 7 pickups in, which I'm liking way more than the Fishmans. He's going to use the extra mini switch for some phase coil split stuff
> 
> -New bone nut. I didn't have good luck with the compensated nut, the strings were binding up while tuning and I can't get it intonated
> 
> -Relocate the horn strap button. I use Schaller locks and the thing nosedives like crazy. He's going to try to recess it into the horn. We'll see.
> 
> -Pure Tone output jack (had it sitting around, why not)
> 
> -Full fret dress and setup. The frets are fine but this guy has done great work on my other guitars so I told him to go for it.
> 
> I've had the guitar for a couple years and these were the only things bugging me. I'll report back when it's done!


Alright I got it back! Only got to play for a bit but I promised updates.


The frets didn’t really need anything but after getting it back, there’s absolutely zero friction. 


New bone nut carved for the string set I use from Kalium. It seems to tune up and stay in tune much better than the stock nut. It also sounds brighter and louder when played acoustic. It sounds like the vibrations are transferring into the neck easier. The compensated nut sounded dull to me with the same set. 


I did a terrible job putting the Fusion Edge 7 pickups in. I wired them correctly but couldn’t adjust the hight and I didn’t use the extra mini switch for anything. 
I gave him a low pro push/pull to install, and between that and the extra mini switch he hooked up loads of different combinations. Series, parallel, split coil, and some combos of those. 


One of the biggest things that bothered me was the button placement. I get why it is where it is but I was nosediving. He recessed the Schaller lock a bit into the horn and it feels great now. 


Didn’t trust myself to do that



Bonus kitty. 

I know most people love it the way it comes, but I needed to change the pickups and stuff to make it play how I want. There’s a crazy amount of tones now with the push/pull and the mini switch. Might put in bareknuckles some day, but for now these are sounding great. Guess I should call Bill Foley out for doing such great work. http://www.germanvillagemusichaus.com/

This is the only push/pull I found that fits back there btw. https://guitarelectronics.com/cts-500k-audio-taper-pot-w-push-pull-switch/


----------



## ReleasedtoReign

Patrick R Hearn said:


> Alright I got it back! Only got to play for a bit but I promised updates.
> View attachment 110168
> 
> The frets didn’t really need anything but after getting it back, there’s absolutely zero friction.
> View attachment 110169
> 
> New bone nut carved for the string set I use from Kalium. It seems to tune up and stay in tune much better than the stock nut. It also sounds brighter and louder when played acoustic. It sounds like the vibrations are transferring into the neck easier. The compensated nut sounded dull to me with the same set.
> View attachment 110170
> 
> I did a terrible job putting the Fusion Edge 7 pickups in. I wired them correctly but couldn’t adjust the hight and I didn’t use the extra mini switch for anything.
> I gave him a low pro push/pull to install, and between that and the extra mini switch he hooked up loads of different combinations. Series, parallel, split coil, and some combos of those.
> View attachment 110171
> 
> One of the biggest things that bothered me was the button placement. I get why it is where it is but I was nosediving. He recessed the Schaller lock a bit into the horn and it feels great now.
> View attachment 110172
> 
> Didn’t trust myself to do that
> View attachment 110173
> 
> 
> Bonus kitty.
> 
> I know most people love it the way it comes, but I needed to change the pickups and stuff to make it play how I want. There’s a crazy amount of tones now with the push/pull and the mini switch. Might put in bareknuckles some day, but for now these are sounding great. Guess I should call Bill Foley out for doing such great work. http://www.germanvillagemusichaus.com/
> 
> This is the only push/pull I found that fits back there btw. https://guitarelectronics.com/cts-500k-audio-taper-pot-w-push-pull-switch/


Congratulations =D


----------



## JimF

Patrick R Hearn said:


> He recessed the Schaller lock a bit into the horn and it feels great now.
> View attachment 110172
> 
> Didn’t trust myself to do that
> View attachment 110173
> 
> 
> Bonus kitty.



That strap button placement gives me the fear! The kitty makes up for it!
Does look like a great guitar though. Interesting about the nut making that much difference. I wonder if the old nut wasn't seated properly perhaps? Either way, seeing it all fret dressed and polished up has got me all excited for you!


----------



## cardinal

Patrick R Hearn said:


> Alright I got it back! Only got to play for a bit but I promised updates.
> View attachment 110168
> 
> The frets didn’t really need anything but after getting it back, there’s absolutely zero friction.
> View attachment 110169
> 
> New bone nut carved for the string set I use from Kalium. It seems to tune up and stay in tune much better than the stock nut. It also sounds brighter and louder when played acoustic. It sounds like the vibrations are transferring into the neck easier. The compensated nut sounded dull to me with the same set.
> View attachment 110170
> 
> I did a terrible job putting the Fusion Edge 7 pickups in. I wired them correctly but couldn’t adjust the hight and I didn’t use the extra mini switch for anything.
> I gave him a low pro push/pull to install, and between that and the extra mini switch he hooked up loads of different combinations. Series, parallel, split coil, and some combos of those.
> View attachment 110171
> 
> One of the biggest things that bothered me was the button placement. I get why it is where it is but I was nosediving. He recessed the Schaller lock a bit into the horn and it feels great now.
> View attachment 110172
> 
> Didn’t trust myself to do that
> View attachment 110173
> 
> 
> Bonus kitty.
> 
> I know most people love it the way it comes, but I needed to change the pickups and stuff to make it play how I want. There’s a crazy amount of tones now with the push/pull and the mini switch. Might put in bareknuckles some day, but for now these are sounding great. Guess I should call Bill Foley out for doing such great work. http://www.germanvillagemusichaus.com/
> 
> This is the only push/pull I found that fits back there btw. https://guitarelectronics.com/cts-500k-audio-taper-pot-w-push-pull-switch/



Congrats! Looks like great work. I've been interested in one of these but have been worried about a neck dive issue because of the stock strap pin placement. 

That was clever to make a flat notch there for a new pin. Does it really work? Does the guitar hang at a 45 degree (or so) angle now?


----------



## TheRobotCow

ReleasedtoReign said:


> I downloaded an app to compress photos I didn’t want to but it made me mad I couldn’t get a single photo of this beautiful handmade top to upload so I did what I had to but I gotta go after this I’ll compress more of the kickass photos tonight or soon and upload them I hope this doesn’t look like sh!t from compressing it so much it went from 5mb to 247kb lol


yea that’s definitely a mindblowing top! and that finish is badass!


----------



## Partario

JimF said:


> That strap button placement gives me the fear! The kitty makes up for it!
> Does look like a great guitar though. Interesting about the nut making that much difference. I wonder if the old nut wasn't seated properly perhaps? Either way, seeing it all fret dressed and polished up has got me all excited for you!


I don't know, but the strings sat really far down in the original nut. That combined with the ratio of the tuners made it difficult for me to tune up. I love the look of the open gear tuners but I wish it had a higher(?) ratio so it would take more turns to tune up. 

The button placement is definitely a little scary, but comfort comes first for me. If it rips out or something I'll just...give it back for him to figure out haha. 

Kinda crazy how nice and expensive this guitar is, and all the basics like tuning, strap, and pickups needed work. My $300 Agile 7 had that stuff right off the bat, but is obviously lacking in every other category.


----------



## Partario

cardinal said:


> Congrats! Looks like great work. I've been interested in one of these but have been worried about a neck dive issue because of the stock strap pin placement.
> 
> That was clever to make a flat notch there for a new pin. Does it really work? Does the guitar hang at a 45 degree (or so) angle now?


Yes it really works. Stays right where it is when I take my hands off. 

This placement probably won't bother most people with a regular strap, but I insist on using Schaller locks, mostly because they have a cool design. They rotate freely so they make the issue way worse than it would be just attaching a strap.


----------



## cip 123

Tree said:


> Maybe not the best thread to ask in, but what’s the verdict on the US built KMs versus their Mayones equivalents?
> 
> I just sold my KM7 MkIII, and I’m itching to replace it soon. I would have kept it as it was definitely the nicest production guitar I’ve ever had sub $2k, but upcoming bills had to take precedence.
> 
> Long story short, I’m looking at getting something that’s a step above all these import models, but I don’t have the option to try either in person. I can always default back to the MIK line, but I am curious.


I have not directly tried the USA KM but I have compared mayones to my current USA schecter when I was about to buy it. They’re both built very well, but the USA felt easier and nicer to play for me. That that level, setup, string gauge, makes the difference because the quality is neck and neck. If you can try a mayones I would recommend it first. And buy from somewhere with a return policy.


----------



## Tree

cip 123 said:


> I have not directly tried the USA KM but I have compared mayones to my current USA schecter when I was about to buy it. They’re both built very well, but the USA felt easier and nicer to play for me. That that level, setup, string gauge, makes the difference because the quality is neck and neck. If you can try a mayones I would recommend it first. And buy from somewhere with a return policy.


Thank you! This is exactly the kind of input I’d been looking for. Unfortunately, there’s literally nowhere around me I can try a Mayones first. The place I’m looking at does have a good return policy, though. Luckily I’m in no rush, so I have plenty more time to research and make up my mind.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Anyone else have this wear and tear on their Mk I pickups? Or other SD pickups with these metal covers?


----------



## BusinessMan

CovertSovietBear said:


> Anyone else have this wear and tear on their Mk I pickups? Or other SD pickups with these metal covers?


It looks like wear from just playing and rubbing your hand on it. Probably just wore off the paint.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

CovertSovietBear said:


> Anyone else have this wear and tear on their Mk I pickups? Or other SD pickups with these metal covers?


this was/is very common on the MK I's


----------



## Seabeast2000

@sleewell 
You have both the KM7 FRS Mk1 and the KM7 FRS MKIII hybrid correct? 

My Sustainiac on the green hybrid won't do fundamental or 'root note" i guess, just goes to the high pitch on first position. My Mk1 FRS DOES do the root note on first position as expected. Does your hybrid do this? Wondering if there's a jumper or mini switch I need to adjust.


----------



## Tree

Some new Keith kontent:



We get a new(?) tune and some action shots of that sick gold top KM7.


----------



## sleewell

Seabeast2000 said:


> @sleewell
> You have both the KM7 FRS Mk1 and the KM7 FRS MKIII hybrid correct?
> 
> My Sustainiac on the green hybrid won't do fundamental or 'root note" i guess, just goes to the high pitch on first position. My Mk1 FRS DOES do the root note on first position as expected. Does your hybrid do this? Wondering if there's a jumper or mini switch I need to adjust.




Yes i noticed this as well and was disappointed. But I kinda am only playing 6s these days unfortunately lol.


----------



## Seabeast2000

sleewell said:


> Yes i noticed this as well and was disappointed. But I kinda am only playing 6s these days unfortunately lol.



I feel like you left our treehouse club. 

thanks for verifying though.


----------



## FilipAltDelete

Thinking about new pickups. Just got the km7 mkiii artist and i feel that the pickups are a bit to twangy/djenty for my taste. I have a guitar with fishman moderns and I feel that there are much more growl in those.
Anyhow, does anyone have tried different pickups in their km7s with success? Have checked out the black winter ones but all those tonewood nerds says that swamp ash is maybe too bright for those. Any suggestions on what pickups that would fit for for drop G/A standard tunings?


----------



## Tree

FilipAltDelete said:


> Thinking about new pickups. Just got the km7 mkiii artist and i feel that the pickups are a bit to twangy/djenty for my taste. I have a guitar with fishman moderns and I feel that there are much more growl in those.
> Anyhow, does anyone have tried different pickups in their km7s with success? Have checked out the black winter ones but all those tonewood nerds says that swamp ash is maybe too bright for those. Any suggestions on what pickups that would fit for for drop G/A standard tunings?


If anything, the moderns are more twangy/djent sounding to my ears. The KMs are just a modified classic in the bridge and a classic neck IIRC, which would be more subdued than the moderns. 

Anyway, Black Winters would be a great choice sound wise. They may be a bit snug to fit in the actual cavities because of the routes. Someone on here did it before, I think. @MrWulf ?


----------



## gunch

Reminder that the KM6 Mk. II is still a bonkers good design for a metal player guitar, probably among the best in the last 10 or so years


----------



## MrWulf

Tree said:


> If anything, the moderns are more twangy/djent sounding to my ears. The KMs are just a modified classic in the bridge and a classic neck IIRC, which would be more subdued than the moderns.
> 
> Anyway, Black Winters would be a great choice sound wise. They may be a bit snug to fit in the actual cavities because of the routes. Someone on here did it before, I think. @MrWulf ?



It would be snug, yes. You'd have dremel the base of the pickups in the corners in order to make it fit the cavity, but its doable. I handed it to a luthier and he got it done no problem.


----------



## Seabeast2000

sleewell said:


> Yes i noticed this as well and was disappointed. But I kinda am only playing 6s these days unfortunately lol.


OK, I emailed Sustainiac with this question. For the record and general audience, the answer was (quite rapidly I might add):

"I think that guitar has a "reverse-phase" hookup of the bridge pickup. Try reversing the red/black shielded wires of the Sustainiac driver. Leave the shield connected. FIRST, TAKE OUT THE BATTERY. We see this often."


I haven't done anything yet but its on my list of Guitar Things to fiddle with one of these days. Weather's too nice,


----------



## LegionsOfRaum

Installed some Lundgren M7 pickups in my KM7. I got a set with black poles, which look like the black heaven pickups, but they are in fact M7 pickups. They look and sound awesome.


----------



## hjmp

I ordered a KM-7 MK-III artist a couple of days ago, and while doing my topical setup (pickup height, action and neck relief) I noticed that the truss rod wheel slides in and out vertically. Is that normal? I’ve never had it happens before and wondering if I should return it. 

It is, in fact, working as I could set the relief of the neck to where I wanted (when measuring in the 7th fret, pressing the first and the last fret, it’s at 0.08”) and a low string action (1mm treble / 1.25 bass). 

Referential picture:


----------



## Albake21

hjmp said:


> I ordered a KM-7 MK-III artist a couple of days ago, and while doing my topical setup (pickup height, action and neck relief) I noticed that the truss rod wheel slides in and out vertically. Is that normal? I’ve never had it happens before and wondering if I should return it.
> 
> It is, in fact, working as I could set the relief of the neck to where I wanted (when measuring in the 7th fret, pressing the first and the last fret, it’s at 0.08”) and a low string action (1mm treble / 1.25 bass).
> 
> Referential picture:
> 
> View attachment 118783


Do you mean it slides in and out as in it's literally loose in there? Can you hear it rattling around?

If so, that's absolutely a defective guitar and would warrant a return.


----------



## hjmp

Albake21 said:


> Do you mean it slides in and out as in it's literally loose in there? Can you hear it rattling around?
> 
> If so, that's absolutely a defective guitar and would warrant a return.


It does not rattles, and it is not loose in there. But you can move the wheel hex key up and down if you apply pressure with a tool.

I just emailed Schecter and they said this:



> Thanks for the inquiry. That is not an issue as long as the truss rod itself works. It sits in a channel, so it can be moved up and down.



That’s definitely weird.


----------



## hjmp

Update: 

I did what I always do with things (computers, guitars, etc) and opened the thing. 

The spoke wheel is not soldered, or attached, like in my other guitars. Is just a female hex key that attaches to the end of the truss rod, that’s why it was moving up and down. 

There was also some excess material on the wheel that was bothering me (it though it was metal, maybe a bad casting) but ended up just being excess silicone of some sort. 

Everything is good and I’m much more comfortable with this guitar now that I know for sure that everything is ok.


----------



## Albake21

hjmp said:


> Update:
> 
> I did what I always do with things (computers, guitars, etc) and opened the thing.
> 
> The spoke wheel is not soldered, or attached, like in my other guitars. Is just a female hex key that attaches to the end of the truss rod, that’s why it was moving up and down.
> 
> There was also some excess material on the wheel that was bothering me (it though it was metal, maybe a bad casting) but ended up just being excess silicone of some sort.
> 
> Everything is good and I’m much more comfortable with this guitar now that I know for sure that everything is ok.
> 
> View attachment 118798
> View attachment 118799
> View attachment 118800


Huh, I can't say I've seen that before, but Schecter is right. As long as it's not moving around and the truss rod works, it shouldn't be an issue.

Glad to hear that's all it is.


----------



## hjmp

Albake21 said:


> Huh, I can't say I've seen that before, but Schecter is right. As long as it's not moving around and the truss rod works, it shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Glad to hear that's all it is.



For sure, it’s a weird design decision and the first time I’ve seen it. On my other guitars the spoke wheel is not something you can take out. 

I’m also glad I can start enjoying this guitar without worrying, as it is flawless, and has the best top I’ve seen in these MK-III. 

Anyways, I’m going to leave what I find here, just in case someone else has the same questions. 

Happy holidays everyone!


----------

